# Bakuman



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 5, 2008)

so the creators of DETH NOTE have made a new manga which is said to be "explosive", debute this week in the weekly shonen.Link removed 
Quote:
It's not easy to become and live as a mangaka, Mashiro knows that from his late uncle. At his 9th grade, while trying to keep up with reality, school and then normal job, he left his notebook with a sketch of a girl, Azuki, he likes. Tamaki, a first rate student found it and trying to convince Mashiro to draw a manga with his story. Doesn't like the idea, Mashiro tries to decline. Tamaki, however, tries to stick to dream and found out that Azuki also wants to be a voice actress and got a good reply from a production company. Tamaki, then, brought Mashiro to her house and telling her his dream.... Mashiro tells her that he will write a manga with Tamaki and will ask Azuki to voice their anime. Out of confusion, Mashiro asks her if the dreams become reality, will she marry him? She says yes, only if their dreams become true, and not otherwise!! Now, life of wannabe mangakas begun!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah i cant wait for it


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah... Now I understand why they kept saying "It will blow you away !" or "Be ready !" when I saw the mangaka of DN at the Japan Expo... And it was just a month ago !


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 5, 2008)

It's just bomberman. No need to get all excited.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, I heard about this a bit ago, curious about what it will be about as well. I really enjoyed the start of Death Note, one of my favorite starts, but I didn't like it after the midpoint, except for the last volume. Read that  are a type of supernatural creature, so wonder if that is what this could be about.


----------



## Emery (Aug 5, 2008)

I thought this said "Batman" at first glance.  Suffice it to say, I'm dissapointed.


----------



## Shade (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL, Batman from these authors could end up being pretty epic.

Still, this should be awesome.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah I thought it said batman too. lol

I can't wait for this to come out. I just people that read it come with an open mind and don't expect it to be any where near Death Note.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sriram said:


> It's just bomberman. No need to get all excited.



But if the manga somehow offered multi-player, then we should be VERY excited.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Color spread


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd reckon it's pretty much guarenteed to be picked up early, unlike the poor series by new mangaka people will jump on anything obata (and ohba) related in a moment, just look at how blue dragon got scanned so quick despite essentially being rubbish =p


----------



## Austeria (Aug 7, 2008)

Obata's art is always amazing enough to draw my attention to any of his manga series, but good plots are required for me to actually follow them. *cough*BlueDragonRalGrad*cough*

Now that he's again teaming up with Ohba Tsugumi again, I think we might just be in for a story with substance and great art. "_Might_" being the key word. I'll definitely check it out but I'm not expecting the second coming of Death Note or anything like that.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 7, 2008)

Does any know a anything about the plot. The only thing we know is that its coming out.
By the spread it looks like it may have manga in it.


----------



## fxu (Aug 7, 2008)

Summary of the first chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 




絵の才能がある主人公は、ある男子に漫画家になろうと勧められる
だが、主人公は頑なに拒否

話の流れで主人公が想いを寄せる女の子のところへ行くと、女の子が声優志望であることが判明
そこで、主人公は自分達の書いた漫画のヒロインの声優をやってくれと提案

主人公「だからその夢が叶ったら　結婚してください」

女の子は照れて家の中に入るも、インターホンで「はい・・・」という返事
でも、女の子は夢が叶うまで会わないと言う

　　　なってやるマンガ家に！　そして僕は亜豆と結婚する！！　

終わり 




Now if we could get a translation... Don't freaking post babelfish/google translations... If you wanna read for yourself there, go ahead.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't post that since there isn't a translation yet. Can't you have one of your translators, translate that :$


----------



## El Torero (Aug 7, 2008)

I put the translation in the spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ok, I guess I'll do it.
絵の才能がある主人公は、ある男子に漫画家になろうと勧められる
だが、主人公は頑なに拒否
The main character has the ability to draw, the young man there says he
should become a mangaka and encourages him. But the main character obstinately
refuses.

話の流れで主人公が想いを寄せる女の子のところへ行くと、女の子が声優志望で
あることが判明
As the story continues, the main character's feelings gather as he goes
to a young girl. It's established the girl has a wish to become a seiyuu
(voice actor).
そこで、主人公は自分達の書いた漫画のヒロインの声優をやってくれと提案
So the main character proposes that she come and be his own manga's heroin's
seiyuu.

主人公「だからその夢が叶ったら　結婚してください」
Main character: "So when that dream comes true, please marry me."

女の子は照れて家の中に入るも、インターホンで「はい・・・」という返事
でも、女の子は夢が叶うまで会わないと言う
The young girl also becomes shy, over the intercom "Yes..." is the reply.
But it is said that her dream still hasn't come true.

　　　なってやるマンガ家に！　そして僕は亜豆と結婚する！！　
I'll become a mangaka! And I'll marry Azu!!
[I'm guessing a bit on the name, could be a combination of a couple other
things depending on what they pick, or however names work. Could be Atou,
Ashizau, or Ashiatou, too. Might even be something else, you'd need someone
better at names or else check the furigana when the chapter comes out.]

終わり
End.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 7, 2008)

Well this looks like an other "one of the fans" manga.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 7, 2008)

After reading the translation, the manga doesn´t convince to me. It reminds me to Nana


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 7, 2008)

in the pic
the girl seems to be the one who draws


----------



## Gene (Aug 8, 2008)

*[SleepyFans] Bakuman - Chapter 01*


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 8, 2008)

interesting,im looking forward to seeing how this turns out


----------



## Adachi (Aug 8, 2008)

Saw it earlier, will read later on today.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 8, 2008)

Great start it got me interested. Though people expecting something like Death Note are going to be dissapointed but even as a fan of DN I enjoyed the first chapter of this series.

Anyways as for the main character


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't fail! If you succeed at becoming a manga-ka you'll be able tap that girl! Though you gotta marry her first lol.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

I was just about to make this thread, OP ruined it by not capitalizing letters where they're supposed to be.  First chapter up at onemange which I'm reading.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 8, 2008)

Should we make a new thread? Cause now its finally out?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2008)

Manga is actually pretty good. I like how thyey mention other real life manga such as Death Note, Dragonball and One Piece


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 8, 2008)

@ LG
Same here. That actually made my laugh.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 8, 2008)

i liked it very much
cant wait for more

and azuki is so cute


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 8, 2008)

this is the official thread


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 8, 2008)

oh OK. Just doesn't look very official to me thats all.

Sorry.


----------



## Cipher (Aug 8, 2008)

haha That was interesting.  This'll make a nice break manga from intense fantasy and thriller stories.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 8, 2008)

FruitieSyrup said:


> oh OK. Just doesn't look very official to me thats all.
> 
> Sorry.



Needs a little bit of a touch up. Like adding a link to the first released chapter : Chapter 3

a pic of color page 



and also a summary, here's a decent one.




> It's not easy to become and live as a mangaka, Mashiro knows that from his late uncle. At his 9th grade, while trying to keep up with reality, school and then normal job, he left his notebook with a sketch of a girl, Azuki, he likes. Tamaki, a first rate student found it and trying to convince Mashiro to draw a manga with his story. Doesn't like the idea, Mashiro tries to decline. Tamaki, however, tries to stick to dream and found out that Azuki also wants to be a voice actress and got a good reply from a production company. Tamaki, then, brought Mashiro to her house and telling her his dream.... Mashiro tells her that he will write a manga with Tamaki and will ask Azuki to voice their anime. Out of confusion, Mashiro asks her if the dreams become reality, will she marry him? She says yes, only if their dreams become true, and not otherwise!! Now, life of wannabe mangakas begun!!!


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 8, 2008)

^
Yes it needs that.


----------



## Shade (Aug 8, 2008)

I just read chapter 1, it was hilarious and this series holds a lot of promise.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 9, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Needs a little bit of a touch up. Like adding a link to the first released chapter : Chapter 3
> 
> a pic of color page
> 
> ...



THANKS YOU


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry double posted


----------



## Austeria (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't believe I actually laughed hard at something from the authors of Death Note.

"WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?!"
"I DUNNO. I'M ONLY IN 9TH GRADE..."



Seems to be a winner to me. I'll definitely start following the series. (Oh, and the beginning was so Death Note-ish it was so obviously a parody. A successful one at that lol.)


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 9, 2008)

LOL! That "proposal" was hilarious. Loving this manga, tbh.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh I am loving this new manga.  It's _GREAT_!  



The only thing I don't like, is that Sleepy Fans is doing the translating.


----------



## Studio_Peachboy (Aug 9, 2008)

I just read it and I got to say that it was really good. I can't wait until the next chapter.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, a manga about being a mangaka

I loved when they said declining birthrates will keep their audience smaller than DB and OP.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 9, 2008)

I finished reading the 1st chapter and I already love it, hope it keeps it up.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2008)

What's wrong with Sleepy Fans?


----------



## fxu (Aug 9, 2008)

It was good so far.

I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 9, 2008)

The name of the author alone is enough for me to pick this up.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 9, 2008)

OMG ! The guys from DN did that ? Is it gonna be some sort of hidden autobiography mixed with fiction about them ? 

AH !! Whatever ! I had a good ride ! I'll follow this manga !



Royal_Devil1 said:


> Wow, a manga about being a mangaka
> 
> I loved when they said declining birthrates will keep their audience smaller than DB and OP.



Well, now, you have the world opened to mangas. Not just Japan.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 9, 2008)

it seems it isnt going to be a long manga
i think it will last for a year or year and half


----------



## Akatora (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks promising so far.
Always good when they try something new

a year or a year and a half if they aim for that would be a good length indeed


----------



## Felix (Aug 9, 2008)

Loved it. Haha I was kinda tricked with the beggining I was thinking "What... another Death Note" then I got this gold 

Loved it, I will follow it, there is potential here


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok Bakuman is my new favorite manga. I'm serious, I totally fell in love with it with just the first chapter. I was laughing like crazy at some parts.

Can't wait to see how it plays out.

Also, can a mod please fix the title of this thread? If it's going to be the official one, then it at least needs to look good.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2008)

interesting premise, seems unlikely to be cut early given the guys behind it so I'll guess we'll get a chance to see it play out regardless.

some nice humour mixed up with some interesting stuff about how series are ranked in jump (I guess a lot of manga fans don't realise how cut throat it is). The marriage proposal was weird lol

we'll see where it goes.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 9, 2008)

lol with DN reference


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 9, 2008)

When he comes home, says hi to his mother, goes up to his room and sits on his desk I immediately thought "Death Note". It looked exactly like Light in the early parts.


----------



## Felix (Aug 9, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> When he comes home, says hi to his mother, goes up to his room and sits on his desk I immediately thought "Death Note". It looked exactly like Light in the early parts.



That was the point I think, the whole introduction gave me a Death Note vibe then it was all "LOL YOUR MOM"


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 9, 2008)

wow..the manga is surprising good.

I wonder..will we see the epic drawing scene or "Just as planned" scene just like Death Note anime did.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

read the first chapter and it looks promising


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope that this manga wont got cancelled or going for a bit darker route..

I prefer light theme based.

and this manga really reminded me of Hikaru No Go.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Just read the 1st chap and it was pretty good so far. It's normally not the type of manga that I would get into, but it's still pretty fun-looking and the premise and process of becoming a mangaka being showcased from an insider perspective has grabbed me so far.

*Suscribes to thread*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 9, 2008)

It kind of started up like Death Note, a kid that's bored with his everday life. Except Masahiro is a lot younger than Light.

Looks pretty good. Hope it'll last longer than Blue Dragon.


----------



## Emery (Aug 9, 2008)

I rather enjoyed the first chapter.  I just hope a better group than Sleepyfans picks it up.  No offense to them, but their translations are rather stale and full of grammatical errors, plus, their typesetting is atrocious.  That's just me being picky, though.

Anywho... this is my kind of manga.  A nice slice-of-life/comedy.  I was imagining the characters with voices from the English Death Note dub.  Keke.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 9, 2008)

fuck lol, i was gonna make a thread about this XD
but yeah, hope it lasts long and it seems interesting, hope this makes it as far as death note.


----------



## Kanae (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm really enjoying it so far, so I will be definitely looking forward to the next chapters. The characters dreams and personality hit me a little too close to home, so regardless of what happens with them in the future this will be an interesting ride. 

I'm really curious about what will their manga be about, too. Hopefully they'll at least hint at it next chapter xD


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 9, 2008)

I really enjoyed this first chapter, characters, storyline, comedy moments, everything was mixed in the chapter and the result was pretty good. It also gave us the feeling of a biography, at least i felt that.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2008)

I bet he has a childhood friend that's a tsundere that likes him but he's too busy focused on the other girl.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 9, 2008)

^ 
Nice Mider T! There should be. Oh how I love drama! 

btw can I call you T, Mider?


I can't believe I've posted and haven't posted my thoughts! lol
I haven't read a "happy go lucky" manga like this in  a long time, so I'm looking forward to reading this series. I hope there are refs to current time things. Thats would make me laugh.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2008)

lol I've been called T Milder, Mider, Mider T, T, Mister T, Mr. T, Mr. Terminator, Terminator, Mider Terminator, and Bob (which isn't my name)

You can call me anything you want




Also, this title really needs to be changed, it just seems unprofessional.


----------



## Emery (Aug 9, 2008)

Wouldn't it be wonderful to be able to read the manga like this?


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol I've been called T Milder, Mider, Mider T, T, Mister T, Mr. T, Mr. Terminator, Terminator, Mider Terminator, and Bob (which isn't my name)
> 
> You can call me anything you want
> 
> ...



lol Mr.T + Mr. Terminator FTW!

If you wanna change your name I support you.

At above post. Yes, yes I wish we could.


----------



## Moon (Aug 9, 2008)

Just read the chapter and not exactly too fond of it, characters just dont seem original in the least. The dude that looks like Near annoys me, his face just looks annoying at a lot of times =/

Maybe once it gets further in ill like it, I rarely like first chapters anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2008)

Did that chapter really not draw you in?


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 9, 2008)

How often is it released?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm thinking weekly


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 10, 2008)

Emery said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful to be able to read the manga like this?



YESS. Pick it up, please!


----------



## Hippie (Aug 10, 2008)

This is how the manga should have ended


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 10, 2008)

lawlz

Joker ftw


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 10, 2008)

Sriram said:


> LOL! That "proposal" was hilarious. Loving this manga, tbh.


I'll say. It was really random so that made it more hilarious.

I wonder what kind of manga they're gonna make.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm thinking the series will be more about their misadventures trying to find ideas, which will lead into the said adventure (and someone will complain during those adventures about the lack of adventures to find ideas), then write a manga chapter a day based on them.  


GREAT SUCESS!


----------



## Unbelievable (Aug 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I'm thinking the series will be more about their misadventures trying to find ideas, which will lead into the said adventure (and someone will complain during those adventures about the lack of adventures to find ideas), then write a manga chapter a day based on them.
> 
> 
> GREAT SUCESS!



You know what would be a total mindfuck?  If their manga was about aspiring manga artists trying to make it in the business.


----------



## Tsuuga (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha, so the first chapter was pretty interesting, especially in that meta sort of way.

Too bad I'm more in Akito's shoes than Moritaka's on the creative side. I am definitely talented in coming up with stories but I'm pretty impatient with my drawing development so it pretty much goes nowhere. But I'm also a little more like how Moritaka is initially... I don't want to try to get into the industry because it's too much of a gamble and I'd rather have a stable job (I'm going into pharmacy right now). Plus, it's really not an attractive career, because fame isn't easy.

That being said, though, this thread could be an interesting way to connect artists and writers together, ala this manga. I've always found artists to be more in short supply, but actual good writing is harder to come by.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

O.O, lol at the end, who the fuck says that, and why did she agree to it <.<...

interesting first chapter, I'd like to see how this turns out, being that it takes place in a realistic world, with a seemingly realistic plot, minus the marrage.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 10, 2008)

Seems interesting... I like series like this that are based off real world characters. Which is why I liked Death Note so much, hope this turns out well.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I'm thinking the series will be more about their misadventures trying to find ideas, which will lead into the said adventure (and someone will complain during those adventures about the lack of adventures to find ideas), then write a manga chapter a day based on them.
> 
> 
> GREAT SUCESS!



heeey that's not a bad idea for how it might go at all myder t, bonus points to you!

that'd be a pretty interesting way of dealing with things and it'd give it a massive scope of possible scenarios for them to look at :3


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

So, is anyone here reminded of Comic Party?  I remember seeing that somewhere heh, years ago.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> heeey that's not a bad idea for how it might go at all myder t, bonus points to you!
> 
> that'd be a pretty interesting way of dealing with things and it'd give it a massive scope of possible scenarios for them to look at :3



Thanks, but that's what it might lead to.  Maybe a spinoff/timeskip about the anime adaptation which would be a bit like Nodame Cantabile.

Think you could tell me why I'm repsealed?


----------



## serger989 (Aug 10, 2008)

... ahahahaha they mentioned Death Note in the first chapter, that's awesome ;P


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

you know what would be a mindfuck?  if the manga they wrote was THIS manga.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Thanks, but that's what it might lead to.  Maybe a spinoff/timeskip about the anime adaptation which would be a bit like Nodame Cantabile.
> 
> Think you could tell me why I'm repsealed?



I had a look but can't actually find a reason lol...yay staff.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I had a look but can't actually find a reason lol...yay staff.



Just like my sig then?  it was spoilered by a mod and like it says, check inbox, but I never recieved any messaged from anyone 

I had to message them.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah yay staff.......bullshit

Anyhoo is this a monthly or a weekly manga?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

According to the first post, should be weekly.



> so the creators of DETH NOTE have made a new manga which is said to be "explosive", debute this week in the weekly shonen.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

yep it's a weekly shounen jump series so it's in the same publication as naruto/bleach/one piece etc.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

GREAT SUCCESS!

Replaces my Happy World daily reading.


----------



## Felix (Aug 10, 2008)

Fantastic, and it's weekly. However, that means 20 pages (max) per week which is a bit short


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

Better than 50 pages per month


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah, it'll follow the usual weekly pattern of 50 or so pages first chapter, about 30 or so second chapter and then settle down to it's standard length by the third chapter. Also probably look for a colour page to come with chapter 3 :3


----------



## Felix (Aug 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Better than 50 pages per month



I don't know, 50 pages in one shot gives you more freedom to develop their ideas and plot without a "rushed" feel, if you get what I mean


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

I do but I prefer the long exposition/short small stories or arcs because it keeps things fresh


----------



## Botzu (Aug 10, 2008)

first chapter was great! loved it cant wait for more


----------



## Gary (Aug 10, 2008)

I just read the first chapter , I could see that art any where . I like the idea of it . But think they can keep it interesting but at the start having the guy already to marry the girl


----------



## Ooter (Aug 10, 2008)

this manga looks like it will be one big arc, like FMA i doubt it will be really long either, not further then 250 chapters.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 10, 2008)

I just found out about this from some blog. I haven't started reading it yet but I saw a page where some guy says 'It's not a Death Note,is it?' and it made me chuckle abit. Gonna start reading it soon.


----------



## Gary (Aug 10, 2008)

Also I really hope this isn't like , a monthly manga T_T


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 10, 2008)

I would lol if this is how Ohba and Obata met up


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 10, 2008)

Gary I'm pretty sure this is a weekly series.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, I think it's been confirmed to be a weekly series


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 10, 2008)

Of course it is it weekly it comes out on Shonen Jump you know same magazine that has One Piece, Naruto, Bleach etc.

Anyways wouldn't it be great if they instead of doing a regular manga they'll end up doing a h-manga which then gets adapted into a h-anime. Would it still count? If so she'll have no choice but to voice the female character.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

Heh heh, so evil.. it's perfect!  I wanna know what kinda manga they'll make... hmm... any guesses?  I'd still think it funny if they made THIS manga, based on their lives.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

If this gets adapted into an anime it'll be a "anime adaptation of a manga about a manga getting adapted into an anime"


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 10, 2008)

ow my brain hurts reading that.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't try too hard dear, that's only "if" it gets adapted into an anime


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it will. With the team thats behind it at least.


----------



## Gary (Aug 10, 2008)

good its a weekly I hate the mothnly ones


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with you Gary 110% I hate the wait.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2008)

I bet they end up making a super hero manga.


----------



## Capacity (Aug 10, 2008)

I read the first chapter and i enjoy it, can't wait for the next. I also like how this romance is going =]


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 10, 2008)

It looks like it might be good. I'm kinda interested only because it's by the creators of Death Note.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 10, 2008)

I just got through the first chapter. Looks like this manga's gonna be interesting. The Marriage Proposal was hilarious.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 11, 2008)

It looks promising so far. I expect much awesomeness from the Death Note creators so I hope they'll live up to my expectations.


----------



## Gary (Aug 11, 2008)

^ It mother fucking will  .


----------



## hazashi (Aug 11, 2008)

I read the chapter three times, I just loved it!


----------



## Khyle (Aug 11, 2008)

I've just read the first chapter and I am loving it so far. I like the characters, it has some Death Note parody at some points and that marriage proposal was hilarious 

I'll be waiting for the next one


----------



## Spike (Aug 11, 2008)

just finished the first chapter and I'm eagerly waiting for the second one.

it sure has some potential and I really like the fact that the authors can make fun of them self.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

It's interesting to see how much interest this series gets based on the it's authors in comparison to other new jump series hehe.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

I should wait for 10 weeks and then read it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

I know, this thing's getting popular quickly.



Gary said:


> ^ It mother fucking will  .



Don't swear.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> I should wait for 10 weeks and then read it.



not a bad idea but I think given that it's new it'll probably be able to hold your attention on a weekly basis for the first volume or so.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeh, but the 10 weeks.  If it lives that l,ong I know it'll be worth reading and will continue.  Atleast, according to the characters.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

haha, I suppose if it fulfills it's own dire message on the difficulty of weekly publication that'd be rather ironic =p

given the guys behind it I think they'll get afforded a lot of slack that other writers don't get though + they'll automatically get a big readership, just look at the activity in this thread compared to a thread like double arts which has been going 20 odd chapters now.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 11, 2008)

I wished it was some fantasy action adventure type manga.

Like Naruto, One Piece and Bleach.

But it's about some dude wanting to be a mangaka.


----------



## Felix (Aug 11, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I wished it was some fantasy action adventure type manga.
> 
> Like Naruto, One Piece and Bleach.
> 
> But it's about some dude wanting to be a mangaka.



You wanted another generic manga? Wow
Original artists would be done in this world...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

Felix said:


> You wanted another generic manga? Wow
> Original artists would be done in this world...



this is massively qft

at least baku-man is something reasonably fresh for jump, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm curious about how they're gunna keep this interesting.  I liked the first chapter, but I'm not so into slice of life stuff... hope they can keep my interest.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

Ammanas can you please edit this title of the thread into something a bit more....official?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll see that it's done


----------



## _Winter_ (Aug 11, 2008)

Gotta love the Death Note references.

And the last panel here was pure win.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 11, 2008)

_Winter_ said:


> Gotta love the Death Note references.
> 
> And the last panel here was pure win.



Haha yeah, I lol'ed a that.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm surprised noone mentioned this

Must I explain

Eyeshield Ha-Ha brothers reference?

Also if you guys like this check out G Senjou Heavens Door. Really good manga about becoming a mangaka


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll check it out nuzz ^^

I didn't really twig it as a reference to the Ha-ha trio but it'd make sense if it was :3


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 12, 2008)

Any news if the series will be picked by Binktopia or any other group?


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 12, 2008)

Felix said:


> You wanted another generic manga? Wow
> Original artists would be done in this world...


Nah, I just wanted some sort of action manga, didn't have to be generic.

But we get some crap about a kid wanting to be mangaka.

wtf?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2008)

One chapter and your calling it crap:S  It might be fairly entertaining


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah I think it's pretty early to be hating like that, most people seem interested by the prospect of another reasonably fresh manga rather than yet another fighting series.


----------



## Felix (Aug 12, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Nah, I just wanted some sort of action manga, didn't have to be generic.
> 
> But we get *some crap about a kid wanting to be mangaka.*
> 
> wtf?



WHAT THE FUCK, ORIGINAL IDEAS AND PLOT?!?!?!?
...
Seriously, what?
GTFO


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

I think he will be gtfo based on his reaction anyway lol =p


----------



## Felix (Aug 12, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I think he will be gtfo based on his reaction anyway lol =p



Indeed he will 
Gosh, why did the double issue needed to be this week


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Nah, I just wanted some sort of action manga, didn't have to be generic.
> 
> But we get some crap about a kid wanting to be mangaka.
> 
> wtf?


OH NOES A MANGA WITH AN ORIGINAL PLOTLINE WHAT WILL I DO


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm starting to think that guy is a troll, I've seen him around.

In b4 fanfiction.


----------



## Vaz (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought it was pretty cool. I love the autor's art and I enjoyed the obligatory manga references through and they did set up a nice starting point, completly different from what I usually read. It's always nice to see a good idea develop, so I'll probably be eagerly awaiting the next few chapters just to see where it leads.

Also, the "blond guy"'s look on the coloured page was enough to get my atention. Like I said, I really like the art.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I'm starting to think that guy is a troll, I've seen him around.
> 
> In b4 fanfiction.


Nah man. I don't come close to a troll. (off topic: You've seen me around? LOL. Just because I think John Titor is a hoax I'm a troll? lolno.)

I'm not calling this manga crap guys. I actually like it. But I was expecting an action manga from the creators of Death Note. Just thought that would be awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2008)

I lurk around the OP section a bit, I've seen you in there

The creators make excellent series because they take different approaches, like in Death Note where the protaganist is not a hero (who was expecting that) then he kills the "hero" which is an antagonist.  All I'm saying is give it a chance, it could surprise you.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I lurk around the OP section a bit, I've seen you in there
> 
> The creators make excellent series because they take different approaches, like in Death Note where the protaganist is not a hero (who was expecting that) then he kills the "hero" which is an antagonist.  All I'm saying is give it a chance, it could surprise you.


Lurk moar in ODB.

That's where I post.

I am giving it a chance, I like it. But I just wished they did something like action, adventure.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2008)

Im tired of action mangas honestly right now. This is a good fresh change.

My only concern is how long they can keep it going. I dont know how long i want to read about watching them draw people.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 13, 2008)

it would be funny if the first most famous manga turned "anime" the protagonist makes is a hentai. i wonder if the girl will still uphold her promise if that is the case


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

What if they write and draw Death Note?


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 13, 2008)

doubt it since they already mentioned death note in the first chapter (in other words it already came out)


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

That's right, I forgot that quickly


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Lurk moar in ODB.
> 
> That's where I post.
> 
> I am giving it a chance, I like it. But I just wished they did something like action, adventure.



Bah! there's already more then enough manga of that genre right now. I'm glad the manga-ka's didn't go that route and went with something more original. 

Oh and



> Nah man. I don't come close to a troll. (off topic: You've seen me around? LOL. Just because I think John Titor is a hoax I'm a troll? lolno.)
> 
> *I'm not calling this manga crap guys.* I actually like it. But I was expecting an action manga from the creators of Death Note. Just thought that would be awesome.



But yet your previous post had this:




> Nah, I just wanted some sort of action manga, didn't have to be generic.
> 
> *But we get some crap about a kid wanting to be mangaka.*
> 
> wtf?



Self-owned.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I'm not calling this manga crap guys. I actually like it. But I was expecting an action manga from the creators of Death Note. Just thought that would be awesome.



wrrry expecting action? death note was essentially writing things down in a book with some clever plot xD I trust in the mangaka to give us some clever plot to accompany more writing things down ^^


----------



## Hodor (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmm... any spoilers for ch 2?  Probably wont get any, no one's gunna bother I bet, but figured I'd ask.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

won't be any spoilers till next week given there's no manga this week...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 13, 2008)

Huh.. dont know how I missed that one but guess I'll wait until next week.  I'm curious about how this is going to turn out..


----------



## Jura (Aug 13, 2008)

It sounds like a youthful Doujin Works. Less jaded and weird.


----------



## Gary (Aug 13, 2008)

oh yeah I forgot no manga this week D:


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 13, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Bah! there's already more then enough manga of that genre right now. I'm glad the manga-ka's didn't go that route and went with something more original.
> 
> Oh and
> 
> ...


Lolno

When I say we get some crap I mean we get some stuff.

I didn't say "Instead we get some crappy shit about a kid wanting to be a mangaka"

I do enjoy this manga. It's just that I thought a action manga from the makers of Death Note would be cool.

I enjoyed first chap but I don't see where they are going with this. In Death Note First Chapter you could easily see where they were going. This, I dunno.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 13, 2008)

Hopefully what they write in the manga will become true.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 13, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Hopefully what they write in the manga will become true.


That would be epic.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 13, 2008)

If that doesn't happen I will stop reading.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe they'll toss in chapters of the manga their drawing in, and those will have action.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Lolno
> 
> When I say we get some crap I mean we get some stuff.
> 
> I didn't say "Instead we get some crappy shit about a kid wanting to be a mangaka"



Oh... okay then that makes sense. 

Anyways no chapter this week, wonder if the characters will try and do doujins first and based it on Death Note. :amazed


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

Speaking of Death Note there's a special coming out just like last year the 3 hour special last year Death Note: R.  Just a review of the second half of the series this time.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Maybe they'll toss in chapters of the manga their drawing in, and those will have action.



i was thinking something like this too, because use reading and dude drawing manga would be dull


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

I think it's a bit early to consider the concept of writing and drawing a manga to have to be dull, I doubt they'd patch in into chapters of manga they are drawing to spice it up (could be a plausible spin off where they release a volume or something towards the end of what the characters have written) but I think it's possible we'll see some action and things that end up being the inspiration for what they write about.


----------



## culbert (Aug 14, 2008)

i think this will be like hikaru no go.. its like childish and funny in the begining then will rock when it wiill reach at the serious point.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 14, 2008)

Just read the first chapter,it's pretty great,can't wait for next chapter.
Im assuming "Bakuman" is the name of the manga they're gonna create


----------



## Kaname (inactive 2) (Aug 14, 2008)

It has potential, I can't wait to see where Ohba Tsugumi goes with the story.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 17, 2008)

I loved the first chapter.

I can relate to both of the guys. This really resonated with me.

And the girl is hot. Anyone else that says otherwise... 

And props to the poster(s) that said this might be similar to Hikaru no Go. It might.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 17, 2008)

I think that girl should suck that one guys dick, initiation and all. But seriously get on that shit. Sex comes before marriage.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 18, 2008)

Not everyone agrees with your last statement. Like me, for example. 

Some abstain by choice (like me) while others remain virgins because they can't get any.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 18, 2008)

or lie about abstaining because they cant get any.


----------



## Gary (Aug 18, 2008)

Lol troll gtfo  .


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2008)

So how many more days until the next chapter?


----------



## Gary (Aug 18, 2008)

Like        5 I believe .


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 19, 2008)

*Gary:* Should we expect another chapter with at least 40 or more pages (since it is a new manga)???


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

yup, it'll be longer than a standard chapter (but shorter than the opening chapter). Should settle down to it's normal length by c3


----------



## nehnehneji (Aug 19, 2008)

Just read the first chapter at Jumpland. Link to news post at ANN.
*Spoiler*: _Info at ANN_ 





> *Death Note Team's Bakuman Manga Posted in 4 Languages*
> _First chapter posted for free on Jumpland website until August 31_
> 
> Shueisha's Jumpland electronic manga site has posted the first chapter of the Bakuman manga from the Death Note writer/artist duo of Tsugumi Ohba and Takeshi Obata for free in English, French, German, and Japanese on Monday. The website's manga installments require a proprietary browser that only runs on the Microsoft Windows XP or Vista operating system. Bakuman's story follows two 14-year-old Japanese high school boys who decide to write and draw their own manga.
> ...





Very promising, and I admit the proposal threw me just a little!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

oh that's a pretty cool initiative.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 19, 2008)

I can understand why people would be surprised by the marriage proposal but I expected it to come up...just not in the first chapter.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah I didn't think it would come in the very first chapter either.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2008)

I just can't wait to see the obligatory/mandatory/Toy Story tsundere that will undoubtedly compete for his affections without him even knowing it


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I just can't wait to see the obligatory/mandatory/Toy Story tsundere that will undoubtedly compete for his affections without him even knowing it



Undoubtedly. Considering the author's previous work, I expect a Misa-like character to appear. Just a matter of when and how. We already know why. Love triangles FTW.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2008)

Who knows?  She might get with that weird kid (the one that looks like Near) turning it into a love square of some sort.  

So 2 more days to go eh?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

This wait has got me restless especially since none of the mangas I follow had new releases. 

But hopefully, this week's chapters will make up for that...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

Is anyone interested in spoilers for the second chapter (there aren't any right now), if so I'll be on 2ch to check for bleach so I'll take a spin for baku-man if that's of interest.


----------



## Hidan (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, please mori


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 20, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Is anyone interested in spoilers for the second chapter (there aren't any right now), if so I'll be on 2ch to check for bleach so I'll take a spin for baku-man if that's of interest.



That would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

nothing as of yet xD though I guess that's somewhat expected with the lack for most series right now heh


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2008)

They should show up later on tonight, since this isn't really a big series yet nobody's putting out the spoilers quickly like Naruto or Bleach.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> They should show up later on tonight, since this isn't really a big series yet nobody's putting out the spoilers quickly like Naruto or Bleach.



it depends, sometimes guys who do the regs just drop some info on a new series because it may be of interest. Most series have nothing this week though, certainly nothing confirmed on bleach, naruto etc.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2008)

Another week without them?  Why is Shounen Jump slacking?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

no no, I meant nothing this week for spoilers so far xD it's not just the little series but even some of the bigger ones are lacking anything reliable.

there will be chapters and stuff loil


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

seems like his mother might be against his decision to draw manga


----------



## Spike (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you tom.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> seems like his mother might be against his decision to draw manga



So I assume we can turn to you for our weekly spoilers?


----------



## Spike (Aug 21, 2008)

you should always turn to mori for weekly spoilers.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

no you shouldn't ¬___¬


----------



## Gary (Aug 21, 2008)

where did you find the spoilers at?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

2ch almost always, sometimes blogs do them but none I know have in a while


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

I've never been to 2chan, I donno why, always kinda reluctant to go to those sites...  Havnt really ventured into 4chan either, it seems hard for me to navigate lol.. <.<....


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

lol, 2ch is fucking huge and can be pretty confusing...especially given it's all in japanese.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

lol, considering I dont know japanese, that might make it hard.  I am signed up to take japanese 101 this coming quarter but it'll take longer than 11 weeks to learn japanese


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

heh, you can get around knowing only a bit though, I mean as long as you find the comic section and can read the titles of series to know what is what then it's pretty fine


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

Heh, suppose I'll take a look in the morning then and check it out 

there's always babelfish page translation or something I suppose, if I need it.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 23, 2008)

This manga sure is taking its time to get rolling.  Is this common for new manga?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2008)

Still no new chapter scan?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

I was just thinking the same thing, come on..

I guess I'll take this tiem to catch up on the last few bleach chapters...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2008)

Still none?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2008)

I was just about to say that lol

Be back in a minute


----------



## Gary (Aug 24, 2008)

downloaded good now they will get the stuff they need to become mangaka.


----------



## _Winter_ (Aug 24, 2008)

Not as nice/funny as last week, but still charming and is shaping up well.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

Shuujin...I might like this fellow.  He's on a level way above most glasses-kuns in manga


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

lol Shuujin's gonna become my new favorite character.  I hope he's like Kamina but doesn't _end_ up like him if uknowutimean


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL I NO WAT U MEEN

I hope so to


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

Some of you guys......I swear

Scrolling!?! It's not even clicking!


----------



## Gary (Aug 24, 2008)

I still can't believe I like this manga so much.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

Scrolling is just much more work than if I download it.. granted it still wont completely fit in my screen, it will be downsized slightly.. and yeah that does theoretically lower the quality a little, but it's not all that noticable most of the time.  

I dont like all the clutter on the screen either, heh.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

Why isn't Beserk available for online viewing?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 24, 2008)

Cause Dark Horse are faggits 

Yeah same thing with Gantz


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

A solid chapter for this manga, heh...


*Spoiler*: __ 



that's great they got the studio.. of course, they dont really need it right away, but that's a big advantage over other people that might be in a similar situation as them




I really wanna know what kinda manga they're gunna do..

lol if this is successfull, what you wanna bet they'll release the manga they do as a side thing?


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 24, 2008)

Can't wait until next chap.

Good series so far.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

^Glad to see you've come around


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 24, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Cause Dark Horse are faggits
> 
> Yeah same thing with Gantz



Link removed


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 24, 2008)

Really promising!! I really like the direction this manga is going.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

Story got really moving and pumped with the second chapter huh?

I hope every chapter is that long with character depth.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

I bet they'll shorten it to 18 or so pages, which is fine, though I certainly like it longer like this, it's hard to expect it this long every time.  I'm wondering what all is in the studio, heh.

I still find it interesting how much I like this so far considering it's slice of life, pritty much a normal world, which I'm not always a fan of.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

Hope that he'll soon talk to the girl soon, since he can't talk to her face to face right? then how bout send her a note or something like that asking her for her email and cellphone number.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

Heh, they really should talk to eachother a little..

they did agree to get married, and they odda know eachother a little.  That was pritty much the first time they had talked when he proposed lol, and before they really think about anything, they gotta get to know eachother a little.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Heh, they really should talk to eachother a little..
> 
> they did agree to get married, and they odda know eachother a little.  That was pritty much the first time they had talked when he proposed lol, and before they really think about anything, they gotta get to know eachother a little.



I know that's why they need to talk with each other but she said that they can't talk to each other like that which kinda makes it hard for them to get closer. So he needs to at least to get to email/text each other "talk" stuff about each other, really get to know each other.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

lol Relax.  They can still talk and date and stuff, just not get married until their dreams are accomplished.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

I WILL NOT RELAX, THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!

<.<, that aside, I expect next chapter he'll get her email or something, heh.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I WILL NOT RELAX, THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!
> 
> <.<, that aside, I expect next chapter he'll get her email or something, heh.



Same here.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> O_o
> 
> Well then
> 
> ...



That was a joke? Boy you sure suck at making jokes.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 24, 2008)

Never said i was good at them


----------



## Kaname (inactive 2) (Aug 24, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Why isn't Beserk available for online viewing?



This may have something to do with it.


> *
> Due to a legal notice from the publisher to cease distribution of Berserk manga chapters on our manga reader, we have disabled manga viewing for Berserk at this time.*


----------



## Mori` (Aug 24, 2008)

nice little second chapter, some good character development and good emotional development.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice chapter and we'll definitely be seeing more of that "stuck-up" girl that got one panel.

Question though: Since this manga is going into the hardships that mangakas face, should we really be reading this online for free?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

Well if they don't want us to read it, why put it up?


----------



## _Winter_ (Aug 24, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> Nice chapter and we'll definitely be seeing more of that "stuck-up" girl that got one panel.
> 
> Question though: Since this manga is going into the hardships that mangakas face, should we really be reading this online for free?



It's all about the message.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 24, 2008)

I love this chapter (wait, it's 30+ pages? Even better!). The talk with Shujin (lol) was great. He certainly has an intricate way of thinking about themselves and Azuki. Kinda cool actually.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

lol, well yes it is a little ironic that we're reading it for free, but what choice do we have, many of us couldnt pay for it if we wanted to


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 24, 2008)

When it comes out in France, I'll buy it. I already do with some series I really enjoyed online, and think that I enjoyed it so much the author and his team deserve my money.

Plus, for a guy like me who's weakily trying to build up his own amateur manga in his spare time, it may tell me more about this task and see how ideas are born (strangely, today I proposed to a friend to be my scenarist, but he said that since the story is from me, he'll just be like my editor...)


----------



## Mori` (Aug 24, 2008)

more people need to man up and buy a new series if they enjoy it when it gets licensed >_>

and be sure to swing by Jumpland if they upload it in the near future, read their version and show them there's some interest

--

about the chapter itself, I also really enjoyed the interactions going on and the way the guys think, it's quite an interesting dynamic


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

Once I get a job I'll consider it, but I dont have any kind of income, and meh, it can be hard to pay for stuff when you can easly get it for free, I'll say it.. I know it's not ideal, I know it hurts the industry but when you can get something for free, it is hard to go and spend money on it.  I agree, we should, and it can be very simple, but at the same time very hard.   As I said though, I need a job before I consider buying any manga.  Right now, I think I have a total of $80, after just recently spending $1200 on a new computer.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 24, 2008)

This series is quickly becoming the title that I anticipate the most in Jump. 

And my goodness, was I the only one who got the strong Death Note vibe from this chapter? _(I told you that you are smart because you think other people are not smart yet you find me smart but it's only me trying to get what I want from you, which you might have realized since you think that I am actually smarter than you by making all this analysis.)_


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 24, 2008)

lol yea i could sense the death note like perception. Seriously who notices stuff like, she acts like a typical graceful girl, but doesn't do it on purpose, thus she must be brilliant. I was like wha?


----------



## RedRoninMan (Aug 24, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> Nice chapter and we'll definitely be seeing more of that "stuck-up" girl that got one panel.



I hope so...
shes like, ten times hotter than dumb ol' whatserface

Im really starting to like the writer charcter.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 24, 2008)

RedRoninMan said:


> I hope so...
> shes like, ten times hotter than dumb ol' whatserface
> 
> Im really starting to like the writer charcter.



how can you hate her already? Its been 2 chapters and she's like, the sweetest thing.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

Austeria said:


> And my goodness, was I the only one who got the strong Death Note vibe from this chapter?



That's most likely because it's by the guys who did Death Note.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

Red Viking beat me to it  yeah, this is by the creators of death note, so there's gunna be some similarities.  I'm not really a big fan of the over analizing since it's just so unrealistic, but heh, I can live with it since this is good, and that probably wont be a huge part of this.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

Maybe this is their account about how they came up with Death Note.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> lol, well yes it is a little ironic that we're reading it for free, but what choice do we have, many of us couldnt pay for it if we wanted to



Other way around since it's free people won't bother buying it. Anyways if it wasn't for Darkhorse Gantz wouldn't have been publish in the U.S. Viz had no interested in publishing it they had the right to it since Shueisha owns both Viz and the magazine that publishes Gantz they also own Shonen Jump and other magazines in Japan. But Viz wanted nothing to do with Gantz but Dark Horse kept asking the ownership of Shueisha after many years it was finally accepted thus Dark Horse got to recently publish Gantz. 

Here's the interview about it: 



> NRAMA: Bringing Gantz to the U.S. has been a long process--what's that been like?
> 
> MG: I feel that with all manga, this is one of the most important parts of the history of the Gantz English-language editions coming-to-be. Without a doubt, this was the most difficult license that I have obtained for Dark Horse since I have been here.
> 
> ...




Dark Horse rocks their one of the few publishers that actually give a damn about Seinen Manga eventhough they don't sell too well in the U.S. Can't blame them for trying to take down manga that they own/publish their not like Viz were they make a shitload of cash because the manga they tend to mostly publish is Shonen/Shoujo crap.

Anyways sorry for getting offtopic. 

Oh and I'm thankful for them publishing Berserk alot of publishers didn't want to publish that book because of how violent it was but Dark Horse had the balls to publish it.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

No, they already referenced death note in the first chapter, so death note already exists in their world.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's right.


----------



## Gary (Aug 24, 2008)

New second chapter some emotinal things and now we know the drawers gramp supports him.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 24, 2008)

Gary said:


> New second chapter some emotinal things and now we know the drawers gramp supports him.



Or does he?


----------



## Austeria (Aug 24, 2008)

Who gave this thread a 4-star?  *5-stars*

Takagi aka Shujin is quickly becoming the best thing since sliced bread. That guy is the best nerdy character in a shonen manga ever on par with Gintama's Shinpachi.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

Heh, I just voted a 5...

I'm liking him too, I cant wait to see what kinda manga he wants to do...


----------



## Kanae (Aug 24, 2008)

My favorite character so far as well 

Also, voted 5 stars


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 25, 2008)

I figure on 3-4 chapters before we even get a manga idea out of them as they do the basic logistics on writing and drawing the thing before deciding on a theme. Though I hope they decide on a theme first then decide when they should study, draw, write, send off samples.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

I think coming up with a basic story should be the first thing they do... it doesnt work to just start writing and drawing without knowing what you're supposed to be writing about, if I follow you correctly in what you mean by "theme"..

Also, welcome to the forums


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 25, 2008)

uh...about the 4 stars...well you know the story just started and its not like im AMAZED at it yet so...

HEY AT LEAST I RATED  This topic didn't have even have any stars before  Im sorry...I am ashamed...

seriously though it is a good manga and the art of course is nice. Im nervous though because this IS from the author of deathnote. I like the light heartedness so far and once it gets serious im gonna be too attached to the characters to want anthing really bad happen to them.


----------



## Cipher (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice character development in this chapter. Shujin is a great character.   I'm going to like this manga.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 25, 2008)

RAWR this is going to be great


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 25, 2008)

The Twist.
They'll find the ghost of his uncle in his old apartment. He'll be the inspiration for their manga, Bakuman.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

the firs thting I thought of when they say it's the same as when he died... "you left his body there then?"  lol


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

The uncle got sucked away to a fantastical world a la MAR where he is Bakuman, a hero who is way more popular than he deserves to be.  And while the uncle just wants to get home and write the story, he keeps stumbling into heroic deeds.

Or they could take the seinen route and....


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 25, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> The uncle got sucked away to a fantastical world a la MAR where he is Bakuman, a hero who is way more popular than he deserves to be.  And while the uncle just wants to get home and write the story, he keeps stumbling into heroic deeds.



I loled. 

I think chapter 3 will be where they start planning out their manga. (genre/plot)


----------



## culbert (Aug 25, 2008)

SUPER EPIC CH2!!!! not many manga this days that you'll get excited when u turn the next page.....#1 manga in jumpmagz for me ^^.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont know about number one, but it's certainly entertaining.  oO, I would love if they did a seinen, but I doubt it, being that this is shonen, and they'd probably want to show the mnga they do or something.. 

Hmm.. there's also hentai.. lol.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

Just finished reading this chapter and my goodness I was P-U-M-P-E-D.

Oh...this kinda just popped into my head but wouldn't it be a twist or even weird/fateful if Azuki's mother was the Uncle's love...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

Isnt she his sister?  Actually we dont really know for sure, but she called grandpa dad, and it was his son, so that would make them brother and sister


----------



## Felix (Aug 25, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Isnt she his sister?  Actually we dont really know for sure, but she called grandpa dad, and it was his son, so that would make them brother and sister



i*c*st hentai is VERY VERY popular in Japan


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 25, 2008)

Felix said:


> i*c*st hentai is VERY VERY popular in Japan



Don't remind me.  Sometimes I think they're obsessed with cousin fucking.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

Oops, I havnt remembered anyone's names yet 

hmm, they do have money and are successfull, that would make some sense.. but hmm.. Azuki seems like she might be a little old for it to work.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2008)

This is in Shounen Jump, they're not gonna pull that shit


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, what he said could make some sense, heh... we dont know anything about her mom, and they have pleanty of money, it's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah...I was not suggesting anything incestuous or hentai...

I was saying the following...

Saiko (main character) ----LOVE INTEREST----> Azuri

Uncle Taka (deceased) ----LOVE INTEREST----> Azuri's mom.

EDIT: Nomeru...yeah, looks like you got what I was saying. Yeah, you got confused over who I was talking about. No worries.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

This manga is pretty interesting.  I'm gonna keep on following it.  But how can you guys speculate?  There's only 2 chapters! 

It's a good theory, though, s_m22.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2008)

This manga is able for speculation, it's long and very new for open-endedness now.

The Death Note writers sure know how to make you look at stories differently.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

I still need to read Death Note.   Don't laugh at me. 

Funny, though, I read most of the Blue Dragon manga.  Loved the artwork, not so much the story.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2008)

That's no reason to laugh, it's a reason to have a heart attack in 420...419...418...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

I read death note something like 3 years ago heh.. 

That you wanna bet they'll write some kind of romance manga?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2008)

Meh, I still stick with my earlier prediction that they'll write manga chapters based on their daily adventures, through the eyes of the manga's protaganist.  I'm starting to think that it will be called "Bakuman" as well since we still don't know what that means...

16 pages and 2 chapters, I'm liking this already


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

Bakuman could be the title of the manga they make

That doesnt sound too fun watching them write about what's going on in their lives if we've already seen what's going on in their lives <.<...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about, the manga title


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

I still think it'd be funny if the manga they write is THIS manga... <.<, mindfuck, anyone?


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 26, 2008)

> Seriously who notices stuff like, she acts like a typical graceful girl, but doesn't do it on purpose, thus she must be brilliant. I was like wha?


actually i can notice stuff like that (like what ppl are thinking about when they are doing something and make a personality profile out of it) but not in such detail over a small ammount of time. it's not that hard actually but you really must be paying attention to social studies classes and dedicate a lot of time to doing it.

after all humans are bound by common sense and that can be predicted to a certain degree of accuracy. the author just blows it out of proportion though


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

That's exactly the thing I didnt like in death note, it's hard when they're making characters that are smarter than they are lol.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 26, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Yeah...I was not suggesting anything incestuous or hentai...
> 
> I was saying the following...
> 
> ...



Yeah...I have this kind of feeling as well. 

Isnt it make the relationship more beautiful than ever if this happen? Just like Final Fantasy 8.

the only difference is the Saiko actually going to suceed unless the writer suddely become a sadist..


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Yeah...I have this kind of feeling as well.
> 
> Isnt it make the relationship more beautiful than ever if this happen? Just like Final Fantasy 8.
> 
> the only difference is the Saiko actually going to suceed unless the writer suddely become a sadist..



LOL, it would probably ruin the manga if he became a sadist, but I would love that for the LOL value


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 26, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Yeah...I was not suggesting anything incestuous or hentai...
> 
> I was saying the following...
> 
> ...



That would certainly be interesting.

I just want to find out what kind of manga this is going to turn into cause so far its been about 1/3 romance, 1/3 everyday life, and 1/3 them planning the manga.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 26, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> LOL, it would probably ruin the manga if he became a sadist, but I would love that for the LOL value


We know the writer _is_ a sadist. 

*Spoiler*: _Death Note spoiler_ 



He/she killed L halfway through Death Note.


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

Manga should have ended right there to prove that Light > L anyway


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 26, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> actually i can notice stuff like that (like what ppl are thinking about when they are doing something and make a personality profile out of it) but not in such detail over a small ammount of time. it's not that hard actually but you really must be paying attention to social studies classes and dedicate a lot of time to doing it.
> 
> after all humans are bound by common sense and that can be predicted to a certain degree of accuracy. the author just blows it out of proportion though



Well when you say it like that. 
The thing with the deathnote author is that he manages to make things sound more complicated.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

Austeria said:


> We know the writer _is_ a sadist.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Death Note spoiler_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _dn spoilers.._ 



I liked Light, so for me.. L was someone who needed to die.. of course, in the end Light died anyways lol, so...


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm guessing that they will be analizing which target audience they will be looking for, which genre is the most popular for that audience, what clichés there are for that genre, what are the complaints from the audience and then they will make an outline for the story with the info they get from that.


----------



## fxu (Aug 26, 2008)

*Bakuman 1 by Binktopia*


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey awesome. You're picking up this series, thank you. =]


----------



## Austeria (Aug 26, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> *Spoiler*: _dn spoilers.._
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Light, so for me.. L was someone who needed to die.. of course, in the end Light died anyways lol, so...


You have no idea how ecstatic I was when I saw him die. I was like "YESSS!"  Light has always been my favourite, by far.

Though with _that person_'s popularity, I never thought he would die that soon.

(Putting spoiler tags around something that practically everybody knows is kinda annoying...)

On-topic: You know, I wouldn't mind if they start throwing far-fetched analyses into the mix. I love Death Note for what it is, including the heavy dialogues and crazy mind games. (Oh, and EPIC WRITING wouldn't be half bad either. ) On the other hand, I also wouldn't mind if they decide to go an entirely new route with this one, discarding all of their Death Note trademarks.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh thank god, Binktopia's on the case.  Faster scans, better quality, better read.


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm still sad they dropped Naruto
But now I'm happy


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2008)

Just two, the next one comes out later this week, in Shounen Jump.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 27, 2008)

> You know, I wouldn't mind if they start throwing far-fetched analyses into the mix.


they don't have to be farfetched analysis or anything. the author might probably be just that smart and is good at doing such things in real life unlike us normal folk


----------



## Mori` (Aug 28, 2008)

presumably arriving at the uncles studio


----------



## Mori` (Aug 28, 2008)

Batch of big pics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yay,  I guessed correctly that next chapter would be brainstorming for their manga. Looks like they're doing a Samurai Manga?


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yay,  I guessed correctly that next chapter would be brainstorming for their manga. Looks like they're doing a Samurai Manga?



Hope not, seems a bland theme
They should write about Ninjas in Jumpsuits


----------



## nehnehneji (Aug 28, 2008)

^ Nooooooooooooooooooooo! 

Hopefully it will be something we won't expect but still fit perfectly. The analysing from the previous chapter, of everyday behaviour/norms, was really interesting so I hope we get more of it.

And thank you Binktopia!


----------



## Gary (Aug 28, 2008)

dang spoiler pics already


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 28, 2008)

> お互いの漫画の理想を話してる回だったな
> 鰤とかワンピとかリボンとか、刀の出てくる漫画が流行ってるとか、
> 露出とか少女マンガみたいなのは好きじゃないとか
> その上で、18歳までにアニメ化までこぎつけようという目標で一致したとか、そんな感じだった気がする


Anyone wanna translate this?


----------



## Crepas (Aug 28, 2008)

This is my translation, keep in mind I'm no professional. Any corrections are welcome.

お互いの漫画の理想を話してる回だったな
Once again they talk about their manga dream.

鰤とかワンピとかリボンとか、刀の出てくる漫画が流行ってるとか、
Among other things:   cute girls, one piece dress, ribbons,    magas with 
katanas, all this are popular now days.
露出とか少女マンガみたいなのは好きじゃないとか
they don't like girl-mangas (shoujo) or exposure mangas.

その上で、18歳までにアニメ化までこぎつけようという目標で一致したとか、そ
んな感じだった 気がする 

After that, they agreed on the goal for an anime conversion for yunger than 18 people,  that is the mood.
(* not sure about this one)


----------



## Gary (Aug 28, 2008)

cool a trans for this!


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Crepas said:


> This is my translation, keep in mind I'm no professional. Any corrections are welcome.
> 
> お互いの漫画の理想を話してる回だったな
> Once again they talk about their manga dream.
> ...



I think they mean they will do a Manga aimed at 10-18 age group
In other words, Shonen Manga


----------



## Austeria (Aug 28, 2008)

How hilarious would it be if they decided to do a yaoi shoujo manga? 

Bakuman is one series that I can't fully judge before the actual chapter comes out. So far the story's been pretty normal, as in the kind of slice of life story you'd expect, but they've been so good that I actually can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice, spoilers 



Austeria said:


> (Putting spoiler tags around something that practically everybody knows is kinda annoying...)


While a majority may have seen death note, this isnt even the death note thread, there could easly be someone looking in here who hasnt seen death note, and I dont wanna spoil things for them.  If you find it annoying clicking on a spoiler tag uh.. sorry?  meh, I think they need to be there.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 28, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> While a majority may have seen death note, this isnt even the death note thread, there could easly be someone looking in here who hasnt seen death note, and I dont wanna spoil things for them.  If you find it annoying clicking on a spoiler tag uh.. sorry?  meh, I think they need to be there.


I didn't think I spoiled anything since I didn't mention names. And I know the spoiler tags need to be there in case someone with no knowledge of DN enters the thread, but regardless I found it rather tedious. With that said, I didn't put anything that should be spoiler-tagged outside the tags.

On-topic: I wonder what else they will dish out to us. I mean, writing a manga is fun but it probably won't be the only thing happening in the series, right? Though, having finished DN, I think it's safe to say that they'll bring out some plot twists.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 28, 2008)

i haven't seen the death note manga and i left the anime at episode 19. i don't mind spoilers though


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

I didnt say you spoiled anything, I'm just saying they are needed at times heh.  Admitidly, I never saw the whole second half of the anime, but I read the manga a couple times now.

o.o, nice thanks fxu for binktopia picking this up


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i haven't seen the death note manga and i left the anime at episode 19. i don't mind spoilers though



Why?  (To both of them)


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 28, 2008)

started reading manga and haven't really thought of going back to finish the anime and i don't like reading manga after i see the anime version first. that is also why i haven't watched the soul eater anime yet.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2008)

Well at least finish one of them, epic you're missing.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

I wanna see the end of the anime.. I read the manga, but it also seems that the anime second half was compressed somewhat.. manga second part was actually at half way.. anime, it started closer to 2/3 in..


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the raw but I'll wait for the trans since I can't read Japanese and only recently started learning Japanese.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2008)

So how long before scan?


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 30, 2008)

Good chapter. No Azuki this chapter I think their were going to see most of the time early on them discussing as to what kind of manga they plan on doing and seeing them getting started doing stuff like ruff drafts. Well probably get to see more of Azuki as she tries to be a seiyu.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

oO, has it been released yet then?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 30, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> oO, has it been released yet then?



Indeed it has


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2008)

Good chapter is good.

I REALLY like how they make references to other manga, like Bleach One piece naruto and Gintama

Made me happy inside.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice, and next chapter 25 pages, that makes this chapter the shortest at 21, I like that.

It looks like they set a long term goal now, time to make a ton of Names LOL.


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn this is seriously becoming one of my favorite series already. Maybe it's just because it clicks perfectly with me since I've always been so interested in everything involving the creation of manga. And the way they're explaining everything is excellent too. I'm excited lol.

I can already see the tons of japanese kids this will inspire to create their own manga (even more than there already are).


----------



## Felix (Aug 30, 2008)

Indeed, this is becoming a fast favorite as well. I'm really loving the concept of this and it's really well structured.

This manga is amazing


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 30, 2008)

Does anybody else feel as though this series is quite sexist even for a shonen? I dunno it may just be the crappy translations that Sleepy fans use which are surpassed only by their crappy editing. But, to me a lot of what was expressed in chapters 2 and 3 is pretty sexist...


----------



## Batman (Aug 30, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Does anybody else feel as though this series is quite sexist even for a shonen? I dunno it may just be the crappy translations that Sleepy fans use which are surpassed only by their crappy editing. But, to me a lot of what was expressed in chapters 2 and 3 is pretty sexist...



Like which parts are you referring to, cause nothing leaps out at me as sexist off the top of my head.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 30, 2008)

Luckily for me...I found this post on MH!
Link.
It saves me having to be not bothered to explain my thoughts, I don't agree with everything mentioned but there are points I do agree with.


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

Yay new chapter is out!


----------



## Batman (Aug 30, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Luckily for me...I found this post on MH!
> Link.
> It saves me having to be not bothered to explain my thoughts, I don't agree with everything mentioned but there are points I do agree with.



Oh I get what your saying, about the things they talked about in chapter two. I don't think that their sexist statements, and here's why:

In talking about the first Azuki, she's praised not because she doesn't aspire to be smart but because she's smart enough to dwell on her own intelligence, and is able to recognize the nature of society, and how to fit in to certain aspects of it. Whereas the other girl uses her 'smartness' to essentially bowl over everything around her. The first is aware of how the world essentially works and is able to slip between the male understandings, in other words, she's smart enough to be street smart. But the second girl is only smart enough to show others that she's smart. (at least that's how I see it.)

One of the reasons that he doesn't like it from the other girl is because he's book smart too, but he's not 'show-offy' about it. Instead he respects what he considers to be true intelligence.

The next part: "Men have dreams that women don't understand."
I don't think is sexist. I think its true. Just as women have dreams that men don't understand. (of course I'm speaking in general terms) But this is because I've always believed that men and women aren't the same, no matter how often we make allocations that we are. Fundamentally, men behave like men, and women behave like woman. (once again, generally speaking.)

As far as Death not goes, there were plenty of sharp female characters. But yeah, Misa was kinda dopey. Kinda like a crutch. The reason why she was so prevalent was because only someone with that time of dimwitted character could present a constant challenge to Light considering how smart he was. When he normally would have taken a smarter girl who shared his ambitions and who could act the part better, but she had to be the one to give his character something greater of a challenge. So she sort of needed to be dopey, story wise.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 30, 2008)

This chapter was really awesome. The more chapters, th ebetter it gets.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 30, 2008)

References ftw. Naruto, Bleach, One Piece... *GINTAMA*!  I think I died when I saw that!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2008)

when thet said sports manga they should have said slam dunk
but amazing manga anyway


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 30, 2008)

True, Slam Dunk is popular but in the recent/current titles, it's mostly about... well, like they said, swords. 

A lot of stories set in a fictional world and all that.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

I dont know why they couldnt have done a H-manga.. would that really have been bad?  Oh well, I guess that's to be expected, since they'll probably want to show what they create...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2008)

yes it would have been bad
if you are talented you shouldnt waste your talent on that stuff


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 30, 2008)

> I dont know why they couldnt have done a H-manga..


i don't think they want azuki to star in a hentai anime and fulfill their promise to marry each other with that. that would be freaky


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

It just seems odd to me the way they say all these things they dont want to do, that's fine, I didnt expect them to, but the way they say that, it seemed like to me the mangaka coming straight to us telling us they wont do that.. it didnt seem natural them saying it like that to me for some reason.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes it would have been bad
> if you are talented you shouldnt waste your talent on that stuff



Meh nothing wrong in doing hentai stuff or at least doujins. Lots of manga artist start of doing hentai. Like Akamatsu (love hina/Negima) years ago he use to do doujins under the name cu-little, the manga-ka of Blade of the Immortal so did doujins same goes with the manga-ka of Hellsing and several other manga-ka's.



> In talking about the first Azuki, she's praised not because she doesn't aspire to be smart but because she's smart enough to dwell on her own intelligence, and is able to recognize the nature of society, and how to fit in to certain aspects of it. Whereas the other girl uses her 'smartness' to essentially bowl over everything around her. The first is aware of how the world essentially works and is able to slip between the male understandings, in other words, she's smart enough to be street smart. But the second girl is only smart enough to show others that she's smart. (at least that's how I see it.)



That's how I saw it as well he was basicly saying that Azuki was smart because she's using her "street smarts" making her able to adapt to situations thus making her have society accept her while the other girl is using her intelligence yeah she's smart and all but it makes other people not like her making her having a harder time to adapt to society because they won't be so accepting of her they'll see her as a threat or conceited.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 30, 2008)

Ashita no Joe ftw.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 30, 2008)

Lovin' Bakuman. So, so good.

The rooftop conversation was _great._


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Aug 30, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> That's how I saw it as well he was basicly saying that Azuki was smart because she's using her "street smarts" making her able to adapt to situations thus making her have society accept her while the other girl is using her intelligence yeah she's smart and all but it makes other people not like her making her having a harder time to adapt to society because they won't be so accepting of her they'll see her as a threat or conceited.



So she's obsessed with conformity. A sheep, basically, like so many other Japanese girls her age. 

Wow, that sure is _smart_. 


Face it guys, the author wanted to put a cute brainless girl in his manga, so he came up with a superficially deep but nonsensical bit of monologue to hide this fact and make the girl appear different from a thousand other similar characters.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 30, 2008)

> So she's obsessed with conformity. A sheep, basically, like so many other Japanese girls her age.


she is just a very rich and intelligent girl who wants to be like a normal girl and avoid the bad things of being special and different. many intellectuals do this sometimes at some point in time

you are free to think whatever you want though


----------



## Mider T (Aug 30, 2008)

Ashita no Joe is real?

This manga has more real-life refrences than Hayate no Gotoku!


----------



## Batman (Aug 30, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> So she's obsessed with conformity. A sheep, basically, like so many other Japanese girls her age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 31, 2008)

So, The main character's uncle really died because of overwork instead of commit suicide?

That kinda disappointed..


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

It's the Japaneses' own fault, they should slow down.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 31, 2008)

It´s over. Gintama´s reference won the chapter


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

epic chapter, I'm loving all the stuff about how a manga gets published and the Ashita no Joe reference made my day, especially the part about Joes ending <3 

zomg emotional


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm still pleasantly surprised how this Manga has managed to garner everyones attention and approval


----------



## Gary (Aug 31, 2008)

lol the gintama reffence.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 31, 2008)

Felix said:


> I'm still pleasantly surprised how this Manga has managed to garner everyones attention and approval



I guess probably it is a fresh theme and it also give us a insight about being Mangaka lifestyle.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 31, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So, The main character's uncle really died because of overwork instead of commit suicide?
> 
> That kinda disappointed..



I think it is better that he died doing what he loved instead of taking his life out of depression.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 31, 2008)

I liked this chapter even though not much happened.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 31, 2008)

i think ill like this better than death note, i like the art style from death note, but the story didnt fly especially later on

im curious how this will turn out, i find it hard to believe that theyll actually make it big, especially that quickly


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

Why do you find it hard to believe?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

because they are kids and there are alot of pro


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

Well of course right now they're nowhere near achieving their goal but they've gotten a good start and have a promising future.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah but their goal is before 18
and that is impossible


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

How so?  With advice and free time I believe they can do it.  Why do you just rule it out?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

can a 18 years old kid  be a doctor
it isnt that easy


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

This isn't about them wanting to be a doctor though, btw and 18 year old can be doctor, it's very rare though.

Mangaka however aren't, and it's certainly nowhere near impossible.  Please explain your posts with forethought or else we can't really discuss this.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

i was giving an  example
its what i think 

is any real mangaka did it before 18?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

You have to back up your statements with at least some evidence...you can't just call things impossible...

There are, I'll look them up and I suggest you do the same.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

what i am saying is the normal thing you are the one who should give evidence

but if you find a mangaka at 18 who made a popular manga and get an anime(popular manga is enough forget about the anime part)
sure i will consider it true

i didnt mean it is totally impossible but its near impossible i didnt put much thought when i said impossible my mistake


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

Sakura Momoko is just one famous one for example.  And you aren't even trying.  Most mangaka wait until after high school so they can concentrate.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

did she make something at 18 i cant find something at Wikipedia (i dont know her)

its not as i amnt trying what do you want me to say i didnt see someone make it at 18
you need experince how do you want me to belive that kids can enter the world of pro and make it

you on the other hand if you find someone make it at 18 you will Prove your opinion and i will have to agree


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

I just did

Alexandra Voelker is another one (sort of)


----------



## Austeria (Aug 31, 2008)

Look. The author of the novel "Eragon" wrote it when he was in his teens. And if you look around, there are tons of teenagers who are just really good at drawing. Many good artists on Deviantart are teenagers.

I don't see what is so impossible for them to make it big in their ages. It's not like making a manga requires formal education or for the person to be super intelligent or something.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I just did
> 
> Alexandra Voelker is another one (sort of)



you just did what cant you see that i said i dont know Sakura Momoko 

isnt the logical thing to do which you dont even need to think about it
is to give me a site to read about her instead of a facepalm
(i dont know why many people love to use those without a reason)

@Austeria
i didnt say so impossible
i agree with what you say but if so why didnt we hear about someone make it at 18


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

Just because you don't know her doesn't mean she doesn't exist.  I gave you the name, just google her.  That's what I said, your not even trying.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

dude i looked for her i didnt find something for her at 18 i didnt say she doesn't exist(are you even reading what i wrote)
also logically you read that somewhere
so the normal thing you do after you find that i didnt find what you just said
is to give me the site where you read that about her

anyway i am still looking for her

see what you said that i am not trying is wrong


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

I see it on the first page of google, YOUR DOING IT WRONG

Anyway here's a person on wiki Naoko Takeuchi


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

Naoko Takeuchi  
Chocolate Christmas  she was 20
love call i dont know if it was popular (the award was for New Artist ) also it doesnt say how old was she when she published it
also from what i read she couldnt keep up with Togashi as an assistant someone they want to be on his level

as for Sakura Momoko
i still cant find her just give me the link


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

Osamu Tezuka

Most famous example ever.

P.S. she wasn't 20.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

oh just give me Osamu Tezuka from the start
but i wonder if he could make it in this days (still not the best example but i accept it)
if you have a more modern one it will be better


Chocolate Christmas (チョコレート・クリスマス Chokorēto Kurisumasu, 1987 and she was born in 1967 isnt that 20

if you have the one for Sakura Momoko give it to me
still i find it to be strange if you was so sure about her why you didnt give me a link from the start instead of a face palm


----------



## yo586 (Sep 1, 2008)

So far I enjoy this manga, at least it kept me reading through 3 long chapters (which is more than 95% of mangas out there).

Still, I hope to see some development in the upcoming chapters.  And I sighed about the seemingly sexist views of our two main characters.  But its hard to give credence to any post pubescent teen who is actually holding on to the notion of marrying a girl he best knows for the back of her head.  I really, really hope that they don't continue to reference that 3-4 times a chapter because it would get old QUICK.

But in general, there is a lot of charm to this manga and I hope it keeps up this good pace without becoming unrealistic too quickly.  In a way it reminds me of Beck in that its a manga from a genre I'd never imagine myself liking but it sort of draws you in.  I'll be happy if some conflict is introduced shortly and the characters actually act more their age.  Then again, if this is really how 15 year old Japanese boys think let me know.  Then I can just feel pity for a whole culture of sheltered conforming children.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> oh just give me Osamu Tezuka from the start
> but i wonder if he could make it in this days (still not the best example but i accept it)
> if you have a more modern one it will be better
> 
> ...



Written age 18, published at 19.

Because I'm doing other things.  Couldn't have you just searched as well?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

i am searching dude
when you are free post it


----------



## yo586 (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't decide which was more entertaining to read tonight, the 3 chapters of the manga or the hilarious conversation going on in the last few pages of this thread.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i am searching dude
> when you are free post it



You need to try harder, somebody found the first person I mentioned on wikipedia (which is the site you claim to be using).  You can even google to search.

You're just not trying, maybe because you want to prove me wrong or whatever.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2008)

no no i dont want to  prove you wrong 
as you can see i accept the one about Osamu Tezuka 

i just looked for several sites about Sakura Momoko cant find something at 18 (wikipedia was one of them)


----------



## DEATHtheKIDXX (Sep 1, 2008)

Chapter 3 was pretty good, I'm going to keep reading this, I really like it so far.


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

DEATHtheKID said:


> Chapter 3 was pretty good, I'm going to keep reading this, I really like it so far.



Cool keep it up. we need more people to read this


----------



## Shintiko (Sep 1, 2008)

So far I've found each chapter enjoyable.  I'll probably follow this.


----------



## starlacyi (Sep 1, 2008)

Chapter 3 was really good, can't wait for the next one! (does it come out once per week or something?)


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

^ Yeah, it's serealized in shounen jump.


----------



## Spike (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you tom.

looks like they're really going at it.


----------



## Crepas (Sep 4, 2008)

Text on the cover:  

俺達"天才" だから 漫画界の頂点目指せるんです。
Because we are geniuses we are aiming  to the top of the manga world.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't but feel the win guy is gonna die towards the end....


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Glasses kid is one of the more awesome characters in manga recently


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2008)

He's on his way to gain Kamina-like status


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

He's still got a long way to go before he's ready to pierce the heavens though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

Crepas said:


> Text on the cover:
> 
> 俺達"天才" だから 漫画界の頂点目指せるんです。
> Because we are geniuses we are aiming  to the top of the manga world.



they can do it


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

any word on spoilers, what they're doing this chapter?  He's probably gunna come with like 100 names at the end of the chapter XD.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Any spoilers  ?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

bakuman ch 4 raw
I'm not seeing any.. I'm pritty patient with this series since it's so new..

I cant read any japanese, but I'll explains it as I sees it, if people want spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, they're in the studio, looking through things still.  They find a letter that says something, cant read it, then they find an old book, appears to be like a yearbook or something.  Later they go to that girl's house, what's her name.. and talk to her mom for a bit.  It appears she may have been the one his uncle loved after all, but I cant understand a thing of what they were saying.


----------



## Senju (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm really excited for this manga, I read the first three chapters yesterday and loved them. Can't wait for the next chapter :3


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

^You're in luck, it'll be scanned in a couple of hours at the quickest.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 6, 2008)

I've read the first 3 and its alright.

Tamika just seems like a copy of Light or something. But its fairly interesting so I might keep reading just to see where it goes. Its quite funny reading a manga about manga.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

How is anyone in this manga a copy of Light?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 6, 2008)

Just the sort of brilliant, bored, analytical student.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

But he has a friend and a love interest, besides he's not genius smart or mad at the world


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 6, 2008)

We are talking about the guy who is writing the story for the manga right?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, the protagonist


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 6, 2008)

Isn't he the one who's drawing it? 

I'm think of the dude with glasses who's doing the story and shit.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 6, 2008)

When's chap 4 coming out?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

Couple of hours should be


----------



## Ephemere (Sep 6, 2008)

I read the first chapter out of boredom a while back, it was nice. Ill keep up with it.


----------



## Shade (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy crap dude, when does this come out?


----------



## Austeria (Sep 6, 2008)

Chapter summary by kewl0210 @ MH:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Azuki's mother is the girl that Saiko's uncle longed after. They figure this out by looking at a yearbook, they also find the old correspondence letters. They go and meet her at her house and talk to her, she's still pretty as she was in high school even though she's 42, she looks a lot like azuki. She said that she did like Saiko's uncle, but they were both too embarassed to say anything. So she eventually got a new love. She heard he had gotten an anime and was happy for him.






IIRC someone predicted this exact development in this thread some time ago. Not that it's not predictable, but still, pretty spot on so gratz!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn that one dude was spot on, gotta go rep that fellow.


----------



## Felix (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy crap
Find who he was. I wanna rep him as well


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 7, 2008)

No scans yet?


----------



## Austeria (Sep 7, 2008)

No scans yet. 

But I found that spot on poster! 



stud_muffin22 said:


> Just finished reading this chapter and my goodness I was P-U-M-P-E-D.
> 
> Oh...this kinda just popped into my head but wouldn't it be a twist or even weird/fateful if Azuki's mother was the Uncle's love...





stud_muffin22 said:


> Yeah...I was not suggesting anything incestuous or hentai...
> 
> I was saying the following...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow and he made that post 2 weeks ago...wonder how he knew.


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm starting to get angry...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 7, 2008)

Yo guys (and gals, if any). 

I just checked my user profile and noticed I got repped by Mider T for my Bakuman post.

So yeah, I guess, I was right.  

As for how I knew??? I actually didn't...

But I remember 2 things about when my theory popped into my head...

*1. If you go back to first chapter...*

Takagi introduces himself to Azuri's mother through the speakers. Surprised, Azuri's mother asks, "The one with the good grades?" 

This right here made me wonder how she would know this???

I came to the conclusion that Azuri either told her mother about the top student in her class/grade/school and/or Azuri's mother reads the newspaper. (In Asia, the top students in each class/school/grade are published in nationwide newspapers with a profile and picture included.) 

Moreover, for her to care about this fact seemed to imply that she was just as concerned about Azuri's academic performance and very driven as a parent and professional. 

For whatever reason, Mashiro's uncle's comments about "drifting apart" seemed to pop in to my head. It seemed that the uncle's comments implied this girl was as driven as she was intelligent. Correct me if I am wrong but I think the Uncle mentioned that his love had been accepted to Tokyo University (Japan's version of Harvard University). 

*2. But I have not answered how I came to the conclusion that Azuri's mother = Uncle's love.*

The answer is simple. Archetypes. 

I only started reading mangas a year ago but it is undeniable that mangas (like all books) have archetypes (recurring/similar plot elements).

In my eyes, the Uncle = lack of professional success and more importantly, no love.

And this manga craters to young readers (14-24).

Hence, the mangakas wanted Mashiro to be opposite of his uncle. 

They wanted Mashiro to be (or appear to be) successful in both work and love. 

And what better way to help himself and redeem his uncle than marry the daughter of his uncle's lost love???

Also, why not remind the lost love of her forgotten feelings for the man she once liked/loved. It would be fitting since it would make her think twice of depriving her daughter of what she once shared with Mashiro's uncle. 

That's it really. 

Btw, thanks for the reps guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I wouldn't put it pass the makers of Death Note.

stud you outthinked me (I know, not a word) congrats.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL. No worries. I understood what you meant. 

I just had a moment of brilliance...

or maybeeeee...

LIGHT YAGAMI TURNING I?!?!?!?! 

I prefer to be a Takagi clone...


----------



## Austeria (Sep 7, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> LIGHT YAGAMI TURNING I?!?!?!?!


... I made you get repped so I'm a good guy. Just remember that.


----------



## Felix (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm still baffled for the fact that we still have no chapter


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 8, 2008)

Austeria said:


> ... I made you get repped so I'm a good guy. Just remember that.



Thank goodness I've got a decent memory. And hopefully a decent heart. 

Don't worry. I am not out to change the world into my own vision...you'll be fine. 

Believe me, I am very thankful you and Mider T remembered my posts and brought them to everyone's attention.

I need all the rep I can get. My rep points and rep power are a joke compared to most of the senior members. 

*@Felix:* Me too. I was sure we would have one by early evening. 

I want to see Azuri's mom. The spoilers peaked my interest. 

Btw, thanks for the rep. Like I said above, I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Austeria (Sep 8, 2008)

Felix said:


> I'm still baffled for the fact that we still have no chapter


Sleepyfans... are really sleepy this time. 

They probably did it on purpose for all the shit that they got from people complaining about their low quality releases.  *starts conspiracy theory*

EDIT: *CHAPTER 4 OUT BY SLEEPYFANS!*


----------



## nehnehneji (Sep 8, 2008)

Chose a good time to catch up with this thread!!!!


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 8, 2008)

This chapter was kinda weird (Azuki's mom wtf?) but had a good amount of winful quotes ("shit I bet it's porno") and winful panels by Shujin.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2008)

Azuki's mom was hot
...
HOT

And I lolled at the "I feel like Gevanni"
More Death Note references


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 8, 2008)

Well the Azuki's mom theory was right on and this chapter had some good laughs; this is turning into something I look forward to almost as much as Claymore or Berserk chapters.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 8, 2008)

"Crazy DNA shit."  I loled.


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> This manga is getting *unrealistic*.  Why become a mangaka *just to smash Azuki*?  That's just too much unnecessary work.




I've seen worse things done


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 8, 2008)

That was a pretty good chapter. I wonder what their manga will be about.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2008)

So stud, let's hear what's gonna happen for the next 2 chapters?


----------



## Austeria (Sep 8, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> This manga is getting unrealistic.  Why become a mangaka just to smash Azuki?  That's just too much unnecessary work.


It's not just to win Azuki. He wants to be a mangaka to continue his dead uncle's dream. In fact, it seems like his dad and grandfather have been thinking about it for a while...



Mider T said:


> So stud, let's hear what's gonna happen for the next 2 chapters?


I predict that they will draw a manga with some allutions to their personal lives... or Saiko's fantasies. 

Oh, btw Shujin's win level has just gained 9000 points.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 8, 2008)

lol Tagaki was rejected by the milf she isn't interested in guys like him. Wonder if Mashiro told her that they should do it with each other "I'll be like your making love with my uncle the person you love!" would she accept it? She seems the type to be fine with it "okay sure! to fullfill my everlasting love!".

Guess gotta wait for the doujin to see that happen heh.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2008)

Austeria said:


> It's not just to win Azuki. He wants to be a mangaka to continue his dead uncle's dream. In fact, it seems like his dad and grandfather have been thinking about it for a while...
> 
> 
> I predict that they will draw a manga with some allutions to their personal lives... or Saiko's fantasies.
> ...



You mean OVER 9000

Wonder why this manga exploded with popularity like this though...


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2008)

Mider T said:


> You mean OVER 9000
> 
> Wonder why this manga exploded with popularity like this though...



Because it's great, it's interesting, and it's done by the authors of Death Note, which did not disappoint till the end


----------



## Austeria (Sep 8, 2008)

Mider T said:


> You mean OVER 9000


No, it was already over 9000 from the start. He gained another 9000.


----------



## nehnehneji (Sep 8, 2008)

I couldn't stop laughing at their reaction to finding the year book 

Also Takagi is win, and I can't wait to see what he comes up with for the name!


----------



## Gary (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder what a anime of this will look like.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2008)

^Probably like this, in anime form.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 8, 2008)

Gary said:


> I wonder what a anime of this will look like.



Epic Drawing...Just like how the anime did to Death Note...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 8, 2008)

great chapter as usual


----------



## snaza (Sep 8, 2008)

this was a really good chapter, but for some reason i'm getting the feeling that azuki's dad killed Mashiro's uncle. something like he figured out azuki's mom didn't really love him but she actualy loved Mashiro's uncle, and he killed him in a way it looked like death from being overworked. I mean so far everything seems to be cenerlized between these two family with the exeption of Tagaki. i dunno, i think it'd be an interesting plot twist.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, I just started reading this manga and I'm really enjoying it.  Its a nice heart-warming story with some lulz here and there.  I think I'll start hanging out around here a little more.

/subscribes


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 9, 2008)

Another awesome chapter. Nothing but win from this manga so far, I seriously can't wait for more.

And wow Azuki's mom is a freaking hot MILF, and her personality is just awesome, like a little kid's. 

I want to see more of Azuki next chapter.

And LOL at the epic swinging at the park and "I feel like Gevanni".


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

And now to wait 4 more days


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm watching for translations but havnt seen any yet.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

That's why I said 4 more days...that's how long it usually takes


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I expect something tomarrow night.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't.

24 hours


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Didnt binktopia agree to do bakuman?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

The more popular the group the more stretched out they are with other series, I've explained this before.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 12, 2008)

Its true, Bakuman will take a few days


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

C'est vrai, I've been saying it all along.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> The more popular the group the more stretched out they are with other series, I've explained this before.



not to me you havnt.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

Earlier in the thread, and in the Code Geass discussion thread.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Meh, I almost never go to code geass..

Anyhow, tomrrow night is my prediction.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 12, 2008)

If only.  But I doubt it.  Are we going to find out what their manga is going to be about in this chapter?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 13, 2008)

I briefly looked at the raw but o.o, I donno... I only looked at a couple pages since erm.. I cant read anything lol.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 14, 2008)

New chapter was awesome

And new character appearing soon


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I smell a setup for a rival by the way Chapter 5 ended.  More shounen play fist fighting and Azuki dodging is getting to be a motif I see though.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting, I wonder what the new character will turn out like. ?


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 14, 2008)

Mangakas even have their assistants do the speedlines and shit?

lazy bastards


----------



## Cipher (Sep 14, 2008)

They still have to create the story and do the main parts of the drawing for around 20 pages a week.  It's harder than it sounds.


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 14, 2008)

So has anyone found any good fanart yet? Because I really wanna see some good fanart from this series


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

It just started, although it exploded in popularity.

I wouldn't mind seeing a doujin about (main guy)xgirlxhermother

I can't remember their names


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 14, 2008)

Goodfellow said:


> So has anyone found any good fanart yet? Because I really wanna see some good fanart from this series



i'd find it hard to make fanart for soemthing that just started. it didn't really pick up either. starting pretty slow aye


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I can't remember their names



lmao nice

Moritaka

Miho

Miyuki

===

for whoever wanted some art


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

Shuujin is badass
Where'd you find those anyhow?


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> lmao nice
> 
> Moritaka
> 
> ...



Great art! Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Shuujin is badass
> Where'd you find those anyhow?




Shunji is gay

Mashiro is badass


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

No.

They're both badass just on a different level of badassery.  It's like Shuujin is Kamina and Mashiro is time-skip Simon.  You can't say who is more


----------



## nehnehneji (Sep 15, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> ...for whoever wanted some art...


Also, a good place to look is dA (also try searching by character names). Not too much at the moment since it's a pretty new series.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the raw.


----------



## Felix (Sep 20, 2008)

As always, the mom looks more hot than the daughter.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2008)

Somebody summarize please.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 20, 2008)

Ah, dammit, I thought this was the Berserk section for some reason and got all excited over the thought of a brand new chapter.


----------



## Felix (Sep 20, 2008)

Excellent chapter
I like the premise of their Manga


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome chapter once again.

I loved the Azuki scene where they had the same frequency.

And I lol'd at Sunglasses Pitcher. Shuujin is awesome. I can't wait for their magazine submission.


----------



## Cipher (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice chapter.  Things are starting to move now.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2008)

I like the pot shot at editors who party all night and sleep all day.  I think this manga is just going to parody the industry and the makers have enough clout and it will catch on enough taht it won't be editable/cannable.  'Course, maybe I'm looking too deeply into it.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 20, 2008)

I lol'd at Shuujin's stories.


----------



## Austeria (Sep 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I lol'd at Shuujin's stories.


So did I. He's pretty much the battery this manga runs on. 

That "Sunglass Pitcher" story was funny in a cheesy way.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Sep 21, 2008)

Loved  "Sunglass Pitcher", Shuujin is truly great.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2008)

Great ideas, maybe it'll be a combination of them or so?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol Double Earth is so retarded, but I love the Sunglass Pitcher story.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 21, 2008)

When I saw that Double Earth, the first thing that came to mind was "Middle Earth".  

Just wonder what story they are going to end up on?   Something tells me it will be something that parallels their lives, but with more action.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2008)

^I stated that prediction earlier, and I still don't completely rule it out.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> It just started, although it exploded in popularity.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing a doujin about (main guy)xgirlxhermother
> 
> I can't remember their names



Same Here..the only different is the main character X girl x her mother x her sister..


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2008)

Incestful sexy time?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 21, 2008)

Wincest, AMIRITE?


----------



## Gary (Sep 21, 2008)

oh lol wincest.


----------



## nehnehneji (Sep 21, 2008)

For anyone else reading this at One Manga, chapters 5 and 6 have been added.


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 21, 2008)

The main characters are arrogant arseholes

Winsome and manly arrogant arseholes


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 21, 2008)

Lmao the blind pitcher that one made me laugh, but it would be fun.

The Diuble Earth:Two Earths just seemed ripped off some game


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 21, 2008)

Double Earth is like what Shuujin said

Really obvious concept lol


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 24, 2008)

"Double Earth" sounds kinda cheesy but could be interesting if it gets fleshed out.
"Sunglasses Picture" sounds like just like the Anime my friend would watch, he loves sports anime.

Out of the 2, I liked Sunglasses Pitcher more, could be an interesting story.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2008)

Spoilers should be coming soon


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 24, 2008)

"Sunglasses Pitcher" 

I wonder how many extra senses he would have just so that he could get to the pitchers mound. 

"Double Earth," where your double tries to kill you everyday. 

While I am not sure how they will make it awesome, but with Shuujin at the helm they can do it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 24, 2008)

Double Earth could be more interesting
good they are doing it


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 27, 2008)

Things are starting to get going.  

Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 27, 2008)

Great chapter the new girl seems interesting. Though I wonder when the other girl Iwase the "stuck up" one will play a role in the series she's already been reference twice now, makes me think she'll have a role at some point in the story.


----------



## Batman (Sep 27, 2008)

I luv this manga. pek And the cover of their first manuscript made me laugh cause Light-o look alike was on the front.


----------



## Felix (Sep 27, 2008)

I think something bad will happen with their first script


----------



## Smoke (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh god how much I love this manga.

I'm a huge sucker for love interests. And he draws the women so awesomely.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 27, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Great chapter the new girl seems interesting. Though I wonder when the other girl Iwase the "stuck up" one will play a role in the series she's already been reference twice now, makes me think she'll have a role at some point in the story.



I could see her being related to there Rival though there's also the usual love interest stuff :/



@Felix

Yeah I could see it going down the garbage can without them reading it.


----------



## Spike (Sep 27, 2008)

aside from One Piece this is my favorite manga at the moment.
excellent development this chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2008)

another good chapter, fun stuff and nicely developed


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 27, 2008)

i bet they are going to be rejected flat out but at least the manuscript will be good enough for them to get another chance


----------



## Shade (Sep 27, 2008)

I think something will happen to the manuscript before it gets to the editor. Either that, or it sucks and will get rejected.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 27, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Great chapter the new girl seems interesting. Though I wonder when the other girl Iwase the "stuck up" one will play a role in the series she's already been reference twice now, makes me think she'll have a role at some point in the story.



Love triangle of course.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 27, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i bet they are going to be rejected flat out but at least the manuscript will be good enough for them to get another chance



Yeah they arent expecting much from it, they just want to show themselves

It would be a little strange if they did it at the 1st try


----------



## Akatora (Sep 27, 2008)

Hmm peehapp they'll dron thhaynaaother oonn wll pc it up and turn it in cheating em from there chance.


Wow the wireless is messing around

Correct text:

Hmm... perhaps they'll drop it on the way and another one will pick it up and turn it in cheating em from there chance and taking advantage of it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 27, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Great chapter the new girl seems interesting. Though I wonder when the other girl Iwase the "stuck up" one will play a role in the series she's already been reference twice now, makes me think she'll have a role at some point in the story.



It going to be amazing if that Iwase girl is the love interest of Eiji...

Everyone seem connected...while Azuki's father is the Jump's Editor or Manager or Director..


----------



## Austeria (Sep 28, 2008)

Batman said:


> I luv this manga. pek And the cover of their first manuscript made me laugh cause Light-o look alike was on the front.


Glad I wasn't the only one to notice. Light.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome chapter as usual


----------



## Gary (Sep 28, 2008)

link to chapter.?


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 28, 2008)

HERE
;D


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2008)

I just fucking love this manga.


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, it has started pretty strong, hasn't it?

So let's hope it keeps the pace.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2008)

I saw the little "New Girl" thing coming.  I'm glad they had this mini-timeskip though, get the story moving a bit.  Bakuman has surprisingly covered alot of ground in it's 7 chapters.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, I'm in love with this Manga <3
Eiji makes me curious, and his Manga looks awesome too ^__^
I'm curious to see what would be the director's opinion about their menuscript.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to see how the editor critiques their work. I also really want to see how the female duo interacts again. Its a pretty simple thing to see them as the female versions of the guys. 

This manga is quickly climbing the ladder to be in my top 3.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2008)

So when can we expect chapter 8?


----------



## Saiko (Oct 4, 2008)

this


Lol at the Editor... It was really a nice chapter.


----------



## Batman (Oct 4, 2008)

If he serve's tea we're in!! *XD*

Awesome. It's been a good day for manga.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 4, 2008)

I like how Shujin was laughing at Saiko and Azuki in the back of the class.  I'll admit that the last page made me go  inside.


----------



## Felix (Oct 4, 2008)

Bakuman is made of so much win...
Fabulous


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 4, 2008)

It seem that writer really know to draw a pretty and cute girls....Most of the female character that drawn by him/her really caught my attention about it..


----------



## Batman (Oct 4, 2008)

He drew an amazing milf.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 4, 2008)

^ oh you xD

00

another entertaining chapter and some more progress, I'm finding things really nicely paced actually. Looking forward to where they go from now having done their first effort :3

-mori, always serving tea


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 4, 2008)

LOL at the final page of the chapter 8.

This is priceless scene for me.


----------



## _Winter_ (Oct 4, 2008)

Shueisha editor was just lulz. Yet another awesome chapter.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 4, 2008)

Amazing chapter!

Lol that last page is full of tension, he wont be able to sleep during class anymore


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 4, 2008)

For some reason, the editor seems to remind me of Ryuk...


----------



## _Winter_ (Oct 4, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> For some reason, the editor seems to remind me of Ryuk...



Probably the eyes.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah...same here

The editor indeed remind me of Ryuk...It seem that editor dont like Eiji at all.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear fate, I was laughing right along with Shuujin in the last few pages as well.


----------



## Cipher (Oct 4, 2008)

That last page was EPIC!

Good chapter, too.  I don't seem to trust Hattori, though.  It's those eyes.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 4, 2008)

Cipher said:


> That last page was EPIC!
> 
> Good chapter, too.  I don't seem to trust Hattori, though.  It's those eyes.



Yeah during their talk I was thinking he could be somekind of prick that would steal their ideas, but all that ended when He said that they would be better than Eiji in 3 years.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2008)

So what chapter will we be introduced to Eiji?



Noiteru said:


> Yeah during their talk I was thinking he could be somekind of prick that would steal their ideas, but all that ended when He said that they would be better than Eiji in 3 years.



Change your name.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 4, 2008)

It never occured to me the Editor resembling Ryuk, but since you mentioned it it sorta does.  

Also, the way the other editors laughed at him reminds me of how the Shinigami laughed at Ryuk prior to entering the Human World.   And how the Editor's interest in the Kid's potential is like how Ryuk thought about Light being "interesting".

Now the they got their foot in the door, I wonder what their real story is going to be about?  And it seems from the Editor's comments about the two fighting, seems its going to be a foreshadow down the road of the two comming to a disagreement, probably to the point of them going their seperate ways.


----------



## Mel (Oct 4, 2008)

This is going to be interesting atleast


----------



## Arcanis (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll never get tired of praising this manga. Damn it every chapter is awesome.

I love the balance between all their manga training, the comedy and the romance.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 4, 2008)

is the whole class gay or something?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 4, 2008)

this manga is made of win


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2008)

Time to reread the series.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh man this was one good chapter, the editor interaction went just like I thought it would go.

I figured Azuki and Mashiro would get thrown together in some way and it would lead to hilarious results. Though the classes reaction is awesome when they learned of the gender mix. I remember when I was 14 I am pretty sure I would have loved the forced interaction though I would have faked the outrage.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 4, 2008)

I wouldn't have liked it, If someone want to sit next to me or i want to sit next to someone fine. To say you sit next to X i wouldn't have liked.

Heck in 5'th grade I started Crying cause i found that embarrassing and unfair XD


Anyway good chapter, not so much for the romance thing, I like how the editor is, lightens up my expectation of character designs.(everyone else look very general at least now the border have been breached)


----------



## Felix (Oct 4, 2008)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Oh man this was one good chapter, the editor interaction went just like I thought it would go.
> 
> I figured Azuki and Mashiro would get thrown together in some way and it would lead to hilarious results. Though the classes reaction is awesome when they learned of the gender mix. I remember when I was 14 I am pretty sure I would have loved the forced interaction though I would have faked the outrage.



By the time I was 14, not so much

But if I was 12... Yeah, I would outrage


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 4, 2008)

The editor was wrong about heavy dialogue not being good yet a series like  Death Note that had a heavy amount of dialogue became very popular.

Anyways shame that the characters didn't go to either Shonen Magazine or Shonen Sunday much better magazines then Shonen Jump at least there they don't have to worry about their series getting cancelled after a few volumes.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2008)

Now that I'm rereading this (currently on chapter 2) I can see the foreshadowing is amazingly epic.

Gotta keep my eyes peeled from now on.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 4, 2008)

> The editor was wrong about heavy dialogue not being good yet a series like Death Note that had a heavy amount of dialogue became very popular


there was no heavy dialogue. there was the opposite actually, the dialogue was too little and too much explaining the setting and redundant descriptions that could have been done by the art and dialogue.

i have to say that i feel that shuujin had a similar past to my own. too bad that we are so different in our respective presents with me being a loser and all.


----------



## Gary (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm starting to really like it.
But I 'm starting to like life manga so...


----------



## Austeria (Oct 5, 2008)

Chapter is win. Shujin how I love you so. 



Gutsu said:


> Anyways shame that the characters didn't go to either Shonen Magazine or Shonen Sunday much better magazines then Shonen Jump at least there they don't have to worry about their series getting cancelled after a few volumes.


1) Bakuman is published in SJ. What do you expect. 
2) That's the whole point. Tough competition creates better tension for the readers.


----------



## Gary (Oct 5, 2008)

Austeria said:


> 2) That's the whole point. Tough competition creates better tension for the readers.



I can't believe I just  realized that.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 5, 2008)

"And what if my Stomach starts to rumble ?"


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 5, 2008)

Lol, how did they even end up thinkin the same thing.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 5, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Lol, how did they even end up thinkin the same thing.



Because they're soulmates.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 5, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Lol, how did they even end up thinkin the same thing.



Seriously , they should start having sex now....screw those promise and career.


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm I read this up to when the guy gets his uncles flat then stopped because I just found it boring quite frankly. Not my cup of tea this one


----------



## Mider T (Oct 5, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> Hmm I read this up to when the guy gets his uncles flat then stopped because I just found it boring quite frankly. Not my cup of tea this one



You stopped on either Chapter 2 or 3, which weren't exactly the best so far.  Stick with it, it gets better.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 6, 2008)

any one feel that this is little bit strange?
manga fox


somehow the story have the same main line


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

lol low-scale plagarism


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Oct 6, 2008)

^^^ Seems like it...


----------



## hussamb (Oct 6, 2008)

i just red it, both kids want to draw the manga, but while reading it u will really understand the differences between shonen and sasnin manga, bakuman is more like how to draw manga, but here, there is the ppl who draw the manga.
if u want the truth, i loved that manga more, i found it more mature


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't want the truth


----------



## Austeria (Oct 6, 2008)

hussamb said:


> i just red it, both kids want to draw the manga, but while reading it u will really understand the differences between shonen and sasnin manga, bakuman is more like how to draw manga, but here, there is the ppl who draw the manga.
> if u want the truth, i loved that manga more, i found it more mature


Get out.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

In b4 he makes a thread for that manga.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 7, 2008)

hussamb said:


> any one feel that this is little bit strange?
> manga fox
> 
> 
> somehow the story have the same main line



yeah i was looking for this title bakuman sort reminded me of it. heavens doors seems to deal more with the characters interaction with others while bakuman is a how to make manga/teen romance theme.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> In b4 he makes a thread for that manga.



lier, u r just a big lier, proof it if u can


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2008)

woo here's Eiji!

another fun chapter though the stuff with azuki crying was a bit odd >{_>


----------



## Felix (Oct 11, 2008)

I was expecting him to look just like Mikami since he was doing epic drawings 
He ended up looking like a psycho....

"End a Manga I don't like?"
Is that Naruto?


----------



## Saiko (Oct 11, 2008)

Felix said:


> I was expecting him to look just like Mikami since he was doing epic drawings
> He ended up looking like a psycho....
> 
> "End a Manga I don't like?"
> Is that *Naruto*?



Probably. 

You could see a Naruto Poster in the chapter too. 

Great Chapter, they will probably now start to write and draw Bakuman.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 11, 2008)

I love how they make references to real Jump manga.  Like how they had that Naruto poser in the office.


----------



## Batman (Oct 11, 2008)

This manga is so much fun. I kinda hope that they end up not doing what his uncle did and he and the girl get together way too soon, and then other shit goes down. But at the same time, I hope that he waits. I want my cake and the ability to consume it as well.

As far as Eji goes. . . . LMAO what a strange dude. He wants the power to end a manga he hates? I hope he's not the typical "I don't like the main character so I'm going to go out of my way to inhibit his career" guy. That would be lame. It's been done way too often.

Anyways. I'm excited for next week!!


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 11, 2008)

i bet he is like some of us and he just thinks that being a mangaka and a reader gives him better judgement than the editors of shonen jump.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 11, 2008)

Felix said:


> I was expecting him to look just like Mikami since he was doing epic drawings
> He ended up looking like a psycho....
> 
> "End a Manga I don't like?"
> Is that Naruto?



Well, the one who going to do epic drawing will be the main character.

"Eliminate"

Eiji : ARghhhhh!

"Eliminate"

Eiji : buwaahhhhhhhh!

"Eliminate"

Eiji : MERCY!!! Urghhhhh!


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 11, 2008)

is that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trying to say that his manga will be better than one piece?
thats blasphemy


----------



## Batman (Oct 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> woo here's Eiji!
> 
> another fun chapter t*hough the stuff with azuki crying was a bit odd >{_>*



very odd.  Thought it was a bit unnecessary to bring up how she might feel if they went against their agreement - at least this early in the story.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2008)

i liked the Naruto poster in the office . It is cool how they reference current mangas.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 11, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprise if he ends up ending one manga I'll be the main characters manga if they do get the chance to be on shonen jump. Probably due to jealousy or something like that their manga is better then his.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 11, 2008)

Eiji seems like a flamboyant L to me.


----------



## fxu (Oct 11, 2008)

Eiji: SAKUJO... SAKUJOOO..... SAAAAKUUUJJOOOOO...... SAAAAAAAAAAAKUJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GYAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm thinking Eiji might be one of those weird artists or possibly autistic.  I hope the manga he wants to eliminate (lol SAKUJO) won't be our heroes'.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 11, 2008)

> I was laughing at the part where Azuki gets all upset when he writes down if they have to wait till they reach their goals to finally hooking up. That's pathetically unrealistic


 she probably was crying because she had her doubts about becoming a voice actress. if that is the case then what mashiro said afterwards was the best way he could handle it.



> I'm thinking Eiji might be one of those weird artists or possibly autistic.


you mean like L? no way!


----------



## limatt (Oct 11, 2008)

Is Eiji going to be like the bad guy of this story? or maybe their rival.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2008)

I think Eiji is gonna gain a cult gathering because of how unorthodox he is


----------



## Saiko (Oct 11, 2008)

limatt said:


> Is Eiji going to be like the bad guy of this story? or maybe their rival.



Rival.

Eiji is unique. But his reactions to his drawings reminded me of Mikami.


----------



## Austeria (Oct 11, 2008)

Epic drawing! 

Man... the only thing I detested was Azuki crying. Wth man? The biggest wuss/crybaby I've ever seen in my life has more of a backbone than her. So what about them getting together even if she didn't make it to voice acting? Mashiro was being nice and her crying was unwarranted. How the hell is she gonna ever survive in this harsh world? Plus she's only 14. 

On the other hand, Seiji!   Elimination time! 

Imagine if he decided to end Naruto.

Seiji: Eliminate! 
Kishi: Nuwaaaaaaa!


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 11, 2008)

If this series going to be longer, I can see Eiji being the "1st boss" for them to overcome.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 12, 2008)

Na, I think he's going to be their nemesis.  

While Mashiro and Takagi, strive to be better than Eiji, he's out to destroy the competition.  Which obviously we know these guys are going to clash sooner or later.

In fact, I just got this sneeking suspicion that down the road, there will come a moment where Eiji will approach Azuki to voice a role in his anime, in which she would have to make a choice to go with him or with Mashiro.   Which would make things really interesting.  

BTW, is it me, or is Eiji is like another type of merge between Light and L?   The way he was involved drawing his manga while agreeing on terms, he was focused like L, but with Light's brilliant insanity.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2008)

I see Eiji kidnapping Azuki.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 12, 2008)

Not to much of a fan of Eiji's design : /

I also didnt like him to much till that last page, then he seemed better for some odd reason


----------



## fxu (Oct 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I hope the manga he wants to eliminate (lol SAKUJO) won't be our heroes'.



Too bad. It's a manga, and it's shounen. IT'S PREDICTABLE. IT'S GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 12, 2008)

finally a conflict! woot eiji  i think i like him already.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 12, 2008)

Eiji and Azuki will make the babies together.

Azuki seem it is a girl who willing to slept with any man's who somehow manage to achieve their dream.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 12, 2008)

but it's taken her pretty long to give out her email address.  scandalous!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 12, 2008)

Boring manga is boring. 

I had no idea drawing manga would make such a boring shonen adventure.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 12, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, I think he's going to be their nemesis.
> 
> While Mashiro and Takagi, strive to be better than Eiji, he's out to destroy the competition.  Which obviously we know these guys are going to clash sooner or later.
> 
> ...



Yeah , I had the same feeling , 
Btw. I loved his Sound Effects when he draw.

"BWEEEEEE" , "ZWOOOP" , "WHOOOSH!" , "BADADADADA!" , "BWAHHH"

I know some people are in Trance when they working but that Guy.. is overdoing it a little bit


----------



## Vago (Oct 12, 2008)

Is this manga good? I'm too lazy to check it for myself.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 12, 2008)

Nova said:


> Is this manga good? I'm too lazy to check it for myself.



For me it's the most interesting Manga .. more than Naruto , Bleach or One Piece.

It's on the same level with Eyeshield 21.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> Boring manga is boring.
> 
> I had no idea drawing manga would make such a boring shonen adventure.



I guess you wasted your time then.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 12, 2008)

Icarus said:


> For me it's the most interesting Manga .. more than Naruto , Bleach or One Piece.
> 
> *It's on the same level with Eyeshield 21.*



Let's not go _too_ far.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2008)

lol I don't think he went far enough.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 12, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Let's not go _too_ far.



In my personal Opinion...


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 12, 2008)

lol when eiji said he wants to end a series he hates i automatically thought of naruto


----------



## hazashi (Oct 13, 2008)

^lol I did the same, especially because in this chapter there's a shot of naruto
maybe we'll see kishi on bakuman xD


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 13, 2008)

Would be funny if Shueshia and Kishimoto played along with that and Shueshia announces "Naruto cancelled" or "Naruto on Hiatus".

That would be a really good publicity stunt for Bakuman.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 13, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Would be funny if Shueshia and Kishimoto played along with that and Shueshia announces "Naruto cancelled" or "Naruto on Hiatus".
> 
> That would be a really good publicity stunt for Bakuman.



This would be fuckin win


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 13, 2008)

lol I was surprised by the shots of Naruto. Bleach is next?


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 13, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> lol when eiji said he wants to end a series he hates i automatically thought of naruto



Lol, might be true, Eiji seems like the egocentrical genious type, maybe he hates that Naruto teaches kids that they can do something just by hardwork.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 13, 2008)

I've heard rumors that Ohba and Oda don't get along.  And because of this, some theorize that Eiji may be based of Oda.

Eiichiro Oda
Eiichiro
Eii
Eiji

!?
IMO, I don't believe the rumors, but still find them interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2008)

well i wonder if the plot is gonna be they finally get a manga/show but than that eji guy cancels it


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 13, 2008)

It just occured to me.   Instead of a current popular manga being cancelled (like my previous Naruto suggestion), its written in that Eiji is the reason why Togashi's _Hunter X Hunter_ manga keeps going on hiatus.   

Which in reality could be an in-joke between the mangaka's.  



the_sloth said:


> I've heard rumors that Ohba and Oda don't get along.  And because of this, some theorize that Eiji may be based of Oda.
> 
> Eiichiro Oda
> Eiichiro
> ...



It's very possible.  After all One Piece is probably the most popular manga.



Lilykt7 said:


> lol I was surprised by the shots of Naruto. Bleach is next?



It's very possible, or it could be One Piece, D-Grey Man, or Gintama.


----------



## Austeria (Oct 13, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> or Gintama.


NEVAR! 

How dare you speak of such unspeakable heresy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 14, 2008)

How is it blasphemy when Gintama honors other Shonen titles too.  

To Parody a Parody.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 14, 2008)

Can't wait till the next chapter .


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2008)

So when is Sket Dance gonna have a Bakuman reference.

Also, I just saw Eiji as being the duo's first real enemy.


----------



## Gary (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm hoping that guy cancels naruto.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah..Current Naruto is all about Uchiha Fest..Eiji should just ended or cancel it for us ..


----------



## Saiko (Oct 14, 2008)

So much Naruto hate  

But everyone reads it weekly anyway.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 14, 2008)

Doesn't mean we have to enjoy it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 14, 2008)

Icarus said:


> So much Naruto hate
> 
> But everyone reads it weekly anyway.



I read it because I need it to remind me of how bad writer was Kishimoto is...basically, I need something to fuel my hatred toward Kishimoto.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 14, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> I read it because I need it to remind me of how bad writer was Kishimoto is...basically, I need something to fuel my hatred toward Kishimoto.



The line between love and hate ain't that thick


----------



## Saiko (Oct 15, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> The line between love and hate ain't that thick



Love leads to Hate and Hate leads to the Dark Side of the Force


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 15, 2008)

I personally like naruto 

How awesome would it be if there were mangaka cameo's. Like they're in the editors office one day and they leave and as they're walking out some random guy walks by them and they're like  sjlehlsejkhfgj DID [Insert perfered mangaka] JUST GO BY US!


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 15, 2008)

I bet stupid Eiji wants to stop Naruto and start Sasuke


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

I see some crazy girl liking Mashiro and scheming with Eiji to help get his mind of Azuki.

DRAMAZ IN MAH BAKUMAN


----------



## Austeria (Oct 15, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> How is it blasphemy when Gintama honors other Shonen titles too.
> 
> To Parody a Parody.


I meant the cancelling part. 

I don't think Seiji's gonna cancel an actual real-life SJ title though. That'd be a real kick in the nuts to the series even though it'd be funny.

Or maybe, if Ohba is feeling like a jerk, he could make Seiji cancel a recently cancelled SJ series like Double Arts. Gintama did a bit of a diss on that as well, saying that "old manga do not die, they get published in Jump Square" around the time of the cut.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 15, 2008)

ouch. 


aia wonder if the Mangaka's of shonen jump hang out though. I know Naruto and HxH mangaka's are friends. Anyone else?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 15, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I personally like naruto
> 
> How awesome would it be if there were mangaka cameo's. Like they're in the editors office one day and they leave and as they're walking out some random guy walks by them and they're like  sjlehlsejkhfgj DID [Insert perfered mangaka] JUST GO BY US!



I'd say it's very possible.

I wouldn't be surprised if Takeshi and Tsugami made at least one apperance as the "Death Note" Mangkas, and gave some friendly mangaka advice (which really is directed at their fans who wish to become mangakas themselves).



Austeria said:


> I meant the cancelling part.
> 
> I don't think Seiji's gonna cancel an actual real-life SJ title though. That'd be a real kick in the nuts to the series even though it'd be funny.
> 
> Or maybe, if Ohba is feeling like a jerk, he could make Seiji cancel a recently cancelled SJ series like Double Arts. Gintama did a bit of a diss on that as well, saying that "old manga do not die, they get published in Jump Square" around the time of the cut.



Yeah, I know.  It would really stir things up if Shueshia did such a stunt.   

Heck, they could even capitalize by having a SJ Anime OVA that's revolving around this and the characters are out of work because of Eiji.  



Lilykt7 said:


> aia wonder if the Mangaka's of shonen jump hang out though. I know Naruto and HxH mangaka's are friends. Anyone else?



The Mangaka community is very close.   I know Kishimoto is real good friends with Oda (Which really gave rise to all the Ninja vs Pirate talks you see once a while on Anime forums).   As well as Rumiko Takahashi (Inuyasha, Ranma 1/2) and Tite Kubo (Bleach).  And Oda is good friends with Toriyama (Dragonball).

So it's possible later on, Mashiro and Takagi could become "close friends" with a certain mangaka (again bets are it's themselves).

It would be nice if their manga gets cancelled by Eiji, certain mangakas come to aid our young heroes and get them restablished, eventually ousting Eiji.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

I hope to see the manga forms of Oda, Kishimoto, and Kubo in Bakuman


----------



## Saiko (Oct 16, 2008)

Mashiro and Takagi will make a Naruto/Bakuman Crossover with Kishi 

That would be exciting.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 18, 2008)

*Bakuman 10* by SleepyFans

*trans by shrimpy*


----------



## Felix (Oct 18, 2008)

Superb
The fatboy really deserved it, and it actually felt good when he was hit multiple times
This Manga gets better and better

Oh it feels so random for those two girls to be there, just being quiet and still.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 18, 2008)

Felix said:


> Superb
> The fatboy really deserved it, and it actually felt good when he was hit multiple times
> This Manga gets better and better
> 
> Oh it feels so random for those two girls to be there, just being quiet and still.



We dont know what they were doing before Mashiro came to Shujin 

I love this Manga..  and this Love is raising 

Shujin had so many Summaries for new Manga, when I saw the notes in his room I went 

Next time they should win the Tezuka Award with Bakuman !


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 18, 2008)

So the clever girls,Iwase Aiko also liking Takagi? That really unexpected turn of event.

Is Mashiro really holding Takagi back? or the editor just being ass? I really starting to doubt the monkey eye editor's honesty.


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 18, 2008)

That monkey eye editor is a Machiavellian genius

Anyway, AWESOME CHAPTER WAS AWESOME!!!


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 18, 2008)

Shujin is a fucking pimp.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 18, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Shujin is a fucking pimp.



Nerd Boy goes wild and dont give a darn about anything 

Teacher : Takagi , wake up !
Shujin : No !


----------



## _Winter_ (Oct 18, 2008)

WTF threesome at Shujin's house before Mashiro got there?!


----------



## starlacyi (Oct 18, 2008)

I loved the new chapter. Seeing that fat kid punched by Shujin made my day.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 18, 2008)

i wonder how many nerds are going to punch fat kids this week just so they can get girls in their houses, heck i might even do that too if i find one near me.


----------



## Vaz (Oct 18, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> ouch.
> 
> 
> aia wonder if the Mangaka's of shonen jump hang out though. I know Naruto and HxH mangaka's are friends. Anyone else?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think HxH mangaka is married to Sailor Moon's ( female obviously ) mangaka. At least I remember reading a dedication to her in one of the earlier chapters.



Everybody loves to see a fat douche kid get punched 

Funny how they're already skipping school like it's nothing and not even their parents seem to give a shit, and lol at Mashiro's "Good night" note and the Takagi's new found pimp skills. Nice chapter overall.


----------



## Austeria (Oct 18, 2008)

Shujin is a pimp! 

Funny chapter. I love Shujin to death. 

Also, am I the only one who thinks that Azuki girl is very bland compared to that smart girl or even that other girl who likes Shujin? It's like she's your regular "Honda Tohru" (Fruits Basket) aka traditional shoujo heroine. 

I'm looking forward to more focus on Mashiro's drawing and Shujin's pimpage.


----------



## _Winter_ (Oct 18, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Also, am I the only one who thinks that Azuki girl is very bland compared to that smart girl or even that other girl who likes Shujin? It's like she's your regular "Honda Tohru" (Fruits Basket) aka traditional shoujo heroine.



I wouldn't say bland (she got more char development after all), but certainly not as vibrant and nice.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 18, 2008)

I loled at the Fat Guy who was laughing at Mashiro because of his Drawings..
He should look at his Shit first


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 18, 2008)

Like the rest of you, I thought Chapter 10 was awesome.   I chuckled when Tagaki said "No" to his teacher so he could sleep, and Mashiro going "night" to Asuki.   And I liked when Tagaki punched the fat douche, because he thought his loli drawings were better.  (I wouldn't punched the guy too.)

And on top of that, Tagaki got some fangirls.  Though it's not right he wasn't interested in them.  


Also, when they were waiting for the award, I experienced the same thing a couple of times.  The expecation that you are going to do great, but when reality sets in and you didn't, it's just plain sucks.


----------



## Cipher (Oct 18, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Also, am I the only one who thinks that Azuki girl is very bland compared to that smart girl or even that other girl who likes Shujin? It's like she's your regular "Honda Tohru" (Fruits Basket) aka traditional shoujo heroine.



She's a : the pinnacle of the Japanese idea of beauty.

Nice chapter, as always.  It's so hard to comment on Bakuman because everyone says the good stuff before me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 18, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Is Mashiro really holding Takagi back? or the editor just being ass? I really starting to doubt the monkey eye editor's honesty.


Why? All the other judges agreed that Mashiro's drawings werent up to par. Honetsly hes the only one who didnt say anythig real negative about it


----------



## Saiko (Oct 18, 2008)

This Manga is *for me* the most exciting Manga I read now.

A whole week for the next Chapter.. 

I hope the Color Pages will be good Avatar Material.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 18, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> I'm not surprised to see that the drawings would hold them back.  I'm sure in a couple chapters he'll be getting 5s and would be true rivals for Eiji Niizuma.



Well I think Miyuki is there, because she likes Tagaki.  Aiko, I got a feeling she might want in on the manga.

To be honest, I got the strange feeling that Aiko could end up being Azuki's rival.



Gummyvites said:


> I'm not surprised to see that the drawings would hold them back.  I'm sure in a couple chapters he'll be getting 5s and would be true rivals for Eiji Niizuma.



I agree, we will most likely see Mashiro working hard to better his drawing abilities, while Tagaki figures out the plot that will become their manga.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 18, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I'd say it's very possible.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Takeshi and Tsugami made at least one apperance as the "Death Note" Mangkas, and gave some friendly mangaka advice (which really is directed at their fans who wish to become mangakas themselves).
> 
> ...



really?! Thats nice to hear.  How do you know all this? Was it in like an interview or something?


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 18, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> I wonder what those two girls are there for?  They don't seem interested in anything particular.  I'm not surprised to see that the drawings would hold them back.  I'm sure in a couple chapters he'll be getting 5s and would be true rivals for Eiji Niizuma.



Well the girl that is Azuki's friend, maybe she's there because Takagi kinda confessed to her in ch. 7 eventhough he didn't mean it that way. So she thinks he likes her, it seems she's interested in him, she did stop the fight and went to he's house afterall. Not sure about the other girl, she could also like Takagi possible love triangle? Or maybe she's one of those characters that despite their outer "perfect" apperances is secretly interested in manga.


----------



## Gary (Oct 18, 2008)

Good chapter, though I think they should put more a sturrgle on it to show how hard it really is.


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2008)

I love this manga. pek  I wish I had stumbled on it like 6 months down the line so I could a lot of them back to back. But I can't not read it and wait for them to accumulate. It's just too interesting.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 19, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> really?! Thats nice to hear.  How do you know all this? Was it in like an interview or something?



Bit's and pieces, really.   Some hearsay, some actually said by the Mangakas themselves, and sometimes it's even in the manga.  For instance, with Kishimoto and Oda, it's well known about their friendship.  And even went far to show it at Jump Fiesta, even teasing the audience about the fans hoping for the Ninja vs Pirates.  Kishimoto in an interview said he was friends with his idol, Toriyama.  And Rumiko Takahashi made Kishimoto a 2 year anniversary picture and they put it in the manga, which you see here:

If Neji were to use the Eight Gates, he'd cause damage to his muscles and bones. The reason people die from using the Eight Gates is probably because their muscles begin to tear, bones begin to break, maybe even organs begin to stop or burst.


BTW, Bakuman fans.   I found out that Toriyama, Oda, and Kishimoto are Committee Members of the *Tezuka award*, along with Nobuhiro Watsuki (the creator of Rurouni Kenshin) and Riichiro Inagaki (Eyeshield 22).

So looks like our heros got dissed by our favorite mangkas, but leaves the possibility that they could meet them in the future.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 19, 2008)

> Not sure about the other girl, she could also like Takagi possible love triangle?


i think she is there to scold shujin for being a rebel where he is supposed to be a high level nerd with a haughty personality like her.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm hoping that Takagi has completely misread Smart Girl, and that she isn't stuck-up at all, merely calm and collected. She'd be a nice contrast to the airheads we've seen so far in this manga.


----------



## Arcanis (Oct 19, 2008)

Finally the smart girl Iwase came into the picture. 

I think she's there to scold Shujin on recently not taking school seriously and stuff, like she feels bad not having him as a rival like usual... but then she'll be converted by them and will start to love manga too and wanting to help them out. 

Also, Shujin Punch was super win.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 19, 2008)

You know the next character in Super Smash Brothers with a Falcon Punch is Shujin! 

And about Iwase , she is probably there because she want scold Shujin for drawing Manga.

btw. Did you see who was on the cover of Jump ? Luffy from One Piece


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 19, 2008)

Saiko said:


> You know the next character in Super Smash Brothers with a Falcon Punch is Shujin!
> 
> And about Iwase , she is probably there because she want scold Shujin for drawing Manga.
> 
> btw. Did you see who was on the cover of Jump ? Luffy from One Piece



But then, why would she scold Shujin unless she is interested with him as well..


----------



## Saiko (Oct 19, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> But then, why would she scold Shujin unless she is interested with him as well..



Of course she is interested in him !

Every Girl wants the Cock of the Wild Nerd.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2008)

I liked that Falcon Punch in this chapter .


----------



## Wilham (Oct 20, 2008)

I love this manga. I like how everything is progressing.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2008)

Shujin has officially broke through the heavens, awesome.  Guy completely owned the chapter, Mashiro's starting to look like pre-timeskip Simon.  

"Hey, Wake Up, Takagi"
"No"

"Good Night"


----------



## Wilham (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah and all the ladies want his manhood now.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2008)

And not just teh bitches


----------



## Saiko (Oct 23, 2008)

*Chapter 11 Color Page  from Mangahelpers
*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wilham (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh. Thats really awesome.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 23, 2008)

Saiko said:


> *Chapter 11 Color Page  from Mangahelpers
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's cool, but I'm disappointed that Iwase isn't there.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

just caught up on this manga. was gonna try and wait for more chapters before reading it, but coudnt wait any longer. turned out just as epic as imagined


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 25, 2008)

Chapter's out

He was never captured let alone killed

Takagi was epic in this chapter


----------



## fxu (Oct 25, 2008)

*Chapter 11 by SleepyFans*


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome stuff. getting punched in the face 3 times very hard and still talk about manga like it was nothing. the entire love triangle thing was cool too


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh man, I'm loving Miyoshi!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I knew, it!  The editor guy mentioned the Tezuka judges, (which I posted previously).  

Now it looks like they just have to make a convincing hero.   Just wonder if we going to see a traditional manga hero like Goku, Naruto, etc, or something more intellectual like Light and L?  


BTW, I chuckled at Takagi bragging about holding hands before Mashiro.   But yet Mashiro already has a marriage proposal.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2008)

Shuujin handled the situation with comedy despite stepping up his game, as expected

I'm willing to bet the editor-in-chief had a rivalry with Mashiro's uncle.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 25, 2008)

Superb chapter. As I hoped, Iwase has revealed herself to have a deeper personality than Takagi had postulated. Miyoshi is as naive as I thought, but in a good way: She says what she thinks, doesn't play mind games, etc. I like her a lot more than Azuki.

Takagi was awesome, finally a teen male character who isn't spineless when put in a situation involving romance and misunderstandings!

As for the plot itself, it looks like their next creation really will get serialized, ending the training period. I think it's a bit early for that, but I sure as hell can't complain that the pace is too slow! Bakuman is a very well crafted manga so far.


----------



## Solar old (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha. Chapter 11 was great. I loved the attention to detail in the first few pages as the guys whispered about the potential threesome that had developed. Great stuff.

I'm really enjoying this fresh take on what its like to be a noob mangaka.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2008)

Iwase is a bit strange.  Perhaps she's just...socially inept?  Compared to Shuujin's social awkwardness, quite the pair


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 25, 2008)

takagi is a natural born player he just doesn't know it yet . i really love the OP cameo arabasta farewell scene!!!!
btw i wonder if that is what the editor in chief in jump really looks like.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 25, 2008)

> btw i wonder if that is what the editor in chief in jump really looks like.


i wonder if the real editor in chief has such a hot daughter


----------



## Solar old (Oct 25, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Hey, is it just me or did Hattori lie to Saiko? He said "There are more 4s than 3s here", but assuming that what we're seeing are the scores for the drawings, he got three 3s, two 4s, and one 1 (ouch!).



No I think you're right. Saiko has had reservations about the guy from the beginning, and this is setting up some real intrigue for the future.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 25, 2008)

Chapter 11 was really awesome. 

I laughed at the Wanted Poster of Luffy and the threesome.
Shujin you are a motherfuckin Playa and you have Balls of Steel  
And the Editor-in-Chief is interesting too , I bet he doesnt like Nizuma Eiji.

One Week for my next Shot of this Drug. 

And about the Marks 4 3 4 3 *1* 3 someone didnt like Saiko's Style.

Maybe Oda that sneaky Bastard 

Edit: Ah just read it , the Editors gave Saiko and Shujin the bad Marks.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 25, 2008)

lol, This manga is fun. Im glad it's weekly.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

this chap made me lol 

references to other manga was cool.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 25, 2008)

Well...It seem Shujin and Iwase make a good couple in my opinion.


----------



## Arcanis (Oct 25, 2008)

I liked Iwase, can't wait to see more of her.

Also I'm waiting for the time Eiji meets the guys and become full on rivals.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I'm willing to bet the editor-in-chief had a rivalry with Mashiro's uncle.



To me, I don't think so.  Since Mashiro said it appeared to be his uncle's editor, which means they were friends.   

So my take is that Editor-in-Chief will end up being one of those "wise old men" (like Obi-Wan) and knowing immediately that Mashiro is Tarō Kawaguchi's nephew.  Which would end up protecting him from Eiji, as well as giving some pointers that improves their manga to the point of it being offered to be animated.



PhlegmMaster said:


> Takagi was awesome, finally a teen male character who isn't spineless when put in a situation involving romance and misunderstandings!



Come to think of it, it is refereshing.  Which makes this story more "real".


----------



## Austeria (Oct 25, 2008)

TAKAGI SO GAR AND EPIC! 

  

I like Iwase the best out of all the girls that have appeared so far. I hope Takagi ends up with her. The other girl (Azuki's friend) is just too... "Rikku-ish" (FFX). I don't really like her that much. And Iwase's got the guts to tell Takagi right to his face to stop making manga, that's some girl.

I can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## Cipher (Oct 25, 2008)

Iwase was better looking, but I didn't like that she wanted Takagi to give up.  But we'll be seeing more of her, I'm sure.

I already like the Editor-in-Chief.


----------



## _Winter_ (Oct 25, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Hey, is it just me or did Hattori lie to Saiko? He said "There are more 4s than 3s here", but assuming that what we're seeing are the scores for the drawings, he got three 3s, two 4s, and one 1 (ouch!).
> 
> Dreamer2go



It's just you, everyone else can see five 4's and one 3.



Of course he lied, he's been saying whatever he thinks Shujin and Saiko should be told since forever...


----------



## Highgoober (Oct 25, 2008)

Newest chapter was good, can't wait to see what the editor in chief has in store for them


----------



## Red Viking (Oct 25, 2008)

I really liked the non-retarded way Tamaki handeled the love-triangle and called the girls out on thinking they were dating him based on past events.

Still though, I think he'll end up with Iwase in the end simply because it reminds me of the situation Mashiro and Azuki are in (although it's one-way) and the fact that this chapter seemed to permanently shut the door on the relationship.  (Come on, 8 chapters in?  This isn't over by a long shot.)


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah..Iwase did turned out to be more interesting girl than being stuck-up.


----------



## Gary (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm hoping they don't adanvce to quickly


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2008)

first off azuki is head and shoulders above iwase - in both looks and personality, she only loses to her mom imo

i actually hope iwase gets run over by a car or something, shes probably the least likeable character i have seen since that red haired bitch from Gundam seed, especially with that egotistical attitude of hers, plus she is a really shallow character - instead of liking him for his just his looks, she likes him just for his smarts 

on  a lighter note, i think the editor will be a future ally/mentor for the two


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2008)

When is the next chapter coming out, does anyone know?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 25, 2008)

Please... Stop doing it so wrong.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 25, 2008)

> instead of liking him for his just his looks, she likes him just for his smarts


that is an improvement no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Solar old (Oct 26, 2008)

^ Agreed. Iwase recognized his potential as an academic, and could not bear to see him throw that potential away. I actually thought that was a moving scene. Poignant too, because producing manga is seen as a less-manly way to spend one's life.

Any way you cut it though, people who are passionate have to pursue their dreams. This is the theme of the manga. It is sad that Iwase has to be let down, but the lesson is that the opinions of others cannot ultimately be a determining factor in how one lives his or her life. A person can only listen to their heart.

This manga has teken some very powerful themes and entwined them into a very fresh story, which is new to most of us. The behind-the-scenes take on how the manga industry is run is pretty ground-breaking (as far as I know). I think there's a lot of curiosity about that kind of thing, and that's part of the reason why this is such a hit.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 26, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> When is the next chapter coming out, does anyone know?



Chapter Day is Friday/Saturday.

I just wait for the Moment now, when Kishi and Oda make their appearance in the Manga 

The next Chapters will be about creating a "Shounen Jump Hero" looking forward to it.


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 26, 2008)

Saiko said:


> Chapter Day is Friday/Saturday.
> 
> I just wait for the Moment now, when Kishi and Oda make their appearance in the Manga



I wonder if they can ask for royalties for being used as cameos in mangas made by their colleagues... Or maybe they'll ask for "little enhancements"...

Oda : "OK, Obata ! You'll draw me 15 cm taller, with a muscular body and a face that makes ladies faint and I'll let you use my image in your manga !"

Obata : "lol Wut ?"


----------



## Moritaka (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been reading this since the day it came out. It's epic 

Chapter 11 coloured page was epic. Am making it my sig


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 26, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> I wonder if they can ask for royalties for being used as cameos in mangas made by their colleagues... Or maybe they'll ask for "little enhancements"...
> 
> Oda : "OK, Obata ! You'll draw me 15 cm taller, with a muscular body and a face that makes ladies faint and I'll let you use my image in your manga !"
> 
> Obata : "lol Wut ?"



They can't complain- it's free publicity


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i wonder if the real editor in chief has such a hot daughter



If she's gonna be a love interest for either of the boys then she has to be a two-sided bitch.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, Mider.  Seeing your response and Shadow's quote, made me wonder if Iwase could end up being the Editor-in-Chief's daughter?  

That along with Eiji could make things really complicated for our duo.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2008)

I hadn't thought of that but I wouldn't like the fact of so many famous people's relatives going to the same school and what-not.  Next we'll get Eiji being her cousin and a whole bunch of cliche mess of why someone can't take someone else out.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 29, 2008)

Started reading this last night and I really like it now, reminds me of myself and a friend who both want to get into the manga business for the same reasons (me = Takagi, friend = Saiko). I can't wait to see where this series ends up in a year's time, and I hope it becomes a big success


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Good chapter 1.
Now onto 2


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 30, 2008)

It only gets better =)


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, Mider.  Seeing your response and Shadow's quote, made me wonder if Iwase could end up being the Editor-in-Chief's daughter?
> 
> That along with Eiji could make things really complicated for our duo.



You might hit the bingo.

I mean, Iwase probably thinking writing the manga or mangaka itself are irresponsible being because the chief-editor sure dont strike me as a good father type...(if only Chief Editor daughter turned to be Iwase)


----------



## Austeria (Oct 30, 2008)

Good news. Bakuman will have a coloured page and the Jump cover for Issue #50 (November 10th).

Also, it seems like Bakuman is getting quite a bit of popularity. The complete list:


> Heisei 20, Issue 49 (November 1st: Saturday Issue, #2000)
> 
> -One Piece (cover/color page)
> -Bleach
> ...


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2008)

epic raw... from what i can read, things get more intense for the boys


----------



## Gary (Oct 31, 2008)

Reading raw now, hopefully it will be another goood chapter. But i'm excepting really, for something new with some kinda of action happen soon.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2008)

Can anyone summarize the raw?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, that's... a really weird idea, not at all the kind of stuff you expect to read in Shonen Jump.

I'm really disappointed about the way the Takagi/Miyoshi relationship is turning out. The "girl hits boy every time he does something that 'annoys' her" thing has been done so many times. I hope Takagi falls in love with Iwase and dumps Miyoshi quickly. Although I have to say she looks hot in that skirt.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

I respectfully disagree, I believe Shuujin and Miyoshi's relationship is quite natural, which is the opposite of what I predicted due to the circumstances of their genesis.

Anyhow, overracting seemed to be motif this chapter.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 1, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I respectfully disagree, I believe Shuujin and Miyoshi's relationship is quite natural, which is the opposite of what I predicted due to the circumstances of their genesis.



You think a girl beating her boyfriend into being a yes man, i.e. only saying what he thinks she wants him to say, is "quite natural"? I suspect you read too much manga. 




> Anyhow, overracting seemed to be motif this chapter.



I hope that's all it is.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

It's natural because they're comfortable with each other and talk without any restraints.  Shuujin has a good eye too, did you see Miyoshi's curves when Mashiro walked in the door?  That ass belongs to Mr. GAR


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 1, 2008)

Chapter 12, Miyoshi going Tsundere on Takagi again.  

Anyhow, their manga just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

Takagi you mean.

Exactly, which is why they're going for cult status.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2008)

you know, reading bakuman, makes it kinda feel like a biography or something, at first bakuman is kinda cult on the fringe because its from the death note guy, but now it slowly starting to get popular
-plus its cool how you learn about all these kind manga related terms and stuff you wouldnt normally hear

iwase will be back, theres no chemistry or feeling between shunji and the other girl
i do however think, something is gonna happen, either they start dating earlier or mashiro dates someone else because i cant see them not doing anything and then in the final chapter, lets get married


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 1, 2008)

it's not like they have a serious relationship after all. shujin is being honest and his 2 day girlfriend has an uphill battle in understanding if he is the right man for her or not.



> Yeah, that's... a really weird idea, not at all the kind of stuff you expect to read in Shonen Jump.


it's a death note-like manga. something that brings the inner workings of the real adult world to teenagers in a fun and sadistic way. money and intelligence is everything after all.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm telling you, there will be some crazy chick that has a crush on Mashiro since they're childhood friends and will try and pester Azuki into taking premature action.

Though knowing Shuujin he'll probably woo her too.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 1, 2008)

not sure if I like the idea for their new manga. I thought their other idea were a lot better but I guess thats the point?


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 1, 2008)

i like the idea. we now need another one to agree with me and like 5 others to disagree


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

You mean 8 others.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 1, 2008)

3 ppl already said they didn't like the idea so only 5 to go


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 1, 2008)

I like their new manga. 

Really I'm not just bandwagoning. 

I love this manga so much, this chapter was great.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I'm telling you, there will be some crazy chick that has a crush on Mashiro since they're childhood friends and will try and pester Azuki into taking premature action.
> 
> Though knowing Shuujin he'll probably woo her too.



nah as many questionable characteristics as he has , he seems to be a geniuine friend to mashiro, hell he was whooping that one guy for talking smack, but azuki's mother or sister, well, thats a different matter


----------



## Felix (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm kinda on the fence about the idea


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 1, 2008)

I like the idea of their manga.

This make me +1 right? 

and seriously, I think Shujin should goes for Iwase.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 1, 2008)

I dont like the Idea of them :/ 

But it was like always a good Chapter. Love the  Editor-in-Chief's Ideology "It must be interesting then it will be published"

Im curious when they will start to write Bakuman. And I think that another Girl will step in to the Spotlight, A girl who likes Saiko which will made Azuki jealous.


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 1, 2008)

I didn't understand the concept of their manga, but I'm not discarding it.I guess I could be a "watcher" type, not being negative, but not positive immediatly.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 1, 2008)

Shujin is pretty cool with his openness.
I hope this manga will continue the way it has so far, it's interesting how we get all this information.

The new story sound good to, but i would also find it strange to see something like that in shounen jump, I suppose we might get the more mature main character.


What i didn't like might just have been the translation, but if he seriously just said the series wasn't interesting like that, he'd either be extremely confident in his own ability to judge or an Idiot.

Everything can be interesting, it's just a question of what is more interesting which he kept from saying.


----------



## _Winter_ (Nov 1, 2008)

"That's horrible! Tell me more!"

Haha! Though I really didn't understand a damn thing from that concept. =|


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> and seriously, I think Shujin should goes for Iwase.



Why's that?


----------



## Austeria (Nov 1, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> and seriously, I think Shujin should goes for Iwase.


Yes. Heck, that other girl keeps on abusing him while Iwase seemed genuinely concerned.


----------



## Cipher (Nov 1, 2008)

That's an...interesting concept.  The stock market, but you buy brains.  It'll be fun to read a manga inside a manga.  As usual, Bakuman delivers.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 1, 2008)

Meh I'm not a fan of this new idea...

Buying and selling brains for the only purpose of having better ones.
If such a manga existed it would be the kind I started reading for curiosity and then drop. It seems too casual.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 1, 2008)

> Buying and selling brains for the only purpose of having better ones.


the point to getting a better brain is to use it after all. you use your brain to become rich by doing something grand with it like cure cancer or discover a stable fusion reaction.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

From Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The name Bakuman comes from the two words "explosion" (爆発 Bakuhatsu?) and "comic" (漫画 Manga?)





			
				Also from Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The Bakuman manga is currently being serialized in the Weekly Shōnen Jump manga magazine. None of the Bakuman series has been published in tankōbon form. The first chapter of Bakuman was released on Jumpland's official website as online manga, in four languages: Japanese, French, English, and German. The English traslation (done for the United Kingdom) underwent slight editing of swearing. Pages edited in the first chapter were pages 6; 7; 8; 10; 14; 17; 38; 23; 43; 53; and 55. The online translation is only for a limited time.



I really want read "Large Bander" (Eiji's manga)


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, I wouldn't be surprised that we will.  I'm betting as soon as the manga is published, our two heroes will be examing it.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2008)

I wonder if this manga is really how the real world manga industry is like?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

Why would they lie to us?


----------



## Cipher (Nov 2, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I wonder if this manga is really how the real world manga industry is like?



I figured that was half the point of the manga.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

What makes you so sure?



Cipher said:


> I figured that was half the point of the manga.



What was the other half?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 2, 2008)

"a manga just needs to be interesting"

i dont know what to say if he is suppose to represent the RL chief...u know something is wrong when TO LOVE RU managed to stay in for 2 years while ones with potential get axed within a few months


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Why would they lie to us?



It's not lying when you're writing something.

It's taking poetical liberties.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

The glamorous life is a monotonous one.


----------



## blue berry (Nov 2, 2008)

Yo, I have this thread subscribed and haven't said anything till now. 

If you do some basic research, yes, you can become a mangaka at any age... Takeshi Obata took out the Tezuka Award when he was 15/16. 

I think Masanori Morita did the same thing, though I'll have to look it up again.  Before Bakuman came out, I did my research about the manga industry for a school project and the way they describe the manga industry in Bakuman is spot on.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2008)

eh their idea is okay, but its kinda a moot point when you think about, hell his idea could have been, its a manga about nothing, bame plot no jutsu and bakuman rolls along


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

It's not gonna be a Seinfeld of the manga world I can tell you that right now.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 2, 2008)

Either way, I just hope that this series wont have crappy ending like Hikaru No Go.


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I've been thinking of the RL way Bakuman went through to be published... It's like those images, you know, where the same stuff keeps on repeating etc. Like, what if the heroes of the manga decided to do a manga about guys wanting to make mangas ? lol


No, actually I've been thinking about how they thought the idea. There are tons of mangas about mangakas, but the thought process interests me. Was it an order from Shueisha or did the authors just go "Hey guys ! We wanna do a manga about the industry ! Mind if we make caricatures of some of you ?"

I'm sure Hattori is based on a real guy.


----------



## Felix (Nov 2, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Well, I've been thinking of the RL way Bakuman went through to be published... It's like those images, you know, where the same stuff keeps on repeating etc. Like, what if the heroes of the manga decided to do a manga about guys wanting to make mangas ? lol
> 
> 
> No, actually I've been thinking about how they thought the idea. There are tons of mangas about mangakas, but the thought process interests me. Was it an order from Shueisha or did the authors just go "Hey guys ! We wanna do a manga about the industry ! Mind if we make caricatures of some of you ?"
> ...



There are not "tons" of Manga's about the industry


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 2, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Either way, I just hope that this series wont have crappy ending like Hikaru No Go.


Hikaru no Go was drawn by Obata but it wasn't written Ohba you know... it's not going to be the same.


----------



## Khyle (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 13 Color Page from MH_


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 6, 2008)

Sharingan's said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 13 Color Page from MH_



Saiko! Draw to the Heavens with your G-Pen!

And have we seen Miyoshi in colour before? I always thought she'd have red hair


----------



## Saiko (Nov 6, 2008)

Sharingan's said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 13 Color Page from MH_



Lol Eiji


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 6, 2008)

Sharingan's said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 13 Color Page from MH_



No Iwase - BAH !

and LOL Eiji.

I guess he is the one who going to do the epic drawing scene with the background music "Low of Solipsism " playing.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 6, 2008)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> "a manga just needs to be interesting"
> 
> i dont know what to say if he is suppose to represent the RL chief...u know something is wrong when TO LOVE RU managed to stay in for 2 years while ones with potential get axed within a few months



Simple because atleast 2/10 support it.


THough had i been to make my Choice of who to continiue Mx0 or To Love Ru little doubt had there been I wanted Mx0


To Love Ru is good in it's own way because it is so light hearted and it's weakness is also it's strengths such as most chapters being stand alone chapters.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 6, 2008)

Posted by Furuya Usamaru (<- never heard of this guy before, but his art is pretty good)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 7, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> I'm pretty sure the part where kids can become mangakas at the age of 15 is fake.



may be they could be mangakas at the age of 15
but number one mangaka i dont think so 

anyway this manga is awesome i hope some real mangaka will appear

i want to see togashi pissing people off at jump


----------



## Gary (Nov 7, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Posted by Furuya Usamaru (<- never heard of this guy before, but his art is pretty good)



Yes that really is nice art.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Simple because atleast 2/10 support it.
> 
> 
> THough had i been to make my Choice of who to continiue Mx0 or To Love Ru little doubt had there been I wanted Mx0
> ...



Mx0 

There is no justice in the manga world.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 7, 2008)

Need the Trans 

Btw..


----------



## blue berry (Nov 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/Bakuman/13/21/

Check out Mashiro's face.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 8, 2008)

It's on!!


----------



## Smoke (Nov 8, 2008)

God I love this manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, wow! this chapter was awesome, I can't describe my suspense after the last two pages!

And Eiji creeps me out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Holy crap. Eiji is like a spastic L...in mangaka form.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 8, 2008)

Booyeah, things are really getting interesting now!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked them combining the previous idea with the new one, it made it more interesting.   Sorta like an illegal stock market ran behind the government's back.

And I like the name of the Protagonist - Mist.  Sounds mysterious and cool at the same time.

BTW, Eiji is really eccentric.   And I liked seeing all the mangas that are currently in Shonen Jump get mentioned in that Questionare.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm the only one who get this L feeling from Eiji ? I lol'd at his pajama because it was covered with white stains  

It's awesome that they now in Akamaru Jump ; this is their chanche to make a breakthrough ! I hope their Manga will be better in Akamaru Jump than Eiji's Manga, that would be too awesome !

Btw. Even Psyren and Love Ru or what is it called was in the Questionare. 

And Tyrannos is right - the name of the Protagonist "Mist" is really cool.


----------



## fxu (Nov 8, 2008)

Stop talking in spoiler tags...

Once the chapter (scan) is out, spoiler tags aren't needed.

mmmmmk...


----------



## Akatora (Nov 8, 2008)

Pretty good chapter, they seem to really do a lot for it, but Eiji with how crazed he is with Manga it's kinda weird if he lose.(could see him losoing and then later become no 1 in the mag and by that as vengance using the card of ending another series, guess which one)




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mx0
> 
> There is no justice in the manga world.




What is even worse is Viz still haven't licensed it and sop the English Volumes are far away.


I'd preferred to have had the option of supporting the series as good as I could before it going down.
Especially with such an open ending it seem more like there should be a follow up series then an end.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome stuff this chapter, Eiji gonna get whooped! 

Is Eiji putting in two names in this one, or just his one 50-page chapter with colour? If he's putting two in again, I can see our duo coming inbetween one and the other, but if he's just got his one, then I don't see our boys beating him just yet.

And I lul'd when Azuki got something for Saiko! He didn't expect anything so he didn't send her anything back


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 8, 2008)

It kinda sadden me everytime I saw Shujin and Miyoshi being together instead of Iwase.

and Saiko sure have amazing luck, why is he always ended up against Eiji?

and everything seem move so fast in this chapter...look kinda rushed to me.


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 8, 2008)

Just started the series like an hour ago.

My only complaint thus far is that the pace of the story seems really fast. There's a few more things to but seeing as how this is still relatively new I'll wait for it to develop a bit more with more chapters.

Other than that this is very promising and is on my "keep reading" list.

*bad joke time* I kinda think this would fit better as a light novel though


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 8, 2008)

I wouldn't say the manga is going fast, because Ouba and Obata obviously want to get to the core of the story of Mashiro and Tagaki winning Akamaru and getting Eiji's attention as their rival.  

(Which makes me wonder if their manga will get first and earning Eiji's ire as his mangas get second and third.   Or them getting third and getting initial Eiji's attention?)


So in the next chapters we obviously wait for Akamaru to be published, them getting praised by their peers, and then the wait for the popularity results.  After that it's them getting a contract with Shueshia and the struggle to develop what will become the manga that this story will revolve around for the rest of the story.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mx0
> 
> There is no justice in the manga world.



The list had current Shonen Jump titles.  Mx0 was cancelled back in May.



Saiko said:


> I'm the only one who get this L feeling from Eiji ? I lol'd at his pajama because it was covered with white stains



Na, back when Eiji was introduced.  I commented that Eiji had L's focus and Light's Brilliant Insanity.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 8, 2008)

I've never felt this intense reading any action series, Bakuman is awesome. 

And I LOVE their manga idea. Last chapter made me skeptical about it, but this chapter really made it look awesome. The design for the main character is awesome too. 

And Eiji is practically Near/L on crack. 

I'm looking forward to seeing Iwase again. I think that she's the one who is going to end up Shujin, especially given his attitude towards Miyoshi.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2008)

That protagonist kind of looked like Mello IMO


----------



## Felix (Nov 8, 2008)

Eiji also gives me Mello vibes
Bakuman is my new weekly drug
The past 13 weeks have been alot more... fun


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 8, 2008)

just read this today...
shit should have not waited this long to start reading it 
i never expected much (the plot looked weak tbh) i'm really surprised with this... so enjoyable 
can't wait for the next one


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2008)

I dunno, this chapter was still kinda boring.  Except Shuujin's monolouge about love @ Xmas.

1 year and a half has passed since the beginning of the manga.


----------



## Shade (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Holy shit, I did notice Shujin looking older but 1.5 years!?


----------



## _Winter_ (Nov 8, 2008)

Shade said:


> ^ Holy shit, I did notice Shujin looking older but 1.5 years!?



Crazy thing, and I'm too lazy to check the time references, but it sounds true. Bakuman will end up like Dragon Ball with old characters. O_o


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2008)

There are a plenty other manga with old characters other than Dragonball.


----------



## Highgoober (Nov 8, 2008)

Really enjoyed the new chapter

The showdown is approaching


----------



## _Winter_ (Nov 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> There are a plenty other manga with old characters other than Dragonball.


So maybe I should edit my comment and list them all? Geez...


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's hoping they meet face-to-face next chapter.  Eiji's gonna gain a cult following I bet too.



_Winter_ said:


> So maybe I should edit my comment and list them all? Geez...



Well you didn't have to go that far


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2008)

lol, I love the characters facial expressions. This manga is awesome.  A good break from all those overly powered and hax fightings.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2008)

i like this chapter, but the whole kazuki-mashiro thing kinda ticks me off, they either need a major timeskip or break that stupid promise they made

^that avatar pic is kinda creepy


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 11, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i like this chapter, but the whole kazuki-mashiro thing kinda ticks me off, they either need a major timeskip or break that stupid promise they made



For their sake, I hope they do.  There's been not-so-subtle vibes that the arrangement those two have isn't a good thing and those vibes have been getting stronger with each passing chapter.  For starters, there's the whole parallel between his uncle and her mother and we all know how that turned out.

Furthermore, I was clueless as to why Iwase suddenly disappeared when there had been so much foreshadowing with her character until I realized that she had put herself in a similar idealistic position with Takagi.

Now, in addition to showing Takagi's choice between manga and grades, I think the writers used Iwase's character to further illustrate just how badly things can end on this route.  She didn't just get rejected: She got _burned_ because the rejection line pretty much boils down to: "All I did was shake your hand!"

Think about it: This seems to be a realistic manga about how manga is made; The hardships, the rejections, the politics, everything.  And the love story pretty much _comes right out_ of a manga plot.

I think their situation is going to get a lot worse before it gets any better.


----------



## fxu (Nov 14, 2008)

*Chapter 14 by SleepyFans*

3 years in just 14 chapters? :\


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 14, 2008)

She will wait!


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 14, 2008)

I gotta say, the dynamic between the two was cute at first, but now it's starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 14, 2008)

Pretty boring chapter IMO.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 14, 2008)

sigh Mashiro is annoying...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 14, 2008)

Why do I keep reading this manga.........


----------



## Tay (Nov 14, 2008)

I loved this chapter and thought it was very sweet. pek


----------



## Cipher (Nov 14, 2008)

*sniff* So touching.  A young man and a young woman who will wait forever just to keep their promise to each other. 

...Japanese High Schools get out in March?!


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 14, 2008)

Should we make a new thread?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 14, 2008)

Why start a new thread?  



Tatsuo said:


> *Chapter 14 by SleepyFans*
> 
> 3 years in just 14 chapters? :\



No, I think it's barely been a year since they started the manga.  I think Takagki was refering to the 3 years of Middle School.

-----------------------
Anyhow, to me we are just finishing up with the first steps of the manga with the intros and the set-up for the rest of the manga.   

So now the real story begins and Mashiro and Takagi bring their real story together and face off against Eiiji.  Which pretty much will be throughout their High School, with us having moments where we hear Azuki getting word on their progress and we learn of her career advancement towards becoming a Seiyuu.

And with talk about Azuki's father being way overprotective.  I think that was a foreshadow of a major hurdle that Mashiro has to overcome later on.   I'm betting that her father will be like, "You are NOT going to date a mangaka!  And that's final!"

So be interesting how things progress from here.   Because this story is getting more and more interesting.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2008)

Miyoshi is awright

Seriously, Saiko needs to take a lesson from Shuujin and grow a pair.  Then maybe he wouldn't sweat up a storm whenever he gets close to females and get flustered.



Cipher said:


> *sniff* So touching.  A young man and a young woman who will wait forever just to keep their promise to each other.
> 
> ...Japanese High Schools get out in March?!



All schools, I learned that from Kodomo no Jikan.


----------



## _Winter_ (Nov 14, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> I gotta say, the dynamic between the two was cute at first, but now it's starting to get on my nerves.



Indeed, sir.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2008)

This "_I'll wait forever_" crap is laming me out.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2008)

I think some other guy is gonna start courting her, forcing Saiko to step up his game (hopefully).


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 15, 2008)

Would have liked if he had actually ask her on a date before she would end up leaving. That way during the date they end up having a good time and finding out that they really fit well together and that it's worth making sure that they keep their promise, keeping contact with each other not just by email and striving for their goals so that they'll end up together.

Instead we got a lame mashiro not doing much just being a pussy and a semi unrealistic line saying "I'll wait forever!!!" from the girl eventhough they clearly don't know each other well and two can't have a decent conversation. The other girl is right their way of thinking is unrealistic if they think that they'll always love each other without even getting to know each other and the possibility of not meeting other people.

If there was an anime movie made out of their 'relationship' it would be called 5 Centimeters per Second. 

BTW Did Mashiro even get her email lol? Whatever he'll probably be to much of a pussy to even email her. :amazed

Takagi on the other hand is pimping. heh


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I think some other guy is gonna start courting her, forcing Saiko to step up his game (hopefully).



Yeah, but I honestly think that will happen later on.  Either towards the senior year of high school, or as her career starts to take off.   After all, didn't they say something about having to become an idol on the way to becoming a Seiyuu?  

And if it is so, then why not Mashiro get discouraged as he sees Azuki in the arms of some famous Male Idol?  Which could lead to him thinking she broke her word and go into a downward spiral of dispair.



Gutsu said:


> BTW Did Mashiro even get her email lol? Whatever he'll probably be to much of a pussy to even email her. :amazed



Yeah, he did.   It was a good moment too.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome Chapter.

I loled at the crying Face of Miyoshi 

Now the real deal starts.


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 15, 2008)

It was an alright chapter. Although I agree that the whole "wait forever" crap is getting to corny and annoying.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 16, 2008)

Love this manga. Love the references.

lol @ you guys criticizing the Mashiro/Azuki though. What the hell were you expecting?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 16, 2008)

Saiko destined to lost Azuki if he keeping acting like a pansy.

Sure, exchange mails thing is cute but it sure don't work well..at least in the reality.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't count her out of the story yet...still have Miyoshi as a medium.  I wouldn't mind seeing more of her either


----------



## Medusa (Nov 16, 2008)

Takagi would be better for main char


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 16, 2008)

Hate to break it to you, but both Takagi and Mashiro are both Main Characters.  

It's just that the story revolves around Mashiro as the Lead Male.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

It's a Kamina-like wish, I can see Saiko at Shuujin's grave after he makes it big telling him about all he's accomplished.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> It's a Kamina-like wish, I can see Saiko at Shuujin's grave after he makes it big telling him about all he's accomplished.



That's an great idea. 

And now we will see some miyoshixtakagi


----------



## Shanny-eruj (Nov 16, 2008)

Maybe there'll be a time-skip after they manage to get a serialization. There was a time-skip in deathnote too, though that doesn't matter much. But I feel like it's probable since a day-to-day status report might become boring after a while.


----------



## _Winter_ (Nov 16, 2008)

Shanny-eruj said:


> Maybe there'll be a time-skip after they manage to get a serialization. There was a time-skip in deathnote too, though that doesn't matter much. But I feel like it's probable since a day-to-day status report might become boring after a while.


This series is already time skip after time skip.


----------



## Shanny-eruj (Nov 17, 2008)

I meant a huge time-skip. Like years, obviously.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 17, 2008)

Cant stand the awful romance plot in this manga


----------



## Hibino (Nov 20, 2008)

I love this manga


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2008)

agree with above, they need a major timeskip so we dont have a long period without azuki in the manga, i guess unless the mangka goes the route they become big quickly and more the story focuses on stuff that happens afterward, kinda like itzura kiss


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2008)

The raw out yet?  Early Jump.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 21, 2008)

the texting is kinda cute


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

No spoilers or summaries yet?


----------



## Felix (Nov 21, 2008)

Great chapter
She is so blunt with her emails


----------



## Spike (Nov 21, 2008)

the chapter has been out for quite some time now.

Mangahelpers- Naruto Databook


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 21, 2008)

The texting scene is quite funny...and Saiko starting to look creepy....if this continue, he definitely will surpass Eiji in the term of weird and creepiness .


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 21, 2008)

Saiko definitely thinks too much. There were a milion things he could have emailed her about but he kept thinking of excuses for himself.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 21, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Saiko definitely thinks too much. There were a milion things he could have emailed her about but he kept thinking of excuses for himself.



Hmmmm...Sometime, Saiko attitude really got my nerve as well.


----------



## yopakfu (Nov 21, 2008)

Wouldn't it be awesome if Mashiro's one-shot really IS in the new Akamaru Jump. And then when it gets serialized in Jump in the manga, it will really appear in Weekly Jump, like by another mangaka really under the name of Ashirogi Muto?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 21, 2008)

^ If that happened, it sure would be unexpected.   Probably to the point it would become part of manga history.


That text scene sure was funny.   Sure gives us light to Azuki's personality, of her being kind hearted and loveable.  

But boy, Mashiro sure annoyed me in never e-mailing the girl and being a workaholic in not sparing one minute of his time to do so.   If you love someone that much, you make the time.  If this was the real world, if he never kept in touch with her, she would slip away and find another guy.   And this makes me think this just might very well happen with Mashiro later on in the story.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Nov 21, 2008)

I love this manga to the very core of my soul. ;-;

Every time a chapter ends, I want the next one to come out; I wish it was like Death Note and I didn't start reading it till it only had about 20 chapters left in it and I could sit down and read them all.

D:


----------



## Batman (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm kind of losing interest in the "love" portions of this manga. They need to step away from it for at least 5 chapters.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 21, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> agree with above, they need a major timeskip so we dont have a long period without azuki in the manga, i guess unless the mangka goes the route they become big quickly and more the story focuses on stuff that happens afterward, kinda like itzura kiss


No, less of Azuki is a good thing. Means less lame romance sub plot


Batman said:


> I'm kind of losing interest in the "love" portions of this manga. They need to step away from it for at least 5 chapters.


Agreed


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 21, 2008)

I think the love stuff is adorable pek

Still, is Azuki actually getting along with the whole Seiyuu thing yet? Saiko's about to get his one-shot published and she's just trolling him over the phone. Granted, Saiko and Takagi have to get a weekly manga published, and then get it animated, but yanno, she needs to get some experience sooner or later, or she'll be as bad as Soul Eater's Maka in the first few eps 

And who thinks it'd be a major twist if Azuki's Agency get her a role in Eiji's anime instead?


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

Meh, I would like them to tone the love stuff down a bit, but heh, I'm fine with it for the most part.  Now we gotta wait til next chapter to see how they did x.x

I hope next chapter, at least.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> He better keep texting Azuki or else he's just a lazy ass bitch.  It's so easy and a great way to keep in touch.
> 
> Their editor Hattori seems a little too into their success.  Almost borderline obsessive.



They hinted before that Hattori hadnt really ran into any success yet before, and this may be the chance he gets too, to show that he's a good editor.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2008)

It's nice that Azuki and Mashiro finally got to easy convos, though it's funny that they couldn't do it in person.  

Mashiro better be careful though, he'll work himself to death.  He's just got to play it cool like Shuujin


----------



## Saiko (Nov 22, 2008)

Batman said:


> I'm kind of losing interest in the "love" portions of this manga. They need to step away from it for at least 5 chapters.



Yes that's what I thought too.


----------



## _Winter_ (Nov 22, 2008)

The whole e-mail stuff is win!


----------



## Skylit (Nov 22, 2008)

Miho's "LOL" is so adorable and cute <3


----------



## Austeria (Nov 22, 2008)

W00t. Go "Muto-sensei"! 



Tyrannos said:


> But boy, Mashiro sure annoyed me in never e-mailing the girl and being a workaholic in not sparing one minute of his time to do so.   If you love someone that much, you make the time.  If this was the real world, if he never kept in touch with her, she would slip away and find another guy.   And this makes me think this just might very well happen with Mashiro later on in the story.


Exactly my sentiments. What sort of workaholic jerk wouldn't want to spend 10 seconds of his life to type in "Hey, what's up?" to a girl he likes so much? That sort of a guy isn't worthy of any girl's sentiments, IMO.

Shuujin is so much more mature than Saiko, in many ways, not least of all in love. He doesn't even like Miyoshi at this point in the manga, but he still handles his relationship with her in a mature way. He is patient, understands that a girl liking him would like him to exchange mails with her, and knows to spare time to go on dates with her, despite Miyoshi's violent outbursts.

Though this chapter makes me understand Miyoshi a bit more. She really is devoted, even though she might annoy me from time to time with her punching and whatnot. I still hope that we'll see more of Iwase soon though. Frankly, I'm way more interested in Shuujin's love story than Saiko's.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Nov 23, 2008)

Austeria said:


> W00t. Go "Muto-sensei"!
> 
> 
> Exactly my sentiments. What sort of workaholic jerk wouldn't want to spend 10 seconds of his life to type in "Hey, what's up?" to a girl he likes so much? That sort of a guy isn't worthy of any girl's sentiments, IMO.
> ...



Been following Bakuman since it started  and your entire post summarizes how I feel. The way I see it Shuujin is the Kamina of Bakuman, a manifestation of pure GAR. Saiko is basicly Simon. I'm just waiting for the event where Saiko goes from panzy to semi-GAR to GAR to Gakaxy Shuriken throwing Super GAR. 

If Saiko doesn't shape up by the end of the series I will be very sad  I have faith though


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2008)

^I've brought that up many times before, and is why I think Shuujin will die sometime before they get it running.  Maybe Saiko will lose faith in himself and Shuujin's death will cause him to go the extra mile, both in work and with Azuki.  I can picture him now standing over Shuujin's grave telling him of his accomplishments.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 24, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^I've brought that up many times before, and is why I think Shuujin will die sometime before they get it running.  Maybe Saiko will lose faith in himself and Shuujin's death will cause him to go the extra mile, both in work and with Azuki.  I can picture him now standing over Shuujin's grave telling him of his accomplishments.


NOT ANOTHER KAMINA PLZTHX. MY HEART CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE. 

I doubt anyone will die in this manga. It's not Death Note, people. It's probably going to be like Hikaru no Go (I know, different writers) where the rivalries are so intense and whatnot, but not to the point of people dying (well, aside from Sai but that's another story).


----------



## Hodor (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont believe Shuujin will die either, it just doesnt really seem to fit honestly for anyone to die.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 24, 2008)

This manga is about 2 kids making their dreams come true
Death would only take this to a level that ain't needed in this story.
As far as I can see the only one that has a risk of dying is Saiko "HeartBroken".


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Nov 24, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^I've brought that up many times before, and is why I think Shuujin will die sometime before they get it running.  Maybe Saiko will lose faith in himself and Shuujin's death will cause him to go the extra mile, both in work and with Azuki.  I can picture him now standing over Shuujin's grave telling him of his accomplishments.



No man hope Shuujin does not die 
I just think there are traces of similarities. Shuujin is more open than Saiko is and that needs to change(Saiko needs to man up). I'm just not sure when/where/how it will happen.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2008)

as azuki is the main motivation for the main character, yes it is needed, plus shes the best looking character, and this isnt some shounen title where you have action , and comedy element is also pretty low, so i dont see the romance as a problem, hearing about the various elements of the manga industry is interesting for now, but that will get tried pretty soon, i mean without the romance its pretty much, hey do a name, let me work on my art, editor - beat that kid, repeat


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 28, 2008)

There IS a chapter this week, right? Heard nothing from anyone so far


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2008)

^ They usually aren't released until Saturday


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 28, 2008)

Most SJ titles get released on fridays these days (god bless fast internet + com*munch*ications), so I just get a lil impatient when my favourite series gets shafted for Ebisu, Hinamori, and other such fodder


----------



## Medusa (Nov 28, 2008)

I will stop reading this manga if Shujin dies

cuz Mashiro is friggin boring character


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2008)

Medusa said:


> I will stop reading this manga if Shujin dies
> 
> cuz Mashiro is friggin boring character



I disagree, Shuujin dying will make it more interesting.  I see him like the Kamina to Mashiro's Simon.  His death will unlock Saiko's


----------



## Austeria (Nov 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _My thoughts on the latest chapter_ 



Nooo, why Saiko?! Why?! I liked that "Money and Intelligence" manga! 

I really thought they were going to do something not mainstream, like Death Note. Saiko wants to "take the risk" by going mainstream, but I honestly thought going the cult way was more risky. If you're really good, you can make your manga's genre a mainstream. Right now, Saiko only wants to be mainstream, he's scared of turning his own cult manga a mainstream. Just look at Death Note, it's not mainstream Jump for sure, and yet it was a crazy huge success and was widely imitated. It defined mainstream instead of following it.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 29, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^Spoiler That!  I didn't even know the new chapter was out until you said something!


Sowwie.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 16_ 



Saiko needs to be prepared to get his feelings hurt and stay calm like Shuujin.  I dunno, I think he just influenced Shuujin for the worse by going mainstream.  It would've been better for them to gain cult status before making the jump IMO.

Also, I lol'd at the last panel about the environmentalists.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 16_ 



Mashiro's expression when he got told they got first place.  

Anyhow, we all expected they were going to get third.   And seems Mashiro's insecurity is going to play a major part in the manga later on.

But that ending was funny when they got nervous for throwing the names into the river.


----------



## blue berry (Nov 29, 2008)

Later in the series, I think they might launch a manga called "Bakuman" which is about creating manga.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2008)

Bluebella said:


> Later in the series, I think they might launch a manga called "Bakuman" which is about creating manga.



You mean that this manga is about two boys trying to create a manga about someone creating a manga?

*Head asplodes*


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 29, 2008)

No their manga Bakuman is going to be about the Baku Baku Man

WAPOL


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 29, 2008)

I seriously doubt Shujin will die, simple because the manga needs a dialog to work. There's a reason why it starts with _two _boys trying to make a manga.

Anyway, will the next entry be the titular Bakuman?


----------



## Suppah (Nov 29, 2008)

Well.. Even though it seems they are going mainstream, they did talk about Eiji's originality, so it isn't impossible for them to sneak their distinctiveness into a seemingly normal action manga. (Especially since it seems like Shuujin is quite intelligent, and maybe not capable of writing a plain action plot). This way they might appeal both to the remaining 50% and their current "fans"?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh man, what up with Saiko?

He kinda a guys who take everything granted, isnt it? He just greedy...What wrong with 3rd place when you guys are totally newbie?


----------



## stardust (Nov 30, 2008)

_I suppose for Mashiro, it doesn't matter if he got third or thirtieth, he still didn't get get number one, and he probably sees that as getting further and further away from Azuki._


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 30, 2008)

Mider T said:


> You mean that this manga is about two boys trying to create a manga about someone creating a manga?
> 
> *Head asplodes*


And this manga is just a representation of Ohba and Obata's current life of trying to come up with a new manga to stay in Jump. They're giving out the secrets to all readers!


----------



## blue berry (Nov 30, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> And this manga is just a representation of Ohba and Obata's current life of trying to come up with a new manga to stay in Jump. They're giving out the secrets to all readers!



Dunno bout that, a quick google seach on mangaka could of shown you all that already. The only thing I've learnt from Bakuman is how they rank things.


----------



## Unbelievable (Nov 30, 2008)

Goodfellow said:


> I seriously doubt Shujin will die, simple because the manga needs a dialog to work. There's a reason why it starts with _two _boys trying to make a manga.
> 
> Anyway, will the next entry be the titular Bakuman?



I'm betting on it.  I was wondering when they were going to fit in the title, and it makes sense that the title is going to be the name of their hit manga.  

So I'm thinking that after the progress they've made, from getting into the final 8 from the awards, to getting 3rd place in Akamaru Jump, that the logical progression of things is that they'll probably take #1 next time, in a major upset for the "genius" with Bakuman.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 6, 2008)

Where's chapter 17!!!!!!!!!?

But random thought, if or when it get's translated to english, I wonder if the series will still be called Bakuman or will they translate it to Comic Gambler.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

Relax, it doesn't usually come out for another few hours or so.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

It's out


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Miyoshi's boobs have finally been addressed huh?  I wonder how much jiggling the anime will add  The ending was quite funny though, wasn't expecting that at all.  Glad to see Saiko's showing some manliness now.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 6, 2008)

Lol Azuki tried for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a Hentai game and still failed. Poor thing.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

Osiris said:


> Lol Azuki tried for
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, she failed at the voice acting auditions.  She refused the hentai thing.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, i lol'ed at Shuujin's random mentioning of her boobs. Now we just need to address that ass she likes to show off 




Great chapter. I think I'll have a little re-read session later. Sleep now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 LOL, Miyoshi kicking Shujin's ass so bad that even little kids were crying.  I'm liking her more and more.  

But you know, that's a smart idea of him researching fights by experiencing them.

And woot, I see Mashiro researching Naruto Volume's 28 and 29, Bleach, and the Dragonball Manga.  


LOL, Azuki's Message and Tagaki's complement.  


But Eiiji, man he is one hell of an immature brat.  




Anyhow, be interesting what next week will bring.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> It's out
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I dont really got the ending..What does that supposed to mean? and not to mention that Eiji's main character sure look like Saiko's main character...or vice versa...


----------



## Akatora (Dec 6, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah was quite cool to see him reading them, though for bleach it was Vol 19  "Black Moon Rising" 


I can do nothing but agree about Eiji

there idea for a mainstream manga is Yawn, perhaps they can make it good but the outline is as said WAY overdone.


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG the Goku punching Vegeta panel!!! One of Dragon Ball's gems!

But he's wasting timing practicing with Naruto...


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 6, 2008)

It is quite surprising that Bakuman actually indirect promote the Naruto manga more than other big 3..

I mean, how many panel did you see about Bleach and One Piece and I thought that OP suppose to be huge. It just don't make sense that writer didn't draw more OP in the panel.

and I hope that there isn't popular mangaka actually share the same attitude with Eiji in the Shounen Jump...because I just don't see how Eiji can become No.1 if he continue act lke a spoiled brat.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 6, 2008)

how do you say boobs in japanese anyways


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 6, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> It is quite surprising that Bakuman actually indirect promote the Naruto manga more than other big 3..
> 
> I mean, how panel did you see about Bleach and One Piece and I thought that OP suppose to be huge. It just don't make sense that writer didn't draw more OP in the panel.



Agreed. No One Piece in that scene is just dumb, I really wonder why Shueisha wants to promote Naruto as the No. 1 so much instead of just letting One Piece shine - they even admitted WSJ is selling thanks to OP. I know big companies like to brainwash their mainstream consumers with dumb stuff and all, but it just doesn't make sense...


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 6, 2008)

i know it's kinda dumb not to draw op but from my knowledge naruto is best selling weekly manga....and op sells more with volumes......im not so sure but that's what i knew.....anyway op has some of fights way better than bleach or naruto


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 6, 2008)

c3zz4rr said:


> i know it's kinda dumb not to draw op but from my knowledge *naruto is best selling weekly manga*....and op sells more with volumes......im not so sure but that's what i knew.....anyway op has some of fights way better than bleach or naruto



Naruto is published along One Piece, Bleach and a bunch of other mangas weekly in WSJ. Every manga published in WSJ sells the same weekly... And:



> Thanks to the comeback of One Peace, the circulation of Weekly Shonen Jump increased from 2.75 million to 2.78 million last December. This is the first time in 11 years Weekly Jump's sales have increased.





One year old, OK, but it shows Shueisha reckons One Piece is more important to them than Naruto... Why their marketing, as far as I know, says otherwise is beyond me.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 6, 2008)

I have been loving all their ideas for cult mangas but their ideas and designs for shonen battle manga is just so generic and boring, no wonder the editor is pissed, they really need to improve on that or maybe they just need to stick with the cult thing!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

since no one posted a link yet

chapter 17 by sleepyfans Vajra, Pein's Weapon


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 6, 2008)

Oboro said:


> since no one posted a link yet
> 
> chapter 17 by sleepyfans Vajra, Pein's Weapon



But we've been discussing this very chapter.


----------



## Spike (Dec 6, 2008)

thank you for the link.

I appreciate it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

_Winter_ said:


> But we've been discussing this very chapter.



theres still some people who haven't read it yet , I was just making it easy for them. 



Spike said:


> thank you for the link.
> 
> I appreciate it.



no prob , your welcome.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 17_ 



WTH is with their mainstream idea?! That sounds an awful lot like Inuyasha. *shudders* 

I LOVED their "Money and Intelligence" cult manga idea, why Saikoooo?! Not to mention they're getting their ideas out of very generic shonen series. 

And lol @ Takagi's attempt at consolation.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 6, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> It is quite surprising that Bakuman actually indirect promote the Naruto manga more than other big 3..
> 
> I mean, how many panel did you see about Bleach and One Piece and I thought that OP suppose to be huge. It just don't make sense that writer didn't draw more OP in the panel.
> 
> and I hope that there isn't popular mangaka actually share the same attitude with Eiji in the Shounen Jump...because I just don't see how Eiji can become No.1 if he continue act lke a spoiled brat.





_Winter_ said:


> Agreed. No One Piece in that scene is just dumb, I really wonder why Shueisha wants to promote Naruto as the No. 1 so much instead of just letting One Piece shine - they even admitted WSJ is selling thanks to OP. I know big companies like to brainwash their mainstream consumers with dumb stuff and all, but it just doesn't make sense...



Remember we seen Luffy in previous chapters.   And you never know, Ohba and Obata could be fans of Naruto themselves.

But I think why Naruto got more attention this week, could be because of the recent development with Naruto overseas, with TV Tokyo offering legal streaming of Shippuuden and Viz catching up to current releases of the manga.



Grandia said:


> how do you say boobs in japanese anyways



Oppai.  



Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 17_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who knows, we could learn next week that Shueshia want's to serialize M&I.   But like said above, the character likeness of Mashiro's character and Eiiji's "Crow" could spark the rivalry.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> I dont really got the ending..What does that supposed to mean? and not to mention that Eiji's main character sure look like Saiko's main character...or vice versa...



They're just teenagers despite their challenge, they don't want to listen to their elders and respect authority.  It's funny though since they're taking the exact opposite moves (especially when Shuujin and Saiko did it to challenge Eiji).


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 6, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Remember we seen Luffy in previous chapters.   And you never know, Ohba and Obata could be fans of Naruto themselves.



I remeber One Piece being in a quote in the first or second chapter, and I have a vague image of a badly drawn Luffy and I'm not so sure about it (page, please?). On the other hand Naruto's references are almost overwhelming.

There won't be enough Dragon Ball, though.


----------



## stardust (Dec 6, 2008)

_I'm definitley liking Miyoshi now. I never did before, but I felt she really shined through at the beginning.

And lol, adore Eiji, what a crackpot._


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2008)

i love the last scene when he hands over the crow manga, and is like this is the one i want published. I dont feel sorry for his editor at all, he looks like a real prick just trying to capitalize on a prodigy.


----------



## blue berry (Dec 6, 2008)

Uh, the black haired assistant, the one with the glasses, is that a girl or boy?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 their battle manga plots are freaking gay and generic, i would be pissed too if i was the editor. The need to stick to the cult manga. And did i see Naruto homage 




And to people saying why they don't reference One Piece didn't they have the wanted poster for Luffy in one panel?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2008)

Bluebella said:


> Uh, the black haired assistant, the one with the glasses, is that a girl or boy?



It's a guy.  I wondered the same thing until I saw the Romanji and the speech patterns he used.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 7, 2008)

THey should have went with a Fist of the North star esque design

Woulda been better than the current character


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 7, 2008)

Platnium said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now compare it to the Naruto references...


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 7, 2008)

_Winter_ said:


> I remeber One Piece being in a quote in the first or second chapter, and I have a vague image of a badly drawn Luffy and I'm not so sure about it (page, please?). On the other hand Naruto's references are almost overwhelming.
> 
> There won't be enough Dragon Ball, though.



Link removed

I can't remember, but didn't someone say a while ago that Ohba and Obata had a rivalry or some kind of disagreement with Oda?  If so, that could explain the lack of more One Piece references.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, you're referring to the battle of the Os?


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 7, 2008)

Oda forever Obata never


----------



## fxu (Dec 12, 2008)

Questionnaires from WSJ.



That is where they fill out their top 3 choices.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 12, 2008)

So was Pg 10 of Chp 17 like an Author's note? It seemed like it was the author himself mentioning how he wanted to talk more about the meetings than some kind of narration.


----------



## Arcanis (Dec 12, 2008)

Chapter 18 is out by Sleepyfans:

Link removed


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2008)

*Freaking Loved this chapter*


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the boys finally meet.  And Eiji admires our two young heroes  I'm starting to think Eiji is based off of Obata's perception of Oda.  OCD Oda.  At this rate, Eiji's fanbase will rival Shuujin, who himself was undeniably cool in this chapter.

Is that the Naruto height comparison chart in the background of page 17?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My thoughts as I saw Niizuma draw...

Sakujou! Sakujou!


----------



## blue berry (Dec 12, 2008)

Its offical, when it comes to drawing, I act like Eiji. 

but ANYWAY yeah, thats defently some advertising there with the Naruto poster. 

I wish we knew more about mangakas, I don't mean like the guys in Bakuman, more like the real ones like Obata.

Mider, why do you think its Obata's perception of Oda? I don't know how Oda acts (hes the One Piece mangaka, right)?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2008)

Bluebella said:


> Mider, why do you think its Obata's perception of Oda? I don't know how Oda acts (hes the One Piece mangaka, right)?



The rivalry mentioned earlier in the thread may be how they see him.  Silly, but respect for him as a mangaka with higher mainstream approval ratings than they have.  Still quite the oddball lacking true depth though.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 12, 2008)

pretty good chapter.

Made me think about how it would be if Eiji insist on getting them as his assistants/co mangakas and eventually for some weird reason once they hit first place chose to end his own series.'


Come to think of it, Eiji saying he'd want to be able to end a series could be a way for him to ensure he can end his own work when he wants and not have to keep extending it.

The thoughts of our heroes about him is understandable, they're colleagues yet competing


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 12, 2008)

After reading this chapter, I predict that they will become Eiji's assistants.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 12, 2008)

wow, this ch kinda threw me for a loop, i thought the whole thing about canceling one manga was gonna set up for him canceling their first serialzation, but this chapter im thinking who knows


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> After reading this chapter, I predict that they will become Eiji's assistants.



Oh Goodness no, that doesn't seem like progression at all.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Oh Goodness no, that doesn't seem like progression at all.



well it could be.

Then there old editor would become there rival or eiji's editor quits to get another team and the main characters editor takes over.

And eiji deciding when the manga is to be ended could come as a shocker for Shuujin and the other guy


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

That wouldn't make for a good story, especially in a shounen.  Rivalry drives it now, and this late in the game it's impossible to change that.


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 13, 2008)

i think it would be cool if they became eiji's assistants. they would get cool pointers from a genius on how to do mainstream manga which can be used in their spare time to surpass eiji and viceversa. nobody is trying to kill each other here, all 3 can learn from one another so they can improve their respective mangas and overthrow naruto and bleach by cancelling them. heck even hunter hunter would have to show up some more stuff per year if it wants to keep it's place in jump


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

^That's boring and a bad business move strategically, they're personalities would make it difficult for them to even hold a conversation much less work together.  This isn't a "I help you, you help me, we all win yayz!" manga.  This is a manga about two boys growing into men trying to make it to the top to get the girls and be famous.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

wooo this manga is awesome
and i like Eiji he is so pure

also mentioning HxH makes this one the best chapter


----------



## Cipher (Dec 13, 2008)

Haha, I was expecting Eiji to be a total jackass to them.  Him liking Money and Intelligence was an interesting twist.  It seems that Bakuman won't be so predictable.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

so bakuman will be the hit they will creat


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 13, 2008)

^Yea, Ci i gotta agree with ya that was a total curveball. I was expecting a showdown that was gonna just boost their rivalry even more, but instead.....he turns out liking their manga, complimenting them, & hoping for it to get serialized. Ohh Bakuman, in your short 18 weeks of live you've given me such joy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 13, 2008)

This Chapter was funny with their reactions going from WTH to WTF!  

Looks like things are going to get even more interesting from now on.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 13, 2008)

LOL..another Naruto reference in this episode....Seriously...

and what do you think about Saiko and Shujin's idea? Should they go for Mainstream or Cult hit?

If anything, they should come up something like Code Geass or Death Note type more than mainstream battle type.


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't know if it was brought up, but Hatori looks just like Hacchi from One Piece.


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 13, 2008)

No, he's Ryuk.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah..Eiji definitely don't look like an ass to me...

He actually respect them and want to be friend with them while in the other hand, Saiko is acting immature and rash....I wonder, how long is he going to act like that?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 13, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> and what do you think about Saiko and Shujin's idea? Should they go for Mainstream or Cult hit?




cult hits usually have way better storylines than mainstream. plus i am more of a fan of cult manga than i am of mainstream. but i do understand where they are coming from. 

i prefer them doing cult manga but mainstream will make them more famous and faster if they get a hit.

the timeline moves so fast in this story how long has it been since the first chapter?


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 13, 2008)

mainstream will make them more money faster and give them an easier time in getting animated. cult hits have it tougher in almost all aspects


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm thinking they will do mainstream, because that's pretty much all they talk about and would get them in Eiji's crosshairs faster a cult manga becoming a bigger hit.


Also, if you think about it.  It's more interesting Bakuman being a Cult manga about a Mainstream manga, than a Cult manga about a Cult manga vs Mainstream.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 13, 2008)

I love Eiji.

I thought he would be an ass but he is even much more nicer than our protagonists.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 13, 2008)

Shujin should write a cult story and put it in mainstream trappings: Something different and sophisticated, but with lots of battles and other stuff to appeal to teenage boys.

A kind of PG-13 Berserk, I guess.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 13, 2008)

Saiko said:


> I love Eiji.
> 
> I thought he would be an ass but he is even much more nicer than our protagonists.



Yeah....I have same thought about him as well

Shame on you, Saiko (manga character)


----------



## Silvermateus (Dec 14, 2008)

I love this Manga as it reminds me of me and one of my closest mates  well, apart from that we dont live in japan  ive been hooked to it for a while , and im interested in how the story will progress


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 14, 2008)

They should go for something like FMA. Something with lots of humor and good fights but also deep and appealing to adults.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 14, 2008)

I've read this for awhile now, but i still don't know if it's a monthly or weekly manga..
So sum info plx.


----------



## snaza (Dec 14, 2008)

its weekly, you can tell by the number of pages. weekly-17-19 (sometimes 25 or 30 if its a special issue). monthly-35-40


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

Or you could just track it?



snaza said:


> its weekly, you can tell by the number of pages. weekly-17-19 (sometimes 25 or 30 if its a special issue). monthly-35-40



Not always.


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 15, 2008)

Another hint is that they're trying to get serialized by WSJ.


----------



## snaza (Dec 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Or you could just track it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not always.



i meant generally.


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 19, 2008)

Chapter is out at One Manga.

Eiji >>> World. The true shounen mangaka. I picture Toriyama just like him, minus the crack. Ink, paper, and a ever-growing, ever-moving universe.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 19, 2008)

was nice how he drew the eyes of the hero.

Naruto, Ichigo, Luffy and what looked like a Super Saiyan eye

Good chapter


With the time already being a year in Bakuman, i suspect this manga will be ended earlier then D-Note.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2008)

Eiji's quickly moving up to my second favorite character and I'm feeling reassured that Azuki is not a Mary Sue, which is a good thing.  I feel now that this manga is going to go through their entire lives, which will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 19, 2008)

Yea eiji is awesome, so glad hes not the "cocky asshole genius" guy. tied with shuujin for second favorite character.

I think im one of the few who likes saiko over shuujin.

P.S. LOVED the manga eyes bit, it was such an "eiji" way of him getting his point across.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2008)

So who's number 1 in your book?  Eiji or L?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 19, 2008)

Big fan of how they went away from the guys and showed the voice acting side. The creepy old man should provide some entertainment.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 19, 2008)

Mider T said:


> So who's number 1 in your book?  Eiji or L?



ah sorry, thought it was implied.

Saiko's my favorite, because of his hopeless romanticism and his cleverness (i feel hes just as smart as shuujin, in a different way). then shuujin and eiji.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2008)

I meant between the two that I mentioned, who's your favorite?  Anybody?


----------



## Cipher (Dec 20, 2008)

Good, I'm glad Azuki's getting her own sub-plot instead of just existing as a motivation for Mashiro.  It'll be interesting looking into the world of voice-acting.  And Eiji's so cool.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 20, 2008)

Even though Shujin explained the series Azuki is voicing in as a comedy, but that title sure sounded like a Hentai-ish to me.  

Anyhow, I got this strange feeling that the Heroine is going to resemble Azuki, and the Hero is going to be that character that Hattori was awestruck with.  (BTW, is it me, but that character resembled Mashiro?)


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 20, 2008)

is it fair that azuki got a role for just her looks instead of her voice skills? sure one needs looks for that kind of job (at least that's the case in how they do it in japan with all those perverts) but i still think it was too much to have one old man enter a room, say who passes by just having one glance and just leave like that


----------



## Akatora (Dec 20, 2008)

A thought just hit

think of the Irony if Azuki get the female lead in there anime and eventually fall in love with the leading character.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 20, 2008)

its possible, somethings bound to happen to test the relationship

it looks more and more like eiji is gonna be more of a friendly rival rather than an enemy


----------



## Smoke (Dec 20, 2008)

I have separate thoughts on it. I think that the guy in charge, is gonna try to pull some sleezy moves on her and she will back out and he will give her job to someone else.

So she will be set back and be very sad. Then she'll need some comfort


----------



## blue berry (Dec 20, 2008)

GO EIJI GO 

Hes my favourote character


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 20, 2008)

It would be great if Azuki ended with some ugly pervert middle-aged man....just to spite Saiko more for being pussy.

Am I the one who think their relationship is just a bit unrealistic?

and Eiji definitely now become my favorite character. This type of character is pretty much fresh to me since he isn't typical rival arrogant genius like a lot of manga did.

and again, will Azuki "surprise" Saiko just like her mother did to his uncle in the past?

and where is IWASE!? My favorite female character.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 20, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Yeaaaa, I can see that happening.  She'll have to sleep her way to the top
> But she'll refuse and get fired.



But the problem is, I can see Azuki accepting that offer.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 20, 2008)

Eiji is getting more and more likeable. But how dare he suggest that Saiko does not need Takagi?! 

Anyways, good chapter for everyone. Though I'm disliking Saiko more and more now. I mean, wth. Why does he have to be so self-centered? "Oh, am I an M? Lookie, I don't even miss seeing her..." His relationship could be said to be better than Takagi's, so he's an asshole for saying it in that way (taking it for granted and all). Plus, Eiji was being SUPER nice to him, but what did he say? "It's not that easy to be #1." Do you really need to say such things to a guy who just basically bitchslapped your annoying editor and said that you have talent?! 

I think that makes me like Takagi and dislike Saiko is the fact that Takagi has tact and "people intelligence". Regardless of his ambition, in a real world, people like Saiko wouldn't succeed because first impressions are everything at the workplace.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I meant between the two that I mentioned, who's your favorite?  Anybody?



Ah, i feel silly now....

Its defintely L....for now

Eiji's cool, but other than his "he has manga eyes" thing (which i thought was so so awesome) he hasnt done anything that would propel him to L levels of awesome. He has potential though.

P.S. ahh everyones hatin on saiko!


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 20, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> It would be great if Azuki ended with some ugly pervert middle-aged man....just to spite Saiko more for being pussy.
> 
> Am I the one who think their relationship is just a bit unrealistic?



Pretty much, 5 Centimeters Per Second movie is a good example as to how things realistically happen when there's a long distance relationship.



> I have separate thoughts on it. I think that the guy in charge, is gonna try to pull some sleezy moves on her and she will back out and he will give her job to someone else.



I see that happening... let's see how determine Azuki is... heh heh. A good place for a h-doujin storywise.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 20, 2008)

> I see that happening... let's see how determine Azuki is... heh heh. A good place for a h-doujin storywise



Well, I already have the imagination how it would be happen.

Pervert Guys make an offer
Azuki hesitate but accept it.
Pervert Guy do Azuki
Azuki resist but ended liking it
Both of them doing 24/7
Azuki sent a SMS to Saiko and said "I married LOL"
Saiko breakdown.

----------------------

Yeah, Saiko have pretty much acted like an jerk. He basically take everything for granted. He is impatient.

I could see this will be his downfall in the later part. Perhaps this will be the reason why Shujin goes into argument with Saiko.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 20, 2008)

> Well, I already have the imagination how it would be happen.
> 
> Pervert Guys make an offer
> Azuki hesitate but accept it.
> ...



Yeah pretty much, would love to see Saiko crying saying "nooooooo!" after seeing a pic of her getting bang on he's cellphone. 

Shuujin will tell Saiko he should have tap it while he had the chance, then were shown Shuujin doing he's gf and the other girl (the smart short hair one) showing that he's made of win unlike Saiko. We get a flashback towards the end that Shuujin had in fact done it with Azuki behind Saiko's back mwhuhuhuhua! 

The final line by Shuujin will be "Just according to Keikaku"


----------



## Austeria (Dec 21, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Yeah pretty much, would love to see Saiko crying saying "nooooooo!" after seeing a pic of her getting bang on he's cellphone.
> 
> Shuujin will tell Saiko he should have tap it while he had the chance, then were shown Shuujin doing he's gf and the other girl (the smart short hair one) showing that he's made of win unlike Saiko. We get a flashback towards the end that Shuujin had in fact done it with Azuki behind Saiko's back mwhuhuhuhua!
> 
> The final line by Shuujin will be "Just according to Keikaku"


  

That picture never gets old.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Dec 22, 2008)

Really has been wonderful as expected from the Death Note duo.


----------



## BVB (Dec 23, 2008)

I've also read all available chapter!

really awesome so far, they are really a good team


----------



## Espresso (Dec 24, 2008)

this is the official thread


----------



## BVB (Dec 24, 2008)

Espresso said:


> this is the official thread


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2008)

^I think he meant it as a question


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 24, 2008)

Just curious, but why does it seem like nobody likes saiko? Correct me if im wrong ha.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2008)

^Saiko has a small following (there's even a member who changed his name to Saiko) he just isn't as popular as Shuujin, Eiji, or even soon to be Miyoshi.  Probably because of how normal he is.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 24, 2008)

Ah cool, yea...Shuujins GARness and Eijis...Lness does kinda overshadow Saikos....saikoness.


----------



## BVB (Dec 25, 2008)

Eijis Lness is so Lsome


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2008)

hey i just caught up on this manga and it is awesome

it's a great manga


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 29, 2008)

It is a good manga and now that there has been a shift to Azuki I am hoping we get a couple of chapters about the girls and some of their back stories as to why she wants to be a VA and when she started to notice mashiro.

I mean We've got the guys history covered pretty well but not much of their lady friends.


----------



## blue berry (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey, if they ever made Bakuman into an anime, who do you think would be cast as their seiyuu?

I'm going for Nana Mizuki for Azuki.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 31, 2008)

Chapter 20's out


----------



## fxu (Dec 31, 2008)

*Download here*


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice, thanks! Was kind of going nowhere till the last few pages, enjoyed it though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Azuki's manga character looked so cute! pek


----------



## Akatora (Dec 31, 2008)

Osiris said:


> Very nice, thanks! Was kind of going nowhere till the last few pages, enjoyed it though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Agreed, personally I prefeer that look to her "real" one





---------------

Was an ok chapter not the best imo, but interesting none the less


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2008)

So finally Azuki tops the dynamic duo!  I'm glad Mashiro wasn't down for too long thanks to the comments, this time I was surprised it was Shuujin.

And Eiji is still being Eiji


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 1, 2009)

I laughed when I saw Shujin's T-Shirt on Page 19, when they were talking to Hattori.  It sure fit the mood at the moment.  

Anyhow, another good chapter.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2009)

At least their new battle manga sounded sort of interesting unlike the last few they thought of.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 1, 2009)

I actually quite like this new idea of theirs. 

Though Mashiro will have to step up his bishi-drawing skills. That hero isn't bishi in my eyes and wouldn't be enough to establish a large fangirl following, if that's one of their concerns. 

Oh, and about Azuki, I don't know if that's how it really works in real life, but I can't believe she had the guts to be such a sell-out (maid outfit in national TV?). I would never do something like that but I guess Tsugumi-sensei tries to portray her as being able to do anything it takes to climb to the top.



			
				Tyrannos said:
			
		

> I laughed when I saw Shujin's T-Shirt on Page 19, when they were talking to Hattori. It sure fit the mood at the moment.


Yeah lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 1, 2009)

Man, Saiko's a punk. lol


----------



## Fireball (Jan 1, 2009)

i started reading this today. it's exceptional well made. i like the story so far. kinda motivates me to keep drawing.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 1, 2009)

> Oh, and about Azuki, I don't know if that's how it really works in real life, but I can't believe she had the guts to be such a sell-out (maid outfit in national TV?).


japanese do all kinds of stuff we wouldn't do ourselves in real life. maid cosplay isn't such a big thing IMO. it might just be an uniform for the show or company. in short as long as the outfit doesn't look ugly on her she can dress however the boss likes to sell the product.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 1, 2009)

So Azuki kinda beat the Eiji and Shujin in term of pursuit their dream for now? Can't believe it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 1, 2009)

Im waiting for the introduction of "SUPER EPIC VOICE ACTOR PRODIGY" character.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 1, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Im waiting for the introduction of "SUPER EPIC VOICE ACTOR PRODIGY" character.



can voice acting GET that intense? I bet some super cute girl shows up as a rival.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 1, 2009)

Its hard to imagine the Eiji of VA.

Im thinking a super super cute girl whose voice can move ANYONE to tears


----------



## Austeria (Jan 2, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> can voice acting GET that intense? I bet some super cute girl shows up as a rival.


I'm hoping not, actually. I'd rather the focus be solely on Shujin and Saiko. It'd be too much if another super-genius rival shows up, especially for a side character.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Bakuman readers 

I just finished reading everything up until chapter 20 and I must say that at first I was dissapointed, because I was expecting so much more from the authors of Death Note, but somehow it isn't that bad.

I love the detailed insight they give into the world of manga publishing. They mention things I never even thought about and how shounen jump and all the others is just a huge business and money making. I wonder how the story will go on.

I also like the innocent love between Mashiro and Azuki. As pathetic the two might seem sometimes it is so cute and reminds me of how being 14/15 was.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 5, 2009)

Undoubtedly. Considering the author's previous work.


----------



## ssjchris (Jan 7, 2009)

this manga is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!do become a mangaka isnt an easy road after all..


----------



## Altron (Jan 7, 2009)

gah anyone know the usual release dates for Bakuman Chapters?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2009)

I almost forgot no Jump this week

FFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Hodor (Jan 7, 2009)

there was no jump last week, so I thought there would be one this week =\.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 8, 2009)

Am I a horrible person for hoping that Eiji steals Azuki away from Saiko?

Saiko's attitude has been really putting me off lately. He's been...I dunno. Kinda a douche?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 8, 2009)

Yup, you're correct, Saiko is turning into quite the naive douche. I very much doubt a weirdo like Eiji is gonna take Azuki, but hopefully more teen mangakas will be shown and one takes the heart of Azuki and Saiko just lies there, staring as the two of them make out, feeling pwnd.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Yup, you're correct, Saiko is turning into quite the naive douche. I very much doubt a weirdo like Eiji is gonna take Azuki, but hopefully more teen mangakas will be shown and one takes the heart of Azuki and Saiko just lies there, staring as the two of them make out, feeling pwnd.



How is he being a douche? While yea hes kind of pessimistic and closed off, but i dont see how hes a douche.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 8, 2009)

Being pessimistic is the first sign of being a douche! 

I dunno, just the entire way he's been acting in the last couple of chapters made him seem jealous and petty. Not exactly someone I'd consider pleasant to hang around with.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 8, 2009)

He's afraid of being left behind. I haven't seen him as petty and jealous if anything it's much more realistic that he would be down seeing as how Azuki is getting closer to her dream, while he stuck.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont think hes being a douche. Hes a little embarrased that his girlfriend is doing better than him in their dream, and to eiji hes just a competitive person. He doesnt really see him as a friend, hes still a rival. While hes not overly friendly, hes not a douche.

Hes just an introspective person, and kind of closed off. Basically hes not a big people person, unlike takagi.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 9, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Being pessimistic is the first sign of being a douche!
> 
> I dunno, just the entire way he's been acting in the last couple of chapters made him seem jealous and petty. Not exactly someone I'd consider pleasant to hang around with.


Agreed there.

On another note, how I miss Iwase. IWASE. I want her to appear now. If I were Shujin I'd take her over Miyoshi.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2009)

Crow poster


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 10, 2009)

Crow has Rinnegan


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 11, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Agreed there.
> 
> On another note, how I miss Iwase. IWASE. I want her to appear now. If I were Shujin I'd take her over Miyoshi.



REJOICE our fellow friends...Iwase should make her appearance and steal back Shujin from the abusive Miyoshi.

Don't you think it kinda a bit ironic for the writer want Saiko to goes for mainstream route so badly while the writer itself actually writing the cult-type alike manga?


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2009)

no spoilers


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2009)

^It still hasn't achieved super-stardom so we hardly ever get any


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2009)

damn it it needs to catch those 50%


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 14, 2009)

Haha, at least it's always getting good poll ratings, I guess it's just fanboys + fangirls who vote Naruto and One Piece top every week 

Damn them all to hell, they should be helping out the new guys!


----------



## Hodor (Jan 15, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Don't you think it kinda a bit ironic for the writer want Saiko to goes for mainstream route so badly while the writer itself actually writing the cult-type alike manga?



Haha, I did think about that..


----------



## _Winter_ (Jan 16, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Haha, at least it's always getting good poll ratings, I guess it's just fanboys + fangirls who vote Naruto and One Piece top every week
> 
> Damn them all to hell, they should be helping out the new guys!



What's the problem in voting One Piece?


----------



## Hodor (Jan 16, 2009)

At least Bakuman's up there... Psyren, which is pritty good, is still down so low, it's quite sad.


----------



## Muk (Jan 16, 2009)

i want to know more about real manga world 

where is ma scan


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 16, 2009)

_Winter_ said:


> What's the problem in voting One Piece?



How about Nico Robin's man-chin 

I'm just saying that OP is always gonna get tons of votes so some of the voters should help out the smaller series instead of just +1'ing.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow I can't believe no one's talking about the new chapter yet

*Psyren 54 raw*


*Spoiler*: _21_ 



Shujin the pimp  Miyoshi's growing on me, I wonder if her dream will be for real, she looked pretty cute in this chapter

Buggy making a cameo is automatic win

And I can't wait for the Eiiji/Mashiro scenes now, that shall be intersting 

I don't want Shujin and Mashiro to grow apart though, at least not so soon...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't know it was out


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 16, 2009)

That's because you guys only check One Manga updates 

Anyway it was a pretty good chapter


----------



## snaza (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone else notice Misa Misa's appearance in the magazine?


----------



## Cipher (Jan 16, 2009)

Miyoshi's actually getting to be less annoying now.  And I really didn't expect Saiko to become Eiji's assistant.  Good chapter, this manga continues to deliver.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2009)

"Don't make me hit you"

OH FUCKING LAWD, BEST SUPER PIMP GAR ACTION MIYON DORRA PHRASE I'VE EVER HEARD IN MANGA.  IT'S OFFICIAL, SHUUJIN > THE WHOLE MANGA.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 16, 2009)

Cipher said:


> Miyoshi's actually getting to be less annoying now.  And I really didn't expect Saiko to become Eiji's assistant.  Good chapter, this manga continues to deliver.




Agreed, now if only her mouth was drawn in another way her design would be getting better to.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah I liked the way Miyoshi covered her mouth there


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Yeah I liked the way Miyoshi covered her mouth there



She's know how to obey her pimp


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Totally saw the whole assistant thing coming up.  It was inevitable really.  Also, it seems Saiko is getting jealous that Shujin's relationship is working out so much better.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 16, 2009)

Finally. I was wondering when we would get the first real obstacle in this manga.

And yea Shuujin getting some tongue action. Can't wait till he starts playing with those big, bouncy titties.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 21_ 



LOL at Shujin staring at Miyoshi's boobs.  Looks like we might have a delay for a while as his harmones kick in.  

And seems Hatori gave us a foreshadow we talked about, of their rift.  Seems that's going to occur as Saiko becomes Eiji's assistant, and Shujin is dating Miyoshi.   Which something will snap them back to reality in a "Oh shit!" fashion.

But I liked the idea of her becoming a writer and telling the tale of Saiko and Miho.  So looks like they all will become really popular towards the end of the manga.






snaza said:


> Anyone else notice Misa Misa's appearance in the magazine?



Yeah, I saw that too. 

Nice way to squeeze in your own invention without having it as a manga character.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 17, 2009)

Surprised no one said anything about the partial time skip. They looking much older now.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> Surprised no one said anything about the partial time skip. They looking much older now.



I can't tell.  Miyoshi's had TIG OL BITTAYS since she was introduced.


----------



## fxu (Jan 17, 2009)

err was it linked?

*Bakuman 21 by SleepyFans*


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 17, 2009)

I mean by looking at their faces & shit. I thought they looked older.

And yea she has. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## _Winter_ (Jan 17, 2009)

They don't seem specially older, but whatever.

Hattori's face when se says "The thing is, it's for Niizuma".


----------



## Smoke (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't wait for Azuki hentai


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 17, 2009)

More like MiyorixAzuki hentai


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 17, 2009)

So how much time has passed already since the started?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 17, 2009)

Idk, about a year and a half? Random guess.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 17, 2009)

Yea, the story starts in 9th grade and now he's in 10th


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 17, 2009)

Lolz Shujin = Gar pimp. And yeah, I think Saiko's getting jealous of Shujin's booty call and how it's now going well for them (compared to his own joke of a relationship). I was getting the impression during the "Miyoshi's Dream" part of the chapter that Saiko was realising just how silly his relationhsip looks from the outside.

I was a bit thrown off by the Chapter title, though. I was expecting Shujin and Miyoshi to be closer than that already. Like, having sex or whatever, instead of just having their first kiss, but meh, s'all good for the pimp .


----------



## _Winter_ (Jan 17, 2009)

Osiris said:


> I was a bit thrown off by the Chapter title, though. I was expecting Shujin and Miyoshi to be closer than that already. Like, having sex or whatever, instead of just having their first kiss, but meh, s'all good for the pimp .



I don't know if it's just in manga or Japan is actually like that, but boys and girls always start by just going on dates, no kisses at all, for quite a long time.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha, that reminds of the 'playing hard to get thread' in the Plaza. It's probably a Japanese thing if it's "for quite a long time".

Takagi will reap what he sows, though :ho


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2009)

Our boys are growing


----------



## _Winter_ (Jan 17, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Haha, that reminds of the 'playing hard to get thread' in the Plaza. It's probably a Japanese thing if it's "for quite a long time"



Then again it might just be manga exaggeration, I mean, Takagi and Miyoshi have been going out for what, at least 6 months, in the story...


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2009)

_Winter_ said:


> Then again it might just be manga exaggeration, I mean, Takagi and Miyoshi have been going out for what, at least 6 months, in the story...



They haven't been going out...
They were a "couple" but they did almost nothing together

This was their first date


----------



## Smoke (Jan 17, 2009)

Kiss on the first date, seems like mah boi Shuu wasn't such a nerd after all.


----------



## _Winter_ (Jan 17, 2009)

Felix said:


> They haven't been going out...
> They were a "couple" but they did almost nothing together
> 
> This was their first date



I wasn't under that impression, it seemed to me it's the first time Takagi asked Myoshi out on a date (and not the other way around). And then it would make sense they're only having their first kiss now, since it's the first time Takagi actually wanted to see her...


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2009)

_Winter_ said:


> I wasn't under that impression, it seemed to me it's the first time Takagi asked Myoshi out on a date (and not the other way around). And then it would made sense they're only having their first kiss now, since it's the first time Takagi actually wanted to see her...



That works as well


----------



## Cinna (Jan 17, 2009)

I wonder how Shujins reaction will be when he finds out that Saiko actually agreed. He said that he wouldn't stop Saiko, but that doesn't mean that it wouldn't cause him to react in some way.

And I agree with this:


the_sloth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Totally saw the whole assistant thing coming up.  It was inevitable really.  A*lso, it seems Saiko is getting jealous that Shujin's relationship is working out* so much better.



He really does seem kind of jealous and him agreeing to work with eji seems like a snap decision to me,but we'll see where that gets him. I kind of like the way the two are drifting apart. Nice turn.


----------



## Batman (Jan 17, 2009)

What a strange turn of events.


----------



## _Winter_ (Jan 17, 2009)

Batman said:


> What a strange turn of events.



Indeed, but I'm glad the pairings now actually have relevance in the main events, and aren't just accessory.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, they'd been shown on a date before in the manga, but this was the first time Takagi needed some booty pronto.

Also, thinking about it, I know she's cute and all, but isn't Azuki a bit of a gold-digger bitch? "_I'll go out with you... but only when your famous_", isn't that REALLY pushing it? I don't even care about the two as a duo anymore after seeng Shujin get some, anyway.


----------



## _Winter_ (Jan 17, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Also, thinking about it, I know she's cute and all, but isn't Azuki a bit of a gold-digger bitch? "_I'll go out with you... but only when your famous_", isn't that REALLY pushing it? I don't even care about the two as a duo anymore after seeng Shujin get some, anyway.



Well, it's not like she's just waiting nor waiting for the first one who gets famous...

But anyway, since I started Ichigo 100%, all the pairing stuff in Bakuman lost any interest for me, and I thought it was a nice touch and all. That's why I'm glad it seems it will have actual plot relevance now.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 17, 2009)

^So did you just recently start Ichigo?


----------



## _Winter_ (Jan 17, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> ^So did you just recently start Ichigo?



That's right, I looked for a new manga to start during the WSJ break so it would pass faster.  I'm halfway through.

And the thing is, it's not just the fact that Ichigo delivers three times the "pairings in manga" needs one might have, the male and female protagonist also share goals that complement each other, but they're actually helping each other with that (there's quite a list of subsequent similarities, but that's not the point). I know it's not like in Bakuman Mashiro and Azuki can really help each other, but there's too little in this situation to prevent it from being a joke.

Bottom line, I first thought the pairings in Bakuman were a nice touch, because from my poor manga culture, it was new to me, and a nice contrast with the mangaka stuff. After Ichigo, the "been there done that" feeling is unavoidable.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 17, 2009)

I like Shujin's girlfriend. At first I really didn't think anything of her but now she's growing on me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah,me too


----------



## Austeria (Jan 17, 2009)

Just got home and read the chapter. Shujin the pimp! 

I like the development a lot. A rift FTW. The way things are going is realistic and I like how they portray them as real teenagers with changing interests.

Another thing, it's nice that Miyoshi isn't portrayed as the absolute evil in the relationship anymore, since it seems like Shujin does like her now.

Also, mention of Iwase.  I can't explain why, but I really like Iwase even when she's only appeared once or twice.


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2009)

woot new chapter and interesting development


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 18, 2009)

Austeria said:


> I like the development a lot. A rift FTW. The way things are going is realistic and I like how they portray them as real teenagers with changing interests.



Yeah, I like how the last couple of chapters have just been the main characters getting on with their own lives (with little bits of plot here and there). Makes them all seem like real people.

I'm also glad there's no random shy girl constantly saying '...Saiko-kun' under her breath whilst staring from afar. Do Japanese girls REALLY do that?


----------



## Feminist (Jan 18, 2009)

Lawd, the bouncing boobs.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2009)

I call for an anime by the end of this year.


----------



## fxu (Jan 18, 2009)

The reason why Saiko accepted is because he thought Shujin doesn't care so much about making the name or continuing with the manga.

He hasn't done much lately, and now he goes on dates and gets a girlfriend which is gonna be more troublesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 22, 2009)

Am kind of surprised there's been no chat in this thread for a few days now. Anyone got any predictions for next chapter? 

I predict Saiko will see Eiji and maybe start to warm to him, until Eiji says he is crushing on Azuki (may happen a lot later in the plot), and I predict moar booty for Mr. Gar


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2009)

I doubt Eiji would show any feelings towards Azuki.  His only passion in life seems to be drawing.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 22, 2009)

He can at least say 'hey, that chick there is pretty hot '. Saiko'd prob go into overdrive if anyone said that, let alone someone he dislikes.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2009)

I _could_ see him go, "I MUST DRAW HER!" and then Saiko getting jealous as a result.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 23, 2009)

Haha yeah, with his picture being much better than Saiko's as well.

Shit, I just want Saiko to get owned everywhere by everyone at the moment. I liked him a lot about 5 chapters or so ago as well.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 23, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Shit, I just want Saiko to get owned everywhere by everyone at the moment.


:ho

Honestly, Azuki is the root of all evil. Take away that "innocent love" crap and Saiko would probably have become half as pimp as Takagi.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 23, 2009)

Itsss bakuman today! 

Can't wait for the chapter today.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 23, 2009)

I started reading this and thought it wasn't anytrhing special...


but then it got good...




sooooooooooo goooooood...


also.. ch. 21...

Oh Shi-


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 23, 2009)

Up!

*reads*

=3

Edit: 9 Minutes later, I has read chapter! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mr. Gar is away getting some booty off-panel, and we see a new character, Fukuda! I like his appearance more than his personality though ¬.¬


----------



## Kukiraz (Jan 23, 2009)

Hai thar, new player in town :]

I loved bakuman since the first chapter!


...time to read 21.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome to the boards! And yes Bakuman is very loveable


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2009)

ohh crap chapter 22 

there is change to be have!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 23, 2009)

ch 22, was crazy, i didnt see it coming, i wonder if eiji asks mashiro to work on something with him on  a permanent basis, and then a rift occurs with takagi


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 23, 2009)

heh, Takagi and Eiji are awesome.

I really like this manga. Really gives an idea of how creating manga goes down. This chapter really shows how assistants can make a series better. In the same way it really makes me appreciate Togashi's non-lazy side more considering he has no assistants.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 23, 2009)

Muk said:


> ohh crap chapter 22
> 
> there is change to be have!


YES WE CAN. 

Anyways, I love Fukuda. He appeared to be the biggest asshole in the universe but at the end of the chapter he proved that he can be nice as well. Interesting character.

But I'm sad for Takagi. 

Also, surprisingly, I didn't dislike Saiko one bit this chapter.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 23, 2009)

Ch.22 was cool, I do not want them to break up though.
Fukuda is kinda cool, I thought he was a dick at first, but he's alright.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 24, 2009)

Mashiro/Eiji/Fukuda 

I ship it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2009)

i dont think they will break up, unless at some point mashiro becomes good enough to write a story and goes solo


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

Austeria said:


> YES WE CAN.
> 
> Anyways, I love Fukuda. He appeared to be the biggest asshole in the universe but at the end of the chapter he proved that he can be nice as well. Interesting character.
> 
> ...



I agree with all off this. Fukuda could be an excellent third wheel in the narrative, someone who understands the business and is totally obsessed with public opinion.

I really like Nakai's development as well. His reactions are fantastic.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 24, 2009)

That was one of the most enjoyable chapter till now. I liked Fukuda, I hope he'll stay till the end


----------



## Smoke (Jan 24, 2009)

I loved this chapter.

Eiji's entire personality is hilarious.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 24, 2009)

Was another good chapter, let's hope when the team reunite again that they'll have something great.

But seeing this really makes one think about the stupidity of our world.
With people thinking more about how to outdo others then help each other to improve both of there works.

Rivalry can be creative, but they should remember that they're colleagues before thinking of Rivalry.


What matters to most customers isn't who did it, but the product itself


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 24, 2009)

Very, very interesting.  A new threat enters.    

I see Fukuda being a moderate-ranged threat down the road for Mashiro to overcome before he gets to Eiji.

And I got this strange feeling that Nakai will quit working for Eiji and join Mashiro and Tagaki as their assistant when they get serialized.   Then down the road, he gets an idea for a manga of his own and ends up being somewhat successful (but not really popular) and helps the duo in a pinch.

Eiji, now his manga is about to take off, Mashiro probably will learn a new trick to pitch to Tagaki.   Can't wait to see what he learns.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 24, 2009)

interesting twists in this chapter


----------



## yopakfu (Jan 24, 2009)

He re-used the money scene from Death Note!





Sleaky bastard that Obata


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 24, 2009)

yopakfu said:


> He re-used the money scene from Death Note!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, sharp eye.


----------



## Kukiraz (Jan 24, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Wow, sharp eye.



Holy shit, I just checked and you're right o_o


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 24, 2009)

I dunno why, but I forsee Saiko developing his story-creating abilities.  Maybe to the point where he thinks he doesn't need Shujin anymore?


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome chapter. Fukuda is pretty cool.

I noticed the Death Note panel right away. =]


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 24, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> I dunno why, but I foresee Saiko developing his story-creating abilities.  Maybe to the point where he thinks he doesn't need Shujin anymore?



I think we all have that feeling. Also, their editor has mentioned that it will be difficult for two people to financially support themselves by collaborating on a manga.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2009)

What money panel from Death Note are we talking about here?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> What money panel from Death Note are we talking about here?



i think it was when light was going up against near in the states


----------



## E (Jan 28, 2009)

last chapter was friggen epic 


the internetz needs moar fanart of the wimmenz though


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> I think we all have that feeling. Also, their editor has mentioned that it will be difficult for two people to financially support themselves by collaborating on a manga.



Ah jeez, i hope this doesnt happen. Or at least if it does its not that serious.

I mean, shujin was there for saiko when his drawings were supposedly holding them back. So saiko should extend the same courtesy (maybe without the punching though)

I can see saiko having doubts, but i dont think hed ever straight up call him out on it. The most i can see happening is that when Saiko sees shujin spending time with his girlfriend, he might say snide remarks about why he isnt working, or imply that shes a distraction.

So i doubt hell straight up call him out (unless shuujin is REALLY sucking), but i can definitely see him implying it.


----------



## rhino25 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just started reading this yesterday. Sweet manga! Although the pacing is kinda fast for me. Only 22 chapters and a year has passed since Shujin asked Saiko to become a Mangaka. Yikes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course Shujin's girl is a distraction... even after she said she wouldn't be. She said she wanted to be a writer (blog over the phone? whatever) and she wanted Shujin's help, which she should know is im-freakin-possible because she has seen how hard they work at trying to be Mangakas. How in the hell can she expect him to help her as well?!?! Useless slut. Hopefully, Shujin will realize that she's just a piece of ass and get his act in gear. May be harsh, but if my business partner/best friend started to slack at work because of a girl then I'd be f'ing pissed.




The bitch has to die now...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2009)

rhino25 said:


> Just started reading this yesterday. Sweet manga! Although the pacing is kinda fast for me. Only 22 chapters and a year has passed since Shujin asked Saiko to become a Mangaka. Yikes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ha death is a _little_ harsh. I think she means well, and she tries to be accommodating. But really, not everyone can have the deal saiko has. People are different. Shujin is confident he can balance work and a GF, and he has, he just has writer's block. Sitting and staring at a piece of paper wont help any.

However, i think that if Saiko REALLY had a problem with it, shujin would dump her, or at least take a break. and shed probably understand.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 29, 2009)

rhino25 said:


> Just started reading this yesterday. Sweet manga! Although the pacing is kinda fast for me. Only 22 chapters and a year has passed since Shujin asked Saiko to become a Mangaka. Yikes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Little harsh wouldn't you say? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not much of a distraction really, Saiko still manages to get work done and Shujin has writer's block. And Shujin has plenty of story ideas that aren't good enough in his opinion that may be perfect for Miyoshi, with no inspiration of his own to work with. So that's plenty of time to help.

It's not slacking off, he can't think of anything to write, and staring at paper won't help the creative process any. Miyoshi has nothing to do with it either, so you seem to be misdirecting your anger. Better to go out with his girlfriend, have a good time, and possibly find inspiration then waste time doing nothing. 

Miyoshi is hardly useless, she's Azuki's best friend. She gives us and Saiko some insight as to how Azuki is and has provided Saiko with some critical info about her before. And as we know, Azuki's the only (or at least main) reason Saiko agreed to become a mangaka in the first place. And, just to nitpick, she's not a slut either, she's only been with Shujin, and they haven't even had sex.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 29, 2009)

Just read the first chapter. This one really does look like a good series and grabbed me almost immediately. Also the Death Note reference in the chapter made me lol.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 29, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> I dunno why, but I forsee Saiko developing his story-creating abilities.  Maybe to the point where he thinks he doesn't need Shujin anymore?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope it won't be like that, but I have a feeling Saiko is goning to give Shujin a hard time.

I have to admit I kind of like how the three over at Ejis place are collaborating, even if it doesn't seem logical since they're rivals, but it only makes sense at this point.

Poor Nakai.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gah, if saiko is mean to shujin over something like that im going to be pissed.

What happened when saiko's drawings were insulted,  shujin decked him like it was his job.

So saiko should be a little understanding.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 29, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Gah, if saiko is mean to shujin over something like that im going to be pissed.
> 
> What happened when saiko's drawings were insulted,  shujin decked him like it was his job.
> 
> So saiko should be a little understanding.



Come on, Saiko himself is pretty bratty.

I thought he want to make his manga into anime and marry Azuki, right?

If yes, why would he give up the "cult" manga idea? I pretty sure that you don't need to have your manga to become no.1 in the order to get it animated.

But no, now he just want to get No.1 to fill his own ego. I can see Saiko abandon Shujin in the end as long what it take to get his series to become No.1.

Damn, why am i starting to hate Saiko as the series goes?

P/S : I hope Azuki sent him a message " LOL, I married to an ugly fat old man!, Here is some my picture that I got bang by my ugly fat old husband "


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Come on, Saiko himself is pretty bratty.
> 
> I thought he want to make his manga into anime and marry Azuki, right?
> 
> ...



A mainstream number 1 title will get animated MUCH faster than a cult manga. Wider appeal, more fans, more money, more likely producers are willing to shell out money to make it happen. So for the most part its not about his ego. 

Ha you misinterpreted that in a big way. Saiko wants to be reunited with azuki as soon as possible, a good mainstream title will most likely be animated before a cult title of similar quality. 

Saiko wont abandon shujin, hell get snippy, probably at some point hell make a snide remark about shujins writers block. Then hell feel like shit about it.

Shujins a damn good friend, and i think saiko realizes that deep down. I mean the guy is responsible for him even getting together with azuki in the first place. And theres no way saiko forgot about Shujin punchin that dude for insulting his art.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 29, 2009)

All caught up. This series has been great so far. Just hope Takagi bounces back soon.


----------



## rhino25 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol I know it was harsh and I know she's not a slut. I was just trying to put myself in Saiko's shoes when he caught Takagi and his girl. He asked himself if Takagi was even trying to work on a Name. Then he received a phone call from the editor saying that Takagi gave his blessing for Saiko to work with someone else (their "rival" no less). Wouldn't you be kinda like "Wtf I thought we were a team?!" I'm sure if Takagi told Saiko he needed a short break and had writer's block it'd be ok, but under that kind of situation I dunno if I'd take it well if that happened to me.

It'll be interesting to see how things turn out.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 29, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Gah, if saiko is mean to shujin over something like that im going to be pissed.
> 
> What happened when saiko's drawings were insulted,  shujin decked him like it was his job.
> 
> So saiko should be a little understanding.



I think Saiko is  jealous in some way and he didn't like the way Shujin and Kaya were hanging out. He has sacrificed his love to become a mangaka (although he wasn't even man enough to tell Miho about his feelings in the first place) while Shujin is geting himself "distracted". I think he does think in a kind of navie way when it comes to relationships.

But I think they'll get back together. Ejis comment "Oh that's how you do it. Mr Tagakis's really talented then." made me think so. 


Mj?llnir said:


> All caught up. This series has been great so far. Just hope Takagi bounces back soon.



Wow, that was fast! 

I kinda like the way it's going now. They'll definately get back to work together


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 30, 2009)

Piekage said:


> And, just to nitpick, she's not a slut either, she's only been with Shujin, and they haven't even had sex.



Agreed, we were having a chat about this a few pages ago, they've been a couple for months and have just had their first kiss. She's nowhere near being a slut


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2009)

still no chapter 

 agony


----------



## blue berry (Jan 30, 2009)

It comes out tomorrow. 

Bleach and Naruto come out today cause they are the most demanding.


----------



## fxu (Jan 30, 2009)

*Bakuman 23 by SleepyFans*

Read online *here*.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2009)

It was an alright chapter to me. I liked it because there was finally some development in the genius. XD

Have to feel bad for Nakai having spent all this time still chasing a dream. It'd be nice if he finally manages to get serialized one day.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, gotta feel for the guy.  I hope he ends up with a break.

Anyhow, I liked that we got more insight into the life of a mangaka.


----------



## fxu (Jan 31, 2009)

Nakai is gonna snap and go on a killing spree.

I can see the signs.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 31, 2009)

nope, he is going to be eiji's assistant on a permanent basis but he will also help eiji keep the quality of his manga with his suggestions. in other words he will be a co author of sorts


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok im hoping this decreases some of the saiko hate going on around here.

1. Saiko, after hearing all this stuff, still was thinking of ways he could help out shujin
2. Saiko sitting there listening to, and then having to awkwardly deal with a 35 year old vent about how his life is a failure...that takes some phenomenal goodness to sit through, and help the guy out. ive helped friends through emotional troubles and shit like that, but even thats kinda awkward, i cant even imagine dealing with his situation.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 31, 2009)

Saiko was listening to a middle-aged man bitching about his life and Fukuda.   

Good chapter. And Fukuda's nicer than he lets on, he genuinely helped Eiji with his suggestions even if he were to regret it a bit later on. And he can even be a good motivation for Nakai to try harder to get serialized.

As for Eiji, he's just an adorable idiot.


----------



## blue berry (Feb 1, 2009)

I see the resemblence between me and Eiji. 







 

If Saiko gets serialized (end of story, obviously) hopefully Nakai can be his assistant.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Feb 1, 2009)

nah he will never leave Shujin that will just fuck up the story


----------



## The Imp (Feb 1, 2009)

I guarantee Nakai will be serialized by the end of the manga.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 1, 2009)

This manga is crazy


----------



## blue berry (Feb 2, 2009)

Naruto used to be my favourite manga, now its Bakuman


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2009)

Manga bout battle manga > battle manga.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

.. and the plot thickens.


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 3, 2009)

who could expect that a series about young ambitious mangaka could be so interesting and fun to red Dx


----------



## Cinna (Feb 3, 2009)

fiddler said:


> who could expect that a series about young ambitious mangaka could be so interesting and fun to red Dx



yea  can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Felix (Feb 6, 2009)

Loving how they are using the Manga to pass on their message about the current Jump state


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm starting to think this whole manga is nothing but a giant satire.


----------



## Felix (Feb 6, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'm starting to think this whole manga is nothing but a giant satire.



And the bad part?
Dantes' Inferno was also a satire


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a really good time reading this chapter, I loved it when Nakai went '...Um' and the three of them were like 'HAI? ' all together 

Next chapter should be good, and we should see the epic return of Mr. Gar, as he is ploughing through Miyoshi's pussy :ho


----------



## Cinna (Feb 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> Loving how they are using the Manga to pass on their message about the current Jump state


 Yeah it's kind of cool how they're letting their fans know how manga and jump work through the characters. Intelligent work if you ask me.


----------



## The Imp (Feb 6, 2009)

To Love Ru 

Pretty good chapter. It was fun to read and all this info on jump and the manga world is making me more interested every chapter.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 6, 2009)

This manga just got a one way ticket to it's end...

and I don't mean it'll end anytime soon... no no...

 I mean that it's going to cruise around the world until it feels like it


----------



## blue berry (Feb 6, 2009)

I predict: 

Saiko gets serialised 
Theres a ranking fight between Saiko and Eiji 
Eiji wins, therefore can take away the manga he dislikes
Which is Saiko's

Eiji > Saiko > Drama


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 6, 2009)

lol To Love Ru.

I feel Fukuda on that, especially the volume versions.

FUKUDA FOR JUMP PRESIDENT!


----------



## blue berry (Feb 6, 2009)

I kinda thought the bit about the front to back and kids putting questionaires in was kinda obvious about jump though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 6, 2009)

So they like To Love-Ru huh?   Well this manga just jumped up a few notches on my favoritises!  

And their talk on improving Shonen Jump, makes me think this is their way of voicing their ideas to the public.


However, what hits home for me is how they said how mangka's stories typically originate in their youths.   And that's exactly what's happened with me.   But instead of being a mangka or a comic artist, I'm walking the path of the novelist.

Anyhow, it seems like Mashiro's manga is going to originate in the past.  So we finally might be getting to the real story.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 6, 2009)

> However, what hits home for me is how they said how mangka's stories typically originate in their youths.



it was stupid of him not to realize such an obvious thing from the start but at least he will most likely get serialized soon with a mainstream manga


----------



## Altron (Feb 7, 2009)

I enjoyed the latest chapter, and i also agree that sometimes your best ideas can come from your past and actually help you out in your current situation.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 7, 2009)

Fukuda mentioned Is and To Love Ru? He jumped up a few notches in my book. 

This chapter was very entertaining. I REALLY hate Eiji's editor though.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 7, 2009)

What a daring chapter to published..

Wont the Jump got angry with that kind of comment?


----------



## Batman (Feb 7, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> What a daring chapter to published..
> 
> Wont the Jump got angry with that kind of comment?



I doubt it. If anything they probably find it funny. This manga must be full to bursting with inside jokes.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 7, 2009)

There's probably stuff in it that we've not even noticed yet that Jump employees are pissing themselves over


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 7, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> What a daring chapter to published..
> 
> Wont the Jump got angry with that kind of comment?



The editing departement wouldn't have let it go into the press if they got angry.

And since we've got to see this chapter, I'd say they weren't angry. Maybe they were even happy about it ! 

Maybe this manga is even preparing the magazine's readers for a revolution ! The idea of Fukuda's getting real !

Fuck ! I'm getting carried away too !!


----------



## Austeria (Feb 7, 2009)

FUKUDA. 

Exactly my sentiments. I'm glad Tsugumi had the guts to make Fukuda say something like that. It's been bothering me for a while since a couple of my favourite series were cancelled by Jump despite their interesting premise.  In Jump, you can say it's popularity > quality, even though new series can't exactly grab the attention of readers immediately. That's unfair, as Fukuda said.

Also, he loves To Love Ru and idol colour spreads? 

Maybe he's gonna be a popular ecchi mangaka? 

BTW does anybody have the latest ranking for Jump?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 7, 2009)

This chapter was awesome.

I love how he threw out I''s, ichigo 100% and to-love-ru since I read the first 2 and am up to date with the latter and I enjoyed all 3 very very much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2009)

Smoke said:


> This chapter was awesome.
> 
> I love how he threw out I''s, *ichigo 100% and to-love-ru* since I read the first 2 and am up to date with the latter and I enjoyed all 3 very very much.



I as well. Ichigo 100% is still to this day one of my favorite manga series. And while I like To Love Ru, lately has gotten a bit predictable. I've never read I's but I have watched both OVA series. 


I'm still shocked to hear that's Fukuda's favorite though :S


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 7, 2009)

This chapter was awesome

I seriously loled when Fukuda said his favorite series was To Love-Ru. And everything else he said, I've thought about things like the order of the series and how everything in Jump seems to imply that popularity is everything to them and quality doesn't really matter... I'm glad to see that addressed here, it's like every chapter they tell us something new about the manga industry I love it =]

I want my Shujin now though


----------



## blue berry (Feb 7, 2009)

My favourite jump series besides Naruto and Bakuman was Pretty Face. 

Latest rankings? 

Bangai Special Saint Valentine
Naruto (Cover + Color)
One Piece
Gintama
Toriko
Kuroko
Bleach (Color)
Bakuman
Bokke-san
Reborn (Color)
Sket Dance
Eyeshield 21
Kouhei Fujino / Buchikamashi (Color)
Psyren
Inumaru
To Love
Kochikame
Nurarihyon
Neuro
Meister
Asklepios (End)
Jaguar

Bakuman is usually 3rd or 6th. Asklepios failed to get into the spotlight. Kochikame's been in for years, and Jaguar doesn't get ranked anyway cause it has good volume sales but unpopular in jump.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 7, 2009)

great chapter, i do agree though the way they based on the TOC and all that other stuff; im sure there have been many great manga alot better than what we have now that didnt see the light of day because of this kind of system ; besides, you always save the best for last i like reading the crappy stuff first then the good stuff


----------



## Austeria (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm still upset about them cancelling Bellemonde Le Visiteur and Double Arts. 

What about Katekyo Hitman Reborn? How the hell did it survive with its first 60 chapters being random comedy fillers and crap? Honestly, the first signs of any plot only appeared in around Chapter 63, and now it's quite popular (and getting shitty, too >_>).

Can someone also tell me how Death Note did initially? Was it a big hit right off the bat or did it take its time to develop a big fanbase? I imagine that it was probably a cult hit at the start but with its popularity (anime, live action movies), it probably defined its own mainstream after some time. Just look at the various Death Note rip-offs. Lost+Brain, anyone? 

And I'm surprised at Gintama's popularity. It's a gag manga and I would've guessed it to be a cult hit if not for its massive popularity in Japan. Not that it's a bad thing. In fact, it should be more popular outside Japan considering its epicness and win.

The manga industry is indeed unpredictable. But I'm glad that Bakuman is doing great. It'd be super ironic if they end up getting cancelled lol.


----------



## Felix (Feb 7, 2009)

Austeria said:


> I'm still upset about them cancelling Bellemonde Le Visiteur and Double Arts.
> 
> What about Katekyo Hitman Reborn? How the hell did it survive with its first 60 chapters being random comedy fillers and crap? Honestly, the first signs of any plot only appeared in around Chapter 63, and now it's quite popular (and getting shitty, too >_>).
> 
> ...




It's a gag manga, but with a twist
It has plot intertwined with absolutely random moments


----------



## blue berry (Feb 7, 2009)

Remeber, these are THIS weeks rankings. I'm surprised with Toriko - its new (last year I think) and its so high up. I wish Pysren was in though.

I dunno how reborn made it through either - maybe it is the sheer shonen ai hints they drop, because 30% who read jump are girls. Anyway, I love the daily arc.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 7, 2009)

Austeria said:


> What about Katekyo Hitman Reborn? How the hell did it survive with its first 60 chapters being random comedy fillers and crap? Honestly, the first signs of any plot only appeared in around Chapter 63, and now it's quite popular (and getting shitty, too >_>)


Maybe because those 60 chapters were fun and entertaining. Slice of life doesn't equal crap you know...

At least I enjoyed them and the latest chapters as well.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 7, 2009)

I think the format of it is retarded. Someone who's a fan of cliche shounen (what Jump is famous for) is gonna' get the magazine for One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, maybe Reborn!, Psyren, maybe even some others...and when their respective mangaka are done playing video games, Hunter x Hunter, D.Gray-man...

Yet you can only rank your top three. That's gotta' suck. And obviously it's easier to rank the Trinity over Psyren or Asklepios when both plots are still underway and are too young to play with the big boys...

Off-topic, fuck me: As for Reborn!, I liked the first year+ of nonsense because it was cute and funny. It started to get boring, but there were always chapters that were just too funny to stop reading, like when they went bowling with Longchamp, or Haru or Lambo shenanigans. The Rokudou Mukuro Arc was okay, I only really liked seeing Tsuna be badass. I loved the Vongola Rings Arc, but this future arc has gone on too long and it's gotten kinda' dumb. I pray that rings and boxes don't end up being universal weapons in the real future to come. Despite all this, I used to love Reborn! and I remember promoting it to try to get it as popular as D.Gray-man was... But it's become too popular. People actually think it's better than One Piece and Hunter x Hunter. ._.; The shounen world be damned.

Which reminds me: is it just me, or does Reborn! and Psyren look a lot like Bleach (art)?  Psyren looks a little different, but I always thought Reborn! was drawn by a female Kubo ('lo and beyold, the mangaka is a girl).


----------



## Austeria (Feb 7, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I think the format of it is retarded. Someone who's a fan of cliche shounen (what Jump is famous for) is gonna' get the magazine for One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, maybe Reborn!, Psyren, maybe even some others...and when their respective mangaka are done playing video games, Hunter x Hunter, D.Gray-man...
> 
> Yet you can only rank your top three. That's gotta' suck. And obviously it's easier to rank the Trinity over Psyren or Asklepios when both plots are still underway and are too young to play with the big boys...


Another flaw of the questionnaire. Honestly, why would people vote for One Piece, Naruto or Bleach? They would NEVER get cancelled, let's face it. And getting high ratings would only make those manga suck over time (I can't speak for OP but this is evident in Naruto and Bleach), as it would give the mangakas a sense of security and a license to slack.



> Off-topic, fuck me: As for Reborn!, I liked the first year+ of nonsense because it was cute and funny. It started to get boring, but there were always chapters that were just too funny to stop reading, like when they went bowling with Longchamp, or Haru or Lambo shenanigans.


Don't even remind me that the character called "Longchamp" exists.  Single worst character in Reborn IMO.



> The Rokudou Mukuro Arc was okay, I only really liked seeing Tsuna be badass. I loved the Vongola Rings Arc, but this future arc has gone on too long and it's gotten kinda' dumb. I pray that rings and boxes don't end up being universal weapons in the real future to come. Despite all this, I used to love Reborn! and I remember promoting it to try to get it as popular as D.Gray-man was... But it's become too popular. People actually think it's better than One Piece and Hunter x Hunter. ._.; The shounen world be damned.


Yes. See how this works? Constant popularity = security = mangaka slacking = crappy story. Reborn is now all Pokemon. Frankly, I stopped reading it and only occassionally come back for the Varia.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

im another person who actually liked the first chapters of reborn, then the rokudo arc kicked ass, and the ring tourney was awesome; it wasnt till the whole millfore thing that i though it started getting stale, but it looks like its picking up again

although yea i did like double arts and was suprised it got cancelled, it seemed original enough yet cliched enough to keep everyone happy

and gintama kicks ass, and sayonara zetsubo sensei is another gag manga that i think is pretty great


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 8, 2009)

The Future Arc started off good. Its just that it has dragged on in some aspects. I honestly think it was fine until the attack on the base which has just ended. Hopefully it picks up now.

I also like what Bakuman has done in this chapter about saying whats wrong with jump. Fukuda is awesome for everything he said in this chapter. Voting for everything in the trinity really does seem stupid to me. Especially when 2/3rds of it has only continued to get worse.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 8, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> My favourite jump series besides Naruto and Bakuman was *Pretty Face.*
> 
> Latest rankings?
> 
> ...




Pretty face was pretty cool especially since i don't recall it having a drop in quallity through it.
Personally I liked Mx0 more, but Mx0 had some chapters that were really blant :/

Hopefully the author will have something good comming including even more lies and luck.


----------



## blue berry (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah, Pretty Face has always had a special spot in my heart  

Its one of those stories that I would love to read in a novel.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 12, 2009)

in the bleach manga section it was mentioned Kubo recently said something about Bakuman, anyone get the translation of what he said?


----------



## Austeria (Feb 13, 2009)

Grandia said:


> in the bleach manga section it was mentioned Kubo recently said something about Bakuman, anyone get the translation of what he said?


I looked around and it seems like people from various sites just didn't bother with the Bakuman part. >_>

But I really want to know!


----------



## E (Feb 13, 2009)

chapter 24 was friggen great 

it just ...idk how to explain 


but it was friggen good


----------



## BVB (Feb 13, 2009)

bakuman delivers good stuff.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2009)

Where's mah new chapter?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 14, 2009)

We shall raise hell until somebody releases the new chapter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2009)

I also want my epic weekly dosage of Bakuman!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 14, 2009)

Have anyone "read" the RAW of chapter 25?

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Mashiro made a detective Manga when he was younger~


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



:amazed Have Takagi and Saiko had a proper fall out? Looks that way from the raw

Miyoshi and Azuki both look hawt pek


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 14, 2009)

Osiris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like they have a little argument, but by the end of the chapter it looks to be back to "serious buisness".


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2009)

Manga is serious business


----------



## Mai♥ (Feb 14, 2009)

I like all the chapters of Bakuman  Chapter 25 seems to be a taking a while though. Oh well.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Feb 14, 2009)

Havent you heard there no chapter this week, i am not joking seriously there isn't a chapter this week o.o


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2009)

^Where'd you hear that?  It'd be odd since there was a Jump this week.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> Havent you heard there no chapter this week, i am not joking seriously there isn't a chapter this week o.o



Considering I have read the raw and even commented on it, your information fails you


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Feb 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awww, they had the same idea. How cute!


----------



## fxu (Feb 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a pretty lame twist.

It left a bad taste in my mouth... I see what Ohba was trying to do, but it wasn't done right :\ I don't know how it could be improved...

I love Miyoshi's boobs... gawd I gotta go watch some porn now.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2009)

i liked the chapter.

didn't love it like the other chapters, but provided a little side romance drama or even a future conflict to this story.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 14, 2009)

fxu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only her face looked a bit better, something about the mouth and the eyes combination hits the off button in my case.

Decent chapter, though nothing mindblowing


----------



## Austeria (Feb 14, 2009)

It was a pretty low-key chapter, considering how AWESOME the past few chapters have been, with Eiji, Fukuda, and Nakai.

But this is a good set up for a new beginning, hopefully starting the next chapter where something big will happen. I just knew doing a battle manga isn't Takagi's thing. He's an intelligent writer not a traditional shonen mangaka. He shouldn't be focusing on doing things that aren't his strength.


----------



## BVB (Feb 14, 2009)

Detective Conan made by Bakuman


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2009)

Whoa ho ho, conflict.  I like.  Also, it's nice to get some insight into Azuki from time to time.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 14, 2009)

So was that Takagi's brother picking up their manga?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought it was Miyoshi's


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 15, 2009)

I could've easily misread it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 15, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> So was that Takagi's brother picking up their manga?



That's Mashiro's mother.  

Gamahiro


Anyhow, funny Miyoshi putting the moves on Takagi.  But for a moment I thought he wasn't doing the name and really was doing her stories.  But glad at the end Mashiro and Takagi were on the same page, they are going to develop a Detective Manga.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 15, 2009)

holy crap shujin is a psychic! saiko should just hang himself and die, shujin doesn't need him for anything except for drawing his ideas but then again eiji might be able to cover that himself.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2009)

I rather liked this chapter. Especially Takagi telling telling Saiko that he is the weird one when it comes to relationships.  

Saiko really did get on my nerves in this chapter with him bugging Takagi about the name. I must say that its pretty incredible that they both were deciding on doing the detective manga. XD


----------



## Suzumebachi (Feb 15, 2009)

This has grown on me.

This ridiculous ridiculous manga is actually getting interesting to me.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2009)

^Well in some cases it's good for expectations to be nil or low.


----------



## Cinna (Feb 15, 2009)

good chapter! i lover were its currently going. both of them feel forced to do battle manga by the other without knowing that they both want to do mystery. lack of communication if you as me. but they know eachother better than theyre aware of 

takagi shouldnt have been so hard on saiko. he knows saiko thinks different.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 15, 2009)

Good chapter.



Saiko turned into Eiji, huh?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 15, 2009)

Reading the raw I actually thought it *was* Eiji


----------



## Cinna (Feb 15, 2009)

Mammon said:


> Good chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> Saiko turned into Eiji, huh?



true that 
i guess he learned a bunch of things from eiji.


----------



## hazashi (Feb 15, 2009)

detectives huh?
L was a detective, will they create something like death note like in real life? xD


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 15, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> I rather liked this chapter. Especially Takagi telling telling Saiko that he is the weird one when it comes to relationships.
> 
> Saiko really did get on my nerves in this chapter with him bugging Takagi about the name. I must say that its pretty incredible that they both were deciding on doing the detective manga. XD



Love that part when he told Mashiro he's the weird one when it comes to relationships. Really would love to see both Azuki and Mashiro "relationship" to crash and burn, the whole "let's stay away till our dreams come true!" makes me lol. 

While Mashiro is just busy emailing Azuki, Takagi is already in his girlfriends house and room it's only a matter of time before he taps it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 15, 2009)

Well from the look on Miyoshi's face, and the fact she brought Takagi into her empty house.  She sure did want some one-on-one time.


----------



## BVB (Feb 15, 2009)

Takagi is the pimp of Bakuman. 

while saiko mails his love, he actually will tap his g/f


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't see why Saiko is getting a lot of hate in regards to the way he's been treating Takagi.  I mean, he spent all that time convincing Saiko to run off with him to create a manga, and then barely shows any effort to help (even though he seems to be now).  From his perspective, Saiko has the right to be at least a little pissed off IMO.


----------



## Cinna (Feb 15, 2009)

hazashi said:


> detectives huh?
> L was a detective, will they create something like death note like in real life? xD



Thats what I thought when I read that part aswell. Could Bakuman be a little autobiographic?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> I don't see why Saiko is getting a lot of hate in regards to the way he's been treating Takagi.  I mean, he spent all that time convincing Saiko to run off with him to create a manga, and then barely shows any effort to help (even though he seems to be now).  From his perspective, Saiko has the right to be at least a little pissed off IMO.



The only problem i have with saiko, is that he seems to have trust issues, but even that could be from all the stress hes dealing with.

Where takagi, after a long day of manga working, can relax with his totally hot girlfriend, saiko has a phone.

The situation with saiko's gf actually BRINGS him stress, so thats a problem, that and he's been working more in general than takagi.

But im looking forward to the whole. "OMG YOU WERE WRITING/DRAWING A DETECTIVE MANGA!!!"

Synergy at it's finest


----------



## Austeria (Feb 15, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> I don't see why Saiko is getting a lot of hate in regards to the way he's been treating Takagi.  I mean, he spent all that time convincing Saiko to run off with him to create a manga, and then barely shows any effort to help (even though he seems to be now).  From his perspective, Saiko has the right to be at least a little pissed off IMO.


I don't understand why people would label Shujin as irresponsible. He's a writer having a _writer's block_. Writing stuff isn't going to help him at all, unlike how drawing stuff really helps Saiko improve his drawings. So while Saiko continues to practice his drawing, Shujin is doing what he can by relaxing, taking his mind off the problem, and broadening his horizon by experimenting with a different kind of writing and just improving his mood in general. Shujin has the skills, he just doesn't have the right idea right now. And a good inspiration doesn't come just like that. Sometimes one just needs to wait.

And right now he is proving that yes, Saiko's wait wasn't for nothing.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> I don't see why Saiko is getting a lot of hate in regards to the way he's been treating Takagi.  I mean, he spent all that time convincing Saiko to run off with him to create a manga, and then barely shows any effort to help (even though he seems to be now).  From his perspective, Saiko has the right to be at least a little pissed off IMO.



Cockblocking isn't cool, especially after all Shuujin's done for Saiko, he needs to give him a chance to enjoy himself.  Shuujin's been good for his word so Saiko really needs to chill out and live his life.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Cockblocking isn't cool, especially after all Shuujin's done for Saiko, he needs to give him a chance to enjoy himself.  Shuujin's been good for his word so Saiko really needs to chill out and live his life.



Ha when the guy has a steady girlfriend its not really cockblocking. Saiko is just worried that shuujin is becoming whipped haha.

But i can see where both sides are coming from. Especially saiko, who has got to be so tightly wound he can barely breathe at this point due to the whole phones only thing.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been asking myself, would Bakuman, the manga itself, do well as an anime ? It seems pretty popular, so I'm not excluding a TV adaptation.

I think I'd prefer a RL Drama, with animated parts when they talk about the stories and characters. Would be funny.

Your take on this, guys ?


----------



## Shai (Feb 16, 2009)

T4R0K said:


> I've been asking myself, would Bakuman, the manga itself, do well as an anime ? It seems pretty popular, so I'm not excluding a TV adaptation.
> 
> I think I'd prefer a RL Drama, with animated parts when they talk about the stories and characters. Would be funny.
> 
> Your take on this, guys ?



I was thinking about this the other day, i'd love to see an anime adaption.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2009)

I feel like they would screw it up though.

The pacing for bakuman seems kind of unique, and theres not a lot of action going on. Was there ever a beck anime? I think it would be sort of like that.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 16, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Was there ever a beck anime?


Yes. **


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2009)

How was it?  Because i can see the style, or the pacing at least to be kind of similar. 

Seeing as they are both "real life" shounen, and the stories arent anything out of this world, ya know?

So if they didnt get the anime just right it would probably just be really boring.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 16, 2009)

Na, it wouldn't be any different than these other school-life animes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2009)

What are some successful school life animes that are similar to bakuman?
-set in reality (no vampires/magic/whatever)
-Romance is in the background
-goal is something passive and very non actiony.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 16, 2009)

Its not set in school and I'm not quite sure how successful it is, but there is this anime called REC about a voice actress which I felt was well executed.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 17, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> Its not set in school and I'm not quite sure how successful it is, but there is this anime called REC about a voice actress which I felt was well executed.



Only 12 episodes, all very short, and that covered only some aspects.

It was underated, but I loved it...


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea, the only reason I thought of REC was because of its timeline and how she went from an unknown to relatively successful voice actress.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 17, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Cockblocking isn't cool


----------



## blue berry (Feb 18, 2009)

Theres no bakuman this week. 

;o; Gyah! They were absent from the WSJ rankings, so they must be taking a break.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 18, 2009)

no ................


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 18, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Worst........week............ever.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 18, 2009)

I will only believe it when I see it!

If this is true, I think we should all declare holy war on Jump


----------



## Austeria (Feb 18, 2009)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE. 

Noo. It's the only ongoing Jump series that I truly anticipate.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 18, 2009)

I was just reading over some older chapters (looking for some funny pics to make a sig) and in Chapter 14, Miyoshi not only says 'I want them to go out on at least one date before she (Azuki) moves (which never happened)', but also that 'their dreams shouldn't matter if they love each other'.

Just interesting stuff to look back on really. She's portrayed as a bit of an airhead but she knows her stuff


----------



## Austeria (Feb 18, 2009)

Osiris said:


> I was just reading over some older chapters (looking for some funny pics to make a sig) and in Chapter 14, Miyoshi not only says 'I want them to go out on at least one date before she (Azuki) moves (which never happened)', but also that 'their dreams shouldn't matter if they love each other'.
> 
> Just interesting stuff to look back on really. She's portrayed as a bit of an airhead but she knows her stuff


I like Miyoshi better than Azuki. More sensible, more realistic, more proactive in her relationship, and more relatable too.

Though I still want mah Iwase.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 18, 2009)

She's only been mentioned in like two chapters, but just like Fukuda she's bound to come back into the plot eventually 

We're on chapter 25 now, I've a feeling that even by the time you double that and we're on chapter 50 things will be a hell of a lot different. You've only got to look at what's happened since the beginning. I'm also anticipating a female mangaka coming along sooner or later too


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2009)

Austeria said:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE.
> 
> Noo. It's the only ongoing Jump series that I truly anticipate.



Agreed (+Psyren). ES21 has sadly dipped in quality since the world arc started, sucks inagaki is being rushed to finish it.

Ive lost interest in KHR recently as well.

and the others...meh.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2009)

Osiris said:


> She's only been mentioned in like two chapters, but just like Fukuda she's bound to come back into the plot eventually
> 
> We're on chapter 25 now, I've a feeling that even by the time you double that and we're on chapter 50 things will be a hell of a lot different. You've only got to look at what's happened since the beginning. I'm also anticipating a female mangaka coming along sooner or later too



Do any of you think that they managed to perfectly cram a bunch of story telling into only 25 chapters? But it comes off as perfectly paced, and not rushed at all?

I reread it recently, and its crazy how much has happened since just 25 chapters ago.


EDIT: Miyoshi is hotter than azuki in every way. Spunky girls > shy girls (In more ways than one )

EDIT part deux: although the shy ones can surprise you sometimes....

EDIT part trois: Just wanted to say that miyoshi is one of the few anime/manga females i genuinely really like as characters. Off the top of my head...Emily, Miyoshi, Riza, Tokine...i think thats it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no ................



I change my mind
I think i can live with one week hiatus


----------



## The Imp (Feb 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I change my mind
> I think i can live with one week hiatus



your a HxH tard, of course you can live with a 1 week hiatus


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> your a HxH tard, of course you can live with a 1 week hiatus



True that. HxH fans are fucking manga *camels*.


----------



## blue berry (Feb 19, 2009)

Well,with jump, approx. every 3 - 4 months one manga has a break, or around 15 - 20 chapters then break. So its Bakuman's time


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> your a HxH tard, of course you can live with a 1 week hiatus




make it 2 years 
1 week is for Pussies


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't wanna be a pussy


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 19, 2009)

A one-week break is nothing, at least it's never gonna be canceled for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BVB (Feb 19, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> Theres no bakuman this week.
> 
> ;o; Gyah! They were absent from the WSJ rankings, so they must be taking a break.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Feb 19, 2009)

hmm? I saw the ranking wednesday. Bakuman was in it 0___o' (it was rather low...9th position or something)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2009)

That's halfway, there's roughly 18 or so titles in Jump, plus it tends to come around the number 5 mark. It was probably just a bad week compared to the other Jump titles, remember that those poll ratings are for the chapters that came out 8 weeks ago, and a LOT has happened even since then.


----------



## Cinna (Feb 19, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> True that. HxH fans are fucking manga *camels*.



 at manga camels!

But it's a pitty they have to go on a haitus  I was looking foward to the next chapter!


----------



## Felix (Feb 19, 2009)

Bakuman was in last weeks rating
There was no notice about it missing this week.

Where are you guys getting this information?


----------



## BVB (Feb 19, 2009)

Felix said:


> Bakuman was in last weeks rating
> There was no notice about it missing this week.
> 
> Where are you guys getting this information?



someone said it.. and if it's true... ::::


----------



## blue berry (Feb 19, 2009)

The post rankings, which pages get colour each week, etc.

They must of added Bakuman in later as an edit, because it difently wasn't there when I checked the rankings.


----------



## Austeria (Feb 20, 2009)

Bakuman 26 RAW

*Spoiler*: _Summary & comments_ 





> じゃあ、手元に無いんで記憶で書くから簡単に。
> K, I don't have it off hand so I'm gonna write simply from memory.
> 
> ９月１日、朝。登校前に会うサイコーとシュウジン、
> ...


NOOO.  Why, Shujin, why?

I am totally with Saiko on this: _I don't get it_. Shujin's been working hard too, so it's really weird for him to just give up like this.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmm, I'll have to read a proper translation tomorrow to understand fully, obviously, but 


*Spoiler*: __ 



it looks like things won't be so bad. Saiko has a multi-flashback at the end of the chapter and I think he's upset himself that the duo has split up.

Also, there are LOADS of Naruto pics in this chapter! Also interesting how Saiko has once again had a flashback of seeing the TakagixMiyoshi (double Pantsu shot!) kiss again in his head! That must have really, really got to him. He's taking a very feminine view on Takagi's relationship, though. Normally with guys, when one of your buddies gets some pussy you're delighted for them, and normally girls get jealous and want some themselves.

I'm also *really* interested in what that one panel with Azuki is all about. It's a fairly old pic they used of her as well. Her hair looks longer and more beautiful now pek

Strange


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2009)

Saiko's starting to go Simon on us from when he saw Kamina and Yoko kiss, hope Shuujin doesn't pay for it like Kamina did


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 20, 2009)

That would *really* make me declare holy war on Jump if Takagi went out before his time


----------



## Austeria (Feb 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Saiko's starting to go Simon on us from when he saw Kamina and Yoko kiss, hope Shuujin doesn't pay for it like Kamina did


Don't jinx it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2009)

Hattori's gonna help get them back together :ho


----------



## blue berry (Feb 20, 2009)

@Royaldevi1. 

That sounded Yaoi-ey to me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> @Royaldevi1.
> 
> That sounded Yaoi-ey to me.



But of course, despite Miyoshi's hottness this series is a yaoi fangirl magnet. I'm sure one of them is already writing fanfiction where they kiss and make up, literally  

horrifying, I know


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2009)

PANTY SHOT


*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe they shouldn't work together all of the time, but simply sometimes.  That way, they can combine their two good ideas and they won't get tired of one another and Shuujin can get some


----------



## Ral (Feb 20, 2009)

I love the manga.

Making manga in a manga is just way too epic. 

I'm on my way to catching up to the manga. :3


----------



## Cipher (Feb 21, 2009)

hehe.  Hattori just went way up in my book.  Very clever.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2009)

If this doesn't make MotM for March something's wrong.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2009)

hattori is a wily one , although personally if they had to go alone i think it would be easier for mashiro (i think its hard to draw well , and you can get a good idea by luck), although if they worked with someone else it would be easier for takagi (however, artist are probably not hard to comeby so this would favor him)


----------



## Cinna (Feb 21, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Hattori's gonna help get them back together :ho





And I can't wait!


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 21, 2009)

Cipher said:


> hehe.  Hattori just went way up in my book.  Very clever.



what anime/game/manga/whatever is your sig from?:amazed


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2009)

and the editor is the real hero of this and next weeks chapter


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. That was a nice job from the editor.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they let them become the Beatles before they do the break-up thing. Wow what an old reference.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, Hattori pwned this chapter.

Im going to lol when he puts them into the same room and is basically sets them straight since they completed each other's manga.

And lol at takagi and saiko being like a couple.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, it looks something like that.   I'm expecting this to happen next week:

Hattori goes up to Shujin and looks over the script, "Hey, this is great! I got just the artist that's perfect for the job!   Wait here while I get him."

Shujin, "Okay"

Hattori goes into the other room, "Sorry that I kept you waiting."  Looks over the drawings.  "I know a great writer that be perfect for you!  Come with me!"

They enter the room, Shujin and Saiko see each other:   

Hattori explains the funny coincidence and so begins their new endeavor.



BTW, I'm surprised that fat, annoying prick got into Shueshia.   I thought it was ironic that he needed an artist to do his story.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 21, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, it looks something like that.   I'm expecting this to happen next week:
> 
> Hattori goes up to Shujin and looks over the script, "Hey, this is great! I got just the artist that's perfect for the job!   Wait here while I get him."
> 
> ...



No way.  That would be far too cheesy/corny/cliche to even consider.  I'd expect him to act as a middleman keeping things secret from one another.  Either he'd tell Shujin to give him the ideas and then he secretly gives it to Saiko.  And then they eventually find out, either through Shujin recognizing his style or vice versa.  Or just having them develop ideas and share them with each other as a go betweener until they want to meet the other.

I can't see him just bringing them into a meeting together.  Especially given how he's kept it a secret in the last chapter.


----------



## scaramanga (Feb 21, 2009)

Hattori is fakken awesome
And Saiko...


----------



## Cipher (Feb 21, 2009)

8ghosts said:


> what anime/game/manga/whatever is your sig from?:amazed



The anime Baccano!.  It's great, you should watch it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 22, 2009)

Bakuman forever 

They should seriously make an anime of this in like August or September  There's so much stuff going on in each chapter they could do one chapter an ep and it'd be epic :ho But obviously 2 chapters every ep would be epic pacing


----------



## blue berry (Feb 23, 2009)

Then we can have Bakuman fillerz


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 23, 2009)

Bakuman fillerz would be epic because they could use parody characters of real people in the manga/anime business


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind fillers in Bakuman.  I usually don't in shounen slice-of-life.


----------



## blue berry (Feb 24, 2009)

Then they can get sucked into WSJ... then after a 6 month arc of that, they lose their memory. 
Excellent fillerz


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2009)

PDQ said:


> No way.  That would be far too cheesy/corny/cliche to even consider.  I'd expect him to act as a middleman keeping things secret from one another.  Either he'd tell Shujin to give him the ideas and then he secretly gives it to Saiko.  And then they eventually find out, either through Shujin recognizing his style or vice versa.  Or just having them develop ideas and share them with each other as a go betweener until they want to meet the other.\


But half of this series is cheesy/corny


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 24, 2009)

Hahaha, just read this series. It's pretty interesting to read a manga about mangakas

Also

*Spoiler*: __ 





This is why women should stay in the kitchen


----------



## Naruto San (Feb 25, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Hahaha, just read this series. It's pretty interesting to read a manga about mangakas
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



Dont cwy.. "Men have dreams that women can't understand," but "Women have dreams, but men don't understand women".. slice of life


----------



## taboo (Feb 25, 2009)

they should just make an anime about eiji and it would be the best thing ever


----------



## blue berry (Feb 25, 2009)

I second that SO FUCKING BADLY.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 26, 2009)

Bakuman needs you!


----------



## PDQ (Feb 27, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> But half of this series is cheesy/corny



Sorry, I meant it's too straightforward.  I think the series is often anything but.  I mean with the main character joining his rival mangaka to be his illustrator and even helping him with ideas, and then breaking up with his teammate and changing genres, those are relatively out of the ordinary twists.

If this manga was that straight forward, the main characters would've stayed pure rivals with their rival and then when they became good, the rival's spot at #1 would allow him to cancel their series and they'd have to fight to get it back to #1 to keep it.


----------



## Austeria (Feb 27, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Bakuman needs you!


Voted.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 27, 2009)

PDQ said:


> Sorry, I meant it's too straightforward.  I think the series is often anything but.  I mean with the main character joining his rival mangaka to be his illustrator and even helping him with ideas, and then breaking up with his teammate and changing genres, those are relatively out of the ordinary twists.



I dunno, I think a few people here called Saiko becoming Eiji's assistant the moment the two met face to face.


----------



## taboo (Feb 27, 2009)

has this been posted yet


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2009)

taboo said:


> has this been posted yet


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2009)

That was an epic video, did it win the contest?

Are this week's spoilers out yet?


----------



## Naruto San (Feb 27, 2009)

Bakuman 27 is out.. time to die mr. Hattori !!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 My initial theory was off, but I like where this is going


----------



## Batman (Feb 27, 2009)

That was kind of a waste of a few chapters in my opinion.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 27, 2009)

^ I agree.


----------



## Mai♥ (Feb 27, 2009)

taboo said:


> has this been posted yet


----------



## Felix (Feb 27, 2009)

So they are going to write Mystery
Which makes me think. Why did we get all that "The Mainstream manga character is exactly like CROWS"

It felt like something was coming up, a rivalry. Now they end up going completely opposite pathways


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2009)

Never get tired of Miyoshi panty shots  I'm glad to see the bromance feeling back in action but why do they work against their editor so much?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 27, 2009)

Because they're just too awesome for him, and they've realised that. 

Right at the end, Saiko got his phone out and I was expecting some sort of epic TTGL 'take a level in confidence' and actually CALL Miho and tell her what was going on, but he still went and texted her. Sometimes my mates have called me when I've been in college and I've just walked straight out of the class to have a chat with them about nothing over the phone, surely if these two _love_ each other so much they could sacrifice a little too?


----------



## Austeria (Feb 27, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Because they're just too awesome for him, and they've realised that.
> 
> Right at the end, Saiko got his phone out and I was expecting some sort of epic TTGL 'take a level in confidence' and actually CALL Miho and tell her what was going on, but he still went and texted her. Sometimes my mates have called me when I've been in college and I've just walked straight out of the class to have a chat with them about nothing over the phone, surely if these two _love_ each other so much they could sacrifice a little too?


They promised to not speak with each other until their dreams have been realized though. Which is stupid IMO.

I'm glad Shujin and Saiko are back together again. And Fukuda and Nakai are trying hard too! pek


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 27, 2009)

The editor had to know they wouldn't be able to keep that secret. He probably made that request to raise the tension on Takagi so he would spill.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2009)

Hah, they should just fucking tell Hattori why they are trying to be serialized before graduating high school. Maybe then he will see why Saiko can be such an impatient idiot at times. 

Nice to see Takagi and Saiko back together though.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 27, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> I hope Miho gets some development, she's so boring and unreal.



To be fair, she's very cute, but when in all the last chapters she is basically standing/sitting there doing nothing with that  face.

I bet she'd be a right star fish fuck. Saiko'd be ready to jam his junk in her trunk and she'd just be lying there taking it 

I demand more sexorz in Bakuman! :WOW


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Hah, they should just fucking tell Hattori why they are trying to be serialized before graduating high school. Maybe then he will see why Saiko can be such an impatient idiot at times.
> 
> Nice to see Takagi and Saiko back together though.



Now that I think about it, they haven't let him in on the plan have they?


----------



## taboo (Feb 27, 2009)

I just want to see more Eiji

best character


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Now that I think about it, they haven't let him in on the plan have they?



Nope, not at all. He is in the dark about this and probably just views them as hot-blooded and stubborn kids. Although they obviously have potential as a team.


----------



## Narutimate Hero (Feb 28, 2009)

Fukuda is by far my favorite character. He has the perfect mix of arrogance and talent. It's such a pity that he's working with Eiji. I want him to leave and start a manga of his own.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 28, 2009)

I got a feeling Fukuda's story will get accepted and he becomes a mangka on his own, same with the other guy.  Which most likely "fires up" Saiko and Shujin to go for the gold.

Anyhow, good chapter.   Looks like we finally getting to the core of the story:  their manga.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I got a feeling Fukuda's story will get accepted and he becomes a mangka on his own, same with the other guy.  Which most likely "fires up" Saiko and Shujin to go for the gold.
> 
> Anyhow, good chapter.   Looks like we finally getting to the core of the story:  their manga.



Fukuda will definitely be one of the other rivals. Maybe even nakai, i really hope he becomes a mangaka to compete with ashirogi.

But this chapter was awesome. Lol bromance.


----------



## Hope (Feb 28, 2009)

Good chapter.

Glad they kissed and made up.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2009)

Did not see this chapter coming .


----------



## The Imp (Feb 28, 2009)

I found the chapter boring.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 28, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Fukuda will definitely be one of the other rivals. Maybe even nakai, i really hope he becomes a mangaka to compete with ashirogi.



Even better, Nakai becomes the manga rival of the annoying fat kid.


----------



## Cinna (Mar 2, 2009)

Hope said:


> Good chapter.
> 
> Glad they kissed and made up.



This! 

You read Bakuman, Hope


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2009)

Am I carrying this subforum by myself?  Come on guys, post!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 3, 2009)

shit,my memory is bad
I dont remember anyone kissing


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2009)

Man, another great Chapter.  So full of lolz.  :rofl

And on top of that, we went though a half a year.   Looks like this Mystery Manga is definitely it!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2009)

The chapter was great indeed. Holy fuck @ all of those mystery materials Hattori sent them.


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2009)

another half year passed

and it seem they will have to work towards the summer for the 'future cup'

some heavy competition is coming up


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 7, 2009)

Do you think the writer of Bakuman actually projected himself as Mashiro Saiko in his manga? 

Because if I not mistaken, his usual battle-manga got cancelled (ala Ral Blue Dragon) while his detective /documentary /mysterious type is the one that brought him today at here.


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 7, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Do you think the writer of Bakuman actually projected himself as Mashiro Saiko in his manga?



I'm pretty sure Saiko and Takagi take a lot from the IRL mangaka and scenarist (Bakuman, afterall, is also made by a duo, lol).

I see now... If I want to make my own stuff, I gotta read and watch more carefully stuff of the matter at hand... Good, good !


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Mar 7, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Do you think the writer of Bakuman actually projected himself as Mashiro Saiko in his manga?
> 
> Because if I not mistaken, his usual battle-manga got cancelled (ala Ral Blue Dragon) while his detective /documentary /mysterious type is the one that brought him today at here.


Actually, he, Obata Takeshi was just an artist for blue dragon and Death Note someone else wrote it. The writer of Death note Ohba Tsugumi is the same one for Bakuman.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah
Ohba Tsugumi is a genius
if he did a battle manga,he will blow us away

and I hope that one day he will do one


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 7, 2009)

Writing a mystery. Oh how unpredictable Ohba...


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 7, 2009)

Good chapter. Can't wait untill next chapter with the competition that there going for.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 7, 2009)

Just posting to show off new username.

Badass is it not?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2009)

^Now just change the set


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 7, 2009)

No Eiji Avy's or Sigs to be found.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 3, 2009)

BACK FROM THE DEAD MO'FUCKA!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2009)

I like how people get fish-faced in times of comedy...except for Shuujin cause the guy is too pimp for that.  Look how he nonchalantly talks to other girls in front of his already hot one.

And wow, the year is already 2010.  Not only that but there was a special date for me in this chapter.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought azuki was really cool in this chapter. It makes sense for saiko to not want to talk about that kind of stuff with takagi, since he seems to be more business-like. 

And im REALLY glad that saiko didnt get jealous or anything like that.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 3, 2009)

Azuki is so weird she reminds me  the typical untouchable girl that no matter what you do she rejects you and she ends with a random jerk .

and yeah this post was based on real life ...T.T .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 3, 2009)

watching Shuujin and Miyoshi in the background was pretty funny; Hattori looks to be pretty anxious and lol at him going out to a 24hour bar.


----------



## Batman (Apr 3, 2009)

Azuki and Mashiro are idiots.  There I said it. Their "love story" is just plain annoying now.

Nice chapter though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 3, 2009)

I had to stop and collect myself after the pure exceptional that was the Crow coffee cup.

I also like the idea of a potential budding friendship between two Hattori's.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2009)

I had a feeling it would be a tie, but I wonder how the serialization meeting will go?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2009)

i could not stop laughing at the expression mashiro made, i m wondering how long it will take before they get the anime, and how far the series will go


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 4, 2009)

I really hope Bakuman gets animated soon; not sure if I want an original animated ending though.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh geez, their love story is so ridiculous I can't help but laugh at how retarded it all seems. I'm glad Miyoshi and Shuujin tell them they are weird on a regular basis. 

Once again, props to Eiji for calling it right. I wonder if they will choose Detective Trap and Kiyoshi Knight to serialize? I have my doubts about Nakai making it this time around.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish they'd just cut down on Azuki panels. >_>

Anyways, can't wait to see who's getting serialized. I couldn't care less about Nakai's work but I wish Fukuda'd get serialized. I liked his entry.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 4, 2009)

Austeria said:


> I wish they'd just cut down on Azuki panels. >_>
> 
> Anyways, can't wait to see who's getting serialized. I couldn't care less about Nakai's work but I wish Fukuda'd get serialized. I liked his entry.



Yea, i feel bad because i like nakai, but i think his manga is really really bad looking.

and as for azuki, normally she kind of bugs me because of her lack of characterness (like shes just...there.)

But i thought she was pretty cool in this chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sure with that HxH reference, they both will get serialized.



Fullmetalthis said:


> I really hope Bakuman gets animated soon; not sure if I want an original animated ending though.



It's still too early for them to animate this story, else they going to ruin it.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, they should wait til the manga is finished like they did with Death Note.  I can only assume that Bakuman will be more or less the same length as Death Note, so we're probably about 1/3 of the way finished with the story.  But then again, I have no evidence to back up this claim.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2009)

good chapter hope they get their detective manga serialized


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Akatora (Apr 5, 2009)

I feel quite convinced they ain't going to get serialized yet, the way Hatori asked the other editor to stand up for them even though he represent there opposition kinda imply it.
Also that way they'd have to come up with more stories instead of going with just this 1.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 6, 2009)

hey this wild idea came into my mind, just thort i'd share it:
what if the authors are using Bakuman to set up another manga they have in store, like they make that manga get published in Bakuman, so they authors make a whole new manga in real life of the ones that Saiko and Shujin are making in the manga. Wouldn't that be epic?

yeah its way too early to be serialised yet i wanna see Fukuda and Nakai published before them, i want them to be published last, but then again if they are published now the authors can show the hard work it takes or them getting cancelled would be a good plot. 

BTW do you think this manga will have a happy ending


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm almost 100% certain that Bakuman will have a happy ending.


----------



## Safeguard (Apr 6, 2009)

Bakuman is awesome. I've said it.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 10, 2009)

argh the wait is killing me; I must know if they got the nod for serialization.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2009)

Isn't the raw out yet?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2009)

i wonder when it will come out


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Isn't the raw out yet?





Naruto and Minato said:


> i wonder when it will come out



It's out at manga helpers.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> It's out at manga helpers.



thanks for the info


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2009)

Link please?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2009)

good chapter


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 10, 2009)

EPIC CLIFFHANGER! 

Lol at the Fukuda bashing saying 'he can wing it', THIS ENTIRE CHAPTER WAS WINGED!


----------



## Austeria (Apr 10, 2009)

ARG SUCH A BAD CLIFFHANGER. I WANT RESULTS NAO. 

lmao at them saying it looked like Fukuda winged it. I wish he could've heard them say it. Then again it probably wouldn't end pretty then.


----------



## 12456 (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn... Ohba sure knows how to string you along...


----------



## Aeon (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn, the entire chapter waiting for the results and we have to wait another week to actually get them...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2009)

Was anyone else reminded of how a law gets made in the U.S.?


----------



## Felix (Apr 10, 2009)

What a fucking huge cliffhanger. Shit, that was pure evil
I was agonizing as much as the characters


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Was anyone else reminded of how a law gets made in the U.S.?



Kind of. 

Miyoshi was wonderful in this chapter. Lol at bringing over Life.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2009)

Bringing over that ass is favor enough, I'd bet she'd be willing to dress in a french maid outfit while strutting around.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 10, 2009)

i never knew it was that intense. I like the little editor group though. They should show up more.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 10, 2009)

Dammit. I was hoping to find out this chapter.
Gotta wait another week


----------



## Inugami (Apr 10, 2009)

CLIFFH.....AAAANGEEEEER!!!!

I like the history of the new mistery character (Kazuya) hope we see more of him.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Was anyone else reminded of how a law gets made in the U.S.?



Well, no, but instead of asking you what you possibly meant by that, I'm going to ask: How do you think laws are made, Mider?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought it was a decent comparison.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2009)

God that was such a tease chapter .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2009)

C'mon we so knew they were going to hook us in and keep us hanging until next week


----------



## Batman (Apr 10, 2009)

Damnit!!!


----------



## Cipher (Apr 10, 2009)

I wonder...how do you become an editor for a mangaka?


----------



## Batman (Apr 10, 2009)

^ Apply at the company after college? Intership/assitant editor positions.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 10, 2009)

Yea, if u had seen Genshiken. They just sort of apply for it.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn I haven't seen such a big cliffhanger in a while

This is just evil


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 11, 2009)

there liked that Fairy manga better than Fukuda's and Ashirogi Muto's i think that Muto will get published last


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2009)

does the fat guy and chick group count as newbie or veteran?

cause they said 2 veteran 2 newbie


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2009)

bahh they kept us guessing


----------



## Unbelievable (Apr 11, 2009)

Seconded. 

Biggest. Cocktease. Ever.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 11, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> LoL. It's not _that _intense.  There's only two options, fail and try again later with another time skip or get serialized now.  Guess which one makes more sense?



Im talking about how serious the editors take it. In choosing which manga to pick. Also when you think about how the decisions will affect the mangakas. I don't think about that when I read manga.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 11, 2009)

Am i the only one who didn't think all that much of the cliffhanger? I would be really surprised if they didn't make it into SJ.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ha, the tension in this chapter was so freaking thick. 

I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 11, 2009)

Since they said 2 Newbies and 2 Veterans, I got the feeling that Aoki / Nakai got serialized, since she is a veteran.  The other vet is most likely that one guy that they talked about in the meeting, which we could possibily meet someday.

The two Newbies, gotta be Shujin and Saiko, and the other newbie being Fukuda.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 11, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Am i the only one who didn't think all that much of the cliffhanger? I would be really surprised if they didn't make it into SJ.


I think the cliffhanger is really more about Fukuda and Nakai/Aoki. It'd make no sense for Shujin and Saiko to not be serialised, since they're the best prepared and it would just cycle the story back for however many more weeks. But Kiyoshi Knight and Hideout Door could both easily either be serialised or rejected.

I suspect that Hideout Door will be the other newbie serialisation, based on the fact that Fukuda isn't that well prepared and the Otter #11 guy is not experienced enough in manga yet. Plus it would neuter Nakai's character for him to lose at this point, since he said he was betting everything on Hideout Door and he'd either return home or give up and be an assistant forever if they didn't get serialised.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 11, 2009)

god what a fucking tension packing chapter...i almost had a heart attck


----------



## Necro?sthete (Apr 12, 2009)

Damnit, now another week to go...!

So much unnecessary suspense in this chapter..


----------



## blue berry (Apr 12, 2009)

end of chapter my opinion:

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK 

*headbang*


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 12, 2009)

Wrath said:


> It'd make no sense for Shujin and Saiko to not be serialised, since they're the best prepared and it would just cycle the story back for however many more weeks.



Truth brudda.

I can see those two getting serialized but then having problems keeping it's popularity up, it's the next logical challenge for them.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2009)

Alright, so what odds are we putting on this? Of the ones mentioned in 33, I'm going with:


*"Hideout Door" - Aoki/Nakai: 75% odds.* The way they've presented her, and the comments at the meeting... I don't see this one being on the outside. 

*"Detective Trap" - Ashirogi Moto: 67% odds.* I don't think it's as guaranteed as you guys think it is. I can see a twist here, and losing out this time wouldn't set them back too far. But I'm reticent to go any lower than 2/3rds odds for their serialization because of the cliffhanger. Would they begin a chapter with a letdown?

*"Otter #11" - Hiramaru Kazuya: 49% odds.* I see this one as a toss-up. The amount of time spent explicating his backstory seemed to be a roundabout way of introducing a new character. And I'd like to see it; from the way he's described, he might be the converse of Eiji. And what the hell is "Otter #11?" 

*"Kiyoshi Knight" - Fukuda: 35% odds.* Those comments at the meeting... *nervously adjusts collar* 

*"Cheese Okaki" - Arai: 15% odds.* It was mentioned, and given the large number of candidates in the "yes" pile, it's possible it was in there.

*"Tanktop" - Orihana: 0% odds.* Went in the "no" pile, I assume. Though I would also like to know what the hell "Tanktop" could be about.


If I had to guess myself, I'd say "Hideout Door" and "Otter #11" made the cut.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 12, 2009)

Tanktop is from a veteran mangaka, it's not competing with Detective Trap and the others for the two confirmed newbie serialisation slots. Cheese Okaki might be the same.





Osiris said:


> Truth brudda.
> 
> I can see those two getting serialized but then having problems keeping it's popularity up, it's the next logical challenge for them.


Exactly. It's not like they'll instantly be successful once they're serialised. It's a whole new set of problems, exactly what Bakuman needs. And remember their goal is not to be serialised, but to have an anime. That's still a long way off. I'm not even certain that Detective Trap will be their real hit.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 12, 2009)

I think this is it, Wrath.  Because there seems to be a small foreshadow when that one captain mentioned a possibility of Detective Trap evolving to an action story.

Birthmarks? Do You Have One?


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 12, 2009)

I have to agree that the tension is thick, but I can't help thinking this is an exercise in manga foot dragging.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2009)

i dont know about that hideout door was behind the other two in the polls in terms of the votes, plus it doesnt really seem like shonen style work , plus the girl strikes me as a bitch and i hope she fails and the guy i dont like him either

my guess is fukuda and mashiro and co make it


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 13, 2009)

The comments on Detective Trap seem to be a subtle reference to Neuro? Although it's true that many manga change from their original vision, Neuro and Reborn! amongst them.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 13, 2009)

Hiruma said:


> The comments on Detective Trap seem to be a subtle reference to Neuro? Although it's true that many manga change from their original vision, Neuro and Reborn! amongst them.



No kidding..I have same vibe about Neuro when they were talking about Detective Trap being potential battle manga...but then, I like Neuro..so I dont mind the changes...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2009)

spoilers are out at mangahelper 

HERE


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like they won the golden cup


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2009)

It's about time we see spoilers, guess this means it's rising in popularity (IRL I mean).


----------



## Austeria (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _My thoughts_ 



I'm actually disappointed that only the duo made it to serialization. Moreover, they made it with a series which didn't really appeal to me. I wish it'd been more like Money and Intelligence. I still say that it was their most interesting series. 

Oh well. I actually want them to get cancelled now so they can work on a better series. And this Azuki stuff is annoying me...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _My thoughts_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Doesn't it say that Fukuda made it too?


----------



## Austeria (Apr 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it say that Fukuda made it too?


Nope. I would have loved for that to happen.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 17, 2009)

Ha-ha


----------



## The Imp (Apr 17, 2009)

I found the chapter boring, probably because of the azuki storyline. it is boring as hell.


----------



## Nunally (Apr 17, 2009)

It's cool they put more focus on Miho, since they had them win  The road of an idol is rocky~

The new person better bring more problems though, since all I can see in the future is the problem of maintaining their popularity throughout their serialization.  It'd be interesting if it were a new editor, since they were talking about changing editors after serialization; although he looked too happy if that was the case.


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 17, 2009)

I am so glad that this manga is taking a realistic approach to Mashiro and Miho's "relationship" by heavily suggesting that it won't last if they never see each other until their dreams are realized.

Hell, I love how this manga subverts various love cliches in general.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 17, 2009)

Miyoshi's overreactions.  

And seems things with Azuki is getting interesting.  Looks like her father is going to cause more problems with her decisions, but Azuki's mother is guiding her from behind, so she doesn't end up doing the same mistake.

BTW, I got a feeling that guy at the end is probably going to be their first assistant.   (Looks like a troublemaker to me.  )


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 17, 2009)

AZUKI DEVELOPMENT IN MY BAKUMAN?!?!

*faps*

Nah really, it's good that she's got her own thoughts now. Before this chapter she looked very "I'm-just-happy-to-be-here" whereas towards the end you got the feeling that she feels she needs to see him and ask him for some help.

I also liked how Takagi and Miyoshi left together. They be gettin' it ohhnn


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 17, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> I am so glad that this manga is taking a realistic approach to Mashiro and Miho's "relationship" by heavily suggesting that it won't last if they never see each other until their dreams are realized.
> 
> Hell, I love how this manga subverts various love cliches in general.



Yeah I hope they realize before they make the same mistake.

Woo, im glad they got serialized, was gonna happen one day, but its very early in the manga for it to happen. I wonder if it will one day get cancelled, suppose it depends on how long/short the manga series will be.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 17, 2009)

say hello to our likely new assistant mr spikyhair. 

Troublesome relasionship they have indeed, it's the usual of being scared of being left behind or turned down.(just to the extreme)


----------



## Inugami (Apr 17, 2009)

Saiko is too shy this was his best chance ...the guy is like Ippo (Hajime no Ippo) that one has his head too full of Box that don really take the step to have a girlfriend =/..Saiko has his head  full of manga =S

It's sad... so sad.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Saiko is too shy this was his best chance ...the guy is like Ippo (Hajime no Ippo) that one has his head too full of Box that don really take the step to have a girlfriend =/..Saiko has his head  full of manga =S
> 
> It's sad... so sad.



Saiko's not _that_ pathetic.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 17, 2009)

^ sorry I was so extreme comparing him with Ippo


----------



## Mori` (Apr 17, 2009)

Epically well written chapter I thought, lots of different viewpoints, Nizuma <3, azuki actually doing some on page thinking, azuki's mum trying to poke things along, so many viewpoints all crammed into one and yet none of it felt rushed ^^

I hope "probable new assistant guy" tries to steal some of their work and the manga has a little delve into the issues of plagiarism, that'd be pretty neat.

I also wonder if the little note about cancellation dropped by Fukuda might be a little set up for a possible bridge they have to cross later.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 17, 2009)

Wasn't anyone else a little suprised that Fukuda didn't make it? I guess his age demographics must have hurt him.
The chapter was ok, it seemed to go more like a soap opera with Miho and her family. Maybe it would have looked that way no matter how it was written.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 17, 2009)

Azuki is such a horribly boring character. My god 



Jove said:


> Saiko's not _that_ pathetic.



At least Ippo went out on a few dates. Saiko doesn't even have the balls talk to her on the fucking phone. Now that's pathetic


----------



## Wrath (Apr 17, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Azuki is such a horribly boring character. My god
> 
> 
> 
> At least Ippo went out on a few dates. Saiko doesn't even have the balls talk to her on the fucking phone. Now that's pathetic


Ippo has been in love with the same girl for years longer than Saiko, and after spending years building up to a confession and it going wrong, he couldn't even bring himself to try again.

Saiko on the other hand asked Azuki to marry him in chapter one. Just because he has a weird view of romance doesn't make him a pussy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2009)

Wrath said:


> Ippo has been *in love with the same girl for years* longer than Saiko, and couldn't even confess after his first one went wrong..



Miyata's not a girl. 


And what I got from this chapter?


SALUTE!!


----------



## Wrath (Apr 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> Miyata's not a girl.
> 
> 
> And what I got from this chapter?
> ...


Heh, point. In that case he's *never *confessed!

And yes, the salute was jaw. Always good to have a Fukuda and Eiji-centric chapter.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 17, 2009)

Wrath said:


> Saiko on the other hand asked Azuki to marry him in chapter one. Just because he has a weird view of romance doesn't make him a pussy.



Yeah and? They're not going to do anything for a few years until he's got an anime and she's the lead VA of an anime. It's practically the same thing, except Ippo get's to talk and go on dates with the one he likes. It doesn't get more retarded than blushing from hearing the other person's voice over the phone


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2009)

^I'd agree with you before this chapter, does it really still look like that?


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 17, 2009)

Text message


----------



## Batman (Apr 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> *Miyata's not a girl.*
> 
> 
> And what I got from this chapter?
> ...



kukukukuku Exactly! :ho


----------



## Aeon (Apr 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> Miyata's not a girl.
> 
> 
> And what I got from this chapter?
> ...



The face he's making is just priceless.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 17, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Yeah and? They're not going to do anything for a few years until he's got an anime and she's the lead VA of an anime. It's practically the same thing, except Ippo get's to talk and go on dates with the one he likes. It doesn't get more retarded than blushing from hearing the other person's voice over the phone



There's big hurdles. What if either Mashiro or Saiko meet someone they like and they actually well talk with that person? I'll only show how shallow the relationship is with Mashiro/Saiko. And the anime well that's a IF there's an anime ever made of their work and even there is one how many years will it take for it to get animated?

Anyways looks like there's starting to have problem's in their so called "relationship" if they don't talk it out and get it resolved I'll just end up the same way Mashiro's mom and Saiko's dad did. Mashiro's mom already gave her a warning in not doing the same mistake but this chapter already shows that they are, Saiko had the chance to talk with her seeing that there's something up with Mashiro but nah he pussy out. Things will get worse once he founds out if Mashiro does those gravure photo shoots and gravure pictures are very erotic this will get the attention of other boys...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

Excellent chapter. Set up for quite a few things. That gravure photo shoot is going to cause some massive problems if Azuki goes along with it. She and Saiko already seem to be repeating past mistakes. I seriously hope they both grow out of their naivete. 

As for Kiyoshi Knight not getting serialized, I actually had a feeling that it wouldn't due to all the criticism it got.

I definitely think that new guy will be their assistant. That and I'm glad Hattori got some praise for what he had Shuujin and Saiko do. I do have a feeling that Detective Trap might get canceled somewhere down the line. If not that it could end up doing its best to just barely make it out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 18, 2009)

You know, it just occured to me when you mentioned cancellation and the possible new assistant.  

All this time we were thinking that Eiji would use deal to cancel one manga, and be our heroes.  But you know, what if that assistant quickly became a mangaka and stole their ideas, and Eiji used the power to cancel that manga?

To me, that would be sweet.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 18, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> if Mashiro does those gravure photo shoots and gravure pictures are very erotic this will get the attention of other boys...



Did someone say erotic?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2009)

lol, i knew the fairy tale one would probably fail, but i wasnt expecting fukuda to fail as well, but it was pretty much a given with mashiro and takagi


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2009)

i hope she doesn't go the idol route, it may be popular, but it sucks as well in some ways.

it feels like she's faking it in some ways


----------



## Baub (Apr 19, 2009)

This series is really good,I like this type of slice of life mangas.The whole waiting until our dreams get fulfilled thing has more cons than pros for me.It can also negative pressure.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> i hope she doesn't go the idol route, it may be popular, but it sucks as well in some ways.



I got the feeling she will become an idol and become so popular that when Detective Trap becomes an Anime, she would have to face a major decision:   Love and the fulillment of a promise, or ditching Mashiro and becoming a Super Idol.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah this is becoming better and better!

*Tyrannos*:
It seems like that could happen , she will get the attention from other boys or something else. They have been knowing eachother for quiet sometime right? then they should talk already.


----------



## Baub (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope it doesn't turn out that she gets involved with someone else and the person treats her bad.Then she realizes that she wants to be with Mashiro and he has to pick up the pieces so to speak.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 20, 2009)

Azuki going to sleep with any of those old man to fight her way through the top, Super 
Idol while Saiko still stuck at his naivety dream...

THAT the ending I want to see.


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2009)

oh holy shit i was cracking up

new chapter was hilarious and had lots of serious development


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

Ch.35 hot off the presses  

crystalten


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2009)

aLRGIHT! Fresh from the press! thank you so much! Kira Yamato!


----------



## Mori` (Apr 24, 2009)

Hattori is too awesome ;___;

Miura seems like a pretty decent guy but I still get a shifty vibe from him, as if he's trying to pull something. I was thinking it might be something related to the "pro" assistant, maybe the fee is inflated and they split the excess or something, I dunno xD

New Years party should be awesome! I wonder if they'll actually illustrate some mangaka haha  xD


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2009)

Whew...lot of text in this chapter...

Maybe that girl will dodge the GAR of Shuujin and come onto Mashiro


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2009)

good chapter but it sucks they have to get a new editor.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the new editor, I suspect there can be more hilarity with him than with Hattori.


Littlefinger said:


> Miura seems like a pretty decent guy but I still get a shifty vibe from him, as if he's trying to pull something. I was thinking it might be something related to the "pro" assistant, maybe the fee is inflated and they split the excess or something, I dunno xD
> 
> New Years party should be awesome! I wonder if they'll actually illustrate some mangaka haha  xD


The fee for the assistant did sound suspicious yeah, but I can't envision a SJ editor doing something like this in SJ itself.

I actually think this manga might have way more restrictions than other SJ series. After all, SJ can't allow anything to be said about itself, image and all that being considered.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

Love the chapter. Good introduction to the contract, information concerning assistants and of course the editor switch. The new assistants should hopefully provide a very interesting mix of personalities.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 24, 2009)

The translation from the Akatsuki scan was pretty bad this time, it was hard to understand some things... I'll have to wait for sleepyfans (can't believe I'm saying this).

But anyway, I'm really looking forward to the new assistants and the New Years party, hopefully we can see some manga versions of Oda, Kishimoto, Kubo, etc 

Oh and poor Miyoshi


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Apr 24, 2009)

Uh, Hattori's departure sounded really final. Even so, I can't believe he'll never be their editor again. Maybe the new editor will screw up really badly and get fired.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, it does suck.   Gotta feel for Hattori, he seems to be fond of the kids.

Though the one thing that piqued my interest is what was said on Page 4, about a Veteran Mangaka.  I wonder who they could be referencing?  

But wow, them getting 12,000 yen per page?   All this time I thought mangakas got screwed in the pay department.  So a weekly of 17 pages, that would be $2000 per week!  (FYI,  Minimum wage in the US for 40 hours brings roughly 10% of that).  


And on top of that, they got a girl assistant.  Things are going to get real interesting.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm thinking the new editor is going to screw them over soon. He's just too happy. 



Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, it does suck.   Gotta feel for Hattori, he seems to be fond of the kids.
> 
> Though the one thing that piqued my interest is what was said on Page 4, about a Veteran Mangaka.  I wonder who they could be referencing?
> 
> ...



Mangaka probably work way more than 40 hours a week though. Their life seems to be really hectic and they could lose their job in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 24, 2009)

I love this chapter for bringing up Kawaguchi Taro so often. I'm also drawn to the thought of Hattori editing OP. 


And: YES!!!!!!! Hiramaru!  I can't wait to see this guy. 


We've got some fun stuff set up now: introducing the assistants, the New Year's party, meeting the new magakas...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

This manga is extremely entertaining.  I hope Kishimoto will be at the new years party.


----------



## Baub (Apr 24, 2009)

I wonder if they will have to pay all of the assistants 160,000 yen or will they have to pay one assistant more.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2009)

kishimoto at the party! that would be realy interesting!
Also they could complain to TK about trolling their fandom.

Shoujin should had hanged out with miyoshi in christmass eve tough.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 24, 2009)

Godjima said:


> This manga is extremely entertaining.  I hope Kishimoto will be at the new years party.



I thought that could happen. It would be cool.

Im kinda dissapointed at Hattori no longer being the editor. The assistants will probably make things more interesting. Have to wait another 2 weeks till next chapter though T_T


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2009)

hmm the new editor is funny 

'go for broke!'


----------



## Inugami (Apr 24, 2009)

why the new editor must be so weird =S ... I don't like him I would prefer the new editor to be a guy like Fukuda or just a serious type...a women editor would be cool too.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 24, 2009)

lol

I hope we get to see Kubo at that party


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2009)

:lolkubo    .


----------



## The Imp (Apr 24, 2009)

It would have been a nice twist to make Hattori the editor of the new genius mangaka.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the new editor! 

GO FOR BROKE, ASHIROGI! 

Not sure about the assistants though. They don't look that interesting to me. But then again I was really skeptical about this new editor as well.

And I can't wait until the party! It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 24, 2009)

This new editor is pretty funny.

And awesome how Hattori's editing One Piece. 



Baub said:


> I hope it doesn't turn out that she gets involved with someone else and the person treats her bad.Then she realizes that she wants to be with Mashiro and he has to pick up the pieces so to speak.



That would be terrible.



Mider T said:


> Whew...lot of text in this chapter...
> 
> Maybe that girl will dodge the GAR of Shuujin and come onto Mashiro



Yeah that's what I think too.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 24, 2009)

MANGAKA PARTY!!!!!!!!!!  yesssss.
THIS has been what i've been waiting for. He better draw the mangakas, or at the very least have their dark silhouettes and give them a few lines.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 24, 2009)

I am expecting a new hot assistant..not a that kind of girl.../disappointed


----------



## slapdoll (Apr 24, 2009)

no wonder OP pwns... hattori is its editor.. lol


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 24, 2009)

I wonder if we'll see a bunch of mangaka.

I feel terrible for Togashi's and Hoshino's editors, 'cause there's no fucking way they're going. The former is a deranged recluse and the latter has to probably maintain some bullshit lie like a sixth grader. "I see. You were too sick/hurt/busy to do your job, but not to come to a party, eh?"

Kishimoto will be listening in on everyone's conversations, Kubo will be drunk, and Oda will have no less than 300 lines of dialogue.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 24, 2009)

Oda is a social recluse


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 24, 2009)

all I know is that party is going to be full of lolz and I can't wait till that chapter

The new assistants are great; takagi is already mad cause one is a female and he knows his raw sex appeal will distract her.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 24, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I wonder if we'll see a bunch of mangaka.
> 
> I feel terrible for Togashi's and Hoshino's editors, 'cause there's no fucking way they're going. The former is a deranged recluse and the latter has to probably maintain some bullshit lie like a sixth grader. "I see. You were too sick/hurt/busy to do your job, but not to come to a party, eh?"
> 
> Kishimoto will be listening in on everyone's conversations, Kubo will be drunk, and Oda will have no less than 300 lines of dialogue.


Haha, can't wait to see how they handle Togashi.. I suspect that how the Bakuman authors will handle that party is a topic which has been thoroughly discussed by the entire SJ staff for a long while.

Actually, I would reckon Bakuman is the manga most discussed in general at SJ these days


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 24, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Oda is a social recluse



His manga and the way he answers those fan questions really paints a different picture.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 24, 2009)

I wonder if they'll try to draw em to look there real looks or if they're perhaps going to make it a cosplay party or something like that.

Was a good chapter, the 3 assistants doesn't look interesting, well I thought the same of there new editor, now he is ok, but he seem to rush things to much.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 24, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> His manga and the way he answers those fan questions really paints a different picture.



Yeah, and even the biggest nerd can come off as an outgoing jock on the internet

Just look at the videos of him at Jump Festival or something. He's a shy guy


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 24, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Oda is a social recluse



You know, this fits perfectly with Hattori being the Oda's Editor and then how it's mentioned that if an editor's mangaka's don't show, they having to play a penalty game.  Which looks like Hattori's been set up to play it and the outcome is going to be very humiliating to which Shujin and Saiko are going to feel sorry for the guy.  (And making Oda look like an ass.)



kurono76767 said:


> Mangaka probably work way more than 40 hours a week though. Their life seems to be really hectic and they could lose their job in the blink of an eye.



Pfft, they don't get hourly pay.  From what thats said this chapter, mangaka's appear to get advanced royalties pay (being paid a basic summary before the income is in).   As well getting a cut from royalties from merchandising.


----------



## Grandia (Apr 25, 2009)

Kubo trolling at the party would be hilarious


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, I know they had talks of different editors a few chapters back but I didn't expect this. A shame because Hattori really is a likable character. I'm not feeling the new guy. 

lol assistants. How Shuujin and Saiko get along with them should be interesting. Even more interesting would be Miyoshi's reaction to the female assistant.

Also looks like this pair are feeling a bit of rivalry with the other guy that got serialized.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2009)

Kubo = laid back coolest guy out of the group

Kishi = butthurt grouch

Oda = shy nerdy dude.

3 stooges, no?


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

i wonder when they will talk about spoilers in this manga. i mean it's not like they don't know all their manga have been leaked every week even if it's not done on purpose


----------



## blue berry (Apr 25, 2009)

What bout Akira Amano and the mangaka for D grayman (hoshino someone)? Would they be as awesome as Kubo, oda and Kishi at the party?


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2009)

I just finished chapter 4. So far so good. this looks like a promising manga.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 25, 2009)

This is the only current manga series that is always entertaining. The writing is superb. Honestly, while it takes other series in Jump about six months in actual time to get a story plot through two freaking days, it only took about 35 chapters to span a year and a half in the Bakuman world. There's no real filler. Every chapter has something important thrown into it. You either meet a new character, or you advance the plot with some new information.

Such a great manga. I can't wait for the Mangaka party. I wonder if they'll actually draw Oda, Kubo, Kishimoto, etc.


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 25, 2009)

Tons of stuff happened, I can't wait to see Oda, Kishi and Kubo lol.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 25, 2009)

Shiraishi said:


> This is the only current manga series that is always entertaining. The writing is superb. Honestly, while it takes other series in Jump about six months in actual time to get a story plot through two freaking days, it only took about 35 chapters to span a year and a half in the Bakuman world. There's no real filler. Every chapter has something important thrown into it. You either meet a new character, or you advance the plot with some new information.
> 
> Such a great manga. I can't wait for the Mangaka party. I wonder if they'll actually draw Oda, Kubo, Kishimoto, etc.



I must be done i have so high hopes for it it would be really disapointing if don?t atleast one of these. Kubo is the cool guy they should atleast make him


----------



## Saiko (Apr 25, 2009)

Kubo Tite will come in a Yammy costume.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 25, 2009)

for some reason,the new editor reminds me of


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope they draw Kubo tripping on something and landing in someone's fist right in the face !


----------



## Muk (Apr 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> for some reason,the new editor reminds me of



he totally does!

now who is that person  in the photo


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats Black Jack"! OMG!! Jack black is their editor!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 25, 2009)

lol nice call, he really does remind me of jack black. Even the way he acts. I already miss the old editor though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey

isnt that a plagiarism ?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 25, 2009)

jack black belongs to the world so I'll it go


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> for some reason,the new editor reminds me of




Holy shit, his personality fits aswell.

CANNOT UNSEE IT.


----------



## Up against the wall (Apr 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> for some reason,the new editor reminds me of



exactly! wow
it was interesting to know how much they get paid, and how the whole thing works
and i'm looking forward to this party


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

they get paid more than i do but then again they have to pay other ppl to assist them and get materials so it should be pretty much even after they get over their first few months deficit. BTW maybe jack black is japanese?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2009)

Jack Black blackmailed Ohba into being in the manga.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

i wonder if the girl assistant may end up either a possible rival for either of the respective girlfriends

edit: yes on the jack black, personality and apperance


----------



## scaramanga (Apr 26, 2009)

I wonder if Oda and Kishi will be like this?:ho


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a feeling the odds are high that the heavyweight mangaka are all silhouetted, and the only interaction is with the newbies.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 26, 2009)

scaramanga said:


> I wonder if Oda and Kishi will be like this?:ho



 are they the guys at the bottom?


----------



## scaramanga (Apr 26, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> are they the guys at the bottom?


 Yes.


----------



## BVB (Apr 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> I have a feeling the odds are high that the heavyweight mangaka are all silhouetted, and the only interaction is with the newbies.



that's also my thougt... =/


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 26, 2009)

That doesn't look like Kishimoto to me.  I looks more like Leonardo de Caprio with a lousy disguise.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

i wonder how well the mangaka get along, i mean i dont see a reason for them to be just silhouettes , they make it clear jump basically owns everything as opposed to normally writers keeping their own stuff, so id think if jump says okay use their images , it would be no prob


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i wonder how well the mangaka get along, i mean i dont see a reason for them to be just silhouettes , they make it clear jump basically owns everything as opposed to normally writers keeping their own stuff, so id think if jump says okay use their images , it would be no prob



But Jump is also going to protect their artists. If the mangaka does not want to be portrayed, or is displeased with their portrayal, the concept will almost certainly be nixed, bowlderized, or adapted.

But if Ohba and Obata are given leeway, it could be totally insane. And if an underlying theme of this manga is to give insight into Jump, this is the greatest opportunity.

I'd give anything for someone in those offices to leak anything related to this.


----------



## ti5i (Apr 26, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> for some reason,the new editor reminds me of



LoL, That really does look like him... Mind telling me who the guy in your signature is again?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i wonder how well the mangaka get along, i mean i dont see a reason for them to be just silhouettes , they make it clear jump basically owns everything as opposed to normally writers keeping their own stuff, so id think if jump says okay use their images , it would be no prob



From what I understand, mangakas are good friends with one another, even if they don't work for the same magazine.

For example, Kishimoto is friends with many well known magnakas like Rumiko Takahashi (Inuyasha).   But of course there are those who don't get well as well.   (If I remember right, these Ohba doesn't get along well with Oda.)


But since this is going to be a Golden Week chapter, I think the odds are good that we could see characterizations of Kubo and Kishimoto.  And the way they go on about To Love Ru, we could see Saki Hasemi and Kentaro Yabuki as well.

Overall, I'm expecting Saiko and Shujin arrive and they are awestruck in seeing the these guys, run into Eiji, he will say congrats on being serialized, then they will run into that new genius guy the editors were talking about.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 27, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> That doesn't look like Kishimoto to me.  I looks more like Leonardo de Caprio with a lousy disguise.



I know right? If it is Kishi its funny that his best picture in one where he's wearing a fake mustache. He should grow a real one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, if he did that, then he wouldn't have to worry about people getting him confused with his twin brother.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

i mean to me , unless they made them look like complete douches i dont see the big deal on having them in the manga


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 27, 2009)

It would be hilarious if Kishimoto and Oda making their appearance by wearing their respective main character's mask for whole time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 27, 2009)

ti5i said:


> LoL, That really does look like him... Mind telling me who the guy in your signature is again?



Hisoka from Hunter x Hunter 

an anime/manga you should try oneday


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 27, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Wow, I know they had talks of different editors a few chapters back but I didn't expect this. A shame because Hattori really is a likable character. I'm not feeling the new guy.



He might be set up to be a bad editor, leading to a fight for the kids to get back Hattori.

Or not


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 27, 2009)

I read all of this manga yesterday after I saw an ad for it in a volume of One Piece. It has become one of my favorite manga just because of the way they set it up. A manga about manga is great along with all of the insights they give into how the business works although I imagine they are probably lying about a bunch of stuff since they are still part of the system. 

They also include the same cliches even though the manga is about trying to avoid them ( I mean falling in love with the daughter of your uncles former lover...). 

Even though I like the manga its funny that I don't like the manga within the manga. Crow seems like generic shounen along the lines of stuff like 666 Satan and Naruto. Detective Trap is basically Detective Conan with super powers, and Hideout Door just looked stupid. I actually wouldn't mind the earlier "money and intelligence" getting made into a real manga, "two earths" was pretty sweet too. 

I'm sick of all the naruto references though, they need more One Piece pictures instead of seeing naruto everytime they go into Shueisha.

This also makes death note look like crap.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 27, 2009)

^ Yeah the consecutive One Piece and Naruto references annoy me. Parody from some better other mangas from time to time.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 27, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> I read all of this manga yesterday after I saw an ad for it in a volume of One Piece. It has become one of my favorite manga just because of the way they set it up. A manga about manga is great along with all of the insights they give into how the business works although I imagine they are probably lying about a bunch of stuff since they are still part of the system.
> 
> They also include the same cliches even though the manga is about trying to avoid them ( I mean falling in love with the daughter of your uncles former lover...).
> 
> ...



I think it is more like Maijin Detective Neuro..of course if you read this manga before...

and excuse me, why need more One Piece picture? Because you happen to dislike Naruto? I mean, other people would say otherwise as well if there are too much OP reference as well, ya know.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 28, 2009)

lol, I didn't know Hattori was such a big shot, editing OP and all.  They also better show some mangakas (esp Togashi) in the party. I think they actually would though; Bakuman has had no problems referencing and making comments on other mangas. At the very least they should show the mangakas' faces as they stand in the room and chatted with each other to make the party more realistic.


And we need more mention of HxH


----------



## Inugami (Apr 28, 2009)

whats the problem with Naruto references?...and I find  hilarious saying that on the Naruto Forums .


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 28, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I think it is more like Maijin Detective Neuro..of course if you read this manga before...
> 
> and excuse me, why need more One Piece picture? Because you happen to dislike Naruto? I mean, other people would say otherwise as well if there are too much OP reference as well, ya know.



Well OP is the most popular manga in Japan so I just imagined there would be more. Maybe the shueisha offices are actually like that but I wonder if Kishimoto has some sort of secret deal worked out cause Naruto has been shown more than any of the other big series like OP, Bleach, Reborn etc. I actually wouldn't mind references to older manga either, the reference to ashita no joe was nice to see.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2009)

Ohba and Oda are said not to get along with one another.   So that's a good reason why there isn't more One Piece references.  Why give free advertisements to the guy you dislike, but you have to have some because it's a story revolving around Shonen Jump.


----------



## hazashi (Apr 28, 2009)

What about Ohba and Obata drawing themselves at the party? xD
I bet that Ohba will look like L and will have a fight with Eiji and Obata will look like Light mwahaha


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 28, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Ohba and Oda are said not to get along with one another.



Really? Any sources? 

Mangaka wars are always fun.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, It's a shame Hittori had to go. He was cool. I'm sure he'll be back though. The new editor's alright but it's seems like the mangaka is trying to push him on the readers by having Mashiro constantly make comments like, "Oh, he's cool." or "I like him"


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, he will be back.  

Come to think of it, with it being mentioned that Hattori's editing One Piece, it would be a really powerful statement if he gave up One Piece to be the Detective Trap editor.



Eldritch Gall said:


> Really? Any sources?
> 
> Mangaka wars are always fun.



It was mentioned earlier in this thread, when One Piece was first mentioned.  But afraid I don't recall what page it would be on.  It was first brought up by someone else here.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 29, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Well OP is the most popular manga in Japan so I just imagined there would be more. Maybe the shueisha offices are actually like that but I wonder if Kishimoto has some sort of secret deal worked out cause Naruto has been shown more than any of the other big series like OP, Bleach, Reborn etc. I actually wouldn't mind references to older manga either, the reference to ashita no joe was nice to see.



Well, I guess not everyone actually like the "Toon Effect" manga type...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 29, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Well OP is the most popular manga in Japan so I just imagined there would be more.



OP is the most 'popular' manga in Jump, but Naruto makes more money, which is why that series is often considered the 'poster series' of Jump. I think OP is better than Naruto myself but you'd (plural) have to be a total utter OPtard to not see that One Piece gets the secondary treatment (when compared to Naruto) 

And as it's been said, Oda and Ouba have beef 

-

Anyways, there's no Jump this weekend, I can't even remember what happened last chapter  I need my Bakuman dosage!


----------



## Ladd (May 2, 2009)

Well I was sceptical at first, but I just marathoned all the chapters, and I have to say that I enjoyed it. Bakuman is certainly different, and I like the characters. It'll be interesting to see how their new editor shapes up.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 2, 2009)

i wonder whos more succesful, Obha or Oda


----------



## Vaz (May 3, 2009)

The background at the party oughta be interesting. We'll see how many mangakas we could name :ho


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

Osiris said:


> OP is the most 'popular' manga in Jump, but *Naruto makes more money*, which is why that series is often considered the 'poster series' of Jump. I think OP is better than Naruto myself but you'd (plural) have to be a total utter OPtard to not see that One Piece gets the secondary treatment (when compared to Naruto)



Statistics show One Piece is to credit for Jump staying alive in sales. I don't know where you heard Naruto makes more money, but as for volume sales, One Piece has sold almost double what Naruto has (as of 2007). I don't have the more recent numbers, but I kinda' doubt Naruto caught up, while on the other hand I wouldn't be surprised if One Piece surpassed KochiKame (it should have) and Dragon Ball (making it #1 of all time).


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 4, 2009)

where is everyone getting these numbers from?


----------



## Rokudaime (May 4, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Statistics show One Piece is to credit for Jump staying alive in sales. I don't know where you heard Naruto makes more money, but as for volume sales, One Piece has sold almost double what Naruto has (as of 2007). I don't have the more recent numbers, but I kinda' doubt Naruto caught up, while on the other hand I wouldn't be surprised if One Piece surpassed KochiKame (it should have) and Dragon Ball (making it #1 of all time).



Perhaps it included all those copyright for Naruto game and Naruto merchandise? Because if you look at that way, those things sure rack a lot of money to Jump..or maybe Kishimoto himself?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 4, 2009)

Of course Kishimoto gets a big cut of the merchandising.   Unfortunately, he has a lot of it taxed.  Since he's on the top 10 list of Japanese who pays the most taxes.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 4, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Perhaps it included all those copyright for Naruto game and Naruto merchandise? Because if you look at that way, those things sure rack a lot of money to Jump..or maybe Kishimoto himself?



I'm not sure how that works, but I find it hard to believe Jump makes more money off of Naruto merchandise than Naruto itself. <.< Also, you know One Piece has video games, too, right? Not as many, but they're much better. They're probably the only video games adapted from an anime/manga worth playing.

If Shueisha makes more money off Naruto, I'd guess it's the overseas business.


----------



## Saiko (May 4, 2009)

I want my Bakuman Chapter now.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 5, 2009)

It doesn't matter if the games are "much better". At the end of the day Naruto makes more money. It is the most popular current anime in America and the UK. It's the biggest thing over here since Pokemon although granted it's nowhere near that level. Just selling tankubon isn't the only way for manga to generate Benjamins and Darwins, you know  Merchandise + commercial stuff helps it go a long way.


----------



## Jugger (May 5, 2009)

it is true that naruto prints more money than one piece we in finland have some ps2 naruto game and first one piece game is now coming. There are lot more naruto games than one piece


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2009)

Saiko said:


> I want my Bakuman Chapter now.



I feel your pain. 

btw, Excellent Shujin avatar.


----------



## Saiko (May 5, 2009)

> First Stop: Manga Headquarters
> 
> My very first experience in Japan was touring the facilities at Shueisha, the publisher of Weekly Shonen Jump in Tokyo. I was humbled to be in the same building where my favorite manga, Bleach, is published. I can?t possibly describe the state of awe I was in as I sat looking at the original manuscripts of the manga with the editor himself, *Hattori-san*. I was so enthralled I could have been struck by lightning and wouldn't have cared. That was really just a preview of things to come...



source: 

Just a Coincidence ?


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2009)

^Can't be, Ohba's an insider, he knew what he was doing.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 5, 2009)

Saiko said:


> source: Link removed
> 
> Just a Coincidence ?



I had to laugh at article saying "bustiling city" and then you see the photograph of a near empty city.


----------



## Muk (May 8, 2009)

the new mangaka feels like an arrogant prick


----------



## Felix (May 8, 2009)

New chapter, reading


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 8, 2009)

awesome as usual


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 8, 2009)

Hiramaru met my lofty expectations.


----------



## Felix (May 8, 2009)

The new Mangaka looks weird on his own way.
I was asking what Kanda was doing there at the party though

Hoshino should sue Obata for plagiarism


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2009)

I figured Hiramaru would act aloof and all important. These young geniuses sure are weird 

And Ogawa sure took charge of things quickly. No mistaking whose the lead assistant of the three. Now, I wonder why that other guy has yet to speak?


----------



## limatt (May 8, 2009)

New guy got's L's eye he seems to be a dick tho


----------



## Mai♥ (May 8, 2009)

Cool chapter.

The car in it though. Was that a photo edited to look manga style, or some really good manga drawing that looked like a photo?


----------



## Baub (May 8, 2009)

^Along with the car I would like to know if their work desks and chairs were photo edited.I was surprised that one of the new assistants brought up photo editing as well.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 8, 2009)

maybe it was a hint? 

Also, MANGAKA'S BEST BE IN THE NEXT CHAPTER! I really hope so, they'll obviously focus more on the newbies but a single cameo would make the chapter for me. Just because I've honestly haven't seen that done yet and I think it'd be really cool.


----------



## Austeria (May 8, 2009)

Hiramaru looks interesting.  Then again, so do all prominent characters in this manga.

I just LOVE the way Ohba and Obata design their characters. Many of their characters are very eccentric and uniquely designed that they stand out from other manga characters.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 8, 2009)

*Well, it's party time!* 

Surprised they let Eiji in with all those feathers.  Be funny if they had the vets say he's nuts. 

But Hiramaru definitely is a prude.  Though I wonder if he's going to go down the premanent rival path, or he's the type that eventually warms up and becomes a friend?  

BTW, I swear Hira-maru is a play on Kira. 


Also, I really dig that female assistant.  



Mai♥ said:


> The car in it though. Was that a photo edited to look manga style, or some really good manga drawing that looked like a photo?



They explained it this chapter, to speed things along, mangaka's use photos of backgrounds and draw over them.   But I wouldn't be surprised if mangakas that use computers to draw, have Photoshop to get that cartoonish look and add save even more time.

Heck with page 16 and 17, I wouldn't be surprised of Ohba and Obata took photos of their own visit to the Jump Party and used it this chapter.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 9, 2009)

shonen jump is run by yakuza. no wonder why some series never get the boot.


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2009)

great chapter. it keeps getting better


----------



## Inugami (May 9, 2009)

well Hira history is kinda similar of Kira.

Kira was bored with usual life and suddenly he gets in contact with a book(Death Note) he left behind his life and persues his dream of be a god.

Hira perhaps was bored with his life and job he gets in contact with a book(shonen jump) and he left behind all his life and pursues a new dream ...to be a god of manga?


----------



## Gene (May 9, 2009)

I really hope we see some manga versions of some of the manga-ka working with Jump now like Oda, Kishimoto, etc. That would be beyond awesome.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2009)

Hiramaru kind of bored me, guess I've got to see him prove why he's allowed to be aloof.


----------



## BVB (May 9, 2009)

I want to see all the Mangakas of shounenjump in bakuman


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 9, 2009)

Pretty good chapter. Good thing they have an assistant that can take charge.

The new rival is a bit blase so far and Eiji looks so out of place in that party. 

I must be like the only person not expecting to see any of the established Jump Mangaka. XD


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

I hope we see Oda and Kubo drawn 


That's what I'm praying for, it'd be so cash, but alas I only expect crap at the party


----------



## Austeria (May 9, 2009)

If Hideaki Sorachi (Gintama's mangaka) ever makes an appearance he'd better be a gorilla like how he draws himself in his random musings in his own manga.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2009)

I still don't understand this universe.  There are fake Jump series aligned with real ones, so who are the true mangaka?


----------



## J.J. FeKl (May 10, 2009)

HHiramaru kinda reminded me of Mello.  At least, he did until I realized he was holding a glass, not a bar of chocolate.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 10, 2009)

That last panel where they're just staring at Hiramaru makes me think that maybe he's given them inspiration for their protagonist's rival.

It would be funny to find out that the odd quirks they give their characters were actually inspired by other mangaka they met. Though I recall one of them saying L's weird habits and mannerisms were things he actually does.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I still don't understand this universe.  There are fake Jump series aligned with real ones, so who are the true mangaka?



It's a parallel universe. Fake manga have fake mangaka's real manga have real mangaka's, it's not that hard.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> It's a parallel universe. Fake manga have fake mangaka's real manga have real mangaka's, it's not that hard.



It's Midder. It is that hard for him.




Malumultimus said:


> That last panel where they're just staring at Hiramaru makes me think that maybe he's given them inspiration for their protagonist's rival.



That's a thought. I wonder how much parallelism there would be in that. If Hiramaru is a different kind of genius than Eiji, and Eiji is eccentric and bombastic and friendly, I would suppose Hiramaru is moody and aloof. 

But with Bakuman, I can easily see him presented as merely diffident, and endless comic interaction with Eiji.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 15, 2009)

AkAtSuKi has their version up: United rule, and that's a fact


Hiramaru is awesome and so is his goddamn manga.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2009)

i salute to Otter 11


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so she gonna team up with the guy of the horrible drawings =S.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



but I wanted to see kubo trolling them in the partie!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> i salute to Otter 11



Hell yes 

Seriously, "In a nutshell, its an otter in a suit with rock powers beating the shit out of people while complaining."

SO AWESOME.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 15, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so she gonna team up with the guy of the horrible drawings =S.



You don't have to spoiler tag it; the release is out.

As we suspected, the boys interacted with all the fellow newcomers while the name mangaka were not unveiled, but the party was amusing, and I am very interested in this new alliance. Two dilettantes exploiting outside popularity.

Also, I love the cliffhanger: Nakai loses it.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 15, 2009)

that guy is just like me. why the hell do we have to work? i don't want to be an otter or panda though


----------



## Tyrannos (May 15, 2009)

Drunk Hiramaru and a horny Takagi.  

But damn, Poor Nakai.


----------



## Akatora (May 15, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> that guy is just like me. why the hell do we have to work? i don't want to be an otter or panda though



I find it a bit strange he used an Otter, since it is one of the most active animals you'd be able to find.
Seriously they're easily compareable to kids when they go all out


A panda though... Eating and sleeping doesn't seem far from what i've seen em do on screen


----------



## Supa Swag (May 15, 2009)

Hiramaru is a lot more awesome than I thought he'd be.

And what's up with Aoki that stupid bitch?


----------



## BVB (May 15, 2009)

i wanted to see oda's, kishi's and kubo's manga version.


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2009)

Aoki with his Harry Potter style and Koogy with his surreal draws gonna be the worst manga ever.

well poor Nakai hope Fukuda propose him to make a team.


----------



## Random Member (May 15, 2009)

Nakai will simply have to play the role of the gallant knight that saves his princess from the evil clutches of the conceited Mangaka Musician. 

At least that's what I hope for. He's probably gonna cry his eyes out when he finds out. I never expected Aoki would team up with someone like Koogy.


----------



## Felix (May 15, 2009)

Wasn't Aoki a writer and Koogy the artist?
Anyway, what a disaster combo it will be. Maybe it will be their key to success


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2009)

and they switched to SQ? 

wait sq isn't that bad of a publisher though xD

now how will the cross publisher rivalry go xD


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2009)

good chapter and poor nakai


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2009)

Looks like someone won themselves a nice DSi 

And Nakai...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 15, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but I wanted to see kubo trolling them in the partie!



................


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2009)

Ha, I called it right when I said they wouldn't show any of the mangaka. =P

I liked this chapter though. Mashiro always shows great passion when talking about manga. Plus, Nakai getting screwed over is going to cause some great drama indeed. 

Going to Jump SQ wasn't a bad move on their part though.


----------



## Medusa (May 15, 2009)

I hope Nakai commit suicide


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2009)

Medusa said:


> I hope Nakai commit suicide



well hes fat, old, still an assistant , probably virgin and bullied but he was lucky at some point  having Aoki cuz she is such a hottie but now she replaces him for a rockstar...poor guy he has enough reasons to do that.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 15, 2009)

why can't Fukuda and Nakai work together?


----------



## Austeria (May 15, 2009)

HIRAMARU = WIN. 

Gold chapter. Brilliant. And I want a free DSi.



Cent D. Gold said:


> why can't Fukuda and Nakai work together?


DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER. 

Honestly, it'd be so much better than Nakai/Aoki. Nakai will finally get some dignity (if he still has some left to spare, that is) instead of being fixated to this snobby girl, Fukuda will be his pissy self, and Aoki and Koogy could do whatever the hell they want to do and try that fantasy nonsense of theirs.

I actually like this arrangement better. Also, Aoki seemed like she was never going to ever get interested in Nakai in the romantic sense, ever (well, few women would, to be honest). So I think it's better to end it early than continue giving Nakai false hopes. Besides, Aoki and Koogy are both arrogant snobs, so they may as well go together.


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2009)

Austeria said:


> DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER.



I already said it first...I want a cookie too.


----------



## Austeria (May 15, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I already said it first...I want a cookie too.



*Spoiler*: _Cookie_


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cookie_



 finally !!!!


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 15, 2009)

I didn't even think of that, he should just team up with fukuda. The girl and koogy deserve each other, seriously what unlikeable characters. Actually the girl is tolerable, koogy's a tool though.

Im sad no mangaka's were introduced too, though I guess that might've gotten weird for the mangaka's?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 15, 2009)

Well if Fukuda does let Nakai become his partner, it would be a definite FU to Aoki for being a bitch.

But I just don't see Fukuda doing it.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2009)

Wait did...Koogy and Aoki Ko do the nasty?  I always thought Koogy was a shagwell name.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 16, 2009)

The bitch and lame ass singer have been serialized right?

Please let Eiji get control and cancel their piece of shit manga.


----------



## Austeria (May 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wait did...Koogy and Aoki Ko do the nasty?  I always thought Koogy was a shagwell name.


Koogy definitely looked like he was hitting on Aoki. I'm not sure if Aoki genuinely liked him but I wouldn't think she's the kind of girl who would sell for cheap like that.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> The bitch and lame ass singer have been serialized right?
> 
> Please let Eiji get control and cancel their piece of shit manga.



They got serialized in Jump SQ and not WSJ. Jump SQ is the monthly magazine and I doubt Eiji's reach will extend that far even if he is #1 at some point.


----------



## BVB (May 16, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> They got serialized in Jump SQ and not WSJ. Jump SQ is the monthly magazine and I doubt Eiji's reach will extend that far even if he is #1 at some point.



Thank you for explaing the point about Jump SQ.. didn't know that.

Are there any popular mangas in Jump SQ?


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Thank you for explaing the point about Jump SQ.. didn't know that.
> 
> Are there any popular mangas in Jump SQ?



Shin Prince of Tennis
Rosario+Vampire
Tegami Bachi
Claymore
Embalming: The Another Tale of Frankenstein
Kure-nai
Beet the Vandel Buster (When hiatus lifts)

There are probably more that haven't been getting scanned regularly. I might have missed some others that are actually scanned though.


----------



## Medusa (May 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> well hes fat, old, still an assistant , probably virgin and bullied but he was lucky at some point  having Aoki cuz she is such a hottie but now she replaces him for a rockstar...poor guy he has enough reasons to do that.



yes this guy fails so hard at  life.. he deserve to dieeee


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 16, 2009)

I was a tad disappointed that there was only one cameo but I still liked this chapter. Hiramura is starting to grow on me.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 16, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well if Fukuda does let Nakai become his partner, it would be a definite FU to Aoki for being a bitch.
> 
> But I just don't see Fukuda doing it.



IIRC, Fukuda's drawings were said to be the weakest part of Kiyoshi Knight. Nakai's skills would definitely be of help to him. Still, I agree with you. Fukuda doesn't *need* Nakai.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 16, 2009)

What is Jump SQ?

and LOL Nakai...I guess appearance does determinate your life...


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2009)

i think fma is in SQ xD


----------



## Medusa (May 16, 2009)

^ no fma serialized in shounen gangan by square-enix



			
				Rokudaime said:
			
		

> What is Jump SQ?



monthly shounen magazine


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2009)

Re-posting since it was mentioned at the end of the last page.



Jetstorm said:


> They got serialized in Jump SQ and not WSJ. Jump SQ is the monthly magazine and I doubt Eiji's reach will extend that far even if he is #1 at some point.





Jetstorm said:


> Shin Prince of Tennis
> Rosario+Vampire
> Tegami Bachi
> Claymore
> ...



Shueisha publishes Weekly Shonen Jump, Jump SQ, and other magazines as well. Bakuman, One Piece etc are all published in Weekly Shonen Jump while the monthly series are published in Jump SQ. Jump SQ came about after they canceled the Monthly Shonen Jump magazine.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for clearing the answer for Jump SQ.

so....basically, the singer and the girls isnt much a threat for our heroes yet...or not?


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Thanks everyone for clearing the answer for Jump SQ.
> 
> so....basically, the singer and the girls isnt much a threat for our heroes yet...or not?



They are published in another magazine so no. They aren't in direct competition with the Weekly Jump series. They could only become one if their Jump SQ series somehow was transferred into the Weekly Jump magazine which doesn't normally happen.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 16, 2009)

Well even though they aren't a direct threat, I got the feeling their united storyline might be very popular and cause the duo to do some thinking.  

But I think this could be a set-up for later on when their stories become Animes.  After all, all this time we expected Azuki to become the Seiyuu of Crow, but what if instead she has to choose between Koogy and Mashiro?   Also lets not forget that Koogy is a serious womanizer as well, I could see him putting the moves on Azuki and Mashiro's heart breaking.



PhlegmMaster said:


> IIRC, Fukuda's drawings were said to be the weakest part of Kiyoshi Knight. Nakai's skills would definitely be of help to him. Still, I agree with you. Fukuda doesn't *need* Nakai.



True, but the editors commented that Fukuda's drawing style fit Kiyoshi Knight.   And that Nakai's drawing style was very suited for Aoki's story.

Poor Nakai.


----------



## Inugami (May 16, 2009)

^If something so horrible like Koogy and Aoki going anime happen ..yes Azuki manager would want she to work in that series that would help her a lot in his status in the entertainment industry but of course make Mashiro pissed.

also from the guys of Death Note..I really don expect a happy end.


----------



## blue berry (May 16, 2009)

Didn't Claymore originally start in WSJ then go to Jump Square?


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 16, 2009)

i've been wandering, someone said that ObataxOhba hated Oda on this thread....
does anyone know why is that? well that explain the massive amount of Naruto n Dragon ball reference in the manga


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 16, 2009)

there are a few One Piece references and their former editor Hattori is now the editor of One Piece so....idk.

but does any know why Obata/Ohba hate Oda?


----------



## BVB (May 16, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> there are a few One Piece references and their former editor Hattori is now the editor of One Piece so....idk.
> 
> but does any know why Obata/Ohba hate Oda?



maybe because his name is shorter?


----------



## Ladd (May 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> also from the guys of Death Note..I really don expect a happy end.



I dunno, the tone and premise are very different compared to Death Note.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 16, 2009)

what if Mashiro ends up suiciding and Azuki marries some other dude cuz of an arranged marriage


----------



## BVB (May 16, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> what if Mashiro ends up suiciding and Azuki marries some other dude cuz of an arranged marriage



that would be the perfect parallel to saiko's uncle's and azuki's mother's relationship.


----------



## Inugami (May 16, 2009)

It can happen just look at Mashiro hes devoting his life for a relationship that he really don't have just come on how you gonna marry a girl that you never dated before?? you need to pass time with someone to actually knows you gonna like him in the long term .

that isn't normal Mashiro and Azuki are a lot more weirder than the others characters so I can see him doing the same irrational action like his uncle .


----------



## Tyrannos (May 16, 2009)

Don Quixote Doflamingo said:


> i've been wandering, someone said that ObataxOhba hated Oda on this thread....
> does anyone know why is that? well that explain the massive amount of Naruto n Dragon ball reference in the manga



You're probably refering to me.   But I got it from someone else in this thread.

If I remember right, it was over some kind of arguement during the Death Note days.   Think Oda criticized it.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 17, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> what if Mashiro ends up suiciding and Azuki marries some other dude cuz of an arranged marriage



That would be a good move.

It is kinda like a punishment for Saiko for being indecisive and treat the love as a game.

If anything, he is naive.

Even Azuki's mom think it is not a good idea.


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2009)

lol Mashiro.

better yet. lol Azuki's mom.


----------



## Akatora (May 17, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You're probably refering to me.   But I got it from someone else in this thread.
> 
> If I remember right, it was over some kind of arguement during the Death Note days.   Think Oda criticized it.




I don't know but if that's the reason I could see it simply being either Oda asking for more wild fantasy or simply having said it was more suitable for a movie than a manga or something like that


But yeah One Piece and Death Note in the same mag... that is seriously series wide apart


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2009)

Akatora said:


> I don't know but if that's the reason I could see it simply being either Oda asking for more wild fantasy or simply having said it was more suitable for a movie than a manga or something like that



Whatever the criticism might have been, that seems like an awfully flimsy reason to hold a grudge for several ongoing years. Until I see some real evidence of a feud, I'm treating this rumor as apocryphal.


----------



## Nadeyo (May 17, 2009)

Ohh, fortunately that I saw this topic, that makes me think that I stopped following the publication of the chapters.
A good manga by even author that Death Note. The drawing is clean and beautiful.

Story interesting, I had envy to know the next of chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> what if Mashiro ends up suiciding and Azuki marries some other dude cuz of an arranged marriage



uh i think azuki would be the more likely to sucide , shes already showing cracks right now and seems the more fragile

plus this way youd have a reverse of the other situation, aha, but wasnt it resolved that he didnt commit suicide rather died from exhaustion


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 20, 2009)

Akatora said:


> I don't know but if that's the reason I could see it simply being either Oda asking for more wild fantasy or simply having said it was more suitable for a movie than a manga or something like that
> 
> 
> But yeah One Piece and Death Note in the same mag... that is seriously series wide apart



if it were just because of a simple criticism i don't think they would take it so seriously 
and if authors does trade their thoughts to make their mangas better, what happend to kubo??


----------



## Austeria (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 38 spoiler_ 








> Directly after the serialization conference, Aoki and Aita meet. "I want more shounen magazine elements." - "What does that mean?" - "Battles, for example." - "You mean punches and kicks?" - "That's right." - "I can't write that!" The mood is getting bad and Aoki leaves the meeting halfway. Ibaraki throws her displeased(?) looks.
> The day after the new year's party. Aoki gets a call from Nakai. "Aoki-san, is it true that you are teaming up with Koogi and writing for SQ?" - "Yes." - "I will give my best to draw suitable to your stories, so won't you work with me again?" - "I will be busy with the serialization, so I wouldn't have time for that, would I? Also, don't talk about unfinished things." - "So, I will come to your room after you are finished." - "I won't let men into my room." - "Then, I will come to the park in front of the building and draw every day! Please watch!" - "You are being a nuisance, stop it."
> From then on, every evening at 8 o'clock he wraps up at Eiji's, takes his utensils and practices all night at the park in front of Aoki's apartment building.
> Fukuda tells Saiko, who asks about Nakai's condition, "I'll take care of it!". Azuki's work is nearing its end.
> ...


Nooooo wth.  I want Fukuda/Nakai team! Wth Nakai, you stooped so low just for that snob?

On the other hand, Koogy getting ditched for Nakai.  Ouch.


----------



## Inugami (May 20, 2009)

What?? this was a weird development .

so unreal if you ask me .


----------



## Medusa (May 20, 2009)

very disappointing why nakai is still alive..


*Spoiler*: __ 



this chapter sucks

Aoki saved Nakai = 100% PnJ  dat is bs

anyways I hate stalkers.. they creep me out


----------



## BVB (May 20, 2009)

i hate koogy, he should die in manga-hell

nakaixaoki is canon.


----------



## Austeria (May 20, 2009)

Karotte said:


> i hate koogy, he should die in manga-hell
> 
> nakaixaoki is canon.


I don't hate Koogy but I do think of Nakai as a pitiable loser. 

I support KoogyxAoki more than AokixNakai just because I want my dream team (Fukuda+Nakai).  And I can't take anymore Nakai being a loser. He needs to find himself some dignity.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 20, 2009)

Wow, Nakai really did lose it.  But glad Aoki warmed her icy heart in the end.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2009)

Finally, popularity that warrants spoilers.  How old is Aoki anyway?


----------



## Inugami (May 20, 2009)

Medusa said:


> very disappointing why nakai is still alive..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



LOL its me or you really dislike Nakai  ... but why ?


----------



## Medusa (May 20, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> LOL its me or you really dislike Nakai  ... but why ?



of course I hate losers.. its simple


----------



## Austeria (May 20, 2009)

If I were Aoki, I would have slapped Nakai in the face. Hard.

I mean the guy's a creepy stalker. Plus, it was a one-sided affection. Life's unfair like that and he's gotta deal with it. If he can't take it then he probably should shed some pounds, shave, re-think his life, and try to win Aoki's affection in a manly way. Like Shuujin.


----------



## Inugami (May 20, 2009)

Medusa said:


> of course I hate losers.. its simple



Oh my  ...you bully!

but well.. I don't know why but the sight of see Nakai suicide/hanged would be fun .


----------



## blazingshadow (May 21, 2009)

this chapter is going to be the main differing point between this manga and reality. love conquers all my ass


----------



## Inugami (May 21, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> this chapter is going to be the main differing point between this manga and reality. love conquers all my ass



Yeah! bad move.

 if Nakai gonna get a hottie like Aoki I can see Mashiro defeating all the obstacles easily .


----------



## VASSiLi (May 21, 2009)

*Bakuman #038 Spoiler Pics*


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2009)

OH SHITTT SPOILERSS!@!!!!! 

never thought bakuman would get spoilers


----------



## Rokudaime (May 21, 2009)

Oh my..This is like false advertisement to unlucky fat guys that they still have the chance to score a pretty girls as long they show their passion..like writing a love letter under the snowy days everyday.


----------



## Inugami (May 21, 2009)

so old fatsos have chances with pretty girls using the power of manga...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know if the spoilers of some thugs punching Nakai are true but would be cool if he died for that attack and Aoki just ignore that accident making Mashiro pissed...cuz this series needs some type of villain characters .


----------



## Suigetsu (May 21, 2009)

Nakai its going to commit suicide.


----------



## Austeria (May 21, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Oh my..This is like false advertisement to unlucky fat guys that they still have the chance to score a pretty girls as long they show their passion..like writing a love letter under the snowy days everyday.


Aoki just let him in so that she wouldn't have to deal with his death. 

I know I would.


----------



## randomguy (May 21, 2009)

i hate the koogy guy. poor nakai, hes probably gonna kill himself


----------



## Eldritch (May 22, 2009)

Nakai and Aoki are a million times more interesting than... holy shit I forgot what the main character's name is. Shit shit uh uh Mashiro YEAH


----------



## Rokudaime (May 22, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Nakai and Aoki are a million times more interesting than... holy shit I forgot what the main character's name is. Shit shit uh uh Mashiro YEAH



In some sense, you're right.

At least Nakai take some action rather than being wishy-washy or dreamer.


----------



## Ladd (May 22, 2009)

1. Find a pretty girl.
2. Stalk her to find out where she lives.
3. Sit under her window and draw manga in the freezing cold every day.
4. Get beaten up by a gang of thugs.
5. Continue sitting under her window drawing manga in the freezing cold.
6. ???
7. PROFIT!!!


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Nakai and Aoki are a million times more interesting than... holy shit I forgot what the main character's name is. Shit shit uh uh Mashiro YEAH



Oh my..so I'm not the only one that sometimes check on the net whats the name of the main character of this manga


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

yeah, i often forget his real name, too.

I call him saiko.


----------



## VASSiLi (May 22, 2009)

*Bakuman #038 by Akatsuki*, what else xD

Rosario + Vampire Capu2 1-7 [DVDRIP][FIXED]


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 22, 2009)

u know after i saw the final page saying case closed, i wonder if all of these are in the manga tht Ashirogi Muto is writing


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 22, 2009)

Aoki pek


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

I was expecting outbursts and destruction and property damage. This reaction was so Nakai...


If those two are a million times more interesting than Saiko/Shujin, than Hiramaru is a billion.


----------



## Random Member (May 22, 2009)

I liked the page with Aoki holding the umbrella over Nakai. Almost teared up

I also thought he was a goner when those thugs started beatin' the shit out of him.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 22, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Aoki just let him in so that she wouldn't have to deal with his death.
> 
> I know I would.



True, nobody wants a fat kid's death on their conscience.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2009)

Ladd said:


> 1. Find a pretty girl.
> 2. Stalk her to find out where she lives.
> 3. Sit under her window and draw manga in the freezing cold every day.
> 4. Get beaten up by a gang of thugs.
> ...



that's how fat guys do the manly things


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2009)

I saw this resolution coming a million miles away. That's not saying I didn't enjoy the chapter but yeah, it was obvious there'd be a reconciliation between Nakai and Aoki.


----------



## Godot (May 22, 2009)

Yeh it was kind of obvious. I kinda wanted Aoki to stay as a cold-hearted bitch to keep things interesting...


----------



## Red Viking (May 22, 2009)

Ladd said:


> 1. Find a pretty girl.
> 2. Stalk her to find out where she lives.
> 3. Sit under her window and draw manga in the freezing cold every day.
> 4. Get beaten up by a gang of thugs.
> ...



I'm glad I'm not the only one who found the events in this chapter a tad bit creepy.


----------



## Batman (May 22, 2009)

that was kind of dry. it would have been better if she did something cruel at the end. make us hate her even more.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 22, 2009)

It feels like this could've been dragged out, but glad it wasn't.   Nakai's melted the heart of the icy queen.

But best of all, she dumped Koogy.  (He's a joke anyhow.)


----------



## Mai♥ (May 22, 2009)

Hmm... This chapter wasn't that interesting as the others have been.

Poor Nakai though.


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2009)

Aoki flustered makes Nakai know he can keep that pimp hand strong.


----------



## Austeria (May 22, 2009)

Godot said:


> Yeh it was kind of obvious. I kinda wanted Aoki to stay as a cold-hearted bitch to keep things interesting...


Me too actually.

Now I'm afraid we might get another Mary Sue. 

AND I STILL THINK SHE IS RELATED TO IWASE.


----------



## Felix (May 22, 2009)

I liked how they completely ignored Kogy 

"And Kogy had to work alone. The end"


----------



## stardust (May 22, 2009)

This reminded me of a scene in Cinema Paradiso.

For anyone who hasn't seen it, the main character falls in love with Elena, a girl who's completely out of his league. His surrogate father type, Alfredo, tells him a story about a man who wanted to prove his love for a woman. Once upon a time, a king gave a feast. And there came the most beautiful princesses of the realm. Now, a soldier, who was standing guard, saw the king's daughter go by. She was the most beautiful one, and he immediately fell in love with her. But what could a poor soldier do when it came to the daughter of the king? Well, finally, one day, he managed to meet her, and he told her that he could no longer live without her. The princess was so impressed by his strong feelings that she said to the soldier: "If you can wait hundred days and hundred nights under my balcony, then at the end of it, I shall be yours." The soldier immediately went there and waited one day. And two days. And ten. And then twenty. And every evening, the princess looked out of her window, but he never moved. During rain, during wind, during snow, he was always there. The bird shat on his head, and the bees stung him, but he didn't budge. After ninety nights, he had become all dried up, all white, and the tears streamed from his eyes. He couldn't hold them back. He no longer had the strength to sleep. All that time, the princess watched him. And on the 99th night, the soldier stood up, took his chair, and went away. 

The main character in Cinema Paradiso, Salvatore, goes off and does just that, and he wins her over in the end.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 22, 2009)

I really liked this chapter, even though I thought I'd hate it from the spoilers.

I don't think it's fair to Nakai to call him a stalker. He didn't try to follow her everywhere she went, nor did he try to peek in her apartment, or anything of the kind. Aoki told him she doubted that he could put the time necessary to make his art truly great, so he showed her that he could and would. Doing it in front of her apartment made perfect sense.

As for some people's complaint about Aoki's change of mind being unrealistic, I don't think it's a valid complaint at all. Aoki didn't fall in love with Nakai, as the last page showed. She simply stopped pretending that her story was perfect and that therefore the problem must be with the drawings. She also acknowledged Nakai's talent and perseverance. And I guess she might have warmed up to him a bit. But just a bit.

In other words, Bakuman still rocks.


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2009)

Felix said:


> I liked how they completely ignored Kogy
> 
> "And Kogy had to work alone. The end"



Yeah that was like the Simpsons Poochie dead .

'' Poochie died on his way back to his home planet ''

This Koogy guy has two defeats already wonder if he gonna get always defeated like the Pokemon Team Rocket .


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> This Koogy guy has two defeats already wonder if he gonna get always defeated like the Pokemon Team Rocket .



I hope so.
I hate Koogy.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2009)

This was a touching chapter. I had to feel for the big oaf. He was determined to get her to work with him again and managed to do it. Mission accomplished.

I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed how Koogy being dumped was kind of glossed over near the end. XD



Oxvial said:


> This Koogy guy has two defeats already wonder if he gonna get always defeated like the Pokemon Team Rocket .



Blasting off again.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 23, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> In other words, Bakuman still rocks.



For truth


----------



## rubbereruben (May 24, 2009)

I feel bad for saying this, but I let loose some tears after finally seeing our buddy Aika win for once in his life.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 25, 2009)

my point still stand

Koogy is the jobber for this series...


----------



## VASSiLi (May 27, 2009)

Time for spoilers my friends [Hope that someone will translate them :*]

*Source:* 2ch
*Verification: Pending*
*Credits:* ?

あらまし

アシスタント3人の内、高浜が来ない。
事情を誰も知らない。そこに編集から電話があり、
高浜がSQで連載するかどうか茨木と話しあっている最中だと言う。
釈然としないサイコー。どうもかって過ぎるんじゃないか。
まだ高浜君がやめるかどうかは
決まっていないが、一応新アシの都合は考えておく。
それより一話の結果が出たので明日じっくりと話し合いをすると編集が
言うと、今行きますとサイコーら二人が集英社に行くと
茨木と遭遇。同じ会社内だからと言って、何でもやっていいのかと
つめよるところに、編集が現れる。茨木は編集も一緒に来いと言い、
3人を部屋に案内。そこで編集に１話めの結果を尋ねる。
編集は４位だったと明かす。衝撃を受けるサイコーとシュウジン。
茨木がジャンプのニーズと探偵系のミスマッチを指摘し、
こういうのこそジャンプSQ、SQでは読者と作者に
時間的余裕のようなものがあり、探偵者も向いているというような話をし、
君たちが一連の騒動で腹を立てているも分かるが冷静に
適材適所を考えた結果なのだというような説明。ちなみに高浜
との折り合いはつかなくて、結局私の企みは失敗に終わっている状況だが、
本当にSQに適材なのは君たちだと言う。サイコーは
違います。僕らがやりたいのは探偵者じゃない。ジャンプで
連載を続け、トップを目指す事。探偵者はそのための
手段であり目的ではないと言う。しばし沈黙。茨木が
でも結果は結果、一話目で４位で盛り返すのは
大変な事だ。茨木が席を立ち、編集と３人でこれからのストーリーを
じっくり考えてくれと言い、部屋を出る。重い空気が流れる中、
初めの編集が入ってきて、話は聞いた４人で作戦会議だ。
「混戦必死？」で終了
___________________________________________

*Source :* 2ch
*Credits :* Sangyô
*Verification : Confirmed*

あずきが、写真集出す前にﾏｼﾛに裸をみてほしいってメールしてた
あずきは写真集のこと悩んで泣いてた。ﾏｼﾛが電話しても出ない
____________________________________________

*Source :* 2ch
*Credits :* Gokoku Tera
*Verification : Confirmed*
・TRAP、２話目まで原稿UP。港浦、原稿回収しながら１話目のアンケート次第で
４話目以降バトル寄りの展開も用意しておく様に念押し。港浦、シュージンと
ファミレスへ打ち合わせに。港浦やシュージンそれに見吉のいない時の仕事場は
会話も少なく雰囲気よくない感じ。特に高浜は仕事中にヘッドフォンして音楽を
聴きながら作業していて小河もそれを注意しようか躊躇している様子。その晩、
小河と加藤が切り上げて帰ったあとも、高浜は居残りを志願。サイコーも一緒に
残ることに。突然「ディズニーが好きなんです」と語り出す高浜、どうして今まで
口を聞かなかったのか問うサイコーに「高校に通いながら連載をしている先生は
尊敬するが、あのふたりはアシスタントで満足しているんで話が合うワケない」
などと言い出す。「小河さんは自分を客観視してアシスタントとして向上心が
あってまだいいが、加藤さんはアシスタントしているのが嬉しいなどと満足して
いるからダメ」とバッサリ。港浦の持ってきたらっこ１１号の１話目が載ってる
ジャンプを読み合うふたり、ふたりともラッコ１１号は好評価。以降、サイコーと
高浜は夜に居残るとき、時にはシュージンも交えて漫画談義をする仲に。
・TRAP１話目が掲載されているジャンプ発売、TRAPの速報順位は３位に。ちなみに
２週前から始まっているラッコ１１号の１話目は１位、２話目は２位、３話目の
速報は４位。更にちなみに先週から始まっている新井先生のチーズおかきは１話目は
３位で２話目の速報が９位。港浦から当初の構想通りのネームでGO！が出る。３位で
満足していいのか？港浦には担当としてもっと上を狙う意欲があってもいいのでは？
１位を獲る絶好のチャンスを逃してしまったのでは？とサイコー、シュージン、見吉
との会話がされるが、サイコーは「勝負は２話目！」と言い放つ。
・TRAP新連載掲載のジャンプが発売されても亜豆からメール１つ来ない事に疑問に思
ったサイコー、亜豆に試しに『元気ですか？』と無難なメールを送ってみると即、
『元気だよ』と返信が来る。ジャンプは忘れてるだけなのかな？などと思っている
サイコーの所に更に亜豆からメールが。『今度、写真集を出さないかって話が来てる
んだけど、やってもいい？　ちょっとHなのもあるみたい(笑)』『もし、やるのなら
その前に真城君にわたしの裸を見て欲しい』『裸を見られたら他の人に水着くらい見ら
れても平気になるよね(笑)』メールを読んで亜豆が普通ではない事を察したサイコー、
見吉に電話して、亜豆は最近「声優の仕事がなくなるかも…」と悩んでいて元気が
なかった事を知る。更に見吉から亜豆の携帯番号を聞き出したサイコー、電話してみる
が亜豆は出ない。『電話でちゃんと話をしよう』とメールを送ったのちにかけ直すが、
やはり亜豆は出ないまま。「どうして出てくれないんだ…」　そのころ亜豆は、暗い
部屋で涙を流しながら蹲り、着信音を流し続ける携帯を見つめていた。「真城くん……」
　次回につづく


あ、スレ違いでかつ他所で既に言われてますが、こち亀が香取慎吾でTVドラマ化だそーですｗ


----------



## Inugami (May 27, 2009)

so Bakuman has the status of having spoilers.

that's great now it only lacks something a cool villain ..not clowns like Koogy plz .


----------



## VASSiLi (May 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> so Bakuman has the status of having spoilers.
> 
> that's great now it only lacks something a cool villain ..not clowns like Koogy plz .



Bakuman has his own spoilers from the first issue. Ah, and about a cool villain, I agree with you.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 27, 2009)

Spoilers look interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mentioning the Questionare and Otter 11 seems to be very popular.


----------



## Ladd (May 27, 2009)

I reckon Eiji will be the villain. Still haven't forgotten his little talk about cancelling a manga he dislikes once he gets #1.


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2009)

i wonder, will bakuman take a shot at fansubs? 

we could potentially become the villains


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2009)

At this point, I've given up trying to figure out potential villains in Bakuman. Everyone just turns out to just be eccentrically endearing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 28, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Spoilers look interesting.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OBVIOUSLY!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course Otter 11 is popular....*ITS ABOUT AN OTTER IN A SUIT WITH ROCK PUNCHES*


----------



## VASSiLi (May 28, 2009)

*Source*: 2ch
*Verification: Confirmed*


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2009)

Hey, the events are going on at the same time Eden of the East's are, that's pretty nifty.


----------



## Saiko (May 29, 2009)

This Manga just gets better from chapter to chapter 

Azuki , I start to like you


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 29, 2009)

OMGAWD I WANT PICS


----------



## Felix (May 29, 2009)

"I want you to see me naked first"
Hell yes, now we are talking


----------



## Grandia (May 29, 2009)

pretty dramatic ending


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 29, 2009)

Mashiro needs to man up, get on his bike, speed to Azuki's house, break the gate and door down, get to her room, and tell her to take it all off.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 29, 2009)

If your hot girlfriend wants you to see her naked... then you let her get naked :ho


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2009)

wow 

what drama in the end and it start out all great, with only little forshadowing in the first few pages


----------



## Akatora (May 29, 2009)

Personally I would suggest him to go this way:


"If you don't feel good about it then you shouldn't do it. However if the reason you don't want to do it is because of our relasionship, you need no worry as long as you judge it to be alright so will I."

I'd likely say something like she'd have to want to wear the cloth they show her to get the pictures taken, if the cloths were to exposing(aka more than just what shed be wearing on a beach) i'd say no
If It's just swimming suit pictures sure thing just allow me to see it first, she shouldn't feel rushed to jump faster than she got a solid fodding.



blablabla  was a good chapter(though I have no experience when it come to relasionship, so can't say how it would go )


anyway I can follow his reactions especially the email about seeing her Naked with a "lol" that seem out of the blue.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2009)

i think there is also a sense of pressure on her, since saiko now managed to get serialized for real, while she herself is somewhat struggling to get new voice actor positions


----------



## VASSiLi (May 29, 2009)

Choose quality, choose Akatsuki :>


		Bakuman 39


----------



## Inugami (May 29, 2009)

Azuki getting devastated for something people in the entertaining industry do a lot LOL.. Mashiro must man up go to her house and see her naked dammit !


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Azuki getting devastated for something people in the entertaining industry do a lot LOL.. Mashiro must man up go to her house and see her naked dammit !



showing your body naked in front of the camera or elsewhere isn't as easy as you make it sound like

do you like show off you naked body and run around naked all day long?


----------



## Inugami (May 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> showing your body naked in front of the camera or elsewhere isn't as easy as you make it sound like
> 
> do you like show off you naked body and run around naked all day long?



she isn't going to get naked for that photo session .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 29, 2009)

first thought was oh shit Mashiro is finally on his way to pimp status then it got sad real fast. Damn dramatic ending though; can't wait for next week as I've been wondering whats been going on with Azuki.

On a lighter note 3rd place isn't so bad; if their 2nd chapter can stay solid I'll have a good feeling about this manga as the one.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 29, 2009)

If Saiko still have the pride as a man...he should now rush to Azuki's house and ask her to naked in front of her and sexing her right now 24/7 then shove the Editor/Photo Book  away..

But then, this is Shonen...So I think Saiko will chicken out and won't meet Azuki until she completely succumbed into the porn industry..and addicted to it....

Then Saiko will only realize that he was wrong and going breakdown after Azuki openly reject Saiko in front of her new wed old-ugly-pervert husband .

Good Ending


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> If Saiko still have the pride as a man...he should now rush to Azuki's house and ask her to naked in front of her and sexing her right now 24/7 then shove the Editot/Photo Book  away..
> 
> But then, this is Shonen...So I think Saiko will chicken out and won't meet Azuki until she completely succumb into the porn industry..and addicted to it....
> 
> ...



This isnt Seinen haha.

But i liked how Azuki wasnt all Moe about it, its nice to see a cute girl in a manga actually behave like a normal girl, and not be all mega cute and mega innocent.

FUCK YEA OTTER 11 

is it bad that i like that more than Det. Trap?


----------



## Goodfellow (May 29, 2009)

Windwaker said:
			
		

> FUCK YEA OTTER 11
> 
> is it bad that i like that more than Det. Trap?



It is only...natural


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 29, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> FUCK YEA OTTER 11
> 
> is it bad that i like that more than Det. Trap?



Its about a freaking otter who wears a suit and punches guys in the face with rock hands.

That is so win my eyes hurt from just getting a glimpse of it in the other chapter.


----------



## Smoke (May 29, 2009)

Nekkid miho = win


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Its about a freaking otter who wears a suit and punches guys in the face with rock hands.
> 
> That is so win my eyes hurt from just getting a glimpse of it in the other chapter.



Ha, i hope that sometime down the line we get an intermission chapter, that is, chapter 1 of Otter 11.

Although i'd get worried that we'd like it more than bakuman itself haha


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 29, 2009)

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Baub (May 29, 2009)

That would be messed up if he rode all the way down to her house and she would come to the door or open the window.The way their relationship is set makes room for all kinds of problems (I know all relationships are not perfect).


----------



## Inugami (May 29, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> FUCK YEA OTTER 11
> 
> is it bad that i like that more than Det. Trap?



well Hiramaru does his manga naturally and happened the people like his style.. on the other hand Mashiro and Takagi are forcing his manga to succeed that's why I'm sure Detective Trap isn't going to do it good .


----------



## Tyrannos (May 29, 2009)

I don't know why she said she was going to be naked.  It thought picture books were not nude?

Also, I don't know bout in Japan.  But when you're text messaging someone, don't you need their phone number to send it?  



Osiris said:


> If your hot girlfriend wants you to see her naked... then you let her get naked :ho



LOL that reminds me of that line from Ghostbusters.  But instead for us it would be, "If your HOT girlfriend wants you to see her naked, YOU SAY YES!"


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 29, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Also, I don't know bout in Japan.  But when you're text messaging someone, don't you need their phone number to send it?



yeah I was wondering about that too


----------



## Baub (May 29, 2009)

I think her phone may have a e-mail address,because sometimes you will see a yuki  @ docomo.jp or vodafone.jp.Nevertheless I thought that he would have her cellphone number as well.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 29, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I don't know why she said she was going to be naked.  It thought picture books were not nude?



Uh, yeah...when did she ever say she was posing naked? She isn't. She'll be in swimsuits and the likes. She probably just wants him to see more of her than everybody else will, though -- it'd taint their relationship if she's flaunting her body out to strangers when her boyfriend hasn't seen her in anything but a school uniform.

She obviously doesn't like that direction, either, though. Probably, neither of them want her to do this, but...her dream isn't working.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 29, 2009)

well at least this chapter started good

then it got lame


----------



## Ladd (May 29, 2009)

You know, after almost 40 chapters, I still don't get why they can't just have a _normal_ relationship.


----------



## Eldritch (May 29, 2009)

because it's cool not to


----------



## Ladd (May 29, 2009)

Your set is hot.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 29, 2009)

i wonder how Eiji is doing in the ranking, the whole shit with Azuki is getting interesting


----------



## The Imp (May 29, 2009)

Ladd said:


> Your set is hot.


you don't even have to say it because everybody is thinking the same thing. 

on topic: i agree with lord genome the chapter started good and got lame. the relationship between the 2 is really weird and quite over dramatic to the degree that it gets really annoying.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 29, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> you don't even have to say it because everybody is thinking the same thing.
> 
> on topic: i agree with lord genome the chapter started good and got lame. the relationship between the 2 is really weird and quite over dramatic to the degree that it gets really annoying.



I felt the other way around; it seemed like a pretty boring chapter with the whole ranking, more working on the manga, and then some learning about one of their assistants and his aspirations. I got really interested when he called Miyoshi cause that was so unlike him. He is going into protect mode over his woman.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> I hate how ever text message ends with LOL.  That's so retarded.



I also thought it was a bit odd

"I'm about to make a career changing decision and maybe do something that i dont want to do that would complicate our relationship....LOL"



Oxvial said:


> well Hiramaru does his manga naturally and happened the people like his style.. on the other hand Mashiro and Takagi are forcing his manga to succeed that's why I'm sure Detective Trap isn't going to do it good .



You're reading too deep into it.

Detective trap lacks Otters in suits with rock punches. This is why OTTER 11 is superior.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 29, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> because it's cool not to



Negi's wig sucks ass.

But Mashiro FTW!!! Take the noodz, then you'll finally be down the path of the GAR pimp himself Shuujin.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 30, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Uh, yeah...when did she ever say she was posing naked? She isn't. She'll be in swimsuits and the likes. She probably just wants him to see more of her than everybody else will, though -- it'd taint their relationship if she's flaunting her body out to strangers when her boyfriend hasn't seen her in anything but a school uniform.
> 
> She obviously doesn't like that direction, either, though. Probably, neither of them want her to do this, but...her dream isn't working.



Well we know that.   But to Mashiro, her talking about getting naked all of a sudden, well we can see he was going into WTF mode.  Frankly, she should've sent a pic there and then to show she was serious.  

All in all, next chapter Mashiro will probably say something thats like, "you don't have to do that kind of thing."   And she tells the guy to F-off.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2009)

Nude Azuki in my Bakuman? More likely than you think .


----------



## Red Viking (May 30, 2009)

Ladd said:


> You know, after almost 40 chapters, I still don't get why they can't just have a _normal_ relationship.



Because they're experiencing first love and, in their nievity and inexperience, think they don't have to do anything to maintain the relationship because they've romanticized the idea of love; that it is the most powerful thing in the universe and that's all that matters?

I'd actually propose the opposite: That this _is_ normal.  Normal in the fact that they're screwing things up in the way people who have never been in a relationship before usually do.

I really like how this series deconstructs various romance cliches.  First there was that love triangle that got shut down a chapter after it started and there have been plenty of strong suggestions that these two kids will end up just like his uncle and her mother if they don't get their act together.


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

Ladd said:


> Your set is hot.



yeah I know my set rox



Nizuma Eiji said:


> Negi's wig sucks ass.



you my friend are cruisin for a brusin


----------



## Austeria (May 30, 2009)

Wth Azuki. Just say friggin NO. >_>

If she's not up for it, why consider it in the first place? And it's degrading that she's actually even thinking about doing it.

Cut me this BS.

She wants shortcut? Do it then. No? Then don't.

IT'S THAT SIMPLE.


----------



## Mai♥ (May 30, 2009)

^ Exactly. I do feel kinda sorry for her in a way. But she is overreacting over the situation.

Cool chapter.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 30, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> you my friend are cruisin for a brusin




Sorry, but manga Negi>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>L.A. Negi


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

Loved the way chapter 39 ended, I think Azuki's trying to bag Saiko before she dirties herself.  Surely the only can't be porn star/model could it?


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

who thinks that guy is gonna get laid next chapter with that girl


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2009)

so this is the new negihatethread ?

well I think he sucks in every possible form  ... even if he appears in cereal(I love to eat that) like some kind of Negi O's I'm sure I would puke .


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

What guy and girl are you talking about?  That could very well be Nakai and Aoki or Shuujin and Miyoshi.


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> What guy and girl are you talking about?  That could very well be Nakai and Aoki or Shuujin and Miyoshi.




the girl who was crying at the end of the chapter and the main character



Oxvial said:


> so this is the new negihatethread ?
> 
> well I think he sucks in every possible form  ... even if he appears in cereal(I love to eat that) like some kind of Negi O's I'm sure I would puke .



every thread is the negi hate thread


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

^You read this manga and don't know their names?


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^You read this manga and don't know their names?



ya, i'm bad with names



Eldritch Gall said:


> kurono why do you always have to talk about dicks and sex




wth are you talking about someone always brings it up before me. and this time it actually has something to do with the chapter


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

and the fact that mashiro's name is retarded doesn't make it any easier to remember


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> ya, i'm bad with names



I don't think you need to be posting in here until you've memorized at least the main characters name, there's only 2.  We're on Chapter 40 so I dunno, re-read, wikipedia it, look back at old posts or whatever just learn them.


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> and the fact that mashiro's name is retarded doesn't make it any easier to remember



plus he has another name too. wtf is his penname again?


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

OH NEW RULE GUYS

YOU HAVE TO MEMORIZE THE MAIN CHARACTER'S NAME BEFORE YOU CAN POST


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

^No I'm not trying to kick you out, but you need to learn either to establish the context before you start discussing or at least know the names of the characters, one of the two.

Also, consolidate your posts into one with the edit button and don't double post.


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> OH NEW RULE GUYS
> 
> YOU HAVE TO MEMORIZE THE MAIN CHARACTER'S NAME BEFORE YOU CAN POST



yeah because you can't have a discussion about the plot if you don't remember a person's name. i am appalled at such a notion



kurono76767 said:


> the girl who was crying at the end of the chapter and the main character
> 
> 
> 
> every thread is the negi hate thread



mider t what do you think i was doing there?


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

I'll only read the chapters. Why would I wiki something I care nothing about. Don't blame me that the main character's name is such a pain in the ass to memorize


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

Like I said, you could've been talking about Nakai or Aoki, since what happened last chapter.  Is it really that hard of a job to memorize the name of a main character if you've been reading a manga for 40 chapters?  I can see if you rushed through it and weren't paying attention though.

Luckily for you Eld, he has two so take your pick.


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

I don't know the name of the main character as well


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Like I said, you could've been talking about Nakai or Aoki, since what happened last chapter.  Is it really that hard of a job to memorize the name of a main character if you've been reading a manga for 40 chapters?  I can see if you rushed through it and weren't paying attention though.
> 
> Luckily for you Eld, he has two so take your pick.



who's gonna remember a name that they hear once a week for like 5 minutes. if there was actually something worth discussing most people would remember the names simply because you'll see them more


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

I'm surprised anybody knows the name of this manga or what's going on with it.  Or the name of the website they read it at.  Or their own username.


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'm surprised anybody knows the name of this manga or what's going on with it.  Or the name of the website they read it at.  Or their own username.



It only happens with Bakuman thoug
I know the names of most of the sidecast, but I have a hard time remembering the name of the main char


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

Some character's name are just not memorable

i.e all of the Bakuman's characters

Except maybe Takagi

Oh please, you've got to be kidding me. Naruto's name is the manga's name. So you not memorizing it would make you a complete dumb ass. Literally.


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

If you're going to make an analogy might as well do it right

like why can people memorize Kenshiro's name from HNK

Cause he's a good character that people like

Mashiro, who the hell even likes him. ALL of the side characters are better than him


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> If you're going to make an analogy might as well do it right
> 
> like why can people memorize Kenshiro's name from HNK
> 
> ...



Not a valid analogy since I don't read HNK.

I'm pretty sure alot of people don't like Sasuke but he's a prevalent character that everybody remembers his name.

And I'm even more sure that Mashiro/Saiko has some fans considering there's a member named/was named after him.

btw, you just proved you know his name.


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Guess it's just a personal problem overall then.  Get ready for more posts like "lol i hope main character and girl who likes main character have sex"
> 
> 
> Everytime a chapter comes out their names are said more than a few times, go back and see, were you here for the subforum?  Do you remember where in the story we are currently?



you were the only one who posted in the subforum.  plus it's almost always dead there.

i know what's happening in the plot. the mangaka just got their manga published in Jump and the guy's GF is failing at trying to become a voice actor and they lost their old editor and got some new one and some assistants, and they have a new rival.

see i know what is going on i just can't remember most of their names.

EDIT: i'm active on NF but the bkuman thread is always dead except like on friday's and there is never anything to discuss other than saying if you liked the chapter or not


----------



## Austeria (May 30, 2009)

Can you guys kindly shut the hell up about remembering names?  Honestly, it's not hard.

I really, really, really want to read Otters 11.


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Not a valid analogy since I don't read HNK.
> 
> I'm pretty sure alot of people don't like Sasuke but he's a prevalent character that everybody remembers his name.
> 
> ...



Just because you haven't read it doesn't make it invalid

There's a difference between a character who's not memorable, and a character that everyone utterly hates and constatly shits on. Plus if you've read naruto you'll see his name popping up every 5 chapters. And the amount of threads created about him.

I see those names all the time. Doesn't mean I can recognize which anime they're from.

I know his name now. I said it in my earlier posts wise ass. I'm talking about everyone else who can't remember their names, don't go acting like a prick and telling them where they can/can't post


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> you were the only one who posted in the subforum.  plus it's almost always dead there.
> 
> i know what's happening in the plot. the mangaka just got their manga published in Jump and the guy's GF is failing at trying to become a voice actor and they lost their old editor and got some new one and some assistants, and they have a new rival.
> 
> see i know what is going on i just can't remember most of their names.



Wrong.  Plenty of people posted AFTER I made the threads.  Shows how much people wanted Bakuman to win.  Anyway I was talking about this thread itself, since that subforum is gone.  I ask you again "Don't visit the forums much do you?"

Funny how I can play mad libs with this
"i know what's happening in the plot.  the shinigami just got their bankai completed in Karakura and the guy's captain is failing at trying to defeat a espada and they lost their old captains and got some new enemy and some fodder, and they have a new threat"
Very clear see?

I doubt you can't remember anybody's name.


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wrong.  Plenty of people posted AFTER I made the threads.  Shows how much people wanted Bakuman to win.  Anyway I was talking about this thread itself, since that subforum is gone.  I ask you again "Don't visit the forums much do you?"
> 
> Funny how I can play mad libs with this
> "i know what's happening in the plot.  the shinigami just got their bankai completed in Karakura and the guy's captain is failing at trying to defeat a espada and they lost their old captains and got some new enemy and some fodder, and they have a new threat"
> ...



no i remeber some, primarily eiji but that's probably because he is the most interesting character in the manga.

i used to come to KL2 a lot but after the HxH thread got closed i come here a bit less but i do come to KL2 frequently


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Just because you haven't read it doesn't make it invalid
> 
> There's a difference between a character who's not memorable, and a character that everyone utterly hates and constatly shits on. Plus if you've read naruto you'll see his name popping up every 5 chapters. And the amount of threads created about him.
> 
> ...



It's also invalid because I never made an analogy to begin with, you assumed I did and made one of your own.

Oh really?  I think the main character is pretty memorable, considering he's been in every chapter.  Even the latest chapter has his name in it, I think it's the amount of text that makes people skip over it.
This is Narutoforums, I'm pretty sure people know his name without even reading the manga.

What?

Then why are you even posting?  I wasn't talking to you to begin with, you're just making an example of yourself.  Stop talking and leave if you've got nothing to prove.  
If you really have read back then you'll see on the last page I didn't tell him where he can't post.  Now stop speaking when I'm clearly talking to someone else.


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

Mider T why are you using BLEACH of all mangas as an example


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

^Why are you still speaking?



kurono76767 said:


> EDIT: i'm active on NF but the bkuman thread is always dead except like on friday's and there is never anything to discuss other than saying if you liked the chapter or not



No.  There's plenty of things to discuss, the fact that you only visit it on Friday might obstruct your view on this.


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It's also invalid because I never made an analogy to begin with, you assumed I did and made one of your own.
> 
> Oh really?  I think the main character is pretty memorable, considering he's been in every chapter.  Even the latest chapter has his name in it, I think it's the amount of text that makes people skip over it.
> This is Narutoforums, I'm pretty sure people know his name without even reading the manga.
> ...



What the hell was all of that, "I guess people can't memorize their usernames and the name of this site too"

That's just you. "IF I CAN DO IT EVERY1 CAN IGNORANT IGNORANT IGNORANT" I've seen at least 5 or 6 people in here who has trouble memorizing the names. Also lol, they can bookmark, shortcut, or just type the first letter with the search engine popping down. 

Say there's a name called Miyashushkeun Sumunarimashi. Would you know where the hell it came from? Surely you wouldn't say, "Oh thats from the MDUEWHFEFW manga!"

If only NeBy was here to break down this guys logic


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

mider t go to page 88. at the bottom is discussion on this week's chapter and at the top is last week's. this place gets no discussion except fridays and saturdays when the chapter comes out


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Why are you still speaking?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  There's plenty of things to discuss, the fact that you only visit it on Friday might obstruct your view on this.



Cause this is the Bakuman thread, not Mider T's hangout spot



kurono76767 said:


> mider t go to page 88. at the bottom is discussion on this week's chapter and at the top is last week's. this place gets no discussion except fridays and saturdays when the chapter comes out



"Your argument is invalid, since I don't want to go there"


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2009)

wud's the name of the main chara?


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

bleach is a fairly popular manga where as bakuman isn't. it's still in its beginnings. comparing remembering stuff from bleach (something people often talk of) to something like bakuman (gets very little discussion in comparison) is stupid



Eldritch Gall said:


> If only NeBy was here to break down this guys logic



that's too harsh of a punishment even for mider


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

plus bleach has no minimum plot

yeah that is kinda going too far


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

i know eiji so your argument fails. i just often forget the boring characters.

EDIT: i don't even read bakuman for the characters. i just read it because the stuff they mention about manga is cool and interesting


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> i know eiji so your argument fails. i just often forget the boring characters.
> 
> EDIT: i don't even read bakuman for the characters. i just read it because the stuff they mention about manga is cool and interesting



I was gonna mention that as soon as Eld stopped talking.  You didn't say you memorized Eiji's name until the middle of the argument.

Okay.  I'm surprised you're interested in the romantic plot that goes on though.


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> This week's chapter?  Probably because it just came out?  Or the fact that some people have exams?  It's not like that every single week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. Yeah keep it up with these horrible comebacks

Then what was it? Tell me, oh literary master.

Felix didn't know his name, and he was here 2 or three pages ago

Who the fuck cares if it wasn't directed at me. Did you ever deliberately call out Kurono. "I'm only talking to kurono, no one else butt in it's our conversation alone" Honestly this has never been an issue on the forums before, you're just trying too hard. If this is where do you hang out.

Ok whatever you say. Mider da bawss

ok bye


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I was gonna mention that as soon as Eld stopped talking.  You didn't say you memorized Eiji's name until the middle of the argument.
> 
> Okay.  I'm surprised you're interested in the romantic plot that goes on though.



i'm not, i hate the pairing.

i was just throwing a question out there and then you got pissed because i can't remember the characters name


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

eld shut up no one's talkin to u


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Lol. Yeah keep it up with these horrible comebacks
> 
> Then what was it? Tell me, oh literary master.
> 
> ...



I'm reading the Manga since day one


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Eld you want attention?  You seem to be posting more now than we others were discussing the chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> I got pissed? lol  I offered you advice.



you started a 3 page argument because i forgot someones name.


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Felix said:


> I'm reading the Manga since day one



this just shows that Mashiro is simply a boring character and no one cares about his name


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Eld you want attention?  You seem to be posting more now than we others were discussing the chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> I got pissed? lol  I offered you advice.



Hahaha. Can someone say ad hominem



Felix said:


> I'm reading the Manga since day one



Yeah but you just said you didn't know the main char's name


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

No, I offered advice and you took the wrong way.  Eld butted in when nobody was talking to him for some reason and prolonged it.

Anyway, the original point is answered.


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

Anyway Mider needs to stop acting like the king of the forums


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> No, I offered advice and you took the wrong way.  Eld butted in when nobody was talking to him for some reason and prolonged it.
> 
> Anyway, the original point is answered.



how was it answered?

the point was you can still have a fucking discussion if you don't know someone's name. 

but you just assume shit about me because i can't remember someone's name


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> how was it answered?
> 
> the point was you can still have a fucking discussion if you don't know someone's name.
> 
> but you just assume shit about me because i can't remember someone's name



Because you know Eiji's name.  I suppose you don't have to know the main character's if you at least know somebody else's, still wouldn't advise it.

Now you're acting like Eld, making it seem like you intentionally ignore or forget something because you don't like it (the name)

Yeah I did assume, how can you not with how you posted?


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:
			
		

> Stop overreacting when you post. Stop butting in. Stop using examples that have nothing to do with the conversation at hand. Stop spamming. Stop getting butthurt over posts that have nothing to do with you.



Mider T you're a big hypocrite you know that

Who's the one getting butthurt that he has to neg the other? 

You're just not smart enough to break my points with logic.

Stop butting in? Hahahaha


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Because you know Eiji's name.  I suppose you don't have to know the main character's if you at least know somebody else's, still wouldn't advise it.
> 
> Now you're acting like Eld, making it seem like you intentionally ignore or forget something because you don't like it (the name)
> 
> Yeah I did assume, how can you not with how you posted?



if i think a character is interesting i'll probably remember their names. if they're boring and i don't give a shit about them, i'll probably forget fast. 

ok mider can you name all of the characters in bakuman for me. if you miss even one you should go find out quickly before you start posting in this thread



Eldritch Gall said:


> Mider T you're a big hypocrite you know that
> 
> Who's the one getting butthurt that he has to neg the other?
> 
> ...



i've said this before in a lot of threads but negging is a sign of weakness, it's like a flag saying i admit defeat


----------



## Eldritch (May 30, 2009)

I'll rep him for being such a smart fellow and good sport


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

give him a nice green one


----------



## Malumultimus (May 30, 2009)

You guys really need to just stop already.

As for the "LOL" thing I talk to Japanese people all the time online and they do have a tendency to end almost everything in "w" "ww" "www" "wwww" "wwwww" or, of course, "wwwwww" -- so for a teenage girl, I imagine it's even worse. It's also common for people to laugh when they're nervous, and this is true in text as well.

As for her "making a big deal out of it"...how many of you have real lives? It's always easy to stand back and say, "Just choose one - no biggie," but it doesn't usually work out that way.

If someone told you you had to either whore your body out or give up on your dream (one you've promised to reach with your lover), you'd be some kind of idiot to treat it lightly.


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Hahaha. Can someone say ad hominem
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah but you just said you didn't know the main char's name*



I still can't remember it


----------



## Austeria (May 30, 2009)

*This is off-topic, guys. Can you guys please carry this somewhere else? Some people, like me, are actually interested in discussing the contents of this manga.*

Does anyone here feel like this focuz on Azuki is completely unnecessary? I, for one, couldn't care less about her. She's not even one of the leads.


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *This is off-topic, guys. Can you guys please carry this somewhere else? Some people, like me, are actually interested in discussing the contents of this manga.*
> 
> Does anyone here feel like this focuz on Azuki is completely unnecessary? I, for one, couldn't care less about her. She's not even one of the leads.



i actually agree that azuki is useless and a waste of space


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 30, 2009)

I've been looking forward to some Azuki development, luckily they can do a lot of development very quickly and subtle in this series (look last week for Nakai and Aoki, Eiji, etc).

This one little mishap with Azuki will develop not only her own character (which was ridiculously one-dimensional before hand) but also could develop Mashiro's, Miyoshi's, and possibly Takagi's if he finds out (which when naked chicks are about, we all know he will ). Bakuman is awesome pek

And oh yeah, I would totally order my mother to peel Mider T's banana


----------



## taboo (May 30, 2009)

chapters with whats-er-face are kind of boring, i hope we get back to making manga again soon


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2009)

interesting chapter, they need to put more focus on the assistance like in the start of the chapter. i would like to know more about their female assistant.


----------



## Naruko (May 30, 2009)

Bunch of posts that are off topic spam and flamebait in here. Eldritch, kurono and Mider T, you guys seriously need to put each other on ignore. Outside that, at least stick to PMs/VMs and rep messages to relay your innermost feelings for each other. Outside that, back to the convo guys and have a lovely weekend


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

Sure

Now I wish we got omakes of the real Otter 11 written by Oda if there were ever a week Bakuman took a break.


----------



## Danchou (May 30, 2009)

Naruko said:


> Bunch of posts that are off topic spam and flamebait in here. Eldritch, kurono and Mider T, you guys seriously need to put each other on ignore. Outside that, at least stick to PMs/VMs and rep messages to relay your innermost feelings for each other. Outside that, back to the convo guys and have a lovely weekend


Even if that were true, why did Eldritch and Kurono then still get banned? That sort of defeats the purpose of your words, unless you meant with have a nice weekend that they're banned for the weekend. 

Anyway, ontopic. I had started reading this, but I don't really like the main characters so far. Might try it again sometime.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 30, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Mashiro needs to man up, get on his bike, speed to Azuki's house, break the gate and door down, get to her room, and tell her to take it all off.



I think this will happen, except for the getting naked part.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 30, 2009)

Mashiro should man up and say yes to seeing his girlfriend naked. 

Anyway, if she doesn't go down this route I am curious to see what her dream will be like as a result. More Azuki development isn't too bad. As it stands now she is an extremely weak character.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 30, 2009)

Azuki is annoying. She's good for the eyes, but not really much else as of now. 

P.S. I'M SICK OF THESE MUTHAFUCKIN LOLS AT THE END OF EVERY MUTHAFUCKIN MESSAGE


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2009)

^It was probably out of nervousness or to soften the blow.  Ya know, ease the transition into telling him.


----------



## Gutsu (May 31, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Does anyone here feel like this focuz on Azuki is completely unnecessary? I, for one, couldn't care less about her. She's not even one of the leads.



I agree the whole Azuki and Mashiro "relationship" is bringing/holding down the manga. I rather see the manga just focus on the manga-ka characters alot of them are interesting, Azuki on the other hand is just so bland.


----------



## Altron (May 31, 2009)

Oh well at least Masahiro can have that female assistant he has now


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> I agree the whole Azuki and Mashiro "relationship" is bringing/holding down the manga. I rather see the manga just focus on the manga-ka characters alot of them are interesting, Azuki on the other hand is just so bland.



i actually am enjoying the little bits of romance and derailing

i mean yes i wana know how chapter 2 did, but for them to skip a whole week .... well it's kinda a shame really


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 31, 2009)

I hate this whole Saiko-Azuki "romance." It's one of the most retarded plot devices I've ever read


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2009)

but that his whole reason to become mangaka 

to ignore is kinda stupid don't you think?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 31, 2009)

I'm just whining over the fact that Ohba could've chosen a different reason for Mashiro to keep chasing his dream. The whole Mashiro-Azuki thing he conjured is simply immature, stupid and ridiculously unrealistic.   

But now that it's there anyway then yeah, it's only reasonable to refer to it once in a while. Nevertheless, it still gets on my nerves everytime.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2009)

its fiction afterall 

even if very realistic, it is still fiction


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 31, 2009)

lol kishi brings back everyone to life lol. but why make fun of it when



Muk said:


> its fiction afterall


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 31, 2009)

Teens texting each other and never actually going out together is something that happens a lot in the everyday world you know. Personally I praise Bakuman for being a lot more realistic than some of the other stuff that happens in Shounen Jump.

:lolkubo


----------



## yo586 (May 31, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I'm just whining over the fact that Ohba could've chosen a different reason for Mashiro to keep chasing his dream. The whole Mashiro-Azuki thing he conjured is simply immature, stupid and ridiculously unrealistic.



Gotta say I disagree.  I think its pretty realistic, especially in innocence-ridden Japanese teenage culture, to have a couple like Mashiro and Azuki.  I like how they are introducing conflict in a way that seems understandable.  I dig their whole thing, kinda root for it, and see it as part of the main plot progression, not an irrelevant side track.
To overly idealistic teenagers like them, their love is as real as it gets.  Thats cool and makes the story touching.  I think its a good plot device, but to each his own.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the relationship they have too. Both of them are so naive and/or genuine about their relationship that I think they can pull it of.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 3, 2009)

Time for spoilers my friends 

*Source:* 2ch
*Verification: Confirmed*
*Credits:* Gokuko Tera

ネタバレ

・仕事場を飛び出したサイコー、再び見吉に電話し、今度は亜豆の現住所を訊ね、
谷草駅へ向かって走る。見吉からサイコーの事を聞いたシュージン、
サイコーの携帯へ電話し「原稿を投げ出してデートかよ！？」と。亜豆と連絡が
取れない事を告げるサイコー。「いまは少しでも4話目の原稿を進めるべきだ！」
「原稿は徹夜してでもやる！！」走り続けるサイコー。見吉がかけても亜豆は
電話に出ない。シュージンが亜豆の家電にかけてみる。亜豆母が出て、出たくない
と言う亜豆に「話をしたくないなら、直接自分でそう話しなさい」と無理やりに
受話器を渡す。シュージンに説教されて目が覚める亜豆、「高木君、私すぐ
真城君に電話する！」駅に突入したサイコーに「真城君！私が写真集を出すのは
嫌！？」初めて自分の想いを口に出してぶつける亜豆。「嫌だ！！亜豆さんが
写真集を出したら絶対に見たいけれど、それを誰かに見られるのは絶対に嫌です！！」
素直に答えるサイコー。中学の文集を見返して、写真集の仕事を請けるのに迷いが
出たと言う亜豆、断る決心をする。「いつか一緒に海に行こうね。その時、いっぱい
写真を撮ってね」サイコーと約束する亜豆。改札の外からシュージンと見吉の声が
聞こえてきて「二人にも謝らなきゃね･･･」
・ＴＲＡＰ，2話目の本ちゃんアンケート順位、8位に。その週、ＣＲＯＷが3位、
ラッコ11号が6位、チーズおかきが12位。港浦との打ち合わせ。「『勝負の2話目』
で8位ってどうなんですか」「1桁台だ！悪くない！」「先週9位のチーズおかきが
12位ならＴＲＡＰもそのくらい落ちる可能性がありますよね？」「大丈夫だ！
ＴＲＡＰはそんなに落ちない！！」前回の打ち合わせのリフレインの様相を呈して
くる。これまで通りの流れで進めていくことに。
ＷＪ編集部、相田らにＴＲＡＰ・亜城木の連載を褒められる港浦。盛り上がる連中
を横目に「8位で『良かった』か･･･？」と内心で呟く服部。
・亜城木の仕事場、「アンケート結果に即応できるように、いまの3話で１つの
事件が解決するネームを直さないか？」と言い出すサイコー、そこに同意と口を
挟む高浜。「自分を拾って、担当についてくれた人の事を悪く言いたくないですが」
と前置きし、「港浦さんが『絶対に大丈夫だ』と言ってくれたネームを原稿にした
けれど、月例賞に3度出したが3回ともダメでした」「港浦さんは経験も少ないし、
見通しも甘い。あの人の判断だけを信用したら危険だと思います」語り出す高浜。
シュージンは「しかし、打ち合わせで決めたのを変えて書くのはどうだろう」と
直しに躊躇。サイコーが「原作はシュージンなんだから、シュージンがいいと
思う物を原稿にするよ」と、とりあえず場を収める。
・ＴＲＡＰ、３話目の速報順位が出る、９位。他作品の順位は不明。
・翌日、連載会議の日。「今回は大丈夫」と言われていても緊張感の
走る亜城木の仕事場。今回は早く、17時過ぎには電話が鳴る。
・福田の「キヨシ騎士」、それに蒼樹・中井の「hideout door」連載決定！！
新井先生の「チーズおかき」と高野先生のチェーンなんとかの2作が打ち切り決定！！
・歓喜に沸くエイジの仕事場。「やっと俺の時代が来たぜ！！」吠える福田。
「ついに･･･蒼樹さんと･･････」泣きながら転がり廻る中井。「おめでとうです。
でも、一緒に仕事が出来なくなるのが残念です」とエイジ。「一緒！？これからは
一緒の雑誌で連載するんだろ！！」「そうだ！これからは打倒ＣＲＯＷ！！いや、
打倒全ての連載作品だ！！」吠え続ける福田。
・自分の時のお返しにと、エイジの仕事場にお祝いの電話をしようとするサイコー。
そこに「今回は安全圏内だ」と港浦に言われていたチーズおかきが打ち切られた事を
重く受け止めたシュージンが「俺、いまから7話目のネームを書き直すよ！！」
　次回につづく


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes!  Now to await translations.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 3, 2009)

oh boy i hop he gets 2 c her naked


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, what an interesting spoiler.   


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Nakai's back in the game and appears that Cheese Okagi is dropped.   Otter 11 drops to #6, while Trap remains in third.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 3, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Wow, what an interesting spoiler.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Nooo_ 



I was hoping this would be the duo's first apparent failure. Hopefully it's not all smooth sailing ahead.

AND WTH OTTER 11 DROPPED?!  IT'S A FRIGGIN OTTER WITH ROCK FISTS PUNCHING PEOPLE.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nooo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, Otter 11 fell to 6th it wasn't dropped, that was Cheese Okagi.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2009)

No full translation ?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 4, 2009)

> oh boy i hop he gets 2 c her naked


i hope to see her naked too


----------



## Inugami (Jun 4, 2009)

for the spoilers I can see how this manga its starting to get a random plot .


----------



## Saiko (Jun 4, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> for the spoilers I can see how this manga its starting to get a random plot .



Explain   .


----------



## Markus Arulius (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I've started to notice that the plot of this manga is getting kind of erratic
A shame but I'm sure the writers'll clear it up


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2009)

still no translation?


----------



## Saiko (Jun 5, 2009)

Holy Shit 

For comparison's sake, here's what happens when I put them back in and take out PPP an admitted democratic polling outfit.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 5, 2009)

oh snap! guess they did base them off some real life people. I thought there was a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 5, 2009)

Bakuman 40 is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ow Ow :x Miura is not the best Editor..  And the Saiko x Miho Conversation was more mature than that Sms Shit.

God , I love just Bakuman. Every Chapter is delivering.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



good to get a conclusion to her down time

wasn't a bad once they started to speak together, but seriously what is the guy thinking... -_-

I can understand not rushing to anything but here she is almost directly telling him she think they should start going out and he makes them stay away from each other -_-


the sceptism towards there editor sounds justified


----------



## The Imp (Jun 5, 2009)

the relationship between mashiro and azuki is fucking queer.

the rest of the chapter was pretty interesting. how often does SJ usually cut manga? does Bakuman exaggerate it because something gets cut like every week in the manga.


----------



## Altron (Jun 5, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> the relationship between mashiro and azuki is fucking queer.
> 
> the rest of the chapter was pretty interesting. how often does SJ usually cut manga? does Bakuman exaggerate it because something gets cut like every week in the manga.



i wouldn't be surprised if that was the case, seeing as how this is pretty much based on the real workings of the Shueisha, which has to make cuts on series for SJ. Though it is probably that a little bit could be exaggerated, though i enjoyed the last few panels with Eiji Nīzuma and the other friends.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 5, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> the relationship between mashiro and azuki is fucking queer.
> 
> the rest of the chapter was pretty interesting. how often does SJ usually cut manga? does Bakuman exaggerate it because something gets cut like every week in the manga.




It's because time go so quickly in Bakuman


I'm not sure how many series are cancled a year but should be atleast 2 a season...

so about 8 series a year i think hopefully ended mangas can fit into this to


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 5, 2009)

I want them to have their old editor back 

And woot, Eiji is on the cover of vol 3. X3


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2009)

Well Mai, it looks like that's going to happen soon.   Like we suspected a while, the new editor wasn't good.   And now they are in panic mode.

I wonder what's going to happen to get Hattori to be their editor again.  And would he drop One Piece to do so?  



As for Mashiro and Azuki, I've seen such things actually happen in the real world.   Teenagers can get into situations that can be very overdramatic because of their shyness or their pride.   It can be funny.   At least these guys aren't dragging it on for multiple chapters.

And that's not all, Nakai and Fukuda's mangas are in so the race is on!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 5, 2009)

It's about time they realize their current editor sucks and doesn't really know what he's talking about.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2009)

so the spoilers were wrong well finally a long normal conversation between Mashiro and Azuki now I hope to don't see her in a long time.

 yaa! never liked the new editor hope they get rid of him .



Tyrannos said:


> I wonder what's going to happen to get *Nakai *to be their editor again.  And would he drop One Piece to do so?



Nakai?


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2009)

wow awesome chapter


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't even read the first 14 pages

that's how horrible their relationship is


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2009)

still the editor could be right they may have a worse ranking next time if they change the chapter to much.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 5, 2009)

NAM said:


> still the editor could be right they may have a worse ranking next time if they change the chapter to much.



or they might get #1


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 5, 2009)

It seem that Mashiro and Azuki's relationship finally made a progress a bit and I like their phone conversation.

Seriously, stop sms and take your time to talk with your girflfriend, Saiko. 

and their new editor is sure a failure....everyone should know being 9th isn't something that worth to be brag...ya know.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2009)

Excellent chapter, though I was a little disappointed at a clothed Azuki
All the talk about relationship "ifs" made me think it wasn't going to happen though.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, their relationship stuff in this chapter ended up boring me.

Ha, had a feeling this editor sucked. I'm glad Hattori was like "#9 is great? What the hell is he thinking?" 

Also congrats to Nakai and Fukuda. Although I expect one of them to be cut in the future.



kurono76767 said:


> the rest of the chapter was pretty interesting. how often does SJ usually cut manga? does Bakuman exaggerate it because something gets cut like every week in the manga.



2 series every 10 weeks on average. With both cuts back-to-back. Sometimes they get more and sometimes they get less. Depends on the line-up. Something might be too new to cut so they will cut something that has been a basement dweller for a while before the new series is ranked.

Or in the case of Eyesheild 21 and Neuro more recently, an older series may end naturally so they don't need to cut another series at all.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Nakai?



Whoops, thanks for catching my fall.  I meant Hattori.  



NAM said:


> still the editor could be right they may have a worse ranking next time if they change the chapter to much.



You saying that and how Hattori gave that WTF look when he overheard their conversation, makes me think TRAP will hit a low and he will step up for the kids and give up One Piece for them.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 6, 2009)

damn.......
and i was begining to think that there new editor is cool, if tht dude didn't give the advice(assistant), next serialisation Trap would have got the pink slip and i also think that Hattori will step up for the kids, but i kinda want Trap to get cancelled and i want them to come up with another battle manga or someshit, i just hope it doesn't turn out like the second part of Death Note.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 6, 2009)

I always thought dude was too cheery. But at the same time I wonder if their decision to rewrite the chapter will be their downfall. You've got me hooked as always Bakuman.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 6, 2009)

well i don't think that with their next chapter, since their changing it will go down, maybe it will go one or two up in the ranking who knows,


----------



## Jugger (Jun 6, 2009)

Why rewrite chapter 7 they are now making 3 or 4. Is it becouse thats when their rivals will be in jump?


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 6, 2009)

no, usally they are like 3 chapters ahead.


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Why rewrite chapter 7 they are now making 3 or 4. Is it becouse thats when their rivals will be in jump?


they already submitted chapter 3/4 so nothing much they can do about that

and 5/6 probably are also finished, at least the manuscript is finished for it, so the earliest they can  change probably is chapter 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2009)

That editor is way too optimistic and likes playing things too close. It's probably a good idea to rewrite ch.7 to avoid the axe like those other two titles. On another note, it was nice to see Kiyoshi Knight and Hideout Door get serialization.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 6, 2009)

a DL please 

can't find it 

Editretty please 

Editretty please with sugar on top 

Edit: oh come on


----------



## Austeria (Jun 6, 2009)

^ I can't find one either, sry.

I enjoyed this chapter more than I expected.  Finally a progress in Saiko's relationship with Azuki. About time, I say.

And Fukuda!  _Down with Crow! Down with everyone!_

I can't wait for the next chapter, like always.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 7, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Can't wait for Bakuman to get chopped.  Oh the irony.


That'd be hilarious but I'd be sad. 

Though the chances are slim seeing its general performance in Jump.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 7, 2009)

Austeria said:


> That'd be hilarious but I'd be sad.
> 
> Though the chances are slim seeing its general performance in Jump.



Is there a website where we can see how each SJ series did every week?


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Can't wait for Bakuman to get chopped.  Oh the irony.



Don't Jinx it !!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 7, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Is there a website where we can see how each SJ series did every week?



, and Bakuman tends to get good scores but the last couple of weeks have been poor it's usual standards


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2009)

Osiris said:


> , and Bakuman tends to get good scores but the last couple of weeks have been poor it's usual standards



dropped down to below 10 

damn

hopefully it goes up again


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 7, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Can't wait for Bakuman to get chopped.  Oh the irony.



BlackBeard's random lackeys : Fate hold no coincidence


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 7, 2009)

The Naughty Picture thread; now with stricter rules (cuz rulez turn us on)



2009-29
ES 21 Ends (well, that's 100% confirmation right there )

Bottom 5:
KochiKame
Bakuman
Psyren
ToLoveRu
Hoop

Sket's News contains only info on Drama CD (so no news on animation)

2009-30
Lead CP: OP
CP: 1-shot, Gintama
------------------------------------------------
Bakuman might get the axx


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 7, 2009)

Ouch, TLR is low too.  Hope that doesn't get the axe either.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 8, 2009)

i hope Psyren or Bakuman doesn't get the axx


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 8, 2009)

Pretty good chapter. The "relationship" between Azuki and Saiko is improving, but it's not quite there yet. This chapter also covered a lot of ground, though I must say Nakai/Aoki and Fukuda getting into SJ came a bit too soon.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 8, 2009)

Poll ratings will pick up soon because the plot is getting a bit better and it looks like they're finally erasing the shyness & naivity from Saiko + Azuki's relationship. Things can only get better from here, amirite gaiz?


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Poll ratings will pick up soon because the plot is getting a bit better and it looks like they're finally erasing the shyness & naivity from Saiko + Azuki's relationship. Things can only get better from here, amirite gaiz?


hopefully before bakuman get's axxed 

bottom five is bad position to be in 

are those the final poll standing?


----------



## Felix (Jun 8, 2009)

If Bakuman gets axxed it would be the total irony


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Jun 9, 2009)

hey guys, have you seen this?? 







```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwJDpgt9mVI
```


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2009)

that youtube vid was awesome


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 9, 2009)

That video is so frigging sweet!   Shows that Ohba and Obata are indeed giving us the insides of Shueshia.  

And Nizuma's editor is really Tite Kubo's editor.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh shit Baku & to-love are bottom 5.  
Well how are it's tankobons selling?


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 9, 2009)

i just don't want Bakuman and Psyren cancelled


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> That video is so frigging sweet!   Shows that Ohba and Obata are indeed giving us the insides of Shueshia.
> 
> And Nizuma's editor is really Tite Kubo's editor.



but their first editor got himself now super long hair 

probably so akihaba guys can't identify him with the bakuman dude


----------



## blue berry (Jun 10, 2009)

the tankobon have been selling well. Its usually in the top 10 selling manga rankings.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 10, 2009)

Time for spoilers, as always, my friends 

*Source:* 2ch
*Verification: Pending*

ネームを見て驚く三浦
最初の数週は絶対打ち切りにならないやり方で進めているから従ってくれと言う
「僕たちは1番を目指してるんです！」と食って掛かるサイコー
しかし三浦は折れない
「バカ！」　一喝し殴りつける。床に倒れるサイコー。血が吹き出る
空気が凍りつき、しばしの沈黙
「ひどいです！」　加藤がサイコーに駆け寄る。その目は少し涙ぐんでいる
三浦に掴みかかる秋人。高浜と三吉も加わり三浦をとり囲む
「もう知らん、勝手にしろ！」事務所を飛び出す三浦。すれ違いざまに入ってくる小河
「何があったの・・・？」

エイジの仕事場を離れ、着々と連載の準備を始める福田
まだ転げまわっていた中井

編集部の休憩室で固い表情の三浦、そこに服部が現れる


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 10, 2009)

If that spoiler isn't a fake, looks like some serious heat going on in the editorial department this chapter.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 10, 2009)

Gokuku Tera says that will post tomorrow his own spoilers. Btw that spoiler seems from the previous Bakuman's spoiler provider. Let's see.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

Don Quixote Doflamingo said:


> hey guys, have you seen this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2009)

Fake or not, I just want it translated.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 11, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> i just don't want Bakuman and Psyren cancelled



that won?t happen to bakuman lastest vol sold 200k in japan in first week


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 11, 2009)

*Source:* 2ch
*Verification: Confirmed*
*Credits:* Gokuko Tera

ネタバレ


・港浦に電話して７話のネームを書き直したい旨を伝えるシュージン。
港浦、動揺しながらも書き直す必要ないと言うが、ともかく打ち合わせ
通りのネームを持って、サイコーの手が空く翌日に再度打ち合わせをする
段取りに。
・ＷＪ編集部、シュージンとの電話を切った港浦、その様子を見てた雄二郎に
「微妙な順位のＴＲＡＰにはテコ入れが必要」とか言われる。それを聞いていた
吉田は逆に「ＴＲＡＰにテコ入れは必要ない」との意見。動揺している港浦を
見た佐々木は瓶子に「編集がオタオタしている姿を作家に見せるなと言ってやれ」
と指示。港浦にそれを告げた瓶子に更に港浦がテコ入れか否かの質問をし、テコ
入れ派と現状維持派に別れて、あ～だこ～だの大議論大会に。一人服部は「あの
二人が９位で満足なんかするワケがない」と、静観の姿勢。
・亜城木の仕事場、サイコーがエイジの仕事場に電話し連載決定お祝いの電話を
する。最初に福田が出て祝いを告げた後に「ＴＲＡＰは苦戦してるようだな」と
余計な事も言われる。次に出た中井、「ジャンプを変えていこうと誓ったみんなで
連載できるなんて嬉しい。いや、あの場に一応ボクもいたしね」と。最後にエイジが
出て「やっぱりＴＲＡＰは面白い、ジャンプらしくないのがいい」とお褒めの言葉。
・翌日の打ち合わせ。元の通りのネームを読んだ港浦、すっかり腰が据わり「で、
これの何処を変えたんだ？」。自分の姿勢がちゃんと決まった港浦は「ＴＲＡＰは
いまのままでいい、テコ入れなんか必要ない。固定客がつくまでオタオタするな」と
主張、更に「アンケート結果なんかもう聞くな、気にするな、惑わされるな」とも。
それに反論するシュージンと議論に。「高浜さんに聞いてダメだと決め付けてしま
ったけど、この人は客観的にＴＲＡＰを捉えられてる」とサイコー。ふたりのやり
取りを聞きながら葛藤するサイコー、昨日のエイジの言葉を思い出し、現状維持派に。
「シュージンの書く話はやっぱり面白いしジャンプらしくないところがいいんだ。
ジャンプに本格推理物の読者がついてくれるまでがんばろう、上手くすればそうして
ジャンプを変えていけるかもしれない」ヤケクソになってバトル物とかに路線変更し
ないで、順位が上がらずとも粘って描き続ける方針でいくことに決める三人。
・エイジに電話するサイコー。「迷っていたけれど、エイジの言葉のお陰で本格推理
物で続けていく決心がついた」と礼を言うサイコー。エイジの電話のやり取りを後ろで
聞き、「俺がせっかく苦戦してるって忠告してやったのに」と内心でグチる福田。
・ＷＪ編集部。「もう描けない」という平丸を電話でなだめている吉田や、アシ探しで、
エイジのとこから逃げたメガネ君のトコに電話をかけてる雄二郎など、喧騒の中に帰って
きた港浦、打ち合わせが上手くいったなと相田に声をかけられ「真城くんが自分の意見を
代弁してくれたお陰」と答える。そのやり取りを聞いていた服部、「あのふたり、これで
また少し成長したな。だが、連載はジリ貧になるやも知れん…」
次回につづく


----------



## Saiko (Jun 11, 2009)

The biggest problem we have is to find a translator who would be willing to translate the Spoilers..

Btw. Thanks VASSiLi for always finding and posting the Spoilers.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

Don Quixote Doflamingo said:


> hey guys, have you seen this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's fantastic. We need this translated.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, quite an interesting chapter how we kept being pulled one way or the other.  But seems they are going to "stay the course".


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

Rare time you'll see Shuujin proved wrong, nice.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL at Eiji wanted to be assistant .


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2009)

wow exciting chapter


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> LOL at Eiji wanted to be assistant .



He basically stole the chapter with page 8. Further proof that he needs but one pose to kill. Though we see the emergence of Hiramaru doing the same at the end.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 12, 2009)

Eiji>Bakuman

He's probably one of the few reasons to read Bakuman.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> He basically stole the chapter with page 8. Further proof that he needs but one pose to kill. Though we see the emergence of Hiramaru doing the same at the end.



Yeah Hiramaru was cool giving lazy excuses on that page but Eiji win this chapter for the random factor .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

good chapter, but im a little surprised i didnt think it was out of the realm of possibility that trap got canceled but i thought it would be a while down the road

one other thing im curious about, what happens when you reach like a naruto level or something like berserk, when you manga is that long do they lax the restriction on you or is it like chapter 400 did bad, thats it cancel the manga


----------



## Unbelievable (Jun 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> good chapter, but im a little surprised i didnt think it was out of the realm of possibility that trap got canceled but i thought it would be a while down the road
> 
> one other thing im curious about, what happens when you reach like a naruto level or something like berserk, when you manga is that long do they lax the restriction on you or is it like chapter 400 did bad, thats it cancel the manga



Use a little common sense.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> good chapter, but im a little surprised i didnt think it was out of the realm of possibility that trap got canceled but i thought it would be a while down the road
> 
> one other thing im curious about, what happens when you reach like a naruto level or something like berserk, when you manga is that long do they lax the restriction on you or is it like chapter 400 did bad, thats it cancel the manga



Well if you're Naruto level, the only way you you're going to be cancelled is by an act of God.   No way anyone would be stupid enough to throw away a cash cow.

Hopefully, they will expand on it in Bakuman later on, but from what I understand, mangas that reach 2 years (around chapter 100) are considered very successful and given some leeway when it comes to cancellation.  

However, if your sales and ratings stink, you're still at risk of being cancelled.



But you while responding to Kira's post, it occured to me.   Wonder if Eiji could use the power of cancelling one manga, to help Saiko and Shujin?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

i figured they probably get leeway combined with the fact that they probably get fan leeway as well, i mean lately bleach and naruto to some degree tank, but people still read on because they are naruto and bleach

^a possibility , but it would be tough, i mean even if you cancelled one, it might not be enough to save them; but what if the reverse happens, ie Trap stays on course becomes a breakthrough and they save Eiji

btw where is Detective Conan serialized ?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> btw where is Detective Conan serialized ?


Shonen Sunday.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2009)

cool thxs 

but i have to say jack black impressed me in this chapter i thought he was gonna choke but i think in the end the stay the course idea is the right one


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 13, 2009)

nice, they're gonna change Jump, i just hope that we get to see the rankings like Miura reading it to himself.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 13, 2009)

Good chapter.

And now we know why Bleach's story is shit and inconsistent. The editor always advices Kubo to change things around based on the rankings. 

Looking forward to Trap getting cancelled. I think they need to re-start with a bang. Trap is good but does not seem good enough to be a breakthrough series.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice chapter. I like there new editor a little more now.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Good chapter.
> 
> And now we know why Bleach's story is shit and inconsistent. The editor always advices Kubo to change things around based on the rankings.
> 
> Looking forward to Trap getting cancelled. I think they need to re-start with a bang. Trap is good but does not seem good enough to be a breakthrough series.



i think all they need to do is capture all the mystery people over to jump instead of starting over.

maybe do more commercial and they probably will catch a far better rating


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 13, 2009)

trap is probably a methaphor of the author's death note. i believe this is the manga that will get to become an anime


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Good chapter.
> 
> And now we know why Bleach's story is shit and inconsistent. The editor always advices Kubo to change things around based on the rankings.
> 
> Looking forward to Trap getting cancelled. I think they need to re-start with a bang. Trap is good but does not seem good enough to be a breakthrough series.



Bleach is the best manga in Jump for a long time.


----------



## Aburamushi (Jun 13, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> trap is probably a methaphor of the author's death note. i believe this is the manga that will get to become an anime


I agree. It's the same as Death Note, a mystery manga, a different genre than most Shonen Jump mangas, but it still was a hit. 
Now I suppose why the second part of Death Note wasn't that good, they prefered to continue with the original plan than taking the gamble to be more popular. Nonetheless, in the end, the whole manga was a masterpiece.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Bleach is the best manga in Jump for a long time.


Okay then. 



Gummyvites said:


> Bleach's ranking has been pretty consistent.  I think the fact that its been ranked too high that's making Kubo too relaxed and lazy.


It's the same with Naruto as well. Don't these mangaka have any shame? 

And so now I can comfortably blame Kubo for his own manga's shitty plot. And white backgrounds.



> Bakuman's doing pretty shitty actually.  It's in the bottom 5 again.  But I'm sure Ohba doesn't care too much.


I'm sad.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 14, 2009)

*Bakuman #41 MQ/HQ* _~Thanks to Akatsuki~_

Here

sorry for the delay <.<


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 14, 2009)

The artwork in this chapter made me see Saiko with a totally different aura than any of the previous ones.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 17, 2009)

Last week Bakuman was in bottom 5, but this week..

One Piece (Cover +CP)
Naruto
Toriko
*Bakuman*
Beelze
Inumaru
Bleach (ROFL)
One-shot (CP)
Reborn
Medaka
Akaboshi
Kochikame
Gintama (CP)
Psyren
Mago
Sket Dance
Kuroko
ToLoveRu
Hoopman
Jaguar


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler Script #1*
*Source:* 2ch
*Verification: Confirmed*
*Credits:* Gokuko Tera


*Spoiler*: __ 



ネタバレ

・サイコー、シュージン、港浦の打ち合わせの席。「高木君も俺と同じような事を考えてたん
だな」。港浦が神保町の本屋を廻ってありったけ買ってきたのは、『いい台詞』『名台詞』云々
の類の本。１１話以降のネームは、笑いとセンスに磨きをかけて行く方向に。港浦、「いいか、
パクるんじゃないぞ、あくまで参考にするんだ」。それぞれ勉強して更に詰める為にシュージン
と港浦は後日に再度打ち合わせすることに。
・WJ編集部。TRAP、８話の速報は９位。港浦、「他の漫画がつまらなかったのか･･･？」などと
イマイチ順位の上昇に懐疑的。傍では雄二郎がキヨシ１話目の速報が１位と喜んでいる。
・シュージンと港浦の打ち合わせ。ネームはいい感じにまとまってきた様子。港浦、「ヌカ喜び
させるといかんので言わないでおこうかとも思ったが」と前置きし、８話目９位の件を伝える。
・１週間後のWJ編集部。TRAP,９話の順位は８位。「なぜ？」と問う港浦に「そのくらい自分で
分析しろ」と相変わらず冷めた態度の服部。hideout…の１話目は１位、相田らが絵の素晴らしさ
を褒めちぎっている、「２話以降どうなるか？」。ちなみに、キヨシの１話目は本ちゃんでは
２位に落ちた模様。
・更に１週間後、サイコーも含めた港浦との打ち合わせの席。港浦、事件解決篇である１０話の
順位がなんと６位まで上がった事を告げる。地道に本格推理物で続けてきた路線が読者に定着
してきた事に感極まるサイコー。そこに、ファンレターの束を出してくる港浦、連載開始直後から
来てはいたが、最近になって増えてきたので(置く場所も無いので)今回まとめて持ってきたと言う。
涙ながらにファンレターを読むサイコーとシュージン。

・TRAP１０話が６位になったこの週、エイジのCROWが３位、蒼樹・中井のhideout door２話目が
５位、福田のキヨシ騎士３話目が７位。ちなみに、平丸のラッコ１１号(１２話目？)が４位。
若き漫画家たちの作品がほぼ並び揃う形になった･････････。

・中井「(ドラゴンボールのＴシャツを着ている)オラ、なんだかワクワクしてきたぞ！！」
などと言いながら警戒にペンを走らせている。
・福田「亜城木のヤツ、１０話目のクセに３話目の俺を越えやがって！！この借りはペンで
返す！！」
平丸の仕事場。吉田「先生は？」アシスタント「旅に出るって言ってました」
机の上には「さがさないでください」と書き置きが。
・エイジの仕事場。エイジにＴＲＡＰの上昇振りを伝える雄二郎、「そう言えば･･･」と、
かつてエイジが「亜城木先生はボクのライバルになると思います」と、３巻P55で言っていた
のを思い出す。エイジ「亜城木先生、それに、福田先生、中井先生、蒼樹先生も連載を持って、
ますますジャンプで描くのが楽しくなってきました！！」
次回につづく




*Spoiler Script #2*
*Source:* 2ch
*Verification: Confirmed*
*Credits:* Gokuko Tera


*Spoiler*: __ 



ネタバレ　その１

・４月８日、始業式。サイコー、シュージン、見吉は、３人揃って３年生に進級していた。
下校途中、「中３の時はミホが隣の席で、高３の時はあたしが隣。真城、嬉しいでしょ？」
とか言う見吉、もちろんサイコーは嬉しくもなんともない。３人は進学クラスを選んでいた。
「漫画を描いていくのに、学生の肩書きが欲しい」と言うシュージン、「TRAPを描くのに
必要な勉強もしたいけれど、そういうのは独学で勉強した方が身につく」とも。学業を
こなしながらでも比較的余裕なシュージンと比べてサイコーはお疲れ気味の様子。「大学に
行かなくてもいいくらいTRAPがヒットしてくれたらいいんだけど･･････」
・亜城木の仕事場、３人やって来る、まだ部屋には高浜のみ。高浜曰く、「最近は小河や
加藤とも話すように努力している」。TRAP,７話目の順位は13位。ここは粘り時なのかも
知れないが、次号から福田の『キヨシ騎士』が、次々号からは蒼樹・中井の『hideout
door』の連載が始まる、上位にくるであろう2本の新連載を前に油断してはいられない。
高浜は「畑違いなのかも知れませんが、自分はもっと(TRAPの)順位が上でもおかしくない
と思います」との意見。ラッコ11号を例に出して「絵はそんなに上手くないけれど、台詞の
センスがあって笑わせられる」。『人は許しても、ラッコは許さん！！』などなどのラッコの
名(迷？)台詞が取り上げられて、TRAPにもユーモアが必要との流れに。シュージン、「俺、
お笑いのソフトをあるだけ買ってくるよ！必要経費で！ それで笑いの勉強をしてみる！！」。
笑いまで勉強で身に着けようとするシュージンに苦笑いのサイコー、見吉は「ああいう真面目な
トコ、好き」。
・WJ編集部。腹を括った筈なのに、7話目13位の成績にまた迷いが生じている港浦。つい、
目の前の席の服部に意見を求めるが、服部は「担当はお前だからな」と、つれない。「冷たい
なあ、どうしてもTRAPの担当をやらせてくれって言ってた人なのに･･････。このまま15位以下に
なったら、テコ入れしなきゃいけないんですよ？」「そんな事は決まっていない。それは作家と
担当次第だ」。経験が無い自分を嘆く港浦に「経験だけで人気が取れるなら、順位は年齢順に
なっている」とあくまで冷たい服部、「経験が無いならセンスで勝負しろ」と一言。「センス
なんてあったら･･･」と言い返す港浦をギロッと一瞥する服部、立ち上がる。「「あ、先輩、
どちらに？」「タバコ」。港浦、「･･････そうか、センスが無いなら磨けばいいんだ！！」
席を立って部屋を出て行く。「おい、港浦、どこに行くんだ！？」「亜城木先生との打ち合わせ
の前に、本屋に行って来ます！」


----------



## Saiko (Jun 17, 2009)

VASSiLi said:


> *Spoiler Script #1*
> *Source:* 2ch
> *Verification: Confirmed*
> *Credits:* Gokuko Tera
> ...



Can someone give a short summary ? What happens ? :|


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 17, 2009)

*First script* translated by _kewl0210_! thank u my friend!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saiko Shujin and Mirua have a meeting. Miura bought some books about "good lines" and "famous lines". He says to use them as reference without plagurizing them. They're polishing chapter 11.
Chapter 8's early report puts it in 9th. Miura says "were the other manga boring...?" and things like that.
He seems to doubt the rank will go up.
First chapter of Kiyoshi was 1st.
They settle on a good name. He tells them chapter 8 was in 9th.
A week later in the editorial room, TRAP chapter 9 is ranked 8th. Miura asks "why" Hattori says "investigate for yourself."
First chapter of hideout gets ranked 1st. Aida says the art is really good. Wonders where it'll go. Kiyoshi ranks 2nd in that issue.
A week later in a meeting with Saiko Miura tells them somehow Trap's risen to 6th. It seems keeping with the real detective story they've developed readers. Saiko is overcome with joy.
Miura brings fan letters. They're all the ones since serialization started but increased recently so now they had nowhere to put them. Saiko and Shujin read them, crying.
On the week Trap is 6th, Crow is 3rd and hideout door is 5th, Kiyoshi is 7th. Rakko Jyuuichigou [Otter Number 11. I don't really care if ya write the translation or romanji though.](12th issue?)is 4th. So, I guess they got all in a row?
Nakai (wearing a DBZ t-shirt) "I'm so excited".
Fukuda "That Ashirogi bastard, he surpassed my third issue in his 10th!! I'll get payback with my pen!"
Hiramaru's place. Yoshida comes there, an assistant says "he said he was going on a trip" he left a note behind saying "please don't look for me".
Eiji's workplace.Yuujirou tells him about how Trap is rising. Eiji says he knew he'd be his rival. With Ashirogi-sensei, Fukuda-sensei, Nakai-sensei, and Aoki-sensei all serialized, drawing in Jump's getting more and more fun.

To be continued.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 17, 2009)

VASSiLi said:


> *First script* translated by _kewl0210_! thank u my friend!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sounds interesting and lol..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nakai a Dragonball T-Shit .. otaku


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They are working on Chapter 11's Name and we learn that:

Chapter 7 got 13th place.   
Chapter 8 got 9th place 
Chapter 9 got 8th place.  

And they get the weeks results for Chapter 10, and Trap jumps up to 6th Place.

Crow is 3rd
Hideout Door is 5th
Kiyoshi Knight is 7th

And I'm not sure, but looks like Otters 11's ratings drop out of the Top 10.

We see Nakai in a DB T-Shirt and it appears that we are introduced to their assistants.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 17, 2009)

Kewl fixed some things, so u can read again the correct translation here:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saiko Shujin and Mirua have a meeting. Miura bought some books about "good lines" and "famous lines". He says to use them as reference without plagurizing them. They're polishing chapter 11.
Chapter 8's early report puts it in 9th. Miura says "were the other manga boring...?" and things like that.
He seems to doubt the rank will go up.
First chapter of Kiyoshi was 1st.
They settle on a good name. He tells them chapter 8 was in 9th.
A week later in the editorial room, TRAP chapter 9 is ranked 8th. Miura asks "why" Hattori says "investigate for yourself."
First chapter of hideout gets ranked 1st. Aida says the art is really good. Wonders where it'll go. Kiyoshi ranks 2nd in that issue.
A week later in a meeting with Saiko Miura tells them somehow Trap's risen to 6th. It seems keeping with the real detective story they've developed readers. Saiko is overcome with joy.
Miura brings fan letters. They're all the ones since serialization started but increased recently so now they had nowhere to put them. Saiko and Shujin read them, crying.
On the week Trap is 6th, Crow is 3rd and hideout door is 5th, Kiyoshi is 7th. Rakko Jyuuichigou [Otter Number 11. I don't really care if ya write the translation or romanji though.](12th issue?)is 4th. So, I guess they got all in a row?
Nakai (wearing a DBZ t-shirt) "I'm so excited".
Fukuda "That Ashirogi bastard, he surpassed my third issue in his 10th!! I'll get payback with my pen!"
Hiramaru's place. Yoshida comes there, an assistant says "he said he was going on a trip" he left a note behind saying "please don't look for me".
Eiji's workplace.Yuujirou tells him about how Trap is rising. Eiji says he knew he'd be his rival. With Ashirogi-sensei, Fukuda-sensei, Nakai-sensei, and Aoki-sensei all serialized, drawing in Jump's getting more and more fun.

To be continued.


----------



## Felix (Jun 17, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Otter is number 4


----------



## Inugami (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm that's the second time Tyrannos say Otter 11 drops .


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 17, 2009)

Your point being?


----------



## Austeria (Jun 17, 2009)

Hiramaru! 

The epicness never stops. Can't wait to read this chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 17, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Your point being?


bad spoils


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 17, 2009)

Pfft, like Otter 11 is real.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 17, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Pfft, like Otter 11 is real.



shut up! is real!! dammit !


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh man, there needs to be more Otter 11 moments in this manga. So freaking awesome.


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 19, 2009)

I wonder why Trap is rising - I mean it's good that they're rising but something feel off... an uneasiness about this early success with their mystery and those chapter that peak are the ones that conclude the arc. 

Hmmm... interesting.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 19, 2009)

Drizzt said:


> I wonder why Trap is rising - I mean it's good that they're rising but something feel off... an uneasiness about this early success with their mystery and those chapter that peak are the ones that conclude the arc.
> 
> Hmmm... interesting.



I was thinking that as well, especially with all the others up there too. I'm guessing it will be like that for a while and then it comes down to who gets animated which will be the real battle as only so many can get animated and with them all quite popular it will be quite the problem.


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, I think we would have to look at this as a mystery XD. I mean - it seem Hattori knows some of the reason for the rise and it has to do with Otter 11. I don't believe it's the line - but it would be - a lightheartedness in the manga. But, it seem that the guys don't know it themselves - so it's leading me to believe that it'll be peak sometime before it fall down hard again. 

I wonder if it's a recurring characters or situations or what... but battle for the anime - I believe it's usually the more popular manga that are animated first. I wonder if Trap has found it's tempo? Or it's still looking for it, because we've seem read a couple of manga that felt different in the beginning and changed toward the end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Pfft, like Otter 11 is real.



WAT

As an otter, I can't forgive you!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 19, 2009)

Drizzt said:


> I wonder why Trap is rising - I mean it's good that they're rising but something feel off... an uneasiness about this early success with their mystery and those chapter that peak are the ones that conclude the arc.
> 
> Hmmm... interesting.


Ratings aren't an exact science, so sometimes stuff happens randomly. TBH I think their ratings are going to start going down again or at the very least become more variant. That said I believe trap will succeed in being the manga that gets turned into an anime while other mangas we see around them display a more realistic outlook on what happens to mangas.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2009)

"Please don't look for me." 

Last page does indicate some terror is imminent, though.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 19, 2009)

Once more, Bakuman is still awesome


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL, no wonder Hideout door did so well.  The main character barely has anything on.  Makes TLR look too dressed up.  

(And is it me, or does she resemble Azuki?  )




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WAT
> 
> As an otter, I can't forgive you!



Oh the timing!  That's rep worthy!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 19, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WAT
> 
> As an otter, I can't forgive you!



Ha, when i was reading it, Otter's voice was the same as the sea otters from that south park episode.

Which made it 9843 times more awesome.


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2009)

ohh nice chapter

and otter 11 has some fine lines


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2009)

"Yes, I am an otter"


----------



## Saiko (Jun 20, 2009)

But as an Otter I cannot forgive you 

The first pages could it be indicating that Saiko is exhausting himself too much and may possibly end up like his uncle ?

It was a good Chapter.. 

I doubt that Trap will rise more but hey I can be wrong.


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2009)

As a human i can forgive you

As an otter i cannot


----------



## Godot (Jun 20, 2009)

It was a good chapter. However, as a twist, it wont be a suprise if the new lines they are going to put into trap manages to bring it down the ratings.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 20, 2009)

Godot said:


> It was a good chapter. However, as a twist, it wont be a suprise if the new lines they are going to put into trap manages to bring it down the ratings.



agreed, especially cause they're riding the easy wave and have started to get full of emself.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 25, 2009)

*A wild Vassili appear XD*

Here u go my friends for spoilers! I'll only post the translation of Gokuko Tera's spoiler script. Thanks to Kewl0210 for the translation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Saiko Shujin and Miyoshi are at the workplace and Shujin's polishing the story. Saiko feels pressured to up the quality of his pictures, too. Miyoshi talks a lot and gives them puns. Saiko asks Shujin if it'd be ok to pay her for the help she gave. Shujin says she'd get too excited so when she asks what they're talking about so sneakily they just say "we were saying how nice you were" and such.
-Eiji's workplace. Tells his new assistants about his intuition and inspiration. Says stuff is Zukyuun! Hiramaru says he's there over the intercom. Eiji thinks he's seaking shelter from being followed in a crazy manga-otaku type fashion. Hiramaru comes in. He says he's got great respect for serialized mangakas, and wishes for the days when he worked for a company and could rest on weekends. Things about sleeping hours... Eiji says he just likes to write manga so it's fun. Hiramaru says maybe he could end the serialization if he talks to the editor in cheif. The intercom phone thing rings again. Yoshida, the editor shows up. Eiji says it really does seem to be a police matter.
-Ashirogi'sin 7th place. Fukuda is in 6th. Fukuda is happy.
-There's a stroy with Nakai and Aoki I kinda don't feel like translating. The last chapter's early results were in 11th place.
-Saiko writes in a notebook at school... I dunno... Miyoshi says they're good...
-Ashirogi Work Place... Saiko's tired. Stuff about his mom being worried... Stuff about weekends and stuff being UP... His assistants are enthusiastic... Getting something done by Friday...
-Azuki got a minor role on an anime at 5:45 PM.
-5/17 Trap's 12th chapter is 8th. Kiyoshi's 5th chapter is 9th. hideout door's 4th chapter is 12th. They're all safe in the serialization meeting.
-6/2 Both Trap and Crow are 3rd place (how the hell is that possible?) And THey're saying things like "so now would it be possible to get an anime?" They act happy but miura says how it's still early. Kiyoshi is 6th hideout door is 8th.
-Fukuda says they tied in votes that's how they both had third. Says it's not good enough he's in 6th.
-Aoki san tells Nakai over the phone it's thanks to him that hideout got up to 8th.
-Hiramura, more stuff happens with him being emo. I think his manga was 9th.
-Yuujirou tells him he must be happy, when reporting the results about Ashirogi, though he's his rival. Eiji is happy, but then puts on a serious face we haven't seen this far. "I'm happy but I definitely won't lose to Ashirogi-sensei!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice spoilers there.


*Spoiler*: _Haha_ 



Nakai's getting some Aoki action.  :WOW


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 25, 2009)

New chapter looks interesting enough, I forgot that Bakuman now gets spoilers =]


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a lot happening for just 1 chapter ... feels rushed.


----------



## snaza (Jun 26, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> That's a lot happening for just 1 chapter ... feels rushed.



This is how bakuman always is


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2009)

^He's right.  I don't know how they manage to do it either.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm starting to think Bakuman isn't going to have an antagonist.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I'm starting to think Bakuman *isn't not* going to have an antagonist.



I think so too.  I also think it isn't not going to have an ending.  It doesn't not satisfy me each week with not shit chapters.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I think so too.  I also think it isn't not going to have an ending.  It doesn't not satisfy me each week with not shit chapters.



Well, put a nickel in you.


But it's an interesting thought he tried to have. Every time it seems like the antagonist will emerge, we end up adoring that person when all their eccentricities are laid out for us.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 26, 2009)

Eiji's gonna make Saiko's manga look like fodder shit in the next couple of chapters.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Eiji's gonna make Saiko's manga look like fodder shit in the next couple of chapters.



They will all fall before Hiramaru.


----------



## Ico (Jun 26, 2009)

Trap finally caught up to Crow


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2009)

Eiji getting serious? 

Everyone's fucked now.


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 26, 2009)

OH SHI-


----------



## The Imp (Jun 26, 2009)

Ico said:


> Trap finally caught up to Crow



and will soon be left in the dust.


----------



## blue berry (Jun 26, 2009)

Nooooo 

EIJIIII 

;_; go back to being awesome and not serious


----------



## Austeria (Jun 26, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> Nooooo
> 
> EIJIIII
> 
> ;_; go back to being awesome and not serious


I don't expect his serious business attitude to last. 

He's probably gonna still be friendly with them. He's just gonna try harder to maintain his spot.

On another note, Fukuda's assistant is a punk lol.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 26, 2009)

Hiramaru trying to run away and then ends up being kept under guard at the end.  

But damn, Nakai's living in a dump and having four assistants?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> But damn, Nakai's living in a dump and having four assistants?



It's probably the only way that he can keep up his hyper-detailed art. Besides, even though he has four assistants, I'm sure they're all cheap ones, unlike the 30-year-old veteran on Saiko's team.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 27, 2009)

Man, Hiramaru is made of awesome and win.

He hates manga, doesn't want to write, keeps trying to run away hilariously and still has one of the best manga out there ranking consistently in the top 10. 

Plus he's an alcoholic.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 27, 2009)

The three newcomers' rankings so far!




Excel file:

RIP Michael Jackson (1958-2009) ;__;
RIP Michael Jackson (1958-2009) ;__;


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2009)

Hiramaura's face on his last panel made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Man, Hiramaru is made of awesome and win.
> 
> He hates manga, doesn't want to write, keeps trying to run away hilariously and still has one of the best manga out there ranking consistently in the top 10.
> 
> Plus he's an alcoholic.







Smoke said:


> Hiramaura's face on his last panel made me laugh out loud.







Otter #11 will prevail.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2009)

I want more miho




So far everything is going good.



I wonder what their next bump will be


----------



## Mori` (Jun 27, 2009)

Bakuman is so consistantly awesome <3


----------



## Inugami (Jun 27, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> It's probably the only way that he can keep up his hyper-detailed art. Besides, even though he has four assistants, I'm sure they're all cheap ones, unlike the 30-year-old veteran on Saiko's team.




I was thinking Aoki was working in the same place(that would be better for the manga) ... she must be antisocial  .


----------



## Saiko (Jun 27, 2009)

Eiji serious mode ? Oh Shit !


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 28, 2009)

at the lazy mangaka
he reminds me of togashi


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> at the lazy mangaka
> he reminds me of togashi



wish Togashi editor was like the Hiramaru one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 28, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eiji getting serious?
> 
> Everyone's fucked now.



just came by to say this.

Serious Eiji is so awesome.


----------



## Kraker2k (Jul 1, 2009)

We can't understand anything from that alone...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2009)

Who is "we"?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2009)

We ofcourse =D

it would had been interested if nakai had died back then at the snowstorm.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2009)

If a pointing finger gets it's own panel, we're in for an intense chapter.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 3, 2009)

this thread

RIP Mashiro Moritaka  

I like Kato, she is pretty cute <3


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2009)

^Don't say scary things like that. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously though, overwork is buzzkill when you have all of these things going on.




If anyone wants to complain about art then here.  Request Thread for Practice Matches


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2009)

Medusa said:


> Request Thread for Practice Matches
> 
> RIP Mashiro Moritaka
> 
> I like Kato, she is pretty cute <3



Rip Mashiro


----------



## Akatora (Jul 3, 2009)

I think it isn't a life threatning answer they got to his condition, but rather he might not be able to work for about a month...

Without him for 1 month the series would have to go on a Hiatus or something

Another option would be his work amouont just having to be cut down by alot, but given the reaction on the final page i think the former.


still good stuff


----------



## blue berry (Jul 3, 2009)

D: 

Mashiros probably started to piss out blood too?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 3, 2009)

They look really shocked. I wonder if he's had a weak stroke or something? 

By the way, this chapter was awesome once again. They keep managing to fit a lot into one single chapter, that girl liking Mashiro was a nice little touch because now he can bring up Miho to her in the conversation, and who knows how she'll react to Saiko's ill-health?


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








OMG, HE IS ALIVE!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 3, 2009)

He pissed blood ofcourse


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2009)

I didn't like this chapter ... only good thing was Hiramaru .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 3, 2009)

Saiko with his usual pimp self and his line in the hospital, one soul in two bodies.

Wonder if Miho is going to come around now to take care of her man?


----------



## Cibo (Jul 3, 2009)

I kinda expected that he would collapse at some time, but not so soon.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome chapter.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2009)

I certainly hope Hiramaru recovers. 

The other guy, too. I hope he's okay. But seriously, Hiramaru.




Mider T said:


> If anyone wants to complain about art then here.  After months, I finally bothered to go back to last.fm



That's an Eiji-level post Saiko's got going there. We can physically pinpoint the beginning of his nervous breakdown.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn you, cliffhangers!


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 3, 2009)

Great chapter. Next chapter's first page: "What!? He's pissing blood!?". Man the comedy in this manga is awesome, I love Hiramaru and the weird funny art sometimes. Also when the assistant said Mashiro died. 

The Volume Cover looked awesome, I would buy that if I saw it around even without knowing anything about it.

Also, finally some development for the assistant girl.

Mashiro's collapse will probably make things really interesting now, can't wait.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Great chapter.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 3, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> He pissed blood ofcourse


Hiramaru...  I LOLed at that panel with his bloodshot eye. Pissing blood... 

I know who Hiramaru is modelled after. Togashi...


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 3, 2009)

I guess this is what happen to someone who try to defy the beauty of the sleeping.

It would be hilarious if Saiko share the same fate with his Uncle.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 3, 2009)

a bit late but..


		Bakuman 44


----------



## Kraker2k (Jul 3, 2009)

He over worked himself to death?

3/7/2009 -


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 3, 2009)

*Hiramaru:* "I'm peeing blood!"  <beep> "Well my rides here, gotta go!"  

"I can't take it any more!"  "Once you're done, lets go get a drink at a place with pretty girls."   "I'll do my best!"   :rofl

"He's Dead."   


And I had a feeling the cute female assistant would start having the hots for Mashiro.  But didn't think she was 24.  I thought she was closer to 19.  

Wonder when she will start putting moves on him?  



Next chapter, bet it's the most it's an appendicitis.  But most likely it's just simple exhaustion.  

Wonder if Azuki's going to see him in the hospital?   If not, I bet a lot of people will call her a bitch.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 3, 2009)

I think think miho's gonna get involved and her and the helper chick are gonna become rivals. But not really.


And yea, the otters11 guy always has me cracking


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I think think miho's gonna get involved and her and the helper chick are gonna become rivals. But not really.
> 
> 
> And yea, the otters11 guy always has me cracking



24 years plain girl vs Miho....but well its manga and if Nakai in this moment has some kind of chance... she too.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm just wondering why Miho isn't at the hospital with Mashiro...oh well, she'll probably overreact and show up next chapter.


----------



## Ico (Jul 3, 2009)

Mashiro.

He needs to take a vacation.


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2009)

maybe miho hasn't been informed yet, i mean shujin's (sp?) girlfriend hasn't been informed either


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2009)

^Kaya was at the hospital.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Kaya was at the hospital.



No she wasn't.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> No she wasn't.



OH SHI- My mistake, I thought she was sitting on the bench.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2009)

Things are getting very interesting .


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Ahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!! Awesome. 


Although, since Ashirogi Muto is a pen name, it shouldn't have killed Mashiro.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 3, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Although, since Ashirogi Muto is a pen name, it shouldn't have killed Mashiro.



Fixed.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2009)

I miss Light he was a good villain...that's something Bakuman lacks .


----------



## Random Member (Jul 3, 2009)

More like Hiramaru infected Mashiro with some weird disease.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2009)

well i guess this answers my question, even if bleach and naruto start sucking in the poles they easily meet this 500000 copies line


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jul 4, 2009)

damn that was a good chapter, Hiramaru is a funny guy, i thought he was gonna be a kinda mean person, but he's a good guy too, but Mashiro, damn maybe they'll have to put their manga on hold, maybe the others come visit Mashrio at the hospital.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice chapter. 
Did not expect the ending at all, poor Mashiro.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 5, 2009)

This was a good chapter. Maybe the ratings for Bakuman will improve after this cliffhanger. I expect the health problem won't be a big deal. It will either be something funny or they will pull a deathnote and he has untreatable cancer and 3 years to live or something. 

Also older glasses assistant girl>>>>>jailbait voice acting whore.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 5, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Also *older* glasses assistant girl>>>>>jailbait voice acting whore.



Mashiro is the jailbait in this situation.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 5, 2009)

Really liked this chapter, it's a very good example of life happening while they were busy making other plans.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 8, 2009)

Time for spoilers my friends 

*Source:* 2ch
*Verification: Confirmed*
*Credits:* Gokuko Tera


*Spoiler*: __ 



ネタバレその１


・病室。シュージン、医者からの病状の説明を復唱。「過労で血液中のGOPとかGPTだかが多くなり、肝臓に雑菌が入り、
その一部を切除しなくてはならない」とのこと。当然入院、約3ヶ月。目を覚ますサイコー、「･･･シュージン、俺、手術して
3ヶ月入院だって･･･」「ああ、聞いた･･･」「頼みがあるんだ」「･･･なんだ？」「原稿を持ってきてくれ･･･１９話の巻頭カラ
ーは、エイジを追い抜く絶好のチャンスなんだ･･･ここで休んでなんかいられないよ･･･」止めに入る医者、「真城君、君の病気は
黙っていても治るようなものじゃないんだ、ここは休養を取って、身体を直すことに専念するんだ」。ベッドから起き上がり、
部屋を出て行こうとするサイコー、仕事場に戻って、18話の残りのペン入れと19話のカラー原稿を描くと言うのだ。止める医者。
「人間そんなに簡単に死ぬわけない！週刊連載は休んじゃ駄目なんだ！！服部さんなら分かるでしょう！？何年も続いている
人気連載が休むのとは違うんだ！！ここで休んだら読者が離れてしまう！！」 服部「その気持ちだけでいい、立派だ」 港浦「うん、
平丸先生に聞かせたいよ。」それでも食い下がり、病室で１８話の残り３ページのペン入れを行うと言うサイコーに、港浦も絆され
かけて、「真城君、18話の残りのペン入れは2枚くらいって確かかい？」「ええ、そのくらいかと。」「それはどのくらいかかる？」
「恐らく4時間くらい。あと、一緒に入れなきゃならない19話のカラー、これは丸1日かけたい」 港浦、医者に向かって、「先生、
1日、いや、４時間程･･･」と切り出すが、サイコー母に「やめて下さい！！うちの子を殺す気ですか！？　息子は漫画を描くロボ
ットじゃないんです！！」と巨人の星のオズマのような言い回しで止められる。「す、すいません、つい･･･」頭を下げる港浦。
ここは養生するようにと医者に言われ、この場では「はい･･･」と返事をするサイコー。
・病院、表。小河に現状報告の電話を入れる港浦。「真城君はしばらく入院。今後のことは編集部で相談して、遅くても明日には
連絡を入れる」と告げる。
・集英社に戻るタクシーの中。港浦「やっぱり休載ですかね･･･」服部「仕方ないな」
・帰宅途中のシュージン。トイレに行くと言って病室を抜けて来たサイコーから電話が。あくまでも原稿を
上げるつもりのサイコー、病室でだって、消灯時間後だって中井さん方式の懐中電灯で原稿を描いてみせると。
明日の３時に病室に原稿を持って来て欲しいと頼む。苦渋のシュージン、了解する。
・WJ編集部。港浦と服部の報告を聞いた佐々木と瓶子。「これからは高校生に連載させるのは考えた方がいいですね」と
瓶子。佐々木、港浦に「真城君はアシスタントに(キャラの)ペン入れさせたくないんだな？」と確認を取った上で、
18話は、サイコーのペン入れが済んでいる16ページ目までを仕上げさせて掲載、残り３ページのうち2ページは企画モノ、
1ページは休載の告知を載せるように指示。「聞いた分だと、真城君は病室でも原稿を描き出しそうな勢いだそうじゃないか」
更に、出来るだけ時間を作って病室に顔を出せ(要は隠れてムチャしないようにちゃんと見張れ)とも港浦に言う。「当たり前だが、
作家の身体が第一だ。作家の意思ではなく医者の指示に従え。」

ネタバレその２につづきます 

・シュージン、見吉に電話。見吉「仕事場に行ったら二人ともいないし、みんなも暗いし。ケータイまで切っていて。
さては浮気したな！？」と相変わらず頓珍漢、アシ連中は誰も見吉に事情を教えてくれなかった模様。公園で待ち合わせて
会うことに。状況説明を訊いた見吉、シュージンをぶん殴る。「ばっかじゃないの！本当の友達なら止めるべきじゃん！！
何言ってんのよ、情けない」「ああ、情けねえな」しかしサイコーとコンビ組んでいるシュージンには、ここで休載してしまう
苦しみをも共有している為に、辛くてもサイコーを止められない。「･･･なんでサイコーなんだろうな。俺が病気になればよかった
んだ。ネームなら病院でもノートにだって書けるのに！」「手術はでも大丈夫なんだよね？」「ああ、まず問題ないらしい。
手術は10日から2週間後。退院までは3ヶ月。」シュージン、亜豆にサイコーの件を教えようかと見吉に相談。教えない方がとも思うが、
あとから事情を聞かされるよりも、その時にちゃんと知らせた方がよいと判断。それに、いまのサイコーを止められるのは亜豆しか
いないとも思うのだ。
・自宅、電話を受ける亜豆。「亜豆さん、落ち着いて聞いてくれ」　状況を語るシュージン。一通り話を聞き、電話を切り、しばし
呆然の亜豆、「ごはんよ」と呼びにきた母の姿を見るや、母に抱きつき、「真城くんが倒れたって！！　肝臓を切らなきゃいけないって！！」
明日、見舞いに行くように勧める母。「笑顔を忘れずにね？」
・翌日、3時過ぎの病室。『シュージン、3時過ぎに来いって言ったのに･･･』と少しジレるサイコー。
ベッドの傍らには嬉しげに甲斐甲斐しく世話を焼こうとする加藤が。「お世話するのがアシスタントの役目ですから。仕事は4時から
ですから、まだ平気です」「もうすぐ親も来るし･･･」「お母さんには昨日も会いましたから･･･」　そこに病室の外、廊下から声が。
「真城くん、亜豆です。」『彼女さん！』『！？見吉の奴、またよけいな事を言って･･･！？』昨日の今日での突然の来訪、
浮気現場を正妻に踏み込まれた夫のごとく、動揺しまくるサイコー。「お邪魔でしょうから、わたし、帰ります」「か、加藤さん、
"仕事?のことはよろしくお願いします！！」「･････････仕事の相手だってそんなに強調しなくてもいいのに･････」　入口脇に立っている
亜豆を見る加藤、『お人形みたい。ぜったい勝てない･･･』　部屋を出る間際、入口脇に控える亜豆(無表情)に会釈される加藤、『･･･先に
お辞儀されちゃった･･････。この子、余裕があるなあ･･････』なんとなく敗北感のまま帰って行く･･･。
まだ入口側に控えている亜豆、「真城くん、わたし入ってもいい？」「あ、亜豆さん、どうしてここに？　お互いの夢が叶うまで逢わない
って約束したじゃないですか？」虚勢を張るサイコー。「でも、この前はわたしの家まで来ようとしていたって」「それは･･･」
「それじゃあ、ここならいい？」廊下に出て、入口のすぐ脇から話しかける亜豆、「恥ずかしいけど、ここから大きな声で話すね？」
亜豆、シュージンに『サイコーを止められるのは亜豆さんしかいない』と言われたのを思い出し、そして･････････。
「真城くん」「は、はい」
次回につづく


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2009)

lelouch as Saiko?  that sounds awesome


----------



## snaza (Jul 8, 2009)

okay weve got confirmed spoilers here:

original jap:

ネタバレその１


・病室。シュージン、医者からの病状の説明を復唱。「過労で血液中のGOPとかGPTだかが多くなり、肝臓に雑菌が入り、
その一部を切除しなくてはならない」とのこと。当然入院、約3ヶ月。目を覚ますサイコー、「･･･シュージン、俺、手術して
3ヶ月入院だって･･･」「ああ、聞いた･･･」「頼みがあるんだ」「･･･なんだ？」「原稿を持ってきてくれ･･･１９話の巻頭カラ
ーは、エイジを追い抜く絶好のチャンスなんだ･･･ここで休んでなんかいられないよ･･･」止めに入る医者、「真城君、君の病気は
黙っていても治るようなものじゃないんだ、ここは休養を取って、身体を直すことに専念するんだ」。ベッドから起き上がり、
部屋を出て行こうとするサイコー、仕事場に戻って、18話の残りのペン入れと19話のカラー原稿を描くと言うのだ。止める医者。
「人間そんなに簡単に死ぬわけない！週刊連載は休んじゃ駄目なんだ！！服部さんなら分かるでしょう！？何年も続いている
人気連載が休むのとは違うんだ！！ここで休んだら読者が離れてしまう！！」 服部「その気持ちだけでいい、立派だ」 港浦「うん、
平丸先生に聞かせたいよ。」それでも食い下がり、病室で１８話の残り３ページのペン入れを行うと言うサイコーに、港浦も絆され
かけて、「真城君、18話の残りのペン入れは2枚くらいって確かかい？」「ええ、そのくらいかと。」「それはどのくらいかかる？」
「恐らく4時間くらい。あと、一緒に入れなきゃならない19話のカラー、これは丸1日かけたい」 港浦、医者に向かって、「先生、
1日、いや、４時間程･･･」と切り出すが、サイコー母に「やめて下さい！！うちの子を殺す気ですか！？　息子は漫画を描くロボ
ットじゃないんです！！」と巨人の星のオズマのような言い回しで止められる。「す、すいません、つい･･･」頭を下げる港浦。
ここは養生するようにと医者に言われ、この場では「はい･･･」と返事をするサイコー。
・病院、表。小河に現状報告の電話を入れる港浦。「真城君はしばらく入院。今後のことは編集部で相談して、遅くても明日には
連絡を入れる」と告げる。
・集英社に戻るタクシーの中。港浦「やっぱり休載ですかね･･･」服部「仕方ないな」
・帰宅途中のシュージン。トイレに行くと言って病室を抜けて来たサイコーから電話が。あくまでも原稿を
上げるつもりのサイコー、病室でだって、消灯時間後だって中井さん方式の懐中電灯で原稿を描いてみせると。
明日の３時に病室に原稿を持って来て欲しいと頼む。苦渋のシュージン、了解する。
・WJ編集部。港浦と服部の報告を聞いた佐々木と瓶子。「これからは高校生に連載させるのは考えた方がいいですね」と
瓶子。佐々木、港浦に「真城君はアシスタントに(キャラの)ペン入れさせたくないんだな？」と確認を取った上で、
18話は、サイコーのペン入れが済んでいる16ページ目までを仕上げさせて掲載、残り３ページのうち2ページは企画モノ、
1ページは休載の告知を載せるように指示。「聞いた分だと、真城君は病室でも原稿を描き出しそうな勢いだそうじゃないか」
更に、出来るだけ時間を作って病室に顔を出せ(要は隠れてムチャしないようにちゃんと見張れ)とも港浦に言う。「当たり前だが、
作家の身体が第一だ。作家の意思ではなく医者の指示に従え。」

ネタバレその２につづきます 

・シュージン、見吉に電話。見吉「仕事場に行ったら二人ともいないし、みんなも暗いし。ケータイまで切っていて。
さては浮気したな！？」と相変わらず頓珍漢、アシ連中は誰も見吉に事情を教えてくれなかった模様。公園で待ち合わせて
会うことに。状況説明を訊いた見吉、シュージンをぶん殴る。「ばっかじゃないの！本当の友達なら止めるべきじゃん！！
何言ってんのよ、情けない」「ああ、情けねえな」しかしサイコーとコンビ組んでいるシュージンには、ここで休載してしまう
苦しみをも共有している為に、辛くてもサイコーを止められない。「･･･なんでサイコーなんだろうな。俺が病気になればよかった
んだ。ネームなら病院でもノートにだって書けるのに！」「手術はでも大丈夫なんだよね？」「ああ、まず問題ないらしい。
手術は10日から2週間後。退院までは3ヶ月。」シュージン、亜豆にサイコーの件を教えようかと見吉に相談。教えない方がとも思うが、
あとから事情を聞かされるよりも、その時にちゃんと知らせた方がよいと判断。それに、いまのサイコーを止められるのは亜豆しか
いないとも思うのだ。
・自宅、電話を受ける亜豆。「亜豆さん、落ち着いて聞いてくれ」　状況を語るシュージン。一通り話を聞き、電話を切り、しばし
呆然の亜豆、「ごはんよ」と呼びにきた母の姿を見るや、母に抱きつき、「真城くんが倒れたって！！　肝臓を切らなきゃいけないって！！」
明日、見舞いに行くように勧める母。「笑顔を忘れずにね？」
・翌日、3時過ぎの病室。『シュージン、3時過ぎに来いって言ったのに･･･』と少しジレるサイコー。
ベッドの傍らには嬉しげに甲斐甲斐しく世話を焼こうとする加藤が。「お世話するのがアシスタントの役目ですから。仕事は4時から
ですから、まだ平気です」「もうすぐ親も来るし･･･」「お母さんには昨日も会いましたから･･･」　そこに病室の外、廊下から声が。
「真城くん、亜豆です。」『彼女さん！』『！？見吉の奴、またよけいな事を言って･･･！？』昨日の今日での突然の来訪、
浮気現場を正妻に踏み込まれた夫のごとく、動揺しまくるサイコー。「お邪魔でしょうから、わたし、帰ります」「か、加藤さん、
"仕事”のことはよろしくお願いします！！」「･････････仕事の相手だってそんなに強調しなくてもいいのに･････」　入口脇に立っている
亜豆を見る加藤、『お人形みたい。ぜったい勝てない･･･』　部屋を出る間際、入口脇に控える亜豆(無表情)に会釈される加藤、『･･･先に
お辞儀されちゃった･･････。この子、余裕があるなあ･･････』なんとなく敗北感のまま帰って行く･･･。
まだ入口側に控えている亜豆、「真城くん、わたし入ってもいい？」「あ、亜豆さん、どうしてここに？　お互いの夢が叶うまで逢わない
って約束したじゃないですか？」虚勢を張るサイコー。「でも、この前はわたしの家まで来ようとしていたって」「それは･･･」
「それじゃあ、ここならいい？」廊下に出て、入口のすぐ脇から話しかける亜豆、「恥ずかしいけど、ここから大きな声で話すね？」
亜豆、シュージンに『サイコーを止められるのは亜豆さんしかいない』と言われたのを思い出し、そして･････････。
「真城くん」「は、はい」
次回につづく 

rough translation:

[netabare] that 1
 ward.The shoe gin, reciting the explanation of condition from the doctor.“Whether it is GOP or GPT in the blood with overwork, it becomes many, the various germs enter into the liver,
 the part of that is not excised and the [te] does not become”, that is.Proper hospitalization, approximately 3 months.[saiko] which wakes up, “… [shiyujin], we, operating,
 even 3 month hospitalization…” “well, you heard,…” “there is request, it is”, “… it is what?”“It has the manuscript and the beginning color of ・・・19
 story is perfect chance what which passes the age,… going to bed here, something you cannot be,…” the doctor who enters into the stop, “true castle you, as for your sickness
 saying nothing, there are no kind of any which heal, it is, here taking recreation, devotes to correcting the body, it is”.[saiko] which it tries
 it will rise from the bed, probably to keep coming out of the room, returning to the work place, you say that you draw the color manuscript of the remaining pen inserting and 19 stories of 18 stories.The doctor whom you stop.
“The human it dies so simply, it cannot boil! Weekly serialization 休 is useless what!! If Hattori you understand, probably will be!? The popularity serialization where many
 years are continued is different goes to bed with, it is!! When you go to bed here, the reader leaves!!” Hattori “call with just the feeling, the port which is nice” inlet “ it is
, tell to flat oval point raw you want.」

it's kinda hard to understand but its pretty clear saiko's gonna be in the hopsital for 3 months. I wonder if TRAP will be put on hiatus for a few months?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 8, 2009)

it seems that shujin is worried about the popularity of the manga if they take a 3 month hiatus.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pfft liver failure can't stop that crazy bastard. Where is Miho in all of this? shouldn't she be there holding his milk glass while he sips it through a straw?


----------



## snaza (Jul 9, 2009)

I was gonna do the whole thing, but... it's really long. I'd might as well translate the whole chapter. These give every detail.

Part one of NOT BLEACH:

Spoiler 1

Hospital room. Shuujin repeats the medical condition from the physician. From overwork, there's lots of GOP and GPT in his blood, bacteria is getting into his liver. [I dunno what either of those stand for.] That part needs to be cut out. Of course, he'll be in the hospital for 3 months. Saiko, awake, "...Shuujin, I have to have an operation and be hospitalized for 3 months..." "Yeah, I heard..." "I've got a favor to ask..." "...What is it?" "Bring the manuscript.... the opening color for chapter 19 is our best chance to overtake Eiji.... There's no way I can just rest here..." The physician comes in to stop it. "Mashiro-kun, your illness isn't one that'll just silently get better. Take a break here. Devote your body to getting it healed." Saiko gets up from the bed. He tries to go out of the room, he says he'll go back to the workplace and finish the inking on chapter 18 and draw the color manuscript for chapter 19. The physician stops him. "Humans don't die so easily! If you're serialized weekly, you can't just relax!! Hattori-san, you understand, right!? Popular mangakas that continue for years don't rest! If I rest here, the readers'll all leave!!" Hattori "Those feelings are good, they're commendable." Miura "Yeah, I'd like Hiramaru-sensei to hear that." Saiko persists, he says he's going to ink the last 3 pages of chapter 18 in the hospital room and Miura holds him back. "Mashiro-kun, you said it was just like two pages left to be inked in chapter 18, right?" "How long will that take?" "Probably no more than 4 hours..." he begins to say, but Saiko's mother says "Please, stop!! Are you trying to kill my child!? My son is not a manga-drawing robot!!" stopping him with expression like Ozuma from Kyojin no Hoshi. "S-Sorry, I..." Miura bows his head. The physician tells him he should recuperate here, and Saiko replies with a "Yes..."

Part 2 of HUGE NOVEL

Hospital, exterior. Miura reports to Ogawa about the situation. "Mashiro-kun will be hospitalized for a little while. I'll discuss what to do with the editorial department. It's late, so I'll contact you tomorrow." he tells him.
Inside a taxi on the way back to Shueisha. "I know it'll be a hiatus..." Hattori "There's no helping it." 
Shuujin on the way home. He gets a call from Saiko who left the hospital after he said he had to go to the bathroom. Thoroughly intending to get the manuscript done, Saiko plans to try Nakai-san's method and with a flashlight to draw them after lights-out time. And asks Shuujin to please bring the manuscript to his hospital room at 3AM. Bitterly, Shuujin consents. 
WJ Editorial Department. Sasaki and Heishi hear the report from Miura and Hattori. "From here, we should think about letting high schoolers get serialized." Heishi says. Sasaki says to Miura "Does Mashiro-kun not want to let his assistants do the (character) inking?" hearing that confirmed, of chapter 18 the first 16 pages Saiko did, if they have finishing touches done, they can plan on 2 of them and are instructed to put a notice for a hiatus in 
the last one. "From what I've heard, Saiko seems to be vigorous enough to produce manuscripts from his hospital room, isn't he?" Furthermore, they're to make as much time as they can to go to the hospital room. (Basically, it's tto much to do it hiding, so he tells Miura to watch him openly.) "It's obvious, of course, but the health of our authors is number 1. Not by the authors will, abide by the doctor's orders."


Part 3 of just 3

Spoiler Part 2

A whole bunch of other stuff happens. Shuujin and Miyoshi talk, Shuujin 
says how he has to do what Mashiro wants to share the burden of the problem,
he won't stop him even though he should. 
He tells Azuki and she tells her mom about it. She goes to meet him and 
stuff happens. She eventually gets to his room and talks to him from outside.
Shujin had said "The only one who could stop Mashiro is Azuki." She tells 
him that and it ends there.

Sorry about that, vassils right i didn't' translate this, i just copy and pasted it in a hurry, credits go to Kewl0210.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome    .


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 9, 2009)

@ snaza: The translation that you posted,* ISN'T* your. Please, credit Kewl0210.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, the spoilers.   Yeah, this is going for the dramatic turn.   

Next chapter, we probably get Azuki hesitating to go see him for some stupid reason, then Miho and Tagaki drag her to the hospital.



Kraker2k said:


> Here's something interesting: Hotfile
> This website is where they get anime voice actors to act out scenes from various manga series out there.
> 
> They recently started Bakuman, the voice cast so far for people that count are as follows:
> ...



That was nice.  Wonder if this means next year we will be having a Bakuman anime?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

Fukuyama Jun is a bit too deep for Mashiro IMO


----------



## snaza (Jul 9, 2009)

VASSiLi said:


> @ snaza: The translation that you posted,* ISN'T* your. Please, credit Kewl0210.



your right, i fixed my post. Sorry about that.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

Plagiarism runs rampant this summer on NF


----------



## Kraker2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Fukuyama Jun is a bit too deep for Mashiro IMO



I think he sounds fine, if you listen to the scenes in the link, you'll see Fukuyama can do the voices of young boys really well.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmm, I enjoyed this chapter too  Bit typical of Saiko to play the 'I'M OK!' angle but I'm glad Miho's there to make him STFU now 

Although the way the chapter ended.... I wonder if she'll get confused on what to say and egg him on somehow?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh shit she showed up and saw the assistant there.

Miyoshi was great in this chapter, laying the smack down and all.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 10, 2009)

Miyoshi's absolutely right, Shujin's being a pussy.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 10, 2009)

I love miyoshi I wish I 'd get my gf like this type of girl <3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 10, 2009)

Obata really comes up with some unbelievably hilarious expressions for Mashiro. The top of page 17 killed me.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 10, 2009)

Am I the only one who freakin' hates Mary Sue Azuki? 

Miyoshi all the way. 

I hope we get to see how the other people are doing as well next chapter. Not that I don't love our main duo. I just think one of Bakuman's greatest strengths lies on the amazing cast so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2009)

Eiji is so powerful, he gave Saiko a liver disease when he turned serious.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn I love Bakuman!!


Miyoshi used to piss me off but now she's grown on me. And I've liked miho from the beginning.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 10, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Am I the only one who freakin' hates Mary Sue Azuki?
> 
> Miyoshi all the way.
> 
> I hope we get to see how the other people are doing as well next chapter. Not that I don't love our main duo. I just think one of Bakuman's greatest strengths lies on the amazing cast so I'm looking forward to that.



I hate Azuki too.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

Come on, the least Miho can do is walk in the room.  I have feeling she's gonna do it next episode anyway but still.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 10, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eiji is so powerful, he gave Saiko a liver disease when he turned serious.



Damn right I am.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 10, 2009)

Miyoshi is so awesome <3

Great chapter as per usual, I want Eiji to show up at the hospital, I can see much hilarity in that


----------



## Inugami (Jul 10, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Damn right I am.




Huu? when Eiji turned on some sort of gangsta ?


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 10, 2009)

Great chapter. I feel so bad for our duo beacuse their first volume is about to come out and now this happens. I think the assistants should draw the next chapters wile Saiko recovers so they don't go on hiatus.


----------



## Cipher (Jul 10, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Am I the only one who freakin' hates Mary Sue Azuki? .



Azuki's not a Mary Sue, she just hasn't had much character development (which hopefully, she'll get this time.  She didn't get enough time with her VA issues).  A Mary Sue warps the story around them and makes it all about them.

Saiko's expressions were hilarious!  Also, lol @ "Japan's doctors are the best."


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 10, 2009)

Another damn cliffhanger 



Cipher said:


> Also, lol @ "Japan's doctors are the best."



 especially if you've just come off reading Team Medical Dragon :ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2009)

I thought the world's best doctors lived in a different hemisphere 

Out of all the things that could have derailed their success, it just had to be an illness. i guess they were getting to be so good that only god could stop them at this point


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 11, 2009)

i suspected that eventually there would be another manga they worked on, but at this point it looks like that might come even sooner 

but the chapter was kind of interesting with the Hoshino and Togashi stuff, i mean they not only write but draw as well


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 11, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Huu? when Eiji turned on some sort of gangsta ?



I've always been. You saw my badass introduction.


----------



## hazashi (Jul 11, 2009)

Azuki and her family look too plastic for me, too dollish, and that "Let's not see each until our dreams come true" is kinda annoying, but good chapter overall


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 11, 2009)

Saiko should inject some adrenaline and draw manga while taking Azuki from behind

Jason Statham FTW


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 11, 2009)

Saiko needs a slap in the face from reality and the whole 'dream thing'. Azuki needs to walk in there, look him in the face and tell him to stop. Watch him squirm for an answer


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 12, 2009)

Bakuman #45 MQ/HQ By Akatsuki.

Yoku Wakaru Gendai Mahou Episode 1 sub


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 12, 2009)

what azuki needs to do is dress up like a nurse and give saiko a blow job but if she does that the mangaka story would end right there


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 14, 2009)

*Issue #34 - ToC ~Thanks to Himajin~*

_Toriko (Lead CP)_
One Piece
_Naruto (Cover)_
_Wajima (Cover)_
Anedoki
Bakuman
Mago
Kochi Kame
_Kagijin (CP)_
Psyren
Sket Dance
Bleach
Beelze
Medaka
Inumaru
Gintama
_Reborn (CP)_
Kuroko
ToLoveRu
Akaboshi
Jaguar

As u can see Bakuman is #3 in the ToC's ranking.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2009)

its almost like in the manga itself 

the broke all the way up to the top already


----------



## Kraker2k (Jul 14, 2009)

Like they said in Bakuman, ToLoveRu is always at the bottom but nobody dares put it on the questionnaire and the volumes sell really well so they always keep it


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2009)

damn you boys, be like man and put it in your questionair god damn it


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2009)

=/ Kuroko no Basket is really down but at least its beating toloveru =p


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

Ane Doki is doing quite well for only it's second chapter


----------



## BVB (Jul 14, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> =/ Kuroko no Basket is really down but at least its beating toloveru =p



to-love-ru won't ever be cancelled.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2009)

Karotte said:


> to-love-ru won't ever be *cancelled*.



I never said that


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 15, 2009)

Lets rep ur favourite bakuman's spoiler provider ._.


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2009)

it seems even his gf can't stop him


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> it seems even his gf can't stop him



Barrangan : Saiko..Then Rot and DIE !!!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> it seems even his gf can't stop him



not only that, she seems to be helping him do it in that last picture.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 15, 2009)

*Source:* 2ch 
*Verification: Confirmed*
*Credits:* Gokuko Tera


*Spoiler*: _Script_ 



ネタバレ　その１


    ・病室。「真城くん」「はい」 「漫画を描くのは治ってからだよね？」「原稿は落とせない」
    あくまでも頑ななサイコー、聞く耳持たない。亜豆『なんて言えば･･･』 サイコー『シュージン、
    早く原稿持って来い･･････。それともシュージンは亜豆が来た事にも関わってるのか･･･？』
    亜豆「･･････描かないって言ってくれないと嫌いになる｣ サイコー「それくらいで嫌いになるなら
    なればいい」 亜豆「･･････うん、ごめん。ずっと8年も好きなのに嫌いになんてなれない」
    サイコー『亜豆の口から初めて好きって言われた…』訊き返し「え、8年？」。サイコー、小学校6年
    の水泳大会の時の事を訊くが、亜豆はそのもっと前、小学校4年生の時、サイコーの絵が市のコンクー
    ルで入賞し、市民会館に展示された時のことを話し出す。「わたし、この絵が好き」一緒に居た亜豆
    母、サイコーの名前を見てその絵が川口たろうの甥のものである事に気づき、「うん、わたしもこの
    絵好き」。その場に偶々サイコー少年が通り、漫画家になる夢を語り、それを聞いた、同じように声
    優になる夢を抱いていた亜豆はサイコーに恋に落ちた。以来、ずっとサイコーのことを目で追ってい
    たと言う亜豆、小6の水泳大会の時は、目力(･･･テレパシー？)でサイコーにしようとしていたのだ。
    ･･････亜豆「その真城くんがうちに来て『漫画家になったらヒロインの声優になって、結婚して欲しい
    って言ってくれた。･･･こんなことって信じられる？幸せ過ぎて死ぬかと思った。･････････でも、死ん
    じゃったら夢は叶わない。」「･････････」「いまは、かけがえのない人」「わたしのために、退院
    するまで描かないで欲しい」「･････････」「わたしより、漫画が大事？」「そういう聞き方をするなら」
    「？」「漫画の方が大事」サイコー、入口から廊下を出て亜豆の前に。亜豆「あ、会っちゃったじゃな
    い」
    ・病院・廊下。シュージンに電話をかけるサイコー、浮かれてる。サイコー「(矢吹)丈が最後の試合
    に向かったときの気分だよ」 シュージン『･･････丈はその最後の試合で死んでるんじゃあ･････････』
    サイコー、ホセ戦の、武道館控え室から白木葉子を吹っ切ってリングに向かうかのような自分を妄想
    (*本当に描いてあります)。シュージン、サイコーのやる気に押され、「分かった、もう止めない。
    協力する。あと、亜豆に教えてゴメン」
    ・エイジの仕事場。気が抜けているエイジ、「せっかく亜城木先生の巻頭カラーに負けないように
    描こうと思っていたのに残念です」　雄二郎「編集部はいまてんやわんやだよ」「お見舞いに行きたい
    です、病院何処ですか？」「確か市立病院･･･谷草市立病院だったかな」「今週も原稿余裕ですし、今
    から行きます」「じゃあ俺も行くよ」「電車とか分からないので助かります」
    ・病室。サイコー母来る。サイコー、母に亜豆を紹介。「こんな可愛い子がいたらドキドキして体調が
    悪くなっちゃうかもね」とかなんとか姑の嫌味だかなんだかを言う母。「悪いけど二人にして」と言う
    サイコーに言われ、気を利かせて帰る母、「亜豆さん、漫画を描かないよう見張っていてくださいね？」
    亜豆「(ドキッ)は、はい」
    ・病院・外。サイコー母「“漫画が恋人”かと思っていたら･･････」内心複雑そうに帰っていく。

    その２につづきます

   ネタバレその２


    ・病室。シュージン、来る。亜豆「高木くん、とめて。どうしてとめてくれないの？」　シュージン
    「男だからかな」と苦笑いしながらカッコつける。サイコー、原稿描き始め。シュージン、亜豆をオトナ
    っぽくなったなと思ってみる。
    ・病院、正面玄関。エイジ「レッツ、ホスピタル！♪」　雄二郎「新妻くん、病院なんだから静かに･･･」
    ・病室。エイジ「亜城木先生、来ました」　エイジ、原稿を描いてるサイコーを見て「！！　カラーの
    原稿を描いてるんですね」　サイコーとエイジ、目と目で会話。以心伝心。お互いに口元には不敵な笑み。
    エイジ「わかりました、帰ります」　雄二郎「え、もう！？」原稿描くのを邪魔しちゃいけないとサッサ
    と出て行くエイジ、お見舞いのフルーツバスケットをシュージンに渡して後を追う雄二郎。
    ・病院・廊下。雄二郎「あの可愛い子、真城くんの彼女なの？よく原稿手伝ってるっていう高木くんの
    彼女かと」エイジ「雄二郎さんの目、ふしあなですね、ＴＲＡＰのヒロインのアミちゃんにあの子は
    ソックリでした」　雄二郎、帰りながら港浦に電話、「おい、港浦、なにやってる？」「なにって、亜城木
    先生の代原の手配を」「真城君、原稿描いてるぞ」「！！　分かりました、すぐ行きます」
    ・病室。港浦来る。サイコー「１８話まで原稿上がりました。これからも原稿は落としません」
    港浦『これで１８話は全部掲載できる･･･』『描かせてやりたい･･･』佐々木の「作家の身体が第一だ、作家の
    意思よりも医者の判断に従え」の言葉を思い出し、『駄目だ･･･真城君を止めるのがいまのおれの仕事･･･』
    葛藤する港浦。そこで体調を崩すサイコー、転がるコピック。港浦「ナースコールを！」　サイコー「このまま
    描かせてください」「大丈夫」もう一度調子を崩すサイコー、ナースコールを押そうとする港浦とシュージン。
    そのふたりに向かって亜豆「やめて」屹然と。決意した亜豆。「真城君、大丈夫って言ってる。高木君だって
    どんなことになっても描かせる覚悟で原稿を持ってきたんでしょ。このくらいでとめようとするなら持ってこな
    いで。何が『男だから』よ」
    サイコー「亜豆･･･」　亜豆ま、サイコーの手に自分の手を重ねて支え、「ま、真城君、こんなにがんばって描いてる
    じゃない」「真城くん、がんばろ。真城くんなら休まず描ける。わたしは真城君を信じる。ふたりの夢を叶えて」
    次回につづく 




While here you go for pics: Source


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2009)

Saiko's manily must have forced azuki to acknowledge is awesomeness.


----------



## Kraker2k (Jul 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit they finally talked to each other and are interacting!!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What's this?  Miho meets Eiji?  Supports her man through his thing?  

How can you say you don't like her now?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



"I don't like her. "

That's how someone could say it 

:ho


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2009)

^You'd be lying.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2009)

I just started reading this manga and from the first chapter I can tell that:

1. Things probably won't go just as planned.

2. Mashiro will end up like his Uncle or at best become a successful businessman. 

3. Azuki's mom is the girl that Mashiro's uncle liked.

Just my predictions.

EDIT: Just read chapter 4. Holy shit I was dead on.


----------



## BVB (Jul 16, 2009)

Chapter46 is out


----------



## Shiraishi (Jul 16, 2009)

Hooray, new Bakuman chapter


----------



## Inugami (Jul 16, 2009)

to be honest this is the first Bakuman chapter that I really feel weird reading and didn't like it .
Miho character now feels like Hinata and Mashiro personality isn't like the past chapters.

plus the macho quote of Miho was very weird .


----------



## Random Member (Jul 16, 2009)

I too felt weird reading this chapter. Miho's intentions to support her bf are good, but at the same time not that smart. What the fuck is going to happen to his dream if he overworks himself and dies? 

Sometimes you gotta let ya man know that he ain't always know what's best. :taichou


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, this headed in a weird direction.


The thing that I don't like tho, was that he stopped her from doing something that would advance her career for her sake. And when she tried doing the same, it blasted in her face.

I just hope we'll get to see more of her from now on.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 16, 2009)

dudes if any of you dare to say this to a girl

New York Post 

I'm  going to kick your asses.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 16, 2009)

good chapter, also epic ashita no joe reference in there as well, *tears up a little*

I might be alone in liking the way it's going, I was tired of the miho/saiko not seeing each other thing and the fall out after this might be interesting.

also

Eiji Eiji Eiji!


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 16, 2009)

Even Death Note can`t kill Mashiro while he is drawing.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2009)

"Where's your macho now?!" Miho

She is too awesome


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 16, 2009)

I liked Miho's macho line too. And I like that Saiko was honest enough to say that manga is more important to him. Otherwise, they're all being idiots. I'm especially disappointed in Shujin, he used to be the smart one.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 16, 2009)

girlfriends>manga 

any normal girl would slap Mashiro for saying that .

but yeah Miho isnt normal this chapter changed her in a real creepy way kinda Hinata personality.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 16, 2009)

manga is important to saiko because he wants his dream come true for both himself and his loved one. he doesn't actually think manga is more important than azuki. i do hope he gets worse before he gets better though. you don't always make stupid choices like that and get away with it in real life.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 16, 2009)

I really liked this chapter, it gave Miho some character beyond the china doll look. On a manly note, I was somewhat distured by the manga's more important slap at her, but I guess Mashiro's right. No manga no future.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2009)

What'd I tell ya?  Miho became more popular after this chapter, me thinks the creators picked up on the fans' growing discontent with her.

Btw, I love Saiko on this page


"Cause I'm Good"   Look at that chill as fuck disposition.  Shuujin, your days at the top are numbered.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 16, 2009)

Good chapter. Wasn't expecting Saiko and Miho to meet face to face so soon, especially with Saiko saying Manga is more important to him when he first does so. 




Smoke said:


> The thing that I don't like tho, was that he stopped her from doing something that would advance her career for her sake. And when she tried doing the same, it blasted in her face.



The gravure pictorial? Miho *clearly* didn't want to do that and wanted someone (Saiko) to tell her not to do it, although she didn't state it out loud. Saiko realized it and was ready to see her and stop her. They talk and he comforts her.

With Saiko, he's dead set on drawing his manga no matter what happens. Miho slowly realizes this and instead of trying to stop him she decides to do what she can to help.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm glad that Azuki finally got that much needed development.  And her defending Saiko.   Though I felt Saiko's words to her were harsh, he was putting the manga being more important than love.  Great way to end up alone.  

And I don't see why they never made a compromise.  Surely the doctor could've let Saiko draw, but with a schedule that he could rest as well.   Then again, I have to remember Japanese work ethic.


But I felt the best part of this chapter was Eiji's whirlwind visit.  "Hi!"  "Bye!"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 16, 2009)

Miho, Eiji, and Saiko were all kinds of badass this chapter. That is all.


----------



## kazuri (Jul 16, 2009)

Completely ridiculous to say he couldnt draw comfortably in a hospital bed. IT wasnt the 'drawing' that stressed him out, it was the deadlines, having to do it and school, etc.

He's going to be sitting in the hospital bed doing NOTHING, no reason he couldnt draw.

If ANYTHING it would be more stressful to NOT let him draw, because he'd be worrying about his future much more.


----------



## Cipher (Jul 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> girlfriends>manga
> 
> any normal girl would slap Mashiro for saying that .
> 
> but yeah Miho isnt normal this chapter changed her in a real creepy way kinda Hinata personality.



Welcome to Japan.  The 'stand by my man no matter what' attitude is part of the  and Azuki fits it perfectly.

Still, it was a good chapter.  Azuki's character development is very welcome.  And Eiji's awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 16, 2009)

Holy crap did Eiji just roll out of a taxi and say "LET'S HOSPITAL! "?

Too much epic for one panel at a time


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 16, 2009)

At the beggining of the chapter for like the first 10 pages I was thinking that this was the first chapter of Bakuman i actually didnt like, but it pretty much reedemed itself in the last few pages.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 16, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Miho, Eiji, and Saiko were all kinds of badass this chapter. That is all.



I agree Eiji was like, i got to go see them in the Hospital, because their no challenge to beat. When he sees Saiko drawing, he was like I got to go cause It's On!:amazed


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 17, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> This might be the first chapter with the main characters illustrated as determined and crazy.  Bakuman is finally showing some testosterone.
> 
> Did anyone else notice on page 15 where Takagi comments on Azuki looking better in 3 years?  Was that really necessary or I'm reading too much into it?



It doesn't mean much. Takagi wasn't the only one saying something like that. Saiko's mom, Eiji and his editor also commented on how beautiful she was.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 17, 2009)

Just caught up with this series. Wow, Mashiro went batshit obsessive. The fuck, manga > hot girls?


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 17, 2009)

This is the first chapter of Bakuman I was disappointed in. I mean Mashiro is dying and she forces the pen back into his hand it was overly melodramatic. I hope he dies so she realizes what a dumbass she is. 

Also him choosing manga over love was ridiculous, if he can't even listen to her and she is so easy to manipulate the relationship is doomed. I was hoping for more, I mean his mom even caved in and everyone is letting him draw in the hospital, I was hoping for some more significant consequences. 

The manga up till now has been extremely genuine and realistic in the portrayal of the characters and settings but this is the first time where I thought otherwise. I guess it is just my opinion that if someone is going to get surgery and is doubling over in pain they should be resting up instead of working on a manga.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 17, 2009)

am i the only one who got saiko's intentions in choosing to keep drawing the manga? the guy is thinking about the future rather than the now. whether or not he is right about the decition has nothing to do with him not caring about his girlfriend. he cares enough to make both of their dreams come true as soon as possible. 

he didn't choose manga over a pretty girl/love. he chose to have lasting real relationship as soon as possible rather than start over from scratch and have said relationship 5 - 10 years in the future. remember it took him 3+ years and a hospitalization to get to where he is right now.


----------



## snaza (Jul 17, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> am i the only one who got saiko's intentions in choosing to keep drawing the manga? the guy is thinking about the future rather than the now. whether or not he is right about the decition has nothing to do with him not caring about his girlfriend. he cares enough to make both of their dreams come true as soon as possible.
> 
> he didn't choose manga over a pretty girl/love. he chose to have lasting real relationship as soon as possible rather than start over from scratch and have said relationship 5 - 10 years in the future. remember it took him 3+ years and a hospitalization to get to where he is right now.



you hit the nail on the head, i agree completely.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 17, 2009)

Miyoshi will be the one to save them all so what happened at the end of this chapter will become irrelevant eventually, but holy crap Miho was creepy.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 17, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> am i the only one who got saiko's intentions in choosing to keep drawing the manga? the guy is thinking about the future rather than the now. whether or not he is right about the decition has nothing to do with him not caring about his girlfriend. he cares enough to make both of their dreams come true as soon as possible.
> 
> he didn't choose manga over a pretty girl/love. he chose to have lasting real relationship as soon as possible rather than start over from scratch and have said relationship 5 - 10 years in the future. remember it took him 3+ years and a hospitalization to get to where he is right now.



I thought i said this, on the last page. 

Anyway I think Miho needed this interaction with Mashiro just to open her up. Her character has shown little in the way of emotion, and she wants to be a voice actor? Could it be she's failing at that, because she has no well of experience to draw from? This is just my early Morning epiphany.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 17, 2009)

This is the first time I thought a Bakuman chapter was so-so because of how weird it was. How could Mashiro tell the girl of his dreams that manga is more important than her? I know the reason he said that was because he truly wants to make their dreams come true, but that means he should've said love is more important as their love is the reason he draws manga.

And seriously WYF is wrong with them? If Mashiro dies from overworking, they won't have any future together. This is absolute bullocks. If they liked each other for SO long, why can't they enjoy their present together instead of worrying so much about the future? They don't know what can happen to them in the future, so they gotta be sure they spend all the time they can being together.

BTW, Eiji's LET HOSPITAL! was just full of fucking awesome. xD


----------



## Daisho (Jul 17, 2009)

Turns out Mashiro has balls, seriously, Azuki got played. 

The manga > girl part is being overplayed, the "if you put it like that..." part clears up what he meant. She was putting him in a situation where he'd have to choose, and he was clear from the start, if she was the type of person to do that, manga came first.

In any case, I'd have to think his love for manga and his love for his girlfriend are too incomparable for someone to really "decide".


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2009)

you guys are taking the 'manga over girlfriend' too hard. like he said it was a sort of 'if i put you in this situation' type deal.

miho tried pressuring him, but his determination would not be stopped


----------



## blue berry (Jul 17, 2009)

I bet, if this ever is an anime, they'll have Eiji exclaiming so much stuff, but in english.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

manga>wemon lol, mashiro is a asshole.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 17, 2009)

I loved Eiji's Let's Hospital! Haha, that guy is a crazy genius!


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 17, 2009)

I actually liked these past two chapters. It was a little dramatic, but not too much and I enjoyed them. (Just read 46 chapters in the last two days for this series)


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 17, 2009)

My initail reaction was the same as most to the Manga is more important than Miho declaration, But when you think about it, Saiko was right. Both their dreams are intertwined with the manga, so Miho using his feeling for her to stop him was a betrayal of them being together as soon as possible. He was still saying she's the most important thing by keeping at fullfilling his part of their dream.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol but still saying it like that coulda seriously fucked things up had it been any regular chick. Ballsy move Saiko, ballsy move. Other than that the chapter felt kinda weird like it fucked with the flow of things. Idk how to explain it.


LET'S HOSPITAL!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

He's so going to have an aneurysm next chapter


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 17, 2009)

That true it was a gutsy play. Maybe what's weird is that the tension of doing the manga or looking at weekly results wasn't this issues focus.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 17, 2009)

^Offtopic: Black Milk, Sean Price, & Guilty Simpson mean anything to you?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's Hospital mother fuckers !


----------



## BVB (Jul 17, 2009)

i was last week in the hospital but no one as awesome as Eiji did came and said "Let's Hospital "


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 17, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> ^Offtopic: Black Milk, Sean Price, & Guilty Simpson mean anything to you?



sorry, it doesn't.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 17, 2009)

Dammit I was going off your name. Ah well. 

I'd say my manga half of the same name was pretty damn badass in this chapter(as always). Glad to see that him not wanting to lost didn't turn him into a douchebag & he still went to visit Saiko.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 17, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Dammit I was going off your name. Ah well.
> 
> I'd say my manga half of the same name was pretty damn badass in this chapter(as always). Glad to see that him not wanting to lost didn't turn him into a douchebag & he still went to visit Saiko.



Yeah, his moments were epic, He couldn't get inspired to do his best when he thought Mashiro was down and out, and as soon as he saw him working in bed, he was like lets go, Its On!

My name was just me trying not to copy anyone else, but you know, it got copied.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

^

I have to admit, that _is_ kind of a ferociously gay look.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

, thats pretty funny


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not seeing the humor.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

The two are giving each other "you up for sucking my dick till you rip my foreskin off?" looks and Azuki's feeling threatened, of course.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2009)

If it's an orgy Azuki is worried about why not just join in on it?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

She's conservative. Dirty non-threesome-participating bitches


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 17, 2009)

Ay you gotta appreciate the conservatives if it wasn't for them threesomes would happen all the time. Therefore they wouldn't be as full of  as they are now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome chapter. I didn't quite see it going down in that fashion, but it still reaffirms how much Azuki and Saiko care about one another and there dream.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2009)

So looking into the future,  I wonder if anything will happen with Katou? She said she liked Mashiro and I doubt Ohba would devote panel time to it and put it in the story for no reason.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

One thing- Is his given name Mashiro or Moritaka?  Last chapter made it confusing.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2009)

It's Moritaka.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been getting it wrong all of this time huh? Now it doesn't even sound right.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 19, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> So looking into the future,  I wonder if anything will happen with Katou? She said she liked Mashiro and I doubt Ohba would devote panel time to it and put it in the story for no reason.



Perhaps her and Azuki battle it out on the streets or in my dream scenario they battle it out in the bedroom


----------



## Berry (Jul 19, 2009)

I started reading Bakuman Yesterday..Up to chapter 13.

I'm Really enjoying the manga and its been pretty awesome so far.



Edit - Up to chapter 34 now


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm So happy they got serialized


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Source:* 2ch 
*Verification: Confirmed*
*Credits:* Gokuko Tera

*ネタバレ その１*

・病室。亜豆「私は真城君を信じる。２人の夢を叶えて。」港浦『描くのやめろなんて言えねー･･･』
サイコー「休載はしません。絶対に。」サイコー、自分の手を支え続ける亜豆に「亜豆さん、もういいよ」
亜豆、真っ赤になって、「は、はい」。港浦、ようやく、「･･･実は、編集部では休載という話が出ている」
と切り出す。しかし、サイコーの情熱に当てられた港浦は編集部に帰って上に連載継続と話をしてみると
言う。この次の話数(20話？)は通常通りにシュージンが作り、サイコーの清書無しでシュージンと港浦が
土曜に打ち合わせする流れに。ここで、この日の残りの面会時間は20分、サイコーと亜豆に気を使って、
先に帰るシュージンと港浦。2人きりになって緊張するサイコー。亜豆「来れる日は毎日来るね。」
･･･以降、数ページに渡ってカップルのイチャイチャした「顔を合わせるとドキドキする」「早く会いたい
一緒にいたいと思うから頑張れる」などとの会話が続きます、書き起こすのも恥ずかしいのでジャンプ本誌
でご確認ください･･････。
・ＷＪ編集部。港浦、直接佐々木に談判、「描けると思うんです。休載させたくない。」 佐々木「おまえ、
医者の許可を得て描かせたいと言ってるのか？」「いえ･･･」「医者は止めてるのに描かせられないだろう」
佐々木、どうにも港浦だけでは不安だと、明日一緒に病院に行くと言い出す。港浦、サイコーの様子を見れ
ば描かせたいと思う筈だと同行を了承。
・翌日、病室。サイコーのベッドを前に、医者の説明を聞く佐々木と港浦。医者いわく、描かない方がスト
レスが溜まるというのなら過度でない程度なら、と。サイコーはみんなの前でベッドのテーブルで原稿を描い
ている。そこに、サイコー母が病室に入って来る。港浦、挨拶するが、母の目線は佐々木の方へ。顔色を
微妙に変えながら「“お久し振りです”。息子が大変お世話になっております。」と挨拶。佐々木も挨拶し、
今回の件を詫びる。港浦、久し振りと挨拶しあうふたりに以前から面識が？と問うが、「こんなところで
言うべき事ではない」と佐々木は答えない(1コマ川口たろうの葬儀の場面がインサート)。母、原稿を描いて
いるサイコーを見て、「最高、病室で漫画を描くのは止めなさい！！」と叱る、なだめる周囲。
母、佐々木に「少しお話が･･･」と廊下に呼び出す。
・病院、廊下。母、サイコー父は自分で選んだ道だから好きにさせろと言っているが、自分はどうにも･･･と、
内心を吐露。佐々木は「安心してください。悪いようにはしません」と。佐々木、病室のサイコーに一声かけ
港浦を連れて帰っていく。佐々木、港浦に「休載について副編と話し合う。港浦、おまえも加われ」と告げる。

ネタバレその２につづきます
*ネタバレ その２　*

・平丸の仕事場。平丸「吉田氏！亜城木先生の入院先にお見舞いに行きたいのですが」吉田「何処から
その情報を得た？せっかく知らせないように気を使っていたと言うのに」「秘密です。情報源を知られたら
そこも吉田氏に潰されてしまう。新妻君ですら僕からの電話に出てくれない。亜城木先生には(仕事場に邪魔
したり)お世話になっているし、ここはお見舞いに行くのが社会人の礼儀というものでしょう」「漫画家を
社会人だと思うなよ」「ヒドい！僕はもう社会人じゃなくなっていたのか！？じゃあ僕はなんだ！吉田氏の
犬か！？」「あーうるさい、わかったわかった。どうせ黙っていても何処からか病院を調べて勝手にいくんだ
ろう。それじゃあ月曜に俺も一緒に行くから行ったらすぐ帰ってこよう」「そんなすぐは失礼じゃあ」「うるさい！」
・福田の仕事場。福田、中井と電話。サイコーの病気入院・ＴＲＡＰのＷＪ３２号からの休載について
話す。福田、新妻君はもうお見舞いにいったそうだし、月曜にでも中井さんも一緒にいかないか？と誘う。中井、
目にクマを作ってちょいピリピリした感じで、締め切りがもうギリギリ状態なので悪いけど行けないと断わる。
福田、蒼樹さんも誘えばきっと行くって言うぜ？と食い下がるが、中井は「そういう誘惑の仕方やめてくれないか」
と、やっぱり断わる。
・亜城木の仕事場。シュージンと見吉のふたり。見吉「ミホが？」シュージン「ああ、しかもサイコーの手をとって」
亜豆の情熱的(？)な行動に驚く見吉。「チューとかすれば２人離れられなくなるのに」「そうかぁ？」「高木、女心
分からな過ぎ！」「よし、ネームできた。直しがあっても明日にはサイコーに渡せる。いつも通りの進行！」

ネタバレその３につづきます

*ネタバレ　その３*

・月曜・病室。ベッドで原稿を描いているサイコー、その傍らには亜豆が座っている。平丸、そんなサイコーを見て驚愕！
「入院しているのに原稿描いてる･･･」サイコー淡々と「狭くて大変ですけど連載に穴は空けられないですから。」
吉田「よーく見るんだ。漫画家の鑑だと思わないか？」平丸「･･･はい。」不意に平丸、亜豆に対して、「彼女、こういう
生き方に惚れますか？」と問いかける。亜豆、戸惑いながらも「！？･･･はい」。その返答を聞いた平丸、「吉田氏、
帰ったらちゃんと原稿描きます。僕が間違ってた気が･･･」吉田「そうだ、もっと自分を恥じろ平丸」と言いながら内心で
『よし、これで今週はクリア』とほくそえむ。そこに顔を出す福田、「誰かと思えば逃亡癖で有名な平丸先生か」。吉田、
福田を平丸に「キヨシ騎士の福田先生」と紹介。平丸「おお、大ファンです！」吉田『コイツ･･･ジャンプ読んでないクセに』
平丸「是非こんど遊びに行きたいので住所を」吉田「おい！」福田「はは、吉田さんのＦＡＸ面白かったっすよ」
そんな和やかな雰囲気に、「病室だと言うのにずいぶん賑やかだな」と、佐々木が沈痛な面持ちの港浦を従えて登場、
「すまないが、高木君と真城君以外は席を外してもらえないか？」。そう言う佐々木の只ならぬ雰囲気を読んだ上で、福田
なんで俺たちは席を外さなきゃいけないんすか？」と雄二郎相手と変わらぬ口を叩く。「君たちには関係ない話だ」
「ＴＲＡＰ担当の港浦さんの顔を見ても関係ないとは思えないんすけど。それに俺たちは仲間ですから」「ふん、ヌルいな」
「あ、もちろん“仲間”って書いてルビで“ライバル”って読むんですけどね(ﾆﾔﾘ」。佐々木、まあ、いいかと「ここは病院だ、
私が何を言っても騒ぐんじゃないぞ」
頷く一同。

佐々木「亜城木夢叶の疑探偵ＴＲＡＰは来年４月、つまり作者の高校卒業まで休載と決定した。」

サイコー「休載･･･」
シュージン『来年４月！？』
平丸『うらやましいかも･･･』
福田「なに言ってるんだ！意味ワカンねー！！」
亜豆「退院すまでならともかく、来年４月までなんて！？」
シュージン、港浦に「土曜日、このネームで描いていいって･･･！？」
港浦「すまん、僕の口からは言えなかったんだ･･･」
サイコー「ワケを･･･！　納得のいくように説明してください！！」
福田「真城の言うとおりだ、話してもらおう」

佐々木「理由は、川口たろうが死んだからだ。」
次回につづく


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

So...can we get this translated?


----------



## Jugger (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is translation for chapter 47 wonder how its out before raw anywahy it sound real deal


*Spoiler*: __ 



 GOing hiatus and some died i really am bad at names so i don?t know who the death person is. Maybe it?s new character well waiting for chapter to come out and next chapter.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Here is translation for chapter 47 wonder how its out before raw anywahy it sound real deal
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



the name is his uncle, the one he got the studio from


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 24, 2009)

Chapter is up, thank god someone with some sense stopped all this. Miyoshi and the Editor-In-Chief are the only characters with some sense in this series after this Hospital arc


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Berry (Jul 24, 2009)

they ran into tons of problems


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2009)

This chapter excelled a daytime drama-like suspense.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 24, 2009)

the guys at shonen jump should at least publish the chapters that are already done before going on hiatus. even though they might not get first place at least their latest extra work won't go to waste


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2009)

So they can end up like Hunter x Hunter?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 24, 2009)

Great chapter again, I feel so bad for them but it seems like the sensible decision. I think Moritakas mother was probably the main force behind it in the end, I can't remember if Taro was mentioned as being on his mothers side, but if he was I could see her being incredibly worried for her son?

What will be interesting is where they go from here. If jump put them on hiatus and refuse to take them off for a year, does anyone else think there's a chance they might consider looking at getting serialized elsewhere? It'd probably be more likely if bakuman wasn't serialized in jump itself I guess xD


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 24, 2009)

I bet he continues to work on trap but more like 1 chapter every 2 weeks and just horde them till reinstatement and hope he can talk them into letting them continue sooner then april.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Great chapter again, I feel so bad for them but it seems like the sensible decision. I think Moritakas mother was probably the main force behind it in the end, I can't remember if Taro was mentioned as being on his mothers side, but if he was I could see her being incredibly worried for her son?
> 
> What will be interesting is where they go from here. If jump put them on hiatus and refuse to take them off for a year, does anyone else think there's a chance they might consider looking at getting serialized elsewhere? It'd probably be more likely if bakuman wasn't serialized in jump itself I guess xD



I recently re-read the series so I have a number of points to bring up which I'll save for a couple of days.

Taro was said by Miho's mother to be the younger brother of Saiko's father.  Yet his mother calls their father "Dad" and claims "He lost a son to manga".  I'm not sure how the familial system works in Japan but maybe there was a bit of a love triangle going on? (would explain how she knows the Editor-in-chief).


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I recently re-read the series so I have a number of points to bring up which I'll save for a couple of days.
> 
> Taro was said by Miho's mother to be the younger brother of Saiko's father.  Yet his mother calls their father "Dad" and claims "He lost a son to manga".  I'm not sure how the familial system works in Japan but maybe there was a bit of a love triangle going on? (would explain how she knows the Editor-in-chief).



I can see the love triangle but in that flash back didn't that look like it was taking place at the funeral or wake? At least thats the impression I got from how she knew the editor in chief.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 24, 2009)

WTF no wai. I don't think they'll accept being on hiatus that long, hell will be raised. Azuki and Mashiro better not stop seeing each other after he leaves the hospital too, that would be a let down. 

Also, Hiramura is fucking win.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I recently re-read the series so I have a number of points to bring up which I'll save for a couple of days.
> 
> Taro was said by Miho's mother to be the younger brother of Saiko's father.  Yet his mother calls their father "Dad" and claims "He lost a son to manga".  I'm not sure how the familial system works in Japan but maybe there was a bit of a love triangle going on? (would explain how she knows the Editor-in-chief).



Cheers for that, it'd be interesting if there was some kind of love triangle I guess, seems a bit heavy for a topic that probably won't get too much more development though. Perhaps they were all just close? Well, hopefully we'll see in the coming weeks.

I might have to re-read too, it'd certainly be worth it ^^


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I recently re-read the series so I have a number of points to bring up which I'll save for a couple of days.
> 
> Taro was said by Miho's mother to be the younger brother of Saiko's father.  Yet his mother calls their father "Dad" and claims "He lost a son to manga".  I'm not sure how the familial system works in Japan but maybe there was a bit of a love triangle going on? (would explain how she knows the Editor-in-chief).



i don't see the love triangle at all.

that's far fetched. if anything taro was only interested into azuki's mom. he's a 1 track person. even if he saw another wonderful woman, he probably would still love azuki's mom.

And why wouldn't she call her husband's father, dad? Is it that strange to call them dad?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2009)

Muk said:


> i don't see the love triangle at all.
> 
> that's far fetched. if anything taro was only interested into azuki's mom. he's a 1 track person. even if he saw another wonderful woman, he probably would still love azuki's mom.
> 
> And why wouldn't she call her husband's father, dad? Is it that strange to call them dad?



I mean Saiko's father ----> Saiko's mother but she -----> Taro while he -----> Azuki's mother.  It's just a theory though.

A bit, but like I said I don't know how things work in Japan.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 24, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Chapter is up, thank god someone with some sense stopped all this. Miyoshi and the Editor-In-Chief are the only characters with some sense in this series after this Hospital arc



But you gotta admit the way Saiko was going:


was badass.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2009)

or she was just concerned for her husbands brother.

there isn't a need for a love triangle to express some sort of feeling or bonds in a family.

they might have had some dinner together and what not, enough to build up some sort of friendship/bond

there isn't a need to make it all love-triangle

---
as for the family system, i don't know either, i'd assume they just call them that, like in the west, or the translator used the term to convey a similar system to the reader


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2009)

Possibly, but I always found it a bit strange of how she's been so against him being a mangaka, ever since he started.  And her reaction to when Saiko assumed he committed suicide.  It's not odd just....peculiar. 

Also, most son-in-law/daughter-in-law I'm familiar with call their spouses parents by their first names.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 24, 2009)

Hiramura...that guy just can't read the atmosphere at critical moments.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like Bakuman will be coming to US SJ in a few months.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 25, 2009)

^ Yep.  Wonder if they will continue with the on-line manga?   So far they are doing it with One Piece and Ani-Doki.  



Muk said:


> or she was just concerned for her husbands brother.
> 
> there isn't a need for a love triangle to express some sort of feeling or bonds in a family.
> 
> ...



I agree, there is no love-triangle.  It's just simply the mother not wanting her son to end up like his uncle, working to death.  (Which also hit home for the Editor-in-Chief).

That's what we will likely learn next week, how Taro really died.  Which will resonate with the others as well.


As for the mother calling the father "Dad", I took it being like how wives in America (well in the old days) called their husbands "Pa".


----------



## Inugami (Jul 25, 2009)

The love triangle theory is just too weird.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> As for the mother calling the father "Dad", I took it being like how wives in America (well in the old days) called their husbands "Pa".



But it's her father-in-law


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 25, 2009)

Well that's normal too for the wifes of their sons or husbands of their daughters to call their in-laws that.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2009)

Mider T said:


> But it's her father-in-law



you are reading into it far too much.

it's just how people call each other.

father in law/mother in law being called pa/ma isn't strange.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 25, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Here is translation for chapter 47 wonder how its out before raw anywahy it sound real deal



Of course, she is my translator, and I give she the raw a lot of hours before the scan is ready =)


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 25, 2009)

Hiramaru is awesome


----------



## Austeria (Jul 25, 2009)

_"I'm a big fan of yours. Would you mind giving me your address and phone number?"_ 

Hiramaru is gold. As always.


----------



## Muk (Jul 31, 2009)

new chapter is out:

*cough*


now turn of event 

mangaka vs Editors


----------



## Jugger (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope that chief editor goes fuck you. You all can go hiatus that would be cool but thats not going to happen


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2009)

I loved this chapter. Everyone joined forces to fight the evil editors.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 31, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned the only one talking any sense is the main Editor and everyone else can get fucked.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 31, 2009)

Jugger said:


> I hope that chief editor goes fuck you. You all can go hiatus that would be cool but thats not going to happen


Actually, I think this is very likely. If he is genuinely concerned for Saiko's life, I can't see him backing down.

It would offer a cool change in the dynamics of the story, there have just been chapter after chapter about ratings and such for a very long time before Saiko collapsed. That the Bakuman authors want to break that dynamic and mix things up a little bit is pretty understandable.


----------



## Godot (Jul 31, 2009)

lol @ last page

Niizuma has two pencils stuck up his nose while trying to look serious


----------



## Muk (Jul 31, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Actually, I think this is very likely. If he is genuinely concerned for Saiko's life, I can't see him backing down.
> 
> It would offer a cool change in the dynamics of the story, there have just been chapter after chapter about ratings and such for a very long time before Saiko collapsed. That the Bakuman authors want to break that dynamic and mix things up a little bit is pretty understandable.



i think the chief editor will stay firm in his belief and not allow them to publish or not publish his work until april.

he told him he can draw as much as he wants to.

losing 5 manga may hurt him a lot, but there might be a few things he can do even if they boycott


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought there was no chapter this week.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2009)

Great!  Hiramaru on this chapter  and more coming on the next.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 31, 2009)

Why is anyone in the series lacks of common sense except the Chief Editor?

and Saiko, he such a selfish brat...he seriously don't care his parents and girlfriend feeling at all? He think they would joy once he is dead?

and the rest of other mangaka can just fck off. It is about people's life...and none of them actually care about it.

Now I really want Saiko die now just to spite on those mangka's rash action.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 31, 2009)

Chief Editor doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 31, 2009)

I think what we should be focusing on is the fact that Niizuma has enough cash to not only buy himself out of contract, but buy EVERYBODY ELSE out of contract, and is totally willing to do so.

Niizuma "paper stacks" Eiji is in the house.

Also, im surprised that everyone is siding with the chief on this. The fact that the only reason he's doing it is because of Saiko's uncle is kind of bullshit. I'd be pissed as well.

And as Godot said, Niizuma's serious face is amazing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2009)

Man, Saiko's a moron. Everyone is.

Go go Chief! :ho


----------



## Cipher (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't take the idea of the newbies having a boycott seriously.  In real life, if some new mangaka tried that, the chief would just say "okay, have a nice life" and their manga's done.  You'd have to be Oda level or something to pull off a successful boycott.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, but with 5 mangakas boycotting, that's taking a good chunk out of Shonen Jump.  


I'm betting there will be some kind compromise.  Where Saiko would be allowed to draw while in the hosptial and the Editor-in-Chief will revise his April deadline to one that's shorter.

I'm suspecting that the work Saiko does in the hospital will be enough that the manga can resume earlier than April, and at the same time they can concentrate in finishing high school.




Anyhow, I really liked this chapter, Eiji and Hiramaru for the win!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2009)

When does Akatsuki usually release their scans? Sleepfans' are hard to look at.


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Nizuuma will slaughter the whole editorial department with 2 pencils. Hiramaru will dismember and hide corpses. Problem solved. 

And Niizuma will bribe the police


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 31, 2009)

The chief editor's given reasons are idiotic, but his conclusion is the right one nevertheless. I have no idea why they're all acting like Saiko's falling ill is just an unfortunate coincidence. It's not, it's obviously at least partly caused by his overworking, under-eating, and under-sleeping, and if he keeps this up, he'll just fall ill again and be forced to go on _another_ hiatus. He needs to recover, and then adopt a working rhythm that isn't dangerous to his health, even if it means that his art's quality drops a bit until he's out of highschool.

I hope the chief editor deals with the other mangakas' threat with something like, "If you want to stop making manga for Jump, fine, but this won't be a mere hiatus. If you break your contract, you'll never work for Jump again."


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2009)

Haha this is great; Mangaka vs. Editors, I wonder who will win?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 31, 2009)

Why is everyone on the Chiefs side?

While I agree with him, he's taking it too far with this hiatus til April bullshit.
Saiko is also taking it too far, dude just needs to chill. I mean he's taking this "Im still going to draw" to the extreme

I guess im on the editors/shounen group neutral side. The Chief and Saiko are both going to the extreme in opposite ways. Chief is wrong because hes only doing it because of Saiko's uncle; Saiko should be put on hiatus but not like that.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2009)

I say if Mashiro wants to work himself into a coma then let him. It's only then that he will learn his lesson.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 31, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Why is everyone on the Chiefs side?
> 
> While I agree with him, he's taking it too far with this hiatus til April bullshit.
> Saiko is also taking it too far, dude just needs to chill. I mean he's taking this "Im still going to draw" to the extreme
> ...



maybe he isn't look like he care but probably in his deep heart, he probably felt guilty or responsible for the death of Saiko's Uncle.

who knows?


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 31, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> maybe he isn't look like he care but probably in his deep heart, *he probably felt guilty or responsible for the death of Saiko's Uncle.*
> 
> who knows?



That's probably the most likely reason


----------



## The Imp (Jul 31, 2009)

It was a decent chapter. I don't really care for this meeting between mangakas and editors.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 1, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Why is everyone on the Chiefs side?
> 
> While I agree with him, he's taking it too far with this hiatus til April bullshit.
> Saiko is also taking it too far, dude just needs to chill. I mean he's taking this "Im still going to draw" to the extreme
> ...


I say this.

But I'm not complaining about Fukuda stirring shit up. It's more interesting this way.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Aug 1, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> maybe he isn't look like he care but probably in his deep heart, he probably felt guilty or responsible for the death of Saiko's Uncle.
> 
> who knows?



Link removed

The Editor and Chief was the one who told his uncle he was out of Jump. Not only that, but rather than any other editor, tells me that the E&C was probably his editor for his gag superhero manga. I can only imagine the E&C as a bored editor who had dealt with a bunch of people that had no desire for success and killed his interest in editing manga to the point he's looking for other careers. Then meeting of the college aged Kawaguchi Taro who had a deep burning desire to be serialized so he could tell the love of his life, wins the E&C over. They become fast friends and Kawaguchi's desire for success reignites E&C's hot blooded emotions for manga.  The Super Hero gag is a success and they start working on another series...only for it to fail. This happens a few more times. 

Finally, after years of trying, Kawaguchi is kicked out of the club. E&C is given the job. Tears in his eyes, the E&C tells Kawaguchi the news, and is crushed by Kawaguchi's reaction. As Kawaguchi is walking away, E&C, with hot tears in his eyes cries out, "I STILL BELIEVE IN YOU! IF ANYONE CAN OVERCOME THIS, ITS KAWAGUCHI TARO!!!". Five days before his death, Kawaguchi brings in what should be his greatest work. Years of failure, a will to never give up, and a hot blooded outlook on life inspire this last manuscript. When given the okay, Kawaguchi writes not one chapter, but fifty. After finishing the last inking on the last panel, Kawaguchi dies, pen still in his hand. The person to discover him is the E&C.


----------



## firefist (Aug 1, 2009)

even though Saiko seems to be selfish, the boycott thing seems very interessting.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2009)

This strike thing will be over by next chapter .


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm atleast impressed by Saiko's resolution to keep drawing and the will to withstand even Azuki's request. And it's atleast not anoying like a other Ninja's obsession/resolutions towards *Cough*emo sauce *Cough*. So i praise the author for still being able to keep this manga about manga so awsome as it is. 

The boycott is also interesting, i really like where this is heading. It could deliver some good laugh's, so i can't wait for next week's release. I started to read this manga this week but it's damn too addicting


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2009)

Volume 4 cover



Kawaii Azuki pek


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 5, 2009)

oh boy

one of the worst characters gets a volume cover


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2009)

I like Azuki


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> oh boy
> 
> one of the worst characters gets a volume cover


Says you.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2009)

azuki is awesome  pek


----------



## Austeria (Aug 5, 2009)

I've tried being indifferent towards her. It was kinda working.

I can't wait for a Hiramaru cover.  Though that's still long ways off.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2009)

shes probably the main reason why the romance subplot is so unbearable


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2009)

^ I can agree with that actually.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2009)

wheres that one page of her talking about how SHE WILL WAIT FOREVER

ive never gagged at a manga before that chapter


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2009)

Pretty hard ass, eh? 

I liked that scene personally. But that's probably because I'm a romanticist. It was also like the only real romantic interaction they had together up until the last couple chapters.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2009)

i dot care about romance to much but when something was done so obvious and annoyingly lame like that just ugh

i might have mentioned it before but i swear this manga would be so much better without the romance


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2009)

But then, without the romance Mashiro wouldn't be as motivated. I mean, what else can get a hormonal boy going better than the promise of smex after he's done?


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2009)

Saiko needs his motivation

getting it in with his girls is probably his best


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> But then, without the romance Mashiro wouldn't be as motivated. I mean, what else can get a hormonal boy going better than the promise of smex after he's done?


The dream of being a manga artist maybe?

the initial motivation would have to be different but yeah


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2009)

imo without the romance the entire story would have to be rewritten lol. It's actually the basis of pretty much everything.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> imo without the romance the entire story would have to be rewritten lol. It's actually the basis of pretty much everything.



I agree. The romance is the whole purpose of the story without it. seiko doesn't get mashiro to even go for it.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 6, 2009)

I finnally caught up this manga WOOT!!


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> I agree. The romance is the whole purpose of the story without it. seiko doesn't get mashiro to even go for it.



funny thing is, this romance wasn't written by a shojo author, but a shonen author for a more male audience 

i find this style actually interesting. typical romance geared towards female bore me to no end


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

Muk said:


> funny thing is, this romance wasn't written by a shojo author, but a shonen author for a more male audience
> 
> i find this style actually interesting. typical romance geared towards female bore me to no end



Agreed, try to make the drive of this story in another way, the author would have to turn it around making mashiro into a bad student artist who only sees mangka as a way of becoming self sufficient and respectable. 

Imagine him chasing down the smart kid Seiko and begging him to give up his future in respectable business to write manga? It just doesn't work as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL, Mangaka vs Editors 

I'm pretty sure the editors and management would have the edge here regardless of the number of mangaka going on strike.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2009)

LOL at people buying the manga's on hiatus for curiosity .

Didn't like the chapter too much but again Hiramaru makes this worth .

So next chapter 1st anniversary? ...hope this one comes heavy packed with color pages.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

Hiramaru is excellent.

Also, lol @ innocent love.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 7, 2009)

Hiramaru and Niizuma were awesome in this chapter.

I really dont know why, but i love the fact that Eiji is so loaded.


----------



## TalikX (Aug 7, 2009)

This whole conflict is so weird, it could've all been solved if Mashiro just did one chapter every 2 weeks. That way the manga can continue and he can still rest..


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2009)

Eiji's rolling in cash, isnt' he?


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

85 million copies sold?

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2009)

lol Eji has the cash to support all of the mangaka  that's awesome, he should open his own publishing house, and try to take out shonen jump with it 

the 5 boycotting authors should go public on it, why they are boycotting

that would totally put the pressure on the editor in chief 

that's how you do a boycott, not just do it in silence like they are doing it


----------



## Memos (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> 85 million copies sold?
> 
> HOLY SHIT


8.5 million

---

Eiji and Hiramura lighten up every chapter they are in so more of the mangaka page time is fine with  me.

Also, I agree with LG in that the romance storyline is just terrible and brings down the manga, if anything. It has gotten a lot better recently with the two actually having some face-to-face time, but they are still the two least interesting characters in the series. I never liked Saiko and I don't know if I ever will.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got no problem with the romance, its become a lot better since they've gotten a bit more normal.

And yea, Paper Stacks Niizuma owned this chapter. Him and hiramaru.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2009)

Muk said:


> that would totally put the pressure on the editor in chief



Pffffffffffffffffffff...


Like that would work. Chief is brimming with dignity; he is unpressureable.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 7, 2009)

The editor sure seems rock solid in his stance. the romance doesn't bother me that much because lately it is seeming more norma. Also, the premise of it, was ok to me because it was their dream, and dreams always are perfect. Reality is what tarnishes dreams.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2009)

Saiko is still a moron. 

I love the fact that the main character is like the least interesting character in the entire manga and I don't root for him at all. 

Manga should've been about Eiji.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 7, 2009)

Decent chapter.

I hate this Azuki/Saiko crap.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 7, 2009)

Why didnt I choose the Username Eiji back then ?


----------



## The Imp (Aug 7, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Why didnt I choose the Username Eiji back then ?



Why don't you change it to Eiji?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2009)

I love this Azuki/Saiko gold.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 7, 2009)

Good chapter, the guys were good with their word and boycotted Shonen Jump.

But you know, when the editors mentioned that they had to pay for their assistants during the boycott, it occured to me how Shujin and Saiko were going to pay their asisstants during their hiatus?   Sure they got Volume 1 out, but would it be enough of a hit to pay for their assistants for that long haul?  


And damn, Eiji's a frigging millionare.   I know Kishimoto is rolling in it (being in the top 10 taxpayers in Japan), but I wonder what Kubo and Oda are worth?

Oh and how could I forget Hiramaru.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm loving the chaos. 

I actually like the fact that the chief is pretty much rock solid on his decision too.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Aug 8, 2009)

Epic manga about manga is epic. 

Love it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 8, 2009)

I just, since those mangaka are working under SJ, there must have some kind of contract or anything made between them...

so why don't the SJ just sue over those mangaka?


----------



## VASSiLi (Aug 19, 2009)

*Source:* 2ch
*Verification: Confirmed*
*Credits:* Gokuko Tera

*Spoiler*: __ 



ネタバレその１　


・7月4日、病室。港浦、現状のボイコット騒動を止める為に退院後の再開で編集長と根気よく交渉すると説明。
サイコー、今更ながら「悪いのは全部、病気になった僕なのに･･････。」と反省することしきり。
サイコー「(港浦に)･･･新妻さんと福田さんをここへ呼んでもらえますか？」
・ＷＪ編集部。瓶子に説教されている雄二郎と吉田。瓶子「ふざけるな！　出来ているんなら原稿を貰って
来い！」　雄二郎「盗んでても持って来いって言うんですか？」　吉田「殴ってでも原稿を取って来いって
のも古いっすよね。」　瓶子「いいか！次号も4作品原稿を落としたらお前たちクビだぞ！！」　吉田「何かと
言うとクビって言うのも古いっすよね。」何を言われても平成時代の会社員の吉田、どこ吹く風の顔。そこに、
港浦からエイジと福田を連れて来て欲しい旨の連絡を受けた雄二郎、「港浦に呼ばれたのでちょっと出てきます」
部屋を出て行ってしまう雄二郎。瓶子「(吉田に)･･･港浦より俺の方が上だよな？」吉田「はい、役職的には。」
・病室。サイコー「ボイコットをやめて下さい。」　ﾎﾟﾘﾎﾟﾘ頭を掻くエイジ、真面目な顔で話を訊く福田。
サイコー、33号分の原稿を渡して貰うのを引き換え条件に、退院直後の連載再開を編集長と交渉することを説明。
けっこうアッサリ納得するエイジ、「亜城木先生にはベストの状態で描いて欲しいですから。」サイコーの手元の
原稿に興味ありげに覗き込んだり。渋った福田も最後には納得し、「駄目な時は俺が雄二郎の首を絞める！！」
とりあえず、ボイコット組は33号から復帰の流れに。
・平丸の仕事場。吉田「と、いう事だ。平丸くん。」緊張状態から開放された平丸、「よかった･･･読者がラッコを
待っている･･････」と安堵の表情。
ＷＪ編集部。ＣＲＯＷとKIYOSHIの原稿を持って戻ってくる雄二郎。「よくやった！輪転機とめてるぞ！今すぐ
印刷所に持って行け！！」　で、TRAPの再開は？と編集長に訊く港浦。「だから再開は高校卒業してからだ」と
取り付くシマもない佐々木。交渉べたの港浦、「話が違う！？」と嘆くが後の祭り、ボイコット組の原稿だけ
取られた状況に。「どういう交渉をしてきたんだよ？」とツッコむ相田、「同じ事を繰り返さない為には高校卒業
してから再開の方がいいって。」　港浦、佐々木との交渉をサイコーが退院するまでの間を使う長期戦の覚悟を
決める。

　こうして、月日は過ぎて行く。TRAPの2巻は9月発売の予定だったが連載再開以降に延期に。
ＣＲＯＷのアニメ化がWJ36号で発表された。再開されたボイコット組の連載は各自順調、hideout doorだけ
ちょっと苦戦気味の様子。

・ある日の病室。原稿を描き続けているサイコー。シュージン「これで少なくとも退院までは休載かあ。
受験勉強でもするか。」　サイコー『大切なのは、あきらめないこと･･･。そして、努力･････････。』
・ある日の病室。亜豆と二人きりになる幸せな時間も･･･。亜豆「私たち、あまり会話ないよね。」
サイコー「うん。もしかしたら結婚してもこんな感じかも･･･。」「うん。」原稿を描いているサイコーを
見る亜豆。「ごめん」「ううん」「夢を叶える為だから･･･」「わかってる。」
そして、9月15日、退院の日。病院玄関。さっきまで病室にいて先に行ってると言い出て行った亜豆がいない。
「きっと真城と別れるのが寂しくて一人で帰っちゃったんだよ。ミホらしい。」と見吉。亜豆を探さない事に。
港浦が来て、退院の挨拶に編集部へ出かけることに。「病気になったお詫びと、元気になった姿を見せて
おかなきゃ。」　退院後、家より先に編集部へ行くことを母に詫びるサイコー、母はもう諦めた顔。
　
　*　ネタバレその２につづきます

ネタバレその２



・WJ編集部、佐々木編集長のデスク。机の上には大量のTRAPの原稿。佐々木と対峙する港浦とシュージン、
そしてサイコー。サイコーとシュージンが佐々木と会うのは「高校卒業まで休載」発言以来。編集部中の
注目がここに集まってくる。様子をうかがっている服部、雄二郎、吉田、相田らの各担当の面々。
港浦「入院中も休まず1週間に1本きっちり続きを描き上げています！　質も落ちていません、むしろ
よくなっています！　(机の上の原稿を指し)12話分あります。つまり、今からこれを載せてもらっても
もう今年の分はあるって事です！」　佐々木、港浦の表情を伺い。服部「………」　港浦「これを載せて
もらい、高校卒業までの、以降の原稿執筆は2週に1本のペースで上げていっても余裕があります。もちろん、
人気がなければ打ち切り」港浦、サイコーを見て、頷き、「真城くんは完治しています。体重も6キロ増えて
います。何よりも、入院中にこれだけ描けているのがその証拠です！」　佐々木、サイコーを見て、体調と
顔色の様子を伺い、港浦に向き直り、「･･･こんな真似をして、本当にもしもの時はどうするつもりだったん
だ？」　サイコー「僕がみんなが止めるのを勝手にやったんです！！」　シュージン「僕もその提案に乗りま
した！港浦さんに黙って作業を進めていったんです！！」　サイコー、決然とした眼差しで佐々木を見て、
躊躇し、決意を固め、語り出し、「･･･お、おじさん･･････川口たろうは言ってました。」　佐々木、サイコー
の瞳を見つめ。サイコー「連載するまでは、『自惚れ』『努力』『運』･･･。連載を勝ち取ってからは･･････。」
一同、緊張し、編集部中からサイコーが注目され。サイコー「『体力』『精神力』　そして、最後は『根性』。」
佐々木、サイコーを睨み、目線を落とし、眼鏡を直して、そして、一拍置き。　　
佐々木「･･･川口たろうは スポ根の読み過ぎだな。」　
サイコー、真剣に佐々木を見つめ、それを見返す佐々木。
佐々木「わかった。」　
「！」「えっ！！」
佐々木、椅子から立ち上がり、正面の三人に対して、けれど、編集部中に聞こえる大きな声で宣言する。

佐々木「亜城木夢叶、根性の玉稿を有難く頂戴する！　『疑探偵ＴＲＡＰ』を出来る限り早く再開させる！！」

歓喜に沸く編集部、歓声が上がる。港浦「やった！！」　シュージン「よかった！」雄二郎「うわ～～！(喜)」
吉田「(シニカルに)最後は根性って･････････。昭和だよな。」港浦、目線を感じ、見ると、青くなっているのか、
赤くなっているのか、凄い形相で睨んでいる服部の姿が。港浦、慌てて言い訳を、「服部先輩が連載会議で
やった作戦じゃないですか。それを真城くんが･･･」　服部、サイコーとシュージンの方に向き、「真城くん、
高木くん。」　サイ・シュー「はい。」　服部「無茶し過ぎだ･･･！」　サイ・シュー「すいません！」
服部、おもむろにサイコー・シュージンを抱きしめ、目からは伴宙太のような滝の如き涙を流し、号泣。
服部「よくやった･･････。頑張ったな･･････。」　抱きしめられるサイ・シュー、目を合わせパチクリ、口元は
ちょっと苦笑･･････。

・mail　サイコー⇒亜豆へ　「10月3日売り ４４号から巻頭カラーで再スタート！！」
・mail 亜豆⇒サイコーへ　「おめでとう　身体に気をつけてね！　今度 漫画で入院する事になっても
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　お見舞いに行かないから！　自己管理できない人は大嫌い(笑)。」

次回に つづく！！


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this chapter the most since SJ went on its little break. Need translation now


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 19, 2009)

I started reading this manga even before i knew it was by the same artists of Death Note, and i loved it a the first sight i gave it! 
A manga about the world of manga and how two kids decide to make their dreams into reality, struggling over hard work with all their passion, and in the middle of all that going through some crazy life situations.
What's there that can fail?! nothing.
I like it even more for the fact that i'm a bit on their situation, as i love drawing and am also starting to work on a manga i've been dreaming of making for so long but never got the awakening i needed. This manga helped me alot to go forwards with it and i'm sure its a big inspiration to many other fellow artists or people who like the manga world.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## VASSiLi (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks to my friend kewl for translating.



> Well I'm not translating all that, but here's how it ends:
> ・mail　サイコー⇒亜豆へ　「10月3日売り ４４号から巻頭カラーで再スタート！！」
> -Mail Saiko to Azuki "Going on sale 10/3, issue, 44, we're restarting with the opening color!!"
> ・mail 亜豆⇒サイコーへ　「おめでとう　身体に気をつけてね！　今度 漫画で入院する事になっても
> ...


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _atlas translation/babelfish_ 




Spoiler that 1

¥

Sickroom on July 4. 

It explains that it negotiates perseveringly with the editor in chief by the restart after it leaves to stop a boycott riot that port bay and is current hospital. 

The psycho, ..reconsideration.. afresh , saying that "EEEEEE though the bad one is a myself who got sick entire" only doing this year. 

Psycho

"(To the port bay) EEE Can the new wife -san and the Fukuda -san be called here?"

¥

WJ editorial department. 

Preach [sareteiru] [yuuji**] and it is Yoshida in [binko]. 

[Binko]

¢

Do not joke. 

Accept the manuscript if made. 

£

Yoshida "[Ttenomo] [issuyone] ..getting manuscript even if it hits it.. ..old.." [Yuuji**] "Is it stolen and is [temo] ..bringing.. [tte] said?" [Binko]. 

¢

Is it nice?

You when the next number also drops four work manuscript, will unemployed persons. 

£

The blowing face of the wind no matter Yoshida "Saying is ..unemployed person.. ..old.. [issuyone] when a variety of saying" what it is said. 

Male Jiro who goes out of male Jiro who receives report of the effect that it wants you to bring period and Fukuda there from port bay and "The because of that was called in the port bay comes out a little" room. 

[Binko] "(To Yoshida) EEE Is my person [dayona] in the above than the port bay?" Yoshida. 

"Yes, official position. "

¥

Sickroom. 

A serious face and it is Fukuda who asks at the period when psycho "Please stop boycotting" crunching sound head is scratched as for the talk. 

It explains the thing on which it negotiates with the editor in chief of a serial restart immediately after leaving hospital in the substitution condition ..handing over the manuscript of the psycho and the 33rd minute... 

It is interested in the manuscript in "It wants the sub-castle tree sensei to draw in the state of the best" psycho's hand, and indeed look into considerably and at the period consented quickly. 

Temporary "I strangle [yuuji**] when I am This is no good" ..the consent also of Fukuda who hesitated at the end.. To ..boycott class.. flow of the return from the 33rd. 

¥

Office of [hiramaru]. 

Yoshida

¢

The said Like this. 

[Hiramaru] -kun. 

£

The expression of [sareta] of open [hiramaru], "I'm so glad EEE EEEEEE that the reader is waiting for the sea otter", and the relief from the state of tension. 

WJ editorial department. 

[Yuuji**] that returns with manuscript of CROW and KIYOSHI. 

¢

It did properly. 

The rotary press will be stopping it. 

Take it to the print shop right now. 

£

The renewal of [de] and TRAP?

Editor in chief and asking port bay. 

It is Sasaki who doesn't have clinging Shima either , saying that The restart is after it graduates because of "of the high school". 

Cliched port bay for negotiation

¢

The talk is different. 

?

£

To the gotten situation only the manuscript of the that the damage is done and the boycott class though it grieves. 

The negotiation of Aida and the port bay and "So as not to repeat identical Like this, ..person of the restart after it graduates of the high school.. say" Sasaki is decided and the psycho ..[tsukko].. ..facing.. decides the resolution of the long war that uses leaving hospital , saying that "Have you what kind of negotiated?". 

Thus, time passes. 

It will postpone it since it serial restarts though two volumes of TRAP were planses of the sale in September. 

The animation of CROW was announced by WJ36. 

The appearance of the serial of the renewed boycott class of the feeling of fighting hard individual for a moment only going well and hi deout door. 

¥

Sickroom of a certain day. 

Psycho who keeps drawing manuscript. 

[Shu-jin]

¢

The until of leaving hospital is this at least and is a do not carry or a ha. 

Does studying for exam do?

£

Psycho

'The important one is a thing not given up EEE . And, make an effort EEEEEEEEE. '

¥

Sickroom of a certain day. 

The happy time left the sub-grains and 2 of them, too. 

Sub-grains "Do not talk not much ..us.." Psycho. 

¢

Yes. 

The like this feeling possibly even if possibly marrying. 

£

Sub-grains that sees psycho who is drawing "Yes" manuscript. 

"I am sorry", "No"," "Because of the purpose is to realize the dream, and "Understand" Then, the day of leaving hospital on September 15. 

Hospital door. 

It is said that it is in the until sickroom a little while ago and goes previously and there is no sub-grains of which it goes out. 

¢

Separating from a true castle is surely lonely and it has returned alone. 

It is ..[miho].. typical or characteristic of. 

£

With the looking good luck. 

To Like this that doesn't look for the sub-grains. 

The port bay comes, and it to the thing that goes out to the editorial department for the greeting of leaving hospital. 

After it leaves "Neither apology that got sick nor the appearance that became energetic is shown" hospital, the psycho and mother who apologizes to mother for the thing where it goes to editorial departments earlier than houses are faces that have already been given up. 

*

It continues to spoiler that 2. 

Spoiler that 2

¥

The WJ editorial department is editor in chief Sasaki's desk. 

The manuscript of a large amount of TRAP in the desk above. 

Port bay, [shu-jin], and psycho who faces Sasaki. 

After the speech of "High school graduation until do not carry", meeting that the psycho and [shu-jin] are Sasakis :. 

Attention in the editorial department gathers in here. 

Every one of each charge of Hattori who has watched the run of events, [yuuji**], Yoshida, and Aida. 

Port bay

¢

It doesn't take a rest when in hospital, and continuation is drawn tightly and raised by one a week. 

The quality has not fallen, and either it improves instead. 

(The manuscript in the desk above is indicated. )

There are 12 [hanafun]. 

In a word, even if this is put from now, the minute of this year is already [arutte] Like this. 

£

Asking for the expression of the bay of ..Sasaki.. port. 

Hattori "ccc" port bay

¢

This is put, and there is a composure even if a manuscript writing the following until the high school graduating is raised by one pace every two weeks. 

Of course, if it is unpopular, it discontinues it. 

£

The port bay and the psycho are seen, and it nods. 

¢

The true castle -kun cures. 

Weight has increased by six kilos, too. 

Above all, being possible to draw only this when in hospital is that evidence. 

£

"Was the like this imitation done, and the one ..EEE.. intention really supposing that did very?" psycho "Everyone stopped it without permission by the myself" [shu-jin] ..facing to the port bay and repaired...  saw Sasaki and the psycho, and heard the appearance of the physical condition and the complexion

¢

The myself also rid on the that proposal. 

It became silent and work was proceeded to the port bay -san. 

£

It hesitates because Sasaki is seen in a psycho and a resolute look, it confirms one's determination, and Narrator putting out and Sasaki and "..EEE.. ..[tarou] uncle EEEEEE of ..putting.. , Kawaguchi.. [mashita] ..saying.." psycho's eyes are watched. 

Psycho "After 'Self-conceit', 'Effort', and 'Fate' . serial is won, the serialized until is EEEEEE" everyone and it is strained, and the psycho is paid to attention from in the editorial department. 

Psycho "'Physical strength', 'Willpower', and the end are 'Spirit'" It stares at Sasaki and the psycho, the line of vision is dropped, glasses are straightened, and it ..one.. puts it. 

Sasaki "EEE [Tarou] Kawaguchi shall not be reading of the [supo] disposition too much" psycho and Sasaki who seriously watches Sasaki, looks at it, and returns it. 

Sasaki "Understood. "¢!£

"Getting []"

It ..Sasaki.. rises from one's seat, and three of the fronts is declared the however and in the editorial department in the heard big voice. 

Sasaki

¢

[Tama] of sub-[shirokiyumekana] and the spirit is received welcome. 

'[Utagatantei] TRAP' is restarted quickly as much as possible. 

£

The editorial department that explodes in exultation and the shout of joy are the aboves. 

It is blue when port bay "Did" [shu-jin] "I'm so glad" [yuuji**] "Planted (rejoice) --" Yoshida "(Cynically) The spirit was EEEEEEEEE at the end . Showa era [dayona]" port bay and line of vision were felt, and seen or reddens or the appearance of Hattori who was staring by an amazing look : though it did not know. 

The port bay and panicking excuse

¢

Is not the strategy that Senpai Hattori did by a serial conference?

The true castle -kun EEE : it. 

£

Psycho..person..face..truth..castle..-kun..Takagi..-kun..Sai..hiss..yes..unreasonable..pass..Sai..hiss..I'm sorry..slowly..psycho..embrace closely..eye..waterfall..the same as..tears..sink..cry bitterly.

The Sai hiss and eyes from which Hattori "EEEEEE done properly . tried the best EEEEEE" is embraced closely are matched and the mouth smiles wryly blinking with surprise for a moment EEEEEE. 

¥

To mail psycho Ë sub-grains

"Restart by the beginning of a book color from the 44th sales at the 3 days of October. "

¥

To mail sub-grains Ë psycho

¢

Taking care about the Congratulations body right ?. 

Because it doesn't pay a sympathy visit even if it will be hospitalized next time by the manga. 

The person who cannot do self management is hated (laugh). 

£

It will continue next time.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2009)

lol Psycho and the Port Bay, sounds like a novel title

It's really hard to understand babelfish spoilers in a text based manga like this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2009)

Scantlation for Ch.50 is out.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 21, 2009)

Yay! Donwloading commence.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2009)

Why did I have the feeling that editor and chief would eventually reinstate them after some poor attempt at a brave speech involving the words "guts"?


----------



## Memos (Aug 21, 2009)

Because this is a manga about manga which means the cheese is practically overflowing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Because this is a manga about manga which means the cheese is practically overflowing.



Don't forget the hot blooded passion that lives in all mangaka


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2009)

and the gutssss 

oh wait you said that already in a post above >_>;


----------



## Memos (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you mean gutsu, like pantsu, but more powerful.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 21, 2009)

Should've known, the ol "guts" plot.  

Though I was hoping for something more sophisticated, like the Editor saying that the chapters they worked on was enough that they could concentrate more on school all the way to graduation.

And seems the next chapter, we might be seeing the results of the hiatus with the anticipation of the ratings.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

I've started reading it. I love it.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 21, 2009)

Manly tears were shed this chapter.


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2009)

only manly tears could convey this chapters feeling


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

-sigh- I wish I could jump ahead and read it..
But I'm on the second chapter. >__> Lol.
Is it good?


----------



## Memos (Aug 21, 2009)

It's pretty good.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Whee!!


Anyone want to try translating this page?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2009)

All's well that ends well.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 21, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Whee!!
> 
> 
> Anyone want to try translating this page?


I can't read the Kanji but I can read the hiragana/katakana. It's basically a list of SJ comics' rankings in the Bakuman world.

1. Legendary Hero Something (couldn't read the first Kanji)
2. Heart Rincher
3. Large bander
4. Something about "two"
5. Gurasan Hitter (not sure how to translate the first word)
6. Uchikito Camera
7. Best Body (I think)
8. Haittenpepoo
9. Dogamidiron
10. Something about "This world" (probably the manga Mashiro and Shirogi first published)
11. Crow
12. Yellow Hit
13. Can't read it
14. Can't read it
15. Ensheruteisu (not sure how to translate that, if it's supposed to be a word)
16. Kill the Talking Yankee (Not sure about "talking" but "kill" and "yankee" are in there)
17. Way too small and blurry
18. Not sure. I believe it says something about the World and a Field.
19. Can't read anything after "Saki"
20. Something about a Skeleton
21. Trap
22. Kiyoshi Knight
23. Hideout Door
24. Colorful Shikaru
25. Tankutoffu (Might mean "Tank Tough" but that sounds weird)
26. Tarakoun
27. +B
28. Chain Gold
29. Something about a lover. If I could read furigana above the first Kanji I could translate it, since I remember seeing that Kanji combination before, but scans are shitty.

I tried. You get the gist though.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 21, 2009)

This series delivers. Really. 

When it first started out, I had no idea how they were going to make this type of story in this kind of setting even remotely interesting, but as it has progressed over the months, more and more chapters have left me on the edge of my seat. 
Plus the insight you get in both the lives of mangaka and the business itself is valuable indeed. The series either leaves you wanting to become a mangaka or makes you forsake your original idea entirely. ^_^;

The quality of this series has also been incredibly consistent. Except for the filler chapter that was number 38, every single instalment of the series has carried both plot and characters forward, while in the artistic department it has remained one of the most detailed and aesthetically pleasing series out there. 
The fact that they've managed to create believable, original and even highly interesting manga _in_ the story is quite the feat as well.



PhlegmMaster said:


> Anyone want to try translating this page?



Was a bit puzzled by it at first but it eventually made sense. Fortunately, the ones that matter are romanized (except Otters). Still, I was surprised that Trap practically tied with KK and HD.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 21, 2009)

What is Hideout Door doing so close to Trap and Kiyoshi Knight in the rankings?


----------



## akoftroy (Aug 21, 2009)

The ranking page is...you know how manga usually have Popularity Polls to vote for your favorite character? Well, Bakuman is having one but for manga series. So fans can vote for their favorite manga within Bakuman. And the list is in order of appearance, that's why those series(Trap, Kiyoshi, etc) are close together.

Anyway, which would you vote for?!


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 21, 2009)

Azhra said:


> This series delivers. Really.
> 
> When it first started out, I had no idea how they were going to make this type of story in this kind of setting even remotely interesting, but as it has progressed over the months, more and more chapters have left me on the edge of my seat.
> Plus the insight you get in both the lives of mangaka and the business itself is valuable indeed. The series either leaves you wanting to become a mangaka or makes you forsake your original idea entirely. ^_^;
> ...



Couldnt agree more!  Awesome analysis you made and you seem to totally have gotten into the spirit of the manga! 
I'm so wanting to take my dream to be mangaka further and just started trying to take it as serious as all those guys from the series into making it real.
Also i know this has been debated (it must've had) but i would really like to in a special feature release from Bakuma read like one chapter from each of the mangas they make. Trap would be a must see and so would Crow. 
Also, and i know this isnt very concensual, but alot of people discuss and bring arguments to make this manga have an anime, so what are your opinions?!
I must confess that being on manga format gives it alot more value and the right rythm, but i feel kinda curious to how all the things that characterise this whole new type of manga would still exist and be felt on an anime.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Memos (Aug 21, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> Couldnt agree more!  Awesome analysis you made and you seem to totally have gotten into the spirit of the manga!
> I'm so wanting to take my dream to be mangaka further and just started trying to take it as serious as all those guys from the series into making it real.
> *Also i know this has been debated (it must've had) but i would really like to in a special feature release from Bakuma read like one chapter from each of the mangas they make. Trap would be a must see and so would Crow. *
> 
> ...



I would love to see that. Seeing the different art styles would be interesting. I think Otters 11 would be great to read.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 21, 2009)

You know, with them mentioning One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, as well as To Love-Ru, you would think they would also be on that list.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 21, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, with them mentioning One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, as well as To Love-Ru, you would think they would also be on that list.



I didnt get what you said there?!
One Piece, Naruto, Bleach and all that are real mangas that exist, but Crow, Trap and the others are fictional.
What i was intending to say previously was that it could be cool if the authors from Bakuman made some special releases where they featured like a chapter of each of those fictional mangas themselfes created to exist on the series.
Maybe i just really didnt understood you. 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 21, 2009)

No, they exist in the story as well.   Shujin and Saiko referenced these mangas when they were creating Trap.

And let's not forget Hattori is the Editor to One Piece.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 21, 2009)

So Azuki and Mashiro are back to not seeing each other? I'll lol if glasses-chan ends up being actual competition for Azuki because of her stupidity.


----------



## Vish (Aug 21, 2009)

The boycott worked.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> I can't read the Kanji but I can read the hiragana/katakana. It's basically a list of SJ comics' rankings in the Bakuman world.
> 
> 1. Legendary Hero Something (couldn't read the first Kanji)
> 2. Heart Rincher
> ...




Thanks. It's strange that real manga series aren't in there, since Bleach, OP, and others were mentioned in Bakuman.


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 21, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> So Azuki and Mashiro are back to not seeing each other? I'll lol if glasses-chan ends up being actual competition for Azuki because of her stupidity.



Mashiro, the glasses fucker 

I would lol hard


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2009)

Nah, she's probably going to end up like Nina, God forbid though.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2009)

That  would be awesome. Seeing her threaten Azuki with her drawing pen would be lawlz. 



PhlegmMaster said:


> Thanks. It's strange that real manga series aren't in there, since Bleach, OP, and others were mentioned in Bakuman.


That's because Bakuman's current timeline is in 2011 IIRC and Naruto and Bleach, and pretty much every other in series in SJ right now, will be over by that time. Except OP ofc.


----------



## stardust (Aug 22, 2009)

Thought that it was pretty sweet when Hattori got all tearful. I think that I'm content about him not being their editor now. As long as he's there in the sidelines.


----------



## firefist (Aug 23, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> Akatsuki is pretty good
> 
> Pokemon Heart Gold and Pokemon Soul Silver (Confirmed!!)



thx, gonna check'em out later.

____

Soon in september they're going to release Bakuman vol. 1 in germany, hope my local bookstore has it then


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2009)

Akatsuki takes longer to release though.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2009)

Quality usually takes time.


----------



## VASSiLi (Aug 26, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Akatsuki takes longer to release though.



We are late cuz my raw provider is a bit late in these weeks. If u see our first chapters, we beated sleepyfans in QUALITY and in SPEED. Btw here are the spoilers for the cap 51

Lot on intresting articles on women's rights here


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 26, 2009)

Firefist said:


> thx, gonna check'em out later.
> 
> ____
> 
> Soon in september they're going to release Bakuman vol. 1 in germany, hope my local bookstore has it then



Really?! Awesome! I'm guessing since it will be in Germany it will also be released in the rest of Europe! 
I'll buy it as soon as it hits the stores. To me this manga is a must have no matter what! 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 28, 2009)

WTF...i was hoping 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that after the hiatus Trap became even more popular, but now they're in a hard place and with some similar manga gaining terrain over them?! nooooooooo.
And i'm afraid of what Ashirogi are doing  the mail letters are majorly girls and they are thinking of making the manga more to the taste of the letters...so what will that mean?! that Trap will become like a Mystery Shoujo manga or something?! Lets wait and see...




Sayonara
NK


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 28, 2009)

Detective Trap will become a yaoi manga.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL Bakuman finally trying to be real again.


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 28, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Detective Trap will become a yaoi manga.



Detective: Let me investigate your pants! :ho
Girl: OHHHH! NOT THEREEE, Detective-sama!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> Detective: Let me investigate your pants! :ho
> Girl: OHHHH! NOT THEREEE, Detective-sama!



That's not yaoi. 

It's more like...

Detective: Stop...in the name of the law!
Rival: I give up...you can stop poking me with that gun now.
Detective: That's not a gun. 
Rival: Then I'm going to..."resist" arrest.
Detective: This calls for a strip search!


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 28, 2009)

You know, it's funny that "Cheater" is basically like it's name.  It stole Trap's idea from Shujin and Saiko.  

Too bad at the end Eiji said he wasn't going to help, so that means the plot of cancelling one manga isn't going to be thought of again.   Which means our boys are going to have to tough it out and make that plot more interesting.

I think they will end up adding fighting scenes, but not to the point of a battle manga.   Sort of like Lupin, but on the other side of the law.


----------



## Memos (Aug 28, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, it's funny that "Cheater" is basically like it's name.  It stole Trap's idea from Shujin and Saiko.
> 
> Too bad at the end Eiji said he wasn't going to help, so that means the plot of cancelling one manga isn't going to be thought of again.   Which means our boys are going to have to tough it out and make that plot more interesting.
> 
> I think they will end up adding fighting scenes, but not to the point of a battle manga.   Sort of like Lupin, but on the other side of the law.



I still think he'll cancel Trap. It was some heavy foreshadowing and it can't be wasted.


----------



## Cinna (Aug 28, 2009)

I haven't been reading for some time  
I've kind of missed this manga. Should I start again?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2009)

^Yes.  For the love of Shuujin, YES!


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't think Trap is in such a desperate position. It's pretty obvious that their low rank is caused by the presence of another mystery manga in Shonen Jump. All they need to do is rise in popularity just enough to avoid being canceled in the next serialization meeting. Since it hasn't done that well so far, the other mystery manga will probably get canceled, and Trap will get back all the votes it lost from mystery manga fans. If Shujin's idea can achieve that, it should be enough. No need to make Trap into a mediocre battle manga that will alienate their fans.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2009)

I like more the character of ''Cheater'' that monocle looks cool .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 28, 2009)

As opposed to battles, they should just have shoot outs, or martial arts fights or something.

Kinda like the new guy ritchie sherlock lol. Or if all else fails, they should just make a batman manga hahaha.


----------



## Cinna (Aug 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Yes.  For the love of Shuujin, YES!



I think I will


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's not yaoi.
> 
> It's more like...
> 
> ...



fangirls will increase exponentially


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 29, 2009)

Im glad Eiji isnt going to help, thats the way the world is. I mean what can he do to help anyway? Write an authors note on the bottom of his manga and be like: "Read Trap!"? It just makes them look pathetic


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2009)

I think Eiji doesn't want to help because he wants to continue being their rivals just as much as Ashirogi Muto wants to continue being his.  A mutual respect between the mangaka.


----------



## Memos (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with the banana. Eiji has been happiest and most determined when Saiko was doing well. If Eiji were to help in whatever way, that rivalry would be over.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't think it had to do with their rivalry.  I take it at face-value, there was nothing he could do, they are on their own.



Kusuriuri said:


> I still think he'll cancel Trap. It was some heavy foreshadowing and it can't be wasted.



Yep, that's a distinct possibility.   The ending of this latest chapter sure indicates that "all's fair in love and war".    So that means that whatever they do, Trap will regain it's fanbase and knock Crow out of it's perch, thus getting Eiji's ire to cancel it.   (Like we all originally believed when the plot twist was first introduced).



Windwaker said:


> As opposed to battles, they should just have shoot outs, or martial arts fights or something.
> 
> Kinda like the new guy ritchie sherlock lol. Or if all else fails, they should just make a batman manga hahaha.



You know, that's the way I thought they would go, with a partial battle manga.   Heck, Trap's outfit does make you think of a superhero like Batman.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 29, 2009)

While the problems with their manga style beginning to be copied by other mangakas is interesting, I'm still waiting for the drama that will come when glasses-chan makes her move.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2009)

Add romance into Detective Trap. It's obvious that's what the girls would want. They're all about pairing wars. 

Eiji don't care. Good for him.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 29, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Add romance into Detective Trap. It's obvious that's what the girls would want. They're all about pairing wars.
> 
> Eiji don't care. Good for him.



Yeah i agree on that, since tthere are more fangirls reading Trap then its obvious it has to involve more romance and all that, but even so Ashirogi would fail if they lost their original path.
Trap is about mystery and crime, so putting romance in there may very well make the male fans loose some of the edge of it, if it goes deep in the romantic.
As to Eiji, i guess he's just as he's called...a genius! So he knows how things should go and how can he help Ashirogi, and at the moment it's just up to them to take their own manga into a new level. I also agree with the aspect of Eiji atitude being respect for the skills of Ashirogi and therefore the continuity of their rivalry.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## VASSiLi (Sep 2, 2009)

Spoilers for chapter 52.

eggour


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 2, 2009)

Read the first chapter and all i have to say is _simply stunning_! I really wasn't expecting the situations that unfolded between the characters and the way the plot was set up. I have to admit I was a bit skeptical. My thoughts were more along the lines of "How good could a manga about creating manga be"? I thought I was going to get some _Slice Of Life_ story but the pacing and character actions didn't feel like a _Slice Of Life_ at all. There was also some comedy throughout the chapter that i really enjoyed especially the bit about _Death Note_ and the reference to _Dragon Ball_ and _One Piece_. _Bakuman_ is turning out to be quite the unique story. I can't wait too read more.


----------



## Mai♥ (Sep 4, 2009)

Just read the new chapter...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I see Hide-out door is getting cancelled...  but what about Trap?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hehe, seems like the comments here on this page about what to do to please girls were just as misplaced as Saiko and Takagi's suggestions. I guess boys are more important:ho


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2009)

following fangirls suggestion seems to be a bad idea


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 4, 2009)

haha fangirls 

Trap's been failing quite a bit, and Saiko still hasn't learnt his lesson from being a douche in the hospital. Wouldn't surprise me if Trap gets cancelled and they have to come up with a new manga.


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh hell yeah! After just reading the first chapter I know I'm gonna love this manga, this and Full Metal Alchemist are the only mangas on my list right now


----------



## firefist (Sep 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiramaru's a pimp 
but he got pretty badly tricked lol
Nice cliffhanger, wouldnt surprise me much if the other one's Trap.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

It'd be kinda retarded to make them start ALL over again trying to get something serialized. 

Unless they intend for this manga to go on forever.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't think they will get canned but I am not 100% on this. I think the changes they made by bringing back the bomber and adding another detective will start to pay off.

I bet by chapter 50 of Trap they start getting talked to about animes but the sticking point of using Azuki will cause some problems and thats going to be the next obstacle.


----------



## hazashi (Sep 4, 2009)

It will surprise me if they get canceled, but no way they will.

But it could happen something like this, they get canceled, but then the volumes start selling like crazy for some fucking reason and then they'll be brought back. mwahaha


----------



## Keaton (Sep 4, 2009)

Bloody cliffhangers!


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, Nakai just screwed up big time.   It supposed to be Hot Woman > Work, not Work > Hot Woman.  

BTW, I laughed at the "This is Shonen Jump, not a Shoujo".   It's funny because this is said alot in the manga pairing wars.  



But I don't think Trap will be cancelled.   Though the way Hibiki was flipping out, so he's likely the one getting the axe.   That and Trap's Chapter 29 probably would be a last-minute reprieve.


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 4, 2009)

Hiramaru will end up marrying hot supermodel and then working hard to buy her new jewellery and feeding her chihuahua


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2009)

lol otter got put in jail


----------



## Inugami (Sep 4, 2009)

heheh all the opinions of the internet on page 09 remind me of the typical chapter discussion of a new Bleach chapter .


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 4, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Wow, Nakai just screwed up big time.   It supposed to be *Hot Woman > Work*, not *Work < Hot Woman*.
> 
> BTW, I laughed at the "This is Shonen Jump, not a Shoujo".   It's funny because this is said alot in the manga pairing wars.
> 
> ...


These 2 are the same thing. A hot woman being greater than work is the same as work being less than a hot woman.


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 4, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> heheh all the opinions of the internet on page 09 remind me of the typical chapter discussion of a new Bleach chapter .



Popular fan letter to the Kubo:

"Die, you fucking troll."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

Detective Trap will get like #2 for the ch. 29 poll or something and get saved.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2009)

There's that face again on page 13


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 4, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Wow, Nakai just screwed up big time.   It supposed to be Hot Woman > Work, not Work < Hot Woman.



You can lose money chasing woman, but you can`t lose woman chasing money.

Nakai should make his pimp hand strong and slap dat ass


----------



## Akatora (Sep 4, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> Popular fan letter to the Kubo:
> 
> "Die, you fucking troll."




Well at least it show they care ^^'


Let's just hope the end justifies the means, but the series won't ever live up to it's true potential imo. Sadly 



Anyway I'd hope we get to read a chapter of Otter 11


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 4, 2009)

Mider T said:


> There's that face again on page 13



EDIT TIME?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 4, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> These 2 are the same thing. A hot woman being greater than work is the same as work being less than a hot woman.



Uh, fixed.  



Undertaker said:


> You can lose money chasing woman, but you can`t lose woman chasing money.
> 
> Nakai should make his pimp hand strong and slap dat ass



Well, that damn well would've gotten Aoki's attention and probably would've conceded.  

But I don't blame her, they were forcing her to change the story to the point it was no longer hers.   Though Nakai screwed up in thinking "this is my only chance" and not thinking what they were doing to her story.  And in the process he alienates a hot chick that is a successful shoujo mangka.

Not too bright.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 5, 2009)

I knew it! Changing Trap to all that the fans talked about in the letters would just turn it into dispersed rubbish. I'm anxious to see what will happen but still i dont know how Trap keeps failing so much. I mean i get that the author is just trying to show that a manga never gets untouched and that it has to keep battling even when it gets good ratings, and also that many aspects as hiatus and the appearing of a similar manga get it harder, but still Trap is going down so quickly that it really doesnt show Ashirogi to be so good as one would think. i dont know...

P.s. Hiramaru is just awesomely funny!


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 5, 2009)

> Hiramaru will end up marrying hot supermodel and then working hard to buy her new jewellery and feeding her chihuahua


or maybe he will end up marrying sailor moon's author which will finally give him the break he needs to just write 10 chapters a year


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> or maybe he will end up marrying sailor moon's author which will finally give him the break he needs to just write 10 chapters a year



LOL perhaps Hiramaru is based on Togashi .


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 5, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> Popular fan letter to the Kubo:
> 
> "Die, you fucking troll."



Kubo : LOL..Just as planned


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm a bit confused and want someone to explain something to me. I don't know if it's just that I'm reading the chapters to fast and not paying attention. From what I understand _Ashirogi Muto's_ manga is being published in a magazine that isn't _Shounen Jump_. Is there a vast difference in magazine popularity and does getting publication in one mean more publicity that another? I know that some magazine cattier to different age groups and genres. Are they being published in a fairly known magazine?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2009)

It is in Jump.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 5, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It is in Jump.


I'm only on chapter 34. I should have gave that bit of information as well. Anyway I remember back in chapters 8-12 they said somewhere that they were taking there name to a magazine that wasn't Jump to test weather editors would take there work seriously. It was on a whim of there's from my understanding. Then they met the editor _Akira_ and from there got _Detective trap_ into publication. Is that wrong?


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2009)

Are you referring to Akamaru Jump?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Are you referring to Akamaru Jump?



Yes that's what I was trying too refer to. I had just forgotten the name. I'm not keen on how the Jump magazine is broken up. I had assumed _Akamaru_ was a completely different magazine. If anyone can give some brief insight on how mags are broken up that would be great.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2009)

Shonen jump is weekly and akamaru jump is either monthly or quarterly, i forgot.

A quick look on Wiki should clear it up.


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 5, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> or maybe he will end up marrying sailor moon's author which will finally give him the break he needs to just write 10 chapters a year



Well, Hiramaru is pretty weird and upredictable


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll assume that none of _Bakuman's_ volumes have been released in the States or am I mistaken? I check various sources online but I couldn't find anything for purchase. Anyone know a date for when _Bakuman_ will get translated and released officially? It's such a pain that it takes forever for even manga to reach the States. Well _Bakuman_ is relatively new so I can understand why this would take so long. I would just really like to buy this when it's out


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 6, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I'm only on chapter 34. I should have gave that bit of information as well. Anyway I remember back in chapters 8-12 they said somewhere that they were taking there name to a magazine that wasn't Jump to test weather editors would take there work seriously. It was on a whim of there's from my understanding. Then they met the editor _Akira_ and from there got _Detective trap_ into publication. Is that wrong?




Naw they're in regular Shonen Jump bruh.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 6, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Fuck! I read up to the latest chapter, 52, and it ends right where he is announcing which mangas are going to be cut off. >:[


It's the same with me. I just caught up to chapter 52 today. The suspense was killing me. I don't think _Detective Trap_ should get cut at this point. It would be nearly impossible for _Ashirogi_ to catch up to _Eji_ with a new manga series. Even if their new manga became extremely popular. It would take at least 3-8 years for them to catch up to _Eji's_ sales numbers. I don't really know though. It really could go either way.


----------



## firefist (Sep 6, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I'll assume that none of _Bakuman's_ volumes have been released in the States or am I mistaken? I check various sources online but I couldn't find anything for purchase. Anyone know a date for when _Bakuman_ will get translated and released officially? It's such a pain that it takes forever for even manga to reach the States. Well _Bakuman_ is relatively new so I can understand why this would take so long. I would just really like to buy this when it's out





I thought it was already released there, too, since it's released here.


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 7, 2009)

Just read the manga and I didn't understood why they cancelled Hideout Door.
I mean, if it was selling better than all the other newcomers, why cancel it? The weekly rankings are only a measure for the editors to know what is popular, but is through the selling that the popularity is really converted into money. So why does the ranking matter if the manga tomes sells greatly, shouldn't the last be what really matters?


And about TRAP, I guess it is safe. If it gets cancelled, we'll go through a lot of chapters just showing Saiko (damn, was a less charismatic protagonist ever made?) and Shujin going all the way again. It wouldn't make any sense :/


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 7, 2009)

> Just read the manga and I didn't understood why they cancelled Hideout Door.
> I mean, if it was selling better than all the other newcomers, why cancel it? The weekly rankings are only a measure for the editors to know what is popular, but is through the selling that the popularity is really converted into money. So why does the ranking matter if the manga tomes sells greatly, shouldn't the last be what really matters?


the rankings are important because if they keep publishing more volumes they would lose money because they won't sell. their popularity is above average in volume sells but not good enough to justify keeping the series when whatever new series they replace it with ensures a more consistent and/or greater profit just because it's new. the volumes weren't selling like otters 11 or crow after all which would be classified as great.


----------



## Austeria (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm glad Hideout Door got cancelled.

Aoki needs to learn to either suck it up and start catering to the Jump target demographic or pack up her stuff and just go back to shoujo manga. Can't have both and being headstrong in this case isn't necessarily wise. Or she could just go to one of those lesser shonen magazines where she wouldn't get cancelled.

As for Nakai, I really don't give a hood about that pathetic excuse of a man. 

I'm divided as to whether I want Trap getting the axe or not. Truthfully, I don't really care either way since the main reason I read this manga these days is more because of the supporting characters than anything else (Saiko is just so painfully bland and this rut Shujin is stuck in is killing his awesome unpredictability). Give me more Hiramaru and Eiji and I'm good.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 7, 2009)

Austeria said:


> and this rut Shujin is stuck in is killing his awesome unpredictability).



I disagree with everything you wrote except this. Shujin used to be awesome. Now he's... not.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2009)

He's still awesome, he's just letting Saiko have a chance to shine.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't find any of the characters bland at all, Not even in the least. _Mashiro's_ actions while he had gotten sick and was admitted into the hospital were for his age quite manly. His facial expressions showed that he really wanted to push forward and continues drawing manga. At that point I was in awe and full of admiration for what his character had become. He went from being completely uninterested and aloof towards anything too now putting his life on the line in order to keep his dreams alive. At this point he radiates charisma. 

In regards to _Shujin_ I still really like his character but his idea drought has put a dampen on his unpredictable nature. Its taken a slight toll on the cool factor his character projected throughout the entirety of the series. He still remains awesome to me no matter what happens from this point on. It'll be interesting to see what happens to _Trap_. I can't wait for the next chapter >_<.


----------



## akoftroy (Sep 10, 2009)

Newest chapter...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Surprisingly, Trap is canceled! The characters all mope around for a few pages but gain the strength to try hard on a new manga. Saiko is re-energized when he gets an email from Miho saying "I said I'd wait forever but...I'd like to get married before I'm 40!" Sounds like Saiko/Shujin will go to college together. Oh, and Hiramaru is being tricked by his editor again...


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 10, 2009)

akoftroy said:


> Newest chapter...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow. Didn't expect that. Bakuman's writer sure has balls.

I can't say I'm very sorry that Trap is cancelled. In retrospect, the best parts of Bakuman were when Saiko and Shujin were coming up with one idea after another for a popular manga, so the next few chapters should be fun.

Also, this might mean that Hattori will become Ashirogi's editor again, since Miura clearly screwed up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They screwed themselves over by coming back too soon. Don't they learn anything from the HunterxHunter mangaka?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 10, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They screwed themselves over by coming back too soon. Don't they learn anything from the HunterxHunter mangaka?



Lmao. I c what you did thurr!


----------



## Misha (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
THIS CAN'T BE HAPPENING.
CANCELED.
HOT DAMN


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ballsy writers indeed.  I'm glad Trap was cancelled, now the series has less of a chance getting stale too quickly.






Ralphy0103 said:


> I don't find any of the characters bland at all, Not even in the least. _Mashiro's_ actions while he had gotten sick and was admitted into the hospital were for his age quite manly. His facial expressions showed that he really wanted to push forward and continues drawing manga. At that point I was in awe and full of admiration for what his character had become. He went from being completely uninterested and aloof towards anything too now putting his life on the line in order to keep his dreams alive. At this point he radiates charisma.
> 
> In regards to _Shujin_ I still really like his character but his idea drought has put a dampen on his unpredictable nature. Its taken a slight toll on the cool factor his character projected throughout the entirety of the series. He still remains awesome to me no matter what happens from this point on. It'll be interesting to see what happens to _Trap_. I can't wait for the next chapter >_<.



You do realize they aren't 14 anymore?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 10, 2009)

akoftroy said:


> Newest chapter...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone's right, they sure have balls to cancelling Trap.  Wonder if the next one is going to be a Battle Manga or them creating something unique?  

And LOL at what Miho E-Mailed.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 10, 2009)

well the parallel between saiko and his uncle is now done so lets hope that he can now do what his uncle couldn't do and recover from being cancelled before miho labels him a loser and finds some other guy


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



this is where we get the new hero, the one off drawing that hittori(sp?) liked back when they were trying out mainstream battle manga. I hope.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 11, 2009)

akoftroy said:


> Newest chapter...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



that sucks it got canceled they will have to start all over.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope they come up with something better than Trap.

I didnt like it :/


----------



## Inugami (Sep 11, 2009)

Tbh the concept of trap was boring if it was a real life manga I wouldn't read it also the main the character looked like crap....cheater character looks more cool .

btw perhaps for what we can see in this page

Link removed  

the next manga is going to be a gag one.


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2009)

I do want to get married before 40


----------



## stardust (Sep 11, 2009)

It's sad that Trap is ending, but at the same time, I feel like it's a good thing. It shows that this manga isn't all wish fulfillment for those who dream of being a mangaka. It shows the awkward, rather difficult side, too. That you could really be canceled at any given time. I'd have been annoyed if Trap kept doing so well, and got an anime. It would have been boring. Now that it's been canceled, I'm eager to see what happens next.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 11, 2009)

I guess their next work will be "Bakuman" ..a manga about the main character writing a manga about the main character writing a manga that about.."


----------



## Baub (Sep 11, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> It's sad that Trap is ending, but at the same time, I feel like it's a good thing. It shows that this manga isn't all wish fulfillment for those who dream of being a mangaka. It shows the awkward, rather difficult side, too. That you could really be canceled at any given time. I'd have been annoyed if Trap kept doing so well, and got an anime. It would have been boring. Now that it's been canceled, I'm eager to see what happens next.



That is what I like about this manga as well.It shows the perseverance in one trying to obtain their goals and how they handle set backs.Every time I read this manga I get satisfied it feels like I am reading a 22 page or more manga.I guess because of the wordiness and the way the time flows.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 11, 2009)

I would love to see a little more of slice of life scenes on that high school being a ''stupid'' one I expected some bully problems .


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 11, 2009)

I just hope Bakuman doesnt get in trouble in the ratings. I sure love this manga, but i'm worried that the plot starts getting too used up, and repeats the same paths, even if not in the same ways.
But i believe that it will be pretty cool now that they are going to college, since as we know college is a mysterious new world


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't really say I'm surprised seeing as how _Detective Trap_ is now in the stages of cancellation. Once _Ashirogi's_ last four chapters are out it's become apparent that serialization will be terminated. However it's nice to see that the last tankōbon volume will contain the works _Mashiro_ completed while being hospitalized. If anything it will give their series some closure which should go over well with fans of their work. 

Though the termination of _Detective Trap_ was not surprising I'm actually happy that they'll be starting a new manga series. I think this time around is where _Ashirogi_ will give _Eji _a true run for his money and that they will become extremely popular. I'll determine this much seeing as how if this doesn't happen the story won't have progressed much so I think this much is pretty safe to assume. To be honest though I'm not for a gag manga series. _Ashirogi_ skills simply aren't meant to be comedy driven and more than anything I believe _Mashiro's_ work is suited to battle manga while _Takagi's_ writing always exudes a nature of seriousness and maturity.

At this point, though it might be shallow of them to start and shameless for me to admit I firmly believe _Ashirogi_ should take up battle manga as their next project. It's practically the only way to catch up to _Eji_ at the pace he's been going and to pose any sort of threat to his ever growing popularity. At the very least if their new manga is exciting they should see serialization quickly. I really don't want to see _Mashiro_ and _Takagi_ mope around fiddling for new ideas.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 11, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see where the series goes from here.
 Apart from the main story, Bakuman has always emphasized introducing the reader to the mangaka business, detailing everything from name writing to the structure of Jump and questionnaires. All this made it interesting on an additional level, but the only thing, I can think of that remains to be uncovered, is the aspect of the anime adaptation. 
I can imagine their next project being the series' last.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 11, 2009)

It's weird, i really thought trap was cool, but this was my favorite chapter in quite a while.

Glad to see that there wasnt a "moping" period, and instead they bounced back fairly quickly.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone else notice that Mashiro's sitting in the chair the exact same way L does on page 15?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 11, 2009)

With the talk about Gag Mangas at the beginning and the assistants laughing at that one page, makes me wonder if they will end up going in that direction?

Also, with these last 4 chapters and mention of their last Takubon, makes me wonder if there wouldn't be some kind of last minute miracle that gets the editors to reconsider cancelling?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> Anyone else notice that Mashiro's sitting in the chair the exact same way L does on page 15?



He's been doing that ever since they started drawing manga...that's how the author of Bakuman and Death Note sits when he does it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> With the talk about Gag Mangas at the beginning and the assistants laughing at that one page, makes me wonder if they will end up going in that direction?
> 
> Also, with these last 4 chapters and mention of their last Takubon, makes me wonder if there wouldn't be some kind of last minute miracle that gets the editors to reconsider cancelling?



The way that his assistants responded favourably to the more light-hearted elements and the fact that his uncle had made a gag manga makes it seem like that's the route they could go. This whole thing has been a pretty close parallel to Saiko's uncle's career and therefore it would make sense for the story to go the same route but have them succeeding.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> With the talk about Gag Mangas at the beginning and the assistants laughing at that one page, makes me wonder if they will end up going in that direction?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2009)

What was their earlier work? Money and Power?

I'd think they could go with that one.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 11, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What was their earlier work? Money and Power?
> 
> I'd think they could go with that one.



Money and Intelligence. 

I'm pretty sure they still want to do mainstream manga, even if Shujin has no talent for traditional battle manga. That was their original motivation for making a mystery manga.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 11, 2009)

Their original motivation was given by Hattori, who suggested they do something different because everyone was doing battle mangas.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 11, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> Anyone else notice that Mashiro's sitting in the chair the exact same way L does on page 15?



I noticed that, he must like drawing characters like that for some reason.

I also think this new manga is going to be called Bakuman not sure if its going to be battle or some kind of battle hybrid that only they could pull off.


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm looking forward to their next manga idea. And like most here, am hoping for a battle manga that will be a success for them. They are after all rivals with a few of the other manga artist in shounen jump can't afford to let them down. Not to mention, Saiko can't keep his "fiance" waiting for too long.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 11, 2009)

It sucks that they got canceled. It'll be interesting to see what type of manga they do for Jump next, though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, didn't expect Detective Trap to get canceled. It's going to be interesting to see what they do from this point on in regards to their nest title.


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 12, 2009)

They can move on now. That`s good. And college? Drunk parties? 



Oxvial said:


> I would love to see a little more of slice of life scenes on that high school being a ''stupid'' one I expected some bully problems .



Nobody would like to mees with Eji`s friends. The guy has enough money to make a gang


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 12, 2009)

I like how the writers trying to show us how the cancel system works and the artist frustration and nightmare by projecting into Saiko and Shujin.

it is indeed tough to live in the world of mangaka..have to struggling all the way and have to consider a lot of unnecessary factor for their work and future. In fact, I wonder is all those newcomer mangaka actually have a good sleep every night?

and for Kubo Tite actually made it to the top, I guess this guys indeed have all the skills. What the Shounen Jump lacks is Trolling manga...and Kubo saw through it and work through it. This guy is genius.


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I like how the writers trying to show us how the cancel system works and the artist frustration and nightmare by projecting into Saiko and Shujin.
> 
> it is indeed tough to live in the world of mangaka..have to struggling all the way and have to consider a lot of unnecessary factor for their work and future. In fact, I wonder is all those newcomer mangaka actually have a good sleep every night?
> 
> and for Kubo Tite actually made it to the top, I guess this guys indeed have all the skills. What the Shounen Jump lacks is Trolling manga...and Kubo saw through it and work through it. This guy is genius.



he didn't troll the first few 100 chapters and then he starts trolling


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 12, 2009)

> he didn't troll the first few 100 chapters and then he starts trolling



So the key to be a successful mangaka, one must do straight interesting 100 chapters and get the readers hopes up for better arcs only to crush their dreams through the act of trolling...I see it all makes sense. Excellent.


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2009)

and kishi is doing the same


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 12, 2009)

Imagine what Kubo could do if Bleach was canceled and there were only 4 chapters left 

He would blow our heads


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 12, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> Imagine what Kubo could do if Bleach was canceled and there were only 4 chapters left
> 
> He would blow our heads



Aizen's Bankai phrase : Troll, I will Troll it alone ! *manga panel cracking*

Editor : I change my mind, don't cancel Bleach...and if anything, we will put his works at front pages with 30 colour pages for 5 volumes.

Kubo: Thanks for being considerate..


----------



## akoftroy (Sep 17, 2009)

Chap 54 Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saiko and Shujin try to come up with ideas but get nowhere. Miura is feeling a lot of pressure to get a serialization of his own. When they meet, he pushes them in the direction of gag manga and immediately going for serialization(Saiko wants to play it safe and do a short story first). After the meeting, they run into Hatori who refuses to give them any advice that might contradict what Miura is saying but does tell them that it's not a bad thing when you disagree with your editor. Saiko is convinced Miura is leading them down the wrong path and only wants them to go gag because that's what he likes. Shujin calls up Eiji and asks him if he'd want to read a comedy created by Ashirogi Muto and Eiji tells them he wants to read something dark. Chapter ends with Saiko and Shujin deciding they have to fight Miura.  

Best part of the chapter was Shujin not wanting Miyoshi to go to the same college since he'll never be able to talk to any girls. Saiko said she should come with them otherwise everyone will think they are gay.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 17, 2009)

akoftroy said:


> Chap 54 Spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




You just gotta love Eiji.. He knows what the people wants !


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2009)

Eiji is the voice of a generation.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



a dark toned Bakuman?  Hell yes! Kind of hope they mention Berserk or SAO. Though they will probably drop more Death Note references


----------



## Inugami (Sep 17, 2009)

The Manchester United F.C. Thread

I already said it and I'm going to say it again.. I don't like Miura .

Eiji pwned in this chap.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2009)

I really rather have them do a darker story than a more comedic one.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah Takagi is always right


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 17, 2009)

Shujin is getting dumber every chapter, while Saiko is getting smarter.

I'm glad they've finally realized that Miura's an idiot. I hope he gets fired and Hattori becomes their editor again.

And yes, Eiji rocks.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm starting to hate the drawings more and more every chapter. The actual story is still pretty boring. I find myself not caring about anything that is going on.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 17, 2009)

Ooooh. I like this turn of the manga.

Wonder how things will turn out...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 18, 2009)

"It's better to have miyoshi with us, you and me have been together since jr. high. Without her around people might think we're gay."

LOL Saiko

Also, EPIC PHONE CALLS FTW!

I feel a little bad for miura, since i think he's just trying to help...but Takagi doesnt seem that well suited to humor, im looking forward to their "dark" manga.

Could anyone give me an example of a "dark" shonen battle manga?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2009)

Good chapter. About time they realized Miura sucks. They need to try and get Hattori back later.



Windwaker said:


> Could anyone give me an example of a "dark" shonen battle manga?



Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro which was serialized in jump the past 4 years and ended earlier this year. 

Once you get past the initial detective/mystery solving chapters anyway.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 18, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Good chapter. About time they realized Miura sucks. They need to try and get Hattori back later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neuro..Baby killing for the win !


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 18, 2009)

Mura should go die in a ditch. Also, I want a chapter of us getting to actually read _Detective Trap_ and the other mangas produced in _Bakuman_.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 18, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> They probably wouldn't live up to the hype.


I'm torn about wanting more Otter 11 (Since it's the best manga ever ) and not wanting more otter 11, because those few panels were so epic.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 18, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Mura should go die in a ditch. Also, I want a *chapter* of us getting to actually read _Detective Trap_ and the other mangas produced in _Bakuman_.



That would be too much bud..some panels would be okay .

LJ


----------



## migukuni (Sep 18, 2009)

the excitement of bakuman is getting.. too boring... the art is declining too

but somehow im still reading it XD


----------



## perman07 (Sep 18, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Could anyone give me an example of a "dark" shonen battle manga?


Dark shonen is sort of a paradox really. When things get dark, they often get labeled as Seinen instead.

Berserk is thought of as a Seinen, but if it were less dark, I think it might be considered a Shonen. Claymore is considered a shonen, but I think that's just because it is featured in a Shonen magazine. I consider Claymore kind of dark.

I think Psyren fits the label well, a really good manga by the way.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Could you call Death Note a dark Shounen ?


----------



## Felix (Sep 18, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Could you call Death Note a dark Shounen ?



Yes we could. In fact, it was the first thing I remembered when they mentioned a Dark story


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 18, 2009)

This chapter was decent enough. There was at least some level of story progression and insight as to where _Ashirogi Muto_ is heading in terms of their next serialization. There wasn't alot of excitement in this chapter, so in that regard things seem to be winding down. _Takagi_ really needs to bring back unpredictable nature and the cool intellect he's radiated throughout the series.

_Miura_ is really only trying to help. However he's only giving them opinions from his own bias perspective. He's telling them what appeals to him and not conforming his ideas to fit _Takagi's_ writing. His style is primarily composed of serious themes with intellectually stimulating undertones. I feel that _Ashirogi _should try to drop _Miura_ as their editor. He just simply isn't suited to there talents and views. Of course I don't believe _Takagi_ can get something like _Money and Intellegence_ serialized in _Jump_. A battle manga along the lines of _Bleach _and _Naruto _seems feasible enough for him at this point.

_Mashiro_ seems to have picked up on this and justly so. I think in the end he'll have the final say in this since he is of course the artist. It will be interesting to see where things progress from here. At this point I think they should just attempt the classic _Shounen_ formula. However cliche' it is, it might be the only way to get a full proof serialization that will inevitably become popular.


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 18, 2009)

I would prefer dark series too


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 18, 2009)

I think a dark battlish manga incorporated with the main character's life (similar to the way his uncle tied his gag manga and his life together) could bring them back to start.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2009)

Money and Intelligence is on its way back, bitches!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 18, 2009)

I find it funny that they completely ignored the fact that one piece is pretty much a comedy manga and call it serious. Not all the manga at the top are really serious and all of them have had where they had some humor in them. Humor is good for the soul and is good for manga as well.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2009)

The makers of Bakuman don't like Oda, and One Piece isn't that amazing.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 18, 2009)

Dark is good, because at the beginning when they were giving examples of Shonen Heroes, the first thing that really jumped in your mind was light-hearted heroes.  But when you start thinking about a Dark Superhero, the first person that comes to mind would be Batman.

So they should do a manga with an Anti-Hero in the lead.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2009)

Bakuman has to be the best manga as far as speech-bubbles are concerned.  They go exactly in the right place and seem to work with the story for an easy flow and humor.  Just an observation.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> The makers of Bakuman don't like Oda, and One Piece isn't that amazing.



i agree OP is overrated. 


i like the way the story is heading to a dark shonen would be good. gag manga's are okay but are not as deep in story and that is what the guys are good at.


----------



## akoftroy (Sep 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> The makers of Bakuman don't like Oda.



Let's not go spreading stupid rumors...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2009)

It's true though, I'm not even the first in this thread who's said so.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 18, 2009)

I hop they go for the Money and Intelligence vibe.



Mider T said:


> It's true though, I'm not even the first in this thread who's said so.



I've always heard it but I've never seen any proof, just assumptions.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 19, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> I hop they go for the Money and Intelligence vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> *I've always heard it but I've never seen any proof, just assumptions.*



There is no smoke without fire..you know?


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> There is no smoke without fire..you know?



Sometimes there is.

Can someone post proof?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2009)

Here     **


----------



## firefist (Sep 19, 2009)

dark series....doesnt sound that good at first.
I hope they know what they're doing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmmh...I wonder if they're going to go back to their roots and try another Dark manga like Money and Intelligence or go the route of least resistance and try a gag manga?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2009)

Dark manga = Death Note/Code Geass type shit.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 21, 2009)

Did they ever explain what Money and Intelligence was about?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 21, 2009)

Blood Dawn said:


> Did they ever explain what Money and Intelligence was about?



The Sexy New Naughty Pic *Positive Comment* Thread


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 21, 2009)

I see.

With a similar concept and a dash of battle incorporation those two could have a hit.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2009)

NF isn't the only place I've heard it.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

poor editor


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2009)

If they include a "stab people in the brain" villain to Money and Intelligence, these two will have it made.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 23, 2009)

spoiler for the next chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



週刊少年ジャンプ 第44号 バクマン。 第55話 詳細バレです。

亜城木の仕事場。サイコーと見吉、シュージンに教わりながら受験勉強中。
見吉、飽きてきて「なんで日本人なのに英語の勉強しなきゃいけないのよ」
機嫌のよくないシュージン「うるせーな ガキみたいな事言ってねーで続きやれよ！！」
「こわっ！ 最近 高木きげん悪すぎ！」
「ああ。担当にギャグっぽいの書けって言われてアタマにきてるからな」
「味付け程度ならギャグもいいじゃない」「そう！その程度にすべき！やっぱ見吉分かってんな！！」

見吉、シナをつくって「あなたの彼女ですもの♪」そんな発言をスルーして、
シュージン、溜息つきながら「はー　どうすればいいと思う？」とサイコーに。

「･･･どうって？」「港浦さんに言われた通り、コメディを書くかどうか」
「もう一度話し合って自分たちの考えを言うべきだよな」「･･････だよな」


中井の部屋。夕暮れ。郵便受けには新聞が何日分も溜まった状態。
部屋の中は既にアシスタント用の机は撤去され、ガランとして、ＴＶと雑誌数冊が積まれているだけの寂しい状態。中井、携帯の表示、『蒼樹紅(青木優梨子)』をジッと見つめていたが、意を決して蒼樹の携帯に電話をかける。

蒼樹の部屋。ベランダから洗濯物を取り込んでいる蒼樹。そこに携帯が鳴り、
洗濯物をとりあえず足元に置いて携帯を取る蒼樹、着信の表示を見て『･･･中井さん』

「･･･中井です」「こんにちわ」「次の作品、考えてますか？」「いえ、まだ何も･･･」
「･･･僕たちの･･････蒼樹紅と中井巧朗の次の作品、お願いします！」
「！･･････私はもうジャンプでは」「！？」中井、動揺して「ジャンプには書かないって、どういう事ですか･･･」
「少女漫画を自分で描こうと思っています」「そ、そんな もう一度 僕と･･･」 蒼
樹、食い下がる中井にちょっと？となり、

「中井さんの絵はとても素敵で才能があると思います。
私よりその絵を活かしてくれる原作で描くべきだと思います。私の作る話は少年誌向きじゃなかったんです」
「･････････」中井、なおもしつこく「ぼ･･･僕は、蒼樹さんの原作でやりたい」
「なんでそんなに私の原作でって･･････私じゃなくても･･･いえ、私じゃない方がいいと思います。
なぜ私なんですか？」逆に訊かれ戸惑う中井「そ･･･それは･･････」
ここが正念場と想いを告げる「青樹さんが好きだから！！」中井の顔は真っ赤。

ちょっと驚く蒼樹、そんな事を言われるとは毛ほども思っていなかった模様。
「･･･作画する中井さん、漫画家としての中井さんを尊敬しています。でも、
ごめんなさい、男性としては･････････」

真っ白に燃え尽きる中井･･････。携帯を落とし、膝をつきガックリ、orz　
薄暗い部屋の真ん中で膝を抱えてうずくまる･････････。


蒼樹の部屋。直後に部屋の電話が鳴り、また中井からかと警戒、「！今度は家の電話！？」
「週刊少年ジャンプの山久です」「山久･･･？　さん」　山久、相田から担当が替わった事を説明、
マーガレット時代の蒼樹の作品を読んだ上で今度は単独でジャンプでラブコメを描いてくれないかと依頼する。

「ジャンプで恋愛物ですか？」「むしろコメディーではなくストレートで真剣な恋愛物の方が今、他に対抗作品が無くていいでしょう。hideout doorのように蒼樹ワールドを展開してください」
「･････････」「あとは、毎週3カット以上女の子の下着が見える絵を入れてくれたらＯＫです」
「･･･下着！」蒼樹、先ほど取り込んで置いた洗濯物の1番上にある大きなカップのブラに目線が行く。
さっき中井に告られても変わらなかった顔色が今は真っ赤に染まる。
頬を染め動揺したまま、ブラから視線が外れない蒼樹、山久の説明を聞き終わり
「･･･考えてみます」「おお、やったーありがとうございます」


ＷＪ編集部。電話を切った山久、蒼樹は好感触だったと相田に報告。
相田「担当が変わったって言ったって昨日決まったばかりで引継ぎもしてなかっただろう！」
一向に意に介さない山久。相田、港浦に亜城木夢叶の契約書がまだ出ていないぞとせっつく。
港浦「こんな時間で悪いがこれからこれないか？」とシュージンに電話。


神保町駅出口。階段を登って来るサイコーとシュージン、そこに打ち合わせ帰りの高浜とバッタリ。
高浜から、まだ連載を立ち上げた事の無い港浦が焦るあまり、
連載ネームが上手くまとまらない旨の話を聞かされる。ケンイチにもギャグを入れさせようとしていると訊き、
更に港浦に不信感をつのらせる二人。


ＷＪ編集部横の打ち合わせ席。港浦にシリアス物で行きたいと説明するシュージン、
だが、港浦は前回の連載とジャンルを変えるのがセオリーだと反論。全く納得しないふたり。
「僕が間違ってるって言うのか！？」「はい」「はい！」直球なりアクションで更に港浦をイラつかせる。
シュージン、悩んだ末に「に･･･2本書きます！」「シュージン！？」

シリアスとギャグ物の両方書いてそこから判断して欲しいと言う。「連載ネームを2作品、
つまり６話分作るって言うのか？」「はい」
それを更にどちらがいいのか判断するのは港浦だけでなく編集部の他の人にも
読んでもらって決めて欲しいと言うサイコー。

「２種類のネームを持って廻って、どっちがいいですか？なんて聞いてくれって言うのか！？」
キレて遂に怒鳴る港浦。「おいおい、港浦、怒鳴るならロビー行ってやれよ(笑」と他の編集から軽く諌められる港浦。立ち上がりかけた服部、座り直す。
『･･･服部さん、担当じゃないから介入してきてくれないか･･････』
結局、４月の編集会議合わせで、３月頭までに２作品６話分の連載ネームを作り、
どちらを会議に提出するかを港浦に判断してもらう事に。


帰り道。サイコーの言い出した奥の手は、２作品６話分の連載ネームとは別に、
港浦に内緒で次回の月例賞に投稿する事だった。その回の審査員は、新妻エイジ！
「港浦さんより見る目があるだろ？」読みきり、シリアス、ギャグの執筆順を決め、盛り上がってくるふたり。
「３本どれが連載になってもいいか迷うくらいの作品を作ってやろうぜ！「おう！！」




translation

*Spoiler*: __ 



Source: 2ch
Verification: Confirmed
Credits: ---
translated by kewl0210
Shujin is helping Miyoshi study and she's whiny. They talk about how he doesn't think he should be doing a comedy, he says he'll bring it up with Miura later.

Nakai's house. Lots of newspapers have piled up in his mailbox. Stuff's all over the place and he's lonely. He calls Aoki. She was doing laundry or something.
She asks what he thinks about her not writing for Jump anymore, and if she writes in a Shoujo magazine she can draw it herself. She says his drawings were really good, so she thought she should use his. But she wasn't suited for Shonen manga.
He says he wants to work with her. She asks why it is it has to be her. Nakai says it's because he likes her and blushes. She's surprised. But says though she respects him for his drawings not so much "as a man". Nakai goes all white hangs up and kinda... curls into a ball or something.

Aoki gets a phonecall of an editor requesting (Kamakyuu or someone, instead of Aida) for her to do a romantic comedy. Says it could be like a serious romance if it has panty shots and stuff in it. She seems embarrassed, but says she'll think about it.

Miura seems to be trying to get serialization names or something... in general...

In their meeting with him they say they want to do the serious story. In the end they decide they'll write names and 6 chapters for one serious story and one gag story and see which is liked better, and have other editors read them, too. Then they'll present the better one to the April serialization meeting.

On the way home they discuss a secret plan of submitting a third manga to a monthly contest, for which the judge of that month would be Niizuma Eiji. That would be a one shot.
So they decide to do whichever has the best results.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2009)

Nakai...what a pussy

Are you sure there's not mistranslation in the phone call paragraph?


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

poor editor lol


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Nakai...what a pussy
> 
> Are you sure there's not mistranslation in the phone call paragraph?



idk i did not translate it


----------



## hehey (Sep 24, 2009)

Nakai is a pathetic person..... i can never like someone like him.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 25, 2009)

nakai should start doing some push ups instead of making manga. being a mangaka isn't going to make you a sex idol


----------



## migukuni (Sep 25, 2009)

@ blazing idol: right right, i second that


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 25, 2009)

WTF?!

Yujiro?


----------



## Felix (Sep 25, 2009)

scaramanga said:


> WTF?!
> 
> Yujiro?



You didn't know?
He does exist, he just doesn't look like that.

For Hattori, he combined the looks of one guy and the name of another


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 25, 2009)

Shujin is back to his old self at the end of this new chapter and that makes me happy


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Inugami (Sep 25, 2009)

Miura really is the worst editor of the series..


hehe loved how Nakai and Aoki got owned this chap.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 25, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:
			
		

> Shujin is back to his old self at the end of this new chapter and that makes me happy



Agreed. I hope it lasts.





Undertaker said:


>


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 25, 2009)

Poor Nakai 

Brilliant chapter by the way. Brilliant


----------



## The Imp (Sep 25, 2009)

They haven't been able to think of a good story for weeks and now they want to make 3?


----------



## hehey (Sep 25, 2009)

Nakai deserves no sympathy, maybe when he becomes a man..... but not now, hes too pathetic.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 26, 2009)

I like how he gave a minimum number of panty shots needed per chapter for it to be a hit


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I like how he gave a minimum number of panty shots needed per chapter for it to be a hit



More funny that he was giving her total liberty about the plot...just like the only difference between shoujo and shonen are those panty shots.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 26, 2009)

hehey said:


> Nakai deserves no sympathy, maybe when he becomes a man..... but not now, hes too pathetic.



Agreed.  I couldn't believe some people thought what he did in Chapter 38 was something other than emotional blackmail.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

nakai is too fat for her


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 26, 2009)

Well the boys did more than throwing down the gauntlet, they just slapped Miura upside the face with it.



migukuni said:


> nakai is too fat for her



Na, it doesn't have anything to do with Nakai's weight, it's his attitude.   He's acting too damn desperate, and women hate that.

I feel sorry for him, but I also hate his desperation.  It's annoying.

I'm sure this new editor is going to snap him back into it and probably lead to him and Aoki getting together when he protects her from this weasel editor, who obviously wants in her pants.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 26, 2009)

Just read through chapter 55 and thought it was fairly decent. The plot seems 
to be progressing now and it was nice to see _Shujin_ back to his old self. That of course would be the charismatic intellectual that never seizes to amaze and 
whom we all love. There were also some surprises this chapter that were pretty awesome, namely _Ashirogi Muto _attempting to create three _Names_ for serialization.

I'm really starting to get fed up with _Miura _and his character in general. I feel at this point he's just holding the dual tandem back from producing something amazing. It shouldn't be an editors job to narrow mindingly state to an author what genre they want their story to fit in too. The editor should just sit back and do exactly what their meant for and that's editing a story, not helping to create one. Of course idea's are always welcomed, but _Miura_ is just belligerently spouting off his view points. Which at this point just isn't helping. It's only contriving _Ashirogi Muto's_ genius.

Lastly I come to the issue of _Aoki_ and _Nakai_. I was really amused at how the editor over at _Shounen Jump_ wanted to give _Aoki_ a serialization on the condition that there be at least three panty shots or more. For some reason I instantly thought of _To-Love Ru_. Seems Aoki was a little flustered by the comment. It'll be interesting to see what she decides, weather to keep her dignity and work for another magazine, or comply and stoop her writing to the ever prevalent shallow _Ecchi_ genre.

I felt really bad for _Nakai_ though at this point he is getting rather desperate. I understand how he feels but he should give _Aoki _a little space. There relationship is becoming borderline stalker on _Nakai's_ behalf. If he shapes up, I would like to see him work with _Aoki_ in the future. Weather that partnership be toward a _Shounen_ serialization or for publication in another magazine.


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 26, 2009)

Don`t hate Nakai. At least he has confessed his feelings.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2009)

You dont ever say "I love you" to a girl, shes gotta say that stuff first.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> Don`t hate Nakai. At least he has confessed his feelings.



Yeah there's some shonen guys that takes more than 200 chapters to do that feat.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like Aoki Ko has no romance experience so Nakai CHANCE if he doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 26, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Yeah there's some shonen guys that takes more than 200 chapters to do that feat.



200 chapters?, In fact we can consider ourselves lucky if the main character did confess his feeling in the ending..


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 27, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> 200 chapters?, In fact we can consider ourselves lucky if the main character did confess his feeling in the ending..



'SORRY I NEED TO KILL MYSELF TO SAVE THE WORLD'
'THIS IS A COMEDY FIRST AND FOREMOST WE CANT REVEAL THE MAIN CHARACTER'S FEELINGS'
'PIE'


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2009)

Nakai its more badass than Naruto.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Yeah there's some shonen guys that takes more than 200 chapters to do that feat.



Not just guys, girls too.   Look how long it took Hinata to confess to Naruto.  



Mider T said:


> Looks like Aoki Ko has no romance experience so Nakai CHANCE if he doesn't fuck it up.



I'm sure she has romantic experience, judging from what we understand from her previous works.   And Nakai pretty much screwed it up by confessing his love out of desperation, but I agree, he still has a chance to recover.

I have no idea how they are going to do it, the only thing that comes to mind is that he's going to defend her honor against that weasel editor whose obviously take advantage of her.


----------



## Batman (Sep 27, 2009)

Naki will have to get a hit manga and a girlfriend before she gets interested in him like that. Of course I never gave two shits about her anyways. I think she's annoying as hell.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 27, 2009)

Nakai makes my soul hurt with his desperation and I've got this weird feeling that if his next project is rejected he might end up committing suicide or 'over-working' himself.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 27, 2009)

An evil plot twist could be Eiji giving the duo's manga lower points for less competition.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 27, 2009)

recently picked up this series, like yesterday but I have been sick for a a week now or so enough sparetime and nothing to do.

And I must say I got into this series right away.

Although I would have liked it if Detective Trap would have become a anime, it was way to early story-wise for Ashirogi Muto to succeed.

And I actually feel like I want to read Crow and Detective Trap as well

That Colorfusical or whatever crap seems like some shroom-trip shit without much plot


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 27, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> recently picked up this series, like yesterday but I have been sick for a a week now or so enough sparetime and nothing to do.
> 
> And I must say I got into this series right away.
> 
> ...


 
Whats the manga in your sig/ava?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 27, 2009)

I picked this manga up recently on the recomendation of an IRL friend, and I have to say I like it a lot.

The characters are all quite interesting, and of course the tidbits of insight about how the manga industry works are always fascinating.

Anyway, as for the most recent chapter, I found Aoki's rejection of Nakai to be so formal and by the book that it came off as hilarious. 

The three different names being developed should all be interesting to see, too.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 27, 2009)

Blood Dawn said:


> Whats the manga in your sig/ava?


Tegami Bachi or Letter Bee, it's a monthly series, you should check it out


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 27, 2009)

People who don't understand Nakai's feelings = 

I've been there before where you really love someone who's just not worth it in the long run but for whatever short time you like them you think the world of them. No doubt she'll end up being a crack whore and he'll think 'wow, what a bullet I dodged there '. I know I do


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

the author should draw a manga of crow and poor nakai...who here thinks its even possible for them to do 3 stories? realistically it sounds impossible


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 28, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> who here thinks its even possible for them to do 3 stories? realistically it sounds impossible



I didn`t understand how much time do they have? One month?

There are high chances that they end up making 3 average stories.

Speaking about mangaka vs. editor, Eiji drew the Crow instead of manga he was supposed to serialize.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah but I saw Yellow Hit in the ratings as well, maybe Eiji is making both mangas at the same time?


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> I didn`t understand how much time do they have? One month?



a couple of chapters back they had a new year's party on Januray 17th 

Mashiro soon went into the hospital so it should be roughly February, so yea around a month to work on 3 series with no assistance. thats tough


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 30, 2009)

Spoilers are out.


*Spoiler*: _Mangahelper spoilers_ 



Their Gag manga is called "HITMAN 10", their serious manga is called "Ore Futari" (Us Two), and their one-shot is called "future watch". Watch as in, like wristwatch, according to the Kanji.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The one-shot sounds interesting.  I hope it becomes popular enough to warrant it's own series while the gag manga ends up getting cancelled.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The one-shot sounds interesting.  I hope it becomes popular enough to warrant it's own series while the gag manga ends up getting cancelled.



I agree... the one shot sounds more interesting than the other two imo.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

why does the serious manga sounds liek a love manga?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2009)

I guess "futari" implies two like in a relationship.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 2, 2009)

Huh...That means the Two of Me series didn't make it?

Oh man, I starting to hate Miura...He obviously being biased when come to gag manga...It would be sucks if that gag manga got serialized instead of the other one-shot.

At least the other one-shot manga have some interesting premises.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah i didn't get it. did they just threw away the Two of Me one without even giving it a chance?

its pretty retarded Miura doesn't let them make what they want and what they are confident with.


----------



## Darth (Oct 2, 2009)

Another chapter that downplays Miura and strengthens the notion that Hattori is a more compatible editor with Ashirogi Muto.

What's the mangaka playing at?


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 2, 2009)

I guess the moment Hattori become their editor, the series itself is close to end.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 2, 2009)

Future Watch will make it.

This Manga is the story of Ohba and Obata just a little bit different.

Look at this


----------



## Darth (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd rather have had "Two of us" 

It sounded more interesting to be honest.

but hell, detective trap was more interesting than both of them.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't think the gag manga is gonna make it.  Takagi's strength lies in a more mature setting, so I'm putting my money on Future Watch to make it.

Although Two of Us doesn't sound so bad.  

As long as that gag manga doesn't make it I'll be alright.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

I actually thought Hitman10 was the most Shounen-like out of all the series  I don't really like either of the two 'duplicate' stories they came up with though.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I actually thought Hitman10 was the most Shounen-like out of all the series  I don't really like either of the two 'duplicate' stories they came up with though.



Well, the setting that comes with that kind of story screams gag.

For example:  Reborn is about the mafia and it's got hitmen.  It also used to be a straight up gag manga before shifting over to a standard shonen. 

Maybe Hitman10 is a subtle shout-out to how Reborn used to?


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 2, 2009)

I like how Hitman10 looks, but I know Ashirogi are putting more effort in Future Watch, Two of us is also something they don't want, they want the one-shot so they won't screw up another series

But my thoughts are they will end up creating another new series


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 2, 2009)

Bakuman going to be something like Zetman.

mature setting - Check


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm actually disappointed wit the concept of those three mangas....I was expecting something  like eiji would say ''dark''.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm still wondering what "Bakuman" is supposed to mean.  Did they ever explain it?


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2009)

lol mirua getting owned by their hardwork and determination


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 2, 2009)

Chapter 56 turned  out to be a great read, it was interesting to see just what kind of stories _Takagi_ had come up with. Not surprising that _Ashirogi _were able to meet there deadline and complete their three respected names, those of course being _Future Watch_, _Two of Me_, and_ Hitman10_. The story's themselves were very interesting but I can't help but feel that _Future Watch_ and _Two of Me_ are geared more towards a _Seinen_ reading audience and serialization. 



I couldn't help but think _Turn Off The Lights I'm Watching Back To The Future_ 

I really like the story that is_ Future Watch_, if _Takagi_ is able to assimilate intelligent themes and cunning that seem to coincide with time travel. He may very well have a fantastic story. It may very well be that I'm routing for this story the most. Though I can't help but have this feeling of shallow affection towards _Hitman10_. Ive just always been an avid fan of a good gag manga, such as a series like _Gintama_.

If I had to say what type of story I believe would best get a consistent _Shounen_ serialization, I would have to say a series with a charismatic main character, an interesting setting, and a nice array of characters. Once those attributes are established one can assimilate gag related themes into the story as the series progresses. I was hoping to see a story such as this come out of _Ashirogi Muto_, but it seems they are leaning more towards _Sci-Fi_.
*Spoiler*: _Comedic Thoughts_ 



​
The expressions this chapter were hilarious. I couldn't help but grin at some of the jokes thrown in here. I'm really enjoying the comedic aspect and its nice to see a lightening in tension when the situation our young authors are in remains so dire.​



I'm really disliking _Miura's _character at the moment 

He's simply being way too narrow minded at this point in time, too the point where its becoming painfully redundant. At this point I just want him too stop being _Ashirogi Muto's_ editor all together. He merely goes on impulse and his own bias opinionated view point. It's become somewhat of a quarry in regards to the writing spirit our young tandem possesses. He's contriving them out of the story they truly want to commit themselves too. It really is becoming an annoyance.

Though I can see that from _Miura's_ perspective, he firmly believes that he is only trying to help the tandem become successful. However he's only giving them opinions from his own bias perspective. He's telling them what appeals to him and not conforming his ideas to fit _Takagi's_ writing. His style is primarily composed of serious themes with intellectually stimulating undertones. 

I feel that _Ashirogi_ should try to drop _Miura _as their editor. He just simply isn't suited to there talents and views. Of course I don't believe _Takagi _can get something like _Money and Intellegence_ serialized in _Jump_. A battle manga along the lines of _Bleach_ and _Naruto _seems feasible enough for him at this point.
​
It'll be interesting to see what happens from here. At the next meeting it should become apparent as too which Name submitted by _Ashirogi Muto_ will become serialized. If I were to be honest I really don't care much for which series is accepted so long as they can meet their end goal and reach _Eji's _status as a mangaka.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 2, 2009)

So wait... they have to work on Hitman10 while they wait for Future Watch in the meeting?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 2, 2009)

Neither the two series nor the one-shot seem amazing to me. The two sci-fi stories are based on gimmicks, there's nothing there with substance, nothing that screams "This manga is going to be really popular!".


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 2, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> There are high chances that they end up making 3 average stories.



It seems I was right. Those series are not really cool. They are not dark.

At least Hitman10 looks like good shounen manga. It can have a little success.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 2, 2009)

Another good chapter, but...

None of the 3 series they're making atm sound interesting to me, as they hinted is how i see it.

To similar to what can be found in an ocean of similar stories


----------



## Saiko (Oct 2, 2009)

Why not fuse them ? 

The 2 Best Hitmans on the World are Clones..

They both posess the Future Watch and there aim is to be number one Hitman for that they must kill each other !


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just a jk !


----------



## The Imp (Oct 2, 2009)

I liked the first one a bit. The second not so much.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

hitman 10 reminded me of the game no more heroes, idk why.

Only the hitman 10 sounds interesting while the other two is awkward.


----------



## Batman (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope someone shoots Miura in his fat fucking head. An editor shouldn't tell them what to write. He should tell them what not to write, the idiot.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 2, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Why not fuse them ?
> 
> The 2 Best Hitmans on the World are Clones..
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if they merged all three.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 3, 2009)

That's what I was thinking.   When I heared "Hitman 10" and it's plot, I thought "that's the winner!"   Then we learned it was the gag manga they created, and I was like .

So they might likely take Hitman 10 and turn into the Battlemanga, but with some of the comedy they had from the gag.   It could very much end up a story like Black Cat or Cowboy Bebop.

I just hope they don't have that "Two of you", because that was a stupid plot of traveling into the future and meeting yourself?   (How can you talk to yourself in the past if you didn't call yourself in the present?  )


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2009)

^ ''Two of Me''? that one  isn't about time traveling that's ''Future Watch''.... yeah they arent not only boring concepts but they also have boring names xD.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 3, 2009)

It seems like Saiko and Shujin are totally giving up on mainstream manga. Wasn't their ultimate goal to be number 1? They'll never manage that with a gimmicky sci-fi plot. I didn't like Detective Trap much, but at least it gave them a chance of success: there have been extremely popular mystery series in the past.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2009)

Batman said:


> I hope someone shoots Miura in his fat fucking head. An editor shouldn't tell them what to write. He should tell them what not to write, the idiot.



Indeed .


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 3, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> I'm still wondering what "Bakuman" is supposed to mean.  Did they ever explain it?



Something about gambling I believe. May be completely fucking wrong, but I heard it from somewhere.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 3, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Why not fuse them ?
> 
> The 2 Best Hitmans on the World are Clones..
> 
> ...



i was actually thinking of this idea...

hitman10 seems interesting, reminds me of Naked Weapon where all the female's in the island has to kill everyone else and the last one left standing is the "naked weapon" although in the end they're were 3 of them left. and it also reminded me of Kateikyo Hitman Reborn comedy-battle manga

The other two is pretty good but not very jumplike, i vote for hitman10, i think miura has an idea to tone down the gag's in that manga, but if he still goes for all laughs, it wont be any good


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd say Hitman10 can be a good short Manga but not the one to beat Crow.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 3, 2009)

In fact, I think Two of me can be a very interesting fighting or battle of wit manga.

Just imagine the main character himself is a very good fighter and now he have to fight his evil counterpart who know everything about him.

Remind me of the "The One" movie.

as for the battle of wit type, the main character have to find a way to outsmart his other evil self and prevent him to do any evil.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2009)

Best chapter in awhile, Miura really needs to take a chill pill before he has a heart attack or something.  It's not like he's in the best of shape


----------



## perman07 (Oct 4, 2009)

I actually think _Future Watch_ seems like it could be pretty awesome. It could include a lot of freaky plot. Although it can obviously never become Jump's big seller, though none of them can. You need a traditional battle-manga to accomplish that.

Either _Bakuman_ will require a leap of faith in that a series that can never become number 1 becomes number 1, or they settle with not becoming number 1, or they change to a series that isn't any of these.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2009)

Am the only one who lols when they do those faces?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Am the only one who lols when they do those faces?



You are not alone.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 4, 2009)

No I always mimic those faces whenever they do them


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

that face made my day


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mangahelper_ 



The editors including Hattori and Yuujirou have conversation on how talented the protagonist duo are, and debate on what's lacking to their work.

Eiji is at first reluctant at judging the monthly one shots, but when they tell him Ashirogi's work is in it, he jumps at the oppourtunity to read it.
He loves it. He says, the fact that Ashirogi doesn't "project himself" into the protagonist is what makes it interesting.
He picks another one, a manga shown a pile of human corpses, and a big letter "DIE HUMANS!" on it.
The editor says they can't pick that one, it's too grim and dark for Jump. But Eiji says he likes it for the opposite reason of Ashirogi's work. 
The manga artist projects himself heavily into the character. The title of the manga is "Shahon - End of Japan". Author Shisukaryuu (or Shizugaryuu) from Saitama.

The voting was overwhelmingly "Future Watch" by Ashirogi, of course.
Shahon was too dark for Jump to publish, so they settled by giving it the "Niizuma Eiji Award" and a compliment from Eiji.

Meanwhile, Saiko and Shujin check out the manga club in the university.
There they spot a new student who was being praised for his work and cheered on by the club.
It was Ishizawa from Jr. High. The annoying guy who kept criticizing Saiko's work.
He was boasting to the group how he used to hang out with Jump's Ashirogi. 
Apparantly after he was hit by Shujin, he debuted as a manga artist during his Highschool years, 
on a little known magazine called Chara Kira Comics. (His work was a 4-koma manga, 3 page every issue)

HITMAN 10 was been renamed to "TEN".
Name for the serialization is finished. 
Miura is confident this will pass in the serialization conference.

4/17. Serialization conference. "TEN" is being debated.
"This is fun, this can fly well" "But the humor is too pushy"
"With story like this, shouldn't they do more serious ones?"
"If that's the case, we should use Future Watch instead"
"No, Future Watch is too hard to understand for a serialization"
"We could trust Ashirogi's talent to make it work in the serialization though"
"They really are talented, it's even better than TRAP."
"No, that's not true. You're reading it wrong... I think TRAP was better"

etc, etc...

Ashirogi's workplace.
Miura calls Shujin, and tells him the editor in chief has made a unique decision unlike any in the past.
Volume 25, "TEN" one-shot! Vol.26, "Future Watch" one-shot!! Two Jump issues in a row!
"So you're gonna let us try both of them out as one-shots?"
"That's right. It didn't pass for a serialization, but this should be a good news for you two.
The reason why Chief made such a decision, is because he's counting on you two"
"Of course, which ever gets more polls will go to serialization, and you'll make another name for it.
So... we're going to let the readers decide which is best for Ashirogi. Comedy, or Serious!"


----------



## Inugami (Oct 7, 2009)

I liked how Eiji act on that spoiler .


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2009)

chapter should be good


----------



## Muk (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome spoilers

sounds like good development


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 7, 2009)

guess there is no mention of their 3rd manga? That one intrigued me the the most.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 9, 2009)

new chapter is out

Flow - Sign.mp4  (1:23)

its a tie... cant wait for next wk


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2009)

and it will be the reader's choice 

wonder how they'll decide it as authors


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 9, 2009)

Eiji was awesome. Ishizawa is back. Great.


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Eiji was awesome. Ishizawa is back. Great.


Can't believe Ishizawa is back


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 9, 2009)

I totally forgot about Ishizawa 

This was in general a great chapter though, Eiji's half was brilliant and then the latter half where even the other editors pointed out Miura's love of gags was interesting too.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't remember this character Ishizawa >.< but dang, its getting intense. I hope future watch wins


----------



## perman07 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bakuman is awesome! Between the insanity that is Naruto and Bleach, and the over-the-top epicness that is One Piece, it is nice to have something that is just normal, quaint and interresting.

PS! Psyren is cool too, these are the 5 WSJ series I read.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 9, 2009)

About their manga, why don't they just fuse the seriousness and the gag together in the same manga?

A hitmen that going back to future in later arc...


----------



## Inugami (Oct 9, 2009)

Shapon>Future Watch and Ten 

 I have the feeling Shizuka Ryu doesn't care about mainstream and he wanted to draw what he really wants like Ashirogi in the beginning... btw living in the same area like them also having the same age and with the idiot of Ishizawa talking about them I think they gonna meet .


----------



## Akatora (Oct 9, 2009)

Great chapter, future watch look much more interesting now that the art is out

My opinion follow the editors saying they could do even better given time


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 9, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> About their manga, why don't they just fuse the seriousness and the gag together in the same manga?
> 
> A hitmen that going back to future in later arc...



That's what I think they are going to eventually do, especially with both running as a one-shot.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 9, 2009)

Chapter fifty seven made for a fairly entertaining read with alot of plot progression. It's nice to see things related too serialization move along at this point in time. We get a more deeper look into the two names brought in by _Ashirogi Muto_, those being _Hitman10_ and _Future Watch_. I can't really say which one I favor over the other, but I can say that both looked very interesting and the artwork for the two seemed very appealing if nothing else.



I had to agree with _Hattori's_ statement that the titles being brought in by _Ashirogi_ did seem a little superficial and have no genuinity too them. I thought back to _Oda Eiichiro_ and his creation _One Piece_, _Oda_ spent years refining the _One Piece_ story with a variety of concepts, pilots, and shorts before taking the initiative to serialize the title. It gave the series a more genuine outlook from the authors perspective and the readers could completely relate to the drive the story posed as a whole.

Now I'm not saying that _Ashirogi Muto_ should spend years developing a story, but rather that they take the time out to construct something genuine that they absolutely want to get published no matter what. Being halfhearted towards weather one idea fails or not will not produce anything great in the end. As in if _Future Watch _does fail, the tandem will feel disheartened for a while, cut their loses, and focus their attention towards _Hitman10_. I say, if their hearts really not into one or the other, then they should wait and focus on creating a story they really want serialize that balances themes of seriousness, comedy, and appeal.

​
_Eji fangasm_ 

It was great seeing _Eji Niizuma_ this chapter and I enjoyed reading his thoughts on which name's he liked and deemed noteworthy. I had a feeling he would be quite taken with Future Watch from the beginning since _Eji_ has always been a fan of _Takagi's_ writing style for it's intellect and ability to reach above the cliche' _Shounen_ story writing style. I found _Eji's_ score card to be ridiculously hilarious and droll, it really does seem like he never takes anything seriously, which in the end is what really draws me too his character.
*Spoiler*: _Eji's score card_ 



​



It looks like both _Himan10_ and _Future Watch_ will be run in the next two _Shounen Jump_ magazines as One Shots. I take it that this decision is an attempt to attain a consensus on the readers thoughts and which series they feel is the better of the two. It's up in the air right as too which will do better and I can't say for certain which one the readers will ultimately chose. The reading populous do like their gag's time and time again, but perhaps they'll side with something more serious this time around. A great read and I wholeheartedly look forward to the next chapter.
*Spoiler*: _By the way, the art for Future Watch was stunning_ 



​


----------



## Inugami (Oct 9, 2009)

great review again Ralph! but you didn't make mention about Shizuka Ryu I have the feeling he gonna be a new recurrent character ....and if I'm not wrong until now all the mangakas in Bakuman impress a lot of their personality in their mangas so I expect a very twisted personality of the author of Shapon .


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2009)

liked the chapter both mangas have there potential. 10 would be good like they said with less gags. and future watch has great art and the story seems interesting.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 9, 2009)

awesome chapter once again!

Only weird thing for me they didn't mention anything about Two of Us and just totally disregarded it..


----------



## Inugami (Oct 9, 2009)

''Two of me'' was already rejected in favor of Ten....thank Miura about that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2009)

I still think they will end up making Hitman (10) into a serious manga.   And this chapter just makes me more confident they will do that.   Especially how they said how 10's plot has more potential to be expanded upon.

And it looks like their character development needs work too. 



BTW, that was a funny scene with them gawking at the hot cheerleaders.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 9, 2009)

Miura sucks. Saiko should just get his old editor back.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This manga was a hundred times better when Hattori was Ashirogi's editor.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 9, 2009)

I think Hattori never gonna be their editor again he always act like a professional I don't think he gonna stop working with a manga of the magnitude of One Piece  just to help his buddies .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2009)

Saiko should quit being such a twat and just do his best on whatever he's doing. Then again, that's sorta his character's MO...

BTW, of course fans will vote for Hitman. You got a stripper pimp slapping the Hitman on the cover!


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

Hattori led the two to victory (somewhat) though, hattori helped them get serialized and miura had to ruin it for them


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2009)

Miura didn't ruin them. Saiko's liver did.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

that too! but still, miura would've made them into a gag manga anyways


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe Saiko and Shujin can pull their own stunt like how the Negima writer did.

Originally, the editor of Negima want the writer to write another romance and harem manga type which the writer himself don't want to do that since he plan to do a battle manga. 

So, the Negima writer wrote a harem romance manga just like his editor wanted and guess what, the manga itself slowly evolved into a battle manga...and with the recent chapters development, it already become a fully ledged battle manga with harem genre combined.

I would like to say that the Negima writer have completely outplayed his editor and it is too late for his editor to stop his manga direction when he realized that.

Nice move, Ken Amatsu..


----------



## Muk (Oct 10, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Maybe Saiko and Shujin can pull their own stunt like how the Negima writer did.
> 
> Originally, the editor of Negima want the writer to write another romance and harem manga type which the writer himself don't want to do that since he plan to do a battle manga.
> 
> ...



So pull a gack manga into that of a serious manga into one that is ultra dark


----------



## migukuni (Oct 10, 2009)

miura aint that bad if the editorial team actually thought 10 was good


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 10, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Maybe Saiko and Shujin can pull their own stunt like how the Negima writer did.
> 
> Originally, the editor of Negima want the writer to write another romance and harem manga type which the writer himself don't want to do that since he plan to do a battle manga.
> 
> ...



well, its bound to have battle scenes. What kind of manga with magic have no  battle but I get where your going. I do have to admit Ken Amatsu's battle scenes are pretty epic. 

I just remembered the cheerleaders in the chapter...they made me smile


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2009)

I hate Miura. Although I think future watch looks cool, Hitman10 looks like it could be a better version of Reborn if the future arc never happened...

Too bad the gags aka Miura is killing it


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 10, 2009)

Miura is like the 'villian' in this manga, if they still had Hattori it wouldn't have the thrill the manga now they're like 'battling' in the manga make way

I really like how the mangaka does this story in such a refreshing way of telling the story.


And anyone think that Hitman10 is a better title then Ten? 
I don't know, but Hitman10 sounds actually pretty cool


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2009)

they don't want it to sound like Hitman Reborn xD

I dont think Miura its the villain he just think he knows whats better for the duo.

Also I'm starting to think like some slice of life manga we are not going to have some kind of villain...bu I have my hopes with Shizuka Ryu.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2009)

So One-shots can run in Jump?  I learned something today.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2009)

Hitman10 actually can be a decent manga, but the two are actively trying to sabotage it, which is pretty shady in itself. 

Whatever. Eiji is the real hero in this story.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> So One-shots can run in Jump?  I learned something today.



yea, like one piece.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2009)

I wasn't aware Romance Dawn (any of the versions) ran in Jump.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2009)

Eiji is good character he should come out more.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2009)

If the fans pick hitman10 Ashirogi will dread it no doubt. Even worse, Miura will be gloating and keep on forcing them to do gags.

What is hilarious is that current WSJ actually has more comedy/gag series currently than in the past few years.



Mider T said:


> So One-shots can run in Jump?  I learned something today.



Yeah, they regularly run in jump. Often times Weekly Shounen Jump may run a few one shots in between cancellations and new series start ups to fill space in the magazine.

Medaka Box's one-shot ran in WSJ earlier this year in February before it was serialized a few months later.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 11, 2009)

Like people stated, 10 can be a wonderful manga if they incorporate Future Watch in it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2009)

Hoping for Future Watch, but I'm interested in Ten. I love it how no one seems to give a crap about Two of Me.


----------



## Lindsay (Oct 11, 2009)

I love how they come up with awesome ideas for a manga that makes me wish it was actually a manga lol.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 11, 2009)

Lindsay said:


> I love how they come up with awesome ideas for a manga that makes me wish it was actually a manga lol.



yea, tell me about, I wish Crow was actually a manga


----------



## StarFisherX (Oct 11, 2009)

Blood Dawn said:


> Like people stated, 10 can be a wonderful manga if they incorporate Future Watch in it.



Wouldn't they be a bit reminsecent of the current arc of Katekyo Hitman Reborn!?


----------



## Nic (Oct 12, 2009)

Haven't read all of it yet, well haven't caught up to where it's at now, but I have to say it's already one of my all time favorites and I deeply enjoy its detail descriptions.


----------



## 8 (Oct 12, 2009)

just caught up. i love this manga.

but damn, i wish i could actualy read otter 11. freaking bad-ass otters in mafia suits.. "i forgive you as a human, but i can't forgive you as an otter".. otters are made of awesome! omg i want otters 11 right nao!

anyway.. hitman 10 + future watch = mirai nikki. certain characters get the power to see into the future trough their diary. then they have to fight each other until only one is alive.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 13, 2009)

miura is a badass.. i hate him


----------



## akoftroy (Oct 15, 2009)

Chapter 58 Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Trap beat Crow in the "favorite manga fan vote" thingie. We get to see some more art from all the series, including Otter 11.

In the actual story... Basically, Saiko and Shujin spend most of the chapter dissing Ten and Miura's suggestions but they follow him because they, especially Saiko, want Ten to fail. Also, they're going up against Takahama who has his new series starting in the same issue. Miura says that you want to get in the top 10 of the voting but since expectations are high, editorial is looking for Top 5 for Ashirogi. Takahama needs assistants and ends up getting Katou(girl who worked on Trap) and Nakai. Nakai comes in all dirty and depressed but perks up when meeting Katou and asks if he can borrow a razor to shave.(so he'll look presentable) 

Shizuka's window is shown as the sleazy editor walks out the house and mentions how Shizuka's a shut-in with a room full of games and doesn't say a word. Editor says he could only stand 5 minutes in the same room with the guy.

Ten ends up getting tenth place and Miura is depressed. And Takahama's chap 1 only got 6th so he calls Ashirogi to complain about Miura as well. Saiko/Shujin feel bad but are confident that this means that Future Watch will prove them right in this whole mess. Until it only gets 9th...


----------



## Inugami (Oct 15, 2009)

^for that spoiler sounds like next chapter gonna be a interesting one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know it! Shizuka  has a twisted personality .


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 15, 2009)

Ten and Future Watch are going to get cancelled I have a feeling..


----------



## Inugami (Oct 15, 2009)

^Hope they don't make a series of any of them those mangas doesn't appeal me.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 15, 2009)

I actually think if they use the third manga as a battle manga it could be a hit. Whatever happened to it?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 15, 2009)

hmmm...seems like nakai found a new love, hehe.

Next chapter looks really interesting though


----------



## Godot (Oct 16, 2009)

Chapter 58's out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So pretty much, both of them fail


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 16, 2009)

Demon Legend and Angel Days? When did those happen...


----------



## Croagunk (Oct 16, 2009)

If asked if I would enjoy a manga about making manga a year ago I would have laughed.

But goddamn do I love this shit.


----------



## blackbird (Oct 16, 2009)

Ha! Nakai is a real player. Love it. 

Not sure I got the point of the poll thing in the beginning though. It seemed neither realistic nor associated with the story.

Once again I'm amazed how they can chop out a chapter of this graphical caliber in one week. So incredibly detailed art spanning over 22(!) pages of which three are coloured. How is it possible?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^Hope they don't make a series of any of them those mangas doesn't appeal me.



Going to agree with you there, neither ideas appeal to me. Hitman10 might do if it turned into a battle manga rather than gag, but so far they're getting what they deserved.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 16, 2009)

hehehe they just got owned! damn Miura sucks he just want to have goofy jokes on all the mangas .


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 16, 2009)

Glasses-chan is gonna get raped 

I knew that both those series would fail


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 16, 2009)

About to read the latest chapter, but shit, awesome color pages.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 16, 2009)

So they are RL votes but instead of characters was about the mangas.Cant believe Trap won I would give my vote to Otters....But beware! Hiramaru looks like Shizuka has potential to be my new favorite character.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2009)

As an Otter, I can't forgive the results of that poll!


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 16, 2009)

wait wait, the last page reaction, IDK whether theyr happy or disappointed. They got single digit so I'm assuming they're satisfied? 

LOL @ nakai, man he is a man searching for love!


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Oct 16, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> wait wait, the last page reaction, IDK whether theyr happy or disappointed. They got single digit so I'm assuming they're satisfied?
> 
> LOL @ nakai, man he is a man searching for love!



they are dissapointed

They thought it was waaaaaaaaay better then hitman10 but it only won by a tiny margin. also they were expecting it to be at least 5th


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 16, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> wait wait, the last page reaction, IDK whether theyr happy or disappointed. They got single digit so I'm assuming they're satisfied?



They were aiming for at least 5th (and hoping for 1st, I'm sure). This is supposed to be their new series that will allow them to beat Eiji and get an anime so Saiko can finally get laid. 9th is definitely a disappointment.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 16, 2009)

your right, i just reread the chapter. I feel bad for them now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2009)

Serialize 10. Being forced to do a series for years that they don't like seems like a suitable punishment for being arrogant.


----------



## Gene (Oct 16, 2009)

With these results they'll have no choice but to go with Future Ten.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 16, 2009)

Na, I doubt it would be something like "Future Ten".

I still got this feeling they will end up combining both mangas, where Ten ends up being a action / suspence manga.   And probably having comedy as typical stress relief from the action, which is what most mangaka's typically tend to do.



Oxvial said:


> So they are RL votes but instead of characters was about the mangas.Cant believe Trap won I would give my vote to Otters....But beware! Hiramaru looks like Shizuka has potential to be my new favorite character.



No, if you look at the commentaries, especially Kiyoshi's, you can tell they were fake fans. 



Pandaza said:


> LOL @ nakai, man he is a man searching for love!



Can't blame the guy, being in his 30s, overweight, and end up working with hot girls.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> No, if you look at the commentaries, especially Kiyoshi's, you can tell they were fake fans.



I thought that the vote was real and the fan comments were fake.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2009)

So, a manga they were actively trying to sabotage finishes about as well as the manga that they loved and truly poured their heart into.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 17, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> I thought that the vote was real and the fan comments were fake.



Nope.  Take a good look at Kiyoshi's second comment:



> I hate Kiyoshi's mom when she shows up.



How can a person know about Kiyoshi's mother, if there was nothing mentioned in the real world?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 17, 2009)

But in that case if the votes are of the Bakumanverse how  you can have money and intelligence in third?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 17, 2009)

How can we have voting on mangas we never seen in the real world?  

Think of it as a gag on the mangaka's part in reviewing the previous mangas that been mentioned in the series.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 17, 2009)

Still, what the hell is Demon Legend and Angel Days?
Their both by Ashirogi Muto...


----------



## Inugami (Oct 17, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> How can we have voting on mangas we never seen in the real world?
> 
> Think of it as a gag on the mangaka's part in reviewing the previous mangas that been mentioned in the series.



I think they can be real fan votes  for the mangas the characters do instead of votes for  just the characters because a one shot like money and intelligence wouldn't  get on third on the bakuverse.

and why I cant vote for otter? I would give it a vote xD!



Zorokiller said:


> Still, what the hell is Demon Legend and Angel Days?
> Their both by Ashirogi Muto...



If I remember well Angels Day was a one shot of some angel girl  ...Demon Legend was similar to Crow a fantasy battle manga.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 17, 2009)

ok...weird I totally forgot about those, maybe already time for me to reread bakuman...


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

trap's main character looks like ashirogi and main character of intelligence is how ashirogi is going to grow up to look like


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I think they can be real fan votes  for the mangas the characters do instead of votes for  just the characters because a one shot like money and intelligence wouldn't  get on third on the bakuverse.
> 
> and why I cant vote for otter? I would give it a vote xD!



If you want to believe they are real fan votes then fine.  But as I stated, it's not Bakumanverse not Real Life voting, just the mangakas being goofy and making like it is.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 17, 2009)

^Well but were we can see  what exactly are the significance of those pages? 

because you are talking like you are sure about that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 17, 2009)

Simple logic.   

From the comments we know they aren't real readers.   From the goofy comments from below from the characters, and the oddity of the previous mangas getting mentioned (especially Mashiro's works before he became a mangaka), it's not taking place in the Bakuman universe.

So therefore it's a simple gag in showing the mangas that have been mentioned previously in the story.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 17, 2009)

I read in other site that are real life fan votes but that's another person assumption ...I also think the comments are fake but they can also be goofy comments of real people.

until we don't see something official we don't have the real true about that .

I was thinking you to have something official to prove your statement  not  your own personal logic.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm glad they didn't do so good. Maybe ths can be an incentive to pull off something great.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2009)

So Nakai has another chick to stalk now .


----------



## Denizen (Oct 18, 2009)

I love this manga, it's just so brilliant in every way. I hope it lasts as long as it intends to.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 18, 2009)

The writer just don't give Saiko a break, isn't it?

It is funny to see our duo keep struggling in every chapters and those bad things continue haunting them.


----------



## akoftroy (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, as Chikky said above...

Votes=Real
Comments=Possibly real, possibly made-up. And just because they are goofy(mentioning Kiyoshi's mom) doesn't make them automatically fake. There are some clever Jump readers out there who write in with funny stuff.

Nice to see they got close to 7000 votes!


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 19, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I don't know where you're getting this confidence that it's just a gag on the part of the authors. They are real votes, while the comments were probably from real fans who just made them up (because they have no actual basis) or the authors who made them up as well. Popularity polls like these exist and they are often held, but for this manga it is for mangas within the story instead of characters, which makes sense.
> 
> Evidence?  and look at the latest entry (October 14, 2009). It contains the real life rankings of Issue 47 and notice that for Bakuman "Color & Popularity Results" are written in parentheticals. If the votes were fake then this wouldn't have been mentioned. It means that these are _official_ results, and they take the place of the usual character popularity poll.





akoftroy said:


> Yes, as Chikky said above...
> 
> Votes=Real
> Comments=Possibly real, possibly made-up. And just because they are goofy(mentioning Kiyoshi's mom) doesn't make them automatically fake. There are some clever Jump readers out there who write in with funny stuff.
> ...



I'm sorry, but I'm not taking a fansite as a credible source, thank you very much.

I'll say it again, it's just Obha and Obata just goofing around, that's all.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2009)

^you have a credible source?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 19, 2009)

that site shows which manga's placing? for the issue?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 19, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm not taking a fansite as a credible source, thank you very much.
> 
> I'll say it again, it's just Obha and Obata just goofing around, that's all.



  



Source: 

So I suppose the Reborn Character poll results is a gag as well? 



> that site shows which manga's placing? for the issue?



Yep, it does, even past issues 

@akoftroy
Are you the real AK of Troy?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 19, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^you have a credible source?





Pandaza said:


> that site shows which manga's placing? for the issue?



You know what, if you want to get your information second hand then have at it.



chikkychappy said:


> Source:
> 
> So I suppose the Reborn Character poll results is a gag as well?



Alright, so it confirms there was a poll.   Now explain how that person knew about Kiyoshi's mother.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2009)

^Well in one panel of Kiyoshi there's mention of his mother..I think it was a ''funny'' comment of one rl fan.

 I would make something similar in my vote for otters 11.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 19, 2009)

Seems pretty obvious that the voting was real but the comments were fake/jokes, either by the fans or the authors.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 21, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You know what, if you want to get your information second hand then have at it.



What are you getting at? There's nothing so mysterious or complex about the rankings provided in that site. They just write the rankings as they appear in the Jump's Table of Contents that week. The fanbase have several sources so that they can cross-examine for consistency, and usually they have a single source that has proven himself reliable for months/years already (e.g., Heiji-san). A scan of the issue's table of contents is also provided by Thursday to corroborate the rankings posted earlier that week. This system of non-Japanese fans is by no means perfect, but it's only wrong about 2% of the time and it's always corrected anyway. These stuff are reliable and not wrong 50% of the time like you make it appear to be so.



> Alright, so it confirms there was a poll.   Now explain how that person knew about Kiyoshi's mother.



As we kept saying, the comments are obviously made-up. However, we don't know (see? we know the limit of our knowledge. we don't just claim stuff if we don't have any solid basis!) if the authors made it up or if the fans did. In any case, the comments were included to make the whole announcement more interesting, just like how the main characters were commenting about the poll in the sidelines.


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

someone is taking the poll too serious


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> ..



Dude, made your case and you won.  So just let's just drop it, okay?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mangahelper_ 



Shujin and Saiko talk about how they expected to rank higher with FW.
They look at Azuki's reactions for hints, but doesn't get much from them.

Meanwhile at the editorial.
Aida tells Miura BB Kenichi is off to a good start. 
6th place the first week and 8th place the 2nd week, is a good start for a comedy manga.
A serious manga starting at 6th place could end up at the bottom in the 2nd chapter.
And a failure comedy manga tanks from the very start. A comedy manga with a good start gets consistent poll results.... To confirm this, Miura gets on the computer to look at the past poll results from Jump's database.

Meanwhile, Yamahisa is meeting with Aoki on her new manga.
He likes the name, but wants her to redo it in boy's perspective (It was written from a female pov).
He asks her if she's had relationships with men in her past, and she says "some".
He then asks her if she needs inputs from a male's point of view, or if she can handle it herself.
Aoki replies she can do it herself.

But after the meeting, she thinks to herself how she just lied about her past.
She's never dated a guy before, and don't know about male feelings.
She thinks who she can go to get advice on such matters, and the face to come to her mind was Nakai's smile.

Meanwhile, at Takahama's workplace.
Takahama asks Nakai if he still plans to serialize manga for Jump. He says yes, as soon as they find a good writer for him. Nakai seems to have regained his spirit after meeting Katou. Katou hears their conversation, and says she wish she had such talent, she can't even imagine serializing manga herself. She's happy with her job, but is feeling uncertain about her future. When Nakai asks her why, she replies it's because she's about to hit 30 years old, and still no sign of getting married. He asks her if she has a boyfriend, and she says no. Nakai looks happy at reply...

At Hirai's studio, Hirai and Yoshida are chatting. Yoshida likes Aoki. As a matter of fact, he likes Saiko's girlfriend too. He wants a beautiful women like them. As they gossip about women, Hirai asks Yoshida how's the animation offer progressing. Yoshida tells him "I only said it'd be cool if Otto got animated, didn't say anything about an offer", to which Hirai grumbles he's just throwing bones at him.

Miura and Ashirogi are having a meeting.
Shujin brings a name for Future Watch he's been working on, but Miura rejects it.
He tells them he plans to suggest TEN for serialization on the next editorial conference.
Shujin and Saiko yells "WHAT!? That's not what we agreed on! FW was higher in polls!!"
Miura shows them data he collected from the past serialization.
Shujin reads it, and notices that comedy manga that started serialization around 10th place consistently did better than non-comedy manga that also started at rank 10 or so. Saiko still argues that they aren't looking for a manga "that doesn't get canned", they're looking for a successful HIT manga.
But Shujin thinks Miura's suggestion has a point. Shujin is a logical guy who believes in data, and says this is an option he'd consider if Saiko doesn't mind.

But Saiko still doesn't agree, and Miura yells back why he opposes the idea so strongly when even Shujin agrees on it. Saiko retaliates saying "Shujin only said 'yes if Saiko agrees with it' and I don't!"
The argument heats up, and Saiko insists they want to do a serious manga, and that his own art isn't fit for comedy. Miura loses his temper, and tells Saiko that either he needs to change his style to learn how to draw comedy, or Shujin simply needs to find someone else to draw his work. Shujin "excuse me!?" Miura "I said, If he's so against doing it you need to find soemone else to work with!"

Miura telling Shujin to find someone else pisses him off. Shujin "Saiko, let's go. We can't work with this guy anymore". Shujin leaves the restaurant pissed, and Saiko follows him. Miura realizes he lost his temper, and said something he shouldn't have.
Shujin is walking down the street, saying "That DOES it. He seriously pissed me off this time" Saiko "Hey, wait up...."
Miura is seen left in the restaurant, sulking from regret.




Miura needs to die. Though I see where he's coming from.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2009)

Miura isn't an idiot.  He's just a hot-blooded ingrate.  There is a difference.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2009)

Miura is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2009)

Blood Dawn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mangahelper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Aoki's a virgin?  

I knew that guy was going to hit on her, but glad she's finally coming around to thinking about Nakai.   Too bad Nakai's set his targets on another woman.  

And Katou's 29.   

All this time I thought she was college age.  



Miura.  

Bet he will cave in next chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 21, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Yup Katou's  such a Jailbaiter ..I remember when people wanted her to be Saiko new love interest  I knew  she was old but not that old! .


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Age is nothing but a number.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 21, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Age is nothing but a number.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Your rite but on those days Saiko was still minor


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2009)

Just as long as things don't get too heavy:ho


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 22, 2009)

Everyone want Azuki.


----------



## Muk (Oct 22, 2009)

god mirua is such an idiot


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 22, 2009)

man miura is greedy! if he wants a gag manga he should just go draw it himself!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 22, 2009)

Or just find another mangakas that want to drawn gag manga.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Honestly I hope they do neither Future Watch or 10 as both those ideas suck as manga concepts. They need to come up with something better then either 10 or Future Watch.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 22, 2009)

I dunno.

I don't think we've seen the last of Miura...

Future Watch is iffy with me, and the duo is going to have to pull something really big for it to be serialized. For some reason, the Editor in Chief is going to serialize Ten just to spite the duo and encourage them to come up with something big. I just know it!


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 22, 2009)

No, the Editor in Chief wouldn't do that.   Because that would mean that they would be committed in a manga they don't want to do.   

Not to mention it would be screwing someone that worked their heart out in trying to get serialized.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2009)

they need their old editor back


----------



## Inugami (Oct 22, 2009)

^ I don't think Hattori  going to left One Piece for them hes a real professional .perhaps he can have a talk with Miura but he coming back isn't going to happen until Shujin and Saiko release a manga with mainstream on the same level of the big three.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 22, 2009)

well Hattori DID have a quick chat with Miura and the duo when they were arguing. As long as they are FORCED to make a gag manga, they're going to be dragged down because of that.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 22, 2009)

Miura needs to just stop, they wont be sucessfull with a gag manga they are completely against getting it serialised in the first place. I want hattori back as their editor.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not really feeling either Future Watch or Ten.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2009)

When it comes to taking or leaving Miura as their editor one has to ask themselves, what would Eiji do?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> When it comes to taking or leaving Miura as their editor one has to ask themselves, what would Eiji do?



WWED? I am not too sure what he would do but it would be awesome thats for damn sure.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 23, 2009)

Ashirogi shouldn't even have accepted to write three chapters of Ten in the first place.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 23, 2009)

Great chapter, just finished it then. I was thinking that they couldn't really go on with Miura as their editor but didn't think it'd be Ashirogi who forcefully leave him. He just.... doesn't get them.

As for this Aoki subplot, it's been a nice little inclusion with like a page or two devoted to it in every chapter for the last 5 or 6 that've come out, and now it's going somewhere. Nakai's gonna be a ladies man sooner or later


----------



## migukuni (Oct 23, 2009)

im starting to dislike the manga, honestly...
reborn was quoted in this chapter and i dont think the author is a fan of it
and honestly they should talk normally not yell at each other for every little thing


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 23, 2009)

Miura is not an idiot. He is just inexperienced.

As for Aoki, it was obvious that she had relationship problems because she is too cold.

Nakai should hit that Glasses-chan old pussy.



Mider T said:


> When it comes to taking or leaving Miura as their editor one has to ask themselves, what would Eiji do?



He wouldn`t start drama, but draw whatever he likes more, and editor could go fuck himself.



migukuni said:


> they should talk normally not yell at each other for every little thing



It wasn`t a little thing. It`s about their future and principles.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 23, 2009)

yes and yelling doesnt help >.<


----------



## Psyconorikan (Oct 23, 2009)

migukuni said:


> im starting to dislike the manga, honestly...
> reborn was quoted in this chapter and i dont think the author is a fan of it
> and honestly they should talk normally not yell at each other for every little thing



Then don't read it.

Why does it matter if the author is a fan or not? Someone doesn't need to be a fan of something to mention a title. That's stupid.

Little thing? This is their dreams on the line. Think from the character's perspectives. Not yours.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 23, 2009)

yes, but staying calm makes you look at something with a clear mind.

and i dont care if the author likes reborn or not, im starting to dislike reborn a lil bit actually anyways

im starting to dislike this because of the duo has gotten too conceited for me, mehhh... although im not saying they should follow everything miura wants


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 23, 2009)

Ah, the end of the chapter was pretty awesome  Though I feel alittle sorry for Miura, he was just trying to do what's best for Jump. Oh well.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Oct 23, 2009)

migukuni said:


> yes, but staying calm makes you look at something with a clear mind.
> 
> and i dont care if the author likes reborn or not, im starting to dislike reborn a lil bit actually anyways
> 
> im starting to dislike this because of the duo has gotten too conceited for me, mehhh... although im not saying they should follow everything miura wants



Ok. Well all I'm saying there is whether an author likes something or not shouldn't really matter when it comes to mentioning it.

I don't know if it's conceited so much as it is pissed off. I know if I was in the same situation I'd react to Miura in the same way. I'm sure a majority of people would. He's a selfish idiot that thinks he knows it all. Him telling Takagi to "find another artist" was a really shitty thing to say.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 23, 2009)

ok, well i wont be defending miura anyways


----------



## migukuni (Oct 23, 2009)

is that considered spam?


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2009)

Your face is considered spam.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 23, 2009)

Well...why don't that the duo just doing something like a Bleach?

No No..I didn't mean about the sword fighting or anything.

They can put some light humor for certain part and extremely serious moment as well for their manga?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 23, 2009)

Problem Miura wants to have a bunch of jokes also the other fat editor was saying to him that it was the way to go with BB Kenichi so he isn't going to stop .

he just want to have a serialized manga already he really doesn't get them Hattori was more about to let them make something that they can do good and enjoy it  and Miura its  more about make them to do something he thinks its good even if they don't like it.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 23, 2009)

bleach has humor???

Wow, I wish I could insert my fist into Miura's face. But seriously, Miura is just wrong, trying to force them both to do gag and trying to break them up wtf is that bs. They became mangaka artist and have their own rights to draw what they please. Its like saying my dream job is to become a president of a company BUT I'm the guy cleaning his office instead.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 23, 2009)

No to that extreme.. its more like you become the president of a company but not the one you wanted to work.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 23, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> *bleach has humor???*
> 
> Wow, I wish I could insert my fist into Miura's face. But seriously, Miura is just wrong, trying to force them both to do gag and trying to break them up wtf is that bs. They became mangaka artist and have their own rights to draw what they please. Its like saying my dream job is to become a president of a company BUT I'm the guy cleaning his office instead.



Well, it has...unless I am reading the wrong manga for a years.


----------



## seastone (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I can see Miura's point of view more at this chapter. He is genuinely trying to do his best and he did give a lot of effort to back up his point. I can see why he got ticked off at Saiko's stubbornness. However as editor he should be more in control of what he says. He shouldn't have said Saiko should just go even if he did not truly mean it. 

Am I the only one who found comments about " having a long running series is not enough, we want it to be a hit" and "serious is the way for success"  are just excuses for not wanting to do hitman10 rather then arguments against it? To be it sounds more or less "I don't want to do it". At the very least Miura backed my his point with some research. Saiko has not much to back up his own claims other then opinion(and that of Eji). 

Plus I do not think the matter with Miura is resolved because of a bad argument. If anything I think that they will come to a compromise soon enough. 

IMO both sides need to do some thinking. At this point is it more about what is best for the manga or being too stubborn to back down?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 23, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Well I can see Miura's point of view more at this chapter. He is genuinely trying to do his best and he did give a lot of effort to back up his point. I can see why he got ticked off at Saiko's stubbornness. However as editor he should be more in control of what he says. He shouldn't have said Saiko should just go even if he did not truly mean it.




I agree with this. Before Miura mentioned the deal about letting Saiko go, I thought he has mostly redeemed himself in this chapter. His decision on BB Kenichi was right and with regards to Ashirogi, he wasn't completely wrong either since it's not like Future Watch did much better.

If anything, Saiko ticked me off more generally. He just doesn't trust or respect Miura _at all_, whereas Shujin is more open-minded in exploring other ideas. Even when Miura was presenting the data he worked really hard for, all Saiko did was point-out the flaws of Miura's research (e.g., really old data, different age distribution these days, etc.); there's not even a single shred of appreciation. I mean yes they are valid points that must be taken into account, but these nevertheless do not completely invalidate the research done.



> Am I the only one who found comments about " having a long running series is not enough, we want it to be a hit" and "serious is the way for success"  are just excuses for not wanting to do hitman10 rather then arguments against it? To be it sounds more or less "I don't want to do it". At the very least Miura backed my his point with some research. Saiko has not much to back up his own claims other then opinion(and that of Eji).



Hmm... I didn't interpret it that way. I think that it's Saiko's honest view, that doing Ten wouldn't be according to their strengths and goals. But I think he's being too idealistic and close-minded about it.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah those Saiko comments were very childish but still you can't force too much someone to do something he hates ..also Miura even with facts to prove his point until now I still don't see some work of him  who has not  gags on it he need to be more open minded too with him its like if you don't put gags you got canceled.


----------



## seastone (Oct 23, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I agree with this. Before Miura mentioned the deal about letting Saiko go, I thought he has mostly redeemed himself in this chapter. His decision on BB Kenichi was right and with regards to Ashirogi, he wasn't completely wrong either since it's not like Future Watch did much better.



I also that thought that he has mostly redeemed himself in this chapter.



> If anything, Saiko ticked me off more generally. He just doesn't trust or respect Miura _at all_, whereas Shujin is more open-minded in exploring other ideas. Even when Miura was presenting the data he worked really hard for, all Saiko did was point-out the flaws of Miura's research (e.g., really old data, different age distribution these days, etc.); there's not even a single shred of appreciation. I mean yes they are valid points that must be taken into account, but these nevertheless do not completely invalidate the research done.



I agree +rep 



> Hmm... I didn't interpret it that way. I think that it's Saiko's honest view, that doing Ten wouldn't be according to their strengths and goals. But I think he's being too idealistic and close-minded about it.



True that it is his view but in the end it is because of these views that he does not want to to do Ten. I interpret it as that Saiko does not want to do 10 because he does not fit with him. 

Indeed I think that he's being too idealistic and close-minded about it, however to his defense Miura is the same with his gags. 

@Oxvial: I more or less agree with you. Saiko's comments are childish but Miura is too extreme with his insistent on gags.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 23, 2009)

Arg Miura sucks as an editor, they should beg for Hattori to be their editor again.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 23, 2009)

Yea, miura kinda blows....

Still though, lol at the end of the chapter...bromance is serious business.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 23, 2009)

Is anyone else here of the opinion that most "gags" in Shounen Jump series are crap and unfunny anyway?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2009)

Dragonball started as a gag manga. Reborn! started as a gag manga. Kinnikuman started as a gag manga. The list goes on and on.

Miura has a good point...he just presented it in a really horrible way.

Saiko it seems, took the "It's okay to argue with your editor sometimes" advice way too seriously and isn't making it any easier.

Fat otaku artists are apparently made of incredible amounts of geek girl win.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 23, 2009)

never read Reborn but i didnt know it started off with gags, though it was straight battle/storyline etc


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 23, 2009)

Yep, I'm growing more and more convinced they are going to go the serious route with Ten and turn it into something like Black Cat and Reborn, being a serious Battle Manga with humorous moments to offset the tension.

But like the rest of you, I want Hattori back.   Though we know they will end up make up with Mirua, because the tension with him is what's partially driving the story.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2009)

Hattori is busy doing One Piece. He doesn't have time for Saiko's diva attitude when he's dealing with GOD Oda.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 23, 2009)

i smell that nakai is going to be confuse with his love life.

the data is very vital but knowing saiko, data alone won't stop him. Come on, look at when he was hospitalize he still drew trap.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 23, 2009)

Miura best be careful about ragging on Saiko's drawings. I mean, we all saw what happened last time somebody did that.

Miura: Hey Takagi, maybe you should switch artists, mashiro doesn't really fit your sty-
Takagi: FALCON PAWNCH!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Miura best be careful about ragging on Saiko's drawings. I mean, we all saw what happened last time somebody did that.
> 
> Miura: Hey Takagi, maybe you should switch artists, mashiro doesn't really fit your sty-
> Takagi: FALCON PAWNCH!



On the other hand...that dude is currently serialized and they're not. Maybe he was onto something...


----------



## Batman (Oct 23, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA! Suck it Miura!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 23, 2009)

Page 3 has Shuujin making that face again

I can't believe they're already in college, I wonder how long this manga will span?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 23, 2009)

Really good chapter, the fallout finally happened.

I never even thought of Shuujin getting another artist before, and he did the right thing. He's the only one being open to both POVs. 

Saiko and Miura are on diffrent spectrum's about the manga. I think Saiko's reasons about wanting to be serious and only serious is half truth and half bullshit, he just doesnt want to do 10 but at the same time is serious. Miura is finding all the crap he can to support his gags...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 23, 2009)

Glad the whole Miura thing finally came to a boil.

Maybe now we can get past all this arguing over which route Ashirogi should take.

I have to admit, though, I really thought Miura was going to win out in the end, but that one statement completely fucked him over. 

But most importantly, THAT ASSISTANT GIRL IS 30 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Did anyone else see the irony of how Aoki Ko's editor told her not to do a female POV in a shounen then, for what may be the first time, we got her POV (a female's)?  What a text-heavy chapter though.
> Shuujin balanced both Miura and Saiko's options well so I took his side, yet Miura speaks without speaking.  I gotta admit he looked cool (like the Detective) when he stormed out.



We got a lot of female perspective this chapter and not from the girlfriends, it was refreshing and she being nearly 30years old is freakin hawt! Cougar oh yeah! I wonder if she will come back to our duo when they get serialized?

Saiko looked awesome on the last page and Miura knew what he said was dumb the moment it left his mouth. Especially since he doesn't know about their past split.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2009)

Just when Miura was earning back points with me he gets too emotional and blows it all. Despite that, the dude did his job and got the data to back up his opinion. What he needs to do though is not force them into doing gags. A mix of a serious scenes and humorous ones may be possible.

Saiko definitely feels childish for most of this chapter. It basically amounts to "I don't want to do it". Which is understandable but he needs to go about it in a more mature way.

Also fuck yeah Takagi!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2009)

Takagi looked like Light at the end of the chapter


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why Aoki and Nakai get more panels than Azuki.  They're not even worthy rivals or friends.



I hated Nakai in the beginning but seeing the poor guy trying I must admit he gained some of my fandom .

Funny thing Aoki wants to get some help of Nakai about something I'm sure Koogy is an expert xD.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2009)

He looked really pissed off at the end of the chapter .


----------



## Weaver (Oct 24, 2009)

To me, the contrast between Takagi's and Saiko's reactions to Miura's "data plan" was pretty important. It made me think that Saiko is starting to get a bit blinded because of Azuki and their relationship. He is getting impatient, and more and more desperate for them to get a real HIT that will be made into an anime so that he can be together with Azuki finally. It looked to me like Saiko had his judgement clouded by all of this, while Takagi, who doesnt have this kind of burden, was thinking more clearly and rationally, atleast considering what Miura was presenting them, and even finding some merit in it. 

I think this process is just beginning now and the authors might expand on it in the future and make it realy significant, the potential is there.

But then ofcourse Miura had to go way overboard  And that kinda unified our duo again, since due to his outburst Takagi turned completely against Miura as well.


----------



## Ladd (Oct 24, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> But most importantly, THAT ASSISTANT GIRL IS 30 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



YES WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 24, 2009)

Despite that Miura is doing research for the manga popularity but I still think he is being biased. If he really want to convince Saiko, he should have at least do the same research for the serious manga results...and then let Saiko compare both of the results by himself.

But no, his love toward gag manga have blinded his devotion. That is a wrong move.

Well, I am not completely support Saiko for his childish act as well..I am expecting he at least have some composure to handle this situation..Same goes to Miura...he is not trying to help the duo, he is desperate fighting for his own sake. 

Peer Pressure I guess? After all, almost all the editor actually succeed to serialized other mangaka under their guidance.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 25, 2009)

Saiko looks more and more childish and stubborn chapter by chapter
miuria sucks


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2009)

Bubi said:


> Saiko looks more and more childish and stubborn chapter by chapter



Actually it fluctuates.


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 25, 2009)

I´m not liking the current arc of this manga, it just feels like pointless drama tacked on because the author(s) want it to last longer... I mean eventually they will have their "hit" manga and instead of finishing it there, I would rather see what happens to Mashiro and Azuki once they´re married and balancing his life around that etc than this whole noob editor and we-don´t-know-what-direction-to-take wangst that they went through already when they started out in the first place.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 25, 2009)

^I don't think we would have an arc of Azuki and Saiko has a couple perhaps a epilogue but not an arc.


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 25, 2009)

I don´t think so either but I reckon it would be more interesting, after all they don´t know each other very well in the first place.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2009)

You mean flashing ahead in the future from time to time like Nana?


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 25, 2009)

Never read Nana so I wouldn´t know but no I mean like getting on with it, after all a hit manga can last many years so why not?


----------



## OrochiSui (Oct 27, 2009)

yay at last miura (maybe)will go and nakai is just so desperate... 
fat guys are really anoying in this manga


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2009)

I am i the only one who thinks that Saiko was completely justified in what he was saying during the talk with miura?

I totally get that he doesn't want to make a gag manga just because it's safer. I think he truly believes that Takagi is better at writing a serious story. Also, if they went with a gag manga, eventually both of them would lose motivation, since it isn't truly what they want to do.

Its better to take the risk with a serious manga they can really put their all into instead of making a manga tailored for a certain safe audience. It'd be sort of like a band tailoring their music because its statistically more popular.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2009)

You are right but still the responses of Saiko were very childish he and Miura just didn't talk in a serious way.. only Shujin was being a professional there.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 27, 2009)

It's a shame how Saiko and Takagi is still going to be stuck with Miura.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2009)

spoilers?? SHARE!!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> You are right but still the responses of Saiko were very childish he and Miura just didn't talk in a serious way.. only Shujin was being a professional there.



I didn't think they were that childish, although wanting a hit and not settling for a decent long running series could be viewed as naive (even if i don't see it as such).

Also, i think he's totally justified in not wanting to do a gag manga for these reasons:
- most likely not going to be a hit, but rather an average series
- takagi is better at serious
- saiko's art is more suited to serious

Finally, from the start miura was focused on his own success. He didn't care about what saiko and takagi really wanted, and instead tried to pressure them into a safer choice, even if it wasn't what they were best at or what they truly wanted to do.

I think saiko's motivations weren't just based solely around Azuki and his happiness, but also for shuujin. He knows deep down that takagi is better at serious stories, and that there isn't a point in doing a series they aren't fired up about. Even if it became popular, takagi would get tired of doing gags and saiko would get tired of tailoring his drawing style to something that isn't natural to him.

Im sure there are a bunch of mangas out there when you can tell when the writer/artist no longer had passion for his work.

IMO the only childish thing he said was his response to why he should get the final say, but i don't think he really thinks himself the "leader" of ashirogi muto, just an equally crucial part.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree with Saiko but the form he expressed that was very childish it was a bad choice of words.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I agree with Saiko but the form he expressed that was very childish it was a bad choice of words.



Do you mean just the part at the end about the final say? Or overall?

I really don't see how he was being childish when it comes to the whole discussion. Certainly heated, but not to the point of being childish.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2009)

the whole discussion.

also each of Saiko responses was countered by Miura  and every time Shujin agreed with him but still making them do something the whole team don't want isn't a good idea and Shujin know it...worst thing with Miura in the end he was  trying to broke the team just to prove he was right .


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 27, 2009)

i have a feeling the duo is going to come forth with a NEW comedy that leaves them open multiple aspects that can drag the manga (battle, dark, etc.)


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 28, 2009)

Blood Dawn said:


> i have a feeling the duo is going to come forth with a NEW comedy that leaves them open multiple aspects that can drag the manga (battle, dark, etc.)



Thats why I think the comedy manga about the ten hitmen would work the best as they can take it anywhere they want; serious dark world, keep it funny and off the wall, or turn it into a battle manga.

I do hope they work on another manga though as neither one works for me but Ten is starting to warm my loins a little.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 28, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Thats why I think the comedy manga about the ten hitmen would work the best as they can take it anywhere they want; serious dark world, keep it funny and off the wall, or turn it into a battle manga.
> 
> I do hope they work on another manga though as neither one works for me but Ten is starting to warm my loins a little.



Ten is definitely more accessible, but i feel like future watch is more interesting, and has more potential for interesting, original stories.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 28, 2009)

spoilers for the next chapter from MH


*Spoiler*: __ 



As Shujin walks down the street pissed, Saiko catches up to him and tells him he's willing to do TEN. Surprised, Shujin asks him why, and Saiko replies because Ashirogi is two people not just one. If Shujin wants to do it, Saiko is willing. He feels greateful how Shujin always respects Saiko's opinion even when they don't agree. Shujin doesn't want to go back and talk to Miura though, so they decide to wait till tomorrow when they are more cool headed.

Meanwhile, Aoki is pondering on who to ask advice for a male POV. Nakai's view on romance is too biased, and she can't stand Yamahisa, he gives her the creeps. She doesn't want to ask Fukuda out of sheer pride.

Aoki is walking down the campus of Touou University. Boys gossip about her being a Jump mangaka, and Iwase (The intelligent girl who confessed to Shujin years ago) overhears it. She approaches Aoki and greets her, then asks her why she chose the path of manga artist. Iwase recently debuted as a novel writer. Aoki recognizes her pen-name, and even knows Iwase's work that won a newcomer award. Aoki asks her if Iwase is experienced with romance, or she wrote the novel purely from imagination. Iwase replies imagination, and that gives Aoki an idea. Aoki starts to leave, and Iwase asks her answer the first question. Aoki replies, because she loves manga, that's all.

Miura is depressed at the editorial office. He gets up and tells Hattori what happened last night. Hattori asks him if he meant it when he told the duo to break up, and Miura confess he simply lost his temper. Hattori tells Miura that he was in the wrong, and needs to apologize to Ashirogi before it's too late.

As Ashirogi duo ponders on what to do at their studio, a delivery arrives. It's a box full of gag-manga, anywhere from oldies like Dokonjou Gaeru to Sexy Commando, and "How to" books on humor. Every book is filled with Miura's notes. The package must have been sent before the meeting last night. As they comment on the mountain of gag mangas, Miura arrives at the door. He gets down on his knees at the doorstep, and apologizes to the two.

The three have another meeting, and Saiko tells Miura he's willing to do a gag-manga, under one condition. Not work on TEN, but rather make another one-shot from scratch, this time aimed for a much younger audience. They discuss and decide to try out a one-shot in the next seasonal Akamaru Jump. They don't have an idea yet, but they're going to go for the Doraemon, Chibi-Maruko, and Crayon Shin-chan styled gag-manga for children. They chat, and Miura asks why Shujin has hard time writing girls, when he has a girlfriend. Shujin tells him because he's GF is more like a dude.

Later that night, Shujin is hard at work trying to come up with an idea, and how to write the heroine. Next day Shujin is visiting the zoo nearby the university. He comes across Aoki, and they chat. Aoki realizes Shujin might be the perfect candidate to ask for advice. She tells him she doesn't know how to write from a boy's perspective. Shujin is surprised that Aoki is having the same writer's dilema he is currently having. They both agree to help each other out, and give insights.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it looks like Aoki is going to be fleshed out, and if she's anything like the recently reintroduced Iwase then Shuujin's gonna have alot more to worry about than manga:ho



> Shujin tells him because he's GF is more like a dude.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man Shujin is back in pimp mode if this keeps up. Its been a while since he's had the females all over him and its good to see him back in the saddle pimpin the ladies.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 28, 2009)

Loved the twist in the spoiler I didn't expect the things to go like that.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Oct 28, 2009)

Lately, bakuman reminded me of how I absolutely detest modern writting in general, why can't they make deep comedy, my damned god I have read comedy more bloody and sadder than berserk, why can't they do it, it's not hard at all   
I'm really sad that this manga can't go either historymode or even analysis mode, really it's as if the only reason why Jump let death note's author do this, was to have him praise them. I'd pay blood in order to have another _Japan's Manga History_ like in the 1990's

*Spoiler*: __ 



next doraemon akin? I'd like to see them pull this posibility off.

Also people might call me evil, but did I just see Nakai gain a love rival?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like Aoki is going to be fleshed out, and if she's anything like the recently reintroduced Iwase then Shuujin's gonna have alot more to worry about than manga:ho



more fleshed out?... hmm there are 2 ways to interpret that.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 28, 2009)

Didn't I tell you guys they were going to make another gag manga?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 28, 2009)

well Ten was a half-assed work and they were serious with Time Watch and it only won with a little margin.. considering those things they can have a better chance to be popular with comedy if they work seriously with it .

But I would love something Dark like Eiji said ...I don't think Time Watch was  something dark.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow..so in the end, Ten and Future Watch lose? Classic !

If you asking me, Two Of Me actually can be a very dark series if it is done right..Like how the "good me" keep fighting against the "bad me" all over the series and have to find every possibility to outsmart the "bad me" and the thing won't goes well because the "bad me" understand "good me" well as he is part of him which share similar mindset or ability.

and Iwase, she is back...Yeah


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 29, 2009)

So, you think this next one is going to be "the one"?

Just wonder if it's going to start off gag and evolve into a battle manga?


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

iwase? when did she first popu up?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> iwase? when did she first popu up?


she's the girl who was in love with shujin I believe.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

i don't remember her

wait ..... was she the #2 who was soooo high nosy? at the very beginning of the manga?


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> i don't remember her
> 
> wait ..... was she the #2 who was soooo high nosy? at the very beginning of the manga?



The girl that always behind Shujin in the exam score.

She is actually one of my favorite female character. She got style.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> i don't remember her
> 
> wait ..... was she the #2 who was soooo high nosy? at the very beginning of the manga?



She and Miyoshi were the ones chillin in Shujin's house back in the beginning and it was really awkward and hilarious as he had to pick who he was going to go out with.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah i remember now

ohh right she left him, i think i am going to reread the earlier chapters now

too much stuff that i have forgotten about it


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 29, 2009)

I just started to reread after I posted that, especially since it seems like everyone is back in action now


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

ohhh crap i think i know why saiko is against gag manga's

his uncle did gag manga and died from overwork

i so totally forgotten about the beginning, but i can see why saiko might be against it unconsciously


----------



## Inugami (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL at Miura gag manga  obsession ..fuck they really want to do something similar to Doraemon I can't believe it.

I want my dark manga fuck this shit...xD.

at least I'm happy because it looks like the plot gonna focus on Shujin a little more I find him more interesting than Saiko.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 30, 2009)

Did anybody else feel that this chapter is a like a shot at Kishimoto's horrible girl-writing skills this chapter? :rofl

I'm sure it's completely unintentional and coincidental, but it's like the readers read about how guys have trouble writing girls, and Bam! An example Right there! X'D

Such awesome, awesome timing.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 30, 2009)

I didn't see a reference of naruto if there's one plx say what page I would love to lol about that too...but if isn't one I can still see your point.

Shujin at least can put a tomboy in the manga he has a great example .


----------



## Mizura (Oct 30, 2009)

There aren't any references to Naruto, sorry.

But still, yeah, imagine the reaction of the guy who picks up the magazine, reads Bakuman, then Naruto, or the other way around. XD


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 30, 2009)

oh man Shujin is keeping his pimp hand strong. I can really see something developing between the two of them.

Oh please oh please let her and Iwase become close friends then bring in Shujin to just make it extra hilarious


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 30, 2009)

oh my, IDK why but I think shujin and aoki looks great together


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 30, 2009)

a 3some or a love triangle would be cool to make things interesting. i thought she was going to go to saiko though


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh, Shujin


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 30, 2009)

^LOL win, it fits so well with the picture


----------



## Ladd (Oct 30, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> Oh, Shujin



Hahahaha


----------



## Inugami (Oct 30, 2009)

Shujin has the potential to bring a foursome with Iwase there. and lets add he can also talk fluently with Azuki...Fivesome!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2009)

shujin is a pimp. he thinks of his girlfriend as manly and aoki is more feminine to him i guess that is why he choose her over his girlfriend. but there is going to be trouble for him when his girlfriend finds out.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 30, 2009)

was a fine chapter not as good as last week but good.
Wise of them to make conditions 

a manga aimed at kids, hmm... Azuki was told she were not the best at acting right?
maybe she'd do better in this kind of role(unless they make a Disney and have her singing every 10 min)   

in some way i'm disappointed they didn't change editor, but this make both sides look more mature so guess it's fine


finally what do you guys think will be the animal companion?

Perhaps a tiny monkey? A mouse? A Bird? or or a Goldfish XD


----------



## Inugami (Oct 30, 2009)

I vote for a badass dog like you Akatora.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2009)

i vote for a cool and funny monkey like the one on speed racer.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 30, 2009)

Really, gags and animals? I'm kind of disappointed..

On another note, go Shujin


----------



## Akatora (Oct 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I vote for a badass dog like you Akatora.



Oh yeah I forgot GNG was rated "E" here (granted 1? hour out of 8? hours were removed)

would be nice with Kai ken indeed


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 30, 2009)

I see my pimp is pimping in my Bakuman once again


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh, I smell a possible female misunderstanding in the near future.  

But I'm surprised they are settled on a gag manga.  Just doesn't feel like it's going to be their big success they wanted.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2009)

Good thing I didn't read the raw, or the last pages would've been super-misleading.  And...



the faces return!


----------



## Ximm (Oct 30, 2009)

Good chapter.
Really dissiapointed that they're going with a gag manga though.


----------



## Ladd (Oct 30, 2009)

Shujin and Aoki?


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Oh, I smell a possible female misunderstanding in the near future.
> 
> But I'm surprised they are settled on a gag manga.  Just doesn't feel like it's going to be their big success they wanted.



Remember this manga is called *Bakuman*


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 30, 2009)

I hope they reject this idea because it sucks.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2009)

Beelzebub's penis joke today reminded me of Otters 11


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 30, 2009)

i think this is where they make bakuman, think about it,they want to make something that'll appeal to younger kids now too. Pokemon, digimon, Bakugan. I think this is gonna be it guys.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 30, 2009)

lol bakuman already encompasses little kids and teens because it sparks their interest with the theme of teens becoming mangakas.


----------



## abcd (Oct 31, 2009)

wouldnt they be more confident if they get first place in wtever they think is their weakness? ... Guess the GAG will help them out a lot...


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 31, 2009)

good chapter. I like how it came together at the end


----------



## MRain65 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, Aoki must be older than she looks if she's already a grad student.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2009)

MRain65 said:


> Wow, Aoki must be older than she looks if she's already a grad student.



I thought she was 30 like Nakai's other flame.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 31, 2009)

Aoki must be like 24-26.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought Aoki was like 17-19 the very least, dang, nvr knew she was a grad student


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 31, 2009)

The fact that she's a grad student makes takagi even more of a G.

I like miyoshi, but this series could use some fun drama ha.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 31, 2009)

That's why I think there is going to be some romantic misunderstanding soon.  Shujin has Miyoshi as his girlfriend, you got the return of Iwase (who had a major thing for Shujin), and Aoki.   Oh man, so much potential for lolz!

Miyoshi:  What are you doing to my man!  

Iwase:  I like him!  

Aoki:  Why am I in the middle of this?  I'm just trying to write a manga!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 31, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> That's why I think there is going to be some romantic misunderstanding soon.  Shujin has Miyoshi as his girlfriend, you got the return of Iwase (who had a major thing for Shujin), and Aoki.   Oh man, so much potential for lolz!
> 
> Miyoshi:  What are you doing to my man!
> 
> ...



you forgot the next line

Shujin "I think I've got a way for everyone to win..."

Cause that's how he rolls


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 31, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> you forgot the next line
> 
> Shujin "I think I've got a way for everyone to win..."
> 
> Cause that's how he rolls



Lol, i just got a mental image of Takagi slowly turning up some barry white while saying that.

But yea i can see Aoki potentially liking takagi, i mean he is pretty awesome.


----------



## BVB (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I'm going to reread Bakuman.

Kinda forgot who Iwase is. :ho


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2009)

I reread every 15 chapters but I find it hard to forget who Iwase was, she was pivotal to the plot  She's changed alot.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 1, 2009)

wait was Iwase the women sitting down in the room with Miyoshi kinda near the start and deciding who Saiko should pick?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah that's her.  But it was Shuujin not Saiko.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 1, 2009)

lols i can't remember.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 1, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> wait was Iwase the women sitting down in the room with Miyoshi kinda near the start and deciding who Saiko should pick?



Yup, the one and only. And luckily for us Shuujin picked Miyoshi 

It's interesting how in one chapter Iwase shows up and Aoki starts to become friendly with Shuujin. 

Shuujin the ladies man ?
Can't wait to see what Miyoshi says about this.




Fullmetalthis said:


> you forgot the next line
> 
> Shujin "I think I've got a way for everyone to win..."
> 
> Cause that's how he rolls



I like where this is headed 

Saiko has been the center of attention far too long and honestly ....he's a bit boring.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 2, 2009)

Tomato Sauce said:


> I like where this is headed
> 
> Saiko has been the center of attention far too long and honestly ....he's a bit boring.



Im sorry, but after this picture , in chap 25 page 18, Saiko is like the best dude out there.

Saiko needs more of these scenes 
and like always, saiko > shuujin


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 4, 2009)

New spoilers from MangaHelpers

*Spoiler*: __ 



The first half of the spoiler is all Aoki and Shujin's conversation.
Because his girlfriend could get jealous, Shujin tells Aoki to have the conversation over the phone. That night, they chat on the phone about romance and their experiences. Aoki of course has never dated a man before, and Shujin tells her about how he came to go out with Miyoshi over a misunderstanding. Aoki's new manga is a romantic one, and Shujin is pondering the idea of making the heroine of the new series either a beautiful student or a teacher. 

Miyoshi is pissed that Shujin has been on the phone for 3 hours straight, and called Saiko to confirm he's not talking with him. 

The talk still goes on. Shujin says romance is different for each and ever person, and can't reallly be clumped together in one. Aoki says even when you don't have any affection for a person, if that person keeps insisting on expressing his/her love, you start to take notice of that person. Shujin asks if this comes from her experience, and she says yes, while thinking about Nakai. Shujin says how Aoki is a fun person to talk to than he initially thought. She jokes about her being "tsundere", but Shujin chuckles that she doesn't have a dere, just tsun.
(if you don't know what that means, go study it, it's a popular concept in otakudom)

Next morning.... the two are still on the phone.
Aoki says she liked "Future Watch" more than TEN also. Shujin says they already decided on a gag manga, and wonders if he needs to do a SF gag. He then realizes how he took up a lot of her time, and it's morning already. He wraps up the conversation saying maybe love and romance can start from a conversation like this one, and the two learned a lot from this experience. As the phone conversation ends, Aoki stares at the phone in her hand.

Shujin tells Saiko he's teamed up with Aoki for advice, and that they were talking on the phone all night. Saiko is worried that Miyoshi will be really jealous.
Shujin thinks about doing a Doraemon-esque manga. Doraemon occasionally has dark humor, and science fiction is Shujin's strength. But it'd be a rip-off of Doraemon if he made "A character that provides useful tools" every episode. He's thinking of making it a story about an inventor and his grandson. The protagonist is the grandson. The old man is in love with the protagonist's beautiful classroom teacher, and tries to use the inventions to make her fall in love, or see her panties. End of the episode usually ends with either the tool getting destroyed or the teacher taking it away from him. They could even do a battle with an evil inventor.

Aoki is thinking about Shujin as she walks down the hallway, and is approached by Iwase.
The two sit down at a cafe to chat. Iwase asks her if she knows Takagi Shujin, and Aoki is shocked. She starts wondering if Iwase is the girlfriend Shujin was talking about. Iwase tells her she was his classmate in Jr High, and confessed to him but was rejected, because he chose the path of manga writer instead of studies. But after seeing Aoki and Takagi's hard work, she is pondering the possibility of accepting working hard for manga. Aoki notes Iwase is looking down on manga, and is rather snobbish. She tells her you think novels are superior to manga, don't you? And Iwase replies of course it is. It's a much better form of culture than manga. Aoki ponders if Iwase contacted her because she still has feelings for Shujin, and yet she looks down on him. But this still might be a form of romance. She asks Iwase if she wants to meet Shujin, but Iwase tells her she just wants to show him how she's doing now as a writer, but is too prideful to do so. Aoki notes Iwase is even worse than how she herself used to be. Aoki offers to help the two meet each other, and camouflage it as coincidence.

That night, Shujin gets a call from Aoki. She hesitates and blushes, and makes up her mind and asks him the question. "Do you want to see my panties?" Shujin panics and doubletakes, and asks her why she asked such a question. She tells him about what Yamahisa told her, to have panty shots in her manga, and draw it as realistically as possible. She asks him if guys really want to see girls' panties. Shujin tells her it's normal for all guys past their puberty to want to see girls' underwares. He then advices that the girl shouldn't "show it" to the girls, the panties should be shown naturally. She takes notes of his advices.
Shujin was told he needs to have some cute mascot animals in his works. Aoki tells him a lot of manga have those token animals, and girls like cute fantasy creatures. Shujin gets an idea from that comment. At the end of their conversation, Shujin asks Aoki to see him again at the zoo.

Next day at the Ashirogi studio, Shujin tells Saiko he's thought up a concept of the manga. Because it's a gag-manga, it'll be split into two smaller parts. One is a story of the old inventor switching bodies with his grandson, and vows to peek up the female teacher's undies. Saiko comments how that's retarded, but is smiling pervertedly. Shujin says how if they're gonna go for the young audiences, they should do more toilet humor, and it's easier to make gags that way. Miyoshi storms in to the studio, asking why Shujin was on the phone all night again. The Ashirogi duo says how they were talking on the phone because they're trying to brainstorm a one-shot for the Akamaru Jump.

(I'm gonna cut the rest of this short. Christ, Gokokuji's spoilers are gettting longer every time)
Shujin's idea on the other gag is a story of the protagonist's classmate girl and her cute dog (a chiwawa), and the protagonist getting a pet.. that's actually a robot invented by his grandpa. The two discuss and toss ideas of the manga.
Shujin goes off to the zoo, and Miyoshi says she wants to go with him, but he tells her it's for his work, and promise to date her later on. He leaves leaving her there, and Miyoshi is looking pissed.

Aoki gets a phone call from Yamahisa, and he likes the 45 page name she submitted. It portrays various different form of ramnce for characters, from both girls and boys point of view. And the panties are well drawn. He's going to submit it to Akamaru Jump, on the same issue Ashirogi are running theirs. After their phone meeting is over, she gets a call from Shujin to see him at the zoo.

Shujin is seen running into the zoo. As he approach Aoki, he sees a former classmate of his standing there. Shujin is surprised to see Iwase.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2009)

Holy cow  This is getting juicy, our pimp is back:ho


----------



## Inugami (Nov 4, 2009)

Shujin chapters sure are da best!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

Hahaha, this could lead to some serious hilarity for ashirogi.

Hopefully Saiko does his job as a bro and keeps up covering for shuujin's pimptastic adventures.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

ohh shit finally shujin's pimping is back 

btw for those who are confused by

tsun and dere:


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok, now I can not wait to see how this plays out. I really hope Shujin throws in a Bros before hoes line or a shonen equivalent somewhere in there. So excited for this weeks chapter now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah! this is gettin really interesting! Shoujin is da man!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

looks like an interesting chapter Shujin is a pimp 3 girls want him


----------



## Witch King (Nov 5, 2009)

shoujin is really manly, he's partner should learn from him.
Who is your fav for shujin?, Miyoshi has some nice titz, Aoki is... meh ok. And the other one has a nice body daaa....


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

i like Miyoshi she is funny and hot. and Aoki is good to if her personality changes


----------



## Witch King (Nov 5, 2009)

NAM said:


> i like Miyoshi she is funny and hot. and Aoki is good to if her personality changes



Yes I like miyoshi too, but this manga needs some boobgrabbin already.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2009)

Saiko is going to die a virgin at this rate.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 6, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Saiko is going to die a virgin at this rate.



Meanwhile Shujin has to fight off the hot women with his stick. Just like it should be.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2009)

Funny that most of the fanfiction is Saiko x Shuujin


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 6, 2009)

With Miyoshi and Iwase in the mix, no good can come from Shujin/Aoki, but I dig it. It's kind of cute how flustered Shujin can get when he's interacting with her, since he was pretty much unaffected by her before.

What is it with Ohba? Can't he (she?) write women as something other than a) stuck-up bitches or b) ditzes? Well?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 6, 2009)

Aoki is so hot, from the beginning I always liked Shujin for her, since both of them are more brain oriented


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 6, 2009)

1) Aoki is obviously a much better fit for Shujin's personality than Miyoshi. I feel bad for Miyoshi though, she's a nice person.

2) Whoa, Iwase may be a snob, but she's really, really hot.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea, I just read the latest chap.


Fujin you lucky devil



I've always known this and this chap proves it, but a woman's pride is something that will always remain immeasurable.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2009)

So.. My prediction.

Takagi rejects Iwase AGAIN.

Some accidental grope/kiss scene that Miyoshi walks into.

She breaks up with Takagi.

Havoc ensues. 

Aoki starts digging Takagi.

/end


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 6, 2009)

Darth said:


> So.. My prediction.
> 
> Takagi rejects Iwase AGAIN.
> 
> ...




Agreed. Except I don't think there will be an accidental grope/kiss scene. Miyoshi is just going to learn that Takagi spends hours talking to Aoki, which is something he probably never does with her, since they have nothing in common.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Agreed. Except I don't think there will be an accidental grope/kiss scene. Miyoshi is just going to learn that Takagi spends hours talking to Aoki, which is something he probably never does with her, since they have nothing in common.



Well, following the mangaka's own logic of panty shots and whatnot, I think it's a definite possibility that we'll be getting the kiss/grope scene.

And if Miyoshi learns about the Aoki/Takagi thing, I doubt she'll break up with him for that reason alone.

But yeah, you're right. They have almost nothing in common.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 6, 2009)

MangaFox

I want my teachers to be like Aoki on page 03


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 6, 2009)

This was a great chapter IMO. 
i really wanna read that manga that Takagi came up with. 
some times i can hate this manga for stuff like that =/


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> MangaFox
> 
> I want my teachers to be like Aoki on page 03



I know right? I'd actually attend my classes for once. 

Notice how the teacher in Takagi's gag manga looks a lot like Aoki?


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2009)

aoki as teacher  pek


----------



## Random Member (Nov 6, 2009)

Aoki was so cute during the phone calls pek

Iwase is also a lot hotter than when she first appeared


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2009)

i still think iwase is too arrogant 

not cute


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 6, 2009)

Takagi always delivers

and Iwase <3 , She may not cute but she is attractive and beautiful for her age. In my opinion, she is my 2nd favorite girl in this series in the term of the look and design.

Well, it is a nice chapters..Extremely looking forward for the next chapter..I wonder how will it end..and will Miyoshi find it out?

and Saiko, you should starting to keep up your pace or else, you will win last.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 6, 2009)

Haven`t enjoyed chapter like this for a long time



Rokudaime said:


> and will Miyoshi find it out?



of course, that`s the point


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 6, 2009)

Every week I come here and say 'great chapter', it's no different this time  

Over the last fortnight I've coincidentally got back in contact with a sort of ex-gf and we've been talking about different POVs as Aoki and Shujin have, and it does help. Sometimes things are so simple but you just need to be told anyway.

I don't see this secret being kept for too long and Miyoshi *will* get upset when she finds out. It's like the married couple in Knocked Up, where Pete keeps lying to her about going to concerts when he's actually going out to play Fantasy Baseball with his buddies because his wife doesn't give him any time on his own, and she gets upset at him because they never do stuff together. I don't think she'll leave him over it but it could be a turning point for her character.

Of course, Shujin should just go for a ménage-de-trois


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 6, 2009)

I wonder why Shujin hasn`t asked Miyoshi or Azuki about love if he have troubles writing girls.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2009)

Decent chapter but I hope it isn't going to boil down to one of those "misunderstandings" that are so common in these types of series.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 6, 2009)

best chapter in a long time


----------



## Blaizen (Nov 6, 2009)

Shit is gonna hit the fan. I am sure of it.

 Miyoshi is gonna walk in or reveal that she was following him. Then I'll feel bad for her.


----------



## Felix (Nov 6, 2009)

Just noted it, but Iwase looks like a carbon copy of that girl Light was "dating" to cover he is Kira, after Time-skip


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 6, 2009)

Great chapter! Shujin is keeping his pimp hand strong. Glad Saiko covered for him as well, atta boy!

Iwase looks so much better in street clothes then in those school uniforms. 

I really hope that Iwase, Aoki, and/or Miyoshi get into a cat fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2009)

School teacher Aoki w/ glasses and ruler.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 6, 2009)

the story was getting boring with Saiko hogging the spotlight, the authors needed Shujin's pimping abilities to make it cool again 


ps; Go away Saiko


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 6, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Great chapter! Shujin is keeping his pimp hand strong. Glad Saiko covered for him as well, atta boy!



Ha yea i found that pretty cool, you can tell saiko knows that this is going to end with drama, but he's a good bro so he pulled that lie out on the spot.



> Iwase looks so much better in street clothes then in those school uniforms.
> 
> I really hope that Iwase, Aoki, and/or Miyoshi get into a cat fight



I'd feel bad for Iwase and Aoki. Miyoshi would beat the shit out of both of them haha.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 6, 2009)

I liked how she asked him if she was a tsundere^^
Thats def a good setting for a few very fun chapters to come.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2009)

Aoki may not be tsundere, but if they're not careful, Miyoshi is gonna be yandere pretty soon.


----------



## seastone (Nov 6, 2009)

Haha this chapter made me laugh quite a bit. The facial expressions were great and the misunderstanding was as well. I am the only one who feels that Bakuman is heading towards a romance/drama direction? 

Seriously how long does Shujin plan on asking Aoki for advice all night long without telling his GF?  He can't keep making excuses day after day. 

In fact I wonder of Miyoshi will find the excuse that they were talking all night through the phone odd if she thinks about it more. Considering how shocked there were when she asked if they are hiding something.Then really when did they ever use the phone to talk for prolonged amount of time? If they are that busy, shouldn't they be in studio or meet somewhere?

Anyway shit will hit the fan soon enough.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2009)

good chapter looks like Aoki likes Saiko weird relationship between him and his girlfriend she will probably write about it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 6, 2009)

Loved this chapter, great mix of serious discussion and comedy. 

I also called Iwase reappearing way back when she first appeared, but I didn't realize it was her until this chapter. 

I'm also warming up to the new idea for the manga, but I still think 10 would have been a more versatile idea.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 6, 2009)

Best chapter in a long while for me. Good to see Shujin keeping the pimp hand strong. I sense a shitstorm approaching though.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know, the female mangaka and Iwase are a little too prim and proper for my tastes. It's weird cause I like Miho and she's pretty prim and proper too. I think it's that Iwase and the mangaka seem stuck up. Maybe it's just the way they're drawn.

It wouldn't even be fair if Miyoshi was set loose on them.  the thing is though I think Miyoshi is a lot more sensitive then she lets on, if she finds out I bet you anything she'd be more upset then angry. Or be really angry first and then upset. Either way Shujin's gonna feel like an @$$. I don't understand how someone so smart is so clueless.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 6, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I don't understand how someone so smart is so clueless.



That`s why he has troubles writing girls


----------



## Ximm (Nov 6, 2009)

Loved this chapter, some very funny scenes. Aoki was great this chapter.

Do you want to see my underwear?


----------



## Mango Flavour (Nov 7, 2009)

this chapter was such a refreshing change of pace.  hilarious too


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2009)

An interesting development this chapter .


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 7, 2009)

Loved the new chapter, this manga really needs to stay shujin centric.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 7, 2009)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Loved the new chapter, this manga really needs to stay shujin centric.



Thats cause Shujin is pure win. More on the life of Shujin and his adventures in pimping please! Though I kind of want an update as to what Miho is doing but that could be like 2-3panel blurb and then back to Captain Awesome


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG! that aoki me me droll!
She looks so hawt as a teacher


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 7, 2009)

Shujin is getting himself into deep trouble. Can`t wait to see where this is all going.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 7, 2009)

With all this girl trouble, maybe that will inspire a new gag manga?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it's just me, but this particular kind of gag manga they're pulling off is turning me off about the whole manga. >_<!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 7, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> That`s why he has troubles writing girls



Not even about understanding girls though, the situation should be obvious. He understands enough to hide the situation from his gf but he isn't trope aware enough to see where this is heading?


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 7, 2009)

I wonder why it's always Takagi who gets all the hoes? Mashiro never gets any love lol.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2009)

i like the new manga idea of the kid who get inventions from his perverted grampa


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> I wonder why it's always Takagi who gets all the hoes? Mashiro never gets any love lol.



Because Mashiro doesn't have that natural pimp instinct .


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 8, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Not even about understanding girls though, the situation should be obvious. He understands enough to hide the situation from his gf but he isn't trope aware enough to see where this is heading?



More like he underestimates probability of being caught and overestimates his own ability to hide things.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 8, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Aoki may not be tsundere, but if they're not careful, Miyoshi is gonna be yandere pretty soon.






MaskedMenace said:


> Haha this chapter made me laugh quite a bit. The facial expressions were great and the misunderstanding was as well. I am the only one who feels that Bakuman is heading towards a romance/drama direction?


Every chapter seems to be full of hilarious facial expressions. 

There's no doubt that there's always some love and romance involved. Usually it's just Saiko and Azuki. In this latest chapter, Aoki seems to have feelings for Nakai after that confession. Too bad he's already moved on... in a way.



Ximm said:


> Loved this chapter, some very funny scenes. Aoki was great this chapter.
> 
> Do you want to see my underwear?


Aoki was definitely awesome this chapter. And yes, I want to see her underwear.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a japanese script out ... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basic synopsis is that Aoki watches as shujin and iwase argue about manga vs. novels.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 11, 2009)

^lol that sound like the typical fanboy flame wars.

heheh this Shujin  arc sure is da best it only needs some scenes with Hiramaru and Eiji to make it epic.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 11, 2009)

oh man, I hope we get the start of some shit hitting the fan. Aside from the my work has more meaning then your work stuff. It will still be hilarious I am sure


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If its really about them just arguing, I hope Miyoshi does catch them in the act.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the entire chapter is just them arguing over the merits of manga and novels?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ya the chapters out at RP

a lot happened besides the argument though that was just part of the script


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 12, 2009)

What's RP? >.>

Do you have a link? And is a scan?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> What's RP? >.>
> 
> Do you have a link? And is a scan?



I can't believe you're a super mod yet you haven't heard of RP they are kind of a big thing you know? Also it's just like the R in RP. They post them a lot faster then MH does. Don't tell me you don't know what MH is either ...


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 12, 2009)

After reading the 62 raw...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, Iwase's beautiful, but she's such a bitch. Poor Aoki has to translate from bitch to human to convey what Iwase's trying to say. Insulting a guy's career choices isn't exactly the way to his heart, generally speaking. Romance FAIL. I did love her incredulous reaction when she learned that Shuujin and Miyoshi are still together. Hee. I can't believe that she intends to try her hand at manga, but she seemed pretty determined.

Eep, looks like Aoki might like Nakai after all; she was not at all pleased to learn that he'd moved on to greener pastures (i.e. his adorable assistant, Katou). You snooze, you lose, sweetheart.

Shuujin's a brilliant guy, but he's going to have a hard time explaining his way out of the Iwase confession letter Miyoshi discovered, even if he's actually in the right here; he rejected Iwase pretty definitively earlier in the chapter face-to-face, and he hadn't read the letter. Of course, that's assuming Miyoshi even gives him a chance to explain. She jumped to the conclusion that Shuujin has been sneaking around with Iwase (late-night phone calls, hasty explanations), when in fact he's been using Aoki for information gathering on a woman's perspective. Of course, I don't think she'd be terribly thrilled to know the truth about Aoki, either, even if it's perfectly innocent and Aoki's in love with another guy.

...I kind of feel like a jerk for wishing Shuujin and Aoki would get together, after reading this chapter. Miyoshi looks so devastated. I never really thought Shuujin was in love with Miyoshi, though, just that he liked her enough to keep her around.

Hope this ladydrama gets wrapped up soon. With all these misunderstandings and stuff, Bakuman is starting to look more like a shoujo manga.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 13, 2009)

MRain65 said:


> After reading the 62 raw...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The shoujo thing is probably what the authors are poking fun at right now since thats the direction Aoki is going but with more panty shots and in shonen.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 13, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I can't believe you're a super mod yet you haven't heard of RP they are kind of a big thing you know? Also it's just like the R in RP. They post them a lot faster then MH does. Don't tell me you don't know what MH is either ...


Oh, it's a RAW site. I know what MH is though!


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Bakuman is such a refreshing manga


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm I knew Miyoshi would misunderstand, I think Aoki will have to bail Takagi out and tell her what really happened (that he said he likes Miyoshi 1000x more than Iwase), she probably won't believe it though.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't know the manga was set on 2012? and there's a guy in jump that barely know about chatting xD.

great chapter! loved to see more of Shizuka .


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like the manga is setting Aoki X Shujin. There's already been the classic signs (talking all night on the phone, spending all day with each other). It'll wind up being something that creeps up on them.

I don't Aoki is sad that Nakai likes someone else because she now likes him, it's probably more of an ego thing. It's like when someone has a crush on you and you don't think much of it, but then that person starts giving someone else attention and although you never really liked them you feel a little upset and jealous.

Poor Miyoshi. Wrong girl, but she might have the right idea.


----------



## abcd (Nov 13, 2009)

Miyoshi is one of my favorite char in the series  ... I wish she remains with them ..... I loved it when she said "My dream is to make ur dreams come true" ....


----------



## perman07 (Nov 13, 2009)

Re-reading now btw, just thought about how when the authors praise Saiko's drawing skills, they're essentially bragging about their own skills


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 13, 2009)

Read the chapter, gotta say Shujin deserves what he gets for saying Iwase was a 1000 times prettier the Miyoshi - more like a 1000 times uglier and I'm not just talking about personality here though I do include it. I mean the only things separating her from a man are the heavy makeup and those ugly pants. On the other hand Miyoshi is still as hot as ever.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 13, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I didn't know the manga was set on 2012? and there's a guy in jump that barely know about chatting xD.
> 
> great chapter! loved to see more of Shizuka .



Don't forget that the story is already a couple of years deep, Ashirogi were in high school when they started and now they're in university.

And yeah, Shizuka literally means 'quiet' which would explain why he's not very social, it was pre-destined the moment his mother named him


----------



## Smoke (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy fuck, Iwase was soooo hot this chap


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 13, 2009)

Iwase is hot, but she's also still a stuck-up bitch who can't let things go.  

Miyoshi > Iwase.


Anyhow with Iwase, Aoki and this new computer guy, looks like we got this new manga's rivals.   But somehow I got the impression we might know that computer guy.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 13, 2009)

how would we know the computer guy? We've pretty much gotten everyone out in the open that would possibly be their rival; lets not forget Eiji as well


----------



## Jugger (Nov 13, 2009)

You all are forgoting that other11 mangaka who wants cute girl friens and he was intrested in Aoki.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 13, 2009)

lol

Iwase is annoyed because she can`t understand what does it mean to be a sweet girl

and Aoki needs Dildo-kun


I hope this love drama will end with Shujin and Miyoshi getting laid


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 13, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> I hope this love drama will end with Shujin and Miyoshi getting laid



It would certainly kick it up a notch and likely get him to stop sneaking around for a little while but he is Shujin and pimps got to keep their pimp hand strong.


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 13, 2009)

What's funny about the letter is that it leads Miyoshi to think Shuujin and Iwase are having an affair, but if Shuujin cared about Iwase at all, he would have bothered to read the book in its entirety and would have found the letter.



> Holy fuck, Iwase was soooo hot this chap



As much as I hate the character, I hope they keep her around because she's just so pretty!...But yeah, stuck-up bitch to the nth.



> Read the chapter, gotta say Shujin deserves what he gets for saying Iwase was a 1000 times prettier the Miyoshi



Seriously. If Shuujin thinks so little of Miyoshi why is he with her again? For the free maid service? I don't blame him for saying he likes Miyoshi 1,000 times better than Iwase, though. Iwase's a 10...until she opens her mouth. Yikes.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 13, 2009)

Miyoshi  
Drama love triangles are needed in manga, but I'm so sad for Miyoshi who was always nice and by the boys' side. 

Damn you, Iwase and your stupid complexes. Couldn't she find another guy to crush on?


----------



## Yush (Nov 13, 2009)

_Iwase going for another guy....well with her personality, it seems almost impossible. Ohba, what are you coming up with now ><
 Miyoshi for lyfz._


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 13, 2009)

This manga is so great, I learned a lot about that industry and the story is very interesting. This manga is so great, I think I almost had tears in my eyes twice throught the entire story. It is rare for manga to be able to do that. I had tears because of how good it was! Every time I read a manga that is beyond great, that always happens. I also learned about myself somehow. It was around when they were talking about how mangaka's use ideas from when they were young, and that made me think about my old ideas. It is great how Mashiro and Azuki are dedicated to each other, although, Azuki should really follow her mother's advice since they are wasting their youth by not seeing each other. Thats what I was thinking when I was at that part. Although, I don't know if that would interfere with drawing manga, maybe they should have made a system that allows them to see each other every two weeks maybe. I also thought Takagi and Mashiro's relationship is astonishing, since he gets help from her and I thought it was neat. I like their moments together and they also have many interesting moments.

Now I am at the present,  I thought that this chapter was good, the ending was sad. Overall, this manga is incredible I think. Bakuman is truly an impressive thing.

Also, all those rivals are interesting!


----------



## perman07 (Nov 13, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> I hope this love drama will end with Shujin and Miyoshi getting laid


Who says they haven't:ho

But seriously though, since the subject hasn't been brought up, that either means they are perfectly fine with not having sex since it's not even a subject (which I think is unlikely) or they're just not talking about their sex. Not all people discuss sex publicly after all.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 13, 2009)

Honestly this might be the most boring chapter in the series so far, due to it being so predictable regarding the relationships

We didn't really learn much we didn't already know, only thing new seem to be Iwase going to write a manga -_-


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 13, 2009)

Miho is going to get involved in this drama, I just know it. I've never really given Miyoshi much thought other then she has big boobs and seems to be the resident cheerleader for our two heroes.

I felt terrible for her at the end there when she told herself not to cry till she got home especially since she had just gotten a key to the apartment and everything.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 13, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Who says they haven't:ho
> 
> But seriously though, since the subject hasn't been brought up, that either means they are perfectly fine with not having sex since it's not even a subject (which I think is unlikely) or they're just not talking about their sex. Not all people discuss sex publicly after all.



You know, I got the impression they were too involved with the mangas and school to even think about getting it on.



Fullmetalthis said:


> Miho is going to get involved in this drama, I just know it. I've never really given Miyoshi much thought other then she has big boobs and seems to be the resident cheerleader for our two heroes.
> 
> I felt terrible for her at the end there when she told herself not to cry till she got home especially since she had just gotten a key to the apartment and everything.



Yeah, I felt bad for her too.  She's always been so supportive and now she thinks Shujin's two timing, when he's been fully loyal.   


And you know, when it comes to Iwase, it just occured to me that she would get in Shonen Jump, but she will seriously fail and admit that it's tougher than it looks.

After all, as a writer myself, it's easy to get published.   However from what we know about mangas, it's a lot tougher than it looks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2009)

He's got 99 problems...and a bitch is all of them. :ho


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 13, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He's got 99 problems...and a bitch is all of them. :ho



I believe the line '*Pimpin ain't easy*' best describes Shujin's problem.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I believe the line '*Pimpin ain't easy*' best describes Shujin's problem.



It's not so much a ho train, as it is a ho carpool.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 13, 2009)

And just like that, Misunderstaaaandiiiings~ 

Even though everyone knew what was coming, I still felt bad for Miyoshi.

I wonder what Iwase will be like when she inevitably mellows out like Aoki did. 

Considering how Aoki became adorable overnight, and considering how Iwase's hot already, it should be something to behold.



perman07 said:


> Re-reading now btw, just thought about how when the authors praise Saiko's drawing skills, they're essentially bragging about their own skills



The authors subtly wanking their views is one of the best things about this manga. 



perman07 said:


> Who says they haven't:ho
> 
> But seriously though, since the subject hasn't been brought up, that either means they are perfectly fine with not having sex since it's not even a subject (which I think is unlikely) or they're just not talking about their sex. Not all people discuss sex publicly after all.



Shujin's too *ga*y fo*r* obsessed with manga to even think about any kind of sexual activity.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2009)

I know the Miyoshi scene was supposed to be sad but I couldn't help but to laugh.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 13, 2009)

I am just worried that we won't get a resolution to this misunderstanding next week. Just some crap about the new upcoming manga and perhaps Miho comforting Miyoshi (sexually, God let it be sexually)

Cause I'd like to get back to them owning the manga world and competing with Eiji who has been away for far too long.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I know the Miyoshi scene was supposed to be sad but I couldn't help but to laugh.



 you frigging evil fruit.. how dare you!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> you frigging evil fruit.. how dare you!



The thousands of faces that she makes were just much more believable...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2009)

good chapter poor Miyoshi. but it is funny that Shujin got bored of the book and did not see the letter. she was probably expecting him to read the whole book


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2009)

The thing about Bakuman that kinda irks me is that any crisis is resolved within one or two chapters. Look at what happened with Miho doing the idol photobook problem, their argument with the editor, that problem with the rock star manga dude, etc.

Thus, I'm not too worried about this misunderstanding being a huge problem.

Expect Miyoshi to be rubbing her boobs on Shujin and he gets inspired for a gag by that within one or two chapters.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The thing about Bakuman that kinda irks me is that any crisis is resolved within one or two chapters. Look at what happened with Miho doing the idol photobook problem, their argument with the editor, that problem with the rock star manga dude, etc.
> 
> Thus, I'm not too worried about this misunderstanding being a huge problem.
> 
> Expect Miyoshi to be rubbing her boobs on Shujin and he gets inspired for a gag by that within one or two chapters.



What about when they split up?  Or Eiji?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

That was a so-so chapter for me.

I hope we don't have to linger on this misunderstanding for more than the next chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm glad they put the satire about the big 3 in this chapter. (It was brought up when Iwase tried to equate popularity to sells.)


----------



## Random Member (Nov 13, 2009)

lol @ Kato falling for Nakai's "mad skills". 

Was Kato's exact age ever stated? She looks pretty young so I was surprised when Shujin said that she's a lot older than Aoki.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 13, 2009)

^ She's like 29 I think.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 13, 2009)

yea, I think they talked about her age twice, once right before Saiko was found on the floor and the other time right before Nakai met her when he was working as an assistant.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 14, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Just some crap about the new upcoming manga and perhaps Miho comforting Miyoshi (sexually, God let it be sexually)



I like the way you think:ho.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 14, 2009)

So, who is the final villain in Bakuman?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 14, 2009)

^I was expecting Shizuka to be the villain that also would be in the same university with Shujin and Saiko taking control of the manga club and having Ishizawa like a lackey and holding a grudge for being defeated by Time Watch.

But now it appears we are only going to see him on computer chat texts


----------



## abcd (Nov 14, 2009)

why does bakuman even need a final villian ??


----------



## Inugami (Nov 14, 2009)

being a slice of life manga it doesn't need it.

but for me they are always welcome.


----------



## abcd (Nov 14, 2009)

If bakuman is in 2012 now, it has potential to become a sci fi manga in future


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 14, 2009)

Nah, I was joking. Bakuman doesn`t need any fv.


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 14, 2009)

In a pairing war, I'm in the MiyashixTakagi army !


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2009)

Going in the future is a dangerous thing.  For instance, Oda could die next year but in Bakuman he'd still be alive.

Also, these writers don't know how write romance  First Light's nonchalant attitude of Misa and now Shuujin's of Miyoshi.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Also, these writers don't know how write romance  First Light's nonchalant attitude of Misa and now Shuujin's of Miyoshi.



Well with Light it was to be expected, Shujin needs to step up if he wants to keep her.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Going in the future is a dangerous thing.  For instance, Oda could die next year but in Bakuman he'd still be alive.
> 
> Also, these writers don't know how write romance  First Light's nonchalant attitude of Misa and now Shuujin's of Miyoshi.



With Light, he just didn't give a damn about romance.  He was "god" after all.  

With Shujin, he's just a typical Japanese who is more focused on work than play.   Besides, romance is more for Shoujo's than Shonen.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 14, 2009)

Shujin and Mioyshi relationship its pretty normal ...now if we talk about SaikoxMiho.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 14, 2009)

The underwear was a lie. Damn you, Iwase for stealing Aoki's spotlight.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Also, these writers don't know how write romance  First Light's nonchalant attitude of Misa and now Shuujin's of Miyoshi.




I think they've done a good job on the romance aspect so far. Light never cared about Misa outside of her usefulness as a tool. Having him act all lovey dovey with Misa would be pretty out of character.

Shuujin's attitude towards Miyoshi makes sense if the writers use their relationship as some form of stepping stone for Shuujin so when/if he does get into another relationship he'll be able to compare how he felt when he was with Miyoshi, or this event could be used to have Shuujin appreciate Miyoshi more.

I think the writers are going with showing 2 sides of romance, the idealistic version (Saiko/Miho) and the realistic version (Shuujin/Miyoshi).


----------



## Hodor (Nov 15, 2009)

How has bakuman been lately?  I havnt read it since uh.... ch 23, quite some progress from then I would assume, so how's it going?


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2009)

^Pretty damn good.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> How has bakuman been lately?  I havnt read it since uh.... ch 23, quite some progress from then I would assume, so how's it going?


With the exception of one arc it has been pretty good.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> With the exception of one arc it has been pretty good.



Which arc is that?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2009)

the hospital one?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 15, 2009)

Final Villain going to be Miura.

He will going to force the duo to do dark manga in the end just because he have new interest with dark manga.

Saiko : But we just have a good start with the gaga manga.
Miura : Screw the Gag manga..Dark Manga all the way ! **Punch Saiko**


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I agree somewhat, but it's more than just Miura. 

I think that the climax will be that they hit bad time, and Shujin and Saiko are to the point that they are calling it quits as a team.   Shueshia might be considering dropping them due to lackluster performance, the Anime being rejected.

Basically "doom and gloom" type situation.   But when they resolve their differences, all is well.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 16, 2009)

The climax will be that they are totally successful (anime, money, beat Eji), but they are addicted to heroin and need going to rehab.

Saiko beating Azuki, Shujin being totally high in his own sci-fi world, etc.


----------



## TalikX (Nov 16, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> The climax will be that they are totally successful (anime, money, beat Eji), but they are addicted to heroin and need going to rehab.
> 
> Saiko beating Azuki, Shujin being totally high in his own sci-fi world, etc.



Heroin, in a Shonen manga? I loled.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 16, 2009)

TalikX said:


> Heroin, in a Shonen manga? I loled.



shit is so cash. I`m tellin` ya


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 17, 2009)

The last three chapters were really good.
Though when it comes to Aoki, I hope the situation ends like that:


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2009)

Holy Shit those are some magnificent boobs!


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 17, 2009)

Actually it would be epic if Saiko become a drug-addict because he need it so badly so he can stay overnight to draw his manga.

remember of me that there is a top-student in my area became drug-addict because he constantly need the drug to stay overnight to study.

His parent : My son..you are the best..another top scorer in your school..What do you want?
Student : Moar pocket money (to buy drug)
His parent : LOL OK. << didn't suspect anything until it too late..


----------



## BVB (Nov 17, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> The last three chapters were really good.
> Though when it comes to Aoki, I hope the situation ends like that:



hopefully not..

nakai does not deserve this goddess.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 17, 2009)

Perhaps Nakai should get some haircut and lose some weight...then only I can approve that picture.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 17, 2009)

nakai's hair looks down right awesome in that picture. Sadly it was the thing that drew my eyes before Aoki's boobs


----------



## Mider T (Nov 17, 2009)

Why is Nakai standing with his legs together?  Where is his junk?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 17, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> The last three chapters were really good.
> Though when it comes to Aoki, I hope the situation ends like that:



Aoki can suck it, i think the mangaka girl deserves him more.


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^ Actually In his first apparitions Nakai looked like that description.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



how much fast food and stuff must nakai have eaten while being eji's assistants 



btw any new spoilers yet?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Muk said:


> how much fast food and stuff must nakai have eaten while being eji's assistants
> 
> 
> 
> btw any new spoilers yet?


No, none yet ... I'm not sure whether they would still be posted though considering no one translated the last one.


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 19, 2009)

New chapter's out at raw-paradise.com. The translation should probably be up soon. (The rest of SJ is scanned, too! Awesomesauce!)...Er, I summarized the chapter under the spoilers, although you can tell from what I've summarized that I cut my teeth translating shoujo manga, as the industry stuff mostly goes over my head, but I know exactly what they're saying when the girl drama revs up:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Miyoshi calls Azuki. Azuki is pissed that Mashiro apparently hid whatever was going on from Miyoshi, but Miyoshi begs her not to say anything about it (so that Shujin and Mashiro won't be thrown off their game). Shujin and Mashiro bounce ideas off Miura. Miura and Shujin are pumped, but Mashiro is...less so.

Yamahisa consults with Yoshida about Aoki's work. Yamahisa nixes the idea of another Aoki/Nakai collaboration, saying that he's selling the manga as something written by a beautiful woman. Yoshida responds reasonably that no reader would see Aoki's face. At any rate, Yamahisa calls Aoki to suggest that she take on an assistant talented in drawing women's underwear. Once she finds out that said assistant is a guy, Aoki absolutely refuses, saying she can't trust a male assistant, and hangs up.

Meanwhile, Shujin is stuck on his teacher concept and calls Aoki for advice on how she would react if a fifth-grade boy looked up her skirt (as a teacher, hypothetically). She gives her answer--her reaction would be harsh (calling the parents), of course--and that's it. Once she hangs up, though, she's surprised that she can trust Shujin, who's a guy, when she can't trust other guys. She's a bit confused, thinking that she's only collaborating with Shujin, that she has four years on him, that he has a girlfriend (as well as Iwase after him). She concludes that Shujin is "popular."

Yamahisa and Miura banter a little about the upcoming Jump (I guess Yamahisa's offerings are Shizuka's manga and Aoki's, while Miura has Ashirogi's gag manga). Miura absolutely does not want to lose to Yamahisa, and who could blame him?

Mashiro wonders if Miyoshi is sick, since she hasn't been by lately. Shujin realizes that this may be the case and calls her. Miyoshi tells Shujin that she knows that he met Iwase. He admits it, but before he can explain the circumstances, Miyoshi hangs up on him. Shujin and Mashiro wonder how she found out; they assume that she saw Iwase's book while cleaning (not knowing about the letter), but it's under a pen name, so the whole thing's a little strange. Mashiro thinks Shujin should explain, but Shujin refuses, since a) Miyoshi isn't exactly interested in his explanations and b) he doesn't want to explain about Aoki either. Shujin pretty much brushes the matter off, since they have an important meeting with Miura coming up.

Miura, Shujin and Mashiro meet. Shujin and Mashiro size up their competition (Shizuka and Aoki's works). Miura really, really wants them to come out on top. As the chapter ends, Shujin and Mashiro are leafing through the new Akamaru, looking really apprehensive.




My comments on the chapter (also spoilery):


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Shujin and Mashiro's manga has disaster written all over it. This is not going to end well. I think Shizuka's going to wipe the floor with them.
2. Aoki looks like she's crushing on Shujin. Again, this is not going to end well. (If she knew what a lousy boyfriend he was, she'd probably think twice about crushing on him, even though it looks like she doesn't intend to do anything about her crush.)
3. I liked that Miyoshi tried to keep Mashiro out of it by saying he had nothing to do with any of the drama, but it looks like the boy's going to catch hell from Azuki anyway. I am a bit surprised that Miyoshi was dead set against saying anything to Shujin earlier in the chapter and then blew up at him later.
4. It's kind of hilarious how everyone hates Yamahisa.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 19, 2009)

Yup, chapter is out very early. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And yeah I would admit that Ashirogi's gag manga is going to do fucking terrible  There was another reference to them doing a manga similar to Money & Intelligence in this chapter too, when will the Jump staff finally agree that Miura is a poor editor and get them someone good? 

Personally I think this arc is simply demonstrating gag manga to the readers in the same way it's demonstrated detective and cult manga. I can see the third series Ashirogi work on being the one that finally gets Miura some success


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 19, 2009)

Yamahisa is the one who actually make sense in this chapter...and I like how he dissed on Miura's gag manga upcoming.

Seriously, I just don't see how Saiko artwork fit for the gag manga at all.

and Azuki..she getting cuter and cuter everytime she make her appearance.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 19, 2009)

ewww the new main character design looks 100% gay.

Hope Shizuka destroy all the competition .


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2009)

Azuki's sexy.

Takagi's an idiot when it comes to girls.

Lol Kaya.


----------



## hazashi (Nov 19, 2009)

Shujin was a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I hope Miyoshi breaks up with him

And I hate saiko's girlfriend, she looks so plastic and bleh, fuck her, so does the mangaka girl.

Miyoshi is the only cool girl of this manga.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

great chapter 

and the heart design is totally out somewhere in heaven 7


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2009)

lol @ Aoki falling for Takagi.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 19, 2009)

I was wondering now if that gag manga with the gay main character  fails whats going to happen with Miura? the guy just suck has an editor his other series Kenichi its also dropping.

hope he got fired.


----------



## abcd (Nov 19, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I was wondering now if that gag manga with the gay main character  fails whats going to happen with Miura? the guy just suck has an editor his other series Kenichi its also dropping.
> 
> hope he got fired.



He will start on a new note , correct his mistakes and such I guess


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

Aoki is turning into such an irresistible woman.

I swear her breats are growing


----------



## abcd (Nov 19, 2009)

Felix said:


> Aoki is turning into such an irresistible woman.
> 
> I swear her breats are growing



I'd prefer miyoshi any day


----------



## Inugami (Nov 19, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> I'd prefer miyoshi any day



Just don't make her cry..she looks disgusting with those mucus .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 19, 2009)

Why does Miura have a US Navy sweatshirt on?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 19, 2009)

It would be awesome that Iwase just schooled the duo in the manga contest.

Iwase * doing yammy gesture* : Who say that I can't write manga?

One week later :

Iwase managa : No.1
Duo's gag manga : No.45077


----------



## Inugami (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't think we gonna see Iwase manga too soon .

Likely Shizuka gonna pwn them doing the dark manga they always wanted to do .


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

Darth said:


> lol @ Aoki falling for Takagi.



shujin always has aoki to fall back to if miyohsi doesn't want him back


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 19, 2009)

I am not too sure how the rankings are going to play out but Shujin needs to deal with this Miyoshi thing and quickly before Miho starts putting the pressure on Saiko and we get some kind of rift going on every front.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 19, 2009)

Saiko sucks at character design.

Shujin is a dick.


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

The Love Hair is horrendous


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 19, 2009)

So Aoki finally noticed that Shujin is a pimp


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, I'm really impressed by how gay Ashirogi made their new Main Character.  It's really an incredible feat.  Just about every part of that guy screamed "terrible".  I liked the original design loads better.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah, I had the feeling she was falling for Shujin.  

Man, what a lucky guy, two hot and successful women and a girl with big breasts all wanting him.   He's sure a pimp beyond pimps to get women just by standing there.



Felix said:


> Aoki is turning into such an irresistible woman.
> 
> I swear her breasts are growing



I had that same impression too! 

Maybe talking to Shujin got her aroused?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice rack

You realize what Bakuman has done the last two chapters in a row don't you?  Satirization.  Think about it, Shuujin's explanation of novels vs. manga to Iwase could be used for the Big 3 debate.  And now we have Bakuman declaring Ane Doki a rival through Aoki's thoughts.


----------



## Godot (Nov 19, 2009)

Their new manga is going to fail hard. And I so badly want Shujin to end up with Aoki, but that most likely won't happen.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Nice rack
> 
> You realize what Bakuman has done the last two chapters in a row don't you?  Satirization.  Think about it, Shuujin's explanation of novels vs. manga to Iwase could be used for the Big 3 debate.  And now we have Bakuman declaring Ane Doki a rival through Aoki's thoughts.



I saw the cultural satire in regards to the big 3 and novels. I didn't see the Ane Doki as a rival. Even if it was there; I just don't see it, Ane Doki is almost a paint by numbers while Bakuman isn't exactly cookie cutter and I certainly hope they do better in the rankings then Ane Doki.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2009)

It was subtle, when Aoki mentioned that Shuujin was 4 years younger than her.  I took that as a "Watch us run a side-story that upstages your entire premise"


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It was subtle, when Aoki mentioned that Shuujin was 4 years younger than her.  I took that as a "Watch us run a side-story that upstages your entire premise"



Forgot that the guy in Ane-Doki is 4yrs younger then the main chick. Man that new years party every year (I really hope they do have one) is either really awkward or freaking awesome.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 19, 2009)

It's clear Miura is working too close with them.. When Hattori was working with them, he left most of the writing up to them but emphaziced the requirements of WSJ series, Miura seems to be trying to tell them how to write gag mangas.

EDIT: Aoki's boobs have definitely gotten bigger


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2009)

perman07 said:


> It's clear Miura is working too close with them.. When Hattori was working with them, he left most of the writing up to them but emphaziced the requirements of WSJ series, Miura seems to be trying to tell them how to write gag mangas.
> 
> *EDIT: Aoki's boobs have definitely gotten bigger*



Arousal often leads to physical changes


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 19, 2009)

> Aoki's boobs have definitely gotten bigger



Yeah, those puppies are huge. Holy crap.



> Shujin is a dick



Agreed. The sad thing is, Shujin and Miyoshi will probably stay together, and Shujin will continue to be a dick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2009)

Shujin is too stupid to deserve a girlfriend with huge boobs.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2009)

Shuujin is a pimp lol don't hate his game.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Shuujin is a pimp lol don't hate his game.



You ain't got any game if you're not even playing.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 19, 2009)

Shujin's pimp hand is too strong; the pecking order among his hoes is being sorted out in these chapters.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You ain't got any game if you're not even playing.



Shuujin's held all the game in the palm of his hand since day 1.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You ain't got any game if you're not even playing.


On the contrary, that's the sign of a true pimp. He's not even trying/playing but still managing to attract them bitches


----------



## Inugami (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmm yeah didn't notice  that Aoki was a girl with huge ones

 that's why Shujin likes to spend time talking with her and Miyoshi.Iwase don't need to write manga to gain his attention she needs  implants .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2009)

perman07 said:


> On the contrary, that's the sign of a true pimp. He's not even trying/playing but still managing to attract them bitches



He's too gay for manga to even do anything about it. So his pimp status is on probation for the time being.


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 19, 2009)

This was a neat chapter, lots of good scenes through out it. I wonder what is going to happen when they turn that page and see who wins.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 19, 2009)

I feel sorry for Miyoshi but I have to say I most definitely prefer TakagiXAoki in terms of pairings.

I can't wait for this new manga to tank and for Miura to get booted from being Ashirogi's editor. Saiko is struggling with drawing this crap and this gag manga is unlikely to win in Akamaru. I look forward to how Aoki does though.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 19, 2009)

Well..most of the manga writer is writing a manga that they love to do it while the duo is doing total opposite. At least Aoki still stick to her character to draw a romance series.

Is it Shizuka or other guys who have no problem to do the dark theme in SJ as well...In fact, the editor actually encouraged him even more...

basically, the new rookie editor > Miura.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2009)

The gag manga succeeds and they spend decades working on a manga they really hate while the manga they want to do is never serialized.

See: Kishimoto and his mafia manga.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 19, 2009)

good chapter but i think the gag manga may not work


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know, theres just something about Aoki I don't like...oh yeah she's kind of a bitch. I never usually like the tsundere type. 

Myoshi deserves better but on the other hand its not like Takagi knows the full extent of the shit storm he's in.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha! Bitches got trapped, they forgot that despite his looks Shujin is a manga freak and gives no lovin` for bitches. Poor girls.

How could Saiko make new character be so gay!?
And Miura is like a junk screaming for dose: "Gags! Put more gags! I want more gags!"

Fuck that!
We need Eiji and Hiramaru back!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 20, 2009)

Bakuman has been without Otter on man violence for far too long IMO


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Shuujin's held all the game in the palm of his hand since day 1.



omg!
we already have a mider T icon?

Shoujin is so badass, to me he is the main char.


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> omg!
> we already have a mider T icon?
> 
> Shoujin is so badass, to me he is the main char.





Takagi's a pimp. He's got Aoki, Iwase, and Kana dancing in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 20, 2009)

Miura: GAGZ ! MORE GAGZ ! HAHAHAHHAHAHA MORE GAGZ ! YEAH YEAH ! GAGS!


----------



## Inugami (Nov 20, 2009)

Somebody must slap that gag whore .


----------



## perman07 (Nov 20, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Bakuman has been without Otter on man violence for far too long IMO


I can forgive you as a person, but I can't forgive you as an otter


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 20, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Miura: GAGZ ! MORE GAGZ ! HAHAHAHHAHAHA MORE GAGZ ! YEAH YEAH ! GAGS!



I want someone to cave Miura's face in.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 20, 2009)

perman07 said:


> I can forgive you as a person, but I can't forgive you as an otter



We need an Otter that has his fists turn into stone icon. I mean we have a Mider T one for crying out loud.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 20, 2009)

Someone should fired Miura.

This is the first time I want the duo's work to fail so badly...just to spite on Miura.


----------



## Ximm (Nov 20, 2009)

Not good Shujin, not good. Nice to see Miho again.

Bowsqueekchirpmebosqueechi love! pek


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 21, 2009)

I wasn't expecting Miyoshi's issue to be revealed so early, I figured it would be left hanging for a few chapters.

Now though it seems like Shuujin and her breaking up is a real possibility. The only thing that makes me continue to doubt it'll happen is Miho saying she'll dump Saiko if it turns out he was cheating, which I really don't think will happen. But you never know, if they want to go for massive drama screwing up their entry in Akamaru, they just might take that route.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 21, 2009)

better than last week, but still one of the most boring chapters of the series imo

The gf screw up has been shown so many times in fiction and reality it's hardly giving any


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 21, 2009)

I know.

Miyoshy should kill Iwase. Aoki will accidentally see the murder and go crazy. Then Miho and Saiko will make their dreams come true through abusing drugs.

Shujin will blame everything on Miura and kill that fat fuck. Basing on the murder he will make the gaggest manga ever. Saiko will make acid drawings.

But it won`t be enough for Shujin. He will get used to killing people. It will be the source of his inspiration.

Dark, isn`t it?


----------



## Ladd (Nov 21, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> I know.
> 
> Miyoshy should kill Iwase. Aoki will accidentally see the murder and go crazy. Then Miho and Saiko will make their dreams come true through abusing drugs.
> 
> ...



I would read it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 21, 2009)

Undertaker said:


> I know.
> 
> Miyoshy should kill Iwase. Aoki will accidentally see the murder and go crazy. Then Miho and Saiko will make their dreams come true through abusing drugs.
> 
> ...



Let spice it up a bit...should we?

Miho start to prostitute herself for more money to buy drug for herself .

Miura decided that drawing the gag manga isn't enough to satire his lust..so he become Joker and make pencil trick on everyone for lulz.

Miyoshi who found guilty on for murder now spent her time in Gotham Asylum but somehow she break free from the there and begin to stalk Shujin in the shadow.

Aoki + Nakai = Good End

Saiko murder people and use the victim's blood as an ink to draw his manga.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 21, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Miho start to prostitute herself for more money to buy drug for herself.



Well, this was kinda obvious from the beginning.



Rokudaime said:


> Miura decided that drawing the gag manga isn't enough to satire his lust..so he become Joker and make pencil trick on everyone for lulz.







Rokudaime said:


> Saiko murder people and use the victim's blood as an ink to draw his manga.



Not just people. Saiko will kill whores. That will be his subconscious desire to kill Miho because she`ll have disgraced him and ruined their dreams.



Rokudaime said:


> Aoki + Nakai = Good End



No, no. Aoki is crazy. She will be put in the asylum too. Her camera will be next to Miyoshi. Aoki will feel guilty because it was her who started the triangle love thing and then all this shit happened.

Aoki will feel guilty for loving Shujin. That`s why she will repeatedly try to cut her own face and boobs, sew her own vagina.

Miyoshi will taunt Aoki. Miyoshi will be more furious and hysterical. But inside she just hates herself for being so stupid and naive. She will enjoy burning people slowly because in her eyes it will represent inability of people to endure her passionate love.

Aoki will end up with Glasses-chan. She will be into dominatrix and Nakai will be her servant. They will have retarded kids. They will also enjoy torturing people. It will be their vengeance to the world for being so mean to them.


Eiji will become an angel and write manga in heaven.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 21, 2009)

School days ending incoming?!


----------



## stardust (Nov 21, 2009)

Possibly.

Except this ending will actually be enjoyable.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2009)

People didn't enjoy him dying?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 21, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> School days ending incoming?!



Yeah i don't know what happened with some users that starting to change this history on some of the school days gloomy endings.

and I don't know why they forgot about the freaky trinity of the series (Eiji, Hiramaru,Shizuka)


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 21, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Someone should fired Miura.



Miura should get his head ran over by a 18 wheeler. 



> This is the first time I want the duo's work to fail so badly...just to spite on Miura.



Same here, Not just that though, I also just don't like this manga idea.


Undertaker said:


> I know.
> 
> Miyoshy should kill Iwase. Aoki will accidentally see the murder and go crazy. Then Miho and Saiko will make their dreams come true through abusing drugs.
> 
> ...





Undertaker said:


> Well, this was kinda obvious from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This would be the most disturbing manga ever. I would read it.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2009)

no spoilers?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 26, 2009)

it looks like a very interesting chapter .

hope someone put a summary .


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> it looks like a very interesting chapter .
> 
> hope someone put a summary .





MRain65 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^Summary.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 26, 2009)

^he edited his post after my post .


*Spoiler*: __ 



good to see Nakai has pride and respect his actual love interest


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, I'll go ahead and summarize (a real summary, LOL):


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mashiro and Shuujin are reading the new Akamaru Jump. Mashiro is drawn by Shizuka's offering, "True Human," saying that it's really dark, or maybe even disturbing. He thinks that it's similar to their earlier work "Two Earths," and that it's not very Jump-like. Meanwhile, Shuujin has read ahead and sees something he finds very alarming. When Mashiro asks him what's up, Shuujin shows him Aoki's story in Akamaru, "Aoba no koro." What's alarming is that it's a straight-up retelling of Azuki and Mashiro's touching love story (not meeting until they realize their dreams), which of course Aoki knows about since Shuujin told her. Mashiro is pissed, and Shuujin says that he never thought she'd make a manga out of it. They both worry about Miyoshi twigging to Shuujin and Aoki being connected upon reading the Akamaru story. Shuujin is reluctant to tell Miyoshi the truth about knowing Aoki, since she flipped out about the Iwase thing alone. Also, Shuujin may have unwisely praised Aoki to Miyoshi when he first met Aoki. They both start freaking a little bit. Shuujin is distracted, though, by another aspect of Aoki's story. There's a plot where a fat guy falls for a teacher, and although she doesn't like him at first, she falls in love after a touching scene set in the snow. He concludes from this that Aoki must actually love Nakai, given the similarities with her own life. The conversation soon turns back to what to do about Aoki (Shuujin doesn't have any reason to cut off their connection so abruptly) and Miyoshi (neither has a clue).

Fukuda reads Aoki's Akamaru story and sees the same parallel with Aoki's life (since he was there for that touching snow scene as well). Fukuda calls up Nakai to get his reaction, but Nakai is in the middle of "working" (well, flirting, but it could be working as well, I guess) with Katou, and doesn't want to talk about it. Nakai says he can't find a decent writer (to partner with for manga). Fukuda is annoyed at failing to invest effort in finding one and for, I guess, "slumming" doing piecemeal assistant work, but Nakai is defensive, saying that he enjoys the assistant stuff. Fukuda gets pissed and says that Aoki's too good for him. Nakai says that he found a new love (meaning Katou), and Fukuda gets /really/ angry, probably at Nakai's attitude. I think he's annoyed because Nakai won't get off his ass and find another writer, but he's also less than impressed with Nakai turning over a new leaf in record time (since he witnessed that touching snow scene).

His editor asks Niizuma's take on the Akamaru offerings. Niizuma praises Ashirogi's work but prefers Shizuka's plot. He says that Ashirogi have to become "kiyou binbou" (jacks of all trades).

Yoshida is cracking the whip with Hiramaru, urging him on with Aoki's information (a young, 22-year-old girl). Hiramaru is entranced, but Yoshida gives him a little lecture about love and mangaka (don't really follow much of it) What results is a "love and work schedule" (the assistant cracks up in the background, and we can hardly blame him). Sounds like Yoshida's pimping out Aoki to Hiramaru? We'll see how well that goes, LOL.

Niizuma's editor grabs a coffee with Hattori. The editor wants Hattori's opinion on Ashirogi's gag work, so they gab a bit about Ashirogi's various works and so on. Hattori wonders why Niizuma is so interested in Ashirogi, and the editor explains that his energy is down ever since "Trap" ended. Ultimately, it comes down to Ashirogi's potential, since they're still so young (18) and they have so much potential.

Azuki calls up Shuujin. Miyoshi's on her summer break and is staying with Azuki. Azuki explains that she knows about Shuujin meeting Iwase. Shuujin puts Mashiro on; Mashiro says that Shuujin ran into Iwase by accident, it wasn't a date, but Azuki tells them about the letter inside the book. Shuujin and Mashiro find the letter and freak out. Mashiro wants to tell Azuki about Aoki, but Shuujin refuses. Azuki is depressed that he's hiding things from her and tells him a lengthy anecdote about her mother and Mashiro's grandfather that I can't be bothered to translate at this hour. He still hesitates, and when she asks him point blank to tell her everything (about Shuujin), he can't, so she tells him she can't trust him and hangs up. Mashiro wonders if he's been dumped. End of chapter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 26, 2009)

Nakai is an idiot.


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2009)

azuki dumped him? awesome


----------



## Inugami (Nov 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



now they work in a ugly manga and no more gf's..yeah if they would insist in the dark manga that Aoki and Shujiin meeting wouldn't happened.


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2009)

they are digging their own grave


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 26, 2009)

The world whole is somewhat indirectly against them to do gag manga.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Nov 26, 2009)

That's DRAMA for ya


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2009)

Pimp rights have been revoked. These two will be virgins for the rest of their lives.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 27, 2009)

Azuki is being a nosy little bitch. Takagi's secrets are none of her business.


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2009)

i think its more along the lines of 

they never fought against the girls in an argument before, and now they got dumped


----------



## Baub (Nov 27, 2009)

Why did she get mad at Mashiro for not telling his friend's business ? I can see if it was his business.Or Mashiro could have said "It's best for them to work it out".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2009)

Because none of these people have an idea how real relationships work and are basically emotional retards, because they base everything on fulfilling dreams and putting manga ahead of feelings.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 27, 2009)

lol at Saiko calling Shizuka manga childish when he comes with the most gayest design ever on his main character.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 27, 2009)

Hiramaru 

This is so fucking refreshing

"Falling in love and going on hiatus... It sounds like a dream come true to me."

OH, GOD...  Every fucking panel.


Lol, Aoki is a dumb fuck, what could be worse than this copy-pasta.
Azuki having pms. That was new.


And lol "We true humans don`t even fart."


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 27, 2009)

Legendary chapter is legendary


----------



## Saiko (Nov 27, 2009)

I laugh every time I see Hiramaru..

Especially when we see him drawing and his editor in a silhouette behind him on the couch like he's some evill boss 

This could be a really critical situation be for the duo.. I doubt that the Gag Manga will do good and now that their Girlfriends are rebelling...


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 27, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pimp rights have been revoked. These two will be virgins for the rest of their lives.



The duo are destined to love each other.

and it would be extremely ironic if the dark manga become a great hit and make the duo and the gag addict editor look even pathetic. 

and Nakai, I don't know I should happy for you for being able to continue move on your life or not because in this chapter, you pissed me off. 

and I always like the short scene between the Otter 11 writer and his editor. Their ethic never cease to amazed me.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 27, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> and Nakai, I don't know I should happy for you for being able to continue move on your life or not because in this chapter, you pissed me off.



Well you can't blame him apparently hes having a good relationship and also going with Aoki would turn into a bad thing because it appears she likes Shuujjin in this moment.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 27, 2009)

really fun chapter i like it


----------



## abcd (Nov 27, 2009)

When I read the otter 11 writers feelings... I feel togashi would be like this


----------



## stardust (Nov 27, 2009)

Hiramaru is easily my favourite character. Such an odd creation.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 27, 2009)

so now both are single

Bakuman is really pure enjoyment every chapter, really great stuff


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Well you can't blame him apparently hes having a good relationship and also going with Aoki would turn into a bad thing because it appears she likes Shuujjin in this moment.



I dunno about the good relationship part. Glasses girl was all "???" when he said new love. It's like he made up a relationship in his own mind.

Nakai is just a huge 4chan goon. 

Azuki is being a pretty unreasonable bitch. Shujin's business ain't nobody's business but Shujin's. Trying to pry it out of Saiko is just low. But I know enough girls in real life that are nosy manipulative shrews like that...so I guess that makes this realistic.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 27, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I dunno about the good relationship part. Glasses girl was all "???" when he said new love. It's like he made up a relationship in his own mind.



Well at least he can work with her in the same room .



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakai is just a huge 4chan goon.



I picture a lot of those bastard with the same features of Nakai 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Azuki is being a pretty *unreasonable* bitch.



She and Saiko were never reasonable persons .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL, I heard of using real life experiences in your stories but Aoki's were a bit too dead on xDD


----------



## stardust (Nov 27, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I dunno about the good relationship part. Glasses girl was all "???" when he said new love. It's like he made up a relationship in his own mind.
> 
> Nakai is just a huge 4chan goon.
> 
> Azuki is being a pretty unreasonable bitch. Shujin's business ain't nobody's business but Shujin's. Trying to pry it out of Saiko is just low. But I know enough girls in real life that are nosy manipulative shrews like that...so I guess that makes this realistic.



Azuki is not being a 'manipulative shrew'. She's just worried for Miyoshi, which is completely understandable. Miyoshi is miserable without Shuujin, and as her best friend, Azuki obviously knows that and just wants to see her happy again. Although ringing Shuujin's mobile was a bit out of order, desperate times call for desperate measures. What Azuki did was perfectly understandable, and I don't see why people are getting so riled up about it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 27, 2009)

Hiramaru at it again!    I wonder which Mangka he might've been refering to?  

And Nakai....... 



Kira Yamato said:


> LOL, I heard of using real life experiences in your stories but Aoki's were a bit too dead on xDD



You know, I could see Tagaki telling Aoki about the complications with their girlfriends and she's writing it all in the notebook for a future chapter.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 27, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Azuki is being a pretty unreasonable bitch. Shujin's business ain't nobody's business but Shujin's. Trying to pry it out of Saiko is just low. But I know enough girls in real life that are nosy manipulative shrews like that...so I guess that makes this realistic.



yea, i get why she's concerned, but she can't expect saiko to tell stuff about shujin that shujin doesn't want told.

You don't spill your best friend's secrets to anybody, not even your girlfriend.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 27, 2009)

Finally a chapter where we get to see the other mangakas, those are always the best. 

Hiramaru was awesome as usual with his banter, but I really liked seeing Fukuda, his hotbloodedness has been absent for far too long.

Relationship drama seems foreboding, I'm not sure how they're going to balance between trying to resolve that and working on manga.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 27, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> yea, i get why she's concerned, but she can't expect saiko to tell stuff about shujin that shujin doesn't want told.
> 
> You don't spill your best friend's secrets to anybody, not even your girlfriend.



The big problem its that it looks like Shujiin was cheating on Miyoshi and Saiko was covering him and Azuki being a ''good'' girl wouldn't  stand that .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> The big problem its that it looks like Shujiin was cheating on Miyoshi and Saiko was covering him and Azuki being a ''good'' girl wouldn't  stand that .



Well duh.

Saiko needs to set her straight that he's not, but not say too much.

He needs to get azuki off his back without spilling everything about shujiin to her.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2009)

Likin' the responses of this chapter

For a chapter so much about Aoki, I found it a bit amusing that she didn't even appear.

And I think this temporary breakup for the guys is good.  Gives Saiko a chance to strengthen his relationship with Azuki and Shuujin a chance to keep his pimp hand strong.  Gotta let him do what he does best.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2009)

That pimp hand is currently limper than the contents of a viagra-less senior citizen's pants.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol, Hiramaru is being played by his editor into getting stuck in a rat race so he can never quit. That Editor is truly evil. 

For a writer, Aoki seems kinda unoriginal though. Sure its good to have a Real life experience (even if its someone's else's) for inspiration but copying the whole idea wholesale seems kinda unoriginal for Aoki... Either that or she thinks she can get some great drama from Shuujin and Mashiro's predicaments. Lol...

And what the editors were talking about is so true. When those 2 were still doing that detective story, it seemed like there was so much tension and suspense so see how they would compete with Eiji and now, they've pretty much fallen off the radar thanks to Miura.


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 27, 2009)

> That pimp hand is currently limper than the contents of a viagra-less senior citizen's pants



Agreed. Pimp FAIL.



> For a writer, Aoki seems kinda unoriginal though. Sure its good to have a Real life experience (even if its someone's else's) for inspiration but copying the whole idea wholesale seems kinda unoriginal for Aoki... Either that or she thinks she can get some great drama from Shuujin and Mashiro's predicaments. Lol...



Yeah. I don't really know what she's doing writing shounen manga anyway. She said it herself: shounen isn't a good fit for her. She should have stuck with her instincts and washed her hands of shounen manga entirely rather than letting Yamahisa talk her into doing the Akamaru story. I doubt he would have even tried to keep her if she weren't beautiful. Maybe if the story does horribly, she'll be able to pack up and leave with no regrets. I somehow think all the guys at Jump drooling over her will get over it quickly once Iwase shows up, and show up she will. (I kind of wish there were some way to keep her in the storyline, though.)

Aoki's a bright girl, though, and she's slightly less socially inept than Iwase, so I have to wonder what she was thinking using Mashiro and Azuki's relationship like that. She's capable of writing original stuff (the Hideout Door story, and presumably her shoujo manga works), so why rip off Mashiro and Azuki's life instead of thinking up an original plot? For that matter, why write a story which really closely mirrors her personal life (with Nakai)? Aoki seems way too shy to write something like that easily recognizable to all the people who were there for the snow-umbrella thing (Fukuda, Mashiro, Shuujin and Miyoshi).

I think the only way out of the Shuujin/Aoki/Miyoshi mess is for Aoki to explain to Miyoshi her role in everything (setting up the "accidental" run-in with Iwase, getting advice from Shujin)...preferably over the phone, so Miyoshi doesn't find out how beautiful Aoki is, LOL. After the Akamaru fiasco, I'd say Aoki owes Shuujin big-time, so she'd probably agree to do it.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2009)

I wonder if the girls(Azuki/Miyoshi) are going to read Aoki manga ..because it would retarded(but fun at the same time) if that misunderstand  gets explained in the next chapter of Aoki manga.


----------



## Ximm (Nov 28, 2009)

Poor Hiramaru, always being tricked/trapped by his editor into doing his manga.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2009)

Speaking of, why didn't they show his face?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Speaking of, why didn't they show his face?



Dunno.. perhaps to give us readers the feeling of him being an evil man that just work in the shadows manipulating Hiramaru.

to bad that doesn't work  well because we already know how he looks.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Speaking of, why didn't they show his face?



For the lolz.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 2, 2009)

I found a summary on 2ch by Ohana of Chapter 65 in detail, so I'm going to go ahead and summarize. My Japanese is...admittedly not great, but it's better than a Babelfish translation by half. Now that I've read it, it's just a detailed version of the earlier spoilers and not horribly inconsistent.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Mashiro and Shuujin freak out a little. Mashiro tells Shuujin that Azuki found out that he concealed his uncle and her mom's relationship from her. Mashiro tries to downplay the gravity of the situation, but Shuujin isn't convinced (she might be even more unforgiving than Miyoshi, he thinks). Azuki calls back. Mashiro apologizes and asks her to believe that he's not doing anything wrong, and Azuki appears receptive and says that she believes him, but the conversation quickly goes downhill. Mashiro's position is "Don't you trust me?" and Azuki's is "If you trust me, you can tell me anything, right?" The phone call ends. So yeah, no resolution there. Mashiro seems to have dug in his heels.
-At Azuki's house, Azuki tells Miyoshi about the fight. Miyoshi feels guilty about causing all of this. Both Azuki and Mashiro are stubborn as all get out, though, so it's not really her fault.
-Shuujin calls up Aoki to end their little chats. Aoki tells him that she's never been able to speak this freely before (which I can believe, given what we've seen of her behaviour). It's not clear whether Shuujin actually goes through with telling her they have to stop talking, or whether he loses his nerve because he doesn't have the heart to shut her down (aw). The raw should clear that up.
-The early results are in for Akamaru Jump. Tanto came in FIRST (that's right....FIRST), True Human came in second, and Aoki's submission ("The time of blue leaves") came in fourth.
-In the "real deal" (final) results, Tanto came in FIRST as well! Shuujin and Mashiro are thrilled, although I don't know why, since they're going to be drawing that awful gag manga until cockroaches rule the earth. Mashiro gets a "Congratulations" reply from Azuki when he emails her the news. Shuujin /also/ gets congratulations...from Aoki. (Dun dun DUNNNN.) I think Aoki calls up Shuujin to congratulate him, but I don't know if he told her no more phone calls and she ignored him, or if he didn't have the nerve to tell her that the phone calls were a no-go in their last conversation.
-Aoki's drawings are identified as the problem holding her back (by an editor or by herself, it's unclear). Aoki swallows her pride and calls up and asks for Nakai to draw for her once again. Aoki and Nakai meet up at a family restaurant. Nakai seems to have misunderstood the reason she's asking for his help, ahem.
-At the meeting/date/whatever, Nakai says that if Aoki wants Nakai to draw for her, she'll have to go out with him. (Basically, he's imposing a condition that she has to date him to have him as a working partner again.)
-Aoki is infuriated at Nakai's (indecent? LOL) proposal and slaps him, crying (whoa)
-Nakai says basically "My path is clear"--no, really, that's what he says--"Well, Natsumi-chan is waiting for me. Goodbye." (Um, who's Natsumi-chan? Katou? I guess? We never got a first name for her.)

End of chapter.

Shuujin should just suck it up and explain everything to Miyoshi. The longer this drags on, the more difficult it's going to be. The weird thing is that I don't think Shuujin is exactly rushing to reconcile with Miyoshi. It's not that he doesn't want to, but it's not at the top of his priority list. It's weird, though. I mean, to his mind, he didn't do anything wrong, so there's really nothing to argue about...but she doesn't know the truth and she's out of her mind with worry and jealousy. If he really loved her, wouldn't that, you know, bother him a bit?

Nakai's being an asshole. Fukuda was on the money: Aoki's wayyyyy too good for him.

Also, as I said earlier, THIS IS NOT A SHOUJO MANGA. What's with all the confessions and love drama? Sheesh. Shuujin and Miyoshi as well as Mashiro and Azuki are still on the outs, it looks like Aoki may have a thing for Shuujin, and there was this big confrontation between Aoki and Nakai at the end. WTF?

If this is the end of the Aoki/Nakai collaboration--and I'm not convinced that it is--maybe Aoki's going to quit shounen manga altogether (which is what she should have done when Hideout Door tanked, but whatever). If her employers make her serialization conditional on collaborating with Nakai, I can see her saying "Screw it" and leaving. I hope not, because otherwise there's no reason to keep her in the story...unless she winds up dating Shuujin, but I'm going to choose to ignore that possibility.

No Fukuda, no Eiji, and no Hiramaru. Sigh.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 2, 2009)

MRain65 said:


> I had translated some spoilers from Ohana, but there's another summary up with conflicting information, so I'll wait until I get the actual spoilers or the raw before summarizing anything.



*Spoiler*: __ 




My hate level is over 9000...

Nakai that Bitch..


----------



## Inugami (Dec 2, 2009)

MRain65 said:


> I found a summary on 2ch by Ohana of Chapter 65 in detail, so I'm going to go ahead and summarize. My Japanese is...admittedly not great, but it's better than a Babelfish translation by half. Now that I've read it, it's just a detailed version of the earlier spoilers and not horribly inconsistent.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter is so full of things I didn't like .Tanto on first? that crap? damn now Miura would never shut up about gags, a bunch of drama just because Shuujin can't still call Miyo and tell the  truth ... and Nakai damn Nakai.

last chapter I was okay with Nakai I even respected him for no running to Aoki like an idiot just for some panel in a manga , but this time he was a total idiot.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nakai..............     (Needs head hitting wall emote)

And Tanto got first?


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 3, 2009)

Raw's up at RP (raw-paradise.com, for the uninitiated).

I did another quick and dirty summary after reading the raw, for those who want the "highlights" and for clarification of this chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Mashiro/Azuki remains unresolved (they've both dug in their heels).
-Shuujin still hasn't explained everything to Miyoshi and is dragging /his/ heels.
-Shuujin hasn't yet cut off communication with Aoki. He tries, but before he can say "We should stop," Aoki praises him and tells him how happy she was to talk with him, how much she's benefited, etc. etc., and Shuujin completely loses his nerve. Shuujin and Mashiro are worn out by the drama (as are we all).
-The Akamaru results are in, and Ashirogi's Tanto got 1st, True Human got 2nd, and Aoki's got 3rd.
-Aoki calls up Shuujin, and they congratulate each other on their good results (3rd is good, I guess?). Aoki is /really/ falling for Shuujin, in spite of herself (she knows it's a no-go situation because he has a girlfriend), and she is so frigging cute this chapter, I can't even. She's almost unrecognizable with Shuujin: bubbly and warm. Shuujin, for his part, is increasingly charmed by Aoki. Mashiro finds this worrying (as he should).
-Due to editorial pressure, Aoki has to swallow her pride and ask Nakai to collaborate with her again. Nakai is pleased at getting attention from not one but two pretty girls, and isn't exactly leaping to rush to her side again. His cosy situation with Katou has given him a complete personality 180. He went past confident and straight into douchebag territory, unfortunately.
-Aoki and Nakai meet at a restaurant. Nakai has realized the truth of Aoki's manga submission--or at least everyone's interpretation of it (that Aoki likes him)--and so has decided to play hardball with Aoki. He straight up informs her that he's getting along very well with Katou Natsumi (the cute pigtailed assistant) and enjoys his assistant work. He says that he's torn between Katou and Aoki, although Aoki doesn't quite follow.
-Nakai says fine, he'll collaborate with her, on the condition that she go out with him. Aoki bursts into tears and SLAPS him, but it's safe to say that he had it coming. She calls him a terrible person (hard to argue on this point) and he says that his path is clear and that Natsumi-chan (Katou) is waiting. End of chapter.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 3, 2009)

Aoki/Shujin would be a pretty awesome couple but, she's even less likely to give it up than Miyoshi.


----------



## Felix (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh god... Aoki
She is so.... 
She melts me away


----------



## Inugami (Dec 3, 2009)

Link removed

Shuujin its acting like an idiot..why stop calling Aoki when she helps? they aren't doing anything wrong I don't know why he can't just call Miyo and explain all .

hated Miura and Nakai cocky fat faces in this chapter .


----------



## Lycanthropy (Dec 3, 2009)

Mashiro and Takagi are really winding me up now. JUST CALL YOUR GIRLFRIENDS AND EXPLAIN YOURSELVES YOU BLOODY MORONS. The longer they leave it the worse it's going to get for them.

And Nakai  I used to think Nakai was alright, I used to feel bad for him when Aoki was cold towards him, but now he's just become a total arrogant bastard. 

I feel so bad for Aoki now :/


----------



## seastone (Dec 3, 2009)

Seriously I cannot tell who is making a bigger deal out of this Shuujin/Saiko or Azuki. Azuki for having all these trust issues or Shuujin/Saiko making themselves looks worse then they are. 

Also I am the only one finding Aoki "lose faith in men" speech if it weren't for Shuujin kind of whiny/exaggerated? Seriously there are worse things men can do then just move on very fast and act like asses. 

Tanto seems to be doing pretty good, maybe Miura deserves some credit as a editor.



Lycanthropy said:


> And Nakai  I used to think Nakai was alright, I used to feel bad for him when Aoki was cold towards him, but now he's just become a total arrogant bastard.



Same here.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 3, 2009)

I did feel bad for Aoki and Nakai, you such a failure just like the duo. 

Can't you just treat it as a profession job? Even if you have another lover, you still need money to support her and being artist of serialized manga can easily rack more money than being an assistant. Nakai is just that short-sighted...now I understand why this guys fail so hard in his life. Despite that he being 33 years, he still act immature.

About the Tanto being No.1, I do not like it. Perhaps I just hate that the fact, Miura actually win the bet that GAG manga work.

Lastly, I hope the duo got dumped. A simple misunderstanding can be solving with explanation but no, they decided to prolong the matter because of their pride and stubbornness. I know that Azuki is being biatch in this matter but at least Miyoshi isn't. 

I guess it is too early for Shujin to get his Pimp license when he cannot even understand the girls feeling at all.

So much rage for me in this chapter. Nakai cockiness in the last 3 pages make me puke.

/go outside to take some fresh air.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 3, 2009)

Nakai 
I, too, used to think he was alright, but now he's just being an ass. As for Ashirogi... it's just... Jesus Christ


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 3, 2009)

damnit I was going to post that picture of him. 

I lol'd pretty hard when I read that. Shujin and Saiko are being ass hats. 

Though I did love the line about not giving in or face being whipped the rest of their lives.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 3, 2009)

the face he has in the panel before that one  its really weird but funny.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2009)

damn awesome chapter

this is turning into a romance xD


----------



## hehey (Dec 3, 2009)

I always hated Nakai, now i have a good reason too besides the usual "hes pathetic" thing, i cant believe he did that.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 3, 2009)

I want Nakai to die alone...painfully. How dare he hurt Aoki; though when she slapped him it was HOT.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 3, 2009)

Nakai got shown a little love and now it's goes way over his head, what a moron.

Saiko's girl should just stop being such ass, girls...omg


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, Nakai is a piece of shit.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 3, 2009)

The worst thing about the Nakai thing is that it's not clear that he cares that much about either girl; any pretty girl will do. He's treating it like he's weighing his options to see whatever will get him the "best deal." So in his mind, if he's going to work with Aoki again, she's going to have to make it worth his while...by dating him. 

Not that I didn't love Aoki slapping the shit out of Nakai, but what is she going to do now? Given all the trouble she's given the editorial department in the past, I can't imagine they're going to be particularly sympathetic when she tells them that Nakai is a no-go. Can she find another artist? If she can't, will that be it for her shounen manga career?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 3, 2009)

Now that Nakai its a no-go and Shizuka its having problems getting serialized because hes being very seinen it would be funny if the editor makes them work for some time so Shizuka can adjust to do shounen .

well I don't think its really going to happen but I really want to see him .


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2009)

Good for Ashirogi. Finally got 1st place. I guess it helped that Eiji wasn't up against them this time around.

I feel pretty bad for Aoki. (lol emotions directed towards fictional characters) Nakai's an asshole. I hope the other chick dumps him. I somewhat liked Nakai before. It's a shame he turned to the dark side. 

maybe if he lost some weight....


----------



## Gene (Dec 3, 2009)

Damn it, I fucking knew it.

NAKAI THAT WHORE


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2009)

naki was an ass i bet she runs and cry's  to Saiko. she he was the only guy she trusted.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2009)

That was a rather sleazy move by Nakai. Seriously, did he think something like that would work?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2009)

This chapter was so so awesome, I loved how well the art was done for Shuujin and saiko.

As for Saiko and Azuki, im really glad that Saiko isn't giving in, even if he is being kind of an ass, its nice to know that he's not completely whipped. 

Also, im really liking Aoki, and i kinda feel bad that i wouldn't mind miyoshi getting dumped . But that slap was epic, it reminded me of when takagi dropped that fool for talkin shit about saiko.

Also, :rofl nakai


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 3, 2009)

This chapter was great. But I have to agree with everyone here in regards to Nakai, dudes a douche. I used to think he was okay, too but now he's turned into an arrogant ass. I feel bad for Aoki I really hope she finds another artist for her manga.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 3, 2009)

It was really fun to see that both Saiko and Azuki being so stuborn. Well Shūjin and Miyoshi will bring them back together


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2009)

After reading that chapter, just gotta say...

Bitches and whores. :ho


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2009)

It's funny that the pictures really do convey part of the story.   Just seeing Aoki's expression when talking to Takagi, really shows that she has a thing for him now.

Things are going to get very complex soon with the romance.   Just hope they don't go overboard with the drama.



And Nakai........... 

I don't think that slap was enough.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2009)

Has anyone here seen the movie Swingers? Do you remember that part of the movie where the guy keeps calling the girl that gave him her number and you slowly watch as he gets more and more pathetic until you're like "Damnit, stop calling her!!!" ?

That's how that chapter felt.

These guys...just man the hell up, already.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 3, 2009)

I am going to laugh my fucking ass off if the editors ask that assistant chick to draw Aoki's manga. Oh god let this happen. 
I think Miyoshi is going to apologize to Saiko and he is going to tell the whole story and Miyoshi will understand but still pound on Shujin for making her cry.

I hope they get over this drama stuff in the next chapter or 2 as I want to get back fighting with Eiji for #1


----------



## Saiko (Dec 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 3, 2009)

^ And yet it fits.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Dec 3, 2009)

I always got the feeling that Nakai was a nice guy.

...but goddam he's a douche


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 3, 2009)

lmao Nakai. Dumbass got way too cocky. That's not how you play the game. He better hope the other girl doesn't find out what he tried to pull.

I'm also more convinced that Shuujin/Aoki are gonna hook up at some point.


----------



## Ximm (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, Nakai is just awful. I hope he gets no one. I feel bad Aoki.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nakai...the pimp force is too much for you right now...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2009)

Nakai is what happens when a fat 2chan otaku gets some attention from a girl. It's too much for him to handle and he becomes delusional.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 3, 2009)

That was an epic slap.


----------



## Sarkile (Dec 3, 2009)

Shujin is more than pimp enough for both Miyoshi AND Aoki.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 3, 2009)

That fat fuck Nakai diserved that slap. While I was reading it I was just thinking, that Nakai turned out to be "that guy". 

You know how people are like "dont be *that* guy"? Well nakai was...the douche

Epic artwork this issue as well. I hope for Shuujin/Aoki lmao at him calling Miyoshi a child. Great chapter


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 3, 2009)

This manga just showed that it was never a wise move to shower a little love to some fat failure in the life. It would only make them fail harder.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 3, 2009)

wtf? When did the big guy turn into an ass? Seriously come on he wasn't like that before, unless getting a girl gave him an extreme confidence boost. 

Personally I just see this as 

And I still don't like Aoki.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2009)

Nakai became an ass after Fukuda's call, when he learned that Aoki still likes him.   And knowing he has 2 beautiful women at the palm of his head, stroked his male ego.   


I think Fullmetal was right about Kato.  Nakai might be visted soon by poetic justice.   But instead of Kato going to be Aoki's partner, I think she might go back to being Ashirogi's assistant (since she has a thing for Saiko).

And Nakai will be all alone.   (Don't be surprised at this point, he is crawling on his knees and begging forgiveness to Aoki).


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Nakai became an ass after Fukuda's call, when he learned that Aoki still likes him.   And knowing he has 2 beautiful women at the palm of his head, stroked his male ego.
> 
> 
> I think Fullmetal was right about Kato.  Nakai might be visted soon by poetic justice.   But instead of Kato going to be Aoki's partner, I think she might go back to being Ashirogi's assistant (since she has a thing for Saiko).
> ...



That would be a justice.

Hey, I think you may hit the mark..there is a high chance that Kato going to draw the manga for her..I never consider that possibility untill i read your comment.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2009)

Na, that was Fullmetal who said that Kato would go to Aoki.   I thought she might go back to Ashirogi, because he's going to be serialized again.

And with the Shujin / Mioshi / Aoki / Iwase love square going on.   What's adding a Love Triangle with Saiko / Azuki / Kato to make things more complicated?


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 3, 2009)

Darth said:


> I hope the other chick dumps him.



That would be awesome.



Kira Yamato said:


> That was a rather sleazy move by Nakai. Seriously, did he think something like that would work?



He got love only from rubber dolls. 
What do you expect?

It will be funny if Shuujin kicks Nakai`s ass after knowing.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 3, 2009)

> unless getting a girl gave him an extreme confidence boost.



Bingo. I don't see that this is so out of character. I'm going to guess, from the way he's latched on to Aoki, that Nakai's used to being ignored by girls, so Katou being nice to him has to be a huge confidence booster.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 3, 2009)

Why is the male in the series suddenly become an ass?


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 3, 2009)

Because he thinks he has two said "asses" in the palm of his hand. It's sad really...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2009)

Everyone in this manga has seemingly become an ass. Get your womanly problems in order and get back to doing manga you fools!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2009)

i think Shujin will get Saiko to help Aoki with her drawings in the manga cause Nakai is an ass.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 4, 2009)

NAM said:


> i think Saiko will get Shujin to help Aoki with her drawings in the manga cause Nakai is an ass.



Shuujin drawings suck! and Saiko can't help other people because hes going to be serialized .

Shuujin its acting like an idiot too he can't even solve his personal problems he almost was going to cut contact with her even if she isn't the person to blame for his situation, none of those two deserve the big boobs of Aoki .

IMO she needs real men, Fukuda or Hiramaru can do the job.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 4, 2009)

Aoki's boobs are spectacular in recent chapters. They seem to have grown proportionately with her character development. I don't normally notice this sort of thing, but dayum.



> IMO she needs real men, Fukuda or Hiramaru can do the job.



Fukuda, maybe. Hiramaru's a baby himself, what with his laziness and entitlement.



> Nakai's move should not be surprising. He's reacting like an average idiot. After getting scorned by Aoki, he has moved on. Now that the roles have reversed with her needing Nakai, he's giving Aoki a taste of her medicine.



The weird thing is that if he had done that for revenge, it would have been douchey, but it would have been understandable. However, Nakai's little thought bubble about how if Aoki likes him, his scheme "could work" before their meeting suggests to me that he ACTUALLY THOUGHT there was a good chance Aoki would agree to his condition. It wasn't so much a revenge scheme as a colossally stupid and insulting gamble.



> The cast is full of unbearable one-dimensional idiots.



You know, I stayed away from Bakuman for a while because I had read Death Note, and I had hated that all the characters in Death Note were either intended to be or came across as horribly unsympathetic (except maybe Matsuda). It wasn't that it was /dark/ so much as it was.../unpleasant/. It's no fun reading a manga where everyone's an asshole, even the "good guys." 

In Bakuman, though, I found (and mileage may vary), that the characters are, by and large, fairly likeable, and when they're not likeable, you can usually see where they're coming from. 

Eiji's introduced as this annoying little prodigy who enjoys ridiculous perks (no meetings, no names), but he winds up eating crow (no pun intended, heh) and admitting that his success had gone to his head. Sure, he's still annoying with his spontaneous noises and general weirdness, but he sticks up for his fellow mangaka (even to the point of being willing to sponsor them through the boycott hiatus) and isn't stingy with praise where it's earned. 

Also, the first time we see Aoki, she's pretty much a stereotypical ice queen. She never smiles, she's rude to Shuujin and Mashiro, she trashes Fukuda and Ashirogi's manga (saying they don't suit shounen), and she balks at every editorial suggestion. Of course, over time, it's shown that her coldness is more shyness than bitchery. With the right person, she can be warm and sweet, and she shows a backbone and a conscience (when she joins the boycott).

Fukuda also seems like a hot-tempered jerk when he's first introduced (talking shit about Nakai to his face and throwing shitfits every five minutes), but he's actually a decent guy who cares about his colleagues, for all of his talk about rivals and competition he was the one who came up with the boycott idea when he was outraged at the editor's treatment of Ashirogi. 

...And so on. I mean, I could do a similar description for pretty much every character except maybe Koogy, who has no redeeming qualities at all.

...The only character I find unbearable these days is Nakai, but to be fair, even before his current epic douchiness phase, I found him pretty awful. Your mileage may vary, of course. (A lot of fans like him, I think, or at least they did until this chapter.)


----------



## Inugami (Dec 4, 2009)

MRain65 said:


> Aoki's boobs are spectacular in recent chapters. They seem to have grown proportionately with her character development. I don't normally notice this sort of thing, but dayum.



This, this, this! for me they are the boobs of the week .

I'm gonna rep+ you for your talk about those guys like Fukuda,Hiramaru,Aoki that in the beginning looked like D-bags! but now they are the  of the series.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope next issue we get some pages from Tanto like see some more designs and such and hopefully soon some color pages like with Detective Trap and Crow, it's good for sets


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 4, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> This, this, this! for me they are the boobs of the week .
> 
> I'm gonna rep+ you for your talk about those guys like Fukuda,Hiramaru,Aoki that in the beginning looked like D-bags! but now they are the  of the series.



Such an ironic, isn't it?

Eiji, Fukuda, Hiramaru and Aoki become likable cast as the series goes...while our duo...


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 4, 2009)

​_Easily one of the best panel's Ive seen this week........._


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2009)

It seems as Aoki's character develops, her ummm..."talent" develops. 

If you know what I mean.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 4, 2009)

Nakai's pimp hand isn't ready for this kind of action


----------



## Random Member (Dec 4, 2009)

Saiko and Shujin's faces as Aoki went on and on during the phone call, making it harder for Shujin to break the news to her, were priceless. That and the "It's tough being popular" panel. 




MRain65 said:


> ...The only character I find unbearable these days is Nakai, but to be fair, even before his current epic douchiness phase, I found him pretty awful. Your mileage may vary, of course. (A lot of fans like him, I think, or at least they did until this chapter.)



I'm one of those that liked him until this chapter. I'm hoping he'll change for the better and he and Aoki can make up, at least as friends if it so happens that they'll be no longer interested in each other.


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 4, 2009)

This needs more manga stuff and less of this love crisis. >.>


----------



## hazashi (Dec 5, 2009)

Nakai was a douche but he just wanted to try one last time I guess, he problably needed to listen "no" from aoki to persue his relationship with the other girl.

So I guess he just got balls, you cant be nice everytime.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 5, 2009)

Na, Nakai was full of himself thinking he was 'da man' in having 2 women like him.  But he went too far in demanding his relationship with Aoki.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh yea. Right after the slap someone said "Seriously? This sort of thing really happens?" Was that Nakai? Or just random civilian #198?

I thought it was someone random and i chuckled quite a bit, since when i hear about weird stuff (Like the my friend's brother being offered sex by his math teacher outside 7-11) that is exactly what i respond with.

EDIT: And the math teacher was NOT hot, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Ladd (Dec 5, 2009)

I found this chapter hilarious, especially Shujin and Saiko's faces during the phone call.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2009)

Excellent chapter.  From now on whenever we meet a new female character, I'm going to keep a lookout for Shuujin's eye.  In their first apperances, he gave both Miyoshi and Aoki "the eye" and now they've both fallen for him.  

The conditions are also now ripe for Aoki to just run to Shuujin...to think this chick hardly ever showed emotions before.  What would be great is if they kissed Miyoshi came back just in time to see it, throw in Iwase for lulz.

And we got more panels of _that_ face.  It was mostly Mashiro making it this time


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Shuujin drawings suck! and Saiko can't help other people because hes going to be serialized .
> 
> Shuujin its acting like an idiot too he can't even solve his personal problems he almost was going to cut contact with her even if she isn't the person to blame for his situation, none of those two deserve the big boobs of Aoki .
> 
> IMO she needs real men, Fukuda or Hiramaru can do the job.



sorry i messed up the names i meant shuujin will get Saiko to help her for a while.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 5, 2009)

> sorry i messed up the names i meant shuujin will get Saiko to help her for a while.



I was actually thinking this may happen while Aoki searches for another artist to help her.

By the way cool avy Nam.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2009)

I love the way he designs the womenpek

they're all so gorgeous


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2009)

Fate115 said:


> I was actually thinking this may happen while Aoki searches for another artist to help her.
> 
> By the way cool avy Nam.



She could always try Fukuda or maybe even......Eiji.

Btw, ralphy's right about that page, I'd like to see that colored.


----------



## stardust (Dec 5, 2009)

Nakai annoyed the hell out of me this chapter. What a smug little bastard. He's so delusional thinking that he has two women gagging for him, Aoki and that assistant. Nakai probably mistook that assistant's friendliness for something more, and then conjured up some kind of relationship. I wasn't expecting that proposition at all. Nakai always seemed like a docile enough guy. I'm sort of hoping Miyoshi doesn't get back together with Shuujin, I'd much, much prefer Aoki with him. I agree with what Mider said about Shuujin and Aoki getting together, just as Miyoshi sees them. Would be overdone, but I still really want to see something like that happening.

I think Aoki would fit better with Shuujin, anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2009)

Shuujin's a data-loving guy more than an emotional one though, he thinks it would be easier to be with Aoki than Miyoshi however he doesn't really have strong feelings for either of them.  He's trying to think of the most logical way to not hurt either of them.  He may be really cool but his experience with a woman's heart is zilch.
Also, it frustrated me that even though Miyoshi and Shuujin felt guilt about breaking up Azuki and Saiko neither of them said anything about it.  I liked the parallelism there though.
As for Nakai "Nice guys may finish last but jerks don't finish at all".


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 5, 2009)

> I agree with what Mider said about Shuujin and Aoki getting together, just as Miyoshi sees them. Would be overdone, but I still really want to see something like that happening


.

Oh, God, no. The instant that happens, Bakuman really will be nothing but a shoujo manga.

Shuujin seems kind of...cold-blooded in the romance department, at least to me. It's not as bad as Light and his relationships in Death Note, obviously, but still. He's not using Miyoshi, exactly, but it seems like he's more fond of her than passionately in love...which is fine, since Miyoshi seems to be aware of this and really, I don't think Shuujin is capable of being passionately in love. He just isn't wired that way. If Aoki did spill her guts and confess (which I really hope doesn't happen, as my opinion of Aoki would plummet), he'd be flattered, but at the end of the day I don't think it would change anything.


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 5, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Shuujin's a data-loving guy more than an emotional one though, he thinks it would be easier to be with Aoki than Miyoshi however he doesn't really have strong feelings for either of them.  He's trying to think of the most logical way to not hurt either of them.  He may be really cool but his experience with a woman's heart is zilch.



this



MRain65 said:


> .
> Shuujin seems kind of...cold-blooded in the romance department, at least to me. It's not as bad as Light and his relationships in Death Note, obviously, but still. He's not using Miyoshi, exactly, but it seems like he's more fond of her than passionately in love...which is fine, since Miyoshi seems to be aware of this and really, I don't think Shuujin is capable of being passionately in love. He just isn't wired that way. If Aoki did spill her guts and confess (which I really hope doesn't happen, as my opinion of Aoki would plummet), he'd be flattered, but at the end of the day I don't think it would change anything.



and this

You are reading my mind, guys.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 5, 2009)

Shujin may be capable of falling passionately in love, but it would take a really, really special girl to trigger that kind of emotion in him. The kind of girl that's the polar opposite of most Japanese teenage girls.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd say the girls that go for him are already a bit on the odd side, ne?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 5, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'd say the girls that go for him are already a bit on the odd side, ne?



Miyoshi and Aoki were initially presented as atypical, but now they're really not. There's practically nothing left of Miyoshi's tomboy personality, and Aoki has become a blushing, innocent, big breasted beauty.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 5, 2009)

As of now, I want Nakai to get his face crushed by a 18 wheeler.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Miyoshi and Aoki were initially presented as atypical, but now they're really not. There's practically nothing left of Miyoshi's tomboy personality, and Aoki has become a blushing, innocent, big breasted beauty.



Miyoshi's pretty atypical of the Japanese young woman/teenage girl in her whole persona.  Aoki's uncommon in her naivity into her mid-twenties.  Though you could attribute this to the authors weak points (horrible at creating female characters).


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 6, 2009)

Miyoshi is still the same as she was its just that we haven't had much interaction with her other then a few panels here or there till she found the note.

Chicks are just wired different, I can honestly see another Miyoshi-Iwase style interaction but with Miyoshi and Aoki instead where Shujin is forced to pick a girl. I feel if that were to happen that the authors will have go with Aoki in that situation but if they go with Miyoshi I wouldn't feel it was out of character for Shujin to choose her either.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> As of now, I want Nakai to get his face crushed by a 18 wheeler.



Or decked by Shuujin. I can't see Aoki not telling him what happened, and if Nakai started talking shit about it (not knowing that shuujin and aiko are friends), i could totally see it happening, regardless of whether or not he likes her as more than a friend.

haha, it'd be hilarious if they used the same pre-punch panel over again.

EDIT: mainly i just want to see shuujin punch somebody again haha


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 6, 2009)

> *mainly i just want to see shuujin punch somebody again haha *



Definitely. That punch was made of epic


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 6, 2009)

It would be hilarious if Azuki fall in love with True Human author because she love dark series.

Miura : Saiko ! More gag ! More gag ! gag! gag! gag!
Azuki : sorry Saiko, I always like dark theme story..so long, my ex-boyfriend.
Saiko :


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 6, 2009)

I laughed so much this chapter. not because it was funny. but because i was like "Did that just happen" most of the time. and when Aoki slapped nakai i just got silent. man this was a good  chapter


----------



## Saiko (Dec 6, 2009)

And Nakai is going..


----------



## Inugami (Dec 6, 2009)

well Aoki was offered last time a person to do the draws but she refused because he was a man , now with Nakai not wanting to left Businesses boy Kenichi and taking into account that they really don't need another person working in that manga its very probably the editor would offer  Kato do the draws for Aoki.

that would  be Nakai's Karma.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder if Nakai is gone for the rest of the manga as a bastard and unimportant character. Or he will realize his mistakes and will be reedemed.

I was Nakai's supporter but his recent behaviour was really bad.


----------



## stardust (Dec 6, 2009)

After that event, he'll either turn into a sniveling mess, feeling absolutely dreadful about it, or go the whole BITCHES AND WHORES route.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope the girl with glasses turns down nakai as well, serves him right


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 7, 2009)

I didn't know this, but the mangaka for Ichigo 100%, Hatsukoi Limited, and Ane-Doki, all slightly ecchi high school romances which have run in Jump, is a woman: Mizuki Kawashita. Prior to her successful Jump manga, though, Kawashita did some shoujo manga. Aoki's future career trajectory, maybe? (Kawashita illustrates all of her own stuff, though.) I wonder if the current Aoki arc is a nod to Kawashita in some way.

The more I think about it, the more I think Tanto will crash and burn in Jump. I had started to doubt this once Tanto succeeded so brilliantly in Akamaru. Here's the thing, though: Tanto only had to beat True Human and Blue Leaves to come in first, not any of the Jump stalwarts, and certainly not Eiji. In Chapter 65, we saw the editors talking about how True Human and Blue Leaves did. True Human got nixed for serialization (too dark, probably), and Blue Leaves' success was hindered by its lousy art. So, sure, _relatively_, Tanto kicked ass...but the competition was not that stiff. I think Shuujin and co. are in for a rude awakening if Tanto gets serialized.



> I hope the girl with glasses turns down nakai as well, serves him right



It seems like Katou likes him, though. When Nakai is flirting with her, she's flirting back. We haven't seen much of them, but if we go by the put-upon mangaka of BB Kenichi, Takahama, they've been flirting nonstop and Katou is very taken with him. Katou is sort of like a female Nakai. He'll take any cute girl; she'll take any talented (male) mangaka. So they're kind of bizarrely suited for each other. With that said, a) I wouldn't wish Nakai on anyone at the moment and b) it would be funny if she turned him down flat once he actually asked her out.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2009)

^I thought it was pretty obvious the mangaka of Hatsukoi Limited and Ane Doki was female.

And Katou doesn't have much a choice, she's 30(?).  The age where Japanese women are considered crusty and unfit for marriage.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2009)

i didn't know mizuki kawashita was the author behind ane doki/ichigo 100%

still awesome that she does those echi type stories 

no wonder the romances had a touch of a more feminine character. especially the attention to details

----
i wonder how aoki will do


----------



## Gene (Dec 7, 2009)

So I heard this is getting an anime.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2009)

Listen closely, you might be able to hear me yell "FUCK YEAH" from my place.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 7, 2009)

animated Crow epicness?

awesome


----------



## Inugami (Dec 7, 2009)

okay the anime has potential to give us filler based on the mangas the characters do!.

crow and otters 11 going to be frigging epic.

great news!


----------



## Saiko (Dec 7, 2009)

I cant wait to see the SHUJIN PUNCH animated.

And the Otter Line..

But as an Otter I cannot forgive you.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2009)

that is cool that bakuman is getting an anime


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2009)

Anime inside anime!  Btw, Bakuman is one of the rare series that the filler has the potential to be really good even better than the canon.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Anime inside anime!  Btw, Bakuman is one of the rare series that the filler has the potential to be really good even better than the canon.



 yeah this is the first time I want filler  on my anime.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Anime inside anime!  Btw, Bakuman is one of the rare series that the filler has the potential to be really good even better than the canon.



Oh man I can already see Otter 11 based filler or Eiji one shot episodes that will be pure gold. 

Miyoshi boob bouncing episode sounds like good fun as well.


----------



## Felix (Dec 7, 2009)

AN ANIME OF A MANGA ABOUT A MANGA WAITING TO GET ANIMATED

YES!!!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2009)

Now we're guys waiting on an anime based on a manga about guys trying to create a manga that gets made into an anime but are forced to wait.

/asplodes


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 7, 2009)

I doubt there'll be much filler you know, there's so much information and progress in a chapter it'll be a good while before they look like they're catching up.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 7, 2009)

I want to know if the author and artist of bakuman have any relationship with the VA of Miho or Miyoshi (see seems more the heroine considering how little we see Miho)


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2009)

Aren't they gay?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice! Bakuman anime!  

We all suspected this was going to happen when they did the manga voice-over a while back:



Kraker2k said:


> Here's something interesting:
> This website is where they get anime voice actors to act out scenes from various manga series out there.
> 
> They recently started Bakuman, the voice cast so far for people that count are as follows:
> ...



Hopefully they will stay on for the anime.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 7, 2009)

^ Greatest day EVA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2009)

I've never heard Shujin's seiyu, but Saiko's seems a bit deep for him.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmm..I wonder what type of filler would Bakuman anime would have?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Aren't they gay?



I have no idea, never bothered to care about a mangaka's sexual preference. That would eliminate the whole VA as the heroine thing or it could simply turn it around and make it for the guy to voice the hero. 

Most likely have to check Death Note for anything like that since it was the first big hit.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 8, 2009)

Hopefully good studio is behind Bakuman anime.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2009)

Lelouch's VA in a Bakuman anime?

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Godot (Dec 8, 2009)

why am i always late whenit comes to news like this 

ALL HAIL MASHIRO


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 8, 2009)

Saiko as Lelouch?

Oh no...Lelouch VA is too good for Saiko.


----------



## stardust (Dec 8, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I've never heard Shujin's seiyu, but Saiko's seems a bit deep for him.



Jun could use his totally over-the-top high-pitched voice he uses for xxxHOLiC's Watanuki. But I'd much rather him voicing Shuujin for some reason.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 8, 2009)

So the seiyu Kotobuki Minako  next work its about a girl that wants to be a seiyu...interesting.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2009)

Well if you listened to that video, Jun actually did a good job on it.   

But I think he would be even better as Hiramaru's VA.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Dec 8, 2009)

I was wondering when an anime would be created 

I think Minako Kotobuki is a good choice for Miho, not to sure about the others but then again I've only heard Jun Fukiyama as Gauche in Tegami Bachi, and although I've heard of Shinosuke Tachibana I don't think I've actually heard him in any animes I watched. I think I'll have a look around on youtube for some clips of characters they've been.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 8, 2009)

I generally don't care who voices who, the voices will probably be good and grown on me anyway, like the VA of Simon from Gurren Lagann for Natsu in Fairy Tail.

I guess Saiko will have a higher pitched voice then Shuujin.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Dec 8, 2009)

^ You know I was thinking earlier that Tetsuya Kakihara (Simon's VA) might have been a good choice for Saiko


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2009)

When I look at your sig, I think of how well Shuujin's voice would sound if Ling's seiyu did it.

Also who would be a good fit for Eiji?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2009)

So there is going to be a Bakuman Anime?

Very nice .


----------



## Lycanthropy (Dec 8, 2009)

Mider T said:


> When I look at your sig, I think of how well Shuujin's voice would sound if Ling's seiyu did it.
> 
> Also who would be a good fit for Eiji?



Yeah actually, Mamoru Miyano would be pretty awesome as Shuujin actually.

For Eiji, I can imagine what his voice should sound like, but I'm having trouble thinking of an actual VA, if you understand what I mean :S


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 9, 2009)

I wish Mamoru Miyano would voice Shuujin, too. Ah, well, can't win 'em all.

Wouldn't have picked Fukuyama for Saiko, but if he can do Watanuki from xxxHolic, I'm pretty sure Saiko's fine for him.

I'm excited to see who they get for the minor characters, especially Niizuma, Hiramaru, and Fukuda.

Spoilers are out for 66, after a fashion (UNCONFIRMED, NOT from ohana, mind you):


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the Shuujin/Miyoshi/Aoki mess gets resolved, in a way I sure as hell wasn't expecting (no threesomes, though, sorry). 

Basically, Miyoshi requests a date at the zoo and Shuujin meets her there. Naturally, though, they wind up bumping into Aoki, of all people. 
Aoki, Shuujin and Miyoshi have a threeway...conversation (get your minds out of the gutter), and the spoiler doesn't say what is said, but I get the impression that everything is explained to Miyoshi's satisfaction.

...Also, earlier in the chapter, when Miyoshi and Shuujin are at the zoo, /someone/ blurts out "Marry me!" unintentionally. It's frustrating, because I don't know who it is, or how things are resolved, or, heck, whether it meant anything. It's just in the spoiler. (Whether it's Shuujin or Miyoshi, though, FAIL.)

Miyoshi and Aoki actually get along, though, and Azuki even winds up calling Aoki and breaks the ice with her. I dunno if Miyoshi and Azuki would be as friendly to Aoki if they knew about her crush on Shuujin, but at least in this chapter, there isn't any crazy catfight Jerry Springer action. It seems like an elegant way out of the mess. Aoki's lonely and needs friends, Miyoshi's a friendly type, problem solved! Also, if Aoki makes friends with Miyoshi and Azuki, maybe she won't be so reliant on Shuujin. There's big potential for drama in the /future/, since Miyoshi is horribly jealous and insecure, but right now, it seems like a way to cut down on all the relationship angst.

Oh, and Azuki sends an email to Mashiro, and it seems like their dispute has either cooled down or resolved altogether. Mashiro and Shuujin have their fighting spirit back, as they were kind of drained by all the drama in the previous chapters, so they start working on serialization of Tanto again with renewed vigour.

...Nothing about Nakai or any of the other characters, sorry. This might not be everything that goes on, though; this might just be spoilers for part of the chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah man, I was hoping for buttsex

Motif though...things seem to work better at the zoo.  Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No 3-some?!? I'm not sure if I even know this manga anymore


----------



## Inugami (Dec 9, 2009)

spoiler was very shoujo....  we need more Eiji,Fukuda and Hiramaru to give Bakuman more shounen vibes .


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 9, 2009)

> spoiler was very shoujo.... we need more Eiji,Fukuda and Hiramaru to give Bakuman more shounen vibes .



Few things:


*Spoiler*: __ 



A. These spoilers are from sage at 2ch, but no one's confirmed them, so take them with a huge pile of salt.
B. Sometimes spoilers will come out that leave out really important stuff or just focus on the A Plot of the chapter as opposed to the B Plot or C Plot. There may be more stuff going on.
C. For those who hate all the shoujo-esque relationship stuff--and it gets on my nerves, too, don't get me wrong--this chapter, if the spoilers are to be believed, is actually a good thing, as it clears up all the relationship drama at once. It should be 100% GAR shounen manga creation going forward, since there's no more relationship angst left. (Even Aoki/Nakai seems to have ended, if not happily.)

...Of course, there's probably going to be plenty of /manga/-related angst, if Tanto crashes and burns, or if Kiyoshi gets cancelled, or if Aoki has to figure out how she's going to get her ecchi romance serialized without Nakai's drawings.

D. If this spoiler is everything that happens in the chapter, it's a bit weird that there's no follow-up with the Nakai/Aoki/serialization problem. With her shounen manga career on the rocks, I don't know why there isn't more of Aoki freaking out.






> I want to know if the author and artist of bakuman have any relationship with the VA of Miho or Miyoshi (see seems more the heroine considering how little we see Miho)



I saw a rumour that the Miho/Azuki relationship is not based on anything in Ohba/Obata's personal life, but rather on their friend's, Akamatsu Ken (Negima, Love Hina). Akamatsu Ken apparently had a text-based relationship with his future wife named Kanon, who wasn't a seiyuu but who was a singer/idol. (They got married and are still married, for the curious.)

There are also rumours floating around that Hiramaru is based on Sorachi Hideaki, the mangaka for Gintama, and that Otters 11 is a standin for Gintama. If so, that would be awesome.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 9, 2009)

I am eagerly want to see Jun Fukuyama laugh as Saiko.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 9, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I am eagerly want to see Jun Fukuyama laugh as Saiko.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWksbtx5JW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jiyun Nomiya (Dec 9, 2009)

Nakai: Final villain for sure, after all that.

In another note - Can someone translate and also enlighten on the meaning of the title of the novel [the Kanji reads as '_Midori-iro no Sotsugyou _'] which Iwase offered Takagi, some chs. ago?

Just wanted to know if it was holding in any particular significance.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 9, 2009)

Jiyun Nomiya said:


> Nakai: Final villain for sure, after all that.
> 
> In another note - Can someone translate and also enlighten on the meaning of the title of the novel [the Kanji reads as '_Midori-iro no Sotsugyou _'] which Iwase offered Takagi, some chs. ago?
> 
> Just wanted to know if it was holding in any particular significance.



Nakai the Final Villain ? What's his plan  ? To conquer all the MCDonald's and force all cute Girls to suck his Cock ?


----------



## Felix (Dec 9, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Nakai the Final Villain ? What's his plan  ? To conquer all the MCDonald's and force all cute Girls to suck his Cock ?



Sounds like a game plan to me


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 9, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Nakai the Final Villain ? What's his plan  ? To conquer all the MCDonald's and force all cute Girls to suck his Cock ?



You've got a pretty good plan for any fat final villian.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 9, 2009)

replace McDonalds with Gallons of Jack Daniels and you already told my dream.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2009)

shuujins vs should have bee the one for light yagami


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 9, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Nakai the Final Villain ? What's his plan  ? To conquer all the MCDonald's and force all cute Girls to suck his Cock ?



You obviously never read enough hentai.

If you do, you should know that fat guy is a force to be reckoned.

They steal the main character's girl, mother, sister, daughter, grandmother, grandaughter and make them as sex slave and having a hot orgy in front of the main character to humiliate him. Even worse when all the girls starting to say something bad about the main character and how they love to be fat guy slave., right in front of the main character.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 9, 2009)

Surprisingly I forgot about the whole villian sex slave harem.

Nakai is going to pimp all the ho's and force our heroes to rescue them. I'd watch this.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 9, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> You obviously never read enough hentai.
> 
> If you do, you should know that fat guy is a force to be reckoned.
> 
> They steal the main character's girl, mother, sister, daughter, grandmother, grandaughter and make them as sex slave and having a hot orgy in front of the main character to humiliate him. Even worse when all the girls starting to say something bad about the main character and how they love to be fat guy slave., right in front of the main character.



sounds like someone is reading Kuro Yuki's and Oyster's hardcore works .... but this isn't a doujin so Nakai isn't plot shielded.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 9, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> sounds like someone is reading Kuro Yuki's and Oyster's hardcore works .... but this isn't a doujin so Nakai isn't plot shielded.



Yup, sure that Nakai won't able to succeed as the fat guy in the doujin but he will at least accomplish at least 70% of his evil plan before he go out with bang.

You can say it is bittersweet ending for our main character. He save the girls and everyone but the damage is still there.

The point still stand, main character win and main villain lose in the end. 

and I never heard or read anything about Kuro Yuki or Osyter's work but i read a lot of those rage induce doujin by other authors...Haha.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 10, 2009)

Raw's out at the usual place (raw-paradise.com).


*Spoiler*: __ 



So yeah, Miyoshi and Shuujin are engaged now. Hurm. (And it looks like Aoki sort of helped Shuujin talk Miyoshi into saying yes to his proposal, because she thought it was cute. Wut? She also flat-out tells Miyoshi that she believed she had fallen in love with Shuujin, because he was the only one she could get along with (and didn't have anyone else). Miyoshi forgives both Shuujin and Aoki, saying that Aoki can go ahead and talk with Shuujin but that Aoki should make friends with Miyoshi instead. It's pretty adorable, actually. Miyoshi says she can't trust Shuujin but she can trust Aoki (although she's joking).

Miyoshi and Aoki seem to be getting along really well. Miyoshi basically says (jokingly) about Aoki "If I were a dude, I'd be all up in that." So...threesome? (IT'S NOT OUT OF THE QUESTION IS ALL I'M SAYIING.)

On the plus side, Aoki seems to have dropped the "tsun" and is now in permanent "dere" mode. It's pretty great. 

It seems like "True Human" isn't dead in the water after all. Stay tuned.

The art's really off this chapter, though. Obata's getting lazy, or something.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2009)

MRain65 said:


> Raw's out at the usual place (raw-paradise.com).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Shuujin is gonna go for the belt! Miyoshi definitely sounds like she's be the the type 

/any how i met your mother fans?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 10, 2009)

*You guys Bakuman is getting animated
Bakuman. Manga's TV Anime Confirmed for Fall 2010



2010's second issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is confirming on Monday that a television anime adaptation of Tsugumi Ohba and Takeshi Obata's Bakuman. manga has been green-lit for fall of 2010. It will run on the NHK-Educational channel. More details will be provided in future issues of the magazine

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 10, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Shuujin is gonna go for the belt! Miyoshi definitely sounds like she's be the the type
> 
> /any how i met your mother fans?



Thats a very good reference, the problem is does he tell Saiko if he does it and thus claim the belt?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Thats a very good reference, the problem is does he tell Saiko if he does it and thus claim the belt?



Of course he tells saiko.

I mean if you got the belt with two hot chicks you'd tell your best friend wouldn't you?

I know I wouldn't be able to keep in that level of awesome.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I lol'd so hard
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I already know I am going to laugh pretty hard, I just hope I don't get too pissed off for the stupid way Miyoshi and Shujin get back together.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 10, 2009)

well Shujin arc was good .. now I wonder what gonna happen .


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 10, 2009)

BAKUMAN ANIME FUCKS YEAH


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought Aoki would slit her wrists. But she didn`t.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 11, 2009)

> *Bakuman tops Kono Manga ga Sugoi! 2010's list of shounen/seinen manga*
> 
> 1. Bakuman
> 
> ...



Source: Umi no Misaki c57

I was surprised.


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2009)

i just read teh scan

it was funny as hell and awesome


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow Shujin is back in the pimp game, hanging with all the ladies and Saiko get's to stay home lol


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2009)

he's having coffee with 3 ladies


----------



## Lucius (Dec 11, 2009)

2 ladies and a tomboy


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2009)

4 some in guaranteed and Saiko would never know 

btw i loved the scene where Shujin was comforting Aoki

"This is awesome, wait I am forgetting something ..." 

he was totally in  mode


----------



## Inugami (Dec 11, 2009)

The best part of the chapter was page 16.


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2009)

what's on page 16? it's just editors talking


----------



## Inugami (Dec 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> what's on page 16? it's just editors talking



yes, for me that was da best part of the chapter.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope True Human destroys Tanto.

I dont want Tanto to get serialized ..


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I think Tanto will get serialized I just don't see it getting to be made in a anime.

But on the other hand, then Shujin has to marry and I don't see that happening just yet as well...


----------



## Grandia (Dec 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> And Katou doesn't have much a choice, she's 30(?).  The age where Japanese women are considered crusty and unfit for marriage.



forreal? man thats fucked up


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 11, 2009)

This weeks chapter didn't piss me off at all like I thought it would. I did laugh my ass off during the whole zoo encounter. 

Real happy we are going to get back to the manga now that Shujin has decided to make Miyoshi his bottom bitch. Harem ending incoming?! Though the whole marriage proposal has this feeling like its going to end up being a terrible idea.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 11, 2009)

Is Aoki checking out her boobs in the middle top panel here?

To my knowledge, girls don't usually take the time in the middle of the day to do that. She must have some terrific boobs for them to entrance her so much


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 11, 2009)

I just love this manga. It's so great that its inspirational.  Lots of awesome stuff in this chapter, I'm amazed. I thought what happened between Shujin, Miyoshi, and Aoki was funny. Its great how Miyoshi and Aoki are friends now. 

It was incredible how that problem was resolved, Aoki and Shujin running after Miyoshi and Aoki yelling for her and trying to tell her it was a misunderstanding and that talk they had afterwards and all the funny stuff.

Shujin proposing to Miyoshi was kind of unexpected yet hilarious. Although that was probably the only way to get her to stop running away, it was a pretty good. Now I wonder what is going to happen next now that Azuki has forgiven Mashiro. I wonder what is going to happen with the serialization and how its going to go.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 11, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Is Aoki checking out her boobs in the middle top panel here?
> 
> To my knowledge, girls don't usually take the time in the middle of the day to do that. She must have some terrific boobs for them to entrance her so much



Females are a strange bunch but I think she was just putting her shirt on. 
Aoki looked really good this chapter, real cute throughout the entire thing.

With the 5million Yen Shujin has saved he could likely support the both of them for a year, since its around 56k USD. I did find it pretty funny when the girls all got into the wedding talk since thats what chicks do (I'm currently in that process and my fiancee and her friends never shut up about it.)


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 11, 2009)

Good chapter as usual. 10/10


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 11, 2009)

Man, the stupidest thing a pimp can ever do is marry one of his hoes. 

Pimp rights revoked once again.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha, good chapter.   Almost seemed like Miyoshi was game for a 3-way after things started clearing up.   

And I swear on Page 15, Ohba and Obata knew people would be hating on Nakai for not choosing Aoki, and had to agree with them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2009)

lol, What are the odds that Aoki would be at the zoo at the same time? Well at least the issue was resolved....with a marriage proposal


----------



## Inugami (Dec 11, 2009)

Saiko said:


> I hope True Human destroys Tanto.
> 
> I dont want Tanto to get serialized ..



Well in this moment I think Tanto isn't a good idea you have three gag mangas in Bakuverse that  are going to be  competition , Business Boy Kenichi, Kiyoshi Knight and Otter 11, ...Otter 11 being the worst problem because Hiramaru is natural funny ,when Shuujin looks like find hard to put some gags.




  and lets not forget that last time one of the reasons they got canceled was for having a direct competition with cheater.

I think this is why they wanted to aim for a kids fanbase to avoid a direct competition with those three mangas but I still think those three are going to make the things harder.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 11, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Females are a strange bunch but I think she was just putting her shirt on.


Hey, don't ruin this with your rationality


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2009)

how long into the serialization will miyoshi wait


----------



## stardust (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh no, now Shuujin and Miyoshi are getting married? That's a bad idea, trying to solve everything with a marriage proposal. Seems some of us were right on the money last week, saying that Miyoshi will come across Shuujin and Aoki doing something. I do sort of like the way it was resolved though, with Aoki screaming after Miyoshi. She's pretty humble, and honest. I'm surprised that she said she was starting to fall for Shuujin. She's far too honest.

Now that True Human has been revamped, looks like it'll be in serious competition with Tanto~ and I hope True Human comes out top.


----------



## Godot (Dec 11, 2009)

i liked this chapter a lot. Maybe because i've been reading a lot of shoujo manga recently. Aoki was adorable in this chapters. And Shuujin was fucking pimp getting his 3 hoes round the table


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 11, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Now that True Human has been revamped, looks like it'll be in serious competition with Tanto~ and I hope True Human comes out top.



Yeah, I think you're right.

Tanto and True Human are both up for serialization.   Which means True Human could be selected, or they both get in and we have a new rivalry build up.   Which means the rivalry with Eiji goes further into the back burner.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, I think you're right.
> 
> Tanto and True Human are both up for serialization.   Which means True Human could be selected, or they both get in and we have a new rivalry build up.   Which means the rivalry with Eiji goes further into the back burner.



What if Eiji cancels Tanto cause he doesn't like how Ashiroji has gone softcore with the gag manga. That would certainly heat things up and make it quite interesting, I mean he has to be close to getting the top spot by now.


----------



## Ladd (Dec 11, 2009)

Guess Shujin getting with Aoki was always but a pipe dream


----------



## Inugami (Dec 11, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> What if Eiji cancels Tanto cause he doesn't like how Ashiroji has gone softcore with the gag manga. That would certainly heat things up and make it quite interesting, I mean he has to be close to getting the top spot by now.



that would be one of the best twist  I ever see on any mangas.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2009)

funny chapter. wonder what iwase will say after she finds out shuujin and mioyshi are getting married.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 11, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> What if Eiji cancels Tanto cause he doesn't like how Ashiroji has gone softcore with the gag manga. That would certainly heat things up and make it quite interesting, I mean he has to be close to getting the top spot by now.



I really hope he does.  I could see Ashirogi being surprised (but somewhat relieved at the same time), while Muira is freeking out.  



NAM said:


> funny chapter. wonder what iwase will say after she finds out shuujin and mioyshi are getting married.



*Iwase:*


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Haha, good chapter.   Almost seemed like Miyoshi was game for a 3-way after things started clearing up.



We can only hope.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 11, 2009)

Loved the scene with Shujin and the three girls. It's twice as funny if you only look at the pictures, without reading the speechbubbles. 

The romance was resolved more easily than I thought it would be, but with Iwase still out there, she could prove to be a kind of wild card.

I also think the revamped True Human will be chosen over Tanto, the chapter really seemed to imply this, and it would throw a convenient wrench in Shujin and Miyoshi's plans.

Looking forward to the color pages next chapter!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 11, 2009)

Just like I predicted...everything was resolved within the span of a few chapters. 

Saiko is looking quite pathetic these days, though.


----------



## Ximm (Dec 11, 2009)

An anime! Can't wait. And great chapter as always.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 11, 2009)

> This doesn't solve the issue of who is going to draw for Aoki from now on.



I guess the most logical thing would be for her to poach one of the other Jump assistants, but Nakai's the most talented of the bunch and the only one who's been serialized as an artist. She seems to have backed off on her "I CAN'T TRUST MEN" stance, so maybe she'd accept the help of that underwear specialist dude the editors tried to sell her on a few chapters ago.

Of course, Nakai may see the light and come crawling back, as she's his best shot at serialization, but his libido seems to have trumped his ambition for the moment. If he can't do work with Katou anymore, though, he might not find being stuck in assistant hell so pleasant. It would be funny if Katou moved on to other things, leaving him still an assistant with no prospect of improvement.



> What if Eiji cancels Tanto cause he doesn't like how Ashiroji has gone softcore with the gag manga. That would certainly heat things up and make it quite interesting, I mean he has to be close to getting the top spot by now.



Eiji demanding a veto always seemed a little weird to me. I get that he genuinely loves manga, but he doesn't strike me as a sadistic or cutthroat individual and cheers on his fellow mangaka; since serialization can make or break a mangaka's career, it seems kind of awful that he insisted on a (one-time) permit to screw over one of his colleagues. However, if he /did/ use it on Ashirogi as a kind of "You're better than this, you're not suited to gag manga and I want you to work on something worthy of your talents" gesture, it would be probably the best thing he could do for them.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 11, 2009)

> Also, Saiko should be called Psycho this chapter because he looks like a complete dork. Not only was his relationship problem solved entirely by Shuujin, but his friend also got some poon out of it, a quicker marriage proposal, and a date with 3 girls. Shuujin calling Saiko while on the date was just the part to rub it in. If I were Psycho, I'd seriously start to worry about Shuujin taking my woman. Even NAKAI is getting more ass than he is right now.



Seriously. I was thinking after Saiko got the call from Shujin saying, everything was good again seeing how he even told him he was with all 3 girls in a restaurant I would've joined him. Dude's just too much pimp for his own good. But what does Saiko do? stays in his little office girless talking about making their manga get serialized. Damn man..just..damn.  up Saiko!


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 12, 2009)

AN ANIME !? YES !

But I'm still waiting for the french release of the manga... I mean, I want to give my money to the authors !


----------



## illmatic (Dec 13, 2009)

Article has been updated.

Series Length: 25 episodes
Directors: Kasai Kenichi and Akitaya Noriaki 
Script supervisor: Yoshida Reiko
Production Studio: J.C. Staff
NHK Anime World's website has  a page for Bakuman.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 13, 2009)

^eeew Shuujin really looks gay on that site.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 14, 2009)

illmatic said:


> Article has been updated.
> 
> Series Length: 25 episodes
> Directors: Kasai Kenichi and Akitaya Noriaki
> ...



25 Episodes?  

Well it's nice that it's two seasons worth.   But guess this means that the Bakuman anime will likely have an Anime-Original Ending.  That or it's a hint that Bakuman might be a short-term manga, like Death Note was (being 108 Chapters long).


----------



## Jugger (Dec 14, 2009)

Is 25 episode enought for bakuman because death note had like 40 episode


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Is 25 episode enought for bakuman because death note had like 40 episode



Its enough for Shujin to pimp all the ladies and that's all that counts isn't it?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Is 25 episode enought for bakuman because death note had like 40 episode



The Death Note manga had already ended before it became an anime.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2009)

^This.  And it was 37 episodes.  Besides, Bakuman has enough material for 2 seasons and is the perfect anime for filler.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 14, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> The Death Note manga had already ended before it became an anime.


*offtopic.*
Hmm  I stopped watching Bleach anime a long time ago but that animation in your sig...the Ulquiorra vs Ichigo fight already got animated?? that's very close to the manga.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 14, 2009)

I hope the anime will be a little longer then 25 episodes, although bakuman has less chapters then deathnote had, so it could go just as long as death note or little shorter.
(I am aware that in the anime they cut bigtime in part 2 of death note)

And Tapp Zaddaz, where's your avatar from?


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2009)

i don't know i smell big hard core filler episode with this bakuman animation


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 14, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *offtopic.*
> Hmm  I stopped watching Bleach anime a long time ago but that animation in your sig...the Ulquiorra vs Ichigo fight already got animated?? that's very close to the manga.





Zorokiller said:


> And Tapp Zaddaz, where's your avatar from?



That's an obvious fanmade animation.   The Bleach Anime is still in filler-mode.

If I remember right, the Anime got up to Genryuusai taking down the giant hairball.


----------



## Felix (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> That's an obvious fanmade animation.   The Bleach Anime is still in fillermode.
> 
> If I remember right, the Anime got up to Genryuusai taking down the giant hairball.



It's not a fan animation
It's oficial footage from the new Bleach game. They have the full Ulquiora vs Ichigo fight animated in "Anime" style


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *offtopic.*
> Hmm  I stopped watching Bleach anime a long time ago but that animation in your sig...the Ulquiorra vs Ichigo fight already got animated?? that's very close to the manga.



Link removed


----------



## Inugami (Dec 14, 2009)

NAM said:


> Link removed


Good HD quality thx!

So isn't from the anime? well still it look very cool.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Good HD quality thx!
> 
> So isn't from the anime? well still it look very cool.



ya its from the new bleach game


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 15, 2009)

Felix said:


> It's not a fan animation
> It's oficial footage from the new Bleach game. They have the full Ulquiora vs Ichigo fight animated in "Anime" style



I stand corrected.

Surprised it's from the game.  They usually wait for the Anime to show it first.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 15, 2009)

I wasn't asking about your signature, I was saying avatar, but you changed it now...
Anyway this is kinda getting offtopic so


BAKUMAN YAY


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm seeing a death coming up soon in this manga. Quite possibly someone from Jump's going to get taken out. Just to add another dose of drama to the manga.

It's possible.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 16, 2009)

Spoilers for the new chapter (67) are out from Ohana at 2ch. Standard disclaimers apply (grain of salt, my Japanese blows, Ohana just includes the broadest details, etc.):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bakuman has a colour page, and it's of Eiji, Mashiro and Aoki (awesome!).

This chapter deals with Aoki's work problems. She comes clean to Yamahisa (her sleazy editor) about Nakai's refusal to work with her (although I don't know if she goes into the specifics of his ultimatum). 

Somehow, Aoki goes to Mashiro's place. It comes out that she wants to meet with Ishizawa. Now, Ishizawa was also the name of that horrible wannabe who dissed Mashiro and got slugged by Shuujin for his trouble, who now is comfortably ensconced in the manga club at Shuujin and Mashiro's university. I don't know if this is the same dude, but the odds are high. Maybe Aoki was given his name by Yamahisa? Given what happens later in the chapter, I'm going to assume that Ishizawa knows how to draw panty shots, and that he's the "specialist" Yamahisa tried to sell her on before.

At any rate, a meeting with Aoki and Ishizawa is set up, and Shuujin agrees to accompany her. (Maybe he volunteers? Or maybe Aoki begged him to act as a go-between. It's not clear.)

In other news, Fukuda BEATS THE CRAP OUT OF NAKAI. Yay! (I'm not sure about this, but the word is "furubokko," which is slang for "beat the crap out of," heh. Basically, what Karui did to Naruto several chapters ago when he let her take out her anger on him, remember? "Furubokko" was used in that chapter, too.) I assume this is because he found out about what happened with Aoki, but the spoilers don't say. (I don't know how he could have found out, unless Nakai was stupid enough to tell him, or unless Aoki told Shuujin the truth.) At any rate, I think we can all agree that Nakai had it coming.

Fukuda then crashes Shuujin and Aoki's meeting with Ishizawa. The matter is settled by Fukuda agreeing to teach Aoki how to do panty shots, and that's the end of the spoilers I have, although as I said, other stuff could happen in the chapter.




Comments on the spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no idea how they got from point A (Aoki needs Ishizawa's help) to point B (Fukuda agreeing to help out Aoki). Shouldn't Fukuda be more worried about Kiyoshi these days? Isn't Aoki terrified of Fukuda? Doesn't Fukuda sort of think Aoki's a frigid bitch? Is Ishizawa really so horrible a choice that Fukuda would insist on helping her instead? (And it sounds like he does insist.) Isn't Fukuda by his own admission a crappy artist?

...Whatever, it'll be hilarious. Fukuda + noble intentions + poor impulse control = lulz. Also hilarious? Fukuda, who's a shounen manga purist and writes this crazy macho series, helping Aoki on a girly romance manga. Man, I get that he wants to support his fellow mangaka, but that's above and beyond, even for him.

This plot twist is no more WTF than Shuujin getting engaged to Miyoshi. Fukuda's favourite JUMP manga is To-Love-Ru, which had NO SHORTAGE of panty shots, so he probably knows what he's talking about, even if his artistic skills aren't up to scratch. Also, Fukuda agreeing to help her might help Aoki back off a little on her "All men are terrible except Shuujin" stance. With the Aoki/Nakai drama apparently resolved, the focus in Bakuman can go back to where it belongs: Shuujin and Mashiro.

At any rate, I'm so looking forward to Fukuda going apeshit on Nakai. It's Christmas come early, baby!




If the spoilers are accurate, this new chapter is going to be AWESOME, if only for one scene (read the spoilers to find out which one, LOL).


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2009)

holy shit bakuman is piking up some awesome plot twists 

i had not see that coming

fukuda x aoki is canon?


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 16, 2009)

> fukuda x aoki is canon?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, no. Fukuda's a standup guy who hates unfairness, and he might be outraged at Nakai's behaviour because Nakai's screwing Aoki over for no good reason. I don't know that it's anything more than Fukuda helping a fellow mangaka out of a jam, which he's done before with the guys (the boycott, looking out for Nakai, etc.) As for the beatdown, maybe he beat Nakai up to give him a wakeup call as to how short-sighted he's being (pissing away his best shot at a career because Aoki won't date him).

Ohana posted a snippet of dialogue where Nakai's rationalizing his decision by saying that this way, he can hang out with Katou every day and blah blah, and Fukuda is disgusted by his attitude. So maybe it's not so much that he's outraged on Aoki's behalf that he's frustrated that Nakai is being such an idiot.

Of course, a lot depends on the context. I translated what I had from Ohana, but there wasn't any dialogue or anything, so it's difficult to know whether Fukuda's grand gesture is supposed to come across as anything but Fukuda being awesome.

WITH THAT SAID...A guy teaching a girl how to draw better panty shots? I think I saw that porno. 




Am I the only one who's wondering if Aoki's "dere"-ness is going to stick? I like her so much better now.


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2009)

well i support fukuda x aoki 

badass manaka x badass manaka what's not to support


----------



## Godot (Dec 16, 2009)

correction: badass mangaka x datass magaka


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2009)

holy shit! I didn't see that funny thing coming! I wish at least they put a panel of that.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 16, 2009)

fukuda x aoki = Good End ! I approve

Otter 11 author or True Human author X Azuki = Extremely Good End 

Saiko X Death = Good End

Nakai X Knife = Good End

Is anyone feel that was creepy for a teenager to sprout all those "marriage" way too easily? Sound very irresponsible act to me.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 16, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> fukuda x aoki = Good End ! I approve
> 
> Otter 11 author or True Human author X Azuki = Extremely Good End
> *
> ...





Btw.

HELL YEAH FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUKUUUUUUDAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 16, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Btw.
> 
> HELL YEAH FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUKUUUUUUDAAAAAAAAAAA



Not you...the manga character named Saiko.

Well, I guess the Saiko attitude during the Hospital arc kinda make me disliked him.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 16, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Not you...the manga character named Saiko.
> 
> Well, I guess the Saiko attitude during the Hospital arc kinda make me disliked him.



I know 

Heck , I even dont like Saiko anymore.

Im regretting it that I didnt change my User Name to Shujin or Eiji !


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2009)

hehehe is funny when you read about people regretting the names they chose.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 16, 2009)

Saiko said:


> I know
> 
> Heck , I even dont like Saiko anymore.
> 
> Im regretting it that I didnt change my User Name to Shujin or Eiji !



I thought you can request the username change from the moderator or admin in this board. 

Even if those names have been taken, you can change your username to Otter 11 author ( can't remember his name ) or the True Human author (just have the feeling that this character would be great for the future plot)


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2009)

looks like a good chapter. saiko needs to become a better character like shujin.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 16, 2009)

A bit of clarification on the Ohana spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know the pro- and anti-Fukuda/Aoki people are going ballistic at these spoilers, but I think the reaction is sort of blown out of proportion. Based on what I've seen from Ohana, I don't think that Fukuda and Aoki are going to be picking out china patterns anytime soon. It looks like Hiramaru's going to jump on the Aoki assistance bandwagon--God only knows how /that's/ going to go--although that may just be Ohana's speculation, and Fukuda's anger at Nakai seems to be mostly about Nakai's cavalier attitude toward his career. Now, the raw might read as the shippiest thing evah, but from where I stand, Fukuda is just being his usual standup, awesome self.




Another snippet from Ohana:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like towards the end of the chapter Fukuda actually starts teaching her how to do the panty shots, with Ishizawa weighing in as well. Poor Aoki is so embarrassed about discussing women's underwear with a bunch of guys--Shuujin's there too, remember--that she turns beet red. Aw.


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2009)

at mrain

i am not a hardcore shipper just thinking it would be funny and an interesting development 

it'll be nice to see what'll happen though


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 16, 2009)

oh man the spoilers make this sound great, I can not wait for this hilarious chapter to come out. Bakuman is easily my most anticipated weekly release and quickly climbing to be behind Berserk only for 'must have ASAP' manga releases.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 17, 2009)

Spoiler pics, y'all! (All of two, pinched from 2ch, but I think based on the spoilers we have that they're the best part of the chapter):


*Spoiler*: __ 





That is Fukuda hitting Nakai, in case that wasn't clear. AWESOME! (This is very similar to the panel where Aoki slaps Nakai in Chapter 65.)



This is Fukuda--on his motorcycle, if that weren't clear--announcing to Ishizawa rather dramatically that he'll be teaching panty shots. (I think Fukuda slammed Ishizawa's head on the desk.) ALSO AWESOME. You can almost smell the GAR (although the effect is somewhat lessened when Hiramaru shows up right after).




So great.

Ohana posted another, more detailed summary. Here are the highlights:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-So Aoki is looking for someone who can draw panty shots well, and she asks Mashiro and co. for advice. Miyoshi floats Ishizawa's name. Mashiro and Shuujin try to warn her off, but Aoki wants to meet him at least once.
-Fukuda finds out that Nakai and Aoki have quarrelled (maybe from the editors?). He tries to call Nakai but, failing that, goes to meet with Nakai directly (to get the whole story, I guess). Fukuda's such a busybody.
-Shuujin gets Ishizawa to agree to a meeting. Miyoshi was going to accompany (um, chaperone?) Ishizawa and Aoki on their outing, but has to bail because of work. So, Shuujin gets dragged into it.
-Fukuda gets in touch with Mashiro, to find out where Nakai is.
-Aoki and Ishizawa meet up, but Aoki is flustered by whatever it is Ishizawa is saying. (I can't tell if Ishizawa is being disgusting, or if Aoki is just uncomfortable with all the panty talk. It's not clear.)
-Fukuda catches up with Nakai (who is with Katou) and slugs him.
-Nakai defends himself, saying that he's happy just as he is, being able to meet with Katou every day. (Basically, he's happy leaving things as they are with Aoki.) Fukuda gets really angry at him flirting and dating instead of working and says that Nakai's drawings have gotten worse as a result. Katou is stunned by Nakai's outburst about how much he likes hanging out with her, so that will be interesting.
-Fukuda tries to get Aoki's location from Yamahisa (what, does he have a GPS tracker implanted in her or something?) and from Hiramaru, but I don't know if he succeeds or not
-At any rate, Fukuda appears (on his motorbike, heh) at the scene of Shuujin and Aoki's meeting with Ishizawa and announces that he'll be teaching how to draw panty shots, slamming Ishizawa's head into a garden plant for emphasis, or something
-Hiramaru also shows up, with apparently the same purpose (although he may just be keen to get out of working...and mack on Aoki, probably). So yeah, all hands on deck to teach Aoki the fine art of panty shots. God help us all.

It's really not clear from the spoilers how Fukuda learned about Aoki's panty shots being a problem, but the summary has very little dialogue.




I really like that I get the feeling that Ohba isn't too fussed about trying to make the story appealing to shounen readers, which explains all the relationship drama and such. There's kind of a nice sense of it unfolding in a natural way, even if I really think Bakuman would be better suited to a seinen title. It's sort of like "Suck it, we wrote Death Note, we're going to do what we want." And Bakuman is popular enough in spite of being very un-shounen (at least in tankoubon sales). It'll never be as popular as Naruto or Bleach, but it doesn't need to be. So if Ohba wants to devote an arc to romantic misunderstandings, by God, that's what will happen. I used to complain as much as anyone about the "un-shounen" stuff in Bakuman, but I realize now that that's missing the point. If Bakuman tried to pander shounen manga readers, it would be a spectacular failure. Death Note didn't pander to shounen manga readers, either, and it was wildly successful. I think Ohba and Obata learned from that experience.

It also feels a little...playful? Not like a gag manga, but like Ohba and Obata are sort of loosening up and don't feel the need to have a death grip on the story. Obata's pretty much abandoned the sort of glossy detail you saw in Death Note and earlier chapters of Bakuman, making the art more cartoonish and stylized. Also, Bakuman is child's play to write compared to Death Note's intricate plotting, so it probably frees up Ohba to have a bit of fun with the characters. So you get Hiramarus and Miyoshis, who are both sort of silly characters but also very likeable. There's something kind of whimsical about Bakuman, even in the "serious business" chapters, and it makes it really fun to read.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 17, 2009)

Very awesome spoilers.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 17, 2009)

sounds pretty terrible

hurr hurr chapter about how to draw panties what else will the come up with


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 17, 2009)

Raw's up at raw-paradise.com.

Comments:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Everyone--editors, mangaka--finds out about Nakai's dating ultimatum. Fukuda isn't so much surprised as confused at why Nakai would do something to make Aoki angry.
-So yeah, Fukuda beating up Nakai (although it was really more one powerful punch and then just roughing him up a little, and Nakai headbutted him back) had absolutely nothing to do with Fukuda's defending Aoki's honour. It was all about Fukuda's anger at Nakai apparently throwing his career away in favour of his love life. (Of course, Nakai deliberately avoiding him and refusing to answer his phone calls didn't exactly help.)
-Ishizawa is so creepy, like every creepy stereotype put together in one character design (down to the lasciviously flicking tongue, ewwww).
-There are several pages devoted to Fukuda trying to track down Aoki, and everyone he talks to assuming that he must have some nefarious/lecherous/amorous reason for wanting to know where she is.
-Yasuoka, Fukuda's assistant, points out earlier in the chapter to Fukuda that if Aoki's work gets serialized, it could mean that Kiyoshi would be in danger again (because currently Fukuda has the market cornered on Jump panty shots). So when Fukuda agrees to help Aoki up her panty shot game, he's quite possibly screwing himself over in the process. Of course, he just goes ahead and basically insists that Aoki accept his assistance, which makes him either the most noble guy in the series, or a moron. Take your pick.


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2009)

HOLY SHIT fukuda is riding a harley 

and otter11 come in his porsche


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 17, 2009)

Muk said:


> HOLY SHIT fukuda is riding a harley



That seems pretty out there considering its not a Japanese bike but then again Fukuda is a guy who chews gum and kicks ass and I hear he's all out of gum.


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> That seems pretty out there considering its not a Japanese bike but then again Fukuda is a guy who chews gum and kicks ass and* I hear he's all out of gum*.



no wonder nakai got the fist and ishizawa got the bush 

they stole his gum


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2009)

Fukuda x Aoki?  Fucking called it.  Mider T - 4, Thread - 1


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've gotta say Kato's face is priceless this chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2009)

that spoiler was wrong Nakai wasn't owned by Fukuda... he looked very decent.

p.s Gonzalez !?!?!?


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol at Nakai's chick, she was like "wuuut, leave me out of this!?"


----------



## hehey (Dec 17, 2009)

My god, Fukuda has never looked as cool as he did this chapter.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 17, 2009)

> that spoiler was wrong Nakai wasn't owned by Fukuda... he looked very decent.



Yeah, Ohana's spoilers didn't say anything about Nakai fighting back and described the fight as a one-way beatdown. The headbutt was nice, I'll admit, but Fukuda knocked Nakai's ass /down/ (yeah, yeah, it was a sucker punch, but still).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 17, 2009)

FUCK YEA, FUKUDA 

Of course he rides a harley...

Looking forward to some great comedy from these two.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 17, 2009)

I really hope Fukuda gets himself a chopper next time. God I want to see him riding a chopper.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great chapter...I knew the love triangle stuff from before would work out to be something epic like Fukuda and Aoki


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2009)

now Nakai gonna have a hard time if he tries to getting Aoki again.. last time he was having the advantage of her fear men in general so he wasn't having competition (and he still ruined all xD), now it looks like she tries to fix that and now with two epic men like Fukuda and Hiramaru helping her.. Nakai has almost not chance.


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2009)

nakai is out of the game its fukuda vs hiramura now


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 17, 2009)

Muk said:


> nakai is out of the game its fukuda vs hiramura now



This should be an epic throw down. Aoki looked really cute again this chapter and Miyoshi made some great faces in the beginning.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 17, 2009)

> now Nakai gonna have a hard time if he tries to getting Aoki again.. last time he was having the advantage of her fear men in general so he wasn't having competition (and he still ruined all xD), now it looks like she tries to fix that and now with two epic men like Fukuda and Hiramaru helping her.. Nakai has almost not chance.



Fukuda's like a one-man counterargument to Aoki's "All men are jerks except Shuujin" mentality.

Did anyone notice that in the same chapter as Ishizawa describing himself as Aoki's prince on a white horse, Fukuda rode up on a white (or at least light-coloured) motorcycle?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2009)

that's a badass horse.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 17, 2009)

hehe awesome chapter! Fukuda rocked.


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2009)

its a harley horse man

of course its badass

knight in shining armor beats down the evil evil wizard


----------



## Lucius (Dec 17, 2009)

^the evil evil ugly goblin^^


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2009)

king arthur on his harley davison

and sir lancelot comes down in his porsche 

saving their queen


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2009)

all this comments makes me want a Bakuman anime filler with a medieval theme.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2009)

I can see it now.

"Guys, write a short omake set in the middle ages"

Cue Shuujin and Saiko making those Bakuman-faces while coming up with ideas


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2009)

good chapter it was funny


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2009)

It's about time those two got together.....in a working sense


----------



## hehey (Dec 17, 2009)

Im not surprised Fukuda is mad at Nakai, Career > love.... ALWAYS, its seems Nakai forgot that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2009)

Boy the Bakuman spoilers don't do the actual release justice.  Ishizawa is even more of a pig than Nakai!  

And that nice picture of Naked Aoki was ruined with ..........him being in the picture as well.  

At least Fukuda and Hiramaru saved me from mental scaring.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 17, 2009)

Read the chapter and loved it. But what all of you had failed to mention/notice was once more, Aoki's "assets" had increased in size 
I mean seriously her breast just keeps getting bigger and better with each chapter. Now with Hiramaru and Fukuda helping out with Aoki it makes me wonder how this combo will turn out.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 17, 2009)

Nakai is probably going to lose the assistant girl too now, that makes me happy. Saiko look out! Shujin is getting married for all the wrong reasons and its going to be hilarious.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 17, 2009)

> Shujin is getting married for all the wrong reasons and its going to be hilarious.



It's not so much that he wants to get married--fine, whatever, he loves Miyoshi, blah blah blah--but that he wants to get married /as soon as possible/, to avoid temptation. Getting married isn't like casting a spell that will render you invisible to all flirtatious hot chicks. If anything, sometimes being married makes you more attractive to some people, because hey, someone liked you enough to marry you, so you must be hot shit. If Shuujin isn't sufficiently in love with Miyoshi to feel he can withstand temptation from any sweet-tempered, pretty girl who gives him the time of day, then MAYBE HE SHOULDN'T MARRY HER RIGHT AWAY.

Shuujin is too smart to fool himself into thinking that getting married at 18 to Miyoshi is a good idea, which is why he couldn't even face Mashiro when he was talking about it. When Mashiro pointed out that he was only 18, Shuujin shut down the conversation. I think he still likes Aoki more than he's willing to admit. He volunteered to chaperone her meeting with Ishizawa because he was worried about her safety, which is big of him and all, but couldn't Mashiro do it?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2009)

Fukuda had the fucking eye of the tiger when he knocked Nakai out...I wouldn't be surprised if Kato found him charming.

And Aoki's breasts...yeah probably because she wears sweaters most of the time or maybe she just wasn't in heat.
Either way, Saiko sure is lacking gar and screen time lately.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that would be poetic justice if Kato fell for Fukuda.   I hope there is a bonus that she also got freeked out by what Nakai said and asks for a transfer.


And yes, Aoki's boobs.  

After that one picture, she has to be at least a DD.


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 18, 2009)

Fukuda is the hero of this chapter 

And Saiko sits at home alone again while Shuujin is socializing.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2009)

poor saiko

wish he had time to socialize and do some shit


----------



## Saiko (Dec 18, 2009)

FUKUUUDAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 18, 2009)

The main character of this series is Saiko, right? right?

If that so, whyare Shujin and Fukuda is doing all those awesome things while he stuck in drawing a manga?

and Nakai, Career > Love.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 18, 2009)

secondo slap in a row for nakai!!
who will be the next one slapping nakai face?


----------



## Saiko (Dec 18, 2009)

Bubi said:


> secondo slap in a row for nakai!!
> who will be the next one slapping nakai face?



That Kato Bitch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe Saiko'll be punching him? Then at least for once, the freakin' main character doesn't sit around the house being a hikikomori.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 18, 2009)

even has a hikokimori Saiko gets owned by Shizuka the only saving grace Saiko has its his uncle plot .


----------



## seastone (Dec 18, 2009)

Why does Fukuda care so much about what Nakai does? Is really that nice of a guy? 

Will Saiko ever do anything any time soon? If I read the last few chapters I would say shujin is the main character. 

Now something I was wondering while reading the chapter. 

Do panties shots truly significantly raise the rating of manga? Is so how is the rating for Bakuman since they have been showing them quite a bit recently.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 18, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Do panties shots truly significantly raise the rating of manga? Is so how is the rating for Bakuman since they have been showing them quite a bit recently.




Well I think if Kishimoto could draw hot women (a feat he lacks) and do some panty shots Naruto would get more overrated (more!) so yes they give more rating if you ask me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 18, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> And that nice picture of Naked Aoki was ruined with ..........him being in the picture as well.



I'm sure someone would do a what-if doujin on it.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 18, 2009)

Nakai has been getting beat up a lot lately...

Fukuda is pretty badass. I've been pretty fond of him ever since he stopped working as an assistant but he really shined this chapter.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 18, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> I'm sure someone would do a what-if doujin on it.



We can only hope


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh fucking pure awesome shit ! Fukuda bushing "Gonzalez" !! I fucking laughed at that panel ! 

He told his assistant to go home. He knows he's jeopardizing his manga. He full knows what he's doing may be the death of Kiyoshi Knight.

And he doesn't give a darn ! That's what you call... A MAN !


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 19, 2009)

Na, he's not "a man", he's "THE MAN!"


----------



## Inugami (Dec 19, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, he's not "a man", he's "THE MAN!"





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RRikPlDhfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 19, 2009)

Between naked Aoki and Gar Fukuda, it seemed like the authors were really trying for a high rating this week.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2009)

saiko needs to do something soon. he seem irrelevant the last few chapters


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 19, 2009)

That was an extremely awesome and great chapter this week. Lots of hilarious moments too.

I thought this ending was good, with Fukuda and Hiramaru arriving. It seems that Hiramaru likes Aoki while Fukuda doesn't and just wants to make sure that the others get a shot at serialization and not end up like Nakai. I wonder if Hiramaru is going to confess to Aoki because he seems to like her. I also wonder what is going to happen with that marriage thing and Shuujin and Saiko's manga?

I won't be able to see what happens next for a while.  Although, I know Bakumans future is going to be great!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

^I got the vibe that he has before and that she's already rejected him.  The funny thing about it was, she didn't even seem scared of him, more like used to his antics.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 19, 2009)

Jouninja said:


> I thought this ending was good, with Fukuda and Hiramaru arriving. It seems that Hiramaru likes Aoki while Fukuda doesn't and just wants to make sure that the others get a shot at serialization and not end up like Nakai. I wonder if Hiramaru is going to confess to Aoki because he seems to like her. I also wonder what is going to happen with that marriage thing and Shuujin and Saiko's manga?



Heh, Hiramaru's a playboy.  He goes for any hot looking women.   Just look at his reaction a few chapters ago with his manager offering to introduce him to a model.


----------



## Shade (Dec 19, 2009)

I hope we get to see their main manga soon, presumably Bakuman?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

I doubt it'll really be called Bakuman (which means something like 'Explosion!' an appropriate title for the series).  I'm in it for the journey not the destination.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2009)

Something like explosion doesn't sound like fit the series if you ask me it sound more like the name of a superhero.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2009)

It's more like an onomatopoeia.  A pretty explosive series at times if you ask me.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 20, 2009)

Wasn't bakuman something to do with Gamble?


----------



## RODtheTV (Dec 20, 2009)

I love this series, and I might as well start trying to become iinvolved on this forum because I can't post too much in the anime section yet.

Got to love a manga about the lives of mangaka's (manga writers) trying to be successful, whom discuss and analyze manga, develop technique, and try to improve their own work also; while at the same time, their story may or may not be a plot device for the writer either dissecting the manga world, trying to make a successful manga, or creating an interesting story while doing the same thing the writers do... etc........

Sorry, I just always wanted to write that drawn out explanation of this amazing series.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2009)

"I'll bring the Porsche" 

Hiramaru's editor is such an ass. 

Excellent chapter though. Fukuda's being awesome and Mashiro's taken the passive role. All in all, things should turn out well.

Although I get the feeling that Saiko's still bullshitting the whole marrying Kaya business. It never really seemed like he loved her and it feels like he's trying too hard to convince himself that he does.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 21, 2009)

what's happening to this manga? it was pretty average at first but now it's just awful. 

sorry, i know you're big fans of the manga but that's just my opinion


----------



## Saiko (Dec 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> what's happening to this manga? it was pretty average at first but now it's just awful.
> 
> sorry, i know you're big fans of the manga but that's just my opinion



And you have the right to have it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2009)

Saiko said:


> And you have the right to have it.



does he now? i thought everyone should be just put under a geass


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> what's happening to this manga? it was pretty average at first but now it's just awful.
> 
> sorry, i know you're big fans of the manga but that's just my opinion



Could it be your taste is just getting worse?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Dec 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> what's happening to this manga? it was pretty average at first but now it's just awful.
> 
> sorry, i know you're big fans of the manga but that's just my opinion



your opinion is *wrong*



jk


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> what's happening to this manga? it was pretty average at first but now it's just awful.
> 
> sorry, i know you're big fans of the manga but that's just my opinion



Why would you think it's awful? Most of us are generally enjoying it. 

Can't see why it's awful at all really..


----------



## Felix (Dec 22, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> what's happening to this manga? it was pretty average at first but now it's just awful.
> 
> sorry, i know you're big fans of the manga but that's just my opinion



Because HxH is the epitome of a good Manga right?
It's not horrible, you are just delusional.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 22, 2009)

I haven't posted in here in ages. Glad to see the love keep running. 

BTW, does anyone know if character bios/info of some sort are included in any of the tankobons yet? If yes, which volume?

Thanks.


----------



## Cinna (Dec 22, 2009)

Picking up this great manga again. After trying new stuff here and there and then not having enough time ( I am still on chapter 29) I have come to appreciate this great story!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> what's happening to this manga? it was pretty average at first but now it's just awful.
> 
> sorry, i know you're big fans of the manga but that's just my opinion



Somewhere along the line, Saiko turned into a lonely loser with zero impact on the story and Shujin got caught up into a goofy romantic comedy situation that concluded about as unsatisfactory as possible(What's the payoff? Why...status quo!).

But...Aoki's boobs continue to grow with each chapter without explanation, so I guess that makes everything ok.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 22, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Somewhere along the line, Saiko turned into a lonely loser with zero impact on the story and Shujin got caught up into a goofy romantic comedy situation that concluded about as unsatisfactory as possible(What's the payoff? Why...status quo!).
> 
> But...Aoki's boobs continue to grow with each chapter without explanation, so I guess that makes everything ok.


I never did read it for the main characters and I still don't. They're the least interesting characters in Bakuman but since they don't even get to monopolize the spotlight it's okay with me. It's the side characters that really make this manga awesome. 

I honestly am glad Shujin's love life is no longer the focus right now. That whole deal with Miyoshi, Aoki and Iwase was too much and Shujin's immaturity didn't help.

Well, I am generally dissatisfied with how the women are written in Bakuman as they always appear either airheaded (Miyoshi), ridiculously passive and naive (Azuki, Aoki), awefully haughty/bitchy (Iwase, Aoki previously), or worst, just plain irrelevant, two-dimensional, and treated like second strings to the male characters (Saiko's mom). I probably wouldn't notice all this of Death Note didn't have all these annoying archetypes already. Misa and Light's other girlfriend (I forgot her name) are exactly like these Bakuman girls. And they never did get developed past their "OMG RAITO LUV" roles, up to their freakin deaths. Now with Aiko it's more or less the same thing; her distrust of men is treated like a disease that must be cured with her experiencing relationships with different men (Nakai, Koogy, Shujin), capitalizing on her flaw to such as an exted that it's degrades her character to just "a girl trying to find a good guy". Shujin's "oh noes she will never trust men now!" doesn't help either. It is neither realistic nor a very flattering portrayal of the supposedly determined and career-oriented modern female.

That's why I'm not really fond of romances by Ohba. She's not very good at portraying them in a way that doesn't seem like exploitations of the female.

I just hope things will change. Fukuda/Aoki seems like it has so much potential to be epic (and will probably put an end to Aoki's wanderlust) that I'm looking forward to see how this one pans out.


----------



## abcd (Dec 22, 2009)

no spoilers here


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

Ohba is a she?  I enjoy the slice of life crises in the series, they're hot-blooded.  I'm still interested in Shuujin's older brother and Azuki's dad though.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Ohba is a she?  I enjoy the slice of life crises in the series, they're hot-blooded.  I'm still interested in Shuujin's older brother and Azuki's dad though.



no one knows actually it is a secrete or something. Tsugumi Ohba is actually a pen-name. that is what i heard


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2009)

I hope Ohba is female and that she looks just  like Aoki....yeah with those big boobs too.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought Shuujin and Saiko were based off of the creators, didn't someone say Ohba sits just like L and Saiko?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I thought Shuujin and Saiko were based off of the creators, didn't someone say Ohba sits just like L and Saiko?



*edit:* yup you are right he or she is the one that sits like saiko and L.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2009)

After reading Death Note and Bakuman, I'm pretty convinced Ohba is incapable of writing about three dimensional characters and instead can only write stories where every character has some horribly awful character flaw(L has aspergers, Light is a sociopath, Shujin has no idea how to deal with women in a mature manner, Saiko is obsessed with manga to the point he values it over social interaction(how's that "girlfriend" that you've seen 3 times in your life?) and his own health, Nakai is a fat loser that treats women like dirt, etc etc). 

She's good at making a concept and everything else, but these people are in no way ever realistic. I think it's kind of sad the most realistic person she ever wrote was probably Light's sister and she ended up being a catatonic mental ward patient.

Then she wraps up all these problems within 3 chapters and these flaws aren't even seen as serious problems by anyone 99% of the time.

What would I say this problem in her writing is? I'd like to say it's a lack of depth...but I dunno. It's just something that's "off" about Ohba's writing, imo.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Ohba is a she?  I enjoy the slice of life crises in the series, they're hot-blooded.  I'm still interested in Shuujin's older brother and Azuki's dad though.


Yea, it'd be awesome if we could know more about the main characters through their family members. I mean, sure they're mangaka, but don't they have families too? I'm especially curious about Shujin's family.



NAM said:


> *edit:* yup you are right he or she is the one that sits like saiko and L.


That's awesome! 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> After reading Death Note and Bakuman, I'm pretty convinced Ohba is incapable of writing about three dimensional characters and instead can only write stories where every character has some horribly awful character flaw(L has aspergers, Light is a sociopath, Shujin has no idea how to deal with women in a mature manner, Saiko is obsessed with manga to the point he values it over social interaction(how's that "girlfriend" that you've seen 3 times in your life?) and his own health, Nakai is a fat loser that treats women like dirt, etc etc).
> 
> She's good at making a concept and everything else, but these people are in no way ever realistic. I think it's kind of sad the most realistic person she ever wrote was probably Light's sister and she ended up being a catatonic mental ward patient.
> 
> ...


BINGO. That's how I feel reading her stuff too. I feel like most of her characters can be easily divided into archetypes, without ever extending themselves beyond their original niche. It might work in a series like Death Note where everyone is basically crazy, but in a realistic slice-of-life series I would think that it would be better to have somewhat more three-dimensional characters that can evolve and tackle their character flaws as they grow throughout the series.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

Flaws are what make people beautiful.  An interesting character is one that has a fatal flaw despite all his or her "longcomings".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Flaws are what make people beautiful.  An interesting character is one that has a fatal flaw despite all his or her "longcomings".



That's the problem though, right? A lot of these characters don't have many "longcomings" to begin with. In fact, a large number of them are social misfits that hide away at home drawing manga all day. Iwase is some bitter uptight girl that can't even get over a guy that rejected her what? 6 years ago? And I would hardly call Nakai "beautiful".


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

I actually meant that to deal with a psychological thriller like Death Note.  A slice of life like Bakuman usually stretches out its focus of internalization.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 22, 2009)

Again, I shall ask, since nobody seems to have seen my post:



Austeria said:


> BTW, does anyone know if character bios/info of some sort are included in any of the tankobons yet? If yes, which volume?
> 
> Thanks.



I especially want to know their ages. BTW did the manga ever mention how old Hiramaru is?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 22, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Somewhere along the line, Saiko turned into a lonely loser with zero impact on the story and Shujin got caught up into a goofy romantic comedy situation that concluded about as unsatisfactory as possible(What's the payoff? Why...status quo!).
> 
> *But...Aoki's boobs continue to grow with each chapter without explanation, so I guess that makes everything ok*.



exactly. that the writers are resorting to some ecchi-tactics (in a shonen manga) should be a signal to everyone on how they're struggling to keep the series interesting 



			
				Mider T said:
			
		

> Flaws are what make people beautiful. An interesting character is one that has a fatal flaw despite all his or her "longcomings".



the point isn't that they mustn't have flaws, but the flaws have to more more realistic and less stereotypical.


in any case, i did not intend to argue with anyone here when i stated my opinion; i just wanted to air something that has been bothering me for months. if you want to be a sore about it then cool bro. but there were a lot more here who were more accepting to digressing views anyway, which is  totally awesome 

anyway, cheers and happy reading


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh no this is healthy discussion, it'd boring if there weren't opposing viewpoints.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 22, 2009)

> I think it's kind of sad the most realistic person she ever wrote was probably Light's sister and she ended up being a catatonic mental ward patient.



I must have missed that..which chapter is that?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

After Mello got his face blown


----------



## Austeria (Dec 23, 2009)

While waiting for spoilers...

Does anybody else here feel that the way Obata draws the females in Bakuman is too... _"moe"_-ish? I mean, the guys look pretty realistic and they all have distinctively different physical features (Fukuda has sharp features, Nakai is overweight, Hiramaru has this "dead" look) but the girls all pretty much have similar features (huge anime sparkly  eyes, rounded face shape). And what creeps me out is the fact that Azuki's mom and sister looks _exactly_ like her. Yes, Azuki's mom creeps the hell outta me with her overly curly hair and moemoe look. She's intended to be a MILF but I just... can't help but find her more creepy than attractive (hey, it might just my X chromosome talking). I thought the whole point of attractive moms is to have them be mature yet still beautiful, and not make them look like lolis?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

No chapter this week

Character designs would be the last thing I thought someone would complain about.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> No chapter this week


  





> Character designs would be the last thing I thought someone would complain about.


The more you know. 

It's not a major thing and Bakuman's still awesome. It just came to my mind.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

Austeria said:


> The more you know.
> 
> It's not a major thing and Bakuman's still awesome. It just came to my mind.





Someone make the FC, so I can post some art.


----------



## Skymisty (Dec 23, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Again, I shall ask, since nobody seems to have seen my post:
> 
> 
> 
> I especially want to know their ages. BTW did the manga ever mention how old Hiramaru is?



Here's something I've obtained over the internetz.




These were the ages of the characters from the start of volume 5, and going by Miyoshi revealing hers and Takagi's age as 19 and 18 respectively on Chapter 66, we'll assume that 2 years have already passed since Vol. 5, so Hiramaru's currently 30, more or less.


----------



## abcd (Dec 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> No chapter this week
> 
> Character designs would be the last thing I thought someone would complain about.



but we do get spoilers this week normally right? for most mangoes?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 23, 2009)

Na, we just got Banana trouble.


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2009)

well if naruto gets early spoilers we might also get some spoilers

else it will be some very long xmas holiday


----------



## abcd (Dec 23, 2009)

Muk said:


> well if naruto gets early spoilers we might also get some spoilers
> 
> else it will be some very long xmas holiday



ya i dont understand :/ ... Only OP got spoilers with cam raw


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

I didn't realize Miyoshi was the shortest person in the series.  Good find.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 23, 2009)

Skymisty said:


> Here's something I've obtained over the internetz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kogy was 30? he looked like 20-22


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I didn't realize Miyoshi was the shortest person in the series.  Good find.



Na, Kato is.  Don't you see her sandwiched between Azuki and Saiko?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

I meant of the important characters


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 24, 2009)

Unconfirmed early 68 spoilers out for Bakuman on 2ch. Because these are NOT from Ohana, they are NOT confirmed and may very well be FALSE (just so we're clear), so it might not even be better than nothing, but on the off chance that they're accurate, I thought I'd summarize them anyway (to the best of my ability with my lousy Japanese).

Please don't post these anywhere else, because I'm not even sure if they're spoilers or not (they may be fake), and it was just written up on the fly:


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, yeah, the chapter has Fukuda trying to teach Aoki. I thought it was going to be serious business with whatever, but it sounds like there's a lot of slapsticky silliness going on (appropriately enough, since we're still in the gag manga arc). I think Fukuda gets a nosebleed at some point? (I think Hiramaru gets left out/shut out of the whole process, poor guy. Aw.)

Sounds like Katou is intending to quit her gig as Takahama's assistant. Nakai wants to quit, too, (because Katou is leaving), and Takahama is basically "PLEASE DO." Yipes.

Shuujin and Saiko get summoned by Miura to Shueisha, where they either learn of or witness Nakai getting bitched out (by the editors, I think). 

Chapter ends with Fukuda's editor calling up Saiko and Shuujin, who are very nervous. (That's all the spoiler says. Maybe Fukuda's editor is pissed because Fukuda's series will be jeopardized as a result of Aoki? I dunno. It's not clear.)

...If I had to guess, I'd say that it sounds like the Fukuda/Aoki collaboration was a promising endeavour that went nowhere, and that Aoki's back at square one. It also sounds like Nakai will basically have to crawl back to Aoki now that he is jobless and has no other options, and pretty much everyone is of the opinion that he's being a selfish douchebag.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay, so there is Naruto and Bleach this week.  Which means no Bakuman next week.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 24, 2009)

Spoiler sounds credible .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2009)

The characters aren't all acting like morons.

I'm 50/50 on this spoiler being true.


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2009)

well the spoilers sound interesting though a lot got left out

pity it is not a detailed spoiler


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2009)

^Probably because it's not Ohana.  Though Ohana seems to only hit the big points anyway.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 24, 2009)

Spoilers look credible enough.



Are we supposed to symphatize with Nakai? Because I'm finding it extremely hard to do so right now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2009)

I hear you, the guys been struggling for years for love and success.   But Nakai got what he deserved in being so full of himself.   

Though I wouldn't be surprised if Nakai went crawling on his knees to Aoki and beg forgiveness.   Though it would be a nice twist if he got fired and we never see him for a while.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 24, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I hear you, the guys been struggling for years for love and success.   But Nakai got what he deserved in being so full of himself.
> 
> Though I wouldn't be surprised if Nakai went crawling on his knees to Aoki and beg forgiveness.   Though it would be a nice twist if he got fired and we never see him for a while.



Yeah I wouldn't care if he ends like Kogy .


----------



## Godot (Dec 25, 2009)

Well Bleach and Naruto got early scans, so i guess it'll be the same with the rest of Shounen Jump... right?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 25, 2009)

MRain65 said:


> Unconfirmed early 68 spoilers out for Bakuman on 2ch. Because these are NOT from Ohana, they are NOT confirmed and may very well be FALSE (just so we're clear), so it might not even be better than nothing, but on the off chance that they're accurate, I thought I'd summarize them anyway (to the best of my ability with my lousy Japanese).
> 
> Please don't post these anywhere else, because I'm not even sure if they're spoilers or not (they may be fake), and it was just written up on the fly:
> 
> ...


Seems like this spoiler was wrong ... thanks anyways though.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 25, 2009)

Spoilers were fake.

68 RAW out

No translation yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like Iwase might be getting into the game soon. With Hattori as her editor?! :amazed I don't think she can draw though, so I wonder if there will be a new artist for her.

Also seems like Fukuda's help really saved Aoki's manga. Probably means Kiyoshi Knight is screwed but he probably wouldn't mind since he decided to do all this himself. Yujiro certainly seems pissed with Fukuda.

Edit: Holy crap, I just realized almost the entire time Fukuda was talking to Yujiro, he was crapping in the washroom.  He really doesn't give a crap what people think, does he?


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep, spoilers were fake. Thank God, since this chapter sounds much better.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Yeah, Fukuda's all business with Aoki; it's not romantic /at all/, which is more or less what I expected. Fukuda flat-out says that he has no romantic interest in Aoki. In fact, he even tells Yuujirou that he hates her. (He's helping her because she's part of "Team Fukuda," and Fukuda remembers that "We're gonna change Jump" promise from back when he was working as Niizuma's assistant.)
2. Looks like Fukuda hasn't completely given up on Nakai, since he grudgingly includes him in Team Fukuda. Even though Nakai wasn't in this chapter--mercifully, since I've seen enough of him for a while--I don't think we've seen the last of him.
3. Aoki made it to the serialization meeting thanks to Fukuda's help, but she was competing at the serialization meeting against Ashirogi, so she may be back at square one after the results of the meeting are made known.
4. It would have seriously stretched credulity if Iwase were able to illustrate her own manga, so I'm glad that she copped to her own drawings sucking. Hmm...she's in the market for an illustrator, maybe Nakai would be up for the job?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't know if someone mentioned this yet...

but am I the only person who thinks Fukuda's line is just so ridiculous?

I mean, seriously. Try saying that with a straight face.

"I'll teach her how to draw pantie shots."


----------



## Inugami (Dec 25, 2009)

the new spoiler makes me think.. perhaps we gonna have one of the most bizarre teams ever.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nakai drawing for Iwase.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 26, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> the new spoiler makes me think.. perhaps we gonna have one of the most bizarre teams ever.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That's too good a thing for Nakai. He should like... be left with no job and nobody giving a crap for him for at least the next 50 chapters. 

Honestly, after what he did to Aoki, I don't think he deserves to be so much in demand. He should at least let that big head of his deflate a bit first.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 26, 2009)

Cliffthanger looks like everybody failed. Damn there is going to be hell of waiting.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 26, 2009)

Miura decision about business boy kenichi was horrible this guy needs to be fired.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2009)

mirua is just a shitty editor 

he need to be fired period


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 26, 2009)

Iwase is sooo beautiful and elegant...I am totally into her design.

It would be funny if Iwase is the one who got serialized in the next chapter and this will make Hattori a "God Of Editor" and Miura...someone should fire him for the future of any company. He is like a walking fail.

and it seems that it is inevitable that Fukuda and Aoki going to hook with each other.

By the way, is anyone here want that True Human and Aoki's work got serialized at the same time while the duo failed in the next chapter?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 26, 2009)

^Shizuka has already lose to the duo two times I hope this time he get a win over them.

Aoki in these days has gotten a bunch of development her failing in this moment would be something I wouldn't like,

Duo gonna fail all the chapter screams for that also I don't want to see a wedding arc in this moment.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2009)

i loved how aoki was thinking butt butt before correcting herself to bathtube


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 26, 2009)

I really enjoyed the chapter ! Fukuda is really hardcore about mangas and camaradery and competition ! That's nice : "I'll help you, but I'll still defeat you !"

About Nakai, I want him to fail harder. That fucker...

And if the comments are negative about Tanto, Miura will be to blame. He should understand he sucks and beg Yujiro or Hattori to tell hilm why he's such a failure.

FFFFUUUUUCCCCKKKKKK !!! 1 week will pass without without Bakuman ! I'll explode of anticipation !!!

BTW, I think I've found a very nice song for the anime's soundtrack ! If it was me taking these decisions, and with making some changes to make it fit the 1'30 time, I'd say to use it for the Ending theme !
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELenVdd_4t0[/YOUTUBE]

Artline, by School Food Punishment. This band is awesome ! Listen to them !

And OP by them too, but with this :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK9IaCuPRjo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And you guys ? Any idea what your opening and ending theme for the anime would be ? I'm not talking about what you'd wish, but what you think goes well with Bakuman !


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2009)

^Love school food punishment since Eden of the East.

And has Saiko really been reduced to one page this chapter? lol
Unbelievably, Fukuda and Aoki click.  Perhaps this is going somewhere.  Meanwhile, I'm interested in the "Shizuka-kun" that got a question mark for a head, that can't possibly be healthy.

And Iwase really has taken the RIBARU-KUN thing to a new level.  I mean really, entering a career so you can beat somebody at something you don't even like?  She really just doesn't get it.  She needs a friend or maybe needs to be introduced to Eiji to show her that you must love manga to do it.  If she does get serialized eventually, I see him canceling her series.


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 26, 2009)

Miura is so immature

and Hattori should pimp that bitch


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 26, 2009)

Miura pisses me the fuck off. I can really see Tanto not getting serialized but that would deprive us of having to see Shujin go to Miyoshi's parents and tell him his plans, which will be hilarious.

Its as if the guys are background while the girls get all the attention in regards to drawing, they looked real good this chapter, all 3 of them.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 26, 2009)

Geez, Miura is incompetent. Do Obata and Ohba have an axe to grind against some idiotic editor in their past?

Kind of great to see Aoki sucking it up and doing whatever she needs to do to succeed. She's been kind of passive and timid for the past few chapters, all "I can't trust men" and everything, but this chapter, she was yelling back at Fukuda when he yelled at her, following his suggestions, and working like a maniac. Good for her. If she gets serialized again and BB Kenichi gets cancelled, it will serve Nakai right.

I have trouble believing Iwase could write something that would appeal to the shounen demographic. I'm pretty sure Hattori is just using her to spur Ashirogi to do better, but she may actually come out with something viable. I'm calling an Iwase/Nakai collaboration now, especially if BB Kenichi gets cancelled and Nakai is out of a job.



> Unbelievably, Fukuda and Aoki click



Yeah, they do seem to get along. It's funny that Fukuda, unlike Shuujin, Nakai, and Hiramaru, is totally impervious to Aoki's beauty. Fukuda/Aoki in this chapter pretty much went how I expected, Fukuda being all "I HATE THAT CHICK IT'S ALL ABOUT MANGA TEAM FUKUDA 4 LIFE" and Aoki warming up just a little to Fukuda, but it was awesome, especially when Fukuda is yelling at Aoki and after failing to get him to turn down the volume, she starts yelling right back.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 26, 2009)

Man, this chapter's title should've been, "Lighting the Fires" (under their asses).   Because that's exactly what it was! 

It was great seeing Fukuda getting Aoki all worked up, and Aoki's expressions!  

And there is Hattori and Iwase, I got the feeling he's planning to use Iwase to get Saiko and Shujin hyped up again and produce superior works like Trap.  So I think Tanto will be rejected because of it.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 26, 2009)

^Hope so too. Miura should be embarased to the bone. Tanto should be rejected and Business Boy Kenichi canceled. That he realizes his gag manga ideas are all crap.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 26, 2009)

Omg Fukuda. 

SO MUCH WIN WITH FUKUDA/AOKI. pek

I also love how Yujiro is being nice about it. He's a good editor but he's willing to give his weird-ass mangakas some freedom. Honestly, how many other editors would? Eiji never really did a single name or meeting with him until Fukuda told him to, and now Yujiro is letting Fukuda pretty much screw up his own manga on Fukuda's words that he's not gonna let the rating drop for Kiyoshi Knight. That would make him seem like an incompetent editor if it weren't for the success of all his series.

Talking about edtors, I've had it with Miura. Screw him and his fail gag. Miura should just be shipped to be Nakai's editor. And Nakai can partner up with some douchebag like Koogy or Ishizawa. 

And holy crap Iwase got the best editor. :amazed

It seems to me the only really good editors are the two "Hattori"s. Now I know which name to find should I want to get published in Jump.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2009)

I found Fukuda and Aoki's conversation hilarious.  "Seriously, who daydreams while washing their ass?"  "Don't say ass!"  "Butt...it's the same thing!" "Change ass..I mean bathtub!"


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I found Fukuda and Aoki's conversation hilarious.  "Seriously, who daydreams while washing their ass?"  "Don't say ass!"  "Butt...it's the same thing!" "Change ass..I mean bathtub!"



true

i couldn't stop laughing at that scene

the other scene where fukuda was talking out of his toilet was hilarious as well


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, shows how manly Fukuda is!

It takes a Man to argue with other men, while using the can, with the door wide open, and not even show the slightest sign of hesitation!


----------



## Inugami (Dec 26, 2009)

I wonder what type of manga is Kyoshi Knight because I  was thinking it was Yankee and I don't think the manga of Aoki that looks like Harem manga would be direct competence of a Yankee manga just because the two have panchira .


----------



## iamthewalrus (Dec 26, 2009)

im calling it now, Iwase and the otter guy are going to pair up...


----------



## Saiko (Dec 26, 2009)

It was so funny Fukuda talking with his editor and assistant while he is taking a Shit/piss


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2009)

funny chapter i think aoki manga may get serialized and saiko's and shuujins will not. i do not think shujin will get married yet


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 26, 2009)

Can I get a brief synopsis of what I missed?

I kind of dropped the series after Saiko and Co. caved into Miura. =D

PlzAndThx!


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 26, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Omg Fukuda.
> 
> SO MUCH WIN WITH FUKUDA/AOKI. pek
> 
> ...



Either way Yujiro still better than Miura as an editor. This is a fact.

and for two "Hattori" , who is another Hattori? I must have missed that other dude.

and I am looking forward Iwase and Hattori chapter. After all, it was just like reading those old day when Hattori guiding the newbie and make them pro...


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 26, 2009)

> and for two "Hattori" , who is another Hattori? I must have missed that other dude.



Yujiro, is the 2nd Hattori.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL what? Yujiro is second Hattori?

Haha, I completely missed that...Well, I guess any editor have "Hattori" in their name definitely made of win and worth for any new mangaka attention.

Iwase, I am looking forward for your work and crush the duo who got corrupted and by the demon of the gag, Miuragag and save them from that gag despair.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 27, 2009)

Blood Dawn said:


> Can I get a brief synopsis of what I missed?
> 
> I kind of dropped the series after Saiko and Co. caved into Miura. =D
> 
> PlzAndThx!



Miura:GAGS , GAGS.. MORE GAGZ GIVE ME MORE GAGZ !! GAGZ !!!


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Either way Yujiro still better than Miura as an editor. This is a fact.
> 
> and for two "Hattori" , who is another Hattori? I must have missed that other dude.
> 
> and I am looking forward Iwase and Hattori chapter. After all, it was just like reading those old day when Hattori guiding the newbie and make them pro...



indeed hattori is the best when it comes to guiding people to awesomeness


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 31, 2009)

I know I'm late, but what was with Fukuda on the toilet?

Shit was weird, man. 

Aoki and Fukuda's banter was the best part of the chapter, and if it wasn't already obvious enough, her transformation from Ice Queen to Moeblob hits you like a sledgehammer this chapter.

I do wonder what Hattori is planning though, and what Iwase will eventually submit. 

Also, Ashirogi's manga was rejected, calling it now.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 31, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> I know I'm late, but what was with Fukuda on the toilet?
> 
> Shit was weird, man.






> Also, Ashirogi's manga was rejected, calling it now.


Oh it better be rejected. 

Down with Miura and his stupid gag.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2009)

People sit on the toilet when they need to urinate or defecate.  In Fukuda's case, both.

EDIT: Why hasn't anyone made a Bakuman FC yet?  I'm ready to start spamming fanart.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 1, 2010)

Mider T said:


> EDIT: Why hasn't anyone made a Bakuman FC yet?  I'm ready to start spamming fanart.


I totally would if I weren't so busy.  I just don't want to start a FC because then I would have to be responsible for the members list, updating the OP, and such.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

You could own the FC and have somebody do all that stuff in the 2nd post.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 1, 2010)

Enlighten me, why would someone run a FC? For fun?


----------



## HappyHalloween (Jan 1, 2010)

Never read a more boring manga than this shit.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

HappyHalloween said:


> Never read a more boring manga than this shit.



How's it boring?  Depending on your answer you may or may not be negged.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 1, 2010)

HappyHalloween said:


> Never read a more boring manga than this shit.



You should read more then.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 1, 2010)

HappyHalloween said:


> Never read a more boring manga than this shit.



If you're serious then I would love to know which manga you have read.



Cuz I find this one awesome, and so that means if I read the ones that make this one seem like shit, then I'm probably gonna cum myself(which is something that I love to do)


----------



## HappyHalloween (Jan 1, 2010)

Mider T said:


> How's it boring?  Depending on your answer you may or may not be negged.



Go ahead, and neg i've got it disabled 

But, i guess it was rather unreasonable to call it boring without elaborating.
Well here goes, i've only read a couple chapters a while ago, and found it way too boring to continue.  It might've been really slow in the beginning, but there's no way in hell such a shitty manga could claw it's way out of that hole of bullshit.

I don't find any of the characters remotely interesting.  In terms of "slice of life" manga's this is way too unrealistic in the characters reactions and emotions... its full of cliche bullshit.  Main guy's crush reminds me of a Hinata with down syndrome...

Also liked to add that the chapters are so F*NG damn repetitive, and the fact that the author has to give side characters mental disabilities and OCDisorders to give them that quirk that makes them unique was a big fail as well.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 1, 2010)

HappyHalloween said:


> Never read a more boring manga than this shit.



Then you are either minority or just special among the human being.

This series is far from boring, in fact, it is one of the manga that I actually looking forward every week.

But seriously, when you start to read this manga, what are you expecting? A drawing character come to life and have an epic battle with other mangaka in SJ board game, or a epic competition or tournament between mangaka and each of the respective mangaka have their own skills like the epic way that they use their pen or ability to re-draw a manga within 2 seconds and other inhuman feat as mangaka?


----------



## Austeria (Jan 1, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You could own the FC and have somebody do all that stuff in the 2nd post.


Nah, I have OCD tendencies and it would be on my conscience too much. 

Why don't you run it?



HappyHalloween said:


> Go ahead, and neg i've got it disabled
> 
> But, i guess it was rather unreasonable to call it boring without elaborating.
> Well here goes, i've only read a couple chapters a while ago, and found it way too boring to continue.  It might've been really slow in the beginning, but there's no way in hell such a shitty manga could claw it's way out of that hole of bullshit.


Well then, I guess you shouldn't be so loud considering you haven't even gone past a couple chapters.



> I don't find any of the characters remotely interesting.  In terms of "slice of life" manga's this is way too unrealistic in the characters reactions and emotions... its full of cliche bullshit.  Main guy's crush reminds me of a Hinata with down syndrome...


I am not a fan of the main guy's romance but then again the main characters are the least interesting of the cast IMO.



> Also liked to add that the chapters are so F*NG damn repetitive, and the fact that the author has to give side characters mental disabilities and OCDisorders to give them that quirk that makes them unique was a big fail as well.


Uh, not everyone in this manga is like that though I find these unique characters refreshing. And if you can't appreciate eccentric characters then I guess you can always go back to your generic shonen.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 1, 2010)

HappyHalloween said:


> Never read a more boring manga than this shit.



Naah its just okay perhaps  overrated in Japan because is getting an anime(but well they can sell it good advertising the thing like the next work of Death Note duo) but still you are exaggerating a lot .



Rokudaime said:


> \ A drawing character come to life and have an epic battle with other mangaka in SJ board game, or a epic competition or tournament between mangaka and each of the respective mangaka have their own skills like the epic way that they use their pen or ability to re-draw a manga within 2 seconds and other inhuman feat as mangaka?



I wanna read that shit!


----------



## abcd (Jan 1, 2010)

HappyHalloween said:


> Go ahead, and neg i've got it disabled



best thing to do when going to a forum/thread and calling that bullshit without reason 


HappyHalloween said:


> But, i guess it was rather unreasonable to call it boring without elaborating.
> Well here goes, i've only read a couple chapters a while ago, and found it way too boring to continue.  It might've been really slow in the beginning, but there's no way in hell such a shitty manga could claw it's way out of that hole of bullshit.


U know I had the same feeling about another manga "kimi ni todoke" , But then I realised that that type of manga wasn't really meant for me / it did not suit my tastes .... u probably don't understand how things work i guess 



HappyHalloween said:


> I don't find any of the characters remotely interesting.  In terms of "slice of life" manga's this is way too unrealistic in the characters reactions and emotions... its full of cliche bullshit.  Main guy's crush reminds me of a Hinata with down syndrome...


 The love story isn't the main focus of this manga  ... and its about writing manga , very informative and based on how things really work in SJ atleast, Any manga fan would love to know all these things i guess ....


HappyHalloween said:


> Also liked to add that the chapters are so F*NG damn repetitive, and the fact that the author has to give side characters mental disabilities and OCDisorders to give them that quirk that makes them unique was a big fail as well.


Why do u find it repetitive :/ ... I found that his was one of the hardest topics to write and the authors are doing it pretty well ...
Tbh i thought a manga about baking bread would be the hardest to write ... then i read yakitate japan -- where there are continuous epic bread baking contests -- but i really dont want that happening in this manga


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 13, 2010)

So a spoiler is out at MH hopefully someone will translate it ...


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sure, I'll bite. Since this spoiler is confirmed, hopefully I won't wind up with egg on my face like last time:

ETA: I updated it with slightly more detailed spoilers from 2ch from Ohana.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-the official word on Tanto is not so good, but it is good for Aoki's offering (Time of Blue Leaves)
-Miyoshi, Shuujin and Mashiro rehearse the meeting with Miyoshi's parents
-something with Katou and Nakai - Katou winds up feeling sad (maybe she rejects Nakai? Unclear) - ETA: I think Nakai hears something to the effect that Katou likes younger guys, which would leave him out, I guess
-Time of Blue Leaves gets serialized, Tanto is not - I think BB Kenichi is cancelled
-Miyoshi, who had prepared for the marriage meeting, goes white
-Nakai rings up Aoki to ask her if she needs an assistant - when she tells him that she doesn't, he apparently says some more rude things
-Nakai goes to bed and announces to Takahama over the phone that he's quitting the mangaka biz and going back to the countryside
-ETA: Fukuda and Aoki show up to basically stage an intervention to stop him from leaving town (though it's not clear whose idea it was, my money is on Fukuda dragging Aoki along) - well, Fukuda tries to, anyway, all "IT CAN'T END LIKE THIS" - I /think/ Nakai sticks to his guns and walks out on them, but I'm not sure (he may be sufficiently moved by Fukuda's awesomeness to stick around)

This is just a translation of Ohana's very short spoilers. I haven't read the chapter, just to be clear.

Man, Takahama just cannot catch a break, can he? I hope he bounces back from this.

If Nakai is out of the story for good (which I doubt, but whatever), I can't say I'm surprised. They pretty much wrote him into a corner after he issued that ultimatum to Aoki.

Oh, yeah: Miura FAIL.

The 2ch boards are really, /really/ obsessed with pairing Aoki off. Holy crap. Aren't shounen fans supposed to hate the mushy stuff? Maybe when Iwase shows up at Jump, they'll give Aoki a break. Yipes. 

I'm so glad that Aoki got serialized, after all that, but I don't know what her long-term prospects for success are. Ane-Doki got cancelled pretty quickly, after all.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it's time for Miura to get out


----------



## abcd (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Its official Muira will be sacked


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 13, 2010)

abcd said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Its official Muira will be sacked



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think he'll get sacked just cause 1 manga got dropped.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he'll get sacked just cause 1 manga got dropped.



*Spoiler*: __ 





he's been a failure since he started at jump and that's been going on for more than just these 2 manga's

and his latest one isn't even making it to serialization


----------



## Inugami (Jan 13, 2010)

I like these spoilers all people are getting what they deserve.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 13, 2010)

good spoilers looks like a good chapter


----------



## Lucius (Jan 13, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I like these spoilers all people are getting what they deserve.



this

justice has been served^^


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2010)

2ch is just recovering from their withdrawal.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did any one else get the notion that Nakai had been sent out to pasture like a farm animal?





Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



That's more of the perspective of the fandom then anyone in the manga.People just would rather Hattori be their editor, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 13, 2010)

Link removed This was an EPIC page.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler pic courtesy of Ohana_ 





This guy disgusts me. 






Oxvial said:


> I like these spoilers all people are getting what they deserve.


QFT.


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 13, 2010)

*TruEorFalse_21*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did any one else get the notion that Nakai had been sent out to pasture like a farm animal?




Oh, yeah.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You know, I don't think that Nakai going from a sweet, ambitious guy to a lazy asshole is bad writing or a personality 180, given everything that we know about his desire for a girlfriend, his preference for a girlfriend over a career, his depression over what happened with Aoki, etc. etc. (Your mileage may vary on this, of course.) I /will/ say, though, that unless this is setting Nakai up for some ultimate redemption--which, given the final tone of the spoilers, I doubt--this is exactly putting Nakai out to pasture.




Nakai's behaviour in the last several chapters smacks of...a change of direction in Ohba/Obata, like they started off with X in mind and then later decided to change to Y. Maybe editorial meddling? Aoki's undergone a pretty drastic change as well, and while I don't think it's terrible writing or /completely/ inconsistent with the way she was before (shy people often come across as stuck up and bitchy), it's pretty significant. Maybe they wanted to "detach" Aoki from Nakai, so they played up Aoki's good qualities while playing up Nakai's bad qualities. So we get a version of Aoki who's better suited to a central role in the story--sweeter, kinder, more down-to-earth--while Nakai's sort of shuffled off stage left as his career slowly goes down the tubes (with BB Kenichi's declining popularity). Also, Nakai's downfall happened in a way that didn't make Aoki look that bad. As Fukuda made clear, there was nothing stopping Nakai from teaming up with someone else or coming up with his own manga.

Another potential reason Aoki had a personality change is that she was really similar to Iwase before, what with the poker face and arrogance. Now that Aoki's thawed out, there's enough contrast between the two characters just in time for Iwase's reappearance in the main storyline.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes ! Tanto failed to get serialized and I hope it is going to be true !

Miura and the duo should continue failing to get serialization while Iwase who under Hattori continue to rise as mangaka and get anime offer just to spite on the duo. Even better if Iwase proposal marriage to Azuki with anime deal like being main character's voice actor and Azuki accepted it without any hesitation.

Yuri good end.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 13, 2010)

fuck no tanto means I have to change my set again


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2010)

Great spoilers. Glad Tanto isn't getting serialized.


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2010)

Sendo fought Shigeta

chap is out

i still don't feel any pity for nakai

still though saiko and team not getting serialized wonder how they'll do from now on

mirua better get the axe as well


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 14, 2010)

So many weird and ugly faces in this chapter..it seems that people were right about the bad art in recent Bakuman's chapter and why am I not noticing it until this chapter?

and congrats to the peoples who predicted that Aoki going to have the glass girl as her assistant once she got serialized.

and Miura, it seems your failing streak had become our reason to enjoy every new chapter. It is just fun to see that Miura got slapped from left to right over and over again. 

However, does the duo really have become that hopeless and still believe in Miura? Their next defeat would be sweet if they got owned by Iwase as well.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 14, 2010)

why did they have to come and stop him.. of course he isn't leaving now..

and i see where this is going. nakai will be an assistant for aoki again with the kato girl..


----------



## Felix (Jan 14, 2010)

Goodbye Nakai
You won't be missed

And thank god Tanto was not serialized


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 14, 2010)

You know, if Nakai left the town..you can guaranteed that he will come back with slimmer body and bishi look after few arcs. This is what happened to any sidekick characters who gone mising for a centuries..So-called meditation in the jungle help to ease their mind and open their mind for greater evolution.

Prepare !


----------



## Felix (Jan 14, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> You know, if *Nakai *left the town..you can guaranteed that he will come back with *slimmer body and bishi look* after few arcs. This is what happened to any sidekick characters who gone mising for a centuries..So-called meditation in the jungle help to ease their mind and open their mind for greater evolution.
> 
> Prepare !



Wat


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL at Mashiro pretending to be Miyoshi's dad.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 14, 2010)

I love it when the spoilers doesn't make out the true extent of the chapter.   I loved how Chapter 69 came out really dramatic until it was revealed.

And the irony, Kato's going to be Aoki's new assistant and Nakai's got just deserts.  But we know we haven't seen the last of him.   Nakai will return, all forgiven.


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> You know, if Nakai left the town..you can guaranteed that he will come back with slimmer body and bishi look after few arcs. This is what happened to any sidekick characters who gone mising for a centuries..So-called meditation in the jungle help to ease their mind and open their mind for greater evolution.
> 
> Prepare !



he did say they were all rice fields

maybe working out on the fields will do him some good and he'll lose a few pounds


----------



## Inugami (Jan 14, 2010)

so Katou is a pedo lol 36 years Nakai never have a chance .


----------



## Ladd (Jan 14, 2010)

lol Nakai.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> fuck no tanto means I have to change my set again



ahahah 
you should try going with a time of green leaves set 


Why was Takagi defending miura? "it's because of miura we got 1st place in the akamaru" wtf!?!? it's because of that jerk that they are still not serialized.And another proof is that bussiness boy kenichi got cancelled.
Mashiro is right to worry for themselves.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 14, 2010)

Katou is disgusting.

Nakai too.

They are a perfect match.


----------



## abcd (Jan 14, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Why was Takagi defending miura? "it's because of miura we got 1st place in the akamaru" wtf!?!? it's because of that jerk that they are still not serialized.And another proof is that bussiness boy kenichi got cancelled.
> Mashiro is right to worry for themselves.



I think they will write 3 more chapters and send it for the next serialisation


----------



## Austeria (Jan 14, 2010)

*I SHIP FUKUDA/AOKI SO HARD.*   

Other than that, ultra win chapter. Good riddance, I say. 

Now just waiting for Miura's turn.  C'mon Shujin, search deep inside your heart. You know your editor's worth no shit.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

saiko is a good person he was trying to do all he could to keep nakai from leaving. i think he will be back and with a girl friend latter in the series.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2010)

The return of the faces!

And lol @ that old Incredible Hulk looking last scene.  Authors want us to heel-face turn on our emotions and views of the characters quicker than we did for Aoki, I'm not buying it.  Nakai can get ran over by a bus for all I care.  It'd be alot more useful pages.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 14, 2010)

Nakai : I used my skills for wrong purpose..I failed as mangaka.

Saiko : for romance huh..Oh..that sound very wrong yu kn-..wait a minute..isn't that I also same with him?

Shujin : Now you mentioned it...We are guilty as well since both of us want to get laid through the manga...Oh my..

Miura : More Gag! More GAAAAGGG!!

Editor : Keep failing, you guys.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the fact that Ashirogi didn't dwell over the fact that they didn't get serialized though, everyone knows the last thing we need is more angst.


----------



## hehey (Jan 14, 2010)

I somehow doubt that this is the last we shall see of Nakai.


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 14, 2010)

> *I SHIP FUKUDA/AOKI SO HARD.*



Haha I know, right? He gave her a ride on his bike (or at least it looks like he did).

ETA: Not /that/ kind of ride, LOL.



> I somehow doubt that this is the last we shall see of Nakai.



Yeah, he'll probably turn up again, just like Aizawa eventually did in Death Note. Of course, the clock is running. If he doesn't turn up for another three years or so in Bakuman-time, he'll be, what, 40? If he is going to return, I think it will be sooner rather than later.

...I'm quite glad to be rid of him for the moment, though. He was sucking up way too many pages. With any luck, his departure will make room for more focus on Eiji and Hiramaru; we don't see nearly enough of either.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, he did.  And that sounded as vulgar as it should have.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nakai can die, he's the worst manga character ever. He's on the same level as Sauce and Naruto, aka the very bottom.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 14, 2010)

Well Fukuda can still do something like beat the crap out of him to make him enter in reason.

Still I would prefer if he disappears and give some more panel to other characters like Iwase,Eiji and Hiramaru or finally see Shizuka doing something.. lately he was getting owned by the duo.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 14, 2010)

I got tired of all that Nakai shit. I hope we will not see him or hear anything about him any time soon.

Glasses-chan is boring too.

And no more gag manga...  "Let`s put more jokes... more jokes... more jokes..." Your face is a joke, Miura.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 15, 2010)

Getting quite sick of Nakai-san and his story. It's played out and boring, and now it's filling whole chapters. 

Not that I hate him, he's just boring and overused.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 15, 2010)

Get rid of Miura already, fuck sakes.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2010)

they need their old editor back or someone else. who is not obsessed with gag mangas.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

I like Miura, but I agree on getting rid of Nakai.

Nakai is a waste of space, he was interesting near the start but quickly degenerated.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2010)

They should've did that Hitman 10 story instead.


----------



## Red Viking (Jan 15, 2010)

I actually liked Nakai's characterization.  Don't get me wrong, he's a sleaze, but it was interesting to see the exploration of who he really was.

Here we have someone who has bad luck with women and who isn't physically attractive in the slightest.  At first, he seems to be that nice guy who always finishes last due to his appearance, but these recent chapters show why he's so miserable and alone:  The reason women don't want to date him isn't because of his appearance.  They don't date him because he's a sleaze who had deluded himself into thinking he's a good person.

And, instead of trying to change, he feels sorry for himself and uses it as an excuse, which is why he makes it about him not being able to find a girlfriend when the others call him out on his decision to quit manga.

Nakai is a very shallow person and it's ironic that his characterization is fleshed out in the sense that some people really do act like this in real life.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 15, 2010)

Prediction time: Nakai falls for Iwase and becomes an assistant to her. 

I'm half serious on that.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 15, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Prediction time: Nakai falls for Iwase and becomes an assistant to her.
> 
> I'm half serious on that.



My predication : Iwase will seduce Saiko because of his talent of drawing but of course, she went overboard and have sex with him and surprisingly, Iwase found that herself also enjoy her life with Saiko. Same goes to Saiko.

Saiko decided to disband Muto team and going to work with Iwase. Shujin devastated and ask Saiko the reason behind this and Saiko explained everything about it. Shujin give his epic bromance speech and it moves Saiko's heart. 

Then Saiko propose Iwase that he can't leave Shujin like that alone. Iwase as a Saiko's new spouse understand that and three of them decided to work together. Iwase will go for Monthly Release and Shujin will go for Weekly Release and Saiko will draw for both of them. Azuki and Miyoshi learned about that the ugly truth about three of them later. At first, Azuki was extremely reluctant toaccept this sudden trun of event and betrayal but her feeling for Saiko is too strong. So she finally give in and accept that and become Saiko's mistress.

Conclusion, Saiko, Iwase, Shujin, Miyoshi and Iwase live together and work together in the same house and live happily ever after. 

Azuki last word "Sharing is great and fun"

while Nakai and MIura got killed during the jungle tracking for mistaken as wild boar by the hunter.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 16, 2010)

I actually want the manga to end with a Saiko/Azuki marriage, just like it probably will.

Also, Snatch.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 19, 2010)

That's the way it's be set up, I'd be kinda disappointed if he ended up like his uncle.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> My predication : Iwase will seduce Saiko because of his talent of drawing but of course, she went overboard and have sex with him and surprisingly, Iwase found that herself also enjoy her life with Saiko. Same goes to Saiko.
> 
> Saiko decided to disband Muto team and going to work with Iwase. Shujin devastated and ask Saiko the reason behind this and Saiko explained everything about it. Shujin give his epic bromance speech and it moves Saiko's heart.
> 
> ...



What's a predication?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 19, 2010)

A form of prediction which we don't read


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 19, 2010)

A gag prediction perhaps?


----------



## Ladd (Jan 19, 2010)

It's been too long without Eiji.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 19, 2010)

they need to work on a better talent that goes well with their talent. like their first one shot manga


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 20, 2010)

To bad their editor won't let them


----------



## Jugger (Jan 20, 2010)

Miura gets desperate and lets dou do what they want so that they can get serialezed


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 20, 2010)

More like he's gonna get desperate, get them to stick _more_ gags in, before ultimately failing, while Hattori gets Iwase serealized.

Of course, then Eiji saves the day, and the Duo pull an awesome Sci-Fi out their asses and proceed to wipe the floor with almost the entire competition.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2010)

Ladd said:


> It's been too long without Eiji.



Any time Eiji is not in a chapter, it's been too long since we have last seen him.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 20, 2010)

That just makes him more awesome when he finally does show.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 20, 2010)

The duo needs to pimp slap Miura and get back on the awesome train. I look forward to their next manga that or go back to Money and Intelligence, with their seasoning I bet they could make it really really good now.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Again, the problem lays with the editor. He has final say in what goes to the serialization meeting.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 20, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> Again, the problem lays with the editor. He has final say in what goes to the serialization meeting.



He does but its clear he doesn't have a noise for whats good and whats not; the duo should push the 'its interesting' so it will get published angle and tell him to take his gags shove them up his ass.

That or I hope Miura quits and goes to whatever farm area Nakai is from and they can cry each other to sleep.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, Hattori understood them much better, and I'm surprised that the Chief hasn't noticed how the duo's standards have fallen since Hattori left them.

But, I'm also surprised that he didn't give them a editor who would understand their talents better, so maybe I'm giving the man to much credit?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2010)

In regards to Nakai leaving....Good riddance.


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 20, 2010)

Quick and dirty 70 spoiler summary (translated from somebody else's translation of Ohana's spoilers, so take with a grain of salt):


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Hattori meets with Iwase again and is surprised at just how good her story is. He's reminded of Shuujin and Saiko's earliest offerings (I guess 2 worlds and Money and Intelligence?)
-Iwase still doesn't have an illustrator lined up.
-Shuujin and Saiko go to the Shueisha office, where they find Takahama, who is meeting with the Editor in Chief
-afterwards, they're called in by the Editor in Chief along with Miura (insert your own "Dun Dun DUNNNNNN")
-Hattori meets with Eiji and tells him the plot of Iwase's story. Eiji thinks it's AWESOME. It's about a kid with psychokinetic powers (can move things without touching them). Hattori and Eiji are both pretty psyched about it.




There's a spoiler pic floating around, but it's not particularly exciting, so I won't post it. It's pretty much 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Eiji going apeshit over Iwase's story.




After these chapter spoilers, I'm sort of thinking


*Spoiler*: __ 



EijixIwase? You saw it here first, LOL.




The art hasn't improved any, judging by the spoiler pic. I'm starting to get a bit worried. If you reread the earlier chapters, it's just such a marked decline. I really hope Obata isn't sick or injured or anything like that. When I see changes like this, it usually means the mangaka is thisclose to going on hiatus. D. Grayman's art also took a nosedive before it stopped being published on any kind of regular basis.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 20, 2010)

The only thing your post has done, is tell me that, once again, the main characters got screwed.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2010)

^And they deserve it.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 20, 2010)

For what exactly? Listening to the editor? I suppose it's a good way to wake them up but...


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2010)

i really hope the main chars get a turn about

it seems like all the side characters are better off than the main currently


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 20, 2010)

> The only thing your post has done, is tell me that, once again, the main characters got screwed.



Hey, don't shoot the messenger. I personally think there's some exciting stuff going on. It doesn't all have to be measured in terms of Ashirogi's wins versus losses. (Besides, this is a shounen manga. The heroes are only very rarely permanently screwed. Temporarily screwed, sure...and often. Permanently screwed? Almost never.)

I don't get it. When all the Shuujin/Miyoshi/Aoki stuff was going on, everyone wanted to get back to business (well, manga business). Well, Bakuman is finally back to business...and business involves Ashirogi's manga. Since they can't "win" all the time, they have to "lose" some of the time, so they are going to get screwed over a fair bit. If they did win all the time, that would be pretty boring reading.



> For what exactly? Listening to the editor? I suppose it's a good way to wake them up but...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Depends on how their meeting with the Editor in Chief goes. If he's all "Miura generally knows what he's doing, despite his recent mistakes, so shut up and do your gag manga," that would be one thing, but maybe it will be something like "Gag manga isn't your forte, and Miura needs to help you go in a different direction." If Miura gets a smackdown from the powers that be, he might be a lot less attached to the gag manga idea and a lot more receptive to a dark manga. Just sayin'.

When Iwase's manga starts doing well--although she'll run into some obstacle or other, this is an Ohba manga and she is a girl, after all**--Ashirogi will be scrambling like mad to play catchup, especially if Iwase is competing in their specialty area by doing a "dark" manga.

**I have a lot of trouble believing that Iwase is some kind of manga savant, although I get that Ohba's writing it that way to up the drama. I mean, sure, she's intelligent like Shuujin, but a) Shuujin has been obsessed with manga for a really long time and b) Iwase has been geared toward novels, which are really different from manga. I find it /really/ hard to believe she could sort of shift from something uber-cerebral to something that would appeal to a Jump audience in record time with no apparent issues. I mean, sure, Iwase's been reading Jump for five years, but heck, /I've/ been reading Jump for seven years. It doesn't exactly count for that much.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope the Editor in Chief will yell the shit out of them.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe Iwase can knock Nakai down a peg?  I see it as a two birds/one stone sitCHEEaysion.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 21, 2010)

editor in chief needs to get them back to their old stuff and fire that gag loving fool. and Eiji is finally back


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2010)

It's about time Eiji came back into this manga.


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 21, 2010)

Raw's up at Link removed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, it looks like Eiji and Hattori are hellbent on Eiji illustrating Iwase's manga (which was conveniently omitted from the spoilers I translated, so WTF, Ohana?) And that there isn't actually a meeting between Ashirogi and the Editor in Chief, which the spoilers implied...I mean, they are called in, but it's to do with Takahama rather than their own manga.

Takahama is basically requesting a change of editor--I /think/--because he says that Miura won't let him write what he wants to write. The EIC denies his request and basically issues a smackdown. So I'm guessing that Ashirogi won't be going that route anytime soon; they seemed pretty chastened afterwards.

Eiji has no intention of ditching Crow; he wants to do both and to get Iwase's manga serialized, even if his current editor, Yuujiro, is having a heart attack at the prospect. It's not just the 45-page original story, but getting it serialized.

Don't get too mad at Hattori, though; he's just trying to create the best possible rival for Ashirogi, and an Eiji/Iwase combination would definitely fit that ticket. You know Iwase's story is good if both Hattori and Eiji are this pumped about it.

Sort of weird to see Eiji gushing over anything like this. I mean, he liked Ashirogi's stuff, and Hiramaru's, but not to the point of going bonkers over it. (The raw doesn't really do justice to Eiji's reaction...)


----------



## Inugami (Jan 21, 2010)

that spoiler sound more amazing thanks! 

but plz tag .


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah but, Ashirogi couldn't beat Eiji when he was on his own. If he's do the illustrations for Iwase's manga... The two would need to do some serious level grinding to catch up.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 21, 2010)

One Eiji > Ashirogi struggle
Eiji + Iwase > Ashirogi resign from Jump

Why? because it is totally overkill.

Oh man, Iwase definitely is the most elegant and beautiful girl in Bakuman and I had fallen on her completely.

I am now looking forward with Eiji X Iwase. Perhaps this will be Eiji first love in the sight?

and Hattori does look like a devil in this chapter. He is baiting his prey to his trap and he actually succeed. 

and Eiji indeed is a beast if he can doing 2 series and make them popular without exhausting himself..unlike Saiko.

and can you see what wrong with this scenario?
A pro mangaka is drawing a manga for a new mangaka.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Chapter is amazing lol @ the people who thought Miura would be fired.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazing Chapter !

Im pumped up to see what happens next


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 21, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Chapter is amazing lol @ the people who thought Miura would be fired.



There's a diffrence between thinking and hoping you know.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 21, 2010)

Haha, fucking loved how devious Hattori was this chapter.. He just made hints to Eiji and that was enough to get the ball rolling


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Even if the ball is rolling, will Ashirogi be able to pull something off after this? or will the weight of the opposition, crush them...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 21, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> There's a diffrence between thinking and hoping you know.


Yeah, but people were thinking it, not just hoping for it. They should have known better.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 21, 2010)

True.**


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 21, 2010)

The editor in chief's proven himself to be an idiot. Of course the blame isn't ALL Miura's, since the mangakas he's in charge of didn't resist him that strongly, but it's still mostly his fault. 

Hattori is so fucking awesome, I'm glad that he's back in the story in a big way, even if it's as a pseudo-rival to Ashirogi Muto.

Eiji is as cool as ever, of course. Probably more.


----------



## BVB (Jan 21, 2010)

This manga should have Eiji as the main character.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 21, 2010)

argh, this chapter has not made me look at Miura in a different light. He still is a black hole of suck, though Hattori looks like he has the right idea. The guys appear lethargic and this might bust them out of their slump. Force them to go back around and work on something they love rather then what he suggests they do. Not to mention Eiji being all look at me do 2 manga's at once LOLZ! is freaking awesome.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea, I don't like Miura at all.



And holy fuck I love Niizuma.

I was laughing


----------



## Inugami (Jan 21, 2010)

I cant believe they don't realize that Miura is a bad editor.

why they cant change editors on first place? isn't like all of them  are ubermensch that can't make  an error.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, the Editor in Chief really made things clear this chapter. Don't blame your editor if you can't draw what you want to draw. If you're talented enough, prove it. 

And a possible combination of Eiji's drawing and Aiko's story would be quite the sight. Hopefully it will be more of a motivator factor.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 21, 2010)

So who is right?

The editor sucks or the writer sucks if the manga failed? I am just unable to interpret what is Chief Editor try to say.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 21, 2010)

So it will not stop ?

Miura : Gags.. More Gagz.. I WANT GAGZ.. GAGZZZZZZ !!


----------



## Inugami (Jan 21, 2010)

Saiko said:


> So it will not stop ?
> 
> Miura : Gags.. More Gagz.. I WANT GAGZ.. GAGZZZZZZ !!



He never going to be fired.

Editors can't be wrong no matter what they do...if you fail its because you aren't enough talented to draw something you don't like.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, the Editor in Chief really made things clear this chapter. Don't blame your editor if you can't draw what you want to draw. If you're talented enough, prove it.



Come on, that makes no sense. It's the editor's job to first, figure out what the mangaka is really good at guide him in that direction, second, to give him good advice on how to improve and attract more readers, and third, not to stifle the mangaka's creative spirit. Miura's failed at all three.

Also, the editor in chief's conviction that if a manga is interesting it will get published is obviously wrong, if Jump has been depicted accurately by Bakuman. From what we've seen, all manuscripts first have to go through one's editor. If he doesn't approve, you're screwed. The one time that Saiko and Shujin tried to bypass Miura (with their time travel manga), they got chewed out. It's not, "If it's interesting, it will be published"; it's, "If your editor thinks it's interesting, it might be published."


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 21, 2010)

Well..now i want to see Miura and the duo keep failing.

Just imagine that 40 years old Saiko and Shujin still struggling to get serialized under the 70 years old Miura guidance..while Azuki and Miyoshi finally got married to other random dude.

Miura : More...More....Gaggggggggzz..More gagz..*coughing*

Iwase and Eiji : Yo, Saiko...We want to tell you that this is the 48th of our work got anime offer...

Saiko : What?

Eiji's son : Pop, who is this trio loser at here


----------



## perman07 (Jan 21, 2010)

Eiji and Iwase seems like a cool combination, I'm hoping Hiramaru will do a tag-team with someone personally!


----------



## Saiko (Jan 21, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Eiji and Iwase seems like a cool combination, I'm hoping Hiramaru will do a tag-team with someone personally!



He is tag-teaming his Editor's Wife as  Revenge


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Saiko said:


> He is tag-teaming his Editor's Wife as  Revenge



Probably


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2010)

Very good chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 21, 2010)

good chapter. i hate the Miura


----------



## Lindsay (Jan 21, 2010)

Muira is a clueless idiot. Can't wait to see what comes from Hattori's plan.


----------



## Airflow (Jan 21, 2010)

Ha, I punched the air when Takahama said "I can't write what I want to write", I'd been waiting for it for so long. Miura's not a bad editor, he's enthusiastic and helpful and he always trys to do what's best for his mangaka. But at the end of the day he is a control freak and I do feel he's stopping Ashirogi from reaching their potential. But I've also got to agree with the editor in chief, if you don't like your ediotr you should tell him to his face, you shouldn't whine to his superior behind his back. Miura's not a bad person, he's just a bit of an idiot when it comes to creative direction. It's something they need to discuss level-headed instead of bitching all over the place. Shame it couldn't have been sorted out in this chapter.

Also Hattori's clever. Very clever. Got great facial expressions too.

Also Eiji is awesome. Very awesome. Got great facial expressions too.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 21, 2010)

This chapter to me felt like it was a shout out specifically aimed at everyone who keeps bashing Miura.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 21, 2010)

Good to see the series get back on track and not doing lame emotional and romance sideplot it had going in that last several chapters, really this is where it's at it best.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 21, 2010)

I love Hattori's manipulation and how excited Eiji got.  That made this chapter gold!



Tapp Zaddaz said:


> This chapter to me felt like it was a shout out specifically aimed at everyone who keeps bashing Miura.



I know!  

Just love when Mangaka's do that.


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2010)

haha this chapter was a nice wake up call


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2010)

btw

*GAME OVER*​


hahaha I can't blame Shizuka he always get pwned ..poor guy.


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2010)

there needs to be

*Insert Coin Here!

Continue

... 9 ...8 ...7 ...6 ...5 ...4 ...3 ...2 ...1 ...0
*​


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 22, 2010)

This chapter confirmed that 2 Hattori destined to be awesome.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 22, 2010)

omg Niizuma is so awesome, I enjoy the chapter way more when he is in it


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2010)

hattori x nizuma is like epic x epic


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 22, 2010)

At this rate, Ashirogi should just pack it in. Against their newest opponents they don't stand a chance. Hattori, Eiji and Iwase... Ashirogi can't compete.


----------



## seastone (Jan 22, 2010)

God I am glad that the romance is overwith, now we can get into mangakas competing with each other. 

Anyway I like how the chief of editor said "if you cant write what you want to write you are admitting your own lack of talent"

It was a real eyeopener for the duo since they were going the same route many Miura bashers do. 

Ashirogi lack of success is not just Miura's fault. 



FFXFan13 said:


> At this rate, Ashirogi should just pack it in. Against their newest opponents they don't stand a chance. Hattori, Eiji and Iwase... Ashirogi can't compete.



Why the lack of faith?


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 22, 2010)

Hattori is doing this all for Ashirogi, he still is their editor at heart.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Editor-and-Chief pwned this chapter


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2010)

Iwase is a Japanese girl in a shonen manga. She'll fail due to hubris or lack of talent or because she has a vagina.

Book it! 

Meanwhile, editor in chief laid the bitchslap on all them Miura-bashers. 

I completely blame their lack of success on the distractions of them damn females.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 22, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Why the lack of faith?



They couldn't beat Eji when he was on his own, how can the beat him when he's got someone like Iwase writing the story?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2010)

Because Iwase is a girl.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> They couldn't beat Eji when he was on his own, how can the beat him when he's got someone like Iwase writing the story?



Exactly. 

Initially, Ashirogi is going to get trashed by Hattori/Eiji/Iwase.

Shuujin and Saiko aren't playing to their strengths, and Miura isn't a good editor.

I'm hoping that when Ashirogi sees this new manga they'll trash Tanto and get on with something awesome that THEY want to do. Right now Ashirogi is basically writing Miura's manga, instead of one they are passionate about.

Notice how fucking hyped up Eiji is, this is going to result in better art. Takagi needs to write what he wants to write so Mashiro can actually be excited about drawing stuff.

Right now Ashirogi seems like they are doing a job, nothing more, the passion is lost, and they need a fire lit under their asses. Eiji and Iwase will do this and then some.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 22, 2010)

He's not just lighting matches, he's soaking them in gasoline.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 22, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> At this rate, Ashirogi should just pack it in. Against their newest opponents they don't stand a chance. Hattori, Eiji and Iwase... Ashirogi can't compete.



Ashirogi resign from the Shonen Jump after learned the news of Iwase/Eiji team


----------



## Prowler (Jan 22, 2010)

I need to read this, looks awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wtf is Hattori doing? he wants to put Ashirogi out of business? lol.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 22, 2010)

Vino said:


> Wtf is Hattori doing? he wants to put Ashirogi out of business? lol.



Hattori plan backfired and make the Ashirogi quit.

It is obviously that Hattori don't approve young marriage.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2010)

Nah, since the very beginning Hattori didn't want Ashirogi to get a big head.  He knew that Eiji is the only person who can truly rival them and with Eiji slacking Iwase falling to his hands was like a gift from the Gods.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jan 22, 2010)

Just read the chapter and it was awesome and funny as usual. Can not wait to finally own it in graphic novel format IN ENGLISH in August.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2010)

Rokudaime. ENOUGH WITH THE FANFICTION. IT'S IRRITATING.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 23, 2010)

Personally, throughout the whole series Ashirogi has always been average. I'm sure they would have been discarded by now. Hattori's new Manga was a pretty interesting type, supernatural mystery, the same type that Ashirogi enjoyed writing/drawing.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2010)

^Detective Trap was definitely above average. It did very well for them and I even thought the idea was interesting. 

However, pretty much all of their later attempts have been low par in comparison. You could blame Miura or you could simply say that they lost their mojo and it'll come back eventually.

We'll see soon enough.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 23, 2010)

It isn't Miura's fault that they have sucked, just like the head editor said. However, he hasn't contributed positively like Hattori did.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 23, 2010)

Darth said:


> Rokudaime. ENOUGH WITH THE FANFICTION. IT'S IRRITATING.



Excuse me?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 23, 2010)

I think he means stop posting stupid predictions.


----------



## Ximm (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha! Nazuma Eiji was awesome as always.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 24, 2010)

The only time he wasn't awesome was when he was first introduced, and he just seemed like a dick.

Such a horrible misconception.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 24, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> The only time he wasn't awesome was when he was first introduced, and he just seemed like a dick.
> 
> Such a horrible misconception.



Yeah, I think pretty everyone of here were predicting that Eiji going to be some kind of arrogant genius prick. I guess that we can concluded that we all love the direction of Eiji's character.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 24, 2010)

I think that was deliberate. I mean, Nakai was originally portrayed as a nice guy, and look how he ended up?

With these characters, first impressions, are usually wrong.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 24, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> I think that was deliberate. I mean, Nakai was originally portrayed as a nice guy, and look how he ended up?
> 
> With these characters, first impressions, are usually wrong.


I think you could still say Nakai is a nice guy, he just got a little "success" with women and it went to his head.

I think he will probably be redeemed. His exit was symptomatic of a man about to take some enlightening journey. While I have found him to be displeasing lately, I also think he has acted very human and can't quite hate him.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 25, 2010)

If he is going to come back enlightened, then he'll probably use that knowledge to help Ashirogi get back in the game, to thank them for helping him.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 25, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> I think that was deliberate. I mean, Nakai was originally portrayed as a nice guy, and look how he ended up?
> 
> With these characters, first impressions, are usually wrong.


That is also true with Fukuda and Aoki. 

I have a feeling Obata just deviated from his original designs though.  Which is a good thing if the by-products are this awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 25, 2010)

saiko and shuujin should take some time off to get them back on track. saiko could help eiji or another manga artist as an assistant for awhile. like he did for eiji to learn something new.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 25, 2010)

Eiji always seemed pretty cool to me. He's the L of Bakuman. Caw! Caw! Caw!



Austeria said:


> That is also true with Fukuda and Aoki.
> 
> I have a feeling Obata just deviated from his original designs though.  Which is a good thing if the by-products are this awesome.


Obata's always changing up the designs, but they end up looking better. Check out Miura when he was first introduced!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 25, 2010)

Doesn't matter how good a character looks, if their personality leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 27, 2010)

oh man I laughed so hard when Saiko said he would spend 3 months salary on her ring and she asked how much that was. Otherwise it was a good build up chapter and as usual I can't wait to see what happens next.

The color pages were awesome.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL Shizuka introduction out of the blue.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 27, 2010)

'I'm so nervous my boobs hurt' LOL

Yeah, never expected to see the recluse but he has a pretty cool look. I can see the build up to Eiji canceling Tanto with both series running and them talking about him being #1 if he has both series doing great.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah I didn't want Tanto to get serialized .

At least now Shizuka has a chance to get serialized too with less competence .


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2010)

I like Iwase a lot more than I like Miyoshi.

Hell, I like Aoki more than I like Miyoshi.

I just don't like Miyoshi.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 27, 2010)

At this rate they'll never get an anime.

Their strength lies with the Dark Side, if they simply must do a gag manga, they should do something in the Vain of Chucky.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 27, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> At this rate they'll never get an anime.
> 
> Their strength lies with the Dark Side, if they simply must do a gag manga, they should do something in the Vain of Chucky.



Perhaps it gets into ratings trouble and they have to go edgy to save it. I can see it becoming something like a techno/battle manga or techno/intrigue/battle manga.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 27, 2010)

Darth said:


> I like Iwase a lot more than I like Miyoshi.
> 
> Hell, I like Aoki more than I like Miyoshi.
> 
> I just don't like Miyoshi.



Bakuman just do that thing again.

another character that was introduced has a jerk is starting to get likable xD.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

pulling that thing again 

maybe she'll change just a little bit


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2010)

With both series being serialized, we have a full blown rivalry, although Eiji has an overwhelming edge with having two series now serialized.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 27, 2010)

Shizuka is hot. 

Good to hear Aoki and Fukuda doing well. Also, MONEYS. 

Iwase is creeping me out with her clinginess... She wouln't be compatible with someone like Shuujin anyways. They're way too different to form any sort of non-abusive relationship.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2010)

Hah!  I knew Moneys was Eiji by the same logic, T - 1 thread - 0

And lol Iwase concerned about pride, she'll still doesn't get it  I'd love to see a side series showing her side of the story though.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 27, 2010)

Iwase is getting to the watching you sleep without your knowledge kind of creepy. I like her commitment!

Shuujin trying to put off the wedding till he's proven he's better then her as well was a pretty smooth move, doubt Miyoshi is going to let that fly though.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 27, 2010)

the chapter was good


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Iwase is getting to the watching you sleep without your knowledge kind of creepy. I like her commitment!
> 
> Shuujin trying to put off the wedding till he's proven he's better then her as well was a pretty smooth move, doubt Miyoshi is going to let that fly though.



she's a female stalker


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 27, 2010)

Tanto got serialized? That is a bad joke...

Although I am glad that Iwase got serialized. Seriously, I think Shujin X Miyoshi seem getting redundant for my tastes.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 27, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Tanto got serialized? That is a bad joke...



Well, the chief editor's decision is understandable: If there's nothing else better...

There's still hope, though. Shujin and Saiko could realize that Tanto won't get them to the top and refuse serialization.



> Although I am glad that Iwase got serialized. Seriously, I think Shujin X Miyoshi seem getting redundant for my tastes.



Agreed.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 27, 2010)

i am glad they got serialized and where not left behind, maybe they will change their manga to be less of a gag latter on. many other manga's have started out as gags and become action types or others.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 28, 2010)

I love the Jump Cover.

Eiji's being called Moneys=Nizuma?  Kato ended up Aoki's Assistant?   And Miyoshi is so nervous that her boobs hurt?  :rofl

Well, the fire has been lit and looks like it's going to be a flamethrower.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 28, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji runs jump


----------



## blackbird (Jan 28, 2010)

So-so chapter, though somewhat easily forgettable. I wonder if Takagi, upon hearing the news about Eiji, will postpone the wedding. Otherwise that conversation with Iwase would prove utterly pointless. The same thing can be said about introducing Shizuka at this point in this way.

Artwork was a little slobby this time around. Guess they had to sacrifice a bit for those colour pages, which were great by the way.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 28, 2010)

^exactly now that the duo has a declared rival I don't see whats the point of Shizuka I think he was going to be the new rival because he does the dark mangas in the beginning they wanted .

I like the concept of Shizuka but I wonder  whats going to happen with him...another Koogy? I hope not .


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 28, 2010)

It seems that every of their rival are taking the dark route instead of gag route. I wonder what will be their reaction when they read Iwase's work. Will Iwase's work going to leave them into the dust?


----------



## Jugger (Jan 28, 2010)

Our duo will do 2 manga same time.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 28, 2010)

that can be good because they would get another editor.

and later end Tanto and free themselves from demon gag Miura.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it some kind of trend of what?

Most of the characters who are supposed to be an ass or bad attitude gradually become a likable cast as the series going while the likable cast who introduce from the early beginning starting have deteriorate personality.

for instance, Aoki, Eiji, Aoki's editor, another Hattori,..or perhaps Iwase as well while at the same time, Miyoshi is one of the likable character who starting become unbearable to root or watch..

Miura : gag ! more gag !! GAGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!
Miyoshi : Shujin..more Shujin !  I WANT TO GET MARRY AND GET LAID!!!! SHUJINNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Inugami (Jan 28, 2010)

and record of that trend is still for Hiramaru.

introduction asshole..next chapter pure win!


----------



## Saiko (Jan 28, 2010)

In b4 Shizuka the best buddy of Ashirogi.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 28, 2010)

damn have to agree with you guys Shizuka is comeing way too late. but the character seems interesting. hope they can fit him in well.

anyone got the feeling eiji is going to cancel tanto?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucius said:


> damn have to agree with you guys Shizuka is comeing way too late. but the character seems interesting. hope they can fit him in well.
> 
> anyone got the feeling eiji is going to cancel tanto?



Ummmm...Is Eiji already have the power to cancel one manga for now?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucius said:


> damn have to agree with you guys Shizuka is comeing way too late. but the character seems interesting. hope they can fit him in well.
> 
> anyone got the feeling eiji is going to cancel tanto?



Oh yeah, I had actually forgotten that was why Eiji was writing for Jump...

Maybe, but doesn't he consider Ashirogi his friends?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 28, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> Oh yeah, I had actually forgotten that was why Eiji was writing for Jump...
> 
> Maybe, but doesn't he consider Ashirogi his friends?



But then, maybe he will do it for good intention..like Tanto overall being sucks and holding them back way too much to release their true potential?

Eiji : As a friend, I would save both of them from the gag-land..Both of them have been blinded and infected by Miura's virus and if I leave the situation like this....Forgive me, Saiko...I will save you now...** use cancel card**

But then, I don't think that Eiji's cancel manga speech actually can be taken serious..He is just too innocent for that. Maybe Nakai or Saiko will do that if they got that kind of luxury offer but definitely not Eiji...although I don't mind to see the Otter 11 writer cancel his own manga.


----------



## BVB (Jan 28, 2010)

Hopefully tanto will get canceled soon.. don't like this gag shit at all >.>


----------



## Jiyun Nomiya (Jan 28, 2010)

Shizuka....

Somehow he reminds me of of a reference to 'Chabudai Gaeshi'. 
Also; the female _Seiza_ position in which he is sat really conveys the smoothness of the character - in direct contrast to the _manga_ he writes, perhaps?


----------



## Godot (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope Niizuma & Iwase completely incinerate Tanto, and then shit all over its charred remains. Thats how much im hating their gag manga right now >_>


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 28, 2010)

I think the Tanto designs look pretty funny, although Detective Trap character design still stands tall above it.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 28, 2010)

The Tanto designs look pretty cool, the chicks are good and the old man looked hilarious.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 28, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Eiji : As a friend, I would save both of them from the gag-land..Both of them have been blinded and infected by Miura's virus and if I leave the situation like this....Forgive me, Saiko...I will save you now...** use cancel card**



Thats exactly what i meant. If they are stuck with Tanto, no improvement what so ever. Eiji could pull the card. If he does it, he does it as a friend and not to screw them over though. And Eiji can get pretty serious at times. You remember his speach when Trap got canceled. They are still rivals.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh, I really do hope Eiji uses that Cancellation power to use it on Tanto.   Given what Hitori has planned in inspriing the boys, it seems like it's the time to use it.



Rokudaime said:


> ..although I don't mind to see the Otter 11 writer cancel his own manga.



Hiramaru keeps trying, but he easily gets coaxed back in.


----------



## Felix (Jan 28, 2010)

Shizuka reminds me of Mikami from Death Note


----------



## Inugami (Jan 28, 2010)

Felix said:


> Shizuka reminds me of Mikami from Death Note



Lets hope he doesn't end like him .


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2010)

He's more like Matt actually.


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 28, 2010)

You know, I think the real nightmare for Ashirogi is not that Tanto tanks, but that it succeeds. If it tanks, sure, it'll be another cancelled series on their record, but maybe then Miura will get it through his thick skull that gags are not a good idea for Ashirogi and that they should try something different. If it succeeds (and if it continues to succeed), Ashirogi will be stuck something they can do reasonably well--because they're so talented, they can make anything work somewhat--but that they're not passionate about. The worst case scenario is that Tanto becomes a monster hit on the level of Otter 11 or Crow, which means they'll be stuck doing it forever.

I kind of wonder if any of the current (real-world) Jump monster hits are stories like that for their mangaka: series they'd like to discontinue to work on their "dream" projects but that they'll be stuck doing for the next several years. I never thought that about One Piece; Oda's having way too much fun. With Naruto, though, I wonder a little.

Eiji's cancellation trump card always seemed like a douchey thing for Eiji to request. We've seen firsthand how hard it is for the Bakuman mangaka characters to make it in Jump and how invested they are in succeeding. So by getting the cancellation card, Eiji basically gets a one-time pass to crush someone else's work and present a serious setback to their career, since serialization is the be-all and end-all for them. The funny thing is that even if Eiji really cares about manga, he isn't an asshole, he sincerely enjoys it when the other mangaka succeed, and he isn't so horribly competitive that he'd use the cancellation card just to ensure that he wasn't rivaled (quite the opposite). 

With all that said, I feel like the cancellation card will be used, especially since Eiji might be able to get into the #1 rank with the combined popularity of his two serialized series. The obvious prediction is that Eiji will cancel Tanto so that Ashirogi can do something better, but this series is all about the curveballs and crazy twists, so I don't know if that will happen. Maybe Hiramaru will beg Eiji to cancel his series so that he can escape Jump once and for all? (I doubt Eiji would agree, as he likes Hiramaru's manga, but it could happen.) Fukuda was kind of lukewarm on Kiyoshi, so maybe he can strongarm Eiji into cancelling it.


----------



## 8 (Jan 28, 2010)

akina's manga reminds me of psyren


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 28, 2010)

Felix said:


> Shizuka reminds me of Mikami from Death Note



I would like to see he screaming "Sokujo" word every time he draw a panel.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope they stop tanto for another project 
 I don't much like How the main character in particularly look though his hair is unique.
the Evil Doctor however looked awesome


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 29, 2010)

So what is the reason for everyone here to hate Tanto?

Mine rather biased since I just hate Miura and I also don't like the main character's hair...It is ridiculous..sure, it's unique but it just lame.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 29, 2010)

Iwase doesn`t learn.

I don`t hate Tanto, but dark and serious manga is much more interesting.
And I would like them to make a manga that is appealing to me.

It is kind of stupid since I won`t be able to read that manga, but whatever.


----------



## Shota (Jan 29, 2010)

I read it and I loved it xD


----------



## Trias (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanto looks like (and is) a manga for 9 year olds, and Miura. But Ashirogi Muto's desire and talent lies in mangas for... rather bigger audiences I guess. No wonder Tanto looks lame and is not loved by people older than 12 in these forums.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 29, 2010)

That and it's main character has a pair of breasts for hair


----------



## Inugami (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanto well because it kinda go against the 5 rules of being a mangaka/man


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 29, 2010)

Seems like something they need to re-learn then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, look who's here to shit up the manga with a crappy romance subplot again!

Iwase!

Holy crap do I hate her. Not because of anything she did in particular, just the fact that whenever she appears, I can expect a shitty shipping subplot to appear. 

The whole glasses girl/Aoki/all-girls group thing was pretty hilarious and adorable. pek


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hey, look who's here to shit up the manga with a crappy romance subplot again!
> 
> Iwase!
> 
> Holy crap do I hate her. Not because of anything she did in particular, just the fact that whenever she appears, I can expect a shitty shipping subplot to appear.



Yeah, but then you can expect Shujin to do something epic to cause it all to come crashing down.

What's rather irritating is, that despite his status as a main character Mashiro doesn't seem to get to many CMOA, like Shujin does.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 29, 2010)

Iwase manga does sound like psyren


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not sure why, but I really like Iwase's new design.

Especially her hair. :33

I also find I'm liking that vain editor guy more. He actually learns and improves, unlike Miura.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 29, 2010)

_Everyone_ but Miura learns and improves.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2010)

Miura improved. 

He improved the quality of the gags.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pretty sure he lowered that, actually.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> Pretty sure he lowered that, actually.



They're published now. You're just being an unreasonable hater.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 29, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They're published now. You're just being an unreasonable hater.



It is just the Chief Editor mercy on him.

or rather, those captain actually have a popcorn and want to see how deep will the Miura and the duo fell into.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2010)

The Chief Editor likes boob hair.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 30, 2010)

The chief editor wants Mashiro to follow his uncles footsteps.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 30, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> The chief editor wants Mashiro to follow his uncles footsteps.



Hattori : Where are you going and why are you so happy?

Chief Editor : Yeah..I need to go to another funeral wake !  

Hattori : oh ok..wha-wait!?! Whose funeral !?!!

Chief Editor ** raise his arm and point to the heaven* *: Mashiro Saiko...LOL


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 31, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> The chief editor wants Mashiro to follow his uncles footsteps.



what about Shuujin?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2010)

He wants to give Shuujin a fate worse than death.

Marriage.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 31, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He wants to give Shuujin a fate worse than death.
> 
> Marriage.



You're right...marry the current Miyoshi definitely  guarantee a path to hell and suffering.

What happened to the old and awesome Miyoshi that we love?


----------



## eunique (Jan 31, 2010)

miura isnt so bad...


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> You're right...marry the current Miyoshi definitely  guarantee a path to hell and suffering.
> 
> What happened to the old and awesome Miyoshi that we love?



She got /, unfortunately.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 31, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Hattori : Where are you going and why are you so happy?
> 
> Chief Editor : Yeah..I need to go to another funeral wake !
> 
> ...



Miyoshi`s sms to Azuki: Mashiro is dead :'(
Azuki`s reply: LOL


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 31, 2010)

...I get the feeling you don't like Azuki much, do you?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2010)

eunique said:


> miura isnt so bad...



Bakuman likes to tease with antagonists.  It'll make you hate them strongly for awhile before making them into likeable even awesome characters.  Eiji, Kooji, Miura, Aoki, and to an extent Nakai have all gone through this.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 31, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> ...I get the feeling you don't like Azuki much, do you?



Azuki is a nice girl. But where is she?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Bakuman likes to tease with antagonists.  It'll make you hate them strongly for awhile before making them into likeable even awesome characters.  Eiji, Kooji, Miura, Aoki, and to an extent Nakai have all gone through this.


TBH, I think Nakai got this  in reverse.


Undertaker said:


> Azuki is a nice girl. But where is she?


Um... a town away? Trying to get a career as a VA so she can star in Mashiro's anime.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 31, 2010)

i do not see how eiji and saiko are rivals. saiko only draws the manga eiji draw and writes the story and now has 2 mangas. eiji seem to be the winner and by a lot.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2010)

^He's not.  Ashirogi is Eiji's rival.



FFXFan13 said:


> TBH, I think Nakai got this  in reverse.
> 
> Um... a town away? Trying to get a career as a VA so she can star in Mashiro's anime.



You're right, I could've worded it better.  Though Nakai was more sympathetic than awesome.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 31, 2010)

Shuujin will not marry Miyoshi.. i find Aiko more suitable for Shuujin


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2010)

You got to be kidding?  Iwase and Shujin are like oil and water.   That kind of couple gets divorsed within 6 months.

Shujin is meant to be with Miyoshi.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 31, 2010)

saiko needs to do something sometimes he seem unimportant with shuujin have all his girl problems. azuki needs a rival for saiko. or saiko needs a rival for azuki.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 31, 2010)

NAM said:


> saiko needs a rival for azuki.



nizuma eiji


----------



## Gabe (Jan 31, 2010)

Bubi said:


> nizuma eiji



that would be funny


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 31, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> You got to be kidding?  Iwase and Shujin are like oil and water.   That kind of couple gets divorsed within 6 months.
> 
> Shujin is meant to be with Miyoshi.



I prefer the crack pairing.

Saiko X Iwase definitely is a something we don't see this coming...


----------



## FFXFan13 (Feb 1, 2010)

NAM said:


> saiko needs to do something sometimes he seem unimportant with shuujin have all his girl problems. azuki needs a rival for saiko. or saiko needs a rival for azuki.



Yeah, but the focus of the story is the manga, really. But yeah, Saiko does seem to get shoved aside for more Shujin relevant plots quite a bit.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well it's only a matter of time until Saiko gets the spotlight again.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 1, 2010)

He's had his moment in the hospital, but I think right now the focus is on the rivalry between the mangaka. Duo vs. duo vs. duo.

Miura's priceless face of exhaustion read "I finally did it..."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^He's not.  Ashirogi is Eiji's rival.



When you kick the shit out of somebody by the amount that Eiji has, can you even really call it a rivalry anymore? 

It's more like those national geographic videos of killer whales tossing sea lions around.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 1, 2010)

I wonder how the writer going to make Saiko relevant to the plot anymore? Do some epic drawing or what? either way, the story would be shape in better manner if Saiko is the one who come out with the story instead being artist.

Shujin basically steal all the thunder for himself. Every girl lust for him, reader like his story and etc...


----------



## FFXFan13 (Feb 2, 2010)

You know, I'd like to see a SaikoxHarem. God knows the guy deserves it at this point. Shafted by the plot, between him and Shujin, he was the only one who didn't like Miura's suggestion of writing Gag manga.

Shujin may have better book smarts, but Saiko's got common sense and a little bit of street smarts.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 2, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> You know, I'd like to see a SaikoxHarem. God knows the guy deserves it at this point. Shafted by the plot, between him and Shujin, he was the only one who didn't like Miura's suggestion of writing Gag manga.
> 
> Shujin may have better book smarts, but Saiko's got common sense and a little bit of street smarts.



I won't go that far to expect Saiko X Harem ending but I don't really mind to see Saiko X Azuki X Iwase ending though....

Since there was a short arc about Shujin meet Aiko in the zoo and exchange ideas, I sure don't mind to see there is another short arc that Saiko meet Iwase to exchange ideas or inspiration in zoo...


----------



## FFXFan13 (Feb 3, 2010)

The zoo is Shujin's thing, so Saiko needs something all his own to break the chains that bind.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 3, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> The zoo is Shujin's thing, so Saiko needs something all his own to break the chains that bind.



yeah, you're right...it seems it is hard to find a way to make Saiko relevant to the plot..I mean,it would kinda cheap if the writer going to make Saiko go to Hospital again, right?

Well, I guess I should have seen this coming...The hospital, fallen sick, coughing blood, and coma is basically Saiko's thing. The bloodline curse.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, Azuki said she'd dump him if he wound up in Hospital again, so...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> Shujin may have better book smarts, but Saiko's got common sense and a little bit of street smarts.



Maybe the common sense thing, but not street smarts.  Shuujin's not your typical nerd.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Feb 3, 2010)

I guess, but he does seem kinda gullible.


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mini-spoiler for 72 (looks like we won't get an early raw this week, boo):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone meets at Eiji's place: Eiji, Iwase, Shuujin, Mashiro, Fukuda, Aoki, and Hiramaru. In front of everyone, Eiji issues a declaration of war.

The next day, Shuujin goes to Miyoshi's house (presumably to meet with her parents).

I really hope that the bulk of the chapter is devoted to the stuff at Eiji's house. All of the mangaka haven't really been together in one place since Mashiro got sick and the strike was organized, and I'm curious to see how everyone reacts to Iwase.

If this chapter doesn't have any Hiramaru/Iwase interaction, I will be HIGHLY DISPLEASED.

I'm  not exactly sure what the declaration of war is all about. If it's about Eiji using his cancellation veto to motivate everybody else to do better (i.e. he'll use his cancellation veto to cancel the worst manga of the lot), then I don't see the point. In the Bakuman world, at least, good (well-written, interesting) manga do well, while bad manga do badly, so wouldn't the worst of them be cancelled anyway?


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2010)

the spoiler you present is too short doesn't tell us anything that's happening


----------



## Inugami (Feb 4, 2010)

I just wish that any interaction about Miyoshi and Shuujin weeding(if that happens and I hope not) doesn't waste too much chapters.


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoiler for 72 (because I focus on the important stuff):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fukuda gave Aoki a ride on his bike again, eeeeee




Lots of Eiji, Fukuda and Hiramaru this chapter, so you know it's gotta be good. The Shuujin/Miyoshi stuff is really only on the last page.

There's a pretty funny scene with Iwase, actually:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Iwase meets the other mangaka face to face, and Eiji throws down the gauntlet. There's a pretty funny moment when Iwase says something snotty if not inaccurate, and Fukuda/Mashiro/Shuujin all think "It's exactly like the old Aoki!" and then Eiji bursts out pointing and laughing like "AHAHAHA It's exactly like Aoki-sensei two years ago!" And then Iwase storms out. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 4, 2010)

oh hell yes FukudaxAoki bike action!?


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, it's like one panel, and he offered, and she accepted, but still, awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2010)

Eiji's is funny as always.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2010)

Eiji...still the most badass mangaka on the planet.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 5, 2010)

Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch277 (by Eva).rar

Liked how one of the editors said Oda should do two series as well (assuming it's One Piece's Oda and not a character)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 5, 2010)

Been a while since we last saw Miho. I love the rehearsal of Shuujin meeting Miyoshi's parents. Saiko looks like a total idiot. 

Eiji was too awesome this chapter. Made Iwase leave, hahaha.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome chapter! Hiramaru is hilarious as always, while Eiji shows he's way more ballsy than all the other mangaka.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it bad that I skimmed this chapter? 

It just seems like a transition chapter. I'm mainly interested in the results.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 5, 2010)

That poor, poor Porsche...

It's sad, but I can't help laughing at his plight.


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it's pretty much true that if a chapter has Eiji and Hiramaru, it's going to be good.

Iwase's very brief appearance at the mangaka meeting was awesome.

I wish there were more chapters of the mangaka characters sitting around as a group talking manga. They're not in the same room all at the same time very often. 

Everything involving Hiramaru was utterly hilarious. He's funniest when he's suffering, so I was laughing even as he lost his beloved Porsche. Yoshida is such a manipulative bastard where Hiramaru's concerned, but Hiramaru makes it way too easy.

I love that Yoshida told Hiramaru that girls like Aoki are easily pressured. He should tell that to Nakai, who's probably still sporting the handprint from when Aoki slapped him.

Eiji's motives are good--getting everyone fired up to compete against him--but Fukuda was just concerned that he was being manipulated, and Eiji had to go and taunt him. No wonder Fukuda looked like his head was about to explode from rage.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 5, 2010)

I always like how the Yoshida's face was shown hidden when he is on manipulative mode.

Eiji and Hiramaru save this manga.

What kind of language was Iwase talking when she greeted Eiji?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 5, 2010)

I gathered she said 'Pleased to meet you' in engrish to him.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, it was subtitled in katakana for the Japanese. 

Chapter 72.

Great chapter. An overdressed, scheming Hiramaru and Eiji emerging from the trash bag were highlights.


----------



## 8 (Feb 5, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch277 (by Eva).rar
> 
> Liked how one of the editors said Oda should do two series as well (assuming it's One Piece's Oda and not a character)



the average one piece chapter is already short enough.. bad idea


----------



## perman07 (Feb 5, 2010)

8 said:


> the average one piece chapter is already short enough.. bad idea


Do you mean short as in "I wish I got a bigger weakly fix" or as in "Oda is lazy and fills no content in each chapter"? Cause the latter is definitely false, Oda crams a lot of content most of the time, only this war seems to require more drawing than usual, so there's less dialogue and exposition then normally. Cramming each chapter full of double-spreads seems to be reducing the content these days though, in favor of detailed art.


----------



## 8 (Feb 5, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Do you mean short as in "I wish I got a bigger weakly fix" or as in "Oda is lazy and fills no content in each chapter"? Cause the latter is definitely false, Oda crams a lot of content most of the time, only this war seems to require more drawing than usual, so there's less dialogue and exposition then normally. Cramming each chapter full of double-spreads seems to be reducing the content these days though, in favor of detailed art.


more like the first option. every page is loaded. extremely detailed. obviously he put a lot of time into it. but it hurt the contend. the chapters are the shortest of the current series, and the pace is rather slow.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 5, 2010)

Excellent chapter, as expected. Bakuman is really starting to come up on my list of favorite manga.  Definitely better than Death Note IMO.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 5, 2010)

Eiji=BALLS


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 5, 2010)

Eiji casually owned the entire cast in 2 panels.

I think the next chapter might not be interesting...and I really looking forward to the chapter that Iwase got converted like Aoki did.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 5, 2010)

Miyoshi is becoming very annoying .

good chapter I expected a cocky expression of Iwase ... unlike Sizhuka she just got serialized at the first attempt .

after see this chapter I don't like her and Eiji has rivals it looks like she only gonna write and don't have too much interactions with Eiji so I find that team boring....I would find better to have Eiji alone and Shizuka be the rival before him like some kind of midboss xD.


----------



## Kasai (Feb 5, 2010)

Eiji, .

Badass.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 5, 2010)

Next weeks chapter is going to be all Miyoshi I think with some manga thrown in there; I think it should be pretty hilarious.

Liked the reference to Oda thrown in there this week, wonder if having 2 manga's was something he thought about doing and they heard about it and thats why they mentioned his name. 

Either way Eiji was pure win and Iwase is going to get whats coming to her since she has no idea that Eiji takes her story from good to fucking awesome sauce


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2010)

good chapter eiji owned them all. the other need to step up.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 5, 2010)

This weeks chap was freaking awesome. By the way, anyone get a deathnote vibe when Hiramaru was presented with the gift by his fellow editor? that part had me rolling on the floor not to mention his missing porsche. Poor Hiramaru.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2010)

Hiramaru's at it again.   And Eiji firing that flamethrower to get them worked up!  :rofl

BTW, anyone notice Yoshida was wearing Otters 11 slippers?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, the art was pretty mediocre this chapter. Are you sure they're not doing two series irl? lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 5, 2010)

Eiji was so badass this chapter. Just owned them all.

And lol fukuda. Yoshida tried so hard and then Fukuda owned him without even being aware of it.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

Eiji just keeps getting more awesome by the chapter.


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2010)

poor porsche

i wonder how much it'll cost him to get it back


----------



## Smoke (Feb 5, 2010)

Page 11 had me laughing so hard.

Yoshida and hiramaru as always.




And as for iwase........what a bitch.




I still haven't figured out if that makes her hotter or less hot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2010)

I like how Iwase was horribly drawn in this chapter, but they still had the balls to use "She's beautiful" dialogue.


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't get what was so "horrible" about this weeks art. Some characters look somewhat different yeah, but "horrible" ? Come on guys. I think it's pretty nice that Ohba is constantly experimenting with his style, even though he's been literally drawing for almost 20(?) years.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 5, 2010)

I cant get enough of Eiji and Hiramaru and his manipulative Editor..


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Page 11 had me laughing so hard.
> 
> Yoshida and hiramaru as always.
> 
> ...



she's been a bitch since the beginning

shes only lucky to get in cause eji is her artist and hattori is her editor

let her have mirua let's see how well she does with mirua as her editor


----------



## Saiko (Feb 5, 2010)

Muk said:


> she's been a bitch since the beginning
> 
> shes only lucky to get in cause eji is her artist and hattori is her editor
> 
> let her have mirua let's see how well she does with mirua as her editor



He would rape Iwase yelling .. Gagz.. GAAAGZ ... MORE GAGZ !!!


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2010)

not even eji could save her shitty script then


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 5, 2010)

hiramaru is my hero!
he got dressed, he got the porsche and the necklace, he prepared the best possible plan and he has been owned by a no parking and an unconscious fukuda lol


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2010)

lol Iwase got punk'd.  

Something tells me they aren't gonna actually show the meeting with Shuujin and Miyoshi's parents.  Just coming back to Saiko with "Oh!  They loved him!"


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 5, 2010)

...Yoshida (Hiramaru's editor) could give Light a run for his money. Of course, it would take a Light-level evil genius to keep finding ways to keep Hiramaru productive.



> hiramaru is my hero!
> he got dressed, he got the porsche and the necklace, he prepared the best possible plan and he has been owned by a no parking and an unconscious fukuda lol





> And lol fukuda. Yoshida tried so hard and then Fukuda owned him without even being aware of it.



Hiramaru was pwned by his own stupidity, although I pity him a little since his editor manipulated him so easily. Of course, I love that Fukuda showed him up without even trying to do so...and just happened to have a spare helmet on hand.

Shuujin and Mashiro's look of mute horror as Aoki merrily made the arrangements for Iwase to come to the party was hilarious. As was Aoki's look of annoyance when Fukuda said that Iwase was even worse than she used to be.

It's kind of great that Shuujin and co. mentally distinguish "old Aoki" from "current Aoki." She's obviously changed, but it's nice that everyone acknowledges it...and looking at Aoki in this chapter versus Aoki in that meeting about the Golden Future Cup submissions, there's been a /huge/ change.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

Poor Hiramaru .


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> lol Iwase got punk'd.
> 
> Something tells me they aren't gonna actually show the meeting with Shuujin and Miyoshi's parents.  Just coming back to Saiko with "Oh!  They loved him!"



You know, I think you're on to something.  

Given Iwase's personality, it's a good possibility of her sabotaging Shujin and Miyoshi's marriage plans.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know either Iwase noticed or not..It seems that she somewhat look Aoki as her friend.....


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

So there are some spoilers from Ohana out. Hopefully we will get a proper translation.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha, Eiji's using  yet again. He appears like he's just rolling along, but he's very deliberate and sly.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 11, 2010)

The chapters kinda boring and I kind of hate that Shujin will marry Kaya for sure.

Seriously, the whole teenage marriage really starting to get my nerve.

Hope that Eiji X Iwase combo will trash Tanto in the future. 

Seriously Shujin, why do something that you don't like or not good at? (writing gag)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 11, 2010)

Just like in MGS, you replace 'nanomachines' with 'bullshit', Bleach, where you replace 'reiatsu' with bullshit, now Bakuman has it's own bullshit, 'fate'.


----------



## hehey (Feb 11, 2010)

Remember when chief editor told off Takahama for not being able to do what he wants?... well i gots an idea. You know how negima started of as a harem and then got all actiony later, or how Reborn was acomedy and then turned actiony. Well, i guess thats probably how _real_ mangaka end up doing what they want despite their editors, i say a that our boys are going to slowly turn Tanto into a serious manga, the darkness will slowly take over. From Comedy --> Darkness right under their editors nose.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Just like in MGS, you replace 'nanomachines' with 'bullshit', Bleach, where you replace 'reiatsu' with bullshit, now Bakuman has it's own bullshit, 'fate'.



So, I guess that Saiko's fate is destined to worked himself to death like his uncle? If that so, I guess that "fate" isn't that bad.

On the serious note, Miyoshi's father actually is the most logical one in here. If you love someone, be honest and go for it..

No need to come out with some stupid conditions to show your love.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 11, 2010)

i never really liked miyoshi, i was disappointed when shujin chose her over iwase back in their jr high =/


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 11, 2010)

I lol'd pretty hard when the first text in this weeks chapter was 'so you're sure she's really not pregnant?'

I think thats the first overt mention of them having a sex life. When considering they are 19 seems to be something they'd be doing like rabbits.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 11, 2010)

Shuujin looks like an idiot with that suit and hairdo .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 11, 2010)

Hopefully this party lights a fire under their collective asses and they get Tanto to rock and then shove it up Iwase's uptight ass.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2010)

I burst out laughing when Saiko answers the phone wondering what went on and he gets a _"You have beat Miyoshi's dad in a karate match"_.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2010)

funny chapter looks like their old editors ignoring them and making a big fuss over iwase manga made them angry


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 11, 2010)

Smoke said:


> I burst out laughing when Saiko answers the phone wondering what went on and he gets a _"You have beat Miyoshi's dad in a karate match"_.



Lol, me too, funniest part of chapter.


----------



## abcd (Feb 11, 2010)

I loved the comedy in this chapter =]


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 11, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> So, I guess that Saiko's fate is destined to worked himself to death like his uncle? If that so, I guess that "fate" isn't that bad.



I disagree, I think Saiko's going to succeed where his uncle didn't.



Smoke said:


> I burst out laughing when Saiko answers the phone wondering what went on and he gets a _"You have beat Miyoshi's dad in a karate match"_.



I did too. 


And Eiji at the end, his face to be Bakuman's equivalent to, "Just as planned."    So looks like Tanto is going to evolve beyond a gag manga.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny pretense to meet someone's dad under. 

Glad things went well for them. Small world in this story.

Shujin and Saiko seem determined but it looks like the former has writer's block?


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 11, 2010)

That was really hilarious


----------



## UserFriendly (Feb 11, 2010)

^That was definitely the funniest part of this chapter. I found the rest of the chapter pretty meh though, even the end with Eiji, and I generally find Eiji's panels full of awesomeness.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> I disagree, *I think Saiko's going to succeed where his uncle didn't.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With what? Tanto? 

and it would be good if Tanton evolved into something beyond a gag manga..but of course, they should make their main character have a new haircut before he starting to kick ass.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, given that they just got serialized again, they aren't going to give up on that to start all over again.   That's why I think they are going to evolve Tanto.

And I'm sure the hairstyle would change into something more manly.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 12, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> And I'm sure the hairstyle would change into something more manly.



Naruto's hairstyle


----------



## Austeria (Feb 12, 2010)

Chapter was pretty meh.

I need more Team Fukuda and less of the main duo. Which is pretty sad.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 12, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Naruto's hairstyle



Sarcasm?

Naruto doesn't work with  in the same line


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 12, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> Naruto doesn't work with  in the same line



Yes i was fairly sarcastic 
However the power of the spiral could change Naruto ugliness too

Tanto is gonna be a bust  a drill would help more than gags


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 12, 2010)

Well most likely it will turn into a battle manga, I just want them to show some pages of the mangas again, because the art is nice most of the times while the 'real-life' stuff now tends to get wacky and comic like art which doesn't utilize Obata Takeshi's capability of drawing awesome things.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 12, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> Naruto doesn't work with  in the same line



Well, at least he still make him 20%  than the "love" hairstyle.

But seriously, how would those doraemon alike, Tanto going to evolve into other genre?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 13, 2010)

How could it evolve?   Well since you brought up Naruto, look how much that changed since the pilot.

Tanto obviously is starting off light hearted (like Naruto was with the pranks), and eventually you start throwing in something dark, like Tanto's parents were killed and he ended up being raised by his perverted grandfather.   But the grandfather had a dark past (just look at Jiraiya in how he was goofy, but yet had a dark past).

And the evil professor and his granddaughter, could end up quickly becoming allies, in fighting off evil.  While the teacher guides Tanto on the right path.  Of course the Grandfather would keep up the antics during traditional manga downtimes to keep in the humor.

That's one possibility they could go.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 14, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> How could it evolve?   Well since you brought up Naruto, look how much that changed since the pilot.
> 
> Tanto obviously is starting off light hearted (like Naruto was with the pranks), and eventually you start throwing in something dark, like Tanto's parents were killed and he ended up being raised by his perverted grandfather.   But the grandfather had a dark past (just look at Jiraiya in how he was goofy, but yet had a dark past).
> 
> ...



Well, I didn't mean about the storyline..It is more about their battle system. Since their work is heavily based on the invention...am I supposed to see their main character invent their new item during the battle or follow the Batman route? (use invention and fight crime under the mask?)


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2010)

The VA list was posted in the anime thread.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Well, I didn't mean about the storyline..It is more about their battle system. Since their work is heavily based on the invention...am I supposed to see their main character invent their new item during the battle or follow the Batman route? (use invention and fight crime under the mask?)



Very much could go that way.  After all, many American Comic Superheros do use gadgets and technology, besides Batman.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 14, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Very much could go that way.  After all, many American Comic Superheros do use gadgets and technology, besides Batman.



Batman is just an example..


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell, Tanto could also turn into a awesome super-robot manga!


----------



## Felix (Feb 14, 2010)

Tanto turning into a Doraemon Batman


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2010)

This chapter was kinda boring, imo. But that's probably because I don't care about Saiko's uncle and his stupid love life at all. The end bit where they're busting their chops and making them feel shunned by the other editors was pretty funny though.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

It was an okay chapter.

I liked the flashbacks.


----------



## Litho (Feb 15, 2010)

They'll cheer up if they win a big tv again with bingo.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 15, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> They'll cheer up if they win a big tv again with bingo.



Iwase will probably steal that too.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Spoilers are out from Ohana translated by imamess


*Spoiler*: __ 



spolier
Source: 2chan
Credit: ohana

455 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/02/17(水) 18:01:42 ID:Q4aPKj7cP

会場をあとにするエイジ『今は漫画かくのが楽しい』〜〜〜


シュージンマシロにアシ　折原くん
よくしゃべる。　ペラ男

ラッコ　アニメ化

本ﾁｬﾝ　ナシュラル1位

山久、静河に漫画書かせようと一緒にゲームしながら
お話合い


Leaving the party, Eiji says that now writing manga will be fun.
Mashiro and Shuujin have a good talk with their assistant (Orihara is the name mentioned. I don't remember anyone with that name, this is the part I'm not too clear with).
Otters anime starts.
Natural gets first with its first chapter.
Yamahisa talks with Shizuka about writing manga while gaming with him.

spolier
Source: 2chan
Credit: ohana

474 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/02/17(水) 20:16:11 ID:Q4aPKj7cP

タントも連載開始。
ジャンプ表紙。タント。


Tanto also starts serialization and is on Jump's cover.


----------



## Litho (Feb 17, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Iwase will probably steal that too.



The bitch... 
(she's totally Takada from death note )

I shall not read spoilers !


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 18, 2010)

Raw's out: Ippo 884

Hiramaru is so frigging hilarious, although that's not really a spoiler; he was /always/ hilarious.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 18, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Iwase will probably steal that too.



Iwase shall steal everything on her sight.


----------



## Felix (Feb 18, 2010)

New Chapter is out:

I bet Hattori is aiming to be Chief Editor


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2010)

great chapter

now i want to know how it is progressing


----------



## Godot (Feb 18, 2010)

That was an amazing chapter imo. Everyone's got their game on, and practically all of team Fukuda is dominating Jump. And Hattori's got a nice "just as planned" thing going on.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 18, 2010)

Eiji's expression and Hiramaru having pictures of Aoki as motiviation.  

And the new assistant sure is energetic.




Otters anime.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hiramaru said:
			
		

> The day has finally come! I'm a horrible person for thinking you were just leading me along all this time!





			
				Yoshida said:
			
		

> Well, you weren't wrong for thinking that.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow Natural looks awesome, great egg-like creature and that main character looks awesome as well.

The new assistant for ashirogi looks like a fun guy as well but Tanto looks more like a retard on the Jump cover while I was at first still positive about Tanto...damn...

I want to know Hattori's goal, he is going to be the Bakuman endboss


----------



## Inugami (Feb 18, 2010)

Why nobody mentions how Shuujin is already having problems with Tanto ?.

I'm happy that the weeding didn't consume another chapter and Takahama has an assistant again? poor guy . new guy its okay nothing special.

Hiramaru,Eiji and Shizuka in the same chapter was awesome! can't wait to see them in the same panels doing something lulz.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 18, 2010)

That Orihara guy sure is a lively one. Hopefully the mood change will help him clear his mind and get over his block. Him and Saiko have been saying "I don't want to lose to so and so" for a while now but I dunno...

That Shizuka Ryu guy is pretty scary lol.


----------



## abcd (Feb 18, 2010)

I can see Tanto turning into fight manga soon


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 18, 2010)

They need to push their game up, its getting annoying seeing them doing nothing. :\


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 18, 2010)

love the new assistant guy.

otters anime 

but they need to hurry up and drop Tanto. I dont think anyone likes that manga as much as Trap


----------



## Saiko (Feb 18, 2010)

Vino said:


> They need to push their game up, its getting annoying seeing them doing nothing. :\



This.

Shujin the Genius should realized already that a Gag Manga will not work for him.


----------



## Litho (Feb 18, 2010)

I wonder what their next project will be when tanto fails.
Shujin will probably have a great idea for a dark sci-fi story !


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Y'know they say +Natural is like Pokemon, but I think it's more like Digimon:


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 18, 2010)

a so-so chapter for me this week, thought Otters getting an anime is hilarious and I love how he was hammered. Their new assistant is annoying and I want to shut him up already.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2010)

I can tell their new assistant is only going to get more annoying but he is alright I guess.

Hiramaru was just awesome this week.


----------



## StarFisherX (Feb 18, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Y'know they say +Natural is like Pokemon, but I think it's more like Digimon:



I was thinking the same. It looks just like Digitamamon.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 18, 2010)

Hiramaru laziness + Ryu Shizuka nerdism = Togashi lifestyle :ho


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 18, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> but they need to hurry up and drop Tanto. I dont think anyone likes that manga as much as Trap



Na, it would be suicide for them to stop the manga to start a new project.  That's why Tanto will evolve.



Saiko said:


> Shujin the Genius should realized already that a Gag Manga will not work for him.



I wouldn't be surprised this is revealed in the next chapter, especially when they learn where Tanto's Chapter 1 is placed.   The evolution will begin.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Feb 18, 2010)

Shujin said:
			
		

> It's better than good, [Natural+ is] totally mainstream, yet kind of indie.



Yes Shujin, in a few months Iwase has done what you've been trying to do (or _should_ have been trying to do) for the last, what, four years?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Feb 18, 2010)

Ugh... the Duo lagging behind is really making me NOT like this arc/manga.

CAN THEY PLEASE TRANSITION FROM GAG MANGA!? 

/nerdrage off


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 18, 2010)

Gag manga usually are the types that good enough to stay in the top 15 and won't get cancel in any time but it won't get the writer to Top 3..even if it did, it won't last long or it is more like fluke. So if the duo goal is still to get number 1 in the SJ, they should realize that Gag manga isn't the wisest work to do. 

Mashiro should just have seen this coming. His uncle's work were easily forgotten and it got him to nowhere as far as I concern. 

Does Saiko even remember that why is he throwing away his Money and Intelligence work to the sea? Yeah, because he unable to tolerate with the fact that it can't beat Eiji and get Number 1, despite that everyone love it...But now, he actually OK with Tanto and struggling to live in the ranking, just because his editor love it?

Seriously, the duo cannot even beat Hiramaru (the guy who never serious about his work), let alone Eiji.

On serious note, I still looking forward that Tanto become Doraemon Batman.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 18, 2010)

funny chapter wonder if they will make tanto evolve to a battle manga and if it will last serialized or be another failure by the duo.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 19, 2010)

Hattori is a mastermind  How he manipulates the Mangaka, truely an evil mastermind!
Anyway, awesome chapter. Laughed at the Hiramaru and Yoshida scenes. And Eiji was epic as usual.


----------



## Kasai (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm liking this new kid: when Orihara walked in, my first thought was "Tanto personified". Wouldn't surprise me if he inspires Shujin and Mashiro to break out and shift genres. They've been hinting that anyways, what with Shujin freaking out about new inventions and gags every chapter or so.


----------



## Jiyun Nomiya (Feb 19, 2010)

Yamahisa was completely right. All jobs are difficult. Wonder what Shizuka's reply will be. 
Will the saying be proven? - _Shizuka ni nagareru kawa wa fukai..._.

P.S: and that party really ended in a jiffy.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 19, 2010)

It is obviously that Hattori is fighting for the Chief-Editor position..It is just shallow that Eiji and us thinking that Hattori was doing everything for the sake of the fail duo.


----------



## Jiyun Nomiya (Feb 22, 2010)

Also,

Iwase: the J. Rowling of the Bakuverse? Or rather, the Rumiko Takahashi? 
(Though maybe Eiji fits the bill better, here, since Takahashi DID have 2 weekly series running simultaneously, back in the 80's.)


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 24, 2010)

So new spoiler from ohana is out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tanto chapter 1 comes in at number five, right below Crow.


----------



## Austeria (Feb 24, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> So new spoiler from ohana is out:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



GOOD. 




They should just ditch Tanto altogether. It ain't working for Shuujin. It ain't working for us. 

It's sad to say that our main duo are the least interesting characters in the whole manga. They were better when they were doing things that were actually their natural strength, like Money and Intelligence or Detective Trap.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Right below Crow? So Crow finished 4th? The quality IS suffering! :ho


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 24, 2010)

The rest of the Bakuman 75 mini-spoiler, to tide you over (doesn't really reveal much more):


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Shuujin and Miyoshi (should I call her Kaya from now on, since Miyoshi is her family name?) have finally got a place together. Iwase shows up and presents them with a bouquet and congratulates them. Kaya tells her to look for a good person.
-After, Iwase meets with Hattori and asks him "Am I an attractive woman?" (She's not flirting, I think, she's just despondent over losing out to Kaya and, I guess, wondering "What does she have that I don't?") Hattori doesn't answer. HA!
-We see Eiji in his studio, working away. He's not reading Tanto anymore (maybe because he's lost interest?).
-Volume 7 is out March 4th, with Shuujin and Mashiro at a famiresu (family restaurant) as the cover illustration.

I wonder if Shuujin's marriage will lead Iwase to lose interest in doing manga, now that Shuujin is officially off-limits. Probably not, but she'll have to find some other motivation (pride, maybe?).


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not gonna lie...Iwase can be pretty charming...but she seems like she'll easily turn into a clingy bitch that'll tie you up in the basement and stick a sock in your mouth if she ever catches you even looking at another woman.  That's pretty hot the first few times but notsomuch after that.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 25, 2010)

^WTFUCKING unexpected thing.


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2010)

wow wtf

i totally did not see that coming


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 25, 2010)

What's the gold digger equivalent for a girl whose only interested in how much talent a guy has?  

Talent slut is all that comes to mind.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 25, 2010)

Then Iwase should aim for Hiramaru or Eiji. Both of them fit the criteria. I think Hattori is just too old for her.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 25, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Then Iwase should aim for Hiramaru or Eiji. Both of them fit the criteria. I think Hattori is just too old for her.



Eiji would WTFPWN her and Hattori is too much man for any one woman.
Hiramaru would be hilarious so I now support HiraxIwase


----------



## Inugami (Feb 25, 2010)

Tanto just going to hell.


----------



## abcd (Feb 25, 2010)

Lot of questions were answered in this chapter  .. I like where it is going , They are not going to take the easy path of converting the Gag into Battle manga which is predictable but they are going to try something else ....

But Eiji lost interest


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2010)

so they are going to try and make it a boom 

interesting


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 25, 2010)

abcd said:


> But Eiji lost interest



Time to use his power of "Cancel"?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 25, 2010)

Na, I don't think he'll use that, since he lost interest in Tanto.   Though I wonder if Eiji's disinterest is a ploy by him to have his Editor spread the news and it makes it's way to Ashirogi, who will react to the news.

Also, I think Iwase is losing confidence in herself in asking about her attraction.  I think losing to Kaya is getting to her.

And the bed.  :rofl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope Tanto comes up with a stupid catchphrase that everyone'll use and it becomes a huge sensation and it pisses Saiko off, because he's completely soldout, but he can't do anything about it...

...just like Toriyama with DBZ. 

Also...Miyoshi is gonna sex the hell out of Shujin with that bed. That girl's a closet freak.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 25, 2010)

Tanto isnt doing that well, and neither of them enjoy doing it.

it cant last long


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Tanto isnt doing that well, and neither of them enjoy doing it.
> 
> it cant last long



Don't underestimate the power of being popular with stupid little kids.

This is why a talentless dork like John Cena can be WWE world champion forever and why Naruto is more successful than One Piece in America.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 25, 2010)

Bahaha Hattori's face when Iwase asked him if she's attractive was priceless


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 25, 2010)

DAT BED 

Eiji underestimates kids. Now I want Tanto to beat the hell out of other mangas.
Popularity is not about being liked by Eiji, but being liked by a lot of people. That should be the moral of this arc.


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, I don't think he'll use that, since he lost interest in Tanto.   Though I wonder if Eiji's disinterest is a ploy by him to have his Editor spread the news and it makes it's way to Ashirogi, who will react to the news.
> 
> Also, I think Iwase is losing confidence in herself in asking about her attraction.  I think losing to Kaya is getting to her.
> 
> And the bed.  :rofl



wow that bed its totally sexing it up


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Also...Miyoshi is gonna sex the hell out of Shujin with that bed. That girl's a closet freak.



Reverse cowgirl is her style.

When they first started talking about the bed I was thinking ah man he's gonna bitch about having to sleep with her or something stupid and than BAM hilarious exchange.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 25, 2010)

Kaya should definitely chill out and just accept the 3way thats bound to happen with Iwase once Shuujin beats her in the rankings.

On a less sexy note, I hope they figure out a way to make Tanto into a juggernaut and just pound away at the top spot. I think Shuujin can do it with the story. Saiko needs to step his game up and bring something to the table.


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2010)

maybe that little brothers of their assistant will help them in making some sort of catch phrase


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope Iwase tries to kill Hattori but instead she kills Miura and Hattori returns to be their editor.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 25, 2010)

I thought Tanto would change in something like Gintama or KHR.. but they are going to be cancelled. they deserve it


----------



## Inugami (Feb 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Don't underestimate the power of being popular with stupid little kids.
> 
> This is why a talentless dork like *John Cena can be WWE* world champion forever and why Naruto is more successful than One Piece in America.



There's also a bunch of adults that like Cena and consider Kurt Angle to be boring , and remember Miura isn't a kid and hes the biggest gag mark I ever see.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> There's also a bunch of adults that like Cena and consider Kurt Angle to be boring



Yeah...women. lol

I can see their manga being a success just like that. Little kids and girls will like it, but the guys will totally ignore it.

I just hope they come up with a better catchphrase than "You can't see me!"


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2010)

looks like saiko is not satisfied with the manga. maybe they will work on 2 mangas gag mangas only work for young kids. maybe they will work on something else as well.


----------



## Ladd (Feb 25, 2010)

Tanto isn't going to work out well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2010)

Tanto may work out as an average series for kids, but it's not going to get them anywhere if they ever want to compete with Eiji.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 25, 2010)

NAM said:


> looks like saiko is not satisfied with the manga. maybe they will work on 2 mangas gag mangas only work for young kids. maybe they will work on something else as well.



Now that you mention it I can see this being something that could happen. Not likely but I wouldn't be shocked if they came up with something kickass geared towards the older readers while still keeping the gags coming. Though keeping motivated about the gag manga would be a problem if they got another series going as well.


----------



## seastone (Feb 25, 2010)

Wait the average jump reader is 17? 

Anyway to be honest this chapter is making me hope that Tanto does better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, Akira Toriyama did work on Dragonball and Dr. Slump at the same time for a bit...and those are two of the most successful series there ever were. It's not impossible that Saiko and Shujin both can compete with Eiji on that sort of level.

Then again, I dunno if Tanto is a gag manga capable of being on par with Dr. Slump. Sure, kids like Tanto, but Dr. Slump sold 30 million copies and had 300+ anime episodes. Oh yeah...and their catchphrases became so popular, they're part of the Japanese language now. :amazed

Shujin has some work to do.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 25, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> DAT BED
> 
> Eiji underestimates kids. Now I want Tanto to beat the hell out of other mangas.
> Popularity is not about being liked by Eiji, but being liked by a lot of people. That should be the moral of this arc.



But then, this is fiction...so one Eiji influence/comment alone worth than 10,000 kid combined...

I guess Shizuka will completely destroy Tanto in the next wave....


----------



## Platinum (Feb 25, 2010)

Tanto isn't going to last long. Saiko knows he needs something better if he is going to compete with Eiji and Iwase.

Also Iwase being attracted to Hattori is creepy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, Iwase was a mental since we met her, she's very Obsessive-compulsive. 

I honestly won't be surprised she goes seriously mental in the near future.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2010)

Hattori doesn't approve of loli. lol

"You look like a child to me!"

If he told Iwase that to her face, she would've gone completely mental.

I don't know why you guys keep saying Tanto isn't going to last. It's holding steady in the polls and they got a loyal audience. It's just not super popular. Like Miura said, they can last for years like that. The only way I see it on its way out is if Eiji cancels it or if Saiko just quits. 

Maybe he'll have a breakdown like the mangaka that did Pretty Face.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2010)

Glad that Saiko is starting to get really annoyed with Tanto. Put me in with the "hope it gets canceled" camp.

Also, Miura's a nice guy, but he's really just holding them back, which is pretty sad.

If eiji cancels tanto that'd be so freaking awesome. Especially since Tanto is selling fairly well so its not likely to get canceled.

I'd love for him to Eiji to continue down this road, where he's being the villain and keep his distance from them because that's what they need. Then when he cancels tanto, and Saiko and Shuujin angrily confront confront him about it, Eiji says something like "Because you're better than this!" or something.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, if only Saiko's original goal was not Being No.1 Manga in SJ, then perhaps we can appreciate his current work and position.

I bet even Saiko forgot his original goal and now tagging along with Miura just for the sake of work.

As for Iwase, seriously, she definitely deserve a better man..as for liking Hattori, it is just a facade. She just lost her confidence than she actually lost to someone inferior than her and that is why she try to seek Hattori's opinion about her. 

Hiramaru ! Come to save your princess with your Porshe now !


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 26, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Well, if only Saiko's original goal was not Being No.1 Manga in SJ, then perhaps we can appreciate his current work and position.



I don't think so. Even if their goal wasn't #1, it'd still be really clear that they aren't playing to their strengths or potential. Their original strengths were being able to write intricate/deep plots and have the drawings be gritty and real, but still being able to tailor it to shounen.

Now the drawings are cartoony and simple and the writings is cheap gags for little kids.



> I bet even Saiko forgot his original goal and now tagging along with Miura just for the sake of work.



Depending on how soon the wedding is I think that'll be his eye opener, when he sees her and has a "what the fuck am I doing?" moment.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 26, 2010)

As said in the chapter Tanto COULD work, if it does it will be a great way for shounen jump to attract a whole new group of readers thus more cash for the company, so making a big cash cow for shounen jump.

Although Shujin will get a big writers block, he's trying to hard to come up with gag-stuff and Eiji will probably burn it down


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm looking on the bright side.  At least they're expanding their fanbase for future Jump readers.


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> As said in the chapter Tanto COULD work, if it does it will be a great way for shounen jump to attract a whole new group of readers thus more cash for the company, so making a big cash cow for shounen jump.
> 
> Although Shujin will get a big writers block, he's trying to hard to come up with gag-stuff and Eiji will probably burn it down



Shujin also said that if he get some sort of catch phrase, it may be easier for him to write his gags around it.

like how ttgl started a boom on the whole 'who the hell do you think i am'


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2010)

A catchphrase, eh?

Next chapter...

Shujin: I've got! Quick, Saiko...draw this!!!

*Cut to a  page from the Tanto manga*

Tanto breast haired dork main character: "BELIEVE IT!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 26, 2010)

Grandpa Inventor: _"Oh Tanto...You're such Bakuman!"_

BAM catchphrase, Tanto stays til the end of this manga yay


----------



## Litho (Feb 27, 2010)

Tanto: "Aye Caramba!"


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 27, 2010)

Tanto: "Cowabunga Dude!" One can only imagine....


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2010)

I tought that tanto would be a doraemon + batman , however I honestly think that it sucks.

Anyways does anyone think that shoujin already had some action on he's romantic bed?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I tought that tanto would be a doraemon + batman , however I honestly think that it sucks.
> 
> Anyways does anyone think that shoujin already had some action on he's romantic bed?



Hot off panel action


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2010)

They're not even living together yet. 

Shujin is loving his mistress Pamela Handerson. :rofl


----------



## MRain65 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mini-spoiler for Chapter 76 from ohana:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eiji still considers Ashirogi his rival.

Mashiro calls Azuki and tells her he wants to stop doing Tanto.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 3, 2010)

Why would Eiji still consider them rivals? They've never been on the same level as him, and the gap between them just keeps on getting bigger.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 3, 2010)

MRain65 said:


> Mini-spoiler for Chapter 76 from ohana:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Saiko, after a long time Im proud of you.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Saiko, after a long time Im proud of you.



I'm not. He's basically whining to his non-existent gf. Man up and have the balls to say that to the editors at jump or at the very least, to Shujin. This passive aggressive crap isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2010)

MRain65 said:


> Mini-spoiler for Chapter 76 from ohana:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 i hope there is more than just those 2 events happening


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2010)

Also...lol@Eiji for choosing such weak rivals. 

This is like if Naruto considers Chouji to be his rival or if Goku acknowledged Yamcha as his rival.

Imagine if we applied this to the real world? Lebron James would be calling out Sasha Vujacic. lol


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 3, 2010)

Sasha "the machine" Vujacic is a godlike basketball player as Miura is a godlike editor


----------



## Inugami (Mar 3, 2010)

perhaps he considers them that  because they are almost the same age and he knows that with a good editor they can make a great manga xD.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2010)

looks interesting wonder what shujin will think


----------



## abcd (Mar 4, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Also...lol@Eiji for choosing such weak rivals.
> 
> This is like if Naruto considers Chouji to be his rival or if Goku acknowledged Yamcha as his rival.
> 
> Imagine if we applied this to the real world? Lebron James would be calling out Sasha Vujacic. lol



Eiji is obviously the master Shonen Mangaka .. so he understands a shonen hero pretty well , and has realised that these 2 are the main charachters already


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 4, 2010)

So chapter is out at RP ... and a lot of stuff happens, seems interesting.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2010)

as of chap 75 ive concluded that Tanto is the gayest manga at jump right now...no lie.

Eiji needs nue rivalz.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, he still has the others...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

Finally Saiko mans up! Some motherfucking shit is about to motherfucking happen next chapter, can't wait 


*Spoiler*: __ 



About time they fucking cancelled Tanto themselves, that shit was embarrassing. I wonder what'll happen to Miura?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 5, 2010)

bwahahahha Miura you are such a fucking disgrace !

chapter was very depressing btw I feel bad for the duo.


----------



## MRain65 (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad /someone's/ finally reached his breaking point with Tanto.

The manga's zipping right along. Chapter 72 took place in January, but we're already in May...June? Mashiro made some reference to the wedding being on the 9th, and I thought it was set for June, but this chapter seems to take place in May, so who knows?

Hard to believe someone would want to make a drama out of Natural, if it's as Digimon-esque as it looks, but I can roll with it since Natural is supposed to be OMG awesome.

LOL at Yuujirou's advice. "Just lead her on, so she'll work harder!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 5, 2010)

Natural is just the mainstream overrated crap
and Tanto is the shitty comedy manga who nobody reads and hardly gets scanlated

I also was suprised Saiko had the guts to call his girl lol, the whole 'no talking to each other and seeing each other crap' is just way to surreal for me, I could never do something like that.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL the conversation between Hattori and Yujirou 

And yeah, finally Mashiro mans up. About fucking time. Now fire Miura


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 5, 2010)

Shujin completely destroyed himself in this chapter..no wonder Iwase choose Hattori over Shujin ..

and for Saiko, he is the only one who actually being rational in this chapter among the trio.

Tanto will evolve into Dark Knight esque series 

The main character's grandpa got killed by evil scientist. The main character vows to avenge for his grandpa's death. Before that, he go to saloon for hair cut. Using the remains gadget and inherit his grandpa's knowledge to create gadget, he start to fight against crime during the name under a mask...and of course, the trademark dialog would be "Why so serious?"


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

I think Rokudaime is onto a winner 

Hopefully, finally hopefully, this is where they come up with the manga series that allows them to pierce the heavens, and it's finally going to be called Bakuman. We did all think that the series they worked on (that would eventually be the fail that is Tanto) would be Bakuman though


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 5, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> as of chap 75 ive concluded that Tanto is the gayest manga at jump right now...no lie.
> 
> Eiji needs nue rivalz.


Pretty sure HxH is the gayest manga at jump right now, but since Tanto is a jump manga in the future who knows if HxH is still around.

In any case it seems that "I dunno about that" for Tanto will be like "Will this really work?" is for Bakuman.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank God Mashiro owned up to the mediocre shit he and his buddy have been making.

They can do better than a gag manga!


----------



## Inugami (Mar 5, 2010)

Seriously if Miura really wants the duo to succed theres only one thing he can do, to stop being their editor, come on the guy just doesn't doing any good forcing themselves in something they don't excel .

its like forcing Metallica to do country music, yes they could do it but they would be more awesome with metal music.


----------



## seastone (Mar 5, 2010)

Well it seem they will give up Tanto, well hope they will make something better. 

However I hope they learn from their experience with comedy and try to add some to their future in their manga. A dark manga, can have some comedy as well.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Btw, what does Bakuman mean?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2010)

another fail manga for the group wonder what they will do next and what their editor will think about them dropping tanto.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 5, 2010)

lulz@どうだろうか。

And don't call Azuki, Mashiro. Call Miura and get off that sinking failship that is Tanto.



perman07 said:


> Btw, what does Bakuman mean?



Nobody knows, really, as it's never been written in kanji in the series. 

"Manga Gamble" seems quite a popular pick, but 'baku' can mean lots of things, depending on what character is used to write it. For example:

爆: exclamation, burst of laughter
縛: binding, bonds, fetters
獏 or 貘: tapir
瀑: raging current
爆: bomb, burst open, pop, split
縛: truss, arrest, bind, tie, restrain
漠: vague, obscure, desert, wide
寞: lonely, quiet
瀑: waterfall

The 'man' could be an abbreviation of 'manga' or simply directly borrowed from English.


----------



## Suppah (Mar 5, 2010)

At first, when I read about the whole, changing gag manga into a battle manga if it isn't as popular scared me.. I started thinking, is that why the mangaka's of Bakuman is writing a "making a manga" manga, where they can change which kind of manga Mashiro and Shujin is making at all time, just to make the manga popular.. I started doubting the pace of Bakuman, because lets face it.. Going from death note, to bakuman, the real life of the two mangaka's seem to mirror that of mashiro and shujin.. I started wondering if Bakuman wasn't going that well.. with all the jokes, the romance etc.

But after this chapter I feel that they know excactly what they want with bakuman, and I feel that they take the readers into the excact mindset they want.. I can't stop myself from getting drawn into the story. The last scene where mashiro runs to his phone just seems so allive.. It seems moving.. I don't get that feeling from many other mangas.. I think Bakuman gets better and better.. Eiji is awsome


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 5, 2010)

Interesting   thanks fot the explanation
My ideal of "baku" will go for 縛: binding, bonds, fetters


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 5, 2010)

I really hope they simply say enough with Tanto lets rock some gritty future business model ala money and intelligence.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2010)

Manning up? 

...I dunno about that. 

Seriously, that was the biggest bitch move I've ever seen.

Manning up would've been storming down to Jump HQ and quitting Tanto on the spot in front of the editor.

Instead, he runs out of the room like his vagina got cramps and goes and whines to his gf like the woman he's continuously shown himself to be. Is Azuki going to cancel the manga for you, you pussy?

Saiko, you are disappoint. Grow some fucking balls.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 5, 2010)

Saiko is only one half of the team though. If Shujin doesn't want to quit, then the only thing he can really do is quit.

Also, I get the feeling that your 100% Anti-Saiko.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

At least he's doing something.

Besides, he just made a huge decision based on a single comment. A decision that could profoundly effect both Saiko, and Shuujin, it makes sense that he'd want to talk it over with Azuki.

Not to mention that Takagi's married now, so dropping tanto and starting over won't be an easy thing for him. How much money do they get when they are between mangas? Anything at all?

Dropping Tanto on the spot would've been a total asshole move, since what if Takagi was like "WTF dude, I'm married now, you can't just go off and do crazy shit like this!"


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think they get a small amount, and what ever money the Detective Trap books make.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> Also, I get the feeling that your 100% Anti-Saiko.



Only when he's being lame. Which unfortunately, he has been for a long, long time. The past six months have been all about Shujin's love troubles, really.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah...

Although, we might get some decent Saiko development next week.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Azhra said:


> lulz@どうだろうか。
> 
> And don't call Azuki, Mashiro. Call Miura and get off that sinking failship that is Tanto.
> 
> ...


I heard it was revealed in the second volume, but since the weekly scan is what has been used and I don't know Japanese, I have no idea whether that's the truth or not.

Anyway lol at all those who think Tanto will get canceled and Miura will get fired for it. You think Shujin can just stop right now with his livelihood depending on it? All Saiko said was that he wanted to quit Tanto not that he would try to end Tanto. He might end up not working with Shujin for a while, but that doesn't mean that Tanto will end nor does it mean Miura will get fired. Also even if it did get canceled it doesn't mean Miura will suddenly get fired for it. Way to jump the gun guys ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2010)

Saiko could be like the mangaka of Pretty Face. He has a mental breakdown and ends the manga on his own, despite there being a solid fanbase for the series. 

Maybe he'll rebound and make a series as awesome like Mx0 was. 

Oh, why'd they cancel Mx0!?!?!?


----------



## Austeria (Mar 5, 2010)

Eiji is awesome. Nuff said.

Saiko and Shuujin don't impress as usual. Hopefully they will start becoming awesome after this wakeup call.

The only truly awesome bit in this chapter IMO is when Shuujin says, "It's not wig!" Wig = Zura in Japanese. I am not sure if that's the actual wording used in the Japanese phrase but if it was...

"ZURA JANAI!"  GINTAMA REFERENCE HELL YESSSSS.   

And btw that catchphrase may seem stupid but Gintama's success and the popularity of that line with the Gintama fanbase proves Saiko wrong.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 5, 2010)

I really they go back to their roots and do a Sci-Fi/Dark Themed manga.


----------



## Drew8898 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Saiko could be like the mangaka of Pretty Face. He has a mental breakdown and ends the manga on his own, despite there being a solid fanbase for the series.
> 
> Maybe he'll rebound and make a series as awesome like Mx0 was.
> 
> Oh, why'd they cancel Mx0!?!?!?



Why the hell DID they cancel Mx0?  It was great, and how it had to rush to an ending due to being canceled really pissed me off.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

YES!!!!!

screw Tanto, I hated it from the start


----------



## yo586 (Mar 5, 2010)

I liked this chapter a lot good stuff all around.  Eiji is hilarious as usual.  Still Seiko is my favorite character probably b/c I can relate most to him.

Shujin was fun to watch when he was pseudo pimping it but now he's all tied down and what not.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2010)

Eiji calling them out like that on television was awesome. 
And for Mashiro to call Miho on the phone telling her he wants to quit Tanto is certainly of great significance.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 5, 2010)

Well we know how Saiko reacted to those statements but not how Shujin reacted, I hope he decides to say fuck it lets trash this crap manga and write something that doesn't suck.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2010)

Eiji calling them out on TV was awesome.

Hopefully they go back to doing a manga that doesn't suck now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Eiji calling them out on TV was awesome.
> 
> Hopefully they go back to doing a manga that doesn't suck now.



I dunno about that. 

See? That catchphrase has potential!


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 5, 2010)

I laughed when they used the catchphrase and it's catching on at Jump.  


Even though Saiko said to Azuki that he wants to quit Tanto, I got the feeling she's going to talk him out of it (her being the sensible person).  She will inspire a new idea and Saiko will go to Shujin and decide to take Tanto on a new path.  This path will lead them to a major success.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> I laughed when they used the catchphrase and it's catching on at Jump.
> 
> 
> Even though Saiko said to Azuki that he wants to quit Tanto, I got the feeling she's going to talk him out of it (her being the sensible person).  She will inspire a new idea and Saiko will go to Shujin and decide to take Tanto on a new path.  This path will lead them to a major success.



...I dunno about that.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 6, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> I laughed when they used the catchphrase and it's catching on at Jump.
> 
> 
> Even though Saiko said to Azuki that he wants to quit Tanto, I got the feeling she's going to talk him out of it (her being the sensible person).  She will inspire a new idea and Saiko will go to Shujin and decide to take Tanto on a new path.  This path will lead them to a major success.



"Will this even work?" -Saiko

I have the bad feeling that Azuki might tell him to forgot about Eiji's comment and should continue focus on Tanto just because it is cute and she like it and Saiko will revert back to his delusional mode and say "how foolish am I, Azuki love my work.. why should I care for someone's opinion about it..It is their loss if they don't like it...It is only matter if Azuki love it"


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2010)

i'll be so upset if any of these theories of Tanto continuing actually happen. they need to drop that Tanto shit, because that's what it is, Shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i'll be so upset if any of these theories of Tanto continuing actually happen. they need to drop that Tanto shit, because that's what it is, Shit.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 6, 2010)

more than funny I find that catchphrase to be annoying.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 6, 2010)

^ I dunno about that...


----------



## Inugami (Mar 6, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ I dunno about that...



okay I tried to laugh but couldn't , now if they use it in every chapter that would be really annoying.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 6, 2010)

That is a lame catch phrase.

They should have used something like: "Why so serious?" or "I did it for the lulz".


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2010)

I didn't understand this chapter at all, anybody wanna sum it up for me?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2010)

Saiko finally realizes Tanto is fail.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 6, 2010)

I tought that tanto would be a mix of doraemon and batman but its starting to turn pretty crappy.
They should quite that series.

Now why is she hitting on the editor? just to make him jealous?
If she hitted on Nizuma Eji then they would actually be pissed and flamed.IMO


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Saiko finally realizes Tanto is fail.




Why?  What did Eiji say to make him freak up like that?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why?  What did Eiji say to make him freak up like that?



Eiji claimed that Saiko/Akito are his rivals and Saiko realized that staying with tanto won't help them surpass Eiji, hence he wants to quit this piece of shit called gag.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why?  What did Eiji say to make him freak up like that?



With word that Eiji wasn't reading Tanto anymore, means that it sucked.   And his declaration of rivalry on TV was to tell them that he expects more out of them.


----------



## stardust (Mar 6, 2010)

I really liked the TV segment, but it's probably something that will work way better when animated. But, that was a dangerous move that Eiji did. In Bakuman, Eiji is one of the most popular mangaka, and is getting a lot of attention for writing two of the best series in Jump. When someone like Eiji mentions a random mangaka duo on national television, you can bet that there'll be a lot of interest as to who they are.

It was sad seeing Takagi sacrificing everything for a manga that he evidently couldn't care less about. He's putting his health and Miyoshi to the side, all just to come up with some pointless 'I dunno about that...' gag. 

Who knows what Saiko and Takagi will do now with Tanto. Perhaps they'll deliberately sabotage it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2010)

I didnt even think about that.

Now that Eiji mentioned them on tv, people might actually go check out Tanto and actually like it, inadvertently turning it into a hit.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2010)

No damnit, it's best if tanto just disappeared


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why?  What did Eiji say to make him freak up like that?



They are still Eiji's favorite author but he doesnt read Tanto.

He's sending a clear message that he believes that Tanto is shit compared to what they could be doing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2010)

Tanto will now be an accidental hit due to Eiji's publicity. People will hail Shujin as a comedic genius. Saiko commits suicide because he can't handle his hollow success.

100% prooved. :ho


----------



## Platinum (Mar 6, 2010)

Tanto just seriously needs to end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2010)

Eh...they'll just come up with another series and blow it again. It's like they're predestined to failure.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 7, 2010)

They need to write some medieval type shit like Berserk but with less ass dragging and a faster pace 

a mix of battle manga and Money/Intelligence style


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2010)

They should just do Money/Intelligence. 

As it stands, they're going to end up being mangakas with two failed series and unwarranted hype, as you know...THEY HAVE TWO FAILED SERIES. 

Eiji probably just calls them rivals to screw with their minds. It's pretty obvious he has no rival(Oda...lol).


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 7, 2010)

Their editor is so fucking stupid. All the other editors let their mangaka do what they want but Miura makes them do stupid gag mangas which fails (Tanto, Business Boy). I hope he gets his head out of his ass and lets them do a science sci-fi dark themed manga.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

Just re-read the chapter for the first time in months (probably since before the whole Tanto thing got started anyway) and yes, I fully believe that the time is now for Tanto to be scrapped. Since Tanto came along, I've not only lost interest in Tanto, but Bakuman as a whole as well. Time for it to be fucked off and something new to come along. 

Not sure what will happen to Miura. Surely Saiko will mention this to Miura, who will get upset because they're questioning his competence (again), then there'll be a meeting with the Editor in Chief (again) who will *have* to do something about it now because it's not the first time they've been vocally upset with their Editor. I doubt they'll give Miura another chance in the real world but manga isn't based upon real world logic so maybe they'll give Miura one last, final shot at working on something big that's outside his comfort zone.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 7, 2010)

Saiko should just punch Miura. Miura is the reason that why Saiko still stay single.

Bad series = no anime = no marriage for Saiko.

If Saiko continue follow Miura's guidance, expect another 40 years life as single.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 7, 2010)

I think what the Duo needs is more Gags..


*Spoiler*: __ 



jk lol.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 7, 2010)

About time. Ive hated Tanto from the start. I hope Shuujin doesnt get sick and shit either.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Not sure what will happen to Miura. Surely Saiko will mention this to Miura, who will get upset because they're questioning his competence (again), then there'll be a meeting with the Editor in Chief (again) who will *have* to do something about it now because it's not the first time they've been vocally upset with their Editor. I doubt they'll give Miura another chance in the real world but manga isn't based upon real world logic so maybe they'll give Miura one last, final shot at working on something big that's outside his comfort zone.



Well remember Miura is a newb Editor, so I think he will get it through his thick skull that gag mangas have their limits and that an editor shouldn't impede the creativity of the mangakas for their own personal interests.   

So I think when they tell him that they are giving up on Tanto that he won't argue with them.   Especially given how Shujin is gone beyond his limits.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 7, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> So I think when they tell him that they are giving up on Tanto that he won't argue with them.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

Nah as I said earlier I think Miura will go crazy because this will be the second time they've brought up what they perceive to be incompetence from him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2010)

Why is it incompetence on Miura's part now? He's not the one failing to write compelling stories. This has nothing to do with Miura and everything to do with Shujin not being able to write anything anymore. 

Marriage has ruined his creativity.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

When in doubt, blame Miura.

I think he'll get fired, go crazy, and go hang himself in the forest along side Nakai.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> When in doubt, blame Miura.
> 
> I think he'll get fired, go crazy, and go hang himself in the forest along side Nakai.



That seems more like Saiko's destiny. He's the one currently having the mental breakdown.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why is it incompetence on Miura's part now? He's not the one failing to write compelling stories. This has nothing to do with Miura and everything to do with Shujin not being able to write anything anymore.
> 
> Marriage has ruined his creativity.



If after Ashirogi confront him and say "Look dude, this isn't working, we wanna cancel Tanto and do something more serious, since that's what we're better at." and he replies with "WTF NO WAI, cmon guys you can do this! Tanto is hilarious! MOAR GAGS  " Then I'll start blaming him.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

If the editor in chief tells them that they will have to stick with Miura then they should leave jump and join other magazine? I mean just so they can actually write what they want.. A dark manga like money and intelligence which was awesome.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2010)

they signed a contract, so they can't write for another magazine for a while. I'm not sure how much time that contract has left though.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 9, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why is it incompetence on Miura's part now? He's not the one failing to write compelling stories. This has nothing to do with Miura and everything to do with Shujin not being able to write anything anymore.
> 
> Marriage has ruined his creativity.



Actually its Miura incompetence to blame, he suggested the gags has one of Shuujin strongest points and... come on nobody can become more funny reading books than a guy that is naturally funny like Hiramaru.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 9, 2010)

i believe tanto will turn into a battle manga since there is no way to keep it as a gag manga without turning it into a HxH hiatus manga.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Actually its Miura incompetence to blame, he suggested the gags has one of Shuujin strongest points and... come on nobody can become more funny reading books than a guy that is naturally funny like Hiramaru.



Seriously. When you see a guy make a manga about an otter in a suit with rock hands...that's when you respectfully bow out and realize that you cannot fuck with that.

I mean you may be a great singer-songwriter, but it doesn't matter how many rap songs you listen to, you aren't stepping to the wu tang clan. It's just not happening.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Mar 9, 2010)

blazingshadow said:


> i believe tanto will turn into a battle manga since there is no way to keep it as a gag manga without turning it into a HxH hiatus manga.



I think this will happen. Gag mangas usually survive in the top 20 for quite some time and I believe that Mashiro will not be contented with it so they'll try to think of something to land on a higher spot.


----------



## MRain65 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mini-spoiler from Ohana is out. There may be more later, but Ohana hasn't done a detailed spoiler for Bakuman in some time, so this may be it in terms of detail; those hoping for a complete description of what goes on and who says what are SOL, I'm afraid.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Shuujin and Miyoshi have their wedding ceremony (they're already married, but this is the formal ceremony)
-(in another storyline, presumably) Shizuka speaks up for the first time: "Please look at the name."




ETA: Heh, just as I posted that, a more detailed spoiler came up. Oops. The Japanese is trickier on the longer spoiler, but I think I got the gist of it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Mashiro vents over the phone to Azuki about Eiji, the rival thing, Eiji not reading Tanto, blah blah blah
-Shuujin and Miyoshi decide to take their honeymoon in Kinugawa
-Shuujin is still unable to come up with gags
-at the wedding reception banquet, Mashiro tries to get Hattori to say it clearly and order them to stop doing Tanto - Mashiro and Hattori leave the reception, and Shuujin tries to follow (I think he gets detained by Miyoshi) - once outside, Hattori tells Mashiro clearly that Tanto isn't funny/interesting ("omoshirokunai") - there's something about Hattori still following it anyway, but I don't know if that's Ohana commenting or something that is actually said

(Not Ohana, but me musing): Mashiro really comes across as desperate here. I guess he's reached his breaking point, and it looks like Shuujin has as well. No mention of Miura anywhere in the spoiler, but that doesn't mean he doesn't appear in the chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 10, 2010)

Dammit that spoilers has that thing that I already fear....hope that shit doesn't waste too much chapters.


----------



## culbert (Mar 10, 2010)

badd ass manga even if its a slice of life kind of team



<a href="http://www.neobux.com/?r=culbert"><img src="http://images.neobux.com/imagens/banner3.gif" width="125" height="125" border="0"></a>


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Mar 10, 2010)

^Oh no! I hope Ashirogi regains their composure. I mean, they can't break down! They can't! They have to stay focused~


----------



## Austeria (Mar 10, 2010)

Kamioto Furin said:


> I think this will happen. Gag mangas usually survive in the top 20 for quite some time and I believe that Mashiro will not be contented with it so they'll try to think of something to land on a higher spot.


Unless they come up with something of Gintama's calibre (it's no stranger to the top 5 or even 3 spot). Which is hard considering how kids-exclusive Tanto is.

Anyways, enough with this gag bullshit. Shuujin can't tell a joke and he should go back to his forte, intelligent mystery.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so they finally get married. wonder what they will decide with tanto saiko hates and shuujin probably as well.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 10, 2010)

Everyone except Miura knows that Tanto is shit.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 11, 2010)

Glad they gave up on that POS Tanto. Who didn't see that coming? And who will be the first to encourage them to create something they really like? Honestly, someone needs to tell them to write something that they think is good, then worry about whether it could be popular later. 

The Jump editors look like idiots.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2010)

love how author determine their own manga is shit


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 11, 2010)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Glad they gave up on that POS Tanto. Who didn't see that coming? And who will be the first to encourage them to create something they really like? Honestly, someone needs to tell them to write something that they think is good, then worry about whether it could be popular later.
> 
> *The Jump editors look like idiots.*



Well, I won't doubt them for being idiots..I mean, even in the real life, those SJ editors cancel a lot of good manga that have potential on the mid-way because it is lacks of "fan service" gag and "nakama", "bromance" and "sword" which all those SJ love it to death


----------



## hehey (Mar 11, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Well, I won't doubt them for being idiots..I mean, even in the real life, those SJ editors cancel a lot of good manga that have potential on the mid-way because it is lacks of "fan service" gag and "nakama", "bromance" and "sword" which all those SJ love it to death


Oh really?, you sure its not because the ratings sucked or it didnt sell enough books?

a lot of good manga are not exactly succesful manga (with their primary audience anyway).


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2010)

hmm need translation to the raw


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe Shujin will come up with gags once he gets laid.


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2010)

Mirua only knows one advice 'more gags'

someone fire him please


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2010)

That's not even just from him this time. That's the opinion of all the editors in that meeting. 

Might as well fire all of them. 

That must mean there's like no gags at all in Tanto. Somehow...kids still vote for it even if the story's crappy. This is why To-Love-ru lasted so long, probably.

And is it just me or are they drawing Shujin really really unhealthy looking now? Like he's wasting away?


----------



## Drew8898 (Mar 12, 2010)

In defense of the fictional editorial team, Shujin said it himself that the latest chapters have been more about reinforcing the catch phrase and less about gags.  It had a definitive LACK of gags recently.  The editorial team might mean it needs gags plus a catchphrase instead of a catchphrase plus gags.  

Hoping Shujin gets one heck of a honeymoon to relieve all the stress he's been going through.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, now I want the next chapter! 

Man, I love Hattori. And LOL at Miura's nervousness  Just imagine, if he suddenly said, "More gags!" or something 

Takagi looks weird, BTW. He seriously should get laid. Come on, Kaya, be a good wife and do it for him.


----------



## MRain65 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bridal!Kaya was hot.

Hatless!Fukuda was...weird.

Hattori pointing out all the risks of quitting Tanto was surprising. Ashirogi are kind of stuck, no matter what they do, unless they can somehow manage to overhaul Tanto and turn it into a successful non-gag, non-battle manga. I think it would be easier to start over, but that's not really an option right now, and if they quit or get cancelled, they'll have two cancelled series back to back.

Takagi looks like shit, poor boy. Stress and lack of sleep will do that.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2010)

Whats with the art on the weeding part?  Shuujin doesn't look like him.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you think that Azuki has told the whole Saiko's things to Kaya? I mean, in this chapter, she somewhat understand what happened and try to stop Shujin learn the discussion between Saiko and Hattori.

Anyway, it is really a nice chapter. The conversation between Saiko and Hattori definitely hit on the spot.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 12, 2010)

Shuujin looks like such a dork at the wedding. Kaya does look pretty good.
I loved Hattori poking them even more while giving the wedding speech, that made me lol.


----------



## Felix (Mar 12, 2010)

Whoa
Kaya


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2010)

good chapter finally Hattori  said something.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 12, 2010)

Next weeks chapter looks like its going to be awesome. Hope shit goes down at the wedding and that Kaya finally tells Shuujin to man up and make a manga that won't kill him or at the very least leave him physically exhausted and unable to give her the loving she so rightly deserves.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2010)

Tanto sure its killing Shuujin and if Miura doesn't note that he should quit being an editor.

In the other hand we have in this chapter Yamahisa doing a great work with Shizuka.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 12, 2010)

Would like to see a full body shot of Miyoshi in her current garments. 

Great chapter, though seeing Fukuda without a headpiece and Eiji in a suit took me aback. 

Also, I really hope this Shizuka subplot is leading somewhere special, cause it's quite the bother to read as it is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah...I kinda not interested in Shizuka at all. Why even bring in another rival at this point when the boys are already getting their asses kicked?


----------



## Saiko (Mar 12, 2010)

I think what Tanto is lacking is Gags..

I dunno about it.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah...I kinda not interested in Shizuka at all. Why even bring in another rival at this point when the boys are already getting their asses kicked?



Seriously I find more interesting his segments than Shuujin's weeding or Akina .

and if anything it would be payback Shizuka always get pwned by the duo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2010)

Shizuka is too much of a "live in my parent's basement" type of goon for me to care about him at all. To me, he's as pointless as that musician that drew the crappy manga no one liked. You already have a genius like Eiji there pwning the universe. Shizuka is like tacking on another villain for the sake of tacking on another villain. What purpose does he serve? To motivate them? They're not already motivated enough by constantly getting a foot shoved up their ass by Natural and Crow?

And yes...the raw stamps are annoying as hell.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shizuka is too much of a "live in my parent's basement" type of goon for me to care about him at all. *To me, he's as pointless as that musician that drew the crappy manga no one liked.* You already have a genius like Eiji there pwning the universe. Shizuka is like tacking on another villain for the sake of tacking on another villain. What purpose does he serve? To motivate them? They're not already motivated enough by constantly getting a foot shoved up their ass by Natural and Crow?
> 
> And yes...the raw stamps are annoying as hell.



Wait, when did Koogy actually disappear? 
Because I really didn't miss him or notice he was gone


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Wait, when did Koogy actually disappear?
> Because I really didn't miss him or notice he was gone



He was trying to get Aoki to write a manga with him and then she rejected him to do the manga with Nakai and that was that.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2010)

Anime are probably going to be playing his songs in the background long after he's gone.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shizuka is too much of a "live in my parent's basement" type of goon for me to care about him at all. To me, he's as pointless as that musician that drew the crappy manga no one liked. You already have a genius like Eiji there pwning the universe. Shizuka is like tacking on another villain for the sake of tacking on another villain. What purpose does he serve? To motivate them? They're not already motivated enough by constantly getting a foot shoved up their ass by Natural and Crow?
> 
> And yes...the raw stamps are annoying as hell.



And that's awesome, remember how all hated Eiji or Aoki in the beginning and later turned more likable characters.

and btw remember that Eiji was a "live in my parent's basement" type of guy too.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 12, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> And that's awesome, remember *how all hated Eiji* or Aoki in the beginning and later turned more likable characters.
> 
> and btw remember that Eiji was a "live in my parent's basement" type of guy too.



I don't remember anyone ever hating Eiji, Eiji has been awesome since his first appearance.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ the Raw stamps. That's like the 5th manga series in 2 days where someone's face was blocked out. 

Well, getting back to the chapter, Hattori really got in the final jab in his little wedding congratulatory speech xDD


----------



## Platinum (Mar 12, 2010)

Finally Hattori tells them that Tanto is shit.

And Miura is so useless "MOAR GAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGS!!"


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I don't remember anyone ever hating Eiji, Eiji has been awesome since his first appearance.



Before he and Ashirogimuto encounter each other for the first time, s lot of people assumed he was an asshole and the manga that he would cancel would be the Ashirogimuto's one , the funny thing its that now all of us wants him to cancel the Ashirogimuto's manga .


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 12, 2010)

At this point, it seems unlikely that they'll quit Tanto so I guess they're going to have to try and evolve it somehow. I don't think battle manga would work as they said Takagi can't do it too. Since Tanto is already about science and inventions, they can still evolve it in some way to a sci-fi mystery type story. All they need now is the resolve to tell Miura to back off with his lame gags madness.

And I like how Hattori was chiding Tanto in his wedding congratulatory speech.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 12, 2010)

Do I sense a break up coming?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Finally Hattori tells them that Tanto is shit.
> 
> And Miura is so useless "MOAR GAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGS!!"



It wasn't just Miura that said it. Even the editor in chief agreed that Shujin's gags were shit.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 13, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Before he and Ashirogimuto encounter each other for the first time, s lot of people assumed he was an asshole and the manga that he would cancel would be the Ashirogimuto's one , the funny thing its that now all of us wants him to cancel the Ashirogimuto's manga .



This could be the way out, they approach Eiji and ask him to cancel Tanto since they have this amazing name they want to write instead and Eiji being the badass he is says ok.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone think Miura well ever get fired, i mean he has not evloved since the beginning, even after his change he was really just trying to save his ass and still push them to gag; i just want them to really get a different editor, no matter what the chief editor says, a great editor can only help and bad editor can only slow them down, what would they have been like with hattori.

And do you think this will end with them getting an anime and mashiro and miho wedding or do you think it will continue and they will face other challenges ; like for instance getting an anime is great, but getting an anime licensed thats an even bigger coup.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 13, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no matter what the chief editor says, a great editor can only help and *bad editor can only slow them down, what would they have been like with hattori*.




I think the same, the chief was a total asshole saying that, isn't like the editors can't make errors or you now.. suck.

just imagine if Miura was  Ashirogimuto's first editor .


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Mar 13, 2010)

It's interesting that Hattori said the duo should learn from Natural+. It's like I said a while ago, Iwase wrote the story that Shujin should have written years ago instead of Detective Trap: A cult manga with mainstream trappings, something different and original but with elements that appeal to the average Shonen Jump reader. 

Even if Saiko relays that important piece of information to Shujin, Shujin will probably ignore it, though. For a supposedly smart guy, he's been kind of an idiot ever since... well, ever since Miura became his editor, really.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Mar 13, 2010)

It's Miyoshi!!! It's all because of their getting married. I mean, Saiko has noticed it. Shujin is satisfied with their rankings and he is not even thinking of beating Iwase and Eiji. As long as they are serialized and he gets his earnings to support his family, he is okay with that. I just hope he comes back to his senses. Poor Shujin.

And Miura is just... Yeah. I don't know what will happen to them if this goes on. I have to agree that they could turn the manga into some sci-fi mystery...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2010)

they can't just quit wonder what they will do change the manga or what?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Mar 13, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> they can't just quit wonder what they will do change the manga or what?



Eiji to the rescue!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2010)

lol I love how Shuujin's been visible losing weight over stressing out with Tanto, the wedding and all.  Subtle.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 13, 2010)

So we're kinda down to either Eiji cancle Tanto or we may see a time jump in Tanto and a complete change in the story

both are good imo, Never were much for Tanto to begin with


----------



## Shade (Mar 13, 2010)

Y'know what would be awesome? If Tsugumi and Obata made their next series after Bakuman the one that Ashirogi Muto is gonna succeed with. It seems like these guys know exactly what does and doesn't work for Jump so I'm pretty much going to follow whatever manga they make.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2010)

That would kind of be a spoiler alert though, since we'd get a general idea and some pictures of it ahead of time.  Crow would work, since we haven't even gotten a hint of what it's about.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 13, 2010)

okay honestly though

who here would pick aoki or iwase over miyoshi

i know hes kind of let here hang around and said he liked her, but unlike mashiro miho he never really shows any kind of feelings towards her


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 13, 2010)

Takagi ain't really the visibly loving kind. I'm sure he loves her or at least really, really likes/feels for her deep down but yeah he's not that 'open' about it like Mashiro is.

I'm kind of the opposite in real life, I'm not on mega clingy levels but I do love to love


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2010)

It fits Shuujin, he's a data guy.  He seems like as a middle age dude he's going to be a super stiff, nothing like he is now.  Kaya was pretty hot this chapter though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2010)

i know but i cant recall he has so much as kissed, even at the wedding i dont think they showed anything like this, and his attitude is more like whatever, the easiest thing is to go with the flow, but oh well

another question, i like shujin and all, but am i the only one who wants mashiro to eventually go on his own and make his own manga, look no disrespect, but i just dont hold a pair in the same regards, i mean look at the legends or at least big authors - oda, kishimoto, kubo, berserk guy, jojos guy, toriyama, takeheshi, even some of miyazaki's works are his own art and story - i dont want to take anything away 

but look and the crazy guy, he is soloing one successful work, and co working on another one

and mashiro is drawing for a mediocre manga

im just saying if the goal is for them to be one of the pillars of jump, they got a ways to go


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 15, 2010)

They will become laughingstock of SJ.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 16, 2010)

new spoilers are out from Ohana :

*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically more of them quitting and talking with Jump.


----------



## MRain65 (Mar 16, 2010)

There's a bit more to it than that:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's made clear this chapter to Shuujin and Mashiro (courtesy of the chief editor, I /think/) that if they quit Tanto partway through while it's still "viable" (which it is, despite the lousy rank), they won't be able to write nor draw for anything in Jump. So it's either tough it out with Tanto or walk away from Jump /altogether/. In light of this information, Mashiro realizes that he still wants to draw for Jump, so it depends on what Shuujin wants to do.

There's nothing about it in the spoilers, but this would be a really good time for Eiji's cancellation veto to come into play. Just saying. It's pretty much the only way out of this mess. 

I think Mashiro and Shuujin fucked up /again/ by telling the chief editor that they wanted to quit Tanto this chapter. Big, /big/ mistake. I don't know why they thought he'd be sympathetic, given how he reamed out Takahama for wanting to switch editors. Why didn't they go to Miura instead? The stupid thing is that if they'd just kept their mouths shut and waited for Tanto to be cancelled (which probably would have happened anyway, given Tanto's rank and Shuujin's inability to come up with gags), they'd be in a far better position. This way, though, they've "tipped their hand" that they want to quit, and they look like a pair of whiners. (I don't think they're whiners, but the chief editor seems to view all complaining as whining, so there you have it.)

I dunno, maybe they'll go work at GanGan? If it's good enough for Arakawa Hiromu, it's good enough for them, LOL. Do mangaka have a  a non-compete clause in their contracts that would prevent them from working for another publication after leaving Jump? Seriously, though, maybe this will lead them to overhaul Tanto completely.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 17, 2010)

They ARE whiners.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2010)

They need to man the fuck up and stop bitching. Do something about it.

Though it's obvious that we can see the Eiji canceling Tanto for them twist a mile away.


----------



## Austeria (Mar 17, 2010)

... at this point I just don't give a crap about Saiko and Shuujin anymore. Waaaaay to whiny and fickle-minded. We all saw it coming MILES AWAY that Tanto wasn't gonna work. Ugh.

I wanna see more of Shizuka and the rest of Team Fukuda.


----------



## MRain65 (Mar 17, 2010)

> Though it's obvious that we can see the Eiji canceling Tanto for them twist a mile away.



Yeahhhh, I dunno about that. This series is full of twists, but not predictable twists (Shuujin spontaneously getting engaged to Kaya for no good reason, for starters).

If Eiji does cancel Tanto, I'll happily eat my words, though.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 17, 2010)

Good. Eiji canceling Tanto speeds up the plot. I hate when you can see where a plot is going and it takes forever to get there. 

And it's too bad this is published in WSJ so they can't leave Jump and sign with Gangan. Miura has been an irritant ever since he was introduced-- he's one of the reasons my interest declined. He's the worst editor I've ever heard of.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 17, 2010)

It's these two numbnuts who can't do anything right. First one gets a random liver disease and then the other one suddenly develops a case of the stupids. The only thing good they've actually done are a couple of one-shots. In no other universe would anyone consider them a threat or rival.


----------



## Austeria (Mar 17, 2010)

Honestly, I was initially hoping for some sort of epic Hikaru/Akira-esque tension (Hikaru no Go) between our duo and Eiji but... wth?

Why would Eiji consider them a threat in the first place? >_>


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 17, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's these two numbnuts who can't do anything right. First one gets a random liver disease and then the other one suddenly develops a case of the stupids. The only thing good they've actually done are a couple of one-shots. In no other universe would anyone consider them a threat or rival.



The Trio are destined to be failure.

As for Eiji to consider them as a threat is just a facade. In fact, he actually laughing hard inside his deep heart when he said that.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 18, 2010)

So the chapter is out at RP:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shujin Finally wins one


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Mar 18, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> So the chapter is out at RP:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



WTF is RP?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 18, 2010)

PhlegmMaster said:


> WTF is RP?



Raw Paradise. 

God I hope the stamps aren't as bad as they were last week


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2010)

Shit.. why Miura is so retarded...

It would be very interesting if they really quit jump.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 19, 2010)

Quit Jump? = A fleeting dream.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 19, 2010)

Why are everybody so negative about Shujin and Saiko and calling them whiney? They don't know what to do about their livelihood and they're trying to figure it out, isn't that what they should be doing? I think they're just trying to find something they like, they're trying to be honest with themselves, which is not something to criticize.

I suppose all the haters here always get things right on the 1st try and never have to re-evaluate anything they do...


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuck Jump and it`s children readers

Come on Shuujin, show some balls


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 19, 2010)

"I told you before, if you want to do better, just add more gags!"  Aren't there enough gags already, Miura?  I'm sure there isn't anymore space in the panels for MOAR GAGS, YOU SORRY EXCUSE FOR AN ADITOR, YOU PIECE OF SHIT!

OK, I'm calm, I'm calm  But seriously, he admitted himself that he saw Takagi can't make anymore gags, yet he still asks him to add more gags?

I wonder if they will really quit Jump


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 19, 2010)

If they do quit, I wonder in which magazine they will try their luck next time. Gangan? They will beat Soul Eater  That's if the series is still going on


----------



## Jotun (Mar 19, 2010)

Who didn't see Tanto failing a mile away? I keep trying to give Miura a chance, but he's just a baddie. Has any of his advice really paid off???


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 19, 2010)

why is everybody hating on them, they are basically forced to do a manga they dont want, they basically cant go against their editor, they have to do a gag manga which they are not suited to, their gripes are legitimate. 


if they do leave i guess it make sense to go to a magazine that specializes in seinen, its not like jump is the only magazine where you can became a legend.

although considering the authors previous work was something like what they want to do, death note and it was in jump, maybe they do get a break to do something else


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 19, 2010)

I think if they quit Jump, they will join a fictional magazine (for political non-manga purposes) that is pretty popular too, get a big series going and then the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at Jump will ask them to come back.

There is nothing left for them to do except quit and go elsewhere. It's what I'd do. Don't let fear compromise your decisions.


----------



## TalikX (Mar 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> They need to man the fuck up and stop bitching. Do something about it.
> 
> Though it's obvious that we can see the Eiji canceling Tanto for them twist a mile away.



Yeah...real obvious


----------



## Arkeus (Mar 19, 2010)

AHAAHAH

I really don't want them to have the Crow author helping them by getting his 'one series cancelled'.

Chapter 27 scan

That would be way too easy.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 19, 2010)

not too bad of a chapter, I was kind of pissed at the whole honeymoon thing as who the fuck plays ping pong during their honeymoon?! Unless that's a clever ruse! Kaya with the whole 'my yukata will come undone' that's kind of the point for crying out loud!!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 19, 2010)

i hate miura. what a dumb, selfish and ugly jerk


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2010)

lets see if they are willing to quit the manga and never be allowed to return to jump again.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 19, 2010)

Halfway through this chapter I thought maybe Miura is going to learn something about influencing their lives and forcing them down a path they weren't suited to but NOOOO he learns nothing. 

I thought Saiko manned up this episode a little, with his I will speak my mind and accept whatever consequences result from it attitude.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2010)

Their legitimate gripe should be the fact they're not as talented as everyone thinks they are.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Their legitimate gripe should be the fact they're not as talented as everyone thinks they are.



they ARE talented, at least when it comes to a particular kind of story


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> they ARE talented, at least when it comes to a particular kind of story



They're talented when it comes to doing one-shots. They've shown ZERO ability to sustain an ongoing story. How many of their serialized peers have been more successful than them?

Oh...ALL OF THEM. 

They're way too arrogant, imo. 

Oh, and btw...Shujin must have zero idea what to do on a honeymoon. Ping-pong? And people called him a pimp? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

At this rate, he's going to end up being the only man in recorded history to return from his honeymoon still a virgin.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> At this rate, he's going to end up being the only man in recorded history to return from his honeymoon still a virgin.


Come one, I'm sure they've already done it. I mean, how couldn't they with that erotic bed?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They're talented when it comes to doing one-shots. They've shown ZERO ability to sustain an ongoing story. How many of their serialized peers have been more successful than them?



well, it's true that they haven't done shit when it comes to this department, but the entire story's premise is that they're talented enough to sustain a story. if not what's the point of reading a manga where the main characters can only possibly succeed because of luck  (because as you say, they do not have talent)



> Oh, and btw...Shujin must have zero idea what to do on a honeymoon. Ping-pong? And people called him a pimp? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA



must be a japanese thing, i dunno.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Come one, I'm sure they've already done it. I mean, how couldn't they with that erotic bed?



You mean the erotic bed that he doesn't sleep in because he stays up all night? 



> if not what's the point of reading a manga where the main characters can only possibly succeed because of luck



Naruto. 

I'm not saying they're untalented, I'm saying their level of talent is better suited to being a middle of the pack mangaka rather than the Oda and Kishimotos of the world.

Looking at it objectively, the editors must be starting to think these two are a whole lot more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 19, 2010)

As much as you guys rag on Miura, he unknowingly presented a solution, when they were talking to the Assitant Editor-In-Chief.   That if they had another series, the worse one could get cancelled.

Chapter 27 scan

So that's what I think they will do.   They will stay on at Jump, and begin thinking of plans for a new story, that will be their ultimate success!  All while working as usual on Tanto in keeping it at 14th place.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> At this rate, he's going to end up being the only man in recorded history to return from his honeymoon still a virgin.



How do we know he didn't?   I mean what's to say during ping pong, Kaya's yukata losened up and Shujin starts seeing her cleavage.   Then after the match they both are hot and sweaty, so they return to their room and well ..... a man's gotta do, what a man's gotta do.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> As much as you guys rag on Miura, he unknowingly presented a solution, when they were talking to the Assitant Editor-In-Chief.   That if they had another series, the worse one could get cancelled.
> 
> Chapter 27 scan
> 
> So that's what I think they will do.   They will stay on at Jump, and begin thinking of plans for a new story, that will be their ultimate success!  All while working as usual on Tanto in keeping it at 14th place.



Yeah, I always got a feeling if Eiji could do two series, then at the very least, the duo should both give it a shot at trying to do two. And Miura didn't do THAT bad this chapter. I think the "influence their lives" thing got to him a little. 



> How do we know he didn't?   I mean what's to say during ping pong, Kaya's yukata losened up and Shujin starts seeing her cleavage.   Then after the match they both are hot and sweaty, so they return to their room and well ..... a man's gotta do, what a man's gotta do.



He took a shower and then stayed up all night thinking about gags again.


----------



## Zhu Xieyu (Mar 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They're talented when it comes to doing one-shots. They've shown ZERO ability to sustain an ongoing story. How many of their serialized peers have been more successful than them?
> 
> Oh...ALL OF THEM.
> 
> ...




Well, a sustained story requires sustained _MONEY_ coming in, so...
I can see where they're from. 

Someone said: "If you're good at something - never do it for free..."


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think the "influence their lives" thing got to him a little.



Yeah, and now Miura wants to turn their life in one big gag.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He took a shower and then stayed up all night thinking about gags again.



Gags killed Shuujin`s erection.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Yeah, and now Miura wants to turn their life in one big gag.



Well, that's one more gag than Shujin can come up with.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 19, 2010)

Saiko was awesome this chapter, I like him once again!

Maybe they'll do a manga for the Square Enix? Because the nameplates sometimes say Jump and Square...I dunno..

And it's like Miura is a troll, everyone in this thread is like 'Miura: MOAR GAGS."' 
And now he literally says "if you want to do better, just add more gags" what the hell, that guy be trolling.


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Saiko was awesome this chapter, I like him once again!
> 
> Maybe they'll do a manga for the Square Enix? Because the nameplates sometimes say Jump and Square...I dunno..



Jump Square

It's a monthly magazine from Jump that usually does One-Shots if I'm not mistaken.

D.Grayman is running there


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2010)

Detective Trap was doing fine until the Hiatus


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah my bad, my initial thought was Square Enix lol


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Ah my bad, my initial thought was Square Enix lol



I don't think SE publishes anything related to Manga
They do sponsor some Manga's on GanGan though


----------



## Random Member (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure what to say about the cliffhanger this chapter.

I really can't see them quitting Jump right now. And while it's small, I still have a doubt that they have the balls to go through with it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 19, 2010)

Felix said:


> I don't think SE publishes anything related to Manga
> They do sponsor some Manga's on GanGan though



GanGan is a imprint of Square Enix, so it's pretty much their property


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> And now he literally says "if you want to do better, just add more gags" what the hell, that guy be trolling.



If you're writing a gag-less gag manga, that's going to be an obvious solution, as even Miura is realizing that Shujin's latest chapters are shit. 

Although Miura's suggetion that if they have a better series, then that'd be an obvious solution, but Shujin has nothing in the tank right now.

If you look at it in the editors' POV, of course they'd be mad at Saiko and Shujin. They have a series that's popular(with little kids) and they're in no real danger of cancellation, but they want to cancel it for a reason that amounts to "Eiji and Hattori made us butthurt." 

I doubt they'll quit though. This is a jump manga after all. You think they'll make actually make shonen jump look bad in any way? They'll pussy out again and chug along until Eiji saves their asses.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 19, 2010)

Just so you guys know, its gonna be Eiji who'll cancel Tanto and save these 2 jokers yet again.

/ArcRuiner


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Just so you guys know, its gonna be Eiji whose gonna cancel Tanto and save these 2 jokers yet again.
> 
> /ArcRuiner



No one saw this coming at all.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 19, 2010)

and Shujin ...did he seriously say "lets go play ping pong" on his honey moon?

no wonder Japanese birth rates are so low.


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> and Shujin ...did he seriously say "lets go play ping pong" on his honey moon?
> 
> no wonder Japanese birth rates are so low.



Ping Pong was just a way of saying 
"Let's play with my balls"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 19, 2010)

oh well, then thats ok...

maybe they've been talking in sex code through out the whole series. Otherwise i dunno how he managed to be around that fine red head with her tits and ass flying every where all the time with out even getting a taste.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh well, then thats ok...
> 
> maybe they've been talking in sex code through out the whole series. Otherwise i dunno how he managed to be around that fine red head with her tits and ass flying every where all the time with out even getting a taste.



The typical Japanese porn micro penis syndrome poses problems.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Mar 19, 2010)

Shujin is the greatest disappointment in all mangadom.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 19, 2010)

I at least want _some kind of hint_ that he's tapping dat ass.

I mean... come on, Shujin...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2010)

No wonder he can't write any gags. He can't relax because he still hasn't gotten laid.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2010)

I seriously don't enjoy married Shuujin wasting pages with his conversations with Miyoshi , funny how after marriage his status from pimp  decayed into a guy that can't be laid LOL.

btw the pong thing in couples is very common in mangas .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> btw the pong thing in couples is very common in mangas .



That only implies how many characters in manga aren't getting laid.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 20, 2010)

whats this crap about them not being talented, they had a successful series going that got canceled due to the proverbial plot no jutsu, they are fictional character manipulated like puppets like a mangaka, hell if he wants they could win a noble prize for literature the next day (though im not too sure if manga could be considered)

but only in the context of the story
- they had stories with real potential , but they are not jump stories and they want jump, or at least they think they do
-  they had a successful series that in my opinion inexplicably got dropped like a rock when the main character got sick; dude togashiro has written like 2 chapters in 3 years and hes still very popular with hxh (yes its more established, but hxh has felt dead for a while, but as soon as there is any word of a possible chapter there are always people clamoring for details)
- they are basically given an idiot for an editior, why the hell were they given this guy and not hattori, its not like hattori looks like he is doing anything half the time and he wants them to succeed, - i like the head editor but he needs to drop the "old ways" , jump would not suddenly go bankrupt if the writers could at least have their own editor, and the job title is edit, not im going to tell you what the fuck to do
- i think its been made clear to everybody something like tanto would be a failure and thats not their style, honestly stories like gintama which i think would be considered gag probably dont come around all that often
- considering the are serialized doing a series that is not their speciality, with miura as their editor, id say they have plenty of talent
- and yes in the context of eji, hattori, and the head editor all know what they are talking about , and all think they have talent

and lastly can i just point out what the fuck are any of the mangas about , there are some vague references or brief descriptions of like one chapter, and you are professing to judge any of these mangas (honestly of tanto, weve seen only like two chapters), how can you really judge who has talent or not

so can we stop with this ridiculous argument of they have no talent


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 20, 2010)

Honestly, I'm surprised Miura still has a job.  One would figure that _someone_ in the higher-ups would realize that he hasn't accomplished anything, his only "success" being something that basically fell into his lap.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 20, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> and Shujin ...did he seriously say "lets go play ping pong" on his honey moon?
> 
> no wonder Japanese birth rates are so low.



Shujin : Why did you have the impression that I didn't tap her after we done with the ping pong game? **correct his spectacle position with his index finger* *


----------



## Inugami (Mar 20, 2010)

J.J. FeKl said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised Miura still has a job.  One would figure that _someone_ in the higher-ups would realize that he hasn't accomplished anything, his only "success" being something that basically fell into his lap.



Perhaps hes secretly blaming the mangakas, and this scene gives him more credibility.


But seriously I wish Miura got uberpwaned like Nakai. it would be so awesome.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Perhaps hes secretly blaming the mangakas, and this scene gives him more credibility.
> 
> 
> But seriously I wish Miura got uberpwaned like Nakai. it would be so awesome.



Look at this from the editor in chief's pov...

Saiko and Shujin are defiant troublemakers that are now on the verge of being quitters on top of it. They've never had a hit series and now they're being whiny about the state of their new series that doesn't even have any real problems with it(Not in danger of cancellation, has an elusive demographic in the little kids).

Saiko's probably right when he's said he's letting Eiji and Hattori mindfuck them too much.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2010)

Miura is a young publisher just as Ashirogi are young mangka, they are meant to help each other grow.  Both of them have potential and cannot realize it fully with working with veterans.  Two birds one stone is the way Jump sees it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2010)

Talk about a gamble. I wonder if they're really willing to leave Jump over this?


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 20, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Talk about a gamble. I wonder if they're really willing to leave Jump over this?



Since that Bakuman itself is published from SJ, why do you think that SJ would bother promote other magazine? 

It would be freaking weird to see a SJ manga about the main character drawing manga for other company and success.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 21, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Since that Bakuman itself is published from SJ, why do you think that SJ would bother promote other magazine?


No problem at all! They can just come back Later! 

If I were a writer, making them jump from SJ would open up more story possibilities, even if they come back later. Also, by now the duo have realized that comedy is not their thing: it may actually be better for them to switch to say... a Seinen magazine, in order to do a darker series that can compete with Crow etc.

The writer of Bakuman may also have realized that the older demographics should be a much more viable market by then, since these people essentially grew up reading manga in the first place. 

Josei and seinen manga can do Really well right now, and several years from now, who knows? Seinen may have approached Shounen in terms of popularity (maybe). After all, series like 20th Century Boys, Monster, Blade of the Immortal etc. are doing well Now. Very few shoujo approach the popularity of Nana and Nodame Cantabile.

I'm not sure if this is what the writer of Bakuman is aiming for, but it'd be in line with market trends.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 21, 2010)

Mizura said:


> No problem at all! They can just come back Later!
> 
> If I were a writer, making them jump from SJ would open up more story possibilities, even if they come back later. Also, by now the duo have realized that comedy is not their thing: it may actually be better for them to switch to say... a Seinen magazine, in order to do a darker series that can compete with Crow etc.
> 
> ...



The only bad things about Seinen is their monthly release (I am not mistaken). If not, Seinen is pretty much win in my book.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 21, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Since that Bakuman itself is published from SJ, why do you think that SJ would bother promote other magazine?
> 
> It would be freaking weird to see a SJ manga about the main character drawing manga for other company and success.




What about the option of quitting jump and only making volumes?

However it would need no little money to get that amount of cash if they want to be a hit


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmm ... I was hoping there would be spoilers out for this chapter, but I haven't found anything though there will be a chapter this week so ... I don't know hopefully we'll get something soon maybe the chapter will come out instead.


----------



## xfactor88 (Mar 25, 2010)

Chapter is out


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay now its going to be a direct confrontation between Ashirogi and Shizuka , that makes things more interesting .

LOL Miura should get fired he was really pathetic at the end of the chapter  .


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 25, 2010)

So, they did it.

Good.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 25, 2010)

Kind of glad there were no spoilers this week. Made reading it better. Had a grin when reading this chapter. 

And no need for Eiji's cancel power.


----------



## Felix (Mar 25, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> The only bad things about Seinen is their monthly release (I am not mistaken). If not, Seinen is pretty much win in my book.



Seinen =/= Monthly

Vinland Saga was Weekly for such a long time


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

lol mirua is total shit 

can't even help ashirogi as it is now 

we knew mirua was shit, but it took him how long to realize this?


----------



## perman07 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great chapter! Can't wait to see what will happen from now on.


----------



## 8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Felix said:


> Seinen =/= Monthly
> 
> Vinland Saga was Weekly for such a long time


other example, 

Jump's weekly seinen magazine that publish GANTZ, Liar Game, REAL..


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome chapter 
Looks like this time, they're going to succeed. However, I wonder what kind of an epic story they'll come up with. They can't submit a dark story, since Shizuka already has one. So what?


----------



## Saiko (Mar 25, 2010)

HELL YEAH              .


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Awesome chapter
> Looks like this time, they're going to succeed. However, I wonder what kind of an epic story they'll come up with. They can't submit a dark story, since Shizuka already has one. So what?



I don't think they even remember about Shizuka xD.


----------



## 8 (Mar 25, 2010)

let me guess.. the title of their next manga will be "Bakuman".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2010)

This chapter got me fired up. After months of being pathetic with long triangle romance shit, everyone seriously manned up. Even Miura. 

*"LETS BEAT NIIZUMA-KUN!!!!!!"*

FUCK YEAH.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 25, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Awesome chapter
> Looks like this time, they're going to succeed. However, I wonder what kind of an epic story they'll come up with. They can't submit a dark story, since Shizuka already has one. So what?


Of course they can submit a dark story, they pointed out how these 2 would rivals at the next submission meeting. I don't see why they have to rivals with different angles if only 1 of them gets chosen anyways.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 25, 2010)

ugh this sucks, that next idea Ashirogi Muto comes up with will lose to that other guy's dark manga and they'll will have to wait til next meeting, there they will be like, you have to work on this and this to make it acceptable for jump and at the last meeting of the year they will come with their final idea for the manga...So they wait is on what manga they will make.

Still think they should have chosen Hitman10 instead of Tanto, then it would have lasted longer


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

finally some real motivation for them


----------



## Ladd (Mar 25, 2010)

Things just got a lot more interesting with this chapter, especially with Shizuka thrown into the mix.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 25, 2010)

Hattori has his fingers in many pies now, doesn't he? It's good that everyone (especially *Miura*) finally grew some balls though.

It's only once you've lost everything that you're free to do anything


----------



## Random Member (Mar 25, 2010)

Apart from seeing what Ashirogi comes up with next, I'm interested in seeing what Shizuka will put out too.

As an editor, that really must have been embarrassing for Miura to have to run to get help from Hattori, but he made the right choice, I guess?

Speaking of Hattori, it looks like you can't turn anywhere in his apartment without seeing stacks upon stacks of manga volumes. Not surprising considering his job but it's still a shit load.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2010)

finally their editor helped them out and stopped his obsession with gag mangas their next manga will probably be bakuman


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 25, 2010)

Bout fucking time Miura manned up and worked to their strength's.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 25, 2010)

Darn. I kinda wanted to be able to root for shizuka because he looks a lot like me.  But now I can't, because I'm too desperate to see Ashirogi succeed.  Their new manga should have an omake where Tanto gets murdered by their new protagonist.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 25, 2010)

Hattori's the man, i mean hes controlling pretty much everyone


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 25, 2010)

He and Madara should have a puppeteering contest.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2010)

LOL why people say that Miura manned up? the guy ran at Hattori crying for help.

he can only work with gag manga and nothing more, seriously how this bum got a job at jump?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> LOL why people say that Miura manned up? the guy ran at Hattori crying for help.



*"LETS BEAT NIIZUMA-KUN!!!!!!"*


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *"LETS BEAT NIIZUMA-KUN!!!!!!"*



and what he does after that?

crying for help with the rival editor.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> LOL why people say that Miura manned up? the guy ran at Hattori crying for help.
> 
> he can only work with gag manga and nothing more, seriously how this bum got a job at jump?



Honestly to me that is manning up in a way.

He realized he wouldn't be able to do it alone and threw his pride to the side and asked the guy who could really help.

I can respect that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> and what he does after that?
> 
> crying for help with the rival editor.



How else are you going to figure out a way to win when you're a supposed moron that can only do gags? You go to the best editor and you ask him for advice. 

Sheesh.

You people keep calling Miura a moron and the one time he goes and tries to better himself, you get on him for that too.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Mar 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Honestly to me that is manning up in a way.
> 
> He realized he wouldn't be able to do it alone and threw his pride to the side and asked the guy who could really help.
> 
> I can respect that.




Agreed, and well said.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 25, 2010)

Being able to shelve your pride and ask the man who can help to do so is almost as good as actually being that man.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 25, 2010)

Hattori is Kaizer Soze


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2010)

LOL can't believe this sudden wank at Miura .

Of course hes doing the right thing asking another editor for help because he can't do nothing more than work at gagz , but he manned up? of course not that's just lulz.

funny thing now Hattori is the editor of a editor xD


----------



## yo586 (Mar 25, 2010)

Bakuman is back


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2010)

So they have 6 months and 3 serialization meetings to come up with a series that can rival Crow and Natural. I wonder what Hattori and Miura are going to do to get Ashigori the experience they need in order to succeed?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> So they have 6 months and 3 serialization meetings to come up with a series that can rival Crow and Natural. I wonder what Hattori and Miura are going to do to get Ashigori the experience they need in order to succeed?



Hop into their Hot Tub Time Machine and serialize Money and Intelligence instead of Tanto.


----------



## seastone (Mar 26, 2010)

Why am I getting the feeling that Shizuka will get a debut in another manga magazine? I think because it would be pretty sad to see him failing utterly after coming so far 



Oxvial said:


> LOL can't believe this sudden wank at Miura .



Well it is not really wank. It is just people saying it is good that Miura has taken a step in the right direction of trying to help the duo. 

He is no Hattori but really one step at a time is fine for me.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 26, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Why am I getting the feeling that Shizuka will get a debut in another manga magazine? I think because it would be pretty sad to see him failing utterly after coming so far



Well with all the rejections hes getting lose again would perhaps make him give up at manga , that would be weird and funny because Ashirogi never meet Shizuka... but well something similar happened with that J-rocker that never appeared again .


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 26, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> So they have 6 months and 3 serialization meetings to come up with a series that can rival Crow and Natural. I wonder what Hattori and Miura are going to do to get Ashigori the experience they need in order to succeed?



Well they will likely drop some hints at whats best for them.  But Hattori will probably teach Miura how to be a good editor and support them.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah, but that guy was set up as an unsympathetic character, so it was alright for him to crash and burn.  Shizuka hasn't given any reason for the reader to dislike him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2010)

J.J. FeKl said:


> yeah, but that guy was set up as an unsympathetic character, so it was alright for him to crash and burn.  Shizuka hasn't given any reason for the reader to dislike him.



Except for being a weirdo, but that's basically everyone in this manga.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 26, 2010)

J.J. FeKl said:


> yeah, but that guy was set up as an unsympathetic character, so it was alright for him to crash and burn.  Shizuka hasn't given any reason for the reader to dislike him.



Well at the beginning Fukuda and Aoiki looked like jerks , perhaps the J-Rocker was an awesome dude but we are never going to know.

Funny that he was ditched in favor of Nakai that ended being a total jerk xD.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 26, 2010)

Jerks don't get redeemed without having some other positive quality.  Fukuda and Aoki had talent.  Whats-his-face didn't.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 26, 2010)

J.J. FeKl said:


> Jerks don't get redeemed without having some other positive quality.  Fukuda and Aoki had talent.  Whats-his-face didn't.



actually the J-Rock guy that we forgot his name has a great talent has a musician and even if his manga art was really bizarre it was rated like decent/good .


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2010)

Miura finally is acting like a competent editor.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 27, 2010)

YEEEESSSS!!!!! They finally dropped Tanto.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 27, 2010)

Chekov's gun is a important staple in this manga.

Therefore, I predict the return of the overlord known as Koogy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Chekov's gun is a important staple in this manga.
> 
> Therefore, I predict the return of the overlord known as Koogy



Koogy: I'm back! 

Eiji: No you're not. CANCELLED. 

Koogy:


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> actually the J-Rock guy that we forgot his name has a great talent has a musician and even if his manga art was really bizarre it was rated like decent/good .



I still think Koogy is going to return for another fodder purpose.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I still think Koogy is going to return for another fodder purpose.



He was a good jobber but Shizuka is being a better one until now , if he lose again he gonna be da biggest jobber in this series.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Koogy: I'm back!
> 
> Eiji: No you're not. CANCELLED.
> 
> Koogy:



 I remember that we predicted something like that , because Koogy looked like a character with potential to be a total easy to hate jerk.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 29, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Koogy: I'm back!
> 
> Eiji: No you're not. CANCELLED.
> 
> Koogy:



Why would Eiji waste his time canceling whatever shit Koogy came up with?  I doubt he'd even notice.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Chapter 80 is out at RP so you can go and get it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like they're doing good for now, awesome


----------



## akoftroy (Apr 1, 2010)

Sweet chap!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hattori says they should one-up Shizuka and make Money and Intelligence even less mainstream. Miura comes up with the idea to basically make it "Money and Intelligence and Appearance." Shujin goes on a roll and comes up with lots of good ideas. But Shizuka beats them at the new serialization meeting despite the fact that Hattori/Miura think Ashirogi's submission is vastly superior. Shujin's down but Miura(after being told by Hattori) says that this is good. Chapter ends with Saiko commenting that Miura really has changed for the better.

Also, Shujin and Miyoshi bathe together...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 1, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Sweet chap!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They're married...they shouldn't be bathing together? 

I wonder if he's actually tapped that yet. Poor guy. 

And it looks like Miura has powered up. This is like when Piccolo beat up Gohan for a year after Goku died. lol


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 1, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's probably wrecked her already, some fun times in the shower.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably wrecked her already, some fun times in the shower.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno, he might've spotted a ping-pong table or something and never got the chance until now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so can anyone take a guess at what this grand plan by hattori and miura is , well its still mainly hattori , but miura did actually do something this time around


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 2, 2010)

Ahh there's something about a chapter like this where you can see the creative juices flowing that makes it just fun to read. Although "Tanto" shall forever be known as the Dark Age of Bakuman, we are now ushering in a glorious golden age.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 2, 2010)

ch.266


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whats the big secret plan


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so can anyone take a guess at what this grand plan by hattori and miura is , well its still mainly hattori , but miura did actually do something this time around



I guess that they want to see how well is the True Human fare in the SJ first, so that they can re-adjust their works according to the True Human popularity. 

If the readers like True Human, The trio will make their current work darker.

If the readers don't like True Human, the trio can make some changes on their work for lighter theme and so on.

Or something like that.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 2, 2010)

J.J. FeKl said:


> Although *"Tanto" shall forever be known as the Dark Age of Bakuman*, we are now ushering in a glorious golden age.



the silly attempts on a romantic comedy is 10x worse, it's like going back to the old stone age


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 2, 2010)

Mashiro said he's not great at writing girls, so maybe he should take some advices from Kishimoto. Something like that,

Mashiro: I'm not that great at writing girls.
Miura: Maybe you should call Kishimoto and ask for some advice.

Miura keeps on doing a great job as an aditor 

Anyway, good chapter. Miura finally doing something good.

Was I the only one who laughed at the second panel of this page? 
ch.266

And LOL @ Takagi being horny. Kaya probably had a crazy night, huh?


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 2, 2010)

Next time they will do "Money, Intelligence and Gags"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 2, 2010)

gladded that Saiko noticed Miura's sudden cange.
He's such a poser, while the credits belong to Hattori


----------



## Akatora (Apr 2, 2010)

Buttom left panel here:


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/Bakuman/80/15/





Could it be Hattori have the plan that the readers need to get more accustemd to none mainstream before there new series?
or could it simply be a way of saying hey don't get to full of yourselves?(get your feet back on the ground)


Anyway glad Tanto is over


----------



## TurboCod (Apr 2, 2010)

Hattori did say earlier his plan involved them getting more experience first.

In this chapter he seemed to go out of his way to make their manga too dark to get accepted into Jump.

Maybe he's just trying to teach them to find where the middle ground is between Tanto and Money and Intelligence? So that it can fit with their writing style but still suit Jump.

...I hope his plan gets revealed soon, I can't figure this out.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 2, 2010)

Kaya suck at being a wife .

I'm glad Shizuka won the guy deserved  to get serialized more than them, hmm I'm not liking the appearance add into money and intelligence .



chikkychappy said:


> the silly attempts on a romantic comedy is 10x worse, it's like going back to the old stone age



I wish Kaya was like Azuki , just 3-4 panels in some chapters .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought Kaya was pretty cute this chapter with the whole having dinner ready when Shuujin got home and playing the good housewife.

Its good to see our duo acting like they were back when they were breaking into the biz. Running through awesome ideas and rocking face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2010)

Next chapter...

Miura: They should also have a notebook that can kill people...A DEATH NOTE!!!

Hattori: HOLY SHIT THAT'S BRILLIANT


----------



## Inugami (Apr 2, 2010)

Death Note exists on the Bakuman verse there's mention of it in the first chapta so if they don't want to be sued that's not gonna happen xD.

Hmm I wonder whats Hattori next move because I feel intrigued with the end..yeah Hattori next move because Miura is just his puppet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2010)

You're such a Miura hater, it's not even fu...oh wait, it IS funny. 

KTM really is like a seinen. But I think not being serialized right away works to their advantage, as they can see how True Human works out and then they can refine KTM into something even better by cutting out what doesn't work for TH and putting emphasis on what does work, since they're pretty similar.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 2, 2010)

Miura is funny to hate don't blame me dat much xD.

Actually IMO the premise of KTM sound more seinen than money and Intelligence , yep checking how a dark manga works in the rankings would be at their advantage, because there isn't any other...or well I don't remember any other.


----------



## kchi55 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Death Note exists on the Bakuman verse there's mention of it in the first chapta so if they don't want to be sued that's not gonna happen xD.



.... Sue themselves?


----------



## TurboCod (Apr 2, 2010)

kchi55 said:


> .... Sue themselves?



I think he means sued within the universe of Bakuman.

Not the author of Bakuman suing himself for stealing his own work.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm starting to warm up to Miura more. He is finally being a good editor.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 2, 2010)

For quite some time after Mura was first introduced I _hated_ him so much. but he's grown on me since then. I think he starting growing on me when the storyline got back on track about their series and not their love lives. I mean _loved _Hattori so maybe . . .subconsciously their successes/failures with their names/series influence whether I like the editor or not. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2010)

Also "FOUR RHINOS!  I said Foreigners!"  sounds like one of those cheap jokes cartoons always show you the end of :ho


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2010)

I refuse to believe Miura will ever be a good editor


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2010)

When was Miura ever a BAD editor?


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope Hattori teaches Miura that he shouldn't necessarily accept the first thing an author gives him that might be good enough to serialize.  He needs to have higher standards than just "making it."


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess it really makes a difference when its something you want to do   100/10


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 2, 2010)

J.J. FeKl said:


> Ahh there's something about a chapter like this where you can see the creative juices flowing that makes it just fun to read. Although "Tanto" shall forever be known as the Dark Age of Bakuman, we are now ushering in a glorious *Heroic Age*.



 **


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2010)

Horrible series.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 2, 2010)

miura could cure aids and his character will still not be redeemed in my eyes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> miura could cure aids and his character will still not be redeemed in my eyes.



The cure wasn't funny enough. I think it needs...MORE GAGS.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 3, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The cure wasn't funny enough. I think it needs...MORE GAGS.


----------



## akoftroy (Apr 8, 2010)

Chap 81:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing terribly exciting happens but Hattori/Miura tell Ashirogi to go for a mainstream fantasy manga next and the duo tries their best after having some hesitation. They create a story with possibly the worst title ever "Magma of Stopper" and are happy with the finished product. But this time it doesn't even make it to the serialization meeting. The duo is discouraged but Miura shows up at the studio with Hattori who tells them to use everything they've learned to now create their real series!

Oh, Iwase tries to hit on Hattori again. He's annoyed but compromises and says she's free to keep trying to seduce him each time they meet. Doesn't she know he only has eyes for young boys?!


----------



## Inugami (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL at some point Miura thought about doing gag manga again.


----------



## Godot (Apr 9, 2010)

So then I guess the next manga they make will be the Niizuma-beater


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 9, 2010)

next chapter they'll be like "Let's make a manga about mangaka"

Now that would be awesome


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> next chapter they'll be like "Let's make a manga about mangaka"
> 
> Now that would be awesome


xD

----------------​
Their new manga idea was so. . . common. Sounds like all shounen - I guess that's the point. But I'm interested in what they come up with next. I really liked this chapter. . though the pace seems to have sped up a lot.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2010)

next manga will probably be the best one they will make and it will probably be named bakuman.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 9, 2010)

Iwase should find a younger and better man like Hiramaru or Eiji. Hattori is just creepy as a choice.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 9, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Iwase should find a younger and better man like Hiramaru or Eiji. Hattori is just creepy as a choice.



I find funny how you don't find Hiramaru or Eiji  creepy , Hattori just fine if you don't mind his looks .


----------



## Random Member (Apr 9, 2010)

HNNNGGGGGGGGHHHH!



akoftroy said:


> Chap 81:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nonsense. He's simply making her work for it.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 9, 2010)

Hattori is the OG, so of course Iwase wants him. Bout time for our duo to put up or shutup. I'm really looking forward to what kind of idea they come up with. 

I wonder if the authors are going to use some of the ideas in Bakuman for future manga's in real life, cause I'd love to read a Money and Intelligence by these guys after they finish Bakuman.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 9, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I find funny how you don't find Hiramaru or Eiji  creepy , Hattori just fine if you don't mind *his looks* .



 **


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2010)

There were 19 pages this chapter. I honestly could have stopped at page 3 when Hattori suggested doing something mainstream. It was obvious right then and there he was using that as experience for Ashirogi to incorporate into their repertoire. Gag, Dark and Mainstream....

I will say it was a gamble since they have only one more meeting left but it was very calculated and I saw it coming a mile away.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2010)

""Am I really that bad as a woman?"

Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2010)

"Alright use our weekly meeting to persuade me," Hattori ... he's too much man for Iwase


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 9, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Hattori is the OG, so of course Iwase wants him. Bout time for our duo to put up or shutup. I'm really looking forward to what kind of idea they come up with.
> 
> I wonder if the authors are going to use some of the ideas in Bakuman for future manga's in real life, cause I'd love to read a Money and Intelligence by these guys after they finish Bakuman.



Money and Intelligence or KTM would be awesome yes but I also want my mystery manga with detective Trap!
I would also want to read a good shounen like Crow! It'll probably better then Naruto and Bleach anyway.

And ofcourse I want Otters 11 to be made into a real manga, that stuff would be totally GAR!! "Yes. I am an otter. So while I can forgive you as a person, I can't forgive you as an otter!"


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 9, 2010)

Great chapter 10/10

I swear if Miura says "gag manga" one more time


----------



## TurboCod (Apr 9, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Money and Intelligence or KTM would be awesome yes but I also want my mystery manga with detective Trap!
> I would also want to read a good shounen like Crow! It'll probably better then Naruto and Bleach anyway.
> 
> And ofcourse I want Otters 11 to be made into a real manga, that stuff would be totally GAR!! "Yes. I am an otter. So while I can forgive you as a person, I can't forgive you as an otter!"



Actually, a volume of one shots from some of the series in Bakuman would be quite cool. 

And I'm curious to see how in the hell Otters 11 puts together a coherent plot. It just seems to be a series of strange otter related images.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 9, 2010)

I sort of expected their first two names would fail.   And I know what was Hattori was thinking when he had them do mainstream, it was to get the juices flowing.   Meaning, instead of wracking their brains thinking of new plots with a similar genre, he went the other way so when they go back, they can see their goal.

(BTW, is it me or the plot of the second name reminded you of The Sacred Blacksmith?)  


So I'm betting their BIG HIT, will be dark, but with a deep and involved plot.   Possibly with some good action to it.



And Iwase........ 

If she wasn't such a stuckup bitch, then she wouldn't be alone.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 9, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> LOL at some point Miura thought about doing gag manga again.



MiuraXGags is the best canon


----------



## Cinna (Apr 9, 2010)

Slowly catching up up (on chapter 51) 

Bought myself the first volume of Bakuman. Felt great holding it in my hands.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 9, 2010)

I wish Miura would just go fall off a cliff somewhere... 

I. NEED. MORE. TEAM. FUKUDA.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2010)

Miura sends the audience and Ashirogi on an emotional roller-coaster

Here's hoping Kaya gets pregnant soon!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Miura sends the audience and Ashirogi on an emotional roller-coaster
> 
> Here's hoping Kaya gets pregnant soon!



Oh man I can already see a chapter where she tells Shujin she's pregnant will be lolz filled win sauce.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 9, 2010)

Bricks would be shat.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 9, 2010)

So was this chapter the equivalent of a typical shounen training chapter? Lol. Coz it looked like they were training for their next 'powerup' for their next manga.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 9, 2010)

^Lol that's a good point, I never thought of it that way


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 9, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> So was this chapter the equivalent of a typical shounen training chapter? Lol. Coz it looked like they were training for their next 'powerup' for their next manga.



Shujin is going to turn in to super mangaka.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah there wasn't that much elaboration or detail into the making of this manga. At first I was like wtf. But then it didn't pass so I was like "Oh... the next one will take more time."

Also, I love the editors working together. <3


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 9, 2010)

So do they transform or something after their training? Do we see new hair styles? Possibly some energy bubbles up around them or do they suddenly become super fast?


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 9, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> So do they transform or something after their training? Do we see new hair styles? Possibly some energy bubbles up around them or do they suddenly become super fast?



Nah, they just get frog eyes and capes.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 9, 2010)

J.J. FeKl said:


> Nah, they just get frog eyes and capes.



I can live without the frog eyes but I am a big HELL YEAH on the capes.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 10, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I can live without the frog eyes but I am a big HELL YEAH on the capes.



I dunno about that. ()  I could see Eiji with a cape but I don't know whether our intrepid duo is up to that.  Yet.


----------



## Zhu Xieyu (Apr 12, 2010)

hmmm... could Iwase be suffering of - ?

just hope she avoids the -  ~~~


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2010)

That was one hell of a read
I've just read 81 chapters in one day >.<
This manga is awesome, but I'm starting to thing that, the two guys should make up something extraordinary soon or else I'll be tired to follow this weekly and then, as soon as I'm getting used to see them writing about a specific manga, find out that in the next chapter, they are quitting it.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 13, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> I've just read 81 chapters in one day >.<
> This manga is awesome, but I'm starting to thing that, the two guys should make up something extraordinary soon or else I'll be tired to follow this weekly





We survived it for months. Blame Miura GAG Editor.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 13, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> We survived it for months. Blame Miura GAG Editor.



It's like thinking "Oh my god! They are finally going to make an anime for that manga!!", and the next chapter "It's over...".


----------



## perman07 (Apr 13, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> It's like thinking "Oh my god! They are finally going to make an anime for that manga!!", and the next chapter "It's over...".


When you follow it from week to week, you get time to reflect on why for instance Tanto would suck as an anime..


----------



## Austeria (Apr 13, 2010)

perman07 said:


> When you follow it from week to week, you get time to reflect on why for instance Tanto would suck as an anime..


As well as time to facepalm for epicfailgag Miura... 

It was so painful to see him say gag, gag, gag, week after week after week...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2010)

It was a gag manga.

What did you want him to say?

More serious deaths?


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 14, 2010)

Chapter 21: Death of Tanto.


----------



## abcd (Apr 15, 2010)

no spoilers yet


----------



## akoftroy (Apr 15, 2010)

Spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Text heavy chapter... Basically, Ashirogi and Hattori/Miura come up with what they need to do to beat Eiji. The idea is "serious humor." Like they need to create a serious story that can get laughs without being goofy. This will make their series stand out compared to their rivals. As an example, we get to see two pages from Otters 11 where the otter crashes a truck into a TV station(like in Death Note) in order to save a real otter that was being shown on TV. The chapter has some more Hiramaru action as he reacts to his new anime and he learns that Aoki likes earl grey tea! All the supporting characters now learn that Ashirogi HAS to succeed in the next meeting and it ends with Takagi pulling out a postcard that Hattori had sent him in the past...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 15, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Spoilers...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



So in short it's awesome.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 15, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So in short it's awesome.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have yet to read an Otter 11 excerpt that wasn't so awesome I didn't immediately start to bleed from my eyes.
On a different note, I hope the Bakuman anime includes Otter 11 anime or some Crow anime. Even if its just a minute or 2 of each in one episode of the 25


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 15, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Spoilers...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome!



Fullmetalthis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly wouldn't be surprised.   Of course, we got a bit of a wait.


BTW, do we know if the anime is going to be long-term like other shonen mangas, or is this going to be a 26 episode season?


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2010)

for the anime they could certainly find ways to build in some filler

but i am i have no idea what they plan on doing with it, if they don't follow canon materials


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 16, 2010)

New chapter is out at OM.

And is awesome.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn, I wish Otters 11 existed IRL, that shit seems so awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 16, 2010)

hiramaru's shelf :33


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 16, 2010)

kijogigo said:


> hiramaru's shelf :33



What's with all the pandas?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



does anyone know whats on the post card, its looks like it might be something that was referenced alot earlier in the manga, i cant remember that long ago myself


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 16, 2010)

Did anyone else think that True Human's debut cover looked badass?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, True Human's debut cover was badass 

And it looks like Bleach is still ongoing in Bakuman-verse  what year is it there, anyway? Isn't it 2012, or something?


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 16, 2010)

Chapter 82 of Bakuman explains what Bleach is.

Bleach is a serious humor type.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn, I love Hiramaru and his awesome editor, Yoshida  He always knows what to do so Hiramaru will keep working on his manga! He sure fooled him, letting him saying that he won't take a break until he gets an Anime, and only then told him that he can't take a break BECAUSE his manga got an Anime adaption  And the whole weekly Aoki Ko thing


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 16, 2010)

Bleach doesn't have subtile humor, Kubo tries for laughs when he actually draws those panels with wacky faces and all.
Like Isshin suddenly starting about something totally wack and all.

Death Note had some of that humor in my eyes, with L telling Misa that he will be joining Light and her in their dates and the circle of joy in which they cheered.


----------



## Kasai (Apr 16, 2010)

Another great chapter. 

Hattori's subtly given Ashirogi a hint about what they should really write, and Takagi doesn't know what it is? 

It's been said before, but I'm compelled to say it again: Bakuman will turn out to be a manga about making a manga about making manga. That's manga cubed as opposed to squared.
**


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2010)

Someone posted it on MH, so I wanted to show it here too 





BTW, I wonder what are Bleach's rankings in Bakuman-verse. It's seems like it's been years since Bleach was at the top 4. I guess that's because Yammy died


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 16, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Bleach doesn't have subtile humor, Kubo tries for laughs when he actually draws those panels with wacky faces and all.
> Like Isshin suddenly starting about something totally wack and all.



Maybe if you are not aware, people don't call Kubo Trolling for no reason.

*For example:*

Yammy released

In reality, we should feel the tension of hopeless battle for Rukia and her friends...but our reaction as reader is like "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT AM I JUST READING LOL"


----------



## hehey (Apr 16, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Damn, I wish Otters 11 existed IRL, that shit seems so awesome!


Dude, that scene they showed where he ran the truck into the tv station was the most lol worthy thing ive seen in a while.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 16, 2010)

I love how Yoshida has Hiramura wrapped around his finger.

I hope the anime has DVD specials that animate shorts from different manga the characters work on or something. I'd like to see Otters 11 in action. 



Edward Newgate said:


> Someone posted it on MH, so I wanted to show it here too



I wouldn't even have noticed that. Nice catch.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm really curious about what that letter is all about.
I know Shujin will have a great idea soon, but till then it is a pain watching all the characters in the manga worried about both him and Mashiro.

And yeah Otters 11 seems like the type of anime / manga I would love to read.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2010)

I love how in the end, after all the crap they were put through, the answer was still "More gags".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2010)

I found it interesting when a mangaka takes a look at his work animated on television for the first time. Must be a very surreal moment. 

And I want to see what kind of series Ashirogi can come up with that incorporates serious humor which is far more difficult to pull off than direct humor found in gag manga.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 16, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I found it interesting when a mangaka takes a look at his work animated on television for the first time. Must be a very surreal moment.
> 
> And I want to see what kind of series Ashirogi can come up with that incorporates serious humor which is far more difficult to pull off than direct humor found in gag manga.


It's kind of a waste to have a manga about a great manga. I realize that with Otters 11, the same thing might become true about their next idea. If Ashirogi Muto comes up with a good concept, it's probably something the authors considered doing themselves, but which they instead incorporated into this manga.

It's like The Sims. Everybody was saying "Why the hell play a game about Life instead of just living". Kind of the same thing here.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 16, 2010)

every time hiramaru shows up i burst into laugh
"My Otter is moving!" :ho


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks more like my prediction is spot on.   Saying their big hit is going to be something like Trap with humor. 



perman07 said:


> Damn, I wish Otters 11 existed IRL, that shit seems so awesome!



Surely it will be part of the anime, it's just too damn awesome of a scene!



Random Member said:


> I love how Yoshida has Hiramura wrapped around his finger.



I know, Yoshida keeps playing Hiramaru like violin.  



Random Member said:


> I hope the anime has DVD specials that animate shorts from different manga the characters work on or something. I'd like to see Otters 11 in action.



That would be great if they did that!   But we probably get one or two minutes of seeing the anime in the anime.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 18, 2010)

Bubi said:


> every time hiramaru shows up i burst into laugh
> "My Otter is moving!" :ho



That definitely made me laugh.  Although knowing him, perhaps that line could've came AFTER his editor mentioned Aoki?

Editor:  You could order her Earl Grey tea.

Hiramaru: "_my Otter is moving!_"


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2010)

lol brilliant chapter.

I sincerely hope that we get to see more of the actual Manga's they keep sneak peeking into Bakuman. True Human looked pretty interesting.


----------



## Litho (Apr 18, 2010)

This manga keeps amusing me. I wonder what manga they will come up with. 

The Yoshida-Hiramaru scenes are always so awesome  
"My otter is moving" is a quote worthy of standing next to "over 9000" !


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2010)

i liked the new chapter maybe they will have their best work finished.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 21, 2010)

No spoilers? We have spoilers for the other big Jump titles.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2010)

RAW Paridise is down though.


----------



## abcd (Apr 22, 2010)

Darth said:


> RAW Paridise is down though.



If rp is down will we get scans for bakuman before monday


----------



## akoftroy (Apr 22, 2010)

Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shujin was looking at the postcard to get Hattori's address. He then calls Saiko at 3am and they meet at 7am to spend the day tailing Hattori. Shujin doesn't really give a reason why but they think it might help them come up with a good story. They end up waiting around forever until Hattori leaves work to go to a bookstore and buys some books about love and women. The guys crack up but not as much as when they see Iwase all decked out and in short skirt/cleavage shirt trying hard to flirt with Hattori who keeps turning her down. They then follow the two Hattoris and Miura to a bar. Shujin is overjoyed that he gets to jump into a cab and say "Follow that taxi!" At the bar the three editors talk about their high hopes for Ashirogi and the chapter ends with Shujin super confident about a new story idea.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 22, 2010)

So their new story will be about a Dark Stalker Mangaka trying to go out with his goofy editors.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 22, 2010)

holy shit did Iwase look fucking hot as hell in this chapter. I mean WOW


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 22, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> holy shit did Iwase look fucking hot as hell in this chapter. I mean WOW



the new chapter is out? where? even if its the raw, do you have a link?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2010)

Who knew that tailing someone would stir up one's creative juices. Although I have to admit the scene with Iwase and Hattori was hilarious. 



Accelerator said:


> the new chapter is out? where? even if its the raw, do you have a link?



this


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I was howling while reading the chapter, it was pretty funny through and through and Iwase was fap worthy.
I wonder what Hattori said at the bar, in regards to their next project I'd be willing to bet that they are going to do some kind of spy manga, not sure if its going to be set in the real world or some made up world.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2010)

Great chapter, especially Ashirogi's expressions while trying not to laugh in the restaurant, priceless.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I was howling while reading the chapter, it was pretty funny through and through and Iwase was fap worthy.
> I wonder what Hattori said at the bar, in regards to their next project I'd be willing to bet that they are going to do some kind of spy manga, not sure if its going to be set in the real world or some made up world.



Trap was awesome, I bet they could pull off a spy manga



Fullmetalthis said:


> holy shit did Iwase look fucking hot as hell in this chapter. I mean WOW


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2010)

good chapter but what is wrong with Hattori cause Iwase is hot. shuujin trying to laugh at her was funny


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it's because Hattori's like 20 years older than Iwase. He's not into jailbait. lol


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2010)

Hattori is like 30 lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Hattori is like 30 lol.



Really doubt he's that young.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah Hattori confuses me, its not like she's a loli or something.


----------



## hehey (Apr 23, 2010)

Hattori must have some beastly self control to be able to restrain himself from such hotness...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Really doubt he's that young.



Somebody posted a chart with all of the ages in this thread earlier.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Somebody posted a chart with all of the ages in this thread earlier.



Depends on when that age chart was from. 5 years have passed after all and he met them when they were only 14. It'd still make him at least 15 years older.

The rule of thumb is half your age + 7 years is the youngest you should go.

30/2 + 7 = 22.

Therefore, it's NOT okay for him to date Iwase.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2010)

^I've never heard of that rule. :/

Why can't a 30 year old date a 21 year old? 

But yeah, I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2010)

I liked this chapter. It was pretty funny.

Can't wait to see what idea they have now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2010)

Darth said:


> ^I've never heard of that rule. :/
> 
> Why can't a 30 year old date a 21 year old?
> 
> But yeah, I guess it makes sense.



It's okay...but the further you go away from that number, the less cool people are about the age gap.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 23, 2010)

That chapter was absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 23, 2010)

That was an awesome chapter. I haven`t enjoyed Bakuman like this for a long time.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

"Pretty" Your youth is radiant

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

what a line


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 23, 2010)

Doesn't anyone in that restaurant wonder how those two guys with MASKS OVER THEIR MOUTHS plan on eating?  Did the waitress who brought them their coffee/tea even notice?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, in Asia, it's common to wear those masks over your face in public when you're sick or just to avoid getting germs. They probably just order drinks and used a straw under the masks. lol


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2010)

What a hillarious chapter, I was cracking up as much as they were.  Especially the Iwase moments and the Taxi!  

I was expecting them to get busted in tailing so close and loling.



But in the end, they realized what serious laughter is, all because of Iwase's failed fishing attempts on Hattori.  :rofl

So make me wonder, if theri manga might end up being another Detective Story, in which involves tailing various people and exposing them like in Trap?  If you think about it, it sort of sounds like Death Note, in L's investigations in trying to expose Light.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 23, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> What a hillarious chapter, I was cracking up as much as they were.



Same here.

Good chapter, imo.

Shujin was having loads of fun with the stalking. Felt like I was right there with him, with how much fun I had reading the chapter. And they even got some motivation out the tailing by the end.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 23, 2010)

Bakuman's editor clearly requested 'moar gagz' prior to this chapter.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 23, 2010)

At first the whole chase was "Ehh-ish.." to me, just like they just sat outside waiting for Hattori I got bored as well, 
but then the restaurant scene cracked me up and the Shuujin finally getting his taxi chase was lol-worthy as well

Enjoyable chapter but next chapter they better show their new idea because I anticipate some good manga-idea, it has been a while since Tanto did not deliver


----------



## perman07 (Apr 23, 2010)

Azhra said:


> Bakuman's editor clearly requested 'moar gagz' prior to this chapter.


I didn't see any gags, Bakuman basically used a chapter to show what serious humor was, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I think it's hard to do consistently though, absurd situations are required.


----------



## abcd (Apr 23, 2010)

I laughed the most when she angrily turned her face with her head held high while leaving


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 23, 2010)

This chapter was amazing.



> What a hillarious chapter, I was cracking up as much as they were. Especially the Iwase moments and the Taxi!


  

I really thought Hattori was going to turn around at the end and say something like _"So what did you learn from trailing me today"_


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> I really thought Hattori was going to turn around at the end and say something like _"So what did you learn from trailing me today"_



I thought the same thing too.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 23, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> This chapter was amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would have been SO. EFFING. EPIC. hahaha


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 23, 2010)

Azhra said:


> Bakuman's editor clearly requested 'moar gagz' prior to this chapter.



It was serious humor


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 24, 2010)

OH man this chapter was gold.

I loved saiko and takagi trying so hard to not laugh at hattori and iwase, and then takagi's "Follow that taxi!" and the driver's respons 

great stuff.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 24, 2010)

Hattori x Iwase is getting ridiculous =S , didn't enjoy the two latest Bakuman chapters, don't know why.. I know they are good but well , lets see what happens next week.


----------



## Litho (Apr 24, 2010)

Another fun chapter. I've also always wanted to say 'follow that car/taxi' lol


----------



## blackbird (Apr 24, 2010)

perman07 said:


> I didn't see any gags, Bakuman basically used a chapter to show what serious humor was, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I think it's hard to do consistently though, absurd situations are required.





C_Akutabi said:


> It was serious humor



Ah, why so serious... obvious reference had to be made.  

Humor was definitely the main focus in this chapter, and while the contents might've been 'serious', the portrayal hardly was.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 24, 2010)

Azhra said:


> Ah, why so serious... obvious reference had to be made.
> 
> Humor was definitely the main focus in this chapter, and while the contents might've been 'serious', the portrayal hardly was.


Well, depends on your definition of the word serious I guess. If people act naturally, and if there are no funny characters like George in Seinfeld making the situation funny by virtue of their character or what they say, then I think that might be enough to constitute serious humor.

Compare that to for instance One Piece and the Simpsons (not that they're the same) where characters act so stupid it breaks suspension of disbelief, than that's not serious humor. Which I think might be my definition, serious humor is humor which doesn't break suspension of disbelief. And this chapter didn't do that, the situation was realistic.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone lurking here wants this to be manga of the month? plot is pretty interesting right now with their last chance for a hit manga and stuff.

its nominated right now but not doing too well.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 28, 2010)

I personally never care much about the manga of the month, most of the threads in those are character popularity polls or what not, one general discussion thread is more then enough for me most of the time


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah between all those 3, Bakuman seems the most plausible manga to have its own section this month.
I just want to read the next chapter >.<"


----------



## yo586 (Apr 28, 2010)

So how would you all feel if the manga they end up making is very similar to Bakuman itself?  It would be kinda funny if that was the great idea Shujin had after following around the editors.


----------



## Blinky (May 4, 2010)

I can't believe Bakuman didn't get manga of the month .


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I can't believe Bakuman didn't get manga of the month .


I can, they rarely ever do a good manga for "manga of the month."


----------



## Inugami (May 4, 2010)

I'm actually not surprised it didn't won , latest arcs are only decent.


----------



## Blinky (May 4, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I'm actually not surprised it didn't won , latest arcs are only decent.



I'm getting a bit annoyed at the constant failure myself.. 

Still good though .


----------



## Zabuza (May 5, 2010)

yo586 said:


> So how would you all feel if the manga they end up making is very similar to Bakuman itself?  It would be kinda funny if that was the great idea Shujin had after following around the editors.



A manga that talks about mangakas that made a manga that talks about other mangakas that make mangas... and so on.

No that would lead to an infinite circle of doom so I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 5, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> A manga that talks about mangakas that made a manga that talks about other mangakas that make mangas... and so on.
> 
> No that would lead to an infinite circle of doom so I hope it doesn't happen.



Not to mention that you didn't even touch on the whole anime aspect!


----------



## akoftroy (May 6, 2010)

Simple spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The team's "can't miss" manga is called Perfect Crime Club and basically centers around kids pulling off innocent pranks without getting caught. To demonstrate, Saiko and Shujin sneak around and replace Miyoshi B-day gift to Azuki with something they prepared. The two have to sneak passed a sleeping Miyoshi and almost die when one of their cellphones goes off...


----------



## Blinky (May 6, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Simple spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's their "amazing" manga idea ? yeesh .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 6, 2010)

Money and Intelligence has been my favorite manga so far in the entire series. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This one looks more like a gag manga thats going to end up being really serious as they end up 'pranking' someone they really shouldn't have and it leads to some pretty serious stuff. I think it has potential to get really good. Not their best sounding idea but I want to see how the authors play with it.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 7, 2010)

Full translation out @ MH Scanslation should be out in hours.


----------



## Blinky (May 7, 2010)

That's good . Wonder if this one will stick ?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 7, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> That's good . Wonder if this one will stick ?



if it doesn't they are up shit creek without a paddle and their canoe is sinking.

Though I would like to see how they deal with something like that I want them to succeed.


----------



## Blinky (May 7, 2010)

They're failing too much lately so I hope it works out


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 8, 2010)

chapters out at manga stream

Chapter is out!


----------



## Rokudaime (May 8, 2010)

I really like this chapter... After all, I really found myself eagerly want to see what is Miyoshi reaction would be in the end of chapter and I didn't disappointed.  The suspense really got me.


----------



## Random Member (May 8, 2010)

I honestly was wondering if their little prank was a good idea. I figured they could be taking the prank thing a little too far but they turned out to have a good plan as they even got to deliver Kaya's gift to Miho as well. Saiko's gift was a nice pleasant surprise.


----------



## Blinky (May 8, 2010)

OK it's a better idea than I originally thought...


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2010)

Lol @ Kaya scratching her ass and Shuujin calling the behavior cute.

Great chapter, can't help but wanting to read the series myself.  This should have won MOTM!


----------



## kazuri (May 8, 2010)

I really liked this chapter.

Their idea has a lot of potential. As long as they can come up with clever crimes, and even cleverer ways of pulling off those crimes, it will be very interesting.


----------



## Lucius (May 8, 2010)

it really picked up with his chapter. i like their idea about the perfect crime a lot. looking forward to see more of their "crimes".

if only this won MOTM. could have opened a thread with our ideas for perfect crimes.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 8, 2010)

In the beginning of the chapter I was a bit negative toward the idea..with the whole pencil case and such, but after pulling the gift switch thing I think it would be a pretty funny idea


----------



## Blinky (May 8, 2010)

Lucius said:


> it really picked up with his chapter. i like their idea about the perfect crime a lot. looking forward to see more of their "crimes".
> 
> if only this won MOTM. could have opened a thread with our ideas for perfect crimes.



There's always next month .


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2010)

Oooh! This chapter is Good! I got the same reaction as the rest of you! I was a bit sceptic at first (pencil case? meeeeh), but it got more and more interesting. And it has potential to be really funny with the unexpected side occurrences, like how the two came across that confession. Seen from the eyes of a grade-schooler, it should be even funnier! You can just imagine the kids sneaking around while the adults are discussing "serious" matters and overall making a fool of themselves.


----------



## perman07 (May 8, 2010)

This is a good idea. Given the fact that people thought it was a bad idea from the spoilers, it just goes to show that the implementation of an idea is very important. I tried luring someone to see Death Note by explaining the premise, he thought the premise sounded stupid, yet I believe he would have liked the show itself.


----------



## kazuri (May 8, 2010)

> Given the fact that people thought it was a bad idea from the spoilers



What do you expect? People have no imagination at all. The pencil case idea was an idea the character came up with ON THE SPOT, JUST to explain the concept to someone else. People are just too dumb to realize this type of thing..

ESPECIALLY considering how clever the people who read this should know the author is. Most of them have read deathnote, but still somehow forget how clever he can be.. its sad really.

Theres a reason there are so many shows that deal with how people commited clever crimes, but that goes over their heads too..




People are just dumb =\


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2010)

Chapter was awesome.

Last three pages were the best.


----------



## Zabuza (May 8, 2010)

The Perfect Crime Club sounds really awesome.
I can't wait to see more about this manga >.<


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 8, 2010)

they really knocked it out of the park with this idea, I can't wait to see how it does in Jump. I really want them to just spank Iwase.

Kaya was hilarious, more serious humor in this chapter and its almost like the authors are saying thats right we kick ass see how easy this is for us.


----------



## Felix (May 8, 2010)

The manga idea sounds good but...
I fear how much the editor's will like the idea.

Then again it's their last shot, plot says they will make it


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 8, 2010)

Felix said:


> The manga idea sounds good but...
> I fear how much the editor's will like the idea.
> 
> Then again it's their last shot, plot says they will make it



well apparently its the best name Shujin has ever written, and Saiko is actually excited about this one.

You know it'll turn out great


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 8, 2010)

perman07 said:


> This is a good idea. Given the fact that people thought it was a bad idea from the spoilers, it just goes to show that the implementation of an idea is very important. *I tried luring someone to see Death Note by explaining the premise, he thought the premise sounded stupid, yet I believe he would have liked the show itself.*


That's funny because I thought the premise for Death Note was interesting so I read it and it turned out to be really horrible and not worth reading. I'm guessing if the guy read it he would probably have felt the same way I did: that it was crap that wasn't worth reading.


----------



## Xnr (May 8, 2010)

^^^
Or you were not able to appreciate it and I won't mention the reasons .

Anyway the chapter was nice. I thought they would try to make Kaya look stupid and have some very silly gift but they didn't. Which was a shame .

Hopefully they'll be accepted by the magazine by the end of next chapter. I wonder how deep the authors are going to go into the development of Ashirogi Muto as mangakas. I mean they could end it quite soon after The Perfect Crime Club gets published and is successful. All that is left is for it to get an anime offer and Mashiro's girl to play the main part. And of course for them to marry. 

I would say this manga might be a bit over Death Note's chapter count, but not by much.


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2010)

chapter was good. i like the new idea of the manga it is interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2010)

I loved this chapter. A Perfect Crime Manga sounds appealing. It's not main stream and can appeal to a wider audience base. And I loved how they played it out in real life with the present swap. It was rather cute.


----------



## perman07 (May 8, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> That's funny because I thought the premise for Death Note was interesting so I read it and it turned out to be really horrible and not worth reading. I'm guessing if the guy read it he would probably have felt the same way I did: that it was crap that wasn't worth reading.


The guy didn't want to watch it because he's skeptical about anime. There's an adaptation process before you get used to Japanese shit, a lot of people probably have prejudices about anime and manga being childish and weird.


----------



## Muk (May 8, 2010)

loved the chapter it was hilarious and cute at the same time


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 8, 2010)

The "perfect crime club" seems more like a "trolling and pranks club", and honestly sounds like a really great idea.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 8, 2010)

I want to read the perfect crime club 
i'm hoping for a spin off


----------



## Tyrannos (May 8, 2010)

This chapter was the best chapter ever!   

It was funny that Kaya was the butt of the joke.  Their manga switch, them switching out her gift, all while she's snoring and her scratching her ass.   Then her reaction in the end!  It was priceless!  


For a moment there, with their evil grins, I honestly thought they were going to "perfect crime" Miura and the Jump staff.   

Perhaps they might, give them a false name, and then switch it before the meeting?  The reaction on Hattori and Miura would be golden!


But at the end, with them questioning the title.  I got a feeling they will have to rename it.   Perhaps this is where term "Bakuman" comes in?


----------



## Inugami (May 8, 2010)

Lately Bakuman main characters just become more and more boring (imo) in the other hand the side characters fucking rules!

best part of the chapter was Shizuka, the premise of the manga sounds just average nothing special .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 8, 2010)

Thought this chapter was truly great


----------



## Rokudaime (May 8, 2010)

Their official name for their manga should be "Troll Club" or "Trolling"


----------



## hehey (May 8, 2010)

this looks lame as hell, especially when he mentioned that the main character would meet others like him and form a secret society... of pranks?, the hell is this, then a secret organization goes after them.

il have to see how this turns out...


----------



## Rokudaime (May 8, 2010)

I don't know but it can be something like "Catch me if you" in the end...


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out what significance the name Bakuman will serve.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (May 8, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what significance the name Bakuman will serve.



I'm pretty sure the title "bakuman" is supposed to be some kind of play on the japanese words for gambling and manga. In that sense if the past chapters about risking their future in jump has shown us anything it's that the main characters are two of the biggest gamblers in the manga industry in their universe.


----------



## kazuri (May 9, 2010)

> of pranks



Yea, because clever schemes and tricks can ONLY be applied to pranks.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 9, 2010)

kijogigo said:


> I'm pretty sure the title "bakuman" is supposed to be some kind of play on the japanese words for gambling and manga. In that sense if the past chapters about risking their future in jump has shown us anything it's that the main characters are two of the biggest gamblers in the manga industry in their universe.


From what I understand, it's an "explosion" or "burst" of manga. Baku(hatsu) + manga.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (May 9, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> From what I understand, it's an "explosion" or "burst" of manga. Baku(hatsu) + manga.



I've read a bunch of different speculations about it, and there's one that says the "baku" comes from "bakuchi" which means gambling. Somewhere in the beginning of the manga they mentioned how trying to get into the manga industry was itself a gamble, so I thought this one made the most sense, unless there's a definitive kanji given that proves otherwise.


----------



## perman07 (May 9, 2010)

hehey said:


> this looks lame as hell, especially when he mentioned that the main character would meet others like him and form a secret society... of pranks?, the hell is this, then a secret organization goes after them.
> 
> il have to see how this turns out...


It may be lame at the start, but they can take the premise and make some decent plot out of it. And not every story has to be an epic story where life and death are the stakes, Bakuman is a fine example of just that.


----------



## Litho (May 9, 2010)

perman07 said:


> It may be lame at the start, but they can take the premise and make some decent plot out of it. And not every story has to be an epic story where life and death are the stakes, Bakuman is a fine example of just that.



Yes, that PLUS, people are paying just a tad too much attention to it anyway. I don't mean to undermine the importance of their projects, cause I realise what effects it has on the manga, but don't forget that the manga they're making isn't the manga we're going to be reading.


----------



## Totalus (May 9, 2010)

I started this a few weeks ago when my friend brought May's Shonen Jump. I read Bakuman out of boredom and liked it. I believe it was chapter 2? Oh well, now I'm caught up and I now have a third manga I gotta read every week. >.<


----------



## abcd (May 13, 2010)

no spoilers yet


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 13, 2010)

I remember when people were disappointed with this manga (because it wasn't like Death Note) when it first came out. 

LOL @ them.


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2010)

Well it will never make an impact as Death Note did. But it's still very enjoyable to read.


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2010)

its a different genre all together


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 13, 2010)

abcd said:


> no spoilers yet


*BZZZT* WRONG! Spoilers have been out since yesterday @ Mangahelpers. It's just not a particularly interesting chapter since they are still "in transition."


----------



## perman07 (May 13, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> *BZZZT* WRONG! Spoilers have been out since yesterday @ Mangahelpers. It's just not a particularly interesting chapter since they are still "in transition."


Oh please, spoilers are never interesting, why do you think they call them spoilers? In case you didn't know, it's because they _spoil_.

Not saying I don't view them, sometimes I can't help myself, but I always kind of regret it.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 13, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Oh please, spoilers are never interesting, why do you think they call them spoilers? In case you didn't know, it's because they _spoil_.
> 
> Not saying I don't view them, sometimes I can't help myself, but I always kind of regret it.


No, spoilers are usually interesting and it's because you are getting _spoiled_ that it is enjoyable. Getting spoiled like this is great and I enjoy it without regret. 

[tangent] The only thing people should regret out of all of this is not supporting the mangaka's of the manga that they enjoyed reading.[/tangent]


----------



## Austeria (May 13, 2010)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> I remember when people were disappointed with this manga (because it wasn't like Death Note) when it first came out.
> 
> LOL @ them.


I still like Death Note better. I never really expected Bakuman to be like Death Note but it seems to me as if the talents of Ohba and Obata themselves are more suited for psychological or mystery series rather than slice-of-life comedy like Bakuman. How ironic. 

Bakuman is just a whole different genre though and it can be quite enjoyable when it's not boring because of lameass editors or main characters. Bakuman has a lot of interesting characters and I feel like that's its forte. IMO it needs either less focus on the main characters or more interesting main characters as Shuujin and Saiko feel stale to me in contrast with the eccentric supporting characters.


----------



## akoftroy (May 13, 2010)

Small Spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Yamahisa, how did Shizuka-kun come up with such a cheerful female character?!"
"Can't tell you. Industry secret."


----------



## Saiko (May 14, 2010)

Bakuman is out on OM

Download Link


----------



## Random Member (May 14, 2010)

Well, the main character of Ashirogi's manga being so serious and confident over such petty stuff did get a chuckle out of me.

Looking forward to seeing the results of the meeting.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2010)

The girl they want to introduce in their manga looks exactly like Azuki but with different hair.

Still, it's good that Miura's growing as an editor. Hopefully, he'll start making cleaner calls in the future.


----------



## John Connor (May 14, 2010)

I want to read the manga they create....


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2010)

So now that Shizuka pimp girls his manga is getting better xD.


----------



## Litho (May 14, 2010)

Exciting chapter


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 14, 2010)

In b4 "This is terrible"


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2010)

exciting chapter


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2010)

Vino said:


> In b4 "This is terrible"



Why? this was one of the best Bakuman chapter in months!

btw I Luv this new Miura! a guy that doesn't do nothing!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Why? this was one of the best Bakuman chapter in months!
> 
> btw I Luv this new Miura! a guy that doesn't do nothing!



I'm talking about the editor's opinion in the next chapter.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 14, 2010)

I thought this was a good transition chapter, next weeks should be the good one with all the reaction to their new manga. Especially since no one but Miura and that other guy have seen their work to date.


----------



## Lucius (May 14, 2010)

thought it was a letdown from last weeks chapter. they chose a very cool art style. but the "prank" didn't realy resonate with me. imo the setup for the prank is more interesting then the prank itself. i also thought it was a bit rushed how they formed up the club in the first chapter. maybe its my lack of imagination.

i did like how they formed up a new community instead of joining an existing one though. i feared that when reading the last chapter. his partner started doing the pranks after observing him and probably thought it was a cool way to waste time too. i also liked how they want to set up chapter 2 to get the thired member.

next weeks chapter should be very interesting.


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2010)

Adding boobs in shonen always work. 

Death Note.


----------



## Zabuza (May 14, 2010)

It was an amazing chapter!
FFS why do I have to wait another week to see the outcome of the meeting >.<


----------



## Rokudaime (May 14, 2010)

Their new work really me the vibe of Death Note.

It is just matter of time to show "We just pick the potato chips and..eat it..and trolling begin"


----------



## typhoon72 (May 14, 2010)

Great chapter, as usual.


----------



## Wilham (May 14, 2010)

Great chapter. I am really like this Perfect Crime Club idea. Its something I could see myself liking alot. +Natural got an anime fast. I am curious to see if it gains more popularity than Crow and what Eiji will do then. Looking forward to seeing how the meeting plays out.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 14, 2010)

If this was the real world, I would say that Natural's Anime would be a short one, like 13 Episodes, since it wasn't out long.   Which is sort of medocre for a long-term series.

Anyhow, good chapter.   I liked that we got to actually see in it.  And they used their Death Note artwork with the protagonist looking a bit like Light (well his hair at least).   Not to mention the reactions they got.   Betting next chapter the editorial staff will be in shock at the awesomeness that this manga is to be.

But the way the title was regarded as Tenative, I got a feeling its going to get a different name.  Most likely a suggesting by the Chief himself.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 14, 2010)

I think the Natural+ would be a anime like the original FMA anime, taking in some setting, characters and terms and just create a original storyline for it.

I think this thing will totally Ashirogi now came up with will be totally popular from the get-go


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 14, 2010)

Awesome, it's good to see their manga. Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2010)

Considering the detail going into this manga it will have to stick .


----------



## datchapin (May 14, 2010)

I wanna read Perfect Crime Club already.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2010)

I should have figured Natural would be turned into an anime. And the Kanzen Hanzai club manga looks promising. I'm glad they showed quite a few illustrated panels this chapter. However, I can't help shake off this feeling of impending doom looming. There was just so much optimism flowing from the editor that it almost seems like something horrible is going to happen.

I think that Kanzen Hanzai Club will get serialized (85% likely), but there's bound to be some type of drama next chapter.


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2010)

Eiji will get it kicked outta jump


----------



## Austeria (May 14, 2010)

I'm genuinely interested in Perfect Crime Club. I really wish I could read it lol. 

But I am still waiting for my Hiramaru and Fukuda.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 14, 2010)

Yea I get that feeling too, the amount of happiness definitely foreshadows some shit going down next chapter. Unless the author is purposely letting it seem that way only to troll us by having next chapter be just as happy. Or maybe the ominous thing that happens will be some insignificant thing that he will draw really seriously thus giving us, wait for it........ Serious Humour 



BlinkyEC said:


> Eiji will get it kicked outta jump



Lmao!


----------



## Platinum (May 14, 2010)

Things are definitely heating up.


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2010)

good chapter i like their new idea it sounds like it would be interesting


----------



## J.J. FeKl (May 14, 2010)

Anyone else notice a parallel between "Perfect Crime Club" and "Bakuman"?  Many people were expecting something dark and/or epic on the scale of Death Note when Bakuman first came out, but instead we got two junior-high kids drawing manga.  Miura's boss (and the reader, for a while) was expecting them to make something dark and edgy like KTM or Trap, but what they actually delivered was a Manga about kids planning and carrying out pranks.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 14, 2010)

J.J. FeKl said:


> Anyone else notice a parallel between "Perfect Crime Club" and "Bakuman"?  Many people were expecting something dark and/or epic on the scale of Death Note when Bakuman first came out, but instead we got two junior-high kids drawing manga.  Miura's boss (and the reader, for a while) was expecting them to make something dark and edgy like KTM or Trap, but what they actually delivered was a Manga about kids planning and carrying out pranks.


Indeed. The chapter where Ashirogi tails Hattori and uses that as inspiration is like another nod to Bakuman and their manga creations. This whole manga is like playing off Ohba and Obata's life story about author and artist working together to make this manga, which is about another author and artist working together to make manga, blah, blah, blah. 

I think Perfect Crime Club will succeed. Displaying the panels and a heroine that could easily be voiced by Azuki tells that much so.


----------



## abcd (May 17, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Indeed. The chapter where Ashirogi tails Hattori and uses that as inspiration is like another nod to Bakuman and their manga creations. This whole manga is like playing off Ohba and Obata's life story about author and artist working together to make this manga, which is about another author and artist working together to make manga, blah, blah, blah.
> *
> I think Perfect Crime Club will succeed. Displaying the panels and a heroine that could easily be voiced by Azuki tells that much so.*



I thought that was obvious... The important part is how they get their anime and how they go with their story and make it better than natural and crow.....

I think we still have a long way to go


----------



## Blinky (May 17, 2010)

Death Note was only a little over 100 chapters.. Wonder if Bakuman will be much longer .


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2010)

they still need to have an anime, go to conventions and to America! If they ever get american fans that is xP


----------



## Chibibaki (May 17, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Yea I get that feeling too, the amount of happiness definitely foreshadows some shit going down next chapter. Unless the author is purposely letting it seem that way only to troll us by having next chapter be just as happy. Or maybe the ominous thing that happens will be some insignificant thing that he will draw really seriously thus giving us, wait for it........ Serious Humour
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao!



They need a break after their recent string of setbacks.


----------



## Litho (May 17, 2010)

Chibibaki said:


> They need a break after their recent string of setbacks.



Don't we all?

Well if they WOULD fail again, then maybe their next manga will be even MORE awesome!!


----------



## abcd (May 20, 2010)

whoa this was awesome


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2010)

Next chapter should be out soon eh ?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 20, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Next chapter should be out soon eh ?


The trans is out @ MH...

*Spoiler*: __ 



THEY LOSE!


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2010)

Link please ?


----------



## Gabe (May 20, 2010)

the spoilers are not at MH yet


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2010)

Oh so I got bullshited. 

sigh...


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2010)

Chapter's on managstream


----------



## akoftroy (May 20, 2010)

I will say the chapter ends with...

*Spoiler*: __ 



...the editor in chief saying something like "it's no good." But I'm guessing it's "it's no good that these guys aren't in Jump right now!" or something...


----------



## Gabe (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so the editor did not think their new manga could beat crow and natural. that sucks wonder what they will do next.


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



offs failure again ?


----------



## slapdoll (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUU


----------



## hehey (May 20, 2010)

This is a load off bullcrap!!! Editor and chie must be trpping, unless this is a trick, which it probably is.


----------



## Flame Killa (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm thinking that he doesn't mean no good in the way I think.. or at least I hope not.. I'm getting tired of them failing over and over again...


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2010)

It's just a tease, editor always says stuff like that.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty clear they'll succeed with this one.


----------



## Random Member (May 21, 2010)

Not sure what to believe


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 21, 2010)

Argh!! Stop toying with my emotions


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2010)

That editor that said "Of course it'll lose" is a douchebag.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 21, 2010)

Next chapter:

Editor : It's no good..I just can't shake the feeling that this will trump Crow and Natural so badly...


----------



## Suigetsu (May 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## blackness (May 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~*


----------



## Moon (May 21, 2010)

I'm bored of their doubt, angst, and failure 

The logic in letting what would be "just" the #3 series in Jump walk off to a rival really should get the editor-in-chief fired. And the cliff hanger possibly turning into a "It's no good...but I'll give it a shot" would be plain annoying. Something *new* needs to happen.


----------



## Undertaker (May 21, 2010)

It`s no good because.... it lacks haaatreeed! 

Ashirogi: FUUUUUUUUUUUUU! 

Well, if it`s no good Miura will shot himself. Feels good


----------



## Zorokiller (May 21, 2010)

There are too many panels shown and too many reactions shots and such for it to fail now, it all build up to it getting serialized, it will happen.


----------



## Zabuza (May 21, 2010)

What the FFFFFFFF

I'm really mad after reading this chapter


----------



## Kirito (May 21, 2010)

Editor-in-Chief, I am disappoint


----------



## Zabuza (May 21, 2010)

Those two guys are never lucky.


----------



## Felix (May 21, 2010)

What a giant cock block


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2010)

"It's no good... The Name of the Manga.. If they change it , they can start serialization"


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 21, 2010)

*FUCK YOU EDITOR IN CHIEF*


----------



## Punpun (May 21, 2010)

Those editors are dumb. 

Come on, why would they care about something as silly as one of their manga beating another one of them.


----------



## Inugami (May 21, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Those editors are dumb.
> 
> Come on, why would they care about something as silly as one of their manga beating another one of them.



Wasn't that Ashirogi Mutou conditions? blame them.


----------



## Blinky (May 21, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Wasn't that Ashirogi Mutou conditions? blame them.



... True but still.... 

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Punpun (May 21, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Wasn't that Ashirogi Mutou conditions? blame them.



Hrmm no. The autors can have whatever thought while making a manga. But when the editors have a seemingly hit on their hands, not serializing it would be retard.

Businees is business, they shouldn't care about silly things like this, just gaining the more money possible with hit. 

SO, I will just blame the autors for a useless chapters. :33


----------



## Kirito (May 21, 2010)

Who cares about the conditions, when it comes to making money nothing else matters

who needs rules, terms and conditions when you can go out there and hog all the bills

stupid jump


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2010)

I think some of those editors are just massively butthurt.

"Of course it'll lose!" <---Man, fuck that guy.


----------



## Inugami (May 21, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Hrmm no. The autors can have whatever thought while making a manga. But when the editors have a seemingly hit on their hands, not serializing it would be retard.
> 
> Businees is business, they shouldn't care about silly things like this, just gaining the more money possible with hit.
> 
> SO, I will just blame the autors for a useless chapters. :33



Huu they really put that condition, so whats the point of the dramatic scene to make editor in chief to let them quit Tanto and some chapters they just forget about that promise and serialize the manga just because is enough good but still not in the level of Natural and Crow? 

I know it doesn't make sense but a bunch of things doesn't make sense in Bakuman from the beginning.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tyrannos (May 21, 2010)

I agree, it is disappointing.  But I honestly think the Editor-in-Chief is doing it to help Saiko and Shujin, by pushing their limits further.

So I think that next chapter, the Chief is going to give somekind of dispensation to the agreement, since they technically should've gotten gotten serialized.  Meaning they will still be contracted with Shueisha, but they have to come up with something even better than the Perfect Crime Club at the next serialization meeting.

That or they get the boot and go to another manga.  



BTW, Mashiro in the Santa outfit.  

And nice touch with the Memory Stick.  For a while I thought that Azuki was going to give Mashiro something more "special" in the means of pictures - the adult kind.


----------



## Litho (May 21, 2010)

It was a good chapter, once again. Mashiro is hilarious.


----------



## abcd (May 21, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Hrmm no. The autors can have whatever thought while making a manga. But when the editors have a seemingly hit on their hands, not serializing it would be retard.
> 
> Businees is business, they shouldn't care about silly things like this, just gaining the more money possible with hit.
> 
> SO, I will just blame the autors for a useless chapters. :33





jasper222 said:


> Who cares about the conditions, when it comes to making money nothing else matters
> 
> who needs rules, terms and conditions when you can go out there and hog all the bills
> 
> stupid jump



well the other authors should  not start doing similar stuff right ?


----------



## Punpun (May 21, 2010)

Excuse me ?


----------



## Inugami (May 21, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> And nice touch with the Memory Stick.  For a while I thought that Azuki was going to give Mashiro something more "special" in the means of pictures - the adult kind.


Yes, I remember some chapter when she talked about giving him some bikini photo's or something like that , it would be more fun if was that.


----------



## blackbird (May 21, 2010)

"No... I know it can beat them!" - it's cheesy but anything goes at this point, I guess.

On another note, who the hell would hide a spoon(?!) inside a cake? 

lulz at Wham! copyrights.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 21, 2010)

Mashiro bringing in the KFC was priceless.

Editor-in-Chief is boss, but he's acting like a douche. They gotta make it, even if he changes the conditions of the agreement. Too much buildup and we've seen like 5 failures in a row.


----------



## Inugami (May 21, 2010)

I have the feeling the troll club wasn't going to be their definite manga , Trap got a more awesome buildup .


----------



## Tyrannos (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, him saying Trap was better, really said something.

I rather liked this plot of the Perfect Crime Club.  It is going to be interesting what kind of plot Ohba and Obata can make for the duo thats more interesting than this.



Another thing.   They said the serializations are in August, October, and December.  So if they don't get in, that means Saiko and Shujin got 9 months to come up with something.


----------



## Zissou (May 21, 2010)

I agree, the plot was rather intriguing.  

About the serialization dates, wasn't one of the conditions that if they don't get in they won't write for Jump anymore?


----------



## Blinky (May 21, 2010)

Zissou said:


> I agree, the plot was rather intriguing.
> 
> About the serialization dates, wasn't one of the conditions that if they don't get in they won't write for Jump anymore?



Yeah it was .


----------



## Rice Ball (May 21, 2010)

Get prepped for some sort of twist 
As a manga, it didn't seem like a show stealer, more like a stable rank 5 to 8.


----------



## SasuOna (May 21, 2010)

So many failures by AM
If I failed that many times at my dream I would just pack it up and start working as an assistant.
EIC is right though, you cant trust young up start's who cause your company to start losing money.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 21, 2010)

Zissou said:


> About the serialization dates, wasn't one of the conditions that if they don't get in they won't write for Jump anymore?



Indeed.  But like I said in my other post, I suspect in the next chapter that the Editor-in-Chief is going to let them slide and give them one more chance, since they technically did come up with something very worthy of getting serialized.  

And if you think about it, I doubt they would let a manga write about working for Shonen Jump and then become sucessful in another magazine.   Which means something miraculous could very well happen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2010)

"No Good", well, I'm not surprised the vote went down like that. When the serialization meeting turned int whether or not they can beat Crow and Natural, it was a given the voting would be fierce.

Now, if it's a true "No" then they have to leave Jump. I sure hope there's no BS loop hole or weird wording where they get another chance of some kind.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2010)

was i the only one thinking death note when the idea of perfect crime club came around, ie how killing people with the death note is like a perfect crime

but i agree yes you need to mix up wins and losses for the main characters, but when a character starts losing so many times in a row, it gets a bit much


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 22, 2010)

Saiko said:


> "It's no good... The Name of the Manga.. If they change it , they can start serialization"



 This.

Lol Editor-In-Chief is trolling hard. Why would he say "It's no good" if what he meant was that it can't beat Natural? Especially when they all agreed earlier that it is indeed very good...


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (May 22, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> This.
> 
> Lol Editor-In-Chief is trolling hard. Why would he say "It's no good" if what he meant was that it can't beat Natural? Especially when they all agreed earlier that it is indeed very good...



True!

We have to be getting trolled hardcore this chapter. We all know the title was temporary and was the only thing Ashirogi wasn't certain about. They might not be able to use the title or the catch phrase anymore. "Perfect Crime" is a bit over the top when you are aiming it for kids. They might dumb it down to the Perfect Tricksters and change the catch phrase into something similar.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 22, 2010)

Next chapter the chief is going to continue in on his "No" with something else and eventually say "Yes".


----------



## Zissou (May 22, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Indeed.  But like I said in my other post, I suspect in the next chapter that the Editor-in-Chief is going to let them slide and give them one more chance, since they technically did come up with something very worthy of getting serialized.
> 
> And if you think about it, I doubt they would let a manga write about working for Shonen Jump and then become sucessful in another magazine.   Which means something miraculous could very well happen.



Yeah ok, I missed your previous post. 
Still, in my very own most humble opinion I think that a miracle-type of conclusion to this would be, well, a let down. Not that it's not probable, I simply think it's actually make or break this time. Imagine that they somehow manage to get serialized despite the fact that they lost the majority vote. They would find themselves indebted to the Editor-in-Chief, the feeling of inferiority towards Natural and Crow as well as the Editor-in-Chief himself losing credibility. 
Sure it might happen, and most likely will, but I think that would be a step in the wrong direction storywise. Especially taking the whole 'gambler'-factor into the equation. 
If they don't make it they simply weren't good enough in the eyes of the people in charge. Unfortunately for Ashirogi Muto that's what matter. No matter how "wrong" that might be, it feels more in line with the manga so far, at least to me. All things considered, I wouldn't mind if they wrote for another magazine.

I hope that they either get serialized because the staff actually believe that PCC is going to overtake both Crow and +Natural or that they get the hell out of Jump.


----------



## Platinum (May 22, 2010)

It's going to get serialized. This is just a fake cliffhanger.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 22, 2010)

If I were them i would just go "fuck you shonen troll"

and go work for a other magazine


----------



## Angoobo (May 22, 2010)

They are going to be serialized, and their manga will beat Crows but not Natural( or some new manga made by Eiji).


----------



## Goobtachi (May 22, 2010)

The chief will probably say, but i wanna say yes since i want to keep them in jump...

I think they shouldn't do another:''find another idea for a manga'' arc, would be so boring...we need to see new stuff about mangas and anime...


----------



## Lupin (May 23, 2010)

Can't wait for the next chapter. The chief will probably continue the sentence in the next chapter.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 23, 2010)

Saiko's determination in the last page just totally shows they will succeed, this will get serialized, but probably under another name


----------



## Litho (May 24, 2010)

"No..."
editors: WHAAAAA?
"This name 'perfect crime club', it's no good. We'll change it"
editors and readers: ohahahahahaha oh you silly chief. That was exciting!


----------



## PerfectFlaw (May 24, 2010)

*Assistant pimp Chief:* Ch, Chief... Do you think Perfect Crime Club can beat Crow and +Natural...? Your vote will be the deciding vote...

*Editor-in-Chief:* No... *Dramatic pause* It can beat every manga in Jump.


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2010)

PerfectFlaw said:


> *Assistant pimp Chief:* Ch, Chief... Do you think Perfect Crime Club can beat Crow and +Natural...? Your vote will be the deciding vote...
> 
> *Editor-in-Chief:* No... *Dramatic pause* It can beat every manga in Jump.



I can see that happening. :ho


----------



## Litho (May 24, 2010)

Bakuman is very fun and all but I hope Ohba and Obata's next work is something 'dark' again  For now I'm really enjoying this!


----------



## Rokudaime (May 24, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Bakuman is very fun and all but I hope Ohba and Obata's next work is something 'dark' again  For now I'm really enjoying this!



Ohba and Obata next work should be " Perfect Crime Club".

The best moment that we,reader would experience is the moment when the main character and his team are taking the potato chips and eat it while witnessing how their plan went on.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> "No..."
> editors: WHAAAAA?
> "This name 'perfect crime club', it's no good. We'll change it"
> editors and readers: ohahahahahaha oh you silly chief. That was exciting!





PerfectFlaw said:


> *Assistant pimp Chief:* Ch, Chief... Do you think Perfect Crime Club can beat Crow and +Natural...? Your vote will be the deciding vote...
> 
> *Editor-in-Chief:* No... *Dramatic pause* It can beat every manga in Jump.



You know, I actually could either one of those happening.   It would really throw us for a loop!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 26, 2010)

So according to spoilerz from ohana:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> In this week's very detailed spoiler, serialization was decided. -_-


----------



## Junas (May 26, 2010)

PerfectFlaw said:


> *Assistant pimp Chief:* Ch, Chief... Do you think Perfect Crime Club can beat Crow and +Natural...? Your vote will be the deciding vote...
> 
> *Editor-in-Chief:* No... *Dramatic pause* It can beat every manga in Jump.



You devil, Editor-in-Chief. You.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 26, 2010)

argh, I want this chapter now!


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> So according to spoilerz from ohana:



What an informative spoiler.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 27, 2010)

Damnit, I need this chapter, NOW!

Useless spoiler is useless, I could have made the same spoiler message like that


----------



## Saiko (May 27, 2010)

> "It's no good... The Name of the Manga.. If they change it , they can start serialization"



This my Friends..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2010)

Ohana, you stupid bitch! Stop glittering up your nails and type something coherent!


----------



## akoftroy (May 27, 2010)

Sweet!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The "no" vote editors all change their vote until it's 6-1 for serialization. Ashirogi gets the call and celebrates by eating the cake with their bare hands. The big shock is that Miura and Hattori have switched places and Ashirogi is both appreciative of Miura and happy to have Hattori back. Chap ends with Hattori feeling depressed about the situation for some reason.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So wait Hattori is their editor again ?


----------



## Lupin (May 28, 2010)

It'll be more interesting with a different editor imo . But Hattori's pretty good too. I don't mind.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see Iwase's reaction to the switch


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm happy Hattori is their editor again but I wonder why he's so down ?


----------



## Random Member (May 28, 2010)

I'll lol if Iwase starts hitting on Miura.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 28, 2010)

Good luck, Iwase. You will need it.


----------



## Kirito (May 28, 2010)

We'll see Iwase having gags in Natural now


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2010)

lol at the prospect of Iwase filling Natural with gags
"HAR HAR MOAR GAGS"


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 28, 2010)

Felix said:


> lol at the prospect of Iwase filling Natural with gags
> "HAR HAR MOAR GAGS"



So that's how they'll beat Natural


----------



## Rokudaime (May 28, 2010)

It would be a good twist/hilarious that Natural surpassing Crow and Perfect Club Crime with the help of gag add-on.

so, why is Hattori so down? Maybe because he is tsundere with Iwase and kinda sad that he won't meet her anymore?


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm thinking that +Natural is going to go down in the rankings now that Hattori and Iwase aren't working together anymore.

Which means that the Hattori/Ashirogi Muto combo is gonna shine! 

I don't see Crow losing anytime soon though.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 28, 2010)

Wow, what a cheap cop out ... this isn't good IMO.


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Wow, what a cheap cop out ... this isn't good IMO.



If it didn't get in I would have raged .


----------



## Kirito (May 28, 2010)

If Natural were to shine even more while Crow goes down ... 

What a plot twist.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 28, 2010)

But seriously, I don't think Miura is going to fail now.


----------



## perman07 (May 28, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Wow, what a cheap cop out ... this isn't good IMO.


A cop-out? The editors were completely right though, it would be ludicrous to shut out them just because they probably wouldn't do better than their best rookie.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 28, 2010)

A good chapter for once.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (May 28, 2010)

If Natural starts to drop I think Niizuma will drop it and lose interest before the readers do. Not sure how the editor-in-chief will react to that tho... his editor did promise Niizuma could end one he didn't like tho.


----------



## Undertaker (May 28, 2010)

Goddamit! What now? Has Hattori lost his mojo?


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2010)

glad they got Hattori back as their editor


----------



## Zabuza (May 28, 2010)

Hattori's love life will be daunting him.

That is all I have to say.
I think Miura would actually be the best editor for them right now, while Hattori will be always worried in leaving that dumb girl mad of jealousy.


----------



## Inugami (May 28, 2010)

LOL did Jump make the gag monster editor of two of the best series they have?

I feel like Hattori  in the end...not sure about what happened.



TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Wow, what a cheap cop out ... this isn't good IMO.


Yest it was a bad scene .


----------



## perman07 (May 28, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> LOL did Jump make the gag monster editor of two of the best series they have?
> 
> I feel like Hattori  in the end...not sure about what happened.


Hattori was only the editor of Natural, Crows has another editor (the real Crows is awesome btw, almost as awesome as Worst).


----------



## Inugami (May 28, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Hattori was only the editor of Natural, Crows has another editor (the real Crows is awesome btw, almost as awesome as Worst).



Yes I got confused with the switch picture.

Well I kind of Like more Crows than Worst,it has more action and better characters imo but again Worst has the awesome Guriko!.


----------



## perman07 (May 28, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Well I kind of Like more Crows than Worst,it has more action and better characters imo.


Hehe, matter of taste I guess. Besides Bouya, I think many of the Crows characters are pretty plain.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 28, 2010)

Was not expecting the Hattori and Miura switch. o.o

Was expecting the series to run. . . naturally.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> We'll see Iwase having gags in Natural now



And...it'll be the perfect blend of serious and humor!!!!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2010)

Yay! Hattori-san is back. 

What's wrong with switching back editors?  He obviously didn't feel comfortable with Iwase's advances.


----------



## Lucius (May 28, 2010)

^yeah he is. but why does him beeing so unsecure leave such a bad taste? >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2010)

Don't know why but I loved the celebratory cake eating scene 

The editor swap caught me off guard, but I should have seen it coming in light of his past dealings with Iwase.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see Iwase's reaction.   No more Hattori to hit on, instead she's got Miura now.  


But you know, I can't help but think of the Chief's comments.  I got the impression that Perfect Crime Club might end up be evolving a little bit later on, so it could beat Eiji.  Most likely add in some excitement and suspense.

And call me crazy, but did the Chief give that "according to plan" smirk on his face on Page 6?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 28, 2010)

You guys are seriously underestimating Muira. He's improved a lot in the time he's been Ashirogi's editor and he will undoubtedly carry over some of the lessons he learned from Hattori to Natural. It will probably be rough for him at first though, dealing with Iwase


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 28, 2010)

Gonna be funny if Miura gets Eiji's manga beaten by Muto.  It will be proven once and for all that Miura = shit and Hattori = god. He's such a loser.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2010)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Gonna be funny if Miura gets Eiji's manga beaten by Muto.  It will be proven once and for all that Miura = shit and Hattori = god. He's such a loser.



A loser that's now the editor of a smash hit series.

Yeah...whatta "loser".


----------



## Lucius (May 28, 2010)

Well if you look back at the development for PCC, it was all Hattori's doing. All Miura did was do as he was toled. His only improvement was admitting that he doesen't have what it takes and ask others for help.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

Cake eating scene was awesome.

But yeah i'm glad Hattori is their editor again.


----------



## Junas (May 28, 2010)

Can you imagine having to wait that long to hear the news whether you got serialized or not? I would go nuts after a test or two waiting to find out my score. The cake scene was awesome and full of lolz! I hope Hattori comes out of it okay. It's not like him to be down.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> If it didn't get in I would have raged .


I'm not saying they shouldn't have got in, just that the way it happened was a cop out.


perman07 said:


> A cop-out? The editors were completely right though, it would be ludicrous to shut out them just because they probably wouldn't do better than their best rookie.


No, they were completely wrong. Ashirogi Muto bet their careers on their own, they could have chosen not to, so it's their own fault if they get kicked out. Also most of the editors didn't even make their choice based on whether it could win or not just based on their personal feelings - which isn't right. If they really thought it was the readers responsibility to decide they could have chosen to have Ashirogi Muto do it as a one shot and compare it to +Natural and Crow before serializing it, but they decided to take the easy road and just serialize them by voting yes regardless of what they thought on it being better then Niizuma. That is a :



> ?Verb phrase
> 4. cop  out,
> a. to avoid one's responsibility, the fulfillment of a  promise, etc.; renege; back out (often fol. by on  or of): He  never copped out on a friend in need. You agreed to go, and you can't  cop out now.


----------



## kazuri (May 28, 2010)

> No, they were completely wrong. Ashirogi Muto bet their careers on their own, they could have chosen not to, so it's their own fault if they get kicked out. Also most of the editors didn't even make their choice based on whether it could win or not just based on their personal feelings - which isn't right. If they really thought it was the readers responsibility to decide they could have chosen to have Ashirogi Muto do it as a one shot and compare it to +Natural and Crow before serializing it, but they decided to take the easy road and just serialize them by voting yes regardless of what they thought on it being better then Niizuma. That is a cop out:



This would only make sense if the editors had wanted them to bet their careers in the first place. However, they did not, so they don't have to want them to win the bet fairly.

They did what they think is best for the magazine, which is right.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

I can understand why they switched editors but it's going to be odd seeing Miura working with Eiji.


----------



## Saiko (May 29, 2010)

So the only was Ashirogi can win against Eiji is when they have the Gagmonster in your Manga's making Gags ?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 30, 2010)

kazuri said:


> This would only make sense if the editors had wanted them to bet their careers in the first place. However, they did not, so they don't have to want them to win the bet fairly.



No that has nothing to do with it. Ashirogi made the the bet with Jump  so they must honor it. They acted wrongly and are not making their  choices based on whether Ashirogi could do better since they don't think  they can.



kazuri said:


> They did what they think is best for the magazine, which is right.


What is best for the magazine? For all they know it could be a complete flop! What was right would be for them to vote based on whether they Ashirogi could do better or not, they didn't, and as such they acted wrongly.


----------



## Akimichi Farley (May 30, 2010)

This manga is currently the one I anticipate the most week to week. 

Hiramaru is my favorite character. He is just awesome.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 30, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I'm not saying they shouldn't have got in, just that the way it happened was a cop out.
> No, they were completely wrong. Ashirogi Muto bet their careers on their own, they could have chosen not to, so it's their own fault if they get kicked out. Also most of the editors didn't even make their choice based on whether it could win or not just based on their personal feelings - which isn't right. If they really thought it was the readers responsibility to decide they could have chosen to have Ashirogi Muto do it as a one shot and compare it to +Natural and Crow before serializing it, but they decided to take the easy road and just serialize them by voting yes regardless of what they thought on it being better then Niizuma. That is a :



the score was originally 4-3, which is really close. it means that, taking the votes collectively, the editors think that ashirogi's chances of beating crow and natural is 43%. that's just too high a possibility of winning, and yet the price for not running PCC is losing a talented author forever. as an editor said, if the score's like 7-0 (or perhaps 6-1, 5-2), then it's another story altogether. but 4-3? it's too close a call; because of that, they just let the readers decide.


----------



## Akimichi Farley (May 31, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> the score was originally 4-3, which is really close. it means that, taking the votes collectively, the editors think that ashirogi's chances of beating crow and natural is 43%. that's just too high a possibility of winning, and yet the price for not running PCC is losing a talented author forever. as an editor said, if the score's like 7-0 (or perhaps 6-1, 5-2), then it's another story altogether. but 4-3? it's too close a call; because of that, they just let the readers decide.



Which is precisely the whole point in the first place. It's impossible to judge how well a manga series will do/get from just the few opening chapters. By letting PCC run the editors are stacking it up against far more objective odds than their mere individual impressions based on a couple of names. 

What they are doing is giving Ashirogi Muto a chance to back up what they staked their future in the magazine for with actual results. It is the right thing to do, the fair thing to do, and the exact opposite of a cop out in every sense of the word.


----------



## abcd (Jun 3, 2010)

no spoilers ??


----------



## abcd (Jun 3, 2010)

dint notice that


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 3, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> the score was originally 4-3, which is really close. it means that, *taking the votes collectively, the editors think that ashirogi's chances of beating crow and natural is 43%.* that's just too high a possibility of winning, and yet the price for not running PCC is losing a talented author forever. as an editor said, if the score's like 7-0 (or perhaps 6-1, 5-2), then it's another story altogether. but 4-3? it's too close a call; because of that, they just let the readers decide.


No, it doesn't because the assumtion that a vote for yes = 100% chance No=0% chance is heavily flawed. Also one of the editors said yes just to make the editor-in-chief the deciding vote instead of him. In addition, Aida who was the one who brought it to the meeting, pretty much had to say yes. Yoshida is the only one without any real outside circumstances that said yes. Also if they want the readers to decide they could have done it with a one shot. 

There is no reason to serialize it except that they wanted it to be serialized. They ignored what the editor-in-chief and ashirogi had made a deal on and instead decided that they would change the votes so that it could be serialized - not because they thought it could do better which is what the vote was suppose to be about.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 4, 2010)

Iwase is in Rage Mode. 

R.I.P Team Ashirogi Muto


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Iwase is in Rage Mode.
> 
> R.I.P Team Ashirogi Muto



such a fine line between love and hate  

Iwase in rage mode, evil author queen going for the kill xD


----------



## Punpun (Jun 4, 2010)

Iwase is a bit dumb. 

You can't be abandoned if in the first place he was never with you.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 4, 2010)

Another great Hiramaru moment!  

Anyhow, glad Hattori got out of his slump and we got some nice brainstorming that will ensure the manga's future success.


And of course Iwase still being the bitch.  It's obvious she likes the guys who are hard-to-get than guys that complement her.   Poor Miura.


----------



## Litho (Jun 5, 2010)

Hiramaru's PJ's


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 2, 2010)

I demand my chapter


----------



## perman07 (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn, we don't have our section anymore


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 2, 2010)

Bakuman should have its own section like One Piece, and Bleach 
Best Jump manga, in my opinion.


----------



## Shika (Jul 2, 2010)

I demand you all come to the Bakuman FC!


----------



## perman07 (Jul 2, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> I demand you all come to the Bakuman FC!


I have never really tried out fan clubs, but in my very limited experience, they seem like places of inane content and constant spamming, and very little substance.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 2, 2010)

Where's my goddamn Bakuman?


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 2, 2010)

Download


Hahahaha Eiji is awesome XD
I really despised him at the beginning but now he is one of the funniest favourite characters in this series


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 2, 2010)

My thought's on the most recent chapter:


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 2, 2010)

she is really angry 
Nizuma is a pimp


----------



## yo586 (Jul 2, 2010)

Eiji continues to be one of the best side characters in any manga I've read.  Love the heart sign he makes.


----------



## Shika (Jul 2, 2010)

You gotta love Eiji...

He is teh pimp


----------



## Random Member (Jul 2, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> My thought's on the most recent chapter:



I love Iwase.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 2, 2010)

oh snap, I was hoping for a chick fight but instead Eiji brings the pimp hand to keep it cool.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm glad Azuki was included in the plot, keeps her relevant.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 2, 2010)

Props to Azuki for not cowering in fear and/or shitting herself in the presence of Iwase.

Also, Eiji being a huge Azuki/Mashiro fanboy was so lulzy. Also, I like them in general as a couple when they aren't being totally unrealistic.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 2, 2010)

Iwase's facial expressions are hilarious .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 2, 2010)

Iwase is turning into a bitter young woman who wants nothing more then to destroy their dreams. I find her psychotic change to be awesome, she can't keep getting blocked and will somehow find a way to stick it to our heroes.


----------



## Litho (Jul 2, 2010)

Iwase is ALWAYS angry. Man life is tense for her! I'd never even dream of getting in a relation with a girl like that.
I don't know wether I liked or disliked the romantic scene, but Eiji made it fun I guess.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2010)

Eiji was pretty hilarious in this chapter. Like always.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 2, 2010)

There need to be more main rivals like Eiji. Most of the time they're pretty-boy assholes.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 2, 2010)

For some reason Azuki chapters are usually boring to me...this one really sucked too but at least it was just one chapter unlike her bikini mini arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn, Iwase's gone beyond the Heartless Bitch and now is the Ice Queen.  

I thought Mashiro's timely rescue was a nice classic touch.



But Eiji stole the chapter again!  He's made of win!


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 2, 2010)

"are women always this scary?"

  I'm loving Eji's character

Also, lol at Mashiro shaking off Azuki's hand

Keep holding it you doofus


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2010)

good chapter i like how saiko got there to stop her from being the va for natural


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jul 2, 2010)

Eiji and Iwase complement each other well, one schemes against ashirogi and the other keeps her in check

They should show more of azuki's progress in her career. There are anime's there in her work background we never got to hear about


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

Eiji wins any chapter he's in


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 2, 2010)

Eiji is a really fun character to watch. I hope at some point someone has a long talk with Iwase and gets her to release all the pent up rage she has collected. Though that rage might be what makes her work so good...GIVE INTO THE HATRED, LEAVE NO WITNESSES!!


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 3, 2010)

So why is everyone think that it is bad idea for Azuki to play the role for Natural? I just don't get it...It is not like PCP got their anime yet...By the time that PCP got the anime, Natural anime should be at the ending for its respective season.

After all, Natural anime definitely not strike me as long- run anime since it got the anime offer quite early before the manga reach the mature state. It won't have enough manga materials to support the long-run series. The best it would be around 13 episodes or 26 episodes for every season.

I think that Azuki and Saiko being selfish here. Why must them fuel more rage for Iwase? I kinda pity of Iwase after this chapter. Everything she want got stole by Ashirogi Muto team. Iwase deserve to find her own happiness. Eiji, please save her...


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2010)

They also declined the bikini photo shoot just because Saiko doesnt want other people to see her in one LOL , when being honest her body is one of her strongest points .


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 3, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> So why is everyone think that it is bad idea for Azuki to play the role for Natural? I just don't get it...It is not like PCP got their anime yet...By the time that PCP got the anime, Natural anime should be at the ending for its respective season.
> 
> After all, Natural anime definitely not strike me as long- run anime since it got the anime offer quite early before the manga reach the mature state. It won't have enough manga materials to support the long-run series. The best it would be around 13 episodes or 26 episodes for every season.
> 
> I think that Azuki and Saiko being selfish here. Why must them fuel more rage for Iwase? I kinda pity of Iwase after this chapter. Everything she want got stole by Ashirogi Muto team. Iwase deserve to find her own happiness. Eiji, please save her...



It's because both roles are lead character roles, which makes it difficult to be a VA in two series.   Because in Japan, there is more than just the voice acting, for you got other commitments like appearances, radio, and some even with singing gigs.   So it would be like having 2 full-time jobs.

That's why Iwase said she would make the +Natural character better, so it would be 100% impossible for Azuki to do any voice work in PCP's Anime.



As for the Anime length, judging from what was being side, I got the impression from the others that it appeared was going to be a typical long-term Shonen anime like Naruto, Bleach, One Piece and and such.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 3, 2010)

Eiji makes whatever chapter he's in worthwhile


----------



## Leraine (Jul 3, 2010)

D'awwwww, if it weren't for Eiji, that would have been a hella 'meeeeh' chapter. Strike-pose LOVE!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2010)

i loved that chapter, but Eiji is def. an awesome character


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2010)

Eiji was awesome lol

and he definitly knows how Ashirogi think and feel, he has a sixth sense


----------



## perman07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Leraine said:


> D'awwwww, if it weren't for Eiji, that would have been a hella 'meeeeh' chapter. Strike-pose LOVE!


I think Akina spices things up too. It's funny how much of a bitch she is


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice chapter, Eiji rules.

LOL Iwase, the poor girl probably has periods twice a month



Chuck Norris said:


> Bakuman should have its own section like One Piece, and Bleach
> Best Jump manga, in my opinion.



Bakuman is an awesome manga but one thread is enough. We don`t need a pile of crappy spam threads.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 3, 2010)

Iwase is my new favorite character she is so mean its great. real intense
Mashiro continues to be her objective


----------



## seastone (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it just me or do Iwase's expression look vaguely familiar to Light Yagami? 

Anyway great chapter, it is great that they added Azuki again and even making progress that they admit they are being quite stubborn.


----------



## blux (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Lucius (Jul 3, 2010)

^lol she has "Rape Time" written all over her face


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2010)

Great seeing Azuki and Mashiro on the same page. It is quite a gamble since PCP success isn't guaranteed. 

What I don't get is why a seiyuu can't work on more than one jump series?


----------



## perman07 (Jul 4, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Great seeing Azuki and Mashiro on the same page. It is quite a gamble since PCP success isn't guaranteed.
> 
> What I don't get is why a seiyuu can't work on more than one jump series?


They can, I think it's more that they can't have *prominent* roles in 2 series. The seiyuu for Sasuke in Naruto and Ichida in Bleach are the same, though Ishida might be enough of a background character that it doesn't matter, or maybe the Bakuman authors played up the importance of that consideration to justify the rivalry.

It does seem logical though, why would an employer let an employee take another job which might potentially cause scheduleing conflicts? That definitely sounds like something which would be in a contract for voice actors when they sign on for big roles.

On the other hand, I reckon having voice actors that do a lot of other roles might be sort of encouraged. It increases their fame, and thus you have more prominent voice actors, which might lead to extra viewers.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Bakuman set in the year 2013??? It said Azuki is 20 on her papers but she was born in 1993

Read Online


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, Bakuman is in the future.   Look at Azuki's text's to Mashiro, it shows the full date and year.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> Is Bakuman set in the year 2013??? It said Azuki is 20 on her papers but she was born in 1993
> 
> Read Online



Time passes quick in Bakuman due to waiting dates for the manga...at the beginning of the manga (2008) it was the same year as IRL.  We've been saying look at the text messages to see the date.

And it's 2014 right now, sometime in Spring.  Azuki's birthday is towards the end of the year.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 7, 2010)

Surprisingly that Iwase resemble her a lot...

Even the personality kinda indentical...

Elegant, Arrogant & Prideful


----------



## Zhu Xieyu (Jul 7, 2010)

^... who might that character be?


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 7, 2010)

Spoilarz for 93 (authenticity not confirmed, not great Japanese skills, blah blah blah standard disclaimers):


*Spoiler*: __ 




-mushy-gushy stuff with Azuki and Saiko. Iwase predictably blows a gasket at them skipping out on her (although it has as much to do with having yet another happy couple thrown in her face as anything else). If she was motivated before, boy...
-she meets with Miura, who's all fired up too about making Natural the best it can be. The problem is that before, Hattori would sort of help Iwase by feeding her story ideas (which we knew), so she asks that Miura think up stuff for her in the same way.
-PCP's flagging. Hattori's concerned.
-at the next serialization meeting, Road Racer gets serialized, KIYOSHI gets shitcanned, and True Human is apparently in danger (13th). Yamahisa goes to Shizuka's studio to find him, but he's not there. Yamahisa finally tracks him down and finds him passed out among a pile of garbage (garbage bags?), cradling a female mannequin. Yamahisa rescues him.
-Fukuda's really motivated by news that Road Racer has been serialized. Now, he needs an assistant for the motorcycle drawing (I think).
-As more weeks pass, PCP is continually outclassed by both Crow and Natural in the rankings. Hattori gets put on notice by the chief editor that if they can't beat Eiji within six months, PCP will be discontinued (or something to that effect).
-Miura meets with Iwase again. Of course, he doesn't have any story ideas or suggestions, but he's all blase about what this means for her competition with Ashirogi, saying that PCP will probably be cancelled in six months anyway.
-Iwase's not thrilled with this bit of information. She realizes that maybe she was enjoying the rivalry and doesn't really want it to end, rather than it being purely about stomping Hattori/Ashirogi into the dirt.
-Miura has told Eiji the same thing (about Ashirogi being done for soon enough) and Eiji's response is that he doesn't feel that he'd lose to the current PCP. (Iwase was present for this conversation, or at least made aware of it.)
-Iwase calls up Shuujin and gives him a motivational speech. I'm seriously not kidding. She relays what Eiji said and basically urges him to give PCP his all. So basically Iwase's found her inner SHOUNEN RAIBARU SPIRIT. Awesome.

So, the way I see it, Fukuda's going to take on Nakai as his assistant in 3...2...1...It should make things interesting, heh.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At last, Iwase has finally found what she loved and not just doing it to be the best


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not thrilled with these spoilers. Why can't Ashirogi Muto have a real rival and not some ubertalent who takes pity on them? It diminishes the whole idea of a real contest if everyone wants the main character to win.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 8, 2010)

If that spoilers are true Bakuman its starting to get  repetitive (imo) .


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoilers like these make me miss Death Note


----------



## abcd (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Moral of the story :

There will always be people who are uberawsome and will pawn you.. No matter how hard u try... But hey will pity and help u out


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 8, 2010)

I think that Ashirogi Muto too overestimated their capability to write manga. They should act like Kubo.

"I draw whatever I want. I love my life and I enjoy my life..."


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2010)

^and pwn my competition while doing it.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 8, 2010)

... you know what, I can't seem to enjoy this manga anymore. It's like:

"Ooo shieeet they're gonna make it--Argh... I guess next time... Oh, new guy looks like a badass riva--!!! Oh, not really... well, there's always another time... OMG, Ashirogi's new manga is WIN, they're REALLY gonna make it this time, no kidding guys, this is the REAL climax of the stor--nevermind, they failed again. But it's ok, because this time they will REALLY pwn everyone's ass! FO SRS. In 3... 2... 1... Hmm... I guess the NEXT CHAPTER they really will... or like NEXT ARC guyz. I can feel it!!!"

It's like one giant, excruciatingly slow buildup of exposition trying to make us feel as if it's approaching a badass climax EXCEPT IT'S NOT. I'm so tired of all this. I want Ashirogi to achieve something. Something meaningful and conclusive which does not lead to failure or repetitive cycle of them restarting shit from scratch, overcoming a new "rival", trying to survive in the rankings, lather, rinse, repeat...

At this point I couldn't care less about ZOMGARETHEYGONNAMAKEIT because if yes, then I know they're gonna fail at some point, and if no, then they're just gonna retry until they make it. Then see above for continuation.

Okay, sorry for the rant, but I really had to get it off my chest. I really really liked Bakuman at first but now I'm struggling to find a reason to continue reading it.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 8, 2010)

^pretty much summed up my thoughts about Bakuman.

It's just too damn predictable.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised with the repetitive cycle of Bakuman that the next chapter they are gonna introduce a new eccentric mangaka (ala Eiji,Hiramaru and Shizuka) this time a girl that luv to do cosplay when draws her manga and of course shes a genius .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if spoiler are true, Iwase behaviour is a very letdown


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 8, 2010)

I demand pics. Without pics this is nothing more then a crazy fanboy posting his dreams.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 9, 2010)

New chapter out on OM. Seems like the spoilers were legitimate.

But I must say I agree with Austeria, I feel like they Ashirogi Muto always get excited, then they fail.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 9, 2010)

Spoilers were true


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 9, 2010)

but Miho and Saiko were cute together, although...how old is he now?

Just tap that ass, sheez...


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 9, 2010)

> I demand pics. Without pics this is nothing more then a crazy fanboy posting his dreams.



Well, the chapter was posted, and it looks like the spoilers were accurate. You're welcome, by the way.

(Also, FYI, unlike, say, Naruto or Bleach, spoiler pics are rarely released for Bakuman. The last time it happened was when Fukuda punched out Nakai.)

I get that the whole ultimatum thing the chief editor came up with means that PCP has to do better than most manga for Ashirogi to survive, but it seems like they struggle no matter what. It's funny, because we're supposed to believe that Ashirogi are ZOMG high-caliber manga geniuses that Eiji acknowleges as his rivals, but the plebes, Hiramaru (well, he's a genius, but Eiji isn't as interested in him as competition), Iwase, Aoki and Fukuda, are able to keep their series running in Jump without all this drama. Fukuda's no genius, but how long has he kept Kiyoshi consistently successful (if not anime-level popular)?

I mean, we keep getting TOLD by all the characters that Ashirogi are awesomesauce or at least have the potential to be awesomesauce, but I don't see very much evidence of it.

Now granted, success in Jump is not the same thing as quality, but it's not like Trap was cancelled because it was a stunning artistic achievement lost on the Jump readers. Let's be real, here.

At what point are Mashiro and Shuujin going to be, like, "Fuck it, we're clearly not good enough to hack it at this shit, let's open a restaurant or something"?


----------



## abcd (Jul 9, 2010)

MRain65 said:


> I get that the whole ultimatum* thing the chief editor came up with means that PCP has to do better than most manga for Ashirogi to survive, but it seems like they struggle no matter what. It's funny, because we're supposed to believe that Ashirogi are ZOMG high-caliber manga geniuses that Eiji acknowleges as his rivals, but the plebes, Hiramaru (well, he's a genius, but Eiji isn't as interested in him as competition), Iwase, Aoki and Fukuda, are able to keep their series running in Jump without all this drama. *Fukuda's no genius, but how long has he kept Kiyoshi consistently successful (if not anime-level popular)?
> 
> I mean, we keep getting TOLD by all the characters that Ashirogi are awesomesauce or at least have the potential to be awesomesauce, but I don't see very much evidence of it.
> 
> At what point are Mashiro and Shuujin going to be, like, "Fuck it, we're clearly not good enough to hack it at Jump, let's open a restaurant"?



I have to agree


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 9, 2010)

Iwase reminds me of the kind of woman who'd punch a guy in the balls as he gives her the money shot 

I'd still tap it though


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^and pwn my competition while doing it.



Except he doesn't, since both OP and Naruto are far beyond Bleach in terms of popularity/sales.


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 9, 2010)

Austeria said:


> I want Ashirogi to achieve something. Something meaningful and conclusive which does not lead to failure or repetitive cycle of them restarting shit from scratch, overcoming a new "rival", trying to survive in the rankings, lather, rinse, repeat...



Maybe that`s the point of this manga. It`s never-ending struggle, hard competition and gamble. Even after Ashirogi Muto will have an anime they will have to continue this fight.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 9, 2010)

Iwase is the most complex female shonen character ever. Its probably why shes my favorite character.

Anyway what a surprise more failure from Ashirogi Muto, when all else fails have them fail again.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 9, 2010)

I forgot that Saiko and Shujin weren't aware about the 6 month stipulation. They seemed way too complacent with their slowly declining rankings.

Miho's forwardness surprised me this chapter. I'll lol if she and Saiko eventually manage to get it on before Shujin and Kaya does.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 9, 2010)

Random Member said:


> I forgot that Saiko and Shujin weren't aware about the 6 month stipulation. They seemed way too complacent with their slowly declining rankings.
> 
> Miho's forwardness surprised me this chapter. I'll lol if she and Saiko eventually manage to get it on before Shujin and Kaya does.



Hopefully this kicks them in the butt enough that they start working themselves into a decent fight with Natural and Crow.

Iwase is cold blooded and I love the crazy bitch for it.

We all know Shujin has just wrecked Kaya, I'm surprised she can still walk.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 9, 2010)

Random Member said:


> I forgot that Saiko and Shujin weren't aware about the 6 month stipulation. They seemed way too complacent with their slowly declining rankings.
> 
> Miho's forwardness surprised me this chapter. I'll lol if she and Saiko eventually manage to get it on before Shujin and Kaya does.


Well, I can see why they're happy, it's the first time they've managed to get serialized with a manga that is both doing acceptable, and is something that fits with their style. And it's the first success they've had since Trap which is a long time ago.

Kind of wish I didn't read the thread this week though. Austeria's criticism last page was so poignant and revealing about what sucks about this manga that it will remain with me. Sometimes it's better to not know specifically what's objectively bad about a piece fiction, because then you sort of don't notice every instance of it.

It also seems like everyone's mood is sort of negative this week, almost as if the poignant criticism resonated so heavily that people sort of notice the bad more than they normally would.

I guess if they manage to fill chapters up with Hiramura, Eiji, Iwase and cool manga discussions, that's more entertaining than that whole "What will be our ranking this week?!" which is either predictably followed by "wow, high ranking!" or "we need to make it better!".


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Iwase is the most complex female shonen character ever. Its probably why shes my favorite character.
> 
> Anyway what a surprise more failure from Ashirogi Muto, when all else fails have them fail again.



So you have read every shonen title ever made?

It's actually kind of sad when somebody says that the scorned woman stereotype is the best any shonen has got to offer in the department of females.

Not that she is that good either way, Kanzaki Urumi from GTO blows her clean out of the water.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 9, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> So you have read every shonen title ever made?
> 
> It's actually kind of sad when somebody says that the scorned woman stereotype is the best any shonen has got to offer in the department of females.


To be fair, complex females aren't really featured that much in shonens. They even say this in Bakuman when Kaya offers help on creating good women and Saiko responds by saying idealized women are good enough for shonen manga.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

perman07 said:


> To be fair, complex females aren't really featured that much in shonens. They even say this in Bakuman when Kaya offers help on creating good women and Saiko responds by saying idealized women are good enough for shonen manga.



Kanzaki Urumi begs to differ ;P

(Started thinking of good female shonen characters, and they are kind of rare.
Until I remembered Kanzaki Urumi, who is more complex and has more depth than the cast of Bakuman put together.)


----------



## perman07 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good counter-example (though 1 counter-example doesn't disprove the trend). Though GTO is more character-driven than typical shonens which are often more about battles.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Good counter-example (though 1 counter-example doesn't disprove the trend). Though GTO is more character-driven than typical shonens which are often more about battles.



Well, I'l go out on a limb and add Takaya Noriko from GunBuster as an example of not only a great female character, but someone who is a better character than most shonen leads.

Takaya Noriko, whilst being shy, somewhat nervous, more than a little unreliable (and she knows it), and constantly surrounded by people who really are better than her in many ways (we're talking geniuses in combat, piloting skills, etc), is understandably more than a little scared as to why she is part of such august company. The added pressure of having to match up to what other people can do naturally is telling on her development as a character. Although she does often become disheartened, she displays some of the best character growth seen in anime.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

So that's two examples of female shonen characters which are better written and more complex than Iwase, making the statement that Iwase would be the most complex female shonen character ever void.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 9, 2010)

First Page, Eiji senseing Iwase's killer intentions and wanting to speed up the auditions.  

Well, looks like one way or another, she poured gasoline on a dying fire.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought they'd milk Iwase as the cold scorned wench more. 
Now we'll never get to see another memorable Evil Iwase Face again.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2010)

Iwase is more like Kiyomi Takada than anything...a comical version of her.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Iwase is more like Kiyomi Takada than anything...a comical version of her.



It's only natural the characters would be similar, they are created by the same artist/author after all.

But it's a valid point, nonetheless; Iwase is a more comical and over-the-top stereotypical character when compared to Takada, even though they are essentially the same character. They even look similar...


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 9, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> So that's two examples of female shonen characters which are better written and more complex than Iwase, making the statement that Iwase would be the most complex female shonen character ever void.



I disagree with everything you just said
Iwase is supposed to be viewed as some sort of antagonist(for shujin) but blurs the line between rival and antagonist.
She obviously still likes Shujin but won't interfere with his and Kaya's marriage. This is weird because shes a Type A personality. When she learns of Shujin's circumstances she doesn't accept it she gives him a pep/I challenge you type speech.
I want to label Iwase a Tsundere but she hardly acts like one.
A very complex character


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 9, 2010)

Meh Chapter. 
The Manga "success" problem had already been predicted so there was nothing new today.
I wonder how Otters is doing though.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 9, 2010)

Chapter was very boring  maybe the worst of the series


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I disagree with everything you just said
> Iwase is supposed to be viewed as some sort of antagonist(for shujin) but blurs the line between rival and antagonist.
> She obviously still likes Shujin but won't interfere with his and Kaya's marriage. This is weird because shes a Type A personality. When she learns of Shujin's circumstances she doesn't accept it she gives him a pep/I challenge you type speech.
> I want to label Iwase a Tsundere but she hardly acts like one.
> A very complex character



Except she isn't complex, at all. She's a cliché.

She's clearly the scorned woman cliché hell-bent on claiming revenge for some non-existent injustice (a character found in a multitude of various fictions, ranging from books, to manga, to movies), and when she realizes that she may win in her rivalry with Shujin through unfair circumstances, she encourages her rival and gives him tips. Oh mah Gawd, the noble rival, how complex...! I think I'm getting a heart-attack over the complexity of her character!  She's clearly taking the noble rival-character and making it into something new and original!

It's not like that role was already covered by Eiji in the series, although he is non-hostile, and it's not like that type of character has been around since the God damn sixties (Rikiishi from Ashita no Joe, for instance).

Standard shonen cliché BS, she can't hold a candle to either Urumi or Noriko in terms of complexity, regardless of your unfounded opinion on the subject.

Come back with your ideas of a complex characters when you've read more than 200 titles.

Like I said, She hasn't got shit on Kanzaki Urumi, who's more complex as a character than the entire, shitty cast of Bakuman put together.

Thus, your statement is proven null and void.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, and Iwase being a Tsundere? LMAO...
She's closer to being a Yandere if anything.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 9, 2010)

serious discussion is serious


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> serious discussion is serious



You don't know half of it


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 9, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Oh, and Iwase being a Tsundere? LMAO...
> She's closer to being a Yandere if anything.



You obviously have a limited idea about what either term means to say something that off base.
Her Yandereness was something she got over a while ago, That more than anything made her a cliche starting out.
Loads of character development later and we have a very complex character
Iwase isn't a scorned woman now anyway. She clearly has things in her life that don't revolve around getting back at Shujin. She inferred many times that she wants to be a good mangaka.
The rivalry is what makes her a complex character since we know shes not exactly a nice person but when it comes to her Rivalry she won't win the easy way.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh great they're failing, again.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 9, 2010)

BTW Shizuka was so awesome this chapter , seriously all the situations with the other characters like Shizuka,Fukuda and Hiramaru >all Ashirogi Muto's life , I hope later they get some mini arcs.

But for some reason we always get mini arcs with the weakest characters , Azuki,Kaya ,Iwase,Miura,Aoki and the fatass of Nakai =S.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> You obviously have a limited idea about what either term means to say something that off base.
> Her Yandereness was something she got over a while ago, That more than anything made her a cliche starting out.
> Loads of character development later and we have a very complex character
> Iwase isn't a scorned woman now anyway. She clearly has things in her life that don't revolve around getting back at Shujin. She inferred many times that she wants to be a good mangaka.
> The rivalry is what makes her a complex character since we know shes not exactly a nice person but when it comes to her Rivalry she won't win the easy way.



You're wrong. Hilariously wrong.

She is yandere no matter what stupid bullshit you try to pull.

She starts off as madly in love with Shunji ( or, at least obsessed with him, for reasons never thoroughly explained), but after being rejected, the love turns to hate and she becomes a cliche bad guy/scorned woman.

Clearly a yandere, not a tsundere whom starts off as a bitch and later becomes loving of the main character. You clearly don't even know this.

She hasn't got any character development to talk about;
She's a complete bitch from the start; demanding and bossy, and after being rejected by Shujin finds that if she can't get his love; his attention is the second best thing. She doesn't have any development to talk about, since she is a self-observed bitch from the start.

Keeping Shujin "in the game" is the only way for her to maintain a relation with him, ergo him showing her attention and acknowledging her, which was the entire reason for her to start writing manga, she's about as "complex" as any random 14 year old girl doing something out of spite.

Boring, stale and cliché with the depth of a puddle of water. She brings nothing new to the genre, you're a failure for not having enough knowledge of the genre to know such things before you spout off some retarded fucking dumbass bullshit like Iwase is the best female shonen character ever, even though she's not a good character, period.

Your retarded statement that she is the best female shonen character literally sickens me and proves that you haven't got the slightest understanding of complex characters nor have you got any idea of what a complex character is, probably because you haven't read enough to actually know what you're talking about.

Your stupid "arguments" is only worth laughing at, as they prove you haven't got the knowledge needed to talk about quality when judging female shonen characters, since you're obviously unfamilar with Urumi Kanzaki, ergo; an example of a good character, regardless of her gender, discussing manga with you is about as rewarding as discussing thermodynamics with a five year old.. Take your fail and GTFO.

Amateur...


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 9, 2010)

Did I ever explicitely state Iwase was a Tsundere??
Anyway by your own admission you hate Iwase with all your heart but to say she's still Yandere because you want her to be regardless of her motivations is a joke.
Your constant wanking of GTO doesn't help your argument either.
For the record Yandere characters have love as their primary motivation. IIRC the love triangle storyline ended almost 30 odd chaps ago. Her primary motivation now is her rivalry with Shujin.


Yep Iwase is the worst female shonen character because by your own admission you don't know where to classify her.

Disregard all of this though since you are clearly just a rabid GTO fan who took offense to my claim that Iwase is the best female shonen character I have seen.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Me, a GTO fan? LMAO

I'm not a fan of GTO, at all, I'm just not a biased retard who disregard the qualities of a character because they happen to be in a certain manga.

You on the other hand, is a Bakuman fan, who's wanking the fuck out of a mediocre and boring character because you haven't got any experience with a multitude of female shonen characters. Way to fucking fail and thanks for proving you're nothing but a ignorant douche without any insight in to shonen characters. It's hilarious that you haven't got shit to disprove me, instead resorting to a pathetic attempt at calling me a fan of something because I am well aware that there is actually a female character who blows Iwase clean out of the water in terms of complexity and writing, since she isn't a flat and boring fucking stereotype.

Persoanlly, I don't give two shits about Iwase; she's 1; a clone of Takada with a comical twist, and 2; she's a badly written cliché character. This proves she's not a good character, just like nobody in Bakuman is a good character; they're all a bunch of boring and uninspired clichés with the depth of a glass of water.

You have admitted this on the other hand, with your pathetic wank and trying to make me seem like the person who doesn't know what I'm talking about, although you're the retard wanking a person and ignoring all the objective critizism of the character in question, while I have an experience with different titles at least four times greater than your retarded wank.

So get the fuck out, you're clearly biased and without the slightest knowledge or argument to defend your retarded opinions.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 9, 2010)

What's with the rage?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Fucking dumbass who doesn't understand the fucking basics of a fucking yandere;

A yandere starts off as loving and caring for the *object* ( like Iwase) but love is turned to hate (and rivalry in the case of Bakuman) like Iwase, but with time (as in after being rejected) turns her love into hate, and in the case of Iwase; rivalry. This is nothing original at all, and is find in various shonen titles, such as Butterfly, or as in the case of the noble rival; Ashita no Joe.

There is still love present in the picture, since the obsession the yandere displays is actually a form of psychotic love (it's called psychology, it's love as the same way a stalker feels love for an "object"), it's just perverted into rivalry, and the only way to obtain "love" from the "object" is to best him/her through competition; ergo; I'm better than you, now you have to love me.

But then again, who'd think some douchebag without the slightest understanding of psychology, character development or character depth would understand such basic notions, instead baaawing like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about how somebody who's critizing a crappy character is a fan of something else, just because they happen to know there are better characters than the shitty, generic, cliché of a boring excuse for a charater which is Iwase.

Bitch, you're so owned. Not only by my post, but through your pathetic, retarded "defense" as well... Derr, you're a "fan" of this or that (even though I'm not), this means you can't judge a character as superior when compared to some crappy, second-rate shonen bitch, and that's my entire, degenerate argument when stating "random character A" is the best shonen character ever, even though I haven't read 1/1000th of all the shonen titles available.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> What's with the rage?



Ra...ge...?

I'm sorry, I don't follow.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 9, 2010)

Jesus dude calm down  



> Bitch, you're so owned.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Jesus dude calm down



I'm the devil - if ever there was such a thing
The results of much too many drugs what you're seeing
I'm a mindfuck, completely disgusting
I'm white, a human mutt, fuck a being
I'm a dog - fuck lambs, I'm silencin 'em all
I'm involved in murders forensic science couldn't solve
Giant set of balls too big to buy a set of drawers
Might as well unzip my fly and let 'em fall to the floor
Each thought's completely warped
I'm like a walkin, talkin, ouija board
Speakin in tongues, I've never spoke this speech before
.. Hhem-delle-la, ennich-me-noughh-mi-niche-mick-norr

Capice?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 9, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> I'm the devil - if ever there was such a thing
> The results of much too many drugs what you're seeing
> I'm a mindfuck, completely disgusting
> I'm white, a human mutt, fuck a being
> ...



Translated : "BITCHES DON'T KNOW ABOUT MY TV TROPES "


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Translated : "BITCHES DON'T KNOW ABOUT MY TV TROPES "



More like, don't try to argue against me by using pathetic, dumbass argument techniques, because I'm completely mentally unstable and will fly the fuck off the handle if you're trying to argue against me using ignorance.

If there's something I hate, its ignorance...


----------



## notme (Jul 9, 2010)

Give AfterGlow a break guys.  It's just her time of the month.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

notme said:


> Give AfterGlow a break guys.  It's just her time of the month.



H? h? h?, you're so funny, was that the best you could come up with on such a short notice? I mean seriously, why Isn't Hollywood calling you up for your incredible wit and originality? They should be breaking down your door to get a piece of your intelligence...


----------



## Kirito (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Afterglow close your TvTropes tab

if you care so much about tropes then why the hell you still bothering to read this


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

What in the fuck is TV trope? Seriously, that's the second person without any original ideas mentioning that shit... I have no idea what it is. 
Is it like Encylopedia Dramatica or some shit like that?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, since your ideas are original?

oh yeah, since this is the internet


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> What in the fuck is TV trope? Seriously, that's the second person without any original ideas mentioning that shit... I have no idea what it is.
> Is it like Encylopedia Dramatica or some shit like that?




It's actually pretty truthful, if not generalizing as hell.  Addicting nonetheless.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It's actually pretty truthful, if not generalizing as hell.  Addicting nonetheless.



I see, it's some kind of lulz-wiki in other words.

I fail to see what it has got to do with anything I've written though.
But then again, if somebody can't think of anything else to write, I guess copy/paste from that site works... Not.


----------



## Rache (Jul 9, 2010)

Ths iz getin srs gias


----------



## Kirito (Jul 9, 2010)

supercell said:


> Ths iz getin srs gias


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2010)

knight in silver armor saving his princess


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 10, 2010)

Cool story bro
Your right about something though I haven't read every Shonen primarily because I only read good manga.
My opinion stands Iwase is a great character. This whole discusion began in the first place because I called her a good shonen female and apparently that made you butthurt enough to go into an illogical rant about how Iwase is Yandere(which still isn't true) just so you can call her character a cliche. 
Congrats you just explained to me why "you" don't like a character. If in your mind this someone makes her any less of a great Shonen female thats good for you. You may now proceed to wank GTO again


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 10, 2010)

Iwase is a great character..and I prefer her as character more than any GTO female character..oppsss..did I just step on Afterglow's land mine but then, who cares?

I wish there would be more Iwase centric chapter and she deserve happy ending as well.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 10, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Cool story bro
> Your right about something though I haven't read every Shonen primarily because I only read good manga.
> My opinion stands Iwase is a great character. This whole discusion began in the first place because I called her a good shonen female and apparently that made you butthurt enough to go into an illogical rant about how Iwase is Yandere(which still isn't true) just so you can call her character a cliche.
> Congrats you just explained to me why "you" don't like a character. If in your mind this someone makes her any less of a great Shonen female thats good for you. You may now proceed to wank GTO again



Wrong boy, you stated that Iwase was the greatest and most complex female shonen character ever and this made her your favorite, something that is wrong (well, not your favorite part though), and something you can't have any knowledge of since you haven't read every shonen title ever made.

And no matter what you try to claim, Iwase is much, much closer to being a Yandere than being a Tsundere (as you claimed). If it has to do with simple ignorance or if you're trolling I won't go into. 
A Yandere starts off as loving and goes to hostile, while a tsundere starts off as hostile and goes to loving. Very simple. 
I've been into the anime/manga scene for the last 15 years, I know what I'm talking about regarding these kinds of things. There is nothing to discuss that Iwase goes from being in-love with Takagi and wanting to marry him to being a hostile entity and a rival to Ashirogi Muto, even if she eventually comes to her senses and gives them some advice, realizing she wants to defeat Takagi on equal grounds.

And, as many characters in GTO, since it's being a character driven manga, Urumi has depth and complexity far beyond that of any Bakuman character which you would know if you had read the GTO manga and payed attention/analyzed the characters present, while the bakuman characters are nothing but a bunch of shallow clichés, more or less. 
Iwase may very well be the one with most depth in the entire manga, this however doesn't grant her the #1 among female characters, since the genre has been around since the 60s and I can think of two fermale characters whom are more fleshed out than Iwase.

Although I greatly enjoyed GTO since it was much better than the typical run of the mill fight-fight-fight shonen featuring weekly battle arcs with super-powered enemies doesn't mean I'm wanking it. There are plenty of titles I prefer over GTO, and I would never ignore any flaws. I am just analyzing the content present when deciding the quality present, which is why stuff like Bakuman (which started off great IMO to degenerate and fall into a boring and predictable rut) and Beelzebub (which has sucked from the start and still sucks ass) gets low scores from me, while OP, which takes an incredibly tired genre and manages to go beyond what it is on paper while still containing itself inside the frames of a shonen gets a high score from me, even though I started off hating the shit out of it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> serious discussion is serious





AfterGlow said:


> You don't know half of it


And it still is.  What are you trying to prove here again?  I mean it really is getting lost in all the degrading remarks.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 10, 2010)

Some people need to remove sticks from their ass in this thread, my thought is that AfterGlow should gtfo because he doesn't even know tvtropes equals truth, making everything he says from now on like 200+- noob.

There I said it, now more Kaya discussion.
Who unfortunantly becomes more and more like Tsuna's mom from KHR. (Oh and not to forget Haru and the other broad in the future arc)


----------



## Shika (Jul 10, 2010)

Isn't this thread about Bakuman?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 10, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Isn't this thread about Bakuman?



Baku... man ? And what is that ? 

Anyway I still don't like how Iwase joined the cheer squad . First she just wanted to crush them (which she was doing a good job of) and then she ust turned around and say "I want you guys to do well so I can crush you " that's just silly . 



> doesn't even know tvtropes equals truth


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 10, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Some people need to remove sticks from their ass in this thread, my thought is that AfterGlow should gtfo because he doesn't even know tvtropes equals truth, making everything he says from now on like 200+- noob.
> 
> There I said it, now more Kaya discussion.
> Who unfortunantly becomes more and more like Tsuna's mom from KHR. (Oh and not to forget Haru and the other broad in the future arc)



"Even Iwase's getting hers. She's slowing (very slowly, admittingly) warming up to Miura and getting over her Yandere-ness, though her rivalry is still as intense as ever."

Yeah, they got the yandere-part right, so I guess if they equal the truth, I was right.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 10, 2010)

... Iwase is neither tsundere or yandere since she is NEVER without a stick up her ass, to EVERYONE. She is a plain bitch 24/7. My OPINION since you know, everyone is entitled to one without having to beat others with a stick for not, God forbid, _agreeing_ with it.

Regardless, who the frig cares?

Ugh... Stop degenerating this thread into Konoha Library 2.0.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2010)

Austeria said:


> ... Iwase is neither tsundere or yandere since she is NEVER without a stick up her ass, to EVERYONE. She is a plain bitch 24/7. My OPINION since you know, everyone is entitled to one without having to beat others with a stick for not, God forbid, _agreeing_ with it.
> 
> Regardless, who the frig cares?



No, this is serious business



> Ugh... Stop degenerating this thread into Konoha Library 2.0.





> Konoha Library - Floor 2


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 10, 2010)

Austeria said:


> ... Iwase is neither tsundere or yandere since she is NEVER without a stick up her ass, to EVERYONE. She is a plain bitch 24/7. My OPINION since you know, everyone is entitled to one without having to beat others with a stick for not, God forbid, _agreeing_ with it.
> 
> Regardless, who the frig cares?
> 
> Ugh... Stop degenerating this thread into Konoha Library 2.0.



She isn't a yandere for just displaying yandere-ness, she is however much closer to being a yandere than being a tsundere, which was my point.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 10, 2010)

Big business lol
Anyway again I'll explain it again, Iwase started out as a Yandere......you know that time when they were all in grade school together,right?
Lots of character development later and she becomes something that mixes Tsundere traits but doesn't fit that profile at all due to her very cold hearted bitch demeanor.

Please forbid others from acknowledging Iwase growing out of her Yandereness like 40 chapters ago but still apparently has to be Yandere just because. I swear she even said she didn't like Shujin anymore and the whole deal with Muira proved that but some just can't accept it. 
Everyone has an opinion anyway and is free to voice it without being attacked.

In regards to the chapter I think Ashirogi needs to start having meetings with Team Fakuda again because this failure gimmick is great and very true but as a reader you can't get behind protagonist's that always lose.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 10, 2010)

What the hell are you on about?

She clearly displays yandere traits; it's the entire God damn motivation for her to pick up manga; love turned to hate = yandere. 

"I swear she even said she didn't like Shujin anymore and the whole deal with Muira proved that but some just can't accept it."
*this would make her into a yandere for fucks sake!* God!

She doesn't morph into a tsundere from a yandere, it would be an oxymoron.
She can't start as loving and then suddenly start off as hating. Do you even understand the terms yandere and tsundere? I'm starting to doubt it...

She can leave her yandere-ness behind, as she is slowly outgrowing it, ergo getting over herself, but she can't become a tsundere after starting off as a yandere nor would her getting over her yandere traits make her into a tsundere.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 10, 2010)

Iwase just wants to reverse cowgirl Takagi _really really_ badly, that's where all this pent up rage and supposed "competitive" spirit comes from.


----------



## Naruko (Jul 10, 2010)

Guys, remember to stay on topic. Don't talk about other peoples convos in here, and try not to flame or flamebait with personal attacks or insults...otherwise have fun


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

Just read the new chapter 

What do you guys think will be the new idea to make PCP get ahead again?   I figure a rival or something, those always tend to spice things up.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 11, 2010)

Mashiro is so shy, it is hilarious 

I really did not expect Iwase to call Takagi lol.


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 13, 2010)

Spoilers out from sage for 94. I'm not translating them in their entirety because y'all are ungrateful bitches.

...Kidding! Actually, the real reason is that I'm having trouble following what's going on. My Japanese: teh suck. I'll try to give you a Coles' Notes summary:


*Spoiler*: __ 




-after getting off the phone with Iwase, Shuujin brainstorms with Hattori and Saiko. I think the key issue is that Natural has something that PCP doesn't, which is why Natural keeps beating PCP. If they can't figure that out, they'll never be able to beat Natural...or something.
-Yamahisa tells Yoshida about Shizuka's behaviour. Yoshida sets up a goukon--group date (a tea outing, in this case)--with Aoki and her four female assistants on the female side, and Yoshida, Yamahisa, Shizuka, and Hiramaru on the male side. Why Yoshida thinks this is a good idea, God only knows. I guess he has a sick sense of humour.
-Yoshida informs Hiramaru of this event and makes Hiramaru sign something to the effect that he won't take a break for six months (evil man!)
-Predictably, the goukon is totally FUBAR. Somehow, even though the whole thing makes him more depressed initially, Shizuka rediscovers his passion for manga.
-Saiko has some sort of epiphany involving the use of screentone. I don't even know.
-Iwase shows up at Eiji's studio. Eiji offers some exposition regarding why PCP can't beat them. It has to do with the drawings. Although a realistic ("riaru" in the spoilers) story needs real drawings, you need balance as well so that the manga is easy to read.
-At the same time, Saiko is explaining his discovery to Shuujin, and I can't follow at all what he's saying. (I assume he's come to the same conclusion as Eiji, but who knows?)
-Back to Eiji and Iwase. Iwase asks Eiji not to explain what he's just told her to Ashirogi (I guess, let them figure it out on their own?), to keep the fight fair. Eiji agrees, saying "Let's make Natural even more popular! Since Akina-san is talented, we can do it." Eiji grabs her hand--all fired up with SHOUNEN SPIRIT, one assumes--and, floored by the hand-grab/compliment combination, Iwase is totally flustered. (CHRIST, IWASE. CAN'T YOU KEEP IT IN YOUR PANTS FOR FIVE MINUTES?)
-Back to Ashirogi's studio. Saiko tells Shuujin that he's dropped out of university, and that this will give him more time to focus on drawing.
-April 4th. Even though PCP is still behind Natural, the gap is closing (behind by 6 votes as opposed to the last time's 30 votes).
-Iwase and Miura meet up. Iwase thinks that Miura must have spilled the beans about the weak point, but when Miura denies it, Iwase realizes that Ashirogi is getting better on their own strength, and smiles.
-on these latest results, Eiji tells Yuujirou that at this rate, PCP will be able to outstrip both Natural and Crow (I think, don't quote me on that).


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like a blood-rushing chapter.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 14, 2010)

oh god let them show the group date in all its glory


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiramaru and Shizuka in group date scene? 


AWESOME!


----------



## Godot (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So PCP's gonna overtake natural and crow? this is gonna get juicy


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 15, 2010)

The way I see it...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Iwase's apparent new crush on Eiji could go several ways:

1. The crush doesn't actually go anywhere, but Iwase realizes that she likes the whole competitive Team Fukuda thing--camaderie through trying to best each other--rather than just as a revenge trip or an ego thing. This is kind of like what happened with Aoki, whose crush on Shuujin was quickly replaced with friendships with Kaya, Shuujin, Azuki, etc. etc.
2. Iwase's attempts to flirt with Eiji are total fail, and being rejected three different times by three different guys causes Iwase to have a meltdown. This sends Natural into a tailspin. (I'm hoping this doesn't happen, but I dunno, seeing Iwase trying to flirt with Eiji would be really entertaining.)
3. Iwase's attempts to flirt with Eiji are total fail, but she's matured enough to take it in stride and work past any awkwardness. (Who knows? She does seem to be less psycho in Chapter 93.)
4. ??? Some of the 2chan folks are speculating that Iwase and Eiji are going to hook up, leading to Iwase retiring from manga (since she still seems pretty hung up on the fact that she doesn't have a boyfriend). I can't see it happening, since Eiji seems to be one of Ohba's asexual genius types. Can you imagine L hooking up with Takada from Death Note?...Yeah, me neither.




With all of that said...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even though I'm pretty sure the spoilers are authentic--stuff about the tea date, other details, the fact that they're from sage and not some random person--Eiji seemed kind of...out of character. He's not the type of character to go grabbing other people's hands; he's not touchy-feely at all. 

And then there's this other bit I didn't translate which is in the original 94 spoilers, when Iwase shows up at Eiji's studio by herself. One of them cracks a joke about it being dangerous for a woman to show up at a guy's place when he's alone. Now, Eiji, again, doesn't make jokes like that, and Iwase has absolutely no sense of humour. So again, if Eiji did say that, it seems a little out of character. Hm.




ETA:

*Mider T*, couldn't all of that apply to Hiramaru, too? I could actually see Hiramaru/Iwase happening before Nakai/Iwase. Hiramaru/Iwase would be pretty amusing, since I suspect Iwase would boss him around even more than Yoshida does.

To be honest, though, I can't see Iwase being interested in either Hiramaru or Nakai, because they're just not that smart (even if Hiramaru is kind of an idiot savant when it comes to producing popular manga).


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)

If anything, Iwase and Nakai compliment each other.  He's got experience, she's got talent.  He's lazy, she can force him to work.  She needs to get laid big time, he has blue balls.  It all works out.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Iwase and L would make a good couple
I can see Takada and Eiji working out as well.

By that logic its possible that Iwase may be attracted to Eiji


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)

MRain65 said:


> *Mider T*, couldn't all of that apply to Hiramaru, too? I could actually see Hiramaru/Iwase happening before Nakai/Iwase. Hiramaru/Iwase would be pretty amusing, since I suspect Iwase would boss him around even more than Yoshida does.



She'd have him pissing blood.

Bachelor for life


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 15, 2010)

Going clear into off-topic territory, but...

Wasn't L sort of into Misa from Death Note? I thought that was hinted at.



> Bachelor for life



Ha! Naw, Hiramaru will find someone. I doubt she'll look like Aoki, though. With his luck, she'll probably look like Nakai's mom. Heh.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL IwasexNakai that shit never gonna happen I would delete my account or use an embarrassing NaruxSasu yaoi set all the year if that happens .


----------



## Rache (Jul 16, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> LOL IwasexNakai that shit never gonna happen I would delete my account or use an embarrassing NaruxSasu yaoi set all the year if that happens .



you're now quoted on this


----------



## hazashi (Jul 16, 2010)

They're not trying to make a good manga or make people like their manga, they are all about beating eiji and that's kinda gay, I know this is how things actually work but eh


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 16, 2010)

Why the hell did they compare PCP with Naruto?  that's the first time they're comparing something to Naruto or Bleach, isn't it? they always mentioned One Piece when compared a manga to other RL mangas.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 16, 2010)

hazashi said:


> They're not trying to make a good manga or make people like their manga, they are all about beating eiji and that's kinda gay, I know this is how things actually work but eh


Those goals are somewhat equivalent at the moment though (since Eiji is portrayed as one of the best mangakas in Japan), but since competing with Eiji is what will allow them to keep their livelihood, and since becoming the best mangakas means beating Eiji, this competition is the first hurdle that they have get over before they even think about becoming the best.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 16, 2010)

Tea Party? 

Yoshida makes his job as an editor look like fun but it must be such a hassle thinking up new ways to keep Hiramura motivated.

I forgot Saiko and Shujin were even still attending school.

And the fuck was with those bitches talking shit about Shizuka right in front of the guy?


----------



## perman07 (Jul 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why the hell did they compare PCP with Naruto?  that's the first time they're comparing something to Naruto or Bleach, isn't it? they always mentioned One Piece when compared a manga to other RL mangas.


Say what you want about Naruto, historically, it has sold more than enough to be mentioned along with those other mangas.

Naruto may have it's flaws, and I regularly bitch about it, but I'm still eager to read new chapters to find out what Kishimoto will make people rage about next (and I use the word rage as meaning both positive and negative things, people are raging positively about Minato this week, while people rage negatively about Sasuke other weeks).

If anything, Naruto creates more passion in people in people than both Bleach and OP (and I'm saying that as OP-tard). The Konoha Library is a war zone, while Society Library is lulzy and Ohara Library is about praise and tardness.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 16, 2010)

It's not like I don't like reading Naruto.

Anyway, the tea party was hilarious. Shizuka's face when those bitches talked about him  and how he decided to draw "those false women and their false love"


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiramura is very unlucky 
And he signed a 6 months contract for this


----------



## Godot (Jul 16, 2010)

wait, wait... Mashiro was looking at _Bleach_ for inspirations in art?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 16, 2010)

By the way, all those manga they mentioned are the ones who sold over 100 million copies, aren't they? except for Fist of the North Star (how much exactly did it sell?), which is the seventh best selling Jump manga. Naruto not long ago sold more than 100 million copies and became the fifth best selling Jump manga.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jul 16, 2010)

Did anyone else notice that on the page showing panels from all the Big 3... One Piece shows Luffy, Bleach shows Ichigo, and Naruto shows Sasuke.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 16, 2010)

^Hehe, good find.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Eiji will get the best girl after all.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 16, 2010)

wtf! Aoki and all her assistants are hot? lol damn the worst thing it's that they work in a romance manga and didn't  try to talk with the shy kid  , still Shizuka should take those type of personal attacks like a man and not leave next time, but again that works for his manga , so its good.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiramura is the man loool 
And the guru of the manga has spoken.



Ryugaisan said:


> Did anyone else notice that on the page showing panels from all the Big 3... One Piece shows Luffy, Bleach shows Ichigo, and Naruto shows Sasuke.




I guess this chapter was probably written by the time of Sasuke x Danzou fight.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> By the way, all those manga they mentioned are the ones who sold over 100 million copies, aren't they? except for Fist of the North Star (how much exactly did it sell?), which is the seventh best selling Jump manga. Naruto not long ago sold more than 100 million copies and became the fifth best selling Jump manga.



It was about 47-60 milloin was in last list in 09


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 16, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Hiramura is the man loool
> And the guru of the manga has spoken.
> 
> 
> ...


Or... they could just pick a Jump magazine and look for a nice page to draw.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, who knew slight changes in the artwork would make so much of a difference in the rankings, perhaps even beating out Crow and Natural if given enough time.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Eiji and Iwase will get laid and create the BEST HENTAI MANGA EVAR !!!!!!!


----------



## Wrath (Jul 16, 2010)

Godot said:


> wait, wait... Mashiro was looking at _Bleach_ for inspirations in art?


Same reason I read Bleach: to learn what _not _to do.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2010)

Godot said:


> wait, wait... Mashiro was looking at _Bleach_ for inspirations in art?



Bleach has realistic and believably art, however that's not the demographic he needed.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Ryugaisan said:


> Did anyone else notice that on the page showing panels from all the Big 3... One Piece shows Luffy, Bleach shows Ichigo, and Naruto shows Sasuke.



I lol'd hard when I saw that .


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 16, 2010)

hazashi said:


> They're not trying to make a good manga or make people like their manga, they are all about beating eiji and that's kinda gay, I know this is how things actually work but eh



This is true but remember when they got all those fan letters to stick with that type of story and they ended up failing.
Sometimes its better to just aim for the top.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiramaru's editor is quite the schemer.  But he's just been found out.  

And the fighting behind the doors.  



But Shizuka, poor guy.  Women caused him to snap.


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 16, 2010)

> they are all about beating eiji and that's kinda gay


I hate to break it to you, but most male/male shounen manga rivalries are kinda gay.



> Eiji and Iwase will get laid and create the BEST HENTAI MANGA EVAR !!!!!!!


If Eiji and Iwase ever had a kid, he/she would take over the world. I have no doubt.

This manga is pretty much populated by characters who desperately need to get laid, though:
-Hiramaru
-Nakai
-Shizuka
-Iwase
-Mashiro, and so on

The three-way brawl between Hiramaru, Yoshida and Yamahisa was hilarious. I'm glad that Yoshida's manipulations finally blew up in his face.



> Eiji will get the best girl after all.


Not entirely convinced Eiji _wants_ the best girl, or any girl for that matter. He doesn't seem very interested in women...but then, neither did Shuujin, and he went ahead and married Miyoshi. I can't imagine Iwase throwing herself at Eiji the way she did with Hattori and Shuujin; Eiji's too weird for that. If she tried, though, it would be pretty funny.

I said this earlier when spoilers for this chapter came out, but EijixIwase would be like AU!LxTakada from Death Note, and I just cannot see that happening. Way too weird.


----------



## gohan570 (Jul 16, 2010)

Death notes creators made this? i was wondering why i liked it so much xD


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

In fairness at least Hiramaru is TRYING to get laid .


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 16, 2010)

Heh, *BlinkyEC*, I think they're all _trying_, in their own way, to get laid. It's just that their choice of tactics is...questionable:

-Mashiro: get laid by...getting an anime ASAP and marrying Azuki?
-Hiramaru: get laid by...courting Aoki using Yoshida as some sort of weird go-between with "Weekly Aoki-san" trivia tips about Aoki's likes?
-Iwase: get laid by...crushing on inappropriate guys and hoping they'll reciprocate?
-Nakai: get laid by...pining for Aoki, attempting to strongarm her into dating him after she's already rejected him, fixating on another cute chick with no interest in him?

I'd argue that they are trying to get laid, but it's a rather roundabout way of going about it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2010)

I thought it was hilarious how the date went, like an episode of Seinfeld (yes Seinfeld is funny)


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Well Mashiro is trying to get married . So it's the opposite of trying to get laid


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 16, 2010)

Its funny that Shizuka can improve his manga when he believes humanity has failed/disappointed him.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 16, 2010)

Not humanity, just women.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 17, 2010)

Sasuke v Danzou in latest issue 


and Hiramaru ...but the poor bastard is doing it wrong...


oh yeah, Iwase x Eiji


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 17, 2010)

I guess in 2012 Japan Sasuke is the character that is synonymous with the series Naruto.

I like the nice meta commentary this chapter but in all honesty I doubt an art shift would change that drastically how many people like a series.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 17, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I guess in 2012 Japan Sasuke is the character that is synonymous with the series Naruto.
> 
> I like the nice meta commentary this chapter but in all honesty I doubt an art shift would change that drastically how many people like a series.


Is 6th to 4th place a drastic shift?

Art does matter though, I can see better art giving you slightly higher ratings, which is what they got.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 17, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I like the nice meta commentary this chapter but in all honesty I doubt an art shift would change that drastically how many people like a series.



Think about the only thing Bleach is good at, art. now make the art below average

The series would die a horrible death


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

Bleach is a great manga all-around though


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 17, 2010)

Bleach has horrible pacing but good art I admit but the thing is this chapter makes it seem like realism in Shonen automatically makes your series differ but at the same time thats a bad thing. 
A series like +Natural and Crow are drawn overtly cartoony yet are never mentioned as appealling exclusively to kids like Ashirogi's gag manga. Its weird its like Ohba is trying to send two different messages that contradict each other.

IIRC there was never an art shift in Death Note and look how popular it was.


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmm...I wonder if the Bakuman art has gotten less realistic and more cartoony for this reason. On the other hand, it may be for the simple reason that wayyyy too much is going on in each chapter of Bakuman, so to have a really high level of detail on top of all the panels in each page would just be too much visual clutter.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 19, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Is 6th to 4th place a drastic shift?
> 
> Art does matter though, I can see better art giving you slightly higher ratings, which is what they got.



I agree, this was not a huge shift just like it wasn't a huge change. 

24 people enjoyed PCP more than other series this week. Considering the numbers we are talking about that is probably less than a 5% shift.  

The art might be a larger factor for the younger crowd. I feel like Fairytail's whole alure is art based but then again I'm a bit older and find the story boring at times.


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 20, 2010)

Spoilers are out for 95 on 2chan, but I'm going to hold off on translating them in detail, I think. If it is real, though...well, I didn't quite expect it to go in that direction. Sounds promising, though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The plot of the chapter is whether Iwase is "making a play" for ("seducing" is another translation of the word used in the spoilers) Eiji. I'm totally not kidding. Turns out she's visiting Eiji's workplace (something she almost never did before, I think), spending all hours at his place..._after_ the assistants have left. Also, I'm not sure, but I think Eiji even says something to the effect of "She's seducing/making a play for me." Yuujirou and Miura totally freak the fuck out; they even go to the chief editor with their concerns, who blows them off, heh. Hattori winds up blabbing about the whole thing to Ashirogi, because he's a gossip just like the rest of them.

Before the shippers get all excited, though, they should be warned that it's not as sexy as it sounds. As Hattori realizes at the end of the chapter, it's all about the manga, as he shows Ashirogi a two-page splash at the end of +Natural with a shocking twist. Eiji was "seduced" all right, but not by Iwase, but by that twist...I think.

...I think--again, I THINK--that the "twist" is the hero of Crow making an appearance in +Natural. I don't know if it's a one-off stunt, if they're going to combine Crow and Natural into one series, as some 2chan posters have speculated (...which, how would that even work? Would they split writing duties? I can see why Eiji would love the idea, though), or if they're going to do some Tsubasa/xxxHolic-type crossover arc where to understand what's going on in one series, you have to read the other. The big two American comic companies, Marvel and DC, do this all the time.




*BlinkyEC*, yeah, me neither. I'm kind of amused that was the first thing that came to mind for them, heh.

*Spoiler*: __ 



There's something really hilarious about the editors being all "WHAT HATH GOD WROUGHT?" about it.

The funny thing is that if Iwase _were_ trying to seduce Eiji for real, this would be the way to go about it.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't imagine Eiji cruisin for ass


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2010)

MRain65 said:


> Spoilers are out for 95 on 2chan, but I'm going to hold off on translating them in detail, I think. If it is real, though...well, I didn't quite expect it to go in that direction. Sounds promising, though:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Actually the first part of the spolier was very predictable , the second sounds like the last chapter of Beelzebub .


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, _I_ didn't predict it. I sort of thought that little throwaway bit from last chapter wouldn't really go anywhere, but BAM! There it is, A-plot! (...Kind of. You might call it a red herring.)

This manga surprises me a fair bit; it zigs when I think it's going to zag. Most shounen manga are really predictable; not this one.

Spoilers for Bakuman are early this week. Even the Bleach and Naruto spoilers haven't seen the light of day. Some on 2chan think it's because sage is a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



big Iwase fanboy


 but hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 23, 2010)

Saiko morally crushed by Eiji..not once but twice in the same freaking chapter...Good chapter.

Those conversation between the editors and Iwase are hilarious as hell...It sparked a lot of misunderstanding...even still, I still want Iwase X Eiji ending.

Just wondering, who actually play more important role to write manga? The artist or writer?


----------



## Random Member (Jul 23, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Just wondering, who actually play more important role to write manga? The artist or writer?



I'd say it depends on which of them came up with the story in question. It can also be an equally shared importance, like with what Saiko and Shujin have going on.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 23, 2010)

Haha, they thought Iwase and Eiji are doing it  I must admit that it's weird to imagine Eiji and Iwase together, though.

A collaboration between the two manga, sounds good.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 23, 2010)

Random Member said:


> I'd say it depends on which of them came up with the story in question. It can also be an equally shared importance, like with what Saiko and Shujin have going on.



Oh OK..but then, if we put it in the reader perspective, which of them usually got all the credit for being able to come out a good manga?


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 23, 2010)

A crossover.........really? In context it makes sense since Eiji is drawing both series but I find it hard to see something like that appealing.
Fukuda got the #1 spot right off the bat with his motorcycle manga thats great.

Iwase obviously has a crush on Eiji though so theres hope for whoever is shipping that.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 23, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Oh OK..but then, if we put it in the reader perspective, which of them usually got all the credit for being able to come out a good manga?



The one officially acknowledged as the writer in the publication, I guess. If not for the Ashirogi Muto pen name, I suppose Saiko and Shujin's readers would tend to credit Shujin alone for the story.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 23, 2010)

I really want see it in reality 2 manga mixing. Too bad there really isn?t manga that can do it.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 23, 2010)

I think a crossover is lame .


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 23, 2010)

Crow was always lame anyway
Eiji is a better artist than a writer he needs someone like Iwase to make his crap story interesting.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 23, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I really want see it in reality 2 manga mixing. Too bad there really isn?t manga that can do it.



Bleach plot should have the potential to mix with everything


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 23, 2010)

I am really impressed, I kind of figured it out when Iwase said something about persuading him but now that I think about it was the author trying to give us clues with that lame + joke from last chapter?

Crow+Natural is genius! Eiji only working on one series is perfect. +Natural never had a real shot because it never had Eiji's full attention. A full collaboration just like Ashirogi Muto evens the playing field. Now that it's Crow+Natural it will be untouchable for awhile. Crow always kept a 50 vote lead and now with the merger it seems that number will only increase. I expect major competition with Fukuda too. 

Great Chapter!!!


----------



## yo586 (Jul 23, 2010)

^seconded.  Bakuman has been great lately, really enjoying the "trading blows" feel of this rivalry.  Can't say I saw this coming either (though it makes a lot of sense in hindsight).


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 23, 2010)

Fukuda is superior to Eiji+Iwase
Motorcycles haven't been done before


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 23, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I really want see it in reality 2 manga mixing. Too bad there really isn't manga that can do it.


XXXholic and Tsubasa Chronicles did crossovers all the time.


----------



## notme (Jul 23, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I really want see it in reality 2 manga mixing. Too bad there really isn´t manga that can do it.


Tsubasa and xxxHolic like Tapp said.

Also, for anime you can look at pretty much any of Masaki Kajishima's works.  Tenchi, Dual!, and Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari all share the same world though in different universes/dimensions.


----------



## Zhu Xieyu (Jul 23, 2010)

Tsugumi-dono.....
Your honor, _you_ are better than me - but this isn't over yet...

By Wednesday, I'll have it !!!


----------



## Inugami (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm sure Miura didn't know about this , meh he even looked more interested in the possible AkinaxEiji situation .


----------



## Godot (Jul 23, 2010)

That was an awesome chapter. This rivalry between Mashiro and Eiji is what I've been waiting for this entire manga. And it's been fucking intense.

The readers are probably going to eat up the collaboration, so is it a possible goodbye for PCP?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

Wait, I don't get it...was it a crossover?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah it's a crossover . 

I don't like it .


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 23, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Crow was always lame anyway
> Eiji is a better artist than a writer he needs someone like Iwase to make his crap story interesting.



crap story. lol wut?

Eiji is a manga genius I bet he creates awesome story-lines.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2010)

was wondering why it was called fusion in the title 

i like how they exchanged blows with ranking and drawing


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 23, 2010)

Are there any groups that do HQ volume scans for Bakuman ???


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2010)

Their reaction when Hattori told them about Iwase's visits.  :rofl

But the crossover was quite ingenious.   Wonder what they are going to do to counter it?


----------



## akoftroy (Jul 23, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> But the crossover was quite ingenious.   Wonder what they are going to do to counter it?



Their own crossover with...Tanto characters!!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 23, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Their own crossover with...Tanto characters!!



Can't do a crossover now or it looks like they are just copying him. They need to step it up a notch storywise or art wise; either bring in some Light style enemy or do some more art tweaks that get the kids attention.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2010)

Like Fullmetal said, they just look like they are copying Eiji.   But to be honest it's not uncommon for creators to have some crossovers or cameos of their previous creations.

But be interesting what kind of plot they will think up.  My guess is making it more suspence driven and adding some anagonist.


----------



## YnoT (Jul 24, 2010)

Very good chapter in my opinion. I simply love how eiji straight up calls them out with his manga, writing a textless chapter just to show Saiko he could, loved it.

HAHAHA i laughed so hard at the EijiXIwase gossip around the office, the editors are like a buch of old women when it comes to gossiping about the artists/writers.

The collaberation is cool in my opinion, Both Crow's and +Natural's storylines seem like they'd merge fairly well. I mean it coulden't be too hard you got a crime fighter and monster things, should go together well.

I've been really satisfied with Bakuman lately, its made up for the disappointment of recent Hitman reborns


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2010)

the only thing I didn't like about this chapter was the notice for "hiatus" on the second to last page.


----------



## YnoT (Jul 24, 2010)

I kno!!! whats that about?!?!



What is this HunterXHunter?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 24, 2010)

is it just no chapter next week? or like a HxH hiatus?


----------



## YnoT (Jul 24, 2010)

I dont know, usually when they take a week of they say so. it sounds like it could be longer......

But then again they totally ment one week off.... thats wat I hope for


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 24, 2010)

Hopefully its just a short 1 or 2 week Hiatus, like the ones Ken Akamatsu always takes. 

Because with the Anime soon to come out, if its a long-term, it would be missing out on increased publicity.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 24, 2010)

The only way for Saiko to beat Eiji in the term of drawing is.. to copy Kubo.

Saiko : Crow textless page? Hah !
Saiko draw one blank page with one word at the center.." The heart Excitement" 
Eiji : 

Saiko : Crossover?
*PCP Main Character open the door and found nothing in that room.*
PCP Main Character **smirk** : When do you under the impression that there would be crossover in this chapter?

Editor :


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 24, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> The only way for Saiko to beat Eiji in the term of drawing is.. to copy Kubo.
> 
> Saiko : Crow textless page? Hah !
> Saiko draw one blank page with one word at the center.." The heart Excitement"
> ...



Your humor can be hit or miss but I loled this time


----------



## Rikishi (Jul 24, 2010)

I lol'd at the part when people thought Iwase was trying to seduce Eiji. Not to mention Saiko and Takagi's reactions were hilarious.

And the crossover was pretty cool too I guess.


----------



## abcd (Jul 24, 2010)

eiji writing a chapter without dialogues reminded me of kubo >.>


----------



## MRain65 (Jul 25, 2010)

> HAHAHA i laughed so hard at the EijiXIwase gossip around the office, the editors are like a buch of old women when it comes to gossiping about the artists/writers.


They are such a bunch of gossips, it's hilarious.

I'm amused at Hattori hoping to capitalize on Iwase being "distracted" to beat Natural, completely oblivious to the fact that Iwase was busy coming up with a way to trump PCP. Now, Hattori's information was bad, but still, that made me laugh.

I wonder why Iwase took so long to convince Eiji. If it really was such a good idea, you'd think Eiji would have been on it from the get-go, rather than having to be talked/forced into it. I also wonder how Iwase could have forced him into it, as Miura said it looked like she had (initially, before she had sold him on the idea); if he'd refused, well, Crow was his character and she couldn't go writing him into her own series without his permission. If she did try to write it, he could just refuse to draw the pages or get the editors involved to back him up. Also, Eiji doesn't strike me as the sort of person who lets himself get forced into anything.

Iwase blushing in some of her scenes in this chapter was a red herring, but it seems weird to me. Was she blushing because she was trying to get up the nerve to get Eiji to do something he probably didn't want to do? Was she blushing because she's not used to asking people for favours?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2010)

Talk about a major development. PCP had a hard enough time with Crow and Natural independently. A collaboration presents the ultimate challenge.


----------



## Sen (Jul 26, 2010)

So is this just a temporary crossover then?  And then the manga will return to being their own series?  Seems like it will be hard to beat anyway though.  Anyway I enjoyed that twist at the end of the chapter, makes it more exciting 

Also I was lurking that SJ thread, is it true that Otters 11 is actually becoming a real manga/one-shot or something?


----------



## Random Member (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, It seems it's getting a one-shot.


----------



## Sen (Jul 26, 2010)

That should be fun, is that why Bakuman is on hiatus then?  I totally missed that notice too, guess I don't pay enough attention.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 26, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Yes, It seems it's getting a one-shot.



They are giving the people what they want and I for one applaud them for giving us our badass Otter-man ass kicker.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 26, 2010)

Otters 11 was the best concept out of all the manga's featured in Bakuman. I'm glad its getting a story.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2010)

Hopefully it gets an OVA after the Bakuman anime is released.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 30, 2010)

They always put it up late though


----------



## Epyon (Jul 30, 2010)

it's licensed

It'll probaby be out here later today.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 30, 2010)

Back from holidays, first thing I did was read my Bakuman chapter.
I was already expecting something like that to happen and now the real competition begins.
I hope PCP makes it or else it will be another good manga (PCP) ruined >.<


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought we weren't getting a Bakuman chapter for two weeks?  This week because of the mangaka taking a break, and next week because of Jump going on break.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 30, 2010)

Why's Jump on break in two weeks?  Is it Golden Week again already?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

There is only one Golden Week, and that's in spring.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a different Japanese holiday .


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> There is only one Golden Week, and that's in spring.



Yeah, I've heard there's only one Golden Week a year, but Godammit does it feel like it come 3-4 a year!



BlinkyEC said:


> It's a different Japanese holiday .



I see


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 31, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Yes, It seems it's getting a one-shot.



Otters 11 will be epic!


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 31, 2010)

Not that I'm not happy we're getting a One-shot spin-off, and not that I'm not happy it's Otters 11, but man do I wish we got Trap or Crow...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 31, 2010)

It's humans with Otter's heads !!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2010)

I can forgive you as a human, but I can't forgive you...

AS AN OTTER


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 1, 2010)

Someone really needs to rep an otter11 sig

if only i was iamotter instead of iamwalrus


----------



## rice (Aug 1, 2010)

herro peeps


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 2, 2010)

Otter 11 will be so fucking epic that I bet that One-Shot will turn out to be the start of a great new manga.

And considering the time it has been up already in Bakuman, I expect it to be a long-term manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 2, 2010)

Isn't it supposed to come out this week? :33


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2010)

i feel deprived of my bakuman fix this week


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2010)

Even though, I've seen posts concerning it, I didn't find any links, so with that...

*Weekly Shonen Jump To Carry Bakuman's Manga Within Manga*



> According to Natalie, Weekly Shonen Jump joint issue 36 & 37 will carry *"Rakko 11 Go"*, a manga within Bakuman manga. Rakko 11 Go is Hiramaru Kazuya's first work and has already gotten an anime adaptation in Bakuman world. The issue will be released on August 9th.
> 
> Bakuman tankobon volume 9 will be released on August 4th.
> 
> Source:


----------



## stardust (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, cool. I always said to myself that if any of the manga within Bakuman were real, Otter #11 would be first on my list. Heh, bet Hiramaru will be complaining soon enough.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2010)

Wait so is it becoming a series or is still just a One-Shot?  And what would be epic is it getting an OVA (though it would probably just be an extra episode of the Bakuman anime).


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 3, 2010)

The anime is coming out this fall?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 3, 2010)

^Yes.
**


----------



## rice (Aug 3, 2010)

its october i think.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 4, 2010)

Just read from the beginning to 95. It's surprisingly addictive. Should've seen a crossover between Crow and Natural coming. Eiji just keeps ishing on Ashirogi every step of the way.

I'd almost guarantee that Nakai comes back eventually. Perhaps to be Ashirogi's assistant.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 5, 2010)

Otters 11 coming next week


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 5, 2010)

Hold up...you mean Otters is going to become REAL?! Gotta be friggin' kidding me.

Why Otters? Why not Crow, Trap, or PCP?

Seriously, how'd they get away with naming a manga after a drug?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2010)

^I'm with you, it should've been Trap or Crow...


----------



## rice (Aug 5, 2010)

i wanna see crow


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 5, 2010)

Why Otters?   Do people here need to ask that?   When Otters was first seen, everyone here went frantic.   Not so much of the other mangas.


----------



## akoftroy (Aug 5, 2010)

Some simple spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically...PCP is still hanging around 5th place and Shujin wants to do like a five chapter arc that ends in Issue 25, which is the time limit on them surpassing Eiji. Hattori thinks it's too risky but the duo convinces him. Then he talks about how far they've come and how they've surpassed him. Chap ends with a full page Hattori saying something like "Do what you think is best, it's your series!" 

Miura thinks he deserves a raise for having the 4th and 6th rated series in the latest Jump...


----------



## Inugami (Aug 5, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Some simple spoilers...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



LOL if the spoilers are true I cant believe Miura thinks he deserve something like that, worst editor in the series.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess it's cuz Otters is the most unique premise. It's got a friggin' anthropomorphic otter as the lead. Suppose it's just the sorta thing to fly...but still.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 5, 2010)

They should just make PCP cross-over with Detective Trap.

Making Trap suddenly show up "I'm aware of your schemes..." and make it a cat and mouse game like in death note *insert serious arc*


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 5, 2010)

Now there's an idea


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 5, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> I read somewhere the issue will come on 9 August


Well, yeah. But we get the chapters earlier anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah, I see the voting process is being given considerable time this chapter, which is a given since they hope to over take Crow and Natural.

I'm hoping the gamble on working on a storyline arc pays off. Looking forward to seeing how everything plays out.


----------



## rice (Aug 6, 2010)

this week's bakuman's gettin a lot of lines


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that too!   Nice to give us an example of what they mean with the real thing.   Now the fire is lit and game's on!


BTW, Switching Urinals with the Wash Toilets.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 6, 2010)

The manga collaboration is the most retarded idea ever.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 6, 2010)

I needs me some otters11 . . . sigh.

I was hoping we'd get more Saiko vs. Eiji stuff, but this seems like its going to boil over into Takagi vs. Iwase write-offs, so it's still kinda rolling.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2010)

Takahama used the Soul Eater method.


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quick question, if they consider 5 chapters or so to be a lengthy arc, how does bleach get away with (some number thats longer then a post's limit)? 

On a different note, just to be clear on the tactics here, the game plan is to average higher votes in the 3s than to find a way to dig into the 2s and 1s?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2010)

The Holy Trinity doesn't have to abide by the rules of other Jump standards.


----------



## rice (Aug 7, 2010)

lizardo221 said:


> Quick question, if they consider 5 chapters or so to be a lengthy arc, how does bleach get away with (some number thats longer then a post's limit)?
> 
> On a different note, just to be clear on the tactics here, the game plan is to average higher votes in the 3s than to find a way to dig into the 2s and 1s?



bleach is popular, so they do what they want


----------



## rice (Aug 7, 2010)

omg i wana read it badd


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 7, 2010)

lizardo221 said:


> Quick question, if they consider 5 chapters or so to be a lengthy arc, how does bleach get away with (some number thats longer then a post's limit)?
> 
> On a different note, just to be clear on the tactics here, the game plan is to average higher votes in the 3s than to find a way to dig into the 2s and 1s?



Bleach and PCP are different, PCP is the type of manga with small story arcs like Gintama for example while Bleach is the type who uses big story arcs.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 7, 2010)

"Just as I thought, you judged me by my appearance." 
Otters 11 isn't serious humor, it's serious awesome 

If anyone's looking to read it . . . 
sleepyfansscans.blogspot.com
on the front page, yo.


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 7, 2010)

^OOOMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG!!!

FUCK BAKUMAN! I WANT MORE OF OTTER 11.

This is just too awesome!!!


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 7, 2010)

It's quite simple: PCP isn't a battle manga. Detective Conan (well it's kinda in the same genre, PCP isn't in a well-defined genre) is full of short story arcs as well.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 7, 2010)

Otter 11 is so funny. What made Otter interesting is that Yoshida even existed in same realm with it and continue to mock Otter to no end.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2010)

Pretty good, reminds me of Western comics.  The last page had me laughing though "Next time, Otter will find himself on the battlefield?! Of Course it won't continue"


----------



## Blinky (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow that one-shot was good .


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Aug 7, 2010)

Otters 11 was so awesome!


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 7, 2010)

Page 4's Side Text  :rofl

This spin-off actually feels like Hiramaru actually wrote it, with the Yoshida bashing and the theme of hating work.

Boy they really got us good with that "hiatus".


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 7, 2010)

I have just read Otters 11 and it was so


----------



## rice (Aug 8, 2010)

now i get serious humour


----------



## rice (Aug 8, 2010)

now that i look my set: detective trap looks like saiko and pcp looks like shujin


----------



## Godot (Aug 8, 2010)

Otters 11 is perhaps the funniest thing I've ever read in my entire life


----------



## rice (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah, first time i read serious humour


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 8, 2010)

holy fuck otters 11


----------



## rice (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah  ofc


----------



## BVB (Aug 8, 2010)

Damn. 

Drop Bakuman and give us weekly dosis of Otters11.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 8, 2010)

Otters 11 was awesome :33 
Sure there were a lot of lines 
Otters 11 is more popular than Jump


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 8, 2010)

_Otters 11_ should become an official Jump series, for serious!


----------



## rice (Aug 11, 2010)

you guys think otters 11's popularity will drag bakuman's popularity up?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 11, 2010)

Bakuman and Otter 11 will make a collaboration. It's will be revealed that Otter 11 is in fact Hiramaru, and he puts a mask so the editors won't judge him by his appearance.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> you guys think otters 11's popularity will drag bakuman's popularity up?



On the contrary - Otters 11's recent surge will most likely cannabilze Bakuman's popularity - the fan's in Japan will riot if Ohba and Obata don't drop Bakuman immediately and begin serializing Otters 11.


----------



## rice (Aug 11, 2010)

but i'd rather bakuman then otters 11


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 11, 2010)

Of course, they could also pull an Eiji, and do both at the same time  . . . :ho


----------



## rice (Aug 11, 2010)

shit.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Aug 11, 2010)

Otters 11 was really awesome!

I wanna see one shots of the other series.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2010)

OM is a shit forum; their opinions don't matter since they don't know anything


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL; Otters 11 was freaking awesome. They managed to work in Death Note as well; its almost as if they are pulling an Eiji with the whole look at how talented we are; we can do random one shots on stuff based in our manga world and still manage to work in our previous awesome work.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 11, 2010)

Otters 11 wasn't bad. It was weird at times but I got chuckles out of it.

Oh, and I finally caught up on the series


----------



## Blinky (Aug 11, 2010)

Isn't it awesome ?  

You better love Hiramaru


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 11, 2010)

Hiramaru and Yoshida make me laugh 

I remember when I was first reading it Hattori reminded me of Hatchan from OP.

Aoki and Eiji are my favorites though :33


----------



## Blinky (Aug 11, 2010)

Eiji's awesome .


----------



## rice (Aug 12, 2010)

i enjoy the funny moments in bakuman


----------



## Random Member (Aug 12, 2010)

It seems Otters 11 is either getting another chapter or having its one shot re-printed in the Shonen Jump Next magazine on Monday. Probably the former, I hope.



> Shonen Jump Next, a spinoff publication of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine, will ship on Monday with a one-shot side story from Rakko 11-gō (Otter #11) ? the manga from the fictional world of the Bakuman. manga series.
> 
> [...]
> 
> A 15-page Rakko 11-gō manga already ran in this week's issue of Weekly Shonen Jump.



Source:


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 12, 2010)

Otter 11 does need to use his rock hands to beat some fools to make this side story truely complete


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 12, 2010)

man Otters 11 is probably the manga of the year.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2010)

he's like a modern day Kira


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 13, 2010)

Its the otter Messiah!, I hope they do another one shot.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Random Member (Aug 14, 2010)

Saw that too in Ch. 115. Had a good laugh.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 14, 2010)

MrCinos said:


>




Tch. Blatant self-advertising at it's finest. Where is that from? The site you can read that I mean.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 14, 2010)

^
Here.
**


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2010)

Random Member said:


> It seems Otters 11 is either getting another chapter or having its one shot re-printed in the Shonen Jump Next magazine on Monday. Probably the former, I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:



Are One-Shots usually featured in a poll?  I'm interested in how well it did.

One step closer to eventual OVA


----------



## Sassy (Aug 15, 2010)

Reading Bakuman 

Heard anime was coming in the fall 

HELLs YEAH!


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 18, 2010)

For fuck sake I feel like I didn't learn much about Otters 11 with only this One-Shot.

I want to read more! Otters 11 is epic.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 18, 2010)

the one shot of Otters 11 was okay


----------



## abcd (Aug 18, 2010)

Otters11            .


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 18, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> **





> the one shot of Otters 11 was okay





~Ageha~ said:


> *Otters 11 was okay*





~Ageha~ said:


> *okay*




I am disappoint. Saying that "Otters 11 was okay" is like saying PCP would be your 4th vote if you could vote for 4.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 18, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I am disappoint. Saying that "Otters 11 was okay" is like saying PCP would be your 4th vote if you could vote for 4.



it was only one chapter we need more to truly call it great


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2010)

too many yoshida's


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 19, 2010)

I've finally caught up with the manga. Now I'm hyped up for the upcoming anime.

As for Otters 11, I can see it doing well as a satire but it's nothing special. In any case, Hiramaru-sensei is awesome.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 19, 2010)

> As for Otters 11, I can see it doing well as a satire but it's *nothing special.*


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 19, 2010)

no spoilers? =/


----------



## akoftroy (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The whole chapter is Shujin trying to work out the plot for a PCP story arc that spans 5 chapters. You get to see more of the story of PCP and Shujin visits his old elementary school for inspiration. Pretty boring chap but Shujin does throw out an "I love you" to Miyoshi. Her response "Huh?! Oh, me too..."


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 20, 2010)

Scans where


----------



## Random Member (Aug 20, 2010)

I think the 5 chapter Akechi thing is nice. Hopefully the in-story readers feel the same way. And lol @ dinnertime in the Takagi household.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 20, 2010)

Chapter a little too in-depth for my taste. 

Then again, I'm not a crazy about PCP. It's like elementary school Death Note.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not feeling this arc there trying to introduce into PCP. The idea of a new character challenging PCP does sound interesting bit the actual development didn't grab me. I will say that the final challenge prank does seem quite creative.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 20, 2010)

Azhra said:


> Chapter a little too in-depth for my taste.
> 
> Then again, I'm not a crazy about PCP. It's like elementary school Death Note.


And the chapter also relies on Japanese codes. I have no inkling on whether those message things they sent were clever or not since the translations mixed with the Japanese don't really help me with understanding.

Sounds like something which would be hard to properly translate, in which case, an extra page filled with explanations should have been provided by Sleepyfans.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 20, 2010)

i kinda wanna know what Crow and + Natural's plots are about


----------



## Inugami (Aug 20, 2010)

This PCP arc sounds kinda boring and too niche to beat battle manga like Crow.

LOL at the main strategy of the rival, people watching him all the day.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 21, 2010)

Azhra said:


> Chapter a little too in-depth for my taste.
> 
> Then again, I'm not a crazy about PCP. It's like elementary school Death Note.



Yeah, PCP is somewhat similar to Death Note, with rivals trying to outwit each other. But the characters in PCP are only doing petty stuff and their strategies are nowhere amazing. I guess this is part of the serious humor they are trying to create. If they could make the characters mature slowly and sort of "level up" their strategies, it could become very good.


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 21, 2010)

I liked the code idea but I'm not sure how that would fly with an average manga audience. Next to Naruto or Bleach where power ups are called "mind blowing" this code might be like reading Kant in German.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow the whole idea with the surveillance is just one big nod to Light giving himself up as Kira


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, what an excellant chapter!   I just love the brainstorming and how they developed the plot so intricately.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 21, 2010)

PCP's plot is like a less mature death note which is a good thing because if it was mature I assume people would call it a rip off. I'm also 100 about  casual fans not being able to get the code.

I want to know about the writing process for Crow though I bet its like HxH or KHR


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 21, 2010)

In order to make PCP more interesting, they should slowly move up the story from elementary school to high school, then to adult world, then international..

It should be fun when their pranks backfired when they accidentally cause ruckus on mafia group and become those mafia's target.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 21, 2010)

Never know, that might happen 200 chapters down the line.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I finally get the appeal of PCP. There's so much intrigue, yet it's about relatively mundane, non threatening stuff. It's like the Seinfeld of suspenseful drama. A drama about nothing really dramatic, yet they still make it intriguing. Sure, they kinda explain this themselves in story, but it never means nothing until it clicks with me as well.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'm way more interested in Crow or Natural+ rather than PCP right now :/


----------



## Rowel (Aug 22, 2010)

I really liked this chapter a lot. I love how the planned out the next five chapters of PCP and how everything is going to lead up to the end. The idea of a rival always works well.

I'm curious what they will make Akechi look like since they've only showed us a silhouette so far.

I also wonder if this rival will have a long term effect on the manga and if he will keep coming back to challenge PCP and try to figure out who they are.

I also loved how this chapters focus was the PCP storyline and we got to focus more on the Manga their are writing than just the story of their lives.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2010)

Rowel said:


> \
> I'm curious what they will make Akechi look like since they've only showed us a silhouette so far.



They should make him look like Eiji  .


----------



## Wrath (Aug 22, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> In order to make PCP more interesting, they should slowly move up the story from elementary school to high school, then to adult world, then international..
> 
> It should be fun when their pranks backfired when they accidentally cause ruckus on mafia group and become those mafia's target.


I think it is their intention for the characters to age and change. Kind of like Bakuman itself.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 22, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> They should make him look like Eiji  .



I thought the same thing.   Would be funny if it did, because it would be a message to him, "We aren't going to give up!"


----------



## Rowel (Aug 22, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> They should make him look like Eiji  .



Thats an interesting idea, although their opponent seems to have a more seriousness surrounding him and Eiji even though he means business in his work just appears too goofy.

 They could use Eiji as a basis maybe but making it exactly like Eiji wouldn't work. Having a few similarities in appearance to Eiji would be a bit enjoyable to see though.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 22, 2010)

What annoys me about PCP is that it seems they are just making the story as they go along. Now I don't know how mangas usually do it, but I suspect that they should have some rough outline on what will happen over the course of the next 100 chapters at any given time. Goda seems like he's planned several of 100 chapters ahead at any time.

These guys still don't seem like professional mangaka to me.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2010)

> Goda seems like he's planned several of 100 chapters ahead at any time.



I was going to give a serious reply until I notice you used "Goda"   

You know what I'lll answer anyway even though I doubt I'll care for the reply . 

One Piece is an adventure manga which has arcs that can be a year long . 
PCP... well I'm not even sure what to classify it as ... maybe thriller ? But anyway it has yet to have an arc before now . Which means that in each chapter a complication gets brought up and is resolved in that same chapter . 

*They are both very different writing styles and One Piece is not comparable in any way to PCP * 

Oda is probably the best example for planning ahead but that doesn't mean that all great mangakas plan two years ahead . 

In fact didn't Akira Toriyama state before that he never planned past yhe current arc for Dragonball ?


----------



## perman07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I was going to give a serious reply until I notice you used "Goda"


Hehe, your reply was still serious though.

So you're not an OP-tard like me then I take it?
What kind of tard are you then?


> You know what I'lll answer anyway even though I doubt I'll care for the reply .
> 
> One Piece is an adventure manga which has arcs that can be a year long .
> PCP... well I'm not even sure what to classify it as ... maybe thriller ? But anyway it has yet to have an arc before now . Which means that in each chapter a complication gets brought up and is resolved in that same chapter .
> ...


I agree, though I don't think a lack of planning should be acknowledged as a just as legitimate way to go. Even if your manga is very "serial" in nature, that doesn't mean any semblance of long term planning should just be foregone, recurring elements exist in any serial piece of fiction.

It's possible we just haven't been told of Shujins plans (though to me it seems implied they haven't really got much for now), but it's just my opinion that any author or mangaka with writing integrity ought to at least attempt to plan somewhat ahead. There's a reason modern TV series in higher and higher degrees are going more and more towards plot continuity and abandoning the old approach of doing shit week by week. It's just plain better writing the way I see it.



> Oda is probably the best example for planning ahead but that doesn't mean that all great mangakas plan two years ahead .
> 
> In fact didn't Akira Toriyama state before that he never planned past yhe current arc for Dragonball ?


Well, if you've got continuity during an arc, and you maintain continuity with previous arcs, that can turn out just as well. I suppose one can consider an arc-by-arc approach similar to how TV shows do it by writing season by season.

This approach can certainly turn out very well, but IMO the best shows like for instance the Wire seem like they are a single piece of work when regarded in hindsight. The more fragmented a fictional work seems, the less good it just tends to be IMO.

I suppose I'm just flaunting my love for large epic stories here though, other people may disagree with me.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 23, 2010)

^ I pretty sure that Bakuman shown that it is rather hard to stick to your original plan/storyboard since you wouldn't want to risk your series go cancelled especially when your series not even reached 100 chapters.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 23, 2010)

Seems like a good Arc.
Let's wait and see if the other "people" will think the same.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 23, 2010)

perman07 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a tard for anything . And anyone who calls themselves that should think about what it implies . 

The format for PCP seems to be gag manga-like it's not *BIG EPIC STORIES* and clearly continuity doesn't apply an aweful lot of continuity . What pushes it along is clever ideas for pranks . How is that even comparable to a big epic adventure manga . 

Keep in mind Shujin's style of writing . He tried every genre and this type of manga is what suits him best . That much is obvious . *And yes I get the whole planning is important* thing but with a manga like this it's driven by new and intriguing ideas . So any longtorm planning (At this stage of the series anyway) would be pointless since it would go unnoticed by the audience . 

And TV shows can't really compare to weekly mangas .


----------



## perman07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gag-manga? The so-called "serious humor" is present, yeah, but to me it seems more like a mystery manga with a twist. Gag-manga sounds like a completely wrong term for what I've read.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Aug 23, 2010)

perman07 said:


> What annoys me about PCP is that it seems they are just making the story as they go along. Now I don't know how mangas usually do it, but I suspect that they should have some rough outline on what will happen over the course of the next 100 chapters at any given time. Goda seems like he's planned several of 100 chapters ahead at any time.
> 
> These guys still don't seem like professional mangaka to me.



Its because the series is still in its infancy.  Pretty much all manga start out trying to figure out which direction they should go in.  That's why you end up with characters like Konohamaru from naurto.  He was set up to be a major character and part of the story, but the series never went that way.  Similarly, look at all those classmates of Ichigo's that aren't important anymore.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Gag-manga? The so-called "serious humor" is present, yeah, but to me it seems more like a mystery manga with a twist. Gag-manga sounds like a completely wrong term for what I've read.



I was referring to the structure of the manga . 

Any spoilers or anything ?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 26, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Gag-manga? The so-called "serious humor" is present, yeah, but to me it seems more like a mystery manga with a twist. Gag-manga sounds like a completely wrong term for what I've read.



Agree , this introduce rival arc it's anything but funny .


----------



## Chibibaki (Aug 26, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I was going to give a serious reply until I notice you used "Goda"
> 
> You know what I'lll answer anyway even though I doubt I'll care for the reply .
> 
> ...



Conversely, we have someone like Kishi. A writer who makes mistakes from issue to issue because he doesnt appear to plan anything ahead of time.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Agree , this introduce rival arc it's anything but funny .



As I said already I was reffering to the structure .



Chibibaki said:


> Conversely, we have someone like Kishi. A writer who makes mistakes from issue to issue because he doesnt appear to plan anything ahead of time.



I'd rather this not turn into a big HST discussion...


----------



## Rowel (Aug 26, 2010)

Chapter 98:

this post

TY Kewl0210 for the translation !


----------



## cow9654 (Aug 26, 2010)

Blinky said:


> As I said already I was reffering to the structure .



There are terms for the structures your talking about.


serial series: sequential stories that are linked chronologically (ie. Naruto, Dragon Ball, One Piece,etc.)

stand alone series: a series of stories that have a beginning/middle/end. Each story has little to do with the previous story other than characters/themes/settings/etc. (ie. Most American cartoons and sitcoms fall under this category)


Not all stories are 100% defined by either term. In PCP's case they are adding a more "serial" element to it with this new arc even though it's mostly a stand alone type of story.

And as far as planning is concerned, it isn't as necessary to stand alone series. The Simpsons and Family Guy for example don't find their appeal in the progression of the story, but rather in the comedy within it. 

Akira Toriyama definitely did not plan Dragon Ball very far ahead. The Android/Cell saga is a perfect example of that. The enemies changed from Androids 19 and 20 to 16,17, and 18, to Cell(and all his transformations). Apparently this was because the editor did not believe the enemies were interesting enough until he got to Cell.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 27, 2010)

Iwase was quite cute in this chapter pek

I predict they get the exact same number of votes as Natural


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 27, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Iwase was quite cute in this chapter pek
> 
> I predict they get the exact same number of votes as Natural



Heh, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tying with natural seems like the most poetic of outcomes after all.


----------



## aboodsama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

the anime will air on the 2nd of october(satardays),thank god its at the begining of the month.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 27, 2010)

Iwase so beautiful in this chapter..I really like her. It seems that Iwase willing to become Shujin's mistress if Shujin make the proposal. 

Seriously, Shujin is better man than Saiko in everything...This made Saiko look so....average.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a feeling that the PCP will stand between Crow and + Natural in 3rd place, in the results.


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2010)

Give us PCP as a Manga
NOW


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 27, 2010)

It would be great if PCP got cancelled. This would lead us to the opportunity to learn more about other manga company.


----------



## 8 (Aug 27, 2010)

this rivalry theme reminds me of death note.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 27, 2010)

Shuujin and Iwase's relationship confuses the hell out of me. I mean if this wasn't shounen, I might have some theories on how it would play out but right now I'm just at a loss for how it will end up.

I can see Miyoshi going crazy and doing something out there as she's done it before but its so hard to call considering the genre and who's writing this manga.

Either way Shuujin is a pimp and Saiko is just some illustrating monkey at this point.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 27, 2010)

giving us a glimpse of pcp was a really nice touch  those few pages were well-done


----------



## perman07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Either way Shuujin is a pimp and Saiko is just some illustrating monkey at this point.


The artistry of manga is a large part of what makes manga good. If it wasn't, you could just read books instead.

While I'm not the guy who cares the most about the artwork, I certainly think it's a vital component in a good manga.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah Saiko is a bit dull ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2010)

Saiko is twenty something years old and he's still playin' elementary school games with that one chick...


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2010)

Saiko is the one who generally gives good insight on how other mangas have prevailed and what they should change.

One isn't more talented than the other, they are just different sides of the same coin


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 27, 2010)

Great chapter, but I got the feeling it will end up a tie for 4th place and come down to the Chief making a decision.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 27, 2010)

perman07 said:


> The artistry of manga is a large part of what makes manga good. If it wasn't, you could just read books instead.
> 
> While I'm not the guy who cares the most about the artwork, I certainly think it's a vital component in a good manga.



I wasn't making reference to the duo's talents as mangaka's. I was alluding to the point that Saiko seems to be there just for the purpose of drawing Shuujin's story as a character. Shuujin is the more dynamic character going through changes and in conflict with those around him; thus driving the story forward.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I wasn't making reference to the duo's talents as mangaka's. I was alluding to the point that Saiko seems to be there just for the purpose of drawing Shuujin's story as a character. Saiko is the more dynamic character going through changes and in conflict with those around him; thus driving the story forward.


Ah, sorry, misunderstood you I guess. I agree with that though, Saiko isn't that good a character.


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 27, 2010)

Iwase was fucking awesome. I have no admit, I wasn't really fond of her before, but now I really like her. She's quite cute.

And I really want a special PCP chapter now.


----------



## seastone (Aug 27, 2010)

Am I the only who got the impression the mangaka were patting themsleves on the back with the whole "rivals makes a manga great" by referring to their own manga?

Though I am hoping that it won't be a tie. I just wish to see the duo at finally beat Eiji at something after a lot of struggles in the past.


----------



## acritarch (Aug 27, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Am I the only who got the impression the mangaka were patting themsleves on the back with the whole "rivals makes a manga great" by referring to their own manga?



Yeah... Both Bakumen and Death Note...


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 27, 2010)

Well Saiko stood more in the spotlight of the beginning of the manga in my eyes until Detective Trap ended then Shuujin stepped up more.

But I still like Saiko

Btw the color page was awesome too, Fukuda on his tiny bike


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Aug 27, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Am I the only who got the impression the mangaka were patting themsleves on the back with the whole "rivals makes a manga great" by referring to their own manga?



I got that impression back when they were talking about how too much dialogue might sometimes be a good thing in a manga, which could have been them trying to justify why they made that Bakuman chapter in real life so dialogue heavy. I've also had the impression that ashirogi muto themselves are ohba and obata's mary sues, the life they imagine themselves having with idealized love lives and all that.

The focus on saiko and shuujin seems to fluctuate a lot. Iirc a while back people were saying that saiko was getting all the spotlight and wanted shuujin to show his storytelling smarts again. Then shuujin got a harem and it switched and people wanted saiko to act like a real main character, and etc.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh man, that PCP ending was awesome


----------



## rice (Aug 27, 2010)

WHY THA FIRETRUCK IS BAKUMAN DOING THIS TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
OMMGGG ANOTHERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR WEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 28, 2010)

Justaccordingtokeikaku.jpg

Translators note: Keikaku means plan


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2010)

Loved the artwork for this week's cover page. 

Going with Rivalry instead of setting up the antagonist as an enemy was a good idea, but let's see if that shift was enough to get them to beat Natural.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

Hiramaru's face


----------



## Zhu Xieyu (Aug 28, 2010)

IWASE: It was as if she had something to prove, deep down, to herself.

TAKAGI: At last, he finally understood what a 'Good Rivalry' is all about...

EIJI: He should write more in poetry.

F.U.KUDA: Maintaining all those bike sure must be hard work...


----------



## Moon (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow Bakuman could seriously end at chapter 100. Don't think it will though, there is a still a fight for an anime to be had I'd guess. The PCP chapter was pretty good, I'd be surprised if they failed again this time, but it could go either way as we've seen. 

The whole phone ringing and exclamations to end a chapter is just getting annoying at this point.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 2, 2010)

They have to be timing the whole anime thing with the real life anime coming out soon. These guys love that kind of symbolism.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 2, 2010)

I almost forgot about the illegitimate sons of Hiramaru and Aoki  .


----------



## Felix (Sep 2, 2010)

The smile on my face when I saw those anime requests on the table of Editor Chief...
Can't be described


----------



## Random Member (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm very interested in getting a look at the process for getting a drama CD, novelization and anime adaption. Looking forward to seeing the limit to how much say an author usually gets for each type of media.

And Akina should cheer up.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 2, 2010)

Feels like it'll be ending soon


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 2, 2010)

Does this mean we'll get to see Iwase walk a lap around Shueisha on her hands nude? 

In all seriousness, congrats to Ashirogi Muto-sensei! Somehow I think the anime might not make it if they're pushing the novelization and drama CD out now, though it there were to be an anime as well, all three can be a tie-in of sorts and PCP will logically boom.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 2, 2010)

In this chapter: Mashiro's penis is fed up with waiting! 

Also,

Otters is in 11th?!


----------



## Lucius (Sep 2, 2010)

i don't think the editor in chief will tell them about it yet or he'll tell them but be against them having an anime so soon.

kind of like how they pushed back the anime of otters 11. the reason was a different one though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 2, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> But yeah...is the series ending soon...?


I doubt it. I think it'll at least surpass Death Note in amount of chapters.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2010)

Pretty good chapter. Though I doubt they will be getting an anime so soon.


----------



## hehey (Sep 2, 2010)

An anime and they are only up to chapter 25!??, wow.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 2, 2010)

Felix said:


> The smile on my face when I saw those anime requests on the table of Editor Chief...
> Can't be described


I also had that smile...

..until I realised it means Bakuman might end soon.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

Pretty good chapter, but I honestly doubt they'll be getting an anime this early in thier run.

Course with people requesting to make PCP into an anime this could mean it's almost over.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Sep 2, 2010)

Unless the Chief and Hattori decide to be dicks and not tell them about the anime requests.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

Corrupt Deity said:


> Unless the Chief and Hattori decide to be dicks and not tell them about the anime requests.



That could happen, or they could tell them, but then tell them it's best to turn the requests down for now, until PCP gets more chapters.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2010)

Or they might just end up with a couple of OVAs.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 2, 2010)

This was a really happy chapter. :33

Too happy. I feel like the authors are setting up a trap 

Throughout this series plenty of stuff has gone wrong for the main characters. Seems weird that everything will suddenly be smooth sailing from here. Something most likely will go wrong. 

Like, maybe Azuki actually doesn't do a good job for the Drama CD and thus isn't a shoe-in for the anime like they hope.

Or maybe she does do a good job but they look elsewhere anyway. There's characters with different actors going from the CD to the anime even when the CD actor did a good job. Rurouni Kenshin sticks out to me in this regard


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope the chief refuses those proposals for the sake of Bakuman.

If  not I can't see a long future for my favourite manga 
So many things happened in this chapter >.<


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 2, 2010)

yay for azuki actually appearing

i'm a bit worried about his reaction at the end tho


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2010)

Even if they do hook up this manga isn't over until they surpass Eiji.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 2, 2010)

Can you imagine Eiji reaching top 1 and then asking for PCP to be removed?
I'd love to see that.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope the story will go a little while longer after Azuki and Saiko get married...I don't want it to end just yet


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 2, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Can you imagine Eiji reaching top 1 and then asking for PCP to be removed?
> I'd love to see that.


Yeah, but I don't think Eiji actually hates PCP. Besides, he would want the competition.



Zorokiller said:


> Oh btw, PCP would be like Naruto or KHR as anime if it started now.
> One big filler-fest


Not unless they do it by seasons. Bearing in mind that the studio that picks up the adaptation is not Studio Pierrot.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 2, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Oh btw, PCP would be like Naruto or KHR as anime if it started now.
> One big filler-fest



Yeah, they won't be getting an anime for sure.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 2, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Yeah, they won't be getting an anime for sure.



I hope the mangaka's talk about how hated filler is. I'd like to see an author's take on some of the craptacular episodes we get.


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

kay, i hope they don't get anime, they don't get married and experience difficulties

shit i feel so bad 

let's just hope bakuman doesn't end 
i feel sorry for iwase 
i feel like miho will have some difficulties with her current company  feels like she's gonna leave and join somewhere else


----------



## Inugami (Sep 3, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yeah, but I don't think Eiji actually hates PCP. Besides, he would want the competition.



Yes its more probable at this point if he cancel natural in order to make something better that can compete with PCP.


----------



## abcd (Sep 3, 2010)

Hope they dont send iwase back to the kitchen


----------



## balmung29 (Sep 3, 2010)

I love the current chapters but I wonder when Iwase will get her man dammit she deserves one. She may have been a bitch but oh well.


----------



## Godot (Sep 3, 2010)

After reading this chapter, while glad they could get their anime, I have a bad feeling this manga could end soon. I kinda hope Saiko and Shuujin actually decline the offer of an anime, so that they could write more chapters. Or the next chapter will probably be Hattori deciding whether he should tell them about it or not.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 3, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Can you imagine Eiji reaching top 1 and then asking for PCP to be removed?
> I'd love to see that.



That would be pure evil.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome chapter, didn't expect the little surprise in the end of it.

I'm sure Ashirogi will decline the offer, as they'll think that they should progress the story more before getting an anime.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2010)

good chapter look like PCP is popular that they want an anime that soon in its creation like they did with natural. it will probably be a short 13 episode anime. like some of the animes out there.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 3, 2010)

They can do an OVA. It's still anime right?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Sep 3, 2010)

greaaaat chapter  bakuman is on a roll lately.

the ending was especially such a nice twist, my heart stopped for a second


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2010)

It was great that they over took Natural (and missed Crow by only 2 votes), but the news was partly deflated by the fact that Natural finished 6th (which caught me off guard).

Akina sure took the loss pretty hard. 

As for Miho, it's great that she has the role for the Drama CD since it gets her one step closer to a possible role for PCP anime (if that transpires) and the ending seems to signify that it may not be that far fetched.

I'm guessing that we can't be riding on such a high for too much longer. I wonder what's the next setback our protagonist will face?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 3, 2010)

Lost in all our love for our heroic duo is the fact that Iwase appears to be crushed; I mean its as if she *HAS* to win for the sake of her sanity. 

I am more interested in what is going on in her head then in if they get the anime next since it seems to be just a matter of time for that. Iwase is the more compelling story to me at this point.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Sep 3, 2010)

I can see some kind of mental breakdown occuring, or rather, that's what I want. I could see some kinda deal where Iwase's going to find out about Eiji's proposal that if Crow ever became #1 he could get rid of one manga he doesn't like and demand that it be PCP.

They're riding too high right now. Something is almost guaranteed to happen to bring them down the earth again.

And you already know the EiC isn't going to let word get out about the anime proposals. Not just yet. Or not intentionally.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Sep 3, 2010)

At first I was looking forward to seeing Iwase run a lap around shuiesha naked but now it seems it would be in bad taste


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Sep 3, 2010)

kijogigo said:


> At first I was looking forward to seeing Iwase run a lap around shuiesha naked but now it seems it would be in bad taste



Can't believe I forgot about that.


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

i doubt eiji will cancel PCP, he's not that kind o person, he'll cancel PCP only if PCP becomes really shit, or else he's too good to do that


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 3, 2010)

i would love for Eiji to cancel PeeShiPee...but only once they feel like king cocks of the universe.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Sep 4, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Awesome chapter, didn't expect the little surprise in the end of it.
> 
> I'm sure Ashirogi will decline the offer, as they'll think that they should progress the story more before getting an anime.



You think so? I believe that if they find out about the anime proposals then Mashiro will definitely want to take it, after all that has been his main goal since the very beginning of the manga.


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

^agree, mashiro will definitely take the offer, no matter who convinces them, they wanted an anime for all the time.


----------



## akoftroy (Sep 4, 2010)

I think they'll make the anime deal but the anime company will go bankrupt because of piracy a week before the anime was set to be released...


----------



## Kenju (Sep 4, 2010)

I wanna read PCP dammit


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ohba and Obata's master plan: 1. reel in fanbase with Bakuman, 2. hype them to PCP and other manga that don't exist, 3. all future projects will be real life counterparts of manga in the baku-verse and leeches off bakuman's original success/fanbase

Didn't Mashiro say that one time that "manga is more important than azuki ?" and everyone thought he was crazy. But he might say something like this again if he thinks the anime coming too soon would jeopardize the quality of the story with filler. I doubt this will happen, and I'm sure he'll want to get the anime as soon as possible, but it's not impossible.


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

do you think 'otters 11 gone down' in this week's chapter of bakuman indicates the one shot didnt come out good?


----------



## Kyps (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the chapter overall was really well composed. I actually felt happy for both Mashiro and Azuki this chapter because their dreams were finally being accomplished. That being said, I honestly doubt, like others have said before, that it's going to be complete smooth sailing from here on out. 

To the above poster, LOL, that would be pretty funny.  Otters 11 was a pretty fun read; unique and something outside of the box.


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2010)

^ Bakuman fans might say that becuz we know what's happening, but people who doesnt know what serious humour is will get confused


----------



## Kyps (Sep 5, 2010)

^
Yeah I hear ya, that's probably true too. But Bakuman is pretty popular in Jump, is it not? I mean, it would have to be popular enough to warrant a one-shot spinoff to begin with, right?


----------



## Chibibaki (Sep 5, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Lost in all our love for our heroic duo is the fact that Iwase appears to be crushed; I mean its as if she *HAS* to win for the sake of her sanity.
> 
> I am more interested in what is going on in her head then in if they get the anime next since it seems to be just a matter of time for that. Iwase is the more compelling story to me at this point.



Iwase has plenty of options at this point. She could commit suicide, have a breakdown, turn into a full fledged villain (Making her attempts to hire Miho look like nice in comparison), she could fire Eiji in a fit of anger (Blaming him for her series going down hill), or she could decide to torment Takagi in his personal life because she can not prove to him her "worth".

I think she needs to stay as she can provide the majority of the conflict. After her actions with Miho, I dont want to see her "redeemed" though. She is much better off as the deranged obsessed villain than the good natured "rival"


----------



## lizardo221 (Sep 5, 2010)

Its been a while since ive gotten to really pull out a fun theory or two but Bakuman seems to be feeding my mind gold.

Lets start off with Eiji and his demand to cancel a manga if number 1. This is a man of good work and respects his fellow writers so I am very hard pressed to ever see him destroy another story out of vainity. This leaves me with two options, one of which is that some old story being printed weekly pisses him off badly, insulting everything he works for and wants it gone. The other option I'm leaing towards is that he will cancel his own series. He is a man who wants to fight and improve his skills, living through manga. Becoming number 1 then is somewhat of a death sentence, unable to go any higher. Allowing him to hit the top and work from scratch may be exactly what he wishes for.

Iwase had that little break down this week but it hit me hard when we found out that Bakuman needs an original story novel written. HEY, WHO WAS A NOVEL WRITTER?? WHO PINES FOR PCP'S WRITER?? The timing but played down aspect of the novel makes me think she may try and find her way into the world of PCP. Now, lets not forget the Eiji also has that option of killing a manga so pending on how the timing works, maybe he will "set her free". This is still mostly guess work but I wouldn't rule the novel option out fast. Also, the amount of manga writters fighting for the top is starting to get crowded so this might be the easy way to move her to a better spot in the story. 

Now, as to the anime. An interesting time problem pops up in my mind. Lets say the little voice actor takes up one job, and suddenly the anime is on the table too. Can she do both jobs?? I mean from a legal and physical point of view since I'm guessing she contracts for the CD. This might mean the anime has to be forced onto the back burner for a while till the CD is finished (that or we see a big legal battle). Another issue is that if she gets the CD job, she can't suck at it or good bye anime. 

I'm seeing a large conflict grow over this cd issue while the novel and anime questions develop in the background. Next couple of weeks should be good in terms of fanning the flames.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 8, 2010)

No Spoilers yet?


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2010)

thought new chapter was out when you posted


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2010)

It's only Wednesday


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2010)

thought it was a surprise


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Sep 8, 2010)

Insane Theory: Eiji doesn't want PCP to rush into Anime and cancels PCP

Editor lets Ashirogi get the Anime but Eiji thinks its a bad idea to rush into an Anime PCP. Eiji believes PCP Manga should continue on its own longer so PCP Anime doesn't have fillers. Ashirogi ignore Eiji's advice and Eiji feels it his responsibly to stop PCP from getting ruined this way. So Eiji pulls his trump card and cancels PCP Manga and the Anime offer is gone. So begins the hatred between Eiji and Ashirogi...


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

he could only cancel a manga, not anime, and if he cancels PCP manga, ashirogi wont get serialised anymore


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 9, 2010)

Has anyone seen the character popularity poll from a few weeks ago?

DDL

DDL


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

once again, i thought it was a new chapter


----------



## 8 (Sep 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> once again, i thought i was a new chapter



you thought you was the new chapter? :amazed


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

ipod typo  edited


----------



## Inugami (Sep 9, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Has anyone seen the character popularity poll from a few weeks ago?
> 
> DDL
> 
> DDL



Wow! Bakuman Japanese fans share the same awful taste in characters like the Bleach ones.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Sep 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> he could only cancel a manga, not anime, and if he cancels PCP manga, ashirogi wont get serialised anymore



I think given the circumstances they would be allowed to stay with Jump but have to start on a whole new series.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 9, 2010)

These character rankings confuse and infuriate me!


----------



## Inugami (Sep 9, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> These character rankings confuse and infuriate me!



Yes , it's so bad that scares the shit out of me , so many fail that I have a hard time choosing the worst ones :amazed .

But this one , I really loled.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 9, 2010)

Miho's mom being ranked so high pissed me off for about a second till I realized she's got that hot MILF action going for her and I was okay with her high ranking.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 9, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Miho's mom being ranked so high pissed me off for about a second till I realized she's got that hot MILF action going for her and I was okay with her high ranking.



I would be okay with that if this was focused at echii ,but it really isn't and she doesn't appear too much, the same with her loli daughter, still I wonder how this monstrosity happened .



I wonder if this was really a popularity poll =S.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 9, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I would be okay with that if this was focused at echii ,but it really isn't and she doesn't appear too much, the same with her loli daughter, still I wonder how this monstrosity happened .
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this was really a popularity poll =S.



That is one of the reasons this poll confused me; what the hell are they thinking? If they vote like this I can see why awesome manga's like Psyren get no love,.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

A lot of characters I don't recognise there .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> A lot of characters I don't recognise there .


Yeah. Who the fuck is that old man ranked on 8th?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah what the fuck ?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 9, 2010)

any spoilers yet? I really want to know whats up with Iwase, she was just a footnote in my head when I read the chapter last week but the more I looked back the more she kept bugging me and now I really want to know whats going on with her.


----------



## akoftroy (Sep 9, 2010)

Sheesh... That's not a popularity poll, that's the page asking for people to submit votes for the popularity poll! The numbers are basically in order of appearance. If you like Fukuda best, you vote for #23 and so on.

There was a flood of these same kind of posts at the last popularity poll... What's with you people?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 9, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Sheesh... That's not a popularity poll, that's the page asking for people to submit votes for the popularity poll! The numbers are basically in order of appearance. If you like Fukuda best, you vote for #23 and so on.
> 
> There was a flood of these same kind of posts at the last popularity poll... What's with you people?



short memory and I can't read japanese?


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 9, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Yeah. Who the fuck is that old man ranked on 8th?



Mashiro`s grandfather


----------



## blux (Sep 9, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Sheesh... That's not a popularity poll, that's the page asking for people to submit votes for the popularity poll! The numbers are basically in order of appearance. If you like Fukuda best, you vote for #23 and so on.
> 
> There was a flood of these same kind of posts at the last popularity poll... What's with you people?



Phew, Thank goodness. I was hurting my brain wondering how someone like Fukuda could possibly be that low.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2010)

PCP anime should be done by J.C. Staff


----------



## Kirito (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd like

PCP anime
Crow anime
Natural anime
Otters 11 anime


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

i want bakuman anime


----------



## Lupin (Sep 10, 2010)

Mangaka did a good job in showing their excitement. I couldn't help but feel for them too.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> once again, i thought it was a new chapter


**


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

bakuman 100 is out! 

sleepyfansscans.blogspot.com


----------



## Godot (Sep 10, 2010)

It's out now. You can delete that 'nearly' part


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

screw you uglay aizen  ichigos gonna kill you


----------



## Godot (Sep 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha Ashirogi Muto just got burned. I thought they were acting a bit too complacent this chapter. It's probably the chief editor who doesn't want this made into an anime. Or maybe this has too many spin-offs, that an anime wouldn't get much interest.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

waiting for someone to upload it


----------



## Wrath (Sep 10, 2010)

I loved the kids playing PCP.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 10, 2010)

So I predict something like this gonna happen next chap.

Hey yo! PCP da shit! but isn't suited for anime , now cry bitches  .

And lol at what they are getting , Drama Cd, Novelization ? I wonder if those things are really popular ,,,they sound like shit imo.


----------



## abcd (Sep 10, 2010)

u know what else I can do with my eyes closed


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 10, 2010)

And people thought Bakuman was close to ending with PCP ... lol. How's the crew gonna get out of this one? Eiji, I guess?


----------



## abcd (Sep 10, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> And people thought Bakuman was close to ending with PCP ... lol. How's the crew gonna get out of this one? Eiji, I guess?



This is the only problem with the manga --- Why cant they readjust their ambitions from anime to drama ?? seriously ...


----------



## hehey (Sep 10, 2010)

abcd said:


> This is the only problem with the manga --- Why cant they readjust their ambitions from anime to drama ?? seriously ...


Azuki is a voice actress, in order top fulfil promise it must be an anime so she can voice the girl.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't really care about the chapter but the Shiro's mother and sister are hawt...


----------



## Wrath (Sep 10, 2010)

Even if Azuki were an actress rather than a voice actress she'd be too old to play the lead in a PCP drama. Remember that at present it's set in a primary school.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 10, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Even if Azuki were an actress rather than a voice actress she'd be too old to play the lead in a PCP drama. Remember that at present it's set in a primary school.



I'm sure like almost all Japanese girls she can put a primary school girl voice.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 10, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Even if Azuki were an actress rather than a voice actress she'd be too old to play the lead in a PCP drama. Remember that at present it's set in a primary school.



It won't be a problem for female VAs. The problem is for young boy characters but that's why they usually get female VAs to voice them too.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 10, 2010)

...next time, try reading what I wrote.


----------



## Godot (Sep 10, 2010)

By drama, they meant _live action_ drama. Azuki is a VA/singer, not an actress.


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 10, 2010)

Here we go again...
I hope they won`t drop PCP.

They`ll probably start another manga since they`ve got used to writing PCP.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

abcd said:


> u know what else I can do with my eyes closed



Yeah I wonder what that was


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 10, 2010)

Am I the one who hope that Saiko and Azuki dream won't come true? It is starting annoying to see the reason why Saiko want to get anime desperately so he can get laid in the end.

Just sad...This is like sending the wrong message to the young readers.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

Why do people want to be succesful ? Money and chicks . 

It's the correct message . Just more romantic .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 10, 2010)

Fuck you editor in chief


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

new chapter is out?


----------



## Mr.Jones (Sep 10, 2010)

and to read online


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Why do people want to be succesful ? Money and chick*s* .
> 
> It's the correct message . Just more romantic .



If Saiko aim to become the pimp or want to build harem, it is a nice message...but NO, he doing all those just for one chick...not chicks...It just sucks...don't you think so?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

Nah . Harem mangas suck


----------



## Wrath (Sep 10, 2010)

Saiko has already said that if he had to choose between manga and Azuki he'd pick manga. His dream is really to have the number one manga in Jump.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 10, 2010)

Hold on; I thought the whole point of being wildly successful was so I could get chicks and fast cars.

Have I been wrong all along?! Bakuman has opened my eyes to the true goal!


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Hold on; I thought the whole point of being wildly successful was so I could get chicks and fast cars.
> 
> Have I been wrong all along?! Bakuman has opened my eyes to the true goal!



YES ! It's just about the chicks fuck the cars


----------



## Wrath (Sep 10, 2010)

Everyone seeks success for the same four reasons: chicks, money, power and chicks.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

i already read this chapter


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

Then you must have time travelling abilities .


----------



## perman07 (Sep 10, 2010)

So it seems like what Hattori will say is what Yoshida said:
Namely that a live drama will fit better with the realism of PCP than an anime will.

This seems kind of wrong to me, both Bakuman and Death Note can be considered more fitted to realistic live dramas as well, but they both got animes.

So I think the Bakuman authors are just trying to create another conflict where there is none.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

no

i meant I already read this in chinese spoilers.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

perman07 said:


> So it seems like what Hattori will say is what Yoshida said:
> Namely that a live drama will fit better with the realism of PCP than an anime will.
> 
> This seems kind of wrong to me, both Bakuman and Death Note can be considered more fitted to realistic live dramas as well, but they both got animes.
> ...



Maybe they had a similiar dilemma themselves ?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Maybe they had a similiar dilemma themselves ?



Playing off personal experience in that they wanted an Anime in real life and got a drama instead and had to do a little behind the scenes fighting to get an anime too?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Playing off personal experience in that they wanted an Anime in real life and got a drama instead and had to do a little behind the scenes fighting to get an anime too?



Well yeah it was probably recommended to them that Death Note would have worked better as a drama and they were all like "No, anime , fuck you"


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 10, 2010)

Kaya's going over to the kids.  

But you know, there's something about Shiratori.  I suddenly got the impression is like one of those typical shy guys that ends up on top later on and becomes the real threat to the protagonists.

BTW, sucks they got rejected for the anime offer.   Chief has some explaining to do.


----------



## akoftroy (Sep 10, 2010)

Shujin can do all sorts of things while writing manga now... Useful!


----------



## Random Member (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh wow, everything was going so great and then the news at the end. 

Found it nice to get a hint of Shujin being physically affectionate with Kaya, partially because I tend to see him get his chops busted around here for not doing anything with her.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 10, 2010)

So where I can find this week's chapter?


----------



## Lucius (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yeah for download DDL



link was posted 1 page ago. but i haven't seen it for online reading yet.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 10, 2010)

Just read. I'm ok with the last panel, it's more likely going to be


*Spoiler*: __ 



You're not going to get an anime... yet 

Obviously if they aren't going to get an anime EVER then imo they will try and cancel their own series (or just end it soon) and start up another. PCP is clearly a fun anime but I'm waiting for them to make the next Naruto/One Piece/Bleach and have that become a massive hit instead.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 10, 2010)

Editor-in-chief is being a major cockblock for Saiko


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

editor in chief: please continue to help build up jump with PCP 
ashirogi: okay  we want anime 
editor in chief: fuck off


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2010)

Working on crime parts for the PCP Drama, checking the storyline on the Light Novel version and a weekly storyline for the manga may be a bit much, but it's a sign the series is doing great.

And while Hattoris's words may be harsh, PCP does seem like one of those series that would probably fare better in a live drama rather than an anime.


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

maybe they can add some actions to it 

will detective conan be a similar case?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 11, 2010)

The editor in chief is such an asshole. Always has been, really.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2010)

^I think they can create it into a battle manga no problem

my only gripe is, can PCP turn battle manga without losing it's original charm?

that's the dilemma naruto and bleach is facing, which OP successfully solved


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 11, 2010)

The more I saw Shujin and Saiko together...Saiko starting look more pathetic.

Shujin outclassed Saiko in every department.

If the manga company closed down, Saiko will starve to death or do the boring office job in his whole life while Shujin probably would built a successful career path and family life.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2010)

Saiko isn't bad....it's just Shuujin is _that_ awesome.  Standing next to him would make anyone look like an inferior novice.

On another note where the hell is the chapter for online reading?!  This is killing me!


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Saiko isn't bad....it's just Shuujin is _that_ awesome.  Standing next to him would make anyone look like an inferior novice.
> 
> On another note where the hell is the chapter for online reading?!  This is killing me!



Chapter 48


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2010)

Repping you when I can, didn't wanna wait until I wake up to read


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 11, 2010)

> And lol at what they are getting , Drama Cd, Novelization ? I wonder if those things are really popular ,,,they sound like shit imo.


it may sound like shit but they still get a cut from the sales and their manga will get more popular meaning they will be making lots of cash in the near future even if they decide to not make an anime


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 11, 2010)

blazingshadow said:


> it may sound like shit but they still get a cut from the sales and their manga will get more popular meaning they will be making lots of cash in the near future even if they decide to not make an anime



I wonder if we will get to see them start to enjoy their success? Spending some of their money and talk about how they rake it in or don't make as much as you'd think. They've talked about money before but not really dived into it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 11, 2010)

Saiko should use the money and finally get laid.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 11, 2010)

2s, Saiko is 22 and still a virgin ? 

Are the author trying to send us a message ?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2010)

^yeah, cockblocking is very rewarding when you're a mangaka


----------



## Blinky (Sep 11, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> ^I think they can create it into a battle manga no problem
> 
> my only gripe is, can PCP turn battle manga without losing it's original charm?
> 
> that's the dilemma naruto and bleach is facing, which OP successfully solved



I think it's been made pretty clear the boys aren't suited to battle manga .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 11, 2010)

Mandom said:


> 2s, Saiko is 22 and still a virgin ?
> 
> Are the author trying to send us a message ?



I know they are sending us a message with Shujin and Kaya. I know he just wrecks her.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 11, 2010)

Imagine Ashirogi getting an anime when they're 30. Saiko won't get laid until he's 30.



> Traditionally, Japanese women were supposed to get married between 23 and 25. Unmarried women over 25 were referred to as "Christmas cakes" (a reference to a cake that nobody wants after December 25).


Miho won't get married even after that 

Although today women marry even later, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 11, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I know they are sending us a message with Shujin and Kaya. I know he just wrecks her.



I wasn't speaking about this.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 11, 2010)

Mandom said:


> 2s,* Saiko is 22 and still a virgin ?*
> 
> Are the author trying to send us a message ?


 
Especially when Saiko has girlfriend. 

I guess the author trying to send us the message, "Take Shujin as your role model, not Saiko."


----------



## Wrath (Sep 11, 2010)

Mandom said:


> 2s, Saiko is 22 and still a virgin ?
> 
> Are the author trying to send us a message ?


He's twenty, actually.

And Shujin isn't a better role model. He's married, yes, but to a girl he originally started dating to cover up a lie.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 11, 2010)

Yay, but his love situation won't evolve 

he should frequent cabarets, maybe he will grow balls after that. :33


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 11, 2010)

Na, have that hot assisant run into Saiko and she puts the moves on him.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 11, 2010)

This alternative is good.


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2010)

ok i just read the new chapter

shujin you more of a pimp than i could have ever imagine

"watch what else i can do without looking" *type *type *squeeze* squeal*  

pimping his wife while typing the novel


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 11, 2010)

Muk said:


> ok i just read the new chapter
> 
> shujin you more of a pimp than i could have ever imagine
> 
> ...



Wonder if he knocks Kaya up? That be hilarious.

Saiko has become so stale, I think something needs to happen to him in the romance department, some kind of temptation.

I can see Iwase and Shujin getting involved some how but doubt its going to happen in a shonen.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2010)

Dogs in this chapter are drawn pretty pitifully.
And I still have this slight feeling in the back of my mind that Shuujin is going to die.  Dunno why.



Wrath said:


> He's twenty, actually.
> 
> And Shujin isn't a better role model. He's married, yes, but to a girl he originally started dating to cover up a lie.



Kaya said it herself "Oh yeah, I forget we're married"


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 11, 2010)

At this rate, Saiko will get fodderized. The reason why Saiko still has his job because Shujin want him to draw for him. 

If you look at other perspective, Shujin basically do all the hard part except drawing. As for the drawing part, it can be replaced with other artist, provided Shujin want that.

However, if Shujin decided to disband the Ashirogi Muto or dead, Saiko career is basically over. He can't come up with his own story and he might ended up as Nakai MK2 , a destined to be assistant.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 11, 2010)

> At this rate, Saiko will get fodderized



Suddenly Bakuman is a battle manga !


----------



## hehey (Sep 11, 2010)

Wrath said:


> And Shujin isn't a better role model. He's married, yes, but to a girl he originally started dating to cover up a lie.


Pulling that off takes skill, great role model if i do say so myself.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Sep 13, 2010)

PCP has to change into something more trendy. Battle manga is the last step to Anime. They need to pull a Reborn and change the whole concept after being popular.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2010)

^Or rather balance the battles and the crimes.

I'm thinking that the final arc of the manga would be Team Fukuda doing a crossover with all their manga against an unknown competitor from other manga publishing companies.

It's like

Unknown super popular series vs collaboration of Green Leaves, Natural, Crow, Road Racer, PCP, Otters 11

and maybe True Human and whatever Nakai comes up with


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol what the hell?
Who cares about that to be honest?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 13, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> ^Or rather balance the battles and the crimes.
> 
> I'm thinking that the final arc of the manga would be Team Fukuda doing a crossover with all their manga against an unknown competitor from other manga publishing companies.
> 
> ...



I'll choose to believe you are joking .


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2010)

the smilies would just come up at annoying photobucket pics anyway


----------



## Godot (Sep 16, 2010)

Spoilers from mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 399 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい ：2010/09/16(木) 00:52:38 ID:Lp1eU0z6P (1 回発言)
> 
> 以下、漫画話
> 
> ...


----------



## Blinky (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Working on two series will soooo not work out .


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2010)

So ironic how a manga about kids trolling around trolled their own mangakas .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 16, 2010)

Parents complained that kids imitated the crimes from PCP? Really? I mean... it's not like they're doing anything dangerous or something


----------



## Lucius (Sep 16, 2010)

remember when death note was really popular? ppl writing "Death Note" on their notebooks, students getting arrested left and right and it being on the news around the world. i think compared to that the stuff from PCP is kids play *cough*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 16, 2010)

Parents complaining about their children imitating PCP? 
THE CHILDREN ARE DOING IT WRONG

You know, since by the nature of the crimes, they really shouldn't get caught at all.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This if OF COURSE a reference to the authors' days writing of Death Note.


----------



## rice (Sep 16, 2010)

now, joining forces with shiratori make me think shiratori is a suspicious guy


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 16, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Parents complaining about their children imitating PCP?
> THE CHILDREN ARE DOING IT WRONG
> 
> You know, since by the nature of the crimes, they really shouldn't get caught at all.



These are obviously the stupid kids since the smart ones get away with it and stupid kids usually means stupid parents, so those parents would complain cause they aren't smart enough to tell their kids to knock it off.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!



If they are getting caught they are doing it wrong. PCP is suppose to be done without getting Caught!


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah they kinda did last week already?


----------



## rice (Sep 17, 2010)

gotta thank them for the chapters

bakuman's nearly out btw


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 17, 2010)

Why did they drop it?


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2010)

gimme link to new chapter plz


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 17, 2010)

Dropping Bakuman is the worst decision they ever made.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 17, 2010)

They could just as well drop scanning bleach, everybody mostly knows what is going on by looking at the pictures, it makes it way more fun 

Although Naruto is worse though, new chapters don't stay long in my memory and in a day time I already forget what it was about


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 17, 2010)

Shuujin keeps his pimp hand strong 

While Saiko...


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 17, 2010)

Predictable future is predictable.

Now Takagi will help with the other manga, and that manga will get an anime before PCP then Mashiro and Takagi will have a grunge, a bit of drama, PCP will be cancelled, Mashiro will go through a hard time alone just like his uncle, not to mention it could go even worse if Azuki left him behind and moved on with her life, and then when is almost committing suicide Takagi will make amends with him and then both will create the best manga of all time and finally become into an anime when Azuki isn't there to fulfil her promises any more.

Anyone want to bet on this?


----------



## 8 (Sep 17, 2010)

chapter 101 its out on sleepyfans.

Link removed


----------



## Rache (Sep 17, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Predictable future is predictable.
> 
> Now Takagi will help with the other manga, and that manga will get an anime before PCP then Mashiro and Takagi will have a grunge, a bit of drama, PCP will be cancelled, Mashiro will go through a hard time alone just like his uncle, not to mention it could go even worse if Azuki left him behind and moved on with her life, and then when is almost committing suicide Takagi will make amends with him and then both will create the best manga of all time and finally become into an anime when Azuki isn't there to fulfil her promises any more.
> 
> Anyone want to bet on this?


Do Not Want


----------



## Random Member (Sep 17, 2010)

Parents gonna parent.

I can understand why they'd complain about PCP in particular though. Shame that a nice quality of Ashirogi's manga is also working against them. 

On another note, Hiramura has money coming out of the ass and it looks like Takagi is moving up in the manga world. Those two are doing quite well for themselves.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 17, 2010)

Hiramaru's a legend .


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like this might be the start of the team breaking up.  

And Hiramaru.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 17, 2010)

Shujin become stronger and stronger in every chapter...whike Saiko...

It would be nice twist if Saiko drawing for Iwase's second manga...and Saiko starting to develop feeling towards Iwase...and ultimately, he has to decide who should he pick..Iwase or Azuki. 

to spice it better, Azuki broke her silly promise and marry with other character from the voice actor industry.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 17, 2010)

Saiko was okay with get Azuki at 40 , and now this...hes just fodder.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice chapter. I'm glad Hattori didn't come up with a half-assed excuse.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 17, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Predictable future is predictable.
> 
> Now Takagi will help with the other manga, and that manga will get an anime before PCP then Mashiro and Takagi will have a grunge, a bit of drama, PCP will be cancelled, Mashiro will go through a hard time alone just like his uncle, not to mention it could go even worse if Azuki left him behind and moved on with her life, and then when is almost committing suicide Takagi will make amends with him and then both will create the best manga of all time and finally become into an anime when Azuki isn't there to fulfil her promises any more.
> 
> Anyone want to bet on this?



Do want. :33

Actually Saiko isn't fodder. Without him a new chapter of PCP couldn't be made each week.

The guy have to create the manga and trasncript Shujin script. This situation reminds me of Shamo.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 17, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> It would be nice twist if Saiko drawing for Iwase's second manga...and Saiko starting to develop feeling towards Iwase...and ultimately, he has to decide who should he pick..Iwase or Azuki.
> 
> to spice it better, Azuki broke her silly promise and marry with other character from the voice actor industry.




**


----------



## Wrath (Sep 17, 2010)

Saiko is about to level the hell up.


----------



## Chibibaki (Sep 17, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Shujin become stronger and stronger in every chapter...whike Saiko...
> 
> It would be nice twist if Saiko drawing for Iwase's second manga...and Saiko starting to develop feeling towards Iwase...and ultimately, he has to decide who should he pick..Iwase or Azuki.
> 
> to spice it better, Azuki broke her silly promise and marry with other character from the voice actor industry.



What terrible ideas


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 17, 2010)

good chapter. I'm looking forward to see if saiko develops as a writer.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2010)

Rokudaime should be ashamed of himself for even suggesting that


----------



## rice (Sep 17, 2010)

Frango said:


> now, joining forces with shiratori make me think shiratori is a suspicious guy



i was right.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn, PCP's main appeal is what keeping it from getting an anime series, and now Takagi might be focused on another series thereby ruining any chances of Mashiro working on a series that could get turned into an anime.

Perhaps Mashiro should find another writer in Jump to team up with for a second project xDD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 17, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Damn, PCP's main appeal is what keeping it from getting an anime series, and now Takagi might be focused on another series thereby ruining any chances of Mashiro working on a series that could get turned into an anime.
> 
> Perhaps Mashiro should find another writer in Jump to team up with for a second project xDD


That must be where Nakai comes back into play. Wait, he's an artist too. I think they're just making a big deal out of it though.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ideal situation for me would be for this second partnership to work, and Saiko to write and draw his own second manga.  Can't see that actually happening though.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 18, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Shujin become stronger and stronger in every chapter...whike Saiko...



LMAO, this had me cracking up for some reason



> It would be nice twist if Saiko drawing for Iwase's second manga...and Saiko starting to develop feeling towards Iwase...and ultimately, he has to decide who should he pick..Iwase or Azuki.



You, my friend, are a beast.



> to spice it better, Azuki broke her silly promise and marry with other character from the voice actor industry.



This, not so much.


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

notice how Saiko didn't say anything about letting Tagaki help Shiratori:
*"As... As long as it doesn't negatively affect PCP... I... I want Shiratori-kun to get serialized, too... And I'd like Tagaki to get more recognition as a writer so..."*

"He can help him"
"I want to start another series with Tagaki" (This is possible because Saiko is the type to say random stuff )

or maybe Shiratori's series didn't get serialized, or maybe Tagaki refuses


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 18, 2010)

We need a bit of drama, Saiko will agree to Takagi helping Shiratori and screw himself up.


----------



## akoftroy (Sep 23, 2010)

New chap spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not much actually happens but the Shiratori/Takagi one-shot will be placed in Jump. The cliffhanger hints at possible brewing issues between Saiko and Shujin over it. The chapter is mostly about Shiratori and the issues with his family who are too snobby to appreciate manga as art. Shiratori stares at an expensive painting his grandfather bought and talks about how that was purchased so the buyer could keep it for himself while manga is cheap and made to be appreciated by everyone.


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

awwww  why is the new chapter so sad


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 23, 2010)

Hopefully they decide to suck it up and keep on truckin, Saiko needs to stop being a pussy and tell him whats up. Shuujin needs to do nothing except keeping his pimp hand strong.

The mangaka's are just doing this since it seems to be only a matter of time till they get an anime. Even if it is a late night show it still works for Saiko. This will keep us vested for a few chapters then they decide to do 2 series at the same time and Saiko will ask that man-bitch Nakai to come back and help with the second series.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 23, 2010)

saiko needs to do better and try and find someone to write another manga with. like shuujin has done. maybe with nakai or someone else. eji


----------



## Inugami (Sep 23, 2010)

Aww I think I'm going to stop reading this for  a while , it's starting to feel repetitive ( imo) .


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Sep 24, 2010)

No Bakuman???

Sleepy Fans:
Strange thing happening with Bakuman. Raw provider says its not there (asked him a few times even) but it definitely should be there. I will check with provider again once he's around. Sorry everyone! 
ch.366


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

ohhhh gawd  dont tell me saiko is in hospital again


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 24, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> New chap spoiler:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




My prediction is happening. 
Wait for it guys. Wait for it.


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

[sp=i read this spoiler somehwere] nvm                     [/sp]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 24, 2010)

This will prolly end with Saiko drawing for brooder-kun, and being able to express the brooder's artistic endevours in a Jump suitable form. 

And then after some crap, brooder-kun and chick-looking-dude-kun join forces to bring down Ashigiro muto-kun, and thus another rivalry is born-kun.

Fuck the kuns man, fuck em.


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

update from sleepyfans: they've got the raw  awesome


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2010)

In case you guys missed it...


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

bakuman 102 is out my awesome buddies


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess this is the limit for one manga artist who cannot write his own story and heavily dependent on the writer to live in manga industry. If Saiko really desperate to get laid get anime offer, he should ask Iwase to be his writer. I pretty sure Iwase don't mind with this.

The good part about this chapter is the other assistant's reaction every Shirotari's work got mentioned in this chapter.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> I guess this is the limit for one manga artist who cannot write his own story and heavily dependent on the writer to live in manga industry. If Saiko really desperate to get laid get anime offer, he should ask Iwase to be his writer. I pretty sure Iwase don't mind with this.
> 
> The good part about this chapter is the other assistant's reaction every Shirotari's work got mentioned in this chapter.



Tite Kubo ? 

Come on, actually Saiko could do a manga on his own. The story would just be bad, or he could even write about his life/his mangaka life. IE Bakuman in Bakuman.

Edit: Heck Saiko could even write eccchi if he's just interested in getting an anime. Or a shojo, his life being particularly tragic.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 25, 2010)

He definitely could try going solo, I guess, but as you point out though, Saiko's skills apparently don't lie in writing. Not to say he can't write at all, but I just don't think he'd be well off without a writer even if he chose to do a manga about his life. If it came to that, I think he'd end up having the curtains pulled down on him rather quickly.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

A writer just give him a plot and dialogue. Who care about plot in an ecchi manga ala Toloveru ?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 25, 2010)

I think there's a better chance of him doing the shojo than going down the ecchi manga route.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

Yay, he should definitely try doing a shojo, or even drawing for someone else. Wasted talent is wasted. 

---

Oh come on, the little snob is ridiculous. A true artist won't do a weekly series it's stupid. 

I mean, in one week you can't show art, that's why drawing in weekly series isn't this good.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess Saiko should consider to write his own hentai doujinshi. If he lucky, his hentai might get anime offer and Azuki can be the voice actress for the hentai gir--oh wait...


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

Rokudaime is crazy, saiko is definitely doing yaoi.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 25, 2010)

Saiko needs to team up with Hiramaru, who would be happy to make some more money on a series he doesn't need to actually draw.

Although I'd also like the team of Saiko and Nakai.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> In case you guys missed it...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 25, 2010)

Saiko doing doujins . . . 

I'm reminded of the time just after L died. 
The main conflict is over and done, and now . . . it's just fluff till whenever they O&O decide to end it.


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 25, 2010)

Shuujin: Hey, Saiko, I will have three-some with Azuki and Miyoshi.
Saiko: ...
Shuujin: It will boost my writing skills.
Saiko: Sure, why not.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Sep 25, 2010)

saiko is pathetic


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2010)

saiko is jealous it seems he needs to step it up or shuujin will leave him in his dust.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

Saiko isn't jealous. It's just that he can't see how PcP can get an anime with Shujin doing this. Tough he should man up and go solo/ have someone else write for him.

At this point, any writer could work with Saiko. yay writer, not mangaka.


----------



## BVB (Sep 25, 2010)

Saikou also could base a new manga on a novel which already appeared just like innoue does with Vagabond.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

I thought of that too.

Saiko could be an even more successful mangaka on his own. But no, he is just a wimp.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 25, 2010)

Saiko's good with art, but he's not good with stories.  So we would have to see some development on him coming up with a good story on his own.   Which in itself would be an interesting long-term plot in the story.

But next week, I'm betting Shiratori runs away from home and stays with Shujin for a while, which presses the need for him to get serialized and get his own place.   And their bonds grow stronger, while his and Saiko's grow farther.

And it was mentioned a few pages ago, they will need a repalcement assistant, and that could very well be what brings back Nakai.  (But I prefer another hot female assistant.  ).


----------



## Saiko (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 25, 2010)

Why people mark soo much for a Nakai return? , his arc was an awful waste of chapters , I don't want too see more of him.

I would even prefer if they bring back the Nirvana guy, or the married guy that predicted Trap was going to fail.


----------



## 8 (Sep 25, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Saiko's good with art, but he's not good with stories.  So we would have to see some development on him coming up with a good story on his own.   Which in itself would be an interesting long-term plot in the story.


Can we be sure he's not good with stories? As far as i know he has not tried yet.

Or i missed something..


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 25, 2010)

Saiko sucks as a character at this point. Can't stand up for himself or his "future wife" even at the most important of times. Really he is supposed to be the main character and I don't feel any compassion for him at all. Maybe Saiko will die of exhaustion like his uncle and then we can have Shuujin and Shiratori be the real combo, while Hiramaru will be there to comfort grieving Azuki and show her what a real man is like. 

I really want to see the art for the telepathic dog manga though, it sounds like a really good story. I hope more of the fictional manga series get actual oneshots like Otters 11 did.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

8 said:


> Can we be sure he's not good with stories? As far as i know he has not tried yet.
> 
> Or i missed something..



Yay, he never ever tried to come up with sth, instead he let shujin do eveything plot-wise.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 25, 2010)

Isn't it obvious he sucks? All he would do is a stupid love story based on himself. He should partner with Aoki IMO.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

He sucks because of PIS. Saiko just works with the only writer who can't write "mainstream" bs for child.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I'm glad they gave Shun a reason for being pumped up about submitting his work and as a bonus it's causing some friction between Mashiro and Shujin. Mashiro is in a tough spot, because he knows that working on another title could help Shujin become a better writer which could potentially lead to new possibilities on their next project. 

But the downside is painfully obvious as well.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2010)

nakai and saiko are probable joins forces on a new manga if he returns or sakio starts his own his uncle did a manga on his own right saiko will probably do the same.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Sep 25, 2010)

nakai+saiko = combo of losers


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know why people thinks that Nakai and Saiko would be great  combo.

As I remembered, Nakai is artist , just like Saiko. 

2 artist work together doesn't mean both of them can write their own story...unless they are doing hentai manga...which don't need plot.

It is either Saiko man up and write his own manga , just like his uncle or just beg Iwase or any writer to team with him.

I still don't understand why Hattori think both of them are talented when the duo have the most failure among other manga artist. Most of those artist got the anime offer without even trying.


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

nakai and saiko doesnt work, why would they need two illustrators where the plot is gonna be shit?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2010)

Saiko needs to man up, dude is a complete doormat.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't think Iwase wants to work with Saiko , but yes I can see her trying another series because shes the direct rival of Shuujin , and perhaps...just perhaps there would be a place to make Nakai return again.


But I hope not.


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

i think iwase would, she would team up with saiko to beat PCP, which is a fair match since the artist for both series is saiko


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> i think iwase would, she would team up with saiko to beat PCP, which is a fair match since the artist for both series is saiko



That would be totally random , beat PCP with half of the team of PCP .


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

iwase will find a way to persuade saiko to team up with her


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> iwase will find a way to persuade saiko to team up with her



LOL that would ignite more problems between Saiko,Shuujin and Azuki , I'm starting to think the people that want him to work with her just want too see a love triangle .


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> LOL that would ignite more problems between Saiko,Shuujin and Azuki , I'm starting to think the people that want him to work with her just want too see a love triangle .



i dont see the problem, i think that way the bonds between saiko, azuki and shuujin will strengthen, because shuujin will work extra hard to compete with saiko  and by now we should know that saiko wouldnt fall in love with anyone except azuki  and we want iwase to work with saiko for a mega competition between her and shuujin


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 26, 2010)

> Iwase : LOL WHAT !!? Shujin are now directing 2 series...RAGE MODE !
> 
> Miura : So what will you do?
> 
> ...


Shujin + Saiko Vs Shujin + Shitori VS Iwase + Eiji VS Iwase + Saiko = READER MIND BLOWN


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> iwase will find a way to persuade saiko to team up with her



Sexually? I certainly hope so!

I mean we all know they are both virgins but Iwase seems like that cold calculating chick who'd use her body to further her plans.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 26, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Sexually? I certainly hope so!
> 
> I mean we all know they are both virgins but Iwase seems like that cold calculating chick who'd use her body to further her plans.



Nah, she seems like the type that would make a plan to use her body to further her goals and have everything set out perfectly but when the time comes to go through with it she would break down in tears and bail out


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 27, 2010)

hell yeah! training arc for saiko coming up!


----------



## akoftroy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmm...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiratori's one-shot does well. Eiji's upset that Ashirogi's not focusing everything on PCP. Iwase wants to do another series. Jump searching for artist for a basketball manga. Saiko does some major manning-up...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe saiko and iwase may team up if she wants to do another manga. also saiko may be able to draw a good basketball manga. he needs to do something.


----------



## Godot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it's Iwase or basketball? I'm secretly hoping that he chose Iwase, and so a slightly different meaning to the 'Saiko manning up' thing.


----------



## akoftroy (Oct 1, 2010)

Throws another bone...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The manning-up part is actually that Shiratori is being all wishy-washy about doing a series and Saiko basically scolds him for being such a puss. Then chapter ends with Saiko encouraging Shujin and saying he plans on doing a new series on his own too.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

I liked this chapter because it was manly and didn't afraid of anything 

I think Shiratori is gonna have to like leave home or something  As his momma doesn't seem too impressed at all with Jump. Either that or she'll inadvertently see people in the street talking about her son's manga and she'll do a quick turn around and love it


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 2, 2010)

^I didn't know a chapter could be afraid of something


----------



## Gallant (Oct 2, 2010)

What are the chances the manga that Eiji cancels is Rabuta and Peace? He is closer to #1 than he ever has been before and he appears to be utterly displeased with the story.

Its good that Saiko plans to work on another series instead of moping around like before. This should be interesting.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 2, 2010)

Lack of artist = Nakai coming back? That no good.

It would be sucks if Nakai work under Iwase instead of Saiko...


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol. Nakai sexing Iwase


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 2, 2010)

I wonder if the Chief is going to put his foot down, with all these mangakas wanting to do two stories?



Gallant said:


> What are the chances the manga that Eiji cancels is Rabuta and Peace? He is closer to #1 than he ever has been before and he appears to be utterly displeased with the story.



I had that thought too, but I don't think he will use it.   Especially if Saiko starts drawing for another manga.



Rokudaime said:


> Lack of artist = Nakai coming back? That no good.



Most likely.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

I really don't want Nakai to come back .


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 2, 2010)

I think that's very possible for Saiko and Iwase to team up. By sharing the same artist, it is easier for them to compare who is better at the story.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2010)

LOL this thread feedback so funny , last week people wanted Nakai(and most bizarre him teaming with Saiko) ..and now that there's a possibility for his comeback nobody wants him  .

yes of course the Nakai marks must be sleeping or something.

Wonder if this when ''I get more faster at drawing'' would be the beginning of the next hospital ar'c.


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurfect match  agree?
This one
bakuman anime is today, lets hope someone subs it


----------



## Random Member (Oct 2, 2010)

I think it's more likely that Saiko will team up with the 148cm Goalie author than Iwase but I'm fine with either.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurfect match  agree?
> This one
> bakuman anime is today, lets hope someone subs it



gg said they would sub it, the raw is now out


----------



## Wrath (Oct 2, 2010)

Nakai needs to return triumphantly with his manga about architecture.

I want to see Saiko try a one shot on his own. He'll probably get paired with someone else eventually, but we know that he's levelled up his own storytelling by doing the layouts for PCP and I'd like to see some real dividends from that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm glad to see that Saiko also plans to branch out. Although the story has been pointing to that since Takagi was pegged to write for another series.


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

bakuman anime episode 1 is out:
Link removed


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2010)

Hmm yes I like more Azuki in the manga with black hair , the Super Hero Legends intro was very fun!


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 3, 2010)

If you look carefully, you see Miho's mother as Hero's girlfriend.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 7, 2010)

Meh the animation was good, but I never really liked how this story started out.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 7, 2010)

Kaya looked pretty sexy in the anime; hope they do a good job of fan service when she plays volleyball. 

No spoilers this week? I are disappoint.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 7, 2010)

^Tokyotosho.info is your friend.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Tokyotosho.info is your friend.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 7, 2010)

There is a anime section for that damnit, don't get my hopes up there is a new chapter damnit!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 8, 2010)

Meh I'm not liking too much this assistants arc, especially Shiratori ,but oh well I survived Nakai's and Miura's arc.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 8, 2010)

Next chapter Shiratori wakes up just to find himself hugged by a homeless.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 8, 2010)

I seem to have read a chapter of Oliver Twist by accident .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL, Moriya with the name dropping. Not only that but he's leaking quite a bit of information out


----------



## Wrath (Oct 8, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> LOL, Moriya with the name dropping. Not only that but he's leaking quite a bit of information out


Not intentionally, though. Poor guy, just wants some love.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 8, 2010)

Moriya just green in the business , also it's kinda true these  people are starting to monopolize jump xD .


----------



## rice (Oct 8, 2010)

whats the possibility of shiratori getting adopted?


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pretty boy out there in the streets, he gonna get raped


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 8, 2010)

kijogigo said:


> Pretty boy out there in the streets, he gonna get raped



Yeah, wonder what kind of 'payment' he had to offer the trucker to get a ride there. 

I lol'd pretty hard when the driver said he was as pretty as a girl. I do want to see how this plays out with him living on his own.

Saiko will eventually get to the point where he can draw 2 series but I'm not sure if he has the stones to also come up with a story good enough to get an anime.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 8, 2010)

I think Saiko may wind up paying a visit to the hospital again.

And I thought all of Shun's family were sticks in the mud but his Onee-san isn't as bad as the rest.


----------



## rice (Oct 8, 2010)

saiko wont have a life if he draws two series


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 8, 2010)

Frango said:


> saiko wont have a life if he draws two series



He doesn't have one now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 8, 2010)

The way Saiko's working the week's schedule reminds me of when US Shonen Jump gave a sample of Kishimoto's work week.   Which really didn't leave much room for sleep or personal time. 

As for Shiratori, bet next chapter Shujin will spot him as he's leaving the Studio and takes him to his apartment, which Kaya will go .   Then peace will probablly start slobbering on her.  

With Saiko, its pretty obvious in the future, his second project will involve Shonen 3 or Shonen SQ.   But later on he's so going to get burnt out in doing 2 series.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 8, 2010)

Shun's family, besides his sister, is awful. What the fuck kinda parent wishes failure for there kid if they dont do the shit they want, when and how they want it?


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 8, 2010)

I wonder, will the leaked information will cause downfall to Ashirogi Muto?

As for Shiratori, he will become freeloader at Ashirogi Muto's studio for life.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 9, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> I wonder, will the leaked information will cause downfall to Ashirogi Muto?


Yeah, I would totally stop reading for instance One Piece if I discovered Oda was actually 2 people - a writer and an artist.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Yeah, I would totally stop reading for instance One Piece if I discovered Oda was actually 2 people - a writer and an artist.





How does that information change the manga in any way?

I'd still read the manga with as much zeal as before. If not more.


----------



## Aburamushi (Oct 9, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Yeah, I would totally stop reading for instance One Piece if I discovered Oda was actually 2 people - a writer and an artist.


Why? That wouldn't change their work's quality


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Yeah, I would totally stop reading for instance One Piece if I discovered Oda was actually 2 people - a writer and an artist.



Are you being sarcastic? because something like that being revealed wouldn't cause the mangas quality to take a dive at all


----------



## perman07 (Oct 9, 2010)

I was being sarcastic of course

I was hoping the statement was so ludicrous that it's falseness would be evident, but with the amount of stupidity present on the internet, and the lack of tone to indicate sarcasm, I guess I just seemed like an idiot


----------



## Wrath (Oct 9, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Yeah, I would totally stop reading for instance One Piece if I discovered Oda was actually 2 people - a writer and an artist.


The fact that they're a team won't matter, but it's very possible that the information about Ashirogi wanting to do an extra series each will get back to the Jump Editor in Chief, who isn't exactly crazy about them in the first place.

Although I'd say it's more likely that Shounen 3 will offer Saiko a job.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 9, 2010)

I keep getting the feeling Saiko's going to overwork himself to death again.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 9, 2010)

It seems that Saiko is following his uncle's footstep. If Azuki still staying to their silly dream and promise, Saiko will die.

If both of them really love each other, they should hook up now before Saiko sleep in coffin.


----------



## rice (Oct 10, 2010)

i expect something good from saiko for his second series


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2010)

Saiko is definitely going to overwork himself again.

Though I don't see another hospital trip occurring.


----------



## rice (Oct 10, 2010)

another hospital arc will end the manga.

i dont see him overworking either, its more like a training to me


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2010)

Another hospita arc would just be redundant and a waste of chapters.


----------



## rice (Oct 10, 2010)

yep, im just hoping saiko's skills improve by a lot


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 10, 2010)

this whole deal with shiratori is so boring


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2010)

I got to agree. I can honestly care less about the dog manga besides the implications it has on our two protagonists.


----------



## rice (Oct 10, 2010)

how should i put it, shiratori isnt a bad character, but hes not very appealing, and focusing on his life is quite pointless  his life will have impacts on saiko and shuujin


----------



## Punpun (Oct 10, 2010)

Shiratori is so fail. 

The guy wants to be an artist at first and now he just wants to be a mangaka because "art" should be for anyone. Not like you can't do the same through other means. 

Now he is all alone on a park. In other type of manga we all know what would happen to him.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 10, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Shiratori is so fail.
> 
> The guy wants to be an artist at first and now he just wants to be a mangaka because "art" should be for anyone. Not like you can't do the same through other means.
> 
> Now he is all alone on a park. In other type of manga we all know what would happen to him.



He is Nakai the second, just better looking and less desperate.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm ok with Shiratori arc 

Most characters so far in the series have gotten their own time in the spotlight, this is Near's  ---I mean Shiratori's


----------



## Inugami (Oct 10, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> He is Nakai the second, just better looking and less desperate.



They are soooo different that is even funny to compare them , Shiratori just all Nakai wished he was , he gonna get serialized without too much effort , hes young , has a dog ,hes rich so even if he fails he still has a future, and he looks soooo girly that perhaps Aoki wouldn't feel awkward having him in the same room    .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

So what do you guys think of the anime?

The art's a little meh, but at least takagi is suitably awesome.

And the super hero legends opening was lulzy. HE-RO.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 12, 2010)

I watched the first 2 episodes and didn't like them  However the first couple chapters of bakuman were weak to me too.  I guess we'll know if the anime is good or not once it starts focusing on ashirogi's creative process (thats when the manga got interesting for me).


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm going to almost pass on the anime , but I'm gonna watch those ep. that put bonus like openings , endings or perhaps fillers with the animes of the bakuverse.


----------



## akoftroy (Oct 14, 2010)

Spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not too much happening. More Shiratori backstory, more Saiko working on his power-up. Kaya is against Shiratori staying at their place because then she and Shujin can't get amorous... Hey dad ends up finding a place for him. Chapter ends with Shujin fired up to make Loveta & Peace awesome to show Shiratori's family that manga RAWKS! 

One funny part was:
Shiratori: Wow, this apartment has a mini-bathroom specially for a pet?!
Kaya Dad: Umm... This is a normal sized bathroom for most houses...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 14, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


And then I lol'd.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 15, 2010)

those spoilers .

well luv how Bakuman out of the blue comes with an Arc of some character you never expect.

wonder what arc we gonna have next , my money its on Azuki's loli sister.


----------



## rice (Oct 15, 2010)

shiratori


----------



## perman07 (Oct 15, 2010)

Kind of a cool ending to the chapter, leave it to Bakuman to create an "epic" conflict in the lives of mangakas.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 15, 2010)

So, after the writer of Bakuman can't come out with anything new/trouble for our main character to face, he going to introduce evil mother who going to use her wealth and power to crush the duo huh?

and it seems that Shiratori's sister is really nice person...and lol that Saiko got outclassed by his assistant in drawing.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 15, 2010)

Man, I knew the mom was a bitch, but she's worse than I expected.   And when she said, "Mind your own business", I thought to myself, "You come into my workplace and insult us.  Damn straight it's my business!"  

But you know, next week she will cave in, that or storm out all pissy.



As for Mashiro, surprised he didn't use the outline method before.   Sort of the basics of art.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 15, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Man, I knew the mom was a bitch, but she's worse than I expected.   And when she said, "Mind your own business", I thought to myself, "You come into my workplace and insult us.  Damn straight it's my business!"
> 
> But you know, next week she will cave in, that or storm out all pissy.
> 
> ...



So, what is the chances for the evil mom to bribe or make the offer to the SJ editor to cancel Shiratori and the duo's manga?


----------



## Random Member (Oct 15, 2010)

I caught a bit of sexual innuendo from that last panel with Takagi and Shun.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 15, 2010)

Last page was like , I'm going to take your daughter even if you don't want and make her happy!!  .

Meh mom isn't evil , just raised in a different way , but it's worst than a evil mom plot , this it's the rich mom that wants the best for her children but now Ashirogi Muto are going to change her opinion with the power of manga!  , this makes me remember when Nakai almost was going to bang Aoki with dat power of manga but failed after falling in the dark side.

The Saiko can now construct a history shit was fun has hell ! , I'm sure everyone in this forum could come with that idea but somehow Shuujin was impressed  .


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope for hot MILF action. 

That or he mans up and tells his mom to STFU.

Kaya has her moments and this chapter was one of them, little horn dog.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope Kubo is in the next chapter .


----------



## Random Member (Oct 15, 2010)

^Wait, wat?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

Shit would be awesome . 



"U MAD SAEKO ?"


----------



## rice (Oct 15, 2010)

shiratori and his apartment

is it just me, or shuujin's thumb grew longer on the last page?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 15, 2010)

I have seen it I enjoy this anime.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 15, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> So, what is the chances for the evil mom to bribe or make the offer to the SJ editor to cancel Shiratori and the duo's manga?



That would make a really interesting twist to the ol strict rich parent cliche if it happened.

But I don't think she will.  I still think she will storm out going something like, "have it your way".   Especially when we got them talking about use of cliche's in manga.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have officially come around on the Shiratori arc. Honestly was feeling meh at first but last chapter and this one were pretty good. 

Still havent watched the anime. Dont wanna hear the voices or anything that will ruin what ive already established in my mind.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 15, 2010)

shiratori arc remains ridiculously boring


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 16, 2010)

Just imagine that Saiko is Kubo



> Evil Mom: Manga sucks
> 
> Kubo: I make a lot of money and I LOVEEEEEEE my life....
> 
> ...


----------



## rice (Oct 16, 2010)

im not getting Rokudaime's theory.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 16, 2010)

Frango said:


> im not getting Rokudaime's theory.



And that's okay not getting his antics, worry when you are starting to understand his fanfics.


----------



## rice (Oct 16, 2010)

alright then, ill go with the flow


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 16, 2010)

lol.`money level`



Oxvial said:


> and he looks soooo girly that perhaps Aoki wouldn't feel awkward having him in the same room    .





Shiratori`s dad is such a wuss


----------



## rice (Oct 16, 2010)

shiratori's dad should man up.
saiko manned up.
tagaki is manly.
eiji is manly.
hirashima is manly.
fukada is manly.
hattori is manly.
nakai is fat.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2010)

It's nice seeing that Shun homeless situation has been addressed and handled. And it looks like Saiko may have inadvertently found a clue on how he could draw quicker thanks to Shun.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Oct 16, 2010)

I was annoyed at how hard the manga is trying to get us to feel sympathy for Shiratori. I'm guessing the authors are playing this up so it doesn't feel unnatural that Shuujin is doing a manga with someone other than Saeko, but it just comes off as contrived.

Although, it seems that Saeko may have found the key to drawing faster so I guess I can't hate this arc completely.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2010)

I still really don't care at all about Shiratori. But besides that this arc has been decent.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Oct 18, 2010)

Shiratori's sister really reminds me of someone in another manga and it has always really bugged me because I couldn't figure it out. Today reading this chapter I finally figure it out

She is Mamimi from FLCL!!! She just has long hair


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess Shiratori's mom wears the pants in the family. I lol'd at his dad's "I didn't read Jump recently", "You're 42."

Also, his mom... what a bitch. They need to beat her up, and Shiratori should've stabbed her in the eye with his pen


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2010)

The dad is a complete doormat. Needs to man up.


----------



## rice (Oct 18, 2010)

lets compare shiratori's parents with saiko's.....


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 18, 2010)

So considering this series is done by the same person who did Death Note. Could I assume this is a series worth looking into even if I didn't like Death Note?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 18, 2010)

Of course.   Death Note was a Dark Action / Drama, while Bakuman is a Slice-of-Life / Comedy story.

Not to mention you learn quite a bit about the life of mangkas and their endeavors to give us stories on a weekly basis.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 18, 2010)

THe most recent chapter was awesome.

Mom: lol manga 
Saiko: 
Shuujin: yo relax
Saiko: the fuck you say?
Shuujin: You're right, I got this 
Shuujin: *BADASS DECLARATION!!*


----------



## rice (Oct 19, 2010)

^yeah that


----------



## akoftroy (Oct 21, 2010)

Epiiiiiiiic!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eveyone teams up and makes the mom shut up. The final blow is Shun's sister quoting Slam Dunk.

Hiramaru is told that he finally can take a break...permanently. He and Aoki's series have been canceled because they've just gotten stale. Hiramaru has mixed feelings but he's looking forward to not working for at least two years. But his editor Yoshida tells him about a new project called "Super Leaders Fest" which is basically what is happening in Jump now, one-shots by famous creators. Aoki's gonna be in it and Hiramaru can get close to her with a phone call saying "let's both work hard! <3" or so says Yoshida. Hiramaru buys into it, of course.

Eiji will also be involved and both Saiko and Iwase want to be in it as well. Chap ends with Hattori promising to get Ashirogi into it after Shujin displays "manly passion"!

Funniest line in the chapter:
Hiramaru: Mr. Yoshida! Aoki-san said we could have tea together!
Yoshida: WHAAAAT?! Er, I mean, of course! Exactly as planned!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Otter 11 is canceled? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2010)

On top of defending her brother, Hitmoi has excellent taste in manga v_v

The Super Leaders fest storyline sounds like it's going to be a lot of fun. I do wonder whose going to be the artist for Akina.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh man Hiramaru's face


----------



## Random Member (Oct 21, 2010)

A day off forever...

Hiramura's reaction to the "good news" was priceless. Same goes for Yoshida's initial reaction to Hiramura getting a tea date with Aoki. I'm just as surprised but I'm all for seeing it happen. 

Also looking forward to what kind of one-shots they, Eiji and Ashirogi produce for the Leaders' Fest. Not sure what to expect from Iwase but should she manage to get an artist, I'm interested in seeing if it'll be a familiar face.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Bakuman is awsome.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Oct 22, 2010)

Here I was thinking that it was obvious that Saiko and Iwase would team up and make some kind of super one shot. But since Shuujin seems set on entering as Ashirogi Muto, I wonder if he is overextending himself.

Things will probably work out well but, like it or not, Shuujin is no Eiji.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 22, 2010)

Yoshida's ''oh..no!'' hehe if Hiramaru gets laid Yoshida gonna need new strategy's to make Hiramaru work.

Okay so now the door are open to  Nakai's return   .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 22, 2010)

Hiramaru getting the teadate with Aoki was gold. 
A Day off forever? 

They need to do an arc focused on Hiramaru and his editor, or at the very least, devote the entire manga to him.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 22, 2010)

Well actually she is 'right'. Unless you are insanely popular you won't be able to do 'true art' because of all the constraints a weekly schedule impose. Drawing 17 page a week, following ideas (order) from the editors.

Hecks even Kishi and Toriyama had to follow this.

In short it's unlikely a mangaka can be a 'true artist' and it's rather hypocrite to think so. 

There is some of course, the first one coming to my mind would be Inoue and the like.

---

Fenix,But then We won't be able to like saiko's adventure after that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG, Hiramaru!  

And Miorya falling for Shirtori's sister.  



We talked about this a few pages ago with Shiratori's replacement being Nakai.  But with Aoki's manga ending, I wonder if Kato could return to be Shujin and Saiko's assistant?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

Poor Hiramaru .


----------



## perman07 (Oct 22, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Well actually she is 'right'. Unless you are insanely popular you won't be able to do 'true art' because of all the constraints a weekly schedule impose. Drawing 17 page a week, following ideas (order) from the editors.
> 
> Hecks even Kishi and Toriyama had to follow this.
> 
> ...


Well, depends on what kind of definition of quality you're working with. Personally, I find that shows like The Wire, book series like The Wheel of Time and mangas like One Piece can be considered pieces of art because of the way that they are large stories with tons of plot lines that resolve themselves neatly. To me, in fiction there is little that is more marvelous than a large work that manages to have few plot holes, manages to resolve everything and also manages to be entertaining during the most of it's run.

For manga however, it's easy to think that since the quality of drawing is lower than in actual art, it's not art. But I consider a series as a whole to be art, because there is value in quantity, not just in quality. And quantity in manga can be a form of quality (IMO).

This is a personal bias of mine, but I admire authors who dedicate years of their lives to creating something big and wonderful.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Oct 22, 2010)

haha loved this part

"When hattori comes over your having a meeting right?"

"Yup"

"Then, im leaving"




And I just wanted Shujin to reply to this

"Good..."


----------



## Saiko (Oct 22, 2010)

Enter Nakai .

After that Wild Sex between Nakai and Iwase.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> OMG, Hiramaru!
> 
> And Miorya falling for Shirtori's sister.
> 
> ...



I would definitely prefer if Kato returned.

Nakai will probably be the person who draws Iwase's one shot if anything.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 22, 2010)

Well given that Takagi is gung-ho over doing the 1-shot with Saiko, seems that the possibility of being Iwase's artist is not going to happen (thank God).  


But I can see Iwase with Nakai.   He's the submissive type and shes the dominerering type.  So they go hand in hand.   And he sort of deserves the happy life in being with a hot, young PoA.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 22, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> And he sort of deserves the happy life in being with a hot, young PoA.



Actually Nakai fucked up all ,he put hoes over bros and tried to pimp(in a bad way), he doesn't deserve a gurl or a brofist, if he gets one in the end was because hes lucky has hell.


----------



## Godot (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn it, for some reason I wanted Saiko and Iwase


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

nakai and iwase gets rid of the most annoying ppl ever  shun's sister is awesome


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Oct 22, 2010)

Heh. Man, I love this manga. And I said at least 30 pages back that Nakai would be back eventually.

Maybe even after having lost some weight. If I had to bank on it, soon would be a good time frame.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Bakuman is now my 6th favorite anime.


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Bakuman is now my 6th favorite anime.



wait 'til you keep watching


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Frango said:


> wait 'til you keep watching



. Oh really?


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

i aint spoiling nothin  but it'll be your 1st favourite anime


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Frango said:


> i aint spoiling nothin  but it'll be your 1st favourite anime



Oooh thanks for the heads up pal .


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

yer welcome


----------



## Inugami (Oct 22, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Maybe even *after having lost some weight.* If I had to bank on it, soon would be a good time frame.



So he wouldn't come back  he would just be more fat and old and less good at drawing for lack of practice..

Hehe okay being fair in the first appearances  he was with a very good build,

This for me

 perhaps he can back at that phase of his life  carrying pigs in his farm.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 23, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Actually Nakai fucked up all ,he put hoes over bros and tried to pimp(in a bad way), he doesn't deserve a gurl or a brofist, if he gets one in the end was because hes lucky has hell.



So if Nakai did end up with Iwase, that would be luck?  Or don't you think it would be divine punishment?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 23, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> So if Nakai did end up with Iwase, that would be luck?  Or don't you think it would be divine punishment?



40 something fatass getting laid with hot... HOT virgin girl in her early 20's? that also is a talented mangaka? , lucky bastard..Iwase just being competent here, there are times when shes also cute and looks natural at it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 23, 2010)

Dog boy's sister likes Slam Dunk and Rurouni Kenshin, she's awesome.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm rewatching episode 3.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 23, 2010)

"To the very end, im ashirogi muto!"

Cue manly tears.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Go be excited when episode 4 comes out the following week.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2010)

Saiko needs to tread lightly, we've all just been re-reminded by the anime about what happens when you overwork yourself.

Having said that Shuujin just keeps getting more and more


----------



## rice (Oct 25, 2010)

i dont feel like watching hospital arc in the anime  i want fillers  i wonder how they'll end 25 episodes?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Latest chapter was okay, can't wait to see how Hiramaru surpasses Otter 11.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 27, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Latest chapter was okay, can't wait to see how Hiramaru surpasses Otter 11.



He won't surpass Otters 11. He will just write something equally as awesome and hilarious. I can't wait to see what they come up with for his 1-shot.


----------



## rice (Oct 27, 2010)

im starting to think otters 11 ending is becuz it needs to get out of the manga and get serialized


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2010)

Hiramaru's next manga....Otters 11 *THOUSAND*


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> im starting to think otters 11 ending is becuz it needs to get out of the manga and get serialized



lol, getting it serialized in real life?


----------



## rice (Oct 28, 2010)

~Creep~ said:


> lol, getting it serialized in real life?



i wish that happened


----------



## Random Member (Oct 29, 2010)

Bakuman 107: Scantily Clad


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL...Everyone is doing Romance story...Can't wait to see Saiko's face when he learn about the fact that Nizuma also doing a romance one-shot, which are inspired by Saiko's pathetic love life.

It is shame that Saiko didn't work under Iwase.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 29, 2010)

I love how the manipulations of Hiramaru has become a completely open and expected affair between him and his editor


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Romance comedy the new theme eh ?


----------



## akoftroy (Oct 29, 2010)

Something interesting that I noticed from the anime credits is that Ohba is credited as the artist for Super Hero Legend. Kind of funny that all the dissing of Kawaguchi's art is an inside dig at Ohba who once thought he/she could be a manga artist.


----------



## akoftroy (Oct 29, 2010)

Notice how Saiko was thinking of not having dialog in his manga...?

Saiko-Yes!! They're making an anime out of it! Now they can hire Azuki as the VA!!
Producer-Uh... There's no dialog in your anime... Sorry...
(Saiko dies a virgin)


----------



## Inugami (Oct 29, 2010)

Saiko manga gonna bomb so hard that I can't wait to lol at his fail xDDD.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 29, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Something interesting that I noticed from the anime credits is that Ohba is credited as the artist for Super Hero Legend. Kind of funny that all the dissing of Kawaguchi's art is an inside dig at Ohba who once thought he/she could be a manga artist.



That must be how he does the names for Bakuman except with the Bakuman characters. That or it was one of his first tries at being a mangaka and his drawings are just terrible.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like Saiko's idea for the one shot but it sucks if he was trying to come up with something for an anime. The wordless pages are going to be interesting and intense but with a romance soaked contest it takes away from the impact.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 29, 2010)

"You're so skilled in manipulating me!"   Oh Hiramaru, how awesome you are!  


Begin the Battle of the Romances Arc.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 29, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> "You're so skilled in manipulating me!"   Oh Hiramaru, how awesome you are!
> 
> 
> Begin the Battle of the Romances Arc.



The mangaka's of Bakuman are showing off again I think. Look at all the awesome stories we can come up with and look at our amazing range of stories as well!

I love them.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, they are really are a top notch team that ceases to amaze me.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> The mangaka's of Bakuman are showing off again I think. Look at all the awesome stories we can come up with and look at our amazing range of stories as well!
> 
> I love them.


They aren't actually coming up with stories though, concepts are really only what we actually get of the in-story stories.

I mean, that's way easier to write than actual stories which rely on immersion and good characters just as much as they rely on plot.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2010)

a battle of romance 

this gotta be interesting, since the target audience is shonen, let's see how the male and female writers will write their story


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha, Hiramaru is full of win as usual. Goddamn it, Yoshida and Hiramaru... 

Awesome chapter, anyway. Can't wait to see how they will pull it off.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 29, 2010)

4 Romance series?

Yawn...



Romance is fine but best as a sub part


----------



## Wrath (Oct 29, 2010)

It's interesting to see the effect that always having a writer has had on Saikou's imagination. He hasn't been exercising all of his creative muscles, so to speak, and now he struggles to even come up with a basic idea.


----------



## Sito (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought he was going to write a story about a mangaka, and name it bakuman D :


----------



## Inugami (Oct 29, 2010)

.ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı. said:


> I thought he was going to write a story about a mangaka, and name it bakuman D :



Hope they never name a manga Bakuman on the bakumanverse =S would be so lame at this point.

Bute yeah , Saiko spend more time doing manga than holding hands with Azuki, hell how many time they spend together in all this years? 5 hours?.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 29, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Bute yeah , Saiko spend more time doing manga than holding hands with Azuki, hell how many time they spend together in all this years? 5 hours?.



Its time for him to call her up and do some research. 

I am relieved its not a manga about manga though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't like the direction this series is going in. Why do I want to see nearly each of Jump's author's doing a romance series. Overlap, is an understatement here...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 30, 2010)

Not looking forward to all the romance, and I fucking love romance mangas. Hopefully they'll handle it well. 

Also anybody catch Saiko in the last panel on the last page. Looking like he's overflowing with spiral energy(TTGL ftw)!


----------



## rice (Oct 30, 2010)

im  with romance manga  but i luuuv the competition pek


----------



## Radon (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm personally quite looking forward to this development: the overlap was obviously very intentional, and watching four competitive hot-blooded characters going in a no-holds-barred head-to-head clash over romance manga of all things should provide some pretty amusing 'serious humour'.


----------



## Godot (Oct 30, 2010)

Something's telling me this will be the first time that Saiko _properly_ beats Eiji.

He has the advantage imo.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 30, 2010)

Should totally have Fukada do a romance manga too


----------



## Godot (Oct 30, 2010)

You know, I was half expecting Hiramaru to team up with Aoki


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 30, 2010)

Eiji will still win IMO, Saiko isn't actually in a real relationship he doesn't know anything about it. The only way he will beat Eiji is if he gets help from Takagi. 

Not really interested at all for a romance subplot. At this point I don't care at all except for the Hiramaru and Aoki relationship. I imagine that Eiji and Saiko will be too similar so neither of them gets serialized and the totally random crap that Hiramaru comes up with will be the only non romance one so it will get published, an Otters romance would be amazing though.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 30, 2010)

For this time, I think Saiko will win, but not without much deliberation.

His plot might be linear, but it will be the most believable.
Hiramaru is in, and like somebody said, maybe otter love. I would personally like to see a manga about a manipulated person.
Aoki will have too much fantasy, but since she has the most experience writing these kinds of manga, she will be considered for serialization.
Eiji will experience losing.
Nakai and Iwase will also be a strong contender. They will write about tragic love I bet.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 31, 2010)

I want Saiko's one shot failed, so that he can hear the harsh truth from the readers about his silly relationship with Azuki.

Reader A: did you read the Ashirogi Muto One shot? 
Reader B : that one? I read it....and it is stupid
Reader C: I have to agree that with you...marry before sex? LOL
Reader D: the other one-shot romance are 100x better than this silly romance one-shot..Ashirogi Muto is losing their touch...They must be a virgin or..5 years old kid...LOL

**Saiko feel embarrassed and run away**


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Should totally have Fukada do a romance manga too



It would be so awesomely manly 



KazeYama said:


> Eiji will still win IMO, Saiko isn't actually in a real relationship he doesn't know anything about it. The only way he will beat Eiji is if he gets help from Takagi.



Saiko may not be in a "real" relationship, but all Eiji has is his perceptions of Saiko and Azuki's "relationship".

I think he will get some help from Takagi, but I think Saiko will do well, if not win.


----------



## Sito (Nov 4, 2010)

Good chap, was actually hoping theyd find out they were all doing love stories and would ask the chief to make a competition


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 4, 2010)

I still can't believe I haven't viewed the new episode yet.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2010)

Hiramaru is so stupid

I love how Bakuman copies real life and sometimes real life copies Bakuman, it's great.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Hiramaru is so stupid
> 
> I love how Bakuman copies real life and sometimes real life copies Bakuman, it's great.



 Funny I never noticed that.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, there's Saiko's confidence boost. I look forward to what he'll put out but if the romance element of his oneshot mimics his relationship with Azuki a little too closely then I doubt I'll like it. 

So far, Niizuma's own has my interest the most since I'm expecting his portrayal of 5th graders in love to be wacky.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 4, 2010)

Hiramaru and Fukuda are pure win. So freaking hilarious, it was a good solid chapter this week.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 4, 2010)

These two will succeed. I just know it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 4, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Should totally have Fukada do a romance manga too



Huzzah!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2010)

I see there were quite a few references this week like _Touch_, _Kimi ni Todoke_, _Nana_, _Nodame_ and _Hana Yori Dango_.

And I love how Fukuda joined the fray by declaring he'll do a romance series too 

Hopefully, this competition well allow Saiko and Azuki to get closer to one another.


----------



## lizardo221 (Nov 4, 2010)

golf clap, great chapter. I look forward to seeing how these authors make their stories.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 4, 2010)

Well Fukuda favorite manga was To Love Ru , so this wasn't a surprise to me.

Saiko seems like the weakest participant I can't see him winning but at least he gonna advance in his relationship with Azuki talking about what they should do years ago.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 5, 2010)

Hiramaru should be the victor. Otter love!

and Saiko should be the one who get the last place. It would be hilarious to see his reaction when he learned about reader's opinion about his one-shot.


----------



## rice (Nov 5, 2010)

hiramaru is awesome 

this chapter is one of the best chapters ever


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2010)

I want either Hiramaru or Fukuda to win; Saiko can go to hell.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Good chapter.

I'm betting Hiramaru is going to come in last in the rankings .


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2010)

Hiramaru will win, he's cursed into having to keep working.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Well you got a point there.

And I don't see Saiko getting higher than 3rd in the rankings.


----------



## Sito (Nov 5, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Hiramaru should be the victor. Otter love!
> 
> and Saiko should be the one who get the last place. It would be hilarious to see his reaction when he learned about reader's opinion about his one-shot.



Like the opinions saying stuff like this won't eveer happen in real life, when it already did lol


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 5, 2010)

Puppy love = fail :ho


----------



## Inugami (Nov 5, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Like the opinions saying stuff like this won't eveer happen in real life, when it already did lol



Actually that still doesn't happen , even Saiko felt envious about the guy of that manga that get the girl before ending high school.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Hiramaru will win, he's cursed into having to keep working.


This times a thousand.


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2010)

yes hiramura will win without even trying

and then maybe he'll get what he needs


----------



## rice (Nov 5, 2010)

does iwase even has an artist yet?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 5, 2010)

Holy shit that chapter was awesome.

Nice to see the Azuki being more than just a love interest, and its cool that she's willing to basically punt her shyness into the stratosphere to help Saiko.

Also, Fukuda. The mangag has sorely missed this great man, who basically bosses his bosses around 

His romance one shot will be epic, and manly


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 5, 2010)

Great chap, fukin lawl at all the gags played out here.

Hiramura better fuckin win though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 5, 2010)

Fukuda, F-yeah!  



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Nice to see the Azuki being more than just a love interest, and its cool that she's willing to basically punt her shyness into the stratosphere to help Saiko.



I agree.   When Azuki said, "Ask me anything", and her revealing she had feelings for Saiko since Day 1, means that their relationship is growing stronger.    Hopefully he realizes it and no longer hesitates in talking to her about certain things.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 5, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> I agree.   When Azuki said, "Ask me anything", and her revealing she had feelings for Saiko since Day 1, means that their relationship is growing stronger.    Hopefully he realizes it and no longer hesitates in talking to her about certain things.



Oh gawd in 3 years they went this far.


----------



## Zhu Xieyu (Nov 5, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Puppy love = fail :ho



...

About that signature - Rooney was groomed pratically since he was born to excellence. When he was 20, or earlier, he was already a high-paid star. All he had to do was follow a straightforward path. Not tumbling around.

How many risks did he have to take? Get out if his comfort? Do things he despised? Face unexpected hurdles...?
Teenagers...


I won't write any single line further unless I'm duely (well) paid.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> does iwase even has an artist yet?


They haven't made contact with Nakai yet


----------



## Inugami (Nov 5, 2010)

I really doubt they would contact Nakai , he doesn't work for them and he was the reason of why Aoki doesn't want male assistants so that's a bad record, but perhaps he can come back , ask for a job and get lucky.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 7, 2010)

Loool Kimi no Todoke


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 8, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> They haven't made contact with Nakai yet



I thought Nakai was going to come back too, but that seems to have changed.   Sort of like Eiji's Contract Condition, they are going to save Nakai's return for something down the line.

Well perhaps we will find out in the next chapter or two.



Mandom said:


> Oh gawd in 3 years they went this far.



Slow, but still progress.


----------



## rice (Nov 8, 2010)

no signs of nakai  not gonna see him til later


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2010)

> Torishima himself is an interesting character. After he left as Toriyama’s editor, he went on to become head editor of V-Jump in 1993. In 1996, shortly after DB ended, he became editor-in-chief of Weekly Jump, and under his leadership Jump began coming out with new hits like Yu-Gi-Oh!, One Piece, and Naruto. In 2001 he became the head editor of Weekly Jump, Monthly Jump, and V-Jump, and in 2004 he joined Shueisha’s board of directors. So he pretty much controls the universe at this point.



Kazuhiko Torishima seems to be the basis for the editor-in-chief in the Bakumanverse


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Kazuhiko Torishima seems to be the basis for the editor-in-chief in the Bakumanverse



The editor in chief is a pretty likable guy imo. He's straight forward and to the point, holds the authors to a high standard and doesn't care about bullshit. Is it interesting? Will it sell? Go ahead and do it then and stop talking about it is how he rolls.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought the editor-in-chief was based on his real life counterpart, Hisashi Sasaki. I mean, they have the same name, job and look pretty similar.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2010)

I figured that as well but I didn't think they would make it so blatant so I was wondered if they took a few qualities from somewhere else, this is what I got.


----------



## akoftroy (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Fukuda is confident but when asked if he has any experience with love he blasts ramen through his nose and says "Y-you idiot! They call me the Romeo of Hiroshima!!" His assistant doesn't buy it...

Looks like Iwase's gonna team up with a newbie. Miura doesn't like her one-shot idea/script but after she gives him an evil glare he's turned to stone.

Hiramaru has a story idea about an unpopular guy who suddenly receives affection from a hot girl and thinks it's a trap. He got the idea because he imagined that if Aoki ever said she liked him it would likely be a trap by Yoshida. Yoshida's response: "Oh... Right! Heh heh heh..."

Shujin's struggling with Loveta and Saiko's one-shot gets mixed to positive reviews from Shujin/Miyoshi/Hattori. There's slight tension at the end. Seems Shujin is frustrated he's stuck writing about a dog instead of helping his buddy get laid...?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 11, 2010)

That's it , Hiramaru just won this competition imo.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 12, 2010)

Saiko's one shot is pain to read, while for Hiramaru's one shot, that is awesome. I think, no, I want Hiramaru's one shot win the battle.

And yeah, Saiko is selfish IMO....and it seems that Shujin kinda pissed off because he can't help Saiko in this one-shot, or he want to be the part of that one-shot battle?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2010)

Pfft I'm starting of get tired with Shuujin in this arc, he shouldn't go mad after that stupid scene he made for the sake of Shiratori, that was your decision now don't complain fucking emo.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 12, 2010)

I think he accepted the offer because of Saiko's persuasion and now he is regretted.

Blame it on Saiko.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> I think he accepted the offer because of Saiko's persuasion and now he is regretted.
> 
> Blame it on Saiko.



He just asked he was okay with it and he just expressed his opinion, in the end he really choose to do it because he got mad at Shiratori's mom .


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 12, 2010)

Before those last chapters, I was thinking that Shuujin should just stop writing Rabuta, it's too much for him.  The stress from not thinking of a plot and then Chapter 2 bombing, while Saiko's name got a pass, it just ate up Shuujin inside.

So is this the long awaited fight between the two that was hinted back in the early chapters?  (Which the last episode of the anime refreshed our memory?)


----------



## Lucius (Nov 12, 2010)

I can understand why Shuujin got mad. Saiko pretty much forced him into writing Rabuta with the argument he would grow as an author and pretty much tie his hands with that project. At the same time Saiko made plans to write his own series.

Now after the meeting Shuujin realized Saiko can actually write a decent story without him while he can't draw a manga if he has no artist. I guess he feels a bit left behind by Saiko.

Shuujin was always considerate of Saiko but Saiko pretty much surprised Shuujin with this project of his.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 12, 2010)

Lucius said:


> I can understand why Shuujin got mad. Saiko pretty much forced him into writing Rabuta with the argument he would grow as an author and pretty much tie his hands with that project. At the same time Saiko made plans to write his own series.
> 
> Now after the meeting Shuujin realized Saiko can actually write a decent story without him while he can't draw a manga if he has no artist. I guess he feels a bit left behind by Saiko.
> 
> Shuujin was always considerate of Saiko but Saiko pretty much surprised Shuujin with this project of his.


I totally disagree. Saiko said what he said so Shuujin had nothing from him to hold him back if he wanted to write it. Shuujin was the one who decided to do it ultimately.


----------



## rice (Nov 12, 2010)

perman07 said:


> I totally disagree. Saiko said what he said so Shuujin had nothing from him to hold him back if he wanted to write it. Shuujin was the one who decided to do it ultimately.



Agree. I remember back when Shujin started helping Saiko, he looked at Saiko, then Saiko replied unaturally, but they went on with it. Then Shujin told Shiratori's mum that he'll make RABUTA awesome 

its been Shujin all along. He's putting all of his stress on Saiko


----------



## Blinky (Nov 12, 2010)

Too many mangas


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2010)

^You can't keep up?

I think Shuujin is just going to honestly explain to Shiratori how to write a story or lead him along since he can't deal with the stress atm.  Or maybe collaborate with those other two assistants.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 12, 2010)

I just think it's gotten messy since a lot of the characters work on multiple mangas now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2010)

Interesting seeing Saiko come up with a more interesting story than Takagi. Although, Saiko's work does come off a bit shoujo-esque or idealistic when it comes to romance. Throwing in other characters whose idea of love seems more realistic to contrast it does seem like good advice. 

And I don't think for a second that Muto Ashirogi would break up over something like this even if the chapter wants to end with such tension.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 12, 2010)

to me Aoki's one-shot looks the most interesting, reminds me a bit of dragon quest ix, but then light version


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 12, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> And I don't think for a second that Muto Ashirogi would break up over something like this even if the chapter wants to end with such tension.



They've broken up before but over something far more drastic then just this emo episode Shuujin is going through right now. Once he can get Rabuta done he will likely try to pass it on to so he can concentrate on helping Saiko. 
Then everything will be back to normal with them trying to win this love fest thing.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> to me Aoki's one-shot looks the most interesting, reminds me a bit of dragon quest ix, but then light version



Really?  It seemed close to the plot of Happy World for me, or even My Balls.

Needless to say I'd read it.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^You can't keep up?
> 
> I think Shuujin is just going to honestly explain to Shiratori how to write a story or lead him along since he can't deal with the stress atm.  Or maybe collaborate with those other two assistants.



yes that's what he needs to do but he gonna end like a jerk after that scene he put in front of Shiratori's family.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 12, 2010)

Sleepyfans are considering on dropping this


----------



## BVB (Nov 13, 2010)

why?                 .


----------



## Punpun (Nov 14, 2010)

Hiramaru is THE genius of Baku-Man. His story while simple can be easily related by the readers. At least the reaction of the protagonist would.

Baku-man should be about him, would be more interesting.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 14, 2010)

Well Hiramaru already living Ashirogi Muto's dream (nightmare for him) it would be a total different plot, the job has mangaka would be just one of the backgrounds of Hiramaru's character...kinda Kenji Harima of School Rumble.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 18, 2010)

Bakuman 109
New chapter is out


----------



## rice (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr.Jones said:


> Bakuman 109
> New chapter is out



 you serious?


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 18, 2010)

well i just read it.... so its new to me


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2010)

**


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 18, 2010)

whoa now mider..... this isn't the blender


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2010)

There's a post in there, look closely

But while we're at it...are there any spoilers yet?


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr.Jones said:


> Bakuman 109
> New chapter is out





Mr.Jones said:


> well i just read it.... so its new to me




**


----------



## BVB (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr.Jones said:


> Bakuman 109
> New chapter is out



why the fuck?


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2010)

why are you guys keeping quoting it


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 18, 2010)

You just gave me falsehope as well


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




you Fell for it


----------



## akoftroy (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Popularity poll result...

Yoshida is most popular editor at #9
Aoki #8
Fukuda at #7
Otter #6
Shujin #5
Azuki #4
Hiramaru #3
Saiko #2
Eiji #1

Surprised Saiko crushed Shujin...?

This is probably the most painful/frustrating chapter so far. The weird rift between Saiko/Shujin has expanded and even affected Miyoshi and Shujin who are fighting over it. Even leads to Shujin moving out and living with Shiratori for a while so he can observe Peace non-stop...

Basically Shujin dumped his partner and wife for a dog... Awww...


----------



## Punpun (Nov 18, 2010)

Dog are the only bro Men need.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2010)

That just proves Shuujin is manlier than Saiko...if anything Saiko naturally grasps the effeminate, suppressed wiles of a young man's heart.


----------



## akoftroy (Nov 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> That just proves Shuujin is manlier than Saiko...



The fact that Saiko won the vote? Or the part where Shujin decides to ditch his hot wife to live with pretty boy and dog...?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2010)

More the former than the latter.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 18, 2010)

Saiko kinda plain to be on the top 3 but..well is the main character.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 18, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Dog are the only bro Men need.



Truest thing I heard all day


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 18, 2010)

That color spread...


----------



## Random Member (Nov 18, 2010)

Spread was real nice.

The poll results had me pleasantly surprised that Yoshida made it to the top 10 and that Hiramura was in the top 3. Not sure what to think of 1st and 2nd place but it definitely made me laugh a bit.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Nov 18, 2010)

Miura 41st


----------



## Lucius (Nov 18, 2010)

Stubborn, stupid, unreasonable, ignorant, lack of honesty, unnecessary pride and false politeness. This chapter had everything. Saiko is pushing Takagi away from him and what is worse: he realizes it but doesn't do anything against it. Now he is even blaming Hattori for Takagi's work on Rabuta.

He really needs to pull his head out of his ass, marry Miho and learn how to talk honestly to people.. or end up like his uncle.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiramaru was lookin pimp in the spread. Chap was also good.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Stubborn, stupid, unreasonable, ignorant, lack of honesty, unnecessary pride and false politeness. This chapter had everything. Saiko is pushing Takagi away from him and what is worse: he realizes it but doesn't do anything against it. Now he is even blaming Hattori for Takagi's work on Rabuta.
> 
> He really needs to pull his head out of his ass, marry Miho and learn how to talk honestly to people.. or end up like his uncle.



It's kind of unfair to lay all the blame at Saiko's feet.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2010)

Excellent chapter.  Though why hasn't Saiko learned to put his trust in Shuujin?  Shuujin never goes into battle without a plan, and he's a guy of honor...he said he was going to make Shiratori succeed at all costs.  I understand Kaya being so emotional because she's a woman and Shuujin is logical as a man but really.  
After all of this, I think Miho is surprisingly going to be the one to resolved the issue, with a little help from Eiji.

Also, funniest moment this chapter was when Saiko looked a Shiratori after he told Kaya he made a spare key for Peace


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 18, 2010)

Saiko in 2rd place? What the hell..

and yes, I hope that Shujin would abandon Saiko...After all, Saiko is the "greatest" writer in the world. Kaya was right that Saiko and Miho should get married. Isn't that they already doing good in their career? Anime isn't everything.

and I glad that Hiramaru got the 3rd place. He is awesome character.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 18, 2010)

I loved how the 'Otter' was in the top 10.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay, a couple of the results of the character poll totally caught me off guard. 

Good attempt at cranking up the tension between Saiko and Takagi. In some ways I agree with Kaya because Saiko and Takagi are being a bit too idealistic, but if they were to listen to her the series would be over.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 18, 2010)

just reread the chapter and though I know it won't ever happen, I want Kaya and Saiko to have a moment; not sure why I want that but it just came to me that I'd like to see that for some more drama.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 19, 2010)

Things are getting intense between Takagi and Kaya. He should put the woman in her place, leaving before finishing cleaning the dishes? Who the hell she thinks she is?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, thought Hattori was more popular than that.

And see the drama of the arc is coming to a climax.  Takagi turning his back on not only Mashiro but Kaya as well.    So given the focus around Peace, I wouldn't be suprised if the dog ends up defusing the bomb of tension and Takagi gets an idea for the plot using what they just experienced.

Also, wouldn't be surprised if Mashiro got an idea to tweek his one-shot as well.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 19, 2010)

Anything that associate with Hiramaru become instant win

Otter, his editor and him.

All hail to Hiramaru !!


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2010)

The yoshida-hiramaru interactions are the best ones in bakuman afterall.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 19, 2010)

Bakuman's colorspread are delicious. I love the blue Obata colors Mashiro's hair with sometimes.

By the way, which volume cover do you like the best? 











*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/1483/02231bakumanv0912218lo.jpg


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2010)

The one with Eiji, fukuda and saikou is awesome. 

btw spoilers 4 and 6 aren't working, the last one only shows the link and you've linked cover8 twice.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Nov 19, 2010)

2 and 3.  probably 3 though.


----------



## rice (Nov 19, 2010)

i like 8


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 20, 2010)

Shuujin keeps his pimp hand strong 

Fucking yes! Hiramaru and Otter is win.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 20, 2010)

I couldn't be more pleased with the the popularity poll. Yoshida in the top ten made my day. I'm breaking out my old sig to give the voters a...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.111 is out now.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 25, 2010)

Seems like they realized once again they are a team and if the want to be at their best they have to work together. 

Although I feel we've already gotten that message at this point so the tension felt a little...redundant. 

Oh and Hiramaru is a boss as always. Good to see he did well in the popularity poll too.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 25, 2010)

Poor hiramaru. 

Anyways, even with shuujin we all know who the winner will be.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 25, 2010)

Otter's Free!  

And I had a feeling Kato would return.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 25, 2010)

Shujin such a good friend. 

I want Shujin to be my friend...as for Mashiro, I think I don't want to be friend with him...at all.

Shujin = AWESOME.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 25, 2010)

Hope I can say the same when it comes time for the results for that Love Fest thing as past experiences in this manga have me thinking that Shujin and Saiko will get the short end of the stick.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 25, 2010)

LOL I didn't expect to have Katou out of the blue , Shiratori is lucky that isn't here she would rape him!.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 25, 2010)

Pretty ho-hum way to end the "conflict." Would have been nice if Mashiro manned up at the end about it.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> LOL I didn't expect to have Katou out of the blue , Shiratori is lucky that isn't here she would rape him!.


Shiratori is going to need assistants now, though...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2010)

All of the scenes with Takagi had a high amount of energy to it. He poured quite a bit of focus Rabuta and all for the sake of getting Shiratori ready to work on his own. Got to give Takagi props. He never lost sight of what was most important to him.

And I should have known Natsumi would be brought back. I doubt they'd go with a new character for an assistant at this point.


----------



## Aburamushi (Nov 25, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Hope I can say the same when it comes time for the results for that Love Fest thing as past experiences in this manga have me thinking that Shujin and Saiko will get the short end of the stick.



The resemblance between that picture and Hattori scares me.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 25, 2010)

I saw this coming. It was sort of obvious Takagi was being a dick just to push Saiko more. Having katou back as an assistant is kind of stupid, her character is really pointless at this point they should just write her off completely. Only good swerve would be if she falls in love with Hiramaru and it parallels the new manga he is writing.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 26, 2010)

Great chap, so much happened and it all went through with a good pace. 

Glad the drama between the two ended, not that it was bad. I wonder what the next plot will be after the love oneshot Hiramaru better win at, also Otter11 is finally free - Good shit.


----------



## Angoobo (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome chapter, Ashirogi Muto is gonna kick some ass...


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 26, 2010)

well I liked the chapter more than I thought I was gonna... It turned out good, I was laughing my as off when Shuji was freaking out about working on manga.

But I wanted Saiko to do the oneshot on his own... And with the constant statement of not being able to put his ideas into words and how he had the image in his head, I was wanting him to do a textless oneshot that just blew everyone outta the water.


----------



## Goobtachi (Nov 26, 2010)

I really love Shuji, he's an awesome character...


----------



## Inugami (Nov 26, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Having katou back as an assistant is kind of stupid, her character is really pointless at this point they should just write her off completely. Only good swerve would be if she falls in love with Hiramaru and it parallels the new manga he is writing.



Very unlikely she just started to work with Ashirogi Mutou again so I doubt she has time to fall in love with him, also she likes young men and Hiramaru in his 30's and at the other side Hiramaru isn't convinced with any woman...the guy has high standards.

But it could be funny because that would be Hiramaru's Arc and that can't be bad.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 27, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> And I should have known Natsumi would be brought back. I doubt they'd go with a new character for an assistant at this point.





KazeYama said:


> Having katou back as an assistant is kind of stupid, her character is really pointless at this point they should just write her off completely.



Just asking, what exactly is 'this point'?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2010)

That was a fucking awesome chapter.
Man I love this manga.


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr.Jones said:


> well I liked the chapter more than I thought I was gonna... It turned out good, I was laughing my as off when Shuji was freaking out about working on manga.
> 
> But I wanted Saiko to do the oneshot on his own... And with the constant statement of not being able to put his ideas into words and how he had the image in his head, I was wanting him to do a textless oneshot that just blew everyone outta the water.



text less manga for the win 

i wanted a mirua style scenes


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 29, 2010)

The whole situation seemed to be resolved rather easily. In the end, the whole tension about Takagi staying away from them was just plain old paranoia from the others which felt like a letdown to me after all that build up.


----------



## akoftroy (Dec 2, 2010)

#112

*Spoiler*: __ 



Saiko and Shujin decide to make up like real men do, by punching each other. Miyoshi sees them and freaks out.

Iwase doesn't like her assigned artist because he drew giant breasts. She wants the Hideout Door guy but Miura says no because Nakai had some trouble with girls and is weak to beauties. Iwase smiles and says that's perfect but Miura makes her stick with the current guy.

Eiji's is the first to be published and chapter ends with them reading it and Shujin saying "This isn't good, right?"

PS-Fukuda's story is about super delinquent guy who falls for a rich princess girl. He promises not to get into fights anymore so he has to hold back while getting beaten up. But then the girl shouts out "kick his ass!" Turns out the girl is super strong too and it ends with them fighting each other.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 2, 2010)

Iwase wants ugly men. 

What does it mean by "it isn't good ?" ? It was a bad oneshot or it's bad news for them.

Oh and Fukuda OS is so fkin cliche.


----------



## akoftroy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's implying that he's saying the one-shot wasn't good. But who knows?

This isn't good... It's super good!!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm betting on Hiramaru or Saiko to win.

Eiji doesn't really get love obviously so i'm not surprised his one shot isn't that great.

Fukuda's story is ultra cliche .


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> This isn't good... It's super good!!



That better not be the case


----------



## akoftroy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think Iwase will win and Nakai will return. It's one of the only scenarios that moves the plot forward! Hiramaru and Aoki will do well enough to get new series.

Saiko won't win but maybe some big industry person really likes his story and offers to do an OVA or movie? Not sure how he could turn that story into a series, which he wants to do.(more spoilers...)


----------



## Punpun (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh okay. Shujin thinks it's bad only because Eiji's genius greatly exceed his.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

I really don't want Nakai back .


----------



## Punpun (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm betting all my e-money he became a bishie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 2, 2010)

I love Fukuda's. It's exactly what I thought it would be


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I really don't want Nakai back .



He was such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## akoftroy (Dec 2, 2010)

Blinky said:


> He was such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Yeah, Nakai and Hiramaru. Actually trying to score with girls. What ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Inugami (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty much like I already said a few chapter ago , why they would pair Nakai with Iwase? with his bad reputation and the fact that he doesn't even works at jump..with a HELL of luck, if wasn't for Iwase wanting him out of the blue there wasn't other way.

Fukuda's manga is the only one til now I would love to read if was real.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

awesome chapter!

They fight like men to apologize. 

And it seems like love-stories are eiji's weakness.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2010)

I guess Youth is all about fighting it out and becoming friends once again xD

And finally, one of Eiji's works isn't perfect. I was starting to wonder if he wasn't human.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

maybe this will be the genre, where Ashirogi Muto will beat Eiji?


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 3, 2010)

I also do not want Nakai come back...unless...unless...he become a bishi...


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2010)

LOL, I bet they put in the punching scene because of the anime recently airing it.  


And Iwase talking about Nakai huh, won't be surprised if he makes his return and she using her attractiveness to keep him working.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 4, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I'm betting all my e-money he became a bishie.



Lol, That is actually plausible seeing as how he has been working on a farm. Atleast I think he was working on a farm or something.


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 4, 2010)

Shuujin saves the day as always


----------



## Valky (Dec 4, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Lol, That is actually plausible seeing as how he has been working on a farm. Atleast I think he was working on a farm or something.



Wasn't all he was doing was sulking inside his room while bitching to his mom ?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 4, 2010)

What happened to the art this chapter.


----------



## Corwin (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL, random fist fight FTW.

Eiji is seriously amazing to be able to do 2 series + one-shot at once


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2010)

I really think Eiji is going to end up in last place in this one shot contest which will be interesting to see how he takes it.

Hiramaru will probably get first though since he is fated to always have to work .



Blinky said:


> What happened to the art this chapter.



It seemed like a sloppy scan job to me. They mentioned they got the raws late so they probably rushed to compensate.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2010)

So who else thinks Eiji deliberately dumbed down his story?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 4, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Yeah, Nakai and Hiramaru. Actually trying to score with girls. What ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!



Yeah tried to blackmail a girl into fucking him. What a true man.


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 4, 2010)

I call BS on Eiji not having a good story. Not surprising that he would only know how to draw shounen action though. They are going to make some stupid point about how since Eiji has no real experience in love or romance that his manga is inferior to all the others. 

What would be awesome is to have Eiji actually try and get involved in a relationship since that would be hilarious. He and Hiramaru could go on group dates together with Iwase and Aoki. 

Also it is 100% confirmed that Ashirogi Muto will lose. Hiramaru is almost a lock to win at this point as he is such a popular character they have to keep him involved in the story somehow.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2010)

Eiji has never been in love. It makes sense this his love story wouldn't be as good as people who have.

And yes Hiramaru will win and be forced to work forever.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not buying this explanation tough because you can write about thing you never felt/lived....


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 4, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I'm not buying this explanation tough because you can write about thing you never felt/lived....



You have to have some sort of connection to what you are writing though. For Eiji his concept of love is probably interchangeable with love for adventure or excitement. In terms of romance it doesn't work well cause he himself isn't romantic in that way. It makes sense because you look at people like Oda and Toriyama and they purposely avoided romance because they knew it wasn't part of their style and I think Eiji is a similar type of author.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 4, 2010)

Actually Oda doesn't want romance because "it's a boy manga" and that's not what boy wants to read.Heck he is married and have a child.

But yeah that will surely be the explanation....

I'm still standing on my position, Imagination/research is enough else SF/Fantasy writers won't exist by example....


----------



## Gene (Dec 4, 2010)

I haven't seen IEM's version, but from SleepyFans it really does look like that the art is all over the place in this chapter.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 4, 2010)

I think Hiramaru will win.

I love Shuujin, but Kaya could have to punch her husband too  double standards


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Dec 4, 2010)

Eiji's one shot sucks yo. Hiramaru is gonna win this.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 5, 2010)

Feels like Ohba has just watched fight club for the first time, mainly I think this chap was cool but again if Hiramaru doesn't win I will be very disappointed.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, Hiramaru is likely to be the winner or places high enough to get asked for serialization.  

Though I'm debating if Ashirogi's one shot will meet their expections or if it's back to the drawing board?


----------



## Aburamushi (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I dunno who of the Shonen Jump mangakas is going to win this RomanceFest but the mangaka who will defintely get last place will be

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishimoto


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 5, 2010)

Hiramaru ftw. That guy is funny as hell :rofl


----------



## BVB (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't think that hiramaru will win.

I think there will be a close top3 with ashirogi, aoki and hiramaru.

The latter two will be surely serialised.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 5, 2010)

What the hell is up with this art?! It's like episode 4 of Gurren Lagann! 

It'd be glorious if Iwase tried to charm Nakai into drawing for her, but Nakai was like: "... ".


----------



## akoftroy (Dec 9, 2010)

Spoilies...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Love Fest Rankings
1. Aoki
2. Hiramaru
3. Arai
4. Ashirogi
5. Nizuma
6. Fukuda
7. Iwase

Nizuma's was pretty good for the action parts but he needs experience with "love."

Hiramaru-Fine... I'll try to do a new series, now give me the script for how to talk to Aoki.
Yoshida-Hiramaru-kun, let's go without a script

Shinta's Giri is getting an anime and he genuinely thanks Yujiro who blushes.

Chapter ends with their editors finding out that Hiramaru and Aoki have disappeared together!


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 9, 2010)

Another one for the Ashirogi failure's book.


----------



## akoftroy (Dec 9, 2010)

Though the point of this failure was that after wards, instead of panicking, they decide to take their sweet time and come up with a super awesome new series. They surprise Hattori with their maturity/patience.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 9, 2010)

Maturity. 

This manga is now about Hiramaru and his journey to gain Aoki's love.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 9, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Maturity.
> 
> This manga is now about Hiramaru and his journey to gain Aoki's love.


 

I wish, after his introduction I knew I would like him and I'm tired of waiting for his Arc, we get a bunch of shitty arcs of random and new character but still nothing of Hiramaru...we even got two Nakai Arcs, two frigging Nakai Arcs ...and it looks we are going to have another one of that fatass.. FFS.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 10, 2010)

Usually a chapter out by now


----------



## Blinky (Dec 10, 2010)

OH GOD HIRAMARU


----------



## perman07 (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha, Hiramaru owns the chapter as always, this manga wouldn't be as good without him.. So I guess since we're done with the whole romance thing, a new "arc" is starting (I'm not even sure how to divide the arcs of Bakuman, though I suppose it can be divided by the projects they're working on at the time).


----------



## Punpun (Dec 10, 2010)

_You did a gag manga._ 

Hiramaru.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 10, 2010)

"..Would a cornered Hiramaru turn to crime !?.."

that had me lol


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2010)

:rofl 

hiramura you are just the best 

you go for the girl you love and go behind your dictator editor


----------



## Wrath (Dec 10, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Another one for the Ashirogi failure's book.


They didn't fail exactly, because it wasn't exactly an Ashirogi manga. Saikou did nearly all of it himself, with Shujin working more as an editor and then only for a limited time. Like Shujin said, this proves that as an author Saikou doesn't lose to Eiji or Fukuda.

They probably would have ranked higher if it had been a full Ashirogi Muto collaboration, because together they know more way about love than the others.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 10, 2010)

They would have been third.


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 10, 2010)

I really hope Aoki and Hiramaru ran away together or something. He is really the most sympathetic character in the manga and it is painful to see him always get manipulated into doing stuff he doesn't want to. 

Ashirogi failing was expected, however the decision to focus on PCP is kind of lame. Maybe the author couldn't think of any ideas for them to make a new manga.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 10, 2010)

They should make a romantic mystery manga.
Detective Trap with romance.

Except it could be like Detective Trap as in 'It's a trap!' (That could mean he/she looks like a guy/girl but is actually a girl/guy orrr unknowning p*d*p****, but Professor Layton already did that)


----------



## Corwin (Dec 10, 2010)

LOL, nice cliffhanger with Hiramaru. That guy is awesome.

I actually like them concentrating on PCP instead of overworking themselves and possibly making the quality of their manga suffer. Hopefully they'll eventually get an anime of it since the chief editor had an offer for it and all. 

I kind of miss those excerpts from their manga, would be pretty cool if  they showed where the story of PCP is going now.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 10, 2010)

WTF! so ''boys'' didn't vote Iwase manga? the one with the bib boob high school girls? something is just wrong,still I'm sure she gonna blame the artist and gonna want Nakai.

Damn guys, I'm really going to get a cardiac attack! next chap could be easily the beginning of the anticipated (imo) Hiramaru's Arc or.... Nakai III  .


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 10, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> WTF! so ''boys'' didn't vote Iwase manga? the one with the bib boob high school girls? something is just wrong,still I'm sure she gonna blame the artist and gonna want Nakai.
> 
> Damn guys, I'm really going to get a cardiac attack! next chap could be easily the beginning of the anticipated (imo) Hiramaru's Arc or.... Nakai III  .



She sort of had it coming when she told the editor to make the boobs smaller. I mean what do you expect. Boring romance without any fanservice or action won't appeal to shounen readers.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2010)

i'll be rooting for hiramura and aoki getting together


----------



## Wrath (Dec 10, 2010)

Muk said:


> i'll be rooting for hiramura and aoki getting together


After this chapter I'll also be rooting for Fukuda and Yujiro as a couple.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 10, 2010)

Wrath said:


> After this chapter I'll also be rooting for Fukuda and Yujiro as a couple.





that's just so wrong

HIRAMARU x AOKI pleaseeeee

i was willing to give nakai a chance but after he screwed up only iwase is good for him now ... either him or eiji should iwase choose


----------



## Wrath (Dec 10, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> that's just so wrong
> 
> HIRAMARU x AOKI pleaseeeee
> 
> i was willing to give nakai a chance but after he screwed up only iwase is good for him now ... either him or eiji should iwase choose


Why is it wrong?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I figured Eiji would take inspriation from Mashiro's little moment at the recording studio, but he actually drew the character to resembles him too.  

And lol Hiramaru, bet it they will end up they having Tea at some restaurant while the editors panic.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2010)

lol Lemony Snicket illustrations


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2010)

Not shocking that Eiji's not suited for Romance series and Aoki's one shot came in first. I am a bit worried about Muto Ashirogi. The slow and steady approach sounds like a solid plan but it doesn't inspire much confidence in what they'll produce next. Oh well, I guess it was some good experience for Mashiro.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 10, 2010)

I can see it now: the sight of Aoki and Hiramaru eloped and in love will absolutely break Mashiro's little facade of maturity and send him over to the Hideki Anno edge of the manga/anime creating spectrum.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 10, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> She sort of had it coming when *she told the editor to make the boobs smaller.* I mean what do you expect. Boring romance without any fanservice or action won't appeal to shounen readers.



Oh soo she really convinced him, that was a bad decision!, still I can see her blaming the art..and here we go Nakai Revolutions Arc .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 11, 2010)

Fucking Hiramaru .

I can see him kidnapping Aoki .


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2010)

in his porsche no less


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 11, 2010)

Hiramaru is probably having a date with Aoki and the guy thinks he kidnapped her


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 11, 2010)

Aoki was probably the one doing the raping, It's always the quiet ones.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 11, 2010)

Hiramaru should have his own good ending. I wonder, will the writer going to write him off from the story? I read Bakuman because of him.

and LOL at Saiko...It looks like everyone in the world is cockblocking Saiko...Even The Racer Giri got the anime offer...so quickly and easily.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 12, 2010)

Actually PcP had anime offer no ? 

It's just that the editors doesn't want this manga to have one.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Actually PcP had anime offer no ?
> 
> It's just that the editors doesn't want this manga to have one.


More like there was no way for them to ensure ad revenues.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 12, 2010)

Saiko dream could have happened tough.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

I feel kinda bad for Saiko. I'm sure he was under the assumption that great manga = anime deal. Of course, he didn't look at it from a business perspective.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 12, 2010)

Just imagine how good is Saiko's life now if he said "Azuki, let get married once I got the manga serialization..Screw anime, it is for kids" to Azuki during his teen.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2010)

Yea, the longer it takes for them to get an anime, the more the whole "let's wait" concept goes from romantic to just stupid.

They could at the very least see each other every once and a while (and not due to some crazy circumstance) and call more often.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 13, 2010)

It just occurred to me after reading the new ban bill that the Tokyo government is about to pass (and a very pissed off Senior Editor at Shueshia making quite a remark at their party), wonder if Ohba and Obata would be inspired to write a parallel in Bakuman?

What if, in Bakuman the government passes a similar ban which and PCP is forced to end prematurely because it's a "bad influence" regarding the promotion of "criminal activity"?


----------



## perman07 (Dec 13, 2010)

^What ban bill are you talking about?


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2010)

perman07 said:


> ^What ban bill are you talking about?


Chapter 113

i think its this one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 13, 2010)

That's the one.

But the mention of "too likely to cause criminal acts among minors", that got me thinking about the criticism the duo faced when wanting to get PCP an Anime.   So what if legislation changed in the story and they were suddenly forced to end PCP?

This would reflect how outside interferance can affect manga as well.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 13, 2010)

So I've read through the manga now, and I have to say I'm very pleased.  The only thing is that the Saiko and Azuki's little fantasy is just fucking ridiculous now, it makes little to no sense.  

I also have to say that the Hiramaru and Yoshida interactions are probably one of the funnier bits I've seen in manga.  Hiramaru alone is a incredible character.


----------



## akoftroy (Dec 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Greatest chapter ever?

Yoshida: Listen to me, what I'm about to say is my true feelings!
Hiramaru: Meaning you're usually lying to me!
Yoshida: I can't deny that!
Yoshida: Hiramaru, you're a genius who only comes around once every 2~3 years!!
Hiramaru: Not even ten years?!
Yoshida: No, just 2~3 years. Don't be conceited.
>>

Hiramaru: Will you go out with me?!
Aoki: Yes.
Aoki: But you have to keep creating manga.
Hiramaru: Okay...
>

Only sad thing is that most people will probably want the couple to be Yoshida x Hiramaru!


----------



## xingesealcmst (Dec 16, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> It just occurred to me after reading the new ban bill that the Tokyo government is about to pass (and a very pissed off Senior Editor at Shueshia making quite a remark at their party), wonder if Ohba and Obata would be inspired to write a parallel in Bakuman?
> 
> What if, in Bakuman the government passes a similar ban which and PCP is forced to end prematurely because it's a "bad influence" regarding the promotion of "criminal activity"?



Thing is that the "ban" is really just an expansion of Tokyo's definition of what's sexually perverse and explicit.  Meaning the manga would be limited to the adult only audience.  aka - PCP would not be considered inappropriate under the ban.

It would work as a really nice satire, but the government in Bakuman would need to be really be filled with stick-up-their-ass jerks to have the limitations include promotions of criminal activity. 

Although... they've already shot down the anime, so who knows. 

On another note, is ^ the spoiler for this chapter? o.0


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 16, 2010)

Geez man, you thought too literally.   I wasn't saying they use the same exact law, but got inspired by this law in having Ashirogi having to encounter a similar threat which would shut down PCP for influencing criminal behavior (in this case PCP's "crimes").

Which technically would get them off the hook and starting on the one story that does get the anime.

But really its up to Ohba and Obata if that's the route they want to go.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Dec 17, 2010)

Ahh sorry sorry.  Yea, that was more my interpretation of how it could possibly work as a satire than your suggestion.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2010)

Where's the chapter?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 17, 2010)

This is what'll happen to him if he tries

Chapter is out.

I thought of Togashi when I read the first page


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 17, 2010)

I love Hiramaru, the guy just oozes win.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 17, 2010)

I loved the chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2010)

Best chapter ever


----------



## hehey (Dec 17, 2010)

huh... Yoshida-shi, what does the the "Shi" mean?

Dammit, Aoki better not be falling for that guy, Fukuda and her are meant to be!!! (maybe)


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2010)

Go yoshida


----------



## Punpun (Dec 17, 2010)

Win.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuck yes, Hiramura!

Very fun chapter. I'm happy things went well for Hiramura.



hehey said:


> huh... Yoshida-shi, what does the the "Shi" mean?



Apparently it's a formal suffix used for professionals with a degree of politeness ranging between the -san suffix and the -sama suffix. Before, I was wondering whether or not Hiramura was just shortening the -shishou suffix.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh gawd, what a hillarious chapter!  Hiramaru so needs a spin-off.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 17, 2010)

Vino said:


> Best chapter ever



i second this 

Very funny and the art was really good, Togashi Hiramaru is a pimp


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2010)

Seriously if this chapter was before the popularity contest Yoshida and Hiramaru would rape all the competence.

Something fun about this chapter, Hira just a genius of 2-3 years ? hell I thought he was at the same genius Eiji tier because he didn't devote all his life to manga like him, so that makes our duo some generic guys that can do manga well xD.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 17, 2010)

The "Eeeeh....... Not 10 years!    Don't flatter yourself!" line cracked me up


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fucking excellent chapter. One of the best.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 17, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Seriously if this chapter was before the popularity contest Yoshida and Hiramaru would rape all the competence.
> 
> Something fun about this chapter, Hira just a genius of 2-3 years ? hell I thought he was at the same genius Eiji tier because he didn't devote all his life to manga like him, so that makes our duo some generic guys that can do manga well xD.



The editor obviously was lying here. Hira is a gag genius. Every single thing he creates is golden.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 17, 2010)

Vino said:


> Best chapter ever



I have to agree


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 17, 2010)

DOUBLE SUICIDE!?!? OH NOEZ!!!!


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 17, 2010)

Best chapter of manga I have read in a long long time. I really didn't expect a manga to actually have a happy ending. Most of the time authors try to move you emotionally through sad events. This is the first time I've been almost moved to tears just out of how happy I was for the characters. 

Hiramaru is the greatest character ever.


----------



## hazashi (Dec 17, 2010)

I read jump for three years or so and I never had the experience I had today, it felt like I was reading GTO (im not comparing), my emotions for what was happening were so high lol I loved it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 17, 2010)

Jump chapter of the Year.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2010)

Am I the only who notices how Hiramaru is frivolous with his money? I couldn't sell such a nice car for a little less than $2,000 dollars :S 

A great chapter with Aoki accepting his confession. I mean there's nothing really odd about her spending some time with Hiramaru having tea, plus Aoki seemed to have a fun time today. Who knows, this may help her gather more ideas for her future series.


----------



## Aburamushi (Dec 17, 2010)

Please, let the author's next manga have Hiramaru as main character


----------



## Platinum (Dec 17, 2010)

Hiramaru is so awesome.

Easily was the chapter of the year for Bakuman.

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 18, 2010)

Epic Chapter


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Dec 18, 2010)

Only Hiramaru could have a relationship subplot in a story that I'm actually interested in the outcome of.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2010)

Even though I kind of wanted bandana and Aoki to hook up, I'm happy for Hiramaru.  Perhaps his piss will be clear for the first time in years!


----------



## Sands (Dec 18, 2010)

Hiramaru finally got the courage to do something 
Great chapter, and I'm not even a big fan of the characters featured here. 
Now if only all the coming chapters could be this awesome...


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 18, 2010)

Epic chapter. The page 13 is the best. So many LOL in that page.

Next romance arc, Eiji X Iwase ! and as for Mashiro and Azuki, I think no one actually care about it, right?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 18, 2010)

Best Chapter of the year?
*I say best chapter of Bakuman!!!*

Epic Chapter is Epic.
If Bakuman doesn't get more votes this week on Jump I don't know when it will.

For me had the best chapter between all of the Jump series this week. Without any doubt.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 18, 2010)

I just had to log in to say

HIRAMARU-SAMA.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 18, 2010)

This is the greatest love story ever told. 



> _- Yellow is my favorite color_.
> _- Really?_
> *silence*




Ah, the favorite color conversation. Last step before the coup de grace.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 18, 2010)

Hiramaru is the fuckin man. Best Chapter of Bakuman indeed. I was so hooked to every panel it was ridiculous.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 18, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Epic chapter. The page 13 is the best. So many LOL in that page.
> 
> Next romance arc,* Eiji X Iwase* ! and as for Mashiro and Azuki, I think no one actually care about it, right?



It could be Nakai X Iwase just saying!... it would be awful but all is set for another Nakai return.

But if I remember well Iwase and Eiji were the only people mad with the results, I can see Eiji asking her out just for the sake of be better at romance manga.

So we could have a triangle arc Nakai x Iwase x Eiji !.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Dec 18, 2010)

I firmly expect to see Bakuman as the 1st chapter in the ToC in whatever-many weeks.


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 19, 2010)

Who cares about Ashirogi Muto...

Hiramaru owns this chapter... no... this manga...

Was I the only one who lol`d at the girl Eiji liked? Eiji is as weird as geniuse should be.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 22, 2010)

Hiramaru chapter is always win


----------



## Blinky (Dec 22, 2010)

That was such a great chapter.


----------



## bryonysteele (Dec 22, 2010)

WAIT! IVE READ THIS. THERE ARE OVER 100 CHAPTERS AND 12 ANIME EPISODE. IT'S GOOOOD!


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 22, 2010)

OKAY I WILL WAIT, TELL ME WHEN I CAN BREATH AGAIN!


----------



## akoftroy (Dec 27, 2010)

Chap's not out yet...?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not much happens in the chapter...but interesting new direction. Shujin and Saiko discuss their possible next project and Shujin wants to do "non-mainstream battle." They don't say it but they probably mean like Death Note. But they are kind of stuck there. With their 50s chapter of PCP published, they are invited to a Jump event to celebrate long running series milestones. They have their picture taken and are asked if they want to take individual ones and the answer is "No, both of us together is Muto Ashirogi."

Meanwhile, Hattori's received a super awesome submission for the Treasure Award contest. The guy actually sent in 10 finished chapters of super high quality. The editors are saying it's really good but not right for Jump. Ashirogi is the mangaka judge for this award and Hattori is excited about showing this manga to Shujin because he thinks it'll inspire him.

The last 6 pages of the chapter are actually pages from this new manga "The Classroom of Truth." High school students are suddenly trapped in their school by a mysterious power and are forced to play deadly games to escape. Saiko comments that it's just like Enigma and Shujin comments that yeah, this is the type of series he wants to do.

PS-I'm betting Ohba had this planned out before Enigma started... Funny coincidence.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 27, 2010)

akoftroy said:


> Chap's not out yet...?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I just think Ohba really liked Enigma and decided to do his own take on it. It seems to be right up those 2 mangaka's alley in regards to different and not typical shounen jump stuff.


----------



## rice (Dec 27, 2010)

enigma's a pretty descent manga


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 27, 2010)

One of the best series ever.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 28, 2010)

Just started watching the anime. Surprisingly even more epic...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 29, 2010)

New Chaps up
reading nao


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2010)

Enigma was the first thing that came to mind when reading that manga as well, but the premise quickly shifted to something a bit different. Looks like Shujin has a potential rival...


----------



## Inugami (Dec 30, 2010)

That manga it's meh til now, but well Psyren was also meh at the beginning and very similar to Gantz.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 30, 2010)

Their expression when getting the photo, it's like they were caught red-handed with something.  

And was a nice gesture in sending Kaya flowers.


But I wonder if this new mangaka is going to be someone new or perhaps someone we already know?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope its someone we already know. I don't want to learn about some new jackass.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2010)

It has to be someone new.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2010)

What if it's Koogy?  That'd be great.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 30, 2010)

Shuujin did the Kamina stance, I thought he was going to drill kaya the heavens


----------



## rice (Dec 30, 2010)

It's probaby someone new. normally when its someone we know, hattori woild have a  face.

imagine its miho


----------



## Inugami (Dec 30, 2010)

Is somebody new, the only other person that could do it would be Shizuka but he already knows that kind of manga is very hard to get serialized.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

I stopped right when they finally got serialized.   Can you guys tell me if it's worth to keep on reading afterwards? ;quite


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 30, 2010)

That manga really looks like Enigma 
The first time that i read Enigma i thought that it was pretty similar to Death Note, so it's understandable that Ohba made Shuujin to say such a statement.

I guess that after this homage,the mangaka of Enigma now is feeling some more pressure to do better

Edit
@Nic : i dunno, you should keep reading but without expecting something exceptional, the plot is plain with a lot of explanations about the Jump's world and sometimes got funny moments.. but other times really is average and slow as hell.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 30, 2010)

that manga reminded me of "liar game" in a way. a lot...

aww thats sweet that they sent kaya flowers


----------



## GintathePuppetmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

*Is Bakuman a Battle Manga?*

I am a reader of Bakuman(have read every chapter even the latest one).In the non-tradional sense of course but think about it.

The main goal of the series is two friends who specialize in different fields of the same subject.(In normal battle manga examples are like Gon and Killua, Luffy and Zoro, Ichigo and Ishida) competing to be the top in their subject, and through their experiences they learn from their wins and losses, and push to improve their skills as well as keep learning new ones, even if it takes from their rival ways.

For those unfamiliar with Bakuman, it's a Manga about making Manga for a Jump Magzine and the ups and downs of it.

I only ask this question because in the manga itself the characters are thinking of making an unorthodox battle manga. Thinking over it the many rivalry and alliances formed in the manga remind me of battle manga some characters follow very typical shonen battle manga arcs sometimes, such as enemies becoming friends after having a few squabbles.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't think so, the quarrels are more about personal problems than manga, one day one person asked something similar and Rokudaime actually put a description of how a Battle manga of mangaka's would be...it was very hilarious.


----------



## GintathePuppetmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I don't think so, the quarrels are more about personal problems than manga, one day one person asked something similar and Rokudaime actually put a description of how a Battle manga of mangaka's would be...it was very hilarious.



Thanks for you opinion but I'm thinking more abstract than anything else just the concept it self of what a battle might be considered ( to me it's like a kinda chess match, but if you could level up more than your pawns and each chapter the other manga-ka releases is their move and the heroes have to find a way to counter it, basically a battle of wits and skill than a well placed attack), and links or it didn't happen (just kidding but i do want to see that if you do have the link)


----------



## Inugami (Dec 30, 2010)

GintathePuppetmaster said:


> and links or it didn't happen (just kidding but i do want to see that if you do have the link)



It was a long time I'm kinda lazy to search for it .


----------



## Superstars (Dec 30, 2010)

Lulz Battle manga's are Dragonball, Yu Yu Hakushou, Naruto, Saint Seiya's, fist of the north star.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 31, 2010)

GintathePuppetmaster said:


> I am a reader of Bakuman(have read every chapter even the latest one).In the non-tradional sense of course but think about it.
> 
> The main goal of the series is two friends who specialize in different fields of the same subject.(In normal battle manga examples are like Gon and Killua, Luffy and Zoro, Ichigo and Ishida) competing to be the top in their subject, and through their experiences they learn from their wins and losses, and push to improve their skills as well as keep learning new ones, even if it takes from their rival ways.
> 
> ...



well its battle of manVSself
like how we have ichigo fighting his inner hollow, thats manVSman physical battle, but w/ bakuman its like saikoVShimself in an emotional battle kind of?


----------



## Corwin (Dec 31, 2010)

Best chapter in a while IMHO, I always enjoy when they show new mangas. And that one seemed pretty cool.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 31, 2010)

Ashirogi getting owned by a newcomer.
I feel bad for them, and if they proceed with their idea will be copying it which is a bad thing.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 31, 2010)

Could be a good thing though. 

Now they'll find out whether that kind of story had anime potential without lifting a finger.


----------



## Dei (Jan 1, 2011)

Finnaly im i have read to chapter 115 and i got to say i love this manga. I started reading it when i heard gg was droping the anime. Considering its the same duo that wrote death note i was expeting something epic and thats what i got. The only problem i have its that it have gotten really slow paced...


----------



## GintathePuppetmaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Lulz Battle manga's are Dragonball, Yu Yu Hakushou, Naruto, Saint Seiya's, fist of the north star.



In a non tradional way aka not in the way you normally think. Think outside the box to what you might consider a battle in the most basic terms (aka to me, two people competing to beat the other through displays of skill)


----------



## GintathePuppetmaster (Jan 3, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> well its battle of manVSself
> like how we have ichigo fighting his inner hollow, thats manVSman physical battle, but w/ bakuman its like saikoVShimself in an emotional battle kind of?



The inner conflict of Saiko's Goals(wanting to marry the girl of his dreams) vs His work(which was good enough to get an Audio drama) and their are man vs man battles, remember the two are out to be number one in jump and acomplish their goals of scoring an anime


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 14, 2011)

where'z my new chapterz?


----------



## akoftroy (Jan 14, 2011)

Well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The whole chapter is basically them reading the manga submission and commenting how it's "anti-Jump." They recognize the creator's name. He was someone who would send them fanmail every week when they were working on Trap. It's a male, 18 years old, BTW.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 14, 2011)

akoftroy said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So it looks like Bakuman doing what does best, arc of new characters out of the blue, good thing we got an Hiramaru Arc (even if was short) if not I would be mad.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2011)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> where'z my new chapterz?



Should be out later today. They had some problems with it or something.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2011)

Decent chapter.

His manga was pretty interesting but yeah i'm not sure how I feel about *another* rival getting introduced.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 14, 2011)

An Ashirogi Muto fanboy becomes their new rival. Interesting...


----------



## Inugami (Jan 14, 2011)

It would be interesting if  Toru was sending hatemail because they changed so much xD.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 14, 2011)

^Doubt that

During Trap they stayed true to their style I think.
Only Tanto was total failure and like nothing you would expect for a artist to do, change it's whole way of approach on stories.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 14, 2011)

Btw, it's weird they don't mention the one manga this is completely reminiscent of: Gantz. It has the same non-mainstream psychology approach of pitting people against each other, it has completely normal humans (though they can power up with their battle suits are on them) and realistic art style (Gantz even employs computer rendering to create an even more sleek look than what is common for realistic mangas), and it even has the same type of cruel game master.

And since they were wondering how this manga would look like once it got Jumpified, then they should have mentioned Psyren which is Gantz light light.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 14, 2011)

Loved Toru's manga. I think it sucks that stories like that may not get into Jump because it may not be suitable but I guess that's what other magazines are for.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 14, 2011)

Weren't they comparing it with jump series? I'm pretty sure Gantz isn't even a shounen, as far as I have read it. 
I think it's a compliment, that their loyal fan was able to come up with such a promising title, it looked very interesting.
Btw it's funny that Saiko and Shujin aren't your usual shonen characters themselves, considering how much they fail and the never ending obstacles that constantly appear before them.


----------



## hehey (Jan 14, 2011)

eh, i guess im a child, i prefer those manga's that hook me with comraderie and all that nonsense, at least when it comes to shounen manga anyway.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 14, 2011)

In that they ARE classical shounen main characters only not fighting like in regular shounen jump manga.

Instead of constantly newer stronger enemies and needing a powerup they need a new manga or new plotlines in their manga to overcome their rivals in popularity.

A battle of mangas!!


----------



## hussamb (Jan 14, 2011)

1st i love the chapter that talk about real manga (like OP and death note in this one )
wonder if OP has ended in the manga time line!!! the manga started 2 years ago, but the time line is now in 6 years


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> ^Doubt that
> 
> During Trap they stayed true to their style I think.
> Only Tanto was total failure and like nothing you would expect for a artist to do, change it's whole way of approach on stories.



Well the started experimenting with gags and all that in Trap's final chapters, but besides that yeah they stayed true to it's style.


----------



## hehey (Jan 14, 2011)

dam yo... i kind of wanna know what happens next in that manga they were reading? is my curiosity DOOOOMMMEED!!!???!

EDIT:bitch, i really should finish a chapter before commenting on it, they like, tell you what happens the page afterwords.

EDIT 2: he gets eating by a doppleganger at the end?, the hell is that... if that was a real manga and i got that ending id be pissed as hell.

End of chapter edit: holy cow, only one male EVER sent fan mail for trap?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

I wonder how old this kid is  I loved the way there were pages on pages this chapter.


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 14, 2011)

^He's 18 (says on the last page)

Only in Bakuman is where I can enjoy the meta-stories to such a high degree


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm fearing Ashirogi future in Shonen. I don't want another work till exhaustion and death thing in this manga


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 14, 2011)

It is weird. Instead of reading the true "Bakuman 116", we all ended up reading most of the Classroom of Truth manga content. 

And yes, the Classroom of Truth ending sucks. Sometime I do wonder, people keep complaining about the cliche and happy ending for every manga...but what if the manga, especially the long run manga such as OP, Naruto and Bleach and etc have extremely bad ending (good guys lost/died, villain triumph), would these people happy with it?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 14, 2011)

Midway through, I thought that it wouldn't be too bad if the next 9-10 chapters of Bakuman were all Classroom of Truth. Then we find out it ends :sadYou could tell Ohba and Obata were having fun with it. 

Cliche happy endings are good for the mangas that push the cliche happy values of comraderie and working hard to get stronger - giving the HST endings where everyone dies just betrays those values and leaves a horrible taste in everyones mouths.

Everyone dying kinda fits the row of Classroom of Truth's every-man-for-himself values. But it definitely could have ended more elegantly. Like how the doppleganger eats the main character at the end - its kinda pointless with none of the others alive. Leave atleast the chick alive at the end -  monster dude in the main character's skin comes in to see her, she says "welcome back takeshi," it ends with him smiling, then it ends with him taking her by the shoulder and leading her into the sunset, of his bedroom. 

giggidy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 14, 2011)

I can't help when they mentioned Two Earths of recently they had the episode Saiko ripping it up and throwing it in the river in the anime.

Then I thought, what if this kid managed to run into the two Earths and pieced it back together?   And thats what got him to be their biggest fan?

I know it's a long shot, but not impossible.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 14, 2011)

That would be such a mind fuck.
But coming from Ohba and Obata I'm already convinced something like that will happen.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 14, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I can't help when they mentioned Two Earths of recently they had the episode Saiko ripping it up and throwing it in the river in the anime.
> 
> Then I thought, what if this kid managed to run into the two Earths and pieced it back together?   And thats what got him to be their biggest fan?
> 
> I know it's a long shot, but not impossible.



They throw such bunch of pages on one of the typical Japanese kid playgrounds, that it wouldn't be rare that some kid would found them, you deserve a rep!.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2011)

The Classroom of truth did seem really interesting, although a bit too dark for Jump. I had a feeling the author would be someone influenced by Ashirogi's work. Looking forward to see how this arc dealing with Toru fleshes out. 

And once again, it still feels weird having Ashirogi as judges. This just goes to show you how far they've come since the story started and yet they still have an uphill struggle with not only current rivals but and coming ones. Not to mention that tiny tidbit about creating a series that could one day become an anime.


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 15, 2011)

Introducing more rivals seems kind of pointless at this point. I mean they havn't even had a single long running series and they are now worried about a rookie author competing with them. Kind of takes away from Eiji as the main rival too with the new guy showing up.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 15, 2011)

I wouldn't still consider this guy like a rival, remember Shizuka and  that dude that made a similar manga to trap ? I  thought they would be be major treats to them and in the end they didn't affect their career too much.

This guy looks like gonna have a hard time getting serialized like Shizuka and even if he did his manga is going to be in the medium/low rankings or be canceled at some point.

Bakuman sometimes do these things put a bunch of plot to imply something gonna happen(Shizuka being a direct rival,KoogyxAoki evil pair or Iwase getting naked) but in the end it doesn't.


----------



## Ximm (Jan 15, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I can't help when they mentioned Two Earths of recently they had the episode Saiko ripping it up and throwing it in the river in the anime.
> 
> Then I thought, what if this kid managed to run into the two Earths and pieced it back together?   And thats what got him to be their biggest fan?
> 
> I know it's a long shot, but not impossible.



I thought they threw Money and Intelligence down the river.
Anyways, it would have been very interesting if it was Two Earths they threw away.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Check this out.
Check this out.



Classroom of Truth was interesting, wanted to see more of it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, in the anime they ripped it up.   My point is that Obha and Obata watching the anime and could've came up with this latest plot.

And since the manga's version is priority, all the more possible some kid fished the pages from the river and now their past is returning.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 17, 2011)

in the manga they threw money and intelligence in the river or was it 2 earths?


----------



## akoftroy (Jan 18, 2011)

FYI...

Kiyoshi's special attack is called Saint BURN-ard!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 18, 2011)

Dark Travis said:


> Only in Bakuman is where I can enjoy the meta-stories to such a high degree



In Bakuman you enjoyed the meta-stories because they are way better than the manga itself 

The pacing of this manga sometimes is too stagnant


----------



## Ximm (Jan 19, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> in the manga they threw money and intelligence in the river or was it 2 earths?



It was Money and Intelligence, you can check the links in my last post. =)


----------



## akoftroy (Jan 20, 2011)

Whoa...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The editors debate Classroom of Truth and while they agree it's awesome, it doesn't get any awards because it's just not Jump. But Nanamiya is assigned a new Editor character named Kosugi.(nice looking with glasses) He calls up Nanamiya who is super loud and just talks and talks. They set a meeting and Kosugi thinks how he'll be easy to work with. Ashirogi is surprised the work didn't get an award but Hattori says that it often happens that people submit work meant for seinen magazine just to show off their work.

Nanamiya is revealed as a good looking and well-dressed kid who talks a lot and really loudly. So loud that Yujiro has to come by and tell him to pipe down. Nanamiya agrees to kiddy-fy the premise and try to get it into Jump. The editors are surprised how cheerful Nanamiya is and they mention how he must be a "calculating type."

The next day there's chaos as Nanamiya has uploaded his manga onto his blog for everyone to see. The phones are ringing off the hook over how Jump didn't give an award to such a brilliant entry. Kosugi tries to call the guy but no answer. He thinks that maybe he's not so lucky after all. They finally get in touch and he says he'll take it down. Shujin is looking at what's happened online and wonders if maybe everything this guy's done is all calculated. Nanamiya is smiling and winking as he takes his blog down.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, we got a drama king incoming huh.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2011)

akoftroy said:


> Whoa...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Da fucking hell is this! it sounds like a spoiler of Death Note!


----------



## Punpun (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a new ranking. 

1. hiruma
2. This new guy.

....

Everyone else.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 20, 2011)

akoftroy said:


> Whoa...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'm liking this


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 20, 2011)

> Da fucking hell is this! it sounds like a spoiler of Death Note!



You say that like it's a bad thing...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nanamiya = non-murderous Bakuman version of Light? I can dig it, although there's something really really meta about writing in a Death Note-ish character into Bakuman.




I didn't post about Hiramaru/Aoki when those chapters came out, but I will say that Hiramaru is a vast improvement on Nakai. I never thought Hiramaru/Aoki would actually happen, and Hiramaru's overblown suffering over his crush was pretty amusing, but eh, it's kinda cute. A little random, but cute.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 20, 2011)

This has echoes of that weird ass pop star who drew manga and then told his fans about it so he would get a lot of votes. This looks to be exciting with a real calculating type being introduced, hope Saiko can step his game up and smite this fool.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2011)

MRain65 said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing...



No , I liked the spoilers. and I really hope you are right I wanted that type of character on Bakuman for a long time.





Fullmetalthis said:


> This has echoes of that weird ass pop star who drew manga and then told his fans about it so he would get a lot of votes. This looks to be exciting with a real calculating type being introduced, hope Saiko can step his game up and smite this fool.



Koogy , I thought he was going to be the first villain, I remember how much hate he got when he paired with Aoki it was kinda hyped in the manga has such an ahole and he was fucking off paneled.

Damn he was wasted in favor of Nakai a character that got trolled out of the blue, funny thing I kind of liked Nakai but at this point I don't want to see him again and not because of the things he did but because of all the chapters that were wasted on him for nothing.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, uh, is IEatManga still doing this? It seems SleepyFans disbanded?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 21, 2011)

Fuck Sleepyfans is over.
No more Bakuman :'(
Fuck this shit


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2011)

What?  Why did Sleepyfans disband?


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 21, 2011)

Crap, someone need to take over...


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2011)

no idea why they disbanded but its on their website that they are disbanding


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mider T said:


> What?  Why did Sleepyfans disband?



They fell a sleep. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 21, 2011)

Vino said:


> They fell a sleep.








rep


----------



## rice (Jan 22, 2011)

what on earth is happening?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm so out of the loop.


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 22, 2011)

Is it me or Bakuman becomes more and more boring, with the duo looking for their successful manga and rivals everywhere..


----------



## Corwin (Jan 22, 2011)

Is that I Eat Manga group still doing it?

And about chapter 116. Why are they being so concerned that the manga "does not fit Jump"? They are not editors. Just a while ago their own manga was being considered non-standard and not really Jump material. Sounds like they are a bit jealous of this new guy, hoho.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 22, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Is it me or Bakuman becomes more and more boring, with the duo looking for their successful manga and rivals everywhere..


I think it's the author's approach to the setting personally. You can write as good as you like, but in the end, writing manga is a job, it's not something epic. And that's what's wrong with this manga; rivalries, chasing dreams and all those angles they are using to try to make this epic feel kind of fake when you consider what these guys are really doing.

Of course, nothing wrong with slice of life in fiction, but it feels like the authors are trying to make this more than slice of life.

I like Bakuman however, not saying I don't, but it's felt repetitive for a long time.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 22, 2011)

Angelo said:
			
		

> Is it me or Bakuman becomes more and more boring, with the duo looking for their successful manga and rivals everywhere..



Ever since chapter 100 or so, it's felt like Death Note after L died. The main conflict is over (Finally creating a successful manga that should be made into an anime, equating Light defeating L), only now they're just artificially extending it (Angel Dust's anime getting blocked making the duo want to do another manga, equating the coming of Near and that other L disciple). 



			
				perman07 said:
			
		

> I think it's the author's approach to the setting personally. You can write as good as you like, but in the end, writing manga is a job, it's not something epic. And that's what's wrong with this manga; rivalries, chasing dreams and all those angles they are using to try to make this epic feel kind of fake when you consider what these guys are really doing.



Well, Bakuman has always felt more SoL than epic - mostly because of the rivalries. Sometimes you'd get the feel for a conflict brewing out of opposing ideals (dude with the dog vs. nobody understands my art guy) or strait up animosity (Iwase), but in the end, the authors quickly doused their fires and stuffed everyone into the friendzone. 

Its a directional choice, and as such, the manga is more inviting and fun, but you get the feeling that they sacrificed elements that could have potentially made it more interesting and involving.


----------



## hehey (Jan 22, 2011)

That new guys is an asshole, he knew what would happen with the blog and he did it just to give the jump editors a hard time.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2011)

Miura is being such a douche


----------



## Random Member (Jan 22, 2011)

Keikaku Doori.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome I hit the nail! he really send a hatemail for Tanto .



hehey said:


> That new guys is an asshole, he knew what would happen with the blog and h*e did it just to give the jump editors a hard time.*


 
I doubt that was his reason,he just wanted to got a bunch of fans in a ''edgy'' way and it looks he was successful.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 22, 2011)

hehey said:


> That new guys is an asshole, he knew what would happen with the blog and he did it just to give the jump editors a hard time.


Hehe, you say that as if it's a bad thing.. I love this new guy. Until the end, it seemed like he was an impulsive, happy-go-lucky type of guy who wrote smart, but after that, he seemed more like an evil L-type character who calculates whatever he does. I reckon his whole *loud talk* schtick is calculated too.

He may be the first rival who may actually bring a proper feeling of rivalry by being fundamentally different. This can be great


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 22, 2011)

Nanamine's a manipulative type.  

I just got this feeling he is going to be the dark rival we thought Neji was going to be at the beginning.   

Just wonder if it's going to be the cliche that he meets his heroes, Shujin and Saiko, in going on about being their biggest fans and then the discussion turns sour to the point he now dispises them and takes his revenge by threatening to drive them out of the business in making a better story.


BTW, if it wasn't said he was a guy, I'd swear the new editor was a girl.


----------



## canza (Jan 22, 2011)

New chapter was pretty interesting, though I agree with some of you that it's getting a bit lackluster. I actually wouldn't mind reading that Battle Royal clone if it ever existed.

Still waiting for my FukudaxAoki pairing. 
And if that never happens, I don't mind a little FukudaxIwase. C'mon, the dude really needs a girl to calm him down sometimes.


----------



## Corwin (Jan 22, 2011)

Haha, I like the new guy. He kicks ass. Maybe he'll actually use all sorts of sneaky stuff to win instead of friendly rivalry like everyone else did up till now.

One thing I don't understand is why all mangakas in Bakuman are so willing to "dumbify" their mangas. It kind of pisses me off when editors tell them to make the story less complex so little kids would understand, and they just do it. What's the big deal about Shonen Jump exactly, and why no one wants to be published in another magazine that would allow them to write how they want? Is it all about higher pay, or prestige, or something?


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jan 22, 2011)

This might have been inspired by what happened to Shingeki no Kyojin recently, manga gets rejected by jump for not being jump-material so he sends it to another magazine and it succeeds, making the jump staff look bad. Though I don't really know how big the internet reaction to this was, it might actually have been nothing at all, but I'm sure the mangakas at jump were aware of it and ohba and obata came up with a what-if scenario to address the jump department's side to these types of incidents.

Edit: ^Brand recognition and prestige, I guess. Jump sells tons and is famous, whether or not you think they deserve it. Like how brand name cereal often is more expensive and has more empty air in the bags versus non-brand cereal with more stuff in each box, but the brand name cereals sell better anyway because people see them on tv all the time and just assume they're better.


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 22, 2011)

The new guy is an interesting character but I'm sort of disappointed. His manga really wasn't better than the concepts of True Human and PCP in my opinion. I'm kind of sad they wrote off Shizuka as a character and introduced the new guy instead. 

They don't do enough with existing characters and keep introducing new ones instead. I still think someone like Hiramaru would be the biggest rival his manga all seem to be "ambiguous".


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> The new guy is an interesting character but I'm sort of disappointed. His manga really wasn't better than the concepts of True Human and PCP in my opinion. I'm kind of sad they wrote off Shizuka as a character and introduced the new guy instead.
> 
> They don't do enough with existing characters and keep introducing new ones instead. I still think someone like Hiramaru would be the biggest rival his manga all seem to be "ambiguous".


r

Pretty much just like Koogy they are wasting Shizuka and he was very interesting  a guy that you can respect from a hikokimori he became a great mangaka that unlike our duo that tried to go mainstream doing shit like Tanto he remained doing the dark manga he liked to do.

Still funny how when Shizuka appeared I thought he was going to be a direct rival, his work was also compared to old mangas of the duo lol, hope this time we get a direct rival and he just doesn't get off paneled.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 22, 2011)

This manga was lacking a bad guy.
Now we have it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 23, 2011)

This made me think for awhile..is Ashirogi Muto really talented? It seems that they always got outclassed by (a lot of) other mangakas easily.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

If Nanamine is anything like a real person, he's a trickster.  Underneath the underneath he's pretty insecure, he has major faults but manages to flaunt his few talents in the best possible way.  He doesn't reveal all his cards until exactly the right time and distracts for dear life until that time can come.  I'm willing to be Eiji will be skeptical of him.  Small chance he'll become Shiratori's rival.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2011)

Scan for Ch.117 is out by Muda.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 23, 2011)

There is no link..

Now there is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2011)

^updated it a second later.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 23, 2011)

Making me lie ?  

---

I don't understand what's all the fuss is about.. If he can't be published iin shounen jump, publish him in the young jump.. Sheueisha seinen mag.

God once again it's a trivial arc with a false problem..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2011)

That kid is pretty calculative. I have no doubt he decided to submit his work at this particular time knowing that Ashirogi Muto would be one of the judges. I started to like Nanmine at the outset since he spoke his mind and was very energetic but even that now seems very cold calculative. 

Does he really want to get published in Jump or is his main objective to become extremely popular and use Jump as a way of doing so irregardless of having his works published there? 



Mandom said:


> I don't understand what's all the fuss is about.. If he can't be published iin shounen jump, publish him in the young jump.. Sheueisha seinen mag.
> 
> God once again it's a trivial arc with a false problem..



It's a big deal for Jump, since they feel his works can be a huge smash to a larger audience than those solely focusing on the seinen demograhic. I understand that their are really popular seinen titles with world wide appeal and a large fanbase but you sometimes have to think even bigger than that...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2011)

sometimes it makes me wonder how many amazing manga's got killed by fucking editors and magazine staff members for not "fitting" in. 


in a odd way this manga makes me hate jump's staff if this is anything like the real thing.


----------



## hehey (Jan 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> sometimes it makes me wonder how many amazing manga's got killed by fucking editors and magazine staff members for not "fitting" in.
> 
> 
> in a odd way this manga makes me hate jump's staff if this is anything like the real thing.


can you blame them?, at the end of the day, no matter who reads it, Jump is supposed to be a young boys magazine, you cant just run anything in it just because its good, it has to fit with the target audience.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 23, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's a big deal for Jump, since they feel his works can be a huge smash to a larger audience than those solely focusing on the seinen demograhic.



Then why are they asking him to change the story..


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 23, 2011)

The story isn't the problem but the issue of killing people off and some of the content of people's inner thoughts was too adult to be a shounen manga. It is sort of a difficult problem because in reality Jump wants to have a variety of manga styles they can't just run all generic battle manga because only the best would be popular, however when you ask authors to do something outside the box they may go in a darker direction which is against the image of JUMP. 

Also authors want to be in shounen jump because it has the biggest exposure and will have greatest opportunity for getting an anime and merchandise and making money even compared to something like young jump so it makes sense they will tone down a concept to the standards of the magazine. You can't blame the editors of JUMP for killing concepts when an author willingly changes the manga for the sake of being published in the magazine. If an author wrote a a dark story with a great concept and was unwilling to compromise they wouldn't be aiming to be published in JUMP in the first place.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 24, 2011)

This Nanamine is a very interesting character  
His apparition gave fresh air to a story that was becoming boring and full of dull characters.

I was wondering if this Nanamine is inspired of a real living mangaka


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 24, 2011)

Bubi said:


> This Nanamine is a very interesting character
> His apparition gave fresh air to a story that was becoming boring and full of dull characters.
> 
> I was wondering if this Nanamine is inspired of a real living mangaka



he reminds me of tite kubo!


i can imagine nanamine being like secretly a serious guy/can see the truth to people and has serious expressions sometimes.

but that would be too similar to neiiji, wouldn't it?

his name is really odd. sounds almost like a name for a fodder..was this the author's intention? it reminds me of a nobody from kh2..iuno.

this character is  very mysterious. like he has some hidden truths.

i love what he did at the end. starting drama like that.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope this new guy is as fake as I think he is. A fan of Ashirogi, but the kind of fan that winds up wanting to "kill" his idol or something like that.


----------



## akoftroy (Jan 28, 2011)

Yikes...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Nanamine around the Editors: "Yes, sir!! So sorry! I'll never do it again! Thank you so much!!!"

Nanamine alone with Ashirogi is Light Yagami!(-ish)

He created a brand new manga idea with help from 50 smart manga fans he met online through posting The Classroom of Truth.

Otaku Hive Mind!


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, Nanamine is a devious little bitch. I love it.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 29, 2011)

Damn, guess scans are gonna be much later than other Jump series now that Sleepy went down.. It's a damn shame no fast groups are doing this one.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Jan 29, 2011)

Dis mutha fucka,  What's dis mutha fucka plannin?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 29, 2011)

This guy is definitely appearing to look like a real antagonist and it's going to push not only Ashirogi, but Team Fukuda to their limits.

Next chapter, I expect Nanamine to basically declare war on Ashirogi.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally, a real villain. I hope this turns into a mini L v Light battle. With the way they were talking about battles that aren't really battles this in turning into one of those. 

Bakuman had been getting a little stale and this has certainly peaked my interests. Hope Ashirogi can come up with something better head to head.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 29, 2011)

Damn that guy is awesome


----------



## Random Member (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in agreement with Nanamine looking like he'll be a real antagonist. It's a role I thought Eiji would fill ever since that stipulation he raised to draw for Jump. He's proven a challenge for Ashirogi Muto but I've felt let down in other areas. I guess I may just like Nanamine's type of genius more when it comes to opponents, opposed to Eiji's type.


----------



## rice (Jan 29, 2011)

i'd love to see nanamine with eiji alone  bakuman is slowly developing into a pschological manga


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 29, 2011)

He isn't a villain, not even a bad guy.. Nanamine is only a smart guy and maybe he will pay his distrust toward the editors. 

But it's unrealistic that a 16 years old can make a fool of the entire direction of the Jump, that imo was bad writing from Obata. Now all the Japan kids will think that the Jump's direction is formed by a bunch of dummies.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 29, 2011)

Bubi said:


> But it's unrealistic that a 16 years old can make a fool of the entire direction of the Jump, that imo was bad writing from Obata.



Admittedly, this did worry me a bit. I like the guy but I wouldn't want to see things being too easy for him, regardless of him being a genius.



Bubi said:


> Now all the Japan kids will think that the Jump's direction is formed by a bunch of dummies.



I don't doubt that they did think this beforehand.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 29, 2011)

He made a big error. 

The 50 people he choose will leak further work. 

This plan of him wont, or shouldn't work for long.


----------



## rice (Jan 29, 2011)

Mandom said:


> He made a big error.
> 
> The 50 people he choose will leak further work.
> 
> This plan of him wont, or shouldn't work for long.



but if he really did choose them out of thousands of people, i guess he knows that they're not gonna leak it


----------



## Punpun (Jan 29, 2011)

No reason to think that. He chose 50 otaku who love Manga. They definitly would share it.

At least it's a believable development.


----------



## rice (Jan 29, 2011)

if he is smart enough to fool the whole editorial department, my guess is that he planned that ahead of time  

but it'll be cool to see him miscalculating the fact that the manuscript will be leaked :ho


----------



## Punpun (Jan 29, 2011)

It's the internet we are speaking about. 

Worse if it leaked in 2chan or some shit like that, he would have no way to know who is the cause of the leak..


----------



## rice (Jan 29, 2011)

if it gets leaked early, it'd be no fun


----------



## Rasendori (Jan 29, 2011)

I like this guy's character, he's bound to crash and burn but the fact that he isn't necessarily bad considering he doesn't oppose the main characters makes me think he'll be a guy who learns his lesson rather than the guy who gets written off for being a dick.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 29, 2011)

He underestimates the power of the internet. If Classroom of Truth makes it to the press before anyone can leak anything (unlikely), then I could see him ditching his 50 pals during serialization. 

But yeah, this guy is going into the friend zone. 

Off-topic: Just saw the Gintama ep where they spoofed Death Note. Amazing.


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think they will leak his manga. He wouldn't have shown it to people he couldn't trust. For someone who was presented as being so cold and calculating they wouldn't have him make such a major blunder in planning so quickly like that. Atleast I hope not. I'm tired of Bakuman introducing a bunch of characters with unique personality and potential plot points only to write them off quickly and move on to the next one. Bakuman needs a long running antagonist or atleast a long arc where there is a clear conflict between Ashirogi and another mangaka. 

He is presented as someone who is taking what Ashirogi does best to the next level but he is doing it in an opposite way of ashirogi. Instead of relying on editors and the experience of failures and the Jump infrastructure to progress over time he wants to make it big quick and bypass all that by tapping directly into the fanbase. I think what he will find is that even hardcore fans don't have a good grasp over what makes a manga great and that for something with truly wide appeal to become popular it takes luck and a lot of dedication to honing the craft. 

Also I don't agree that the editorial staff is being fooled. I think the chief editor sees through everything but he recognized the potential and wants to bring it under the jump banner because even if it does get posted on the internet all it does is give jump more exposure. If they publish the one shot of the internet sensation JUMP sales will be great. People keep forgetting that for the editors they simply want to make JUMP successful and so long as an author isn't writing for another magazine author success and JUMP's success are directly linked. 

Looking forward to a potential villain for the time being. Really hoping his character doesn't get squashed and become just another buddy mangaka like every other character so far.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2011)

Like I said I like the fact a new villain has been introduced. At first when Eiji showed up saying he wants to remove a manga of his choice, I was like," this guy is badass", but then Eiji became a really funny and probably my favourite character of the manga after Hiramaru.

This guy gives me a different vibe though. The easy mood changes and the serious face, tells me this guy is going to turn Bakuman upside down, and considering who is writing this manga, it might actually be one of the craziest things ever pulled out in it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder if Nanamine gets off from revealing his true nature to Ashirogi? He really has no real reason to show that side of him to them.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wonder if Nanamine gets off from revealing his true nature to Ashirogi? He really has no real reason to show that side of him to them.



Maybe that's not even his true Nature.
Maybe he is faking he is a bad guy to see Ashirogi reaction after he makes up a story like that.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jan 29, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wonder if Nanamine gets off from revealing his true nature to Ashirogi? He really has no real reason to show that side of him to them.



I think he really has some respect for them and wants them to see him as a potent rival, since they're both fellow calculating types. He wants them to know that he's just like them, if not better at planning his way to the top.

I think this character should have been introduced a looong time ago, but I suppose it had to have waited until ashirogi muto actually became successful. Then again, I wish they'd have become successful much earlier on as well.

There really has been way too many "genius" mangaka appearing. Hiramaru, Iwase, Eiji, & Shiratori didn't take long to get their first successful serializations, and now we got this Nanamine kid about to follow in their footsteps.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Trusting the Internet? Seriously... 

And to be on top of the Jump you have to get shitload of votes, that means appealing to a broader audience. Can 50 manga fans represent the audience? I think not.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone else besides me really really not like this guy?


When we first "heard" him on the phone and we was too hyperactive, I knew I wasn't going to like him. I was right.

Not only both of his personalities but his character design as well.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't like his character, but I do like the fact that he's playing the villain, something we haven't actually had yet.  Which means we probably aren't supposed to like him now that I think about it.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Like I said I like the fact a new villain has been introduced. At first when Eiji showed up saying he wants to remove a manga of his choice, I was like," this guy is badass", but then Eiji became a really funny and probably my favourite character of the manga after Hiramaru.


It would be interesting if Eiji decides to cancel that guy's manga when he would learn about how Nanamine works. Though in that case, Ashiragi will probably ask Eiji not to do it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 30, 2011)

This is a trap 

I wonder what will Namine do when his fans will not buy his volumes because they read them on internet... free


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jan 30, 2011)

All the WSJ manga including PCP should have been uploaded onto the internet by now, so their situations shouldn't be any different. People will buy the volumes if they want to, but those that read Nanamine's manga online will have been reading the other mangas online as well, I think.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 30, 2011)

This guy has decent antagonist potential.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 30, 2011)

Antagonists ? In my manga manga ?


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 31, 2011)

I think Nanamine thinks of himself as a better rival than Eiji. He's much more similar to Ashirogi in terms of style. Probably doesn't even like Crow.

And I agree.

Also...whatever happened to that weird guy that used to be a recluse?


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nanamine is the best villain to date. I mean this guy is extremely calculated and the timing of all this is awesome. This will really push Ashirogi Muto to develop.

I really hope he becomes a true villain and stays out of Team Fukuda. He's calculated enough to think it's pointless. He's already going against the editors which is like Ashirogi but the manner he is going it seems darker. When Ashirogi did it, it seemed like fighting against the power and proving yourself. When Nanamine does it is sneaky and underhanded.

I think its pretty cool Nanamine doesn't acknowledge Eiji as a rival.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, I thought Nanamine was such an annoying jerk, but now after seeing his true side I actually like him! I think the author finally noticed that Bakuman lacked a true villian, so here he is


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 31, 2011)

He will push Eiji of his throne at which Eiji will think more about what he makes, making himself godtier


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol, Nanamine has shitty goal though (if what he said is true).

"Watch and see as I climb to the top of Jump completely through my own way of doing things."

Uhm, ok. To be on top of Jump... Then what? Many authors did it before, Eiji did it when he was much younger... It`s boring goal.

But I will laugh really hard if Nanamine gets anime before Ashirogi Muto.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 3, 2011)

He probably will because Ashirogi Muto has the potention to be the best blabla but they keep on getting trolled


----------



## akoftroy (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nanamine=WORLD-CLASS DOUCHE

Hiramaru calls Aoki "Yuri-tan"...


----------



## Saiko (Feb 4, 2011)

akoftroy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you read the Spoilers ? Or the Raw or whatever 

EDIT: Okay nvm found it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 4, 2011)

Na, nothing wrong as long as you have it spoiler tagged.

Anyhow, hope that spoiler isn't legit.   Because it just makes Nanaime into more of a user than a genius.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 4, 2011)

So, Bakuman is putting forum trolls into the mix via Nanaime?


----------



## Inugami (Feb 4, 2011)

Funny, the thing we thought lacked Bakuman and some of us complained finally happening with a bunch of people kinda us being in the manga has the antagonist lackeys.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2011)

should i catch up to this or let it wander off for a little longer? i haven't read the latest arc yet xD


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 4, 2011)

when nanamine guy said "i thought it'd be ok to put it on the internet since that's where the bussiness is headed anyways" or something like that,
do you think bakuman will begin to talk about how people rip manga and put it on internet?[like how we all read this and other mangas online weekly, before the japanese subscribers?]


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aoki has not-so-great taste in guys, but the nickname "Yuritan" is a dumpable offence, as far as I'm concerned, although I haven't read the chapter closely enough to figure out whether or not he's ever actually used it to her face or not.



I figure Nanamine's disdain for the editors means he's going to get smacked down at some point, and badly. The editors in Bakuman are shown in a fairly positive light (even Miura); it makes sense, since Bakuman runs in Jump, so it's in Ohba/Obata's best interests to avoid meta commentary about how useless editors are.

I can't help but think his great ideas are going to backfire. Wasn't there a bit of commentary a long way back in the series about how it's a bad idea to cater to the fans? Maybe this arc will be about how Internet posters with too much time on their hands make poor substitutes for Jump editors, LOL.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 5, 2011)

Catering to the fan is bad ?

Shibo (and SHAFT) do that in all their anime and they sell like crazy. 

---

Like hell mashiro and shujin are in position to tell him anything. They just want to have an anime, all their work were heavily influenced by their editors..

Hypocrisy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2011)

lawl, I love how this is being billed as Nanamine and his army of 50 faceless people 

With so many people working on one series there are a ton of advantages as well as disadvantages. Let's see how well Nanmine can keep this up if he were to get serialized, because he's just leaving himself to be vulnerable to his anonymous partners. 

And that poor noobie editor just has the luck to be assigned to him.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 5, 2011)

Nanamine is gonna fail, i'm pissed i was hoping for a true genuine villain but this Nanamine will turn fodder in about 5 chapters


----------



## Punpun (Feb 5, 2011)

Mashiro and shujin are quite stupid to spouting shit like "It's not your work" or "you're an amateur" when he is doing everything they wanted to do but on an another level..

Not 2-3 other pov but 50 and so on.

Well this arc hold potential... but it's more likely it will be wasted on some lesson.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't completely agree with what Mashiro and Shujin were actually saying but I am with them behind what they were trying to get at and my opinion of Nanamine lowered a bit. He made some convincing points but I don't think he had to go and badmouth Kosugi when both of them are new. 

And while he may be genuinely talented, his methods are bound to be found out eventually so I just think he's more trouble than he's worth so I agree with Kira that he deserves to be pitied.

At this point, I hope Kosugi is the one to reveal Nanamine and possibly get him to change his perspective on pride as an artist. I think he'd be a nice addition to Jump if he wasn't such a jerk too. Admittedly though, I am still finding entertainment in his two-faced ways, despite them rubbing me the wrong way.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 5, 2011)

But why would he care about Kosugi's opinion on manga when the guy is a complete newbie on the market so the excuse of editors being professional and being somewhat different than other people can't be apllied here.

And thus Nanamine has like 50 other people who have the same qualification than Kosugi..

I'm still expecting how Ohba and obata are going to show the real value of editors..


----------



## Random Member (Feb 5, 2011)

Mandom said:


> But why would he care about Kosugi's opinion on manga when the guy is a complete newbie on the market so the excuse of editors being professional and being somewhat different than other people can't be apllied here.
> 
> And thus Nanamine has like 50 other people who have the same qualification than Kosugi..
> 
> I'm still expecting how Ohba and obata are going to show the real value of editors..



That's why I don't completely fault Nanamine. I think he's a jerk but I also think he's genuinely talented. Enough so that I think he at the very least deserves a more experienced editor. But he doesn't seem to be satisfied with only one anyway so I guess it can't be helped until someone changes his perspective.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 5, 2011)

Nanamine will go ahead with his mistrust and he will committ a fatal error along the way, then there will be an annoying canonic lesson of how you should behave with your editors.

I just hope that Nanamine won't regret his methods and then come to the "right side", this would be so dull.. even for a shounen.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 5, 2011)

I lose all respect to Nanamine, I thought he only asked for opinions and change the manga accordingly but to copy paste ideas meeh this guy lose some hype from me, but again working with 50 people in that smooth way is a great skill and a double edge weapon the day he pisses some of them.

Those things aside I like this antagonist I don't feel simphaty from him and it gonna be awesome when he gets ruined xD.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2011)

As long as Nanamine splits his pay with those 50 ppl then I dont have a problem with what he's doing. But it seems more like he's sponging off of them and taking credit for all there work. He basically just draws it.

I dunno, I agree with Nanamine about the editors, but I also agree with Ashirogi saying its not his work. It really does feel like he's "cheating." Even though thats immature, you can argue he's being a pro in the true sense of the word. 

Also when the Noob editor said, "It doesnt feel like my work" or whatever it really rubbed me the wrong way. Its not his work, its Nanamine's and his goons. Hes just supposed to help EDIT it.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 5, 2011)

Come on he is the one who has the final says on what he draws. Basically it's a think-thank and he's the boss who do the final decision.

It's HIS work done by himself with ideas he takes from his conversation with a group of people.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2011)

He still didnt create it himself, so its not his work. Shit, theres people telling him to reverse the lead characters. He may have the final say, but as long as he takes and manipulates his groups ideas its not 100% his work.

Nananime's whole argument is basically, "How is what I'm doing really any different from what you and your editor do?" and he has a point. It's just my personal opinion that it just feels cheap, unless his whole group got credit for helping him and some of the cut from his wage, because without them he'd be up shits creek.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 5, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> He still didnt create it himself, so its not his work. Shit, *theres people telling him to reverse the lead characters.* He may have the final say, but as long as he takes and manipulates his groups ideas its not 100% his work.



Yes that one cracked me up, of course hes the one that decides if the idea get into the manga, in a way Nanamine is like the editor of those 50 mangaka rejects xD, but he admitted some of the best events of the manga were totally from different people that made me like dislike him but again, that's how antagonist give more flavor to the plot so I'm okay with this arc.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 5, 2011)

So only original work are considered as truly your ?

How is his demarch any differents than a writer inspiring his next book with idea he took from book/other author ?

---

And going by what you wrote earlier (he only draw it) then PcP and all ashirogi muto manga aren't Mashiro work.. afterall he only drew it.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 5, 2011)

Mandom said:


> And going by what you wrote earlier (he only draw it) then PcP and all ashirogi muto manga aren't Mashiro work.. afterall he only drew it.



That's exactly why the author is credited as Ashirogi Muto, not Mashiro.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 5, 2011)

Hence why Mashiro will never be able to marry his gf. Cause It's not HIS work who got an anime. 

So no, It's his work as it is shujin's work. And so is Nanamine oneshot his work.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 5, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Hence why Mashiro will never be able to marry his gf. Cause It's not HIS work who got an anime.



She will become Ashirogi Muto bride, so i guess that Mashiro will have to share her with shujin


----------



## rice (Feb 5, 2011)

i swear i saw light's face  did ohba just trace it onto nanamine's face?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 5, 2011)

Bubi said:


> She will become Ashirogi Muto bride, so i guess that Mashiro will have to share her with shujin



Then she ditch mashiro and goes on to enjoy a threesome with shujin and his wife. 

Now that would be an interesting development.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 5, 2011)

The 50ppl will want to get paid once he gets serialized and all kinds of shit will go down. I hope this goes well.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting point, they surely would want their share of the profits, which would indeed be their undoing.

But for now, Ashrogi is going to lay back and eat the popcorn as they watch the upcoming drama.   Though looks like Hiramaru is going to be the one whos going to get the competition.

Also, I can't help but wonder if Nanamine might try to something to Kaya, he seemed like he was thinking of something when he left.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 5, 2011)

Honestly though, I can't say I find anything wrong with what he is doing since the 50 people with him are all aware that he is using their ideas and help to improve the manga, and asking for opinions from a larger base is always a good thing. However they have to accept that only he is taking the credit, otherwise all hell is going to break loose when they start asking for their share.

The only thing I would find issue with Nanamine's actions is that he is pretty much going behind the backs of Jump and completely ignores their opinions and has no respect for the company at all, which is not what being a 'Professional' is. He just wants to use the resources of the publishing company without having to actually deal with them. 

While it is understandable that an author wants full control over his work, he is really making no compromise with Jump which is what I believe the manga is trying to impress upon us as 'amateur-ism' or his amateur attitude. 'Its either his way or the highway.'


----------



## hazashi (Feb 5, 2011)

well you dont write history without sources, the most sources the more credibility you get, so his work is just to pick the best ideas the most people that understand the manga business have. Join the best ideas with the good art he has to develop and you have a great manga.

call that strategy what you want, it is in fact a genious move by nanamine.


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 5, 2011)

> asking for opinions from a larger base is always a good thing.


I have to disagree here. As they say, "A camel is a horse designed by committee."

Personally, I can tell a movie is going to suck when I look at the list of screenwriters credited and it's more than two names. Never a good sign. (With really bad movies, the list can be as many as eight names long.)

Sometimes I'm reading a manga and it's really obvious there was editorial tampering, the story zigged when it should have zagged, or the storyline is getting "pushed" in one particular direction when it really wasn't going there before. I don't think this is ever a good thing. I think a mangaka can head off this sort of tampering if they're really, really careful about plotting. With a manga like Fullmetal Alchemist, it was plotted so carefully that nothing could be changed mid-course; everything tied together, and if one element was removed or altered then the whole thing would collapse and the storyline would lose any coherence. Of course, Fullmetal Alchemist is the best-plotted shounen manga I've ever read, and it was a monthly manga unlike Jump manga, so it's probably not possible for all mangaka to do that.

I'm more in favour of letting creators sink or swim on their own, even mangaka; the more "feedback" they get, even from well-meaning editors, the likelier the story will suffer, at least from an artistic perspective. I think creators have to trust their vision without outside interference; if their vision blows, well, so be it. 

...On the other hand, that kind of assumes that manga are "art," when Bakuman really shows the "shounen manga as product" side of things, and feedback from editors to make it a better product is just a way of improving the product, rather than tampering with a creative mind. If the manga being produced is a product, then Nanamine's just devised what amounts to an organized focus group. Focus groups make lousy art, but they make awesome product. (These days, thanks to the Internet, especially creators who come online to chat, fandom is basically like one giant focus group.) Catering to fans, even smart fans who have great ideas about the story, is creative and artistic poison, but fans will be too thrilled to see their desires incorporated into the story (disliked characters killed off, favoured characters given more face time, favoured ships promoted) to care.

As someone mentioned upthread, random Internet posters making an appearance in Bakuman as a tool of the "villain" is awesome. We love you too, Ohba! Kisses!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 6, 2011)

> I'm more in favour of letting creators sink or swim on their own, even mangaka; the more "feedback" they get, even from well-meaning editors, the likelier the story will suffer, at least from an artistic perspective. I think creators have to trust their vision without outside interference; if their vision blows, well, so be it.



Unfortunately, in the case of manga. That is actually suicidal since its not like a single book where you read it once and are done with it, if you hated it. You can just chuck it aside and never bother with it anymore. Manga goes on weekly and if readers have to trudge through week after week reading rubbish until it gets cancelled, or have a manga start out good then slowly deteriorate when readers get turned off by the author's story direction which was completely unmoderated, then the magazine is going to die because of the time investment involved. 

Anyway, what I meant from my original quote was that its not about just sticking to your own tight vision on how a certain thing should flow but about considering all the different aspects surrounding the story that you yourself may not have thought about or even considered. By getting different opinions, you can pick out ideas you may want to explore, or even decide certain ideas that you should definitely not explore, etc etc. In the end, it comes down to picking out the feedback that you think works for your story and not just getting various feedback and blindly incorporating everything that readers think will be good for the story. Because yes, that extreme end is suicide as well.


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 6, 2011)

> Manga goes on weekly and if readers have to trudge through week after week reading rubbish until it gets cancelled, or have a manga start out good then slowly deteriorate when readers get turned off by the author's story direction which was completely unmoderated, then the magazine is going to die because of the time investment involved.


That assumes that "moderation"--editorial tampering to make the story better (where better = more popular)--is always a good idea. What about situations where the quality declined _because_ the editors were meddling with their "brilliant" ideas?

It also assumes that popularity and quality are the same thing, and I disagree with that. (Not everyone will, but it's just my opinion.) There are popular series in Jump right now that are not that great (IMO), and there are unpopular or obscure manga series that are pretty great...maybe not in Jump, but generally (again, IMO). Obviously, at Jump in Bakuman, I think popularity is considered to be the same as quality: the "best" series are the most popular, and if a series fails, it's because it's not very good or has some flaw. I think a lot of people think this way...which is too bad, because I've seen a lot of promising series cancelled at Jump, while Naruto in all its mediocrity marches on with sales in the millions.

Topic: Am I the only one a little disappointed with Nanamine? He seems less and less threatening every chapter. Are we ever going to get a real antagonist?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2011)

Nanamine is weaksauce. Hiramaru is going to curbstomp him like nothing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nanamine is weaksauce. Hiramaru is going to curbstomp him like nothing.



That'd be perfect. After talking all that crap about editors he gets beat by the guy who's manipulated the most by his editor.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2011)

We've come a long way since the editors were made out to be the villains during the strike.  That's what I like about Bakuman though, one minute you hate somebody the next minute you're rooting for them.  Now it's making a amateur new face editor look like he's being two-timed.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 6, 2011)

Two pages of Hiramaru has won this chapter for me 



MRain65 said:


> Topic: Am I the only one a little disappointed with Nanamine? He seems less and less threatening every chapter. Are we ever going to get a real antagonist?



I`m getting more and more disappointed too. 
Reading the previous chapter I thought that Nanaime could get an anime, but now I agree with Bubi.



Bubi said:


> Nanamine is gonna fail, i'm pissed i was hoping for a true genuine villain but this Nanamine will turn fodder in about 5 chapters


____________________

As a reader I have no problem with a team-work product (2 authors, 50 authors, 1000 authors, whatever). But only on the condition that is I know the manga was created by a team.

Nanamine deceive his readers.

Other problems concern Nanamine`s scheme. It wouldn`t work for a long time in real life:
- It`s hard to come to an agreement with 50 people, It`s hard to manage 50 people. Military in real life has rigid structure for a reason. A team managed by one person shouldn`t be more than 7-10 people. People who have military experience or didn`t sleep through their management lessons could clear this up more.

- In a big team many people would want to quit because their "great" ideas didn`t get to the final work or their ideas were distorted by Nanamine.

- Money and fame. It`s ok to help for free from time to time. But to do it regularly? Have Nanamine found 50 internet manga-Jesuses?

- Many internet advisors would loose interest in creating this particular manga after few chapters. That is one of the main things that distinguishes pros from amateurs. A pro has to stick with his work and complete it despite the mood swings. Amateurs have many ideas but drop their work in the middle.

- It`s the fucking Internet. People get crazy and unreliable here.


In the end Nanamine will be left out with 3-7 people out of 50. How is that different from a team of: mangaka, mangaka`s close friends, editor, editor`s higher ups and co-workers who have professional experience in manga? And we shouldn`t forget about shitload of fan letters and reviews.

And Nanamine`s goal are still boring. To be on top of the Jump through his own ways? The guy has some ego problems. It looks like he has an urge to prove something to somebody.

I bet Nanamine doesn`t really care about genre or a content of his work unless it`s popular. He is a crappy author then.


----------



## Arinna (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't know we have a thread for Bakuman here at NF  I've recently started to read and I love this manga. 

May I ask when is chapter 119 English scan going to be released ? I can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yoshida shattering Hiramaru's self-confidence and happiness to make him draw good manga was awful, but I LOLed. Hiramaru is far more entertaining when he's depressed and hating life.


----------



## Arinna (Feb 6, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> **



Thank you, guess I should have back-tracked more >.<



Frango said:


> i swear i saw light's face  did ohba just trace it onto nanamine's face?



Yea his evil face reminds me greatly of Light, even the hero in the one-shot look exactly like light


----------



## Inugami (Feb 6, 2011)

MRain65 said:


> Yoshida shattering Hiramaru's self-confidence and happiness to make him draw good manga was awful, but I LOLed. Hiramaru is far more entertaining when he's depressed and hating life.



Funny how shuujin said that thanks to his resolution with Aoki his manga would be better, perhaps he just needs to go into another genre or be a depressed fuck for all his mangaka career.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2011)

Hiramaru is a genius that comes along every few years...don't doubt him. 

I don't care if plagiarizer dude has 5000 people giving him ideas...he's never going to come up with anything as awesome as an otter in a suit punching fools.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 6, 2011)

He sounded really impressive until we actually got to see the messages from his fifty people who supposedly understand manga.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 6, 2011)

What did you expect, elitist on the internet


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor Hiramaru .


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 6, 2011)

Wrath said:


> He sounded really impressive until we actually got to see the messages from his fifty people who supposedly understand manga.



Yup, some of them definitely remind us of haters in the forum as well.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 7, 2011)

lulz at the comments. He must be on 2ch. 

It'll be interesting to see how and when this army of Nanamine will backfire, cuz Ohba clearly isn't crazy about it.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 7, 2011)

Azhra said:


> lulz at the comments. He must be on 2ch.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how and when this army of Nanamine will backfire, cuz Ohba clearly isn't crazy about it.



Yes it's very unbelievable he gonna maintain over control those 50 e thugs for a long time xD, wonder how they are going to start trolling him.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 7, 2011)

Especially when he starts getting paid.


----------



## luffyg2 (Feb 7, 2011)

As soon as one of them start asking for money or is unhappy that they didnt take his Idea than he is doomed


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone think something like this is happening in real life?

I don't have much of a problem with having one manga collaborated with fans, he's giving forum-goers like us a unique opportunity to share ideas and see some of them get published. It's doomed to fail, of course, since there is no long-term incentive to maintain their cooperation. Once the novelty of seeing your ideas in ink wears off, there's really nothing left to keep them committed to the same project that would outweigh the cost of such a time-intensive project. And yeah, you can't keep something like this a secret... on the internet of all things.


----------



## Corwin (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't really see what's so bad about Nanamine's way of doing things. First of all, he's apparently talented enough to draw really well and come up with ideas on his own, right? So if he asks 50 people for advice and picks out the best ideas to use, it's still his manga... I mean if he ignores the bad advice and implements the good he's still in charge. That's just using reader feedback.

And I'm sure a lot of people would share ideas free of charge, just to see it printed.


----------



## akoftroy (Feb 7, 2011)

What if it also turns out that he doesn't draw the manga by himself either...? I mean, there must be a reason why he mentioned he can do the one-shot in two weeks because he has plenty of "friends" to help. He might "draw" the manga the same way he "writes" it. What if he has a sweatshop in China where a group of artists work based on his instructions?!


----------



## Corwin (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh haha, then it's really a recipe for disaster. Although I'd still be pretty impressed that he managed to pull off such a scheme.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 7, 2011)

Hiramaru as usual stole the show, I'm excited to see his new manga Otter11 was truly a masterpiece from the man whose genius comes along once every thousand years. 

Nanamine is a funny douchebag, his internet buddies are no doubt going to be his downfall but I wonder how.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 7, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Nanamine is a funny douchebag, his internet buddies are no doubt going to be his downfall but I wonder how.



I think one or a few of them will eventually want some credit and try to pull some legal shit on him or Shueisha if he isn't willing to share. It probably won't succeed if "taking advice" is the most that he continues to do but the bad publicity that the publishing company could face regardless is another reason his methods don't sit well with me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2011)

Also...super genius Hiramaru is going to whup his ass with his new negative emotions manga.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2011)

I support nanamine. Fuck the editors with their constant "this isn't fit for jump this isnt fit for jump DATTEBAYO".

all they ever do is whine and fuck up great series with their ideas what would make it "popular". jump seems like a shitty magazine with too many restrictions. I hate how many times I read the "THIS IS FUCKING AMAZING....but its not fit for jump he should go to a seinen magazine but fuck that we will just smooth talk him and restrict his talent"

I also don't understand why the hell the noob editor gets stuck to a guy that is hugely skilled.


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 8, 2011)

Am I the only one who tried to scan Kaya's shirt with a barcode scanner?


----------



## Phantasmical (Feb 8, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I support nanamine. Fuck the editors with their constant "this isn't fit for jump this isnt fit for jump DATTEBAYO".
> 
> all they ever do is whine and fuck up great series with their ideas what would make it "popular". jump seems like a shitty magazine with too many restrictions. I hate how many times I read the "THIS IS FUCKING AMAZING....but its not fit for jump he should go to a seinen magazine but fuck that we will just smooth talk him and restrict his talent"
> 
> I also don't understand why the hell the noob editor gets stuck to a guy that is hugely skilled.



Its a kids magazine


----------



## blackbird (Feb 8, 2011)

If Nanamine gets trashed as an author in the end due to his methods, he could end up drawing for Iwase. 

It'd be the axis of EVIL!!


----------



## Arinna (Feb 8, 2011)

Azhra said:


> If Nanamine gets trashed as an author in the end due to his methods, he could end up drawing for Iwase.
> 
> It'd be the axis of EVIL!!



Nuh Uh. He'd better stay away cuz Eiji is Iwase's one and only artist


----------



## akoftroy (Feb 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nanamine actually reveals what he's doing to Kosugi and basically blackmails him into keeping it a secret and going along with it. 

Yoshida comments that there's no individuality to Nanamine's works and will try to block serialization if the new submission is the same.

Eiji notices something is lacking.

Saiko/Shujin-If he gets serialized, we'll crush him with PCP!!


----------



## Inugami (Feb 10, 2011)

akoftroy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I didn't expect this so fast .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2011)

Game recognize game...and Nanamine's looking kinda' unfamiliar.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Feb 12, 2011)

New Chapter


----------



## Inugami (Feb 12, 2011)

Broadcast the editor live?...lol watch out Nanamine those internet thugs are dangerous.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 12, 2011)

I was surprised that Nanamine slipped up there. I wasn't expecting him to be the one to reveal what he was doing. He bounced back quick, though. I'd have liked it if Kosugi showed a little more backbone and somehow put Nanamine in his place after getting talked down to like that. 

Hopefully there's still a chance for that sometime in the near future if or when Nanamine gets knocked off his high horse. I'm looking forward to Ashirogi Muto's efforts to do so with PCP.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 12, 2011)

I hated that character from the start.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nanamine is a bitch. The editor shoulda just punched him the face, then tattled to the editor in chief and let him handle it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally, a full on battle with manga - hopefully rather than just waging war in the polls, they actually attack each other's ideologies through their works. Like if in Angel Dust, they create a copy cat antagonist who gathers the aid of the entire classroom to do perfect crimes and frame the heroes.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 12, 2011)

It's not even amateurs vs professionals now. More like Jump vs Nanamine and 50 other pro who worked on the industry....


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

awesome arc  can't wait to see pcp crush him. the guy is too overconfident. he'll slip up more


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 12, 2011)

wow that guy is such an asshole


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't like the message that Ohba and Obata are trying to give, it sounds like: "you don't have to act like this bad copy of Light Nanamine because the SJ editors and mangaka are the best in the world". 
Imo it is a bit too much propagandist and hypocrital.

However this arc at the start was nice but it has become too much obvious and priggish for my tastes.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 12, 2011)

Btw I dont remember Nanamine holding a pen and drawing in all this Arc..hes always on the computer, perhaps more than Shizuka xD.


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah, iv never seen that guy draw.
i noticed that in this chapter xD


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 12, 2011)

Well the gauntlet has been thrown and people is starting to catch onto Nanamine.   Just wonder if the truth would be revealed and prevent him from being serialized or that he will be serialized and we will have a long-term battle?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 12, 2011)

This should be interesting.
The chapter was really good.

That editor who opposed to the One Shot was awesome, Ashirogi Muto was awesome, and even Eiji was awesome. Well Eiji is always awesome anyway.

I want to see Ashirogi first losing against the guy, then Eiji finally faces him and he decides to help Ashirogi into making a similar combined special chapter or arc release like he did before they merged +natural and crow together.

If the newbie can have the help of 50 people I'm sure the Pros could pull out something out and work together.


----------



## rice (Feb 12, 2011)

I can totally see nanamine's end


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2011)

Yoshida-san saw through Nanamine's bullshit. lol

Pimp editor.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> yeah, iv never seen that guy draw.
> i noticed that in this chapter xD



I always see him chatting with his otaku lackeys and just talking at the phone saying about how he changed the chapter again and that he already working on others and the chapter magically appears xD.

Of course he must draw but  we never see him holding a pen.


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 12, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yoshida-san saw through Nanamine's bullshit. lol
> 
> Pimp editor.



he's the best editor


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

id laugh if he has someone doing the drawings


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 12, 2011)

"now I don't have to deliver pizza anymore right?"

Right, exactly what i expected, 50 people wanting some of the money, no way he's going to be able to finance them all, the internet people will leak it and he will be screwed.

Nanamine is going to take one hell of a beating from this


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 12, 2011)

This was a great chapter. Really made it hype for the showdown between Ashirogi and Nanamine. They really made him seem like a villain the way he conned his editor like that. 

I don't get how he really thinks it will be successful though. There will come a time when all the people can't agree or his internet breaks or something and he has to make a choice for himself and then he will just fail miserably. 

I wish they could sabotage him or something though. It would be awesome if Ashirogi secretly became one of his advisors and tried to purposefully tank his manga, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 12, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> "now I don't have to deliver pizza anymore right?"
> 
> Right, exactly what i expected, 50 people wanting some of the money, no way he's going to be able to finance them all, the internet people will leak it and he will be screwed.
> 
> Nanamine is going to take one hell of a beating from this



Read again  it's Now *you* won't have to deliver pizza(..)....

 Leaking what anyways ? Chapters before they are serialised ? well it happens every weeks without particular trouble...


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Feb 12, 2011)

^the fact that he's getting help from 50 people

This chapter proves that Yoshida-shi is more discerning than even Hattori, being Hiramaru's editor must be a rewarding experience


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 12, 2011)

If you think about it, Nanamine revealed those 50 guys had serializations and some were editors, they must've not been too good if they aren't still doing it, right?


----------



## rice (Feb 12, 2011)

Nanamine is a bitch for doing that to his editor. At first I thought he was perfect, but when Yoshida pointed his weakness out, I knew he would die like Light.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 12, 2011)

Yoshida gets the man of the month award.
Last month has Harimaru. 
This month it's the best editor in Jump.
Also Harimaru's editor.

Screw everything else.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 12, 2011)

Yoshida and Harimaru need to be in the manga so much more. They both are hysterical, Yoshida almost had a manical laughter moment in the editors office about his power.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 13, 2011)

great chap, the emotions were intense and the drawings were on point. 

It was cool to see Eiji, and Yoshida is the man. Of course being the editor of a man whose talent only comes once in 1000 years would obviously give you such great perception.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 13, 2011)

Speaking of editor, I wonder, is Kubo treat his editor same like Nanamine did?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 13, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> ^the fact that he's getting help from 50 people



So what ?

It won't affect the quality of what he produces.. Forced drama is forced....


----------



## Kdol (Feb 13, 2011)

Mandom said:


> So what ?
> 
> It won't affect the quality of what he produces.. Forced drama is forced....



it will... because his manga will be all fan service.... lot of his fans will loss interest in his manga...


----------



## Punpun (Feb 13, 2011)

Fanservice = showing tits and topless male. Why would he suddendly do that if his "secret" was leaked. 

Oh and assuming that incorporating fanservice won't boost even more his popularity haha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2011)

Mandom is the kind of guy that would get pwned by Yoshida-san.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 13, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Speaking of editor, I wonder, is Kubo treat his editor same like Nanamine did?



Wish Kubo was like Nanamine, a less trollish Bleach , dat aside Kubo editor perhaps doesn't even care what Kubo does or he got a treat like you said xD.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mandom said:


> So what ?
> 
> It won't affect the quality of what he produces.. Forced drama is forced....



It's not how professionals do it . His work has no individuality , it has no character


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 13, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Speaking of editor, I wonder, is Kubo treat his editor same like Nanamine did?


Pretty sure the editors wanted Kubo to keep making the manga after SS arc, while he was ready to finish it or something.

Anyhow, Yoshida is awesome. No wonder he felt something is off about Nanamine, only a manipulator can recognize a manipulator.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 13, 2011)

Yoshida & Hiramaru are the best duo ever, they should be the main characters of Bakuman 

But I guess that wouldn't be fit for Jump


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

YOSHIDAAAAAA. He's the real villain. 

Why is Hattori so likeable ? There's something about him... no homo.


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

Oda has no editor


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 13, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Oda has no editor



I believe Oda has two actually.


----------



## rice (Feb 14, 2011)

who's oda now? 

edit: okay i geddit


----------



## Punpun (Feb 14, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I believe Oda has two actually.



That's so unprofessional.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 14, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I believe Oda has two actually.



His right hand and his left hand.


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2011)

where was this stated?


----------



## BVB (Feb 14, 2011)

Oda has 2 editors:

One for the manga aspect.. 
the other one for media etc.


----------



## rice (Feb 14, 2011)

you need another for media?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 14, 2011)

When you are as successful as Oda and your manga is the most sold manga ever.. yes.


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2011)

makes sense ...


----------



## Inugami (Feb 17, 2011)

Ouch I thought it was the new chap xD, hehehe still no spoilers?


----------



## akoftroy (Feb 17, 2011)

The Manga Brawl is On!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Saiko-Your art's good so you probably won't be canceled in ten weeks but...
Shujin-Sorry, Nanamine.
Nana-What? Apologizing already?
Shujin-Saiko just said you probably wouldn't be canceled so fast but...
Nana-Yeah?
Shujin-We're gonna get you canceled in ten weeks!!!


PS-Hiramaru on suicide watch...


----------



## Punpun (Feb 17, 2011)

The Jealousy. 

Shujin and Saiko, two mangaka who struggles to make an anime when shit like IS, Freezing and tons of other shitty anime are made. 

--

Is the last part of your spoiler true ? If yes, damn a great character just went away. 

..

It's all good then.


----------



## akoftroy (Feb 17, 2011)

By "suicide watch" I mean... Hiramaru is pretty damn depressed. Not that he died...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 17, 2011)

Mandom said:


> The Jealousy.
> 
> Shujin and Saiko, two mangaka who struggles to make an anime when shit like IS, Freezing and tons of other shitty anime are made.



What's wrong with IS? Moe girls riding winged chibi gundam  it's like K-ON without guitars 

Saiko and Shujin are eager to see an anime ruining their manga, the boyhood :33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2011)

Felt sorry for Nanamine's editor. What a poor showing. He might as well be his lap dog the way he caved in like that.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 17, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Felt sorry for Nanamine's editor. What a poor showing. He might as well be his lap dog the way he caved in like that.


Yeah. I felt really bad for Kosugi when reading it.

Also, I kind of want to know what happens in Nanamine's manga. [noparse][/noparse] I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Arinna (Feb 19, 2011)

Hiramaru never fails to crack me up  always overreacting 


I'm starting to feel sorry for Kosugi, Nanamine's attitudes is too much.


----------



## rice (Feb 19, 2011)

nanamine just got uglier. like really ugly


----------



## Inugami (Feb 19, 2011)

The friendship of 50 people? wow he really has his thrust on those failed editors and smartasses  to consider them his friends xD.

Cant wait to see him getting trolled.


----------



## rice (Feb 19, 2011)

PCP gon be interesting. they might as well beat eiji as well or ask eiji to beat nanamine together.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 19, 2011)

It's not a souless manga, whatever that means, it just has the sould 52 people. PcP has at most 4 soul in it..

Now who is the souless one.


----------



## rice (Feb 19, 2011)

52 people worked on it doesn't mean it has 52 souls 

4 people worked on PCP doesn't mean it has only 4 souls


----------



## Punpun (Feb 19, 2011)

Not according to Kubo logic... 

And Bakuman logic too apparently..


----------



## rice (Feb 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Not according to Kubo logic...
> 
> And Bakuman logic too apparently..



it is the bakuman spirit that made the statement:"Nanamine's manga has no souls."


----------



## Punpun (Feb 19, 2011)

Well they said that it has no soul so a manga that has a soul, ie one soul, would be a manga done by one artist.

But, Ashirogi takes the inluence of at least two other person (editor and wife) thus making their manga have 3-4 soul.

In the same time Nanamine has a manga wich holds 52 souls.

Or they are both souless or One has more soul than the other. Guess wich one.


----------



## rice (Feb 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Well they said that it has no soul so a manga that has a soul, ie one soul, would be a manga done by one artist.
> 
> But, Ashirogi takes the inluence of at least two other person (editor and wife) thus making their manga have 3-4 soul.
> 
> ...



well, if your counting the influence, then bring it on  since nanamine's manga isnt published yet, the manga doesnt have much fans  whereas PCP, their fans could've sent fan letters and somehow influence PCP (even that 0.00000001% influence counts). im sure more than 52 fans have sent suggestions,  right?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 19, 2011)

But they disregard completly their suggestion so no. And don't forget that Nanamine was one of their biggest fan.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 19, 2011)

So, how the duo going to crush Nanamine? The most easiest way is to tell the chief editor. I have the feeling that we going to see Nanamine crush the duo for couple of weeks. Just like your average fighting manga where the main character got his ass kicked by the villain for few chapters before he win the fight.


----------



## rice (Feb 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> But they disregard completly their suggestion so no. And don't forget that Nanamine was one of their biggest fan.



okay, no fan letters  move onto questionaires:

52+ fans: PCP needs a rival. not gonna vote them until they add one
ashirogi: shit we got less votes
hattori: i think we need a rival 
ahirogi: we'll add akeichi

perfect example of direct soul input.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 19, 2011)

Hiramaru 

I said that Nanamine would have turned fodder in 5 chapters but maybe it will happen in the next two


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 19, 2011)

Hramaru should try suicide by crashing on his Porshe in a wall 

Then get to the hospital and rest a little.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 19, 2011)

Chapter was gar. 

Terrible terrible meeting! What will happen to Hiramaru? And when does Otters merchandise go on sale, dammit?!


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 19, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> So, how the duo going to crush Nanamine? The most easiest way is to tell the chief editor.


Mmm. But don't think that's going to happen. It's got to be something with those 50 people failing on Nanamine some how to show how "that isn't the right way."



> I have the feeling that we going to see Nanamine crush the duo for couple of weeks. Just like your average fighting manga where the main character got his ass kicked by the villain for few chapters before he win the fight.


Probably.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't kill yourself Hiramaru .


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 19, 2011)

As usual Hiramaru completely owned this chapter. Nanamine is looking good as a villain right now, he's being set up as the really good antagonist that the series needs. I hope he doesn't get scrapped once his series ends as a character.


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2011)

hiramaru 

Aoi totally misunderstanding hiramaru and even declining to answer his call. Hiramaru is going to have a lot of negative energy for his next manga


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2011)

Yoshida would devise a way to get him cancelled in 5 weeks.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa ho, the guantlet as been smacked hard against Nanamine's face.  

And Hattori getting pissed, awesome!  



Of course, how we can forget about Hiramaru!


----------



## Ender (Feb 19, 2011)

poor Hiramaru  

and hell yesss  LET THE WAR BEGIN


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2011)

They better wreck Nanamine's shit .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm really excited by this development. It reminds me of early Bakuman, when it was a serious deliberation on art, the business of producing art, and the motivation/ability to create art.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 19, 2011)

Jove said:


> I'm really excited by this development. It reminds me of early Bakuman, when it was a serious deliberation on art, the business of producing art, and the motivation/ability to create art.


I agree. Though I'll be happy as long as it never returns to long part of the manga where it carried on about romantic stuff and nothing on Ashirogi's manga development.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 19, 2011)

Anybody heard of Bokuman ? 



> From Shuho Sato the same manga creator that has been revelaing how some  publisher works via twitter (Not in a good way Btw) and has been  published his manga online comes Bokuman, a seinen manga that will start in Action Manga #6 from Futabasha.



The guy did Say hello to black Jack. I'm waiting to see a manga with a more real view on the job of being a mangaka.


----------



## Corwin (Feb 19, 2011)

With Hiramaru as depressed as he is, I bet he will come up with his best manga yet


----------



## Saiko (Feb 19, 2011)

Seriously ..

This was the best Chapter of Bakuman for me ! That's what I want to see.. 

Nanamine is the hero this Manga deserves.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2011)

EPIC CHAPTER IS EPIC    

That is all I have to say


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 19, 2011)

Great chapter!

rip Rabuta.

Poor Hiramaru  I hope he somehow will help to crush Nanamine


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 19, 2011)

Kosugi is pathetic, have some balls damnit.

I liked the declaration of war by Ashirogi, though I don't see how they can "crush" anything with an average manga like PCP.

And Hiramaru as the cherry on the top of this chapter.


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 19, 2011)

FUCK NANAMINE IT'S HIS FAULT HIRAMARU WON'T FIND LOVE!!! 

Hope Hiramaru goes Otters 11 on his ass and bashes his face in with a rock.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 19, 2011)

Hiramaru is the posterboy for what Saiko preached. He too, often felt cornered, like he wanted to escape - and he went through extreme situation after extreme situation, one after the other, all to arrive to the point where he was experienced enough to be able to wield his mental ability, stamina and panic like a lightsaber. His resolve was true love, and his editor was unquestionably the best in the business. 

And yet he was still crushed by Nanamineme's "soulless" manga that featured a potluck of creativity from 51 different souls. 

If Hiramaru can't win against Nanamineme, who can?


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 19, 2011)

Hiramaru is awesome. Bakuman was 2nd in this week ToC. I'm glad


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Hiramaru is the posterboy for what Saiko preached. He too, often felt cornered, like he wanted to escape - and he went through extreme situation after extreme situation, one after the other, all to arrive to the point where he was experienced enough to be able to wield his mental ability, stamina and panic like a lightsaber. His resolve was true love, and his editor was unquestionably the best in the business.
> 
> And yet he was still crushed by Nanamineme's "soulless" manga that featured a potluck of creativity from 51 different souls.
> 
> If Hiramaru can't win against Nanamineme, who can?




It's not over _until_ Hiramaru wins.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2011)

This chapter was amazing.  Loved the tag team ownage/declaration by Ashirogi. Saiko is at his best when he's schooling people on what Manga's all about, and Shuujin is at his best when he's making bold declarations of awesome, so we got the best of both worlds here.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, that was a rather bold declaration. I really do hope they can crush Nanamine's work in 10 weeks. 

And I do feel a bit sorry for Shiratori's series getting cancelled but now he's able to create a new work that's all his own. 

Hiramaru on the other hand is a victim of his own paranoia. Hopefully, he'll be able to break out another smash series.


----------



## akoftroy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hiramaru...


*Spoiler*: __ 




From hell to heaven... Hiramaru hired as Aoki's assistant. Hiramaru's Harem is now established!

Nanamiya/Ashirogi are bringing out all the big guns for the crucial Chapter 2 of Nanamiya's series. Nanamiya turns in chapter 1 and Kosugi points out that he's losing when it comes to the art, especially the parts done by the assistants. Nanamiya agrees but mentions he's located a SUPER ASSISTANT to handle all that for Chapter 2 and on. From behind a door we hear a voice commenting how he can draw any person or place with no reference material...

Volume 12 will have Hiramaru on the cover.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Nakai for sure !!


----------



## Muk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hiramura: "Just as planned"


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 






akoftroy said:


> Nanamiya agrees but mentions he's located a SUPER ASSISTANT to handle all that for Chapter 2 and on. From behind a door we hear a voice commenting how he can draw any person or place with no reference material...


Skilled unpaid artist/stranger? Bakuman-level villain material indeed.


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 24, 2011)

*akoftroy*, about what you said about Hiramaru...

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's more like Hiramaru's part of Aoki's harem now, isn't it? Heh, Hiramaru can be an honourary lesbian. He'll fit right in with Aoki's female assistants, who also worship the ground Aoki walks on.

...Kind of curious how the whole assistant gig came about. Doesn't seem like something Yoshida would push; you'd think Yoshida would want to focus on Hiramaru getting another series. Didn't Aoki specify she only wanted female assistants? She might accept Hiramaru on an "honourary female" basis, though, heh. 

Hiramaru's going to be mocked so mercilessly by the other guys for being a lowly assistant to his successful crush. Fukuda is going to have a field day with this.


----------



## akoftroy (Feb 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiramaru's the one who calls it a Harem. And whatever Hiramaru says=LAW 

Yamahisa was desperate for someone to pitch in and begged Yoshida, who used it in a desperate try to avoid a Hiramaru suicide attempt...


----------



## Inugami (Feb 24, 2011)

Has a HUGE Yoshida fanboy this spoilers scare me.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 24, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess being villain does pay off. You basically can get anything, especially the good stuff from nowhere when you face an obstacle.


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 25, 2011)

Having read the raw...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoshida's concern for Hiramaru is actually quite touching. He actually says "My Hiramaru-kun" at one point. (Hiramaru/Yoshida OTP y/n?)

...Good thing Aoki's assistants find Hiramaru as endearing as I do. Giving him love advice might be pushing it, though.

If that assistant is Nakai--which I kind of doubt, but whatever--I cannot wait until he finds out that Aoki and Hiramaru are dating, or whatever it is that they're doing. GOLD.


----------



## rice (Feb 25, 2011)

why post in spoiler tags?


----------



## Saiko (Feb 25, 2011)

What happened with Bakuman ? Ascended into SSJ 2 ?


----------



## Aldric (Feb 25, 2011)

Hiramaru is the best character in current Shonen Jump the end


----------



## rice (Feb 26, 2011)

Nanamine's editor is better than most of the editors in Jump.

and we all know Hiramaru is the best. then Yoshida.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 26, 2011)

Dat Super Assistant


----------



## Wrath (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, now I'm really pissed off. NANAMINE IS GOING DOWN.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 26, 2011)

Chapter had Godfather ending.


----------



## Spike31589 (Feb 26, 2011)

if that truly is nakai then he most likely doesn't know what namine is actually doing. the moment he finds out he will most likely join saiko and shujin


----------



## Punpun (Feb 26, 2011)

"Your Chapter is too full of information.. Dumb it down.."

For real ?  

The "I've read a lot of manga" was the most pitiful part though. 

In short any loser in 4chan, any neet could do his job.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nakai is officially on the villains side now, eh? I know many of you guys hate him, but I'm looking forward to his reunion with the cast, however it'll go. If it is him, I mean.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 26, 2011)

Hiramaru


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2011)

Spike31589 said:


> if that truly is nakai then he most likely doesn't know what namine is actually doing. the moment he finds out he will most likely join saiko and shujin



or he lost all his self respect after he went back to the country side


----------



## Corwin (Feb 26, 2011)

Hiramaru: "it's a haareeeeem!" 

And yeah I suppose that assistant is Nakai since he said exactly the same lines he did back when he was working for Eiji.


----------



## rice (Feb 26, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> Nakai is officially on the villains side now, eh? I know many of you guys hate him, but I'm looking forward to his reunion with the cast, however it'll go. If it is him, I mean.



he'll be more villain when he sees hiramaru with aiko 

omg omg Nakai vs Hiramaru


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 26, 2011)

Mandom said:


> "*Your Chapter is too full of information.. Dumb it down.."*
> 
> For real ?
> 
> ...



Tite Kubo made a guest appearance?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2011)

When I heard that Nanamine's weakness was background art and he found himself a super assistant that excelled at such, we could pretty much figure out who he found 


As usual, Hiramaru biploar act stole the show for me 

Now, I can't wait to see the deciding battle go down between Nanamine and Ashirogi muto


----------



## kazuri (Feb 26, 2011)

Yep, editors and selection meetings are OK. But 50 people who love manga and want to help, nope, thats bad bad bad.

If its not ok to use 50, shouldn't be ok to use 1.(ie an editor)


----------



## Blinky (Feb 26, 2011)

Ugh Nakai. I knew he would be back  

I hope Hiramaru finds out about what he tried to do to Aoki and schools his ass.


----------



## Sito (Feb 26, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Ugh Nakai. I knew he would be back
> 
> I hope Hiramaru finds out about what he tried to do to Aoki and schools his ass.



I was going to come back to this but after this post......eh. 

Nakai


----------



## Platinum (Feb 26, 2011)

I really don't want Nakai back .


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 26, 2011)

Hiramaru is the best 
I loved how quick they made it look with a tiny panel from the suicide -  well dressed change after Yoshida's told him about the request.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I really don't want Nakai back .



Same here. Annoying neckbeard.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 26, 2011)

Lol Nakai. It's a shame we lost the best Mangaka to Aoki, but it'll be awesome to have him have an internal battle with Nakai over backrounds. 

Hiramaru needs to get back up to mangaka at some poing though, the talent that comes once in a thousand years shouldn't be wasted for too long.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 26, 2011)

I wouldn't trust in Nakai return so surely like you guys do to be honest.

I haven't heard from Fukuda for a while now and this "speed" and bragging conversation makes me believe it resembles Fukuda more than Nakai.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 26, 2011)

Fukuda would never dumb himself down to assistant.

Ryu Shizuka, if anyone still remembers him used to be an online whiz if I remember correctly. He could be the guy if by some twist of fate it isn't Nakai.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 26, 2011)

Fukuda was an assistant to Eiji before. ^ 

And plus Fukuda also has a lot of problems with the editorial department so he is actually a possibility.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 26, 2011)

Being Eiji's assistant is completely different, being a sort of legend and all. He's also working on his own manga, and I doubt Nanamine's editor wouldn't have heard that Fukuda was going to assist Nanamine given how information like that seems to spread fast in the editorial department.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 26, 2011)

Well he didn't become Eiji's assistant because he was a genius. He did it because he wasn't serialized at the time. And Fukuda sympathizing with Nanamine isn't completely out there considering their similiar ideals. 

But yeah it's obviously Nakai.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not saying he did it because of it, but it's still a factor especially since he himself was a rookie at the time.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm pretty it is Nakai as well.

Oh man, maybe the next chapter will be painful to read. Nakai will be activated his "arrongant and haughty" mode and swore to crush Saiko. 

Nakai: Silly Saiko, you think you can beat me in the art? That's rich...I am special than you!
Nanamine and Nakai : HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

**after the Nanamine arc end**
Nakai: Damn, I think I should going back to countryside (again)...
Saiko: See ya...Do not appear in front of me anymore. Bring Nanamine with you.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 26, 2011)

Definitely Nakai is the super assistant. Too bad his return is going to be another trashing by Ashirogi Muto.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 27, 2011)

Dunno I don't remember Nakai being so full of himself, but perhaps there are girls in the room and hes trying to show off xD.


----------



## Arinna (Feb 27, 2011)

Pretty sure the assistant is Nakai.....Meh I don't like him. 

========

I missed seeing Iwase already  I hope that she will get some panel time soon


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm glad to know that Nakai has finally returned, though it seems I'm in a minority here. Maybe he worked out and looks like a bishie now 

I think when Nakai knows about how Nanamine works, he'll contribute to his downfall and then later he will join Iwase as assistant, who showed her interest in him already.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh well so it looks like I'm the only one that doesn't believe is Nakai...If is really him I'm gonna sport a Nakai set for a week.


----------



## Arinna (Feb 27, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> I'm glad to know that Nakai has finally returned, though it seems I'm in a minority here. Maybe he worked out and looks like a bishie now
> 
> I think when Nakai knows about how Nanamine works, he'll contribute to his downfall and then later he will join Iwase as assistant, who showed her interest in him already.



Meh even if he's a super bishie now, I still won't forgive his actions in the past.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 27, 2011)

It's ok Hiramaru will turn his hands into rocks and punch him back to greasy hikkikomori status


----------



## Skymisty (Feb 27, 2011)

As much as I want to think that it's some other guy, I think the super assistant really IS Nakai. The assistant's lines at the end of the chapter (about drawing without a reference and being fast) match with what Nakai said back in chapter 23.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.    Just interesting it was not too long ago that episode in the anime aired.  So it very well could be Nakai.

But would be hillarious if this ending up being a major troll.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 27, 2011)

It's Ginga Bishonen Nakai.


----------



## Robman_13 (Feb 27, 2011)

This pretty much answered the question for me


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 27, 2011)

Skymisty said:


> As much as I want to think that it's some other guy, I think the super assistant really IS Nakai. The assistant's lines at the end of the chapter (about drawing without a reference and being fast) match with what Nakai said back in chapter 23.





Robman_13 said:


> This pretty much answered the question for me





So it's been confirmed.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 27, 2011)

Well yeah we already knew all that stuff. In fact it almost seems _too_ obvious it's him. Hence the thinking outside the box.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2011)

When I first heard "super assistant", I was REALLY hoping it was that joker Shuujin punched way back when. Of course, more likely it's nakai, but oh god would that be hilarious.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL it looks like I'm gonna sport a Nakai set next week :amazed, dunno but in this chap  I got the feeling that person was cocky and Nakai wasn't like that,but they are the same words... 

Unless is some kind of Bizarro Nakai  that is young has his own harem and bishie looks xD, so in order to counter him Ashirogi brings Nakai back, but that would be just too weird.



Robman_13 said:


> This pretty much answered the question for me



Hmm I thought that noob assistant didn't got the chance to meet Nakai, oh well Nakai has been in the business 10 years so he must be very know.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 28, 2011)

Well from reading the last couple of responses I see we're all on the same page on who we (know) think his "super assistant" is.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 28, 2011)

That it's so obvious makes me wish it wasn't Nakai. I even wondered if they weren't showing his face so they could reveal that he's lost a lot of weight. It's been over a year, storywise, since we'd seen him last right?

But someone else had the same idea. I don't like authors being predictable, so I hope it's something else entirely too.

Probably isn't though.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 28, 2011)

Eman5805 said:


> That it's so obvious makes me wish it wasn't Nakai. I even wondered if they weren't showing his face so they could reveal that he's lost a lot of weight. It's been over a year, storywise, since we'd seen him last right?
> 
> But someone else had the same idea. I don't like authors being predictable, so I hope it's something else entirely too.
> 
> Probably isn't though.



Probably. I feel like he's gonna be a complete & total douche now.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 28, 2011)

If anything Nakai gonna become more of a fatass, dude must be in his late 30's and it doesn't look like the farm made him lose weigh the last time we saw him.

Funny how Nakai returned to become the assistant of the evil mangaka and in the same chapter Hiramaru become the assistant of Aoki, wonder if this gonna affect the arc.


----------



## rice (Mar 1, 2011)

right, why didnt Nakai's face get shown? it's so obvious but why isnt his face shown?  possible transformation?


----------



## Arinna (Mar 1, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> If anything Nakai gonna become more of a fatass, dude must be in his late 30's and it doesn't look like the farm made him lose weigh the last time we saw him.
> 
> Funny how Nakai returned to become the assistant of the evil mangaka and in the same chapter Hiramaru become the assistant of Aoki, wonder if this gonna affect the arc.



          .


----------



## Kirito (Mar 1, 2011)

i hope Nakai returns ... with a vengeance 

seriously though i think he'll return buffed up and it'll pave the way for a disruption in hiramaru x aoki relationship. that won't happen though as hiramaru is too  for that so he'll run to iwase. two troubled individuals loving each other?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 1, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> i hope Nakai returns ... with a vengeance
> 
> seriously though i think he'll return buffed up and it'll pave the way for a disruption in hiramaru x aoki relationship. t



LOL it would be really funny, of course I doubt Aoki would fall with Nakai's bodybuilder antics , but it would be  worth to see a dark Nakai trying to get vengeance on all the Fukuda team.


----------



## MRain65 (Mar 4, 2011)

Read the new chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, I was all ready to get mad at Nakai, but now I just feel sorry for him. I still think he might turn it around; he was showing glimmers of his old self there towards the end, so maybe he'll ditch the pizza eventually and start mending his ways.

He still has no idea about Hiramaru and Aoki, so that's going to be good.

Aoki and Hiramaru are so awkward together. It's cute, but man, they have no idea how relationships work. Geez, Aoki, you write romance manga! Get it together, already! Poor kids.


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2011)

^ i am guessing you read the raw 

don't see the scan yet


----------



## Saiko (Mar 4, 2011)

Omg 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahaha if the old Nakai was Gurren Lagann the Nakai in the Raw is Chou Ginga Gurren Lagann.

What the fuck has happened to him ?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

Link to the raw ?


----------



## Aldric (Mar 4, 2011)

Raw online read

Chapter 127



Hahahaha

Smooth

And I don't see how anyone could hate Nakai, he's just way too pathetic for that


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh God, Nakai became so fat


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Omg
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


how can you put gurren lagann and nakai in the same sentence and refer to them 

that's blasphemy towards ttgl. gurren lagann was awesome, it was manly, nakai


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 4, 2011)

There is a word saying "Absolute Power Corrupt Absolute", but in Nakai's case, "minimum power corrupt absolute"

Nakai is a full-fledged villain.


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2011)

nakai and all his rage and hate hurt derp


----------



## Saiko (Mar 4, 2011)

Muk said:


> how can you put gurren lagann and nakai in the same sentence and refer to them
> 
> that's blasphemy towards ttgl. gurren lagann was awesome, it was manly, nakai



Well..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I meant the Size


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Okay I don't hate Nakai anymore.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

It's out.. DUMB IT DOWN: The arc. :33

And lol at the editor being happy he is only second.. Professional much ?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL the raw, I never check them but this spoiler made watch the first page.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Didn't I said it? a guy like Nakai could only get more of a fatass xD....oh well gonna sport a Nakai set when I come back


----------



## Random Member (Mar 4, 2011)

Chapter 127

This page made me feel terrible for Nakai. He's still a jerk, though.


----------



## hehey (Mar 4, 2011)

Namine is an idiot, bragging about how the guys who give him ideas have read Seinen mangas and Shojo mangas, im like, so what?, this is _Shonen_ Jump, what other stuff they have read doesnt mean jack shit.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

You missed the point.


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2011)

namine is missing his target audience

he has no idea what his audience group is. he's just trying to mash together 50 people's idea and use nakai's drawing skill for it.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

So what will he brings next to counter-cheat them ?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

That musician guy probably


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

Woops wrong thread.. was meant for the Beel thread.. 

But why not ? I think Nanamine final trump card will be the guy in Saiko/Shujin highschool who drew little girl.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

But didn't he suck at everything ?


----------



## xingesealcmst (Mar 4, 2011)

The guy from school, more likely.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

He sucked yeah but he drew wonderful character.. That's what Nanamine lacks at the moment..


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 4, 2011)

@ Nakai's mom asking him when he's going to get married. And then she says, "who would marry a man who don't even work?" Yes, that's the only problem with him.

Who the fuck would marry this disgusting pig?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

Another disgusting pig.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes Nakai, go ahead, eat even more pizza out of rage you fatfuck! 

But really did he become even fatter from the first page til the last page he was shown in? because some time passed between that right?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 4, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Yes Nakai, go ahead, eat even more pizza out of rage you fatfuck!
> 
> But really did he become even fatter from the first page til the last page he was shown in? because some time passed between that right?


He's getting fatter by the minute. Soon he will explode, taking Nanamine with him.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 4, 2011)

Nak... WHAT THE FUCK! 



Nanamine should be careful, Nakai can crush him with a finger.

Kosugi is growing some balls, good for him.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmm.. Feel like the authors are being a bit too transparent with some of their intentions. 

Nakai is so thoroughly unlikable, not just being a jerk to his mom, but slobbing with food, acting pathetic around girls.

Then there's this whole author pride thing which I think it's unlikely everyone would react so strongly to. Whether or not creating a work of fiction from many authors will produce something good is one thing, but they write as if the act in itself is so horrific no author with pride would ever do it. Tons of shows on television have several writers they switch between, and it doesn't always suck. The author's bias is coming out too heavily here, it feels like they're being preachy about something which doesn't really hurt anyone.


----------



## hehey (Mar 4, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Then there's this whole author pride thing which I think it's unlikely everyone would react so strongly to. Whether or not creating a work of fiction from many authors will produce something good is one thing, but they write as if the act in itself is so horrific no author with pride would ever do it. Tons *of shows on television have several writers they switch between, and it doesn't always suck.* The author's bias is coming out too heavily here, it feels like they're being preachy about something which doesn't really hurt anyone.


Manga is not TV. Even comics in america are generally writen by one guy with an editor.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 4, 2011)

Nakai is on a redemption arc, so this is just his nadir before he turns it around and become a decent guy again.

I find it hilarious that Nanamine has started lying to his group already. The biggest flaw in his system is himself.


----------



## hazashi (Mar 4, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Hmm.. Feel like the authors are being a bit too transparent with some of their intentions.
> 
> Nakai is so thoroughly unlikable, not just being a jerk to his mom, but slobbing with food, acting pathetic around girls.
> 
> Then there's this whole author pride thing which I think it's unlikely everyone would react so strongly to. Whether or not creating a work of fiction from many authors will produce something good is one thing, but they write as if the act in itself is so horrific no author with pride would ever do it. Tons of shows on television have several writers they switch between, and it doesn't always suck. The author's bias is coming out too heavily here, it feels like they're being preachy about something which doesn't really hurt anyone.



Being made by one hundred, two hundred people it doesnt matter if the work is good but the fact you take all the credit for like it was something you created is kinda wrong.

It hurts the other authors, because in comparison they'll look weaker but their method was the honest way


----------



## perman07 (Mar 4, 2011)

hazashi said:


> Being made by one hundred, two hundred people it doesnt matter if the work is good but the fact you take all the credit for like it was something you created is kinda wrong.
> 
> It hurts the other authors, because in comparison they'll look weaker but their method was the honest way


It's only dishonest if you take credit as a single author.. If someone actually did this openly and did it well, there would no problem with it.

I think the problem with doing this is that it would suck, cause there would be a dilution of the artistic vision. "A camel is a horse created by a committee" sort of thing.

If someone made an arrangement like this work, more power to them.


hehey said:


> Manga is not TV. Even comics in america are generally writen by one guy with an editor.


That's not even true, all the DC and Marvel series are plagued with inconsistencies because there's been tons of different authors over the years (albeit, often 1 at a time). Having a single author leads to a vision and consistency which I think multiple authors can't accomplish.

If they could accomplish it with multiple authors however, why not do it?


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 4, 2011)

Nakai will be redeemed, it was a good setup. Hira and Aoki was funny as usual and I'm glad Hira will go back to main artist where he belongs.


----------



## rice (Mar 4, 2011)

nakai knows whats right and wrong  but he shouldn't eat that much. we don't want sumo involved


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

Nakai was all lame during this chapter until he realized about the reality.
And I actually think this 50-man project will not last for too long, with all the lies and stress involved.


----------



## KazeYama (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow one chapter makes me hate Nakai more than Nanamine. Dunno if that was what they were intending to do, but I really hate his character. He's given a swanky new job and he is still fat and disgusting. I would rather he not be redeemed at all and become a villain type character. 

Alteast Hiramaru can protect Aoki from that creepy stalker.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

What did he do that was wrong ? Guy is more pitiful than anything.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

Mandom said:


> What did he do that was wrong ? Guy is more pitiful than anything.



Tried to blackmail Aoki into porking him.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Tried to blackmail Aoki into porking him.



I meant in this chapter.. He did nothing wrong in this chapter..


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh. Well I don't really have a problem with him any more. He's pathetic more than anything.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Oh. Well I don't really have a problem with him any more. He's pathetic more than anything.



That's more or less what I said. Great mind think alike.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 4, 2011)

It was wierd having super-fat-gross Nakai and Bishie-sparkle Hiramaru in the same chapter.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 4, 2011)

what he did was wrong was claiming he had "score to settle with aoki"

He was being the moron anyway, screw him.


----------



## BVB (Mar 4, 2011)

the fatass has gotten... even fatter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, Nakai managed to gross me out more than usual. Did he get more disgusting during his time away? 

And Hiramaru was shining, especially with that nice line he dropped on Aoki on page 7


----------



## Inugami (Mar 4, 2011)

I always thought he got the potential to become fatter ..but this is Jabba the Hutt tier! xD, what surprise me was how he become more of a jerk that only is nice with girls, and only if they are cute.

Still I kinda feel sorry for him in the last pages.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 4, 2011)

God damn Nakai has gotten even fatter .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 5, 2011)

And we're joking about him becoming a bishie


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 5, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> And we're joking about him becoming a bishie



Ohba/Obata obviously read NF and wanted to troll.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 5, 2011)

OMG, what the hell happened to Nakai?  He's a disgusting 300+ pound tub of lard!  <Need a barf icon>.

And Nanamine's ego is definitely going to be his downfall, now he's even lieing to his "team".


But Aoki getting flustered was a great offset to the above.   I definitely think Aoki and Hiramaru is going to end up together.  My bet that this will happen around summertime.


----------



## Mangopunch (Mar 5, 2011)

Quick question, what's the appeal of this manga series? I tried reading it because it was made by the author of death note, but it seems very mundane. It started off looking like the plot was being fueled by something akin to romantic comedy, but then I noticed, hey there isn't any real comedy. The romance too... um it kinda disappears? There's no action. There's no villain from what I can tell. There's no real conflict, but a slice of life in a mangaka's world. I just see it as that, but if anybody will point out its other good points, I'm willing to give it another shot.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 5, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> Quick question, what's the appeal of this manga series?
> 
> There's no real conflict, but a slice of life in a mangaka's world.



You answered your own question. And it`s the reason I like it. It`s different from other mangas.

Bakuman is slow but there is a lot of epic moments. You just have to be patient.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 5, 2011)

This chapter


----------



## Aldric (Mar 5, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> Quick question, what's the appeal of this manga series?



Hiramaru**


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 5, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Hiramaru**


----------



## Inugami (Mar 5, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> Quick question, what's the appeal of this manga series? I tried reading it because it was made by the author of death note, but it seems very mundane. It started off looking like the plot was being fueled by something akin to romantic comedy, but then I noticed, hey there isn't any real comedy. The romance too... um it kinda disappears? There's no action. There's no villain from what I can tell. There's no real conflict, but a slice of life in a mangaka's world. I just see it as that, but if anybody will point out its other good points, I'm willing to give it another shot.



You seem to have some valid points, dunno why I read Bakuman ...well for me selling point would be that is a fun series to discuss lol( and Hiramaru antics).

But at what chapter you stopped? some of those things that you think it lacks are starting to appear.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah there was this part where I was like ". . . what is this turning into. . " but recent chapters are getting back on track.

It's just interesting to read for me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2011)

Bishi Hiramaru is unstoppable.


----------



## Corwin (Mar 5, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> Quick question, what's the appeal of this manga series? I tried reading it because it was made by the author of death note, but it seems very mundane. It started off looking like the plot was being fueled by something akin to romantic comedy, but then I noticed, hey there isn't any real comedy. The romance too... um it kinda disappears?



Romance is definitely NOT the strong point of Bakuman 

Personally I'm reading it because I'm interested in the topic (writing manga). To be more precise, it's always been my dream to write my own novel. I realize these are different things, but I think there also are similarities. So I enjoy watching them coming up with different plots for their mangas, trying to improve them, etc.

And yes, the villain thing. I kind of expected Eiji to be it at first, but he turned out to be the nicest guy. This is a really chill manga in that regard, no one uses "evil" tactics like plagiarizing, blackmailing, stealing ideas, stuff like that. Everyone just have this "fair rival" relationship.

I guess Nanamine is a good addition then because he's a lot like a real villain  Although I still find myself agreeing with him in a lot of situations...


----------



## Blinky (Mar 5, 2011)

Hiramaru and Eiji.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like more than any faults or conflicts with his 50 consultants or any possible interference with Nakai, Nanamine's ego is going to destroy his manga. The moment he said its the readers' problem and not his, I immediately thought, he's becoming delusional and that's going to be his downfall.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it is refreshing to read a manga with no clear villains once in a while.  There is plenty of friendly conflict and struggle, enough at least to keep me interested.  Not the greatest manga out there but it is fun.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 6, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Looks like more than any faults or conflicts with his 50 consultants or any possible interference with Nakai, Nanamine's ego is going to destroy his manga. The moment he said its the readers' problem and not his, I immediately thought, he's becoming delusional and that's going to be his downfall.


All the problems with it are him. The system itself is potentially as valid as any other, but Nanamine himself is an egotistical idiot.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I can't deny there haven't been a couple of times where I've read shonen and thought "what the hell do you take me for?".. Of course, I'm 26 years old, so I shouldn't be reading shonen, but there's no denying that shonens often do feel dumbed down. Bleach, Naruto, and especially Fairy Tail (the last one I've just had to stop reading) are sometimes filled with moments that are so incredibly cliché I find myself thinking only kids would accept this.

Oth, the better shonens like OP don't give me the feeling that this is dumbed down, but more like it's accessible to several demographics. Which classic stories do. Harry Potter is also a prime example IMO of something which can be good for kids and still feel relevant to older people.

Not saying I agree with Nanamine's idea of dumbing down if his manga actually suffered from a cluttered construction, but I do wonder if shonen authors sometimes actually do try to dumb it down and deny their impulses to insert more seinen-like plot-elements or art.


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Danm did not think it was possible but Nakai got even wrose than he was before... but at least he seems to understand that this whole 50 men team idea is not the way to go... Namine is so arrogant, this thing about the fact that he only got second because the readers are stupid  just proves that he not only have no respect for the magazine and its editor , he has no respect for his readers too.. hope he fails miserably


----------



## Arinna (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow I've just read the latest chapter (i'm slow) 
LOL Nakai got even fatter and shinier  

Nanamine's downfall is coming....I hope he can change his way before that. I like him as a villain so I hope he can stays around for a while.





J.J. FeKl said:


> It was wierd having super-fat-gross Nakai and Bishie-sparkle Hiramaru in the same chapter.



 gotta love Bishie-sparkle Hiramaru though~



=============
This chapter was interesting ~ But I still want some more Iwase or Eiji though ! I missed them two.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 7, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Not saying I agree with Nanamine's idea of dumbing down if his manga actually suffered from a cluttered construction, but I do wonder if shonen authors sometimes actually do try to dumb it down and deny their impulses to insert more seinen-like plot-elements or art.



Well yeah, they are working on a strictly shonen magazine xD, if they really wanted to do the next Shamo or Ichi the Killer they shouldn't be there.

Nanamine looks like cares more about  beat Ashirogi on the rankings no matter what.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh god, im cracking up. Nakai shame eating a pizza after  thinking about how nice everyone was to him.

:rofl


----------



## Blinky (Mar 7, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Well yeah, they are working on a strictly shonen magazine xD, if they really wanted to do the next Shamo or Ichi the Killer they shouldn't be there.



Yeah exactly. I'd say they keep in mind who the audience is. 

Even though the reading age for Jump is a lot older on average now but that doesn't mean that they should start injecting a bunch of seinen elements. Because if they wanted seinen they would read seinen.


----------



## Austeria (Mar 8, 2011)

Bakuman needs to stop introducing new antagonists and be done with them within a short arc.

Nanamine seemed a formidable villain but now that his ego trip has gone out of control, it's too obvious he's going to get his ass handed to him soon. I can't take him seriously anymore now that he's started lying to his own group and blaming the readers.

Supreme arrogance is usually a trait I like in my villains but it needs to be backed up with achievements. So far all Nanamine's done is brag and trash talk people while continuously doing stupid shit that will undoubtedly bring on his own demise.

Light was such a memorable Machiavellian character, why is it that Ohba seems incapable of creating a half competent antagonist in Bakuman?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 8, 2011)

Becaue it's hard to have an antoginist in a manga about writing mangas and make them believable. 

Also: Death Note had some bad characters too. Near and Mellow anyone ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Spoiler pics:





*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like something bad is happening for Nanamine. And lol at Nakai


----------



## Aldric (Mar 9, 2011)

Jesus Nakai what a trainwreck


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Austeria said:


> Light was such a memorable Machiavellian character, why is it that Ohba seems incapable of creating a half competent antagonist in Bakuman?


It's a slice-of-life manga about teenagers writing manga. What kind of villains do you exactly expect to see here?


----------



## Aldric (Mar 9, 2011)

Light wasn't very memorable at all

Except for his swimming lesson demise

Well done Raito kun


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 9, 2011)

Light was good, until he got that unexplained brain-damage during the timeskip and he became a total moron.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

Meh Light. I always prefered L.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> It's a slice-of-life manga about teenagers writing manga. What kind of villains do you exactly expect to see here?



An evil/ruthless mangaka who has deep connection with Yakuza, who has no qualm to use his connection to kidnap, kill, blackmail, beat, crush other mangaka and their relatives/friends.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 9, 2011)

Shoulda known better than to think that pathetic ass Nakai would have some kinda life changing epiphany.


----------



## rice (Mar 10, 2011)

some nice results


----------



## 8 (Mar 10, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> An evil/ruthless mangaka who has deep connection with Yakuza, who has no qualm to use his connection to kidnap, kill, blackmail, beat, crush other mangaka and their relatives/friends.


or.. an extremely rich former dictator chased out of his country, changed his id and become a japanese mangaka. every week he abuses his oil money to get 50% of jumps turnover and vote himself. :ho


----------



## perman07 (Mar 11, 2011)

Any scans coming out soon?


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 11, 2011)

Nanamine and Nakai got owned pretty badly in this chapter. This was quick...I was hoping for some resistance from Ashirogi Muto, but they just walked over Nanamine easily.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2011)

so pcp was consistent 4th and just crushed the newbie


----------



## Inugami (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL this was extremely funny, Nanamine team got buried!.

And Aoki still does  pinky swears ! that was cute, of course Nakai got demolished xD.

btw Page 6. Nakai got so full of himself(he even did the ''FUFUFU'' laugh) that  his beard couldn't keep with him and suddenly disappeared!


----------



## MRain65 (Mar 11, 2011)

Aoki and Hiramaru are so cute together. Pinky swears! They're like something out of Kimi ni Todoke (a reference I'm sure Hiramaru would appreciate.)


----------



## Blinky (Mar 11, 2011)

Nakai was hilarious this chapter. I think we can say goodbye to nanamine.


----------



## Ender (Mar 11, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this chapter was AWESOME!    only felt a LIL bad for Nakai, HiramaruxAoki is canon  and a ZEHAHAHAHAHAHA at Nanamine  suckaaaa


----------



## blackbird (Mar 11, 2011)

Random Member said:


> This chapter had some nice reaction faces.



Indeed. This one would be "Orgasm":


----------



## Blinky (Mar 11, 2011)

"FEELS GOOD MAN"


----------



## Ender (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 11, 2011)

Bah, I was hoping for more of a challenge from Nanamine, given all the hype they spent on him.

Didn't expect he'd completely implode in a single chapter.


----------



## KazeYama (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome chapter. Surprised how quickly Nanamine and Nakai got owned. Sort of predictable how Nanamine would fail, but his rage was still fun to see. I wonder if he will really get canceled or maybe his editor can talk some sense into him and turn him into a legitimate threat. 

Hiramaru pinky swear was godlike he can crush Nakai without even knowing it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh man, Ashirogi calling Nanamine on his bluff, knowing hes on his last legs.   

Same with Nakai, his days if living large is coming rapidly to an end.   He's going to be out on the street real soon.

Perhaps this will happen next week?


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 11, 2011)

Seriously, Ohba should write something like Nakai and Nanamine busting into Ashirogi Studio (kick the door with hand inside their pocket) after they got 2nd place in the voting, Nakai taunting the Ashirogi with middle finger and said something like, "abandon your arrogance, silly Mashiro...Beat me in the art? Hahaha!", then punch Mashiro's stomach, then leave with evil laugh.

and yes, it seems that Nakai fired all the male assistants in this chapter..what a loser.


----------



## Fysh (Mar 11, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Bah, I was hoping for more of a challenge from Nanamine, given all the hype they spent on him.
> 
> Didn't expect he'd completely implode in a single chapter.



But you don't see too many villains go down that quickly, so it's fun when they do.  It's fun to teach brats their place.


----------



## dark_himura (Mar 12, 2011)

good riddance. haha


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2011)

Man, Nanamine got trolled harder than Hanzou in this week's Naruto. 

Hiramaru with the god-tier pinky swear.


----------



## Shade (Mar 12, 2011)

They should just get rid of all the other characters and rename this manga Hiramaru.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2011)

Wasn't that bad xD, Koogy got off paneled that was worst imo....but well he still has his career has musician and bunch of fans.

Nanamine just has the Pizza delivery job.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 12, 2011)

This arc feels like the plot of Death Note condensed into a handful of chapters and centered around manga.


----------



## Austeria (Mar 12, 2011)

Can't say I'm not happy with Nanamine getting screwed but I was expecting him to at least put up a fight. O well...

His reactions this chapter are way too Light-like. Except less epic. And he's still dumber than Light post L's death.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah no.. I can't believe this development.. Especially when you know all the shit that Shounen Jump Produce that are still ranked high.. 

Nakai in a suit was the highlight of the chapter.. Along side Hiramaru.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 12, 2011)

Smug victory is the only victory. 

So if we're equating Nanaminimene with Light-post-L, then this would be his last stand at the wherehouse. Nakai would be Mikami/Misa, and the editor would be Ryuk. 

And just now, Ashiguro (Matsuda) shot him. 

It sucks that even with all of Nanaminimie's readers migrating to Angel Dust, they were still unable to move up from 4.

Nakai's little hands and big shocked face pushed this chapter up from an A to an A+.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 12, 2011)

And another fillerous mini arc with fodder characters has ended 

Without Hiramaru this manga would be really boring


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 12, 2011)

Nanamine needs some fat buttsex from Nakai or a bitch slap form Kosugi.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2011)

MRain65 said:


> Aoki and Hiramaru are so cute together. Pinky swears! They're like something out of Kimi ni Todoke (a reference I'm sure Hiramaru would appreciate.)



agreed  and thanks to u, i now have another manga i read


----------



## Aldric (Mar 12, 2011)

Hiramaru and Aoki are pretty endearing

Plus it's time for Aoki to stop being passed around like the village bicycle


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2011)

thats a bit harsh


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 12, 2011)

The artwork in this chapter was fantastic, just the style of it. Like when Nakai was crushed then the panels were slightly tilted and small. Idk, it was just great to read, the last chapter that was this dynamic was the one when Hiramaru was trying to ask out Aoki.

Chapter itself was great too, Nanamine is just fail.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2011)

Pinky promise.
Hiramaru u basterd


----------



## Platinum (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn he went down in flames .


Once again Hiramaru stole the chapter.


----------



## Aburamushi (Mar 12, 2011)

Expecting Nanamine's swimming lessons next chapter


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 13, 2011)

AHAHA wow Nanamine going down is going down way too perfectly. Hiramaru being the envy of other men was spectacular. Great Chap overall.


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Its true that his downfall went fast but at the same time i dont think I would have enjoyed it as much if it was spread over 3-4 chapter of seeing him fall in the rank every week...it has much more impact this way cause we see that there was no way this idea would ever have worked


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> there was no way this idea would ever have worked



Sure..


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 14, 2011)

It was a waste of arc imo. The way Nanamine was introduced, he had a potential to be a true villian(well, before it was revealed that he have 50 people helping him). To me it looked like the author suddenly changed his mind, like "meh, I screwed this up, I need to end this arc quickly and start another".

Or was his intetion preaching about the 'true' ways of manga from the begining? Either way it was a waste.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 14, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Or was his intetion preaching about the 'true' ways of manga from the begining? Either way it was a waste.



It's from the beginning of the story that they are trying to preach here and there how the SJ is da best in regard of mangas.
Putting some hype for their magazine is not that bad but i hope that they will try to reduce filler arcs and fodder characters and maybe give more space to Hiramaru or team Fukuda.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 14, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> It was a waste of arc imo. The way Nanamine was introduced, he had a potential to be a true villian(well, before it was revealed that he have 50 people helping him). To me it looked like the author suddenly changed his mind, like "meh, I screwed this up, I need to end this arc quickly and start another".
> 
> Or was his intetion preaching about the 'true' ways of manga from the begining? Either way it was a waste.



Condemning his methods and the underestimation of Jump's editors could easily have been a subplot. Her original purpose just might've been to reintroduce Nakai, which would require a talented new author, who wasn't familiar with him already. 

Either way, I hope Nanamine bounces back somehow. It'd be a shame for him to give up his ways and just be assimilated into "Love Camp Fukuda" like all the other so-called rivals.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 14, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> To me it looked like the author suddenly changed his mind, like "meh, I screwed this up, I need to end this arc quickly and start another".



Wouldn't be the first time, he does that.

Wonder if Nakai gonna stop being a jerk and somehow get to work with Akina.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 14, 2011)

Everytime it comes up I forget about it instantly but how do you guys think that shujin's "~variant proper battle manga!~" will turn out? I know they're planning to make another series but they've resolved to be patient, so I'm guessing PCP will end after a while and it'll be their final manga released in Bakuman.

For a while I thought they'd end up with something like HxH where you not only got proper shounen battles, but complicated and unorthodox battle strategies not always revolved around fighting. But then Nanamine showed up and took their complete attention. At first I thought they might learn something from this competition to help them come up with an idea for a story, but now that Nanamine's so focused on imitating them I'm not so sure.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 15, 2011)

This whole arc reeks of a quick abort. Quite honestly, this has been the worst arc yet. I do like that Nakai came back in worse shape than ever and all, but this whole arc felt like filler.

Hope they're just biding time to finish up with their next big thing.


----------



## akoftroy (Mar 17, 2011)

Spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nanamine is so desperate he thinks his only chance is to steal a PCP plot and do it first.

One of Nanamine's guy reveals on a blog how the manga is created. Aida finds out and confronts Kosugi. Kosugi produces a "letter of transfer" and asks Aida to stall Nanamine's manga's cancellation at the next meeting. Kosugi says he promises to rehabilitate Nanamine or he will transfer out of WJ.

Hiramaru gets serialized and Yoshida brings up Nanamine's as a cancel-candidate but Aida argues and they end up axing Arai...again!

Hiramaru is happy for half a second and then gets depressed again, but ideas for his manga start flowing!

Nanamine is really losing it and ask Kosugi to go steal a PCP idea. Kosugi refuses but then Nanamine uses the "How can you abandon your artist!" card
and Kosugi agrees. He asks Ashirogi to compete with Nanamine with the same story in order to "wake him up." He said he got clearance from Hattori and the editor in chief. Kosugi tells Nanamine that if he loses he'll listen to what his editor says. Nanamine is confident.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DatHiramaru 

Nanamine is pathetic. Just let him get cancelled. Rehabilitation? COME ON.


----------



## akoftroy (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoshida-Good! Draw! Keep drawing! Wah hah hah!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It took Hiramaru one chapter to fulfill his pinky promise. 

If Hiramaru was Mashiro, he would've fulfilled his dreams and been married to Azuki like 10years ago. 

dat once every thousand years talent


----------



## Arinna (Mar 18, 2011)

The arc feels rushed....:/

Oh well, it doesn't matter....Can we go back to Niizuma now ?


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 18, 2011)

akoftroy said:


> Spoilers:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



If I am Ashirohi Muto, I would humbly reject that silly request. Seriously, it is complete waste of time.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> If I am Ashirohi Muto, I would humbly reject that silly request. Seriously, it is complete waste of time.



This.

If they agree and  *that* happen ,it would be an awful end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 18, 2011)

They'll accept because everyone except Hiramaru is a fuckin' moron.


----------



## Muk (Mar 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They'll accept because everyone except Hiramaru is a fuckin' moron.



well he's got his woman why would he care what the others are doing


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 19, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> If I am Ashirohi Muto, I would humbly reject that silly request. Seriously, it is complete waste of time.



Yeah, it's stupid. If the chick looking editor dude really wanted Nanimamaenime to wake up, he should have just let the whole thing fall through. 

Even if they crush Nanimamenema, the whole venture would put Angel Dust's originality into question, hurting their brand.  

They should be focused on gunning for Eiji's head, not the continued stomping of some hapless rookie who they already destroyed.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2011)

Page 3 Nanamine's editor looks 100% like the main chara of PCP xD


----------



## Random Member (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh wow, he kind of does look like him.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 19, 2011)

Chapter somehow pissed me off. Can't believe they all went along with the plan of that psychopathic fuck. Let this arc end already...


----------



## rice (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah it does actually  and nanamine's definitely ugly.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 19, 2011)

Ohba and Obata are truly wonderful together. The story and art synchro is simply magnificent this chapter. 

The plot itself is meh, but Hiramaru is back on his high pedestal.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 19, 2011)

lol @ using plagarism to compete. 

Yoshida was hilarious "YES! DRAW NOW! WAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2011)

It was retarded for them to accept his challenge.

Though I guess it will be amusing to see nanamine utterly crushed.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *It was retarded for them to accept his challenge.*
> 
> Though I guess it will be amusing to see nanamine utterly crushed.



In all fairness though Bakuman is a manga where plots are scarce. Ohba dragging out an arc is not uncommon in this manga, not that it's always a bad thing.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2011)

If Bakuman was less realistic with battles between mangakas beating each other out of the ranks, Nanamine would be a cool first boss .


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 19, 2011)

Ho ho, I smell a trap and Nanamine fell for it out of desperation.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 19, 2011)

Can't really say I enjoyed that developments that happened in this chapter myself either. They shouldn't have agreed to go along with it.


----------



## KazeYama (Mar 19, 2011)

I really wanted to see this happen. This is about as close to a real "battle" you can get when you have this type of manga. I love how Ashirogi wants to create a psychological battle manga and Bakuman itself is reflecting that intention. Shows the true mastery of Ohba and Obata. I also love Nanamine's cracked out crazy face it brings back memories of deathnote. 

Really excited how this develops, they could be predictable and have Ashirogi crush him and then he learns how to be a real mangaka or they could go a different direction and have the results be close or even have Nanamine win. Regardless the fall out from the editors and JUMP could lead to some really interesting stuff. I was doubting this arc at first but now it has become something great.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2011)

No surprise that the genius known as Hiramaru is serialized once again, but Nanamine has officially snapped :S


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 19, 2011)

Nanamine is sporting the Light's final moments faces, meaning he's going to die get beaten like utter trash


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 19, 2011)

Saiko and Shujin are retard for accepted the challenge.

Now I hope that Saiko/Shujin and Nanamine got cancelled together in the next meeting or Hiramaru completely stomped both of them in the ranking and get anime offer and married.

And, do Hattori and the Chief Editor really agree with that? It seems like a lies created from Kosugi....


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Saiko and Shujin are retard for accepted the challenge.
> 
> Now I hope that Saiko/Shujin and Nanamine got cancelled together in the next meeting or Hiramaru completely stomped both of them in the ranking and get anime offer and married.
> 
> And, do Hattori and the Chief Editor really agree with that? It seems like a lies created from Kosugi....




To be honest even if he wasn't lying is also bullshit, such important scene shouldn't be off paneled.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 19, 2011)

If they wanted to "wake him up" getting him cancelled would have been sufficient. They're going out of their way to let a bad manga survive just so it would fail, while they let another manga get axed in its place, that's unprofessional.

I hope they'll include PCP pages again to let us readers decide for ourselves how they compare, rather than simply having the mangaka and editors tell us it sucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2011)

Hiramaru is gonna be the #1 manga anyhow, so all these retards should just gtfo.


----------



## Arinna (Mar 20, 2011)

Nanamine just seemed so....desperate now  But he is lucky to have a nice editor like Kosugi who wouldn't just give up on him. 


Nakai on the other hand is pathetic beyond redemption.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 20, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Nakai on the other hand is pathetic beyond redemption.



In the other hand hes very lucky, Nanamine treat him like a god.

Wouldn't be surprised if his luck strikes again and end being Akina's assistant when Nanamine gets foddered.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

I rather just have Nakai go home and stop existing again .


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hiramaru is gonna be the #1 manga anyhow, so all these retards should just gtfo.



Hiramaru is already #1 .


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 20, 2011)

Lol. Interesting chapter.

But I admit that I can see the outcome. Ashirogi Muto will win the competition (or at least come very close) Nanamine will understand the moral of the story and he and his editor will become bff. 

and thousands of yaoi fanfics were born


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hiramaru is already #1 .



He's going to have two #1 mangas.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 20, 2011)

Manga ending Arc should be Hiramaru's wedding...yes the other main character of Bakuman doesn't get married with Azuki,and like you see I already forgot his name that's how bland this friend is.


----------



## Hitokage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hattori looks a lot like the One Piece swordsman Hacchi...


/random


----------



## Corwin (Mar 20, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> And, do Hattori and the Chief Editor really agree with that? It seems like a lies created from Kosugi....



Yeah I thought so too, can't believe they'd let them mess around on Jump like that  Takagi's smile as he accepted the challenge was pretty badass though.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 20, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Manga ending Arc should be Hiramaru's wedding...yes the other main character of Bakuman doesn't get married with Azuki,and like you see I already forgot his name that's how bland this friend is.



Besides Hiramarus Bakuman's cast is pretty forgetable.. Remeber the rich boy with the dog name ? I sure don't.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 20, 2011)

they should let Eiji do something already, aside from giving 1 page comments on current events


----------



## blackbird (Mar 20, 2011)

Eiji seriously needs to be brought back. Hell, he won top spot at the character polls, damnit! 

Only problems are that his serializations are never in danger, he doesn't have a special relationship with any of the other characters and his personal manga cancellation plans have yet to be explored, if ever. 

What I'd like to see after the current arc, though, was him, coming to terms with having lost the Love Festa, deciding to do some "research" on the subject himself. I'd say we were in for some crazy, lovable antics.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 20, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Besides Hiramarus Bakuman's cast is pretty forgetable.. Remeber the rich boy with the dog name ? I sure don't.



Oh yes and he even got his own  Arc .

Characters that I remember by name,

*HIRAMARU*
Aoki ur woman hero.
Yoshidaur editor hero.


Eiji :That other guy that is kinda cool.
Shizuka:They should use him like Nanamine when he appeared, waste of character.
Azuki unno why , and even if shes hot she doesn't do the trick for me.
Fukuda: Another potential rival wasted...team Fukuda=Nakama powa lol.
Nakai : Because hes so frigging funny, I love to hate him , also he has already involvement in 3 Arc in were 2 hes the main character .
Akina : Because of his promise of get naked, she didn't do it but the shock still there.
Nanamine: Nobody gonna forget this cheap Light ripoff.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 21, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Manga ending Arc should be Hiramaru's wedding...yes the other main character of Bakuman doesn't get married with Azuki,and like you see I already forgot his name that's how bland this friend is.



Bakuman would be godlike if Azuki ended up marrying other guy instead of Saiko.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2011)

Hiramaru is gonna marry all them bitches including Aoki's assistants, because that's what once in a thousand year talent deserves.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He's going to have two #1 mangas.



Dat once in a thousand years talent .


----------



## Arinna (Mar 21, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Eiji seriously needs to be brought back. Hell, he won top spot at the character polls, damnit!
> 
> Only problems are that his serializations are never in danger, he doesn't have a special relationship with any of the other characters and his personal manga cancellation plans have yet to be explored, if ever.
> 
> *What I'd like to see after the current arc, though, was him, coming to terms with having lost the Love Festa, deciding to do some "research" on the subject himself. I'd say we were in for some crazy, lovable antics. *






======================



Oxvial said:


> Oh yes and he even got his own  Arc .
> 
> Characters that I remember by name,
> 
> ...



To be honest...I didn't remember Hiramaru's name til like....chapter 60-70~ish hahaha

Eiji and Iwase were the names that I remember the most. Mainly because they're both my favorites 

But I agree that Mashiro (?) is really plain and boring for a main character  I mean even his motive is pretty dumb......to get married to a girl who only talks to him through text messages....
I mean I know this is not a real-world and all but....really? 

Even Shujin is better as a main character than him.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 21, 2011)

I basically read Bakuman for Hiramaru and Yoshida

You could say I actually read one or two pages of Bakuman every week rather than Bakuman itself, the rest I just skim

And yes Bakuman has one of the worst main characters in shonen

I'M ONLY INTERESTED IN MANGU AND IN MY SAILOR MOON WIFE

How fascinating


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 21, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Fukuda: Another potential rival wasted...team Fukuda=Nakama powa lol.



Fukuda is a great character. He is rebellious, sociable and resolute. And it`s called "Team Fukuda" not for nothing. He had some epic moments and I hope we will see more.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Eiji seriously needs to be brought back. Hell, he won top spot at the character polls, damnit!



Eiji is too busy being awesomely unchallenged. 

I don't really get all the Ashirogi (specifically Saiko) hate. The whole Azuki thing has been backburned (as it should) and while he's not super interesting, he's not an unlikable character imo.

My problem with Ashirogi right now is that PCP just doesn't seem like they're top contender manga. Trap was their best and that was their first legit serialization.


----------



## Rapest (Mar 22, 2011)

Does this manga even fucking makes sense anymore? I'm not even talking about recently. When Ashirogi got Trap serialized and struggled to keep up with the work it was understandable. They were in school and shit. But how the fuck is it that after 5 years they still suck donkey balls? How is it that Hiramaru can do a weekly by himself with no assistants can keep up with it?

I guess that truly makes Hiramaru a god, but it makes Ashirogi look like jokes. They were always praised yet they can't fucking keep up with a weekly with the help of 3 assistants. They don't seem to go to class anymore and every time we see Saiko he is drawing, but he always seem to just barely make the deadline. Only recently has he been able to comfortably make the deadlines. What the fuck does he spend all his time drawing? He obviously doesn't sleep so how is it that he struggles with deadlines? His work is cut in half compared to other authors how much do you have to fucking suck to barely make a deadline when you're only supposed to do less than 50% of the work every week?


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Rapest said:


> Does this manga even fucking makes sense anymore? I'm not even talking about recently. When Ashirogi got Trap serialized and struggled to keep up with the work it was understandable. They were in school and shit. But how the fuck is it that after 5 years they still suck donkey balls? How is it that Hiramaru can do a weekly by himself with no assistants can keep up with it?
> 
> I guess that truly makes Hiramaru a god, but it makes Ashirogi look like jokes. They were always praised yet they can't fucking keep up with a weekly with the help of 3 assistants. They don't seem to go to class anymore and every time we see Saiko he is drawing, but he always seem to just barely make the deadline. Only recently has he been able to comfortably make the deadlines. What the fuck does he spend all his time drawing? He obviously doesn't sleep so how is it that he struggles with deadlines? His work is cut in half compared to other authors how much do you have to fucking suck to barely make a deadline when you're only supposed to do less than 50% of the work every week?



Fucking deadlines


----------



## wjones83 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rapest said:


> Does this manga even fucking makes sense anymore? I'm not even talking about recently. When Ashirogi got Trap serialized and struggled to keep up with the work it was understandable. They were in school and shit. But how the fuck is it that after 5 years they still suck donkey balls? How is it that Hiramaru can do a weekly by himself with no assistants can keep up with it?
> 
> I guess that truly makes Hiramaru a god, but it makes Ashirogi look like jokes. They were always praised yet they can't fucking keep up with a weekly with the help of 3 assistants. They don't seem to go to class anymore and every time we see Saiko he is drawing, but he always seem to just barely make the deadline. Only recently has he been able to comfortably make the deadlines. What the fuck does he spend all his time drawing? He obviously doesn't sleep so how is it that he struggles with deadlines? His work is cut in half compared to other authors how much do you have to fucking suck to barely make a deadline when you're only supposed to do less than 50% of the work every week?



Just because we don't see Hiramura's assistants doesn't mean he doesn't have them, plus he really doesn't have a life.  Also take into consideration that the one consistant thing that is said about PCP is that the art is incredible.  That right there should tell you something about the quality Saiko aims for in his work.  Considering that he doesn't use the names as guide lines for page layouts anymore, forcing himself to imagine the scenes/page layout from just the text, then going back and forth w/ their editor, yeah it can take a while.  Also consider he has to start everything on the pages from the layout to special effects being shown before he can hand it off to an assistant to finish what he hasn't already so that his vision leaves no room for an assistant to screw up.
Hell it takes an american comic artist approx 3 weeks to finish a 18-25 page monthly issue doing 1-2 pages a day and that's just the pencilier.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 22, 2011)

wjones83 said:


> Just because we don't see Hiramura's assistants doesn't mean he doesn't have them, plus he really doesn't have a life.



And what life does Saiko have? At least Hiramaru ocasionally talks face to face with his woman 

edit: now that I think about it... Shujin is the only one out of the cast who gets some action, a mangaka's life is really a hard one


----------



## akoftroy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiramaru's manga is a lot easier to draw than PCP. Plus, this is normal in manga-making. The Naruto and Toriko mangaka have been doing it for years and yet both recently missed their deadlines and had unfinished art published in Jump. It's not like it's ever easy to do 19 pages in a week.


----------



## Rapest (Mar 22, 2011)

The art is good so it takes time argument doesn't work. They just plain suck. Eiji does two series. Want to talk about good art? Look at One Piece, I don't think I've seen Oda slip even once.

They have their work split up so it's not like he has to do everything. We never see Hiramaru with assistants so we are supposed to assume he doesn't have any. Every other mangaka has been shown with assistants except Hiramaru.

The thought that it takes a lot of time to draw Naruto is hilarious. Toriko I'll give you that since the author has to be creative, but Naruto has been established for a decade now, Kishi just doesn't have enough left in him anymore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiramaru is a once in a thousand years talent who had an anime series AND a toyline despite never having read manga in his life and suddenly deciding he wanted to do that instead of having a real job.

Saiko has dedicated his entire life to manga but is still just some dude that's never even seen his fiancee's boobs.

Shujin has probably NEVER gotten any, because all we ever see him do is stay out for weeks at a time away from his wife or...not going to bed and instead staying up all night to write. 

Well...at least they're not Nakai.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2011)

Undertaker said:


> Fukuda is a great character. He is rebellious, sociable and resolute. And it`s called "Team Fukuda" not for nothing. He had some epic moments and I hope we will see more.



I actually like him, but it was more interesting when he acted like a jerk, Fukuda should got into an Arc being some kind of rival , well hes still a rival and even got an anime xD, I just don't like the Team Fukuda thing.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Well...at least they're not Nakai.



Just imagine the shock if Nakai gets laid before Saiko .


----------



## akoftroy (Mar 22, 2011)

Rapest said:


> The art is good so it takes time argument doesn't work. They just plain suck. Eiji does two series. Want to talk about good art? Look at One Piece, I don't think I've seen Oda slip even once.
> 
> They have their work split up so it's not like he has to do everything. We never see Hiramaru with assistants so we are supposed to assume he doesn't have any. Every other mangaka has been shown with assistants except Hiramaru.
> 
> The thought that it takes a lot of time to draw Naruto is hilarious. Toriko I'll give you that since the author has to be creative, but Naruto has been established for a decade now, Kishi just doesn't have enough left in him anymore.



First off... Hiramaru does have assistants. Check V8, P58. Second, only an idiot would think creating a chapter a week isn't incredibly hard work. You try drawing even one page and see how long it takes.


----------



## Arinna (Mar 22, 2011)

Rapest said:


> The art is good so it takes time argument doesn't work. They just plain suck. Eiji does two series. Want to talk about good art? Look at One Piece, I don't think I've seen Oda slip even once.
> 
> They have their work split up so it's not like he has to do everything. We never see Hiramaru with assistants so we are supposed to assume he doesn't have any. Every other mangaka has been shown with assistants except Hiramaru.
> 
> The thought that it takes a lot of time to draw Naruto is hilarious. Toriko I'll give you that since the author has to be creative, but Naruto has been established for a decade now, Kishi just doesn't have enough left in him anymore.



IMO One Piece art is not that good.....Just saying. One of the many reasons why I don't read OP is because I don't like the art style. 



And Hiramaru does have assistants, just re-read and you'll see.


----------



## Rapest (Mar 22, 2011)

akoftroy said:


> First off... Hiramaru does have assistants. Check V8, P58. Second, only an idiot would think creating a chapter a week isn't incredibly hard work. You try drawing even one page and see how long it takes.



Holy shit he does have an assistant. I stand corrected.

And I never said it's not hard work. I said it shouldn't be hard work when it's split up. Shujin writes the story and Saiko draws. Eiji is doing the same thing with Natural on top of Crow and he has no trouble. Granted he has been drawing longer than Saiko but that is no excuse since Saiko isn't a newbie anymore.

Kishi has been drawing Naruto for so long I'm pretty sure he can do 1/3 of a chapter in a day. And with the quality of his art that shouldn't be hard to believe.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't remember Hiramaru's assistants, sure Yoshida doesn't let him interact too much with them and of course all of them are males.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

Kishimoto also has more assistants than fingers..


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shujin has probably NEVER gotten any, because all we ever see him do is stay out for weeks at a time away from his wife or...not going to bed and instead staying up all night to write.



That's not true, there was a scene were it was heavily implied.
You never had a steady sexual relationship or something?

I can understand Shujin, I after a while didn't care as much either anymore after getting it everyday that I rather go behind the computer and play games instead of going to bed with my girlfriend.



Arinna said:


> IMO One Piece art is not that good.....Just saying. One of the many reasons why I don't read OP is because I don't like the art style.
> 
> 
> 
> And Hiramaru does have assistants, just re-read and you'll see.



Saying you don't like picasso doesn't make it non-good art, it's just that your taste is shit.

Better way to say it is that One Piece art doesn't suit your taste instead of saying it isn't good.

Hell, I can even admit Kishimoto has a decent art style, although generic, easily copied and done better by random deviantart artists.


----------



## Corwin (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, Saiko _is_ a "hard worker type" as it was mentioned recently, unlike Eiji who has incredible natural talent and can improvise, skip some steps (like inking straight from a rough draft), etc.


----------



## Arinna (Mar 23, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Saying you don't like picasso doesn't make it non-good art, it's just that your taste is shit.
> 
> Better way to say it is that One Piece art doesn't suit your taste instead of saying it isn't good.
> 
> Hell, I can even admit Kishimoto has a decent art style, although generic, easily copied and done better by random deviantart artists.



OT

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just because someone's taste in art isn't the same as yours doesn't mean that it is "shit". 
If you ask Da Vinci( Realist style) what he thinks of Picasso's (cubism/abstract) art, he'll probably say that it's "ugly". But does that mean that Da Vinci has a shit taste?  

Art is subjective.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think an artist would lable it as 'ugly', it's a matter of technique and understanding.
I think artists are generally interested in anothers point of thinking and expressing themselves.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> That's not true, there was a scene were it was heavily implied.
> You never had a steady sexual relationship or something?



If anything, I might've had too many. 



> I can understand Shujin, I after a while didn't care as much either anymore after getting it everyday that I rather go behind the computer and play games instead of going to bed with my girlfriend.



Way to use a manga as an opportunity to brag on the internet. But I see your point. 

At any rate, I was being facetious. 

That being said...Saiko really is sort of a lazy bum compared to Eiji.


----------



## Phantasmical (Mar 23, 2011)

Main character designs, stroytelling and backgrounds in OP are first rate. The rest is laughably shit including composition where you can't even make out whats going on half the time and side characters that look like they were designed by a 5 year old.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Lol. Interesting chapter.
> 
> But I admit that I can see the outcome. Ashirogi Muto will win the competition (or at least come very close) Nanamine will understand the moral of the story and he and his editor will become bff.


After reading chapter 116, 117 , I got high hopes for this arc. But man, sometimes Bakuman gets so much predictable and story is forced, it is not enjoyable, like the recent chapters. 
Now no one questions Kosugi. Whatever he says everyone agrees, be it experienced editor or Niname or Ashirogi...
The colour page was cool though.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 25, 2011)

Phantasmical said:


> Main character designs, stroytelling and backgrounds in OP are first rate. The rest is laughably shit including composition where you can't even make out whats going on half the time and side characters that look like they were designed by a 5 year old.



OP's composition is fantastic, it's a testament to Oda's talent as an artist that despite how cluttered his panels are the action is always crystal clear and easy to follow

You're also wrong about his side characters the end


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 27, 2011)

You always know whats happening in One Piece, its easy to follow. I dont know how Oda does it. Same with Bakuman, even though it doesnt really have action panels the style is innovative enough that it still keeps you engaged. Actually, Kishi's action panels are pretty good too (its just the fights and the characters themselves that suck).

Unlike Reborn and Air Gear where the art itself is really good but you cant make heads or tails of a lot of panels.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Unlike Reborn and *Air Gear* where the art itself is really good but you cant make heads or tails of a lot of panels.



I don't read Reborn but I agree with Air Gear, sometimes I spend more time trying to figure wth is happening than reading, same problem I have with D.Grayman.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> I don't read Reborn but I agree with Air Gear, sometimes I spend more time trying to figure wth is happening than reading, same problem I have with D.Grayman.



OT, but yeah same here. It's actually the main reason why I dropped Air Gear and DGM about 3 years ago. The action scenes in Reborn were decent, not nearly as bad as the above two, but everything went to hell in the future arc. The art, the story, the fights. Overall, the shit sucks.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 27, 2011)

I was expecting some spoilers, or shit, and here I am seing a discussion about mangas that I don't even read? Shame on you


----------



## Corwin (Mar 28, 2011)

Is Bakuman coming out this week?


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I think so. Jump only took a one week break I think


----------



## Arinna (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh god....Nakai. 
That dumb fatass...... all he could cares about are foods and girls. 


Nanamine's laugh at the end reminds me of Light's 'defeat' laugh lmao! 
He really brought this upon himself. But still, I don't really hate him....so I hope that Kosugi can help him gets back on his feet as a legitimate mangaka.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 2, 2011)

that face
This is why I love this manga.


----------



## 8 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats why i hate fat people.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 2, 2011)

What a sweet chapter. And Nakai, you indeed made of fail. You screwed everything up. This takes a lot of skill to pull that kind of stunt.

I guess Shujin's analysis  is actually legit and make sense. This is first time that I actually felt satisfied after read the Bakuman chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ahahahahahahaha Nakai


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 2, 2011)

False

So those school girls in the lower left were some of the "experts" Nanamine was bragging about?


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 2, 2011)

[lol], quoting the experts.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 2, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> False
> 
> So those school girls in the lower left were some of the "experts" Nanamine was bragging about?



I thought it was only the one in the middle, but well yes perhaps the three of them are ''nobuo''.

Also ''boss'' said something about real life meetings, wonder if he was joking calling on being a shut in or perhaps some of them really have rl meetings with each other.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 2, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> I thought it was only the one in the middle, but well yes perhaps the three of them are ''nobuo''.
> 
> Also ''boss'' said something about real life meetings, wonder if he was joking calling on being a shut in or perhaps some of them really have rl meetings with each other.


I thought he was talking about the normal meetings with Usomine.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah the taste of defeat always make a guy go crazy.... Still I feel  like Nanamine did not learn the lesson and will try to find some other way to beat PCP.. but its too late now.. cancellation is just a matter of time after those horrible ranking


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 2, 2011)

I know that laugh means he snapped and all but can we see him perhaps try and do some kind of harm to Ashirogi? I doubt the mangakas are going to make it so he hurts one of our heroes but I can just see him flip out and try to assault them or god forbid he's dumb enough to go after Kaya.

Or am I just crazy? I can't see where this goes with this character. Reform him? but thats so damn cliche it burns me to even think about it. Disappear him like that crazy rocker from way back?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 2, 2011)

It would be funny if he assault Kaya, she would own his skinny ass.

Hell I wouldn't be surprised if she can beat in a fight almost all the mangaka's of the manga, perhaps only Fukuda that took MMA classes has a chance.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 2, 2011)

Usomine will hires a bunch of assassin to kill Ashirogi Muto.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

He went down in flames .

Next chapter should be great.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah, Nanamine snapped at the utter defeat at the hands of PCP.  And it was funny that Nakai tried to save the gravy-train, only to completely derail it.  

But one thing I'm curious about, who is Take20?

That person obviously is on the inside, knowing who Nakai was, and knew the real rankings before Nakai told them.   And I wouldn't be surprised that it was this person who told Nanamine about Nakai in the first place.

So who could it be?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 2, 2011)

^ Da Chief


----------



## Inugami (Apr 2, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, Nanamine snapped at the utter defeat at the hands of PCP.  And it was funny that Nakai tried to save the gravy-train, only to completely derail it.
> 
> But one thing I'm curious about, who is Take20?
> 
> ...



Well it's time for a villain editor to appear, it would be interesting.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 2, 2011)

Vino said:


> ^ Da Chief



Would be funny if that ended up being the Chief, especially with him typing LOL.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 2, 2011)

No It wasn't the chief.. We all know a certain character who likes to laugh.. Nanamine never had a chance.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 2, 2011)

Usomine will be revealed as a crazy pyromaniac when he tries to burn down Ashirogi's studio, but fails when Kaya appears and beats his ass. As he's being taken to prison, he swears on his mother's life that he will be be back to get them.

Then the actual plot of Bakuman starts, as the duo drawned into a dark world for murders, betrayal and sex. Imprisoned for a year now, Usomine became friends with some murderous yakuza members. The yakuza members, after getting out of prison on parole, are asked by Usomine to kill Ashirogi.

By that point it Bakuman will be moved to a seinen mag, since the content will be way too heavy for Jump.


----------



## Xnr (Apr 2, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Would be funny if that ended up being the Chief, especially with him typing LOL.



And this character is?


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 2, 2011)

Taka20=Shoyo Takahama?

Anyway, this just proved you that internet is serious business
Usomine really doesn't understand a good trolling when it slaps him in the face


----------



## Inugami (Apr 2, 2011)

The only editor's that would make sense to be Taka=20 are Yamahisa and Yoshi, we already saw Yama getting some laughs chating with Shizuka and he was also worried about Shizuka manga getting the axe in favor of Nanamine.

And well Yoshi was very direct that he never liked Nanamine from the beginning.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 2, 2011)

Explaining that captain-ship idiom took up too much space. We know you penned Death Note, but give the rest of us some credit. 

I think it's a good idea for Ohba to keep a few cards off the table like this. That way, the (re-)appearance of an "experienced" new rival, perhaps with unorhodox/renegade tendencies, will feel almost natural, just as was the case with Nanamine.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2011)

Nanamine went from a bit of a pompous douche to someone who is beyond pity. What an utter and complete defeat. I can't even gloat over it because it's so sad...


----------



## Arinna (Apr 2, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Explaining that captain-ship idiom took up too much space. We know you penned Death Note, but give the rest of us some credit.
> 
> I think it's a good idea for Ohba to keep a few cards off the table like this. That way, the (re-)appearance of an "experienced" new rival, perhaps with unorhodox/renegade tendencies, will feel almost natural, just as was the case with Nanamine.



Yea I thought that idiom was already really straight forward.....but I guess there are little kids reading who needs the manga to be "dumb-down" so they can understand


----------



## Corwin (Apr 2, 2011)

Mandom said:


> No It wasn't the chief.. We all know a certain character who likes to laugh..



Hattori?


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Usomine will be revealed as a crazy pyromaniac when he tries to burn down Ashirogi's studio, but fails when Kaya appears and beats his ass. As he's being taken to prison, he swears on his mother's life that he will be be back to get them.
> 
> Then the actual plot of Bakuman starts, as the duo drawned into a dark world for murders, betrayal and sex. Imprisoned for a year now, Usomine became friends with some murderous yakuza members. The yakuza members, after getting out of prison on parole, are asked by Usomine to kill Ashirogi.
> 
> By that point it Bakuman will be moved to a seinen mag, since the content will be way too heavy for Jump.



Then, there will be a lot of rape and gore scene? Fund it!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought for a minute that they were going to go somewhere with the "smaller group = better" idea when they mentioned classroom of truth, but nope.

Seeing this cascade was pretty satisfying.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 3, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Then, there will be a lot of rape and gore scene? Fund it!


Yes.

After he gets out, Usomine goes straight to Kaya's home and brutally rapes her. However, instead of suffering a trauma, she falls for Usomine and becomes his loyal bitch. Because of this Shujin starts taking drugs, loses his motivation to keep drawing manga and leaves to become a monk in the mountains.

That's how you do a real drama, guys.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 3, 2011)

chaosas said:


> Hattori?



Come on It's gag editor.. Moar Gag !


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 3, 2011)

Liarmine


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 5, 2011)

I get the feeling we're going to hear a motive rant from Nanamine next chapter.

Should make for a good read.


----------



## abcd (Apr 5, 2011)

tbh i expected atleast a glimpse of their 2 manga chapters and a comparison .... looks like the authors are starting to take the easy way out.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 9, 2011)

Well done Kosugi ! I think he is my favorite editor now. I'm glad he didn't just get pissed and gives up on Nanamine  lots of kudos to him.

As for Nanamine, it's good that he has finally comes to his senses and didn't let Kosugi's efforts go wasted. I'm starting to really like him  I hope he can have a great come back soon. 

==========

On the side note, Iwase <33333


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 9, 2011)

Didn't expect Kosugi to beat Usomine


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 9, 2011)

This manga is not suited to have long-term rivalries.
I'm finally starting to like that guy with the new attitude.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 9, 2011)

Good he didn't get into the Fukuda team.

Heheh Hiramaru got a little owned this chap, and with Akina wanting so bad another manga perhaps Nakai gonna have a little arc after this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2011)

Nanamine is right, he was assaulted and confined. In the U.S. those would be considered serious crimes


----------



## blackbird (Apr 9, 2011)

Good thing they didn't discard Nanamine as an unorthodox rival completely. His "survival" better come back and haunt Ashirogi.

Also, as is the case every week, a lot of great new expressions were introduced:


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Didn't expect Kosugi to beat Usomine



Sometime I do wonder, is men's friendship/bonding do get stronger once they exchange the punch with each other?


----------



## MRain65 (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, Kosugi found his spine after all.

Looks like we won't see any more Nanamine crazy faces. I am disappoint.

Another New Year's party? I've completely lost track of how much time has passed in the manga, but at this rate, Shuujin and Mashiro will be closing in on 30 before too long...and Nakai must be pretty long in the tooth, too. (Hiramaru must be well into his 30s as well.)


----------



## Arinna (Apr 9, 2011)

MRain65 said:


> Wow, Kosugi found his spine after all.
> 
> Looks like we won't see any more Nanamine crazy faces. I am disappoint.
> 
> Another New Year's party? I've completely lost track of how much time has passed in the manga, but at this rate, Shuujin and Mashiro will be closing in on 30 before too long...and Nakai must be pretty long in the tooth, too. (Hiramaru must be well into his 30s as well.)



They must be old enough for Shuujin to be talking about having kids lol  though its kinda sad that they're pushing 30 and Mashiro still hasn't gotten any....


----------



## Punpun (Apr 9, 2011)

Wait, I only remember at best 5 New Year party.. Mashiro is 23, and that wowuld be streching it.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 9, 2011)

MRain65 said:


> and Nakai must be pretty long in the tooth, too. (Hiramaru must be well into his 30s as well.)



Yes Hiramaru in his early  30's.

Nakai was already mid 30's when he first appeared so now he must be almost 40, and that's why he got the uncool dad type of comments.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 9, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Wait, I only remember at best 5 New Year party.. Mashiro is 23, and that wowuld be streching it.



Okay 23 then he still has time.....haha


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 9, 2011)

I've a feeling that Kaya will get pregnant soon, just because Takagi was saying that maybe he still has time.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 9, 2011)

Everybody works so hard, blah-blah-blah...

Fuck them, I want a plot-twist


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

I am glad he didn't join team fukuda or any of that nonsense.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I've a feeling that Kaya will get pregnant soon, just because Takagi was saying that maybe he still has time.



That would certainly throw the slice of life aspect of Bakuman into turmoil. Make Saiko rethink his life and how to get an anime. Perhaps push a bit more aggressively on manga front and give us an update on Miho.


----------



## blux (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, looking cool there, Usomine. 

Just when I started liking the guy, he decided to leave  I'm gonna miss the epic faces.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm catching up, I'm at chapter 121 and that nanamine guy is annoying me 

He makes weird faces and I understand that he wants to do his thing but that is just vulgar and low and how he doesn't know the first thing about a hum being, does he honestly think that those 50 people will stay quiet? If he does he really is nothing more than dirt.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 9, 2011)

Well nice to see Nanamine got some senses knocked into him - literally.   

But I kind of felt sorry for Ashirogi at the party that everyone has an anime or drama but them.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 9, 2011)

caught up and this is what I hate about this series, there goal is clear, get an anime. So how to draw out the manga? Not give them an anime...It's like everyone is a fucking genius and gets serialized like it's nothing and then get an anime or drama on tv. Except for those two. and I hope we don't see that loser again, but again, he is talented as well so we'll probably do...what the fuck man?


----------



## Arinna (Apr 9, 2011)

^Well its a shonen so the main characters gotta remain an underdog until the end of the series lol.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 10, 2011)

Kosugi 



Edward Newgate said:


> I've a feeling that Kaya will get pregnant soon, just because Takagi was saying that maybe he still has time.


It would be awesome pek


----------



## Gallant (Apr 10, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> caught up and this is what I hate about this series, there goal is clear, get an anime. So how to draw out the manga? Not give them an anime...It's like everyone is a fucking genius and gets serialized like it's nothing and then get an anime or drama on tv. Except for those two. and I hope we don't see that loser again, but again, he is talented as well so we'll probably do...what the fuck man?



Their quest for an anime is like Nakai's quest for a woman. It only seems to get more pathetic the more time goes on. 

Honestly, as long as they are doing PCP they aren't going to get an anime anytime soon. They would be smart to not let it be a super long series unless the editors let them get away with serializing two series like Eiji did.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 10, 2011)

Arinna said:


> ^Well its a shonen so the main characters gotta remain an underdog until the end of the series lol.



I know, but here it's just so painfully obvious that the mangka is not giving them anything. I guess that's reality for most mangaka in rl but still, the fact that everyone and their dog gets a show on tv except them, makes it so...


----------



## Inugami (Apr 10, 2011)

Well when they get their manga into anime, Bakuman should end...that's the only goal they have, but yes is starting to feel forced and ridiculous how almost anyone but them are getting anime's.

Still when they get an anime I wouldn't feel interest or sympathy for them so it would be weird for me still reading this, now..if they turn the focus on Hiramaru I would be okay with Bakuman still getting releases.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope they end it soon. It's already gone passed Near and Mellow levels of drag. 

Have the characters in Angel Dust even moved up a grade yet? The last time I remember hearing about them was the thing with their rival dude and the fireworks. I've always loved the concept there. O&O should just wrap up Bakuman and serialize PCP with Hiramaru as their teacher.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Well now that this arc is over hope they work on their new manga that will get them an anime this time... it seem so force not to give them an anime just because kid could copy what they see in it... kids copy everything they see.. and seeing how everyone got an anime / drama or something its really dumb that one of the most popular manga in jump would not get one


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 10, 2011)

Just read the manga from start to finish. It does have a interesting and original theme, i like the editiorial meetings between the guys and Hattori and Eiji's, Fukuda's and Hiramaru's antics among other things.

However, the whole Saiko&Miho romance subplot is a giant pile of horse shit. I dont see that mutual "abstention" from signs of affection between them as romantic or honorable but as extremely retarded, illogical and unrealistic. Especially considering his uncle's past.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 11, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Well when they get their manga into anime, Bakuman should end...



It would be interesting to get an insight into anime industry too.

Also the authors could skip some years after Ashirogi got an anime. We would see our characters matured with families, etc. It would be awesome but it`s not shounen-like...  I doubt it would go like that for a long time. 

The problem I have with Bakuman at the moment is that it`s too concentrated on manga. Characters became dull because all they do is draw manga and compete with each other! (Except for Hiramaru, his life is moving forward)

Remember:
- when Shuujin had to choose between Iwase and Kaya;
- when Shuujin talked too much with Aoki and had secret meetings with her;
- the first New Year Party;
- the first meeting of Fukuda-team when Aoki was full of shit and Eiji was like "Hi, I`m Eiji - God of manga, biatch!";
- when Hattori met with Iwase in cafe and she was trying to seduce him;
- when Shuujin met Kaya`s dad, etc., etc.

All these moments are unrelated to drawing manga but added so much epicness to Bakuman. Where did it all go?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 11, 2011)

Undertaker said:


> It would be interesting to get an insight into anime industry too.



Well but that would be Azuki no Gaiden xD...dunno how much involved get their mangakas with their anime versions of their work? dunno but one of the duo barely has time to get their releases..Mashiro ir always drawing =S...but well that left Shujin and Azuki to be the new main characters.


----------



## abcd (Apr 12, 2011)

At the moment the authors are just dragging and extending their story.....


----------



## MRain65 (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to roll my eyes at people who were all "Hiramaru is the best part of Bakuman, LOL" and so on, but seriously, Hiramaru is the only reason I'm still reading. The ridiculous brain-damaged courtship of Hiramaru and Aoki is the most entertaining thing I've read in Jump in a long time. (Both characters have kind of lost their edge--Aoki's no longer bitchy and blunt, and Hiramaru's not quite so amusingly self-absorbed--but I don't mind.)

Spoilarz for 128

*Spoiler*: __ 



About four pages of scans are out, and just after reading those...oh, man. You would have THOUGHT Nakai had hit rock bottom, but dear God, there's always more down with him.

Looks like the gang try to track him down to do some kind of well-intentioned intervention, and it ends up not well. On the plus side, Aoki and Nakai finally actually meet. It's not pretty...and Hiramaru shows up to "rescue" her, wearing, if I'm not mistaken, a track suit, sneakers, a sheepskin-lined jacket, gloves, some kind of hat with earflaps, and goggles.

...I do get the sense, even from those four pages of scans, that Nakai will eventually bottom out and start working his way back up again. Otherwise, it's just too depressing.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 14, 2011)

MRain65 said:


> Spoilarz for 128
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



About four pages of scans are out you say? and the spoilers is already full of win!, looks like next chap gonna be one of the best .


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler 128 from mangahideout_ 









Epic stuff 
Wish Saiko was more like this sometime but atleast he was kinda cool taking Azuki away from the voice actor casting of Iwase


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 14, 2011)

Hiramaru is a brave to face this monster.

What can you do if Nakai starts running towards you? Nothing. You only wish for it to end quickly.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 14, 2011)

Go Hiramaru !


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 14, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hiramaru is a brave to face this monster.
> 
> *What can you do if Nakai starts running towards you*? Nothing. You only wish for it to end quickly.



Hiramaru side-stepped and Nakai rammed into the wall and sent to Hospital. Good End.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 14, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Hiramaru side-stepped and Nakai rammed into the wall and sent to Hospital. Good End.


You assume that Nakai will be stopped by the wall.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 14, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> You assume that Nakai will be stopped by the wall.



Dude, It is *NAKAI*, not Mukai or Genkai. Nakai destined to fail on everything, yes, that including suicide.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 14, 2011)

The whole Nakai thing is getting ridiculous

Now he's a homeless alcoholic frenching Aoki's interphone

Is he going to be shown fucking a pillow next or trying to molest little girls

We get it he's a loser


----------



## Inugami (Apr 14, 2011)

Nakai is like a boar charging to you , but it looks like Hirmaru with that stance know how to pwn bitches sentai style.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 14, 2011)

Hiramaru .. He truly deserves the Main Character title.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 14, 2011)

Nakai is disgusting. He used to be a cool guy but now I just can't stand looking at him. Ew.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 14, 2011)

I hate when writers turn their characters into buttmonkeys
I wish they'd hurry up and redeem him, stuff goes wrong most of his life I can't blame him for turning out that way.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

Nakai is truly one of the most pitiful characters I've ever come across in a Jump manga. They just can't stop kicking him down after he has been screwed over. Makes me wonder if Nakai is actually based on someone they knew in reality and have a vendetta against the dude.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 14, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> I hate when writers turn their characters into buttmonkeys
> I wish they'd hurry up and redeem him, stuff goes wrong most of his life I can't blame him for turning out that way.


For most of his life Nakai had a steady job as a mangaka assistant. He had food, clothes, a place to stay, and a source of income. Not being able to make it big as a mangaka just means that he's already better than the 342354323 people out there trying to just make it into the industry. I wouldn't call that a crappy life. Sure, it's not the celebrity life but it's also not _that_ bad that I could call Nakai a victim of bad circumstances.

Him being obese and thus unable to attract hot chicks has nothing to do with his current pathetic situation. When one chooses to quit, become a good-for-nothing shut-in who overindulges in high-calorie intake and alcohol, one becomes unattractive in the eyes of society. Nakai _chose_ to be the person he is right now and I cannot sympathize with someone like that.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 14, 2011)

The guy had clear goals and spent decades of his life doing everything right, but failing to reach them anyway. He's had years of wasted effort (and I assume, in courtship, which was just as important to him) on him to cultivate a loser mentality, and he ultimately made just one or two bad decisions that finally drove him give up after all those years. That's not enough for me to beat down on him, though I know I'm probably in the minority. He put himself there, no doubt, but I'd rather see him climb back out after everything he's already done. I'm not going to revel in his failure.

I know that everything he's doing is supposed to be wrong, he's supposed to show us the other side of the scale of gambling mangakas to balance out the cast. Whether he deserves it or not is beside the point, no one should have to stay stuck where he is now.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 14, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> The guy had clear goals and spent decades of his life doing everything right, but failing to reach them anyway. He's had years of wasted effort (and I assume, in courtship, which was just as important to him) on him to cultivate a loser mentality, a*nd he ultimately made just one or two bad decisions that finally drove him give up after all those years.*



And if he didn't act like a total douche he would be the one that date Aoki in this damn moment and having a job drawing her manga.

That makes me wonder, Nakai is lucky! but he never chose the good thing to do perhaps in all those years he got a few opportunity's to rise and get a woman(the first time he appeared he was actually decent looking/average shape) and he botch every one of them, I wouldn't be surprised if there's a chance to work with Akina and somehow the douche ruins all again.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 14, 2011)

He's a buttmonkey i.e. he will continue to botch things up and be a douche until o&o decides to throw him a bone already.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 15, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> The guy had clear goals and spent decades of his life doing everything right, but failing to reach them anyway. He's had years of wasted effort (and I assume, in courtship, which was just as important to him) on him to cultivate a loser mentality, and he ultimately made just one or two bad decisions that finally drove him give up after all those years. That's not enough for me to beat down on him, though I know I'm probably in the minority. He put himself there, no doubt, but I'd rather see him climb back out after everything he's already done. I'm not going to revel in his failure.
> 
> I know that everything he's doing is supposed to be wrong, he's supposed to show us the other side of the scale of gambling mangakas to balance out the cast. Whether he deserves it or not is beside the point, no one should have to stay stuck where he is now.



Well I'm sure that most of us didn't hate the old Nakai who had a dream of and worked hard for it. I used to sort of like him and felt alot of pity for him. But the current Nakai is just pathetic. He has brought this upon himself. 


Nakai's current purpose of living is to get a girl. What's worse,he wants a HOT girl only. (seriously the guy needs to look at himself in the mirror.)
Besides from being a complete douche bag to everyone who don't benefit him in someway, he is extremely shallow and selfish.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 15, 2011)

Many intially liked Nakai because he kept at it and finally had his dream realized.   But when he started getting full of himself with Aoki, thats when everyone started turning on him.   Then getting worse thinking he was God's gift to women, and rightfully got the boot.   Now he's even worse, to backstab his own employer.

If something happens to him, I won't pity him.


----------



## MRain65 (Apr 15, 2011)

The stupid thing about Nakai is that if he had played his cards right when Aoki asked him to work with her again, he could have had it all: a steady job (on a fairly successful manga, as Blue Leaves turned out to be), work at Jump, and yes, even Aoki. There were hints during the Shuujin/Aoki arc that Aoki had a _little_ bit of a thing for Nakai. If he'd just had a little patience and not let his imagined "success" with Katou go to his head, he could be sitting pretty right now.

He pretty much sealed his fate when instead of gratefully agreeing to work for Aoki again, he tried to force her to date him. Big, _big_ mistake.

More generally, I think Nakai is wayyyyy too wrapped up in getting a girl. He should learn from Fukuda and Eiji, who've never given any indication at all that they care about what women think of them (or that they're interested in women at all, for that matter). Shizuka went a little crazy at the prospect of female attention, too, I remember.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2011)

Nakai is a mess. 

Good thing we have Hiramaru's awesomeness to balance this out.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 16, 2011)

Nakai should pay a visit to Dr.Mizune and Hanzou. It is clearly that Nakai lost his faith...


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2011)

Nakai is a fat disgusting pig.

So basically nothing has changed?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 16, 2011)

Where's the chapter?


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 16, 2011)

it'll probably come out tomorrow, here are the raws anyway.

second time


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> it'll probably come out tomorrow, here are the raws anyway.
> 
> second time



Thanks bro...

*Spoiler*: __ 




LOL are the mangakas trying to make us feel sorry for Nakai using those three skanks?..well it didn't work with me I lold a lot!


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 16, 2011)

Fukuda is such a bro. He try to offer a job (being his assistant) to Nakai and guess what? Nakai turned him down because of girl again. This guy is hopeless.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 16, 2011)

Nakai is going to die single.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Nakai is going to die single.


Atleast he won't die alone. He will have his mom by his bedside.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Atleast he won't die alone. He will have his mom by his bedside.



But if Nakai dies by old age his mom wouldn't be there, and imo Nakai fits dying being virgin after a long life.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 16, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> But if Nakai dies by old age his mom wouldn't be there, and imo Nakai fits dying being virgin after a long life.



At this rate he'll die of heart failure in the not to distant future


----------



## Austeria (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow. Clearly Nakai is above getting undeserved help from his friends.

This guy deserves to rot.


----------



## BVB (Apr 16, 2011)

can't a truck run over nakai? He's a fat retarded dumbass.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> can't a truck run over nakai? He's a fat retarded dumbass.


Nakai will run over a truck.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 16, 2011)

^Knew something like that was coming.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 16, 2011)

You guys understand the concept of a character arc, right?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2011)

Why did Nakai run away?! That girl said they would "play" with him!

Fat idiot.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 16, 2011)

My stomach can't take anymore. Seeing Nakai fall this far and still refuse to accept his friends' help is comical. Next chapter Hiramaru is probably going to punk him too.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nakai has surpassed Sasugay as the worst character ever. Difference is we are actually supposed to hate Nakai I think, so the writer is doing a great job.

Hiramaru is the GOAT.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 16, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Nakai has surpassed Sasugay as the worst character ever. Difference is we are actually supposed to hate Nakai I think, so the writer is doing a great job.
> 
> Hiramaru is the GOAT.



I seconded Hiramaru as the GOAT. Dude is fucking awesome, those poses and his awesome ass jacket/sunglasses combo.

BADASS

Nakai can go die in a fire for all I care.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2011)

This was a very interesting chapter..Nanamine finally holding a damn pen !

And Nakai luck strikes again two times.
1.Fukuda giving him a work in a manga that also has an anime.
2.The three skanks...yes dat part ''We still play with you if you dont leave'' something makes me think they were serious about it..and of course Naika ragequited like always xD.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 16, 2011)

Random question but how the hell does Obata draw Hiramaru's car. It looks like a real car, like it was shopped in there or something. Its amazing!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiramaru is gonna curbstomp Nakai so hard.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 16, 2011)

GOO HIRAMARU GOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Saiko (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh God .. Im laughing so hard at Nakai and the last page.

What a Fat Perverted Monster hahaha.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 16, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Hiramaru is the GOAT.





Fullmetalthis said:


> I seconded Hiramaru as the GOAT. Dude is fucking awesome, those poses and his awesome ass jacket/sunglasses combo.


What is a "GOAT"?


----------



## BVB (Apr 16, 2011)

GOAT = Greatest Of All Time


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2011)

Sooo...if Nakai somehow win this encounter over Hiramaru...we riot?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2011)

Just when you think Nakai's status couldn't fall any further...

I don't see how a character like him can be redeemed, but without a doubt this series will find a way to do so. In the mean time I'll enjoy Hiramaru coming to Aoki's rescue


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 16, 2011)

I can see this ending up as Hiramaru taking Nakai under his golden wings. I'm not sure if Nakai is worthy but either way Hiramaru was fukin awesome this chap - always a scene stealer he is.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiramaru is probably wearing Bruce Lee's yellow tracksuit


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I can see this ending up as Hiramaru taking Nakai under his golden wings. I'm not sure if Nakai is worthy but either way Hiramaru was fukin awesome this chap - always a scene stealer he is.



Nah Hiramaru only focus is Aoki , Nakai can only end with Fukuda or most likely Akina... she already knew about his antics and still wanted him for her second manga, shes hot so Nakai would take the job without a second thought.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiramaru gonna beat some ass .


----------



## blackbird (Apr 16, 2011)

This arc is painful to read. It's like watching a fat and ugly kitten drown. 

Though I can join in on the Hiramaru hype as usual (especially about the hat), I'm not too sure about his increasing amount of panel time in cool and/or epic situations. I'd much rather see Hiramaru as his old melancholic, dreamy self, oozing of dark humor, instead of this Cpt. Awesome oddball. That used to be Eiji's job, but with him never going out nor caring about the well-being of any of the other authors, let alone hardly getting any panel time, his potential seems rather wasted too.

Granted, the author definitely took note of Hiramaru finishing in the top 3 in the character poll, unlike Eiji, but I think it's getting a bit out of hand. Other characters seem to be unnecessarily pushed into the background, like Fukuda, whose reappearance in this chapter was a delight, who'd be much more apt at dealing with Nakai in this case. But maybe he'll show up...


----------



## Aldric (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I'm not sure I like Hiramaru showing up every two chapters

For a long time his appearances were pretty sporadic and basically it feels like since he ranked third in the poll the author is trying to milk his popularity dry

On the other hand I basically only read that stupid manga for Hiramaru's antics so I probably shouldn't complain


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2011)

Well when the mangakas stated that Eiji was total clueless about love, they pretty much buried him.

About Hiramaru seems interesting like if his direction was totally spontaneous, I wouldn't be surprised when Bakuman ends, the main character of their new manga  is very similar to him.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiramaru = ALPHA MAN


----------



## Arinna (Apr 16, 2011)

This chapter was great! I love it.


1. Just when I thought Nakai could not fall any lower....I was wrong, yet again. Nakai deserved to die a lonely and painful death alone. Anyone who argued that Nakai didn't deserved all these basically got a slap in the face with this chapter. Fukuda gave him a chance for him to get back on track and get his life back. But no, Nakai threw that away just for a girl he has just met. 

Fukuda and friends are wayy too nice. I'm glad that they have finally gave up on Nakai though. 

2. Nanamine-Kun <3 Happy to see him drawing haha.

3. Hiramaru is as epic as always  though I have to agree with some of the above posts about Hiramaru being "over-exposed" by the authors. I mean Eiji was meant to be Ashirogi's main rival so technically he should get the most panel time after Saiko and Shuujin not Hiramaru. Even popularity wise, Eiji actually came_ first_ in the popularity poll so I don't see why the authors aren't giving him more panel times -_-


----------



## Austeria (Apr 16, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Nanamine-Kun <3 Happy to see him drawing haha.


Yeah, it's kinda weird seeing him legitimately working on his manga but it's a nice change. I think I'd prefer a douchey Nanamine to evil-mastermind-wannabe Usomine.

And yeah, I'm getting tired of Hiramaru's random appearances. He's epic but I want to see other characters too.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 16, 2011)

Still waiting for Eiji X Iwase Arc...

Hiramaru is win. He has the gut to face the rapist monster who has twice of his size. Hope that Hiramaru will surprise us with the next chapter by showing kung fu. It would be sucks if Hiramaru ended up unable to draw forever because Nakai accidentally/intentionally broke his arm.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 16, 2011)

As far as Eiji's character and panel-time, I think that they mainly had no where else to go with his character. He is already basically on top of the magazine. He is doing two series and has/had anime for them both and until both manga end, he doesn't really have anything else to showcase. Nothing about him has been really developed except that he just loves drawing manga. He is basically in stasis until Ashirogi finally surpasses him completely. Which I don't think they can do with PCP so thats still a ways off.

Hiramaru on the other hand was the exact opposite in terms of work ethic and manga but  still a genius who succeeds with his stories. He just had the extra personality quirks outside of the manga competition stuff that makes him easier to bring into hilarious situations.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Even popularity wise, Eiji actually came_ first_ in the popularity poll so I don't see why the authors aren't giving him more panel times -_-



I agree, and I don't get why he didn't get more time in the Nanamine arc, in this chapter he just appeared to only advice of Nakai existence, any other character could do that.

Still Hiramaru started to become more epic after that poll, in this moment he would be the number one.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess that writing a invincible protagonist(Eiji) is boring, and this is why the writer prefer to focus on dumb yet genius protagonist(Hiramaru) for the story.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiramaru is the best character ever made.
He is so fucking epic in so many levels.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 16, 2011)

God, I'm seriously getting tired of Nakai. And I'm annoyed that his subplot has now clashed with Hiramaru and Aoki's. I hope there's a real resolution to Nakai's storyline. Either he dies, or becomes a better person and mangaka. Something!  Watching him is both depressing and infuriating.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2011)

It's his third Arc, hope this is the last time he get so much plot dedicated to him, just make Akina appear Nakai puts a dumb face and gets off paneled like Koogy, something like..and Nakai finally return to jump to work has an Akina slave..and we never see him again.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 16, 2011)

Hell no!!! That pig better don't go near Iwase or else...   
At this point I don't think he still deserves redemptions. He needs to just GTFO lol. 

==============

Well I sort of agree about the fact that it is hard to develop Eiji's character since he's basically already "at the top". Or maybe the authors have already gotten bored of the the whole "socially-awkward and weird genius" after writing L's character ? 

I don't know, maybe they could have his manga encountering some problems then start to decline in popularity...etc some of his life troubles...or even getting a girl lol.

Either way, I hope Eiji won't just get tossed aside like that


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiramaru is the manliest man ever to walk the face of the earth.


----------



## hehey (Apr 16, 2011)

Fukuda needs to regain his epic position from Hiramaru before its too late.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 16, 2011)

hehey said:


> Fukuda needs to regain his epic position from Hiramaru before its too late.



Fukuda has mostly accomplished all of his goals quietly in the background. He probably won't get the chance to overcome Hiramaru.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 17, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Hell no!!! That pig better don't go near Iwase or else...
> At this point I don't think he still deserves redemptions. He needs to just GTFO lol.



If only Sasuke looked like Nakai


----------



## Arinna (Apr 17, 2011)

Aldric said:


> If only Sasuke looked like Nakai



Someone's personality is what makes them ugly not their looks. 

I once supported Nakai x Aoki just so you know.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 17, 2011)

Man, at this rate Hiramaru's going to need his own spin-off manga.  He's just too awesome!  Not only did he have a heroic entrance, he managed to win Aoki's heart in the same move!  


Nakai's become too much of a jerk to even like him anymore.   The guy was down on his luck and friends offered to help him out, and he dissed them for a chance for a "pretty girl".  (Honestly, you can tell those girls were trouble by how they were drawn.)

Frankly, I could care less if Nakai disappears for good.    But I got the feeling he will end up working for Fukuda.   Heck, he will probably make Nakai go on a diet and force him to exercise while he's at it.


----------



## MRain65 (Apr 17, 2011)

> Fukuda has mostly accomplished all of his goals quietly in the background. He probably won't get the chance to overcome Hiramaru.


There's not really any conflict with Fukuda, these days, anyway, so there's not much story. Fukuda works hard, succeeds, end of story. He seems stable and well-adjusted and hasn't butted heads with the editors for quite some time...which is all very well and good, but doesn't make for compelling reading. If he suffers or struggles, there isn't much evidence of it.

...The same thing with Eiji. Eiji's successful and happy with his life. He crashed and burned in the Love Festa results but he didn't seem that bothered by it. He's interesting as a side character, but there's not really any conflict there to move him front and centre. The last time he had any kind of prominent role was during the Eiji/Iwase +Natural/Crow crossover arc a while back, and that bit focused more on Iwase, anyway. Eiji doesn't have to struggle and strive; there's nothing really driving him beyond his love of manga, and he doesn't seem to have any personal issues or problems. Not much of a story there.

Hiramaru, on the other hand, has a tyrannical editor, and his creativity seems to depend on him being a total neurotic mess. Even though he achieved his dream of dating Aoki and it seems to be going well by any measure, he's still neurotic and paranoid about getting dumped by her. Also, Aoki's just about as socially stunted and crappy at relationships as he is. So Hiramaru's plot is automatically more interesting than Fukuda's or Eiji's. Even though Yoshida exploits his mood swings, Hiramaru's his own worst enemy, since despite his talent and success, he seems to hate life most of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 17, 2011)

"We'll play with you"

Stupid Nakai


----------



## Inugami (Apr 17, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Frankly, I could care less if Nakai disappears for good.    But I got the feeling he will end up working for Fukuda.   Heck, he will probably make Nakai go on a diet and force him to exercise while he's at it.



And I thought after these recent chapters people would finally give up on ''bishounen Nakai'' .

Well seems people don't want Akina involved...what  if he disappear Poochie's style?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wZzoeI1pKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arinna (Apr 17, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> And I thought after these recent chapters people would finally give up on ''bishounen Nakai'' .
> 
> Well seems people don't want Akina involved...what  if he disappear Poochie's style?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wZzoeI1pKE[/YOUTUBE]



Poochie lol I remember that episode


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 17, 2011)

So its 2016 uh... well i guess they did age quite a bit since the begining of the manga... anyway as for nakai that guy is such a looser hope he leaves and we dont see him again... but i think he<ll probably go back to drawing manga


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 17, 2011)

Hiramaru is awesome but...



Azhra said:


> Granted, the author definitely took note of Hiramaru finishing in the top 3 in the character poll, unlike Eiji, but I think it's getting a bit out of hand. Other characters seem to be unnecessarily pushed into the background, like Fukuda, whose reappearance in this chapter was a delight, who'd be much more apt at dealing with Nakai in this case. But maybe he'll show up...



...I agree.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 17, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> And I thought after these recent chapters people would finally give up on ''bishounen Nakai'' .
> 
> Well seems people don't want Akina involved...what  if he disappear Poochie's style?



LOL, would be something if he did go out Poochie style.   Maybe he'll get ran over by a truck and the next chapter you expect a funeral but they go on like nothing happened.

Bishounen Nakai?   That would take quite a miracle.  

I was thinking more like he being thinned down to this previous size.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm actually pleased that they've managed to take character popularity and interest, and adapt their manga so shrewdly. Hiramaru's been used pretty well; I don't think he's been too prominent, actually.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 17, 2011)

2016?.....


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 17, 2011)

Hiramaru hasn't been overused. He shows up at the right place at the right time. Just like in this chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 17, 2011)

The only overused character is Nakai.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

If Nakai had one page every 100 chapters he would still be over used.

0 nakai is the perfect amount of nakai.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 18, 2011)

Hiramaru 

Bakuman is now a battle manga.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 18, 2011)

Vino said:


> 2016?.....



oh I noticed that it was 2016 too.  so I was like " looks like 2012 wasn't the end of the world hahaha"


But yea, Ashirogi started in 2009 right ? they were like 15-16 back then if I remember correctly. So its been like 6-7 years already. That makes Saiko and Shuujin around 21-22 and Eiji around 22-23.....


How old was Hiramaru when he first appeared again ?


----------



## perman07 (Apr 18, 2011)

I personally don't like what they've done to Nakai. Before he was a slightly pathetic, fat man who you could understand. Now he's just a plot device - the guy you're supposed to dislike/hate. Not very subtle writing.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 18, 2011)

Arinna said:


> How old was Hiramaru when he first appeared again ?



He was 26.


----------



## MRain65 (Apr 20, 2011)

Spoilers for 129 from ohana at 2ch (I'm not translating it verbatim or anything, this is just the highlights):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aoki calls Fukuda and Fukuda shows up with Mashiro and Shuujin in tow. The fight goes on. Nakai blames Aoki for his wasted youth (well, the term is "seishun," so kind of like "springtime of youth"), which...WTF? You were 35 when you met her!

...Uh, anyway...Aoki is all "If you have a problem with me, hit me," which is kind of badass of her. Nakai, of course, can't bring himself to hit her. He gets all self-pitying about how pathetic he is and his life is wasted, how he didn't have anything except for manga, blah blah blah.

Hiramaru is deeply moved by Nakai's words, although God knows why. Hiramaru offers Nakai a gig as his assistant (not Fukuda's assistant, in case that's not clear), and the two sort out their differences.

...Oh, and I'm not sure, but I THINK that Hiramaru gets his ass kicked by Nakai. Sorry, Hiramaru fans.




So, as I see it...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Upside? End of that storyline. Downside? Now we're stuck with Nakai. If he's Hiramaru's assistant, even if it's only temporary, we'll be seeing a lot of him, as Hiramaru is a pretty popular character.




One other comment...

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Aoki/Fukuda fans are going a little crazy on 2ch. There's nothing in the chapter summary to support it, from what I can tell, apart from the fact that Aoki calls Fukuda for help.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, I actually more or less predicted Hiramaru being super weak

Doesn't really fit with his character to be some sort of martial art expert


----------



## Blinky (Apr 20, 2011)

Well yeah. He's all spindly and he was an office worker. That doesn't scream good fighter.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 20, 2011)

Rain down more hate  but this arc is finally over? Let's move on to actual manga creating already please obha/ta ty


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

i thought naki would at least change for the good after he left but he came back more pathetic


----------



## Inugami (Apr 20, 2011)

I actually fear that, Nakai already owned Fukuda who took MMA classes, at least the fatass is the most strongest of the mangakas in a fight, not a big merit taking into account the competition but is something.

Also this is the worst ending because Hiramaru is starting to appear more regularly, so now it wouldn't be weird for Nakai to get an fourth arc.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 21, 2011)

Hiramaru lost!?

NOOOOOOOOOO 

Probably a fanservice for Nakai's fans


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2011)

I finnaly caught up to the last 4 chapters. I liked the development with Nanamine and Nakai is as pathetic as ever.


Edward Newgate said:


> Probably a fanservice for Nakai's fans



Since when did Nakai have fans


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 21, 2011)

I love how Kosugi (thats Nanamine's editor's name right?) just beat the fuck out of him. Didn't see it coming from such a scrawny womanly dude.

Loved the "I'll sue you for assault, then get you fired" and he's like "Go ahead bitch!" *PAWNCH*


----------



## Inugami (Apr 21, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I love how Kosugi (thats Nanamine's editor's name right?) just beat the fuck out of him. Didn't see it coming from such a scrawny womanly dude.
> 
> Loved the "I'll sue you for assault, then get you fired" and he's like "Go ahead bitch!" *PAWNCH*



Yes it wasn't bad, wonder if he could beat the Undertaker's Nakai's streak 2-0.

Still I would love to see a new mangaka with muscles that draw manly manga, someone needs to own Nakai in a fight and give him a manly speech for being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fatass.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a bit disappointed after reading all the spoilers....Looks like Nakai will still be hanging around ...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 23, 2011)

My reaction to this chapter was a mix of  and


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2011)

God, Hiramaru character destroyed in one chapter...now hes Nakai's bitch.

I was okay with him losing a fight, but the last page was awful...I don't want to see Hiramaru again if things are going to be like him bullied for money.


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2011)

no what did the author do to himaru sensei


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> no what did the author do to himaru sensei




Make him suck , perhaps it was weird for them to have this character that make the main characters looks like shit, I still think Hiramaru's popularity was unintentional.


So what better way to destroy his fanbase?... tag him with the worst character in the series that now bullies him.


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2011)

hiramura will rise above the challenge and be more powerful than those author themselves  like otter 11 he shall beat them up


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> hiramura will rise above the challenge and be more powerful than those author themselves  like otter 11 he shall beat them up



Well yes if Nakai can't stop him, authors should just better give up on Bakuman and start drawing Hiramaru's manga


----------



## Gallant (Apr 23, 2011)

At first I was like 



But then I was all like



This chapter was just so hilarious but facepalm inducing at the same time. It seems Aoki still has a thing for Hiramaru but its clear Nakai is still going to be a worthless leech for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

I 'd at Hiramaru's logic. 

But god damn it hopefully Fukuda kicks Nakai's ass in gear or something so I can at least sort of tolerate that worthless waste of panel time.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 23, 2011)

What did I just read 

But Goddamn, Nakai was more disgusting than ever in the first pages.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmmm I'm not that disappointed about Hiramaru losing the fight because we all know that unlike Fukuda, he isn't the fighter type. I'm just a bit annoyed about his decision to take in Nakai. Hiramaru clearly hasn't seen all the disgusting crap that Nakai has done and thus "felt sorry" for him 


Aoki was being a bit.... in this chapter. It was very rude of her to spell out the fact that Hiramaru is "weak". I know it's suppose to be comical and all but....I mean the guy risked his life to protect her and that's what he gets ? Sometimes I think Aoiki doesn't deserve Hiramaru.


Meh, I wished it was Fukuda who came to stop Nakai instead, maybe we would have get to see Nakai getting beat up.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 23, 2011)

What is the chapter I don't even....

It seems the next arc is about their school reunion or something like that....If anything, Saiko need more focus from the writer. His stories/arc so far was quite mediocre.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 23, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> What is the chapter I don't even....
> 
> It seems the next arc is about their school reunion or something like that....If anything, Saiko need more focus from the writer. His stories/arc so far was quite mediocre.



I agree that Saiko needs more focus, I don't even like him very much but he IS the main character. I want to see some "career developments" from him. No more Azuki though....their unrealistic romance bored me to death


----------



## Kirito (Apr 23, 2011)

this girl called NAOI ICHIKO (i'm thinking her real name is naoki ichiko) is gonna be part of the plot.

and i believe in Hiramaru-sensei.  even when the going gets tough

HIRAMARU-SENSEI

edit: i can't believe aoki. i can't believe i was warming up to her


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> What is the chapter I don't even....
> 
> It seems the next arc is about their school reunion or something like that....If anything, Saiko need more focus from the writer. His stories/arc so far was quite mediocre.



Is quite funny if it's true Saiko gets his own arc , best way to make us feel interested on the blandest character? bury Hiramaru's garnes this chapter.

Also it looks like some people didn't like  Aoki this chapter?,dunno for me was okay just if she would let Hiramaru finish the job, woman's shouldn't interfere in manly moments... also is me or Nakai with his disgusting face looked more like he wanted to rape her? if wasn't for the translation I would thought he wanted to fuck her.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 23, 2011)

I bet Saiko will cheat on Azuki with that girl he mentioned in the chapter


----------



## Punpun (Apr 23, 2011)

Last page.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I bet Saiko will cheat on Azuki with that girl he mentioned in the chapter


In the same pannel he called "yama-chan" a "he", but that just might be a translation error.


----------



## Tion (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone else find the Mashiro/Miho relationship extremely fucking weird?


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah, my god... 

Hiramaru`s editor for the rescue... He will shape up those two idiots.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 23, 2011)

What the fuck am I reading. 

Anyone, who felt that Hiramaru's increased panel time recently was just, may take a seat. 
What was this chapter but slapstick Benny Hill comedy, which was all too exaggerated to be funny, and cringe-worthy melodrama? So many people at the scene, yet Nakai is the only one with actual character development - a character that the majority of the readers can't help but loathe, mainly due to his portrayal in the last month. Development of Hiramaru and Aoki's relationship would have been the obvious pick here, as he clearly emphasized his feelings for and devotion to her, yet none of the panels indicated, that any of that had the slightest affect on her.

Story-wise, I still find it ludicrous that Hiramaru is the one to fight this "battle", due to the fact, as it is made clear by Nakai, they barely know each other. As such, along with Nakai's most recent behavior towards Aoki, the sudden, overly romantic, unification of the two was hard to swallow, to say the least.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 23, 2011)

Hiramaru and Nakai do actually have all the chances to reach the top in Jump now.
The best Assistant with the best Mangaka.

Sorry but am I the only one who see that this team might kick some ass very soon?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 23, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> The best Assistant with the best Mangaka.



Don't forget the best editor


----------



## MRain65 (Apr 23, 2011)

This chapter was actually really funny. I loved how everyone, including Aoki, was kind of mortified by Hiramaru and Nakai's sudden rapport. Still, Nakai could provide a real boost to Hiramaru's work, and Hiramaru won't have any problem with coming up with negative feelings to fuel his creativity now that he's stuck with Nakai, heh.

...Kind of wanted to see Fukuda kick Nakai's ass, although Nakai bested Fukuda the last time they fought, and he's a lot bigger than the last time they got into it.

Somebody predicted somewhere, maybe not on these boards, last chapter that Aoki would call Fukuda for reinforcements. Gold star to that poster.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 23, 2011)

True, Hiramaru popularity will never be this high.. at least in the manga. :33

Editor could use Nakai as a joker too "Work harder or Nakai will live in your house. "


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't get why people disliked this. Hiramaru is always going to get beaten down and be weak in the end that is his character. I actually saw Nakai teaming up with Hiramaru coming. Rather than let Nakai be out on his own it makes sense for Hiramaru to take him in so he can keep an eye on him. Plus this is a shounen so for all we know Nakai may fall in love with one of Aoki's assistants or some crazy crap like that. I do agree that Aoki is kind of a bitch though. A dude tries to protect you and you don't let him do it is kind of stupid. 

Also ten bucks that the former classmates of Takagi and Mashiro end up being mangaka or something like that.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 23, 2011)

What the fuck. Nakai is a fucking leech. He gets a job offer, then he freeloads the guy's house and then he demands stuff. I'd stab him on the spot.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2011)

MRain65 said:


> ...Kind of wanted to see Fukuda kick Nakai's ass, although Nakai bested Fukuda the last time they fought, and he's a lot bigger than the last time they got into it.



Well he didn't say that he would win, but that he wouldn't be has easy to defeat like Hiramaru, he foresee he couldn't contain the beast know has Nakai!

Hehehe seriously all the mangakas on Bakuman are a bunch of skinny look alike emo dudes, wonder when someone that look intimidating would appear.. I just want to see Nakai getting owned by other mangaka.


----------



## hehey (Apr 23, 2011)

the only thing i was thinking about through this entire chapter was how embarrassed Aoki must be... even i felt embarrassed for her.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 23, 2011)

This works out even better for Hiramaru, showing compansion to the loser and thus showing of what nice guy he is.

But maybe Yuri-tan was calling Hiramaru weak, not perse because of his physical powers but he would resort as justifying why he should take the hits because he is her 'tea-friend', stop prancing around with the relationship and just keep it to something between her and yourself.

Atleast that was my vision on it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2011)

The thought of Hiramru and Nakai working together seems does appear to work on some levels. I don't like it personally.


----------



## MRain65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Fukuda looked really excited at the prospect of beating up Nakai. What happened to Nakai being part of Team Fukuda, huh?

Aoki volunteering herself to get beat up was badass; even Fukuda was impressed. I liked how she kept a reasonably cool head through all the craziness. 


> the only thing i was thinking about through this entire chapter was how embarrassed Aoki must be... even i felt embarrassed for her.


Yeah, Aoki seems like the type of person who would hate "scenes," and two grown men having a very noisy, very public brawl over her right outside her apartment is pretty much the most mortifying scene you can imagine. 


> I do agree that Aoki is kind of a bitch though. A dude tries to protect you and you don't let him do it is kind of stupid.


So she should have just watched Nakai take out his anger against Aoki by beating Hiramaru to a pulp? Dude took a _pounding_; Nakai could have put him in the hospital, since I doubt he would have any qualms over beating up Hiramaru as a substitute for beating up Aoki. I think between emasculating Hiramaru by stepping in and letting Nakai put Hiramaru in a coma, she made the right decision.

Aoki actually did the right thing in that situation, since by asking Nakai to hit her she's forcing the issue rather than just letting him beat up Hiramaru. Once Nakai realized he couldn't go through with hitting Aoki, he immediately calmed down. Things could have been a lot worse for Hiramaru if Aoki hadn't stepped in.

I was laughing really hard when Hiramaru was all "I AM EXACTLY THE SAME AS NAKAI" and Nakai's all, "Um, not really..." and later he's all "I COULD WIND UP JUST LIKE YOU AND THEREFORE I MUST HELP YOU" and everyone is all "...That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever."

Nakai was...not impressive this chapter. That's some weaksauce redemption: refusing to hit someone he had absolutely no right to mad at at the first place? Even Shuujin was all "If he actually hits her, then he's not even a man, let alone a mangaka." I did enjoy when Nakai's like "I LIVED ONLY FOR MANGA AND I WORKED SO HARD" and Fukuda's all "That's really not how I remember it." Hee.


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 23, 2011)

MRain65 said:


> So she should have just watched Nakai take out his anger against Aoki by beating Hiramaru to a pulp? Dude took a _pounding_; Nakai could have put him in the hospital, since I doubt he would have any qualms over beating up Hiramaru as a substitute for beating up Aoki. I think between emasculating Hiramaru by stepping in and letting Nakai put Hiramaru in a coma, she made the right decision.
> 
> Aoki actually did the right thing in that situation, since by asking Nakai to hit her she's forcing the issue rather than just letting him beat up Hiramaru. Once Nakai realized he couldn't go through with hitting Aoki, he immediately calmed down. Things could have been a lot worse for Hiramaru if Aoki hadn't stepped in.



Except drunk ass Nakai might have actually hit her.Plus the fatty doesn't even know how to fight he was tiring himself out where he would've died from a heart attack before hiramaru got knocked out. It doesn't matter if Hiramaru got beat up he kept getting back up that is what a real man should do. Then he goes through all that and gets beat up for her and she doesn't even show very much compassion. I mean if Hiramaru goes to those lengths she should've atleast told him he was more than just a tea friend to her. 

She writes all these fairytale romance stories and when a real hero is in front of her she can't even express her feelings. Really Aoki is at fault for not being decisive from the beginning.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2011)

Eh, wow.   Words cannot describe this chapter.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 23, 2011)

Boring? Dull? 

The story is too much dragged on with cyclical arcs that are all the same.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2011)

Hiramaru has Zoro-class durability.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 23, 2011)

Good chapter. Still hate Nakai though, and the last page would have been so much better if the last panel was Hiramaru kicking Nakai out of his place saying "AS IF!" or something.

I mean Nakai becoming his assistant is fine but the demands crossed the line.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 23, 2011)

I hate Nakai. That is all. At the end of the chapter he's still a freakin pig. Ugh. Lesson NOT learned at all.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 23, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> Except drunk ass Nakai might have actually hit her.Plus the fatty doesn't even know how to fight he was tiring himself out where he would've died from a heart attack before hiramaru got knocked out. It doesn't matter if Hiramaru got beat up he kept getting back up that is what a real man should do. Then he goes through all that and gets beat up for her and she doesn't even show very much compassion. I mean if Hiramaru goes to those lengths she should've atleast told him he was more than just a tea friend to her.
> 
> She writes all these fairytale romance stories and when a real hero is in front of her she can't even express her feelings. Really Aoki is at fault for not being decisive from the beginning.



Yea, to be honest I didn't agree with people who say stuff like "Aoki was a bitch because she interfered in the 'manly business' between Hiramaru and Nakai" That's sexist if you ask me . It was courageous of her to stand up to Nakai in the end. 

The reason why I would call her a bitch at all is because of her words towards Hiramaru. Calling him weak and all--> rude. And as you have said, she could have atleast reassured Hiramaru that he wasn't just a "tea friend" but her boyfriend. Would have atleast boost his morale up or something. I mean what's the point of saying "I believe in Hiramaru" AFTER he has already left?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 24, 2011)

Austeria said:


> I hate Nakai. That is all. At the end of the chapter he's still a freakin pig. Ugh. Lesson NOT learned at all.



Hahaha you put it in the best words possible, hes still the same ahole, or even worse! now using physical bullying to get what he wants.

I wouldn't be surprised if he try to do an assistants harem again.



Arinna said:


> The reason why I would call her a bitch at all is because of her words towards Hiramaru. Calling him weak and all--> rude.



Well Hiramaru is weak...at fighting , that's the main reason she interfered... at the beginning she looked okay watching for afar.

Still it would be more epic if she didn't interfered imo Hiramaru was starting to get epic every time he standed up an said something to Nakai, but well in the end it wasn't that bad Aoki did okay I don't get the hate on her.


----------



## Masai (Apr 24, 2011)

Funny how this manga goes completely downhill whenever Nakai is involved.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 24, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Hahaha you put it in the best words possible, hes still the same ahole, or even worse! now using physical bullying to get what he wants.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he try to do an assistants harem again.



Those other times they didn't have Yoshida around to keep Nakai in line


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 24, 2011)

You know, I think you might be onto something.

Yoshida using the same manipulation he does with Hiramaru in lining up a woman for Nakai and getting him to lose weight and work hard at the same time.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 24, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Those other times they didn't have Yoshida around to keep Nakai in line



These are the present times, Nakai didn't change he got worse... now lets wait if Yoshida gonna do something or let Nakai go wild in order to maintain Hiramaru in a negative state  .

There's also the possibility Nakai fuck things trying to do a second harem and they give him to Akina, the woman that I think would be able to manipulate him easily.

BTW talking about Naikai, I found something that burned my eyes...so only for the brave that didn't eat something recently... click spoilers.


----------



## Lindsay (Apr 24, 2011)

I found this chapter... hard to read at first. Nakai's character is one I do not like to read about. Personally I'd like to see his character redeemed, as he is part of the Fudoka (I hope that is the correct spelling) group, and however odd the ending to this chapter is, it is better than him being instantly redeemed in a single chapter. He still has to prove himself and still has some of his old characteristics.

Hopefully the focus will turn back to the main duo for a bit.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 25, 2011)

I kinda wish Hira would've came out looking like a badass by fucking up Nakai but I guess this also works.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 25, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> BTW talking about Naikai, I found something that burned my eyes...so only for the brave that didn't eat something recently... click spoilers.







... Please leave Nanamine-kun alone.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 25, 2011)

Arinna said:


> ... Please leave Nanamine-kun alone.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 25, 2011)

Oxvial said:


>



*traumatized*


----------



## akoftroy (Apr 30, 2011)

Spoilies...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Saiko goes to the class reunion but Shujin has to miss it because Kaya is sick. Saiko is treated like a super celebrity but when they ask him about all the awesome stuff he's been doing with his manga-millions he's just like "I spend all day drawing..." They try to invite him on a skiing trip but he's "too busy." He runs into Shujin as he's going home and they reflect on how they've given up their youth for manga but while it's a little sad, they don't regret it.

When they get home, the TV is abuzz with a breaking news story about someone having broken into a bank vault and merely left a message saying "I was here." The incident has already been connected to a popular Jump manga. Ends with Saiko and Shujin doing "Sheeeeeet...  " faces.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2011)

So what ? Forced Drama and even more forced drama. Could it be even lamer ?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 30, 2011)

The reunion looks like was predictable...

but the last part, I'm actually surprised.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

end of spoilers looks interesting


----------



## Blinky (Apr 30, 2011)

It was Hiramaru in the library with a lead pipe.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 30, 2011)

I bet the burglar and a genius elementary school or something.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well....if they didnt steal anything, then no biggie.

Question is if some impressionable soul did it or someone deliberately did it to fuck up the manga duo.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 30, 2011)

So now they have to worry about their childrens' manga teaching *adults* to do bad things?


----------



## Arinna (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the last bit in the spoilers was inspired by real life event. 

Don't you guys remember that few years ago, someone in Belgium was murdered and next their body was a note that says "Watashi wa Kira desu." ? (Police concluded that the murderer was a Death Note fanatic) 

I bet Ashirogi's reactions was also Ohba's and Obata's reactions when they found out about the crime that was inspired by their manga.


----------



## Inugami (May 1, 2011)

Arinna said:


> I think the last bit in the spoilers was inspired by real life event.
> 
> Don't you guys remember that few years ago, someone in Belgium was murdered and next their body was a note that says "Watashi wa Kira desu." ? (Police concluded that the murderer was a Death Note fanatic)
> 
> I bet Ashirogi's reactions was also Ohba's and Obata's reactions when they found out about the crime that was inspired by their manga.



Yes I remember that,and if they put their reactions of that event via this Arc ...that would be very interesting.

And that makes me think if Nakai is based in a real life loser.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 1, 2011)

So, this will lead to another cancellation for Ashirogi Muto? Oh man, Saiko will dies as virgin to the end.


----------



## Inugami (May 1, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> So, this will lead to another cancellation for Ashirogi Muto? Oh man, Saiko will dies as virgin to the end.



Well it can work at their advantage, pcp wasn't going to get an anime .


----------



## Rokudaime (May 1, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Well it can work at their advantage, pcp wasn't going to get an anime .



It would be hilarious if the police suspecting the Ashirogi Muto and have them lock up in the end.

Bakuman: Prison Break Arc


----------



## Inugami (May 1, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> It would be hilarious if the police suspecting the Ashirogi Muto and have them lock up in the end.
> 
> Bakuman: Prison Break Arc



LOL at least Saiko would lose his virginity...but not in the way he wants.


----------



## Arinna (May 1, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> And that makes me think if Nakai is based in a real life loser.



Lmao maybe Nakai is based on a real life loser that the authors know  and probably hated him too haha




Rokudaime said:


> It would be hilarious if the police suspecting the Ashirogi Muto and have them lock up in the end.
> 
> Bakuman: Prison Break Arc



Imagine if that actually happens....


----------



## Zorokiller (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell is taking so long with the chapter?


----------



## Arinna (May 4, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is taking so long with the chapter?



I know we aren't in the position to complain since we're reading it for free but...


----------



## Zorokiller (May 4, 2011)

That's a whole different issue, I mean...
I would gladly pay if they just released shounen jump weekly here in english or dutch in netherland, but instead other countries receive the volumes terrible late, so even even then I wouldn't bother because it would be stuff from months/years ago.

Same goes for releases of movies, series, games from overseas, I want stuff when it's released, I can obtain it.

Hopefully someday the technology makes it so that we can purchase a translation or so in a few day times that would also stimulate sales I think...


But enough about that rant 
I want to see pregnant Kaya!


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2011)

wait did i miss something

didn't they just finish the nakai arc, how's kaya already pregger?


----------



## Zorokiller (May 4, 2011)

Shuujin been hitting that without birth-control off-panel ofcourse


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

I'm finally caught up! 

Good stuff, this manga is. It has its rough arcs I think (the time when Tanto was serialized was just as painful to read as it was for Ashigori Muto to draw ) but overall I really like this series. Its very refreshing. 

I am strangely satisfied with Nakai's position now. He and Hiramaru are going to reach comedic nirvana together.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 5, 2011)

It had been long time we didn't see Azuki. Is she cheating behind Saiko?


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 5, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> It had been long time we didn't see Azuki. Is she cheating behind Saiko?


Well, it's Japan 

She is in her early 20s, she doesn't have much time before she become undesired by men


----------



## Blinky (May 5, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well, it's Japan



So the Japanese are known for being adulterers ? Cheating on a partner is not weird enough for Japan.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 5, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well, it's Japan
> 
> She is in her early 20s, she doesn't have much time before she become undesired by men



Well, it is not like I against it. It would be awesome to see Saiko breakdown when Azuki sent him a message, "LOL Saiko, I married to some fatty"


----------



## Blinky (May 5, 2011)

Oh wait you're talking about Azuki. I thought it was the other chick for some reason.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 5, 2011)

Blinky said:


> So the Japanese are known for being adulterers ? Cheating on a partner is not weird enough for Japan.


No. I'm pretty sure that in the past after age 25 or something like that a woman's chances to get married are slim.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 6, 2011)

has chapter 130 been released?


----------



## Zorokiller (May 6, 2011)

No. **


----------



## Ender (May 6, 2011)

holy crap i love this turn


----------



## Furious George (May 6, 2011)

Very interesting twist.... it was foreshadowed but I still somehow didn't see it coming.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 6, 2011)

I guess this chapter tells us that being mangaka is not as good as everyone thought. There are so many things that they can't do in their life as they are busy drawing.


----------



## Furious George (May 6, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I guess this chapter tells us that being mangaka is not as good as everyone thought. There are so many things that they can't do in their life *as they are busy drawing.*



Unless of course you're Togashi... then you can pretty much take long breaks eating pizza and alternating masturbation sessions between your own success and the countless yaoi fan art that your subjects feed you. 

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Blinky (May 6, 2011)

I think in every interview with a mangaka they tend to mention how little free time they have. 20 pages a week is a lot if you really think about it.


----------



## Undertaker (May 6, 2011)

And now journalists will eat them alive.


----------



## Furious George (May 6, 2011)

In the end the publicity they get may turn to their benefit, but I'm not sure... one thing I can guarantee is that we'll be hearing Fukuda baw about it for at least half a chapter.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 6, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> In the end the publicity they get may turn to their benefit, but I'm not sure... one thing I can guarantee is that we'll be hearing Fukuda baw about it for at least half a chapter.



well, they might get cancelled as well. Sure don't look like a good thing to me.


----------



## Blinky (May 6, 2011)

They won't get cancelled for it imo


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 6, 2011)

The police will think that Ashirogi Muto are the culprites, and while on the run they will try and catch the real criminal, who will keep imitating the crimes in PCP one by one; yes, that includes the ones where the characters steal erasers and such in the elementary schools.

Only Ashirogi Muto can stop him now! Will they manage to clear their names!?


----------



## Zabuza (May 6, 2011)

Man I really love this manga. We just finished one Arc and we jump to another straight away.

Bakuman is the best Shonen Manga of the moment.
Ohba and Obata are simply the best.

Bakuman deserves the Manga of the month reward too.


----------



## Furious George (May 6, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Man I really love this manga. We just finished one Arc and we jump to another straight away.
> 
> Bakuman is the best Shonen Manga of the moment.
> Ohba and Obata are simply the best.
> ...



I certainly can't say its the best shonen manga at the moment but I do agree that Ohba and Obata are really delivering here. They have a style that's entirely their own and they deserve all the props they get.


----------



## Zabuza (May 6, 2011)

The guys are bloody awesome with always new ideas and I do love their style.
Bakuman is the only manga in Jump that really makes me jump out of my chair everytime I see a new chapter that has just been released.


----------



## Rasendori (May 6, 2011)

I think this is going to segway into cancellation and then a new series.

How do the Bakuman Mangaka compare to real Mangaka btw? Like in that world is Eiji better than Oda or are they in different jump magazines.


----------



## BVB (May 6, 2011)

Crow is steadily 3rd..

so I think OP/Naruto are the top spots and bleach is in the middle somewhere.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 6, 2011)

Speaking of Oda, O&O should draw him, Kishi and Kubo once


----------



## Furious George (May 6, 2011)

Möhrensalat said:


> Crow is steadily 3rd..
> 
> so I think OP/Naruto are the top spots and bleach is in the middle somewhere.



That and the characters have a habit of mentioning One Piece with a certain level of reverence. Smart group, they are.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2011)

Some major controversy is brewing now that someone has emulated an act originally shown in PCP. I wonder how Jump will deal with this crisis.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 6, 2011)

Dunno about everyone else, but I really do think Kaya is pregnant.  Shujin's attentiveness and her having that healthy ammount of rices.   Classic signs, yo.  

And I got a feeling that those who broke into the bank might be those two classmates.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (May 6, 2011)

I only thought of that as a joke up until now, but when you put it that way... 

If Mashiro fails, the kid can become the new main character after a time skip and become a mangaka following the footsteps of Mashiro and his uncle, a 3 generation cycle of gambled youth and dreams... ~

___
Anyway they better not get cancelled again, it'd be the THIRD time


----------



## Lindsay (May 7, 2011)

Interesting development. Perhaps Ashirogi will plot the manga out in a way that the criminal will get caught?  Though I expect the next chapter to have them facing cancellation and a media firestorm. This will end  any chance they had for a Anime though.

Kaya being pregnant? That would change things. Majorly. 

Inb4 NTR doujins of Kaya getting pregnant. Probably too late though


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2011)

good chapter wonder if they will get their manga canceled.


----------



## Shade (May 7, 2011)

Really interesting turn of the plot. I'm guessing this is how Ohba/Obata must've felt when they saw people getting charged all around the world for having Death Notes. I'm hoping the overview feel of this chapter means we're getting closer to a finale or a more meaningful arc for the duo.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 7, 2011)

It doesn't feel like the manga is going to end soon.  But if they are telling a parallel into what happened in the real, then they could be ending PCP and then their next one will be the big one (sort of like the opposite of how successful Death Note was and they moved on the Bakuman).


----------



## MRain65 (May 7, 2011)

It was a little depressing when Shuujin "cheered" Mashiro up by quoting lines by Joe from Ashita no Joe (a shounen manga about a boxer). Dude, Joe died in the ring. This is not a healthy role model.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (May 7, 2011)

Sakura TV


----------



## Arinna (May 7, 2011)

Ahh Bakuman is getting better and better  Seems like the Ohba have changed his art styles gradually too. At first it had a very Death Note -feel but lately, the background details and character's faces seemed to be more simplified and less realistic. I like the change though  

----------------
I've always know that Mangakas, as some may put it, don't have a life. Still, this chapter really put that into perspectives. I think as long as you are happy about what you're doing, you shouldn't have any regrets. 

---------------
Hmm about the crimes, atleast in Bakuman, the person only broke into the bank and didn't steal anything.....whereas in real life, someone actually died over Death Note .....

---------------



Edward Newgate said:


> Speaking of Oda, O&O should draw him, Kishi and Kubo once



I know righttt!!
I would love to see Kishi makes an appearance in there ahaha


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2011)

If this leads to PCP being canceled then that is just dumb.

I hope that's not where it's heading.


----------



## Hariti (May 7, 2011)

This arc looks promising.Hopefully,it'll turn out better than the last one.



Arinna said:


> I know righttt!!
> I would love to see Kishi makes an appearance in there ahaha


 This is what I want to see the most.


----------



## Corwin (May 7, 2011)

It's weird that someone smart and resourceful enough to break into a bank would do it just to imitate a kids manga. Maybe it's just a coincidence though. Anyway, if I was in their place I'd be very happy with the free publicity. Surely no one would blame them for it?


----------



## Cipher (May 7, 2011)

J.J. FeKl said:


> Sakura TV



Good catch.  Didn't notice that at first.


----------



## Undertaker (May 8, 2011)

Arinna said:


> I think as long as you are happy about what you're doing, you shouldn't have any regrets.



Life is tricky. One day you don`t have any regrets and the next day they come right in your face. You can be happy about what you`re doing but then unexpected consequences come and all you can say is "FFFFFFFFFFFFFF!"


----------



## blackbird (May 8, 2011)

Stupid, preachy chapter. Couldn't help questioning whether or not I'm wasting my own youth.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 8, 2011)

chaosas said:


> It's weird that someone smart and resourceful enough to break into a bank would do it just to imitate a kids manga. Maybe it's just a coincidence though. Anyway, if I was in their place I'd be very happy with the free publicity. Surely no one would blame them for it?



The only way I could see them being blamed for it is if it was kids that broke into the bank. Since that's very unlikely, I feel like they'll be alright, and PCP will even have some free publicity.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 8, 2011)

Indeed.   There is a saying, any free publicity is a good thing.

It's possible that PCP might get enough attention that people wonder why there isn't an Anime.


----------



## Zabuza (May 13, 2011)

I want my Bakuman chapter


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 13, 2011)

Looking at the Chinese scans


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end it looks like Eiji is finally going to use his right to cancel a series.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2011)

in b4 its PCP


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (May 13, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Looking at the Chinese scans
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like he has writer's block or something. My chinese isn't that good anymore, but I think he's only remembering that scene because he mentioned that he was hoping to get first place, and he's frustrated that hasn't happened. I don't think he's going to cancel anything yet.


----------



## Arinna (May 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> in b4 its PCP



I really doubt Eiji would wanna cancel anything made by Ashirogi consider hw much he seems to likes them


----------



## rice (May 14, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like he has writer's block or something. My chinese isn't that good anymore, but I think he's only remembering that scene because he mentioned that he was hoping to get first place, and he's frustrated that hasn't happened. I don't think he's going to cancel anything yet.



[sp]i think he was reading PCP when he asked how many votes are between first and second. and i think that the editor remembered the scene to remind the readers of eiji's powers, which he will be using soon i believe  [/sp]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2011)

No surprise this incident would affect the writer more than anyone else. And for some reason, it seems more and more likely that Kaya might be pregnant given her current state and some of the cryptic dialogue we're being fed. 

As for Eiji, I wonder why he wants First place now of all times?


----------



## rice (May 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see how Tagaki's gonna continue PCP.


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2011)

They got lucky this didn't happened in the Nanamine confrontation.


----------



## Furious George (May 14, 2011)

Watching Tagaki randomly freak out wasn't too fun for me. Hopefully someone punches him in the vagina soon. I don't really want this to become an arc-long thing.


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2011)

Impregnate your wife Tagaki. You know she wants it.


----------



## Xnr (May 14, 2011)

I think Eiji will want first place so he can end PCP. Why you ask? Because even if Takagi gets his mojo back and starts dishing out quality PCP chapters they have proven that this is not enough to claim first and beat Eiji. Getting an anime is a big thing for a manga as it boosts sales as well and PCP does not seem to be getting one - the chief editor has already turned down one offer and with the recent accident I don't think it will be getting easier anytime soon. 

Eiji might act prematurely and end PCP as he thinks Takagi is too affected by this recent event. Or he mights do it just to allow the boys to start a new manga that can really push for 1st and be Crow's rival. Or I might be over-thinking things .


----------



## Tyrannos (May 14, 2011)

I really think Kaya is pregnant.   The talk, getting sick again (morning sickness?), and how she is being drawn in a way her front is being hidden as if hiding any signs of a baby bump.   Also swear she looks more mature on Page 18.

Anyhow, wonder what Eiji is going to do?


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I really think Kaya is pregnant.   The talk, getting sick again (morning sickness?), and how she is being drawn in a way her front is being hidden as if hiding any signs of a baby bump.   Also swear she looks more mature on Page 18.
> 
> Anyhow, wonder what Eiji is going to do?



Well if a crap like Tanto wasn't canceled, I guess PCP as potential to be at least a year even with Shuujin half assed writing skills...Eiji mangaka's guts must be telling him is better to took it out of is misery.


----------



## ryz (May 15, 2011)

Um, I didn't get the hint about Sakura TV, could someone explain?


----------



## Zabuza (May 15, 2011)

Eiji is going to ask for PCP to be removed if they keep writting this kind of crap and help their friends that way.

You want to bet?


----------



## blackbird (May 15, 2011)

^ Nah, that was a more or less the obvious conclusion, though I think Eiji is more concerned with it never becoming an anime for Mashiro's sake. He can see that they won't give it up on their own. Plus it's Valentine's Day. 

This week's chapter summed up: 
The man has star quality.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (May 15, 2011)

ryz said:


> Um, I didn't get the hint about Sakura TV, could someone explain?



Sakura TV was that trash news station that light used to broadcast Kira messages in Death Note, and in this chapter they're the ones bad-mouthing PCP


----------



## Lindsay (May 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Impregnate your wife Tagaki. You know she wants it.



He has probably already done that 


I hope Takagi doesn't keep holding himself back; he should just write awesome stories for PCP. Hell with the haters. For some reason I feel Eiji isn't going to cancel PCP but rather PCP will continue for a wile and not get an Anime.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 15, 2011)

All parents should be like Kaya. Raise your kids to know the difference between right and wrong, what to do and what not to do. Because its the parents responsibility not the authors.

Great chapter, the panels were great too.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 15, 2011)

I think people are getting the wrong message with the flashback of the cancellation.   Remember the original deal was Eiji having to be #1, but he's always been #2.   So like said during the spoilers, Eiji has writers block in having to make Crow better to gain the #1 spot.   

But now if Oda retired One Piece, then Eiji would've gotten #1.   What year is it now?  2016?


----------



## Corwin (May 15, 2011)

Slightly offtopic, but remember that anime offer for PCP sitting on Editor-in-chief's desk? Well I was just wondering, does the boss of Jump really get to choose which manga gets an anime, without the authors having any say in it at all?


----------



## Rache (May 15, 2011)

i think its more up to the animators.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 15, 2011)

chaosas said:


> Slightly offtopic, but remember that anime offer for PCP sitting on Editor-in-chief's desk? Well I was just wondering, does the boss of Jump really get to choose which manga gets an anime, without the authors having any say in it at all?



I would think so, because the Editor-in-Chief is responsible for the well being of the company and mangakas are employees of the company.  So its seems resonable what we see in the manga happens in the real world as well.

An Animation company likes a particular story, goes to the parent company of that story.  Then they make an offer to the parent company, they come to an agreement, then an anime is born.


----------



## Gallant (May 15, 2011)

About time Eiji stepped his game up and finally works to grab the #1 spot. Should be interesting to see what he does to improve or if he tries to create a new series entirely that can take first place.

Totally wouldn't be surprised if Kaya's pregnant. If she is, that will probably mess with Shuujin's mind even more since things will get tougher financially. I'm pretty sick of PCP anyway so whether Shuujin's mental block causes it to collapse or Eiji becomes #1 and cancels it thats good with me. They are never going to reach their goal with this series so the stalling here agitates me.


----------



## Corwin (May 15, 2011)

> I'm pretty sick of PCP anyway so whether Shuujin's mental block causes it to collapse or Eiji becomes #1 and cancels it thats good with me. They are never going to reach their goal with this series so the stalling here agitates me.



I was wondering about that. They didn't get an anime because PCP was considered controversial and more morally ambiguous than other Jump mangas. That means their next series would have to be toned down in that area in order for it to get an anime. Seems a bit like selling out, and anyway, they weren't successful with comedy, battle and other genres, nor enjoyed writing them.


----------



## Gallant (May 15, 2011)

They were honestly on the right track when they did trap. Saiko's noob-level self at the time screwed them over because he didn't take care of his health and the series never recovered after that. They can probably do something along the lines of a mystery but not a phantom thief-type detective like trap was.

Oh well, we will see. I'm just ready for them to move on from this. In ways its the exact situation as Tanto only since they have success with this one they can get away with being stuck at the current level they are at. Its not like Hattori or the editorial department are pushing them to reach higher anyway. Hopefully these two realize what Eiji has realized.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 15, 2011)

Exactly.

And as far as the controversy thing, they wouldn't have to tone things down as long as they didn't use average school kids. That's why there's controversy with PCP because kids will think "They're just like me! I can do this stuff!"

EDIT: Also, very excited for Serious!Eiji. He's been so fun and nice lately that Im interested to see him going back to how he looked when he was introduced. Definitely some boss moments coming up fro Eiji.


----------



## Arinna (May 15, 2011)

Ahhh finally I have the time to read the chapter 

=======


YES!!!! We're back to the awesomness that is Eiji!!! pek been waiting for another of his arc for ages 

---
About PCP, to be honest I see no point in trying to continue the manga if there is no way it's going to be made into an anime....the struggles are kind of pointless. I would prefer it if they would just end it and make another manga.


----------



## ryz (May 16, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> Sakura TV was that trash news station that light used to broadcast Kira messages in Death Note, and in this chapter they're the ones bad-mouthing PCP



Thanks!

I didn't follow Death Note much (dropped it after 45 chapters) so I don't recall such details.


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2011)

Eiji is the best.


----------



## KazeYama (May 16, 2011)

I wonder what the authors are thinking writing this plot line. It doesn't really make sense that they would quit PCP just because of the controversy and the fact that they couldn't get an anime. 

The first thing I thought of was the parallels with Death Note. Death Note was also a bad influence and made news headlines, but it still got an anime release and became one of the most popular manga ever. If they follow through on this plot and PCP ends, even if Eiji is the one who does it, it seems somewhat hypocritical since the authors are basically saying "don't use us as examples or inspiration and don't try and create original or provocative manga". 

If they quit PCP and start writing another stupid generic shounen to get an anime I will be really disappointed.


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2011)

They will finally make the so long waited manga called Bakuman.


----------



## Aburamushi (May 16, 2011)

I randomly watched the Hattori from chapter 8. It scared me lol. The art quality really improved.


----------



## -Shen- (May 16, 2011)

I think PCP will be removed from Jump as many people are following the actions of PCP like the robbing of the bank. They will have to draw another manga. I agree with Gallant, something along the lines of Trap will be good since Saiko drew it when he was young he should be able to make it better.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2011)

I know I've been saying this for more than 2 years now but...I bet Kaya is pregnant.


----------



## Zabuza (May 17, 2011)

2 years pregnancy? ^^


----------



## Rasendori (May 17, 2011)

Again is this jump not weekly shonen? I figured since Eiji is always in second that Oda would be first, but I guess not. 

ok chap, I like the return of awesome Eiji.


----------



## Idol (May 19, 2011)

Raw of chapter 132: Ch.6


----------



## Tyrannos (May 19, 2011)

Wow, looks like this chapter is going to be full of energy.


----------



## Zabuza (May 21, 2011)

Don't say any more.
I'm waiting for the Subs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2011)

Nice to see that the duo still believe in one another but that doesn't change the fact the PCP is going into a tail spin with no bright ending in sight.


----------



## MrCinos (May 21, 2011)

That was very JUMP-ish chapter, and in a good way.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 21, 2011)

Pretty decent chapter. I am folly to believed that this chapter going Eiji centric chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 21, 2011)

Looks like we hit the climax of the story arc, so that means Takagi's writer's block will end next chapter.

But surprised things really took off with the talk of Eiji's conditions.   So wonder if they are responding to the fan talk about it all the time, telling us "no Eiji won't end one of Ashirogi's mangas".


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2011)

yeah i am also surprised they are keeping that idea floating around in this arc. was wondering when it would come up again


----------



## Zabuza (May 21, 2011)

I can only say this about this chapter
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8jICSEAMRo[/YOUTUBE]

Mashiro and Takagi had a Kamina / Simon moment right there.
It was epic.


----------



## MrCinos (May 23, 2011)

Old, but still


----------



## Hariti (May 23, 2011)

A decent chapter,but this arc,just like the last one, is turning into the complete opposite of I had thought it would.Well,I still like it,so who cares.



MrCinos said:


> Old, but still


 What manga is this?


----------



## Punpun (May 23, 2011)

Sket Dance.


----------



## Furious George (May 23, 2011)

A little Bloodsport went well with this chapter.


----------



## blackbird (May 23, 2011)

Nice to see Saiko stepping into character.


----------



## Arinna (May 24, 2011)

That chapter was a bit boring imo :x 
I was expecting a Eiji-centered chapter


----------



## Idol (May 25, 2011)

Bakuman 133 spoiler pics: Male-to-female gender imbalance


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

Why did Bakuman had to be so epic?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 25, 2011)

LOL, looks like Eiji's sure getting a good look at Kaya's backside.


----------



## Inugami (May 26, 2011)

Hahaha Mashiro sucks at cardio it must suck when your girl has best physical condition...and I'm kinda surprised with Hiramaru there.


----------



## Arinna (May 26, 2011)

I dont see Iwase on the pic  I mean plot-wise she's way more important than kaya...


----------



## PPsycho (May 26, 2011)

Interesting come back from Shujin. Now that they are back on track and "confronted" the criminal, they also got some free advertisements from the news, maybe they will finally get an anime offer?


----------



## Random Member (May 26, 2011)

The pessimist in me thinks they wouldn't be get an anime offer in light of the recent news. Even with the free advertisement, I only saw them getting portrayed in a bad light. The comeback is definitely off to a nice start though so I hope it has the desired effect on the public.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 26, 2011)

Excellent chapter, glad to see Shuujin back to form and PCP doing well.


----------



## Furious George (May 26, 2011)

Really liked this chapter. Pretty inspirational stuff. 

Completely suitable that such an awesome chapter would end with a bro fist.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 26, 2011)

Surprised nobody noticed the bottom of the 2 Pager, that the Bakuman Anime continues this Fall!  

Anyhow, great outcome with Shuujin back to his old self.



But while reading this chapter, I had this crazy notion, "What if they used the PCP Manga to actually reveal the copycat PCP by tricking them somehow?"   Something like that could actually make them get first place.


----------



## Furious George (May 26, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> But while reading this chapter, I had this crazy notion, *"What if they used the PCP Manga to actually reveal the copycat PCP by tricking them somehow?"*   Something like that could actually make them get first place.



Nah, that would be a little cartoony for a manga that is supposed to take place in the real world. 

I think they were already pushing it with the last arc where they basically took on a group of people in a popularity showdown for the "honor" of proper manga writing.


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Surprised nobody noticed the bottom of the 2 Pager, that the Bakuman Anime continues this Fall!
> 
> Anyhow, great outcome with Shuujin back to his old self.
> 
> ...



yeah i was hoping they'd reveal who the real culprit was with their manga


----------



## Wrath (May 26, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Interesting come back from Shujin. Now that they are back on track and "confronted" the criminal, they also got some free advertisements from the news, maybe they will finally get an anime offer?


They've had anime offers all along. It's just that the Editor-in-Chief won't approve them.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (May 26, 2011)

Just as planned


----------



## Punpun (May 26, 2011)

Wrath said:


> They've had anime offers all along. It's just that the Editor-in-Chief won't approve them.



Edito_in chief won't accept any other offers than a Madhouse adaptation directed by Yuasa. Even if Studio Pierrot is the studio who do 90% of the SJ manga.


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Surprised nobody noticed the bottom of the 2 Pager, that the Bakuman Anime continues this Fall!



It'll be great to see Hiramaru 

lol @ the SUPER MEGA AWESOME BROFIST


----------



## rice (May 26, 2011)

I'm glad it didn't take forever to have the results of that chapter out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2011)

Great seeing them turn the tables and send a message to not only the readers but the criminals as well. Great seeing everything get back to normal.


----------



## Zabuza (May 26, 2011)

Fucking awesome chapter right there.

Bakuman is just epic.


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Surprised nobody noticed the bottom of the 2 Pager, that the Bakuman Anime continues this Fall!



Because that isn't news?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 27, 2011)

Thank you, Buzz Killington.


----------



## Inugami (May 27, 2011)

Okay this chapter was the best of the Arc, bro fist ftw!


----------



## Gallant (May 27, 2011)

Glad Shuujin stopped being a sissy and got over the people imitating his plots. It was a nice idea for them to include the copycat in their manga to send the message about how they feel in regards to the real crimes happening. Now I can only hope shit stops stalling so these two can move on to the next phase.


----------



## Jin-E (May 29, 2011)

Great chapter, but am i the only one thinking that Shuujin acts like a dick towards his wife


----------



## Tyrannos (May 29, 2011)

I think Shujin normally treats Kaya well, its just this arc he was under a lot of stress.  I'm sure people have experienced a similar thing at least once in their lives where they were more aggressive than they normally were.

But given the outcome, yeah he could've been nicer to Kaya.   Though guess they didn't want to spoil things early.


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2011)

I really enjoyed this chapter because it didn't go in a direction I was expecting. It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Gene (May 31, 2011)

Volume 13 cover


----------



## Arinna (May 31, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Great chapter, but am i the only one thinking that Shuujin acts like a dick towards his wife



Nope you're not the only one. 

I mean sure, he's frustrated and all but there's no reason to put that frustration on his wife who was only concerned for him.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 2, 2011)

Chapter 134 by MRI

Yoshida's a beast. That is all.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

Goodbye PCP.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 2, 2011)

Nakai running for 1 km just to go and eat like a pig afterwards


----------



## Inugami (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL Bishounen Nakai!


----------



## Random Member (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm rooting for Nakai. Hopefully he won't be arrogant if he loses weight under Yoshida's super mangaka plan.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent chapter. After every chapter it really feels like I read a chapter, instead of a picture book (Bleach, Ippo).


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome chapter. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 2, 2011)

Good chapter, though a little text heavy. 

Miura puts himself before his series. Eiji's gone from crazy-awesome to manly-awesome.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 2, 2011)

I Just hope the next chap the interaction between Chief and Eiji doesn't get off-paneled.

Hmm if Nakai becomes fit I'm gonna sport a set of him again xD.


----------



## Kdol (Jun 2, 2011)

+Natural or PCP.... which manga is going to end...... I feel like its PCP......


----------



## Badalight (Jun 2, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Excellent chapter. After every chapter it really feels like I read a chapter, instead of a picture book (Bleach, Ippo).



I very much agree, and that's one of the best things about Bakuman to me. The chapters actually last me more than 2 minutes 

The way the panels and dialogue is set up sets a very nice pace and I take my time reading it.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fist though was that he would end PCP ... but then i though to myself .. why now .. pcp is doing better than ever after their little bank robber problem... then I though maybe narutal... but I don't know why but I think the most likely would be that he wants to end Crow... he seems do be doing a pretty big arc so it might be the end of his manga...maybe he's bored with it and wants to do an other manga


----------



## Blinky (Jun 2, 2011)

Wonder who he wants to cancel.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats right, go ahead and kill PCP Eiji! Save the readers from this monotony. 

lol Yoshida is a genius. It would be amazing if he could get Nakai to lose weight and turn him into a top-tier mangaka.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 2, 2011)

I loved Yoshida telling Nakai that he could be the super sayian of mangaka's. I lol'd.


----------



## Moon (Jun 2, 2011)

All my money is on Eiji wanting to end Crow and start new, which encourages Saikou and Shuujin to end PCP and start new as well. It would then turn into a race to  see who could get their new series an anime first. As it is PCP is never going to catch up to Crow, we once again have Saikou thinking about a generic battle shounen, and Eiji is starting to put on an "adversary aura".


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 2, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I think Shujin normally treats Kaya well, its just this arc he was under a lot of stress.  I'm sure people have experienced a similar thing at least once in their lives where they were more aggressive than they normally were.
> 
> But given the outcome, yeah he could've been nicer to Kaya.   Though guess they didn't want to spoil things early.



It's not just that. It's the way he ignores her needs entirely, constantly doing all-nighters at home or in the the manga studio.




Moon said:


> All my money is on Eiji wanting to end Crow and start new, which encourages Saikou and Shuujin to end PCP and start new as well. It would then turn into a race to  see who could get their new series an anime first. As it is PCP is never going to catch up to Crow, we once again have Saikou thinking about a generic battle shounen, and Eiji is starting to put on an "adversary aura".



I considered that opportunity as well. But i mean, the Chief was seriously  pissed when Ashirogi wanted to cancel Tanto, why would he react differently when the author wants to close down the number 1 smash hit.

Would be a bit weird for him to accept that just because of a petty rivalry between the guys.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2011)

The moment of truth is almost upon us. I wonder what Eiji's planning now that he's securely grasped 1st place?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, could Eiji finally use that trump card? 

I got this crazy notion that if he is going to use it, it is not going to be either +Natural or PCP.   Because it plays too much into the obvious.   He dumps +Natural because Akina's too full of herself to end it, or dumping PCP because they suddenly are talking about a new series?  Na, I think Eiji could be ending Road Racer Giri. 

Why?  

For starters, Yujiro's been bragging about Giri getting third place, and it overthrew Ashirogi.   So in a way thats like bad karma building up.  




As for Nakai, I really don't think we will see him thin.   I think we will have Nakai return to his size at the beginning of the manga.




Jin-E said:


> It's not just that. It's the way he ignores her needs entirely, constantly doing all-nighters at home or in the the manga studio.



What needs?   Don't think Kaya really asked for anything except some time with her hubby.   And he works from home, so she sees him all the time.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2011)

Pretty sure she's knocked up right now.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 3, 2011)

Just imagine the drawing speed Nakai will have once he lose or all of that fat. Hypersonic drawing speed for a Super Mangaka


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 3, 2011)

The whole concept of Bishi Nakai is not longer far-fetched. It will happens!


----------



## Godot (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with some of the other posters' sentiments. It's gonna be Crow he cancels.

He wouldn't cancel +Natural after the lecture he gave Miura about trying not to hurt Iwase's pride, surely this will hurt it the most.

PCP I just don't see happening because it would be too obvious. The low ratings, the fact that it's doing 'well' yet Niizuma doesn't seem that impressed. I just don't think it's going to end like that.

And this brings us to Crow. Usually they don't talk about what happens in other people's manga, just "oh wow its so high up this week! It's the climax of an arc/they've stepped up the quality". The fact that they stated (on more than one occasion) that it's gotten more votes because the entire cast has gathered in one spot for a showdown. That kind of thing only happens at the end of a story.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't say it's out of the realm of possibility that Eiji could use the condition to end his own manga.   But why use the condition instead of just telling his editor that he wants to end it? 

Though given how his mood has changed and Crow now has first place, it very well could happen.    Whoever it is, it will surely cause some shock value.


----------



## MRain65 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm thinking it won't be +Natural, since there's all this fuss made about how it's likely to be +Natural. My money's on PCP.

It would be kind of a jerk move for Eiji to cancel a manga other than Crow, since at least one person (or two, for PCP and Road Racer Giri) will basically be out of a job until they come up with another series. I guess it could be "I'm canceling it because I know you can do better, blah blah blah" (like a mercy killing, LOL), but it's a jerk move, and Eiji's not a jerk.



> Nakai running for 1 km just to go and eat like a pig afterwards


I've been there, I won't lie.


> Hopefully he won't be arrogant if he loses weight under Yoshida's super mangaka plan.


LOL, that's like saying "Hopefully the sun won't rise tomorrow." Hee.


----------



## Arinna (Jun 4, 2011)

I think the manga that Eiji wants to ends is Crow too. I mean after like what? 7 years old drawing the same manga he must be bored by now. Also the arc that he seems to be doing gives off the 'final-vibe'. 

I really don't see a reason for Eiji to ends PCP now because surely, he could see that it is doing well despite all the troubles....

With Natural+, there's possibilities but that would be too predictable. Also I just dont see Eiji being such a jerk to Akina like that. Hell, he would be such a jerk if he ends anyone else's manga except his. 




Tyrannos said:


> What needs?   Don't think Kaya really asked for anything except some time with her hubby.   And he works from home, so she sees him all the time.



If by seeing him you mean seeing him completely ignores her and yelling at her then no. 
Imo, right now I just don't see the different between him working at home or working at the studio, because either way he still doesn't give a crap about her anyway.

Yea he's frustrated with his work and blah blah. That's why Kaya didn't complain when he yelled at her. But even after his problem is resolved and PCP get back on track, he still didn't even bother to apologize. 

Take Mashiro for an example, sure he's a wuss but he treats his gf like a princess and I dont see him venting his frustration on her.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 4, 2011)

Arinna said:


> If by seeing him you mean seeing him completely ignores her and yelling at her then no.
> Imo, right now I just don't see the different between him working at home or working at the studio, because either way he still doesn't give a crap about her anyway.
> 
> Yea he's frustrated with his work and blah blah. That's why Kaya didn't complain when he yelled at her. But even after his problem is resolved and PCP get back on track, he still didn't even bother to apologize.
> ...



The chemistry between them has always sucked. Especially the times when Takagi mistreats her. Its one of the biggest reasons why I was pissed about him asking her to marry him. It seemed like a big ploy to: 

1. Get her to not be pissed about the whole Aoki thing.(Who he clearly had more in common with) 
2. Find a way to keep Kaya in the story despite the fact she barely contributes anything. 

If she wasn't Azuki's best friend and a plot device to get her thoughts on the duo's current state of work from time to time I doubt they would have glued them together like they did. Even so, the fact he mistreated her numerous times before they got married means I'm not surprised he is doing it after they are married.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 4, 2011)

Arinna said:


> If by seeing him you mean seeing him completely ignores her and yelling at her then no.
> Imo, right now I just don't see the different between him working at home or working at the studio, because either way he still doesn't give a crap about her anyway.
> 
> Yea he's frustrated with his work and blah blah. That's why Kaya didn't complain when he yelled at her. But even after his problem is resolved and PCP get back on track, he still didn't even bother to apologize.
> ...



You forget that this is a Japanese manga, whats to say this is normal for them?   Japanese men are workaholics and the Japanese wife being supportive.

And yes, Mashiro is a wuss.  He's almost in his 30s and he's still shy with talking to Miho.   God, could you imagine their honeymoon?


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 4, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> You forget that this is a Japanese manga, whats to say this is normal for them?   Japanese men are workaholics and the Japanese wife being supportive.
> 
> And yes, Mashiro is a wuss.  He's almost in his 30s and he's still shy with talking to Miho.   God, could you imagine their honeymoon?



Miho would be the one make the moves first since he'd be scared, more so than her 

I can already see him calling Takagi and asking him what the heck to do


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 4, 2011)

Lindsay said:


> Miho would be the one make the moves first since he'd be scared, more so than her
> 
> I can already see him calling Takagi and asking him what the heck to do



And Takagi would tell him what to do and then he'd wreck her. Probably get into some seriously kinky shit considering how repressed he is. I know he works with his hands so he has to be good with them considering how lady free he has been.


----------



## Corwin (Jun 5, 2011)

I think Eiji might end Crow too, the clue being that they talked about all characters showing up for the final battle or something along those lines. But I wonder why would he have to use a "special right" for that. 

Let's say an author of a very popular manga wants to end it because the story wraps up nicely and he doesn't want to drag it out. Would the publishers actually forbid him from doing it, because that manga makes them so much money?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 10, 2011)

No chapter this week?


----------



## blackbird (Jun 10, 2011)

The authors can't ever take a week off after having Ashirogi Muto so strongly reject the idea.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 10, 2011)

Vino said:


> No chapter this week?



Eiji canceled Bakuman


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 10, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> You forget that this is a Japanese manga, whats to say this is normal for them?   Japanese men are workaholics and the Japanese wife being supportive.
> 
> And yes, Mashiro is a wuss.  He's almost in his 30s and he's still shy with talking to Miho.   God, could you imagine their honeymoon?



Isn't Mashiro and Takagi only 21?

Anyway, I also agree that Niizuma probably wants to cancel Crow. After showing us readers all the successes the other manga are having, it would be a real underhanded move to ask to cancel them.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 10, 2011)

This whole part with Eiji made me think of Dragon Ball and the rumors he couldn't end it when he wanted to.

I wonder if this kind of thing is more widespread then we know among Jump Mangaka's?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 11, 2011)

UGH.

I had a feeling it was going to go that way and he would want to end Crow on his own. I am disappoint. Hopefully none of them manage to beat Eiji and he ends his manga on his own terms. 

I seriously lol @ Takagi and Mashiro's anime-less manga beating Crow. 99% of the time that shit shouldn't happen. At least Fukuda's is the most plausible one atm. At any rate, they will probably try to hike up the drama and have Eiji get beat on like the last chapter he needs to meet the conditions.



Fullmetalthis said:


> I wonder if this kind of thing is more widespread then we know among Jump Mangaka's?



Its very common. Togashi experienced similar things I believe and so has Kishimoto.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 11, 2011)

When Saiko thought ''I knew it'' I was like wha? this guy full of shit he never do mention of that .


----------



## hehey (Jun 11, 2011)

Miura is the shitiest editor ever, hes not even helping her fix + narutal.





Fullmetalthis said:


> This whole part with Eiji made me think of Dragon Ball and the rumors he couldn't end it when he wanted to.


Dont believe every rumor you hear.




Gallant said:


> Its very common. Togashi experienced similar things I believe and *so has Kishimoto*.


Completely baseless.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah mirua is total shit


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 11, 2011)

Hiramaru being all happy.   And Aoki correcting him as if they were married.  

But I'm not surprised at the what manga Eiji wanted to end.   Though thought mangakas had that power to end their own mangas when they wanted it to.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 11, 2011)

Best chapter of the week IMO. I thought it was going to be Crow but the whole 5 week challenge was a great idea by Eiji to light a spark under everyone's ass. Looking forward to it.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Their plan to stop Eji from stoping his manga gets on my nerve... I get why they would want to beat him but still.. if the guy wants to end his manga while its good let him do it... its better for him and for the readers who won<t have to cope with their favorite manga doping in quality...instead crow will become one of those legendary manga that everyone talk about


----------



## Arinna (Jun 11, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> Their plan to stop Eji from stoping his manga gets on my nerve... I get why they would want to beat him but still.. if the guy wants to end his manga while its good let him do it... its better for him and for the readers who won<t have to cope with their favorite manga doping in quality...instead crow will become one of those legendary manga that everyone talk about



Yea I agree.  When they got all 'shonen-mooded' and decided to stop Eiji from ending his manga (like it was a bad thing) I was just thinking
 "Oh will you people just stfu?"

Why can't they just be like Iwase and leaves once they knows its not their manga Eiji wanted to end? I mean it's Eiji's manga, he should have the right to do whatever the hell he wanna do with it. Not to mention that this is for the good of his manga.  If they were his friends they should support him instead.




hehey said:


> Miura is the shitiest editor ever, hes not even helping her fix + narutal.



I dislike Miura alot in this chapter. How can he calls himself Iwase's editor when he makes no effort to help her at all ? he should get fired. 

Iwase's is one of my favorite so I hope that she would either get +Natural back on track or start a new hit series. What annoyed me abit is that Eiji always say how Iwase's story is losing edge and that Iwase is too proud to take advice. That maybe true to some extend but he could have atleast TRIED to give her some advice, they are partners after all, I'm sure with her manga ranking so slow she would atleast take into considerations of his advice (Iwase has nothing against Eiji and sees him as talented so I don't see why not).


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 11, 2011)

Prepare for a combo chapter with all the Shonen Mangas.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 11, 2011)

Hope nobody beats Eiji (Takahama? lol. Aoki? lol), especially not Ashirogi Muto. Not after the stunt they pulled with Tanto. 

Pff, Iwase is relieved now? In its current state, +Natural is not going to outlive Crow, even if Eiji is toppled.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 11, 2011)

So...why they want to prevent Eiji from ending his own manga? Is it because of their own selfishness? What's wrong for Eiji to end his manga? Eiji probably realized that he may butchered his masterpiece if he keep it running...and Saiko, you should never leave your room.

So, why are they stopping Eiji again?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 11, 2011)

Eiji clearly did this to ignite some competition between everyone. Is it that hard to understand?

He wants to end Crow, but he's fine keeping it going if they can beat him. It was HIS challenge to them, not the other way around.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 11, 2011)

Eiji is just so far ahead from everyone.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 11, 2011)

Miura has basically reverted back to how he was before with Tanto. Okay, maybe not _that_ bad but he is keeping up the whole selfish thought process. 



hehey said:


> Completely baseless.



Because Team Taka and all the needless padding in the recent arc were completely necessary right? Either way, I'm not going to debate that series here but you can believe whatever you want.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting turn of event with Niijima wanting to end his own series at the height of its' popularity. I can understand where he's coming from in some regard and now that everyone is fired up to defeat him Eiji's work will be able to go up against his competition at their very peak.

Crow will undoubtedly be Jumps' best work if that comes to fruition.


----------



## hehey (Jun 11, 2011)

Gallant said:


> Because Team Taka and all the needless padding in the recent arc were completely necessary right? Either way, I'm not going to debate that series here but you can believe whatever you want.


Speculation is nothing more than speculation.

Come back with facts or kishi interviews or something.

I equate this to all the stories you hear about how Toriyama was never allowed to do what he wanted or end his series cause of "the evil editors"... which by the way all turned out to be total bullshit, like for example the infamous "Toriyama intended for Gohan to become the new main character after beating cell and defeat kid buu at the end but the fans and editors forced Toriyama to bring back goku"...  that turned out to be a bunch of bullshit. Toriyama later himself revealed in interviews that he on a whim, decided Gohan was not main character material and Goku was better.

point is, facts or gtfo.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 11, 2011)

hehey said:


> Speculation is nothing more than speculation.
> 
> Come back with facts or kishi interviews or something.
> 
> ...



The 50% patch is out



> 7. Are you gonna write the battle of each member of Hebi?
> Kishi : *Actually I didn't want to. But Shueisha ordered me to do with something about them.*



Yes, clearly I'm making shit up. Seems to me that he was forced to extend a portion of the story that he had no intention of extending. Who knows what else may have fallen into this category. But sure, I'm just speculating. Its not like he was _*ordered*_ to do something he didn't want to do or anything.

Hmmm kind of like Eiji right? Being *ordered* to get the #1 spot 10 times before he is allowed to quit his own manga. Its veering a bit off-topic now so like I said before, I'll leave it at that and you can believe whatever you want to.


----------



## hehey (Jun 11, 2011)

Gallant said:


> The 50% patch is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, your right about the team taka thing il give you that and admit i was wrong (i only needed proof).

BUT, thats not like how it went with Eiji, iEiji said himself that the whole 10 weeks #1 thing was *HIS IDEA* and the head editor just agreed to it.


----------



## Corwin (Jun 11, 2011)

Somehow I really don't see PCP beating Crow when it's at the height of its popularity. There's no way that's going to happen, unless Eiji messes up or something. I suppose he could lose his #1 to another manga though. Still, I hope he gets to end it. The idea of extending a manga just because the editors want you to is unpleasant to me.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2011)

Picking at straws (or rather, big mangaka) is really unnecessary.  Pretty sure that all mangaka have been forced into making decisions they didn't want to.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 12, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Yea I agree.  When they got all 'shonen-mooded' and decided to stop Eiji from ending his manga (like it was a bad thing) I was just thinking
> "Oh will you people just stfu?"
> 
> Why can't they just be like Iwase and leaves once they knows its not their manga Eiji wanted to end? I mean it's Eiji's manga, he should have the right to do whatever the hell he wanna do with it. Not to mention that this is for the good of his manga.  If they were his friends they should support him instead.



Precisely how I felt reading this chapter. Let the man end his manga while it's still great instead of dragging it out until it's a complete piece of shit.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 12, 2011)

Hiramaru 

It will be funny if +Natural beats Crow in the 10th week


----------



## Arinna (Jun 12, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Precisely how I felt reading this chapter. Let the man end his manga while it's still great instead of dragging it out until it's a complete piece of shit.



 If he was so desperate to beat Eiji, what Mashiro could have done is start a new manga to compete with Eiji's new manga. Fair and square.
PCP's hopeless.




Majin Lu said:


> Hiramaru
> 
> It will be funny if +Natural beats Crow in the 10th week


I like Hiramaru's  response to this whole situation best  atleast he respected Eiji's right as an author (in his own weird logic lol) unlike the rest of them "friends".


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 12, 2011)

You know, even though I'm liking those chapters, I feel like they can't connect one arc to another. It's like some separated stories, instead one continuous one. And lately those arcs are so short.  You can't feel much struggle from the characters.

Eh...


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 12, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> Their plan to stop Eji from stoping his manga gets on my nerve... I get why they would want to beat him but still.. if the guy wants to end his manga while its good let him do it... its better for him and for the readers who won<t have to cope with their favorite manga doping in quality...instead crow will become one of those legendary manga that everyone talk about



Agree

I mean logically, what would give his rivals a bigger satisfaction? Topping a manga he's clearly tired of doing and is bound to be subpar in the future or some new shit Eiji will give 100% for.


----------



## Ender (Jun 17, 2011)

reiatsu laws

EPIC ARC


----------



## Jaap (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha non-mainstream mainstream battle manga, I dont get it at all


----------



## blackbird (Jun 17, 2011)

This chapter is the Kanagawa wave in the vast ocean, that is Yoshida's greatness.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2011)

show me more 'manga' panels damnit! I want to see Giri and PCP!
And especially Hiramaru's art upgrade..!


----------



## Inugami (Jun 17, 2011)

In Fukuda manga, the racer is a girl? or there's a girl called Giri?

Because he said the ol man would fall in love with Giri


----------



## Ender (Jun 17, 2011)

he could fall in love with him in the sense of mentor/disciple?  like he loves his style, etc


----------



## Wrath (Jun 17, 2011)

Sadly this system is just going to have them all taking potential votes away from each other. What they really need is to have one member of Team Fukuda take all the undecided votes at once, not spread them out evenly.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2011)

You can only vote 3 manga's, if the crowd votes the team Fukuda manga's instead of crow he will get less votes regardless.
But you do have a point, wouldn't rule that outcome out.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh my the Fukuda manga seems like a bad rehash of Air Gear. 

Need more popularity ? 

>New gearmachine
>New technique
>Training
>Introduce new hawt character

Oh my. Gone are the day Fukuda wanted to revolutionize the world of manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 17, 2011)

^

I love how convenient it is that none of their manga is in the middle of some arc, so all of them can suddenly start a new arc.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone explain to me what Fukuda is doing with his editor in the bottom-right panel?



, maybe?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2011)

Brofinger!


----------



## perman07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> ^
> 
> I love how convenient it is that none of their manga is in the middle of some arc, so all of them can suddenly start a new arc.


Yeah, it's one of those things which isn't quite believable about Bakuman. The authors seem so reactive, and I think long term mangas in reality have way more planning and fine-tuning to them, not spontaneously adding this and that.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 17, 2011)

I think Hiramaru is being over-exposed now. Didn't find him funny this chapter at all.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 17, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I think Hiramaru is being over-exposed now. Didn't find him funny this chapter at all.


Don't mind it, cause his editor was hilarious. Usually, 1 of them is hilarious whenever they interact, and that's enough. Comedy usually requires 1 straight man.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 17, 2011)

Nah I didn't think so.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2011)

I really think Hiramaru's relationship with his editor should have changed during their epic confrontation about dating Aoki. 

Its pretty clear that Hiramaru knows his editor tricks him after that and it seemed like conflict resolution was reached, so why is his editor tricking him into working still a gag? 

I'm not saying that the duo shouldn't still be primarily for gags but I think their routine should have changed.


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

who cares

it still works for hiramura so just glance over the whole 'logic' thing


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I really think Hiramaru's relationship with his editor should have changed during their epic confrontation about dating Aoki.
> 
> Its pretty clear that Hiramaru knows his editor tricks him after that and it seemed like conflict resolution was reached, so why is his editor tricking him into working still a gag?
> 
> I'm not saying that the duo shouldn't still be primarily for gags but I think their routine should have changed.





Why does this even matter?  Hiramaru is a gag character, played for laughs.  Even when he's serious he's being silly.  If he wasn't successful he'd be like the Usopp of this manga.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Why does this even matter?  Hiramaru is a gag character, played for laughs.  Even when he's serious he's being silly.  If he wasn't successful he'd be like the Usopp of this manga.



Why did you post my avatar? 

Also, I never said it mattered. Just pointing out something I never really got. Relax?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2011)

Eiji's one bad mofo for having turned everyone against him. Seeing a genius like Eiji end a popular series has motivated everyone in an attempt to stop him from ending Crow. I do wonder what special prize the department has in store for the mangaka that dethrones Eiji?

I can't wait to see how the new characters for Fukuda and Ashirogi Muto's respective series turn out.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Why did you post my avatar?
> 
> Also, I never said it mattered. Just pointing out something I never really got. Relax?



It seemed like you were unusually mad over something so trivial, my mistake.


----------



## hehey (Jun 17, 2011)

Jaap said:


> Haha non-mainstream mainstream battle manga, I dont get it at all


 Death Note can be described as a battle between L and Light. is that mainstream?, no... this manga is from the same author as that.





perman07 said:


> Yeah, it's one of those things which isn't quite believable about Bakuman. The authors seem so reactive, and I think long term mangas in reality have way more planning and fine-tuning to them, not spontaneously adding this and that.


Akira Toriyama stated that when he was drawing dragonball he almost never planned ahead and most times didnt know what would happen in the manga in a few weeks.

From all information available its apparent that he manga wrote the whole manga as ass pull after ass pull/

Originally Toriyama meant it to last for 1 year last for 1 year (about 50 something chapters), the rest of it was ass pull after ass pull.

i mean come on, suddenly an alien comes from space and claims to be gokus brother and its established that Gokus an alien?, read dragon ball from the beginning and tell me that stuff had always been planned....

went from an adaptation of Journey to the west to that?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2011)

Kazu-tan


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 17, 2011)

The thing is that if they all do the same thing and try to make all their manga better doesn't that take them back to square one because everybody is doing it then no one really stand out except eiji who was already better than them...


----------



## thinktank (Jun 17, 2011)

Man this is gonna be one epic arc, haven't been this pumped up for a Bakuman chapter since...well ever. 

Though here's hoping they don't force crow to continue only for it to end up another bleach =_=


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jun 20, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> The thing is that if they all do the same thing and try to make all their manga better doesn't that take them back to square one because everybody is doing it then no one really stand out except eiji who was already better than them...



haha I never thought about it like that. 

They'll still stand out from each other though. Bleach, Naruto, and One Piece do it don't they? Just cause all the authors make there stories better and add new characters doesn't mean their stories will all look the same.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 24, 2011)

Nakai gets uglier by the minute.

Also, what happened to One Piece?  Is it even in the 5th place, or lower?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 24, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Nakai gets uglier by the minute.
> 
> Also, what happened to One Piece?  Is it even in the 5th place, or lower?



I think in their universe, One Piece has already ended.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 24, 2011)

^I guess so...

 @ Fukuda's reaction.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2011)

Ooeehooeee mystery...
Oh wait, no.

The put in Kaya's idea partially anyway.
The clock in the background.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 24, 2011)

Page 12 (11) is comedy gold. Really. 

Guess there's no way around them beating Eiji now... unless they've overestimated their readers, that is.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2011)

hehey said:


> Death Note can be described as a battle between L and Light. is that mainstream?, no... this manga is from the same author as that.



I'm pretty sure death note is not a battle manga. Also, I know when a manga is non-mainstream. The fact that puzzles me is that they want to do a "non-mainstream mainstream" manga.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 24, 2011)

I really dont want them to beat Eiji because I think a mangaka should be able to end his manga when he wants to but at the same time I want Ashigori to be first... is it possible to have a tie...


----------



## Inugami (Jun 24, 2011)

What happened with the supermangaka training? Nakai still looks like skip baths and eating Pizza's...he just become more disgusting.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 24, 2011)

Are Japanese readers that easily fooled by color pages? sure i like some nice color-spreads to look at but i wouldn't vote on that chapter just because of that, the chapter itself would have to be good.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 24, 2011)

Be interesting what clues we didn't notice in that picture that's going to evolve in that story.  


But like said above, I got the feeling we will likely get a tie in the end and Eiji saying "eh good enough".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn, now I'm going to wonder all week what's the setup on the cover color page. Hopefully, it ends up being something really clever. Although I don't know if it will be enough to jump up two spots in order to overtake Eiji.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Are Japanese readers that easily fooled by color pages? sure i like some nice color-spreads to look at but i wouldn't vote on that chapter just because of that, the chapter itself would have to be good.



there is still a huge children base that read the magazine

so they probably be all "ooooo color" and vote on it


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 25, 2011)

Who thinks Ashirogi Muto will be able to beat Eiji with their colour page chapter ?

It would be nice if Bakuman gets Manga of the Month for next month. So we can have separate threads with polls. So, when was last time Bakuman was MotM ?

edit: that was 2010 June. So ok for MotM.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 25, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Are Japanese readers that easily fooled by color pages? sure i like some nice color-spreads to look at but i wouldn't vote on that chapter just because of that, the chapter itself would have to be good.


Of course it has to be good. It's not that they vote just because it has colour pages, but that it's the final factor to push them over the edge into voting.

If there are two mangas you like equally, and one of them has a colour page, you'd be more likely to vote for that one than the other. That's all it is.

Road Racer Giri proved that even an amazing colour page won't bring you votes. That's why PCP is utilising the colour page as part of the story, because that's how they can surpass the spread on which Fukuda spent a month.


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2011)

Last few chapters have been pretty interesting   They do a good job of ending chapters on a cliffhanger.  Also it seems like Bakuman will likely get nominated for MotM, so it could possibly win. :3

I also think that sometimes color pages can make a manga stand out more, like a few that have been done with Naruto/Bleach/OP have really impressed me.  Although yeah obviously the chapter itself should matter more.

So do you guys think PCP will definitely beat Crow then?  I feel like it would be very cliche if that happened (although they have been working hard and all, but I prefer when the manga surprises me with plot twists instead of following the expected).


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't really give a damn about color pages. My manga could be all black and white and I would be more then happy. Especially since I imagine many things, and the color pages/anime often completely blow it for me.

For example I'm fine with characters having dark/light/brown(grey?) hair, while in an anime version everybody is suddenly green or blue haired. Yuck.


----------



## Corwin (Jun 26, 2011)

I like how they are showing more mangas and their stories lately, these parts are always interesting to me.

I'm seriously hoping that Ashirogi won't be able to beat Eiji, so he can end Crow and start something even more awesome...


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

i wanna see how stigma looks in pcp. @Corwin hmph you must be running out of ideas with that avatar pic HA!


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

anybody here creating there own manga? i'm going to better the next Eiji.


----------



## Arinna (Jun 27, 2011)

Corwin said:


> I like how they are showing more mangas and their stories lately, these parts are always interesting to me.
> 
> I'm seriously hoping that Ashirogi won't be able to beat Eiji, so he can end Crow and start something even more awesome...



Exactly. 
It would be seriously cliche if they did.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 27, 2011)

I wanna see what they did to the picture, Damn mangaka's like this really amaze me coming up with such ingenius ideas and arcs.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol that "THIS WON'T DO" panel made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2011)

They're going to lose.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe they'll lose on the initial results and win on the real deal. Or there might be a tie.


----------



## BVB (Jul 1, 2011)

They should lose and let crow end.
Then eiji starts a new manga and destroys PCP with it.
Then they realize that PCP is shit, end it and create Bakuman.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2011)

Great job of fully taking advantage of the color page. It probably will give them an edge in the preliminary voting for the final tally will probably go in Crow (or perhaps the revers)


----------



## Godot (Jul 1, 2011)

Both editors looked suprised there. I hope there won't be an asspull and the results end up with a different manga overtaking both PCP and crow at the same time.

Either way, this chapter was brilliant. I honestly felt involved with that chapter of PCP.


----------



## BVB (Jul 1, 2011)

in b4 hiramaru takes both Crow and PCP over with a doublespread of Aoki calling him "Kazu-taan"


----------



## luffyg2 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think it will be a tie... I really don't see Nizuma keep going with a manga that is supposed to be ended it would seems to weird for his reader... and at the same time ashigori put so much into that chapter that they just can't be only second...


----------



## Alpha (Jul 1, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Then they realize that PCP is shit, end it and create Bakuman.



A manga about a making a manga, and with in that, mangaka's making a manga about making manga. Haha that would be confusing to explain to people who haven't ready bakuman. 

Come on PCP beat eiji, then you lot end PCP yourself. I wanna see you lot do a battle manga but with a spin on it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 1, 2011)

I think so too, I had that impression last week.   Because Hattori wouldn't be in shock if PCP won or Crow got first.  Its either a tie or another manga unexpectedly coming up out of nowhere.   And the latter is not likely.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 1, 2011)

I for one did not find the PCP excerpt to be interesting. It didn't "pull me in" at all.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 1, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> I for one did not find the PCP excerpt to be interesting. It didn't "pull me in" at all.




Alot of it is difficult to understand unless you know Japanese. Plus you don't actually have the experience of reading the previous hundred or so chapters of PCP. Getting 2 or 3 pages of a fake manga series from a random chapter can't really draw you in. Implementing the color page into the story was actually cool though I hope someone actually takes that idea and uses it. 

I'm thinking Eiji will actually win, or another chapter will get first like Hiramaru or something. PCP beating Crow at this point ruins the rivalry they have. If Crow can win it will allow Eiji to create another manga and further elevate his level while also proving to Ashirogi Muto once and for all that they need to make a new mainstream type manga and get an anime before they reach #1.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 1, 2011)

Realistically what are the chances that a manga's final four chapters of an extremely popular manga will lose at this point. I hope Eiji wins... Or Hiramaru for teh lulz.


----------



## BVB (Jul 2, 2011)

It will be hiramura to take topspot.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 2, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Realistically what are the chances that a manga's final four chapters of an extremely popular manga will lose at this point. I hope Eiji wins... Or Hiramaru for teh lulz.



I don't think they are actually the 4 last chapters. After the number one streak he was gonna take 10 chapters to finish up the story or something like that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm expecting something like PCP ahead in the early results but barely loses in the real deal.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 2, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> Alot of it is difficult to understand unless you know Japanese. Plus you don't actually have the experience of reading the previous hundred or so chapters of PCP. Getting 2 or 3 pages of a fake manga series from a random chapter can't really draw you in.


true, true



> Implementing the color page into the story was actually cool though I hope someone actually takes that idea and uses it.


I don't really understand what they did that was so special, could you (or anyone) explain the significance of their color page?


----------



## kazuri (Jul 2, 2011)

The problem is they copped out on the color page. They could have done the exact same thing with a black and white. The fact that it was color didnt add anything. What they 'tied in' is that photographs are in color.. That's not exactly an amazing twist..

Other than that though I'm really liking where the story is going. Eiji is awesome.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2011)

Oda does reference to story points as well with his color pages at times, not really that special.

I think even Kishimoto did that as a hint that to Naruto being Fuujin and Sasuke being Raijin.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2011)

Love this manga, the only downfall is the crappy romance writing. lol Miho is so so so plain looking. lol 

Ironically Eiji is probably the best character of the manga. lol  Hope he wins, but I doubt it.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 7, 2011)

Eiji is such a badass. Its great that they didn't manage to beat him and he got to end his manga on his own terms. 

Even more so that they didn't do it with PCP.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 7, 2011)

I gotta say I loved this chapter. Eiji won the battle,  to which I'm ecstatic about. We saw that the whole time he was doing Crow and +Natural, he was writing down names for other mangas. He's a beast. We got a little peak at how Eiji's life was before becoming a Mangaka, and what drives him in his life now. All in all, a very good resolution to this arc. 

And now that Eiji's going on a trip around the world, this makes me think the story will focus more on Ashirogi Muto. The last few arcs haven't really put them center stage unless they were reacting to what was happening to them, e.g. the person copying PCP and breaking in banks. I believe now we're gonna see the problems with PCP, especially the fact it won't ever become an anime, finally come to a head. If PCP gets cancelled, that'll give Ashirogi just enough time to come up with a truly fantastic manga idea before Eiji returns. Then they get their manga realized around the same time and finally go head-to-head as rivals like everyone wants.

Hell, let's throw Namine (is that his name?) in there and we can have a triple threat battle for the top 3 spots


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 7, 2011)

Eiiji is the God of Shounen


----------



## Oppip (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't checked this out yet, but i plan on doing so for the sole purpose that it is by the brilliant creators of the masterpiece that it is known as Death Note.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Eiji .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 7, 2011)

Gallant said:


> Eiji is such a badass. Its great that they didn't manage to beat him and he got to end his manga on his own terms.



Haven't followed Bman that closely since the evil mangaka thing - why did they want to stop him from ending Crow? Author envy? Or was Ohba actually advocating a neverending narrative that goes absolutely nowhere?


----------



## Gallant (Jul 7, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Haven't followed Bman that closely since the evil mangaka thing - why did they want to stop him from ending Crow? Author envy? Or was Ohba actually advocating a neverending narrative that goes absolutely nowhere?



They didn't want to let him end it before any of them had beaten him. That is basically what it boils down to. That and they still enjoyed having him and Crow in the magazine to shoot for. With Eiji gone for the time being there isn't a back for them to aim at.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh hey the Eiji thing actually ended well. I honestly thought the other mangakas cockblocking him finishing his own work was lame so I'm pleased by how it turned out.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 7, 2011)

Gallant said:


> They didn't want to let him end it before any of them had beaten him. That is basically what it boils down to. That and they still enjoyed having him and Crow in the magazine to shoot for. With Eiji gone for the time being there isn't a back for them to aim at.



Trying to force him to dilute his masterpiece for petty/clingy reasons like that. . . 
Glad Eiji kicked their asses.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 7, 2011)

Bakuman has been on fire lately. Loved this chapter.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad they chose to let Eiji win. Although him having a 3rd manga that he just draws for fun that was better than Crow is kind of a kick in the nuts to Ashirogi. It seems impossible that they have any chance of beating him at this stage. I imagine in the next arc Eiji won't be around for quite a while and they are going to refocus on how crappy PCP is. 

Also Hiramaru had the best comment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2011)

This chapter further proved just how much better a mangaka Eiji is over his fellow peers. He took the challenge head on and came out victorious and to top it off we get a glimpse into what he's been doing in his free time between his time spent working on Crown and Natural. Even the stories he draws for his own personal amusement are in a league of their own. 

I want to see what he manages to come up with now that he has proclaimed he wants to create the worlds best manga series.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 7, 2011)

Definitely an amazing ending, Eiji doing what he did while serializing an amazing series is crazy. Ohba and Obata have really been pulling out great plots for something that I can only assume is extremely hard work given what the manga is actually about.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

It's going to be pretty hard to write Saiko and Shuujin convincingly defeating Eiji after this chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2011)

Why didn't Bakuman win MotM?

I lol'd personally at Hiramaru's comment toward Eiji, sounded just like him


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 8, 2011)

Great chapter, really got sentimental when Eiji read those comments and decided to pay a visit to the duo.    And a new gauntlet has been thrown, this time for all-time greatest manga.  Be interesting who wins in the end, because Hattori said Shujin and Saiko had great potential and now we have Eiji having great potential.   Hopefully it will drive the manga to an all-time new level of awesomeness.

But before the new gauntlet was thrown, it sort of felt like an ending where Eiji was going to disappear for a while.   Be funny if he goes on vacation and we get to see antics once in a while, while they struggle to surpass Giri.


BTW, I chuckled at the Ashirogi Icon on the comment page.   Saiko with Shujin's glasses.


----------



## Godot (Jul 8, 2011)

If Eiji goes travelling, doesn't that mean Natural will be put on hiatus? Or has he already drawn dozens of chapters in advance


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2011)

he might fax it over to his editor while traveling 

he just need the text script to draw it anyways

and when he goes on his world tour he probably will take his drawing materials with him


----------



## Alpha (Jul 8, 2011)

I want to see what the next arc will be, will they keep PCP going, kinda hope not.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2011)

i think they just figured out how their pcp world works with all the villain and protagonist


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, shit.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 8, 2011)

But I dunno I think they have reached the limit with PCP, I think that final defeat from Crow should show them, they need to do a battle manga but add the Muto spin on it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2011)

i doubt they will ever have a battle manga they have said a few times it does not fit their style. but theyw ill probably end PCP soon


----------



## Alpha (Jul 8, 2011)

From previous chapters, they I think said about a non mainstream battle manga. Something along the lines of Classroom of Truths or Death Note.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 8, 2011)

I seriously doubt we will see Ashrogi ending PCP anytime soon.  It's now in Second place in competition against Giri and they already used the "let us end the manga" card when they ended Tanto.   So I doubt they would allowed to do that again.



Muk said:


> he might fax it over to his editor while traveling
> 
> he just need the text script to draw it anyways
> 
> and when he goes on his world tour he probably will take his drawing materials with him



With Eiji, anything is possible.  But as long as O&O put a humorous spin on it like, "Eh, I already finished drawing the chapters.  Now, lets go! Zing!"

And I'm sure too that he will take his drawing pad.  In fact I wouldn't be surprised if he draw manga concepts for each of the places he goes.   Even his editor is like "These are good! "


----------



## Arinna (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm so happy that it turned out like this ! Ohba didn't dissapointed me with a cliche shonen-like result. 

Eiji is as cool as he is cute  especially his reactions to the editor's vacation proposal. 

And to be honest, having "The Best Manga In The World" is no different from "The Best Manga in Japan". How many good manga that are produced outside of Japan ? I can only count a few Manwha and Manhua, but those are definitely not better than the likes of Death Note, Naruto, OP...etc  


P.S on the side note, it's kinda ironic that when Eiji said "It's a battle of men, someone who doesn't understand a battle between men is boring." 
Kaya immediately says "What does he means?" 
lol.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 8, 2011)

I love how they are fovcused on battle manga when not even a quarter of every new anime produced nowadays are battle manga.


----------



## hehey (Jul 8, 2011)

Punpun said:


> I love how they are fovcused on battle manga when not even a quarter of every new anime produced nowadays are battle manga.


they are serialized in shonen jump dude.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 8, 2011)

That's their fault. Mashiro only wanted to get an anime. He should have studied the market more.


----------



## Godot (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, and if he did more market research, he'll know that weekly shounen jump is currently lacking an ecchi series. It's ecchi, and ecchi sells, and ecchi gets you 3 seasons + 5 OVAs worth of anime


----------



## Punpun (Jul 8, 2011)

Ecchi or moeshit. Or pandering to Yaoi lover/fujoshi. Biggest anime buyer. But oh well.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 8, 2011)

Arinna said:


> P.S on the side note, it's kinda ironic that when Eiji said "It's a battle of men, someone who doesn't understand a battle between men is boring."
> Kaya immediately says "What does he means?"
> lol.



Kaya _is_ a boring character so it is only fitting. Ohba knew what he was doing there.


----------



## Godot (Jul 8, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Ecchi or moeshit. Or pandering to Yaoi lover/fujoshi. Biggest anime buyer. But oh well.



I don't think fujoshi-pandering would work in shounen jump tbh


----------



## Gallant (Jul 8, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Trying to force him to dilute his masterpiece for petty/clingy reasons like that. . .
> Glad Eiji kicked their asses.



Definitely agreed there. They all deserved that beating he gave them on his way out.



Godot said:


> I don't think fujoshi-pandering would work in shounen jump tbh



Tell that to the Reborn fandom.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 8, 2011)

Or DGM. Or Toriko author upping the bromance factor to the maximum.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 9, 2011)

The authors have been gradually emphasizing how AM are getting closer to reaching Eiji, but then when you see what he's truly capable of like in this chapter it just becomes unfathomable that they could ever even hope to match him, let alone beat him.

I suppose that's their way of drawing out the conflict as long as possible, but even so.

Anyway, I imagine that while Eiji's gone, AM will shoot for and probably get first place at least once.


----------



## rice (Jul 9, 2011)

reminded me of PCP's serialization meeting.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 9, 2011)

I decided to read this cos it was by the death note guys...it's completely different but it's really good! I love the fact that Otter 11 himself was in the top 10 in the character popularity poll  (and the fact that it had it's own real life one shot as well, I hope they do more stuff like that). I can't see this lasting too much longer though, the fact that they get popular and then something stands in their way and stops their dream will start to get old eventually. But I've still got to catch up to the latest chapter so who knows..

Anyway I'm on chapter 116 now and this "Classroom of Truth" that they are judging seems really interesting and seems like something I'd read. Is there any manga that's similar to it? I know they compared to enigma a bit but I heard that wasn't great...

Edit: That panel


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 10, 2011)

Razor changed his set!!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 11, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Razor changed his set!!



ahaha don't you worry, It'll be back sooner or later

EDIT: All caught up now, glad Eiji was allowed to end Crow the way he wanted to.

Also, can't PCP just get an OVA? Sure a TV anime seems off the cards but they can get away with a whole lot more in an OVA and technically the dream will then be fulfilled with Miho doing the voice and Saiko finally getting some pussy


----------



## Hariti (Jul 14, 2011)

New chapter's out


----------



## Alpha (Jul 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Man I wanted Shuujin and Iwase to be together, I hope he divorces Kaya chan that amazing.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 14, 2011)

Meh this chapter was okay. 

The swooning over Niizuma got a little old here ("But if you create the best manga the world has ever seen, you're talking about the best manga* in the world*!"  ). 

The face Kaya makes in the big group panel of page 20 was priceless. Probably the best part of this chapter.  

Also, Miura is a moron.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 14, 2011)

Hiramaru is going along nicely, that pimp.

I agree and disagree with the above. Agree since I'd prefer a more talented and more beautiful girl over someone who just made my heart go thump once.

But I hope she gets it on with Fukuda or something, since I wanted Nakai and Aoki to be at first. Then it became Fukuda and Aoki. Both my choices were shot down, so I guess it's Fuku-chan's time to get laid lol.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2011)

Miura is worthless.


----------



## hehey (Jul 14, 2011)

Holy shit, is "X-Men" really the best selling comic worldwide?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 14, 2011)

Furious George said:


> The face Kaya makes in the big group panel of page 20 was priceless. Probably the best part of this chapter.



Yeah, that expression was priceless.  To me it was like, "Yeah, I'm here bitch. What of it?"  

Lets not forget Eiji's pants falling when he was declaring he was going to rule the world.  



So seems the next arc is going to be everyone struggling to make the best manga the world has ever seen.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2011)

i doubt it'll come out so soon

eiji is probably going to travel the world first


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 14, 2011)

Am I the only one who root for Mashiro X Iwase in this chapter.

and depressed Iwase is beautiful.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2011)

hehey said:


> Holy shit, is "X-Men" really the best selling comic worldwide?



Well you can find Marvel comics in almost any store, only on Comic stores you can find some manga.



Rokudaime said:


> Am I the only one who root for Mashiro X Iwase in this chapter.
> 
> and depressed Iwase is beautiful.



It would be a great couple, funny how with the the weird pairings we discussed with Iwase (NakaixIwase MiuraxIwase or IwasexEiji LOL) we never did mention of Mashiro.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 14, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Well you can find Marvel comics in almost any store, only on Comic stores you can find some manga.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a great couple, funny how with the the weird pairings we discussed with Iwase (NakaixIwase MiuraxIwase or IwasexEiji LOL) we never did mention of Mashiro.



I would still like to see IwaseXHattori I thought that part in the manga was hilarious. I was definitely hoping for some sort of Iwase and Mashiro hinting though it would of made Mashiro as a character more interesting because even though he is one of the main characters he is the most boring out of everyone IMO. 

Kind of funny that Eiji doesn't care about +natural though. I wonder if Iwase can convince him to make +Natural the best manga ever or if he is going to start something completely new.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh my. Those kids and their silly rivalries


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 14, 2011)

I loved how jealous Kaya got when Iwase was mentioned. I wonder if she's going to call him and ask for advice. I loved the whole tiptoeing Shuujin did with her added, some intrigue. Mashiro and her would certainly spice him up since he's such a one dimensional character as there is nothing that makes him compelling since he got sick.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2011)

Look like all of us agree that Mashiro and Iwase need an Arc to make us feel something for him because hes just some dude that draws Shuujin manga.

Let PCP and Natural end and have Mashiro draw for Iwase new manga for some time until Shuujin comes with a real plot to stand a chance for Eiji's world greatest series and lets see what happens.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 14, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Let PCP and Natural end and have Mashiro draw for Iwase new manga for some time until Shuujin comes with a real plot to stand a chance for Eiji's world greatest series and lets see what happens.



Wouldn't Ashirogi never get to draw for WSJ again because of their deal? Lol.

I say that when Hiramaru levels up, Nakai should slim down and fix his shit, apply as Iwase's artist to make Eiji focus more on the world's greatest manga (beat OP? ya right  ).


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2011)

Iwase went through some Aoki retconning shit.


----------



## felixng2008 (Jul 15, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Am I the only one who root for Mashiro X Iwase in this chapter.
> 
> and depressed Iwase is beautiful.



Much better than the canon relationship of Mashiro and whats her name? Honestly I forgot her name since she is barely relevant to the plot atm and is such a bland and boring character. Even Kaya is more interesting and relevant since we actually see her.

Also I can see Iwase and Eiji working. She would be bossing him around a lot.


----------



## Heretic (Jul 16, 2011)

LONG RANT:

I ABSOLUTELY HATE how Fukuda's Giri is now ranked 1. WTF?! That completely shits on Ashirogi's achievements until now. They were the A team, just under the S Team Eiji and Fukuda and the rest were B teamers. PCP had a large following and many fans. They worked hard to get their non mainstream manga into the spotlight and their work was considered their _best_ so far. Yet their best work, designed to beat Crow and worked on for 8+ months in preparation falls to a manga Fukuda rushed over a weekend?

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Those two are meant to be a super team, but while I don't mind Eiji beating them and I love Fukuda as a character, he really shouldnt have the skill to beat those two in a manga they put so much into. I know it's for the plot, so that they don't have first place right away, but come the fuck on. Tied for second with a color page when it was _always_ ahead of Giri in the past? The FUCK YO!!!??

And I especially hated how they dropped the original #1 manga and just never spoke of it EVER AGAIN. To make it worse, the top 5 rankings, once rare, were given to members of team Fukuda for plot. WTF? YOU EXPECT ME TO BELIEVE SEIGI NO MIKATA WAS GOOD ENOUGH TO BE IN THE TOP 5?

This arc just killed my love of Bakuman sooo much. I was all excited to read more, now I'm pissed at the shit turn this manga has entered. I know it's for plot, but come one......come ONNNNN WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Also, PCP had always been in 4th-5th consistently. Then Eiji declares he's about to quit and Giri and Seigi jump to 3rd-5th as well from 6th-8th+. WTF is this? You think I'm gonna believe this without an effing explanation?

You can say that everyone worked harder to beat Crow, but that means that Mashiro and Takagi's hard work amounted to nothing since _they stayed at the same rank_!


----------



## Godot (Jul 16, 2011)

Giri now has an anime. This has been known to boost ratings. Also, it has _always_ been a competitor to PCP. About Seigi no Mikata, after it got a drama CD, and Takahama made that recent epic storyline, of course it's going to jump in the rankings. And despite what you may think, PCP has risen recently. Remember +Natural was pretty close to Crow, but has now completely been curb-stomped by Team Fukuda.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2011)

felixng2008 said:


> Much better than the canon relationship of Mashiro and whats her name? Honestly I forgot her name since she is barely relevant to the plot atm and is such a bland and boring character. Even Kaya is more interesting and relevant since we actually see her.
> 
> Also I can see Iwase and Eiji working. She would be bossing him around a lot.



I think many people would complain about Azuki and her drooling over Mashiro every panel she's shown. Even if the life of a VA was portrayed, people wouldn't care since she's only there as the prize Mashiro would get for getting an anime. Think: Sasuke, Jellal. They're only there to be annoying. If they got less screentime, they'd receive less hate.

In addition to what Godot said, I think this is how you should equate things.

Road Racer Giri (with anime) >= PCP (drama CD) > Seigi no Mikata (drama CD)

Before the current equation, it was like this:

PCP (w/out anime) >> Road Racer Giri (w/out anime) >>> Seigi no Mikata (same)

Evens out.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 16, 2011)

Did Seigi no Mikata have a drama CD? I thought there was a TV Drama, which if I'm not wrong, hasn't began airing yet. I think that will put it above PCP for a week or two at least.

But yeah, in terms of just manga, I think PCP has been doing better than the other 2, until Giri introduced those new characters (was that before the anime?)


----------



## Heretic (Jul 16, 2011)

Godot said:


> Giri now has an anime. This has been known to boost ratings. Also, it has _always_ been a competitor to PCP. About Seigi no Mikata, after it got a drama CD, and Takahama made that recent epic storyline, of course it's going to jump in the rankings. And despite what you may think, PCP has risen recently. Remember +Natural was pretty close to Crow, but has now completely been curb-stomped by Team Fukuda.



Yeah, but with a color page specifically done to bring them close to Eiji, they couldn't even beat Giri for a _week_.

If with a color page they can't compete for even a week, then Giri is even more ahead on a normal consistent basis. WTF?


----------



## Corwin (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd be depressed too if I was an author and had an editor like Miura  The guy doesn't even try to give some useful advice, he just calls her stuff stupid.

Not that I like Iwase too much. As far as I remember she was a successful novelist and only started writing manga because of her obsession with Takagi. She should just go back to what she's good at.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 17, 2011)

This chapter is a good example of something that could have been drawn out but was probably better left to just one.

While the whole moral behind this chapter was clear as day, from a practical standpoint I can't fathom how Iwase could improve Natural+ at this point.

Also the "Hopeless Natural" guys reminded me of some posters on this forum and elsewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2011)

Man her editors is the worse in the century and I can't even remember his name.


----------



## Arinna (Jul 22, 2011)

Is there gonna be a chapter this week...?


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Jul 22, 2011)

Trouble a'brewin.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

I dunno could that be Ashirogi muto trolling them in secret?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish the mangakas would put themselves in the manga in some kind of bizarro storyline with Ashirogi Muto.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 22, 2011)

Miura  

I can't help but to think of Light when they were describing the main character of their new series.

And that comment by Hattori on Page 7, is he going to be leaving?


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 22, 2011)

Is it Liarmine again? Or someone new, who will be present during one arc and then disapear into nothingness?

Or mabye it's Eiji chilling somewhere in Europe and preparing to take over the world?

Btw the manga sounded amazingly stupid to me.


----------



## hehey (Jul 22, 2011)

That manga sounded ridiculous.... it could work.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope is Liarmine, I don't want another of those type of characters.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 22, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Is it Liarmine again? Or someone new, who will be present during one arc and then disapear into nothingness?



My gut feeling is that it isn't him.  But the way he's using the old man, it's possible.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 22, 2011)

Interesting so another character is going to try and mess? with WSJ or try to show that the editors don't know what they are doing. I wonder if he will stay in the shadows and write it though because I don't think that'll work. 
On the manga itself not sure if I'll read something like that but maybe if I read it might actually be interesting... well it doesn't matter though cuz its not real


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

From the guy from the pic on the phone I though it was Takagi and they were just seeing what hattori thought this way. I could be completely wrong.

Edit: ten years ago could of been the time when the old dude was friends with i'm so bad with manga names, the artists uncle so that is how they knew him and got in touch?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 22, 2011)

I just have to say that this guy can't be Takagi.... the things he's saying doesn't fit his character at all


----------



## Inugami (Jul 22, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> From the guy from the pic on the phone I though it was Takagi and they were just seeing what hattori thought this way. I could be completely wrong.
> 
> Edit: ten years ago could of been the time when the old dude was friends with i'm so bad with manga names, the artists uncle so that is how they knew him and got in touch?



Indeed it's time for a flashback Arc..Saiko's uncle>Saiko


----------



## Badalight (Jul 22, 2011)

It's not Takagi, it's not Eiji, and it's not Liarmine.

It's most likely a new character.

Takagi: Why would Takagi want Yoshida-san to see it? He made is sound like Hattori wasn't his first choice. If it was Takagi he'd obviously want Hattori to see it, and why the hell would he pull this stunt anyway? he could just show it to him. The way he acted also wasn't like takagi at all.

Eiji: Why would it be Eiji? He needs time to work on his next manga, and he wouldn't need some old guy to turn it in for him. Once again, why would he need to hide behind an old guy and why wouldn't he want his normal editor to see it?

Liarmine: This is the most possible, but the author made it seem like he learned his lesson and he wanted to do things the normal way. He already learned to trust his editor so this wouldn't make any sense.

In conclusion... yeah it's 99% a new character.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Time for another rival I guess.


----------



## Robman_13 (Jul 22, 2011)

I wonder if they are both going to be rivals or just the unknown character. I would like to see another writer/artist team go against Ashirogi Muto.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 23, 2011)

Of all the manga series in Bakuman I wish Panty Flash Fight was real. 

I like Hattori's wtf face as he was reading it. Honestly it doesn't seem that amazing compared to stuff like Ikkitousen, Sekirei, Freezing etc. that manage to get published. Although putting such a blatant ecchi manga that is also a battle manga hasn't really ever been done in jump before I don't think. To Love Ru is the closest thing I can think of so maybe that manga really is revolutionary.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 23, 2011)

Hattori seemed like such a perv getting excited over the panty-flash battle system.

Anyway the shadow figure has to be Liarmine or a new character. Duno why some people think it's Ashirogi (or just Shuujin)


----------



## Kirito (Jul 23, 2011)

What about that mangaka who Takagi punched a long time ago? You know, the one who claimed to be Ashirogi Muto?


----------



## Gallant (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Time for another rival I guess.



This card has been heavily overplayed. 

The only good thing is that the old man and his unusual manga at least could breath some fresh air into this stale formula while he is getting his strings pulled by this new character. Like Nanamine consulting all of these "professionals" on the internet and it blowing up in his face later on, I hope it happens to the new character as well.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 23, 2011)

Kirito said:


> What about that mangaka who Takagi punched a long time ago? You know, the one who claimed to be Ashirogi Muto?



You mean the guy who was in their class? IIRC he's already published in some shitty magazine drawing 3 panel comic strips. The shadow doesn't look like him either if it's the person I'm thinking of


----------



## Kirito (Jul 23, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> You mean the guy who was in their class? IIRC he's already published in some shitty magazine drawing 3 panel comic strips. The shadow doesn't look like him either if it's the person I'm thinking of



Yeah him. I know he had a different hairstyle that time, but Hiramaru bagged Aoki, so it's possible


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 23, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Yeah him. I know he had a different hairstyle that time, but Hiramaru bagged Aoki, so it's possible



Oh please...Hiramaru was always going to bag Yuri-tan~ 

But anyways, that other guy has been built up to be an asshole character that nobody likes...I doubt he'll be becoming a major antagonist at this point..



I don't think his character design will change THAT much either


----------



## Kirito (Jul 23, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Oh please...Hiramaru was always going to bag Yuri-tan~
> 
> But anyways, that other guy has been built up to be an asshole character that nobody likes...I doubt he'll be becoming a major antagonist at this point..
> 
> ...



I was actually Nakai x Aoki or Fukuda x Aoki ... don't kill me 

It would make the most sense since this is Bakuman we're talking about. A character cast aside by Ashirogi and considered fodder comes back with a vengeance. :33


----------



## Heretic (Jul 23, 2011)

Lame development. I am disappointed...


----------



## rice (Jul 23, 2011)

i dont even get how interesting exposing panty can be.

i see polka dots from that guy in the shadow, i think of engima:[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 23, 2011)

Is enigma any good? I remember it being mentioned with Liarmine's one shot a while back. (Another hint that it may be him, perhaps?)


----------



## rice (Jul 23, 2011)

i find it more interesting than the current bakuman.

it's just me though, cause im more into non battle manga.


----------



## Arinna (Jul 23, 2011)

It's definitely not Nanamine. Imo he's not the type to draw a panty flashing series. Also I believed that he has already learned his lesson. I kinda missed him though 



As for the manga....I'm a girl so I absolutely despise panty-flashing series. I find it quite disturbing when guys enjoys it to be honest.  but w/e floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 23, 2011)

Arinna said:


> As for the manga....I'm a girl so I absolutely despite panty-flashing series. I find it quite disturbing when guys enjoys it to be honest.  but w/e floats your boat I guess.



I'm a guy but I also feel the same. Well not really despise, but more of dislike. I wash my sisters' panties most of the time; I can tell you only those who haven't seen actual panties and perverts enjoy the series. What's to enjoy when it smells like metal and acid and sometimes has little holes in the center?


----------



## luffyg2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Damn Miura gets on my nerve a little more every chapter... anyway this look like an arc that might be similar to the Nanamine one... I really wanted them to focus on the 2 main character instead of going with another arc about a new rival... well we'll see if it's good


----------



## Arinna (Jul 23, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I'm a guy but I also feel the same. Well not really despise, but more of dislike. I wash my sisters' panties most of the time; I can tell you only those who haven't seen actual panties and perverts enjoy the series. What's to enjoy when it smells like metal and acid and sometimes has little holes in the center?



Yea I mean I tried to respect people's taste and all.It's fine if you like an action manga for the action but to actually read/watch it for the panty-flashing is just weird.


----------



## rice (Jul 23, 2011)

it'd be better if we get to see eiji working on his new series towards world domination.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 23, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Is enigma any good? I remember it being mentioned with Liarmine's one shot a while back. (Another hint that it may be him, perhaps?)



Is a good manga, not the best thing out there, but lately getting just better.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hopefully its Death Note, cause then Mashiro can finally get laid.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2011)

Can't imagine it being someone else then Liarmine, why? The old man and him have some agreement, the guy sucked in the past in story department, Nanamine now improved himself in it and they're going to work on this together, also the reason why he wants a fake age, so it matches Nanamine's age.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 23, 2011)

The only thing makes me think it could be Liarmine is that he said that  would comeback with a new plan, and til now everything looks very Liarmine'ish.

But I bet sport a Nakai set,no I already did that...a Miura set! is a new character.


----------



## Arinna (Jul 23, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Can't imagine it being someone else then Liarmine, why? The old man and him have some agreement, the guy sucked in the past in story department, Nanamine now improved himself in it and they're going to work on this together, also the reason why he wants a fake age, so it matches Nanamine's age.



Hmmm don't you think that would be backward-character development ? 
 I mean that would make all of Kosugi's efforts seemed kinda pointless lol.

But I guess it is Bakuman we are talking about...so far most of the characters seemed to be having backward-character developments, namely Nakai and Miura.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it just me or the Ohba try to show us that SJ is not dumb and simple minded?? 

First, we got Liarmine and now we got another new character who are underestimating SJ. What gives?

And as Mashiro new manga, it will either turn out to be Death Note v.2 or Code Geass.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd wish the new story would be kind of Disgaea-ish


----------



## Corwin (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope it's Liarmine, there are too many characters who aren't explored / used enough in the series, so there's no need to introduce new ones.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't a seen an episode in a while.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 23, 2011)

I still don't understand how it can be liarmine. It didn't sound like him, it didn't look him him, and he's learned his lesson. Plus he hasn't been out of the picture for long enough yet.

It's a new character or someone we wouldn't at all expect.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2011)

It totally was his behaviour and he could just as well be lost cause just like Miura and Nakai as pointed out befiore.
There has been a arc in between and he doesn't fit any other of the characters before, he has knowledge of shounen jump and such and it wouldn't be likely it is a new character being introduced this way.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 24, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> It totally was his behaviour and he could just as well be lost cause just like Miura and Nakai as pointed out befiore.
> There has been a arc in between and he doesn't fit any other of the characters before, he has knowledge of shounen jump and such and it wouldn't be likely it is a new character being introduced this way.



He's learned his lesson, and only 1 arc has passed, that's my point. You think he could've come up with this scheme so quickly? You know how long the author took Nakai out of the story, or how long it took for him to make Eiji use his cancellation power? He likes leaving things in the background for awhile til we forget about them.

And just look at the picture, you can see partially what the person looks like. The outfit does not fit Liarmine and the hair is a different color.


----------



## akoftroy (Jul 28, 2011)

Not as many people posting about Bakuman these days...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hiramaru-Hold on... If that happens, then Nakai would be my brother-in-law... No way... Awww... Oh, a new idea!!
>

Nakai-I feel like Yoshida-san is trying to trick me...
Hiramaru-Just let him do it, it'll work. I guarantee it!
Yoshida-


----------



## Kirito (Jul 28, 2011)

New chapter is where


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Just read chapter 12.


----------



## Godot (Jul 29, 2011)

So lots of old mangakas are getting their ideas from someone/something? I really want to know what it is

Also I'm hating some of the people's reactions to this. 'Shounen' Jump means the manga caters to boys & young teens, it doesn't mean the authors have to be part of the demographic itself. Like the editor-in-chief said, it just needs to be interesting.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 29, 2011)

^Agreed. If the age of the authors mattered, the real WSJ wouldn't have such mangaka working. They're looking at it the wrong way. 

So the elderly are getting their big moments while the young mangaka are getting whooped. Just wait til Eiji shows up with his new manga...


----------



## Badalight (Jul 29, 2011)

Eh, chapter was okay. Not liking this arc.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 29, 2011)

Godot said:


> So lots of old mangakas are getting their ideas from someone/something? I really want to know what it is
> 
> Also I'm hating some of the people's reactions to this. 'Shounen' Jump means the manga caters to boys & young teens, it doesn't mean the authors have to be part of the demographic itself. Like the editor-in-chief said, it just needs to be interesting.


I agree.

Except that they're probably committing fraud here. To get published they'd have to sign contracts stating that it's their own work, and yet they're all actually collaborating with Mister Mysterious.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 29, 2011)

"Wait, that's a good idea!"  Hiramaru  

But with the talk of how similar these mangas are to Liarmine's work, maybe he is the one pulling the strings.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 29, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> "Wait, that's a good idea!"  Hiramaru
> 
> But with the talk of how similar these mangas are to Liarmine's work, maybe he is the one pulling the strings.



First page say, The attack of the middle aged man, newcomer writer.

So I doubt is Liarmine, also the poor dude couldn't come with ideas from his own manga this new character has even for three!
-

Nakai needs to take a bath somehow I feel disgusted every time he appears, wonder if this time he gonna try to be the super mangaka.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 29, 2011)

Kaya was pretty funny in this chapter. She's a female so no surprise there that she didn't get the one shot.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, shit.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 29, 2011)

Inugami said:


> First page say, The attack of the middle aged man, newcomer writer.
> 
> So I doubt is Liarmine, also the poor dude couldn't come with ideas from his own manga this new character has even for three!



Never know, especially how they keep comparing it to Lairmine's manga.  Perhaps he reformed and boosting those senior mangaka to restore his reputation?



Inugami said:


> Nakai needs to take a bath somehow I feel disgusted every time he appears, wonder if this time he gonna try to be the super mangaka.



I know, but finally Yoshida is playing the cards to get Nakai to stop being a slob.   But lol using Aoki's elder sister as the prize.


----------



## Arinna (Jul 29, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Never know, especially how they keep comparing it to Lairmine's manga.  Perhaps he reformed and boosting those senior mangaka to restore his reputation?





Nah, this chapter pretty much confirmed that mr. mysterious is not Nanamine. 
I like Nanamine alot but I don't think he's a genius writer of any sort. Whereas this guy seems to be pulling out interesting storylines easily.

If Nanamine could really think of those stories, he could have just serialised them under his name to restore his reputation. He isn't the type to let people benefits from his efforts. 




Loved Kaya's reaction to the one shot haha, I'm pretty sure most girls will react that way


----------



## Badalight (Jul 29, 2011)

Like I said, it's not Liarmine.

If it wasn't obvious enough in the last chapter it's DEFINITELY obvious in this one. Come on, it's not too hard to figure out. It's either someone obscure that we forgot about, or it's a brand new characters like I've been saying from the start of this arc.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 30, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I know, but finally Yoshida is playing the cards to get Nakai to stop being a slob.   But lol using Aoki's elder sister as the prize.



I really doubt shes real , but again it could lead to a interesting mini Nakai arc trying to found if she really exist.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 30, 2011)

I thought Hiramaru confirmed Aoki had an holder sister?    

But its very possible that Yoshida is making up the sister's looks, and she is very much the opposite of Aoki.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 30, 2011)

If he's another character that will disapear after 1 arc only, I'm going to be pissed. And I'll say it again, this "Panties battle...something" manga looks like complete shit and if I were to read it, I'd probably react like Kaya.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 30, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I thought Hiramaru confirmed Aoki had an holder sister?
> 
> But its very possible that Yoshida is making up the sister's looks, and she is very much the opposite of Aoki.



or mr. mysterious is really aoki's sister. dunno


----------



## Corwin (Jul 31, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Nah, this chapter pretty much confirmed that mr. mysterious is not Nanamine.



How so? When Arai's editor said the story of his new one-shot reminded him of the "Classroom of Truth" and Arai was so shocked he spat his coffee, I thought his editor was on to something.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 31, 2011)

Corwin said:


> How so? When Arai's editor said the story of his new one-shot reminded him of the "Classroom of Truth" and Arai was so shocked he spat his coffee, I thought his editor was on to something.



Liarmine was an idiot who couldn't write a manga on his own and needed help from friends. Eventually when he stopped getting help fro people it STILL sucked.

You think he could come out of nowhere in such a little time and create THREE amazing mangas? yeah right.

And seriously, it showed the dudes hair already, it's NOT Liarmines. His hair was long and white.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

How I missed this. pek


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

346 pages!


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Liarmine was an idiot who couldn't write a manga on his own and needed help from friends. Eventually when he stopped getting help fro people it STILL sucked.
> 
> You think he could come out of nowhere in such a little time and create THREE amazing mangas? yeah right.
> 
> And seriously, it showed the dudes hair already, it's NOT Liarmines. His hair was long and white.



Yes this guy is like Liarmine Bizarro.

He doesn't  get the credit (until now, but well perhaps later he could try) and comes with the ideas for other people


----------



## Corwin (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe his aim is to discredit Jump  After those manga get serialized, he will suddenly stop sharing ideas with them.


----------



## kazuri (Jul 31, 2011)

> You think he could come out of nowhere in such a little time and create THREE amazing mangas? yeah right.



He didnt come up with '3 amazing mangas' he could have come up with the BEGINNINGS of 3 POTENTIALLY amazing mangas.

Remember, his original idea for the manga was his alone, then he got help from friends.

Not that I necessarily think its him... But it could be possible.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 31, 2011)

kazuri said:


> He didnt come up with '3 amazing mangas' he could have come up with the BEGINNINGS of 3 POTENTIALLY amazing mangas.
> 
> Remember, his original idea for the manga was his alone, then he got help from friends.
> 
> Not that I necessarily think its him... But it could be possible.



You're forgetting that in Bakuman time it's still only been like 2 months since Liarmine's story ended. No one can come up with 3 good mangas in that time, not in the Bakuman world at least. You don't just write a good manga over-night.

Also, he pumped out 3 more chapters for the panties manga as if he already had them completed. You think he wrote 6 chapters in 2 months? 3 of those being "first" chapters where he had to think of an entire story, idea, and characters.

There's no way, it's not Liarmine.


----------



## abcd (Aug 1, 2011)

This new guy sounds more like an awesome editor than a writer... I think we will be seeing Hattori's rival soon...


----------



## Arinna (Aug 1, 2011)

abcd said:


> This new guy sounds more like an awesome editor than a writer... I think we will be seeing Hattori's rival soon...



lol I never thought about it like that, that would be awesome!


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 4, 2011)

Just caught up to this manga finally.

Nanamine is so much like Light (even in defeat)


----------



## Inugami (Aug 4, 2011)

abcd said:


> This new guy sounds more like an awesome editor than a writer... I think we will be seeing Hattori's rival soon...



It would be cool and edgy, but chapter already called him a newcomer writer so I doubt is Hattori's rival this time.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 4, 2011)

Nanamine (in a world where he is a great mangaka) and Eiji as rivals would bring forth so much lulz. L and Light battle reincarnated.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Shuujin was actually my faviorte character.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 6, 2011)

So, no chapter this week?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 6, 2011)

There is, it's just delayed.


----------



## Gallant (Aug 6, 2011)

It is funny that everyone kept saying it wasn't Nanamine. Technically true because he isn't directly writing these series or giving input but he seems to have expanded his thinking and revamped his plans quite a bit. Screw playing or coaching on the court when you can take a front office position and really run the show. 

Nanamine gaining a second wind is better than this being a completely new character imo. It at least gives the feel of the duo having a legitimate antagonist for now as well as hopefully making it so he can come up with something else even if his current plan gets stopped too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2011)

Nanamine again? Meh.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 6, 2011)

WE KNEW IT!!!

If Liarmine is so rich he could just start his own Veteran Youth JUMP! magazine or something, why do all this just to crush Ashirogi Muto? Also the writers can just cut out the middleman and just work with the artist to begin with, Liarmine can be the middleman company that gets them together then just make it a legit business...

He's just being dumb.


----------



## Spike31589 (Aug 6, 2011)

time for round two already man nanamine must really like losing and it said 8 months had past since the first nanamine fight that was really fast


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 6, 2011)

Didn't see this coming. Never thought that Nanamine is from rich family background. This chapter sealed that Saiko will be always under Eiji. Eiji completely saw through the whole thing, just from reading the manga while Saiko try to defend those unsuccessful veterans with his same bs argument. Shujin was right when he said that reality is indeed harsh. I guess this why Shujin has wife and Saiko is still bachelor. 

Overall, it is a nice chapter.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 6, 2011)

> Nanamine again? Meh.



No, nanamie still. 

Do you not realize how stupid it would have been if bakuman had the exact same arc plot, twice? Nanamie comes in gets other people to write manga for him. Then weeks later, some new person comes in and gets other people to write manga for him. Yea....


----------



## Kirito (Aug 6, 2011)

I WAS RIGHT! IT'S NANAMINE!

EDIT: The recent surge of one-shots in the manga is eerily similar to what we're having IRL. There's also a surge in one-shots now


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 6, 2011)

I am pleased at this development. I thought the previous nanamine arc was rushed and ruined a good opportunity at having a major villain in the manga. Having nanamine not just in charge of his own manga, but trying to undermine JUMP with an entire evil corporation is pretty cool. He seems to have learned from the mistakes of previously trusting the internet. Now if he employs people they are invested and will work hard to come up with good ideas. 

I'm wondering how Ashirogi will compete with this though. It seems like nothing is going to stop Panty Flash Fight from becoming a major hit and taking the #1 spot. I wonder if this type of thing is going to either force Ashirogi to end PCP and start a new series or if Eiji will ultimately have to return as the hero with his new manga and expose Nanamine as a fraud. 

Also it would be awesome if Iwase joined the evil corporation as a writer, but I doubt that will happen after Takagi talked her down from killing herself.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2011)

The idea of having an organization not only employing ghost writers to work collaboratively on manga but also artificially manipulate the feedback/polls is ingenious...albeit a bit underhanded.

But we all know that the series will eventually have this venture fall flat on it's face due to some weakness that we may not have been presented with.

I knew it would be weird if Nanamine came back as an earnest mangaka doing it the traditional way.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 6, 2011)

> I'm wondering how Ashirogi will compete with this though.



It will self destruct most likely. Otherwise there would probably be less kids he hired, and more, retired mangaka.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 6, 2011)

takagi is an idiot

eiji is right: recycling is good.don't treat evryone as disposables


----------



## Badalight (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay guys, I'll eat my words... it was Liarmine the whole time.

However, I knew it wasn't him actually writing the manga. I was right about that at least.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 6, 2011)

Eiji just broke the fourth wall with his statement, recycling is good.

That's exactly what Ohba is doing right now, recycling the Nanamine plot  Awesome! 

I can already see it before me, to expose the company Eiji will write the number one manga in the world, which is bakuman.
Hinting at Ohba's ideals of bakuman being the most brilliant manga ever


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice to see Eiji again this chapter. Jump would be screwed if it wasn't for him.

And oh wow, Nanamine strikes again. I wonder if the only way to stop him is by killing him....Bakuman might become as dark as Death Note 

I'm slightly confused though, was that fat fuck Nakai in that organization too?

EDIT: On second look I think it's just some other fat guy


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 6, 2011)

LMAO, I called it. L - Eiji, Nanamine - Light - Make it happen Ohba and Obata. 

I actually like this twist, Nanamine is the shit.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 6, 2011)

Recycling is a good thing!    (We need an Eiji Emoticon!) 



Tyrannos said:


> But with the talk of how similar these mangas are to Liarmine's work, maybe he is the one pulling the strings.



Nailed it!  

I just got to say, if Lairmine put all that money into that office, he might've as well started his own Manga Publishing company than messing around with Jump and have his plans go to waste when the cat gets out of the bag.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL so suddenly Liarmine now is from a rich family and hes still doing the same shit but in a fight club scale?, wasn't he forced to deliver Pizza at the beginning? and now he just ask money like nothing...this doesn't make much sense.

It was very anticlimax when he got revealed as the mastermind.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 7, 2011)

bakuMAN. Ah, that would be quite something.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 7, 2011)

> However, I knew it wasn't him actually writing the manga.



Only in the sense that jump isnt actually writing the manga, either.

Actually ashirogimuto are huge hypocrites, they are doing exactly what nanamie did, just on a smaller scale.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 7, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Only in the sense that jump isnt actually writing the manga, either.
> 
> Actually ashirogimuto are huge hypocrites, they are doing exactly what nanamie did, just on a smaller scale.



It's not really being hypocrytical. It's happened thousands of times, where an artist teams up with a writer. It's just a collab because there are 2 people good at 2 different things combining their efforts. hell the 2 creators of bakuman do that... 1 writes it and 1 draws it.

So i don't really see your point.

Nanamine was getting help from 50 people over the internet while taking 100% of the credit. So much to the point where it wasn't even his story anymore, it was a collab of 51 people.

And this time... yeah you definitely can't compare his second plan to anything Ashirogi Muto do.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 7, 2011)

You are forgeting their editor, who also has a say in the story. That's 3 people working on one story. Not to mention all the assistants doing the toning, and any ideas they come up with that are used, etc etc.

Where do you draw the line?

There is NOTHING wrong with multiple people working on something, if it turns out good. Even if it does turn out bad, that doesn't mean theres anything wrong with it either, because the same thing happens to solo mangaka.

It's ok for a writer to get help from a artist, and an artist to get help from a writer, and everyone to get help from an editor(theres a reason its the word EDITOR) but two writers cant collab? 2 artists can, i mean the assistants are, so why not 3? 4? where do you draw the line?

A good story is a good story, and TONS of media is done as collaboration every year.


The ONLY thing that has been done wrong is the lying and deceit.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 7, 2011)

Also I still don't fully understand Nanamine's full plan. So he pays high-schoolers to read manga and up-vote the panty series. When they have an idea they give it to a group of 16 veteran jump ghost-authors?

And then those ghost authors collaborate and make final drafts? Or they make multiple drafts and Nanamine chooses the one he thinks is the best? I don't really get the full process.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 7, 2011)

kazuri said:


> You are forgeting their editor, who also has a say in the story. That's 3 people working on one story. Not to mention all the assistants doing the toning, and any ideas they come up with that are used, etc etc.
> 
> Where do you draw the line?
> 
> There is NOTHING wrong with multiple people working on something, if it turns out good. Even if it does turn out bad, that doesn't mean theres anything wrong with it either, because the same thing happens to solo mangaka.



Uhm... every mangaka has assistants and an editor, so how does that make Ashirogi muto any different than the norm? Nanamine is the one who broke out of the norm by getting 50 anonymous people to help.

You're talking about 2 completely different things here.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 7, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with current Nanamine's plan. He is paying those who are contributing the manga in the expenses of the "mangaka" and those "mangaka" seems desperate enough to accept this offer. It is very fair deal as Nanamine didn't force them. Since this is a Shounen manga, Nanamine's plan destined to be failed/foiled (again).

As for the vote buying, yeah, it is a bit underhanded.

Is anyone here starting to get tired of Saiko's ethic?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see Nanamine's reaction when his organization falls apart


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Same thing, different day. Nananime is back with nearly the same strategy ...seems like he did not learn a thing from his previous lost ... it seems to soon for him to come back already, I get the feeling that they are really trying to establish a main bad guy to make it more like a battle manga. Would have loved an Ashirogi Muto centered arc instead.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2011)

The only bad thing with Liarmine's plan, is plot.. that is the same fucking shit, just rewritten to look apparently more cool but  imo ends being ubber ridiculous, seriously I'm okay with Liarmine's II.. but this fast? and the same old act, no thanks Bakuman I just lose respect to this manga.

Wonder what's next..another recycled Nakai's Arc about him trying to get some pussy?, wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 7, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Also I still don't fully understand Nanamine's full plan. So he pays high-schoolers to read manga and up-vote the panty series. When they have an idea they give it to a group of 16 veteran jump ghost-authors?
> 
> And then those ghost authors collaborate and make final drafts? Or they make multiple drafts and Nanamine chooses the one he thinks is the best? I don't really get the full process.



Nanamine's plan is basically the same as last time.  But instead of knowing individuals, he's using unknowing participants who think they are part of some manga test / sampling group.   

As for the mangaka, they have no idea they are being used, all they care about is that these suggestions help improve their mangas and giving them a second chance at popularity.   Meanwhile, Nanamine is apparently showing Jump once again that groups > teams with manga creativity.   

Too bad Eiji can do it all by himself.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 7, 2011)

So I guessed it wrong haha  still, Nanamine <3 I'm happy that it's him. I was hoping to see him soon. 

But damn, the dude didn't learned his lesson, I feel so bad for Kosugi, he would be so dissapointed if he finds out... 




Rokudaime said:


> Didn't see this coming. Never thought that Nanamine is from rich family background. This chapter sealed that Saiko will be always under Eiji. Eiji completely saw through the whole thing, *just from reading the manga while Saiko try to defend those unsuccessful veterans with his same bs argument. Shujin was right when he said that reality is indeed harsh. I guess this why Shujin has wife and Saiko is still bachelor. *
> 
> Overall, it is a nice chapter.



lmao  so true. Saiko needs to stop living in his bubble, his ideas of the real world is as idealistic as his ideas of romance.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm planning to continue reading Bakuman. I only read around 10 chapters AFAIK. Is this manga text heavy?


----------



## Arinna (Aug 7, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> I'm planning to continue reading Bakuman. I only read around 10 chapters AFAIK. Is this manga text heavy?



Compare to your average shonen, yes. Though it varied from chapters to chapters...
Ohba's mangas usually contains alot of text.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 7, 2011)

What Nanamine is doing is basically the editor-in-chief's or a manager's job, babysitting a bunch of strangers to come up with something creative so he could sell the collecting works under his name, or his company's name. 

The only difference is that he isn't aiming for a financial profit, which makes whatever he was doing unjustifiable.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 7, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Compare to your average shonen, yes. Though it varied from chapters to chapters...
> Ohba's mangas usually contains alot of text.



Okay thanks, Looks like it will take a while before I can catch up with the current discussion.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 7, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Nanamine's plan is basically the same as last time.  But instead of knowing individuals, he's using unknowing participants who think they are part of some manga test / sampling group.
> 
> As for the mangaka, they have no idea they are being used, all they care about is that these suggestions help improve their mangas and giving them a second chance at popularity.   Meanwhile, Nanamine is apparently showing Jump once again that groups > teams with manga creativity.
> 
> Too bad Eiji can do it all by himself.



But there is more to it than that. He also has a group of 16 ghost authors who apparently give ideas to the veterans.

Because the one dude was talking to those 16 people and telling them they need to think of ideas to fit that veteran mangaka's art and writing style.

So there are... 5 groups?

1. High-schoolers who get paid to read manga, submit ideas, and vote for the panty manga

2. A group of 16 ghost writers who take those ideas and work together and make multiple drafts of multiple mangas.

3. The spokes-person for nanamine who collects those drafts

4. nanamine who chooses which draft he likes best, and gives them to old jump veterans

5. The old jump veterans who turn in their drafts


That's how I see it... anyway.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 7, 2011)

Not to mention that these 16 people are PROFESSIONAL writers, not just any random school kid or salary man like last time...
Also when people are doing it for money, they tend to take their job much more seriously.

P.S I would love to work for Nanamine as the manga-reader. I mean getting paid to read manga while having free drinks is just.....


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 7, 2011)

A bit disappointed with the turn of events...that's exactly looks like Nanamine's first plan except he's doing this through an old guy, and him being from a rich family was....uexpected to say the least.

Very meh chapter.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 7, 2011)

Didn't we just have a whole friggin arc about many people coming up with a story for a single manga, where the conclusion was that it's a complete failure? What's the point of reusing the same idea again...


----------



## Arinna (Aug 7, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Didn't we just have a whole friggin arc about many people coming up with a story for a single manga, where the conclusion was that it's a complete failure? What's the point of reusing the same idea again...



Well give it a chance, maybe Ohba will surprise us ? who knows. I mean they did let Eiji ends his manga without the whole cliche-shonen-don't-give-up crap...


----------



## Gallant (Aug 7, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Didn't we just have a whole friggin arc about many people coming up with a story for a single manga, where the conclusion was that it's a complete failure? What's the point of reusing the same idea again...



Stretching a story that could and should have probably already ended by now but because its a hit they keep on going to make more money.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2011)

Only way I forgive this Arc is if we get a big flashback of Mashiro's uncle.

Main character is the one that need some kind of Arc to make him stop looking just like Shuujin's drawing skills, instead we got a recycled  villain suddenly has a rich background that now runs a cult of manga sitting in an awesome office like Gesse Howard. only Nanamine fanboys would be pleased with this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Didn't we just have a whole friggin arc about many people coming up with a story for a single manga, where the conclusion was that it's a complete failure? What's the point of reusing the same idea again...



Seems like the mangaka wants to expand on that very idea. The only way this arc could be deemed even remotely original is if Nanamine's group actually succeeds and this business model becomes a permanent staple of the manga industry. 

If not, it's the same old mess we had with Nanamine previously  but on a much larger scale.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2011)

^I agree with you, the Liarmine need to succeed this time.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 7, 2011)

This will be fun... 

Smh.

Needs to have flashback also if they don't improve on PCP or start to have more ideas about Non mainstream battle manga I will be truly disappointed.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 7, 2011)

Nanamine's sudden return surprised me considering it seemed like he turned over a new leaf. Oh well, I welcome it since it's making things interesting for this arc.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 7, 2011)

Not that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) again.


----------



## Phantasmical (Aug 7, 2011)

Vino said:


> Not that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) again.




My sentements excactly. Hopefully he will go to jail in this arc.


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2011)

why is he back so soon?

are they going to make him out to be their nemesis? 

and he needs to be charged with fraud or something


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 7, 2011)

The hell was ohba thinking with this chapter?
I hope it's something good


----------



## Badalight (Aug 7, 2011)

Well guys think of it this way. Would you have preferred it be yet ANOTHER new character that comes for 1 arc and then leaves?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm ok with Nanamine being the mastermind behind this,really.Almost anything is better than having a new character that pops in and then poofs out after only 1 freaking arc.But OxO better take a different route with this and make Nanamine actually win or something,or else...


----------



## Corwin (Aug 7, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Nanamine is back (I was right) 

His new idea seems pretty dumb though. First of all, what is he trying to achieve? He said he wants to be "#1 mangaka on Jump", but I guess that means he just intends to get one of those veterans' manga to #1 spot and then gloat about his methods being correct or something.

Second, how could he possibly support this whole operation in the long term? OK, authors give him 60% of their profits. But at this moment there are only 3 serialized authors, as Nanamine focuses only on Jump. Even if he had all authors of Jump paying him, would that still be enough? He has a bunch of pro writers, even more kids checking and suggesting ideas, plus he rents like 4 office floors


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 7, 2011)

I just hope this time around we get a better motive for Nanamine doing what he's doing instead of just "trying to beat Ashirogi".

Nanamine in general seems very critical of Jump and their methods, and I think there's a lot they could do with that perspective.


----------



## Dango (Aug 7, 2011)

I hope Nanamine's interference is prelude/catalyst to expanding the manga Ashirogi have in mind. 
Its the only reason I can think of for his continued involvement/existence in the Bakuman manga.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2011)

Corwin said:


> plus he rents like 4 office floors





First Tsurugi said:


> Nanamine in general seems very critical of Jump and their methods, and I think there's a lot they could do with that perspective.



What makes me think like someone already said in this thread...why not make his own magazine? hes really that resented by jump and the duo that he can't but try to beat them on their magazine? lol, gotta love how geniuses act really dumb.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 7, 2011)

Wasn't Nanamine supposed to be rehabilitated? To no purpose


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't get why people are skeptical about this new arc and Nanamine coming back. The basic plot is the same but that is the whole point. Before he was using random people from the internet with no responsibility or investment. However now by making his own company he can monetize good ideas and people will be motivated and committed to making the best manga possible. 

Plus unlike when he was a rookie, by using the veteran artists as a front along with pro authors he can now ensure that the series has lasting success and that he won't ever run out of good ideas down the line. Him perfecting his plan on how to make the best manga is much more compelling because Ashirogi has no way to stop him. Even if Eiji saw through panty flash fight as having a different author it doesn't change the fact that the manga is viewed by everyone as interesting and a big hit. 

Establishing a real villain is something the manga needed. They always talk about "non mainstream battle manga" but up to this point none of the rivals stayed around long enough or were much of a threat to be taken seriously for Bakuman to actually become that type of manga. Even if Nanamine is exposed what can anyone do to stop him? The manga his company creates is interesting that is the bottom line, the only reason classroom of truth failed was because he ran out of good ideas and started copying other people. Panty Flash Fight is 100% original and interesting even if it was created by dozens of people instead of a single author.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 7, 2011)

Phantasmical said:


> My sentements excactly. Hopefully he will go to jail in this arc.



Since when was having ghost writers a criminal offence ?


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 7, 2011)

If anything its just a breach of contract. I just don't see why Liarmine plays in the shadows, why not have the old artists tell JUMP straight up that they are illustrating it and has a team of people writing it. He gets his point across either way.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2011)

I have to re-read this chapter, I was reading but I don't know what happened.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 7, 2011)

Inugami said:


> What makes me think like someone already said in this thread...why not make his own magazine? hes really that resented by jump and the duo that he can't but try to beat them on their magazine? lol, gotta love how geniuses act really dumb.



For the same reason Ashirogi never consider getting serialized in a different magazine.

Bakuman is serialized in Jump and centered around Jump.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> I don't get why people are skeptical about this new arc and Nanamine coming back. *The basic plot is the same* but that is the whole point.



That's the problem, it would be okay in a year or two, but..already? also this time everything is being really ridiculous like some kind of manga cult and I can't take it seriously only reason he still try this on Jump is because hes so frigging resented at duo..Liarmine such a genius rich boy with epic butthurt .


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 8, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> For the same reason Ashirogi never consider getting serialized in a different magazine.
> 
> Bakuman is serialized in Jump and centered around Jump.



JUMP has an installed user base and getting popular in JUMP is the quickest possible way to become popular and get anime deals and other stuff. Even if he makes his own magazine he has to be able to produce all of the content, he may be rich but it would take hundreds or thousands of people to do editing, proofing, publishing printing etc. His goal isn't to destroy JUMP, he actually likes JUMP he is simply trying to show a new way to make a popular manga. 

I just think of him as the evil shounen version of CLAMP and his position becomes a lot more appealing in my mind.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> His goal isn't to destroy JUMP, he actually likes JUMP he is simply trying to show a new way to make a popular manga.



ch. 38
ch. 38

First and last page looks more like his intention is still about beat duo and jump than anything, but yes sure he later would reveal the way he does things (like in the first arc did) but I doubt they are going too accept it like they didn't the first time.

p.s. didn't notice earlier..but isn't Liarmine's new sidekick the one that did a manga similar to Trap? it was called Cheater or something like that.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 8, 2011)

wait wait wait isn't this like the exact same set-up as the other Nanamine shit ?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> wait wait wait isn't this like the exact same set-up as the other Nanamine shit ?



Yes but more pimped by bags of money, also this time looks like he has more faith on his lackeys/monitors ( ch. 38 ).


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

Gade said:


> The author of “Thief Cheater” is Hibiki Kyotaro.



Reps+

LOL yes it was him!, I would forget if wasn't for the hairstyle.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 8, 2011)

Gade said:


> The author of “Thief Cheater” is Hibiki Kyotaro.



Wow, Nice catch! 
 Recycling is a good thing


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 8, 2011)

Nanamine's return did feel a little too soon considering that it hasn't been all that long since we last saw him (and it seemed like he had suffered Defeat Means Friendship syndrome).

Still, as others have pointed out, this is an interesting concept.  While it goes against Jump's methodology to employ teams of people to create just one manga, the fact remains that this is true of many other forms of entertainment.  And his earlier screw ups (too many cooks...) aside, Nanamine does have a point.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 8, 2011)

Nanamine, you're doing it wrong. If you want to beat the duo, you should screw the rule and use your money to hire assassin to kill them and steal their lovers away. 

As for the Jump, just kill the Chief-Editor, Hattori and Hiramura's editor. With 3 of them gone, taking over the Jump is not longer a fleeting dream. Also, the chapter should end at Nanamine wore a cloak and do the infamous evil laugh on the top of his company.


----------



## yo586 (Aug 8, 2011)

Man, I don't get why they don't do an arc or two that actually progresses the storyline for the main characters.  If they were to start a second manga, or get an anime, or ANYTHING besides status quo, I'd be pleased.  If the author did it right, he could open up another couple of plot points that have far more relevance.

I really like this manga, but at this point its stalling so badly I am getting to the point where it will be hard to redeem even if sometime in the future they actually start getting to work on the real plot.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 16, 2011)

Is there no chapter this week ? o_o it's already tuesday, am I missing something ?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

not till Thursday or friday i dont think there has even been a chapter on tuesday


----------



## Arinna (Aug 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> not till Thursday or friday i dont think there has even been a chapter on tuesday



Chapter 144 was supposed to comes out last saturday (143 was the week before that). So I'm talking about the chapter on saturday.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 16, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Chapter 144 was supposed to comes out last saturday (143 was the week before that). So I'm talking about the chapter on saturday.



Shonen Jump was on break last week.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 16, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Shonen Jump was on break last week.



So that's what I missed


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Chapter 144 was supposed to comes out last saturday (143 was the week before that). So I'm talking about the chapter on saturday.



there was a break in SJ last week


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Next chapter should come out in a few days from now.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 16, 2011)

don't post if there's no update


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 20, 2011)

No chapter yet? I'm so mad


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 20, 2011)

Taking a while to come out.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who felt a bit sorry for Nanamine  during that flashback?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 21, 2011)

Liarmine really took Money and Intelligence to heart now did he?

And for some reason I see Ashirogi enrolling in that company, or someone from the Fukuda Team.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 21, 2011)

Money and Inteligence would be such a great Manga if it ever existed.
This chapter only made me mad it isn't real.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2011)

Nanamine is beyond obsessed when it comes to Ashirogi Muto. The fact that he went through the trouble of showing them his entire operation says  quite a bit. Not just that but his business model is one that builds debt and relies on trying to create a hit in order to get out of the red. Only someone with huge capital could undertake such a risk.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 21, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nanamine is beyond obsessed when it comes to Ashirogi Muto. The fact that he went through the trouble of showing them his entire operation says  quite a bit. Not just that but his business model is one that builds debt and relies on trying to create a hit in order to get out of the red. Only someone with huge capital could undertake such a risk.



Can't you see that he is using the same concept Ashirogi used in Money and Intelligence?

I think he is more obsessed with that Manga than with the author. He wants it to be real. He wants Money and Intelligence to be as real as we Bakuman fans do.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations, Ashirogi Muto, your ex-manga created an antagonist 

Now I wonder, how Ashirogi Muto going to defeat Nanamine? This is impossible no matter how you see. Nanamine got money and the duo don't have money to compete.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 21, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Am I the only one who felt a bit sorry for Nanamine  during that flashback?



I did for a second, then I started to laugh at the premise that Money and Intelligence changed and made his child hood feel empty and fake 

I wonder how long his new plan will last. It'll be crushing down somehow eventually.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 21, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Am I the only one who felt a bit sorry for Nanamine  during that flashback?



I did 
It sounds corny but, Nanamine, money can't buy you happiness. 


==

In regard to the chapter, Nanamine's company turned out the way I've imagined it to be. Nicely done. 


Next chapter I can totally see Mashiro preaching out how this is "the wrong way to make a manga" and yada yada....


----------



## Badalight (Aug 21, 2011)

And Nanamine forgot to mention he pays the 100 to vote for the series that get published in Jump, fabricating the results a little.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 21, 2011)

Great chapter. Love how people are going to hate on him even though he's only a couple steps away from being his own publishing company, and working more or less exactly how 'jump' works.


I also wish money and intelligence was published..!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 21, 2011)

Remember that it was said that Nanamine didn't graduate? I suppose the reason is because he couldn't find friends, which means that buying friends didn't work out in the end. So he wants to get back at Ashirogi, while admiring them in the same time.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 21, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Remember that it was said that Nanamine didn't graduate? I suppose the reason is because he couldn't find friends, which means that buying friends didn't work out in the end. So he wants to get back at Ashirogi, while admiring them in the same time.



I don't think you really need friends to graduate though....


----------



## Cromer (Aug 21, 2011)

So, just finished watchng the anime. Where do I continue from?


----------



## Gallant (Aug 21, 2011)

Hahaha wow, I admit I really loved that last page where Nanamine is saying all of this effort, money, and intelligence is to crush Ashirogi Muto. Even though they beat him once before, this really did give him the vibe of a threatening villain and seeing our duo so shocked was great.

I think it would have been better if he had waited until he got out of the red from one of those manga becoming a massive hit. Otherwise, I think he was far too impatient and just wanted to gloat before he knew the method would be sustainable.

Also I had to laugh at the fact Arai-sensei is only 34 years old. Come on now, that is still very young by Jump mangaka standards. Its a joke to try and claim he is some kind of geezer. This is the point where Bakuman exaggerates certain aspects of the magazine. I'm pretty sure at least half of the people who are currently serialized in WSJ are older than 30.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 21, 2011)

Didn't Liarmine work has a pizza delivery boy before? or later there was mention it was a lie? I find weird he didn't use much money at first.

Flashback, lol he just become influenced with a manga that much, makes me remember the dudes that started to act like L and Kira after watching Death Note.. stupid kid.

It was interesting the tour at Liarmine Corp. but the Arc still fails for me.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 21, 2011)

> I don't think you really need friends to graduate though....


No, I meant that he dropped out of school because he had no friends, he wasn't social, etc.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good chapter and good arc so far. Liarmine is actually legit now.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 21, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> No, I meant that he dropped out of school because he had no friends, he wasn't social, etc.



So he got depressed and didn't want to study more? perhaps, the dude is very unstable.



typhoon72 said:


> Good chapter and good arc so far. Liarmine is actually legit now.



Nah he isn't, he perfected his plan but is the same moron that couldn't wait to brag about his masterplan.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2011)

Cromer said:


> So, just finished watchng the anime. Where do I continue from?



Hmm,I haven't watched the anime,but it ends with Miura being introduced as Ashirogi Muto's new editor,right?Then I think you should start with chapter 35.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 21, 2011)

Lulz, this new chapter really gave Nanamine the depth he needed. This arc looks promising.


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2011)

i cant believe they are tying nanamie with 'money and intelligence'

:rofl

i didn't see that coming until this chapter


----------



## Badalight (Aug 21, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Didn't Liarmine work has a pizza delivery boy before? or later there was mention it was a lie? I find weird he didn't use much money at first.
> 
> Flashback, lol he just become influenced with a manga that much, *makes me remember the dudes that started to act like L and Kira after watching Death Note.. stupid kid.*
> 
> It was interesting the tour at Liarmine Corp. but the Arc still fails for me.



Maybe that's who Liarmine is based off of? Same guys who wrote death note, ya know.


----------



## Corwin (Aug 21, 2011)

I was a bit impressed with Nanamine's plan, until he said that all of it was just to "win" against Ashirogi 

And I still don't believe that one big hit will bring the entire company out of debt! He takes 60% of the author's income but he has to pay for 4 office floors, 16 pro manga writers, and a bunch of "monitors", how taking 60% of one mangaka's income is going to be enough?


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

One Hit like One Piece would cover that I think.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 21, 2011)

His dad may own the building as well, making the rent basically free.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm betting the old addage, "The bigger they are, the harder they fall" will apply to Nanamine's scheme sooner or later.

Next week, we will likely see the duo freeking out and talking to Hattori, and Hattori going .   Then the chapter after that, the duo starts falling into dispair and then something sets their fire off again to try to beat the veterans.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 21, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Nah he isn't, he perfected his plan but is the same moron that couldn't wait to brag about his masterplan.



I meant as a character, not just lolevul


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

Badagoob said:


> Maybe that's who Liarmine is based off of? Same guys who wrote death note, ya know.



It wouldn't be the first time they broke the 4th wall.



Tyrannos said:


> I'm betting the old addage, "The bigger they are, the harder they fall" will apply to Nanamine's scheme sooner or later.
> 
> Next week, we will likely see the duo freeking out and talking to Hattori, and Hattori going .   Then the chapter after that, the duo starts falling into dispair and then something sets their fire off again to try to beat the veterans.



LOL, wonder what would happen if Liarmine lose again, suicide? new Fukuda team member?, or he gonna come after two arc's again with the version 3 of his plan.




typhoon72 said:


> I meant as a character, not just lolevul



Has a character hes still just the same, the only thing that got more legit was his plan with tons of money that looks perfect atm but is also a big bet, if he doesn't public a big hit with great weekly ranking  Liarmine is going down, this is why I don't feel much hyped but is gonna be funny to watch his reactions if he start to fail again.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 22, 2011)

Inugami said:


> LOL, wonder what would happen if Liarmine lose again, suicide? new Fukuda team member?, or he gonna come after two arc's again with the version 3 of his plan.



Gawd, lets hope there isn't another Liarmine arc.   Be just as bad as Miura becoming the editor again.

But wouldn't be surprised if Lairmine went through somekind of depression and Ashirogi had to stop it before it got to the point.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Gawd, lets hope there isn't another Liarmine arc.   Be just as bad as Miura becoming the editor again.
> 
> But wouldn't be surprised if Lairmine went through somekind of depression and Ashirogi had to stop it before it got to the point.



Well it looks like Liarmine's editor just disappeared, so yes probably Ashirogi gonna be the ones that would do that.


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 22, 2011)

I really don't like Nanamine so to me this arc looks like its going to be quite boring.. I wish he would just learn his lesson already and then we can move on to some other stuff.


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2011)

evil is evil after all

ashirogi needs to put him in his place


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2011)

The flashback made the chapter great, eww Liarmine's childish personality starting to show hes going to fuck things again.

And I still agree with his method like last arc if it produces great manga, but I can't say hes beating duo this time, the dude barely does something.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 28, 2011)

The systems that Nanamine creates are perfectly valid and potentially can produce great manga. But they do have a flaw: Nanamine himself. Getting rid of a guy (and making an enemy of him) just because he ranked below PCP is idiotic. Especially for a business.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Rewatching episode 1.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 28, 2011)

When will Eiji join Ashirogi to defeat Nanaime?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

Nanamine is too obsessed with Ashirogi Muto.That obsession will be a death of him.The dude needs help.

On a side note,I think this is the first time I've seen OxO take a break since I started reading.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 28, 2011)

Wrath said:


> The systems that Nanamine creates are perfectly valid and potentially can produce great manga. But they do have a flaw: Nanamine himself. Getting rid of a guy (and making an enemy of him) just because he ranked below PCP is idiotic. Especially for a business.



Ultimately this will always be the outcome.


----------



## Godot (Aug 28, 2011)

Nanamine actually makes an extremely compelling argument 

But as others have said, _he_ will inevitably do something that fucks shit up. Or his rich parents suddenly go bankrupt, or something to that effect.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 28, 2011)

Like people have said before,

I hate that Nanamine is making Ashirogi the center of his plan. It's dumb. 
This company has way to much potential to be having the lousy Ashirogi as its' main goal.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 28, 2011)

Any change of that 20 years old mangaka being Shiratori? 

Also, that flashback with Mashiro's uncle gave me chills


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Any change of that 20 years old mangaka being Shiratori?
> 
> Also, that flashback with Mashiro's uncle gave me chills



Shiratori is 19 I think...But close enough,I guess..We haven't seen him since his series got axed anyway.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2011)

Nanamine is a shithead but he has a point.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> When will Eiji join Ashirogi to defeat Nanaime?



Come on dude, he needed a ton of money and people in order to set a decent shot at duo, now you want him  try to take down Eiji? doubt it gonna happen but the ownage would be so brutal.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 28, 2011)

Nanamine should ignore the duo and focusing on his new company and enjoy his life. I don't know why is he so obsessed with the duo. The duo aren't some kind of super mangaka or anything that actually worth to give attention.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pretty much what you guys said. 

Another break next week...it feels like Bakuman has had like 2 chapters the whole month


----------



## Wrath (Aug 28, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Nanamine should ignore the duo and focusing on his new company and enjoy his life. I don't know why is he so obsessed with the duo. The duo aren't some kind of super mangaka or anything that actually worth to give attention.


Because when he was younger he thought that they were the only people in the world who understood him. And when they published Tanto, and later rejected his way of drawing manga, he felt completely betrayed.


----------



## Godot (Aug 28, 2011)

Wrath said:


> And when they published Tanto, and later rejected his way of drawing manga, he felt completely betrayed.



So in a kind of way... this is all Miura's fault.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone took it interesting that those one shots ratings went down?   Just wondering if it might end up like Nanamines first conspiration where eventually the masses collectivity starting to work against them?

BTW, wonder if Segi was first?


----------



## perman07 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wrath said:


> The systems that Nanamine creates are perfectly valid and potentially can produce great manga. But they do have a flaw: Nanamine himself. Getting rid of a guy (and making an enemy of him) just because he ranked below PCP is idiotic. Especially for a business.


I reckon jump or these other magazines would be running similar systems if they are so good. I suspect these systems aren't economically feasible though, which is way they aren't being used.

The believable conclusion I can see from all this is Nanamine's dad cutting him off because of massive deficits.


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Best part of the chapter was the flashback with the uncle.. other than that I did not really like it. I miss the days when it was mostly about Mashiro and Azuki.. and about them trying to get an anime and realize their dream


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2011)

perman07 said:


> I reckon jump or these other magazines would be running similar systems if they are so good. I suspect these systems aren't economically feasible though, which is way they aren't being used.
> 
> The believable conclusion I can see from all this is Nanamine's dad cutting him off because of massive deficits.



Such system has been done over and over again in the entertainment. It's not like they get popular franchises like Pokemon, Final Fantasy,... etc out of thin air. There's one-man fluke, like Naruto, of course, but there's also systematic fluke. 



Rokudaime said:


> Nanamine should ignore the duo and focusing on his new company and enjoy his life. I don't know why is he so obsessed with the duo. The duo aren't some kind of super mangaka or anything that actually worth to give attention.



If you think about it, the way Nanamine reacted, and competed with Ashirogi is very similar to how Ashirogi used to envy Eiji's success earlier in the series. Whether Eiji is a "super mangaka" is up for debate.


----------



## Arinna (Aug 29, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Shiratori is 19 I think...But close enough,I guess..We haven't seen him since his series got axed anyway.



I wouldn't mind it if it turned out to be Shiratori  that kid was adorable <3 I wanted to see more of him.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Pretty much what you guys said.
> 
> Another break next week...it feels like Bakuman has had like 2 chapters the whole month



Er... this is seriously like the first time in recent memory that Bakuman has taken 1 week off besides the times that EVERY author takes a week off.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 29, 2011)

True but I said 'feels like'. The scans are coming out later and later, there was that JUMP break and now an author break. Not complaining, they deserve a break.


----------



## Rache (Aug 29, 2011)

the scans come out late coz its a bitch to translate.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 11, 2011)

Any update on the latest chapter?


----------



## Inugami (Sep 11, 2011)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Any update on the latest chapter?



Well this week we wouldn't get one, mangaka's spent this week recollecting data, looks like Liarmine's Arc gonna be complex.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 12, 2011)

another off week? Bah, forgot all about that data collection crap.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 12, 2011)

forgot about the break. lol
Anyways, next chapter is already printed, it will be saturday release hence chance for early scan/spoiler. 
Bakuman on cover.


> Issue 41! #Bakuman 3rd anniversary issue and TV anime second season will be aired this autumn!


 (thanks to )


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 12, 2011)

What? Bakuman on break for 2 weeks? Why I am don't know about this. I thought it is only for 1 week break.


----------



## Arinna (Sep 12, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> What? Bakuman on break for 2 weeks? Why I am don't know about this. I thought it is only for 1 week break.



Yea..I thought there was a break last week right ? Or....I don't even know anymore. Uni works have made me lose track of time.


----------



## Godot (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like it was a 2 week break then.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 12, 2011)

Told ya, it feels like forever.


----------



## Godot (Sep 12, 2011)

Good heavens, you are correct sir 

Bakuman Chapter 146


----------



## Hariti (Sep 12, 2011)

The last page.
Nanamine,you bastard.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 12, 2011)

Another Break?!

*DON'T FUCK WITH ME!!!!*


----------



## Gallant (Sep 12, 2011)

Nanamine is screwing his own plan up by putting so much of his flawed personality into it and back stabbing these older mangaka. He makes a very entertaining and competent villain until his flaws catch up to him and bites him back big time. 

He actually got Mashiro to show some real heated emotions which is rare. How this unfolds should be interesting.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 12, 2011)

If Liarmine fail with his perfect method, it would be very funny.

All that money, all of those reviewer's, all of those mankagas used has tests, I would mark if even Azuma beat him on the ranking.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 12, 2011)

Azuma is going to join Ashirogi Muto and so will Eiji to defeat Nanaime.

It will be the most epic PCP chapter of all time.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 12, 2011)

Panty Flash and PCP crossover!

Panty Crime Party!


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know why but I have the feeling like the story is dragging itself into a slump.

Nanamine's return is totally uninteresting.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 12, 2011)

Nanamine's return was interesting until this chapter. Sure it makes sense that his character flaw is that he is obsessed with Ashirogi and his selfishness and using other people will lead to his downfall but it all happened way to fast. The concept of an evil empire of manga authors vs. JUMP was very interesting and awesome proposition. Nanamine could have started manga series to challenge all of the top authors which would have brought in Fukuda, Aoki, Hiramaru and the rest and turn it into a mega arc. 

Instead it devolved into another personal vendetta against Ashirogi which we have seen before. My only hope is that Nanamine comes to his senses (extremely unlikely) or that Nanamine gets usurped as the head of the company by his right hand man guy and the evil manga corporation plot I wanted to see can live on.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Sep 12, 2011)

For once, I want Ashirogi to lose... and lose badly.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2011)

"DON'T FUCK WITH ME!!!"

Finally...Mashiro grew some balls.


----------



## Arinna (Sep 13, 2011)

To be honest, I kinda skimmed through that chapter. Too many pointless and cliche talks. 
I was expecting a much more interesting chapter since the authors took last week off to "research".

I was quite hopeful at the start of this arc. But now...I'm not so sure anymore. Nanamine's obsession with the Ashirogi is the biggest flaw in his plan.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 13, 2011)

Saiko, are you that free? How about you go to help yourself? I heard that you are not doing well or any progress with your so-called girlfriend. She has been missing for quite some time. Instead of worrying those poor mangakas, how about showing some concern on your so-called girlfriend? 

Seriously, I really hate those speech "I want to help him because he knew my Uncle or he is a mangaka like me".


----------



## Arinna (Sep 13, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Saiko, are you that free? How about you go to help yourself? I heard that you are not doing well or any progress with your so-called girlfriend. She has been missing for quite some time. Instead of those poor mangakas, how about showing some concern on your so-called girlfriend?
> 
> Seriously, I really hate those speech "I want to help him because he knew my Uncle or he is a mangaka like me".



Exactly.
I know shounen main characters are always really naive but isn't Bakuman supposed to be a bit more realistic ?

Saiko can't even help himself let alone helping others.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2011)

this villainry is getting to me

where's my hiramaru x aoki moments


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2011)

What the hell is realistic about a manga that starts off with a dude vowing to never bang his girlfriend until he has an animated series?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 13, 2011)

Plus Nanamine "new" idea is nothing new. All cartoons in America have like 20 writers. Yet the public only remember Groening. Same shit here.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 13, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> Nanamine's return was interesting until this chapter. Sure it makes sense that his character flaw is that he is obsessed with Ashirogi and his selfishness and using other people will lead to his downfall but it all happened way to fast. The concept of an evil empire of manga authors vs. JUMP was very interesting and awesome proposition. Nanamine could have started manga series to challenge all of the top authors which would have brought in Fukuda, Aoki, Hiramaru and the rest and turn it into a mega arc.
> 
> Instead it devolved into another personal vendetta against Ashirogi which we have seen before. My only hope is that Nanamine comes to his senses (extremely unlikely) or that Nanamine gets usurped as the head of the company by his right hand man guy and the evil manga corporation plot I wanted to see can live on.



Yeah that would have been amazing. Now its the 'watch Liarmine trainwreck himself for no good reason arc.'

Ah well, I still like the arc just not Liarmine's execution. Still interested in Azuma and whats gonna happen next. Its just the arc had a lot more potential. Also its about time we see some Aoki .


----------



## Inugami (Sep 14, 2011)

So we should assume the 20 something mangaka Liarmine did mention was..himself? lol why he wants another fatass artist to help him, remember what happened with Nakai.


----------



## The Wired (Sep 15, 2011)

Manga needs more Eeiji..  And Fukuda.. I don't even read the damn thing for Ashirogi Muto..


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2011)

so top 3 ehh

let's see if nanami can pull anything off that's better than the vets he ditched


----------



## Godot (Sep 16, 2011)

dat Aoki with a headband


----------



## rice (Sep 16, 2011)

i like how chief editor owned liarmine.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2011)

First time I saw Aoiki so fucking wasted! she really work her ass.. yes.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2011)

i barely recognized her


----------



## Wrath (Sep 16, 2011)

So once again Nanamine becomes Liarmine.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 16, 2011)

Team Fukuda?
What the


----------



## Kirito (Sep 16, 2011)

this will be interesting?

ever since you showed up liarmine, it ceased to be interesting


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2011)

What's the over/under for nanamine freakout faces?


----------



## rice (Sep 16, 2011)

i dont like this competition after the eiji arc, its getting kinda repetitive


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 16, 2011)

What's up with the color pages?
Miho suddenly having orange hair and Nanamine's hair color changed from the first page to the colorspread as well...Could it be a reference to Toriyama with his indecisiveness towards choosing colors? 

Hope the arc doesn't drag on, I want Ashirogi to continue on their next series that has potentional of becoming a anime..


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow..is that girl Aoki? I can't recognize her at all. What happened to her?


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Wow..is that girl Aoki? I can't recognize her at all. What happened to her?



She finally looks like a mangaka instead of a supermodel.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Sep 16, 2011)

the story is going nowhere


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 16, 2011)

chikkychappy said:


> the story is going nowhere



I'm agree with that. Never see the reason why they want to prove the point so badly. I mean, the chief-editor don't really mind letting Nanamine go.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2011)

If Azuma>Liarmine the Arc would be worth for the lulz.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 16, 2011)

That colorspread is amazing. I think i may finally change my background to it.

Good chapter, Editor in Chief laying down the law.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 16, 2011)

Dammit Ashirogi just love these competitions. How about instead of making a new rival they work harder to bring PCP up to stay consistently in the top 3...or maybe draw a manga that does. I hope this arc gets wrapped up quickly and we see some real progress. Nice to see Hiramaru continue to bring the lulz though


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 16, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Dammit Ashirogi just love these competitions. How about instead of making a new rival they work harder to bring PCP up to stay consistently in the top 3...or maybe draw a manga that does. I hope this arc gets wrapped up quickly and we see some real progress. Nice to see Hiramaru continue to bring the lulz though



It doesn't really make sense that a competition will improve their manga. They have been competing with people nearly the entire time and PCP still hasn't reached #1. You think they would be more concerned on just making PCP as good as it can be. I mean whatever happened to getting an anime and marrying Azuki, you would think they wouldn't Mashiro wouldn't need extra motivation to want to make his manga better. 

This chapter was pretty boring aside from the Hiramaru stuff. Also I don't really care about whatever manga Nanamine is making, I doubt it will be as interesting as Panty Flash Fight had the potential to be, even Hattori wanted to see that made into a series.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I can already see Namamine's company already starting to crumble from within.   Won't be surprised in the near future that he's so broke his father is going to tell him to go back to delivering pizzas for a living.


And I'm guessing that Nakai really stunk up Hiramaru's appartment if Yoshida is wearing a mask.    But at least Eiji shown he's still got it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 16, 2011)

If anything I think we can all agree Bakuman has some of the best panel layouts of all time.


----------



## Gallant (Sep 16, 2011)

Nanamine has already shot himself in the foot before he even really stabilized things. Team Fukuda isn't what will defeat Nanamine. He is already defeating himself here.



chikkychappy said:


> the story is going nowhere



I have been feeling that way since Hattori first told Ashirogi Muto that PCP wouldn't become an anime. And that feels like almost a year ago now.


----------



## BVB (Sep 16, 2011)

This gets boring and repetitive.

Bakuman was once my most favorite manga of WSJ after OP, which I anticipated the most every week but now it got dull.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> This gets boring and repetitive.
> 
> Bakuman was once my most favorite manga of WSJ after OP, which I anticipated the most every week but now it got dull.



Well there isn't much to do now, and when side characters looks like already are going to finish their goals next Arc they are back to zero... the most fucked thing is the HiramaruxAoki relationship, like fuck let Hiramaru be happy already.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 16, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> This gets boring and repetitive.
> 
> Bakuman was once my most favorite manga of WSJ after OP, which I anticipated the most every week but now it got dull.



The story would go way to fast if it just skipped to the important parts in their manga career. Its just showing what happened during there whole time working on PCP. Bakuman is all about the journey of them getting to the point when they make that epic manga and get there anime adaptation.

I agree that its about time for the PCP saga to be about done, but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 16, 2011)

More competitions against Nanamine now


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> More competitions against Nanamine now



Yes, funny how at first was a bunch of veterans/Liarmine's corp combo vs duo, I didn't expect this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, this arc turned pretty garbage and repetitive fairly quickly.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 17, 2011)

this manga is keep repeating itself over and over


----------



## yo586 (Sep 17, 2011)

If they would just advance the main plot points even a smidge, it could be interesting again.  Right now they are stalling, pure and simple, and its not fooling anyone.


----------



## luffyg2 (Sep 18, 2011)

This whole thing with nanamine  just seems verry similar to the last arc he was in to me.... only difference is that now people know he is not writing the story and the people writing it are in his company and not on the internet


----------



## Cibo (Sep 18, 2011)

Repetitive arc and lack of Eiji


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 19, 2011)

This manga has gotten hideously awful.

Nanamine being introduced into this manga is the worst thing they could have done.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 19, 2011)

meh, I like Nanamine. I just want him to interact with Eiji more to reincarnate the Light and L dynamic.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2011)

hussamb said:


> this manga is keep repeating itself over and over



No it doesn't, this is the first time they've ever pulled a Mao from Code Geass in Bakuman.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

I just hope the arc doesn't drag for that much longer.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone want a Shonen Jack cushon?


----------



## Godot (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd rather have the drinking glasses


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Sep 20, 2011)

Godot said:


> I'd rather have the drinking glasses



no otters?


----------



## rice (Sep 20, 2011)

i want them all


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

Now that was a good chapter!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 25, 2011)

It was a good chapter, really interesting theory about the stand alone chapters and i'm sure i've unwittingly experienced something about this on gag mangas like Gintama, Katteni Kaizo or Cromartie High School.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow,that was awesome!The first chapter in a while that I enjoyed from beginning to end.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 25, 2011)

Chapter has flashbacks of Uncle Taro giving them a hint, of course the chapter was going to rock.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see how they create a stand alone that isn't a stand alone from re-reading previous PCP chapters. Hopefully we'll get something cleverly written.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2011)

good chapter wonder what they will come up with


----------



## perman07 (Sep 25, 2011)

This is the type of chapters I like in Bakuman, and the type there should be more of. The chapters where they're basically deconstructing how good fiction gets good. The theory of fiction is interesting, but the battles with other manga authors stretches credulity at times and don't leave me as fulfilled.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 25, 2011)

I like this latest plot.

BTW, Takahama downing those 5-hour energy drinks for the last couple of chapters, wonder how long until we hear him collapsing?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 25, 2011)

So this method must be what Kubo used when he revealed Aizen was behind everything in the Karakura Arc


----------



## perman07 (Sep 25, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> So this method must be what Kubo used when he revealed Aizen was behind everything in the Karakura Arc


Haha, I certainly believe so. Kubo doesn't give me the impression he's planning far ahead. Not that there's necessarily anything wrong with that, tons of great fiction have probably not been planned very far ahead, but I do have a preference for authors who have ginormous stories planned out in advance. Good planning can reap great rewards.

I think I've heard it read that Aizen being the bad guy after he got killed was an impulse by Kubo, not sure if that's true or not though.


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2011)

they are shitting loads of names bro


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2011)

Someone make a cutout of the last Nanamine panel on page 11


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Arinna (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh Nanamine-Kun 


Great chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2011)

Saving at the speed of lulz!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 26, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Haha, I certainly believe so. Kubo doesn't give me the impression he's planning far ahead. Not that there's necessarily anything wrong with that, tons of great fiction have probably not been planned very far ahead, but I do have a preference for authors who have ginormous stories planned out in advance. Good planning can reap great rewards.
> 
> I think I've heard it read that Aizen being the bad guy after he got killed was an impulse by Kubo, not sure if that's true or not though.


It's not bad if the author doesn't really plan and it ends up good, but it is bad when the author doesn't plan ahead and ends up contradicting the previous behavior of the characters. Soul Society arc is an excellent example of this. He didn't plan Aizen being the villain until the very moment he "died", which ended up contradicting the fact that he was going around and and investigating the conspiracy.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 26, 2011)

Epic chapter is epic.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Oh Nanamine-Kun
> 
> 
> Great chapter.



He looks like the dudes of your sig


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2011)

page 5's TL: when I'm nervous, I fart.


----------



## Arinna (Sep 26, 2011)

Inugami said:


> He looks like the dudes of your sig



Ahaha, that's true. 
Nanamine has the face for yaoi


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 29, 2011)

The new volume cover:


----------



## Hariti (Sep 29, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The new volume cover:



This has to be my favorite so far.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay good this arc is being salvaged somewhat.

These are the chapters I like.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 2, 2011)

Where is the new chapter or did they take another break and I just forgot?


----------



## Guru (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok so Ive finished series 1 of the anime, what manga chapter does that leave me at?


----------



## perman07 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hopefully no more Nanamine now!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 3, 2011)

This was the best Bakuman chapter i have read in months.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome chapter. Ohba brings here a good point, I guess. Many of the cancelled manga aren't necessarily bad, just don't fit with the demography of Jump.
And Azuma, that's was a surprise  I wonder what is going to happen to him from now on.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 3, 2011)

Mashiro's messages to Miho.  

Could've been shorter by having the subject say it all and put a  in the text.  


And Hiramaru.  



Well, hopefully Nanamine's out of the picture for good.   If they plan on bringing him back, it better not be for a couple of years.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 3, 2011)

Finally this terrible arc is over


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2011)

good chapter


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 3, 2011)

What a joke Nanamine is. And some people actually thought this arc will be somehow different from the previous one. I just hope the authors won't make him repent again and just leave him crushed, never to return.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 3, 2011)

All Nanamine wants is to defeat Ashirogi. Kosugi just told him his flaws, and the reason for his defeat. So I doubt he will return again, he probably realized that he can't accomplish his goals.


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2011)

i think bakuman is an arse to translate 

great chapter, didn't expect azuma sensei's 3rd place 

and i lol'd at mashiro's text messages


----------



## Muk (Oct 3, 2011)

finally its over


----------



## Gallant (Oct 3, 2011)

Nanamine beaten again. Even funnier is that he got beat by a mangaka he threw away as well as Ashirogi Muto. One thing of notice is how irrelevant this chapter made Azuki seem. I was honestly shocked she appeared at all since PCP being the filler manga it currently is it is technically keeping them from their goals too.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope this Arc isn't over!, the past one was a LOT better because Liarmine sold his defeat like no one with his expressions , next chapter hope is similar with him going all twisted and his company going down.

I'm REALLY happy with the top 3, Azuma and Takahama you are a heroes!


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Everybody. Lets give it up for #149


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

Azuma coming in third was a nice touch.

Lol Nanamine forever irrelevant.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 3, 2011)

Guys, what do you think about the possibility of Azuma joining Ashirogi Muto as an assistant just like he did with Mashiro's uncle?
I think it would be interesting.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 3, 2011)

Good thing that everything is resolved in this episode. When I'm reading this chapter, I constantly have the feeling that they will not reveal the 3rd results and will be a cliffhanger, and thanks god it isn't.

The final page of this chapter is quite touching...well, for me at least.

Nanamine should give up. Shounen Jump's works are obviously not suitable for his mindset. Shounen Jump is all about friendship, nakama punch, courage, love and never give up theme.

Overall, it is a nice chapter.


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2011)

[sp][/sp]

i swear, azuma is drawn like he's gonna die.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2011)

Nanamine got his just desserts when he lost out to Azuma. And I'm glad I wasn't the only person who thought Azuma was ready to bite the big one with the way he was drawn near the end of the chapter. A bit cliche but fitting.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 3, 2011)

Azuma, you are a G. Please appear in the series from time to time to give advice.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2011)

Hah, Nanamine got what he deserved.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

Apparently they're going to do a three episodes Bakuman/Sket Dance crossover in the anime.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 4, 2011)

Would've been interesting to see it play out the Sket Dancers got inspired by PCP.   But might play out somehow involving Trap.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 4, 2011)

Good choice by the authors, it would have been too dragged out had Nanamine lost any later. I do hope for his redemption though, I was looking forward to a battle of the wits between him and Eiji.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 4, 2011)

It was an interesting twist that Asuma defeated Eiji in the end. (lol Hiramaru dislocating his hip) for the first time in a while I really enjoyed reading this chapter. It's too bad that Asuma doesn't have any interest in continuing drawing manga, and I don't think he can cancel Panty Shot so abruptly, but....who knows.

I wish I could read this week's PCP chapter, it looked to be a really interesting plot twist. 

I wonder if other mangakas we know have used this technique too.  Eiichiro Oda maybe picked up a background character in Gold D. Roger crew and decided to transform him into Rayleigh.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

^Actually, Oda said that he decided on Rayleigh from the very beginning and told Toei not to refer to him as the Captain when they adapt Buggy's flashback.

I'd say Kubo... but Aizen being the villain twist made no sense whatsoever. I guess he may have started using this technique later on, since he did say that he rereads the manga to remember stuff he forgot.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 4, 2011)

^Really? pekpek Man, Oda is a genius. pek

Yeah, imo, it was an interesting twist but he didn't manage to hand it well afterwards and it back-lashed. 

I wonder if Mashiro and Takagi are ever going to start drawing another manga or Bakuman is going to end with PCP ending.  I mean, maybe they developed PCP well that may deserve an anime in the future.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

When I said that the Aizen twist made no sense, I meant that it made no sense in relation to Aizen's behavior prior to his "death". So Kubo didn't even re-read the manga before he decided on the spot who the killer is (as he said, he chose Aizen to be his own killer because it sounded like a good idea, completely forgetting that Aizen was going around SS and investigating his own conspiracy).


----------



## perman07 (Oct 4, 2011)

^It fits if you assume Aizen is as big a troll as Kubo


----------



## abcd (Oct 7, 2011)

I am sure Gol. D Roger was an example of this


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> ^Actually, Oda said that he decided on Rayleigh from the very beginning and told Toei not to refer to him as the Captain when they adapt Buggy's flashback.
> 
> I'd say Kubo... but Aizen being the villain twist made no sense whatsoever. I guess he may have started using this technique later on, since he did say that he rereads the manga to remember stuff he forgot.



I think I read somewhere that Kubo never intended for Aizen to be the villain, "it just sorta came together as he was writing."


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 7, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I think I read somewhere that Kubo never intended for Aizen to be the villain, "it just sorta came together as he was writing."


I've read the interview in which Kubo said it. He said that after Aizen's died, he was thinking about who should be the culprit, and he decided on Aizen to be his own killer because it was a cool idea.


----------



## rice (Oct 9, 2011)

sasaki           

i like the idea of dark hero vs dark hero.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 9, 2011)

^Same. I'm kind of looking forward to Eiji's new piece more than Ashirogi's though.

Not sure what to make of the changes in the editorial department. To be honest, Heishi gives me a vibe similar to Sasaki so I guess he wasn't a bad pick for the new editor-in-chief.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like Nanamine was just filler, his past arc was a lot more entertaining, that aside Sasaki that was almost all the chapter was very enjoyable to read so I'm very happy with my Bakuman this week.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2011)

Hmm Dark Heros eh?

I approve .


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2011)

I think with Sasaki going out, Ashirogi is gonna have a new manga. Like, quit PCP. But then how, since they promised Sasaki they'd get out of WSJ if they quit PCP. However, there is a loophole. Sasaki is gone, Heishi is in, and they can renege on their promise.

Also, does this mean Sasaki IRL is also resigning?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 9, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I think with Sasaki going out, Ashirogi is gonna have a new manga. Like, quit PCP. But then how, since they promised Sasaki they'd get out of WSJ if they quit PCP. However, there is a loophole. Sasaki is gone, Heishi is in, and they can renege on their promise.
> 
> Also, does this mean Sasaki IRL is also resigning?


Actually Sasaki got promoted a few months ago to the position of Deputy Director of Shonen Manga in Shueisha. Now he oversees the editorial direction for the WSJ, V Jump, Jump SQ and Saikyo Jump.

Anyhow, excellent chapter. Can't wait for Eiiji's new manga.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 9, 2011)

Here we go with a battle of dark heroes 
I'd prefer if Ashirogi could just make up an original manga with a style noone has ever thought about before.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2011)

I wonder if this is the last we see of Sasaki?  Or if this is the beginning of him taking a more active role in Ashorogi's career (as a family friend than a boss)?

As for Eiji, a Dark Superhero?   (Like Batman).   But isn't that the same idea Ashrogi was going?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe Bakuman is coming to an end with the final battle between Ashirogi's manga and Eiiji's manga. Maybe two or three more arcs before the end.


----------



## rice (Oct 9, 2011)

ashirogi's dark hero is from a psychological battle manga, whereas eiji's dark hero (i think) is from mainstream battle manga, doesnt that make it similar to PCP vs Crow except they feature dark heroes?


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 9, 2011)

It is an excellent chapter. The new chief editor is so cool in this chapter...and also funny. Nanamine is right that Kosugi is a useless editor. I hope that Nanamine and Kosugi will not make any appearance in the future chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2011)

The sharp contrast between Heishi cool, serious demeanor at work and the giddy, ecstatic Heishi who broke the news to his wife had me cracking up.


----------



## 8 (Oct 9, 2011)

my guess is that nananime will team up with azuma. what nananime lacks (heart/human emotions, life experience), is exactly where azuma excels. and they just happened to quit at the same time.


----------



## Arinna (Oct 9, 2011)

So Heishi was an editor for Yu-gi-oh ?


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like Nanamine will fade off into obscurity


----------



## perman07 (Oct 9, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Here we go with a battle of dark heroes
> I'd prefer if Ashirogi could just make up an original manga with a style noone has ever thought about before.


You say that as if making something truly original isn't extremely hard. Personally, I don't really care how original something is, so long as it feels fresh.

And I don't think having dark heroes in manga is really that common, the only good example I can come up with from the top of my head is Berserk with Guts/Gats (however you spell it).

Yu yu hakusho might be another example, but Yusuke seems more like a hero to me than an anti-hero. I guess Beelzebub might qualify, but I think the protagonist Oga is neither a hero or an anti-hero. He's just a dude who likes fighting

EDIT: How could I forget, Death Note could qualify Though the main character Light can be seen as a villain anyways, so maybe not.


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2011)

originality is rare these days as you can always point out some similarities from 1 to another genre or where it has some roots from

so it really just comes down to presentation


----------



## Inugami (Oct 9, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Looks like Nanamine will fade off into obscurity



I doubt this is the last we gonna see of him, every time when the mangakas need some filler he can appear with a new version of his plan.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2011)

^And turn him into some sort of Team Rocket fail? Oh you 

Did the editor-in-chief of Jump, former editor of Akira Toriyama, just retire in real life?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 9, 2011)

I will say best character in this manga the crazy guy with wings attach, The genius crazy dude. 
Second best character that always makes me smile, the lazy author. O men that is pure gold. 
I just hope the new editor and chief is not married to the girl that compete with the blond guy in writting.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 10, 2011)

Mider T said:


> ^And turn him into some sort of Team Rocket fail? Oh you
> 
> Did the editor-in-chief of Jump, former editor of Akira Toriyama, just retire in real life?


He didn't.



Edward Newgate said:


> Actually Sasaki got promoted a few months ago to the position of Deputy Director of Shonen Manga in Shueisha. Now he oversees the editorial direction for the WSJ, V Jump, Jump SQ and Saikyo Jump.
> 
> Anyhow, excellent chapter. Can't wait for Eiiji's new manga.



And Sasaki wasn't DB's editor. Toriyama had three editors: Fuyuto Takeda (3rd Editor), Yuu Kondo (2nd Editor) and Kazuhiko Torishima (1st Editor).


----------



## zapman (Oct 13, 2011)

Spent the last week reading this manga, been pretty awesome. Wonder how much longer it will go on for, some of the arcs were getting a little tedious.

Dark Heroes ~ Eiji vs Ashirogi will be good.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 13, 2011)

zapman said:


> Spent the last week reading this manga, been pretty awesome. Wonder how much longer it will go on for, some of the arcs were getting a little tedious.
> 
> Dark Heroes ~ Eiji vs Ashirogi will be good.



I could see how it might be tedious reading it in bulk (This manga is very "wordy") However, reading it weekly it great. I've almost never been annoyed at it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing how their dark hero mangas are different, and I hope that this will be their big ticket manga. 

PCP is a cool idea, and it genuinely seems like a fun manga, but from the start it was pretty clear that it would never be their super awesome manga that gets an anime.

Hopefully Ashirogi's hero is a dark hero because of how he thinks while Eiji's is a dark hero because of how he acts. Like Ashirogi's does good deeds but for a selfish/dark reason while Eiji's does bad/dark deeds but for a righteous/heroic reason.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 16, 2011)

Epic chapter was simply epic. I'm all fired up for this.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 16, 2011)

It seems that they are finally writing Death Note...well literally...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2011)

The first thing that came to mind as Ashirogi was coming up with an idea for their latest creation was indeed Death Note. At least they're finally learning to implement mainstream into their own manga style.

Eiji's zombie story sounds interesting enough...


----------



## perman07 (Oct 16, 2011)

Vino said:


> It seems that they are finally writing Death Note...well literally...


That was my impression too. They're basically giving super-powers to high-school kids to have them change the world. Which is Death Note in a nut-shell.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 16, 2011)

This chapter definitely got me pumped. Ohba and Obata stir up emotions from a shounen about writing manga, true genius.  

Can't wait to see how the Death Note-esque manga trumps Eiji's zombies.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 16, 2011)

Ashirogi manga seems way too cliche, I mean demons is like the most obvious sort of plot tool, I was hoping they would think of something more creative. It isn't like the concept of two protagonists one good and one evil hasn't been done before. Plus giving them both the same powers is somewhat boring. I guess it could maybe be interesting if they make it a psychological battle, but I honestly liked the original concept of just having an evil character from the start.

Eiji's concept was much more entertaining for me. It was simple in how he set it up, but still it had the opportunity to go in so many directions. Ashirogi planning everything out ahead of time seems like it will limit their concept. 

I don't know how the authors of Bakuman decide which story concepts to do with which authors but it seems like they give Eiji the most interesting ideas. I honestly liked PCP the most out of all the concepts they gave Ashirogi so far, this new one seems like a step back.


----------



## Shade (Oct 16, 2011)

Eiji's manga sounds great, I'd love to read it. Ashirogi's seems like a retread of DN like people have pointed out, but maybe Ohba's works don't exist in Bakumanverse so it's considered innovative.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd love to read Eiji zombie story, it made me think of Soul Eater and the videogames Medievil and Soul Reaver.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 16, 2011)

Eiiji's story sounds fucking awesome  shame that it doesn't exist. I still hope that Ohba and Obata will release some one shots.

Looks like Bakuman is coming to an end, my bet is that it will end by the 200th chapter.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 16, 2011)

I just thought of something. Eiji's goal is to become the best in the world....but that doesn't mean he has to be the best in jump. I can see Ashirogi beating Eiji in jump but Eiji going on to have worldwide success (even if his is not ranked highest in japan), therefore both can achieve their dreams.


----------



## Suppah (Oct 16, 2011)

Shade said:


> Eiji's manga sounds great, I'd love to read it. Ashirogi's seems like a retread of DN like people have pointed out, but maybe Ohba's works don't exist in Bakumanverse so it's considered innovative.



It's just this. As many of you have said: This idea for their new manga, is veeery close to Death Note (with a twist of Code Geass). And I am pretty sure Death Note already exist in the Bakuman universe:
this

Here you can see Takagi mention "Death Note", and unless this term was used already before the manga "Death Note"(I don't know), this is proof.

If this is the case, I don't really like Bakuman painting a picture of Ashirogi having this new innovative idea, when in their reality, Death Note exist.

This being said, even with Death Note and Code Geass already existing in the real world, I would love for another manga like the one being developed in Bakuman to be written. I just love that kind of mental warfare battles! I just don't like Ashirogi being oblivious to the non-innovativeness of their idea.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

A zombie story?

Fuck, Eiji already won.

AGAIN.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 16, 2011)

You are stretching really hard to make it 'death note' It's just a typical cliche shounen manga. The only exceedingly similar part would be that it involves people being able to control people.

If bakuman wasn't written by the people who wrote death note, I don't think many would have try to make the connection.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 16, 2011)

THEY FINALLY DID IT!!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 16, 2011)

I can see why people said it was "Death Note", the idea was very similar.  I wouldn't be surprised Ohba and Obata acutally used one of the Death Note concepts and used it for Bakuman.  But they started losing me when Saiko introduced the idea of the two characters.   It went from a great concept to another cliched story.  

As for Eiji's concept, it really did feel like a character you would find in Marvel Comics.


----------



## Corwin (Oct 16, 2011)

Eiji's story sounds a lot more interesting. Ashirogi did improve theirs by introducing two characters opposed to each other though. If it was just one dark (and sort of evil) hero, I think people would be unable to empathize with him and the popularity of manga would suffer.

Their character designs look ghey and generic though.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 16, 2011)

Eiji's story sounds really good and is something i would actually like to read.

The first thing that came to mind when they were talking about there story was Devil man but then it turned into some Death Note Esque series.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 16, 2011)

Corwin said:


> Eiji's story sounds a lot more interesting. Ashirogi did improve theirs by introducing two characters opposed to each other though. If it was just one dark (and sort of evil) hero, I think people would be unable to empathize with him and the popularity of manga would suffer.
> 
> Their character designs look ghey and generic though.



See I think if they started with the one evil guy they could have him eventually get turned good. He wouldn't progress from dark villain to good hero but could go from villain to dark hero and still be believable. They could use the heroine character or other supporting characters to maybe challenge the protagonists sense of justice and have him start doing things that are more and more good. 

The whole concept of black vs. white good vs. evil is just boring. I mean ashirogi was intending from the beginning to make something complex and non mainstream and in the end they are going about as mainstream as you can get. I will actually be disappointed if this is the concept that beats Eiji.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 17, 2011)

Shade said:


> Eiji's manga sounds great, I'd love to read it. Ashirogi's seems like a retread of DN like people have pointed out, but maybe Ohba's works don't exist in Bakumanverse so it's considered innovative.





First chapter of Bakuman revealed straight away that both characters know of the existance of the Death Note manga, so no, they are doing something different form Death Note, that still falls a bit like it.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 17, 2011)

As everyone has already said everything I wanted to say, I'll just leave this here.

FINAL ARC, ASHIROGI VS EIJI, START


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 17, 2011)

Final arc? There are so many things left to happen, including getting the anime spot, and then focusing on the relationship between Mashiro and Azuki, which hasn't been done for months now.

After that they will get married and maybe who knows what may happen next.
Don't call this the Final Arc.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 17, 2011)

Once they beat Eiji, they'll get an anime. When they get an anime Mashiro and Azuki will be married. They've just made their "ultimate manga" or something. I get the feeling that the romance sub-plot was just a hook for readers to get baited upon, when the real premise of the story was all about being a mangaka.

What else can Ohbata milk from the franchise? A world mangaka summit? Mangas are limited to Japan (in a publishing sense, don't twist my words for all those nitpickers out there).


----------



## rice (Oct 17, 2011)

i do get a feeling of this arc being final, especially from this panel:



now that eiji is aiming for the world and ashirogi competing with him, i do think it's the final battle.

any improvements from ashirogi gets kinda repetitive, it's always about them realising how to make a good manga, like when they came up PCP, i thought it's gonna be really good and shit.

but as far as i'm concerned, bakuman isn't really low in rankings, so it shouldn't end anytime soon


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 17, 2011)

Bakuman is doing great, everyone loves the manga. I'm sure if it is ending it's because something even bigger is coming. Knowing who is writting this I'm sure either way none of us will be sad when it's over.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 17, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Bakuman is doing great, everyone loves the manga. I'm sure if it is ending it's because something even bigger is coming. Knowing who is writting this I'm sure either way none of us will be sad when it's over.



This is just the first half. The second half will start once Eiji dies and is replaced by two much less popular and less interesting up and coming mangaka who try and take down Ashirogi Muto to avenge Eiji. 

They will also kill off Azuki as Mashiro will develop a complex to become the #1 Mangaka and eventually become the very thing he had been trying to fight against as he tries to overthrow jump out of spite only to die of a heart attack from over work at the very end of the series.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 17, 2011)

I really don't see the last manga they write being some cliche ass demon manga.. Especially since that doesn't lend well to azuki being cast in an anime for it. I mean of course its possible but... I would have rather they did this demon manga earlier and ended with PCP.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 17, 2011)

People say it's cliche... that's the point... that's why they think it'll be popular because it's more main-stream than everything else they've done. The concept is simple and cliche, but with shuujin's writing they can really make it interesting.

Being a good author is to take a concept and do amazing things with it. Look at Jojo's Bizarre adventure where the author can do so much with a single concept, even if the concept itself is stupid he finds ways to make it amazing.

So it is very believable that this could be a manga that would take down Eiji. I'd believe it, and wouldn't call BS.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 17, 2011)

I really like this manga, but quite honestly it wouldn't be all that bad if Ohba and Obata considered a new work. Bakuman is great but seeing the duo go full out on another battle manga (whether psychological or not) would be fantastic.


----------



## Corwin (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, BTW. Anyone else think it's weird that Takahama's manga (Seigi no Mikata) got #1 on Jump? It's even less mainstream than PCP (I mean it's about court cases!) and Takhama is a younger author and it's his first manga. PCP never got #1 and they want to beat Eiji? Ha


----------



## Inugami (Oct 18, 2011)

Eww Ashirogi Muto's new manga is like a mix of Defense Devil and Death Note...no thanks!

Eiji one doesn't looks exciting to me also hes trying to put some love factor? better not focus much on it because that's one of the things he isn't good.

And yes Corwin, Takahama is the new badass here! but he already did another manga before  that got ruined by Miura and his gag obsession so Seigi no Mikata isn't the first, still I would prefer to read his manga instead of those two aberration I did mention.


----------



## Muk (Oct 18, 2011)

somehow eji's new manga sounds like 'kore wa zombie desu ka' 

except his seems to be a little darker


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess the writer is right about the shonen demographic. People want to read something that make them feel good. If they want to read something darker or realistic, seinen is the option. 

I guess this the reason why OP, Naruto and Bleach didn't simply kill any major characters or anything that moves unless it is necessary for plot.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 18, 2011)

Corwin said:


> Oh, BTW. Anyone else think it's weird that Takahama's manga (Seigi no Mikata) got #1 on Jump? It's even less mainstream than PCP (I mean it's about court cases!) and Takhama is a younger author and it's his first manga. PCP never got #1 and they want to beat Eiji? Ha


It's got a tv show though, which we've seen gives a major boost to the votes. If Ashirogi had a tv show too they would have been #1 already.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 18, 2011)

Wrath said:


> It's got a tv show though, which we've seen gives a major boost to the votes. If Ashirogi had a tv show too they would have been #1 already.



Yes but perhaps the anime would be canceled asap, just the manga put them in big trouble.


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Finally, a good arc. Can't wait for the next chapter. I am eagerly want to know whether Ashirogi Muto's one-shot can beat Eiji or not.
> 
> By the way, who is that girl that appears in this chapter? Why is Mashiro texting her?



a zombie brought back to life


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Why do I have to wait like this? Why?!!!

*RAGEEEEE*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2011)

Impromptu 12?

LOL...so Eyeshield 21 doesn't exist in this universe?


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought of Inazuma Eleven, probably because that is real football.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 23, 2011)

First manga that came on my mind when I read about Ashirogi's Reversi main characters:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Eiji is really serious now. He may have found some real competition.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with the fact that Ashirogi and Eiji's rivalry with one another has elevated their talents to another level and the One-Shots are the fruit of their hard work.

Azuki landing a big role was a nice touch and further motivates out protagonist.

I can't wait to see next weeks results. Can they surpass Eiji's monster vote total?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

That's what all we want to know. But knowing who is making this, we already know they won't be able to defeat him. At least for now.


----------



## Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't think Reversi will be a success judging by Eiji and Mashiro's reactions. Mashiro said that he's happy for the rival, that's why he was grinning. But why did Eiji look like sad? Maybe he found Reversi disappointing. Who knows...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 23, 2011)

Eiji has still to read Reversi, so he was only tensed up by the pressure because the Reversi cover looked very good.

I expect a great success for the new one shot of Ashirogi, but still not enough to beat Eiji,


----------



## Wrath (Oct 23, 2011)

To be honest I'd rather read Zombie Gun.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Oct 24, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> I don't think Reversi will be a success judging by Eiji and Mashiro's reactions. Mashiro said that he's happy for the rival, that's why he was grinning. But why did Eiji look like sad? Maybe he found Reversi disappointing. Who knows...



I didn't think he was sad. He seemed concerned and almost afraid. To me it came off as if Eiji isn't sure his is better than Ashirogi.

Eiji has always been way ahead and confident that he was in the lead. He always seemed willing to help because he was so far ahead. He enjoyed their work because it was so different from his, he respected them but was never threatened by them... till now


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

Eiji will always be better since Ashirogi Muto is two people and Eiji is one.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Oct 24, 2011)

Vino said:


> Eiji will always be better since Ashirogi Muto is two people and Eiji is one.



LOL It's so ironic that you post that and your a kenshin fan! Most people believe Eiji is Nobuhiro Watsuki the creator of kenshin and what is supposed to be paralleled to crow. Watsuki went darker after writing kenshin with his next series Buso Renkin, about a boy who dies and comes back with a magic medallion but is kinda like a zombie/shinigami. Buso Renkin also ran at the same time Death Note did, so the possibility of a rivalry is there.

Death Note is one of the greatest manga of all time. This will be Ashirogi's hit series to surpass Eiji.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2011)

But Watsuki is a one-hit wonder who steals ideas from Marvel comics and video games. .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> But Watsuki is a one-hit wonder who steals ideas from Marvel comics and video games. .



You shut your whore mouth


----------



## Shade (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Well, the one-hit wonder bit is true; Busou Renkin never made it big. Also wasn't anywhere near Kenshin IMO.

Anyway, I have to agree with the general sentiment that Eiji's idea is way better. I can't see the readers voting more for Ashirogi's idea, but then again Eiji's idea might be more appealing to us because it's influenced by western ideas we're familiar with.


----------



## Forces (Oct 28, 2011)

Warning: spoiler ahead


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reversi beats Zombie Gun with just two votes more


----------



## Hariti (Oct 28, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> Warning: spoiler ahead
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Are you for real?
I did see it coming though...Kind of..


----------



## Forces (Oct 28, 2011)

Hariti said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.imagebam.com/image/925edb156211550




I can't read kanji but that's how it looks to me. Look at the numbers


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They actually won!? Wow, talk about your ass pull plot no jutsu.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 28, 2011)

Wha? spoilers on my Bakuman? what kind of witchcraft is this !! xD.


Now I want that chapter NOW!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome Bakuman spoilers and a just outstanding Beelzebub chapter this week. In fact all of SJ really brought the win this week with some just outstanding work.

This pleases me in a way that makes me tickle deep down in my pants.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 28, 2011)

Settle down sir.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 28, 2011)

More spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Results are: Reversi 1st. PCP 4th. Reversi got 694 votes, beating out Eiji and claiming the new record for votes on a one-shot.

- Eiji gets depressed upon hearing the news, doesn't give Yujiro any serialization name.

- Ashirogi Muto wants to put Reversi up for serialization, Hattori doesn't know if they'll be allowed but he'll try his best.

- Heishi doesn't know what to do and asks Sasaki for "advice". (Aida and that other guy's all like, no, yes, no, yes)

- Reversi gets a monthly serializatoin in Hisshou Jump, whilst PCP remains its weekly serialization in WSJ.

- Eiji gets fired up after hearing the news, stomps on globe, saying "I was wrong, my goal isn't the world, IT'S ASHIROGI MUTO"


----------



## serger989 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wrath said:


> To be honest I'd rather read Zombie Gun.



I was just thinking this as well, overall Zombie Gun seems like something that would not only last longer but appeal to more people as well. The idea of the story has so much more longevity to it. I'd like to see Ashirogi tackle the idea of creating a story from the ground up that they know would be successful like... A story with a beginning, middle and end already planned out rather than something they came up with on the fly as a concept and then suddenly have to work with.

But yeah, Zombie Gun seems like it would be a lot more successful, appeal to more people and have a lot more mystery, intrigue and adventure involved with it.


----------



## daikun (Oct 30, 2011)

Bakuman 153 

New chapter 153 is out


----------



## Inugami (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm happy to see that cocky Yujiro finally getting owned for once.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 30, 2011)

They did it!
I like how the chapter ended with Ashirogi running a monthly series. That helps PCP a lot and with a bit of luck they may also be able to turn Reversi into an Anime.


Eiji was awesome as well and this Mangaka fight will be a really awesome Arc that's for sure.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2011)

This weeks chapter of Bakuman was awesome. Not only did Reversi overtake Eiji's one-shot in terms of votes but it will get published Hissho Jump. I think that's a great idea since they can focus on PCP weekly release while having Reversi come out on a monthly basis. I didn't see this development taking place but I'm loving it.


----------



## hehey (Oct 30, 2011)

Editor in Chief Heishi is a poser.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 30, 2011)

hehey said:


> Editor in Chief Heishi is a poser.


Why? He had a difficult problem right when he started the job. He then sought counsel and eventually found a good solution. I'd say he handled himself well.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 30, 2011)

Monthly series take much longer to get made in to anime and the chances of it happen are much smaller too, in before Saiko realizes this and goes nuts.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 30, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Monthly series take much longer to get made in to anime and the chances of it happen are much smaller too, in before Saiko realizes this and goes nuts.



Claymore got made into an anime pretty quickly. I agree that its going to be pretty hard to do but remember what happened with PCP, they got anime offers real quick but Jump was worried about the possible implications of kids copy-catting them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2011)

Jump Square is better.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 30, 2011)

Their rivalry is reaching a peak! I'm finally looking forward to next chapters. Just don't bring Nanamine back ever again.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 30, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> This weeks chapter of Bakuman was awesome. Not only did Reversi overtake Eiji's one-shot in terms of votes but it will get published Hissho Jump. I think that's a great idea since they can focus on PCP weekly release while having Reversi come out on a monthly basis. I didn't see this development taking place but I'm loving it.



Why is that awesome it seemed totally like just some plot contrivance. The concept for Reversi didn't seem interesting and it had non mainstream elements in it, they didn't give any reasons why it was so popular or what was so good about it that it could beat Eiji. 

Also I dislike Eiji going back on his words and then choosing to serialize Zombie Gun. It isn't like him to lose and then keep going forward with his inferior manga, he would be better off making up something completely new. Plus with Reversi being published in a monthly format there won't even be anyway for the two new series to be directly compared with one another. 

This development seems stupid to me that they manage to finally beat Eiji, but the concept wasn't interesting and it didn't even get published in weekly JUMP. If Reversi was really that good why didn't they choose to end PCP and start Reversi. Even if they wanted to keep going with PCP they could make the transition from the normal PCP to the middle school version they were talking about and start the new PCP series as a monthly while focusing on Reversi. 

This whole chapter just seemed like a way to move the plot along none of it was actually believable or seemed to fit with the character development we have gotten so far.


----------



## hehey (Oct 30, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Why? He had a difficult problem right when he started the job. He then sought counsel and eventually found a good solution. I'd say he handled himself well.


im talking about the poses he makes with that black jacket, trying to look cool all the time in front of the other editors, seriously after becoming Editor in Chief he has become a poser...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 30, 2011)

Is Hisshou jump a real magazine?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 30, 2011)

I like them adding that quirk to Heishi, with the coat and the glasses in trying to make him a different editor than the quiet and wise Sasaki.

And looks like the new battlefield isn't Shonen Jump but Hissou Jump.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 30, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Is Hisshou jump a real magazine?



As far as I and Google know,it's not.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 30, 2011)

Isn't Hissou Jump supposed to be similar to Monthly Shonen Jump?


I wonder if they will start mentioning soon Shueisha's transition into Online publications.   In North America they are ending printing and going strictly online now, called Shonen Jump Alpha.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 31, 2011)

So, it's finally happened then.

Bakuman's moved beyond just Shonen Jump.

I guess Eiji will try to also get his piece in Hissou?


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Nov 3, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> The concept for Reversi didn't seem interesting and it had non mainstream elements in it, they didn't give any reasons why it was so popular or what was so good about it that it could beat Eiji.



The reasons were given beforehand.  Ashirogi has always had really cool ideas in their manga, and have done really well despite being limited by how dark/lacking justice/lacking battles (not being mainstream) they've been.  With Reversi they've incorporated everything they've learnt so far into one piece and finally "broke the seal" and are going more mainstream, so it makes sense for them to come out on top; they were always near the top with the handicap and now they've overcome that handicap.

Take a really popular typical shounen series, like One Piece or Naruto, and compare their first chapter to Death Note's first chapter.  If we're talking about only the first chapter, Death Note's way more intriguing (my opinon of course.  also not saying it's a better manga, again, just 1st chap.)


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2011)

Hariti said:


> As far as I and Google know,it's not.



maybe it will become a real magazine 

but isn't jump sq or something the monthly version for shonen jump?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 3, 2011)

The raw for this chapter is interesting, I just wish I knew what was being said.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool chapter, I'm getting fired up as well


----------



## Inugami (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep final showdown needed to be Reversi vs Zombie Gun.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2011)

Almost forgot they'll have two different editors with two series now running in different publications. But the shuffling PCP and Reversi was a bit unexpected but I'm enjoying the development. Now they can go head to head with Eiji. I do wonder how PCP will fare as a monthly publication.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 6, 2011)

Hattori better pay them a good dinner to celebrate this.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely a chapter full of fighting spirit, got me stoked.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 6, 2011)

I predicted that this would happen. I still hate the concept of Reversi though it isn't interesting to me at all. The only good thing that can come from this is that Eiji puts them back in their place.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 6, 2011)

So we have a glimpse of the editor of Beelze and Toriko, he looked ordinary.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 7, 2011)

You know, I've been wondering just how good PCP's and Eiiji's manga's sales are 

Crow probably sold 3 million copies per volume :ho


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2011)

Bubi said:


> So we have a glimpse of the editor of Beelze and Toriko, he looked ordinary.



and yet those manga are fucking awesome


----------



## Patrick (Nov 7, 2011)

PcP concept was starting to bore me and I think it was quite smart to turn it all around this way. This chapter was just really good again.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 7, 2011)

Ashirogi sucks as artists, they seem to have no artist/author pride or whatever, not only they do everything based on what fans might want and buy, they also discard their works like its nothing in favor of others they believe can be more popular and they do it without a second though, not to mention that by doing this they show not respect for the same fans they seem so hard to please.

I really like Bakuman, but this story obsession with popularity over art can sometimes be a little annoying, one can say this story is a guidebook for how to sell a lot in a mainstream manga magazine.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 7, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Ashirogi sucks as artists, they seem to have no artist/author pride or whatever, not only they do everything based on what fans might want and buy, they also discard their works like its nothing in favor of others they believe can be more popular and they do it without a second though, not to mention that by doing this they show not respect for the same fans they seem so hard to please.
> 
> I really like Bakuman, but this story obsession with popularity over art can sometimes be a little annoying, one can say this story is a guidebook for how to sell a lot in a mainstream manga magazine.



To be fair one of the main goals is for them to get an anime. This has been a day 1 goal. They have to discard stuff that won't be popular and get an anime at all costs or one of our heroes dies a virgin.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 7, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Ashirogi sucks as artists, they seem to have no artist/author pride or whatever, not only they do everything based on what fans might want and buy, they also discard their works like its nothing in favor of others they believe can be more popular and they do it without a second though, not to mention that by doing this they show not respect for the same fans they seem so hard to please.
> 
> I really like Bakuman, but this story obsession with popularity over art can sometimes be a little annoying, one can say this story is a guidebook for how to sell a lot in a mainstream manga magazine.


While I can agree, I don't think there is anything wrong with writing for the purpose of popularity. And although popularity can definitely exist without quality, generally speaking, if something is popular, many people think it's good. Whether you make music, write fiction or act, it's a job for people who do these things, and wanting to make a living doing what you want to do is perfectly reasonable, thus trying to be popular is also reasonable.

In this case however, I think this is just the author using polls as an indication of who's doing best. Shonen mangas typically feature battles with winners and losers, and polls are the way Bakuman show who wins and who loses.

I don't think most manga authors care as much about ratings as we are led to believe here, they probably care about not getting cancelled and comparing themselves to the other authors as a measure of what people think is best.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 12, 2011)

Bakuman chapter 155 is out.

Link removed

So, this where the "Bakuman" come from, huh? 

Nice chapter.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 12, 2011)

Totally Deus Ex Machina the way grandpa suddenly decides to give him that notebook now instead of ages ago.


----------



## hehey (Nov 13, 2011)

lol Hatori, "better than Spider-Man"?., you got to aim higher than Spider-Man, isnt X-Men supposed to be the best selling comic of all time?


----------



## Aeon (Nov 13, 2011)

And so the name finally comes into play.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 13, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Totally Deus Ex Machina the way grandpa suddenly decides to give him that notebook now instead of ages ago.



Yeah...in fact, why the writer keep treating Mashiro's uncle like a super legendary mangaka when he was not?


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 13, 2011)

Now that this has come to play 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bakuman tittle


 I feel like the series might be reaching a conclusion. 

Also all the sex talk made me double take, came way out of left field


----------



## CreepingFeature (Nov 13, 2011)

ermm... i think the translator trolled all of you. the bakuman is a lie!


----------



## ryz (Nov 13, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Also all the sex talk made me double take, came way out of left field



Exactly! Sex Jokes? Penis Jokes? That was totally out of the blue.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 13, 2011)

CreepingFeature said:


> ermm... i think the translator trolled all of you. the bakuman is a lie!



It certainly was


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't recognize Nakai at first, then he mentioned Eriko and it hit me


----------



## perman07 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, troll release? Never fallen for that before. Amazing how perverted the troll release was


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 13, 2011)

Lololol that's a first in this Manga I think.
It was another great chapter, but I think it's time to start some action because all they have been doing until now is to show their determination to compete against each other.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2011)

There wasn't really nothing in this weeks chapter that I couldn't have figured out last week. PCP is taking a back seat so hopefully Ashirogi Muto can at least give wrap up the graduation storyline as they transition to Hisshio Jump. Let's see what Reversi can bring to the table since it's been hyped up to such a level.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 13, 2011)

Otters 11 novelization?  Do want!

You can count on Yoshida to do improbable things - having Nakai actually lose weight is one of them.



perman07 said:


> Totally Deus Ex Machina the way grandpa suddenly decides to give him that notebook now instead of ages ago.


Umm..that's kinda not what deus ex machina means.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dark Travis said:


> Umm..that's kinda not what deus ex machina means.


Did you read the troll release first?

I stand by that one being deus ex machina, a convenient plot device that suddenly comes into play. If his uncle did have a note book that contained his plans for the greatest manga, and Masaro got given all the material from his family that could help him make it in the industry, why not give him the notebook too? He should have received this ages ago if it existed.

And if he received it now, to make it convincing his grandfather would have to say something like "I only give this to you now because Uncle Taro wanted you to become a capable mangaka before giving you this."

When a solution magically appears, or the plot gets resolved in a random way that comes out of nowhere, that's deus ex machina, and that's what this was.


----------



## hehey (Nov 13, 2011)

Troll version was better.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 13, 2011)

So much for "Bakuman" finally appearing


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, people actually fell for the troll?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 13, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Wow, people actually fell for the troll?



Yeah....but the troll chapter is somewhat good or epic, especially in the last page. 

Better than original chapter by miles.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 13, 2011)

Claiming Ashirogi Muto's final and best piece is "Bakuman" and it ranking 1st place eventually will leave Ohba and Obata as rather arrogant, referring in story in how awesome actually there story is, even though the context of Reversi is nowhere near Bakuman, but still.

I don't think Ashirogi Muto will ever create a piece named Bakuman for this reason.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 13, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Did you read the troll release first?


I was referring to the real release where deus ex machina does not apply.
I didn't know you were referring to the troll version before.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn. Where can I find that troll version? It sounds awesome.

Sex talk and Bakuman make it up for me.

The original version only has sex talk


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Nov 19, 2011)

Link removed - this remind anyone of anything?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 19, 2011)

holy crap. I knew Eiji was copycat!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 19, 2011)

Lmao surely there is Liarmine company behind this, the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now is tryin with webtoons, isn't he


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 19, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Damn. Where can I find that troll version? It sounds awesome.



This. I missed it too.

EDIT: Jus realised this is for last weeks chapter not this weeks. Still wana see the troll one though


----------



## Hariti (Nov 20, 2011)

Chapter 156
penis enlargement exercises


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 20, 2011)

Mashiro's really got loyal assistants.  

And them becoming zombies.


----------



## Fourangers (Nov 20, 2011)

Now I can definitely see this happening in RL.   Overnight for countless days just to fulfill the deadline.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 20, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Chapter 156
> [Doremi-CureCom].Suite.PreCure!.38.[704x396].[FF7CA8D2].avi



And the fat guy wants to work on the kitchen.... lol


----------



## perman07 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Now I can definitely see this happening in RL.   Overnight for countless days just to fulfill the deadline.


I can't personally. I don't function without my sleep, never been able to keep up exhausting paces for long, I just miss deadlines instead


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Looool all of them zombies.
Man this chapter was hillarious :rofl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn, I knew the schedule was tight but it really took a toll on the whole team. For a second there I thought we were getting close to a repeat of what went down with Detective Trap, but they thankfully avoided that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 20, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Now I can definitely see this happening in RL.   Overnight for countless days just to fulfill the deadline.



This reminded me of an old Kishimoto interview where things were hectic like that.



Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, I knew the schedule was tight but it really took a toll on the whole team. For a second there I thought we were getting close to a repeat of what went down with Detective Trap, but they thankfully avoided that.



I thought so too.  

Honestly, I think Ohba and Obata wanted us to react that way.  Especially since they just finished airing the hospital moments.

Quiet genius if you ask me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 20, 2011)

Good chapter, as usual, and pretty inspiring. Im glad the chief came through and the introvert assistant giving him props at the end was pretty heartwarming stuff.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 20, 2011)

The art was so good


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

Ohbata finally got the guts to draw horrible faces


----------



## BVB (Nov 21, 2011)

wow, I really thought he'll collapse again. -_-


----------



## Kirito (Nov 26, 2011)

Yep that is Reversi's weakness alright.

DN Angel route, here we come.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 26, 2011)

Reversi's weakness? Simple, just introduce the third force. Three-way battle.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 26, 2011)

Probably, but I think he will probably go the Kishimoto route and turn one of the protagonists into an antagonist.   But throw in a twist that the antagonist is more of an anti-hero.

Also that little bit about Miho, wonder if we are closer to Mashiro finally tieing the knot?

My guess, maybe that will be saved for the Golden Week surprise?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2011)

It took Eiji like ten seconds to think up of a way to blow up Reversi's plot. What a damn genius.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 26, 2011)

They will probably introduce a new threat that both main character will join to fight


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2011)

It did feel like things were going a bit too smoothly for Ashirogi Muto. Eiji did a real number on them. Now how do they plan to conquer that major flaw their story seems to have?


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 26, 2011)

Kill of Schwarz and introduce two succeeders who are inferior in every way but eventually find a way to trump Weiss and give it a unsatisfying ending.

That would totally work, they would probably get a anime for that followed by two live-action remakes


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 26, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Kill of Schwarz and introduce two succeeders who are inferior in every way but eventually find a way to trump Weiss and give it a unsatisfying ending.
> 
> That would totally work, they would probably get a anime for that followed by two live-action remakes



So much lulz in this post.


----------



## rice (Nov 26, 2011)

i was thinking of them giving the antagonist a training arc and change his appearance, but that wouldn't give an immediate effect in an emergency.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It took Eiji like ten seconds to think up of a way to blow up Reversi's plot. What a damn genius.



The funny thing is, he just killed "supposed-to-be an important" character less than 5 chapters.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2011)

Kamina.

/rimshot


----------



## abcd (Nov 28, 2011)

introduce a third powerful force for which both of them should work together to survive


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea, having a third force may actually be the way to go. Kind of like Liar Game, it used to be just Akiyama against Yokoya, but the introduction of Harimoto really made it that much more interesting, as any of the three could not only ally with another but also use the alliance to their particular advantage (and it could also pave the way to more backstabbing).


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 4, 2011)

No chapter this week?


----------



## Jaap (Dec 4, 2011)

Because of you I came here thinking the chapter was released


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 4, 2011)

This world is filled with disappointment bro. Its a cold world.


----------



## bubble_lord (Dec 4, 2011)

There is a chapter this week, think colour pages too. Bakuman always comes last out of the series I read, guess it's due to the heavy amount of text compared to other series.


----------



## Hikarabita (Dec 4, 2011)

i just read - or rather looked at the pages of the raw. takagi has a magic shirt this chapter. at some pages it's text is "perfect crime perty" and on other pages it's "perfect crime party". hard fail?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, PCP beat out crow for the Number #1 spot in the popularity poll. I also agree with Classroom of Truth being high up at #3. The premise really drew me in. Panty Flash-Fight at #6 sound about right 

It's rather obvious that as an artist/author you'd prefer quality over length. Now that Takagi has been given support to write to his heart's content without worrying over length, I wonder if they'll be able to challenge Zombie gun and perhaps even get a chance at an anime?


----------



## Badalight (Dec 4, 2011)

It'll surely get an anime. PCP should've got one too, it's just that it was aimed towards smaller children but had some adult themes at hand. It was realistic enough that it could be imitated.

Reversi is very super natural, it's popular, and it's aimed at jumps target audience. There's no reason why it wouldn't get an anime.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 4, 2011)

Go Reversi! There is no shame in the series being short as long as its quality. Shows like Gurren Lagann, and Manga like FMA live with people forever and will always be recommended.

Inspiring chapter, now im ready to get back to writing my script.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't know if that was a Gurren Lagann nod at the end, but I'll take it as so.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe the mangakas are implying Bakuman  is in the last arc with this chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2011)

^Don't be silly.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2011)

Mider T said:


> ^Don't be silly.



I hope I'm dead wrong, first I want Hiramaru to have a happy ending.. hes the character I care more in this manga  .


----------



## Hariti (Dec 5, 2011)

Wait..Azuki is supposed to voice the heroine in their anime..._Is_ there a heroine in *Reversi* though?I don't remember any female characters being mentioned...


----------



## perman07 (Dec 5, 2011)

What disappoints about this chapter is that Shujin really has to think about the whole quality-length question. He's a guy who's been an author for years, his philosophy on this should already be worked out.

I mean, this is so fundamental for whatever you write, and the Bakuman authors write as if he's just now deciding whether to go for quality or length.


----------



## Xnr (Dec 5, 2011)

I think Shujin's doubts about quality-length come from the fact that Saiko has been waiting for so long for them to get an anime and he's been acting fine with it that Shujin feels he needs work for his (and Azuki's) happiness now. I think he was feeling guilty because he's been with his wife since forever now and as a true friend he wants Saiko to be happy as well. 

He doesn't want Saiko to sacrifice his personal life for the success of Ashirogi Muto, the mangaka, as their aim from the very beginning was to achieve happiness by writing in manga. They're not doing it because that's their goal. It's the means they use to reach the goal. I thought it was made very clear how much Shujin cares about his friend's happiness which just shows he's a nice guy.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 5, 2011)

perman07 said:


> What disappoints about this chapter is that Shujin really has to think about the whole quality-length question. He's a guy who's been an author for years, his philosophy on this should already be worked out.
> 
> I mean, this is so fundamental for whatever you write, and the Bakuman authors write as if he's just now deciding whether to go for quality or length.




It should be a legit doubt going for quality or quantity, a pro like Ohba himself put some fillers into Bakuman only to make it more lasting.
And what about the part 2 of Death Note? Or the drastic [and wrong] changes in Psyren?

Maybe this chapter was made in order to mirror the difficulties of mangakas, they live upon ratings and don't have the luxury of novelists to first write for months the whole story and worry later about the result.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 5, 2011)

This is going to be epic.
Friends embrace for the impact.


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 5, 2011)

Bubi said:


> It should be a legit doubt going for quality or quantity, a pro like Ohba himself put some fillers into Bakuman only to make it more lasting.
> And what about the part 2 of Death Note? Or the drastic [and wrong] changes in Psyren?
> 
> Maybe this chapter was made in order to mirror the difficulties of mangakas, they live upon ratings and don't have the luxury of novelists to first write for months the whole story and worry later about the result.



Psyren got changed because it was being canceled you can't really fault a story for ending soon because of that. 

I wonder if they were thinking about death note when they wrote this chapter though. As good a series as it is the fans really don't recognize the later chapters as being anywhere near in quality to the initial ones.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 5, 2011)

I do think they were speaking from experience. But then my loathing of Death Note Part Two is matched only by my love for Part One.





Badalight said:


> It'll surely get an anime. PCP should've got one too, it's just that it was aimed towards smaller children but had some adult themes at hand. It was realistic enough that it could be imitated.
> 
> Reversi is very super natural, it's popular, and it's aimed at jumps target audience. There's no reason why it wouldn't get an anime.


I kind of think Bakuman might end with PCP actually getting an anime and Azuki taking the starring role. After all it's now being published in a different magazine and the characters are moving up to a new school, and eventually Saiko and Shujin plan on ageing them further.

Not to say that Reversi won't get an anime, but it's always possible that Azuki will be the one to fail to get the role. But she's already been the voice of the female lead of PCP, so she's bound to get that job if it's ever available again.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 5, 2011)

Now that would be a twist if that did happen.


----------



## Phantasmical (Dec 6, 2011)

Reversi is all about the internal psychological battle. So fuse protagonists, good and evil  into one super badass and then have them fight a bigger threat for maximum realism.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 6, 2011)

I started to read this manga because someone told me it gave an inside on the manga world. I truly like it and was fascinated by it. But now I have kind of got bored of it, only read it for Eiji and kazuya.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 6, 2011)

Bubi said:


> It should be a legit doubt going for quality or quantity, a pro like Ohba himself put some fillers into Bakuman only to make it more lasting.
> And what about the part 2 of Death Note? Or the drastic [and wrong] changes in Psyren?
> 
> Maybe this chapter was made in order to mirror the difficulties of mangakas, they live upon ratings and don't have the luxury of novelists to first write for months the whole story and worry later about the result.



The changes in psyren were done cause the manga was about to get canceled the author had no choice he just wanted to finish before it got axed by SJ.


----------



## BVB (Dec 12, 2011)

this wasn't on break, was it?


----------



## CosmicJC (Dec 12, 2011)

No, the raw has been out since last week See for his wins/losses

But for whatever reason, nobody has translated it...


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2011)

go go hiramura 

finally its back to hiramura


----------



## rice (Dec 12, 2011)

totally wasn't expect that 

i hope they get married


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 12, 2011)

This is why Yoshida is the best editor in Bakuman. The monologue and flashback scene of Yoshida really got me teary. It is really a nice chapter...No..It is a great chapter. I really hope that Hiramaru going to succeed this time in proposing Aoki and form a combo.

Also, is it just me or Aoki is a shitty mangaka? Her series got canned too often.


----------



## hehey (Dec 12, 2011)

Im conflcted

On one hand, i want editor Yoshida to succeed in his efforts because hes one of teh character who i favor above the others (Fukuda is the other)...

on the other hand, I want Aoki to end up with Fukuda..... 

,,,,


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> This is why Yoshida is the best editor in Bakuman. The monologue and flashback scene of Yoshida really got me teary. It is really a nice chapter...No..It is a great chapter. I really hope that Hiramaru going to succeed this time in proposing Aoki and form a combo.
> 
> Also, is it just me or Aoki is a shitty mangaka? Her series got canned too often.



Yep but is because shes too green at romantic relationships and she writes about that, if Hiramaru succeed she probably gonna improve and Hiramaru gonna turn into a worse mangaka because he  gonna be happy and loss his negative inspiration.


----------



## Arial (Dec 12, 2011)

I would love a manga about Hiramaru and Yoshida 

Great chapter, the best in quite a while I think. What is happening with Fukuda anyway?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, Hiramaru's finally going to do it!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2011)

And here I thought Editors were only good for helping you on your manuscripts. They also help you revise and improve you marriage proposals .


----------



## Ender (Dec 13, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOO HIRAMARUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 13, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> And here I thought Editors were only good for helping you on your manuscripts. They also help you revise and improve you marriage proposals .



That is only applies to Yoshida. Oter editors are not that good...yet.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 13, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> This is why Yoshida is the best editor in Bakuman. The monologue and flashback scene of Yoshida really got me teary. It is really a nice chapter...No..It is a great chapter. I really hope that Hiramaru going to succeed this time in proposing Aoki and form a combo.
> 
> Also, is it just me or Aoki is a shitty mangaka? Her series got canned too often.


It's because Yoshida is sabotaging her from the inside as part of his plan to control Hiramaru.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 13, 2011)

Hiramaru.. Truly a man among men. I hope he gets that yes.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 15, 2011)

新浪网登载此文出于传递更多信息之目的

Bakuman 160 spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



and Hiramaru did it.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> 新浪网登载此文出于传递更多信息之目的
> 
> Bakuman 160 spoilers.
> 
> ...



Spoiler tag dat bro!


----------



## Godot (Dec 16, 2011)

Those spoilers


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2011)

awesome spoilers


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 19, 2011)

BEST. CHAPTER. EVER!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2011)

Really?! He succeeded!!. Got to give credit where credit is due. Hiramaru didn't give up and it paid off.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my goddddd


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 19, 2011)

Hiramaru my man 

Hope nakai gets depressed when he finds out aoki doesn't have a sister and commits suicide

Also eiji is a baws


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2011)

Hiramaru best chapter of all time. I'm so happy this is actually happening.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn, 900,000 copies for Zombie Gun's third batch, meaning over 1 million for Volume 1. That's massive.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 19, 2011)

Any page with Hiramaru in = WIN
Any page with Hiramaru + Yoshida in  = More WIN
Any page with Mashiro in = BAD

Hiramaru > Mashiro

He got 2 anime offers and Mashiro sill got none. Hiramaru literally married Azuki twice.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2011)

Now the manga can end I'm satisfied, actually I didn't even read Ashirogi and Eiji panel that didn't relate to Hiramau and Aoki.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 20, 2011)

The latter parts related to Reversi and Zombie Gun were kind of a buzzkill. I liked the Hiramaru parts more lol.


----------



## Forces (Dec 20, 2011)

What the fuck... I was wondering a week ago how could Bakuman be turned into a game and how would the gameplay be and is it even possible, I mean its hard to turn it into a fun game right? And  today I read that they will get one


----------



## BVB (Dec 20, 2011)

his manga career is over..he is too happy.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> What the fuck... I was wondering a week ago how could Bakuman be turned into a game and how would the gameplay be and is it even possible, I mean its hard to turn it into a fun game right? And  today I read that they will get one



It's had a game before, and there have been notes alluding to this one for awhile.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> his manga career is over..he is too happy.



now its time for 6 years worth of hiatus :rofl


----------



## Wrath (Dec 20, 2011)

No no no. Now that he's happy Hiramaru is going to come from behind and make the world's best manga.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably retire and just help  Aoki go gonna become better mangaka, Yoshida could take Nakai and make him another negative  mangaka because all his life as been crap.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 20, 2011)

Hurray for Hiramaru!

I find it hard to believe that Zombie Gun has sold as much as it has, because a million copies at this rate seems rather unrealistic, especially considering how the sales were like before this. Then again, I don't know much about how sales work, but still. The only explanation that makes sense to me is that word of mouth was insanely positive and spread like wildfire.


----------



## Ender (Dec 20, 2011)

Hiramaru is boss  messed up  everything and still got the chick


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 20, 2011)

That was heartwarming. Hiramaru once again reminded me why he's ma favorite character. Yoshida for the best man!


----------



## Wrath (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Hurray for Hiramaru!
> 
> I find it hard to believe that Zombie Gun has sold as much as it has, because a million copies at this rate seems rather unrealistic, especially considering how the sales were like before this. Then again, I don't know much about how sales work, but still. The only explanation that makes sense to me is that word of mouth was insanely positive and spread like wildfire.


I think it's riding on Crow's coattails.


----------



## 8 (Dec 20, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Any page with Hiramaru in = WIN
> Any page with Hiramaru + Yoshida in  = More WIN
> Any page with Mashiro in = BAD
> 
> ...


i agree that hiramaru more entertaining character then mashiro. 

but to compare their achievements you also have to consider hiramaru is a decade older then mashiro. mashiro a decade from now would be much more experienced and successful.. meh i'm just nitpicking here. hiramaru > mashiro indeed.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't forget Hiramaru is a super genius whose only real weakness is that he lacks proper motivation. Mashiro is talented but not anywhere near as much as Hiramaru or Eiji.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Best chapter in a while. They should just make him the main character.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 20, 2011)

My favourite bit of the chapter was when they showed how deep Hiramaru's feelings for Yoshida are. He sees him crying and immediately wants to go comfort him, even though they were tears of joy.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrath said:


> My favourite bit of the chapter was when they showed how deep Hiramaru's feelings for Yoshida are. He sees him crying and immediately wants to go comfort him, even though they were tears of joy.


That's almost like stockholm syndrome actually  Nah, just kidding, this chapter showed that they both share a deep friendship, apart from what Yoshida would like to believe.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 20, 2011)

Mashiro > Hiramaru. 

Hiramaru is comical relief, basically filler. He contributes practically nothing to progress the story. I'm far more interested in knowing how Ashirogi's series competes against Eiji's series, you know so they can finally achieve their dream, than the life of some side character.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 20, 2011)

But Mashiro is a pretty boring main character, I like Bakuman mainly because its good cast of side characters.


----------



## hehey (Dec 20, 2011)

Takagi is obviously carrying this manga... Mashiro is dull.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2011)

Mashiro nah, may with Takagi I would agree, Mashiro only saving grace is being the main character without that I wouldn't give a shit about him.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 20, 2011)

How is Mashiro boring? He has comical moments and serious moments, and is relatively normal dude that anyone can relate to. 

Takagi is only good to see when he isn't stressed. Otherwise, he is a very distasteful character.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 21, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> Mashiro > Hiramaru.
> 
> Hiramaru is comical relief, basically filler. He contributes practically nothing to progress the story.



Who gives a fuck 

He's entertaining, which is more that can be said about the two tedious fruitcakes devising a new anti Eiji plan that's bound to fail for the hundredth time like Wile E Coyote trying to catch the roadrunner


----------



## Inugami (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey! at least Coyote was an awesome jobber,almost every fail a laugh guaranteed, duo?..meh.


----------



## ryz (Dec 28, 2011)

Ah, I can't wait for the next chapter, when the story of the AzukixMashiro leaks out


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn I was hoping they would make Mashiro get tempted by the hawt new seiyuu girl to make him less boring...


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol when I thought that girl would probably be a new contender as soon she heard who Mashiro was dating, gave up straight away


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 28, 2011)

I wanna slap Mashiro, its fine that he turned the hot girl down since he has Miho but he should have brought her to the event. Fuck the promise or whatever, its a ceremony for Mangaka and voice actors it was the perfect thing.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how they talked about making a breather Reversi chapter once in a while in a Bakuman chapter that was exactly this. I always enjoy when they step outside their studio and talk with people, seeing them draw and wait for results can get boring.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm guessing that the final chapter will be Ashirogi and their wives (and kids?) at that hot spring.

I don't think either manga will get the anime yet and it's just a tease. 20-30 chapters just seems far too early for a weekly SJ series to get an anime


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 14, 2012)

Hiramaru germs


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 14, 2012)

Takagi.
"We might even bring a kid along"
"Then I'll do my very best tonight!"

Miho probably cheated on Mashiro by now  who wouldn't? She has needs, too. How long have it been since their promise? like 8 years?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 14, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Takagi.
> "We might even bring a kid along"
> "Then I'll do my very best tonight!"
> 
> Miho probably cheated on Mashiro by now  who wouldn't? She has needs, too. How long have it been since their promise? like 8 years?



Mashiro should hit the Ririka. 

Miho always cheated on Mashiro. Evidence? You can find it at every Bakuman doujin out there.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 14, 2012)

No, I think Mashima is becoming gay.

He's uncomfortable sleeping at the same room with Takagi (despite doing so once in the past), he's uncomfortable seeing him naked, saying how he's glad he met a guy like Takagi. It's understandable, isn't it? He's hanging out with Takagi all the time, he's never felt a woman's touch - he's sexually repressed. 

If not gay, then bisexual.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 14, 2012)

Na, he's not going gay because we saw Shujin's ass and he skipped out on his wife to be with Saiko.   After all he was ready to have a kid with Kayaj

But Kato's friend gives me bad vibes, like she's going to put the moves on Saiko in an attempt to increase her standing as a Seiyuu.   And with talk about them finally getting an anime, I definitely think she's going to be a major threat to Miho getting the role of the heroine.   (Don't recall them ever mentioning a heroine role for Reversi, have you?)   Of course in the end Miho lands the role of the heroine and with talk of the mascot, Rirka lands that role and will get popular though that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, there was quite a bit of bromance this chapter 

I can see Ririka being a hurdle for Miho if an anime is announced for Reversi. It just seems like that's the direction it will be heading in if they get the nod (which is apparently 50/50 with Zombie Gun being up for one too...)


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, that kind of made me go "wha?"   Both your best hits has an anime offer and you only get one choice?    Be like Shueshia having to either Naruto, One Piece, or Bleach getting an anime.   Why not both and rack in the cash while the iron is hot!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2012)

Can't believe it's been 8 years since they became mangaka...I wonder how Azuki's doing?  Saiko hasn't seen her in years has he?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 14, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, that kind of made me go "wha?"   Both your best hits has an anime offer and you only get one choice?    Be like Shueshia having to either Naruto, One Piece, or Bleach getting an anime.   Why not both and rack in the cash while the iron is hot!



Because this way makes the plot more interesting.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Can't believe it's been 8 years since they became mangaka...I wonder how Azuki's doing?  Saiko hasn't seen her in years has he?



She's probably gotten fat and become a cock fiend.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 15, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> No, I think Mashima is becoming gay.
> 
> He's uncomfortable sleeping at the same room with Takagi (despite doing so once in the past), he's uncomfortable seeing him naked, saying how he's glad he met a guy like Takagi. It's understandable, isn't it? He's hanging out with Takagi all the time, he's never felt a woman's touch - he's sexually repressed.
> 
> *If not gay, then bisexual.*



I think "forever alone" is more suitable for Mashiro.

Just imagine that Mashiro tag along with Shujin's family for every New Year event.

Year 1: Mashiro, SHujin, Kaya
Year 2: Mashiro, Shujin, Kaya, Shujin's Baby
Year 3: Mashiro, Shujin, Kaya, 2 Shujin's Baby
Year 13: Mashiro, Shujin, Kaya, 12 year old boy, and 11 year old girl
Year 20: Mashiro, Shujin, Kaya, Shujin's son and his girlfriend, Shujin's daughter and her boyfriend
Year 26: Mashiro, Shujin, Kaya, Shujin's son and wife, Shujin's daughter and her husband, and Shujin's grandchild.
Year 46: Mashiro, Shujin, Kaya, Shujin's son family, Shujin's daughter  family, Shujin grandchild's girlfriend/boyfriend.

and so on...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2012)

It's in sight...don't let it slip...


----------



## hehey (Jan 22, 2012)

Nizuma is fighting dirty now... making extra manuscripts for the anime so they wont worry about shit like "itl catch up to the manga we must wait a few years for an anime".

Its on now.


----------



## Forces (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anyone else think this is just an autobiography of Ohba and Obata with some changes and extras? I mean they're 2 mangakas and they're doing a short manga as their best ( Death Note = Reversi ) but now they want to make it longer than Schwarz and Weiss' battle (Light vs L became Light vs Near and Mello) Among other things...


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 22, 2012)

Why is Mashiro makes everything so hard? Azuki loves Mashiro. Mashiro loves Azuki. Just do it, man. 

Waiting for anime offer is really pathetic, even it is in anime/manga standard. 

Hope that Nizuma going to cock-block Mashiro for all eternity.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 22, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> Why is Mashiro makes everything so hard? Azuki loves Mashiro. Mashiro loves Azuki. Just do it, man.
> 
> Waiting for anime offer is really pathetic, even it is in anime/manga standard.
> 
> Hope that Nizuma going to cock-block Mashiro for all eternity.


I hope Eiiji will marry Azuki eventually, too


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2012)

Great, just when they sort out their thoughts on whether to accept the offer or not, Nizuma throws his hat into the ring. 



Edward Newgate said:


> I hope Eiiji will marry Azuki eventually, too



Why do you have Eiiji of all people settling


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 22, 2012)

Has there even been a female lead shown in reversi? 

At least Trap and Tanto had an obvious female character that could be voiced by Azuki. This hasn't really shown anyone as far as I know...


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> *Has there even been a female lead shown in reversi? *
> 
> At least Trap and Tanto had an obvious female character that could be voiced by Azuki. This hasn't really shown anyone as far as I know...



LOL yes I don't remember watching her but sure she exist.

I liked the chapter Nizuma finally put some animosity on this rivalry..of course he didn't know about the thing with Azuki but I fucking hated his selfish persona, now I'm more interested.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 22, 2012)

NIZUMA!!!!!! ​Thats how you write a good character. Good chapter.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't like the talk of anime adaptations. Manga aimed at an older audience, dumb the anime down! Anime complete? Can't milk the two formats simultaneously so don't bother. It shows there is no love put into manga to anime shows so I don't really see it as an ultimate goal. I hope they don't stretch it out.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 22, 2012)

Inugami said:


> of course he didn't know about the thing with Azuki



He does though. Well at least the part about wanting Azuki to voice the heroine


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> He does though. Well at least the part about wanting Azuki to voice the heroine



Damn dude that was a good catch!, this just made this chapter better for me..thanks!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 22, 2012)

bubble_lord said:


> Don't like the talk of anime adaptations. Manga aimed at an older audience, dumb the anime down! Anime complete? Can't milk the two formats simultaneously so don't bother. It shows there is no love put into manga to anime shows so I don't really see it as an ultimate goal. I hope they don't stretch it out.



It stays a fact that more people work on a anime and also people need to get paid for that, it's still a business after all 

Although this shows the author's position on the matter quite what, they went with ending Death Note first for it's quality when after it was finished the anime and movies came.

This counts even if people consider the post-L arc to be stretched out and shit, the author's most likely genuinely wanted it to have a ending like they wished for but it would have been hard to have Light suffer defeat by two newly introduced rivals if they didn't have any kind of build up and some depth through some arcs like L had before.

By the way considering Nizuma's reaction and his 'super-manga' ability that he has it's probably because he thinks that Reversi is no good for a long running series and want it to be finished first on their own pace and pushing them to make Reversi even more better to have it become a excellent short series or so


----------



## Corwin (Jan 22, 2012)

Eiji is a manga god, and he probably can write scenarios for weekly anime as well as his manga at the same time. He did two mangas before after all. But if Reversi is really so popular I don't see a big problem with they make an anime after it ends.


----------



## 8 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



bout time...

next problem: they don't have an interesting female character for miho to voice over.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 29, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I am the writer who wishes to drag the series longer, there is no way I going to let Mashiro (who destined to be forever alone) to marry Azuki. I will make Azuki don't like to get marry now because she wants to pursuit her career further.


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2012)

8 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's why they introduce Misa a girl that falls in love with the dark side of Weiss


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't believe Eiji was so desperate to have Zombie Gun outshine Reversi that he would go the extra mile in creating anime-original content. Well, since that's no longer a real issue and Reversi was chose, I wonder what hurdles our main protagonist still need to clear. I mean the series isn't done yet...


----------



## Semplice (Jan 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty happy that Reversi's getting an anime!  Eiji's look on the last page was SCARY.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 29, 2012)

Finally Mashiro can get laid.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

Eiji is trully brilliant.
Man I can't wait for what is going to happen now!!!
Bakuman and Beelzebub so fucking awesome at the moment.

I'm so happy


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 29, 2012)

Now watch them have issues with getting Azuki the role


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2012)

Bakuman's up for manga of the month guys, go vote!


----------



## Kirito (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe Azuki is that flexible she can voice on of the main male characters


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 30, 2012)

Liked the cover page,  Azuki looked like a bride there.   And Fukuda on the pot.  



C_Akutabi said:


> Now watch them have issues with getting Azuki the role



We been thinking that was a likely bet a long time ago when the conditions were made that something will not all be smooth sailing when that time came.   And right now, even though Hattori said the anime has been decided, it's still not written in stone. 

I won't be surprised if something threatened the anime production.  Like the anime studio having some major business complication.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 30, 2012)

That was a rewarding chapter for not just Ashirogi but for all of us who have been reading Bakuman for-fucking-ever. Finally! Im happy for them.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> Finally Mashiro can get laid.



Yeah but he missed out on the true matchup. Kaya chan the cutie.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 30, 2012)

Now of course Azuki will fail to get the lead role.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 30, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Now of course Azuki will fail to get the lead role.



Or she is now not interested with the silly dream/promise anymore.


----------



## Roman (Jan 30, 2012)

At last! Ashirogi-Muto's dream is coming true! I have no doubt that Azuki will get the role. She's been getting very popular as of late in terms of being a voice actress, and it wouldn't be good if she didn't get the role of the heroine in the series that is to become Shounen Jump's flagship. I say it's about time things start to look really good. Saiko and Azuki have been separated by their dream for too long as well imo. It's really about time that they marry.


----------



## Ender (Jan 30, 2012)

ahem....to quote...


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH




anyways, i can see them not giving her the role...plus there is no role of heroine in the manga ...so they'd have to create one for her...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe the female heroine role will go to that other Voice actress that was introduced not too long ago. Haha!


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 30, 2012)

The other voice actress get the role. Mashiro marry her. The End.


----------



## 8 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> The other voice actress get the role. Mashiro marry her. The End.


would be an interesting twist. right now mashiro and miho don't really know each other. when they start interacting it may turn out they can't get along at all. and they better not get married.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 30, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Maybe the female heroine role will go to that other Voice actress that was introduced not too long ago. Haha!



Yeah, just watch that happen.   Then they will say, "The next Anime!"


----------



## Ender (Jan 30, 2012)

i don't want love triangle drama. i prefer a couple getting to know each other drama. love triangle dramas r overdone


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2012)

They got an anime out of pity because Eiji is too top-tier for them to defeat.


----------



## Godot (Jan 31, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> i don't want love triangle drama. i prefer a couple getting to know each other drama. love triangle dramas r overdone



Saiko & Miho get to know each other... after they get married.

It would really sell in countries with arranged marriages.


----------



## Ender (Jan 31, 2012)

eh doesn't matter to me if they're married or still in the process of that...that kinda drama is much preferred over crappy love triangle


----------



## Hikarabita (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah i'm kind of feeling Miho is not going to get the role part is obvious from miles away.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They got an anime out of pity because Eiji is too top-tier for them to defeat.



They won't be able to catch up to his sales even with an anime .


----------



## wjones83 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They got an anime out of pity because Eiji is too top-tier for them to defeat.



I didn't get that from the Editors statement.  I can easily be wrong but it came across as though Eiji's manga series having animes put him so far above them not just because he's an incredible mangaka but because animes boost your ratings by default.  

What that means is, whether haters want to agree or not they are every bit Eiji's equal right now but it's hard to show because his series having animes eclipses them by default, due to the added TV fanbase. By them getting an anime as well, it's leveling the playing field so that now they can truly compete as rivals and equals which will only make Jump better.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

wjones83 said:


> I didn't get that from the Editors statement.  I can easily be wrong but it came across as though Eiji's manga series having animes put him so far above them not just because he's an incredible mangaka but because animes boost your ratings by default.
> 
> What that means is, whether haters want to agree or not they are every bit Eiji's equal right now but it's hard to show because his series having animes eclipses them by default, due to the added TV fanbase. By them getting an anime as well, it's leveling the playing field so that now they can truly compete as rivals and equals which will only make Jump better.



You realize you essentially agreed with him right?


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> You realize you essentially agreed with him right?



I think it's not that much out of pity, but commercially seen it's the best choice.

They can first milk out Reversi, while Zombie Gun will be populair regardless if the anime comes out later, they might even just make some OVA's first with his original movie names and later on put out a full anime series with great pacing


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2012)

Chapter 61 *(End)*

 enjoy...i wonder what this new villain will do


----------



## Godot (Feb 6, 2012)

... getting cockblocked by a hikkimori. The ultimate embarrassment.

Obviously there's gonna be a showdown at the anime studio meeting, where they'll say Azuki can't get the main heroine role out of bias (also, if 2ch is anything to go by, VAs who aren't innocent pure single virgins will be shunned by their entire fanbase) and Saiko & Azuki probably do some emotional speech.

Hopefully they'll let Azuki get the role.


----------



## BVB (Feb 6, 2012)

there will be a lot of drama about it but in the end azuki will get the role.


----------



## Corwin (Feb 6, 2012)

That fat guy is Ishizawa right? 

I bet he plans something like telling Ririka to try out for the role in Reversi. Doesn't mean she will get it though.

Also I am not sure why, does he still hold a grudge against Takagi, or is he merely jealous of their success?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 6, 2012)

If Azuki doesn't get the role they will just have to make another manga and get an anime adaptation


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 6, 2012)

dear fucking god... VA SCANDAL INCOMING...

fucking masterful plot device if you ask me...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

So this arcs "villains" will be some loser otaku. And once again we've got a past character coming back as a fat sleazeball.

Fat Nanamine for final villain


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't really think he is the "villain" per say, just the person who is going to start a chain reaction of bad events.


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2012)

no the final villain is eiji  duh


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 6, 2012)

@badalight: As far as I recall the deal with Aya Hirano went to the point of no return after it was revealed that he was harassing some of the men that were working with her. 

I don't think that having a VA dating someone is that much of a career killer. Aki Toyosaki is living with her boyfriend and she's still getting roles (The latest one as the main character in Medaka Box)


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 6, 2012)

Enter Nakai 2.0...What a fruitcake


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 6, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> If Azuki doesn't get the role they will just have to make another manga and *get an anime adaptation*



Another anime adaption? Ashirogi Muto is not Eiji and Hiramaru.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 6, 2012)

I shudder at the thought that it's only a matter of time before Ishizawa and Nanamine team-up to stir things up. 

With one already being owned, and the other about to be -bad moments in store for Ashirogi and Miho notwithastanding- it's kind of inevitable to see them joining forces.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2012)

Wait, that's that fatass who Shuujin knocked the fuck out?  Wow, he hasn't gotten any better in all of these years


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Wait, that's that fatass who Shuujin knocked the fuck out?  Wow, he hasn't gotten any better in all of these years



Yeah, I thought that was obvious. That's the reason he knows about Mashiro and Miho.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2012)

The Wanderer said:


> @badalight: As far as I recall the deal with Aya Hirano went to the point of no return after it was revealed that he was harassing some of the men that were working with her.
> 
> I don't think that having a VA dating someone is that much of a career killer. Aki Toyosaki is living with her boyfriend and she's still getting roles (The latest one as the main character in Medaka Box)



It's not necessarily a career killer, but it can definitely destroy any momentum you have going forward and prevent you from getting certain roles. The anime company will likely be apprehensive to hiring someone that is currently involved in drama.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2012)

I sense a 2-chan like drama appearing in the near future


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Yeah, I thought that was obvious. That's the reason he knows about Mashiro and Miho.



He said he had a friend that was an assistant for them, thought it came from an informant.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I sense a 2-chan like drama appearing in the near future



I wonder if they'll tear up volumes of Reversi in their otaku rage


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> He said he had a friend that was an assistant for them, thought it came from an informant.





No, he was checking Ririka's blog post from when she went to the New Years JUMP party.

This can easily turn bad for Azuki. The fanbase of popular role models in Japan turn on them quickly for things like being in a committed relationship. The new guy is probably going to take full advantage of this to prove his fanboy loyalty to Ririka.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 6, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Yeah, I thought that was obvious. That's the reason he knows about Mashiro and Miho.



I have to admit I missed it first time around.

*Before:* 

*After:* 

Years just haven't been kind to this man. Not that he would deserve anything else for being such a douche everytime he makes an apperance.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

Fukuda should slam that fat bastard's head into something again.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> He said he had a friend that was an assistant for them, thought it came from an informant.



No he didn't say that. Ririka (the VA) has a friend that worked as an assistant, that black haired girl. That's how she met Ashirogo Muto in the first place.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah I get it now, feel like a dolt.

But no, he basically looks like that Pantsu guy from Eden of the East.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2012)

Also why do we never see the assistants anymore? Like... ever?


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 7, 2012)

Is the writer indirectly telling us that Fat Man/Guy = EVIL through his manga?


----------



## rice (Feb 7, 2012)

^yeah i was gonna say he hates fat people or something.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2012)

Inb4 she doesn't get the role in the end and we have to wait for another anime


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> Is the writer indirectly telling us that Fat Man/Guy = EVIL through his manga?



Liarmine isnt fat so...
But yes, most fat people are evil. Them's the facts.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Feb 8, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Liarmine isnt fat so...
> But yes, most fat people are evil. Them's the facts.



He'll come back fat. They always come back fat.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 14, 2012)

Chapter 166 is out

Well,crap...


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

Those fanboys are rather vicious. Death threats, boycotting, and alot angsty tears.

Since its escalated this far, Azuki will have alot of trouble getting the role even if Ashirogi Muto personally reccomends her. The role will probably go to Ririka.

Fucking evil fat man of the arc strikes again.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like its time for the mangakas to move onto the anime side of the industry. This should be interesting to say the least. Creepy otakus and perverted old producers incoming!


----------



## Corwin (Feb 14, 2012)

So people now hate Mashiro and Azuki because they're going out? I don't get what the big deal is


----------



## Forces (Feb 14, 2012)

Better quality: Bench! (2010)


----------



## Godot (Feb 14, 2012)

Corwin said:


> So people now hate Mashiro and Azuki because they're going out? I don't get what the big deal is



Because otakus.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 14, 2012)

Corwin said:


> So people now hate Mashiro and Azuki because they're going out? I don't get what the big deal is



Something like this

That's just one example mind you


----------



## Corwin (Feb 14, 2012)

That's really pathetic. And I don't use that word lightly. I wouldn't even call the guy who married a dakimakura pathetic 

I thought voice actor was a more "behind the scenes" kind of job, but I guess people even care about things like their personal lives, huh.


----------



## TurboCod (Feb 14, 2012)

This chapter amazed me. Would real life reactions in Japan really be like that? The idea of such a strong reaction made this chapter seem an absurd exaggeration, and yet, it probably wasn't

This is going to be a pretty interesting arc, and one that I definitely did not see coming.


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2012)

shit just got real


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2012)

Otakus are crazy people. 
I only reacted like this once and that was when I saw School Days ending for the first time in my life.

I was like BAHHHH SCREW THIS SHIT
And then I wanted to kill a pony


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 14, 2012)

TurboCod said:


> This chapter amazed me. Would real life reactions in Japan really be like that? The idea of such a strong reaction made this chapter seem an absurd exaggeration, and yet, it probably wasn't



Truth is often stranger/worse than fiction.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2012)

talk about crazy fan boys and paparazie


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 14, 2012)

If anything I would want to buy more Ashirogi Muto stuff, dude is a pimp. Support it.

Damn Otakus. Get a fucking life.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2012)

Why do fat fucks always want to ruin things between people?  First it was Marichrone in Zero no Tsukaima, now this.

I think this is Ohba's way of mimicking the whole Aya Hirano situation.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 19, 2012)

Clearly, the social commentary here is that fanatical otaku are tearing Japan apart.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 20, 2012)

Chapter 167 is out


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 20, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Chapter 167 is out



Fukuda > Mashiro


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 20, 2012)

Fukuda is such a boss 

But Mashiro couldn't have changed anything, Fukuda might have more influence since he doesn't have anything to do between the relationship and tell people to read Aoki Ko's work and everyone will be like "Dawww...Azukyun is so pure"


----------



## Wrath (Feb 20, 2012)

Fukuda continues to be Fukuda. That is to say, the most awesome of all.


----------



## Corwin (Feb 20, 2012)

Fukuda is a real bro


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope Fukuda makes a mistake that costs Azuki the role and then Ashirogi get into a feud with him. 

This whole arc/situation is dumb though, I lost interest as soon as Eiji got taken out of the plot. I also don't understand why they all openly admit they are in a relationship and the whole "we havn't done anything wrong" speech. 

I mean sure there is the whole premise of integrity and honesty, but if you are that close to accomplishing your dream of a lifetime shouldn't you be willing to do whatever it takes to get it. 

They are teasing that their dream will be tarnished if they get to it by impure means which is kind of getting old at this point. I mean is this going to keep going until they are 50. It isn't realistic for everything to go perfectly as planned and to have some sort of pure magical romance happen. Both Mashiro and Azuki are so sickening to me at this point. I mean even Hiramaru is a more realistic character and he actually managed to just man up and take matters into his own hands rather than just sit back and wait for other people to reward him with happiness.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't wait to hear what Fukuda has to say on air. He's steaming mad, so he's liable to say something that could possibly make things worse.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 20, 2012)

Fukuda stole the show (no pun intended) just when Saiko was beginning to shine. Quel dommage.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 22, 2012)

I honestly don't know when, but this series has jumped the shark. I'd say sometime around the introduction of Nanamine, one of the worst manga villains that I've seen in recent history. Really, the public is acting completely moronic. I get that it could happen in real life, but it's just a poor idea. It's a case of trying to make social commentary and failing horribly.


----------



## Draxo (Feb 24, 2012)

Bakuman tends to insert social commentary a lot, and it often feels shoehorned in to the point of breaking your immersion.  Nanamine pretty much turned me off this manga for months.  I didn't carry on reading till he was out of the picture.  Purely annoying.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 24, 2012)

Yea because the nanamie thing was so so crazy bad off the wall. Nothing like that could happen in real life. No decent artist with rich parents could start ripping off other manga.

OH wait, nearly the exact same thing happened a couple years ago with Nick Simmons.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 25, 2012)

Chapter 168

Holy crap,Azuki


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2012)

Azuki  balls of steel  Respect that bitches


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 25, 2012)

Pretty obvious Azuki wouldn't deny the relationship since it would have been pretty pointless once they got married. Lol. Anyway, somehow I get the feeling the backlash isn't going to change despite Azuki's speech.


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm glad she didn't. Despite Mashiro's speech, it would be insulting to their feelings to deny it just to appease immature shitheads :/


----------



## perman07 (Feb 25, 2012)

This plot is just too weird for me now. I really don't see how this can be so important. VA's are supposed to be hired for their voice, this manga makes it sound as if all female VA's get hired based on how popular models/idols they are.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 25, 2012)

perman07 said:


> This plot is just too weird for me now. I really don't see how this can be so important. VA's are supposed to be hired for their voice, this manga makes it sound as if all female VA's get hired based on how popular models/idols they are.


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2012)

^very true  its how the world is now


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 25, 2012)

It sounds completely ridiculous to anyone who doesn't know much about the seiyuu/idol and otaku culture in Japan but this whole situation actually exists in real life. Completely bonkers.


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2012)

gotta feel sorry for em :/


----------



## perman07 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> It sounds completely ridiculous to anyone who doesn't know much about the seiyuu/idol and otaku culture in Japan but this whole situation actually exists in real life. Completely bonkers.


No, I had heard minor things about it, I just still don't buy the entirety of all this. Sure, there may be more of freaks like this in Japan than elsewhere, and I can see seiyuu struggling with issues relating to them (stalkers, weird fandom reactions and so on), but there's gotta be a fair amount of normal people who don't care about this shit.

Are there no ugly seiyuu who get jobs despite all this? For this to be such a huge issue, hardcore-creepy otaku's are the dominant demographic in anime viewership, and I would reckon there are Japanese who like me only care about the voice.

People can accept old, frail women playing bad-ass shonen boys/men, I think talented, taken women can work too.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 25, 2012)

Sure there are people who don't care about this. But they don't say anything or post on the net about that. Its the ones who do care that make the most noise on the internet or on news and do all those ridiculous things like destroying cds and stuff. Whether these creepy otaku types make up the majority of the fanbase, I don't know though.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 26, 2012)

They have tentacle porn. So while for me it is amazingly stupid as well I do accept that it's exactly like this in reality, with the crazy fans and stuff. Especially since Azuki is being forced to be more then a voice actress alone and was slowly getting the status of an idol.

Sucks to be pretty in Japan I guess.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 26, 2012)

You only have to go to Shitkaku to know this is real.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 2, 2012)

Now this seems more real, people are acting reasonable. The crazies are what they are here in the west too, a minority. I refuse to believe Japan is completely different.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2012)

By far the best chapter of the week. 

I can't believe I got addicted to Bakuman.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2012)

Thoughts are in the chapter thread (where you all should be posting)


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2012)

i have a feeling she will lose the audition and not get the role until another of the guys manga


----------



## TurboCod (Mar 10, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i have a feeling she will lose the audition and not get the role until another of the guys manga



I feel like that would be massively disappointing thing to happen now, but also have to admit, I'm worried that this might happen to.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 10, 2012)

I think Azuki will get the role, yet the director is somewhat on the "Fuck Azukyun" side. He'll make things hard on her I bet.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 10, 2012)

Good chapter. If Azuki gets the role, then the manga is probably near its ending probably 30ish chapters left. If she doesnt, then we have a ways to go.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 10, 2012)

Hopefully Azuki gets the role this time around. I really don't feel like reading Ashirogi making a new manga and having to go through the trouble of making it popular enough to get made into an anime again.


----------



## Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Reckon Azuki has ever been horny? Her and her chum are some wierd couple.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2012)

Now I'm really interested in finding out the details of the proposal.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 10, 2012)

I swear mashiro is gay or has some chick on the side or some shit. He's cockblocking himself so hard


----------



## zapman (Mar 10, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Hopefully Azuki gets the role this time around. I really don't feel like reading Ashirogi making a new manga and having to go through the trouble of making it popular enough to get made into an anime again.



yea same, i think they should end it here.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 10, 2012)

I think that Azuki getting or not getting the role will depend with the success of Bakuman. If Bakuman is still famous and selling lots of manga, Shounen jump will probably ask the authors to extend the arc or do a new one. If Bakuman's sales are still regular (or if the authors have bigger authority than Shounen Jump), I can see this as a series finale. 

gotta say, somehow, I was disappointed with this chapter


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2012)

I already know what will happen.





Wait until Nanaime riggs the results.


----------



## Roman (Mar 12, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Hopefully Azuki gets the role this time around. I really don't feel like reading Ashirogi making a new manga and having to go through the trouble of making it popular enough to get made into an anime again.



If they can only accept Azuki in Ashirogi's manga if they're not in a relationship, there's no hope now or in the future. Azuki not getting accepted for this anime would kill the entire purpose of the series.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 12, 2012)

Yoko! 

Yeah, I'd be tempted to stop reading/take a break if Azuki doesn't get this role.  In my opinion this manga should end in about ~30 chapters.

4-5 chapters to wrap this arc up.
3-5 to focus on Ashirogi working with anime team.
15 chapters for Ashirogi to surpass Eiji.
Remaining chapters just to tie up loose ends with the rest of the cast and Mashiro/Azuki's wedding.

If she doesn't get the role...well, everything here gets more or less tripled. Which really isn't a good move on the mangakas' part and basically destroys all the progress they've made up to this point.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 13, 2012)

Mashiro is one helluva complex person. Just like other posters said, he cockblocked himself too much. Something is wrong with his head. In reality, Azuki will lose due to 2ch rigging the poll.


----------



## rice (Mar 17, 2012)

new chapter


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty good chapter. Azuki memorizing the lines opposed to reading them from the script will give her a big advantage over the rest of the actresses. I guess it evens out though since she was already at a disadvantage from the stuff that went down in the previous chapters.


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2012)

veteran vs miho  

wonder who'll win


----------



## zapman (Mar 17, 2012)

nice, super keen for the next chapter


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes. In fact, she's probably memorised the entire script. That's what she's been practicing for the longest time. It'll be a huge advantage for her to the producers and casting directors. But I do wonder how much that will influence the actual public since to them, these sorts of things don't matter for some and they only care about picking the cutest one in the lot (that's still pure to them anyway).


----------



## rice (Mar 17, 2012)

from the looks of it, the audition is determined by 


and miho memorising the script may just be entertaining.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 17, 2012)

I want Miho to lose, so I can see Mashiro's pathetic reaction.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2012)

Miho seemed to be quite confident going in without her script. It shows just how ingrained the story is with her. As for a public audition, I'm not a big fan since the best person may not always win. Look at American Idol for example.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 17, 2012)

Truth be told, Miho missing out would be remarkably rage inducing, but I still maintain the belief that it will happen. 

And surpassing Eiji in the long run would be like Ohba/Obata surpassing Goda i.e. Not particularly likely. What can happen though, is them getting top ranking twice in a row in the surveys.


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2012)

rice said:


> from the looks of it, the audition is determined by
> 
> 
> and miho memorising the script may just be entertaining.



Oh Kaya, her insight is always the most valuable and intelligent. That and the fact she gets hotter every chapter is the reason I like her


----------



## Kirito (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, Bakuman hasn't been this entertaining since the hospital arc -_-


----------



## Roman (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just read the spoilers for the new chapter. It was GLORY. It was ABSOLUTE GLORY.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Mar 22, 2012)

Well... post them.


----------



## Roman (Mar 22, 2012)

Deer_Hunter_ said:


> Well... post them.



Hmm, yes, didn't think about that, I do apologize 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ch.68


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 22, 2012)

I prefer to wait.

I shall WAIT


----------



## Draxo (Mar 22, 2012)

Surprised the author drew someone as young as 27 looking like a 50+ year old.. I guess they have some really weird perceptions of age.

I guess if Miho is going to win this manga is drawing to a close.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 22, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I prefer to wait.
> 
> I shall WAIT



Damn seconded.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 23, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> Hmm, yes, didn't think about that, I do apologize
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So...Miho won?
Then Bakuman really is coming to an end.I'm guessing there's 30 chapters left at most.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 23, 2012)

FUCKING A, FUCKING BOSS, I'M GLAD I DIDN'T READ THE SPOILER.

Internet doesn't mean majority, 2chan says OP sucks but the rest of Japan thinks otherwise.

Gimme marriage chapter right nao 

EDIT: I predict a double wedding of Hiramaru x Aoki and Mashiro x Azuki.


----------



## Roman (Mar 23, 2012)

I was so happy when I read the chapter. They're gonna get married now and it'll be amazing! 2chan can go suck a duck, Japan knows where the real talent's at. I like how that scheming seiyuu was all happy when Miho got a line "wrong" but it turned out to be the correct word to begin with. Nice going Miho! May you and Mashiro have a long and happy marriage!

And no, I do not think Bakuman is coming to an end now. They still need to truly make something that surpasses Nizuma Eiji. Altho Reversi got an anime, they got an anime precisely because it isn't better than Eiji's work. The marriage between Mashiro and Azuki is the first element that makes Bakuman what it is. Now, it's on to defeating Eiji.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice chapter. I'm glad they didn't draw this out too long.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 23, 2012)

When Saiko fell over his chair I laughed really hard.
I'm glad things ended up like this.

However I'm feeling a bit upset at the moment because I can already foresee the ending of Bakuman.

Such a great manga. I'll miss reading this weekly.


----------



## firefangz (Mar 23, 2012)

HELLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHH AWESOME CHAPTER!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm glad they didn't go full retard and actually let her have the role.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2012)

Excellent chapter, though all that was going through my head was that they weren't going to announce it until next week

I like how Saiko and Miho's expressions were the same when they learned of the results though lol.  Congrats to that couple, I think I'll go back read the chapter where they made their declaration all the way back in middle school.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy for Saiko and Azuki, they finally accomplished their dream 

That's what manga is all about; the journey from the beginning to the end. Unfortunately, it seems like the manga doesnt have much left to cover anymore, maybe a few small arcs. Sadly we are in the denouement now.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 23, 2012)

Amazing chapter this week. Now that both of them have accomplished their dreams, the manga will probably end in 25-30 chapters. Overall this is a great manga, and I'm looking forward to how they tie up the loose ends (Team Fukuda, the wedding, surpassing Eiji etc).


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2012)

^They have plenty of time to tie up ends, the manga probably isn't ending soon.  Why is everyone speaking as if they're some sort of time crunch?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 23, 2012)

There is no "time crunch" but the manga is obviously drawing near a close. The main plot of the entire series was for Mashiro and Azuki to achieve their dreams. Surpassing Eiji didn't come until later. 

With that all tied up now, the only thing they have left to focus on is for Reversi to become the #1 series in jump. I guess it's possible that it could fail and they might have to try one more time, but I doubt it.


----------



## Muk (Mar 23, 2012)

surpassing eji may have become the new goal since that rivalry is capable of going endlessly

besides a little bit of soap opera at home wouldn't be bad either


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2012)

Badalight said:


> There is no "time crunch" but the manga is obviously drawing near a close. The main plot of the entire series was for Mashiro and Azuki to achieve their dreams. Surpassing Eiji didn't come until later.
> 
> With that all tied up now, the only thing they have left to focus on is for Reversi to become the #1 series in jump. I guess it's possible that it could fail and they might have to try one more time, but I doubt it.



It doesn't have to end there though.


----------



## Xnr (Mar 23, 2012)

The best part of this chapter, apart from the minitwist with the 'wrong line', was the fact we may be looking forward to another manga from this duo (I mean Bakuman's authors). I'm sure they've got plenty of ideas seeing as they've managed to come up with so many for Bakuman.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 23, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It doesn't have to end there though.



If they kept going then that's just increasing the length of the series for no reason. The authors of Bakuman know not to do that (especially after Death Note). The fact that they are going to end Reversi after only roughly 50 chapters is like the authors acknowledge their mistake and saying they won't repeat it.

The entire point of Bakuman was the relationship with Mashiro and Azuki, even though it seemed to take a backseat for the majority of the manga. That's over now. The only thing that is left is to surpass Eiji.

Once they're at the top, what happens from there? They have no more goals, there's not much left to write about.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 23, 2012)

finally they can marry but for some reason it seems to easy i expect a twist but hopefully not


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 24, 2012)

The way Mashiro was drawn after falling on his chair made me smile. The ambience of a dream come true was definitely there.


----------



## rice (Mar 24, 2012)

awesome chapter, all that's left is to beat eiji now 

i loved how the voice actress got owned btw


----------



## Hariti (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing chapter,the best in a long time.
When I saw Azuki's and Mashiro's reactions I started crying out of happiness.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 24, 2012)

Great chapter. I'm really glad that the authors didn't postpone Mashiro's & Azuki's dream becoming true for more chapters/arcs.


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 24, 2012)

Good that they didn't drag it out. Really enjoyed it and glad the popularity contest went their way. I know what it's like to have people voting just because they like that person rather than their talent.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 27, 2012)

Yo, anybody else think that Hiramaru is the Toriyama of Bakuman. 

Everyones heard that Toriyama wanted to quit Dragonball wayyyy before it actually ended and wasn't a fan of most of his chars most notably Vegeta. 

yet his editor and fan based urged him on, sans fans urging + Genius = Hiramaru.... 100% confirmed.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 28, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Yo, anybody else think that Hiramaru is the Toriyama of Bakuman.
> 
> Everyones heard that Toriyama wanted to quit Dragonball wayyyy before it actually ended and wasn't a fan of most of his chars most notably Vegeta.
> 
> yet his editor and fan based urged him on, sans fans urging + Genius = Hiramaru.... 100% confirmed.



That's what I always assumed.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 28, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Yo, anybody else think that Hiramaru is the Toriyama of Bakuman.
> 
> Everyones heard that Toriyama wanted to quit Dragonball wayyyy before it actually ended and wasn't a fan of most of his chars most notably Vegeta.
> 
> yet his editor and fan based urged him on, sans fans urging + Genius = Hiramaru.... 100% confirmed.



Hiramaru is more like Togashi, the HxH writer to me.


----------



## Forces (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah he's more like Togashi because he marries a beautiful mangaka too which is what Togashi did + Togashi is lazy and wants money. They're basically the same


----------



## blackbird (Mar 28, 2012)

Even more like Sorachi-sensei (of _Gintama_) I'd say, based on his age, laziness, quarrels with his editor and abundant use of animals in his gag manga.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 29, 2012)

Togashi wishes he had the work ethic of Hiramaru. Dude makes Berserk seem timely.


----------



## Roman (Mar 29, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> Hiramaru is more like Togashi, the HxH writer to me.



Togashi likes his characters and never said he wants to quit, he just likes to take a lot of breaks  So Hiramaru is essentially Toriyama more than anyone else.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

